# Soy Isoflavones! Natures Clomid!



## Betheney

I'm currently in the TWW of my first month on Soy isoflavones

And just wanted to post why i think they are so wonderfull!!!

I usually Ov CD22 this month my temps are harder to read and i never got a full +ve OPK. But i definitly ovulated somewhere between CD14 and CD18

so at worst i ovulated 4days EARLIER THAN NORMAL!!! at best 8days!

I'm feeling so fantastic!!!! I took them from CD6-11 (suppose to be CD6-10 but i forgot and went a day over) I took 100mg spread throughout the day 25mg morning 50mg at lunch and 25mg at dinner. I had very strong ov pains as my ovaries were producing fantastic eggs. However i wasn't expecting to ov so early so may have missed my chance to get a BFP but i'm still on my happy high that i managed to Ov so much earlier!!!!

I believe everyone should do some research if you ovulate late or need a little help.


----------



## grrlmom

I don't think I have trouble ovulating, but nevertheless, that's very interesting.
Where does one purchase this product? A health food store?


----------



## Betheney

YES I got mine from a healthfood store. I think they were only like $10


----------



## 2016

I thought you were supposed to take them on "Clomid Days" ie. 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9. :shrug: Also good to note that 100mg of soy is roughly quivalent to 50mg clomid. I got mine at Tescos supermarket. Took some a couple of cycles ago but didn't ov any sooner and I had a really short LP but I think that was the stupid B6 I was taking at the same time.


----------



## Betheney

2016 said:


> I thought you were supposed to take them on "Clomid Days" ie. 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9. :shrug: Also good to note that 100mg of soy is roughly quivalent to 50mg clomid. I got mine at Tescos supermarket. Took some a couple of cycles ago but didn't ov any sooner and I had a really short LP but I think that was the stupid B6 I was taking at the same time.

You are suppose to take them on clomid days but i started a day late and accidently did it for 6 days and it worked anyway. How do you track ov? OPKs?

Betheney


----------



## grrlmom

2016 said:


> I thought you were supposed to take them on "Clomid Days" ie. 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9. :shrug: Also good to note that 100mg of soy is roughly quivalent to 50mg clomid. I got mine at Tescos supermarket. Took some a couple of cycles ago but didn't ov any sooner and I had a really short LP but I think that was the stupid B6 I was taking at the same time.

Probably. B6 is the very devil, as far as I'm concerned.
Although apparently some people are having good experiences with it.
I don't plan to touch is ever again.


----------



## 2016

Wow maybe I should give soy another go then....next cycle. I track ov with opks and temping. My ov was on CD22 as normal. 

Those B vits are the devil! :rofl:
I took 50mg and my LP went from 10 days to 9 with spotting from 7dpo. Didn't realise it was the vits so upped the dose to 100mg and went down to 3 pathetic days :cry:
It also gave me eczema and a constant eye and hand twitch! All those stopped when I stopped taking the vits! The excess doesn't all come out in your pee no matter what people say. Wasted 2 whole cycles messing with my body which is why I am reluctant to try anything anymore.


----------



## julie1987

wow thats good..I dont eat dairy only soya and was reading that 1 cup of soya milk is 20mg of Isoflavones plus i eat the soya spread and loads more..Looks like ill be eating more of that :)


----------



## Betheney

julie1987 said:


> wow thats good..I dont eat dairy only soya and was reading that 1 cup of soya milk is 20mg of Isoflavones plus i eat the soya spread and loads more..Looks like ill be eating more of that :)

Hi Julie!!

I know i read somewhere that too much soy can have the opposite effect. But you seem to ov on day18 which is pretty good! so i wouldn't worry. Theres heaps of conflicting information out there about soy and TTC. Google it and you'll find enough i'm sure

THANKS!


----------



## Betheney

2016 said:


> Wow maybe I should give soy another go then....next cycle. I track ov with opks and temping. My ov was on CD22 as normal.
> 
> Those B vits are the devil! :rofl:
> I took 50mg and my LP went from 10 days to 9 with spotting from 7dpo. Didn't realise it was the vits so upped the dose to 100mg and went down to 3 pathetic days :cry:
> It also gave me eczema and a constant eye and hand twitch! All those stopped when I stopped taking the vits! The excess doesn't all come out in your pee no matter what people say. Wasted 2 whole cycles messing with my body which is why I am reluctant to try anything anymore.

OH dear! i'm sorry to hear you had such a bad experience with B6 vits! i think i had an eye twitch once maybe twice since i started b vits and that would be all. I'm one of the ones that have a great experience with them..... My soy-iso contains B-vits as well, although i'm sure only 5days of b vits pre-ov shouldn't make too much of a difference :wacko:

here is the soy-iso i took which came from a health food store.

https://www.gnclivewell.com.au/product.asp?id=113&t=GNC+Women%27s+Phyto-Estrogen+Formula+60C&cid=5

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Betheney

ok so the soy-iso i took also contains

Gamma Linoenic acid (what is found in EPO)

Cimicifuga racemosa (Black Cohosh) root (also used to help TTC)

Betheney


----------



## Betheney

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/soy-iso.jpg

So here is the info from the one i bought at my health food store

As far as i know, with soy-iso it tricks your body into thinking it isn't producing enough hormones to ovulate so your body surges in those hormones. producing nice eggys


----------



## SBB

Hi girls, just saw your thread and this sounds interesting... I have v long cycles (last 3 were 65 59 and 44) always ovulating day 26-36. So could these help reduce my cycles do you think? My LP was previously 36 days (don't know why, prob endo)... But last cycle was down to 14 days, but ov was CD31 I think. if I could ovulate earlier I'd love it, I can't cope with all this waiting!!!! 

Any advice much appreciated x x x x


----------



## Betheney

SBB said:


> Hi girls, just saw your thread and this sounds interesting... I have v long cycles (last 3 were 65 59 and 44) always ovulating day 26-36. So could these help reduce my cycles do you think? My LP was previously 36 days (don't know why, prob endo)... But last cycle was down to 14 days, but ov was CD31 I think. if I could ovulate earlier I'd love it, I can't cope with all this waiting!!!!
> 
> Any advice much appreciated x x x x

HI

I obviously didn't have cycles as long as yours but it can't hurt giving this a go. Do you DEFINITLY ovulate? i heard some people with cycles REALLY REALLY long don't ovulate and they only get a period because the uterine walls build up so much theres no where else to go but out. Soy-iso is suppose to make your body think its not producing enough hormones to ovulate and so it goes into overdrive producing those hormones.

GIVE IT A GO!

Betheney


----------



## SBB

Thanks I will give it a go I think! 
Last cycle def ovulated, I used OPK and also charted. The 2 before that I didn't chart but used OPKs and had EWCM etc so I think so. 

I am pretty sure I have endo so I think this could be to blame.. Going to docs on Wednesday to discuss.... 

X x x x


----------



## ArticBaby

Im taking soy iso..120mg on cd 3-7

I started taking them a few months ago.

Last month I skipped it.

Heard alot of good reviews on them :thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

Just thought i should let you all know i just got my BFP the second cycle on soy-iso!!! after NTNP for 8 months and Actively TTC for 6 months! The first so-iso cycle i started late on CD6 this cycle i started on CD2 or 3 (i can't remember already)


----------



## Laummatt

Bethany!!!!! Thats fantastic news. Ive been on few threads with you, B6, TCM? And was thinking of giving this a go my self, and now I def will.


Huge congrats!!!!! Im really happy for you, enjoy every second of it, try not to worry much it will go so fast x x x x x


----------



## Betheney

Haha it's funny how we get to recognize people on similar threads it's like knowing locals although you've never spoken. I think soy-iso is the best invention ever. I religiously ovd at cd22 then welcomed soy-iso and got a cd17 ov!!! How fantastic is that!!! Thank you for your congrats! I feel on top of the world at the moment and it makes me feel so good when someone else is happy for me so thanks again!!

Love!


----------



## mommyinwtg

Betheney said:


> Just thought i should let you all know i just got my BFP the second cycle on soy-iso!!! after NTNP for 8 months and Actively TTC for 6 months! The first so-iso cycle i started late on CD6 this cycle i started on CD2 or 3 (i can't remember already)

That's soooo awesome! I think AF is coming tomorrow, so I'm picking up some soy during lunch tomorrow. Can't wait to see if it works as well for me as it has for you.:thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

Thanks mommy in waiting! Let me know how you go and post on this thread to keep us updated.

Betheney


----------



## mommyinwtg

Will do! Picked up my soy today at WalMart, so now I'm just waiting for The Tasmanian Devil, a.k.a. AF, to rear her nasty head. :winkwink:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

hello :flower:
im going on my 3rd day of soy....im taking it CD3-7. i'm really hoping this works, i really doubt I O all the time or even at all :( i havnt seen EWCM since i was a teen and also havnt felt myself ovulate since then....but i concieved in 2003 and had an uneventful pregnancy, so i'm sure i ovulate sometimes lol...but its hard for me to concieve so i doubt i ovulate all the time. good luck to anyone else trying it and congrats on the soy BFP...i have seen quite a few while researching it :winkwink:


----------



## Betheney

bump


----------



## marie87

Hi:flower:

This is my first month using soy after a 77 days cycle.. started CD3, taking 100mg. But now I am curious about something, I am using GNC Non-GMO Soy Isoflavone concentrate 50mg/capsule. However, in the supplement section on the back, it says it is 40% isoflavones = 20mg/capsule. My question is if I were planning on taking 100mg to help induce ovulation CD 3-7 then do I need to take 2 (50mg capsules) or do I need to take 5 total to get the 100mg isoflavone????
 



Attached Files:







gnc.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 28









facts.JPG
File size: 29 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Betheney

hey marie i'm not too sure. I wish i could answer with certainty but i can't. I used to take 4 of my tablets and the label is scanned and i posted it on page 2 of this thread. Your on CD6 so obviously your nearly stopping taking them. So whatever your doing this month don't stray or deviate. See how it works then maybe next month you should try taking 5 tablets. If you don't mind experimenting. I for months couldn't decide whether to start them or not being terrified i would screw up that month of my cycle and in turn waste a potential baby making month. I was glad i made that step and tried them tho as it got me my BFP.

I had a look online at the label of the ones you bought, if i personally read it i would be taking 5 tablets but i did the same with my tablets i read they were only 25mg and took 4.

So yours say that only 40% of it is isoflavones. (20mg)

Mine say Equivalent Dry Standard Isoflavones (25mg)

I dunno, see how this month goes then like i said try the other way next month.

I remember when i used soy-iso because your body thinks its not producing enough hormones so has an extra giant surge which produces nice eggies. So i remember about a week after a finished my tablets my ovulation pains were huge as my ovaries was producing heaps of hormones. So keep an eye out for those pains.

LOVE


----------



## momtoaz

OK, I'm so going to try the Soy if this cycle is a bust. I love hearing Soy success stories, I also read them on the other thread about Soy. I have irregular/long cycles, always O, but late. This cycle I O'd cd 25 and the cycle before that CD 35! So ya the waiting to O part is killing me. I'd love to O earlier.

Congrats Betheny!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

my cycles are really long 64 days with o on cd 48. this was last cycle. I had heard about soy in the middle of my cycle and decided to take it although I took 200mg on cd 44-48 to bring on o and it worked i oed on cd 48. my lp is usually 14 day but soy extended it by 2 day so af came on cd 65. this cycle i took it on cd 2-6 and although I still had a really long cycle i oed 1 day earlier( gotta start some where i guess baby steps!)and expect a 16 lp. I think If I don't get my bfp i will up it to 300mg and take it on cd 3-7 as see what happens.
I have read alot of soy threads and have not heard of anyones lp getting longer has this happened to anyone else but me?
I am currently 12 dpo and testing in 2 days!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/MrsPing


----------



## marie87

Betheney said:


> hey marie i'm not too sure. I wish i could answer with certainty but i can't. I used to take 4 of my tablets and the label is scanned and i posted it on page 2 of this thread. Your on CD6 so obviously your nearly stopping taking them. So whatever your doing this month don't stray or deviate. See how it works then maybe next month you should try taking 5 tablets. If you don't mind experimenting. I for months couldn't decide whether to start them or not being terrified i would screw up that month of my cycle and in turn waste a potential baby making month. I was glad i made that step and tried them tho as it got me my BFP.
> 
> I had a look online at the label of the ones you bought, if i personally read it i would be taking 5 tablets but i did the same with my tablets i read they were only 25mg and took 4.
> 
> So yours say that only 40% of it is isoflavones. (20mg)
> 
> Mine say Equivalent Dry Standard Isoflavones (25mg)
> 
> I dunno, see how this month goes then like i said try the other way next month.
> 
> I remember when i used soy-iso because your body thinks its not producing enough hormones so has an extra giant surge which produces nice eggies. So i remember about a week after a finished my tablets my ovulation pains were huge as my ovaries was producing heaps of hormones. So keep an eye out for those pains.
> 
> LOVE

Thank you so much Betheney:hugs:

I am going to continue the dosage I am taking this month (today is my last one) and see how it works for me, also, i am going to keep an eye on the symptons (ovaries pain, etc). BTW, I am going to start charting this month when my BBT arrives.

Next month (if theres one:winkwink:) going to give the 5 pills a go.


----------



## lolley

wooo Betheney just found this thread :)

im also starting soy in 2 days after Betheney's suggestion as af got me today so gonna give it a go at days 3-7 so i will join you ladies too if thats ok.
Mine are 50mg so will take 2 a day.


----------



## Betheney

Hey lolley I was going to suggest you find this thread. What brand are you taking?

Betheney


----------



## lolley

im on the laptop not the pc so cant scan them at the moment.

There called natures aid this is what the label says they include:

soya saponins 10mg
soya isoflavones 50mg
genistein(genistin) 27.8mg
daidzein(daidzin) 18.9mg
glycitein(glycitin) 3.26mg


----------



## Whitbit22

This is something I'd like to consider. But how do you know which days to take it? Is it based on the length of your cycle?


----------



## jojo-m

Hi betheney I thought I hadn't seen you around for a while and I see you got your bfp, congratulations!!!

I'm on my second soy cycle now. The first one I got 11 day lp instead of 10 so I'm happy it's doing something good! X


----------



## hjh_1987

I went to the doctors this month (monday) to have CD21 tests. i then got a smiley on Wed (first one ever!) so obviously made the CD21bloods wrong as they were taken at the wrong time. 
The doctor said that i should go in next month for CD1 tests, i was thinking of starting to take Soy as (if u look at my charts) according to FF last month i OV'd at CD22 and only had 7 days LP.
This month i OV'd on CD23 and am waiting for it to be confirmed about the length of my cycle. If i am going in for my CD1 bloods (doc said to have them at day 5ish) should i leave the Soy this month and start next month?


----------



## hjh_1987

Anyone? x


----------



## jojo-m

i'd go for blood test on day 3 which seems to be most popular day for this test then start soy that evening days 3-7, that was you get natural test results and benefit of soy that same cycle!

xx


----------



## hjh_1987

That is a sat tho!? so i can't do bloods on day 3 or 4!


----------



## Betheney

Whitbit22 said:


> This is something I'd like to consider. But how do you know which days to take it? Is it based on the length of your cycle?

You take them the same days you would take clonus. Cd2-6 or 3-7. Google what days to take clomid.


----------



## jojo-m

my g.p did bloods on day 1 she said it doesn't matter, results will be valid, perhaps go cd1 or 2 but still start soy on day 3 x


----------



## hjh_1987

If it makes no difference then can i take it on CD3 - 7 and have bloods done on 5? Its just extremely hard for me to get time off work at short notice! :(


----------



## jojo-m

yes thats fine, not sure how soy would affect your results, probably not at all but don't quote me im not a pharmacist, hopefully your af won't arrive for it to matter :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Betheney said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> This is something I'd like to consider. But how do you know which days to take it? Is it based on the length of your cycle?
> 
> You take them the same days you would take clonus. Cd2-6 or 3-7. Google what days to take clomid.Click to expand...

Thanks! If I decide to take it I will probably go ahead and take it days 5-9.. my doc had me take clomid on those days.


----------



## lolley

well i have started mine today :)
so lets see how it goes!


----------



## TTC#1inMN

Betheney said:


> I'm currently in the TWW of my first month on Soy isoflavones
> 
> And just wanted to post why i think they are so wonderfull!!!
> 
> I usually Ov CD22 this month my temps are harder to read and i never got a full +ve OPK. But i definitly ovulated somewhere between CD14 and CD18
> 
> so at worst i ovulated 4days EARLIER THAN NORMAL!!! at best 8days!
> 
> I'm feeling so fantastic!!!! I took them from CD6-11 (suppose to be CD6-10 but i forgot and went a day over) I took 100mg spread throughout the day 25mg morning 50mg at lunch and 25mg at dinner. I had very strong ov pains as my ovaries were producing fantastic eggs. However i wasn't expecting to ov so early so may have missed my chance to get a BFP but i'm still on my happy high that i managed to Ov so much earlier!!!!
> 
> I believe everyone should do some research if you ovulate late or need a little help.

I'm taking my first SI pill today, I'm taking 100mg before bed. I can't wait and I'm glad you got your BFP, congrats!


----------



## mandy121

hi where can i get this soya as im in uk x


----------



## Betheney

TTC#1inMN said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently in the TWW of my first month on Soy isoflavones
> 
> And just wanted to post why i think they are so wonderfull!!!
> 
> I usually Ov CD22 this month my temps are harder to read and i never got a full +ve OPK. But i definitly ovulated somewhere between CD14 and CD18
> 
> so at worst i ovulated 4days EARLIER THAN NORMAL!!! at best 8days!
> 
> I'm feeling so fantastic!!!! I took them from CD6-11 (suppose to be CD6-10 but i forgot and went a day over) I took 100mg spread throughout the day 25mg morning 50mg at lunch and 25mg at dinner. I had very strong ov pains as my ovaries were producing fantastic eggs. However i wasn't expecting to ov so early so may have missed my chance to get a BFP but i'm still on my happy high that i managed to Ov so much earlier!!!!
> 
> I believe everyone should do some research if you ovulate late or need a little help.
> 
> I'm taking my first SI pill today, I'm taking 100mg before bed. I can't wait and I'm glad you got your BFP, congrats!Click to expand...

Thanks sweetums! Good luck on your Soy-iso

Betheney


----------



## shaerichelle

I took mine cd 5-9, I possibly could have ovd on cd 14 or cd 15. I seem to have long cycles lately 64 and 84 days. I am hoping it works for me.


----------



## Betheney

oooooh good luck shaerichelle


----------



## goddess25

Just wondering what would determine when you decide to take it. I am not exactly sure when I ov... today is day 13 for me and no signs yet i think its normally about day 18 so late and my af is day 28-32 which is variable. This month was 33 days.

I am doing OPKs for the first time this month... I have had 2 mcs so am worried about my LP. Am doing some research into it. I got pg the first time on CD8 so very early, with my son we BD CD8,10,12,14,16, and got pg and the same with the 3rd time.

I am currently trying to conceive right now and am doing temps and OPKs this month to monitor what is going on. SOy Isos sound interesting. Are they tablets? Are they hard to swallow?


----------



## fluterby429

I took SI this cycle. There is so much conflicting info out there on it. I read you had to take 150-200mg to get it to act like clomid so I took k180mg. I bought mine at Walmart for $6 and it is just the SI with nothing else added (except calcium content). I was planning on doing it CD3-8 but forgot to so I did it CD4-9. This is my 2nd cycle of TTC after a tubal reversal. 

I also took all the norm vitamins plus EPO to help with my ewcm. I'm following the smep plan and when it gets closer to O I have my soft cups. So I guess in a couple of weeks we shall see what the outcome is!

GL ladies and mucho baby dust


----------



## Betheney

Fluterby did it change your cycles at all? Move ov? I mostly read 120mg is all that is needed. But I found it hard to find any information at all!!


----------



## fluterby429

well I'm only on CD12 so I don't know if it has changed my Ov date yet. I'm just hoping that it makes it around CD14 instead of 15-17. I was just trying to get a longer LP


----------



## caro103

goddess25 said:


> Just wondering what would determine when you decide to take it. I am not exactly sure when I ov... today is day 13 for me and no signs yet i think its normally about day 18 so late and my af is day 28-32 which is variable. This month was 33 days.
> 
> I am doing OPKs for the first time this month... I have had 2 mcs so am worried about my LP. Am doing some research into it. I got pg the first time on CD8 so very early, with my son we BD CD8,10,12,14,16, and got pg and the same with the 3rd time.
> 
> I am currently trying to conceive right now and am doing temps and OPKs this month to monitor what is going on. SOy Isos sound interesting. Are they tablets? Are they hard to swallow?

Hi All, mind if I join you? I too am taking Soy.

Goddess I got mine from Tesco, they come in 40mg tablets but have to admit are pretty huge! lots of water and just swallow them down :haha:

Been surfing internet for more info and found hardly anything! I took 160mg last month and O'd one day earlier than normal on CD18, also took B6 which lengthened by LP from 10/11 days to 13days! and EPO which definately increased my CM, but still no BFP :(

Do you ladies know what dosage we're supposed to take? I thought would up it to 200mg but reading some threads wonder if I should actually take less?

Any ideas would be much appreciated! 

Congratulations Bethany on your BFP! xx


----------



## fluterby429

What I've read is that you need to take at least 150-200 of the SI for 5 days on clomid days to get the same effect. I took 160 cause they came in 40mg. I took taking the B6 but added B12 and folic acid (it is a b vitm. too). I read that you shouldn't take one B and not the others :shrug: can't hurt. I take the EPO for cm as well. This is my first cycle for all these things.


----------



## fluterby429

here is some info I found...

Most women taking soy isoflavones to induce ovulation take around 150-200 mg a day on cycle day 3 -7 or 5-9. Since there are no scientific studies on the effects of soy isoflavones and ovulation, these are just general guidelines. You should not, however, take this dosage throughout your cycle as it may impede ovulation if taken through your entire cycle. 

There is also some data that suggests high levels of soy isoflavones may have damaging effects on the thyroid. If you have a thyroid condition you may want to avoid taking soy isoflavones.


----------



## caro103

Thanks flutterby, it definately helped me O earlier last month but I didn't have such a clear thermal shift so thought might take 200mg this month and see what happens. If have similar might skip it all together next month as normally I O on CD19 anyway, just have a shortish LP!

How long have you been TTC? this will be our 4th official cycle of properly trying!


----------



## fluterby429

This is my 2nd cycle of ttc. I had a tubal reversal on 3/6


----------



## fluterby429

I just did my OPK for the day and it is nearly positive! So I'm getting close


----------



## caro103

Cool! good luck! x


----------



## Betheney

I only took 100mg and it moved my ov from cd22 to cd17 two months in a row. I would start at lower doses and then go up if the month with the lower dose was unsuccessfull. 

Yes soy is very bad if taken the whole cycle which is why we only take it for 5 days at the end of which we have a large surge of hormones. If you don't stop the soy you might not get the surge and just stop ovulation all together. I'm no doctor but I know it's something like that


----------



## Dales Girl

I have long cycles would soy isoflavones work for me still? I ov'd on CD 29 and i'm 6DPO and was thinking of trying SI next cycle if i dont get my BFP.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - i'm really curious about soy. i have a 30 day cycle and o'ed CD16 last month and CD17 this month. i want to bump it to at least CD14, but wasn't sure if this is something safe for me. i've read a lot of different opinions about people with regular cycles (or somewhat regular, i think mine is in the middle of regular and long, haha) i've been researching it about a month with no avail and i'm just hoping for some opinions from ladies with kind of regular cycles that have taken it..or anything you might have read. thanks!


----------



## Peanut78

Hi ladies, sorry - I am so ignorant as to what soy isaflavones do and why they are taken? Is it if you suspect you don't ovulate, or to regulate long cycles. I have a 35 day cycle and wonder if this is something I should try... :shrug:


----------



## Peanut78

Peanut78 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry - I am so ignorant as to what soy isaflavones do and why they are taken? Is it if you suspect you don't ovulate, or to regulate long cycles. I have a 35 day cycle and wonder if this is something I should try... :shrug:

Ok, just read the whole thread - so answered my own question. this is my first cycle after stopping bf'ing, I had a + OPK on CD 21 and felt my ovulation on CD 22, so am assuming my cycle will be ca. 35 days. Will try SI as well. But how do you know which days to take it - seeing as loads of ladies on here take them on different days...?

I would love to be able to bring my O up, as the next two months DH and I will not be in the same country if I O as late as CD 22!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Peanut - My first cycle after breastfeeding I O'd on CD20 then my 2nd one I O'd on CD22. This cycle I have taken 100mg Soy on CD5-9 and I think I O'd on CD 17 but I'm not completely sure as I haven't been temping this month.

Although my cycles aren't really long I decided to take it as I needed clomid for DS and I'm hoping to do it more naturally this time. I get multiple patches of EWCM before O so I think my body tries hard to get that egg out but it takes too long and that isn't good for egg quality.

What was your cycle like before having your baby? It may return to that if it was regular. Mine was very irregular before DS.


----------



## fluterby429

I would suggest taking it on 5-9 if you have a longer cycle (30 + days). I have an average 28 day cycle so I should take mine 3-7. After you take the SI this should (attempt) to have you O 5-10days after last pills are taken.

This may not work for everyone just like clomid does not work for everyone, but I figured it was worth a try. I did my OPK yesterday on CD12 and my line was pretty dark, not quite pos. yet but very close. I'm hopeing to bump mine up to CD14 from my original 15-17.


----------



## nevertogether

fluterby, what day do you usually o on? i have a 30 day cycle and o'ed on cd16 last cycle and cd17 this cycle. i'm going for a cd14, but not sure if i should even try SI.


----------



## fluterby429

I usually O on CD16 or 17. I want to increase my LP so I'm hopeing for at least CD14 with the SI. From my OPK yesterday I'd have to say I'm pretty close now. I don't think it would hurt to try it out.

For you other ladies that have irregular AF's I know lots of ladies have had luck with taking Vitex to get them straightened out!


----------



## nevertogether

what days do you take it on girl? you stationed at fort hood?


----------



## fluterby429

I take it on CD3-7 and yup I'm at Ft. Hood....dh is in not me thought...thanks God lol


----------



## fluterby429

I don't know if I put this on info on this thread or not but this is my 2nd cycle of TTC after a tubal reversal on 3/6. I have this month to TTC, July and Aug. and that'll be it for a year.

He leaves in June for trainning for the entire month and then he deploys in Sept for 12mo. soooo needless to say this is pretty frustrating lol


----------



## nevertogether

wow i'm right with you fluter!! DH and I are both in the Army. I'm stationed in Germany and he is national guard gearing up to deploy to Kosovo for 13 months. He's in Indiana for training right now. We got to try two weeks in February, and then we get to try one week in June, and that's it for us the whole year too :( FX'ed for your :bfp: hate that you are in my shoes too! i might give it a try next cycle..i'm pretty scared to mess up my cycle though.. hmm..


----------



## fluterby429

Ughh sorry to hear that. I know how hard it is with just him being in. I couldn't imagine it with both of us!

Indiana, huh....that is where I am originally from. DH and I are from right across the river from Louisville, KY. I will be moving there for this deployment. I'm tired of being 1000 mi away from home alone!


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, it's hard. i wouldn't say you "get used to it" but the longs periods away are normal to us. it does stink. i actually wish one day to be in your shoes and not in the military with him in, lol :) 

he is at camp atterbury right now. i think it's columbus, in? not for sure on that. i'm originally from little rock, ar, so not too far from KY. i have a lot of friends stationd at ft. campbell, even though i would consider that TN. lol. i also have a lot of friends either at ft. hood or just got to my duty station from ft. hood. sounds like a good idea to me! family makes everything better.


----------



## Peanut78

Wow ladies, that's tough :hugs: . And here I was sat complaining because my DH and I will not be in the same place for the next 2 months - let alone 12.... :blush:


----------



## fluterby429

@Peanut...no worries...it doesn't matter how the long seperation is it...it still stinks!

Nevertogether...I know what you mean about "getting use to it". I feel that way most days but there are days when I hate it more! my dh's whole family is in the military or was at one point or is married to someone that is in some branch. We've been here at Hood for a little over 2 years and this will be his 2nd deployment out of here. I HATE Ft.Hood!!!! TX is such a beautiful state but this place is ghetto and over crowded. There are over 50,000 soldiers stationed here. That is a lot of people for one post.


----------



## nevertogether

that's nuts fluter! i was born in TX, so i know how gorgeous that state really is :) we have a relatively small post. there are 5..coleman barracks (used to be wwII concentration camps), turley barracks (closed down & haunted), sullivan barracks, funari barracks, and spinelli barracks. it's dumb. and then everyone lives on BFV so it's like a 20 minute ride to work everyday. not to mention there aren't as many amenities as in the states. :( i have my FX'ed you get your :bfp: this cycle girl!!


----------



## fluterby429

Well I ended up with a positive OPK last night. This is 2 days sooner than what I'm used to getting so I think the SI really does work!

My theory is it can't hurt to try. You are only taking it for 5 days so it's not like you are going to overload your system on soy.

GL ladies!!!


----------



## nevertogether

woo hoo, thanks for the info fluter. i will try it next cycle :) :)


----------



## fluterby429

I really wasn't too "into" everything that goes with TTC this cycle. I think cause we tried my first cycle after TR and then my AF ended up being 12 days late and I had all these horomnal changes going on that it drove me nuts. Then when I went to the dr. about helping me get my AF back he would not help me and was so neg. about my TR in general. He sucked!!!

But now that I've gotten my O day to move up and I'm feeling the O pains and I know that DH and bd the past two nights and I've used the soft cups I'm feeling pretty into it again....GREAT I will be crazy for the next couple of weeks!!! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I ovd cd 14 gals. My cycle has become normal all of a sudden nothing like oving on cd 70 and 48!


----------



## lolley

thats fab news :happydance:

lets hope it works like that for all of us, sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Nvr2Late

I posted this on a separate thread but did want to chime in...

For me, soy isoflavones actually stopped my ovulation. I have regular cycles and I ovulate monthly. I took the SI to help improve egg quality, but it actually stopped my ovulation that month. So just a word of warning... like any supplement, it doesn't work for everyone. 

Sending everyone :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks lolley.

I would never take it if I had a regular cycle.


----------



## momtoaz

Hey ladies, I'm on day 1 of taking Soy, I'm feeling pretty hopeful! FX'd for all of us!!


----------



## jojo-m

Hi girls, I just got my soy BFP on holiday! after 19 cycles TTC it feels surreal! Only 2nd cycle of soy so it really helped me, we were only officiallly secondary unexplained infertile 2 weeks ago! good luck everyone x


----------



## momtoaz

Congrats Jo jo!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Congrats Jo. I believe in this stuff too.


----------



## pink_bow

Hey girls some help please :flower:
I've just started my period today and am going to try soy to see if it helps before my fs appointment. I've ordered it in 400mg tablets so my question is when should I start taking them and how many a day?

Thanks 

:dust: xxxx


----------



## momtoaz

pink_bow said:


> Hey girls some help please :flower:
> I've just started my period today and am going to try soy to see if it helps before my fs appointment. I've ordered it in 400mg tablets so my question is when should I start taking them and how many a day?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :dust: xxxx

how much of the 400mg is soy iso concentrate? My pills are 150mg each BUT only 60mg of soy iso concentrate in each, therefore I take 2 pills to equal 120mg a day. 

If you can read the ingredients and list them here.


----------



## pink_bow

This is what the website says 
Soya Isoflavone 400mg providing 40% Isoflavones, Dicalcium Phosphate, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Magnesium Stearate

this is the link
[Link removed by admin at the request of the company]

thanks x


----------



## pink_bow

does that mean there is 160mg of soy in each tablet (my maths is shocking so this is probably wrong!) xx


----------



## momtoaz

pink_bow said:


> does that mean there is 160mg of soy in each tablet (my maths is shocking so this is probably wrong!) xx

I would agree and assume that each pill is 160mg of soy iso, since it's 40% of 400mg. However, I think that may be a bit on the high side. Most women start off with between 100-120mg daily.


----------



## pink_bow

I better order some more lol, thanks xxxx


----------



## pink_bow

Sorry abother question :dohh:
I want to take the soy cd3-7, but as I started af yesterday afternoon do I class that as cd1 or today as cd1 like I have with cbfm? 

:shrug: thanks :flower: xxx


----------



## Peanut78

What happens if you take too much - can it hinder ovulation in that case? I think I may have overdone it :cry: Mine came in 3 mg tablets so I took 4 everyday = 152 mg....


----------



## Quaver

marie87 said:


> However, in the supplement section on the back, it says it is 40% isoflavones = 20mg/capsule. My question is if I were planning on taking 100mg to help induce ovulation CD 3-7 then do I need to take 2 (50mg capsules) or do I need to take 5 total to get the 100mg isoflavone????

Hi, I've bought the same one. I'm thinking of taking 6 pills/day to make it 120mg.
Hope that's right?

https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133245&cp=3796095.3629098.3629109.2109063


----------



## marie87

Quaver said:


> marie87 said:
> 
> 
> However, in the supplement section on the back, it says it is 40% isoflavones = 20mg/capsule. My question is if I were planning on taking 100mg to help induce ovulation CD 3-7 then do I need to take 2 (50mg capsules) or do I need to take 5 total to get the 100mg isoflavone????
> 
> Hi, I've bought the same one. I'm thinking of taking 6 pills/day to make it 120mg.
> Hope that's right?
> 
> https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133245&cp=3796095.3629098.3629109.2109063Click to expand...

Yes, you're right. This is my second month using Soy, took 4 pills for 80mg of pure isoflavones.

:flower:


----------



## Quaver

marie87 said:


> Yes, you're right. This is my second month using Soy, took 4 pills for 80mg of pure isoflavones.
> 
> :flower:

Thanks. It's my first cycle with Soya, and I'm on CD1:happydance:
I'll take it from CD3-7 as I had 2 days of spotting and temp drop prior to CD1, so it could be classed as CD5-9.

My last cycle was 54 days, with ov at CD40:blush:


----------



## marie87

Quaver said:


> marie87 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, you're right. This is my second month using Soy, took 4 pills for 80mg of pure isoflavones.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Thanks. It's my first cycle with Soya, and I'm on CD1:happydance:
> I'll take it from CD3-7 as I had 2 days of spotting and temp drop prior to CD1, so it could be classed as CD5-9.
> 
> My last cycle was 54 days, with ov at CD40:blush:Click to expand...

Same here, took it CD3-7 (for the spotting stuff it could be CD5-9, we are on the same boat).

I saw an improvement with the soy last month, 77 days cycle turned in to a 27 days cycle, not bad.

:flower:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Ladies
looking for advice- I have a 30 day cycle ov on day 16 or 17 every month. I am thinking of taking soy as i am 41 and wonder if it will produce better eggs. hve been ttc for 2 ears- fell pg in Jan but m/c at 6 weeks. currently doing accu and herbs which i credit for the pg but wondring bout soy- don't want to mess up my cycles- how should i take it i.e what days?
all advice really welcome xx


----------



## Quaver

marie87 said:


> Same here, took it CD3-7 (for the spotting stuff it could be CD5-9, we are on the same boat).
> 
> I saw an improvement with the soy last month, 77 days cycle turned in to a 27 days cycle, not bad.
> 
> :flower:

That's a big change:happydance:
Did you ov on CD13? (Looking at your chart).


glitterqueen said:


> Hi Ladies
> looking for advice- I have a 30 day cycle ov on day 16 or 17 every month. I am thinking of taking soy as i am 41 and wonder if it will produce better eggs. hve been ttc for 2 ears- fell pg in Jan but m/c at 6 weeks. currently doing accu and herbs which i credit for the pg but wondring bout soy- don't want to mess up my cycles- how should i take it i.e what days?
> all advice really welcome xx

I don't think you should take it if you have normal cycle, but I'm new to this so I don't know.

Mine is irregular ranging from 30-54, so I'm going to try 120mg/night CD3-7.
Should ov CD13-17 fingers crossed.

Taking it on CD5-9 makes stronger eggs, so I'd like that better, but since I spotted 2 days prior to AF, I wasn't sure if my CD1 was CD3 or not, hence taking it on CD3-7.

How do you know you are ov'ing on CD16/17? Have you tried opks?
I've just bought Clearblue Fertility monitor hoping it will pin-point ov days.
I also chart BBT, and check cm.

Do you have EWCM? Perhaps you could improve it by having cough syrup or using Preseed?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I did soy 2 cycles ago and if I don't get my BFP this month I may take it again..it did help with O. Good luck ladies hope there are more BFPs on this thread


----------



## marie87

Quaver - Even though FF did not give me crosshairs because of the lack of temps at the beggining of the cycle, I may have Ov'D on CD13. Thats why I am using soy for another month, I didn't got a BFP but I saw something good about it.


----------



## Quaver

marie87 said:


> Quaver - Even though FF did not give me crosshairs because of the lack of temps at the beggining of the cycle, I may have Ov'D on CD13. Thats why I am using soy for another month, I didn't got a BFP but I saw something good about it.

I'll be watching your cycle to see if it works again for you:thumbup:
You are a week ahead of me. I'll take 6 pills (120mg).
Will take my first dose tomorrow night:happydance:


----------



## glitterqueen

I know i ovulate cuz i do use the tests i got on the internet-from amazon really cheap. I also get ewcm but not very much last month- have used preseed and cough syrup so just grasping at straws really-maybe i should leave well enough alone! god you just want to feel you are doing everything don't you when really I should just be more patient but at 41 and half i feel i am running out of time !!!


----------



## Quaver

glitterqueen said:


> I know i ovulate cuz i do use the tests i got on the internet-from amazon really cheap. I also get ewcm but not very much last month- have used preseed and cough syrup so just grasping at straws really-maybe i should leave well enough alone! god you just want to feel you are doing everything don't you when really I should just be more patient but at 41 and half i feel i am running out of time !!!

If I were at your situation, then I won't touch Soy:nope:
Too risky. It may mess up your perfectly normal cycle.

I'd go to the doctors with OH:winkwink:


----------



## MHP8982

I just wanted to jump in on this forum. I tried for a baby a couple of years ago.. and was put on clomid, the first month trying, some stuff happened that brought the trying to a halt. So I just thought I'd go ahead and try the soy from the start. I hope it works... I enjoy seeing success stories for sure! I took soy for the first time this month.. this is our first month trying. I took it days 3 to 7. I think I ovulated, based on EWCM and everything. I want to temp, but I have no discipline to remember to take it every morning. I've been using OPK's but they are very confusing to me. I bought the cheap ones from Amazon.. and while I've had O symptoms I haven't had a test that was as dark as or darker than the control line. I have had lines that were darker than others and very close. I'm on CD 15 today and I keep taking them just in case. I'm not sure if the ones I bought just don't work and I need to buy better ones or what?? Have any of you had this happen with your OPK's? Well, we've been BDing a lot just to be on the safe side!! I really really hope the soy works for us!


----------



## marie87

MHP8982 said:


> I just wanted to jump in on this forum. I tried for a baby a couple of years ago.. and was put on clomid, the first month trying, some stuff happened that brought the trying to a halt. So I just thought I'd go ahead and try the soy from the start. I hope it works... I enjoy seeing success stories for sure! I took soy for the first time this month.. this is our first month trying. I took it days 3 to 7. I think I ovulated, based on EWCM and everything. I want to temp, but I have no discipline to remember to take it every morning. I've been using OPK's but they are very confusing to me. I bought the cheap ones from Amazon.. and while I've had O symptoms I haven't had a test that was as dark as or darker than the control line. I have had lines that were darker than others and very close. I'm on CD 15 today and I keep taking them just in case. I'm not sure if the ones I bought just don't work and I need to buy better ones or what?? Have any of you had this happen with your OPK's? Well, we've been BDing a lot just to be on the safe side!! I really really hope the soy works for us!

Same thing happened to me the first and only month I use OPK (cheape ones), I never got a positive and I tested every day the whole cycle, its so confusing...if the line is darker or not. Right now I am just temping, next month (hopefully theres no "next month") I am going to buy digital OPK (smiley one) it give a clear result.. Yes or NO. 

Good luck, hope the soy give us our BFP.

:flower:


----------



## pink_bow

Hello ladies
Just wanted to say that i took the soy on cd3-5, im now cd17 and got a pos opk! My last cycle was 5 months long so this is def an improvement!!! xxx


----------



## MHP8982

marie87 said:


> MHP8982 said:
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me the first and only month I use OPK (cheape ones), I never got a positive and I tested every day the whole cycle, its so confusing...if the line is darker or not. Right now I am just temping, next month (hopefully theres no "next month") I am going to buy digital OPK (smiley one) it give a clear result.. Yes or NO.
> 
> Good luck, hope the soy give us our BFP.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Thanks!! Yeah, I'm thinking next time I buy them I'm going to invest a little more money into better quality. I really hope we don't need them next month, though! I have such a struggle with temping, I wish I could get more disciplined to do that! Good luck to you too!!! Hopefully it does the trick for all of us!!Click to expand...


----------



## Quaver

pink_bow said:


> Hello ladies
> Just wanted to say that i took the soy on cd3-5, im now cd17 and got a pos opk! My last cycle was 5 months long so this is def an improvement!!! xxx

Did you only take it for 3 days? But congrats!:thumbup:


MHP8982 said:


> I'm not sure if the ones I bought just don't work and I need to buy better ones or what?? Have any of you had this happen with your OPK's?

I've given in and bought Clearblue fertility monitor this cycle.
It's expensive, but if I could conceive sooner, then it's cheaper than buying tons of hpt & opks.

Still CD5, and middle of taking Soy (CD3-7), hope it works (my last cycle was 54 days, ov CD40).


----------



## pink_bow

sorry that meant to say cd3-7! Think I got a bit excited lol xx


----------



## Beccaface

If there are any ladies online atm that could have a chat with me about this?
x


----------



## nevertogether

i took it this cycle, didn't change much for me. i already read not to take it if you have regular cycles and ovulate on your own, but i figured i would give it a shot since DH isn't here. for the better egg quality. all i got was a lot of twinges and cramps CD7-9 and now i'm set to o exactly when i have been in the past.


----------



## MHP8982

Yeah, I don't think it will do much if you have regular cycles and Ovulate on your own. It doesn't hurt though, it very well could produce a stronger egg.


----------



## nevertogether

i had heard from other girls it could delay or cancel out O if you take it and already O regularly and have a pretty regular cycle. so it took me a few months to talk myself into trying it, but so far all that it has done is give me a few extra cramps and twinges. not sure if i want to chance it next month though with DH's visit.


----------



## MHP8982

I can understand.... maybe it's something to try after a couple months of trying and nothing happening.


----------



## MHP8982

Beccaface said:


> If there are any ladies online atm that could have a chat with me about this?
> x

Hey Becca.. I'd be happy to chat with you about it.. I'm kinda new to these boards so I'm not sure if there is a way to Private Message or chat.. or at least I can't figure it out! Don't know if I need more posts or something to do that.


----------



## nevertogether

thanks girl, yeah, well DH and i are both military so we only get to try certain months anyway. when we're together. so far got to try Dec 09, Feb 10, and next is June 10. gives me a lot of off months to try out new things! i think you need 10 post to do all that.


----------



## MHP8982

My cousin and his wife are that way. He was in the Navy and she was in the Coast Guard... when he was gone, she was home.. when he was home, she was gone.... they only had little time together. She found out she was pregnant while out to sea.. and was sent home. Funny thing is that she's the one who is going full time military, still in and he actually quit after his last term and is a stay at home dad! lol I believe he is pursuing something else now..going back to college. But, I was pretty surprised when he dicided to do that!


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies im sooo concidering taking this as i dont think im ovulating.. can you get this at health food stores?? and is anyone with pcos taking it?? i keep usiing google to read up things and im so confused as to wether i sud take it or not :wacko:


----------



## MHP8982

babyhopes10 said:


> hi ladies im sooo concidering taking this as i dont think im ovulating.. can you get this at health food stores?? and is anyone with pcos taking it?? i keep usiing google to read up things and im so confused as to wether i sud take it or not :wacko:

You can get it at healthfood stores.. but you can also get it at pretty much any place that sells vitamins.. I bought mine at Walmart for $6.


----------



## RedRose19

wow.. thats great and i know i sound so stupid.. but how does it work i cant find one good link online which explains.. and what days am i meant to take them on??

im still waiting for af to show :(


----------



## MHP8982

babyhopes10 said:


> wow.. thats great and i know i sound so stupid.. but how does it work i cant find one good link online which explains.. and what days am i meant to take them on??
> 
> im still waiting for af to show :(


It's suppose to work like Clomid. You take it for 5 days.. most people take it days 3 to 7, others 1 to 5 or 5 to 9. It is suppose to help you ovulate like clomid does.


----------



## RedRose19

ok thanks.. does it still work if you have irregular af.. i suppose if it makes you ovulate af wont be irregular


----------



## MHP8982

babyhopes10 said:


> ok thanks.. does it still work if you have irregular af.. i suppose if it makes you ovulate af wont be irregular

right.. if it works.. It should make you ovulate between 5 and 10 days after your last pill.. so it would help regulate your cycle as well. I started using OPK's about 3 days after.


----------



## RedRose19

ok thanks sooooo much for your help.. i really hope it works im def going to get some 2mor.. but i need af to show b4 i can take it?? im on cd 58 now :grr: i need something to make af show lol


----------



## RedRose19

also so sorry for all the questions but how much do i take a day?


----------



## Quaver

It is for irregular people. Not for those lucky enough to have regular cycles:winkwink:

I'm taking 120mg/night CD3-7. I'm on CD6, and feel fine. Perhaps more sleepy than usual, but don't know if it is because of Soy.

My cycles range from 26 - 54 days, I ov around CD30 - 40.

Taking Soy on CD5-9 would give you stronger eggs, so I would've preferred that, but I started spotting 2 days before AF with temp drop to match, so I wasn't sure whether CD1 is CD3 or not. Thus Soy CD3-7 for me:flower:

Hope Soy works!:happydance:


----------



## MHP8982

babyhopes10 said:


> also so sorry for all the questions but how much do i take a day?

Yes you need to wait for AF to show.. I haven't tried it personally, so you might want to research a little farther, but I believe a lot of women use Vitex which you can also find anywhere that has vitamins for the most part. They use it to help bring on the period.. kinda like provera. But I think most people take it longer than you take provera.. I'm not real sure.

I also take 120 mg a day for the 5 days at night before bed. The pills I have are 40mg.. so I take 3 a night. They say you need to take double what you would on clomid.. so if a doctor would put you on 50mg clomid.. you would need to take 100 mg of soy. Of course that's hard with 40mg pills.. so I just do 120.. plus that's what I hear many others doing.

Don't worry about the questions, feel free to ask away!! :)


----------



## jojo-m

I just wanted to pop back here and just add to lots of ladies with regular cycles that I had a regular cycle and did ovulate on my own and ttc for 19 months until I took soy. However I did have a short luteal phase of 9 days which soy made to 11 days so if your struggling to get pg with regular cycle I suggest temping and see if your luteal phase is short because soy certainly helps with that! 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## nevertogether

hey jo jo - thanks! i have a 14 day LP, usually ovulated CD16/17 so a 30/31 day cycle. i took the soy for the increased egg quality, and i feel it did that with all the cramps and twinges and everything i got and it did not mess with my O date at all. glad to hear it has it's up for regular cycle gals as well.


----------



## RedRose19

i feel so excited now about my next cycle! im starting the angus castus today to start af.. i did it b4 when i had a 100 day cycle hopefully it works soon


----------



## nevertogether

FX'ed it works for you hun. can't imagine having a cycle that long! :hugs:


----------



## MHP8982

What is the angus cactus?


----------



## Quaver

MHP8982 said:


> What is the angus cactus?

It is supposed to regulate your cycle:winkwink:


----------



## MHP8982

Quaver said:


> MHP8982 said:
> 
> 
> What is the angus cactus?
> 
> It is supposed to regulate your cycle:winkwink:Click to expand...

Is it used like provera?


----------



## Quaver

MHP8982 said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHP8982 said:
> 
> 
> What is the angus cactus?
> 
> It is supposed to regulate your cycle:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it used like provera?Click to expand...

It's a tablet https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Agnus Castus (Vitex or Chaste tree berry)

This is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.

Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.

Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses it:

* Regulates periods
* Restarts periods which have stopped
* Helps with heavy bleeding
* Increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

But I seem to remember reading somewhere that you should not take this if you are pregnant, so stop near ovulation.


----------



## kenziesmommy

thanks babyhopes10 you asked pretty much the questions i was going to ask! now i just have to wait for AF........


----------



## RedRose19

lol were on the same cycle day :D


----------



## kenziesmommy

yep sure are....and the more i think about it the more i doubt i o'd.....but who knows...it was my first month temping and FF said i did.....ugh i just dont know anymore im getting so frustrated with this crap


----------



## RedRose19

me too :( i hope the soy works x


----------



## kenziesmommy

yep me too!!!


----------



## nevertogether

kenzie - i think it is choosing you ovulated because you have a thermal shift between CD44 & 45. CD44 is below cover line and on CD45 it goes above the cover line and stays above the cover line until 6DPO. not sure how accurate your cover line is since you started mid cycle charting..are your temps always that low?


----------



## kenziesmommy

this was my first month charting so i really dont know


----------



## nevertogether

just wondering. i've read normal pre-o temps are between 97.0 to 97.6 but there are wide ranges of okay numbers. what i have found, * The general rule is that you have ovulated when your temperature rises .2 degrees higher than any temperature from the previous 6 days, and it stays elevated for at least 3 consecutive days*..which it clearly does in your chart.


----------



## kenziesmommy

ya it does seem like i did O i guess just having doubts now since no AF or BFP....last thursday i went to doctors and she did some bloodwork she is checking a lot of stuff but my thyroid is what she was really worried about....and i read the symptoms and a lower body temperature is one of the symptoms so maybe thats whats going on...i have noticed looking at other peoples charts that my temps are pretty low


----------



## nevertogether

that could be the case kenzie. here's to hoping you get everything figure out! :hugs:


----------



## kenziesmommy

thanks hun i will let u ladies know...(btw you can call me Angie lol)


----------



## missa3428

I am new here and I am just wondering if anyone got pregnant using the soy? I have PCOS and I am on CD68 today and when AF shows up (hopefully soon) I am going to do SOY!! Let me know ladies! Thanks


----------



## CLH_X3

Hey, thought I would join in.. 

Iv just took SI for the first time this cycle .. 

I have been TTC for 1 year now .. 

I have normal 26-29 day cycle with a 14 day lp, I'm taking these as even though I'm text book iv still had no luck! I chart so I know I'm OIng 

I took 100mg days 3-7 and I'm currently on CD11, cbfm still saying low (not that I trust it at all!) and my opks are starting to get a line ... 

I will update at the end of my cycle


----------



## KatieMRi

I've taken them too for the first time this cycle!! :) 150mg on CD 4,5,6,7 & 8. I'm only on CD10, FX'd for us honey x


----------



## glitterqueen

hi
took soy this month days 3-7. Loads of ewcm from day 8 onwards and now on day 13 with a really dark ov line! I know i always ovulated but the increase in ewcm is remarkable. on the down side quite irritable like pms and swollen stomach but hopefully full of eggies. fingers crossed for next few days xx


----------



## glitterqueen

CLH_X3 said:


> Hey, thought I would join in..
> 
> Iv just took SI for the first time this cycle ..
> 
> I have been TTC for 1 year now ..
> 
> I have normal 26-29 day cycle with a 14 day lp, I'm taking these as even though I'm text book iv still had no luck! I chart so I know I'm OIng
> 
> I took 100mg days 3-7 and I'm currently on CD11, cbfm still saying low (not that I trust it at all!) and my opks are starting to get a line ...
> 
> I will update at the end of my cycle

I am the same text book cycle perfect bloods etc but still no BFP-hoping soy helps good luck x


----------



## caro103

hi, I just got my bfp, took 120mg soy cd3-7. Took us 6months!

Good luck ladies! :D


----------



## xshell79

congrats on the bfps im hoping to try isoflavones next cycle

well ive been diagnosed with pcos my ovaries are fine but bloods show i have it just been docs and on metformin now i chart and shows a thermal shift but the gyno thinks im probably not oving so im so hoping isoflavones work for me....
have a fertility appt on 11th aug but as im overweight i know i wont get now help ie clomid

is great reading that some of u ladies have ur bfps from taking isoflavones!

where do any of u get urs from and which strength like how many tabs etc ??????


----------



## caro103

I got mine from Tesco, took 120mg the month I got my bfp, before that had taken a higher dose and although I O'd it didn't make much difference to the day and I reckon I took too much. Start low and work your way up to I think no more than 240mg ish. Good luck hun! 

Think theres more detailed dosage somewhere back in this thread x


----------



## TTCBB3

Does it matter what kind? I found some at walmart (Spring Valley Soy Isoflavones 40 mg)
?? How much should one take if they are just starting and when do you take it??


----------



## caro103

took mine in the evening, start on low dosage 2-3 tablets and if no affect build up :D good luck xx


----------



## vanillastar

Hey girls. Just read through this thread and Im really excited. Congrats to all you who have gotton your bfp!! Im wanting to try it next cycle. Im currently CD35 with no end in site. 

For those of you who have longer cycle and later ovulation how much did the soy move your O date up?


----------



## TTCBB3

caro103 said:


> took mine in the evening, start on low dosage 2-3 tablets and if no affect build up :D good luck xx

How do you know if its having an affect or not??


----------



## RhiannonBaby

I'm joining in on this soy isoflavones thread! This was my first month to try soy. I took it days 2-6 this cycle and am currently on CD22. No preg symptoms yet but i'm hoping it will at least regulate my cycles a bit. I had 28-32 cycles for several months following a miscarriage last august, then all of the sudden my past 2 cycles were 39 and 44 days long!:growlmad: I think i ovulated on CD16 or 17 this cycle. I'm not using OPK's or charting this month, just checking to see what effect the soy will have. I'm hoping for a BFP soon because i'm on month 10 of TTC and i'm starting to become disheartened. :nope:


----------



## caro103

TTCBB3 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> took mine in the evening, start on low dosage 2-3 tablets and if no affect build up :D good luck xx
> 
> How do you know if its having an affect or not??Click to expand...

Only afterwards if you O earlier than normal or not :D, I knew I did by 3 days by temping


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi, 

I am on my first Soy cycle, CD 5 today, this is my first cycle of the year too.

I am taking 100mg CD3-5, then 150mg CD 6 & 7...although i was also taking Agnus Castus on CD 3 & 4 as i didn't know i shouldn't take them together.....do you think this cycle is out now? or could we still be in with a chance?.

Also, i have had a banging headache every day, been a bit irritable and feel a bit emotional....are these side effects?, if so does this mean that they could be working?


Thanks x


----------



## chelseaharvey

Soy has not worked for me

CD34 CM has dried up im not getting any at all. Boobs have been so sore since 12th July. Last cycle was 66 days.. I did today though get a positve smiley face on the CB digital OPK & didnt last week. So im praying my body is gearing up for me to ovulate.

I took 200MG of soy on CD3-7 def did not ovulate 14 days after taking it


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

chelseaharvey said:


> Soy has not worked for me
> 
> CD34 CM has dried up im not getting any at all. Boobs have been so sore since 12th July. Last cycle was 66 days.. I did today though get a positve smiley face on the CB digital OPK & didnt last week. So im praying my body is gearing up for me to ovulate.
> 
> I took 200MG of soy on CD3-7 def did not ovulate 14 days after taking it

Do you think it was the dosage? I think the amount you took was a little high. I am by no means an expert but I do recall reading in other threads about the counter effects if you take too much. I am finally able to try this cycle with soy to prepare for a September TTC date. I am planning on doing 120mg for CD 5-9. I have the soy from wal-mart it is 40mg per pill so I will be taking 3 pills at night.


----------



## chelseaharvey

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> chelseaharvey said:
> 
> 
> Soy has not worked for me
> 
> CD34 CM has dried up im not getting any at all. Boobs have been so sore since 12th July. Last cycle was 66 days.. I did today though get a positve smiley face on the CB digital OPK & didnt last week. So im praying my body is gearing up for me to ovulate.
> 
> I took 200MG of soy on CD3-7 def did not ovulate 14 days after taking it
> 
> Do you think it was the dosage? I think the amount you took was a little high. I am by no means an expert but I do recall reading in other threads about the counter effects if you take too much. I am finally able to try this cycle with soy to prepare for a September TTC date. I am planning on doing 120mg for CD 5-9. I have the soy from wal-mart it is 40mg per pill so I will be taking 3 pills at night.Click to expand...

No i took 100mg of clomid & was told you double it with the soy


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

chelseaharvey said:


> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelseaharvey said:
> 
> 
> Soy has not worked for me
> 
> CD34 CM has dried up im not getting any at all. Boobs have been so sore since 12th July. Last cycle was 66 days.. I did today though get a positve smiley face on the CB digital OPK & didnt last week. So im praying my body is gearing up for me to ovulate.
> 
> I took 200MG of soy on CD3-7 def did not ovulate 14 days after taking it
> 
> Do you think it was the dosage? I think the amount you took was a little high. I am by no means an expert but I do recall reading in other threads about the counter effects if you take too much. I am finally able to try this cycle with soy to prepare for a September TTC date. I am planning on doing 120mg for CD 5-9. I have the soy from wal-mart it is 40mg per pill so I will be taking 3 pills at night.Click to expand...
> 
> No i took 100mg of clomid & was told you double it with the soyClick to expand...

Wow! I am sorry it did not work for you at that dosage. :hugs: Like I said I am no expert but keep doing your research and find a dosage/combination that works for you.

D~


----------



## CLH_X3

I took Soy this cycle and the only thing different was that I actually had O pain on the day I o'ed in the afternoon! and we DTD in that morning! so FX 
and I always get + OPK's but not REALLY + Opks... but this cycle I did for the first time ever, so im pretty sure my surge was stronger! Other then that nothing different, I plan to take SI next cycle if this cycle dont work out...but a higher dose


----------



## xshell79

i found a link to explain more about isoflavones

https://www.justmommies.com/getting-pregnant/fertility-medications-and-natural-supplements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-t


https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/vf/labels/000005HB.pdf

ive just brought some from holland and barratt there big capsules thow and each capsule contains 23mg of isoflavone so i think il take 5 each day from cd3 to cd7 (115mg a day) but im going to spread the dose threw out the day instead of all at once! roll on af !!


----------



## LisaBananaman

Hi girls . . . . do you mind if I join you? :flower:

I'm planning to take soy this month after AF started today :-(

I have a shortish LP with between a week and 4 days of spotting before AF. I have tried B6 but it hasn't really done much. I'm hoping the soy will bring forward my OV (currently around CD19) and strengthen my LP. Fx!!

My OH is working away during OV this cycle . . . (unless it miraculously comes forward to CD14, which would be SO cool!!) So if it messes things up a bit, it won't really matter.

The tablets I have are 100mg, so will prob just take 1 per day, prob on days 3-7.

Am also starting to use my CBFM this month. Does anyone know whether taking soy messes up the estrogen readings on these things???

Good luck and baby dust to all

xxxxxx


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

LisaBananaman said:


> Hi girls . . . . do you mind if I join you? :flower:
> 
> I'm planning to take soy this month after AF started today :-(
> 
> I have a shortish LP with between a week and 4 days of spotting before AF. I have tried B6 but it hasn't really done much. I'm hoping the soy will bring forward my OV (currently around CD19) and strengthen my LP. Fx!!
> 
> My OH is working away during OV this cycle . . . (unless it miraculously comes forward to CD14, which would be SO cool!!) So if it messes things up a bit, it won't really matter.
> 
> The tablets I have are 100mg, so will prob just take 1 per day, prob on days 3-7.
> 
> Am also starting to use my CBFM this month. Does anyone know whether taking soy messes up the estrogen readings on these things???
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all
> 
> xxxxxx

What is the amount of soy in that tablet? I read on other threads that you have to be specific on the amount of soy in the actual tablet because it may not be 100% of the soy. For example your pill says 100mg of soy but the soy content is only 40mg of that 100mg. Check your label and confirm that the amount you think you are taking is actually 100mg. I am not an expert but I just don't want you led to beleive the composition is more than what it actually is and you do not get the correct composition into your system that you want. I got mine from walmart and they are 40mg of soy so I will be taking 3 on CD5-9.


----------



## Alabama

I have a very short follicular phase... and sometimes do not ovulate. Do you think that this would help?

One doc suggested that I could try clomid, but I think that I am too yound and would like to keep trying naturally for a bit.


----------



## CapitalChick

I'm intrigued by these soy-isos you guys are talking about. I don't think I have issues ovulating, but I'm not sure. Do you think I should try them?


----------



## LisaBananaman

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> LisaBananaman said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls . . . . do you mind if I join you? :flower:
> 
> I'm planning to take soy this month after AF started today :-(
> 
> I have a shortish LP with between a week and 4 days of spotting before AF. I have tried B6 but it hasn't really done much. I'm hoping the soy will bring forward my OV (currently around CD19) and strengthen my LP. Fx!!
> 
> My OH is working away during OV this cycle . . . (unless it miraculously comes forward to CD14, which would be SO cool!!) So if it messes things up a bit, it won't really matter.
> 
> The tablets I have are 100mg, so will prob just take 1 per day, prob on days 3-7.
> 
> Am also starting to use my CBFM this month. Does anyone know whether taking soy messes up the estrogen readings on these things???
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> What is the amount of soy in that tablet? I read on other threads that you have to be specific on the amount of soy in the actual tablet because it may not be 100% of the soy. For example your pill says 100mg of soy but the soy content is only 40mg of that 100mg. Check your label and confirm that the amount you think you are taking is actually 100mg. I am not an expert but I just don't want you led to beleive the composition is more than what it actually is and you do not get the correct composition into your system that you want. I got mine from walmart and they are 40mg of soy so I will be taking 3 on CD5-9.Click to expand...

Hiya, thanks for the info!

I got them from here https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/products/Soya-Isoflavones-1122.aspx?gclid=CLmEgJPpnKMCFVeX2AodKg0mpA

It does look like the 100mg is actual isoflavone content, derived from 240mg extract . . . is that right?? I can't see anything else on the packet, so hoping the 100mg is the right figure. xxxx


----------



## KatieMRi

I can absolutely say that Soy worked for me! :) I had proper ov pains in both sides for the first time ever this month taking 150mg on CD 3-8, unfortunately OH was a bit of a tosser and we only BD'd on CD10 so no chance this month x


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

LisaBananaman said:


> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisaBananaman said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls . . . . do you mind if I join you? :flower:
> 
> I'm planning to take soy this month after AF started today :-(
> 
> I have a shortish LP with between a week and 4 days of spotting before AF. I have tried B6 but it hasn't really done much. I'm hoping the soy will bring forward my OV (currently around CD19) and strengthen my LP. Fx!!
> 
> My OH is working away during OV this cycle . . . (unless it miraculously comes forward to CD14, which would be SO cool!!) So if it messes things up a bit, it won't really matter.
> 
> The tablets I have are 100mg, so will prob just take 1 per day, prob on days 3-7.
> 
> Am also starting to use my CBFM this month. Does anyone know whether taking soy messes up the estrogen readings on these things???
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> What is the amount of soy in that tablet? I read on other threads that you have to be specific on the amount of soy in the actual tablet because it may not be 100% of the soy. For example your pill says 100mg of soy but the soy content is only 40mg of that 100mg. Check your label and confirm that the amount you think you are taking is actually 100mg. I am not an expert but I just don't want you led to beleive the composition is more than what it actually is and you do not get the correct composition into your system that you want. I got mine from walmart and they are 40mg of soy so I will be taking 3 on CD5-9.Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, thanks for the info!
> 
> I got them from here https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/products/Soya-Isoflavones-1122.aspx?gclid=CLmEgJPpnKMCFVeX2AodKg0mpA
> 
> It does look like the 100mg is actual isoflavone content, derived from 240mg extract . . . is that right?? I can't see anything else on the packet, so hoping the 100mg is the right figure. xxxxClick to expand...


No problem, I know how important it is to get the right dosage. I did not know until I read one of Megg's posts. Like I said I am not an expert, hop over to the other soy thread and talk with Megg. Good luck, I am trying soy this cycle too. I am trying to conceive next month.


----------



## vanillastar

Okay girls I have a question... do any of you (who are trying soy) ovulate on your own just late? If so how late, and did the soy actually move your ovulation day up or did it just make it stronger?

Im debating trying the soy as I have a 45 day cycle with ovulation on CD30 but I was able to get pregnant twice ovulating that late, so Im not sure if I should try soy or not. (Once time resulted in my son who is now 2, and the last I miscarried at 8 weeks.)


----------



## fluterby429

Vanillastar...I have a 28 day cycle and I was ovulating on CD15-17. I took SI and had a very strong Ov on CD14. SI can help you have a stronger egg. GL

Girls I haven't been on here in a loooong time. I've not been TTC since DH has been in TX and I've been in IN/ky for the past 2mo. This month is our last chance to TTC before he deploys to Iraq for the next year. I'm so hoping and praying this our month


----------



## chelseaharvey

I got my BFP this morning.. I took 200MG of soy & got the shock of my life this morning seeing a BFP starting at me


----------



## xshell79

wow congrats hun xxxx happy and healthy 9 months to u and extra sticky beany xx 

what days did u take soy and was it the first time u took it?


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Chelsea!


----------



## SidneyGirl

I took SI for the first time this cycle, I normally O'vd around CD 21 and I got a +OPK today CD14 so around 6 days eariler then normal.


----------



## pinkylisa28

How many mg is everyone taking,I'm having 140mg days 3-9 only on second day of taking them but should I take more?


----------



## SidneyGirl

I took 150mg from CD 2-6


----------



## pinkylisa28

must have been tired last night i ment i take 120mg days 3-7 so if it doesnt work this month i will take 160mg on days 2-6 next month, thanks


----------



## fairy_gem

Congrats Chelsea. x


----------



## jwelmel

Took soy this month 80 mg-ovulated on CD 17,much better than my last one at Cd28 and 42.

So SOY all the way!!!!


----------



## sianyld

Hey all,

just wanted to say wow! this thread is awsome and that its made me think twice about waiting around for the docs! my cycles r ranging around the 38-45 day mark so this may be helpful to me! FX Hey, gonna buy some to nite i think as im not sure if i even O at all! 

anything is worth a try! i'm CD 21 at the mo so i will start them next month! Due to my cycles should i do days 5-9???

Thanx guys, congrats to all those who got their BFP's xxx


----------



## vanillastar

Okay girls I need Help!! I cant my dr to see if I could get something to start my cycle since its been almost 6 weeks since my miscarraige. I have had brown spotting for 4 days now, first day super light, and last 3 just when I wipe but more and my dr thinks this brown spotting is AF!! So that would mean Im probably CD3, she said count my cycle days from the spotting because its probably all I will have since my lining shed completely during m/c.

I want to try soy this cycle to have a stronger/earlier O. I was planning on taking it CD3-7 should I start today? Do you really think this is CD3? The only thing confusing me is that my cervix is high and a lil soft and shouldnt it be low and firm during the begining of the cycle? I need advice please!!


----------



## fluterby429

Sianyld...I would take the SI on CD5-9 since you have longer cycles. If you don't know if yo ovulate you may want to buy some cheapie OPK's. You can go to ebay and get the Wondfo brand for $1 plus $5 shipping. You get a ton of them and I think 10 HPT's. I can't remember the exact amount I got. I know it was close to 100 of them though. It's good so you can poas all you want until you figure it out.

Vanillastar...I wouldn't count on your CP right now as a method of knowing where you are in AF. CP can change several times through out the day. If your doc thinks this is your cycle then I would go ahead and take the SI like normal. It really couldn't hurt. GL


----------



## lolley

Hiya,

I posted on here when it started a while ago saying i was going to try soy. I did and got my bfp the 1st month of trying them, sadly i had a mc but after 9 months of trying withought and no bfp, they must of done something! 
My cycles are usually between 40 and 50 days and the soy brought it down slightly but not loads.

Anyway im back to ttc and started soy again yesterday :)


----------



## vanillastar

lolley said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I posted on here when it started a while ago saying i was going to try soy. I did and got my bfp the 1st month of trying them, sadly i had a mc but after 9 months of trying withought and no bfp, they must of done something!
> My cycles are usually between 40 and 50 days and the soy brought it down slightly but not loads.
> 
> Anyway im back to ttc and started soy again yesterday :)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, but glad to hear soy worked for you. If you dont mind me asking when did you ovulate without soy and what did soy move it to?

I have 45 day cycles with ovulation on CD30 and Im going to try the soy to get a stronger/earlier O. I got pregnant in may when I ovulated on CD30 but sadly m/c at 8 weeks. I just got my first AF back and cant wait to try soy.

What dose did you take?


----------



## lolley

Have a look at my FF link my bfp month with soy is on their. Ignore the 2 months before it for some reson they were random early ovulation cycles which i never had before and not had since!

I usually ovulate between cd 33 and 35 the soy moved it to cd 27 so like i said it didnt bring it much sooner but i think maybe a stronger ovulation etc. I used 100mg as it was my 1st month using it.

I am also on my 1st af since mc hopefully will be gone soon :) this month im using 125 mg.


----------



## vanillastar

lolley said:


> Have a look at my FF link my bfp month with soy is on their. Ignore the 2 months before it for some reson they were random early ovulation cycles which i never had before and not had since!
> 
> I usually ovulate between cd 33 and 35 the soy moved it to cd 27 so like i said it didnt bring it much sooner but i think maybe a stronger ovulation etc. I used 100mg as it was my 1st month using it.
> 
> I am also on my 1st af since mc hopefully will be gone soon :) this month im using 125 mg.

Well 6-8 days sooner isnt bad though, its practically a whole week earlier. I wouldnt mind that at all. What days did you take it?


----------



## 4magpies

Hey...

I will be TTC in november but I am starting to get organised now...

At the moment I have 29ish day cycles.

Last month I ov'd on CD16 and this month on CD14.

But my problem is I have one blocked tube... my left...

So does this stuff make you ovulate more like clomid? How does it work? 

Would it be worth me taking even though my cycles arent long?

I used a persona monitor to track my cycles at the moment.

xxx


----------



## lolley

vanillastar said:


> lolley said:
> 
> 
> Have a look at my FF link my bfp month with soy is on their. Ignore the 2 months before it for some reson they were random early ovulation cycles which i never had before and not had since!
> 
> I usually ovulate between cd 33 and 35 the soy moved it to cd 27 so like i said it didnt bring it much sooner but i think maybe a stronger ovulation etc. I used 100mg as it was my 1st month using it.
> 
> I am also on my 1st af since mc hopefully will be gone soon :) this month im using 125 mg.
> 
> Well 6-8 days sooner isnt bad though, its practically a whole week earlier. I wouldnt mind that at all. What days did you take it?Click to expand...


I suppose when you think of it like that :)
I took it day 3-7 and im doing the same this month.


----------



## RedRose19

ladies... the soy has worked for me.. i started spotting only 4 weeks after my last af.. i usually only get af every 3-5 months.. its a miracle.. either its implantation or af starting either a great thing as it means my af has gone reg now.. meaning im ovulating..

soooo exciting thought id share with you


----------



## vanillastar

Well I started the soy today. Took 100 mgs, plan to take it CD3-7. 

Should I start opks earlier? If so when do you recommend? Normally I dont O until CD30.

I'll let you all know how it works out for me.


----------



## lolley

i only use cheap ovulation strips because of having long cycles. I would reccommend you get on ebay and order about 30 that way you can use lots this month to see whats happening.

I usually do a random one about cd10 just to make sure its light then start around cd 14-15 and do 1 every day till i O. I know it sounds a lot but that way i dont miss it and there only a couple of pound and have not been wrong yet :)
I will say though the month i used soy i had really dark lines around cd 20 - 22 ish and though my god its really worked but they went light again so it was like my body geared up to O but didnt quite make it.

yes let me know how you get on sending lots of :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Can anyone answer my questions or is this a post where you dont like new people?

xxx


----------



## RedRose19

soy is taken to help you ovulate.. if you already ovulate then not much reason to take it??

ladies.. im worried because usually im not regular or anything.. but i took soy from cd 2-6 and af came 3 weeks exactly after my last af.. so it was more regular but it was early.. and now im in so much pain.. and the blood is...sorry for tmi nearly black :wacko: its freaking me out... is it from the soy i dunno


----------



## 4magpies

babyhopes10 said:


> soy is taken to help you ovulate.. if you already ovulate then not much reason to take it??

But does it make you hyper ovulate like clomid?

Only every other of my ovulations count because I have a blocked tube and damaged ovary on my left.

xx


----------



## RedRose19

if you take soy/clomid when you dont need to you can cause more damage than help.. as far as i know its encourging your oestrogen to go higher to make you ovulate.. if you have more than you need it will just give you cysts..


----------



## winegums

4magpies said:


> Can anyone answer my questions or is this a post where you dont like new people?
> 
> xxx

hiya i'm studying human biology and just had to learn about the reproductive system and if one side is damaged the other releases an egg every month.

even when both sides are fine it they do not alternate like left side then right side then left side its just completely random


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh okay. I have suffered from cysts in the past but not PCOS. Just on my left side.

I get pains on my left some months and on my right others. So could I not be ovulating from both sides but my egg will never get anywhere because of my blockage.

Thanks for your help girls...

Appreciate the replys... Last thing I want to do it make things worse thats why I asked.

xxx


----------



## winegums

maybe if its blocked but the body is quite clever you need to speak to your doctor really they can advise you better than anyone on here! things like clomid can be really bad unless taken under supervision my friend took it ended up with 3 empty sacs had a d&c, but it became all infected etc now she has trouble conceiving and has cysts on her ovaries etc


----------



## 4magpies

winegums said:


> maybe if its blocked but the body is quite clever you need to speak to your doctor really they can advise you better than anyone on here! things like clomid can be really bad unless taken under supervision my friend took it ended up with 3 empty sacs had a d&c, but it became all infected etc now she has trouble conceiving and has cysts on her ovaries etc

I have my follow up for my Lap in December with my gynae consultant so have to wait till then to ask really...

I was just asking general questions to see if anyone can help in the mean time.

My GP is a load of rubbish so no point asking him.

Sorry to have annoyed people by asking.

xxx


----------



## LA2010

I am 100% certain I don't ovulate and any bleeding I do get isn't regular and is fairly light.

Until last Saturday - no pain at all, just loads of clots- probably the lining had built up so much it had to go somewhere !

Anyway I am thinking of doing anything I can to kick start my system as I hace had lods of tests and all hormones are normal.

Is soy worth a try ?? if so how can I know which days to take it on if I don't have a CD1 as such.

So confusing...

thanks ladies


----------



## Quaver

*LA2010*, Soy needs to be taken at the beginning of the cycle, around CD3-7. 
I think you need to bring on AF (parsley tea?) then start Soy:flower:


----------



## vanillastar

LA2010 said:


> I am 100% certain I don't ovulate and any bleeding I do get isn't regular and is fairly light.
> 
> Until last Saturday - no pain at all, just loads of clots- probably the lining had built up so much it had to go somewhere !
> 
> Anyway I am thinking of doing anything I can to kick start my system as I hace had lods of tests and all hormones are normal.
> 
> Is soy worth a try ?? if so how can I know which days to take it on if I don't have a CD1 as such.
> 
> So confusing...
> 
> thanks ladies


I would suggest taking it days 3-7, that seems to be what everyone agrees is best. I would say the next bleed you have count from there as CD1. You could always go to the dr to get something to bring AF on though. Good luck hun. :hugs:


----------



## vanillastar

Anyone doing soy notice that it raised your temp? Ive taken it two days now, going to take my third in about an hour and this morning my temp was higher then normal.


----------



## medicine

I made a poll about Soy Isoflavones based on this topic.

*Poll:* "https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html"

I wanted to know the success rate of Soy Isoflavones based on actual numbers. It seems to work for some but not for others. It would be good to know how many it worked for compared to how many it did not work for or how many it made things worse for or how many it did nothing for.


I also made a poll about B-Vitamins, wanting to connect actual numbers to the success rate of B-Vitamins. It works best for some, but not for others, or it may make things worse for some or could do nothing at all for others. 

*Poll:* "https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387005-b-vitamins-poll.html"

I wanted to compare B-Vitamins to Soy Isoflavones. Each are best used by different people with different problems, so I also wanted to sort out who each are best used by.


----------



## lolley

vanillastar said:


> Anyone doing soy notice that it raised your temp? Ive taken it two days now, going to take my third in about an hour and this morning my temp was higher then normal.

i have noticed my temp has risen a bit since my mc but not due to soy :shrug:


----------



## RhiannonBaby

I got a BFP 1st month on soy isoflavones!

Hi ladies! I just joined this thread a couple of weeks ago because this was my first month using soy. I took soy CD2-6 in increasingly elevated doses (because apparently increasing the dose helps). I took 50mg, 100 mg, 150mg, 150 mg and 200mg the last day. I had been having normal 28-30 day cycles until my past 2 cycles that went all weird on me and were 39 and 44 days. I am not positive but i believe i O'ed around CD 17 this cycle, which is much better. I got my first BFP on aug 6th via a blood test at the doc's office and another positive on the 9th at the doc's because i didn't believe it. Both were blood tests. I believe i am in very early pregnancy, literally a week and a half to two weeks into it. I've yet to get a positive on a HPT urine test though and that is troubling me. Everyone keeps saying 2 positives via blood test is irrefutable but shouldn't my hcg levels be increasing enough to get a positive on a urine test? What do u ladies think?


----------



## pinkylisa28

RhiannonBaby if your unsure then make another apt at the docs but it can take weeks to show up on pregnancy tests.with my 1st it took 3 and half weeks past af to get a BFP.

Hi girlies i took soy on days 3-7 of this cycle for this first time 35 day cycle normally, didnt think it was going to do much good but i got my first high on CBFM today :happydance: a lot early than i was expecting so it must be doing some good


----------



## moose21

I started taking Soy yesterday, 13 days after the start of my period. I am confused on when you should start? Should I stop taking it?


----------



## vanillastar

pinkylisa28 said:


> RhiannonBaby if your unsure then make another apt at the docs but it can take weeks to show up on pregnancy tests.with my 1st it took 3 and half weeks past af to get a BFP.
> 
> Hi girlies i took soy on days 3-7 of this cycle for this first time 35 day cycle normally, didnt think it was going to do much good but i got my first high on CBFM today :happydance: a lot early than i was expecting so it must be doing some good

Yay what CD are you?


----------



## lolley

moose21 said:


> I started taking Soy yesterday, 13 days after the start of my period. I am confused on when you should start? Should I stop taking it?

yes, stop!!!

its too late into your cycle, you take it like clomid for 5 days at the begining either day 2-6,3-7,4-8 or 5-9.


----------



## pinkylisa28

Im on CD 12 today got my 1st high CD11, done a cb digital one yesturday evening aswell (the one with the smiley face) and altho i didnt get a smiley face yet which i wasnt expecting but the line was pretty dark.


----------



## fluterby429

I started the SI yesterday CD3. I took 160mg. Anyone think I should take more or less? I have a reg. 28 day cycle. I know I ovulate but I wasn't doing so until CD15-17. Last time I tried SI it upped my O day to CD14, where I think it should be to give me a decent LP.


----------



## LisaBananaman

Hi everyone.

I started soy for the first time this cycle (days 3-7) and I got my first high on the CBFM today at CD11! Whoop! Thiis is great cos have been oving anywhere between CD19 and 28! I will hopefully OV in the next few days but it's a shame we can't do anything as my OH is leaving the country tomorrow and I have my HSG next week :-(

But looks promising and hoping it will increase my LP and stop my pre-AF spotting. Also been getting TONS of EWCM!

Hooray for soy! Will def be continuing next month!

xxxx


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Well my BFP turned out to be a big fat chemical pregnancy. I suspected as much when i couldn't get a urine test to go negative. The blood tests i had must have caught a low hcg level. My period started late tuesday night. I'm on CD2 so i started the soy again tonight. To those who are taking it, i do think it helped me get pregnant, despite the pregnancy failing. I've been TTC for 11 months and that's the best result i've gotten yet, on just my first cycle using soy. Also, my cycles had been getting long for some strange reason. My normal 28-30 day cycles became 39 and 44 days long over the 2 previous cycles. Even with a chemical pregnancy, my cycle still wound up being only 33 days. I think my period would have come 2-3 days sooner even if the pregnancy hadn't been doing on.


----------



## vanillastar

RhiannonBaby said:


> Well my BFP turned out to be a big fat chemical pregnancy. I suspected as much when i couldn't get a urine test to go negative. The blood tests i had must have caught a low hcg level. My period started late tuesday night. I'm on CD2 so i started the soy again tonight. To those who are taking it, i do think it helped me get pregnant, despite the pregnancy failing. I've been TTC for 11 months and that's the best result i've gotten yet, on just my first cycle using soy. Also, my cycles had been getting long for some strange reason. My normal 28-30 day cycles became 39 and 44 days long over the 2 previous cycles. Even with a chemical pregnancy, my cycle still wound up being only 33 days. I think my period would have come 2-3 days sooner even if the pregnancy hadn't been doing on.

So sorry about the chemical :hugs:

As for me, no twinges or anything yet. Im only CD12, and usually dont O until CD30. Hopefully soy will move it up though. Oh well even if it doesnt Im already almost half way there. 

FX everyone gets BFP this cycle!


----------



## donna-c-86

I love soy iso!! I read up about them thanks to bnb and bought them from holland and barretts (UK) i thought they were quite expensive as I thought they probably wouldnt work.... Wrong! my first cycle taking them I got my BFP! We had been ttc for between 2 and 3 years! I took 120mg on days 3-7 (so for 5 days) Cant recommend highly enough, good luck everyone!


----------



## vanillastar

donna-c-86 said:


> I love soy iso!! I read up about them thanks to bnb and bought them from holland and barretts (UK) i thought they were quite expensive as I thought they probably wouldnt work.... Wrong! my first cycle taking them I got my BFP! We had been ttc for between 2 and 3 years! I took 120mg on days 3-7 (so for 5 days) Cant recommend highly enough, good luck everyone!

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi there!
I have a question....I get positive OPKs each month, and I've already had a baby, so I'm pretty sure I usually ovulate. 
Should I look into Soy Isoflavones, or would it be useless for me?
If a woman already ovulates, what would happen if she took them?


----------



## lolley

RhiannonBaby said:


> Well my BFP turned out to be a big fat chemical pregnancy. I suspected as much when i couldn't get a urine test to go negative. The blood tests i had must have caught a low hcg level. My period started late tuesday night. I'm on CD2 so i started the soy again tonight. To those who are taking it, i do think it helped me get pregnant, despite the pregnancy failing. I've been TTC for 11 months and that's the best result i've gotten yet, on just my first cycle using soy. Also, my cycles had been getting long for some strange reason. My normal 28-30 day cycles became 39 and 44 days long over the 2 previous cycles. Even with a chemical pregnancy, my cycle still wound up being only 33 days. I think my period would have come 2-3 days sooner even if the pregnancy hadn't been doing on.

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## lolley

donna-c-86 said:


> I love soy iso!! I read up about them thanks to bnb and bought them from holland and barretts (UK) i thought they were quite expensive as I thought they probably wouldnt work.... Wrong! my first cycle taking them I got my BFP! We had been ttc for between 2 and 3 years! I took 120mg on days 3-7 (so for 5 days) Cant recommend highly enough, good luck everyone!

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## lolley

vanillastar said:


> RhiannonBaby said:
> 
> 
> Well my BFP turned out to be a big fat chemical pregnancy. I suspected as much when i couldn't get a urine test to go negative. The blood tests i had must have caught a low hcg level. My period started late tuesday night. I'm on CD2 so i started the soy again tonight. To those who are taking it, i do think it helped me get pregnant, despite the pregnancy failing. I've been TTC for 11 months and that's the best result i've gotten yet, on just my first cycle using soy. Also, my cycles had been getting long for some strange reason. My normal 28-30 day cycles became 39 and 44 days long over the 2 previous cycles. Even with a chemical pregnancy, my cycle still wound up being only 33 days. I think my period would have come 2-3 days sooner even if the pregnancy hadn't been doing on.
> 
> So sorry about the chemical :hugs:
> 
> As for me, no twinges or anything yet. Im only CD12, and usually dont O until CD30. Hopefully soy will move it up though. Oh well even if it doesnt Im already almost half way there.
> 
> FX everyone gets BFP this cycle!Click to expand...

im the same, nothing at the moment, but i have took more this month so hopping it will be ssoner than cd 30 too!


----------



## lolley

CapitalChick said:


> Hi there!
> I have a question....I get positive OPKs each month, and I've already had a baby, so I'm pretty sure I usually ovulate.
> Should I look into Soy Isoflavones, or would it be useless for me?
> If a woman already ovulates, what would happen if she took them?

Hi,

I also ovulate and have 2 children but im taking them, it all depends on your cycle length. if your ovulating normally around cd 14 i would leave well alone.

how long are your cycles usually?

i only take them as i usually have 40+ day cycles.


----------



## vanillastar

lolley said:


> im the same, nothing at the moment, but i have took more this month so hopping it will be ssoner than cd 30 too!

I hope you ovulate sooner than CD30 too, its so long to wait! I looked at your chart and seen you were CD15, I am CD14 so we are close in our cycles, lol.


----------



## lolley

wow we are close, and your last months chart looks like my april chart. Like you tried to Ov around cd 20 and it stopped thats the same as my april one when i got my bfp and mc.


----------



## vanillastar

lolley said:


> wow we are close, and your last months chart looks like my april chart. Like you tried to Ov around cd 20 and it stopped thats the same as my april one when i got my bfp and mc.

That second chart on my homepage is my april chart too. I dont have last months chart on my homepage because if was before my first AF after my m/c and I didnt O. I got bfp that April/May cycle aswell, but m/c at 8 weeks.

Im hoping to O in the next week, hopefully you do aswell. If not I hope I at least O by CD30 like usual. Although since my first AF was so light and mostly just spotting my cycle days might not be right.

:dust:


----------



## Charisse28

I am getting ready to give Soy Isoflavones another try. I did 120mgs on CD3-7 and ovulated but didn't get pregnant. I am just starting another cycle and I think I might take it on CD5-9 with the same dose this time. I just ordered some more OPKs and HPTs and Preseed. Praying the:witch:stays away and I get that:bfp:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

question for you ladies =)

I am about to start clomid at the end of this month. can i take soy isoflavones with clomid?? 
never heard of taking soy until i came to BnB...any help would be appreciated.
Ps. I also take Maca


----------



## lolley

Charisse28 said:


> I am getting ready to give Soy Isoflavones another try. I did 120mgs on CD3-7 and ovulated but didn't get pregnant. I am just starting another cycle and I think I might take it on CD5-9 with the same dose this time. I just ordered some more OPKs and HPTs and Preseed. Praying the:witch:stays away and I get that:bfp:

sending lots of :dust:


----------



## lolley

Born2BeAMommy said:


> question for you ladies =)
> 
> I am about to start clomid at the end of this month. can i take soy isoflavones with clomid??
> never heard of taking soy until i came to BnB...any help would be appreciated.
> Ps. I also take Maca

im sorry i dont know the answer to this, but i would say probably no as its natures version of clomid. I would think it may do more harm than good maybe over work your overies or something?


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

actually just read that if you take soy days 1-5 and then clomid 5-9 it can really help to get you that BFP. thanks though =)


----------



## lolley

oooo fab where did you read that?
can you post the link so i an have a nosy :)

sorry i gave you wrong info i hate doing that :flower:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

here's the link

https://youcangetpregnant.blogspot.com/2006/10/taking-soy-clomid-together.html

not sure how reliable it is...but i've read it elsewhere to....conflicting reports though...like some people say you can take them together, others say no....just like maca and clomid....i know women who've taken them together and got BFPs so it's a matter of personal experience i think!


----------



## fallenangel78

Can anyone help? I'm cd24 and haven't ovulated yet. Would I be ok to take soy from today onwards for 5 days to try and kick start it? Can't find any info to say yes or no so thought I'd ask the experts :)


----------



## lolley

im sorry hun i dont know, but didnt want to r&r.

what are your past cycles been like, we all get a messed up one from time to time just wondering if there is a reason before you try it, i dont usually Ov before cd 30 anyway and i know its nothing to worry about just boring waiting.


----------



## fallenangel78

They've been all over the place since coming off the pill, 54, 41, 29, 45 and I don't think I ovulated last cycle (-opks, temps, pretty much none existent af) so just a bit fed up.

Started back on agnud castus this month along with vitb complex and starflower oil but not sure what's going on :(


----------



## vanillastar

fallenangel78 said:


> They've been all over the place since coming off the pill, 54, 41, 29, 45 and I don't think I ovulated last cycle (-opks, temps, pretty much none existent af) so just a bit fed up.
> 
> Started back on agnud castus this month along with vitb complex and starflower oil but not sure what's going on :(

Sorry hun :hugs: Maybe try the soy after your next AF? Cant hurt to try. i have long cycles too, 45 days with ovulation on CD30. Its really hard waiting that long to O. :( FX that you O soon tho.


----------



## lolley

i agree i would wait till af and give it a go as im not sure what it would do now. i know the docs have something to bring on af though, it might be worth making an appoinment. then do soy after that.


----------



## fallenangel78

Thanks ladies, I'll try and be patient :)


----------



## vanillastar

Well CD18 for me today, no signs of ovulation so far.

How is everyone else getting along with the soy?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm on CD12. I should O around CD14 so just trying to dtd and hope for the best


----------



## lolley

vanillastar said:


> Well CD18 for me today, no signs of ovulation so far.
> 
> How is everyone else getting along with the soy?

im the same hun :(

my opk's were really dark then went light again thats exactly what happened last time so im looking at another long one but prob not as long as it would be withought the soy! prob another week to 10 days for me if its the same :(


----------



## vanillastar

lolley said:


> im the same hun :(
> 
> my opk's were really dark then went light again thats exactly what happened last time so im looking at another long one but prob not as long as it would be withought the soy! prob another week to 10 days for me if its the same :(

My opk was darker then normal but definetly not +. Maybe tomarrow I will get + but not getting my hopes up because the same thing you are describing happened to me last cycle and I didnt O.

FX for you hun. :hugs: Its so hard to wait.


----------



## LifeIsPeachy

Hi ladies. I'm new here and have been trying to catch up on this thread a little. I'm on CD7 and also taking Soy. I did CD2-6, (160mgs CD 2-4, and 200 CD 5&6). Is it normal to feel some cramps only a day after taking the last pill? My last cycle was Clomid that gave me horrible cramps during AF so I figured I'd try a different route.


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i took soy last month to try regulate af and it worked it gave me a proper af since 8 months or so.. 
anyway this cycle i decided to take it again because it was so obvious it worked but we were going on holiday and i took it on cd 3-5 and i was suppose to take it till cd 7 but i forgot them before we left.. so im just wondering do you think it will still work??


----------



## lolley

LifeIsPeachy said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new here and have been trying to catch up on this thread a little. I'm on CD7 and also taking Soy. I did CD2-6, (160mgs CD 2-4, and 200 CD 5&6). Is it normal to feel some cramps only a day after taking the last pill? My last cycle was Clomid that gave me horrible cramps during AF so I figured I'd try a different route.

im not sure i sometime get headaches with them, but not had cramps but i dont ovulate till late with them still.
sorry i cant help.


----------



## lolley

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies i took soy last month to try regulate af and it worked it gave me a proper af since 8 months or so..
> anyway this cycle i decided to take it again because it was so obvious it worked but we were going on holiday and i took it on cd 3-5 and i was suppose to take it till cd 7 but i forgot them before we left.. so im just wondering do you think it will still work??

it will prob help hun, but might just be a slightly longer cycle than last month.


----------



## lolley

vanillastar said:


> lolley said:
> 
> 
> im the same hun :(
> 
> my opk's were really dark then went light again thats exactly what happened last time so im looking at another long one but prob not as long as it would be withought the soy! prob another week to 10 days for me if its the same :(
> 
> My opk was darker then normal but definetly not +. Maybe tomarrow I will get + but not getting my hopes up because the same thing you are describing happened to me last cycle and I didnt O.
> 
> FX for you hun. :hugs: Its so hard to wait.Click to expand...

Hows it going? your chart has a big dip! mines has dipped too not as much as yours thoough. wonder if it means anything?
My opks are getting colour back in them so im hoping a couple more days fx :)


----------



## LifeIsPeachy

I had a couple pretty bad migraines while I was taking them but the little bit of cramping went away. Today is CD9 so tomorrow I'll start using OPKs. I missed yesterday for temping since DS was up every couple hours. Is that going to affect my chart a lot or is 1 day no big deal?


----------



## CheriRose

Hey ladys.. I'm thinking about adding this into the mix of things for next months cycle.. I'm cd 15 today.. Im going to try it if i dont gt my bfp this month..My cycle days are normally 29/30/31 days long.. What days would be best for me to take it or does it matter what 5 days?


----------



## lolley

LifeIsPeachy said:


> I had a couple pretty bad migraines while I was taking them but the little bit of cramping went away. Today is CD9 so tomorrow I'll start using OPKs. I missed yesterday for temping since DS was up every couple hours. Is that going to affect my chart a lot or is 1 day no big deal?

1 day wont hurt you just get a dotted line in between the 2 days if you use a site like ff to chart :)


----------



## lolley

CheriRose said:


> Hey ladys.. I'm thinking about adding this into the mix of things for next months cycle.. I'm cd 15 today.. Im going to try it if i dont gt my bfp this month..My cycle days are normally 29/30/31 days long.. What days would be best for me to take it or does it matter what 5 days?

Hi,

most people go with the middle one to start with and do cd 3-7 thats what i would say for your 1st time and see how it goes.


----------



## RedRose19

i think the soy worked for me :dance: ive not tested yet.. but i just feel preg.. ive been fighting off a sicky feeling all morning.. a pulling feeling below my belly button, and being restless at night..i hope this means the soy worked ..maybe its just in my head tho..


----------



## lolley

ooo how exciting, do you chart? just wondering what your temps are like if you do!

sending lots and lots of :dust: hope you get you bfp :)


----------



## RedRose19

i used to chart but not anymore.. im trying to ntnp lol.. ive not really been counting days till now lol i took soy cd 3-5 and i think it was the right amount because when i took it 3-7 it made af a week early


----------



## fluterby429

babyhopes I hope it worked for you! I took it this cycle 3-7 but I missed cd6. I was out of town that night and forgot it. I hope it didn't mess up too bad because of one missed dose. I'm about 2DPO right now. My ticker is off


----------



## lolley

Vanilla-

I got a +opk today cd 23 :happydance:


----------



## vanillastar

lolley said:


> Vanilla-
> 
> I got a +opk today cd 23 :happydance:

Yay for + opk!! :thumbup: :dust:


AFM today is CD1 :growlmad: I didnt even O. Although I think it might be my first AF since m/c because what my dr said might be AF before was just 5 days of very lightly spotting dark brown. This is more like a real flow, but is a light flow that keeps stopping and starting.


----------



## lolley

oh hun im sorry,
its horrible when your waiting for one thing and then ralise its something else. Are you doing soy again?


----------



## LA2010

Hey ladies,

I don't ovulate & only have very light bleeding as a result so thought i'd give this a go. Am on day 3 today so went to Tesco's and got some :happydance:and will do days 3-7.

Have started on 80mg but is that enough & should I increase it tomorrow - if so to what ???

What is the most effective dose.

Thanks


----------



## lintu

hiya ladies,

Very interested in giving this ago, nut i'm a little confused as to when I take it and for how long. Help Please?

Thanx Jill


----------



## lolley

Hi,

LA2010- They say double the dose of clomid, but taking too much can lengthen your cycle last time i did 100mg and did get my bfp, you prob read earlier ended in mc so giving it another go :) this time i did 125mg. I has shortened my cycle by about 10 days atm if i have to use it again i might go for 150 mg.
If i was you i would now slowly increase each day as i have recentley read this works well, maybee do 100 tomorrow, 125 the next and then i would stick at 150 for the last few days as its your 1st cycle on them. See how you go :thumbup:

Lintu - you take it like clomid, so 5 days at the begining of your cycle usually cd 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9. Most people start off on days 3-7 :)


----------



## vanillastar

lolley said:


> oh hun im sorry,
> its horrible when your waiting for one thing and then ralise its something else. Are you doing soy again?

No I think I will just do one cycle where I dont take anything and then if I dont get BFP this cycle I might try it again the next.


----------



## kimmie0620

I am trying soy isoflavones for the first time this month i am on cd5..
on cd1 i took 160 mg of soy, cd2 i took 200mg of soy, cd3 200mg soy, cd4 200mg soy, and tonight is my last dose of 200mg..
so far i have seen a lot more actual blood instead of the brown stuff, funny headaches but nothing tylenol wont take care of, and twinges in my lower left and right sides. Is that normal??? 
My husband and I have been ttc for a year now..hope this works..i want my BFP :cry:


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck Kimmie. 

Any BFP's this month from SI yet????


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Kimmie, the twinges you are feeling are normal. It's your body gearing up to ovulate. You will feel more twinges than normal during ovulation while taking SI because it is essentially causing hyperovulation. And the headaches are also normal. I get them on and off during the days i take the SI and i take them at night before bed. I usually wake up with a headache those mornings. Nothing to severe though. I got my BFP my first cycle using SI. Unfortunately it was a chemical pregnancy and didn't stick. I'm on my 2nd cycle of SI right now so we'll see how it goes! Good luck!


----------



## lintu

yeah I have bought mine today, going to see what happens this month.

Fingers x'd


----------



## pinkylisa28

Just to let you all know i took soy for the 1st month this cycle and got my BFP today.wish i had took it earlier as ive been TTC for 13months.hopw you all get your BFP's soon:hugs:


----------



## lolley

Thats fab news, congratulations :flower:


----------



## lintu

pinkylisa28 said:


> Just to let you all know i took soy for the 1st month this cycle and got my BFP today.wish i had took it earlier as ive been TTC for 13months.hopw you all get your BFP's soon:hugs:

Thats fab Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

wow that gives me and so many others great hope am trying them next cycle CONGRATULATIONS :dance: xxx


----------



## strawberry19

right soy girlies advice please! im already too late in cycle to take soy but if i dont get bfp this cycle was going to look into it but i dont know if its the right thing for me i have 26 day cycles was 28 before miscarriage back in june and i know i ov.. so i dunno if it would be any use to me or try it anyway?


----------



## lolley

Hi strawberry,
you can try them but i wouldnt do to much of a high dosage at 1st, just so it makes the eggies better, your cycle length is good so you dont want to risk it messing that up :flower:


----------



## lintu

you could try them, I OV but I am going to try them.

They are meant to basically send you in to hyperovulation


----------



## strawberry19

okay maybe il try a low dosage then what do you recommened as a low dosage and what days should i take them? more than likely wont as i dont like taking things.. would rather sufer with pains then take painkillers lol!! but curiousity gets the better of you some times never thought ttc would be so hard with a normalish cycle


----------



## inkdchick

i agree with lintu, thats what i found out when i googled it x


----------



## lolley

strawberry19 said:


> okay maybe il try a low dosage then what do you recommened as a low dosage and what days should i take them? more than likely wont as i dont like taking things.. would rather sufer with pains then take painkillers lol!! but curiousity gets the better of you some times never thought ttc would be so hard with a normalish cycle

I ov too but have long cycles.

i wouldnt do anymore than 100mg, you could start at 80mg and see how you go.
there taken the same as clomid for 5 days so either cd 2-6, 3-7, or 5-9. usually people go with 3-7 to start with.


----------



## lintu

strawberry19 said:


> okay maybe il try a low dosage then what do you recommened as a low dosage and what days should i take them? more than likely wont as i dont like taking things.. would rather sufer with pains then take painkillers lol!! but curiousity gets the better of you some times never thought ttc would be so hard with a normalish cycle

I'm the same, i'm a little nervous about taking them as i'm fairly regular dont want to totally mess things up but at the same time dont wanne go through this for mths and mths when this could help, it's a bit of a gamble.

I bought 40mg one's from tesco, was thinking of taking two at night CD3-7 and see what happens, I have quite painful OV at the best of times so didnt wana make things worse with these :shrug:

But I am going to give them a bash, if i dont i will always wonder. I also think if a Dr had given me them then I wouldnt even be thinking twice about it


----------



## strawberry19

thats true gues it cant do no harm on a low dose


----------



## fluterby429

I'm out. AF showed up 2 days early for me. Not able to TTC again for over a year. DH leaves next Sunday for Iraq


----------



## lolley

fluterby429 said:


> I'm out. AF showed up 2 days early for me. Not able to TTC again for over a year. DH leaves next Sunday for Iraq

:hugs: im sorry she got you hun, hope the year flies by for you


----------



## lintu

I bailed on taking them, I'm so crap, just don't want to mess things up.

I'm doing loads of new stuff this months so if that doesn't work then deffo going to use em next mth.

Fluterby429, so sorry she got you evil boot that she is. :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

well i have bought some and am now looking forward to this cycle to end so that i can start with the soy isoflavones and give them a try and see if it works for us too


----------



## xshell79

Hi ladies I'm on my second month of soy doing 160mg cd3-7 and I'm cd 10 today just had a massive temp spike surely I couldn't of ovd this early or cud I ?


----------



## pinkylisa28

i could well be joining you ladies again just had a mc at 5weeks :cry:

would love to know how many people have taken soy got there bfp that cycle and have gone full term or have got past the 12 wk mark, for some reason i can help blame the soy im just hoping it was a coincidence.

if i start taking it again should i wait for my next period? just started full flow bleeding today.


----------



## lintu

pinkylisa28 said:


> i could well be joining you ladies again just had a mc at 5weeks :cry:
> 
> would love to know how many people have taken soy got there bfp that cycle and have gone full term or have got past the 12 wk mark, for some reason i can help blame the soy im just hoping it was a coincidence.
> 
> if i start taking it again should i wait for my next period? just started full flow bleeding today.

Sorry for you loss huni, I would wait and give your body this cycle to settle back into it xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lolley

xshell79 said:


> Hi ladies I'm on my second month of soy doing 160mg cd3-7 and I'm cd 10 today just had a massive temp spike surely I couldn't of ovd this early or cud I ?

how many mg did you take and what days in your cycle?


----------



## lolley

pinkylisa28 said:


> i could well be joining you ladies again just had a mc at 5weeks :cry:
> 
> would love to know how many people have taken soy got there bfp that cycle and have gone full term or have got past the 12 wk mark, for some reason i can help blame the soy im just hoping it was a coincidence.
> 
> if i start taking it again should i wait for my next period? just started full flow bleeding today.

sorry hun :hugs:

I know betheny who started this thread originally is in 3rd tri and has had a good pregnancy after her bfp with soy, maybe put out a post in the pregnancy forums if you would like to hear from others.

when i had my mc in june i waited 1 normal cycle and then took the soy again on the next one which is what im on now, but if you want to go straight back on it today would be cd1 if its the 1st day of full flow.


----------



## xshell79

I took 160mg a day on cd 3 to 7


----------



## lolley

hmmm im not sure to be honest its a good spike, but i would hope its too early! 
Unfortunately the only answer is see what tomorrow brings, sorry i cant help.


----------



## xshell79

Thanks for having a look Hun, u chart looks gd fx for u xx


----------



## lolley

Thank you, im not getting my hopes up yet we all now that it can dip from no where. Like you say keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Wagamamma

Hey everyone :) This is only my 4th cycle off BC but have decided to give the Soy a try.
Im not even sure if i OV but have had cramps around CD16-18 each month so im assuming that it could be that! My cycles have been 28,28,28 & 35

Im only takin 100mg on day 3-7 to see how it goes, have got a bit of cramp on the right hand side today (CD 5) & headache.
Question is, because im not using OPK do you think i might OV early? If so how early?
Thank u xxx


----------



## wish2bmum

Hi ladies, well I'm a little gutted about this soy business! CD34 today, ov CD32 last cycle and as of yet nothing this cycle! So soy may have in fact delayed my ov or mucked up my cycles! just hanging in limbo waiting for ov, unless I'm having an anovulatory cycle!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27beb8

I'm just gona read back through this thread for some advice from others who have tried to see if anyone has experienced the same.


----------



## R&G2007

Hello Ladies, 

I am very interested in trying soy before I go back to be given clomid, where can I get the soy tablets from?what dosage do I need? and when do I take them?

Many thanks

Gem


----------



## CheriRose

I need help.. Were did u guys get yours.? I been looking and can't find it.. Does it have a different name.?!


----------



## lintu

CheriRose said:


> I need help.. Were did u guys get yours.? I been looking and can't find it.. Does it have a different name.?!




R&G2007 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am very interested in trying soy before I go back to be given clomid, where can I get the soy tablets from?what dosage do I need? and when do I take them?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Gem

I bought mine from Tesco, but you can get them from Sainsbury's, Asda or Boots, sorry didn't notice if your both from the UK. You can get them from Health Food shops, they are with the vitamins under the menopause stuff. You take them the same as clomid, 5 days in each cycle, CD1-5 CD3-7 or CD5-9 most people take them before bed to ease the side effects as for dosage the only tablets i have found are 40mg, some people start off low and build up some people jump in with both feet and start at around 150mg it's about deciding whats right for you.

Good Luck to you both xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kimmie0620

fluterby429 said:


> Good Luck Kimmie.
> 
> Any BFP's this month from SI yet????

I am on cd 19 today, i have been taking the answer ovulation tests and just gave up and gave it to God well the day we bd i took a test that night just for fun one of my dollar tree opks and it was positive, it made me ovulate two days later but worked out for the better... normally i'm a 28-30 day cycle and O on the 14th...so idk now just PRAYING


----------



## Wagamamma

Just wondered if anyone experienced any feelings/differences in the days following taking soy? Im on CD9 and took soy day 3-7, today have some slight feeling in both overies, wouldnt say cramps but just a sort of an aware feeling. 
I hope im not OV already :( as wont see other half untill weds which is CD14, also not using OPK. Anyone experienced any after effects which may be completely normal????
xx


----------



## LA2010

Hi,

It was my first month taking soy in the hope I may ovulate. I took 80mg days 3 & 4 and 120mg days 5, 6 &7. I am on day 18 and nothing, not rise in bbt, no EWCM (in fact I am still spotting a bit) no pain, nothing.

Am now worried that it's not going to happen.

Am I too late, or is this kind of what to expect if you weren't ovulating previously?

cheers.


----------



## inkdchick

i cant wait til this cycle is over so that i can go on this too hoping that it helps us


----------



## kimmie0620

Wagamamma said:


> Just wondered if anyone experienced any feelings/differences in the days following taking soy? Im on CD9 and took soy day 3-7, today have some slight feeling in both overies, wouldnt say cramps but just a sort of an aware feeling.
> I hope im not OV already :( as wont see other half untill weds which is CD14, also not using OPK. Anyone experienced any after effects which may be completely normal????
> xx

yeah it happened to me too, and my mood kinda changed too like i was more calm (weird i know) my ovaries felt like that too up until i O..and that was a few days ago. I think it is normal every one I told how I felt said it was normal.


----------



## Wagamamma

Hey Kimmie, what cycle day did u OV? Im really worried now coz the feelings been gettin stronger throughout the day :( I really really hope im not OV now coz boyfriend is away till weds and im fearing i will miss the boat this time :cry:
xx


----------



## kimmie0620

Wagamamma said:


> Hey Kimmie, what cycle day did u OV? Im really worried now coz the feelings been gettin stronger throughout the day :( I really really hope im not OV now coz boyfriend is away till weds and im fearing i will miss the boat this time :cry:
> xx

I had my positive opk on cd-16 and i am pretty sure I O on cd-17...It felt that way for me too i had twinges up until that day and i still feel them..it was like that through out the whole day for me sometimes....


----------



## kimmie0620

RhiannonBaby said:


> Kimmie, the twinges you are feeling are normal. It's your body gearing up to ovulate. You will feel more twinges than normal during ovulation while taking SI because it is essentially causing hyperovulation. And the headaches are also normal. I get them on and off during the days i take the SI and i take them at night before bed. I usually wake up with a headache those mornings. Nothing to severe though. I got my BFP my first cycle using SI. Unfortunately it was a chemical pregnancy and didn't stick. I'm on my 2nd cycle of SI right now so we'll see how it goes! Good luck!

I have a ? are u still supposed to feel the twinges in you ovaries after you ovulate??? I gave up taking my opks, but still where i've researched cm and stuff i know what is going on with my body...my husband and I bd and that night i was curious and took an opk and it was positive, but i still feel the twinges??? did that happen to you too???


----------



## sienna

can I join you I've decided to try soya this month I've gone for the gradually increasing dose over the 5 days. Fingers crossed it works :)


----------



## Wagamamma

kimmie0620 said:


> Wagamamma said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kimmie, what cycle day did u OV? Im really worried now coz the feelings been gettin stronger throughout the day :( I really really hope im not OV now coz boyfriend is away till weds and im fearing i will miss the boat this time :cry:
> xx
> 
> I had my positive opk on cd-16 and i am pretty sure I O on cd-17...It felt that way for me too i had twinges up until that day and i still feel them..it was like that through out the whole day for me sometimes....Click to expand...

Well that is a little hopefull, but my cervix feels very open also 2nite, 1st time its seemed that open..... Oh i hope it holds out til weds :cry:


----------



## kimmie0620

Wagamamma said:


> kimmie0620 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagamamma said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kimmie, what cycle day did u OV? Im really worried now coz the feelings been gettin stronger throughout the day :( I really really hope im not OV now coz boyfriend is away till weds and im fearing i will miss the boat this time :cry:
> xx
> 
> I had my positive opk on cd-16 and i am pretty sure I O on cd-17...It felt that way for me too i had twinges up until that day and i still feel them..it was like that through out the whole day for me sometimes....Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is a little hopefull, but my cervix feels very open also 2nite, 1st time its seemed that open..... Oh i hope it holds out til weds :cry:Click to expand...

i hope all goes well for you :hugs: is there anyway you could buy you some opk's just to make sure and be on the safe side


----------



## kimmie0620

sienna said:


> can I join you I've decided to try soya this month I've gone for the gradually increasing dose over the 5 days. Fingers crossed it works :)

what cd r u on && how many mg????


----------



## sienna

kimmie0620 said:


> sienna said:
> 
> 
> can I join you I've decided to try soya this month I've gone for the gradually increasing dose over the 5 days. Fingers crossed it works :)
> 
> what cd r u on && how many mg????Click to expand...

I'm on cd10 I took soya cd 5 - 9 50mg, 100mg, 125mg, 150mg & 200mg


----------



## kimmie0620

sienna said:


> kimmie0620 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sienna said:
> 
> 
> can I join you I've decided to try soya this month I've gone for the gradually increasing dose over the 5 days. Fingers crossed it works :)
> 
> what cd r u on && how many mg????Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on cd10 I took soya cd 5 - 9 50mg, 100mg, 125mg, 150mg & 200mgClick to expand...

did taking them make you get any headaches or anything????


----------



## RhiannonBaby

kimmie0620 said:


> RhiannonBaby said:
> 
> 
> Kimmie, the twinges you are feeling are normal. It's your body gearing up to ovulate. You will feel more twinges than normal during ovulation while taking SI because it is essentially causing hyperovulation. And the headaches are also normal. I get them on and off during the days i take the SI and i take them at night before bed. I usually wake up with a headache those mornings. Nothing to severe though. I got my BFP my first cycle using SI. Unfortunately it was a chemical pregnancy and didn't stick. I'm on my 2nd cycle of SI right now so we'll see how it goes! Good luck!
> 
> I have a ? are u still supposed to feel the twinges in you ovaries after you ovulate??? I gave up taking my opks, but still where i've researched cm and stuff i know what is going on with my body...my husband and I bd and that night i was curious and took an opk and it was positive, but i still feel the twinges??? did that happen to you too???Click to expand...

I usually get twinges before and during ovulation but not usually after ovulation is complete.


----------



## kimmie0620

RhiannonBaby said:


> kimmie0620 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhiannonBaby said:
> 
> 
> Kimmie, the twinges you are feeling are normal. It's your body gearing up to ovulate. You will feel more twinges than normal during ovulation while taking SI because it is essentially causing hyperovulation. And the headaches are also normal. I get them on and off during the days i take the SI and i take them at night before bed. I usually wake up with a headache those mornings. Nothing to severe though. I got my BFP my first cycle using SI. Unfortunately it was a chemical pregnancy and didn't stick. I'm on my 2nd cycle of SI right now so we'll see how it goes! Good luck!
> 
> I have a ? are u still supposed to feel the twinges in you ovaries after you ovulate??? I gave up taking my opks, but still where i've researched cm and stuff i know what is going on with my body...my husband and I bd and that night i was curious and took an opk and it was positive, but i still feel the twinges??? did that happen to you too???Click to expand...
> 
> I usually get twinges before and during ovulation but not usually after ovulation is complete.Click to expand...

thanks, it stopped I guess i was worried and thinking too much about it, and also I was hungry at the time lol so i ate and it went away


----------



## sienna

kimmie0620 said:


> sienna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmie0620 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sienna said:
> 
> 
> can I join you I've decided to try soya this month I've gone for the gradually increasing dose over the 5 days. Fingers crossed it works :)
> 
> what cd r u on && how many mg????Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on cd10 I took soya cd 5 - 9 50mg, 100mg, 125mg, 150mg & 200mgClick to expand...
> 
> did taking them make you get any headaches or anything????Click to expand...

no but I did take them about an hour before bed, most of the research I read recommended taking them then to avoid side effects. Did you get many?


----------



## kimmie0620

sienna said:


> kimmie0620 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sienna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmie0620 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sienna said:
> 
> 
> can I join you I've decided to try soya this month I've gone for the gradually increasing dose over the 5 days. Fingers crossed it works :)
> 
> what cd r u on && how many mg????Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on cd10 I took soya cd 5 - 9 50mg, 100mg, 125mg, 150mg & 200mgClick to expand...
> 
> did taking them make you get any headaches or anything????Click to expand...
> 
> no but I did take them about an hour before bed, most of the research I read recommended taking them then to avoid side effects. Did you get many?Click to expand...

yeah but im headache prone anyway...i took mine right before bed too....


----------



## kimmie0620

cycle day 21 only 9 more days til AF's due 
the day of truth to see if soy isoflavones really worked!!!!
this 2ww is killing me


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Alright, i got a BFP today! I'm trying to stay calm and not get my hopes up too much cause i got a BFP last month and it wound up being a chemical pregnancy. But i can say this, i had been TTC for 11 months and was unsuccessful until i began using soy. I've used soy for two months now and became pregnant both cycles. Hopefully this one sticks! Everyone cross your fingers for me!


----------



## kimmie0620

RhiannonBaby said:


> Alright, i got a BFP today! I'm trying to stay calm and not get my hopes up too much cause i got a BFP last month and it wound up being a chemical pregnancy. But i can say this, i had been TTC for 11 months and was unsuccessful until i began using soy. I've used soy for two months now and became pregnant both cycles. Hopefully this one sticks! Everyone cross your fingers for me!

I'll be praying for you.....Congrats 
hope its works for me...
how many dpo are you????


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hiya

Has anyone used soy to fix a luteal phase defect? Been tracking my cycle for 3 months and I ov around day 20-21 and have a 6 day luteal phase. I am feeling pretty hopeless. Do you think soy could help?


----------



## MrsEvans

RhiannonBaby said:


> Alright, i got a BFP today! I'm trying to stay calm and not get my hopes up too much cause i got a BFP last month and it wound up being a chemical pregnancy. But i can say this, i had been TTC for 11 months and was unsuccessful until i began using soy. I've used soy for two months now and became pregnant both cycles. Hopefully this one sticks! Everyone cross your fingers for me!

Congrats

have you in my prayers


----------



## roopachoo

Hi ladies, been following this thread with big eyes and hope you don't mind me joining. Wonderful news RhiannonBaby and FX for you.

I'm taking agnus castus to help regulate my cycle after coming off BC (Implanon). If no luck with this cycle I'd like to try SI for the next cycle. Does anyone know if you can take the two together? (ie AC from CD1 to Ov as well as SI on clomid days)

Has anyone taken the two together? Would love to hear your stories xx
:dust::dust:


----------



## Wishing42

Good afternoon ladies...

I took SI too this month...AF came on Sept 1st....took it on CD3-cd7 (200mgs each day), but I'm also taking EPO (3x a day) , and Vitex (3x a day)....

Today is CD 13 for me.....DH and I BD'd yesterday and will BD every other day until CD19....and then begin the 2ww journey...

Crossing my fingers that SI did its magic!

Congrats to RhiannonBaby and FX!

Baby Dust to all! :)


----------



## sienna

Congrats to RhiannonBaby fingers crossed for a stick bean :)

As for ac & SI they cancel each other out so you should only take one depends what your taking them for to which to try


----------



## roopachoo

Thanks Sienna. I'm new in my research so when you say they cancel each other out is this because:

SI blocks your oestrogen receptors to trick your body into thinking you need more FSH which stimulates your follicles. Then as your follicles mature they release oestrogen. Once oestrogen reaches a certain point, your body will release LH which triggers ovulation. 

and 

AC increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen.

So...

SI is needed for a good strong egg in the follicular phase

and

AC is needed to balance out excess oestrogen in the luteal phase and encourage progesterone needed for successful implantation/lining

so the anti-oestrogen effect of AC 'cancels' the oestrogen produced by the maturing follicles (thanks to SI) which is needed for the release of LH which triggers ovulation?

Is that right?? I'm a newbie so prone to nerding it out for a while...

But if that is the case how does AC work on its own?- doesn't it work just by harmonising the ratio between oestrogen and progesterone? So you could SI on your clomid days and then take AC after your clomid days till ovulation??:shrug::shrug::dohh:

Anyone tried this?? Or is it a complete NO NO in the world of TTC? :dohh:


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Thanks for the prayers kimmie and mrs.evans! Kimmie, i think i ovulated around CD17. I'm now on CD34, so i have definitely missed my regular period by now. I have taken 3 HPT's in the past two days and have gotten faint but definitely there positives. I am hoping for a dark, solid positive line soon so i can be sure my HCG is increasing. Last month when i had a chemical pregnancy i got faint lines (fainter than i am having now) and then they faded to nothing by the time the pregnancy failed and my period came. Argh. Trying not to stress and obsess but its hard not to!

MRS.F, soy usually helps you ovulate sooner, which can also shorten your cycle. It could possibly give you a longer luteal phase if you ovulate sooner but it may also just make you ovulate sooner and you will still have a short luteal phase. My advice would be to try it and see. It will not hurt anything and if it helps you it will be well worth it! I have read of taking b6 i think to lengthen your luteal phase. Let me read up on it and get back to you. :)


----------



## RhiannonBaby

MRS.F: Ok, i did some research and B6, chasteberry (vitex) and progesterone cream are recommended to help lengthen your luteal phase. Most women that have tried one or all of these has had luck lengthening their LP's by 2 or more days. Good luck!


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Thanks for the prayers roopacho, wishing42 and sienna!


----------



## DolceBella

So, I read most of this thread and soy-iso sounds very interesting.. maybe just what I need. My last 2 cycles were about 60 days. And I'm on CD9 now. Do you think I can start soy now, since my cycles are long? Or do I have to wait 60 days till my next cycle starts?


----------



## mindyb85

4magpies said:


> Ooooh okay. I have suffered from cysts in the past but not PCOS. Just on my left side.
> 
> I get pains on my left some months and on my right others. So could I not be ovulating from both sides but my egg will never get anywhere because of my blockage.
> 
> Thanks for your help girls...
> 
> Appreciate the replys... Last thing I want to do it make things worse thats why I asked.
> 
> xxx

I thought my left tube was blocked as well before I had my lap in July but my doctor told me that as long as one of the ovaries is ovulating, sometimes the fallopian tube from the other side will actually reach over and grab the egg. Weird huh?


----------



## DolceBella

Wow.. I didn't know that was possible!


----------



## mindyb85

Ok so I've just about read through this entire thread and it's gotten me, for the first time ever, both excited in a good way and relaxed about possibly getting pg and it really truly working out.
I'm currently on cd 3 (full force af from i'm pretty sure an extremely early chemical)
i read this and got so excited, I ran out to wal-mart and picked up some iso flavs tonight and took my first dose (i didn't want to miss the 3-7 window lol)
I'm just going to do 100mg for 5 days and see how that works. I'm still waiting for that sticky bean but I just have a good feeling about this month. I had a lap in july to remove a cyst from my left tube and some endo and i think the surgery caused my cycle to run 60 days. My cycles usually run longer anyways and I'm hoping to shorten them up a bit. I think my luteal phase is ok but not sure. I've also been tested a few times for pcos, some dr's said I had it, other's didn't ? So who knows. All I know is that the endo is gone, my thyroid is completely regulated, I'm also taking a prenatal vitamin which has the B vitamin complex in it and I got Vitamin C/Zinc Gummi's for the dh so he'll actually take them lol (I heard vit C and Zinc is good for sperm production and motility)
Here's hoping and keeping my finger's crossed!
PMA LADIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DolceBella

Sounds like a great set-up for a BFP Mindy! Good luck!!


----------



## roopachoo

Wow that is amazing MindyB85, I guess the fallopian tubes 'absorb' the eggs rather than a straight 'tunnel' action, your body can still come up with ways to help you 4Magpie xx:hugs:


----------



## roopachoo

Good luck MindyB85 x :dust:


----------



## holls147

Do you think this soy stuff is good for those to try if they ov regularly- or will it mess up their cycle?


----------



## holls147

RhiannonBaby said:


> Alright, i got a BFP today! I'm trying to stay calm and not get my hopes up too much cause i got a BFP last month and it wound up being a chemical pregnancy. But i can say this, i had been TTC for 11 months and was unsuccessful until i began using soy. I've used soy for two months now and became pregnant both cycles. Hopefully this one sticks! Everyone cross your fingers for me!



What brand were you using? thnx


----------



## mindyb85

thanks so much ladies
I think I have the highest PMA that I ever had in regards to ttc :)
I told my dh that I was so happy and relieved today while I made him lunch and did the dishes and he just smiled. I think this PMA is doing our relationship a world of good as well and he took the vitamins and joked that they seemed pretty "specific" and that I probably got them for his sperm health LOL
Boy did he hit the nail on the head. I'm also going to do some light to moderate exercise taking the dogs for a walk around the neighborhood every day. I think this will help get the blood flowing.
I'm not going to do opk's this month, just check for mucus and hopefully bd a few times around then and will confirm o with a temp spike.
I think we will be more likely to bd more if I stay positive. It's a lot more attractive than crying and bitching nonstop lol
FINGERS CROSSED!!!!


----------



## inkdchick

ooh good luck hun and go girl allt he right vibes xx


----------



## inkdchick

RhiannonBaby , Congratulations hun and really hope this one sticks for a h & h 9 months xx


----------



## LellsBells

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping in. I started my SI tablets today and I'm very excited about it. My plan is CD3 50mg, CD4 100mg, CD5&6 150mg and CD7 200mg. Then spend the rest of the month hoping and praying for that BFP :happydance: I'm so determined this month.

Good luck to you all x


----------



## Wishing42

mindyb85 said:


> I thought my left tube was blocked as well before I had my lap in July but my doctor told me that as long as one of the ovaries is ovulating, sometimes the fallopian tube from the other side will actually reach over and grab the egg. Weird huh?


My first RE said that the fallopian tube can reach over and sometimes grab at the ovary that is producing......

HOWEVER....

My most recent and different RE said that that IS NOT possible. In all the years of him being in practice, he has NEVER heard of such a thing....

So honestly? I don't know if that is true or not....because he said that our tubes are no bigger than like 1mm (2mm at most)....which is super tiny and the tubes aren't made to function like that...and that he's never seen any clinical proof of such a thing happening....

Because when I was first told that....it really gave me hope (seeing as I have only one tube)....but after recently being told that that's not so....I was sooo sad. :(


----------



## kimmie0620

gotta ?
thursday i HAVE to go to the doc and get a pap smear since i aint had one in a year and my doc said it was time for one.... when i go I'll be 8 dpo... there gonna do all the blood tests and everything that comes with a complete physical....
if soy did work for me would they be able to tell with a blood test without me specifically asking for a blood pregnancy test????
and will the pap smear hurt my baby if I am....


----------



## mindyb85

well, i would just ask before you get the pap and make sure it wont hurt anything
also i'm on cd 5 and not any side effects yet. I've been having some bad cramps but I'm also on AF
However it's getting lighter like it might end tomorrow. This would be a FIRST for me :)
A 5-6 days period versus 7-10 YES!!!! hopefully this also means O will be sooner too!!!


----------



## inkdchick

Kimmie tell them when you go that you are actively trying and that you are 9dpo when you are there and tell them you are worried they will understand hun xx


----------



## kimmie0620

mindyb85 said:


> well, i would just ask before you get the pap and make sure it wont hurt anything
> also i'm on cd 5 and not any side effects yet. I've been having some bad cramps but I'm also on AF
> However it's getting lighter like it might end tomorrow. This would be a FIRST for me :)
> A 5-6 days period versus 7-10 YES!!!! hopefully this also means O will be sooner too!!!

hope it works for you keep us posted


----------



## kimmie0620

inkdchick said:


> Kimmie tell them when you go that you are actively trying and that you are 9dpo when you are there and tell them you are worried they will understand hun xx

that makes me feel a lot better


----------



## mindyb85

just bumping this up cause it seems like soy is the new clomid and there has been a lot of success : )
Interesting thread!


----------



## kimmie0620

well i went for my pap test &&&&
i chickened out
the doc did say my cervix was soft && when she stuck that thing up there it was so sensitive that it bleed (not bad)
i didn't ask for a blood test cause i couldn't hear another :bfn:
my resulats will be back within 48 hours
Do u think that even tho they specifically didnt do a BPT 
if i was could they figure it out 
they did take blood but not for that purpose


----------



## mindyb85

i think they can use the blood for up to five days


----------



## kimmie0620

couldn't resist and took an e.p.t digital today at 9dpo && sure enough :bfn:

after my pap yesterday i started spotting brown (not a lot) but lasted all day && app. was at 10:45 a.m.

i feel something kinda like cramps under my belly button but i guess it could be where i had my pap yesterday....
also it seems different this time i feel in other words "pregnant" but got a :bfn:

i know im only 9dpo 
i felt so for sure though :cry:

&& i have never had spotting after a pap before..... :cry:
ooo idk


----------



## kimmie0620

how is everyone else doing ????
Any :bfp:


----------



## mindyb85

well I just finished last night (i decided to do 150 mg on the last day)
Will check back in with more updates : )


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies just thought id pop by and tell u i got my :bfp: today im 12dpo thanks to soy, bvits and metformin ....fx its a sticky one this time! xxxx


----------



## mindyb85

YAY!!!!


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Xshell79, congrats on your BFP!


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Ladies, i thought i'd check in since its been about a week since i announced my BFP! After a few days of taking 2 or 3 tests a day, my pregnancy line finally became as dark as the control line. I'm obsessive about this because faint lines=lower hcg levels which can=failing pregnancy. Yesterday was 7 days past my missed period so i took a digital and got a "pregnant." I'm 5 weeks 3 days today and on pins and needles. My doc ordered a beta hcg test so we can see where my levels are at and if they are where they should be for how far along i am. I'm going to go to the lab and have the blood drawn tomorrow. So hopefully in a day or two i will know if my pregnancy is looking viable or not. I will come and report back either way. I think it sucks that getting a BFP is only the beginning. We work so hard to get pregnant then we have to worry and wonder if it will stick. Ugh!

Good luck to all the ladies out there trying soy for the first time!


----------



## MrsPOP

Are there many ladies taking soy and vit b together? Just wondered if it was worth it for me. I ovulate late (CD18-19) on a 28 day cycle with a short LP. I was going to consider taking Vit B to lengthen my LP but wondered if soy is a good idea?


----------



## ami1985

i think if i dont get a bfp this month im going to try the soy :) do you just take one dose? and when


----------



## Stash777

Ami I have the same question. I seem to have skipped my period this time around, so I'm trying to figure out what to do right now. Should I start on soy now or wait until AF finally decides to show? I'm over two weeks late, but I am only getting BFNs so not preg.


----------



## xshell79

I took soy and got my bfp to help strengthen ov and I took bvits too xxx


----------



## Damita

Congrats! This is my first month trying so I am excited :)


----------



## kimmie0620

congrats on the :bfp:
still no sign of the :witch: for me but still got 2 more days


----------



## pinkylisa28

RhiannonBaby did you wait for a full af after your mc to start taking it soy again or did you cant your mc as af. i mc on the 4 sept after my first cycle of soy im currently on cd16 counting cd1 as full flow of mc, have no sign of ovulation yet.hoping that if i dont ov that af isnt going to be weeks away.but would just like to know if you waited or if you took it straight away?im thinking i should have took it when i mc.


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Pinkylisa, I actually did not begin taking soy until my 11th cycle of trying. I used it my 11th and 12th cycles and got preg both times but the first time ended up being a chemical preg. As far as your miscarriage, the bleeding you are experiencing right now is not your AF. You may bleed for up to 2 weeks following a m/c. Once it stops, your AF may return after only a few weeks. I think mine came after about 3. Some women it takes a few months to return. Since your m/c bleeding is not AF, do not take the soy right now. Wait until your bleeding begins for your next AF and count that as day one of your cycle. In the meantime, keep taking prenatal vitamins to build your body's supply back up so that once you start the soy, if you become preg, your body is full of the nutrients it needs to sustain a baby again. I took my soy CD2-6 and gradually increased the dose over the 5 days. Ex: CD2=50mg, CD3=100, CD4=150, CD5=150, CD6=200. Good luck! :)


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Alright the hcg beta test i was stressing so much over went great! I got a level of 2865 today and i am 5 weeks 4 days! Exactly where i need to be! Now maybe i can relax and breathe some until my first doc appt and ultrasound!


----------



## Stash777

Congratulations Rhiannon!!!


----------



## mindyb85

im on cd 10 and finished soy iso 3-7, I've been feeling weird twinges already in ovary areas???
Maybe they're already getting ready for the big o lol


----------



## Wagamamma

Can anyone give an update as to how they felt the days following taking Soy?
This was my first time day 3-7. On CD9 i had strong cramps for 1 day. Then CD13-15 what i am assuming were OV cramps (fx'd)..... but have also had mild ovary cramps every day since 15, more in the evening time, im now on CD 20.
Would just like to try compare what seems the norm (or not) Thanks :) x


----------



## kimmie0620

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
THE EVIL EVIL :witch: came today 
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Should I try the soy one more go round!!!


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Kimmie! YES, take the soy again! It is a miracle vitamin as far as i'm concerned!


----------



## Wishing42

Congrats XShell79! 

I'm in my TWW right now.....I'm on CD 21....Hoping that I don't get AF at the end of the month...

I did feel weird twinges around CD15.....O'd on the CD17....hoping to have Implantation on CD25 or CD26......and again, just praying that I get a BFP on CD32.....

This TWW is killin' me though! ::sighs::

I also have been reading.....about pets....my Shih-Tzu....she's been VERY "clingy" to me......and in everything I've researched....it says that dogs have a weird sense also......and I'm hoping that that's so....because if her "clingy-ness" means something, maybe she (my dog) can sense I am pregnant? ::crossing my fingers::


----------



## kimmie0620

RhiannonBaby said:


> Kimmie! YES, take the soy again! It is a miracle vitamin as far as i'm concerned!

I'm on cd 2..... when should i start it again and how much

so how r u doing?????


----------



## kake1980

Hi all, I am new to this. I am on CD3 and am going to take my first soy iso tonight. Fingers crossed

xxx


----------



## mindyb85

Hello all, I did my soy iso cd3-6 at 100 mg and then 150mg on day 7. Im on cd 13 and yesterday I had some clear watery like cm??? could o be right around the corner???? that would be AMAZING!!!!
I hope getting rid of the endo in july and the so will help regulate my cycles and possible get that bfp :)


----------



## inkdchick

im so excited i am going to be taking soy isoflavones from tomorrow night so hoping that it works for us good luck to all taking it, has anyone had any bad effects from it so far please, i would love to know before i take it


----------



## inkdchick

forgot to ask, i read something the other day on soy isoflavones and it said something about making the bleeds shorter is that right anyone ?


----------



## sianyld

inkdchick said:


> forgot to ask, i read something the other day on soy isoflavones and it said something about making the bleeds shorter is that right anyone ?

do u mean from the cycle u've started them on now hun?x


----------



## kimmie0620

inkdchick said:


> forgot to ask, i read something the other day on soy isoflavones and it said something about making the bleeds shorter is that right anyone ?


when i took it last cycle i still bled the same and still started AF just like I normally would have without it......
also i read about headaches when you take them soo I just took a tylenol with em just in case lol......


----------



## kimmie0620

Fist of all I just wanted to say GOOD LUCK to everyone
:hugs:
hope we all get our :bfp: this time

Imma try soy again today..... CD 3-7 200 mg

keep us updated.....

:hugs:


----------



## sianyld

I'm on my last day of soy today! Taken them since CD3 so trying to remain optimistic and hope for the best x


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Kimmie, i did CD2-6 both times and gradually increased the dosage each night till i maxed out at 200mg. I did 50, 100, 150,150 and 200 the last night. Apparently gradually increasing the dosage helps...not sure how or why...just what i've heard. Good luck this month!

I'm doing okay. I'm 6 weeks today. I'm wondering when the severe nausea and stuff is gonna set in...just sore boobs so far.


----------



## Damita

Okay I have taken my first lot of soy so we will see if it does anything...


----------



## KellyF09

Hello Ladies!! I'm new to these boards and just wanted pop in and say HI!! 

I've been reading up on this thread and would like to join you all. I'm on CD4 and started taking the soy pills last night so i'll be doing CD3 - CD7. I'm curious to know what doses are you all taking? I've seen one post where it started low and increased over the days, has anyone taken one set dose through all 5 day?

Also for those that have used the pills for more than 1 cycle what did you find where the most common side effects of taking them? The only thing i've noticed from symptoms that I've read on the net was that it could give you a headache and hot flashes so take them at night. Well last night about a half hour after I took them I did feel like I was on fire.

TIA!!

Kelly


----------



## xshell79

I did Hun I took 160mg my second cycle cd3-7 and got my bfp. Good luck and hope u get urs soon xxx


----------



## bellaboo

Hi, I started taking Soy for the first time this month. Took it cd3-7, 70mg then 100mg for the last 2 days. If doesn't work think I will up it next month as many seem to be taking a lot more!! I took it at night so as to not experience any side effects but I still woke up with hot flashes in the middle of the night a few times. 

Cd9 i started experiencing twinges in ovary area started OPK's Cd10 and CM has increased a lot over the last few days.

FX'd for everybody :bfp:


----------



## Damita

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## eightambliss

I just started yesterday CD4 and will take until CD8...taking 120 mg...hope it works! I am just off BC and seem to be ovulating normally, but I got a:bfn: last month and would like to change that....


----------



## Joyful09

I did it last month cycle 3-7 did 160 & last 2 days at 240. Did the BD 36 hours after my lh surge. I got AF. So this cycle I upped the dosage. I did soy from CD 5-9 started at 240 & last two days did 320. I could feel myself ovulate first time ever. I had planned to BD more but couldn't anyway it only takes one time. We bd 24 hours after my lh surge and this was the first month doing bbt so I ovulated on the day so if it was going to happen it was perfect time. I will be sure to post if I get a bfp this is 10th cycle trying 2 on soy. If AF comes I will repeat same from this month plus I think I going to try softcops.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## shawnMarie

Hi all I am taking soy as well. This is my third cycle on it. The first cycle I took it cycle days 2-6 80mg of it. Second cycle I took it cycle days 2-6 120mg and this cycle i took it cd 1-6 at 200mg. I forgot and took one extra day. I am now on cd9 and I am having a lot of watery CM TMI sorry. I hope this is good news. I increased it cause I didn't notice any differences other then my periods being shorter which is good and it came on time. I have PCOS.


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Hi all, I'm a newbie. So excited that a few members here have gotten BFP by trying Soy Iso. Congrats to those lucky ones! :) I've finished mine a couple of days ago. It's a C#2 with Soy Iso. 

I had a chemical miscarriage end of Feb 2009. So I had 6 months break (on pill) since Dr said I've had low blood count. She also diagnosed me with PCOS. I stopped taking the pills on end of June 2009 because DH and I secretly wanted to give it a try again. Unfortunately my cycles went wacky. I mean before, my cycle was like 30 - 45 days but now it's so irregular that sometimes it is 70 - 80+ days. So I tried Chlomid 50mg for 3 cycles from another Dr. Still no BFP! 

I have a question about Soy Iso usage. Can I take Royal Jelly after Soy Iso?


----------



## shawnMarie

I am not sure about the royal jelly and soy combo you might be able to google it.


----------



## mindyb85

OMG OMG OMG
I'm on cd16 and I have EWCM!!!
I can't believe it!!!
My cycles have been soooo long and irregular and this is my first cycle of soy iso 100mg cd3-6 and 150mg on cd 7 and on cd 16 EWCM!!
This makes me so happy that I might actually have a normal cycle and maybe even that bfp this month. I have been having some twinges and little sharp pains in my left ovary and I thought for a lil bit maybe even my right???
We will just have to wait and see lol
: )


----------



## inkdchick

Well im really hoping that it works for us i started to take it two days ago and tonight will be my third day two more to go and really really hoping that its all good.
Good Luck to you hun its sounding as tho its all going to be good xx


----------



## mindyb85

thank you soo much
another thing, if there are any chart checker's out there,
I think I might have had an ovulation dip today???
What do you ladies think?


----------



## KellyF09

mindyb85 said:


> thank you soo much
> another thing, if there are any chart checker's out there,
> I think I might have had an ovulation dip today???
> What do you ladies think?


In looking at your chart I myself would say you better be BD's today and the next couple of days for good measure!! Have you taken an OPK to see if you get an LH surge??


To the Soy Iso ladies did you find that you had very vivid dreams while taking it?!? All I can say is holy cow they are unreal and in a good way :winkwink:


----------



## mindyb85

i was not doing the opk's just because i've had such long cycles in the past
For example, I tried to do it last cycle and had 20 sticks and i don't think i ever got a "true" positive so I figured I would just look for natural signs instead this cycle and not waste the money

We'll see about the bd'ing. My dh has a bunch of tests this week and is super stressed and usually when that happens it's really hard to get him in the mood iykwim
but the fact we did it twice around this time makes me happy
we will see tho, I'll see if I can pull out some charm tonight LOL


----------



## eightambliss

Today is going to be my fourth day of soy iso and this morning when I woke up, I noticed my temps were much higher than normal (see my chart) BUT, it's not time for me to O yet...I don't even have egg white cm. Does soy iso cause higher temps? This one is really bothering me!


----------



## LA2010

My cycles have been all over the placeand took soy days 3-7. According to my brand new set up today chart on FF I O'd on day 25 of my cycle (currently on CD36 so looks like it's a longone again. 

Hmmm not sure I entirley believe it but am happy it didn't mention the word anovulatory. 

I would post my chart but wouldn't know where to start !


----------



## inkdchick

I took day four last night and i woke up this morning feeling a little sick, but feel a bit better now just have some grumbling aches low down so presumably this is the soy doing its thing, but i am curious to know what this is going to do to my cycle as i am normally anywhere between cd24 and cd27 so that means i normally OV around cd10/12 so does this mean i will ov early or later , oh and to answer the question about the dreams yes they have been more vivd and seem very real especially last nights creepy and a little unnerving for me as mine involved a man who somehow got into the house and just sat there all offical like and i woke this morning expecting him to be sitting there, good job OH wasnt here and at work at 5am this morning he would have thought i was nuts !!! LMAO !


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Ladies,

Inkdchick i have the same length cycles as you, i did soy this cycle and ovulated on the normal day i just had stronger ovulation pain


----------



## inkdchick

MrsEvans said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Inkdchick i have the same length cycles as you, i did soy this cycle and ovulated on the normal day i just had stronger ovulation pain

O fantastic i have got what feels like a bit of uncomfortable aching today but my period is only now finishing. Did it play up with yours as mine was a bit weird this month and its now all brown stuff so will hopefully be trying to bd tonight as see if we can every other day from today to see if we catch it right to be on the safe side.
Do you ov early like me too then?


----------



## eightambliss

I know the soy must be doing its thing...woke up with pain in my ovaries today (I know I'm not O'ing yet though) and I've got high temperatures, but no egg white cm yet. Today is my final day and I'm kind of glad...I've had headaches, nausea and ovary pain quite a bit....hopefully I'll have a strong O later. Oh, and my cycles are between 24-27 days normally...hopefully I won't get a 30 day cycle or anything weird like that!


----------



## eesoja81

May I join this thread? Seems like everyone has good things to say here! I'm trying soy isoflavones for the first time this cycle days 4-8. I was going to do 3-7, but couldn't get to the store after I made my decision to try them! I typically ovulate pretty late, so I'm hoping the soy changes that! I, too, have definitely been feeling some ovary pain (unusual for this time in my cycle). Any advice is welcome. Love and baby dust to everyone : )


----------



## inkdchick

Oo good luck hun xx and welcome x


----------



## inkdchick

eightambliss said:


> I know the soy must be doing its thing...woke up with pain in my ovaries today (I know I'm not O'ing yet though) and I've got high temperatures, but no egg white cm yet. Today is my final day and I'm kind of glad...I've had headaches, nausea and ovary pain quite a bit....hopefully I'll have a strong O later. Oh, and my cycles are between 24-27 days normally...hopefully I won't get a 30 day cycle or anything weird like that!

Me too, im the same cycle as you, and i was glad to take the last one last night as i have had a mild headache and that ov pain too but no egg white either so maybe is soon apparantly it will arrive up to 6 days after last pills so im hoping its still on its way good luck hun xx


----------



## Butterfly24

what mg level are you supposed to take?


----------



## KellyF09

Butterfly24 said:


> what mg level are you supposed to take?

A few ladies took a consistant amount of mg for the 5 days but i'm not 100% sure what mg they took. I myself did CD 3,4 100mg CD 5,6 150mg and CD7 200mg.

Yesterday the 1st day after the last day of Soy I definately felt aches and twinges on both ovaries and my lower back was aching. I normally O on CD14 - 16 so we'll see if the pains get any stronger.

Fx'd and lots of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## mindyb85

I'm confused,
I took 100mg on days 3-6 and 150mg on cd7, well I was having ALL the signs for ovulation
EWCM and temps were pretty steady until they took a HUGE plunge, I figured this was Ovulation, but now the temps haven't really gone back up. I woke up in the middle of the night and also took my temp an hour and a half earlier, but I don't think it would be this low.
I started feeling a little sick yesterday, like a scratchy throat and a little runny nose, maybe that is throwing the temps off.
I really don't know, maybe the soy finally faded and now my estrogen is finally kicking into overdrive???? and that's why I'm having super low temps and my body will gear up and actually Ovulate soon???
Any advice at all ladies, please take a look.
Keep in mind that I have a history of ling and irregular cycles and just had endo removed last cycle (which turned out to be 60 days!)


----------



## eightambliss

inkdchick said:


> eightambliss said:
> 
> 
> I know the soy must be doing its thing...woke up with pain in my ovaries today (I know I'm not O'ing yet though) and I've got high temperatures, but no egg white cm yet. Today is my final day and I'm kind of glad...I've had headaches, nausea and ovary pain quite a bit....hopefully I'll have a strong O later. Oh, and my cycles are between 24-27 days normally...hopefully I won't get a 30 day cycle or anything weird like that!
> 
> Me too, im the same cycle as you, and i was glad to take the last one last night as i have had a mild headache and that ov pain too but no egg white either so maybe is soon apparantly it will arrive up to 6 days after last pills so im hoping its still on its way good luck hun xxClick to expand...

I've been having aches in the ovary area when I wake up each day-thank goodness last night was the final night of soy right?! Headaches and ovary pain were my biggest complaints. I'm supposed to O this weekend, so let's see if I get it on both sides and how strong the pain is....fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Cessa

Hi ladies! Can I join? :hi:

This was my first month using the soy, I did 160mg CD3-7... It definitely worked it's magic, last month I OV'd on CD24... Today on CD15 I got my Peak on my fertility monitor, I should OV tomorrow! :happydance: EWCM and pains match the peak reading on the monitor!

Was just wondering if anyone is having or had extremely INTENSE ovulation pain while on the soy?? I normally have fairly strong pains during ovulation, but these are ridiculous! Very strong on the right side and I'm also feeling some pain on the far left as well!


----------



## Butterfly24

probaly abit of a silly question but has anyone used this as in aid to start ovulating altogether.

the thing i'm not ovulating at all atm, is it something i could use now on a low dose or something i would need to take once the af visists me again?


----------



## inkdchick

well if you have no adverse effects on soy try it hun, if you go to tesco they are only 40mg each one so you could take two of them for 5 days either from cd2,and then on 3,4,5,6 or form cd3, and then on 4,5,6,7, good luck hun im sure it will work i think i had read somewhere that it helps that really well but not sure where i read it sorry.
Good Luck x


----------



## sianyld

mindyb85 said:


> I'm confused,
> I took 100mg on days 3-6 and 150mg on cd7, well I was having ALL the signs for ovulation
> EWCM and temps were pretty steady until they took a HUGE plunge, I figured this was Ovulation, but now the temps haven't really gone back up. I woke up in the middle of the night and also took my temp an hour and a half earlier, but I don't think it would be this low.
> I started feeling a little sick yesterday, like a scratchy throat and a little runny nose, maybe that is throwing the temps off.
> I really don't know, maybe the soy finally faded and now my estrogen is finally kicking into overdrive???? and that's why I'm having super low temps and my body will gear up and actually Ovulate soon???
> Any advice at all ladies, please take a look.
> Keep in mind that I have a history of ling and irregular cycles and just had endo removed last cycle (which turned out to be 60 days!)

I've taken soy cd3-7 this month 120mg rite thru...apart from EWCM had pains etc but temps have taken a massive dip over CD13 and 14 and hoping they go back up too...im a bit worried now that its screwed me up for this cycle but CD14 for me to Ov would b early considering last cycle it took till CD50 to ov! arrgghh! Fx'd hun that our temps will shoot back up and that we will def ov this month xxx


----------



## mindyb85

sianyld said:


> mindyb85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused,
> I took 100mg on days 3-6 and 150mg on cd7, well I was having ALL the signs for ovulation
> EWCM and temps were pretty steady until they took a HUGE plunge, I figured this was Ovulation, but now the temps haven't really gone back up. I woke up in the middle of the night and also took my temp an hour and a half earlier, but I don't think it would be this low.
> I started feeling a little sick yesterday, like a scratchy throat and a little runny nose, maybe that is throwing the temps off.
> I really don't know, maybe the soy finally faded and now my estrogen is finally kicking into overdrive???? and that's why I'm having super low temps and my body will gear up and actually Ovulate soon???
> Any advice at all ladies, please take a look.
> Keep in mind that I have a history of ling and irregular cycles and just had endo removed last cycle (which turned out to be 60 days!)
> 
> I've taken soy cd3-7 this month 120mg rite thru...apart from EWCM had pains etc but temps have taken a massive dip over CD13 and 14 and hoping they go back up too...im a bit worried now that its screwed me up for this cycle but CD14 for me to Ov would b early considering last cycle it took till CD50 to ov! arrgghh! Fx'd hun that our temps will shoot back up and that we will def ov this month xxxClick to expand...

I hope so too
last night I got a new thermomter (same brand) because I think my battery was dying yesterday and my temp went up a lot more today, I little over what my pre-o temp was but only by a tenth of a degree
Maybe I'm a slow riser
Fx'd it works for both of us!


----------



## sianyld

thats good news mindy maybe it was ur BBT on the blink...i was thinkin tht mines on the blink lol but i took my temp after gettin out of bed and moving around after the one i took lying in bed and it went up...so its def my temps not my BBT! damn! 
good luck hun, lets hope they rise and bit more and confirm OV. this waiting game sucks doesn't it-it'll all be worth it in the end tho xx


----------



## mindyb85

yes sianyld, this is all definitely worth it : )


----------



## inkdchick

when we all have our babies we will be so grateful and will look back on this journey and feel so protective and so happy that we got there in the end nothing else will feel as important xx good luck girls xx


----------



## eesoja81

inkdchick said:


> when we all have our babies we will be so grateful and will look back on this journey and feel so protective and so happy that we got there in the end nothing else will feel as important xx good luck girls xx

Agreed!!! I truly have no complaints-looking at my daughter tells me just how much I want more children-everything is truly worth it!

I seem to be right there with most of you regarding the side effects-ovary pain (not O yet, though) but I haven't had the headaches. I'm sorry for those of you that do-hang in there : ) 

I'm just using the OPK strips to test for the LH surge, so hopefully will pick it up in the next few days (rather than my usual day 20). Time to start BDing tonight!!!!

Have a great day, everyone!!!:kiss:


----------



## inkdchick

eesoja81,

Thank you for your kind encouraging words you are a star. I have had the ov pain all day today on and off and am going to get busy this weekend as of tonight as my cycles are only between cd24 adn cd27 and i think i ov anywhere between cd8 and cd12 so looks like it could be on the dot, its been like period pain and down my legs too so fingers crossed and good luck girls xxx


----------



## eesoja81

Inkdchick-I'll keep my fingers crossed for you in hopes of ovulating! Hopefully those symptoms are worth it! 

Can't wait to get my O pains this month!! Was going to start BDing tonight, but DH is out with his buddies, and his little spermies don't seem to want to come out if he's been drinking : ( Guess I'll have to start the every other day tomorrow! 

All of the BFPs on the Soy Poll are looking mighty encouraging....let's hope this is our month, ladies!!!


----------



## sianyld

> All of the BFPs on the Soy Poll are looking mighty encouraging....let's hope this is our month, ladies!!!

I'll second that :thumbup: Good luck ladies OCT has to be our month ladies :dust::dust: xx


----------



## eightambliss

I'm just waiting to O now....this is frustrating! I have to say, I'm feeling O pains on BOTH sides after using the soy....


----------



## inkdchick

I had that yesterday and this morning was almost doubled over so we got busy last night and this morning so just hope that we caught it right. Good Luck to you all lets hope its all good for us all and it works xx


----------



## inkdchick

eesoja81,
Well i was almost doubled over yesterday with the ov pains and this morning so we got busy last night and will tonight am really hoping that this will be our month as its been a long long journey so far and would really like it to end before im 44 in december .
Good Luck everyone xx


----------



## eightambliss

According to fertility friend, I am supposed to O tomorrow, but my temps aren't indicating that....however, I am feeling sharp pains/cramps by my ovaries...so something has to be going on, doesn't it?? Could this be an annovulatory cycle?! I hope not!!!:growlmad:

EDIT: MY opks keep coming up negative and my temps are fluctuating a bit....you can see my chart below. Any thouhts would be helpful!!


----------



## turidda25

I took Soy on 9/15... Think I ovulated on 9/23 (or around).... Waiting for my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!
I am CD 20.... not sure how long to wait to test because my months were screwed up the last 4 after getting mirena out....

What do you think?


----------



## inkdchick

Turrida25, If you calculate when your period is supposed to be roughly then test around that time hun i dont think anyone can really pin point it but i wish you all the best xx

eightambliss, tbh i was so wet in the two days i had the cramping af type ov pains which were really quite bad that we jsut got busy and we are just hoping for the best and hope we have caught an egg or two and it stays xx Good Luck xx


----------



## eesoja81

inkdchick-sounds good for conceiving!!! I've had a bit of ovary pain since yesterday, but it is so unusual for me this early! I'm trying to look for the EWCM, or watery cm that I get before that. Those are usually good predictors for me. REALLY going to try to BD tonight, just in case. DH is acting like a little baby complaining about how tired he is-TOO BAD!!! I'm with ya on getting a BFP before December-basically b/c of work. I can't take maternity leave @ the holidays, so I really need to conceive ASAP so I'll be due in the summer. WISH IT WAS THAT SIMPLE, huh??? Keep us posted on your symptoms and everyone have a great day!!!


----------



## inkdchick

Oh hun i havent felt good all day i have been really lightheaded and giddy all day and havent dared go anywhere and have been really tearful and i dont know whats causing it, does anyone know if this is normal for soy ???? :cry: :shrug: xx
Hope you are ok eesoja81 x


----------



## Butterfly24

Butterfly24 said:


> probaly abit of a silly question but has anyone used this as in aid to start ovulating altogether.
> 
> the thing i'm not ovulating at all atm, is it something i could use now on a low dose or something i would need to take once the af visists me again?

anyone else have any advice on this at all?


----------



## inkdchick

Butterfly, i was not ovulating properly for the last few months well i thought not anyway and so i thought i would try isoflavones this cycle and well i have never OV'd like i had this cycle and im so pleased, i tried it as my last resort as i am 43, and well i wanted to see if it works for us as i really wanted to fall pregnant before im either 44 ( which i am in december this year), or 45 and well i am now in the 2ww wait with at least 13 days to go but i only have 27 day cycles at the longest but am trying not to think about it and see what happens. Tbh if you have no effects on soy and you want to try it then get to tesco tomorrow and they are tesco's own and they are 40mg each one, try them from either cd2 or 3 for 5 days and try just having 3 of them a night before bed for the 5 days which will be 120mg or 4 which is 160mg and see how you get on.
I took 160mg for the first three days from cd2 and then the last 2 days 200mg and well it worked !.
Good Luck Hun i hope this helps xx


----------



## Butterfly24

thanks hun will give it a go ;) x


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi, 

I'm hoping someone can help, i'm so worried.

I forgot to take my Soy last night and now cannot take it until tonight, have i ruined it??

I took 200mg cd5, 200mg cd6, missed yesterday cd7, today is cd8.

Thanks x


----------



## eesoja81

inkdchick said:


> Oh hun i havent felt good all day i have been really lightheaded and giddy all day and havent dared go anywhere and have been really tearful and i dont know whats causing it, does anyone know if this is normal for soy ???? :cry: :shrug: xx
> Hope you are ok eesoja81 x

inkdchick-sorry I'm just posting now-hope YOU are ok :hugs: I've heard of some side effects from the soy, but not sure about emotional-could just be those TTC blues, you know? Hope you're doing better today :flower: You're in the game now, so keep your chin up!!!

I THINK I'm right about to O-had the watery CM all day yesterday, BD'd CD 10 and last night, and have plans for tomorrow morning. I can't get a good clear example of my CM right now (BDing sometimes affects that for me) but am feeling crampy. I think the soy may have worked for me as well!!!


----------



## inkdchick

Im lots better in some ways but am just so tired now and peeing loads but i am hooked on grapefruit juice and frothy decaff coffee, ( i can only have decaf coz of heart), but dont mind it tbh, and my temps are up nicely since OV so im really hoping that it stays that way this time. Good Luck hun xxx


----------



## Butterfly24

Hiya Ladies 

Have bought some Holland and Barrett Soya Isofavones 750mg (12mg diadzin & daidzein, 7mg glycitin & glycitein, 2.5mg genistin & genistein, 23mg soya saponins) could someone help me with the correct dosage if I'm using it to help with ovulation 

Please Note - I've had no af or ovulation for over a yr, but a couple of people on here have said it'd be fine to take to 'start me off' so to speak


----------



## Stash777

How do you know what days to take soy? Does it depend on your cycle length? Sorry for all the questions, but I have an irregular cycle that lasts anywhere from 39 days to 65 days. I'm on CD3 today, so would I start them today or start them in a couple days?


----------



## inkdchick

Hun start them today before bed and take them for 5 days in total counting from tonight so that means you take your last ones on saturday, and good luck xx


----------



## Stash777

Thank you! Okay, I'm getting excited...we've been ttc for 10 months now. AF was a month late, so my Dr put me on provera to bring it on. I had bloods done yesterday and will have them again on CD 21/22. Do you think these will have any effect on the results?


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi i was wondering about my message before, if anyone can help?

Should i take the Soy for an extra day at the end, take double dosage tonight or just leave it and take as normal from now?

Thanks x


----------



## Butterfly24

Butterfly24 said:


> Hiya Ladies
> 
> Have bought some Holland and Barrett Soya Isofavones 750mg could someone help me with the correct dosage if I'm using it to help with ovulation
> 
> Please Note - I've had no af or ovulation for over a yr, but a couple of people on here have said it'd be fine to take to 'start me off' so to speak

anyone? :(


----------



## fairy_gem

Anna, have a look on the back and check exactly how much Soya there is, i have a feeling its something like 23mg.

Dosage wise -

Apparently its best to start low, they say that you need to take double of Soy to what you would Clomid, so if you take 50mg Clomid, take 100mg Soy. I got put on 50mg Clomid when i did Clomid so i guess 100mg Soy is a good starting point, but i think i have read women starting on 25mg Clomid so maybe start with 50mg Soy. Take either CD2-6, CD3-7 or CD5-9...apparently taking on CD2-6 will produce lots but not very mature, 3-7 produces a good quantity and fairly good maturity and 5-9 produces the best quality but prob only one.

I'm no expert though.

Good luck.

x


----------



## Angelique

I did a lot of research on Soy, and I took it to help up the chances "naturally" that I could conceive twins... BUT I also have PCOS, so I am hoping that it helped with my cycle period... no pun intended


----------



## kimmie0620

Along with the soy CD 3-7 this month I took mucinex (In the blue box)...I have never seen so much CM... TMI I know but it worked....I have felt more O pains this month, than last month using soy but I upped my dosage too...Had to use a rice sock the other day...Also this month I bought softcups && gave them a go...
HOPE THIS IS OUR MONTH!!!
:hugs:
GOOD LUCK


----------



## kimmie0620

Butterfly24 said:


> Butterfly24 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies
> 
> Have bought some Holland and Barrett Soya Isofavones 750mg could someone help me with the correct dosage if I'm using it to help with ovulation
> 
> Please Note - I've had no af or ovulation for over a yr, but a couple of people on here have said it'd be fine to take to 'start me off' so to speak
> 
> anyone? :(Click to expand...

I tried to google your question for you && the only I found was where you posted up on this site...
Sorry I tried....:hugs:
I bought my soy from walmart the spring valley kind...


----------



## kimmie0620

Angelique said:


> I did a lot of research on Soy, and I took it to help up the chances "naturally" that I could conceive twins... BUT I also have PCOS, so I am hoping that it helped with my cycle period... no pun intended

I found somewhere a while back that said if you take them CD 3-7 it gives you more follicles (better chance of twins)...
Don't know how true this is....
I hope so, I want twins tooo!!! :happydance:

found this web site for ya too https://www.buzzle.com/articles/natural-ways-to-get-pregnant-with-twins.html

hope it helps


----------



## MrsPOP

Anna, 

Perhaps get the Tesco brand? They have 40mg of Soy Iso in so you can take the dose you want and be confident at the amount of Soy Iso you are getting!

Im a bit anxious now about the twin thing, Ive been taking CD3-7 !!!!


----------



## Butterfly24

thanks guys will use these for now as they only had them in bottles of 240! ha

i think they only have 23mg of soy but i don't actually mind taking tablets i suppose i'll get used to the amount lol next time i'll have a look at tesco


----------



## fallenangel78

Hi ladies, wondered if anyone could help...

I'm on cd2 today and was going to start on soy tomorrow (3-7 as this is what most people have recommended) and have got the H&B ones so 23mg.

My last cycle was ridiculous (71 days) and I'm now having acupuncture and seeing a woman for TCM, which is what kick started my cycle, and really want to start giving my eggies a little boost and encouragement to appear...

My questions are:

* How much should I be looking at taking?
* Am I supposed to take all the tablets at once or should I be doing half in the morning and half at night?

I've been working my way through the thread so apologies if these have been answered, just wanted to be prepared for tomorrow :)

Thanks :) :)


----------



## fairy_gem

You take them all in one go, at the same time each of the days you are taking them, but this can be morning or evening, apparently the side effects are easier when you take them before bed, i guess you sleep through them :).

Apparently its best to start low, they say that you need to take double of Soy to what you would Clomid, so if you take 50mg Clomid, take 100mg Soy. I got put on 50mg Clomid when i did Clomid so i guess 100mg Soy is a good starting point, but i think i have read women starting on 25mg Clomid so maybe start with 50mg Soy. 

x


----------



## fallenangel78

Thanks fairy_gem :) :) :)

Are the side effects really that bad??

I think I'll go for 115mg which works out at 6 tablets at 23mg each.

Heard so many good things about it really intrigued about how it will work for me :)


----------



## fairy_gem

This is only my second time taking them, last time i took them in the mornings, i don't remember having any side effects, but i didn't ovulate last time. This time i am taking them in the evenings, i'm on CD8, i have had headaches this time. 

Apparently the side effects are similar to Clomid's, which are mainly headaches, hot flushes and mood swings...pretty awful.

x


----------



## sianyld

hey ladies...i took soy iso 120mg at nite Cd's 3-7, i have PCOS and ovulation has been sparce. I had little side effets really just one dizzy spell and that was it diff for every1 i guess!

My cycles are soo irregular last one was 62 days and O'd on CD50 BUT.... i have had my LH surge today on CD20 YAY!!! Plenty of EWCM and CP is looking good! so i think the soy and metformin have really helped this cycle... fingers crossed that we catch the eggy and get that well awaited OCT :bfp: xxx


----------



## inkdchick

oh i think it might not work for me then as i took mine cd2-6 , :shrug: and i would love twins, there are twins on my mums side and i am 43 nearly 44 so maybe perhaps !! good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## fairy_gem

inkdchick - You can take it CD2-6, CD3-7 or CD5-9.

x


----------



## inkdchick

Thank you i already knew lol but i really would love to have twins and thought that to maybe sort of increase the chances mayb it would have been better to have taken them for CD3-7, my cycles are normally 24-27 days and this month on the soy i got OV 3 days early with very very strong OV pains and lots of cm so that was really good, but i am now 6dpo and for the last three days i have slowly felt more and more tired and my nipples are red raw and so so so sore !, so i presume that could be the soy, so anyway i have around 10 days to wait i think well if my period shows up within that time scale.
God Luck for you xxxxx


----------



## fairy_gem

Ok. 

Thanks, good luck to you too. x


----------



## Janie66

inkdchick said:


> Thank you i already knew lol but i really would love to have twins and thought that to maybe sort of increase the chances mayb it would have been better to have taken them for CD3-7, my cycles are normally 24-27 days and this month on the soy i got OV 3 days early with very very strong OV pains and lots of cm so that was really good, but i am now 6dpo and for the last three days i have slowly felt more and more tired and my nipples are red raw and so so so sore !, so i presume that could be the soy, so anyway i have around 10 days to wait i think well if my period shows up within that time scale.
> God Luck for you xxxxx

Good luck Inkdchick, FX for you , Im following your soya trial, mainly due to us being close in age :thumbup: heres lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Janie66

Been reading this thread with lots of intrest, Just want to ask a couple of questions tho, is taking soya for people who have irregular cycles? or is it ok for ok cycles like mine, also I was told I didnt ovulate in last cycle, I took the 21 day blood test for progestene which was low, 4.0 low, that's how I found out, now I dont know if that was just a blip for that month, because I had other signs i did ovulate ie CM, or was the 21 day test was taken too soon, but could this soya isoflavones make me really ovulate???? is this herb for me do you think who has low progestrone?


----------



## fallenangel78

sianyld said:


> My cycles are soo irregular last one was 62 days and O'd on CD50 BUT.... i have had my LH surge today on CD20 YAY!!! Plenty of EWCM and CP is looking good! so i think the soy and metformin have really helped this cycle... fingers crossed that we catch the eggy and get that well awaited OCT :bfp: xxx

Wow - that's looking good! Hope your predictions pay off for you - fingers crossed :)


----------



## sianyld

thanx hun, so do i, trying not too read to much into them but i cant help keep that little bit of hope that they may be right! good luck to u too hunny xx


----------



## fallenangel78

fairy_gem said:


> This is only my second time taking them, last time i took them in the mornings, i don't remember having any side effects, but i didn't ovulate last time. This time i am taking them in the evenings, i'm on CD8, i have had headaches this time.
> 
> Apparently the side effects are similar to Clomid's, which are mainly headaches, hot flushes and mood swings...pretty awful.
> 
> x

Thank you :) I can cope with a headache and people at work keep insisting on keeping the air con on meaning arctic conditions so the hot flushes might be a welcome relief, lol!


----------



## eesoja81

inkdchick said:


> Thank you i already knew lol but i really would love to have twins and thought that to maybe sort of increase the chances mayb it would have been better to have taken them for CD3-7, my cycles are normally 24-27 days and this month on the soy i got OV 3 days early with very very strong OV pains and lots of cm so that was really good, but i am now 6dpo and for the last three days i have slowly felt more and more tired and my nipples are red raw and so so so sore !, so i presume that could be the soy, so anyway i have around 10 days to wait i think well if my period shows up within that time scale.
> God Luck for you xxxxx

Your symptoms sound good :thumbup: I would love multiples-how did I miss that soy increases our chances when I was researching it??? Anyways, since we were catching each other's posts the past week I wanted to check back in with you-I think I O'd yesterday, (after cramps for 3 days) which would be way early for me. My CM has gone cloudy, but not sticky yet, so we'll prob. BD 2nite just in case. I totally attribute it to the soy!!! I have my fx for you that your symptoms yield a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

fallenangel78 said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> This is only my second time taking them, last time i took them in the mornings, i don't remember having any side effects, but i didn't ovulate last time. This time i am taking them in the evenings, i'm on CD8, i have had headaches this time.
> 
> Apparently the side effects are similar to Clomid's, which are mainly headaches, hot flushes and mood swings...pretty awful.
> 
> x
> 
> Thank you :) I can cope with a headache and people at work keep insisting on keeping the air con on meaning arctic conditions so the hot flushes might be a welcome relief, lol!Click to expand...

Hi! Just to add in here-I took 160mg/day for 5 days early in my cycle and I had NO side effects, so everyone's different, I guess! Hopefully your experience is the same!


----------



## fairy_gem

fallenangel78 said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> This is only my second time taking them, last time i took them in the mornings, i don't remember having any side effects, but i didn't ovulate last time. This time i am taking them in the evenings, i'm on CD8, i have had headaches this time.
> 
> Apparently the side effects are similar to Clomid's, which are mainly headaches, hot flushes and mood swings...pretty awful.
> 
> x
> 
> Thank you :) I can cope with a headache and people at work keep insisting on keeping the air con on meaning arctic conditions so the hot flushes might be a welcome relief, lol!Click to expand...


Haha yes it would be :).

Good luck 

x


----------



## fallenangel78

fairy_gem said:


> fallenangel78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> This is only my second time taking them, last time i took them in the mornings, i don't remember having any side effects, but i didn't ovulate last time. This time i am taking them in the evenings, i'm on CD8, i have had headaches this time.
> 
> Apparently the side effects are similar to Clomid's, which are mainly headaches, hot flushes and mood swings...pretty awful.
> 
> x
> 
> Thank you :) I can cope with a headache and people at work keep insisting on keeping the air con on meaning arctic conditions so the hot flushes might be a welcome relief, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha yes it would be :).
> 
> Good luck
> 
> xClick to expand...

Got a fleece draped over my legs at the moment granny blanket stylee, lol!

My soy is sat waiting for me tonight, quite excited now to see what happens with it :) Got my 2nd appointment for TCM on Saturday and my bloods are due back today as well so it's all go, lol.


----------



## fairy_gem

fallenangel78 said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fallenangel78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> This is only my second time taking them, last time i took them in the mornings, i don't remember having any side effects, but i didn't ovulate last time. This time i am taking them in the evenings, i'm on CD8, i have had headaches this time.
> 
> Apparently the side effects are similar to Clomid's, which are mainly headaches, hot flushes and mood swings...pretty awful.
> 
> x
> 
> Thank you :) I can cope with a headache and people at work keep insisting on keeping the air con on meaning arctic conditions so the hot flushes might be a welcome relief, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yes it would be :).
> 
> Good luck
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Got a fleece draped over my legs at the moment granny blanket stylee, lol!
> 
> My soy is sat waiting for me tonight, quite excited now to see what happens with it :) Got my 2nd appointment for TCM on Saturday and my bloods are due back today as well so it's all go, lol.Click to expand...


Loving the granny look!! :haha:

Sending you lots of :dust:

x


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

shawnMarie said:


> I am not sure about the royal jelly and soy combo you might be able to google it.

I found out from another member that she's been taking RJ and Soy combo (Thread: TTC - How much royal jelly to take?). :)


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

eesoja81: I know this sounds silly, but how do you know if you ovulate? I mean, I never have EWCM - just have CM and sometimes watery. I tried using OPK - the 'strip paper' kind in the past. Some months I have a +, other times it was not a clear +line. So, sometimes I ended up feeling sad & blue. Now,I just quit using it. But eversince taking Soy Iso & RJ, I'm feeling quite motivated in TTC. LOL. Or probably because RJ is also good for combating depression/mood swings.


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

sianyld said:


> hey ladies...i took soy iso 120mg at nite Cd's 3-7, i have PCOS and ovulation has been sparce. I had little side effets really just one dizzy spell and that was it diff for every1 i guess!
> 
> My cycles are soo irregular last one was 62 days and O'd on CD50 BUT.... i have had my LH surge today on CD20 YAY!!! Plenty of EWCM and CP is looking good! so i think the soy and metformin have really helped this cycle... fingers crossed that we catch the eggy and get that well awaited OCT :bfp: xxx

I'm on the same boat with you. My cycles are irregular too... Dr diagnosed me with PCOS last year. Not too happy with that. Hope OCT will be the lucky month for us all! :)


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Love this Soy Iso discussion! I had pain in my left lower side a few days after taking Soy iso (that was a couple of weeks ago). I forgot to check here and got worried. Now I feel much better. I don't have EWCM but I'm feeling watery for a few days. Also, I'm wondering, do I BD every day now or just every other day? I mean, which one is better for conception? Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sianyld

Uwais_Busrain said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies...i took soy iso 120mg at nite Cd's 3-7, i have PCOS and ovulation has been sparce. I had little side effets really just one dizzy spell and that was it diff for every1 i guess!
> 
> My cycles are soo irregular last one was 62 days and O'd on CD50 BUT.... i have had my LH surge today on CD20 YAY!!! Plenty of EWCM and CP is looking good! so i think the soy and metformin have really helped this cycle... fingers crossed that we catch the eggy and get that well awaited OCT :bfp: xxx
> 
> I'm on the same boat with you. My cycles are irregular too... Dr diagnosed me with PCOS last year. Not too happy with that. Hope OCT will be the lucky month for us all! :)Click to expand...


It sucks doesn't it! just got another +OPK so hoping ov is just round the corner now, normally get feint lines but todays was even darker than yest!!

and def hun GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE LADIES here hope OCT will be a lucky month 4us all xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

I finished taking my Soy last night! I took 40mg, 80mg, 80mg, 80mg, 120mg....just praying it worked! I havent felt any side effects as such, been pretty impressed with them. I am getting side effects from my Vit B complex though :(
Got a little bit of EWCM today as well...woop! Although might be remenants of last night's awesome :sex: session :blush:


----------



## eesoja81

Uwais_Busrain said:


> eesoja81: I know this sounds silly, but how do you know if you ovulate? I mean, I never have EWCM - just have CM and sometimes watery. I tried using OPK - the 'strip paper' kind in the past. Some months I have a +, other times it was not a clear +line. So, sometimes I ended up feeling sad & blue. Now,I just quit using it. But eversince taking Soy Iso & RJ, I'm feeling quite motivated in TTC. LOL. Or probably because RJ is also good for combating depression/mood swings.

I suppose there is no 100% positive way of knowing, but I've never been diagnosed with a problem, just irregular periods. For me, I truly believe that I ovulate when I have cramping-sometimes pretty strong-clear/watery cm, then EWCM. It seems to happen that way every month, and then 14 days after the EWCM I get AF. My issue was the days leading up to the EWCM-it could range from 19-22, so that's why I started the soy-to hopefully move my O up. I do believe it worked this month, it's just been kind of confusing. I had 2 days of watery CM, then 1 day of cloudy, now EWCM today. Yesterday threw me off, but it's my 1st mo. trying soy, so I kind of knew it wouldn't be super smooth. As far as the OPKs-I have not found those strips to be reliable. That's GREAT that you're feeling good about TTC-it's stressful, but should be fun & worth all of the hard work in the end! :flower:


----------



## Butterfly24

well i took 45mg of soy last night and feel rather queasy today

someone mentioned food at breakfast time at work to me and i gagged lol

will continue to take it for about a week though and see how i get on


----------



## eesoja81

Butterfly24 said:


> well i took 45mg of soy last night and feel rather queasy today
> 
> someone mentioned food at breakfast time at work to me and i gagged lol
> 
> will continue to take it for about a week though and see how i get on

Hi! I am TOTALLY NOT an expert on this, but you mentioned taking it "for about a week," and I've read quite a bit saying that you should only take it for 5 days, and only early in your cycle. I think it's supposed to have opposite or adverse effects on ovulation if you take it for too long, so maybe something to look in to! Hope this is somewhat helpful :hugs:

As far as the queasiness-I've heard of all sorts of different symptoms. I didn't have any (160mg/day) but I've seen women post about all sorts of symptoms. Maybe it was just something you ate (hopefully) :flower:

Best of luck and baby dust!!!:kiss:


----------



## inkdchick

when you take soy isoflavones for the 5 days you will really know when you are OVULATING the pains are very very very strong an excellent indicator .
I took it cd2 to 6 and Ov'd 2 days early on cd10 and had no symptoms or side effects until yesterday, i am in the 2ww with a quite a few days to gobefore the end of my cycle but have got since today 5dpo really sore nipps, heavy boobs and really knackered.
good luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## pink80

I took Soy this month (CD4-8) and Fertility Friend has confirmed Ovulation on CD 16, from a +OPK and Temps. I didn't have any Ovulation Pains though.

Good luck and lots of :dust: to all you lovely ladies

xx


----------



## inkdchick

Pink , well it does say that not everyone will have the pains you may have headaches or hot flushes instead hun dont worry xx


----------



## Butterfly24

inkdchick said:


> when you take soy isoflavones for the 5 days you will really know when you are OVULATING the pains are very very very strong an excellent indicator .
> I took it cd2 to 6 and Ov'd 2 days early on cd10 and had no symptoms or side effects until yesterday, i am in the 2ww with a quite a few days to gobefore the end of my cycle but have got since today 5dpo really sore nipps, heavy boobs and really knackered.
> good luck everyone xxxxx


i know, i haven't ov for about 14 neither have i had any af so i'm taking a low dose until i can feel ov pains then i'll stop and wait for af

i have had this recommended to me by a few people for whom it has worked

don't worry i'm not trying to create a football team in one month


----------



## inkdchick

well i would love to have two in one shot i must admit im 43 44 in dec and one shot get the lot sounds fantastic to me as my new to be OH has no children at all and he would be a brilliant dad bless him, but no i wouldnt go for a rugby team either ( dont like footy LOL) x


----------



## RedRose19

i think the soy worked for me :happydance: at first it just corrected my long cycles from 60 days then to 35 days then 28 which is great no this is my 3rd cycle and i got a faint positive this morning.. im praying its not a evap.. but the soy made me ov on cd 10

does it make anyone else ov early?


----------



## pink80

Congrats - I hope it's a stciky bean - H&H 9 Months
xx


----------



## inkdchick

Babehopes congratulations, im too on the soy and took it cd2-6 adn also OV'd on cd10 and am now so bloated and have had really sore nipples for 4 days now and have started to feel sick in the mornings and at night as of yesterday did you have any of this !
:dance:


----------



## vanessa24

Hello ladies, I am new here and have been TTC for about 5 years now with no success at all. :( I have very irregular periods and I believe I have never ovulated. I would like to start taking the Soy Isoflavones but I have no idea when, how much, or what brand to take. AF came today and I took my last BC pill on Tuesday because I want to start trying new things again. I would really appreciate any advice or opinions any of you would have for me. I also noticed that some of you take Folic acid or multivitamins so are there any other things that I should be taking as well? I have PCOS which I take metformin 1000 mg so I'm curious if the soy would still work on me or not. Well thank you ladies and I appreciate any help with my situation...I'm sure you know how frustrating and depressing it can be at times.


----------



## fairy_gem

vanessa24 said:


> Hello ladies, I am new here and have been TTC for about 5 years now with no success at all. :( I have very irregular periods and I believe I have never ovulated. I would like to start taking the Soy Isoflavones but I have no idea when, how much, or what brand to take. AF came today and I took my last BC pill on Tuesday because I want to start trying new things again. I would really appreciate any advice or opinions any of you would have for me. I also noticed that some of you take Folic acid or multivitamins so are there any other things that I should be taking as well? I have PCOS which I take metformin 1000 mg so I'm curious if the soy would still work on me or not. Well thank you ladies and I appreciate any help with my situation...I'm sure you know how frustrating and depressing it can be at times.


Hey hun,

We are in pretty similar situations, we have been ttc for nearly 5 years, i have PCOS, only have 1-2 periods a year and i have only ovulated 5 times in that time, once with Clomid, twice with our 2 x IUI's and twice spontaniously).
This is my second cycle of Soy, the first time didn't make me ovulate. You can take them CD2-6, CD3-7 or CD5-9. Dosage varies too, i think most women take 50-100mg each of the days. You can take them morning or night, but take them at the same time each of the days. Some women take them before bed to ease the side effects, which vary women to women but most common are headaches, mood swings and hot flushes. You can get them in Holland & Barrett and it will say 750mg on the bottle, but you need to check the label and see how much is actually Soy, i think its 23mg. I got mine from a local health store and mine are 50mg. Get yourself a prenatal vitamin, you can get these from Boots, Superdrug, etc. Hope that helps.

x


----------



## vanessa24

Hi, thanks for the very useful info and I'm sorry to hear that you have also been TTC for so long without any success. I'm probably going to sound really dumb by asking this but when you say CD 2-6, do you mean days 2-6 of bleeding? I have never actually charted or anything like that because we always hoped it would just happen like it does for many. Everyone kept saying it would happen when the time was right but we are tired of waiting. Thanks again for all your info, I really appreciate it and wish you the best of luck in conceiving. :)


----------



## Stash777

Yes, CD 2-6 is during AF. CD 1 is when your AF first arrives full flow (not spotting). I just started on soy this cycle (CD3-7) and I'm on CD6. I also have irregular cycles and just got my first round of bloods (results normal). I go back in CD20 for the next round, and then they'll go from there. They're checking if I have PCOS or not. Anyhow, I did notice one thing so far this cycle that's very different - I never got a heavy flow even for one day..it was light the first and last day and medium in the middle. And it only lasted 5 days. Just thought I'd share :)


----------



## fairy_gem

vanessa24 said:


> Hi, thanks for the very useful info and I'm sorry to hear that you have also been TTC for so long without any success. I'm probably going to sound really dumb by asking this but when you say CD 2-6, do you mean days 2-6 of bleeding? I have never actually charted or anything like that because we always hoped it would just happen like it does for many. Everyone kept saying it would happen when the time was right but we are tired of waiting. Thanks again for all your info, I really appreciate it and wish you the best of luck in conceiving. :)


Nope you don't sound dumb my lovely. CD1 is first day of full blood flow (not spotting), so yeah CD2-6 is days 2-6 of bleeding. Thanks hun, i wish you lots of luck too. x


----------



## inkdchick

good luck girls xx


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

eesoja81 said:


> Uwais_Busrain said:
> 
> 
> eesoja81: I know this sounds silly, but how do you know if you ovulate? I mean, I never have EWCM - just have CM and sometimes watery. I tried using OPK - the 'strip paper' kind in the past. Some months I have a +, other times it was not a clear +line. So, sometimes I ended up feeling sad & blue. Now,I just quit using it. But eversince taking Soy Iso & RJ, I'm feeling quite motivated in TTC. LOL. Or probably because RJ is also good for combating depression/mood swings.
> 
> I suppose there is no 100% positive way of knowing, but I've never been diagnosed with a problem, just irregular periods. For me, I truly believe that I ovulate when I have cramping-sometimes pretty strong-clear/watery cm, then EWCM. It seems to happen that way every month, and then 14 days after the EWCM I get AF. My issue was the days leading up to the EWCM-it could range from 19-22, so that's why I started the soy-to hopefully move my O up. I do believe it worked this month, it's just been kind of confusing. I had 2 days of watery CM, then 1 day of cloudy, now EWCM today. Yesterday threw me off, but it's my 1st mo. trying soy, so I kind of knew it wouldn't be super smooth. As far as the OPKs-I have not found those strips to be reliable. That's GREAT that you're feeling good about TTC-it's stressful, but should be fun & worth all of the hard work in the end! :flower:Click to expand...

I know, it used to be really stressful for me... but I think Royal Jelly makes me calmer. Sometimes it's kinda hard though, esp. being compared to my sis-in-law who already gave birth last September (even though she just got married last year!). It's nice that you could sort of pinpoint your ovulation days. I hope all will go well with you. :D
Baby :dust: to everyone here!


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Wow, I didn't know Soy Iso can also increase your chance of conceiving twins! That would be great :D I don't mind having fraternal twins... LOL


----------



## inkdchick

me neither but i dont know if it definately does but i know my chances are higher now i am nearly 44 and there are twins on my mum's side ( her sisters are non identical twins), but you never know just hoping this soy helps us this cycle and we get our BFP as we have neen ttc nearly 3 years now :shrug: good Luck xx


----------



## vanessa24

Ok so I bought the Spring Valley Soy Isoflavones from walmart today and they are 40 mg. I'm just not sure whether I should take one or two pills a day so if any of you can help me that would be great. I want to start them tonight which would be CD2 but I guess I could still start them CD3 if I had to. My husband is out of town and doesn't come back until the 25th of this month so it would be nice to ovulate around that time. Do the days I take the soy determine the days I will ovulate?


----------



## inkdchick

it depends on how long your cycle is hun and if you know when you normally ovulate .
I took 40mg ones but i took 5 each day (200mg) as i am 43 and have been ttc for nearly 3 years. i took them from cd2 to 6 and i ov on cd10/11, which is the day i normally do( well when i did but not every month thats why i took it), by the looks of it, and im now cd18 . My cycle length is anywhere between 24 and 28 days so 6 - 10 days to go hopefully sooner a test will show if it has worked.
Good Luck hun hope that helps if a bit muddled to read thu LOL x


----------



## inkdchick

i had a night from hell last night , if this soy isnt working for me this cycle i will be absolutely gutted.
Last night i was up most of the night gagging almost to the point of throwing up, and i hate being sick but luckily i wasnt. i really dont know whats going on and really hope that this is all good.
So far i have:-
really sore nipps for 5 days now
sore boobs as of today
pulling pinching sensation at back of belly button last night
pressure low down
lower backache
nausea on and off ( and of course last nights episode !)
constantly wet down there ! ( sorry tmi)
SO bloody tired i cant stay awake
headachy 
and what feels like a cold starting
burping
hiccups
gas
constipated
i cant think of anything else but im sure there is something !!! :rofl:

If anyone is experienced with bbt charts please feel free to have a look at mine !
thanks x


----------



## mrs_lukey

inkdchick said:


> i had a night from hell last night , if this soy isnt working for me this cycle i will be absolutely gutted.
> Last night i was up most of the night gagging almost to the point of throwing up, and i hate being sick but luckily i wasnt. i really dont know whats going on and really hope that this is all good.
> So far i have:-
> really sore nipps for 5 days now
> sore boobs as of today
> pulling pinching sensation at back of belly button last night
> pressure low down
> lower backache
> nausea on and off ( and of course last nights episode !)
> constantly wet down there ! ( sorry tmi)
> SO bloody tired i cant stay awake
> headachy
> and what feels like a cold starting
> burping
> hiccups
> gas
> constipated
> i cant think of anything else but im sure there is something !!! :rofl:
> 
> If anyone is experienced with bbt charts please feel free to have a look at mine !
> thanks x

How many dpo are you now hun?? all sounds very promising at the moment xx


----------



## Genie Doo

Hey girls,

I started to take a complex multivit containing soy-isoflavones as well. Am I catching you right that I should stop taking soy-iso when ovulating???

Thanks


----------



## inkdchick

mrs_lukey said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> i had a night from hell last night , if this soy isnt working for me this cycle i will be absolutely gutted.
> Last night i was up most of the night gagging almost to the point of throwing up, and i hate being sick but luckily i wasnt. i really dont know whats going on and really hope that this is all good.
> So far i have:-
> really sore nipps for 5 days now
> sore boobs as of today
> pulling pinching sensation at back of belly button last night
> pressure low down
> lower backache
> nausea on and off ( and of course last nights episode !)
> constantly wet down there ! ( sorry tmi)
> SO bloody tired i cant stay awake
> headachy
> and what feels like a cold starting
> burping
> hiccups
> gas
> constipated
> i cant think of anything else but im sure there is something !!! :rofl:
> 
> If anyone is experienced with bbt charts please feel free to have a look at mine !
> thanks x
> 
> How many dpo are you now hun?? all sounds very promising at the moment xxClick to expand...

According to FF im 7dpo and feel really rough this morning too, am hungry tho and cant find anything i want to eat without it making me feel bad again or worse, and im still in bed ! :shock: not like me x


----------



## inkdchick

Genie Doo said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I started to take a complex multivit containing soy-isoflavones as well. Am I catching you right that I should stop taking soy-iso when ovulating???
> 
> Thanks

No hun you take soy iso like you would clomind either cd1-5, cd2-6, cd3-7, you can only take them for 5 days or else it has the reverse effect .
I hope this helps.
xx


----------



## Genie Doo

Wow, thank you!
Yes, that helped a lot and am crossing my fingers for you that your pretty symptoms mean a nice upcoming BFP! :)
(However I'm confused because this is a complex vit - anyway I'm now CD9 so I guess I'm just finishing to take it now.)


----------



## sianyld

Mornin ladies, i took soy days 3-7 for time this cycle...i have PCOS and last cycle i ov'ed at CD49/50!!.....with the help of soy iso this cycle...FF has confirmed ovulation at CD21,making me 3DPO today! I will be def continuing to use soy iso to aid ovulation xx


----------



## inkdchick

hopefully hun you wnt need to take it anymore after this cycle as you will get a bfp !. Good Luck xx
Genie Doo, yes stop taking it now and just take folic acid hun good luck xxx


----------



## sianyld

Thanks hun, ur symptoms are looking good hun, hope we both get our well deserved :bfp:'s and also all the women here ttc :dust: xxx


----------



## inkdchick

do you chart hun coz i dont know if you can view mine on the link at bottom of my posts but wanted to know if its looking good so far !


----------



## sianyld

yep, started charting this cycle for the first time..im a newbie at it but will take a look at it now....u can see mine too if u want its in my siggy link is "my Chart" xx

Edit: Just tried to view ur chart....it takes me to ur FF home page and there is no chart there hun, u may want to try posting it again!


----------



## inkdchick

it wont let me do it as i have the basic one :shrug:


----------



## sianyld

thats crap init! I only have a few days left of vip access too, but gonna stop temping in a few days as i dont want to know im out before im out if u know wat i mean xx


----------



## inkdchick

yeah i do i dont know if its a good idea temping as i think we get wound up about it and i havent got long to go til i cant at least test lol so i think i will be doing the same xx Good Luck xxx


----------



## sarahbb

i hope you get urs soon too


----------



## inkdchick

and you sarahbb and you too xx


----------



## lornapj83

aww found you guys ok just bought sum soy from tescos so i will start next cycle along with my ovacue monitor i wish i started the soy this month when i started my monitor ohh well something for next month :)


----------



## vanessa24

Inkd thanks for the reply but honestly I don't know when or if I even ovulate. I have very irregular periods but trying to get them on track, this month was the pill but I stoped taking that and then next month it will be Provera if it doesn't come down on its own. I started the soy last night with only 80mg but I feel like maybe I should have taken more. Good luck on getting your BFP! :) Please keep us posted...:thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

i will Vanessa but please dont hold your breath as im never that lucky but hey im on soy so maybe this is my month :rofl: sorry but im not thinking about it really its only when im on here do i think well ok maybe, but this nausea is really starting to make me think well this could be it as i have NEVER had nausea to this extent before ever not even with my daughters ( now 18 and 16) so hey will let you know xx


----------



## Butterfly24

the soy makes me queasy anyway lol

goodluck though inkd finegrs crossed for your bfp ;) x


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you xx you are taking them just before you go up to bed arent you ?? and good luck to you too hun xxx


----------



## Butterfly24

inkdchick said:


> aww thank you xx you are taking them just before you go up to bed arent you ?? and good luck to you too hun xxx

yeah i take them either after my evening meal or before bed

i just thought that that way it should minimise any side effects :wacko: lol


----------



## inkdchick

yea it does...

Well i have tried to get my temp chart up on here and having no luck so here's a list of my temps so far.
*My last period was 23rd sept:
cd1 = 96.96/36.08
cd2 = 96.98/36.10 Took Soy isoflavones from today 200mg (5 tablets @ 40mg ea)
cd3 = 96.98/36.10 " " " " " 
cd4 = 96.97/36.09 " " " " " 
cd5 = 96.86/36.03 " " " " "
cd6 = 97.98/36.10 Took last soy for this cycle today ( i had no side effects at all)
cd7 = 97.02/36.12
cd8 = 97.15/36.19 Had very strong Ov pains as of today
cd9 = 97.25/36.25 Strong Ov pains
cd10 = 97.28/36.26 Very strong OV pains
cd11 = 97.43/36.35 OVULATED TODAY
cd12 = 97.86/36.58 1DPO
cd13 = 98.15/36.75 2DPO
cd14 = 98.86/37.14 3DPO
cd15 = 98.25/26.80 4DPO
cd16 = 98.30/36.83 5DPO
cd17 = 98.13/36.73 6DPO
cd18 = 98.24/27.80 7DPO
cd19 = 98.45/36.91 8DPO TODAY ! ( was so pleased to see it still climbing)
*
So there it is dont know if its looking good or not but my coverline is 97.4 so fingers crossed they keep high and i get my bfp very soon,
If anyone has any comments would love to hear them as im not an expert on these temp thingys thanx xx


----------



## Janie66

Hello InkDchick

I'm no expert in BBT, but to me , looks like you actually ovulated on day CD14? and yes, its still climbing up in temps, Looks very good for a BFP, Ive got everything crossed for you XxX Hugs:flower:


----------



## inkdchick

now thats what i thougt but FF says no it was cd11 i know i OV'd then all the signs were right if you know what i mean and coz im on a 24-27 day cycle and my resting temp is so low to begin with around 36.00 so i dont know , now thats confused me coz i dont know when to test from now, have been feeling quite sicky and dizzy last couple of days and really really tired, so :shrug: ???


----------



## wifeywoo2

Hi Everyone!

I'm new to this forum but my DH and I have been TTC for 6 months since we got married.

I have PCOS and Endo and had my last prostap injection in Jan.

I hardly ever get AF anywy, but when I do they are really painful and heavy.

I have been BBT and CM charting for a few months to see if I could see any patterns and to see if I ovulate even if AF does not come, but for the 1st time in a year my AF came this month! yey but feel poo.

I am taking 140mg SI CD3-7, currently on CD7, and have been having headaches and feeling bloated & have been feeling a bit down in the dumps as I have put on a bit of weight, and I really want to get pregnant, but am trying to be positive & hopefully will get my BFP this month.

When should I expect to ovulate? I don't think I usually ovulate at all.

Am I doing everything right?

Thanks & baby dust to you all x


----------



## inkdchick

Aww hi and welcome, the SI should be taken just before you go to bed and that way you feel no side effects, if you are taking them just before bed then im so sorry you are getting these side effects and i really hope that they work for you Good Luck xx


----------



## wifeywoo2

Thanks for the reply.

I am taking is at night, just before bed.

How long after my last pill will I expect to ovulate. 

Thnx, hope you get your BFP, your temps look promising x


----------



## inkdchick

how long is your cycle normally, and do you have any idea of when you normally OV.
I got my OV a day earlier than i normally do when i do ! and got Ov pains starting on cd8, so that may be the case for you too, but you will know when you are Ovulating with Soy coz the pains are very very strong hun.
You think my temps are really good , wow!!! , i would have no idea this is the first time i have tracked them, thought i would seeings how i was on soy, you have put a huge smile on my face lol xx thank you


----------



## wifeywoo2

I haven't been BBTing that long, but they are still climbing so hopefully you'll get a BFP soon.

I have no idea if i usually ovulate or not! I think I may have experienced Ov pain before, but not sure. I haven't had AF for a year so excited that I may have a proper cycle this month.

I have been looking for EWCM, so should I look for that and then BD or should we start BDing every other day from CD12 no matter what until I get my thermal shift?

I get so confused with all the info :o/


----------



## inkdchick

No start bdancing every other day after you have taken the last soy tablet for this cycle and twice if you can am and pm from cd11 to cd13, if you think that 12 could be your ov time you have to start bd b4 ov way b4 so that you catch the egg in case it releases early or a bit later u got i covered and bd every other day after ov too . Good Luck xxx


----------



## inkdchick

im going to sleep now am so tired cant keep my eyes open speak to you soon and thank you xxxx


----------



## wifeywoo2

Ok , Great thnx, sweet dreams x


----------



## kimmie0620

Good Luck to everyone on getting your :bfp: this month!!!
:dust:

I got a ? for yall (soOo confused)
I took the soy cd 3-7 200 mg

WAY TMI :blush:

CD7-12 DRY/WET (took mucinex)
CD13- CREAMY CM (took mucinex)
CD14-STRETCHY CM (took mucinex) :sex: (soft cup)
CD15-VERY STRETCHY lots of CM (took mucinex) :sex: (soft cup)
CD16-VERY STRETCHY lots of CM && + opk using answer sticks (took mucinex)
CD17-lots of CM && still a + opk using answer sticks
CD18-CREAMY CM - opk using answer sticks 
CD19-CREAMY CM

When I googled having +'s two days in a row it said that you could have caught your LH at its peak then on it's way down...
If that is true could I have O somewhere in between those two days??? 
I think I missed it :cry: but I had to work 
what do yall think????


----------



## inkdchick

Dont know why but thought i would keep posting my temps everyday here to see how they would go, hope no-one minds i might be interesting for a soy cycle !!!
My last period was 23rd sept:
cd1 = 96.96/36.08
cd2 = 96.98/36.10 Took Soy isoflavones from today 200mg (5 tablets @ 40mg ea)
cd3 = 96.98/36.10 " " " " "
cd4 = 96.97/36.09 " " " " "
cd5 = 96.86/36.03 " " " " "
cd6 = 97.98/36.10 Took last soy for this cycle today ( i had no side effects at all)
cd7 = 97.02/36.12
cd8 = 97.15/36.19 Had very strong Ov pains as of today
cd9 = 97.25/36.25 Strong Ov pains
cd10 = 97.28/36.26 Very strong OV pains
cd11 = 97.43/36.35 OVULATED TODAY
cd12 = 97.86/36.58 1DPO
cd13 = 98.15/36.75 2DPO
cd14 = 98.86/37.14 3DPO
cd15 = 98.25/26.80 4DPO
cd16 = 98.30/36.83 5DPO
cd17 = 98.13/36.73 6DPO
cd18 = 98.24/27.80 7DPO
cd19 = 98.45/36.91 8DPO 
cd20 = 98.34/36.85 9DPO Today ( gone down not 2 far , is my BFP still on its way !!! )


----------



## Butterfly24

fingers crossed for you indi :)


----------



## inkdchick

Kimmie i think that you have caught it hun so try and relax and see what happens, are you temping too ? xx


----------



## AmorT

Is there a certain type of soy isoflavones that I have to buy ? I've looked and seen there's different kinds online . Can someone please help thanks would love to use it this cycle


----------



## inkdchick

oo you are in the states arent you , now i think there are lots that have gone to Walmart ( sorry if thats not spelt right or wrong), but its a supermarket i think over there but apart from that i dont know what mg they are but i think they might be on a thread somewhere, someone else was wanting to know which ones to buy too and they are in the USA too.
i wish you all the best hun xx


----------



## AmorT

inkdchick said:


> oo you are in the states arent you , now i think there are lots that have gone to Walmart ( sorry if thats not spelt right or wrong), but its a supermarket i think over there but apart from that i dont know what mg they are but i think they might be on a thread somewhere, someone else was wanting to know which ones to buy too and they are in the USA too.
> i wish you all the best hun xx

Thank You .. lol yes its Walmart im going to go today and buy some. thank you so much


----------



## inkdchick

Hey you are welcome , i didnt think id got that right, i have never been to the USA yet but am hoping to go so visit my Hubby's brother and family who live in Conneticut ( probably spelt that wrong too my brain isnt working think its the soy :rofl: well i will go if im not pregnant now as i would be due 26th june and their youngest son has his confirmation ( italian Catholic), in May ! so unless tey take me in early i might not be able to go :cry: , i have always wanted to come over and now i have the chance im likely to be pregnant, but hey it will be so worth it after nearly 3 years of ttc.
I wish you all the best hun. Do you know how to take it !


----------



## kimmie0620

inkdchick said:


> Kimmie i think that you have caught it hun so try and relax and see what happens, are you temping too ? xx

I did for a month one time but I wake up at different times cause my work schedule 1st shift one day, 3rd two days later, then 2nd another day... CRAZY I know but I make good money and its not stressful..

I really hope you have your :bfp: this month 
:hugs:


----------



## kimmie0620

AmorT said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> oo you are in the states arent you , now i think there are lots that have gone to Walmart ( sorry if thats not spelt right or wrong), but its a supermarket i think over there but apart from that i dont know what mg they are but i think they might be on a thread somewhere, someone else was wanting to know which ones to buy too and they are in the USA too.
> i wish you all the best hun xx
> 
> Thank You .. lol yes its Walmart im going to go today and buy some. thank you so muchClick to expand...

the brand I got from walmart are the Spring Valley kind I paid $6.00 for them... (40 mg of soy isoflavones)
:dust:
good luck


----------



## inkdchick

yes they are the ones that were mentioned and the same mg as what mine were from a supermarket over here, thank you and good luck to you too xxx


----------



## maz287

Hey ladies, I've kinda been stalking this thread because it has been soo helpful in figuring out the whole soy thing! I did have a question tho. I started soy yesterday on cd3 and took 120mg. I didn't have any side effects except today I have had this crazy increased sex drive. I don't know if it is the soy. I don't know if that has happened to anyone else? My DH keeps is wandering what is wrong with me because I am usually never this way!!


----------



## inkdchick

keep taking it lol its all good , i had it too but its not that way for everyone tho but enjoy.
Im now cd20 of a 24-27 day cycle and ov's on cd11 and am feeling very pregnant , dont know why maybe i am, but am so tired, told OH its my age im 43 44 in dec, but am secretly hoping to get a + test at weekend.
So good luck hun xx


----------



## AmorT

inkdchick said:


> Hey you are welcome , i didnt think id got that right, i have never been to the USA yet but am hoping to go so visit my Hubby's brother and family who live in Conneticut ( probably spelt that wrong too my brain isnt working think its the soy :rofl: well i will go if im not pregnant now as i would be due 26th june and their youngest son has his confirmation ( italian Catholic), in May ! so unless tey take me in early i might not be able to go :cry: , i have always wanted to come over and now i have the chance im likely to be pregnant, but hey it will be so worth it after nearly 3 years of ttc.
> I wish you all the best hun. Do you know how to take it !

lol you funny. lol. I think you will like it if you come over here and you spelled it right its Connecticut lol (I always remember by saying CONNECT - I - CUT ) :laugh2: but I hope and pray your always to make it  and yes it will be worth the 3 years trying thanks for the info again and I hope and pray you get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## AmorT

Also and no I dont know how to take them - i'm on CD2 today so if i go to walmart n buy them today when do I start?


----------



## inkdchick

thankyou so much hun i need thaose positive vibes for this weekend am testing nervously and yeah i cant wait to come over , i am 45% covered in tattoos and apparantly i will fit in lovely and not be seen as a freak like i am here, i design them for a living so its my life apart from now feeling very pregnant like my body has been taken over , acutally thats exactly how it feels shocked my self i have trying to put the feeling into words all day :rofl: xx


----------



## inkdchick

AmorT said:


> Also and no I dont know how to take them - i'm on CD2 today so if i go to walmart n buy them today when do I start?

you can start tonight or tomorrow cd3, i would start at 120 mg ( 3 tablets ) for 3 days and then on cd4 and cd5 take 160mg ( 4 tablets) but if you start tonight cd2 stop at cd6, if you start tomorrow cd3 stop on cd7, and good luck xx O and take just before you go to bed too not earlier to minimise side effects, i had none !


----------



## AmorT

&& OMG we have the same birthday - I just looked at your siggy  December 28th - lol you will fit in lots of people here love tattoos - I dont look at it crazy - tattoos are a form of art - well i hope the feeling of feeling very pregnant means u are pregnant lol. That lil smilie just crack me up everytime i see it lol

Ok thank you so much - it doesnt have a thanks below that post so ima thank you on the one above it. You have been very helpful


----------



## inkdchick

OMG no really how old will you be tho i will be wait for it ......... 44 :shock: :rofl: no really 44 !!!!!


----------



## AmorT

inkdchick said:


> OMG no really how old will you be tho i will be wait for it ......... 44 :shock: :rofl: no really 44 !!!!!

really ? lol not uh - and its crazy cus ill be 22 !
Please make sure you keep in touch with me


----------



## inkdchick

aww i remember being 22 it was lovely wish i was there now it was the year before i married the bar steward ( a reference for the opposing) word of an ex, but if hadnt have married him i would nt have my daughters, one of whom is 18 and the other 16 and now im trying to have one with my new to be Hubby who is doing my head in and is driving me nuts and i dont get pmt but hey he cant help it lol.
I will keep in touch i will ad you as a friend and a buddy on my posts hang on xx


----------



## AmorT

inkdchick said:


> aww i remember being 22 it was lovely wish i was there now it was the year before i married the ******* of an ex, but if hadnt have married him i would nt have my daughters, one of whom is 18 and the other 16 and now im trying to have one with my new to be Hubby who is doing my head in and is driving me nuts and i dont get pmt but hey he cant help it lol.
> I will keep in touch i will ad you as a friend and a buddy on my posts hang on xx

lol i can only imagine what those stars means (refering to what u called him) atleast he blessed you with something good your beautiful daughters.. ! I hope you and your soon to be DH get your blessing very soon


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you hummm it was a bar steward say it quick ! nite hun i got to get some sleep xx sooo tiredddd


----------



## inkdchick

i will be two times your age i could be your Mum OMG shock have just died LOL , i knew i was tired :rofl:


----------



## inkdchick

Update for Wednesday 13/10/10... :(
My last period was 23rd sept:
cd1 = 96.96/36.08
cd2 = 96.98/36.10 Took Soy isoflavones from today 200mg (5 tablets @ 40mg ea)
cd3 = 96.98/36.10 " " " " "
cd4 = 96.97/36.09 " " " " "
cd5 = 96.86/36.03 " " " " "
cd6 = 97.98/36.10 Took last soy for this cycle today ( i had no side effects at all)
cd7 = 97.02/36.12
cd8 = 97.15/36.19 Had very strong Ov pains as of today
cd9 = 97.25/36.25 Strong Ov pains
cd10 = 97.28/36.26 Very strong OV pains
cd11 = 97.43/36.35 OVULATED TODAY
cd12 = 97.86/36.58 1DPO
cd13 = 98.15/36.75 2DPO
cd14 = 98.86/37.14 3DPO
cd15 = 98.25/36.80 4DPO
cd16 = 98.30/36.83 5DPO
cd17 = 98.13/36.73 6DPO
cd18 = 98.24/37.80 7DPO
cd19 = 98.45/36.91 8DPO
cd20 = 98.34/36.85 9DPO ( gone down !!! )
cd21 = 98.25/36.80 10DPO Today !, well its going down, think it will end with AF !!!


----------



## AmorT

lol you could be my mom 
I was so upset yesterday - I went to the store - had them in my hands and couldnt find my credit card smh yesterday I was so depressed after that so my OH said he'd buy them for me today .... he thinks I need them for health reasons :lol: lol!!!!


----------



## inkdchick

I would have had a son your age, i m/c in 1989 at 5 and half months.
Aww bless you , oh well anyway you an get them and you can defo start them today you are cd3 today arent you so thats fine, most women do them at cd3 i did cd2 as i was older and wanted a head start plus i have shortish cycles of 24 - 27 days depending on how it feels and when i wants to show lol, its only ever been 31 if i have had a m/c so hopefully this will go a lot lot longer and be a stayer, i feel like shit today, no energy whatsoever, have jsut been tot he shop for bread and i feel like i have run a bloody marathon :rofl:, and i feel so heavy, boobs are bloody sore too they have never been this sore before EVER so hoping its all good fingers crossed very tight xx


----------



## AmorT

Aww im sorry to hear about your loss :-(
And I hope those are good signs for you  and that the soy has worked for you!
I decided I'm going to stop tempting because mines are just so up & down and you shouldnt worry about your temp because some people temps get lowered and still be pregnant. 
I'm holding my fingers crossed tight for you


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you i really needed to hear that as i have no idea how they would be if i was pregnant anyhow so, a friend looked at them this morning and said no noway are you pregnant coz its going down, some friend and she is supposed to know all there is about temps as she had to for years but she has had so many problems trying now that she has just got horrible.
So thank you in saying that they dont all have to be high and they havent dropped that bad anyway , so i wont be seeing her again xxx
Thank you xx :friends:
How are you today


----------



## Butterfly24

aww honey don't worry she propbably didn;t mean it

i hope you'll be alright remember PMA!

i upped my dose of the soy and am def feeling mre ov pains now ;) fingers crossed i do actually ov this time lol


----------



## inkdchick

Oh you will hun , you will ov coz soy makes your body think that it needs too so it makes your body do it.
And thank you but beleive me she meant it , she is like that but i wont be seeing her again for a while, i dont think that i will see her when im pregnant either she will be worse, can you imagine :shock:


----------



## Butterfly24

oh dear you don't need friends like that do you!

just be positive about yourself and your journey and ignore her, she doesn;t deserve your friendship. she can't be a very good friend to have spoken to you like that :growlmad: 

hopefully the increased soy will help me fingers crossed :wacko:


----------



## inkdchick

yea it definately will hun and let me know how u get on xxxx


----------



## kimmie0620

inkdchick said:


> Update for Wednesday 13/10/10... :(
> My last period was 23rd sept:
> cd1 = 96.96/36.08
> cd2 = 96.98/36.10 Took Soy isoflavones from today 200mg (5 tablets @ 40mg ea)
> cd3 = 96.98/36.10 " " " " "
> cd4 = 96.97/36.09 " " " " "
> cd5 = 96.86/36.03 " " " " "
> cd6 = 97.98/36.10 Took last soy for this cycle today ( i had no side effects at all)
> cd7 = 97.02/36.12
> cd8 = 97.15/36.19 Had very strong Ov pains as of today
> cd9 = 97.25/36.25 Strong Ov pains
> cd10 = 97.28/36.26 Very strong OV pains
> cd11 = 97.43/36.35 OVULATED TODAY
> cd12 = 97.86/36.58 1DPO
> cd13 = 98.15/36.75 2DPO
> cd14 = 98.86/37.14 3DPO
> cd15 = 98.25/36.80 4DPO
> cd16 = 98.30/36.83 5DPO
> cd17 = 98.13/36.73 6DPO
> cd18 = 98.24/37.80 7DPO
> cd19 = 98.45/36.91 8DPO
> cd20 = 98.34/36.85 9DPO ( gone down !!! )
> cd21 = 98.25/36.80 10DPO Today !, well its going down, think it will end with AF !!!

I did some research on your temps && your temp could have went down because of implantation: 
go to google and type in implantation dip

(An implantation dip is a one-day drop in temperature on a basal body temperature chart, occurring about one week after ovulation. The dip appears during the luteal phase, the time between ovulation and your expected period. Implantation of the embryo usually occurs between days 7 and 11 of the luteal phase, and this is why some people attribute this sudden one-day dip in temperature to implantation.) 

I really don't know much about BBT it seemed way too complicated for me 
I hope this helps you :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## inkdchick

OMG thank you so much that has made me feel a bit better and bless you for taking time out to do that, that was so sweet of you :friends: :hug: xx


----------



## inkdchick

well i think this dip was my implantation ( really hoping ) as i have been cramping tonight mild to medium and then mild and mild is how it is now weird !. Do really hoping that this is it guys a few more days (5) xx


----------



## Butterfly24

inkdchick said:


> well i think this dip was my implantation ( really hoping ) as i have been cramping tonight mild to medium and then mild and mild is how it is now weird !. Do really hoping that this is it guys a few more days (5) xx

really really hoping for you atm hun big hug :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly24

well i upped my dose of soy, i am getting some ov pains mainly twinges etc

i had been on a medium dose for about 4 days and upped it in the last 2-3 days

what do you guys think come off it for a week see if anything happens and try again?


----------



## inkdchick

you are only supposed to take it for 5 days at the start of your cycle hun no more this cycle if you have took for 5 days if you do it will have the reverse effect on your fertility !!!!! xx


----------



## inkdchick

Originally Posted by inkdchick View Post
Update for Wednesday 13/10/10...
My last period was 23rd sept:
cd1 = 96.96/36.08
cd2 = 96.98/36.10 Took Soy isoflavones from today 200mg (5 tablets @ 40mg ea)
cd3 = 96.98/36.10 " " " " "
cd4 = 96.97/36.09 " " " " "
cd5 = 96.86/36.03 " " " " "
cd6 = 97.98/36.10 Took last soy for this cycle today ( i had no side effects at all)
cd7 = 97.02/36.12
cd8 = 97.15/36.19 Had very strong Ov pains as of today
cd9 = 97.25/36.25 Strong Ov pains
cd10 = 97.28/36.26 Very strong OV pains
cd11 = 97.43/36.35 OVULATED TODAY
cd12 = 97.86/36.58 1DPO
cd13 = 98.15/36.75 2DPO
cd14 = 98.86/37.14 3DPO
cd15 = 98.25/36.80 4DPO
cd16 = 98.30/36.83 5DPO
cd17 = 98.13/36.73 6DPO
cd18 = 98.24/37.80 7DPO
cd19 = 98.45/36.91 8DPO
cd20 = 98.34/36.85 9DPO ( gone down !!! )
cd21 = 98.25/36.80 10DPO ( gone down !!!!)
cd22 = 98.15/36.75 11DPO ( gone down again - not good me thinks ? ! ? ) Today


----------



## inkdchick

this was the last mroning for me doing my temps not doing anymore as they are dropping badly now and i dont eant to watch it coming ( you know af!), id just rather it arrived x


----------



## Butterfly24

i know i know but as i have no af i wa taking it to bring on ov and then af hopefully it will help

i took 4x23mg but nothing really happened upped it to 8x23mg and i am getting somekind of ov pains now but not as strong as other people have experienced


----------



## inkdchick

oh hun everyone is different so dont worry it will happen hun just be careful, only looking out for you hun, it will happen hun xxxx


----------



## Butterfly24

inkdchick said:


> oh hun everyone is different so dont worry it will happen hun just be careful, only looking out for you hun, it will happen hun xxxx

thanks honey ;) x


----------



## inkdchick

you're welcome just trust it it does work xx:friends: :hug: im still waiting 4 days left and too nervous to test , these symptoms are stronger but are still too similar to AF so got to wait - grrr ! hating the waiting !! xx


----------



## Butterfly24

the waiting game is awfull

why can't we go to sleep for a couple of weeks after and wake up with an answer eh lol


----------



## inkdchick

that would be lovely , actually a full nights sleep would be lovely i have restless sleep, am shattered all the time and can hardly keep my eyes open now lol but yea i know that would be great ! or how about your little finger lights up when we are well and truly pregnant !


----------



## sianyld

hey ladies,

Hows every1 doing? Im now 7DPO after taking soy iso for days 3-7 this cycle. Been to have progesterone blood test done today and back to the gynae to get my results mon! Hope this 1 shows for once that i ovulated as i def had all the signs! 

Inkdchick - Fx'd hun hope the soy has worked its magic xx


----------



## inkdchick

me too xxx


----------



## inkdchick

well i now have af type cramps so if this is af arriving early she's 5 days early !! :shock:


----------



## AmorT

THE SIDE EFFECTS - I would have posted earlier but I had to send my laptop back to the company to get fixed - I knew there would be side effects its just the hot flases and being so hot that got me - but i hope its worth it - im on day 2 tonight - I got my opks in the mail  so im ready to get this cycle rollin and to receive some good news


----------



## vanessa24

Hello ladies, I hope you all are doing well and getting BFPs :thumbup:. Well this is my first month of trying to see when and if I ovulate, so last night I took my last round of soy isoflavones which was CD2-CD6 but when should I start using OPK? I have no idea what to do or where to start because I don't know when I ovulate. Can anyone help me and maybe give me an estimate on what days I should use OPKs? I counted 14 days before my next period and that would be the 25th but I heard this method doesnt really work for everyone. Help! :dohh:


----------



## AmorT

vanessa24 said:


> Hello ladies, I hope you all are doing well and getting BFPs :thumbup:. Well this is my first month of trying to see when and if I ovulate, so last night I took my last round of soy isoflavones which was CD2-CD6 but when should I start using OPK? I have no idea what to do or where to start because I don't know when I ovulate. Can anyone help me and maybe give me an estimate on what days I should use OPKs? I counted 14 days before my next period and that would be the 25th but I heard this method doesnt really work for everyone. Help! :dohh:

Well well my OPK's (this my first time using them) they have a chart for me since im 32 days cycle it said day 16 - but with the soy it may make you ovulate a lil earlier - so im going to start using mines like a day 9 (because indychick) - sorry if i spelled the name right OV'd as early as day 11.


----------



## USMC Wifey

I finished mine last night as well CD2-CD6, should we start testing at CD7 or CD10 ?? Thanks !


----------



## kimmie0620

:dust:
Today is CD25 for me && either 7-8DPO
I've had some symptoms:
nausea 
tingling boobs
headache
heart burn
this morning cramps

but like always I got some kind of symptom every month 
I still got 3-5 days to go before expected AF (last month came a day early but I think it was because I had a pap smear)

good luck everyone


----------



## inkdchick

i did ov on cd11 but i think that i am now out as i have brown tinged discharge and am so badly constipated with tingly boobs and slight cramping, the af cramping i had last night was really strong so instead of it being inbedding i think that it was probably the start of my af so i thought i would pop on and let you all know and now im off for a bath and to get some dinner coz i am starving !, good luck to you all im looking forward to starting soy again next cycle so onwards and upwards xx


----------



## vanessa24

USMC, so then we have the same cycle? How long does your cycle usually last?


----------



## USMC Wifey

vanessa24 said:


> USMC, so then we have the same cycle? How long does your cycle usually last?


I have a 32 day cycle but I only bleed for 3 maybe 4 days...:happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

I'm trying my first soy cycle. Today is CD3 and I took 120 mgs. I'm wondering if that's a good dose? What does did everyone start on? I see things from 80-200 mg! I do usually have long cycles, so should I take more?

Thanks and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## vanessa24

USMC, well usually I last at least 6 or 7 days but this month, being my first on soy isoflavones, it only lasted 4 days so I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it. I'm not complaining about it though because the shorter the better :thumbup:. Allie, this was my first month taking soy isoflavones so I only took 80 mg to begin with and I took them on CD 2-6. Good Luck to both of you...:dust:


----------



## MrsPOP

First cycle on low dose Soy and I have to say I'm not impressed. I wanted to bring ov forward but nope, CD17 and I have my high on CBFM so I will be Oving tomorrow as usual. Not only that but it's totally messed with my temperatures and I don't have the strong ovulation pains I normally do. Im not going to bother with it next cycle.


----------



## inkdchick

hun what mg were you taking, as you may need to up the mg's for you hun. I took 200mg but i am 43 and have been ttc to nearly 3 years.
So my advise would be dont give up and see about upping them and giving it one more try.
They have worked for so many who were told that there was no chance that they would be pregnant and they too have fallen pregnant on Soy isoflavones.
Sometimes it takes one two or three cycles for the soy to work, looks like it will be entering my 2nd too but im still hopeful.
Good Luck in which ever you choose to do xx


----------



## kimmie0620

I am still so confused!!!

Tell me what ya think
Sept.21 CD1 AF
Sept.22 CD2 AF
Sept.23 CD3 AF Soy isoflavones 200mg
Sept.24 CD4 AF Soy isoflavones 200mg
Sept.25 CD5 AF Soy isoflavones 200mg
Sept.26 CD6 Soy Isoflavones 200mg
Sept.27 CD7 Soy Isoflavones 200mg
Sept.28 CD8
Sept.29 CD9
Sept.30 CD10 Mucinex
Oct.1 CD11 Mucinex
Oct.2 CD12 Mucinex
Oct.3 CD13 Mucinex Cramping
Oct.4 CD14 Mucinex Cramping :sex: Stretchy Clear CM softcups 
Oct.5 CD15 Mucinex Cramping :sex: Stretchy Clear CM softcups 
Oct.6 CD16 Mucinex + opk Creamy CM
Oct.7 CD17 + opk Creamy CM 
Oct.8 CD18 - Opk Creamy CM
Oct.9 CD19 Creamy CM 
Oct.10 CD20 
Oct.11 CD20
Oct.12 CD21 :sex: (just for fun) really bad heart burn 
Oct.13 CD22 tingling boobs Nausea Heart burn 
Oct.14 CD23 Sore boobs Nausea head ache 
Oct.15 CD24 cramps :bfn:
Oct.16 CD25 cramps :bfn:
Oct.17 CD26
Oct.18 CD27 
OCT.19 CD28 Possible AF
Oct.20 CD29 Possible AF
Oct.21 CD30 Possible AF

Like I said before I didn't take OPKS til CD 16 out of curiosity, but I just don't understand how I can have the very clear stretchy CM the day before 2 positive OPKS...
I really think I missed it 
I know the swimmers can live in your cervix for 72 hours but if I O on the day of my first neg. then my swimmers died....
Is that possible to not O when I have my most fertile CM I had :sex: those 2 days, it's just not adding up with the opks 

I am driving myself batty trying to google and research to see with all these :bfn: if there is a chance I still could be


----------



## USMC Wifey

Just DTD every other day !


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone,
I'm a bit confused by all of this. Having tried to do my own research and from looking at comments here I can't work out which day after my cycle begins I'm meant to start taking the soy and how much to take. I know I can only take it for 5 days, and that's about the only thing I have clear in my head at the moment.
If anyone can help, or point me in the right direction, I'd be really grateful.

Many thanks

Sarah Xx


----------



## sianyld

MissSazra said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a bit confused by all of this. Having tried to do my own research and from looking at comments here I can't work out which day after my cycle begins I'm meant to start taking the soy and how much to take. I know I can only take it for 5 days, and that's about the only thing I have clear in my head at the moment.
> If anyone can help, or point me in the right direction, I'd be really grateful.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Sarah Xx

Hey hun, 
how long are ur normal cycles?... i have had long cycles for ages and PCOS but took soy on days 3-7 and ovulated on Cd21.x


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Sianyld,
My cycles used to be 28 days (even with PCOS) until August when stress altered my cycle. Last AF was Sept 17th, and currently am waiting this month (have done tests and all BFN's) so still waiting. Do I need to have regular cycles to be able to take it?
Thanks

Sarah


----------



## inkdchick

no hun it has regulated a lot of ladies, good luck.

i'm out girls got af full flo this morning so cd1 today so dont know whether coz im 24 day cycle to take soy from cd1 today or to take from cd3 as ive tried cd2 so what do you think ? good luck to everyone still waiting to find out xxxxx


----------



## kimmie0620

inkdchick said:


> no hun it has regulated a lot of ladies, good luck.
> 
> i'm out girls got af full flo this morning so cd1 today so dont know whether coz im 24 day cycle to take soy from cd1 today or to take from cd3 as ive tried cd2 so what do you think ? good luck to everyone still waiting to find out xxxxx

I took soy last month CD 1-5 && I didn't like it as good as I did this month taking it from CD 3-7 

I'm so sorry the :witch: came, I hope next month is your :bfp:
:dust: 
:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

kimmie0620 said:


> I am still so confused!!!
> 
> Tell me what ya think
> Sept.21 CD1 AF
> Sept.22 CD2 AF
> Sept.23 CD3 AF Soy isoflavones 200mg
> Sept.24 CD4 AF Soy isoflavones 200mg
> Sept.25 CD5 AF Soy isoflavones 200mg
> Sept.26 CD6 Soy Isoflavones 200mg
> Sept.27 CD7 Soy Isoflavones 200mg
> Sept.28 CD8
> Sept.29 CD9
> Sept.30 CD10 Mucinex
> Oct.1 CD11 Mucinex
> Oct.2 CD12 Mucinex
> Oct.3 CD13 Mucinex Cramping
> Oct.4 CD14 Mucinex Cramping :sex: Stretchy Clear CM softcups
> Oct.5 CD15 Mucinex Cramping :sex: Stretchy Clear CM softcups
> Oct.6 CD16 Mucinex + opk Creamy CM
> Oct.7 CD17 + opk Creamy CM
> Oct.8 CD18 - Opk Creamy CM
> Oct.9 CD19 Creamy CM
> Oct.10 CD20
> Oct.11 CD20
> Oct.12 CD21 :sex: (just for fun) really bad heart burn
> Oct.13 CD22 tingling boobs Nausea Heart burn
> Oct.14 CD23 Sore boobs Nausea head ache
> Oct.15 CD24 cramps :bfn:
> Oct.16 CD25 cramps :bfn:
> Oct.17 CD26
> Oct.18 CD27
> OCT.19 CD28 Possible AF
> Oct.20 CD29 Possible AF
> Oct.21 CD30 Possible AF
> 
> Like I said before I didn't take OPKS til CD 16 out of curiosity, but I just don't understand how I can have the very clear stretchy CM the day before 2 positive OPKS...
> I really think I missed it
> I know the swimmers can live in your cervix for 72 hours but if I O on the day of my first neg. then my swimmers died....
> Is that possible to not O when I have my most fertile CM I had :sex: those 2 days, it's just not adding up with the opks
> 
> I am driving myself batty trying to google and research to see with all these :bfn: if there is a chance I still could be

if i were you id go to the gp on monday morning and as for bloods. it sounds to me like you are is the spotting heavy or light if it stops by tomorrow then u will be able to test again in two or three days as a test wont be postitive til the spotting has stopped hun, i hope that helps xxx good luck xxx


----------



## Damita

Hey ladies tried soy this month and it made my ovulation 5 days late don't know what I did wrong


----------



## kimmie0620

inkdchick said:


> kimmie0620 said:
> 
> 
> I am still so confused!!!
> 
> Tell me what ya think
> Sept.21 CD1 AF
> Sept.22 CD2 AF
> Sept.23 CD3 AF Soy isoflavones 200mg
> Sept.24 CD4 AF Soy isoflavones 200mg
> Sept.25 CD5 AF Soy isoflavones 200mg
> Sept.26 CD6 Soy Isoflavones 200mg
> Sept.27 CD7 Soy Isoflavones 200mg
> Sept.28 CD8
> Sept.29 CD9
> Sept.30 CD10 Mucinex
> Oct.1 CD11 Mucinex
> Oct.2 CD12 Mucinex
> Oct.3 CD13 Mucinex Cramping
> Oct.4 CD14 Mucinex Cramping :sex: Stretchy Clear CM softcups
> Oct.5 CD15 Mucinex Cramping :sex: Stretchy Clear CM softcups
> Oct.6 CD16 Mucinex + opk Creamy CM
> Oct.7 CD17 + opk Creamy CM
> Oct.8 CD18 - Opk Creamy CM
> Oct.9 CD19 Creamy CM
> Oct.10 CD20
> Oct.11 CD20
> Oct.12 CD21 :sex: (just for fun) really bad heart burn
> Oct.13 CD22 tingling boobs Nausea Heart burn
> Oct.14 CD23 Sore boobs Nausea head ache
> Oct.15 CD24 cramps :bfn:
> Oct.16 CD25 cramps :bfn:
> Oct.17 CD26
> Oct.18 CD27
> OCT.19 CD28 Possible AF
> Oct.20 CD29 Possible AF
> Oct.21 CD30 Possible AF
> 
> Like I said before I didn't take OPKS til CD 16 out of curiosity, but I just don't understand how I can have the very clear stretchy CM the day before 2 positive OPKS...
> I really think I missed it
> I know the swimmers can live in your cervix for 72 hours but if I O on the day of my first neg. then my swimmers died....
> Is that possible to not O when I have my most fertile CM I had :sex: those 2 days, it's just not adding up with the opks
> 
> I am driving myself batty trying to google and research to see with all these :bfn: if there is a chance I still could be
> 
> if i were you id go to the gp on monday morning and as for bloods. it sounds to me like you are is the spotting heavy or light if it stops by tomorrow then u will be able to test again in two or three days as a test wont be postitive til the spotting has stopped hun, i hope that helps xxx good luck xxxClick to expand...

I haven't bleed yet 
I wrote that wrong 
I'm sorry 


I am almost 95% sure I'm not this month though 
i took 2 tests && like always neg
AF should be here in 3-5 days 

The fertile CM should be clear right???


----------



## kimmie0620

Damita said:


> Hey ladies tried soy this month and it made my ovulation 5 days late don't know what I did wrong

It made me O late last month too...
what CD did you take em on


----------



## Anastacia7

Hi, not sure if this has been addressed in the 62 pages of this thread so please bear with me. Is it ok to take SI for someone who has a regular cycle? My cycle runs between 28-38 days in the last 8 cycles but usually around 31 days +/- 2 days. I'm not sure but I reckon that's normal? Is it ok for me to take SI and if yes, what dosage should I take?


----------



## wish2bmum

hi ladies, also took say 80mg CD2 -7 and am now CD74 with no signs of ov :( not sure if down to the soy but has put me off trying it again next month. (cycle before soy was 43 days!)


----------



## Damita

kimmie0620 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies tried soy this month and it made my ovulation 5 days late don't know what I did wrong
> 
> It made me O late last month too...
> what CD did you take em onClick to expand...

CD3 to CD7, you?


----------



## Damita

wish2bmum said:


> hi ladies, also took say 80mg CD2 -7 and am now CD74 with no signs of ov :( not sure if down to the soy but has put me off trying it again next month. (cycle before soy was 43 days!)

 Glad I am not the only one who had issues with soy and late ovulation


----------



## SidneyGirl

So I got pregnant last month, my first month trying SI, but had a MC at 5wks. The MC was basily like a period (I was lucky) so I took SI days 5-9 of the MC, at that point we were going to wait a month at least before trying again, but took them anyway. So when I realized I was ovulating I talked it over with DH and we decided go ahead and TTC - I just found out I am pregnant again!! I am very nervous because of the MC last month so I am taking it day by day and crossing my fingers this baby will stick. But I can't help thinking that the SI really work for me!!!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Sarah!

What dosage does everyone take? What's the max that's okay to take? I'm taking 120.

Also, is it okay to take it CD 4-8 instead of 3-7? I ask because I counted CD1 as the day I started bleeding heavily but I was spotting the day before that, which mave have been CD1....yeah, I'm totally over thinking this!


----------



## SammieGrace

SidneyGirl said:


> So I got pregnant last month, my first month trying SI, but had a MC at 5wks. The MC was basily like a period (I was lucky) so I took SI days 5-9 of the MC, at that point we were going to wait a month at least before trying again, but took them anyway. So when I realized I was ovulating I talked it over with DH and we decided go ahead and TTC - I just found out I am pregnant again!! I am very nervous because of the MC last month so I am taking it day by day and crossing my fingers this baby will stick. But I can't help thinking that the SI really work for me!!!

Congrats on your :bfp: ! How much soy did you take??? i.e. I am never sure if people are talking about the mg of the capsule itself or the mg of isos it says on the back, like my pills are 100 mg, but on the back it says "soy isos 42 mg".

@wish2bmum: Have you told your doc about this long cycle? they can usually give something to start your period i think?


----------



## BrandysBabies

So, is there any correlation between IS or Clomid and coveiving multiples?


----------



## Anastacia7

SidneyGirl said:


> So I got pregnant last month, my first month trying SI, but had a MC at 5wks. The MC was basily like a period (I was lucky) so I took SI days 5-9 of the MC, at that point we were going to wait a month at least before trying again, but took them anyway. So when I realized I was ovulating I talked it over with DH and we decided go ahead and TTC - I just found out I am pregnant again!! I am very nervous because of the MC last month so I am taking it day by day and crossing my fingers this baby will stick. But I can't help thinking that the SI really work for me!!!

Hi Sarah, can I ask what is your cycle period before you started taking SI? Did you have irregular cycles?


----------



## SidneyGirl

My first time trying SI I took a 120mg (front of the bottle #) at night CD 2-6, it didn't make me ovulate sooner but I ended up pregnant. The second month that I had the mc I took them CD 5-9, same dose as the first month and I am pregnant again, this time though I found out on 10DPO which is odd for me and it wasn't a faint line very clear line...my other two pregnancies I didn't get a faint line till 12DPO.

We TTC for four months with no luck and I started searching out natural ways to increase the odd when I came upon articles about SI, figured I would give them a try. My cycles are long anyway around 40 days.


----------



## kimmie0620

Damita said:


> kimmie0620 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies tried soy this month and it made my ovulation 5 days late don't know what I did wrong
> 
> It made me O late last month too...
> what CD did you take em onClick to expand...
> 
> CD3 to CD7, you?Click to expand...

the month my O was late i took it on cd 1=5


----------



## kimmie0620

SidneyGirl said:


> My first time trying SI I took a 120mg (front of the bottle #) at night CD 2-6, it didn't make me ovulate sooner but I ended up pregnant. The second month that I had the mc I took them CD 5-9, same dose as the first month and I am pregnant again, this time though I found out on 10DPO which is odd for me and it wasn't a faint line very clear line...my other two pregnancies I didn't get a faint line till 12DPO.
> 
> We TTC for four months with no luck and I started searching out natural ways to increase the odd when I came upon articles about SI, figured I would give them a try. My cycles are long anyway around 40 days.

congrats I hope you have a sticky bean


----------



## kimmie0620

SammieGrace said:


> SidneyGirl said:
> 
> 
> So I got pregnant last month, my first month trying SI, but had a MC at 5wks. The MC was basily like a period (I was lucky) so I took SI days 5-9 of the MC, at that point we were going to wait a month at least before trying again, but took them anyway. So when I realized I was ovulating I talked it over with DH and we decided go ahead and TTC - I just found out I am pregnant again!! I am very nervous because of the MC last month so I am taking it day by day and crossing my fingers this baby will stick. But I can't help thinking that the SI really work for me!!!
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: ! How much soy did you take??? i.e. I am never sure if people are talking about the mg of the capsule itself or the mg of isos it says on the back, like my pills are 100 mg, but on the back it says "soy isos 42 mg".
> 
> @wish2bmum: Have you told your doc about this long cycle? they can usually give something to start your period i think?Click to expand...

its the 42 mg of soy iso you go by


----------



## kimmie0620

Allie84 said:


> Congrats Sarah!
> 
> What dosage does everyone take? What's the max that's okay to take? I'm taking 120.
> 
> Also, is it okay to take it CD 4-8 instead of 3-7? I ask because I counted CD1 as the day I started bleeding heavily but I was spotting the day before that, which mave have been CD1....yeah, I'm totally over thinking this!

I found this on google for ya 
CD 1-5 or 2-6, or 3-7 or 5-9 
so i guessing you can take it on CD 4-8 

CD 1 is the day you actually start bleeding, spotting does not count 

I think you should be fine taking 120 mg 

what cd are you on now???


----------



## kimmie0620

BrandysBabies said:


> So, is there any correlation between IS or Clomid and coveiving multiples?

idk about clomid I've never took it. 
but i found this on google too 
3-7 gives you more follicles (better chance of twins) but 5-9 gives you bigger follicles

I really don't know how true that is but i hope this helps


----------



## kimmie0620

Hope all this helps I don't know how true it is, it's from what I've researched and everyone is different....

I try to help everyone I can,
:dust:
Hope you all get your :bfp:


----------



## SidneyGirl

kimmie0620 said:


> SammieGrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SidneyGirl said:
> 
> 
> So I got pregnant last month, my first month trying SI, but had a MC at 5wks. The MC was basily like a period (I was lucky) so I took SI days 5-9 of the MC, at that point we were going to wait a month at least before trying again, but took them anyway. So when I realized I was ovulating I talked it over with DH and we decided go ahead and TTC - I just found out I am pregnant again!! I am very nervous because of the MC last month so I am taking it day by day and crossing my fingers this baby will stick. But I can't help thinking that the SI really work for me!!!
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: ! How much soy did you take??? i.e. I am never sure if people are talking about the mg of the capsule itself or the mg of isos it says on the back, like my pills are 100 mg, but on the back it says "soy isos 42 mg".
> 
> @wish2bmum: Have you told your doc about this long cycle? they can usually give something to start your period i think?Click to expand...
> 
> its the 42 mg of soy iso you go byClick to expand...

Yes, the mg on the front of the bottle is what I go by, the ones I have are 40mg, so I took three for the total of 120mg


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Kimmie! I'm CD5 now, so I started on 3 (but was worried maybe it was really CD4).


----------



## babygirlhall

hi girls, 
im not sure what cd i am, last af 5th aug (only one af since stopping bcp in june) i really want to start taking SI to try and help my body start doing something again, really want to be pregnant! :cry: how do i know when to start taking them and for how long? Should i just start now? 
Help! :shrug:

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## kimmie0620

babygirlhall said:


> hi girls,
> im not sure what cd i am, last af 5th aug (only one af since stopping bcp in june) i really want to start taking SI to try and help my body start doing something again, really want to be pregnant! :cry: how do i know when to start taking them and for how long? Should i just start now?
> Help! :shrug:
> 
> Thanks :hugs:

Don't take them unless you are on your period and then you can only take them for 5 days no more!!!

CD 1-5 or 2-6, or 3-7 or 5-9
mg vary from person to person no more than 200mg a night I know for sure, && some ppl take as low as 80 mg a night 
go to google and look around and take the mg you think is right for you
i know if you read through all these threads you can get an idea of the mg and side effects (it will take a while but it helps) 
i researched til i found someone similar to me and saw how many mg they took && the out come


----------



## kimmie0620

Allie84 said:


> Thanks Kimmie! I'm CD5 now, so I started on 3 (but was worried maybe it was really CD4).

either way I don't see how it could hurt
I have read of some women taking it on cd 4-8 
if it dont help try on a different cd next time


----------



## Butterfly24

babygirlhall said:


> hi girls,
> im not sure what cd i am, last af 5th aug (only one af since stopping bcp in june) i really want to start taking SI to try and help my body start doing something again, really want to be pregnant! :cry: how do i know when to start taking them and for how long? Should i just start now?
> Help! :shrug:
> 
> Thanks :hugs:

baby i started taking sot to 'get me going' lol 

i took 4 23mg tablets for 4 days and then 8 23mg tablets for 3 days 

started getting pains after a couple of days and am hoping to ov this month

if i don't get any af within 3 weeks from me finishing the 1st lot i will ty again ;)


----------



## inkdchick

i hope you will be ok you are only suppposed to take them for 5 days thats it no more as it has a reverse effect on your eggs hun


----------



## lol2811

Hi

Just wondering would these be ok:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Soy-isoflavo...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2c54d8de5a

Unless anyone can suggest anywhere else to get them in the UK??

Thanks


----------



## babygirlhall

Im a little confused now and unsure what to do, got bloods being done at docs tomorrow but if all comes back ok with that and doc does not show anything i want to start SI. Am worried cos not sure if its ok to start them as i dont know what cd im on, i dont want to do more harm to myself?! 
Please advise :cry:
:hugs:


----------



## pink80

lol2811 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering would these be ok:
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Soy-isoflavo...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2c54d8de5a
> 
> Unless anyone can suggest anywhere else to get them in the UK??
> 
> Thanks

:hi:

I got mine from Tesco :) or you can get them from Holland and Barratt

xx


----------



## lolley

lol2811 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering would these be ok:
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Soy-isoflavo...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2c54d8de5a
> 
> Unless anyone can suggest anywhere else to get them in the UK??
> 
> Thanks

there the ones i use.
I got my bfp 1st month with them although it wasnt to be, but im due af tomorrow and my temps are still high so its looking good :)


----------



## lol2811

pink80 said:


> lol2811 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just wondering would these be ok:
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Soy-isoflavo...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2c54d8de5a
> 
> Unless anyone can suggest anywhere else to get them in the UK??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :hi:
> 
> I got mine from Tesco :) or you can get them from Holland and Barratt
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I was going to get them from tesco and then i read somewhere that they only have 4% of soy in it, is this not the case??

How many do you take of the tesco's ones?

Thanks xx


----------



## pink80

It says they are 40mg of Soy and I took 3 a day from CD 3 to 7. Based on my temps and OPKs Fertilty Friend says I ov'd on CD16, and I hadn't ovulated for the past 3 cycles.

HTH

xx


----------



## lol2811

Oh perhaps i will still get the Tesco ones then.

Thanks
xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies,

hope you dont mind me joining you! 

i am cd 1 today grrrrr but taking bull by horns not expecting soy to work first month but am hoping that it will help me get pregnant before the year is out

going to take soy - which i bought from tescos fyi they have 3 for 3 on at the moment - days 3-7 as going to take 120mg

i am also going to use pressed as i heard clomid/iso dry you up a bit?

last month i didnt ov until cd 23, th elast 4 months i have ovd 16, 18, 18 and 23 and before that did not ovulate at all, my cycle lengths have varied greatly in the 7 previous cycles so for cycle 8 i will be taking matters in my own hands hopefully!


----------



## AmorT

Hey ladies ... how long after taking the soy did you all start using OPK'S ? I want to just go by my temps. but they are a lil crazy and all over the place.

How are you ladies doing ? After about the 3rd day the symptoms of the SOY didnt even bother me so im hoping it worked for me this month.


----------



## kimmie0620

Took another test using FMU && :bfn: 
I think I'm going to give soy a break for a couple of months..
My AF should be here today or within the next three days...
I'm heartbroken... just need to some time to pull myself together 
:dust:
Good Luck 
your all in my prayers


----------



## lol2811

Sorry to hear that Kimmie. Hopefully next cycle will be yours!! FX for you!


----------



## lolley

I bloody love soy i do :)

we have been ttc 12 months this month, i got my bfp in may but mc, before that i didnt even get a sniff of a line.
2nd month trying after mc and bfp this morning :happydance:


stick with it girls it is sooooo worth it :)


----------



## inkdchick

aww kimmie im so sorry hun af got me too but on my scheduled day cd24 so i have tried soy this cycle from cd1 as i have short cycles, all the best on your break from it tho hun, i will only be doing it this cycle and next and that will be it for me i have had enough of trying all together now getting too old for all this heartache and cant take anymore so roll on the next couple of months xx


----------



## inkdchick

aww lolley, am so so pleased for you hun Congratulations :happydance: xx


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies
Do you mind if I join you? I started soy last night I'm taking it CD5-9 I'm going to take 50mg,100mg,150mg, 150mg + 200mg. I took the first tablet last night so am feeling nervous/excited.
My cycles are between 28-35 days, my CD 21 bloods (well 7 days post ov) were low progesterone 18 then 21 should be over 30. I'm not sure if I ovulate or not I thought I did I get EWCM and a smiley face on CD15-21, I can't temp because I never get 3 hours sleep in a row before waking.
Kimmie sorry you're having a rough time :hugs:I found it hsard to pick myself up this month when AF arrived.
Congrats Lolley really pleased for you.
Here's hoping we all get our :bfp:soon
:dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

welcome sukisam and good luck , i dont temp coz they worry me if they go down and i dont know why lol and i always need a pee and cant temp before i have to get up lol so dont worry about them and dont worry about the soy as long as you only take them for the 5 days you will be fine. Good Luck xx


----------



## MrsEvans

lolley said:


> I bloody love soy i do :)
> 
> we have been ttc 12 months this month, i got my bfp in may but mc, before that i didnt even get a sniff of a line.
> 2nd month trying after mc and bfp this morning :happydance:
> 
> 
> stick with it girls it is sooooo worth it :)


Huge congrats honey

how much Soy did you take this cycle?
:happydance:


----------



## lolley

i took 200mg cd 3-7. I always take it at night as it gives me really bad headaches.

What i did notice though going by my charts the last 2 months i o'd exactly the same day and last month i took 150mg and 200mg this month. I did however notice lots and lots of ovary cramps from very early on. It seemed to be doing much more this month than last.

Hope that helps :)


----------



## sianyld

I too got my :bfp: yesterday after 1st cycle with soy! i Have been ttc for 16months with pcos and nothing....def believe it was they soy that helped.

My prog level at 7DPO was 81! usually they are only 19 or 2.something! xx


----------



## lolley

Huge congrats hun :)


----------



## sianyld

thanks and congrats to u to sweetheart...hope they r both super sticky beans for us xxxx


----------



## pink80

Congratulations Ladies,

SOY definitely helped me ovulate last month, I hadn't for the 3 months prior to that, so I'm hoping for the same this cycle. I took 120mg last night and I will do the same for the next 4 days.

xx


----------



## sianyld

Thanks and GL hun, i think soy can be a powerful thing :dust: xx


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Congrats to lolley & sianyld! So excited for you ladies :happydance: I think this truly gives hope to everyone here (especially to me since I have PCOS too). Hope I will get BFP too before this year ends... I haven't gotten AF yet & I don't want to use the test. I usually have long cycle. Anyway, I have been having AF symptoms for days now... :shrug:


----------



## AmorT

Congrats ladies on your :bfp: H&H 9 months.

I'm waiting to ovulate - took my very first opk yesterday it was a faint line - negative i know but im hoping soy does me good like the rest of your ladies.


----------



## lolley

well im sending all you soy ladies lots and lots of :dust:

and hope you all get your bfps soon :)


----------



## USMC Wifey

Congrats to all the ladies that got BFP this month...Hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months..This is my first time using Soy after a MC last month...fingers crossed it does the trick for a strong egg this month !


----------



## schnoodle

where do you girls get your soy from please im inm the uk? do you take ot from day 3-7??? how much would you start with please? does it have side atffects??

sprry for ll the questions! lol! xx


----------



## USMC Wifey

schnoodle said:


> where do you girls get your soy from please im inm the uk? do you take ot from day 3-7??? how much would you start with please? does it have side atffects??
> 
> sprry for ll the questions! lol! xx

I'm in the USA, I just bought mine at the local GNC. But I am pretty sure that you can also go to any drugstore to purchase it. I started on day 2 and took it through day 6. Starting with 68mg and working up to 170mg on the last day.  If I don't have any luck with it this month I will start again next month but with a higher dose and work up to the max. dose of 200mg..

Good luck to you:hugs:


----------



## sianyld

Thanks for all the congrats ladies and hope u all get those :bfp:'s with soy.

Schnoodle i got mine from tesco, i took 3 tabs a nite CD's 3-7, they were 40mg a tab so took 3=120mg, think they cost about £4 for a bottle of 30...GL xxx


----------



## pink80

Schnoodle I did the exact same thing as sianyld, I think all vitamins are 3 for 2 in Tesco aswell.

xxx


----------



## schnoodle

thanks girls, can you get them delivered from tescos? i dont drive and there snt a tescos near me? x


----------



## schnoodle

is anyone usiong the swanson ones? from amazon? x


----------



## Allie84

Congrats on the BFPs!!! :dance:

Tonight is my last night taking the soy this cycle (my first trying soy)...I haven't noticed anything different at all. :shrug: I hope 120 mg is a high enough dose!! 

Quick question...how many days after last dose of soy should I expect ov? Today is CD7.


----------



## pink80

schnoodle said:


> is anyone usiong the swanson ones? from amazon? x

Sorry I haven't - do you know what mg they are..? Tesco do deliver but you would have to pay a delivery fee, plus you have to check they are in your area.



Allie84 said:


> Congrats on the BFPs!!! :dance:
> 
> Tonight is my last night taking the soy this cycle (my first trying soy)...I haven't noticed anything different at all. :shrug: I hope 120 mg is a high enough dose!!
> 
> Quick question...how many days after last dose of soy should I expect ov? Today is CD7.

I took 120mg and to be honest I didn't notice anything really different either, I took mine at night, so if there were any side effects I think I would have slept through them.

I took them cycle day 4-8 last month and I ov'd on CD16, I'm taking it from CD 3-7 this time, so I'm hoping for day 14 or 15.

HTH

xx


----------



## Allie84

Well I suppose it's good there aren't any side effects...I also took mine at night.

Wow, I can't even imagine ovulating as early as day 16! That would be amazing for me, usually the _earliest_ I ov is CD21. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Razcox

Hi all been reading this thread but not posted but i just wanted to pop in and say i used soy for the first time this month and it looks like i have got a :bfp:!!!! I had really bad ov pains on both sides so it must have done something in there. 

Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## inkdchick

congratulations Razcox, fantastic news :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

schnoodle said:


> where do you girls get your soy from please im inm the uk? do you take ot from day 3-7??? how much would you start with please? does it have side atffects??
> 
> sprry for ll the questions! lol! xx

Tesco hun 40mg each tablet and they are buy 2 get a third free or something like that lol tesco's own yellow lid good luck xx


----------



## inkdchick

Allie84 said:


> Well I suppose it's good there aren't any side effects...I also took mine at night.
> 
> Wow, I can't even imagine ovulating as early as day 16! That would be amazing for me, usually the _earliest_ I ov is CD21.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

you should ov the day you normally do or up to 3 days earlier !


----------



## pink80

Razcox said:


> Hi all been reading this thread but not posted but i just wanted to pop in and say i used soy for the first time this month and it looks like i have got a :bfp:!!!! I had really bad ov pains on both sides so it must have done something in there.
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust:

Congrats - H&H 9 Months x


----------



## Sherley

Can anyone tell me if its OK to use soy after annovulatory cycle? I've just started AF, but I know I didnt ovulate.
I'd really appreciate some help so if the answer is yes, I can take CD 2-6!
THANKS! x


----------



## USMC Wifey

Sherley said:


> Can anyone tell me if its OK to use soy after annovulatory cycle? I've just started AF, but I know I didnt ovulate.
> I'd really appreciate some help so if the answer is yes, I can take CD 2-6!
> THANKS! x

Yes, now is the time to start taking the soy if you are on your menstral cycle right now..:hugs:


----------



## lolley

congratulations Razcox :happydance:

Sherley - yes take them :)


----------



## Tanya8

Hello ladies. Congrats to all of you getting your BFPs!!! It's so exciting. I've been following your posts for a while. I'm on CD15 today and took soy CD5-9 (120mg). Yesterday, I had HORRIBLE cramps and bloating. I was soooo gassy that I'm not sure if it was O pain, or just horrible gas. I was wondering if those of you who experienced O pain on soy could describe it. For me, it was cramps all over, not just on one side. Could you please peak at my chart? Today, I'm still a bit bloated, but no pain. I had watery CM yesterday, but today is creamy. Thoughts? 
Thanks! 
www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30c874


----------



## lolley

I get o pains, usually on one side and very painfull.Last motns i got it on both sides when i took 200mg of soy.

Its a very sharp pain but def located on the one side usually


----------



## Tanya8

Any bloating going on with the pains?


----------



## lolley

no not during ovulation always before af :winkwink:


----------



## Sherley

Thanks for the answers guys - I'll definitely give soy a go, and see if I can (finally) ovulate - coming off bloomin BCP has totally messed me up - not ovulated since July! :wacko:


----------



## MrsPOP

I took low dose Soy and it didnt do anything for bring ov forward but I did get stronger lines on my OPKs which on reflection is an improvement although it did bugger up my temps. I think I will take it again next cycle at a higher dose.


----------



## lornapj83

hey everyone i have probs asked this b4 but what days do i take them, please xxx


----------



## krissie328

I am taking my days CD 3-7. i know others have done 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 5-9. So yea...


----------



## lornapj83

whats the dosage i should take to and ty xx


----------



## krissie328

I know some people take as low as 80mg all the way up to 200mg. They say to take twice the amount you would of Clomid. I personally am taking 200 mg this cycle because I don't ovulate and I felt thats where I want to go.


----------



## TaNasha

hi liadies, yesterday i went to a health shop to buy some soy isoflavones, but they only have capsules of 750mg, i have looked everywhere else and they dont seem to come in 40mg capsules? Where do you get yours?


----------



## poppy666

Does anyone take the Soy capsules over the length of each day or all at once of an evening?


----------



## krissie328

I read somewhere (not sure where) that you should take them all at once the same time every day. I take mine in the evenings since I am prone to bad headaches.


----------



## SammieGrace

I took them all in the evening because some people have side effects


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies, will take rest tonight then all 4 tomorrow night, 160mg hope thats enough :haha:


----------



## USMC Wifey

I took mine in the evening before bed as well, I didn't want the side effects that everyone talks about. I will admit though when I took them it felt like they were stuck in my throat for awhile..Kind of an uncomfortable weird feeling..


----------



## inkdchick

i take mine just before i lay down at night and took them from cd1 this cycle coz mine are only 24 days long and forgot to take the 5th day ones so took the last days on day 6 just hope that it will work as well, am now cd7 and awaiting OV hopefully on cd11 as normal, and if it doesnt work i will be taking them from cd3 to 7 and that will be the last ttc cycle for me as im 44 in dec so am really hoping that it works this one or the next but if it dont i have a very loving to be hubby and we will just go travelling and enjoying each other more than we do now.
Good Luck Girls xx


----------



## krissie328

So I was wondering if soy has effected anyone the way it has effected me???

So whenever I take soy I am super emotional for a week. I am always crying and upset over stupid stuff... :dohh:

Anyone??
:blush:


----------



## Allie84

Krissie, this is my first time on soy and I haven't noticed that yet, but I have noticed I've had an upset stomach the past few days. Has anyone had this? I'm CD10 and took the soy CD 3-7. :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

I haven't noticed an upset tummy.... But I have also been so sick with a cold that I can hardly eat!


----------



## krissie328

So I have a question! I totally forgot my soy last night before bed. So I took it this morning twelve hours late! So I was wondering do I take tonight's dose at bed or should I resume and finish taking my soy tomorrow morning????

Eh! I hope I just totally didn't screw up! 

:'(


----------



## Danniii

Krissie, I'm sure you didn't screw it up. :hugs: I'm not sure whether I'd take it in the morning or the night...possibly morning? :shrug:
AFM, the only side-effect I had from the Soy was a really upset stomach. The first time I tried it I was super emotional too, although luckily not this time.
Hang in there inkdchick. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Danniii... I am glad to know I am not the only one who got super emotional! 

I think I will take my dose for today tonight still. And then my final dose tomorrow night.


----------



## AmorT

Allie84 said:


> Krissie, this is my first time on soy and I haven't noticed that yet, but I have noticed I've had an upset stomach the past few days. Has anyone had this? I'm CD10 and took the soy CD 3-7. :shrug:

I took mines 3-7 also and it gave me upset stomach and headaches as well.


----------



## poppy666

I had a headache and bit of upset stomach this afternoon 1st time taking it last night x


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. I guess the stomach thing must be a side effect. Well, it will hopefully be worth it! :dust: 

I'm also noticing my temping is a bit all over the place, up and down more than usual. I'm assuming that's the soy as well.....:shrug:


----------



## inkdchick

i just keep getting a really weird pain type sensation behind my nipples and am hoping that this is the soy coz i havent found anything unusual in them ( boobs) , has anyone else had anything like this


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello ladies- someone told me to stop in here and ask... so i'm asking- what is Soy isoflavones and why are they so good? what do they do?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to sound really stupid, but are soya isoflavones the same as soy isoflavones? I've just been having a nosey online and came across both of them and was a little confused :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Yes they the same just the UK spell it Soya :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

thank you hun :hugs: going to give them a try next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## LilButterfly

Hey everyone! I'm new on here but wanted to join this thread. I am too trying out soy isoflavones for the 1st time this cycle. I had taken 120mg cd 3-6 and 200mg on cd 7. I am currently on cd 14 with no +opk yet. I feel like my O is coming soon tho cuz I'm cramping up a bit and now my boobs are tender. I really hope this works for me :winkwink: This will be my 6th month ttc #3


----------



## krissie328

I am on CD 7 and my last day of soy! WOO! I started OPKs today so hopefully I finally O! I am excited to be done taking the soy!


----------



## AmorT

I agree LilButterfly ... I am cramping like heck and I believe my Ovulation is coming soon. No positive OPK yet just all faint . Best of luck to everyone


----------



## brittbrat850

I'm trying to decide if I should take this or not. I have a 40 day cycle. I'm not sure if I O but I do have EWCM around CD29. I'm thinking about taking the soy and using preseed this cycle, but I don't want to do anything to mess up my ovulation. What do you guys think?


----------



## LilButterfly

I am also using pre~seed this cycle along with soy.. I'm also afraid it might mess up my cycle but its worth a try. There's so many girls that ended up with a bfp taking soy isoflavones that I'm convinced it works! My cycles too are long and I usually ovulate late.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Thanks to all you girls who filled up these 72 pages of this thread with lots of usful info, I just read every single page of this... over the last 2 days that is.. and congrats to all the BFPers !!! 

My AF just showed up last night... it was very light in am got progressively full fledge in the afternoon into evening... ughhh.. not sure to count yesterday as day 1 or today as day 1... I know on my CBFM I had to it as day1 but what about for FF ? and my own calculating ? 

Anyway this will be my 4th month TTC, and I am trying a few new things this month.. adding in Flax Seed Oil/EPO tabs... got me some conceive plus too... and thinking if darn AF comes this month.... to try Soy next Month...

but wanted to ask I have a typical 25 day cycle... OV on day 12,13 (according to my CBFM and OPKs) and LP appx 12 days but looks like the majority of you girls are using soy because of long cycles or lack of OV... 

how many of you girls with average cycles or kinda short cycles like me use soy with sucess? I am happy with OV on CD 12-13, Im just looking for some stronger eggies (as some say soy helps with) I just dont want it to mess up my cycle ? (a little longer LP would be ok though) and if I do have a semi regular cycle I am thinking I would start soy on CD 1 correct... 

any help at all would be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## Allie84

britt and lilbutterfly, I would say try the soy and see what happens. I'm like you and have longer cycles. I was also worried it would mess up my cycles, but the thing is I've read that if you ovulate after CD21 or so, the quality of your eggs isn't as good, and the chances of conceiving are much lower anyways. So I figured since my chances of conception are already quite low with such a late ovulation, taking soy would be worth the risk of it messing me up.

Right now I'm on CD12, taken soy CDs 3-7... I don't usually ovulate until CD21 and the past two cycles it's been into the 30s! But I can already feel something a bit different this cycle so I think, hope, I may ovulate sooner. FX!!

ttc1st, I haven't heard much from ladies who ovulate early taking soy, but I hope someone in your situation pipes in with some advice. Good luck!

:dust: to all


----------



## Allie84

DaretoDream said:


> Hello ladies- someone told me to stop in here and ask... so i'm asking- what is Soy isoflavones and why are they so good? what do they do?

I'm not an expert, but from my understanding the concept is that they work like Clomid and trick your body into thinking it's low on estrogen, which in turn causes your body to produce more estrogen and therefore induce ovulation. I'm sure someone else could provide a more detailed explanation.

This is my first cycle trying them so I have no personal experience yet if they work, but am hopeful!


----------



## LilButterfly

I will be cd 15 in just a few mins.. I've been having sharp pains in my left ovary pretty much all day. I hope tomorrow I will have a +opk and ill ovulate soon and that :spermy: will catch that egg! I'm praying the soy works! Fx'd!


----------



## MrsEvans

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> Thanks to all you girls who filled up these 72 pages of this thread with lots of usful info, I just read every single page of this... over the last 2 days that is.. and congrats to all the BFPers !!!
> 
> My AF just showed up last night... it was very light in am got progressively full fledge in the afternoon into evening... ughhh.. not sure to count yesterday as day 1 or today as day 1... I know on my CBFM I had to it as day1 but what about for FF ? and my own calculating ?
> 
> Anyway this will be my 4th month TTC, and I am trying a few new things this month.. adding in Flax Seed Oil/EPO tabs... got me some conceive plus too... and thinking if darn AF comes this month.... to try Soy next Month...
> 
> but wanted to ask I have a typical 25 day cycle... OV on day 12,13 (according to my CBFM and OPKs) and LP appx 12 days but looks like the majority of you girls are using soy because of long cycles or lack of OV...
> 
> how many of you girls with average cycles or kinda short cycles like me use soy with sucess? I am happy with OV on CD 12-13, Im just looking for some stronger eggies (as some say soy helps with) I just dont want it to mess up my cycle ? (a little longer LP would be ok though) and if I do have a semi regular cycle I am thinking I would start soy on CD 1 correct...
> 
> any help at all would be greatly appreciated !!

I ovulate on cd13, i'm taking Soy on cd3 to 7
it hasnt worked for me yet this will be my 3rd try and im upping my dose to 200mg
x


----------



## brittbrat850

Alright, I bought some at walmart. I'm going to take 120 mg on days 5-9 since my cycle is longer. Hopefully it'll work. Going to wait to see if :af: arrives. If she does then soy isoflavones and preseed will be used this coming cycle.

Thanks! and :dust: to all..


----------



## wifey29

Hmmm, I'm not sure what's going on with me at the moment. I took soy days 2-6. I have longish cycles at 35 days and usually ov on 21/22, however this month neither the opks, the microscope or temps have indicated that I have oved and I'm now CD23. I have had ovary twinges since about CD8 and did get full ferning that day, but I'm presuming that was caused by the extra estrogen in my system. 

Anyone got any ideas? 

Thanks xx


----------



## TaNasha

ok so i got some soy isoflavones at a health shop, but i dont know how much to take... 

The capsules contain 350mg soy and 35mg isoflavones. If i want to take `120mg how much of which one should i be taking?

Thanks!


----------



## wifey29

Never mind lol, I just got the most positive opk I have ever had!


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo FX wifey29 :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed for you wifey :D


----------



## brittbrat850

wifey29 said:


> Never mind lol, I just got the most positive opk I have ever had!

:dance: GL and fingers crossed!


----------



## wifey29

Thank you girls, wonder what we'll be doing tonight :sex::haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:winkwink:


----------



## DaretoDream

WIfey- i'm sorry but what is ferning? I always see it on FF but haven't actually read about it. That's awesome about your opk- good luck!!!


So overall though, most ladies are doing very well with the soy huh? has anyone had a problem with their cycle that we know of after using it? that's what i'm most worried about.


----------



## poppy666

Daretodream ferning is another way of tracking ovulation sweetie via saliva, here you go x https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/saliva-ovulation-predictor.htm


----------



## wifey29

What she said ^ :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

wifey29 said:


> What she said ^ :thumbup:

 :haha::haha:


----------



## krissie328

TaNasha said:


> ok so i got some soy isoflavones at a health shop, but i dont know how much to take...
> 
> The capsules contain 350mg soy and 35mg isoflavones. If i want to take `120mg how much of which one should i be taking?
> 
> Thanks!

You want to take 120 mg of the soy isoflavones. So between 3-4 pills. :thumbup:


----------



## Sherley

So I have taken two doses of soy so far, and just got my blood test results today which said I have elevated FSH and LH. Now I dont know whether to continue...or stop....and I am very upset about what that could mean. :.(


----------



## turidda25

I took soy on CD 4-9 and I think it helped, I now have my BFP. I noticed on CD 14 I had so much EWCM and CD 45 and we got our BFP!


----------



## krissie328

turidda25 said:


> I took soy on CD 4-9 and I think it helped, I now have my BFP. I noticed on CD 14 I had so much EWCM and CD 45 and we got our BFP!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

turidda25 said:


> I took soy on CD 4-9 and I think it helped, I now have my BFP. I noticed on CD 14 I had so much EWCM and CD 45 and we got our BFP!

That great news sweetie 
CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## wifey29

Congratulations! Another soy :bfp:


----------



## Danniii

Congratulations!!


----------



## AG75

Sherley - as far as I understand that's essentially what Soy Iso's should do, they block the receptors that uptake estrogen and trick your body into thinking it's low on estrogen, which makes it produce more FSH and LH to create more/bigger follicles which will release estrogen. At least that's what I've read, so having elevated FSH and LH while taking SI is normal but you should tell your dr you were taking the soy so they don't think you naturally have high FSH. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## AmorT

turidda25 said:


> I took soy on CD 4-9 and I think it helped, I now have my BFP. I noticed on CD 14 I had so much EWCM and CD 45 and we got our BFP!

congrats


----------



## inkdchick

turidda25 said:


> I took soy on CD 4-9 and I think it helped, I now have my BFP. I noticed on CD 14 I had so much EWCM and CD 45 and we got our BFP!

Congratulations Hun :happydance: xx


----------



## poppy666

inkdchick said:


> turidda25 said:
> 
> 
> I took soy on CD 4-9 and I think it helped, I now have my BFP. I noticed on CD 14 I had so much EWCM and CD 45 and we got our BFP!
> 
> Congratulations Hun :happydance: xxClick to expand...

Hey sweetie how you doing? x


----------



## inkdchick

yeah im ok , you x
i think i took the soy too early this cycle as i have had no ov pains at all this cycle so far and im cd10 today and normally ov on cd11 as im only 24 day cycles so think ive buggared it up this cycle and have felt cik since last night and got up feeling very rough this morning so dont know what ive done but hey will try again next cycle xx lol


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> Thanks to all you girls who filled up these 72 pages of this thread with lots of usful info, I just read every single page of this... over the last 2 days that is.. and congrats to all the BFPers !!!
> 
> My AF just showed up last night... it was very light in am got progressively full fledge in the afternoon into evening... ughhh.. not sure to count yesterday as day 1 or today as day 1... I know on my CBFM I had to it as day1 but what about for FF ? and my own calculating ?
> 
> Anyway this will be my 4th month TTC, and I am trying a few new things this month.. adding in Flax Seed Oil/EPO tabs... got me some conceive plus too... and thinking if darn AF comes this month.... to try Soy next Month...
> 
> but wanted to ask I have a typical 25 day cycle... OV on day 12,13 (according to my CBFM and OPKs) and LP appx 12 days but looks like the majority of you girls are using soy because of long cycles or lack of OV...
> 
> how many of you girls with average cycles or kinda short cycles like me use soy with sucess? I am happy with OV on CD 12-13, Im just looking for some stronger eggies (as some say soy helps with) I just dont want it to mess up my cycle ? (a little longer LP would be ok though) and if I do have a semi regular cycle I am thinking I would start soy on CD 1 correct...
> 
> any help at all would be greatly appreciated !!


anyone have any thoughts to this post of mine from last night :wave:


----------



## inkdchick

Hun hello im tina and i have a 24 day cycle and i normally ov on cd11, i tried soy last month and it brought very strong ov pains and what i thought were very good preg signs, but it all ended with af turning up bang on time so thought that coz i took it cd2 last cycle i would try it cd1 this cycle but have had no ov pains and im cd10 today so looks liked ive buggared this one up so will try for the last time ttc form cd3 next cycle as it supposed to encourage a much healthier egg from that day so hey ho, i wish you all the best hun xx
Oh and by the way im 43 44 in december xx


----------



## poppy666

inkdchick said:


> yeah im ok , you x
> i think i took the soy too early this cycle as i have had no ov pains at all this cycle so far and im cd10 today and normally ov on cd11 as im only 24 day cycles so think ive buggared it up this cycle and have felt cik since last night and got up feeling very rough this morning so dont know what ive done but hey will try again next cycle xx lol

Thats the spirit :happydance: well i wont know how ive done yet, got 2 more nights taking the Soy yet,just up'd it to 200mg for last few nights woohooo we will see lol x


----------



## poppy666

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> ttc1st_at_40 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to all you girls who filled up these 72 pages of this thread with lots of usful info, I just read every single page of this... over the last 2 days that is.. and congrats to all the BFPers !!!
> 
> My AF just showed up last night... it was very light in am got progressively full fledge in the afternoon into evening... ughhh.. not sure to count yesterday as day 1 or today as day 1... I know on my CBFM I had to it as day1 but what about for FF ? and my own calculating ?
> 
> Anyway this will be my 4th month TTC, and I am trying a few new things this month.. adding in Flax Seed Oil/EPO tabs... got me some conceive plus too... and thinking if darn AF comes this month.... to try Soy next Month...
> 
> but wanted to ask I have a typical 25 day cycle... OV on day 12,13 (according to my CBFM and OPKs) and LP appx 12 days but looks like the majority of you girls are using soy because of long cycles or lack of OV...
> 
> how many of you girls with average cycles or kinda short cycles like me use soy with sucess? I am happy with OV on CD 12-13, Im just looking for some stronger eggies (as some say soy helps with) I just dont want it to mess up my cycle ? (a little longer LP would be ok though) and if I do have a semi regular cycle I am thinking I would start soy on CD 1 correct...
> 
> any help at all would be greatly appreciated !!
> 
> 
> anyone have any thoughts to this post of mine from last night :wave:Click to expand...

Hiya not sure if im much help this is my first cycle on the Soy.... as far as im aware i dont have problems ovulating, but i guess you never know for sure... i generally ov on CD13-14 of a 28 day cycle, but being 40 i thought maybe give Soy a try it wont hurt, so here i am on CD5. I started the Soy on CD2 n finish on CD6 x


----------



## AmorT

Need advice; should I feel bad that I havent Ovulated yet? I'm on CD15
According to my charts I ov on CD20; with a 32 day cycle. 
I thought the soy would bring Ov sooner - but guess not but I have been cramping alot.
This is my first month using OPKs and all Im getting are faint lines (if on they were on a pregnancy test) but thats all.
Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## LilButterfly

AmorT said:


> Need advice; should I feel bad that I havent Ovulated yet? I'm on CD15
> According to my charts I ov on CD20; with a 32 day cycle.
> I thought the soy would bring Ov sooner - but guess not but I have been cramping alot.
> This is my first month using OPKs and all Im getting are faint lines (if on they were on a pregnancy test) but thats all.
> Best of luck to everyone.


I'm in the same boat as you but my afs have been ranging from 35-45 days. I'm on cd 15 today aswell and still no +opk and I have also had some cramping. Last month I had a +opk on cd 18 and on cd 24. I don't know which day I actually ovulated :dohh: The month b4 that I got a +opk on cd21.. This is my 1st cycle taking soy too so I'm still waiting to O. :brat:


----------



## USMC Wifey

I'm on cycle day 17 of 32 and I had a SUPER DARK line this morning...Up until now it was also a very faint line..I took soy as well this month. So be patient ladies, it's coming !!!


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks poppy i will check out that link!! :) 



So, i have usually a 33 day cycle. Usually. SOmetimes it can be short as 30, sometimes up to 34. And once every once in a while, i get a 50 day. 

I'm just learning about soy and trying to decide if it's right for me. We just ordered opks, and we were thinking about trying soy isoflavones. HOw much should i take and when, and where is the cheapest place to get them? 

And what are the odds of it STOPPING O and causing more trouble than good? I don't have soy as any other part of my diet so it would be strictly Soy Isoflavones.


----------



## AmorT

Thanks Lil Butterfly ... I hope we get our positive opk very soon. Thank you USMC Wifey for responding.

DaretoDream you can buy them from walmart or gnc (health store) if your in the usa and amazon ... i got mines from walmart for 6 dollars.

You can take them on clomid days 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 5-9 
some people start at 80mg, others 120mg up to 200mg
depends on how much u feel comfortable with


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

indychik- thanks and sorry AF gotcha too, maybe this will be your month...good luck !!

poppy- looks like we are in the same boat... I am 40 as well... so I am depesperately trying to pull all the tricks to get me preg ASAP....

I'll be very interested in following this thread to see how both you girls carry on the rest of this month..




p.s. as far as I can tell I really think I do O.... I did get 21 day progestrone level tests takin appx 5 months ago and my levels indicated that I had O'd... but I never have any type of CM to mention...and I have never felt any O pains at all.. never... so i would be really excited if I have ever gotten them maybe soy will do the trick..


----------



## SammieGrace

USMC Wifey said:


> I'm on cycle day 17 of 32 and I had a SUPER DARK line this morning...Up until now it was also a very faint line..I took soy as well this month. So be patient ladies, it's coming !!!

Hey,
I hope you're right, I am on CD18, and have only had very faint lines. I didn't O until CD33 last month, so I suppose it could still be a while. I am still hoping it will happen soon....


----------



## poppy666

Anyone experienced a longer af on the Soy? im usually 3-4 days but 6 days at the moment, but light :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

poppy666 said:


> Anyone experienced a longer af on the Soy? im usually 3-4 days but 6 days at the moment, but light :shrug:

Yea me too! My af was a lot longer by a few days but it was super light. :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Well mine stopped yesterday just the odd spot, but once i got back from shopping this morning back it was grrrrrrrrrrrrr light but enough to have to use something x


----------



## krissie328

Yea that is how mine was. I would have nothing and then all of something there it would be again! 

I think I am done though. Now let the fun begin! lol

I am hoping I get a + opk... Its hard to be patient waiting. I am only cd 9. I have to keep reminding myself as I keep getting no lines. :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

i just brought soy for next month :yipee: x


----------



## poppy666

krissie328 said:


> Yea that is how mine was. I would have nothing and then all of something there it would be again!
> 
> I think I am done though. Now let the fun begin! lol
> 
> I am hoping I get a + opk... Its hard to be patient waiting. I am only cd 9. I have to keep reminding myself as I keep getting no lines. :(

Hopefully im done tomorrow, my last night on Soy wooohoooo, yes im using OPKs early this time incase ov comes early :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes2010 said:


> i just brought soy for next month :yipee: x

How much you gonna take? xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies

Im thinking of taking soy this cycle and just needed a bit of advice really. 

I'm back on CD1 after a 28 day cycle. I only had a 6day Luteal Phase. 
I've been taking Vitamin B 50 Complex and Agnus Castus along with pre natals.
I have PCOS and I think the AC was helping me to OVulate!


Would Soy help to lengthen my LP??? What days should I take it and how much? 

Thanx in advance

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i just brought soy for next month :yipee: x
> 
> How much you gonna take? xxxClick to expand...

not a clue :rofl: hopefully none of i get bfp :rofl:
Dont know much about it but will have a browse of this thread :)


----------



## poppy666

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Im thinking of taking soy this cycle and just needed a bit of advice really.
> 
> I'm back on CD1 after a 28 day cycle. I only had a 6day Luteal Phase.
> I've been taking Vitamin B 50 Complex and Agnus Castus along with pre natals.
> I have PCOS and I think the AC was helping me to OVulate!
> 
> 
> Would Soy help to lengthen my LP??? What days should I take it and how much?
> 
> Thanx in advance
> 
> Love & sticky :dust:

With what ive read it lengthens it... dont hold me to it but not sure if you can take the Agnus Castus at the same time as the Soy?? Sure someone will help you out with that or look online, i have a 28 day cycle n started mine on CD2-CD6... but a lot of ladies take it from CD3-CD7 and the dosage is up to you and how comfortable you feel.

Dosage

40mg, 80mg, 120mg, 140mg, 160mg or 200mg ( 200mg being your limit)

Cycles CD1-CD5, CD2-CD6.. CD3-CD7... CD5-CD9 :hugs:

Hope that helps, i got a lot of info online x


@ babyhopes2010 well like you say you better not need it n get your BFP this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Poppy! I wasn't planning on taking the AC as well just incase it had a bad effect on me. 

Is this your first cycle on Soy? 

Love & sticky :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Yes this my 1st must admit i was scared/wary first night taking them lol.. last night i upped my dosage for last few days and still hesitated with extra tablet :haha: 

Had no side effects tho which is good, some ladies mentioned some upsets stomachs or headache, but i take mine before i go bed.


----------



## babygirlhall

Hiya all :hi:
I have just started metformin and wondered if it was ok to take soy isoflavones aswell? How much should i take and when? What strength?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPOP

babyhopes2010 said:


> i just brought soy for next month :yipee: x

Good luck love. Im going to up my dose this month.


----------



## poppy666

babygirlhall said:


> Hiya all :hi:
> I have just started metformin and wondered if it was ok to take soy isoflavones aswell? How much should i take and when? What strength?
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:

Hiya yes ive read you can take metformin & Soy togethor, but not sure of dosage, i posted what other women on here use a few posts up sweetie.. but not sure along with metformin. Maybe start a new thread with the question? :hugs:


----------



## AmorT

Hello Ladies,

I'm due to ovulate saturday but sadly will be on the road but i think it might come a little earlier i had a temp. drop today at 98.2 which i never been as low as my temps been lately and i had EWCM so hopefully i will ovulate between now and thursday


----------



## poppy666

FX sweetie get some serious :sex: in now :winkwink: xx


----------



## AmorT

Thanks but my opk was negative but im still going to do some BD ! Maybe my LH isnt strong enough for the opk to detect or maybe its the crappy opks . It's my first month using them and i brought them from online


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya hun i havent OV'd this month well at least no OV pains to show its arrived and im at my OV day today so BDing anyway but putting this cycle down to a month off lol and am having a nice cool pure alcohol drink of limoncello to chill out tonight and i dont care it hasnt shown its so nice to have a drink ! lol , (oh the limoncello is an italian lemon pure alcohol 40% drink and my mother in law makes it - its gorgeous and i cant get drunk on it which is weird !!)x
how are you anyway


----------



## poppy666

Can you not buy some from your local store cheap enough just to try? I know some internet cheapies are not really all that good. Like you say still do some BD, i nearly missed my LH Surge other month i persumed id detect it on CD13 but for some reason i checked from CD10 onwards n detected it on CD11 x


----------



## AmorT

inkdchick said:


> Hiya hun i havent OV'd this month well at least no OV pains to show its arrived and im at my OV day today so BDing anyway but putting this cycle down to a month off lol and am having a nice cool pure alcohol drink of limoncello to chill out tonight and i dont care it hasnt shown its so nice to have a drink ! lol , (oh the limoncello is an italian lemon pure alcohol 40% drink and my mother in law makes it - its gorgeous and i cant get drunk on it which is weird !!)x
> how are you anyway

that has to been nice  - im great just relaxing and tired of the rain - how are u doing ? do you use opks too?


----------



## AmorT

poppy666 said:


> Can you not buy some from your local store cheap enough just to try? I know some internet cheapies are not really all that good. Like you say still do some BD, i nearly missed my LH Surge other month i persumed id detect it on CD13 but for some reason i checked from CD10 onwards n detected it on CD11 x

The cheapest I've seen in the stores are like 20 - 30 $$ and I dont get paid until Thursday. O wow - thank god u tested early.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hi ladies!

this is my first month taking soy and today is the first day not taking the pills

quick question, my opk is darker than i would expect at this point of the month i am hoping this means that i will be ovulating nice and early this month OR is it because soy affects opks for a few days like i read clomid does? fingers crossed its the former!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow inkdchick, my dads girlfriend gets absolutely rat a*sed on limonchello! unfortunately she is not a happy drunk lol lol lol quite the opposite to you on that tipple lol enjoy - am dying for a nice baileys on ice! oh yum . . . . .


----------



## poppy666

Ive read Soy stays in your system up to 5 days after taking it, but everyone else who i know uses OPKs wait till the line is near enough darker than the test line to confirm they ovulating x


----------



## inkdchick

AmorT said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> Hiya hun i havent OV'd this month well at least no OV pains to show its arrived and im at my OV day today so BDing anyway but putting this cycle down to a month off lol and am having a nice cool pure alcohol drink of limoncello to chill out tonight and i dont care it hasnt shown its so nice to have a drink ! lol , (oh the limoncello is an italian lemon pure alcohol 40% drink and my mother in law makes it - its gorgeous and i cant get drunk on it which is weird !!)x
> how are you anyway
> 
> that has to been nice  - im great just relaxing and tired of the rain - how are u doing ? do you use opks too?Click to expand...

No have never used them, too stressful, so just do the deed and hope for the best, feeling good tonight so will jump on OH when he gets in from work i have warned him lol xx


----------



## fallenangel78

You decided to go for it Babyhopes :)

I'm on cd 22 and still no ov but after my marathon 70 days last time I guess I shouldn't expect any different. Hope you're doing ok Hun x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah thats what i thought so it could just be darker than normal due to soy, it is at least 3 or 4 shades lighter than pos so wont be jumping on dh just yet lol 

thanks xkx


----------



## AmorT

inkdchick said:


> AmorT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> Hiya hun i havent OV'd this month well at least no OV pains to show its arrived and im at my OV day today so BDing anyway but putting this cycle down to a month off lol and am having a nice cool pure alcohol drink of limoncello to chill out tonight and i dont care it hasnt shown its so nice to have a drink ! lol , (oh the limoncello is an italian lemon pure alcohol 40% drink and my mother in law makes it - its gorgeous and i cant get drunk on it which is weird !!)x
> how are you anyway
> 
> that has to been nice  - im great just relaxing and tired of the rain - how are u doing ? do you use opks too?Click to expand...
> 
> No have never used them, too stressful, so just do the deed and hope for the best, feeling good tonight so will jump on OH when he gets in from work i have warned him lol xxClick to expand...

lol yes they are VERYYYYYYYY stressful .. this is my first and last month using these damn things lol... lol i know your both going to enjoy the night:happydance: lol and i love your new avater  beautifuln


----------



## Misty05

Great thread ladies...

Was thinking of getting some Soy Isoflavones tomorrow. Was just wondering how do you know what cycle days to take the pills.

I started AF today and have a regular 28 day cycle.

I dont know for sure that I'm definately not ovulating as I've only started charting today but I'm willing to try anything to get my BFP!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Misty i have a regular 28 day cycle n i just chose to take them on CD2-CD6... a lot of ladies take it on CD3-CD7 others CD5-CD9 personal choice. I dont know if i ov every month n thought what the hell :haha: cant do any harm.


----------



## inkdchick

AmorT said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> Hiya hun i havent OV'd this month well at least no OV pains to show its arrived and im at my OV day today so BDing anyway but putting this cycle down to a month off lol and am having a nice cool pure alcohol drink of limoncello to chill out tonight and i dont care it hasnt shown its so nice to have a drink ! lol , (oh the limoncello is an italian lemon pure alcohol 40% drink and my mother in law makes it - its gorgeous and i cant get drunk on it which is weird !!)x
> how are you anyway
> 
> that has to been nice  - im great just relaxing and tired of the rain - how are u doing ? do you use opks too?Click to expand...

No have never used them, too stressful, so just do the deed and hope for the best, feeling good tonight so will jump on OH when he gets in i have warned him tho :rofl:


----------



## AmorT

i responded to what u said indkchick look above u answered my post twice lol


----------



## krissie328

I had some odd cramping this morning, however, no +opk. Not even a hint of a line. Just nothing. Eh! I think I am driving myself crazy waiting for the opk to get a line... lol


----------



## poppy666

I just did an OPK this afternoon n got a faint line so thats early for me :happydance: just got to wait now x GL


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wohoo first month using soy and it looks like it has worked! i got a shade below positive today which means i will get positive either tonight or tomorrow! cd 13! last month was cd23 months before 18 and 19! so pleased!

i know i have only posted a few times on here recently but i have been reading the thread for a while now so have to thank you ladies for putting up all your experiences and advice up on this thread it has help me no end and if i get bfp as a result of the soy then i will be even more thankful!


----------



## MrsPOP

Good luck to the Soy ladies. It worked for me, I got my :bfp: today after my first cycle on Soy!


----------



## poppy666

CONGRATULATIONS

Oh i so hope it works for me i finished taking it 2 days ago now 1st cycle on it xx


----------



## MrsMatt

hooorrray!!! for MrsPOP!!!!


----------



## wifey29

Congratulations MrsPop!:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg :yipee:


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks guys. Keep the faith yeah? I firmly believe Soy did the job for me!!!!


----------



## MrsPOP

I know Clare!!!! Now hurry up, I want you to be my bump buddy girl!


----------



## roopachoo

CONGRATULATIONS Mrs. Pop!!! I'm a big fan as Soy gave me a :bfp: first cycle too! 

I may name the bubs Soya lol! 

AF was due today, soy kept her firmly out woohoo!!

Was your missed AF today Mrs. Pop?


----------



## Danniii

Yippee!! Congratulations MrsPOP!!!


----------



## inkdchick

MrsPOP CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## AG75

Holy cow, that is awesome congrats to you guys!! Did you put a response in the poll thread on it? Would be so interesting to keep track of who it's working for etc...


----------



## roopachoo

AG75 said:


> Holy cow, that is awesome congrats to you guys!! Did you put a response in the poll thread on it? Would be so interesting to keep track of who it's working for etc...

Thanks AG. Will do that right now. :)


----------



## AmorT

Congrats on your :bfp: h&h 9 months!!!

I'm excited cus I got my very first positive OPK today .


----------



## poppy666

AmorT said:


> Congrats on your :bfp: h&h 9 months!!!
> 
> I'm excited cus I got my very first positive OPK today .

FX AmorT :dust::dust:


----------



## mrs_lukey

This stuff really does look like it works!!! Congratulations to all those who have just got their BFP with soy!! How many cycles had you been TTC??

xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg congrats on both the bfps today ladies! xkx


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Ladies!!


----------



## AmorT

poppy666 said:


> AmorT said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: h&h 9 months!!!
> 
> I'm excited cus I got my very first positive OPK today .
> 
> FX AmorT :dust::dust:Click to expand...

thank you :dust: to you also 
I wasent for sure if i was ovulating so it feels good to see that my body is normal


----------



## roopachoo

.


----------



## roopachoo

oops.. I was sooo excited when I got my first OPK too this month AmorT... go catch that eggy!

are you on soy this month?

GL and :dust:


----------



## roopachoo

mrs_lukey said:


> This stuff really does look like it works!!! Congratulations to all those who have just got their BFP with soy!! How many cycles had you been TTC??
> 
> xx

Thanks mrs lukey. This was first proper cycle after implanon removal and first cycle on soy. But I have used every trick in the book this month believe me!


----------



## poppy666

How much did you take roopachoo? lol think i asked you this on other Soy thread :haha:


----------



## mrs_lukey

roopachoo said:


> mrs_lukey said:
> 
> 
> This stuff really does look like it works!!! Congratulations to all those who have just got their BFP with soy!! How many cycles had you been TTC??
> 
> xx
> 
> Thanks mrs lukey. This was first proper cycle after implanon removal and first cycle on soy. But I have used every trick in the book this month believe me!Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!! 

I had my implanon removed 4th Sept 2008 :cry:

This is my first cycle on soy. Fingers crossed it does the trick!! :yellow:


----------



## roopachoo

hey poppy66, I knew that I ovulated on my own so I didn't take the full whack dosage

CD3- 80mg, CD4- 80mg, CD5- 100mg, CD6- 120mg, CD7-160mg

I planned to take only 140mg on CD7 but it was Friday night and I'd had a few glasses of wine and thought what the hey! Glad I did now for that extra little boost. Increasing the dosage works better I think (thanks RhiannonBaby) as it mimics gradually increasing oestrogen levels in a normal cycle.

GL with it :dust:


----------



## roopachoo

mrs_lukey said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs_lukey said:
> 
> 
> This stuff really does look like it works!!! Congratulations to all those who have just got their BFP with soy!! How many cycles had you been TTC??
> 
> xx
> 
> Thanks mrs lukey. This was first proper cycle after implanon removal and first cycle on soy. But I have used every trick in the book this month believe me!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> I had my implanon removed 4th Sept 2008 :cry:
> 
> This is my first cycle on soy. Fingers crossed it does the trick!! :yellow:Click to expand...

Oooh I had mine out on 7th Sept. Did you get a proper AF after you had it out? FX for you :flower:


----------



## roopachoo

mrs lukey I just read your signature. So sorry. Did you take the soy 3-7 or 5-9? That's what recommended for a stronger follicle = stonger corpus luteum = hopefully more progesterone


----------



## AmorT

roopachoo said:


> oops.. I was sooo excited when I got my first OPK too this month AmorT... go catch that eggy!
> 
> are you on soy this month?
> 
> GL and :dust:

Yup this is my first month using soy and using OPKs so u can just imagine how excited i am. Thank you so much and I hope you have a health & wonderful 9 months of pregnancy. Hopefully i'll be joining you soon.


----------



## mrs_lukey

roopachoo said:


> mrs_lukey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs_lukey said:
> 
> 
> This stuff really does look like it works!!! Congratulations to all those who have just got their BFP with soy!! How many cycles had you been TTC??
> 
> xx
> 
> Thanks mrs lukey. This was first proper cycle after implanon removal and first cycle on soy. But I have used every trick in the book this month believe me!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> I had my implanon removed 4th Sept 2008 :cry:
> 
> This is my first cycle on soy. Fingers crossed it does the trick!! :yellow:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh I had mine out on 7th Sept. Did you get a proper AF after you had it out? FX for you :flower:Click to expand...

Yes within about 2 weeks and then almost every bloody month since!! I'm on cycle 27 now x


----------



## roopachoo

fx for you AmorT, don't forget to put your hips under that pillow after you know what!


----------



## poppy666

roopachoo said:


> hey poppy66, I knew that I ovulated on my own so I didn't take the full whack dosage
> 
> CD3- 80mg, CD4- 80mg, CD5- 100mg, CD6- 120mg, CD7-160mg
> 
> I planned to take only 140mg on CD7 but it was Friday night and I'd had a few glasses of wine and thought what the hey! Glad I did now for that extra little boost. Increasing the dosage works better I think (thanks RhiannonBaby) as it mimics gradually increasing oestrogen levels in a normal cycle.
> 
> GL with it :dust:

Thanks roopachoo im 90% sure i ov every month but thought with being older id go for it, but started on CD2-CD6 :shrug: and took 160mg then 200mg last two days so hope i didnt do on wrong days and too much x


----------



## roopachoo

It's all trial and error with these dosages, everyone's different, but sounds like a common kind of dosage/strategy. Hope it brings you a nice strong O xx fx it's your month xx


----------



## AmorT

roopachoo said:


> fx for you AmorT, don't forget to put your hips under that pillow after you know what!

Ok I wont forget - thanks


----------



## MrsPOP

roopachoo said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Mrs. Pop!!! I'm a big fan as Soy gave me a :bfp: first cycle too!
> 
> I may name the bubs Soya lol!
> 
> AF was due today, soy kept her firmly out woohoo!!
> 
> Was your missed AF today Mrs. Pop?

nope, AF is/was due saturday but I was convinced I was out and I'm working nights over the weekend, so I kinda wanted to see that bfn so I wouldn't obsess over the weekend and get upset. Ahem.... Lol :haha:

congrats on your :bfp: roopachoo! Are you due July 9th too?

I took mine CD 3-7. I ovulate on my own so took 40mg, 80mg, 80mg, 80mg, 120mg. Got stronger OPKs and ovulated 2 days earlier :happydance:


----------



## roopachoo

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> wohoo first month using soy and it looks like it has worked! i got a shade below positive today which means i will get positive either tonight or tomorrow! cd 13! last month was cd23 months before 18 and 19! so pleased!
> 
> i know i have only posted a few times on here recently but i have been reading the thread for a while now so have to thank you ladies for putting up all your experiences and advice up on this thread it has help me no end and if i get bfp as a result of the soy then i will be even more thankful!

Woohoo busy (dirty) weekend ahead nomorenumbers!! FX! :dust:


----------



## roopachoo

MrsPOP said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Mrs. Pop!!! I'm a big fan as Soy gave me a :bfp: first cycle too!
> 
> I may name the bubs Soya lol!
> 
> AF was due today, soy kept her firmly out woohoo!!
> 
> Was your missed AF today Mrs. Pop?
> 
> nope, AF is/was due saturday but I was convinced I was out and I'm working nights over the weekend, so I kinda wanted to see that bfn so I wouldn't obsess over the weekend and get upset. Ahem.... Lol :haha:
> 
> congrats on your :bfp: roopachoo! Are you due July 9th too?
> 
> I took mine CD 3-7. I ovulate on my own so took 40mg, 80mg, 80mg, 80mg, 120mg. Got stronger OPKs and ovulated 2 days earlier :happydance:Click to expand...

How fantastic! Good luck concentrating at work on the weekend!

I was due AF :af: today, but POAS everyday from 2dpo and got my first pos test on Sat 8dpo. Don't think I would've lasted till today. Soy moved up my O from CD25 to CD14.

I'm due July 8th! A long long wait to 12 weeks- but it's a bit of a gift that you're 4 weeks when you've only just found out! We're going to tell our parents on Christmas Day, planning to slip a scan photo into their Xmas cards.

Congrats again!


----------



## DaretoDream

Thats it if i don't get my bfp this cycle i'm soying next cycle!


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Hi everyone! I haven't gotten lucky with Soy Iso so far... I just recovered from flu and I had AF Oct 23. I couldn't take Soy bcos I was scared to mix it with flu medications. Anyway, do you think it's too late for me to take Soy this cycle? I believe Soy helps me with my long irregular cycle (used to be 70 - 80+ days --> now it's 30 - 35 days). Also, taking it with increasing doses seem to be helping for me too. Whaddaya think, ladies?


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

I've been noseying at this thread for a few days and have decided to try soy next cycle (as soon as it arrives) ...

I didn't have af for 7 months from november until july cos of my weight and have lost quite a bit of weight, which seems to have kick started my cycles again. I had ewcm for the first time in 2 years last cycle, but couldn't confirm ov with an opk. My cycle length from July through to the next one starting on 11th September was 56 days, and so far with this cycle I'm on cd 48.

I was wondering if anyone could recommend what sort of dose I should be looking at and from which cd with soy for next cycle?

Many thanks in advance :hugs:


----------



## roopachoo

DaretoDream- hoping you get yr :bfp: this cycle fx

Uwais- I think you're two days too late for soy this cycle if you're on CD7, although I've heard docs prescribing clomid after the usual clomid days I wouldn't mess with your cycle unless under a docs specific supervision. Maybe next cycle then? Great news on how much the soy has shortened your cycles- that's a pretty massive jump!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## roopachoo

Hi EmmyReece, great news that your cycles are back! Good effort! I've read that weight issues can cause oestrogen dominance on the cycle, which can stop/delay O, so hopefully this is what you've sorted out with your weight loss. BTW soy causes more oestrogen to be produced indirectly, so too much can also delay/stop O.

I think maybe you should try it for days 5-9 as you have a longer cycle- I really hope the soy will shorten it for you. As far a dosage goes, its always better to start low and adjust depending on how it shifts your O day. Maybe start at 80mg and then increase? 

Do you temp? I would really recommend this especially with longer cycles so you know exactly where you are in the cycle, and pin point O. You'll be better equipped to make informed decisions with this data handy.

Best of luck and hope your BFP is around the corner x :dust:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, 

I am a newbie to the Soy revolution, I am just getting a bit fed up with not getting my :bfp:.

I use the CBFM (just started day 1 of my 3rd cycle), and I am curious about the Soy. I have a 26/27 day cycle on average and I have in the past fell pregnant (2 losses), so I am still TTC no 1. I have just turned 35 and I am just feeling a bit dispondent.

Can anyone offer any guidance on this, does taking SOY mess your cycles up, what do I need to take and how often, how long etc.

I am in the UK and thinking of buying from Tesco.

Thanks girls
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks for the advice :)

It's got to be worth a try, seems to work for so many people :)


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

roopachoo said:


> DaretoDream- hoping you get yr :bfp: this cycle fx
> 
> Uwais- I think you're two days too late for soy this cycle if you're on CD7, although I've heard docs prescribing clomid after the usual clomid days I wouldn't mess with your cycle unless under a docs specific supervision. Maybe next cycle then? Great news on how much the soy has shortened your cycles- that's a pretty massive jump!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

First of, Congratz roopachoo! :happydance: Also to the others for having BFP! 
Roopachoo: I think you're right... Maybe next cycle then (it would be Cycle #3 on Soy Iso). It's really nice to have a shorter cycle. :thumbup: I'm wondering about something though. Since Soy iso is like Chlomid, will it be bad to take it for 6 cycles? I'm hoping I don't have to take it for 6 cycles though. LOL. :dohh:


----------



## roopachoo

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I am a newbie to the Soy revolution, I am just getting a bit fed up with not getting my :bfp:.
> 
> I use the CBFM (just started day 1 of my 3rd cycle), and I am curious about the Soy. I have a 26/27 day cycle on average and I have in the past fell pregnant (2 losses), so I am still TTC no 1. I have just turned 35 and I am just feeling a bit dispondent.
> 
> Can anyone offer any guidance on this, does taking SOY mess your cycles up, what do I need to take and how often, how long etc.
> 
> I am in the UK and thinking of buying from Tesco.
> 
> Thanks girls
> xx

So sorry to hear about your losses xx

Soy is usually taken on clomid days, so 1-5, 3-7 or 5-9. The later you take it you get less but bigger follicles. The favourite seems to be 3-7 as a nice medium. If you do ovulate on yr own it would be better to start on a low dosage and see how this works. Start using OPKs from CD9 to catch your LH surge.

Hope it works for you xx :dust:

BTW there is sooo much info on this thread and different experiences that could be helpful x


----------



## DaretoDream

roopachoo said:


> DaretoDream- hoping you get yr :bfp: this cycle fx
> 
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:


Thanks hun i really hope so too. You know i keep trying different things and i just can't seem to get that bfp. I'm getting down about it, but DH really wants that bfp by christmas.


----------



## roopachoo

Uwais_Busrain said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> DaretoDream- hoping you get yr :bfp: this cycle fx
> 
> Uwais- I think you're two days too late for soy this cycle if you're on CD7, although I've heard docs prescribing clomid after the usual clomid days I wouldn't mess with your cycle unless under a docs specific supervision. Maybe next cycle then? Great news on how much the soy has shortened your cycles- that's a pretty massive jump!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> First of, Congratz roopachoo! :happydance: Also to the others for having BFP!
> Roopachoo: I think you're right... Maybe next cycle then (it would be Cycle #3 on Soy Iso). It's really nice to have a shorter cycle. :thumbup: I'm wondering about something though. Since Soy iso is like Chlomid, will it be bad to take it for 6 cycles? I'm hoping I don't have to take it for 6 cycles though. LOL. :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks Uswais. :) Well at least you're taking a break from it this cycle... hopefully you won't have to take it!

I understand not wanting to take it for so many cycles, but I think after a few you'll get a feeling if this is the route for you or not... if it's shortened your cycles that's one step in the right direction!

Does anyone else know about how many cycles you shouldn't really go above with soy? I'm thinking if you've had 6 cycles on it, then there must be something else up that needs to be looked into.

GL to you :dust:


----------



## inkdchick

Good Luck Daretodream, we wish you all the best and welcome to the thread xx


----------



## roopachoo

DaretoDream said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> DaretoDream- hoping you get yr :bfp: this cycle fx
> 
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun i really hope so too. You know i keep trying different things and i just can't seem to get that bfp. I'm getting down about it, but DH really wants that bfp by christmas.Click to expand...

Don't worry hun it will happen soon. TTC really takes its toll some days as you're constantly 'in it' until that bfp shows. 

So I see your impressive list!! : CP check, BBT, OPKS, Ferning, fish oil caps, women's one a day (folic acid).

I looked at your chart and you get EWCM yay! Have you tried Robittusin maybe to thin it out? I didn't get any EWCM so I used Rob, EPO, grapefruit juice and preseed! I also used softcups and perched hips on pillow after BD (man that took some getting used to)!

Your LP looks good ranging from 12-16. Mine was 12 days so I took B Vits to help with that- though not sure it was needed...

I also drank red raspberry leaf tea till O - apparently helps tone the uterus. Got quite a taste for it actually. Oh and I made DH have a double espresso half an hour before BD to make the spermies swim faster (better for trying for a boy apparently :) ) !!

I also took OPKs twice a day (12pm and 8pm cheap internet ones) to make sure I didn't miss my soy-induced LH surge, and kept taking them even after a positive OPK until they turned negative just so I could maximise BD opportunities. BD'd every other day from CD8, then everyday from pos OPK to 2dpo.

I know this may seem waaaay over the top... but I just wanted to cover all my bases. Admittedly it did take up all my time and mental space. This approach may be really stressful in trying to control every little element... a lot of couples find they get pregnant once they ditch their charts and thermometers... but for me this would be like peeing in the dark!!

FX for you :dust:


----------



## maz287

I haven't commented on this thread in quite awhile but I wanted to share my soy story. I used soy for the first time this cycle. I am on CD 21 and 4DPO. My last cycle, I O'd on CD 28, cycle before that was annov. and before that was CD 30. This cycle, I took soy cd 3-7 and I O'd on CD 17!! It moved my O up by 11 days! I don't know if we will get a BFP, but I am just excited to O when normal people do :). Just wanted to share so that if anyone is in the same boat as me, they could see what worked for me! Thanks. Good luck for all those BFP's out there!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Girls I have a question?

I've started taking 120mg of soy days 3-5 and 160mg soy days 6 and 7, yesterday (cd9) i started spotting still spotting today (cd10), and opk's are neg so far, I've never spotted through my cycle and havn't a clue whats going on:shrug:

Any ideas?


----------



## roopachoo

maz287 said:


> I haven't commented on this thread in quite awhile but I wanted to share my soy story. I used soy for the first time this cycle. I am on CD 21 and 4DPO. My last cycle, I O'd on CD 28, cycle before that was annov. and before that was CD 30. This cycle, I took soy cd 3-7 and I O'd on CD 17!! It moved my O up by 11 days! I don't know if we will get a BFP, but I am just excited to O when normal people do :). Just wanted to share so that if anyone is in the same boat as me, they could see what worked for me! Thanks. Good luck for all those BFP's out there!

So so chuffed for you! I love hearing happy soy stories, hopefully sticky soy bean on its way fx and GL :dust: do keep us updated


----------



## roopachoo

Daisys_mummy said:


> Girls I have a question?
> 
> I've started taking 120mg of soy days 3-5 and 160mg soy days 6 and 7, yesterday (cd9) i started spotting still spotting today (cd10), and opk's are neg so far, I've never spotted through my cycle and havn't a clue whats going on:shrug:
> 
> Any ideas?

Oh no Daisy mum... and the soy is the only thing that is different this cycle? So how would that work.. it's the oestrogen that builds up the lining... so maybe the dosage was too high? Not sure if too much oestrogen can do that... anyone else?

Keep testing with the OPKs, hopefully the spotting won't affect your lining. If you O later than usual than maybe the dosage was too high. Too much oestrogen can delay/stop O. But hopefully this isn't the case as you'd need a LOT of follicles producing lots of oestrogen. Can you feel your ovaries working overtime?

Keep going as normal and try not to worry too much about it as probably will be fine... and go catch that egg. We all have everything crossed tightly for you xx :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Girls I have a question?
> 
> I've started taking 120mg of soy days 3-5 and 160mg soy days 6 and 7, yesterday (cd9) i started spotting still spotting today (cd10), and opk's are neg so far, I've never spotted through my cycle and havn't a clue whats going on:shrug:
> 
> Any ideas?

Hey sweetie i spotted for a few days too... my usual af length is 3-4 days but i spotted on CD5,6 & 7 but stopped now, you should be ok... i tested yesterday on OPK and got a faint line, testing again today so should be darker x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Thanks Girlies, But I really think I may have messed my cycle up this month, will just have to wait and see?

Roopachoo, yep my ovaries do feel ike they're working overtime, just hope I don't miss that eggie.

Poppy I'll be over to join the rest of the ding dongs later mwah


----------



## AmorT

Hey ladies, just stopping back in to see how everyone is doing. Second day of having another positive opk.. I hope November brings lots of :bfp: for us soy ladies.


----------



## poppy666

Still waiting for my positive OPK just faint lines at the moment.... good luck AmorT :hugs:


----------



## leiapaulsen

hey ladies, I have a question about the soy. I am cd5 today and I just bought my first bottle. I was wondering if it was safe to start taking them cd6, I have an average 30 day cycle. They are 40mg tablets so how many should I take in a day?


----------



## LilButterfly

Yay I finally got a +opk today on cd 19! :happydance: This is my 1st cycle on soy and Im hoping it works the 1st time! How is everyone elsen doing?


----------



## DaretoDream

roopachoo said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> DaretoDream- hoping you get yr :bfp: this cycle fx
> 
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun i really hope so too. You know i keep trying different things and i just can't seem to get that bfp. I'm getting down about it, but DH really wants that bfp by christmas.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry hun it will happen soon. TTC really takes its toll some days as you're constantly 'in it' until that bfp shows.
> 
> So I see your impressive list!! : CP check, BBT, OPKS, Ferning, fish oil caps, women's one a day (folic acid).
> 
> I looked at your chart and you get EWCM yay! Have you tried Robittusin maybe to thin it out? I didn't get any EWCM so I used Rob, EPO, grapefruit juice and preseed! I also used softcups and perched hips on pillow after BD (man that took some getting used to)!
> 
> Your LP looks good ranging from 12-16. Mine was 12 days so I took B Vits to help with that- though not sure it was needed...
> 
> I also drank red raspberry leaf tea till O - apparently helps tone the uterus. Got quite a taste for it actually. Oh and I made DH have a double espresso half an hour before BD to make the spermies swim faster (better for trying for a boy apparently :) ) !!
> 
> I also took OPKs twice a day (12pm and 8pm cheap internet ones) to make sure I didn't miss my soy-induced LH surge, and kept taking them even after a positive OPK until they turned negative just so I could maximise BD opportunities. BD'd every other day from CD8, then everyday from pos OPK to 2dpo.
> 
> I know this may seem waaaay over the top... but I just wanted to cover all my bases. Admittedly it did take up all my time and mental space. This approach may be really stressful in trying to control every little element... a lot of couples find they get pregnant once they ditch their charts and thermometers... but for me this would be like peeing in the dark!!
> 
> FX for you :dust:Click to expand...

peeing in the dark :haha: that's really funny. I can't imagine trying and NOT charting or being in charge of my body some how. My gosh- that would be horrible. I NEED to control it. Just one of my issues.


But i think that's a good idea, keeping doing opks until you get a negative. I have a whole week yet to plan my attack on the egg.


----------



## SammieGrace

Hey all,
still on my first cycle of Soy but just got my positive OPK TODAY! It's CD 22, and I was starting to wonder if I would O at all. But, looks like the soy must have helped as I am O'ing 11 days earlier than last cycle! Woo Hoo! Planning to DTD tonight! :)


----------



## inkdchick

oooh so exciting good luck hun xxx


----------



## inkdchick

daisy-mum the only thing i can suggest is asking a chemist as they are better qualified than a gp on vits and pills and side effects they are brilliant and very helpful x


----------



## Hayley xx

I've been reading through this thread for a while now and was hoping there would be someone here who may have an anwer to my Q?

I have a regular 28 day cycle and usually ovulate quite late on CD17, making my luteal phase only 11 days long. :nope: I'm planning on starting Soy today (currently on CD3) in the hope that it will move my ovulation forward and make it stronger. I was wondering whether I need to take anything alongside the soy to try and lengthen my luteal phase?


----------



## inkdchick

I shouldnt think so hun as the soy is pretty good on its own just make sure that you are taking folic acid and fingers crossed it will work for you. O make sure you take it before bed and at the same time for the 5 days .
Hugs and best of luck xxx


----------



## Hayley xx

Thanks for your reply Inkdchick. I've just taken my first one today and having hot flushes already! I needed Clomid to conceive my first child and hoping that Soy will help me naturally before going down the Clomid path again. Best of luck to u too x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. I'm CD 1 today and just wondered what days would be best to take Soy to lengthen my LP. I started spotting last cycle at 7DPO on and off until 10DPO. 

Thanx


----------



## lintu

Hi Ladies,

Havent been on this thread in ages, but I'm not getting anywhere on my own so I think this is the mth to try Soy, I'm going to do 3 to 7 days.

Anyone used it with regular cycles and been ok? i'm a little nervous about it messing me up :shrug:


----------



## AmorT

lintu said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Havent been on this thread in ages, but I'm not getting anywhere on my own so I think this is the mth to try Soy, I'm going to do 3 to 7 days.
> 
> Anyone used it with regular cycles and been ok? i'm a little nervous about it messing me up :shrug:

I have regular 32 day cycles... and it have not messed up , even made me ovulate a day earlier. I took them days 3 to 7 so good luck huh. :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

CD 14 and I got a faint line on my OPK today. It was barely there but I am so happy to see something finally... :happydance:

I am having a lot of tenderness and pain in my ovaries so I hope this is a good sign I will O soon. :happydance:


----------



## lornapj83

this is my first month taking soy and i have been having hot flushes too


----------



## Feelcrazy

Good luck krissie!


----------



## roopachoo

Good luck to all the soy girls!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Lots of sticky soy beans before Christmas xx :baby:


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! 

I'm on CD19, took soy CDs 3-7. I've been reading high on my fertility monitor for 3 days, but I'm wondering when I'll see the peak? 

Also, do you always feel ovulation pains with soy? I'm getting discouraged because while I'm feeling some sensations I'm not getting those 'strong' ov pains others have described. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SammieGrace

Hi Allie,
I took soy this month for the first time and got some mild cramps when I ovulated, but nothing super strong. I didn't get a pos OPK until CD22, but I usually O late. Anyway, I think we had a similar experience so hopefully that means it worked!


----------



## Feelcrazy

Sammie. When do u test


----------



## SammieGrace

Hi feelcrazy,
You mean when will I take a pg test this cycle, right? Not sure, I was estimating the 17th as my test date based on last cycle, but now that I think I O'ed earlier than last time I could probably move it up. If I make it to 12 DPO which I think will be Nov. 11, I guess I will test then. Last cycle my LP was only 7 days :/ So I am hoping and praying this time it lasts longer. Where are you in your cycle and how is it going?? :)


----------



## Feelcrazy

Hey girl. I am cycle day 8 and usually ovulate around or on cycle day 23 and have a short Lp. So I'm really hoping my LP will be longer and my ovulation sooner with a healthy egg. Hoping soy works for me. Been a long 8 months. Can't believe people try this for years. I'm gone 2 days this month, so let's hope those aren't my ovulation days. :)
lots of luck to you Sammie! Let me know if you get your bfp! Good luck!!!


----------



## inkdchick

the soy hasnt changed my cycle days at all but has just made my OV day earlier so increasing my LP which is good i guess, im only a 24 day cycle so was hoping that it would make it longer but no luck . and today im cd17 so only 7 more days to go , am trying soy from cd3 next cycle as so many have been luck to fall on those soy days ...
Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## poppy666

Well dunno what the Soy done to me so far :shrug: had very faint OPKs since CD8 but CD9 looked the darkest even tho not as dark as control line, had ewcm since CD10... yesterday ( CD11) ive had cramps like af was coming & backache more to the right, today im ok. Did an OPK yesterday too and not even a faint line. Had small amount of brownish blood in my ewcm yesterday too noticed during :sex:

So not sure if i ov'd yesterday CD11 if i did thats 2/3 days early for me x


----------



## inkdchick

aww poppy hope its all good news for you hun.
Is that you in the pic coz its gorgeous !!


----------



## poppy666

lol yeah and my youngest LO... well going to use opk this afternoon n if nothing on it im going to guess that my LH surge came early on cd9 and i ov'd yesterday cd11 :shrug: lol guessing games :dohh:

You ok sweetie? x


----------



## inkdchick

well its lovely, well I have sort of given up tbh, as im 44 next month and really think that my chances have flown in the past but OH still thinks that it will happen but i dont so i havent really thought about this month at all we have just enjoyed each other whether it was the right time i dont know but Oh hubby on two days could believe how wet i was so if he's right then there maybe a chance but im not holding my breath and i have promised him that i will try the soy for one more cycle next of the soy which i will try from cd3, but apart from that i will not be holding my breath.
Its just nice to see how the other ladies like yourself get on and i wish you all the best of luck xxx


----------



## poppy666

You know less is more i think, i only BD once when my LO was concieved.. so i think its good to just relax and enjoy each others company 'what will be will be' and you certainly not passed it sweetie, glad your trying the Soy one last cycle :hugs:, if my af arrives im trying it from cd3 this time, did it on cd2-6...


----------



## inkdchick

sorry for late reply had to have a bath and wash hair you know what its like !.
i tried it from cd1 this cycle coz they are so short but it will be from cd3 next cycle.
Good luck hun xxx


----------



## wanna_baby

Hi Ladies,
I've been reading this thread and I see a lot of pregnancies aftering using Soy.. I've started using Soy inf. for the first time this month. started it yesterday on CD 2. Really hoping I see something different...
Anyone else in a similar situation???


----------



## AmorT

wanna_baby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been reading this thread and I see a lot of pregnancies aftering using Soy.. I've started using Soy inf. for the first time this month. started it yesterday on CD 2. Really hoping I see something different...
> Anyone else in a similar situation???

Good luck  

It really helped me and alot of other woman Ovulate earlier and stronger. Lot's of women say they dont have side effects but I had a couple just hot flashes and one day of headaches but nothing to big. So wishing you the best of luck


----------



## poppy666

wanna_baby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been reading this thread and I see a lot of pregnancies aftering using Soy.. I've started using Soy inf. for the first time this month. started it yesterday on CD 2. Really hoping I see something different...
> Anyone else in a similar situation???

Good luck sweetie i just finished doing cd2-6 :thumbup: think i ov'd 3 days early yesterday so we will see :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Hi ladies. I was looking for a bit of advice.

I think Im out this month. AF turned up today on 12dpo. Well, I guess its CD#1 now.
I O'd on cd18 last month, and it was a 29 day cycle so I thought Id try soy isoflavones. Ive just been to tescos, and the only tablets with the soy iso's in were Vitabiotics Menapace tablets. Will these do? They only have 20mg of soy in, so I know I will need to take a few (there are 30 in a pack, so should I just take 6 each day for 5 days?) but I didnt know if they were ok to take, as they are actually a menopause tablet. I dont have the option of getting any other ones this month as I live out in the sticks, and its too late for delivery if I need to start them tomorrow or wednesday.
This is the link with the ingredients list:
https://www.vitabiotics.com/Menopace/menopace_formula.aspx

Any advice for me would be gratefully accepted.

Good luck girls x


----------



## poppy666

Is your Tesco's only a small store? i also got mine from Tesco's (yellow lid) they have 40mg per capsule x


----------



## loolindley

my tescos definitely didn't have them, but it's a 40 minute drive away, so too far to check.

These tabs do have soy iso's in them, its just if everything else will not be good for me. So confused!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

loo

I havent started soy yet... plan on next month... but I took a peak at your link that describes your tabs... and I am no expert... but it looks like this tab has some Soy Iso in them, and as you say you'll have to at least take at least 5 a day to even reach 100 mg of Soy if you want to get to 140 you would have to take 7 of these... which is fine for just the Soy... but by doing so you may very well may be overloading on the other vitamins listed.. i.e. it has 500 folic acid.. have to think is it 6 you take you'll be up to 3000 mg of folic acid for those days ? as well as the others vitamis listed...looks like there are already high doses of the Vit B's as well

again I have not started Soy yet...but IMO these wouldnt be the ones I would purchase...sorry hun.. I know you look foward to starting these today...but I would get another tab if I were you


----------



## loolindley

Ive just ordered some, so hopefully they will arrive by Wednesday when I want to start taking them. They are 40mg ones, so would you suggest taking 3 or 4 a day?


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

gosh it seems people all are all over the board of when to start taking then take (cd2,3,4), the dosage that they take, and also some people take the same dosage all 5 days and some increase their dosage gradually over the 5 days... then again some that are going on the 2nd,3rd,4th cycle "switch it up" of when they take it and dosage as well when moving on to their next month...

me personally from all I have read on theses threads about Soy...I think this is what I will do...

since I have a typical 25-26 day cycle and normally O on day 11,12.. (but I am not confident it is a very strong O because I never feel any Oing pain...) I will prob take them day 2-6 and start off low and increase my dosage... some say that is better as that is prob how your body does it naturally ?? but who knows.. so I plan on doing this>> (CD2-50mg; CD3-100mg; CD4-150mg; CD5-150mg; CD6-200mg; and if that doesnt work perhaps I will switch it up to a different dosage and starting on a different day. 

hope that helps ya a little...again I think it may be a little trail and error so to speak


----------



## wanting2010

Has anybody ever heard of taking soy along with Clomid? I think I remember reading something along those lines on here before, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Feelcrazy

Personally I think soy with chlomid would really mess with your hormones! I don't think a doc would recommend that! Good luck!!!


----------



## inkdchick

ooo i agree with Feelcrazy i certainly wouldnt mix them its like an overload hun xx


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks, girls. I wasn't planning on doing it, but I thought I remember reading something about it somewhere on here. =)


----------



## inkdchick

hey thats ok we were just looking out for you hun its ok xx


----------



## poppy666

wanting2010 said:


> Thanks, girls. I wasn't planning on doing it, but I thought I remember reading something about it somewhere on here. =)

No i read somewhere last week some women on Clomid was given soy on cd6 to help generate ewcm as clomid dries you up :shrug: but thats under a doctor x


----------



## inkdchick

hiya poppy how are you today xx


----------



## poppy666

lol sorry i disappeared then, yep im good just trying to do 3 jobs at once, you ok sweetie?


----------



## AmorT

*inkdchick* How are you ? Did you get my message??

Hoping everyone in the thread is doing good, my temps keep on going up. I would love to post my chart but I guess because on FF I dont have VIP it wont work. 

Lots of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Allie84

I'm wondering if the soy hasn't worked for me. :( I'm feeling frustrated. 

I'm on CD21 and still no ov. I took 120 mg CDs 3-7, and have been reading high on my CBFM for 5 days, no peak!!!

I had a bunch of EWCM but it's gone now. 

Last cycle I didn't ov until CD37! But on 'normal' cycles I ovulate around today, CD21.

Sigh. I guess next month I will have to up my dose.


----------



## inkdchick

yeah im ok have had those cramping niggly pains on the left today same as yesterday but on the right but apart from that im fine looking forward to monday and my af so that i can take the soy for the last time from cd3 and then forget about ttc altogether and just live my life without thinking about it again poor hubby thinks that i dont want any kids now coz i told him ive had enough but its not that at all its just too much now and im 44 soon and i dont think its a good idea to keep going after 45 !, so i dont know what to do really just cant be bothered as have so many emmc now that i dont want anymore but he dont see that


----------



## inkdchick

AmorT said:


> *inkdchick* How are you ? Did you get my message??
> 
> Hoping everyone in the thread is doing good, my temps keep on going up. I would love to post my chart but I guess because on FF I dont have VIP it wont work.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone.

yeah i got your message and sent you one back, ff wont let you coz you r not vip you re right but its all looking good then you need 18 days of hugh temps and then test oooh so exciting ive not bothered this month i jsut havent thought about it but have had cramping low down for the last two days so think that af is defo on its way monday and then i can take last dose of soy from cd3 and then i will give up had enough now xx


----------



## Folly

Decided to join the soy club this month, I forgot to take it away with me at the weekend so I'm doing cycle days 5-9 but I'm just going with a low dose. 

I took 40mg on CD5, 80mg yesterday, then I think maybe 80mg again today and two days of 120mg. No side effects yet, just hoping they will give me something that more resembles a positive OPK :) If they don't help this month I'll try an earlier and higher dose next month!


----------



## inkdchick

welcome Folly and best of luck hun x


----------



## pink80

AmorT said:


> *inkdchick* How are you ? Did you get my message??
> 
> Hoping everyone in the thread is doing good, my temps keep on going up. I would love to post my chart but I guess because on FF I dont have VIP it wont work.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone.

I'm pretty sure that I linked mine before I became a VIP, do you not have the tickers button to click above the chart/calendar..? That's how I did mine.

xx


----------



## poppy666

AmorT said:


> *inkdchick* How are you ? Did you get my message??
> 
> Hoping everyone in the thread is doing good, my temps keep on going up. I would love to post my chart but I guess because on FF I dont have VIP it wont work.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone.

Im not VIP sweetie n my charts in my siggy, so dunno why you cant post yours? xx


----------



## AmorT

inkdchick said:


> yeah i got your message and sent you one back, ff wont let you coz you r not vip you re right but its all looking good then you need 18 days of hugh temps and then test oooh so exciting ive not bothered this month i jsut havent thought about it but have had cramping low down for the last two days so think that af is defo on its way monday and then i can take last dose of soy from cd3 and then i will give up had enough now xx

I didnt see it, I'll look. Yeah I kind of figured that, and to think that I was telling myself I dont need a homepage, but I insisted on trying anyways lol. 18 days is alot of days - I'm just not rushing or thinking about it as much - just letting it flow. 
You know dont give up - just try to do what most people do - just relax it will happen. I hope that maybe the cramping is a good thing - i'm having the same thing - isn't that a sign of pregnancy as well ? Well we're hoping she stays away from you - I'm pushing for you this would be a great birthday and christmas present for us both. Esp. since you said you havent bothered this month and thats how it usually happens when your not so focused and worried about it. Keep me updated


----------



## inkdchick

when is your birthday hun i forgot and thank you but please dont hold your breath will you for me as it never works and if it does it always ends in emmc ( 9 to date) xx


----------



## AmorT

lol Dec 28th 
Ok I wont how many dpo are you


----------



## inkdchick

lol you are the same as me i remember now about 20 years behind me LOL.
I am 6dpo today ! so on monday will be 12 dpo ! so please keep all you have crossed for me that af shows and then i can take the soy from cd3 for a good strong healthy eggy ! and not a lot of them like what it has been doing from what i have read ! x


----------



## AmorT

inkdchick said:


> lol you are the same as me i remember now about 20 years behind me LOL.
> I am 6dpo today ! so on monday will be 12 dpo ! so please keep all you have crossed for me that af shows and then i can take the soy from cd3 for a good strong healthy eggy ! and not a lot of them like what it has been doing from what i have read ! x

lol yup  
I'll keep my fingers crossed. 
I always google and lots of ladies take them from 3-7 so hopefully if not this cycle you can pull around and do it 3-7 and get those strong egg and conceive.


----------



## inkdchick

that would be a good plan me thinks and i dont feel like im heading for 44 only sometimes when it gets to 10pm and then ive had it lol but other than that my attitude is and always have been 
'Im young enough to muck about and old enough to get away with it '


----------



## Blue_bear

I hope to restore some faith in you all..... Me and hubby have been trying for over a year now, had m/c in jan and have since had no luck.
I had a bllod test 2 months ago and was told that my progesterone was so low i couldnt be ovulating. Hubby went for his tests and we were told his sperm count isnt great either.
I took it upon myself to try taking Soy while we were waiting to be referred.
I took soy for the first time this month on days 3-7 and got my BFP last monday!! We are over the moon and it totally must have been down to the soy!

Just keeping everything crossed now that this one sticks!!!

Good luck all x


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations sweetie thats great news :happydance:


----------



## Smile4baby

Congrads Blue!!!!!


----------



## Smile4baby

Quick question, this will be my first cycle on soy, but I am taking Vitex, should I stop my vitex or continue with soy until ovulation??


----------



## roopachoo

Smile4baby said:


> Quick question, this will be my first cycle on soy, but I am taking Vitex, should I stop my vitex or continue with soy until ovulation??

Don't take vitex (agnus castus) with soy- they cancel each other out! GL!

Congrats Blue Bear- that's so good to hear x

Hope all's going well soy crew? xx :dust:


----------



## SammieGrace

Hey all,
Quick update. I took Soy 2-6 this cycle and my chart has confirmed O on CD 23 ! Yay for soy, definitely worked in moving up my O day, now I am 3DPO so we will just have to wait and see about increased LP and that BFP, but if not I will for sure take soy again next cycle. How is everyone else coming along????

Blue Bear ... Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## poppy666

I took soy from cd2-6 too, but not sure about O yet, opks have been very light since cd8 ( no line on tonights) and ive had very light darkish blood in my ewcm on cd11 and today :shrug: also had cramps cd11, but nothing since so dont know what the hell soy is doing lol x


----------



## shellie31

Hi ladies :hi:.
Can i join you?. It's taken me a couple of days to read through this thread & i'd like to say thanks for all the advice,it's really helpful & i've decided to give the soy a go when the :witch: arrives,got nothing to lose really as we've been ttc for a while now. DH has a low sperm count & my AMH result back in May was 4.2,which is quite low :cry:. I've been taking DHEA & macca since then in the hope that it would help boost my eggs but we haven't had any joy yet. So now i'm ready to try the soy & FX it brings me a :bfp:,it seems to have a great reputation :happydance:.
I was just wondering,d'you think i should stop taking the DHEA & macca when i start the soy? The macca really boosts my sex drive & CM which DH isn't complaining about lol :haha:.
FX for loads of soy :bfp: for everyone:happydance:


----------



## Anastacia7

poppy666 said:


> I took soy from cd2-6 too, but not sure about O yet, opks have been very light since cd8 ( no line on tonights) and ive had very light darkish blood in my ewcm on cd11 and today :shrug: also had cramps cd11, but nothing since so dont know what the hell soy is doing lol x

Hi Poppy666,

I think I remember reading that you have a pretty regular cycle (likewise). Just wondering what your soy dosage is for this cycle. Would be interesting to see how other regular cycle ladies are doing base on the dosage.


----------



## poppy666

Anastacia7 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I took soy from cd2-6 too, but not sure about O yet, opks have been very light since cd8 ( no line on tonights) and ive had very light darkish blood in my ewcm on cd11 and today :shrug: also had cramps cd11, but nothing since so dont know what the hell soy is doing lol x
> 
> Hi Poppy666,
> 
> I think I remember reading that you have a pretty regular cycle (likewise). Just wondering what your soy dosage is for this cycle. Would be interesting to see how other regular cycle ladies are doing base on the dosage.Click to expand...

Hi Anastacia7 yes mine are regular every 28 days, i took 160mg for 1st 3 days then 200mg, but thinking i may of taken too high a dose for my first time :dohh: we will see x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

This is my first cycle taking Soy. Im currently CD5. I've been taking Soy the last 2nights @ 120mg. 
Should I up my dose to 160mg for CD5&6 and then 200mg for CD7 

Or keep it the same @ 120mg CD3-7?


----------



## Danniii

Wow! Congratulations Blue_bear! 

Smile4baby I wouldn't take Vitex and Soy at the same time. I also heard they cancel eachother out.

Beth_welshy, I think it's trial and error. I kept mine the same, but other people have said they've increased the dose as it mirrors what naturally would happen. I think I'd probably try that next cycle, but it's totally up to you!

AFM, I'm ok. Not sure if Soy has done a great deal for me this cycle. I'm not sure if I've Ov or not. I had some niggly pains earlier on in the cycle, but no pos OPK. There were some darker lines some days though. Hmm, not sure what's going on. Going to wait it out and see. Probably test next week, but I'm not holding my breath! 
Hope you're all feeling happy and well today.


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Allie84 said:


> I'm wondering if the soy hasn't worked for me. :( I'm feeling frustrated.
> 
> I'm on CD21 and still no ov. I took 120 mg CDs 3-7, and have been reading high on my CBFM for 5 days, no peak!!!
> 
> I had a bunch of EWCM but it's gone now.
> 
> Last cycle I didn't ov until CD37! But on 'normal' cycles I ovulate around today, CD21.
> 
> Sigh. I guess next month I will have to up my dose.

Allie, when I first tried Soy (dose: 120 mg Day 3-7), nothing much happened. I usually had a long irregular cycle. So Cycle #2 with Soy, I tried CDs 2-6 -->140mg, 160mg, 160mg, 180mg, 180mg. It'd helped with my cycle tremendously (used to be 70-80+ days --> jumped to 35 days). Even though I still haven't gotten BFP, but I'm happy that there was an improvement in Cycle#2. I guess, you could try picking the days or increasing the dose? GL :thumbup:


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Congratz Blue_Bear! :happydance:
Hi, roopachoo! How r u doing? I hope you're doing fine. I thought I've finally recovered from flu, but I still have cough. I also realized that I've lost 3 kg because of the flu. Not only I missed out Soy this cycle, but I'm also having dizzy spells for the past few days. I'm worried if my blood count is low or something. I had low blood last year but managed to up it by end of July 2009... :wacko:


----------



## AmorT

Congrats Blue_Bear.


----------



## SammieGrace

shellie31 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:.
> I was just wondering,d'you think i should stop taking the DHEA & macca when i start the soy? The macca really boosts my sex drive & CM which DH isn't complaining about lol :haha:.

Hi Shellie,
I took maca and soy at the same time this month and didn't have any problems.I am not sure about the DHEA bc it can create an excess of androgren, while soyis supposed to increase estrogen, so it seems like that could mess up your overall hormone levels. Thats just my guess though as I haven't had any experience with DHEA.
HTH :dust:


----------



## loolindley

Blue_bear said:


> I hope to restore some faith in you all..... Me and hubby have been trying for over a year now, had m/c in jan and have since had no luck.
> I had a bllod test 2 months ago and was told that my progesterone was so low i couldnt be ovulating. Hubby went for his tests and we were told his sperm count isnt great either.
> I took it upon myself to try taking Soy while we were waiting to be referred.
> I took soy for the first time this month on days 3-7 and got my BFP last monday!! We are over the moon and it totally must have been down to the soy!
> 
> Just keeping everything crossed now that this one sticks!!!
> 
> Good luck all x


Congratulations Blue Bear. Can I ask what dosage you took? Im cd3 today, so I want to start taking it with me tea tonight. Thank you


----------



## shellie31

SammieGrace said:


> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:.
> I was just wondering,d'you think i should stop taking the DHEA & macca when i start the soy? The macca really boosts my sex drive & CM which DH isn't complaining about lol :haha:.
> 
> Hi Shellie,
> I took maca and soy at the same time this month and didn't have any problems.I am not sure about the DHEA bc it can create an excess of androgren, while soyis supposed to increase estrogen, so it seems like that could mess up your overall hormone levels. Thats just my guess though as I haven't had any experience with DHEA.
> HTH :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks SammieGrace:thumbup:.
I'll just take the soy & maca then. My soy arrived today only ordered it yesterday so i'm all set & ready to go:happydance:. Think i'll do days 2-6 to start with & increase my dose each night. I can't wait to start taking it lol.


----------



## kimmie0620

Congrats on the :bfp:
:dust: to everyone
Your all in my prayers 

When the :witch: comes again I'm gonna give soy another chance, CD 3-7 but this time I'm gonna gradually increase my dosage!!!
CD3 80mg CD4 120mg CD5 120mg CD6 180mg CD7 180mg
This month I haven't wrote down anything, I have no clue what CD I'm on, this was much needed... We are :sex: every other day am and I guessing sometime this week is when I will O if I haven't already!!! 
Good Luck Girls
Fingers crossed!!!
:dust:


----------



## inkdchick

me too Kimmie my af is due on the 8th so will be trying from cd3-7 too when is your af due x


----------



## MrsMatt

I am tapping my foot still waiting for :witch: GRRRRUMBLE!!


----------



## inkdchick

when were you due hun


----------



## MrsMatt

haven't had one at all since May... so sadly "any time" and "never" :( hoping this Agnus Castus wonder-herb starts my ovary cogs grinding again.... so I can actually start "trying" not just having unprotected sex (though don't get me wrong sex is fun LOL)


----------



## inkdchick

oh bless your heart cant a doc help with something to get your af started so that you can at least start the soy , i really feel for you and its something that i havent experienced long cycles but i wish you all the very best and hope that it comes really soon xxx


----------



## MrsMatt

thanks chickie :) It's too early days for intervention from Doc... and I'm hoping that A.Castus will spur those AFs on in lieu of prescription drugs such as Metformin... which I am not keen to take :( My full blood count came back normal... so I am going to speak to Doc Friday morning regarding the next step. I'm only 27 silly old body is broken :(


----------



## Anastacia7

> Hi Anastacia7 yes mine are regular every 28 days, i took 160mg for 1st 3 days then 200mg, but thinking i may of taken too high a dose for my first time :dohh: we will see x

Poppy, I took the plunge and took a 80mg dosage yday (CD2) and today. Will do the same tomorrow and plan to increase dosage for CD5&6 (dosage to be determined as my ovaries are twitching quite strongly at the moment).

If you want, we can stay connected and see how we fair for next 3 weeks :)


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo fx for you sweetie oh and me :haha: yes will love to know how you go on with that dosage, if it dont work for me this cycle im going to lower mine :hugs:


----------



## kimmie0620

inkdchick said:


> me too Kimmie my af is due on the 8th so will be trying from cd3-7 too when is your af due x

sometime around the 15th I'm really not sure..
I took an opk today and it was positive so we gonna :sex: tonight && on Friday
(I figured out my mistake, once my opk was + we didn't DTD til next month, so now Imma make sure we DTD this time for a couple of days lol)
I felt so stupid when I figured this out, && after reading everything online && in books...
I really hope you get your :bfp:
I've been praying really hard for you!!!
:dust:


----------



## inkdchick

bless your heart and thank you hun i will pray very hard for you too xxxx


----------



## Smile4baby

Thanks for the advice ladies, Mrs. Matt, Vitex brought mine on after a 69 day cycle. I'm on CD3 today. So, Good Luck

Okay, I've stopped the vitex ladies, last one was yesterday on CD2 & I took only 1 rather than the normal 2 a day. Can I take soy today on CD3 or would you guys suggest waiting until next cycle?? Thanks Again for the Help!!


----------



## MrsMatt

I'd strike while the iron's hot Smile4.... can't be any harm in cracking on with your soy right away this cycle :) and thanks for your good wishes :)


----------



## inkdchick

i think i would take it tonight if it was me and like MrsMatt says strike while the irons hot !, good luck hun x


----------



## Allie84

Yeah I'd do it now Smile, just in case you have another long cycle.

AFM, I'm in a good mood because I FINALLY got my positive OPK at CD22...thanks soy! :) Last cycle it was CD35.


----------



## MrsMatt

Great news Allie keep us posted hoping this is your month :)


----------



## wish2bmum

Hi, just popping in and hoping to stick around to share experiences this cycle. Took Soy 80mg CD 3 - 7 last cycle and ov'd CD76, taking 120mg this cycle same days and hoping for a better result. Just going for a read back through the thread :)


----------



## chan221

Hey everyone, im after some advice :) I now have my soy iso, but waiting for my period to start. They are very irregular and I asked my GP if there was something he could give me to induce my period, but he said it would interfer with my TTC. 

Is there anything I can try? Oh and can I take the soy with vitex?

Thanks xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I've just ordered my soy on the internet - gonna have a read back through this thread for some advice on when to take it.


----------



## MrsMatt

chan221 said:


> Hey everyone, im after some advice :) I now have my soy iso, but waiting for my period to start. They are very irregular and I asked my GP if there was something he could give me to induce my period, but he said it would interfer with my TTC.
> 
> Is there anything I can try? Oh and can I take the soy with vitex?
> 
> Thanks xxx

You can take soy with vitex safely... but after maybe 2 months when you know roughly when AF is due.... you can either stop vitex once AF arrives & then start Soy on CD2/3.... or stop vitex altogether as it will have "done its job" in kick-starting things & won't really be needed anymore.


----------



## michelleann

Need some help girls :(

I took Soy 120mg on CD 3-7 and now on CD 20, (i test with OPK's in the evenings) iv had very strong OPK's between CD 13-17 with what looks like a + OPK on CD 18 and a deffo neg last night CD 19 iv been testing everyday with a CBFM (mornings) which has not budged from LOW.....not sure if i ovultaed, iv not really checked my CP or CM this cycle, i dont really feel like iv ovulated usually get achey boobs and a lot of twinges. i have had dark stained CM from about CD 13 - 17 too


----------



## poppy666

Same story as me michelleann not sure if i ov'd yet or not, i had brownish cm on cd11 & cd13 with cramps, opks have been very faint only darkish one was cd9 but wouldnt class it as a +opk :shrug: now my opks are that light i dont know what to think... i took soy cd2-6


----------



## inkdchick

Poppy you ov'd on cd9 by the sounds of that as all your opk's have been light since and if you dtd on and around those days i will be keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I got a temp dip on cd11 plus dtd twice that day n noticed the brownish cm plus ive had ewcm n watery cm for about 6/7 days :haha: will have to see how my temps do, but questioning yesterdays as i got up an hour n half before i took my temps :dohh:

FX for everyone sweetie :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

michelleann said:


> Need some help girls :(
> 
> I took Soy 120mg on CD 3-7 and now on CD 20, (i test with OPK's in the evenings) iv had very strong OPK's between CD 13-17 with what looks like a + OPK on CD 18 and a deffo neg last night CD 19 iv been testing everyday with a CBFM (mornings) which has not budged from LOW.....not sure if i ovultaed, iv not really checked my CP or CM this cycle, i dont really feel like iv ovulated usually get achey boobs and a lot of twinges. i have had dark stained CM from about CD 13 - 17 too

Sounds to me like you O'vd on cd18 as it seems to have been your strongest day and if you dtd on and around the 13-18 th days then i would think that you will have certainly caught that eggy/ies.
Soy does change how you feel around ov i have noticed that too, i had no indication of ov before taking soy but since i get really strong ov pains but no spotting, a lot of ladies recently have had the spotting when they ov but it maybe the dose is a little too high as they have all stated that they may drop the dose by a little to see if it improves if they dont get their BFP.
I hope both you ladies get your BFP's and i cross my fingers tightly for you both xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

poppy i shdnt worry one day of airy fairy temps arent gonna matter just take it when you should the following days, cm is sounding promising though and if you get 18 days of raised temps :wohoo: a bfp should be around the corner for you xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I need some advice too :shrug:

I'm going to take the soy next cycle but wasn't sure whether to take it on days 2-6 or days 3-7. I'm not exactly sure how long my cycle is - I came off the pill 2 months ago after 15 years so my 1st natural cycle was 37 days. If my cycle is always going to be 37 days when is then best time to take the soy? And how much?

Thanks!


----------



## inkdchick

to honest hun it doesnt matter on the length of your cycle, if you take soy earlier than cd3 you will release more eggs, but if you take soy on cd3-7 you will release one really good healthy egg (so they say), it will also help with your LP too so try from cd3 as most ladies with bfp have took it from cd3.
Good Luck xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'll give cd3-7 a go then! Assuming I don't get my :bfp: this cycle that is! :winkwink:


----------



## inkdchick

yea me too if i dont get my bfp this cycle x


----------



## katiekittykat

Best of luck inkdchick! When are you due to test?


----------



## inkdchick

well if OH would let me i would have to test on Monday as af is due then and im in rome so cant let anyone know til tues night if it arrived or not, so all you lovely ladies are gonna have to wait unfortunately but im not holding my breath as this soy tends to let my af arrive right on time - great !.
When are you due to test xx
By the way my name is Tina x


----------



## inkdchick

well im off now ladies to finish packing for tomorrow so i will catch you all on tues night have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## kimmie0620

:dust:
This cycle I was supposed to be taking a break BUT....

I didn't take the soy this month, but I did my past 2 previous cycles!!!
First cycle took soy CD 1-5 160mg ::: Second cycle CD 3-7 200mg
This month is indescribable!!!
For the past week I have felt the twinges like I got while taking the soy, and that has NEVER happened before...
Used too I would just got by CM, and sometimes OPKs...
I would not ever feel it (if that makes sense) 
Yesterday I got a + OPK 
Today got a + OPK 

&& been DTD every other day, && will continue for a couple of days after - OPK

Has this ever happened to anyone before???

I think soy has definitively changed my O altogether!!! :happydance: 
:dust:
still praying we all get our sticky beans!!!
:dust:


----------



## kimmie0620

inkdchick said:


> well im off now ladies to finish packing for tomorrow so i will catch you all on tues night have a great weekend xxxx

Be safe!!! you have a good weekend too!!! We'll be here waiting to hear from ya!!!


----------



## Feelcrazy

Yay Kimmie. Go get that bfp!!!!! Whooop


----------



## roopachoo

kimmie0620 said:


> :dust:
> This cycle I was supposed to be taking a break BUT....
> 
> I didn't take the soy this month, but I did my past 2 previous cycles!!!
> First cycle took soy CD 1-5 160mg ::: Second cycle CD 3-7 200mg
> This month is indescribable!!!
> For the past week I have felt the twinges like I got while taking the soy, and that has NEVER happened before...
> Used too I would just got by CM, and sometimes OPKs...
> I would not ever feel it (if that makes sense)
> Yesterday I got a + OPK
> Today got a + OPK
> 
> && been DTD every other day, && will continue for a couple of days after - OPK
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone before???
> 
> I think soy has definitively changed my O altogether!!! :happydance:
> :dust:
> still praying we all get our sticky beans!!!
> :dust:

That is sooo interesting... so the soy may have super boosted your cycle?? It's always the way with some couples... as soon as they have a 'break' from actively TCC, bam :bfp:!!! lots of :dust:


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

kimmie: I had the same feeling... I couldn't take Soy this cycle due to on flu medication. But a few days ago I experienced twinges on my left & right ovary. I thought it was because of the cough...? :confused: Didn't actually think that it could be Ov pain. But I did DTD though. :blush: If AF arrives this Nov, I'll be trying Soy again. At least, I think Soy helps with my irregular cycle too.
Hope everyone here have their BFP this month.
Lots & lot of baby :dust:


----------



## wifey29

Hi ladies, 

I think I might have gotten my bfp, first cycle on soy after 13 months! I have put pics in the test forum as I'm not too sure. The line is really faint. Oh I really hope that this is it [-o&lt;


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh wifey fx for you gonna go have a look now :happydance:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi ladies.

For the past 2 cycle Ov has been getting later and later. I am worried that it is going to continue like this and I dont know when I am going to ov. I have been considering soy isoflavones to help ov happen a little sooner. It was cd25 when i ov'd last cycle :growlmad: My LP is always the same though so at least i know when to expect :witch:

Do you girls think soy isoflavones could help??? 

If so does anyone know where you can get it in th UK??? I have looked everywhere for it today and cant find it. I am cd1 today, will it be too late to take it this cycle if i dont get it in the next day or to???


----------



## poppy666

You can buy it from Tesco's thats where i got mine :thumbup: ive read many a story that some ladies on soy its brought their ov date forward, gl x


----------



## Allie84

FX for you Wifey!

I just wanted to say I also felt ovulation pains for the first time this cycle, and it's my first taking soy. Usually I get a few twinges around ov but this was super noticable. AND I ovulated on CD22 which is early for me, considering! :)

I'm now in the 2ww, FX it's a BFP, but not too optimistic as I just got diagnosed with PCOS. . :dust:


----------



## vanessa24

I'm sorry to hear that Allie but I hope you get your BFP. I also have PCOS so I know how you feel...


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks for that Poppy. The first chance I am going to get to go to Tesco tomorrow.

Is if ok girls to start soy on cd3 around 5pmish???


----------



## lornapj83

hi guys i took my soy day 3 to 7 at night time and this month i can really feel i think ovulation pains and there so much stronger than normal fx :) xx


----------



## Tinks85

Has the Soy made you ov early lornapj83???

Glad its working for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## lornapj83

no im still ovulating on the 13th day which is when i usually do but the pains are more intense :) i use the ovacue monitor aswell xx


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks, cd13 is bang on anyway. It was cd25 for me last cycle :wacko:


----------



## Tinks85

I have just found Soy isofavones on the Tesco website, It says that only 10% of the product is Soy isoflavones. How many of the tablets do you have to take? I am thinking of trying 120mg so homw many tesco tabs do i need i day? Sorry if this is obvious :haha:


----------



## lornapj83

i was taking the soy from tesco and for 160mg i took 4 tablets


----------



## Blue_bear

I took Soy on CD3 - 7 at 120mg on all days, taken at night before i went to bed. Not sure what day i Ov'd as my cycles had been all over. We didn't BD that much either as we had both been ill, just shows it only takes one time i suppose! Im now keeping everything crossed at 6+3. Thanks for all the well wishes x


----------



## shelly793

So after trying to read all 97 pages of posts....LOL.... I decided to try soy this cycle. But I'm a little confused, here is some background I'm hoping for some advice. My DH and I have been NTNP for 5yrs with 1 MC @ 10wks in 08/09. Dh has been tested and all is good, I just had Lap&Dye last month b/c my Dr thought tubes were blocked, but all is clear. I have a reg 26 day cycle but never get a + OPK. Do you think soy will help me OV or will it mess up my cycle?!!? I have read mixed reviews. Thanks for the help I'm just so frustrated!!!!!


----------



## lornapj83

clw369 said:


> So after trying to read all 97 pages of posts....LOL.... I decided to try soy this cycle. But I'm a little confused, here is some background I'm hoping for some advice. My DH and I have been NTNP for 5yrs with 1 MC @ 10wks in 08/09. Dh has been tested and all is good, I just had Lap&Dye last month b/c my Dr thought tubes were blocked, but all is clear. I have a reg 26 day cycle but never get a + OPK. Do you think soy will help me OV or will it mess up my cycle?!!? I have read mixed reviews. Thanks for the help I'm just so frustrated!!!!!

hey there i have a 26 day cycle too been actively trying to concieve for 10 months i have just taken my 1st month of soy and was worried it might muck up my cycle but i was told ive been trying all this time and if it does muck it up its only 1 cycle and if it doesnt its a bonus and i had nothing to lose good luck xxx


----------



## lornapj83

sorry forgot to say i have really strong ovulation pains which i put down to the soy and i still ovulated on day 13 so it never messed about with mine xxx


----------



## shelly793

lornapj83 said:


> sorry forgot to say i have really strong ovulation pains which i put down to the soy and i still ovulated on day 13 so it never messed about with mine xxx

I hope that happens to me, with all we have been doing and all the testing, the only thing we can come up with is that I don't ovulate and if I did OV like with the MC then my eggs are bad :( And I have heard that the soy can help produce better eggs. The worst part is I know I worked at one time b/c I have a 12yr old daughter, I just wish I knew why I'm broken now!!!


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

wifey29 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I think I might have gotten my bfp, first cycle on soy after 13 months! I have put pics in the test forum as I'm not too sure. The line is really faint. Oh I really hope that this is it [-o&lt;

Wifey29: I really hope you'll get that BFP! Yay! :dance:


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Allie84 said:


> FX for you Wifey!
> 
> I just wanted to say I also felt ovulation pains for the first time this cycle, and it's my first taking soy. Usually I get a few twinges around ov but this was super noticable. AND I ovulated on CD22 which is early for me, considering! :)
> 
> I'm now in the 2ww, FX it's a BFP, but not too optimistic as I just got diagnosed with PCOS. . :dust:

Allie: I hope you will get that BFP! [-o&lt; I was also diagnosed with PCOS last year right after chemical m/c... Good luck, Allie! :)


----------



## Allie84

Thank you girls! :hugs:

I wanted to ask...since soy works like Clomid, does it also increase your progesterone in the luteal phase?


----------



## Tinks85

Right girls I have just bought some SI from Holland and Barrets. The capsuals them selves say they are 750mg but am I right in thinking there is actually only 23mg of IS in each capsual??? So i will need to take 4-5 tabs tonight?? Please help :wacko:

We are currently waiting to be referred for IVF and praying SI may be our miracle.

Good luck to everyone and I am very sorry to here about your loses girls :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Tinks85 said:


> Right girls I have just bought some SI from Holland and Barrets. The capsuals them selves say they are 750mg but am I right in thinking there is actually only 23mg of IS in each capsual??? So i will need to take 4-5 tabs tonight?? Please help :wacko:
> 
> We are currently waiting to be referred for IVF and praying SI may be our miracle.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I am very sorry to here about your loses girls :hugs:

Yep, thats right, the H&B barratt ones have 23mg soy in them, so you'll need to multiply that by the dosage you want to take. Mine are 40mg, so Ive taken 3 days of 120mg, and 2 days of 160mg. Hope that helps. x


----------



## Tinks85

Thats a great help thanks. Not 100% decided yet on the dosage. Is 120mg cd2-6 to high for a first timer???


----------



## loolindley

Im a first timer, and from what I gather its about average. I think its a trial and error thing. Im taking them cd 3-7, which is apparently the best day to start on. The earlier you start, the more eggs it produces, but they are very imature, the later you take them (say 5-9) it will produce one really good egg. 3-7 is considered the best middle ground (from what I can gather! Good Luck! x


----------



## Butterfly24

well my first go didn't seem to work

will give it another go soon


----------



## CFarley

Hey ladies - we've been ttc since Feb (part of it was "not trying but also not preventing" but we are def out of that phase). I've been reading tons of the messages on this site but this is the first time for me to post

I went to the doc several weeks ago and all tests came back good except progesterone - she said I didnt ovulate. I'm hoping it's just a fluke thing because I did go see her a few days after getting back from a 30 something hour roadtrip where climates changed, I had globs of coffee, and didn't sleep for 40 something hours - all those things can influence o'ing and I hope thats what did. She wanted me to start on clomid but I decided to try soy first. Along with cutting out all caffeine (none for about 4 weeks), drinking more water, and consuming more vitamins, I also took 160mg of soy cd 3-7. 

It's now cd 8 and I can actually already notice changes - I check cm daily and this morning it was already slightly stretchy and thick whereas it was just clear and wet like water the last 2 days. I also noticed an unusual spike in my libido .... I've actually wanted to bd more than just the standard every other day they recommend ttcers. I want to have it like twice a day! Lol . I tried feeling for the opening in my cervix but have had no luck with that - it just seems round, wet, and slightly soft / firm .. less firm than my nose but more firm than my lips - and low I think because I don't have to go far to find it. Oh ... and my right boob is achy today for some reason 

This past year, I've kept track of my cycles but never actually examined cm like I am now. They've always been longer cycles and kind of all over the scale but always under 39 days (except one REALLY long one but that was at a VEry stressful time). I've always been a coffee junkie but stopped it cold turkey 4weeks ago when I read it could mess up o'ing. I know that soy can make you o earlier but, if I really already have a bit of stretchy thick cm on cd 8, could my body really be preparing for an o?? 

If so, I am so crazily excited - my sister is pregnant, my sister in law is pregnant, and so is 12 other women I know - I'm ready for my own 9 months of creating to start!


----------



## loolindley

CFarley said:


> Hey ladies - we've been ttc since Feb (part of it was "not trying but also not preventing" but we are def out of that phase). I've been reading tons of the messages on this site but this is the first time for me to post
> 
> I went to the doc several weeks ago and all tests came back good except progesterone - she said I didnt ovulate. I'm hoping it's just a fluke thing because I did go see her a few days after getting back from a 30 something hour roadtrip where climates changed, I had globs of coffee, and didn't sleep for 40 something hours - all those things can influence o'ing and I hope thats what did. She wanted me to start on clomid but I decided to try soy first. Along with cutting out all caffeine (none for about 4 weeks), drinking more water, and consuming more vitamins, I also took 160mg of soy cd 3-7.
> 
> It's now cd 8 and I can actually already notice changes - I check cm daily and this morning it was already slightly stretchy and thick whereas it was just clear and wet like water the last 2 days. I also noticed an unusual spike in my libido .... I've actually wanted to bd more than just the standard every other day they recommend ttcers. I want to have it like twice a day! Lol . I tried feeling for the opening in my cervix but have had no luck with that - it just seems round, wet, and slightly soft / firm .. less firm than my nose but more firm than my lips - and low I think because I don't have to go far to find it. Oh ... and my right boob is achy today for some reason
> 
> This past year, I've kept track of my cycles but never actually examined cm like I am now. They've always been longer cycles and kind of all over the scale but always under 39 days (except one REALLY long one but that was at a VEry stressful time). I've always been a coffee junkie but stopped it cold turkey 4weeks ago when I read it could mess up o'ing. I know that soy can make you o earlier but, if I really already have a bit of stretchy thick cm on cd 8, could my body really be preparing for an o??
> 
> If so, I am so crazily excited - my sister is pregnant, my sister in law is pregnant, and so is 12 other women I know - I'm ready for my own 9 months of creating to start!

Hi hun.

Im on cd7 now, so Im hoping for my cm to change in the next few days, the more EW it gets, the closer to O you are. Mine has been the same as you described...just very watery. Do you use OPK's or anything? That should tell you if you O or not this month, so you will know if it was just a one off (hopefully!) or something you need to go back to your doctor about.

Well done for kicking the coffee. My vice is an odd glass of wine. I know should nip that in the bud, but there is a fine line between looking after your body, and putting your life on hold indefinitely, so I think I'll be ok.

My OH's sister is due to give birth tomorrow, so where as I am excited about that, we desperately want our own. FX this is our month! x


----------



## loolindley

Butterfly24 said:


> well my first go didn't seem to work
> 
> will give it another go soon

Im so sorry it didn't work hun. Its tough when you see all the great reviews of something, get your hopes up, then it doesn't work. Ive just done the same with pre seed last month, and now my new 'trend' for this month is soy, so we will see. 

Keep your chin up hun, and try again. PMA goes a long way in this ttc business! x:hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

i'm SO taking soy if i don't get that bfp this month. I just think it'll do wonders for me.


----------



## CFarley

loo, yes, I do use opks but I havn't started yet this cycle, mostly because I was pretty sure o wouldn't come until much later, if at all. So far, it is mostly just wet but, when rubbing the cervix directly, there is def. some stretchy thick cm .... so I guess I'll start opks tomorrow morning to make sure I stay ahead of the game. I got a nasty headache today ... in addition to a heightened libido ... lol. Tonight, I feel like saying "Ok, let's do some baby dancing but make it quick cause my head is pounding ...I just want you for your sperm" ... haha ... 

Thanks for the coffee compliment ... it def. wasn't easy. Technically I read that you could drink up to 300mg a day and still be fine but there is 234mg in one brewed cup of coffee and I knew that, if I had one, I'd surely go back for more. So, I cut it out completly. It took a week of very severe withdraw symptoms but now its gone. I'll still probably get an occasional white choclate mocha from starbucks or something but don't drink coffee like before. I'm bad about alcohol too .... I LOVE wine and long island ice teas (or anything with vodka in it). Fortunatly, my alcohol consumption, despite my love for it, is very rare. I don't hold the alcohol very well and don't like to get drunk so that usually means like 1 glass of wine or something ... and may happen once a month (if that). And, now that the addiction is over, I can't say that not drinking coffee terribly changed my life - there are def. more varieties of teas, cider, cocoas and things I've replaced it with :)

thanks so much for posting a response! I joined another forum like weeks ago but nobody would ever say anything ... I responded to like 8 messages only then realizing that they were over a year old ... I'm glad I found this site because I feel a bit more confident about the 'community' atmosphere!


----------



## Allie84

Allie84 said:


> Thank you girls! :hugs:
> 
> I wanted to ask...since soy works like Clomid, does it also increase your progesterone in the luteal phase?


^^^Does anyone know? :shrug:

Tinks, I think 120 mg is about right the first time, it's what I took and I ov'ed sooner than normal.

Sorry it didn't work for you, butterfly. 

CFarley, welcome to the site, and good luck. The ladies on here are generally super helpful and wonderful! 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## SammieGrace

Allie,
I'm not 100% on this, but I did read that with Soy improving the quality of the egg you produce it can also have a positive effect on the quality of the corpus luteam (sp?) which could in turn mean that progesterone is produced by it post-ovulation. 

Does that help answer the question? IDK if it does that in all cases but I have heard of people taking soy to try and increase their LP.


----------



## Feelcrazy

Alert! Lol
soy moved my ovulation up 10 days
I ovulate normally cd 23-26
and tonight got my positive opk at cd 14
it's unbelievable!!!!!

Even if I don't get my bfp this month. I am thankful to
have a fair shot!! :)


----------



## AmorT

Aww congrats on having your 'ovulation' moved up.. mines moved as well.. and it's a blessing not to have to wait so long to ovulate


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i still had to wait until cd19 to ovulate but was getting lots of cramps early on and had so much ewcm on ov day that it seems to hvae improved things so fingers crossed it improved on my eggs lol i dont think i have a progesterone problem but if soy helps increase that too then its all good

dpo 3 today, feels like time is going so slowly! need a distraction!


----------



## poppy666

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> i still had to wait until cd19 to ovulate but was getting lots of cramps early on and had so much ewcm on ov day that it seems to hvae improved things so fingers crossed it improved on my eggs lol i dont think i have a progesterone problem but if soy helps increase that too then its all good
> 
> dpo 3 today, feels like time is going so slowly! need a distraction!

Same as me with the ewcm & cramps i usually ov cd14-16 but ive been a few days later with the Soy just waiting for ff in my chart to confirm ov day x


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Girls, don't give up hope on Soy Iso. I still have faith that Soy Iso can help me get that BFP someday. I'm definitely going to take Soy Iso again next cycle if AF arrived (I missed out on Soy last month due to flu medication). 
Allie84: Thanks for the question. :) I've been wondering about that too. SammieGrace: Your input is great. Thanks! :thumbup: Feelcrazy: Good luck! Hope you'll get that BFP.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i'll take it next month too the only worry i had was whether it would actually stop my ovulation so if i ov'd the same time but stronger egg i am more than happy with that

just hoping that i dont have to take it again iykwim! xkx


----------



## poppy666

Yes i will take again but as you said hopefully fx we dont need to, gl :hugs:


----------



## AmorT

Agree NOMORENUMBERS .. hopefully we wont have to take it again.


----------



## CFarley

Hey gals  so I was thinking about it (like when do we NOT think about something related to ttc?)  this cycle, Im testing by way of opks & cm  Im cd9, opks are still negative (no surprise there since it is still early though), but I have noticed an increase in slightly stretchy cm. I read that hubbys fluids or lubricants, etc. could be mistaken for cm so I dont test right after bding  usually the next morning. How long after bding should I wait to make sure what I find is mine and not remnants of bding like hubby or preseed, etc. (cause we use preseed too)? I assumed the next morning would be ok but . What have yall experienced?


----------



## CFarley

oh, and I've tried forever but I can't figure it out ... how do you add a pic to this thing? (blame the blonde hair - everybody else does)


----------



## poppy666

CFarley said:


> Hey gals  so I was thinking about it (like when do we NOT think about something related to ttc?)  this cycle, Im testing by way of opks & cm  Im cd9, opks are still negative (no surprise there since it is still early though), but I have noticed an increase in slightly stretchy cm. I read that hubbys fluids or lubricants, etc. could be mistaken for cm so I dont test right after bding  usually the next morning. How long after bding should I wait to make sure what I find is mine and not remnants of bding like hubby or preseed, etc. (cause we use preseed too)? I assumed the next morning would be ok but . What have yall experienced?

The difference between EWCM and semen or lub is the ewcm stretches between your finger and thumb ( clear jelly like) semen and lub dont stretch :thumbup:

If you look top left corner your will see 'user cp' thats your account if you click on it for messages, pictures for your avatar. If you want to post piccy in thread whilst typing a message just look above the box its a clipboard looking icon x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

CFarley said:


> oh, and I've tried forever but I can't figure it out ... how do you add a pic to this thing? (blame the blonde hair - everybody else does)

Hi, 

If you click on your user name - next to where it says Welcome CFarley - this will take you to the user area, then down the left hand side there is the option to EDIT AVATAR, click on this and then you can either use one of the custom ones or put your own in - hope this helps,


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well girls, I have had to take an unscheduled TTC break due to an impending op. 

So I didn't get Soy this month, however I use CBFM and my first month it happened Day 13, 2nd cycle didn't register but got lines around same time and then this month, it naturally happened 4 days earlier. So maybe if this is regular for me, is a reason why no :bfp: yet as my ov all over the show. Will be giving Soy ago though in December.


----------



## Tinks85

Well I took my first dose last night :happydance::happydance: 120mg. So far I havent had any side effects. The buggers are quite hard to swallow arent they?? Like horse pills or something :haha:


----------



## CFarley

hey ... thanks for all the posts on how to add a pic! I got it figured out

about a week ago, I went to a nutritionalist to do like a .... complete fertility test panel thingy ... in the way of my vitamins, minerals, blood sugar, cholestrol, and like a zillion other areas. She called and I'm on my way to see the results ..... they actually said that they could test a 2 year history of my blood sugar patterns - that's pretty impressive! I'm interested to see what she says. They're right next to a health food store so I plan on going and buying every vitamin they say I'm deficient in .... vitamins and minerals ultimatly create hormones which ultimatly control the function of a lot of things ..... so I hope I'm not that bad off


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Tinks85 said:


> Well I took my first dose last night :happydance::happydance: 120mg. So far I havent had any side effects. The buggers are quite hard to swallow arent they?? Like horse pills or something :haha:


Definately! I am rubbish with tablets. Just took my first dose tonight and had to chew them :dohh: as it was the only way I could get those things down, hope it doesn't make any difference to them working!


:dust: to all the soy girls out there. xx


----------



## CFarley

well ... it looks like I have to postpone ttc for about 3 months ..... the nutrionalist said she was basically surprised that I was still walking and wasn't surprised that I hadn't conceived ... 

apparently, along with a whole host of problems, she said I had way too much estrogen in my system and wants to start me on a 3 month supplement to balance the estrogen & progesterone. ... so I guess the fact that I took soy this month just added to the already too much estrogen in my system. Maybe next year I'll conceive ..... *sigh

for all she said was wrong with me, I figured I should have at least felt bad or something ..... 

anyway, thanks for all the advice and baby dust to y'all!


----------



## wanna_baby

CFarley said:


> well ... it looks like I have to postpone ttc for about 3 months ..... the nutrionalist said she was basically surprised that I was still walking and wasn't surprised that I hadn't conceived ...
> 
> apparently, along with a whole host of problems, she said I had way too much estrogen in my system and wants to start me on a 3 month supplement to balance the estrogen & progesterone. ... so I guess the fact that I took soy this month just added to the already too much estrogen in my system. Maybe next year I'll conceive ..... *sigh
> 
> for all she said was wrong with me, I figured I should have at least felt bad or something .....
> 
> anyway, thanks for all the advice and baby dust to y'all!


awww... sorry to hear about your situation..... hearing that scares me as I started Soy this month and haven't consulted a doctor or anything... so hopefully it doesn't mess things up.... 
After thing month, I am going to see the doc though... 

All the best for next year...


----------



## MrsMatt

I had my blood test re done today & should have some news re. PCOS or not... next week some time.

Due to not even ovulating at all at the mo... I've not been taking Soy... but it does mimic oestrogen as you say so won't be guzzling it until I know about what exactly my problem is!

Best of luck to you ladies for this cycle xxxx


----------



## TaNasha

I ladies, so I have been going to my fs every 3 days for cycle monitoring and today it was confirmed that i ovulated! on my own! This is all due to the Soy!!

So for me it has defnitely worked so far, now i just need to wait and see if i get my BFP!


----------



## shelly793

TaNasha said:


> I ladies, so I have been going to my fs every 3 days for cycle monitoring and today it was confirmed that i ovulated! on my own! This is all due to the Soy!!
> 
> So for me it has defnitely worked so far, now i just need to wait and see if i get my BFP!

Congrats on your OV:happydance::happydance: Hopefully this will be your month:thumbup: If you don't mind me asking when did you take the soy?


----------



## poppy666

Thats fantastic news sweetie fx for BFP :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

hiya poppy how are you xx


----------



## poppy666

Im good inkdchick just waiting like everyone else lol... plus waiting for my chart to show me when i OV'd some say it looks like i ov twice? but i dont understand the ff chart so im sure i'll know tomorrow or Thurseday at latest.

How's you? xx


----------



## Feelcrazy

Let us know mrs matt! Good luck. Hope it turns out good for you!


----------



## MrsMatt

Feelcrazy said:


> Let us know mrs matt! Good luck. Hope it turns out good for you!

Thanks chick I will :)

silly old eggbags of mine :(


----------



## TUDORROSE

I'm on the Soy wagon this month. Nature's Aid 50mg from eBay. I took mine increasing the dose daily 50, 100, 150, 200, 250 days 3 - 7. I had hot flushes each day I took the Soy and strong OV pains CD 16. I had a peak on my CBFM on CD 13. We BD CD 10, 13 and 16. I'm CD 17 today.

Will be interesting to see what happens! :flower:


----------



## poppy666

FX for you TUDORROSE :hugs:


----------



## Sherley

I finally ovulated! After 4 months of annovulatory cycles - the soy seems to have done its magic. O'd on CD17 :flower:
We only BD on ovulation day as I didnt realise it was coming, so I'm not holding out any hope. Still, I'm so pleased to FINALLY be in the 2ww!


----------



## poppy666

Only takes once Sherley i only DTD once last July on ov day and ive got a 7mth old :hugs: so hang in there x


----------



## TaNasha

clw369 i took 120mg on CD3-7...

Sherley i have also o'ed for the 1st time this year! Also on CD17 and I am now 2DPO so in my 1st ever real 2ww! Very exciting! At least you BD'ed on O day so there is defnitely hope!


----------



## rthom

I went through this WHOLE post before I started this cycle in hopes of using the SI to stimulate O sooner. I took 120 mg on days 2-6. I'm currently cd 14 and I think that I O'd yesterday. I miscarried in September and it could have been due to a late O which was cd 21. So if my temps keep going up then that would mean that I O'd 8 days earlier which is amazing! The only downside is that I really wasn't expecting it this soon so we only BD'd yesterday. I really hope that it did the trick.


----------



## SweetJennie

I'm thinking of taking soy this cycle. Any recommendations or tid bits? I am completely new to soy so I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## wifey29

Hi girls, 

My faint bfp turned out to be an evap and I'm back to CD1. Think I'll increase the dose to 120mg this month. I only did 80mg last cycle. Soy increased my LP to 15 days though which can't be bad.


----------



## poppy666

Sorry to hear that wifey29 :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

Did any of you get spotting in the 2ww on soy? I'm 7dpo today and had the tiniest amount of spotting this morning. I'm worried it's AF early, or hoping maybe due to the soy, or hoping _maybe_ implantation!?


----------



## pink80

This is my second cycle takling SOY and I've not had any spotting - FX'd this is it for you :thumbup:

xx


----------



## SammieGrace

Allie,
I had some very light spotting this cycle, also at 7 DPO that stopped after that day. I am hoping that it was implantation....I am now 11 DPO and my temps are still up so hopefully it is a good sign! Good luck!


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know if I can count this as my af ... I've had 2 days of very light spotting and it's stopped.

I didn't have af for 7 months cos of my weight, but lost a load of weight and light af seems to arrive every 56 days. But this one has just been even lighter and just complete spotting, not even a proper light flow :wacko:

I really wanted to get started on soy this cycle, but I still don't know where I am :(


----------



## inkdchick

the first thing to do is to take a hpt hun just to make sure that you are not pregnant and then if negative try the soy , it will just make sure that you are safe to start it , good luck x


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun, will order some cheapies tonight and then a frer if I start seeing lines ... 

I don't think I am pg, not 100% sure if I even ovulated this cycle cos I've not been checking cm or anything and we haven't been really going for it either ... 

It's typical me that the cycle I want to use soy on is messed up :blush:


----------



## Feelcrazy

Good luck Allie and Sammie!!!
I'm super hoping that spotting was implantation..!!!!! :)

so this being my first cycle using soy
I notice I had even more egcm ( I usually get alot anyways)
and my nipples aren't sore how they have been the last few months when I ovulate. Weird. No mid cycle spotting yet anyways!

Good luck friends


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

I'm CD12 today after taking Soy 3-7. Waiting to ovulate. 

Looking forward to ovulating! 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie i ov'd 4 days later than i expected, phew glad i used opks :haha:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Ladies, advice needed.
Today i got my second 21 day progesterone result back as low -28. Ive been toldi will have to wait at least 3 months for a referral. However, ive been reading and apparently this test needs to be done 7 days after ovulation? This means its only accurate if u ovulate on day 14 - which i dont. This time it was done only 3-4 days after ovulation. My cycles are perfect each month. I get positive OPK's and CM and some month ovualtion pains. Im not convinced that the low result is accurate? What do u think?
Also, im not willing to wait 3 months, my GP has already said i will go on clomid but wont prescribe it himself. So i was thinking of soy but would it be madness for me to do that? Id mess up my cycle when maybe the test was just on the wrong day???
Sorry for long post,would love ur opinions.
Baby dust to u all.
XXXX


----------



## vanessa24

Well AF came and right on time which was surprising but I think I have the soy to thank for that. So I will be trying soy for a second time this month but I think this month I will do days 3-7 instead of 2-6. Well wish me luck and I wish you all the best of luck as well. Baby dust to all! :)


----------



## AmorT

Good luck Vanessa


----------



## shelly793

Does anyone know what the diff is if you take soy days 2-6 or 3-7??? I took it 2-6 but if it dosent work this time I was thinking about 3-7 next cycle.


----------



## poppy666

cd2-6 your ment to get more eggs, where cd3-7 a much stronger egg :thumbup: if af arrives for me im taking cd3-7 this time, gl x


----------



## shelly793

Thanks poppy I think thats is what I will do, I'm sure I'm out this month b/c my poor DH is sick so no BD for us, but Hopefully you wont have a next cycle GL and FXed for you 
:dust:


----------



## poppy666

wasnt much dtd for me this cycle either lol, but my last lo only did it once the entire month so you never know sweetie :thumbup: :dust::dust: to you x


----------



## Phexia

Hi soy ladies :flower:

I have a question about the dose. Last time I got pregnant it was with 100 mg Clomid, so I should go for 200 mg Soy?

I have a bottle of Soy Isoflavones that contains 23 mg Isoflavones and 23 mg Saponins (don't know what that is)... sooooo am I thinking this correctly, I need to take 8-9 caspules per day for 6 days? 

confuuuuused :dohh:


----------



## shelly793

poppy666 said:


> wasnt much dtd for me this cycle either lol, but my last lo only did it once the entire month so you never know sweetie :thumbup: :dust::dust: to you x

Its funny you say that, we did BD on 11/4 and 2x on 11/5 Then he got sick, so If I OV really early or really late I might have a shot:thumbup: Thanks for your kind words :flower:


----------



## mrs_lukey

Add me to the list of soy :bfp:'s!!!! I got mine today after the first cycle on soy!!!


----------



## MrsMatt

mrs_lukey said:


> Add me to the list of soy :bfp:'s!!!! I got mine today after the first cycle on soy!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

mrs_lukey said:


> Add me to the list of soy :bfp:'s!!!! I got mine today after the first cycle on soy!!!

Woohooo congratulations sweetie :happydance: what dose n days did you take it? x


----------



## shelly793

mrs_lukey said:


> Add me to the list of soy :bfp:'s!!!! I got mine today after the first cycle on soy!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats Mrs_lukey:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Trying to cope, your progesterone result was definitely wrong if it wasn't 7dpo. I just had that test, and had it done on CD29 since I ovulated on CD22. So yes, it won't be accurate when you had it. Also, if you have long or irregular cycles, I don't think trying the soy can hurt! There have been many success stories on here with it.

Congrats Mrs Lukey! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Allie84

Sorry AF arrived Vanessa. :hugs:

Phexia, I don't know the exact correlation between amounts of soy and Clomid, so hopefully someone else can pipe in with that. I took 120mg of pure soy isoflavones...so I don't know what that other ingredient is in yours?


----------



## mrs_lukey

I did 160mg at night on days 2-6. This is the first time I've ovulate in over a year!! Soy is a wonder pill!!!xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks for that i took 160mg on cd2-6 but upped it last 2 days to 200mg :haha: must admit i ovulated 4 days later than usual, but fx it works :happydance: 

have a happy & health 9mths x


----------



## TaNasha

Congrats mrs_lukey!


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Mrs lucky, I haven't had chance to read whole thread yet and noone answered my question yesterday. Will u tell me more about your ttc? Had you been to doctors? What made you decide to take soy?
Thrilled for you.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Oh allie thanks for reply. Sometimes miss stuff when using I phone. My cycles are regular and bit scared of messing them up pre specialist appointment but seeing mrs lukey post I'm very tempted. Just got bfn, but it's v early.


----------



## mrs_lukey

Trying 2 cope said:


> Mrs lucky, I haven't had chance to read whole thread yet and noone answered my question yesterday. Will u tell me more about your ttc? Had you been to doctors? What made you decide to take soy?
> Thrilled for you.

We'd been TTC since Sept 2008 when I had the implanon rod removed. We conceived in Jan 2009 but I MC'd at 7 weeks in March 2009. I had already had 2 MC's before this.

Since the last MC we had no sign of a bfp. After 18 months of trying since the MC we were able to see a consultant at the start of Sept. He said my blood tests had shown low progesterone and that I didn't ovulate. My husbands sperm also have low mobility (only 24%). 

We were told to go away and have more blood tests, pelvic scans, an hsg and a repeat sperm test and go back in December.

My next cycles blood test showed progesterone levels of 15 (30 is needed to show ovulation). My scan were all ok and I was booked in for the hsg on 23rd Nov. 

I asked my gp if there was anything I could do to increase my progesterone. She said she didn't know of anything and that I'd have to wait to see the consultant again. So I did my own research, decided soy and progesterone cream was the way forward and in the first cycle I progesterone levels went up to 40 and I got my :bfp: today!!!

I have nothing but praise for soy xxx


----------



## Trying 2 cope

I got result of 28 back yesterday but was only 4 days after ovulation. So I think it might be ok. Problem is Hubbie sa came back normal, my cycles are totally regular, I believe I ovulate but can't work out why after nearly a year nohing has happened. Anyway I'm sure you've talked enough about ttc to last u a lifetime. On to those pregnancy threads for u my dear! Xxx


----------



## lornapj83

congrats mrs lukey xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

hey girls! just seen this thread so thought id give it a try seeing as nothing else is working!!! where do you all buy Soy Isoflavones from? can you give me a link or tell me a shop which has them?? also what dosage is recommended? is it diff for all of us or the same x


----------



## mrs_lukey

SamiraNChris said:


> hey girls! just seen this thread so thought id give it a try seeing as nothing else is working!!! where do you all buy Soy Isoflavones from? can you give me a link or tell me a shop which has them?? also what dosage is recommended? is it diff for all of us or the same x

I bought mine from Tescos in the vitamin section!! They tablets say 50mg but only contain 40mg of active isoflavones so I took 4 tablets each evening from days 2-6 (160mg).

Good luck xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

mrs_lukey said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! just seen this thread so thought id give it a try seeing as nothing else is working!!! where do you all buy Soy Isoflavones from? can you give me a link or tell me a shop which has them?? also what dosage is recommended? is it diff for all of us or the same x
> 
> I bought mine from Tescos in the vitamin section!! They tablets say 50mg but only contain 40mg of active isoflavones so I took 4 tablets each evening from days 2-6 (160mg).
> 
> Good luck xxClick to expand...

brill thanks!! il nip to tesco tomorrow - or may wait to see if miss AF comes this cycle first!!! due to test on the 15th, well 17th but going to do one early for my bday LOL! so if she does make an appearance il be straight off to tesco!!! x


----------



## lornapj83

i got mine in tescos too and its buy 2 get 1 free at the moment too :)


----------



## mrs_lukey

SamiraNChris said:


> mrs_lukey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! just seen this thread so thought id give it a try seeing as nothing else is working!!! where do you all buy Soy Isoflavones from? can you give me a link or tell me a shop which has them?? also what dosage is recommended? is it diff for all of us or the same x
> 
> I bought mine from Tescos in the vitamin section!! They tablets say 50mg but only contain 40mg of active isoflavones so I took 4 tablets each evening from days 2-6 (160mg).
> 
> Good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> brill thanks!! il nip to tesco tomorrow - or may wait to see if miss AF comes this cycle first!!! due to test on the 15th, well 17th but going to do one early for my bday LOL! so if she does make an appearance il be straight off to tesco!!! xClick to expand...

I hope you get your birthday :bfp:!! My bday is Sunday so I'm on :cloud9: xx


----------



## pink80

mrs_lukey said:


> Add me to the list of soy :bfp:'s!!!! I got mine today after the first cycle on soy!!!

Congrats H&H 9 Months

xxx


----------



## inkdchick

congrats mrs_lukey thats fantastic news, i would love to get a BFp on my birthday its the 28th december so got some time to work on it lol, hope tou have a very happy and healthy 9 months hun xx


----------



## AG75

Wow that is fantastic mrs lukey, congrats, happy days!!


----------



## mrs_lukey

Thanks ladies. I've been to the doctor with my 9dpo positive tests and she was brilliant. I said I am worried I'll still get AF when it's due next week and she said the hcg levels being detectable is a very good sign and that if I bleed it would be a MC and not AF as I am pregnant. She said I have as much chance of a healthy baby as anyone else so I should try and think positively xxx


----------



## poppy666

FX sweetie just try relax 'i know easy said than done' :hugs:


----------



## MrsMatt

you definitely SHOULD keep postive hun, and we are all rooting for you & little lukey!!!


----------



## AmorT

well my first month on soy didnt work - on to the next month for me - good luck to the rest of you ladies


----------



## MrsMatt

Good luck AmorT fingers crossed for you my lovely xxxxx


----------



## AmorT

MrsMatt said:


> Good luck AmorT fingers crossed for you my lovely xxxxx

thanks


----------



## TaNasha

Sorry AmorT xx

Will you be taking soy again this cycle?


----------



## vanessa24

Sorry Amor T I know how you feel but hang in there...


----------



## Feelcrazy

So sorry amorT :(


----------



## fallenangel78

Just wanted to post an update, it's my first cycle on soy (been having acupuncture as well) after a ridiculous 70 day+ cycle last time.

I got my first smiley face on a clear blue digital ov test yesterday and a high on my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor (I'm cheating by using 2 lots of strips and a second cycle just to see for this cycle).

Now, I'm still on a longer than average cycle but so happy something's definitely happening. 

For all of you that are late ov'ers, hang in there - it will happen for you :) x


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww am glad you got your smiley face yesterday :D

I'm still baffled, I've done a preg test and nothing showed up. But the spotting has still very much been on off rather than a couple of days of extremely light flow. Would it be safe for me to start taking soy? Or would people recommend that I wait? It's just that I don't think I'll get a day of full but light flow, so really don't know what to do :wacko:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

CD 15 today patiently waiting for my positive OPK. Hope it turns up later today :) 

xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

Got my positive last night, so we'll see how it all goes!


----------



## Butterfly24

I posted this in a seperate thread but thought I might aswell post here too...

Well I haven't had any af for about 1.5-2yrs

I took soy last month and it was the first time i'd had ov pains for Aagessss, and you know what it felt great like I was actually still a woman - sounds silly I know. That was around 20th October.

I've been quite poorly the last few weeks really run down with the flu and a chest infection, I just got over that and then I got a cold. I fainted a couple of days ago and the docs said it was down to exaustion due to me being at work the whole time. So I've had a few days off work and been sleeping mostly.

I've had very sore boobies although I have got very sensitive boobies anyway, I've been feeling sickie and very tired etc - but thats all part of being ill too lol.

I decided to take a fr test today just incase and it was negative and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a tad dissapointed.

However I have got quite bad lower back pain, which I used to get when af was on her way and I'm quite excited that I might be getting a period for the first time in so so long.

If she does arrive that means we might be able to start trying properly

Has anyone else had something like this before, could really do with some other peoples views

thanks in advance guys x


----------



## Sherley

Do you have any idea why you do not have periods Butterfly 24?


----------



## Butterfly24

i've got pcos hun 

i've always had irregular cycles going to try dieting to see if it does anything, giving up caffeine soon too


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--sorry 4 gatecrashing, just wondering can anyone help me?? not sure whether to try S.I. or not??--I bought it today and im cd 3 today (need to make up mind in nect few hours!!))----been ttc 16months with 2 MC's in between - have regular cycles, seem to ovulate , last MC was in May and have still not conceived and getting pretty down on things.....
half of me is afraid to try it and the other half is saying to go on ahead!! i bought the £7.99 one in Holland and barrett---
i wouldnt want it to mess me up...decisons decisions!!!lol
if anyone has any advice --thanks


----------



## Butterfly24

go for it!

it's supposed to help produce a good egg so hopefully it'll give you a nice sticky bean

i think you're supposed to take 120mg a day best taken in the evening to minimise side effects


----------



## brillbride

thanks butterfly--still have a few hours left to decide---xxx

the info on the holland and barrett is very unclear as to how many mgs there is, it says each capsule contains 750mg, then it says soya isoflavone composition, 12mg, 7mg, 2.5mg and soya saponins 23mg.....
im assuming it is the 23mg one--anyone taking these ones?? thanks


----------



## Butterfly24

yeah thats the ones i'm taking and it's the first time i've had ov pains in abiut 2 years so worth a go

so i took 5 pills which is about right


----------



## poppy666

brillbride said:


> hi girls--sorry 4 gatecrashing, just wondering can anyone help me?? not sure whether to try S.I. or not??--I bought it today and im cd 3 today (need to make up mind in nect few hours!!))----been ttc 16months with 2 MC's in between - have regular cycles, seem to ovulate , last MC was in May and have still not conceived and getting pretty down on things.....
> half of me is afraid to try it and the other half is saying to go on ahead!! i bought the £7.99 one in Holland and barrett---
> i wouldnt want it to mess me up...decisons decisions!!!lol
> if anyone has any advice --thanks

I have regular cycles & ovulate and ive just finished my 1st cycle on it cd2-6... i took 160mg then 200mg last 2 days and had no side effects off it, would say i bought mine from Tesco's 40mg per tablet, the H&B have only 23mg's in so quite a few tablets to take there, but go for it they're harmless n had a lot of success with BFPs:thumbup:


----------



## brillbride

thanks butterfly- your a great help to me--and i'm glad you are taken the same ones.....xxxx


----------



## Butterfly24

np's hun

like poppy said some people do take a hugher dose i only took 5 pills because it was my first go, i did up it actually thinking about it to 8 pills every evening


----------



## brillbride

poppy666 said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi girls--sorry 4 gatecrashing, just wondering can anyone help me?? not sure whether to try S.I. or not??--I bought it today and im cd 3 today (need to make up mind in nect few hours!!))----been ttc 16months with 2 MC's in between - have regular cycles, seem to ovulate , last MC was in May and have still not conceived and getting pretty down on things.....
> half of me is afraid to try it and the other half is saying to go on ahead!! i bought the £7.99 one in Holland and barrett---
> i wouldnt want it to mess me up...decisons decisions!!!lol
> if anyone has any advice --thanks
> 
> I have regular cycles & ovulate and ive just finished my 1st cycle on it cd2-6... i took 160mg then 200mg last 2 days and had no side effects off it, would say i bought mine from Tesco's 40mg per tablet, the H&B have only 23mg's in so quite a few tablets to take there, but go for it they're harmless n had a lot of success with BFPs:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks poppy ---i dont want to be the only one taking them and have a normal cycle....last month i ovulated very early with a positive opk on day 11... 
glad u had no side effects----i should have got them in tesco when i ordered my delivery --haha..lets hope we all get BFP's soon:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: im sure you be ok on them sweetie i was, wont deny i shit myself taking them the first night, but got on with it im on 6dpo now so its the waiting game :happydance:

Loads of :dust::dust::dust: to you n everyone else :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

good luck poppy---il be watching out now in the next week to see how u get on!!! xxxxxx


----------



## shellie31

Hi Ladies:hi:
Well the :witch: flew in yesterday for a visit :hissy::cry: but on a brighter note i've now started taking the soy :yipee::yipee:. I'm taking them days 2-6(would love twins :baby::baby: lol ),i took 150mg tonight,150mg tommorow then 200mg the last 3 nights. I'm hoping that with my low AMH result(4.2)meaning i have a dimished reserve of eggs:argh: WTF i'm only 32:saywhat:. I've decided to jump on this soy bandwagon(that's if you don't mind :blush:) & pray that it can help push out lots of eggys for me,so i can get my :bfp:.
I love reading all the threads on here cos you're all so supportive & i've learnt a lot about the soy. Also loving it's success rate:cloud9:.
Heres to lots more soy :bfp: on this thread.

:dust:


----------



## poppy666

Oh good luck sweetie, well when i was tested for egg quantity i was told i was borderline being nearly 39 ( we was going for IVF as we had unexplained infertility) but due to a blood clot in lung treatment was halted for 6mths... but just after the 6mths i concieved naturally :happydance: had him 2wks after my 40th.... 

So hang in there you'll get your BFP and hope Soy does it for you :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls. So sorry to hear the :witch: has got some you :hugs:

This is my first cycle taking SI, I took 120mg cd2-6, I have just got a high on my CBFM and I am only cd9 :happydance::happydance::happydance: Last cycle i didn't ov until cd25 so so far I am more than impressed with SI.

I am having quite strongish ov type pains as well, is this normal???

I am going for a Hycosy tomorrow so just hope I recover in time for ov. I am so excited about ov'ing early.

Brillbride, I am also taking the ones from holland and barrets :thumbup:

GL to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## brillbride

hi tink, poppy and shellie.... i took 3 holland and barrett last night (day 3)...so thats 69mg of S.I.... think its loads for me as im quite thin.... xx


----------



## poppy666

brillbride said:


> hi tink, poppy and shellie.... i took 3 holland and barrett last night (day 3)...so thats 69mg of S.I.... think its loads for me as im quite thin.... xx

Rooting for you :hugs:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi Ladies,

I am looking for some soy advice. I am currently on CD45 (ovd CD32). Really think AF is going to arrive today or tomorrow. Last 2 cycles I ovd on CD24 and CD20.

I was going to try soy this month but unsure of how much to take? where to get it? etc.


I would be really grateful if you could advise me. I was goin to take agnus castus (spelling:wacko:) as well but dunno?

Any advice would be really appreciated as I have had a tough month or so and starting to feel a bit down about ttc (even though I only came off the pill July 2010).

Thank you x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm just having on off spotting :wacko:

I've done pregnancy tests and they're neg, so should I start taking soy? The spotting has been on and off for about 5 or 6 days now, and it seems to be a 56 day gap between the spotting starting each time. Am so :wacko: at the moment, and it's starting to get me down a bit to be honest :cry:


----------



## MrsMatt

babycakes1982 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am looking for some soy advice. I am currently on CD45 (ovd CD32). Really think AF is going to arrive today or tomorrow. Last 2 cycles I ovd on CD24 and CD20.
> 
> I was going to try soy this month but unsure of how much to take? where to get it? etc.
> 
> 
> I would be really grateful if you could advise me. I was goin to take agnus castus (spelling:wacko:) as well but dunno?
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated as I have had a tough month or so and starting to feel a bit down about ttc (even though I only came off the pill July 2010).
> 
> Thank you x


Hi babycakes. You take Agnus Castus DAILY to bring on your ovulation (and subsequently period) once you have your period, take Soy on CD 2-6 for MORE eggs, or CD3-7 for fewer but potentially bigger & riper eggs.

Agnus Castus you can definitely get at Holland and Barrett. Boots sell Soy as Phytosoya, it's marketed for menopause as it is a mock oestrogen and can help with menopausal symptoms when your hormone levels drop.... but don;t let that confuse you!

After a month on Agnus Castus, I had my first period for over six month (actually testing tomorrow morning just to check it wasn't IB, with it having been short & light and I have a few other symptoms.)


----------



## brillbride

hi girls---have been feeling sooo sick this evening---took my 1st 3 tablets last nite ----23mg x 3.. if I dont feel better soon i dont know if il be able to take any more :( anyone else like this???


----------



## poppy666

If you took them last night n your feeling ill tonight i cant really see it being the Soy sweetie, ive not read anyone getting ill, you may have caught a bug theres a few going round? x


----------



## brillbride

thanks poppy--thats good to know----might have been the wine l.nite!!haha


----------



## poppy666

lol if your anything like me yep the wine :haha: think you be fine, most side effects ive read on the Soy is headaches & ov pains, just see how you go and have a little of something on your stomach before taking them at bedtime tonight :winkwink:


----------



## brillbride

aw thanks a mil poppy for the advice......:) xxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

MrsMatt said:


> Boots sell Soy as Phytosoya, it's marketed for menopause as it is a mock oestrogen and can help with menopausal symptoms when your hormone levels drop.... but don;t let that confuse you!

My mum has some of that stuff in lol ...

I'm debating on nicking some of her tablets and getting myself started on it for this cycle. Or should I wait until the next cycle?

I've had about 8 days now of on off spotting, have ruled out pregnancy, but really want to give this cycle a proper shot. I don't know ... what does everyone think? I didn't have af for 7 months because of my weight, lost weight and seem to get a very light flow that starts with spotting every 56 days ... just not sure what to do :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly24

yeah i'd def give it a go 

it has shortened lots of peoples cycles so it could well do the same for you x


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :hugs:

Hope they don't make me feel yukky lol ... 

I'm kinda excited to get started on them to be honest, really hope they help me :)


----------



## Butterfly24

well i always take mine before bed to minise any side effects

they made me a little sicky the first day or so but went after that

let us know how you get on hun


----------



## fallenangel78

babycakes1982 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am looking for some soy advice. I am currently on CD45 (ovd CD32). Really think AF is going to arrive today or tomorrow. Last 2 cycles I ovd on CD24 and CD20.
> 
> I was going to try soy this month but unsure of how much to take? where to get it? etc.
> 
> 
> I would be really grateful if you could advise me. I was goin to take agnus castus (spelling:wacko:) as well but dunno?
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated as I have had a tough month or so and starting to feel a bit down about ttc (even though I only came off the pill July 2010).
> 
> Thank you x

There are a few bits on this thread and on the Internet about soy and agnus castus cancelling themselves out. I stopped taking my agnus castus on that basis as I wanted to give the soy as much of a chance as possible. Might be worth doing some digging around :)

Keep smiling, it's a rollercoaster of a ride but with one heck of an ending. You'll get there :)


----------



## fallenangel78

Oh, most people recommend that you stop taking agnus castus at ovulation as well, two different schools of thought on it but I have always stopped because of the potential risk :)


----------



## poppy666

Yes ive read that too about cancelling each other out :thumbup:


----------



## wanna_baby

Hey ladies,
Ok So Soy is not working for me, cause I am on CD17 and still no sign of Ovulation on the stick... the line is very faint... 
I might take a higher dose next cycle though...


----------



## Butterfly24

yeah a higher dose might do the trick, what dose did you try this time?


----------



## fallenangel78

wanna_baby said:


> Hey ladies,
> Ok So Soy is not working for me, cause I am on CD17 and still no sign of Ovulation on the stick... the line is very faint...
> I might take a higher dose next cycle though...

Hang in there - I got to cd39 before I got a +ve. I was on a 70 day plus cycle last time so it's looking like it's knocked my cycle down a bit. Had +ve digital ov's and a peak om my CBFM and I'd pretty much given up :)


----------



## wanna_baby

I took , 100mg, 100mg, 100mg, 150mg & 200mg on CD 2-6. Although I think the content of actualy soy is less in those pills... So I might do 4 pills each as it has 20mg soy in a 50mg pill. SO I might take 4 pills each day next cycle.

oh I doubt I am goign ovulate late either cause my cycles are really short. Average from 20 to 28 days... I suspected that I ovulate at all, and that's why I took soy to help me ovulate.. but doesn't look like it's helped... 

oh well, on to next cycle with a higher dose....


----------



## poppy666

Try taking 160mg first 3 days then 200mg last two & do on cd3-7, which is what im doing nx cycle too x


----------



## Allie84

Well, it looks like I'm out, and moving on to my second month of soy. No AF yet but I'm 12dpo with BFNs. :(

Soy still shortened my cycle, though, so I'm going to do the same thing this cycle.


----------



## poppy666

Your not out yet sweetie, some dont get a BFP for much later depends when you implanted so hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Hayley xx

I took soy for the first time this cycle. I took 100mg between days 3-7 and it actually made me ovulate later, like CD18 & CD19 I had positive OPKs but still no temp rise. I usually get a + OPK CD15, so I think it's stopped me from ovulating this month. My cycle is only 28 days long. Really gutted soy didn't work as I thought it would give me the same results as Clomid which I needed to conceive my first child


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Ok so another bfn. U have me convinced. This will be a soy cycle for me but will take any advise on offer. I usually have perfect 29 day cycle and I do think I ovulate but after nearly a year I'll try anything. Af due Wednesday sohow much do u think I should take and when?


----------



## Butterfly24

well i'd recommend between 160mg at the start then increasing to 200mg i think most people take it on cd3-cd7 but don't quote me on that bit lol

i take mine before bed to minimise the symptoms, i felt a little sickie the first day or so but it soon went away


----------



## babycakes1982

Thank you for your advice ladies! And the encouragement too. AF got me yesterday so onto cycle 4 (hopefully a shorter one!). I am going to take 120mg CD3-5, then up it to 160mg on CD 6 and 7 and see how that goes. Goin to leave out the a.castus.


GL to all you lovely ladies and I will keep you updated on how I go.

:dust: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck babycakes1982 :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I seem to have been quite lucky today ... I've not felt sick or headachey at all :happydance:

Just took another 3 tablets, going to take 4 tomorrow and wednesday and then 5 on thursday :D

Please, please, please work soy ...


----------



## poppy666

Thats great news EmmyReece FX tightly it works for you :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

ty hun :hugs: would be so fab if it did work ... got a few weeks to wait until my predicted ovulation date though :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I honestly thought mine wasnt going to arrive lol was cd18 of a 28 day cycle and i got 2 positive opk days which were very strong lines... just the waiting game now, but think im out already bc no symptoms, but will take on cd3-7 this time x


----------



## EmmyReece

not out until af shows though hun, fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Will keep you up to date :hugs:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Cd17 today still waiting for a positive opk :(
Starting to lose my PMA

Xxx


----------



## poppy666

What length is your cycle and what CD do you generally ov? x


----------



## Beth_welshy

It varies :( I average 34days
I have a short lp tho of only 7days. 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Just hang in there i was same this cycle bc other month i got a positive opk on cd11 then this cycle on the Soy i got two positives on cd17 & cd 18 which was later than usual and im on a 28 day cycle so did panic a bit :haha: but got my fx for you sweetie xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Poppy... I'm hoping it's taking a little longer coz my ovary is preparing a lovely ripe egg. 
Fx for you too Hun!!!! 

xxx


----------



## vanessa24

Tonight is day 4 of soy at 160 mgs and I noticed that on day 2 of soy I started breaking out and it still hasn't gone away. I'm assuming it's the soy because Im not really the type to get acne. Has anyone else had this type of reaction?


----------



## Allie84

Vanessa, I totally broke out this cycle and I am normally always zit free. I'm thinking it's the hormone changes, the increase in estrogen probably? I had two spots right before ovulation.


----------



## vanessa24

Allie it's so frustrating because I'm not used to it so I really hope it's all worth it in the end ;). Did yours go away once you stopped the soy? Last month I don't think I ovulated :( so I really hope I do this month...


----------



## Killeen_Momma

Hi ladies, I am wondering if I take Soy CD2-6 then how long after CD6 should I start useing my OPK's? 
I useually "O" on CD15-16 and have anywhere from a 28-32days cycle. But my cycle legth and LP has been getting shorter (LPwas 11days last cycle) so I am also taking B6 this month and 4mg of Folic acid so I am trying everything this month since I can't see an RE until next month even though we have been TTC for over a year.


----------



## poppy666

I started using OPKs on cd8 but got two positives on cd16 and cd17... good luck sweetie xx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

vanessa24 said:


> Tonight is day 4 of soy at 160 mgs and I noticed that on day 2 of soy I started breaking out and it still hasn't gone away. I'm assuming it's the soy because Im not really the type to get acne. Has anyone else had this type of reaction?

Yes I took soy on cd 3-7 on Monday - Friday last week (120mg Mon-weds then 160 thurs and Frid) and I did get some acne, which I haven't had since I was a teenager, over 10 years ago!! I havent had a new brakeout since Saturday, so maybe it was the soy that triggered it.:shrug:

Also dont think I ovulated last month so will be happy if the result is a +OPK in the next week or so!


----------



## Phexia

I was just cursing all the spots on my face and neck when I read it's probably the soy :dohh: 

I've taken ~200 mg for 5 days now. I'm actually on CD 550 +/- a few :haha: Had a baby and haven't had AF since. I stopped breastfeeding and am trying to kick start my cycle as I know AF won't be here for a few months. I have PCOS and after the older 2 kids I didn't see the :witch: for months and months after I stopped breastfeeding :growlmad:

So, fingers crossed soy will do the trick :happydance:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladies,

has anyone been to a fertility specialist after having taken soy? Did you tell him/her? What did they say?


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't seen a fs yet ... my dr won't refer me until february at the earliest :(

I'm having a few aches on my lower left side of my tummy, should this be happening even after I've been on the tablets for only 2 nights?


----------



## vanessa24

xxxemsxxx said:


> vanessa24 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight is day 4 of soy at 160 mgs and I noticed that on day 2 of soy I started breaking out and it still hasn't gone away. I'm assuming it's the soy because Im not really the type to get acne. Has anyone else had this type of reaction?
> 
> Yes I took soy on cd 3-7 on Monday - Friday last week (120mg Mon-weds then 160 thurs and Frid) and I did get some acne, which I haven't had since I was a teenager, over 10 years ago!! I havent had a new brakeout since Saturday, so maybe it was the soy that triggered it.:shrug:
> 
> Also dont think I ovulated last month so will be happy if the result is a +OPK in the next week or so!Click to expand...

I can't wait for it to go away because its really starting to depress me:cry:. I hope you ovulate this month though :thumbup:


----------



## vanessa24

Phexia said:


> I was just cursing all the spots on my face and neck when I read it's probably the soy :dohh:
> 
> I've taken ~200 mg for 5 days now. I'm actually on CD 550 +/- a few :haha: Had a baby and haven't had AF since. I stopped breastfeeding and am trying to kick start my cycle as I know AF won't be here for a few months. I have PCOS and after the older 2 kids I didn't see the :witch: for months and months after I stopped breastfeeding :growlmad:
> 
> So, fingers crossed soy will do the trick :happydance:

 How did you manage to conceive your first child with PCOS?


----------



## Butterfly24

vanessa24 said:


> How did you manage to conceive your first child with PCOS?

ohhh i'd like to know that too please :thumbup:

i'm on around the same cycle day as you lol, tried soy last month did get ov pains but i didn't have any opk's to check if anything actaully happened ooooppsy :blush: lol

have got af pains for about 5 days now but no af lol if it doesn't turn up this week then i'll try soy again but this time i'll have my opk's ready to check if anything is actually happening lol

auour abena is a really pretty sounding name - how do you say it? 

one of our fave bands is sigur rós there from iceland :flower:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

vanessa24 said:


> xxxemsxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vanessa24 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight is day 4 of soy at 160 mgs and I noticed that on day 2 of soy I started breaking out and it still hasn't gone away. I'm assuming it's the soy because Im not really the type to get acne. Has anyone else had this type of reaction?
> 
> Yes I took soy on cd 3-7 on Monday - Friday last week (120mg Mon-weds then 160 thurs and Frid) and I did get some acne, which I haven't had since I was a teenager, over 10 years ago!! I havent had a new brakeout since Saturday, so maybe it was the soy that triggered it.:shrug:
> 
> Also dont think I ovulated last month so will be happy if the result is a +OPK in the next week or so!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait for it to go away because its really starting to depress me:cry:. I hope you ovulate this month though :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs:

Hopefully it will stop once you have taken your last soy tablet, it will be worth it if it work for us.

Thanks, hope you do too and that ovulation is followed by :bfp: for us all. xx


----------



## Phexia

vanessa24 said:


> How did you manage to conceive your first child with PCOS?

I'm lucky enough to only have only a mild case of PCOS and I do ovulate on my own maybe twice a year I suppose. With the first two kids it took a while, didn't use OPK's or anything, just had sex probably every day or every other day :rofl: What can I say, we were young and had lots of time :haha:

With our youngest, 9 months old now, we tried for a while but nothing happened, stared using OPK's and they were always negative, temp was always low etc. So I switched docs and finally got diagnosed with PCOS, got Met & a double dose of Clomid and got pregnant right away. I feel really lucky because I know tons of women with PCOS who've really struggled with getting pregnant.

I always imagined it was just pure luck with the first two,we must have caught the only egg that year if you know what I mean :shrug: Really grateful to have our three girls.

Best of luck girls! My PCOS got a lot better with Metformin and some diet changes. I have more regular cycles (at least shorter than 100 days) when I'm a good girl and lose some weight :blush: Hard to keep it off though.


----------



## vanessa24

Phexia said:


> vanessa24 said:
> 
> 
> How did you manage to conceive your first child with PCOS?
> 
> I'm lucky enough to only have only a mild case of PCOS and I do ovulate on my own maybe twice a year I suppose. With the first two kids it took a while, didn't use OPK's or anything, just had sex probably every day or every other day :rofl: What can I say, we were young and had lots of time :haha:
> 
> With our youngest, 9 months old now, we tried for a while but nothing happened, stared using OPK's and they were always negative, temp was always low etc. So I switched docs and finally got diagnosed with PCOS, got Met & a double dose of Clomid and got pregnant right away. I feel really lucky because I know tons of women with PCOS who've really struggled with getting pregnant.
> 
> I always imagined it was just pure luck with the first two,we must have caught the only egg that year if you know what I mean :shrug: Really grateful to have our three girls.
> 
> Best of luck girls! My PCOS got a lot better with Metformin and some diet changes. I have more regular cycles (at least shorter than 100 days) when I'm a good girl and lose some weight :blush: Hard to keep it off though.Click to expand...

I am also on Metformin but lately I've been having a lot of ovary pain on the right side so I think a cyst might be coming along :cry:. My doctor doesnt really want to give me clomid because of my weight so I am trying to loose more weight and I have already lost 30 lbs :happydance:. I wish I could just buy clomid over the counter though I think I would take my chances :sad1:. I am honestly surprised you have had 3 babies though because I know PCOS makes it harder for us but I hope I can at least have 1. :baby:


----------



## poppy666

Im tempted to buy it off the internet, but not too sure yet x


----------



## vanessa24

poppy666 said:


> Im tempted to buy it off the internet, but not too sure yet x

I am too and I would try it if I knew someone had a good experience with it...let me know if you end up buying it or hear about someone who has. Thanks. Oh and have you asked your doctor to prescribe it?


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok, I'm really confused :(

I had on off spotting for 8 days from 6th November, and when it stopped I started to take soy. But the thing is this morning I went to the loo and I have brown discharge, not heavy, but enough to mark the tissue when I wipe (sorry for tmi) ...

Am really confused now and not sure what to do. I've only take 3 nights worth of soy, should I carry on with the last 2 nights worth or should I stop in case it's ib?


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Ok, so more questions from me. I'm due af today, my day off and then be working loads, so i need to plan my first soy cycle. I bought the tesco ones. They say 40mg soya isoflavones per capsule. However in the small print it says ingredients: soy isoflavone compound (containing 10% soya isoflavones). What does this mean? How many should i take? I have regular cycles but its been a year! So days 3-7? And stupid question - is first day of period considered day 0 or day 1?


----------



## Tanya8

Hi Girls,
I have very irregular cycles. Last November I got off BC and didn't have AF until June. The next cycle was 58 days, followed by one of 59 days. I took soy this time around (CD5-9 120mg). Soy moved my O up by 8 days. I Oed on CD39 which is not great, but way better than CD47. Next month, I'll up my dosage in hopes of improving my cycle even more. (I bought soy in Walmart).

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30c874


----------



## brillbride

EmmyReece said:


> Ok, I'm really confused :(
> 
> I had on off spotting for 8 days from 6th November, and when it stopped I started to take soy. But the thing is this morning I went to the loo and I have brown discharge, not heavy, but enough to mark the tissue when I wipe (sorry for tmi) ...
> 
> Am really confused now and not sure what to do. I've only take 3 nights worth of soy, should I carry on with the last 2 nights worth or should I stop in case it's ib?

im cd 7 --im taking soy for 1st time days 3-7---have normal cycle etc....however i am getting this same brown discharge--my AF has normally finished up but each time i take the soy --it gives me this brown discharge--im just gad 2nites the last nite---anyone else have this?


----------



## fallenangel78

Tanya8 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I have very irregular cycles. Last November I got off BC and didn't have AF until June. The next cycle was 58 days, followed by one of 59 days. I took soy this time around (CD5-9 120mg). Soy moved my O up by 8 days. I Oed on CD39 which is not great, but way better than CD47. Next month, I'll up my dosage in hopes of improving my cycle even more. (I bought soy in Walmart).
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30c874

Sounds like my mental cycles, they've been all over the place since coming off the pill. My last cycle was over 70 days!

I seem to have ovulated cd42 this time round and had my first positive opk on cd39.

Hope things continue improving for you x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Anyone??? Ok, so more questions from me. I'm due af today, my day off and then be working loads, so i need to plan my first soy cycle. I bought the tesco ones. They say 40mg soya isoflavones per capsule. However in the small print it says ingredients: soy isoflavone compound (containing 10% soya isoflavones). What does this mean? How many should i take? I have regular cycles but its been a year! So days 3-7? And stupid question - is first day of period considered day 0 or day 1?


----------



## fallenangel78

I think the Tescos ones are 40mg but not 100% sure, I'm taking the Holland and Barratt ones which are only 23mg. There's quite a few people on here taking the Tescos ones so they should be able to tell you for definite :)

First proper day of period (not spotting) is day 1. Sorry not much use on the Tescos thing.


----------



## SammieGrace

Could you add me?
2nd cycle taking soy. 1st cycle took 80 mg CD2-6, which moved up ovulation about ten days! Yay! But no bfp, so this time CD3-7 and taking 120, 160, 160, 200, 200....now on CD7 so today is my last dose this month. I hope it works!


----------



## fallenangel78

That's great Sammie - massive difference!


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hi fallen. Thanks for your reply. Still no af tonight. So day one must be tomorrow. Dreading startinganother cycle. But optimistic about soy.


----------



## fallenangel78

You're welcome :)

Until the witch arrives you never know!!


----------



## poppy666

fallenangel78 said:


> I think the Tescos ones are 40mg but not 100% sure, I'm taking the Holland and Barratt ones which are only 23mg. There's quite a few people on here taking the Tescos ones so they should be able to tell you for definite :)
> 
> First proper day of period (not spotting) is day 1. Sorry not much use on the Tescos thing.

Yes your right i took the Tesco one's at 40mg :thumbup:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey poppy. Hows things?


----------



## poppy666

Hey im good thanks :hugs: Is this your 1st cycle then using the Soy? x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

It will be yeah. I've been on a lot trying to get lots of opinions but have decided to go for it. Being stupid right now getting my hopes up that my bfns have been wrong and witch won't show. But really I know the next time I visit the loo I'm gonna leave a little sadder.


----------



## poppy666

Well your not losing anything not trying it sweetie, i got a very faint line on an IC today, not getting excited need more convincing over a few days, but im only 10dpo today so will wait see what tomorrows shows x


----------



## babycakes1982

Oh GL Poppy. Really hope it is the beginning of your :bfp: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks im just scared of evaps etc, so will just poas daily then gear myself up to use a frer :haha:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey poppy. U know each month I get one big bright blue line, I think I'd die if there was a hint of a second one. Ur so calm. Well done. You've been trying for a while haven't u?


----------



## poppy666

No not really this be my 3rd month, but 1st month on the Soy, preseed, opks and charting... im nearly 41 so yeah im fighting against the clock age wise, but dont want my 7mth an only child bc his 3 brothers are 17, 18 n 19 more like uncles to him x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

My partner is 42. His kids live with us and they are sixteen and nineteen. My daughter is eight but so far we can't seem to make one together. I'd love to have two close together now but with the trouble we've had and all the heartache I'll be happy to gt one!


----------



## poppy666

On our thread there is a few that got pg easy years ago n now struggling for a sibling & a few which just got their BFPs so hang in there you'll get yours :hugs:

November on our thread seems to be lucky think there has been 5 BFPs already x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Team ding dong? I just looked there now and saw u on there two girl!! I can barely keep up with one. I don't post on there, u all seem so close. I really will be thinking about u for the next couple of days. I love to see everyone getting their bfps but can't deny I'm starting to get quite jealous. I may have to try stay off this site soon! Yeah right.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

On there too even! God my English is desperate at the minute! Lol.


----------



## poppy666

Your welcome over anytime, everyone is friendly & will make you feel welcome, just got two new members yesterday n they always on it now lol. Only gets busy certain times of the day bc quite a few live in the USA :hugs:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

It's just reading back and trying to keep up is hard but everyone does seem lovely. I did ask a question once and got replies which was great. I am so winding myself up waiting for Af. So silly. I don't know how u are calm. Xxx


----------



## poppy666

Think more bc one of the girls had a chemical last week, everyone was sooooo happy for her & she had positives on IC n frer but then af arrived, so i cant get my hopes up to be let down like that, i think if i get a darker line tomorrow i be a bit more excited x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Well good luck. It's sounding good though. If Af hasn't showed by lunch time I'll be climbing the Walls. X


----------



## poppy666

Just breath and be calm :hugs: will pop in tomorrow to update xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey Poppy. Congrats hope that line gets stronger!!! 

Can I ask u a quick question? I'm not sure if it was u that had opks that were not quite positive (darkish) to very negative (light) then to a bright dark positive. 

My opks were looking lovely until today where the 2nd line is light again. 

I'm CD19 today and I'm doubting I'll get that positive opk :(


----------



## poppy666

No dont think it was me i kept getting light and was in a panic thinking id not get a positive, but finally did for 2 days. With what ive read not everybody gets a positive opk, i know one of the girls on our thread never got a positive but got her BFP all the same this cycle, she just DTD every other day 'SMEP' used concieve plus and soft cups.

x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Poppy. Sorry I must have confused u with someone else. I read so many posts each day. 

I'm hoping it goes positive. We are doing SMEP so hope we r covered even if the opks don't go positive. 

Keep us posted on that 2nd line!!! :) 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im sure if your doing it every other day there is noooooooooooooo way that eggy can hide lol x i will do :hugs:


----------



## Killeen_Momma

Well ladies last day of Soy for this cycle (200mg 2-6) and I have had head aches, cramps, but all in all it wasn't that bad. I just hope it works


----------



## vanessa24

Killeen_TTC said:


> Well ladies last day of Soy for this cycle (200mg 2-6) and I have had head aches, cramps, but all in all it wasn't that bad. I just hope it works

Fingers crossed for you I really hope you get your BFP this month:). Last night was my last night of soy (3-7) 160 mg but I had no headaches or cramps maybe because I took them before bed. I only had really bad acne this month...do you take yours at night?


----------



## dandybrush

ok girls quick question i am cd 3 today and should start soy today, but cant as i dont have any and the only soy i can find in the shops is this: https://www.chemistwarehouse.com.au/product.asp?id=40031&pname=Blackmores+Phytolife+Tablets+30 will it work, how many tabs would i have to take
or there is this : https://www.biovea-australia.com/(S...2&TI=GTPAU&utm_source=getprice&utm_medium=cpc but by the time it would arrive in the mail 6-14 days it would be too late

so my question is will the first one i posted do the same job as the second one?? help please!!


----------



## Folly

I'm on CD23 after taking soy CD5-9 and don't seem to have OV'd yet. Last month was CD18, I've had highs on my CBFM for 5 days now and my temps still haven't shifted. 

We have been :sex: every other day since CD8 much to my husbands delight but ladies I am soooo ready to be able to stop feeling like I have to do it, it's not very romantic! My libido has totally disappeared :(


----------



## Phexia

dandybrush said:


> ok girls quick question i am cd 3 today and should start soy today, but cant as i dont have any and the only soy i can find in the shops is this: https://www.chemistwarehouse.com.au/product.asp?id=40031&pname=Blackmores+Phytolife+Tablets+30 will it work, how many tabs would i have to take
> or there is this : https://www.biovea-australia.com/(S...2&TI=GTPAU&utm_source=getprice&utm_medium=cpc but by the time it would arrive in the mail 6-14 days it would be too late
> 
> so my question is will the first one i posted do the same job as the second one?? help please!!

Hi dandy :flower: I think the first one's better (blackmores) as it had 40 mg isoflavones but the second one only 25, so you'd need to take more of those ;)


----------



## dandybrush

ok well im definately going to buy the blackmores one tomorrow to start tomorrow night :thumbup: how many do i take, is 3 enough? or if 50mg of clomid made me Ovulate will 2 soy tabs be enough??


----------



## Phexia

dandybrush said:


> ok well im definately going to buy the blackmores one tomorrow to start tomorrow night :thumbup: how many do i take, is 3 enough? or if 50mg of clomid made me Ovulate will 2 soy tabs be enough??

Yeah, I think 80 mg soy equals 50 of Clomid :) So 2 should hopefully be enough for you :thumbup: If it doesn't work you can just up the dose next cycle.


----------



## poppy666

Ladies just got my BFP on 11dpo... 1st time taking the Soy so good luck every its a wonder drug :happydance:


----------



## Beth_welshy

That's great Poppy!!! So happy for you!!! I hope it has the same effect on me!

I got EWCM this morning. Loads (TMI) So hoping that OPK turns positie later today or tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## poppy666

I'll be stalking you now sweetie :happydance: fx n loads of :dust::dust::dust: to you n everyone on this thread.. heres my test xx

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image014-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Phexia

Wow Nice BFP! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Phexia

Girls, do you know if soy dries up the cm like clomid does?


----------



## poppy666

Didnt with me, but if you find it does maybe drink pink grapefruit before hand x


----------



## mrs_lukey

I found it did the opposite - I had an increased amount of EWCM xx


----------



## Phexia

Oh cool :) I have loads of pre-seed and conceive plus around the house so I´ll just see if I need it. Well, that is IF the soy works at all. I googled a lot but didn't find anyone who's tried soy to kick start a cycle after breastfeeding. We´ll see :)


----------



## poppy666

I didnt need the preseed but used it 1st time this cycle n it worked, fx its a sticky n a welcome brother or sister to my 8mth old LO x


----------



## Phexia

Yeah I used pre-seed with my third, was on a double dose of clomid. I think it helped because I didn't notice much ewcm.


----------



## fallenangel78

Congrats Poppy :)


----------



## EmmyReece

congrats poppy :wohoo:

I had spotting again this morning :wacko: only like a beigey brown colour, so just completely baffled ...

think it might be left over blood (sorry if tmi) from when I was spotting last week, but why would it make an appearance now :wacko:


----------



## shellie31

poppy666 said:


> I'll be stalking you now sweetie :happydance: fx n loads of :dust::dust::dust: to you n everyone on this thread.. heres my test xx
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image014-1.jpg[/IMG]

CONGRATULATIONS Poppy:cloud9:. I'm over the moon for you :happydance:. What dose & what days did you take the soy?


----------



## poppy666

I took them on CD2-CD6 first 3 days i took 160mg then last 2 days upped it to 200mg. I did think ohhh eck i may have taken a too higher dosage for my 1st time, but it did the trick along with preseed :haha: gl sweetie xx

Tesco one's 40mg


----------



## poppy666

EmmyReece said:



> congrats poppy :wohoo:
> 
> I had spotting again this morning :wacko: only like a beigey brown colour, so just completely baffled ...
> 
> think it might be left over blood (sorry if tmi) from when I was spotting last week, but why would it make an appearance now :wacko:

I spotted quite a few times drove me mad, brownish cm :growlmad: look at my chart i think you will see the wheel & shows days i spotted, also i ov'd later than i expected x


----------



## EmmyReece

Well if my ticker is anything to go by, then I'm going to ov on the first night of our trip across to London ... fingers crossed :D


----------



## Sherley

I'm out! Boo! But the soy DID make me ovulate, so its not all bad...will try again next cycle.
I did notice I had a short LP (10 days) - could this be down to soy? Last time it was 14 days.
Also any views on taking soy this cycle when I have FS appt next week (first one?) - I'm having day 2 bloods done tomorrow, so wonder if they'd bother taking blood.....
Good luck to you other soy ladies! xxx


----------



## Phexia

OMG I'm really snappy this evening. Please tell me it's the soy! Or maybe I'm just a bitch :haha:


----------



## chef_mommy

What is soy isoflavones? Im new to the TTC world and boy am I oh so lost. Help Please!! Ive been taking prenatal vitamins, and royal jelly but thats it. Should I be taking or not taking something?!?


----------



## dandybrush

how are your cycles? are they regular? soy is a natural version of clomid that is supposed to help you to ovulate regularly...sorry thats all i've got, im new to soy gonna give it a try this cycle


----------



## poppy666

If you read front page & try google there's quite a bit of info on it sweetie, i used it 1st time this cycle n got my BFP today.. i have a regular cycle & ovulate every month from what i know but thought what the hell i'll try it :haha: gl x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey Poppy,
thrilled for you. Am still waiting for AF, longest cycle i've had. Cracking up but have been cramping a tiny bit all day so must be on its way.

Chef, i havent taken soy yet but am going to this cycle so have been getting lots of opinions. I dont feel taking it is something you would do unless youve been trying for a while. However, it works like a fertility drug called clomid. The simplified version is that it increases the strength of your ovulation and may bring it closer to the ideal 14th day of your cycle. Its available in the shops and many women have had a lot of success but like i said i wouldnt advocate messing with your cycle unless u desperate (like me!) But loads of other girls may have different opinions.


----------



## chef_mommy

I am not regular.. thats my problem. I really want to find something to help get my cycles normal or at least semi regular.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

poppy666 said:


> Ladies just got my BFP on 11dpo... 1st time taking the Soy so good luck every its a wonder drug :happydance:

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great to hear a soy success story

Have a H & H 9 months. xxx


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey Chef, how long ya been trying?


----------



## dandybrush

i think im desperate, :shrug: are there any bad side effects? i was gonna start it tonight, as i was hoping to be on clomid, but my gyn is waiting on my OH's SA to be done :dohh: and i dont want another 2-4 month long cycle, when i want to have a christmas BFP :dohh:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey Dandy,
i havent taken yet, going to this cycle. There are some side effects for some but you'd need to read back on this thread. You take it day 3 or possibly day 5. You def dont take it all through your cycle, can have adverse effect if you do. But maybe you know if youre already geared up for clomid.
Good luck.


----------



## dandybrush

well i was gonna start it last night at day 3, but didnt buy it in time, so i thought 4-8 would be just as good?


----------



## poppy666

The only side effects ive read before i took mine was headaches and a bit irritable, i got a headache 1st night i took it but that was it, took them just before i went to bed and made sure i ate a slice of bread or something beforehand so not on an empty stomach as i hate feeling ill bit soft :haha:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

dandybrush said:


> i think im desperate, :shrug: are there any bad side effects? i was gonna start it tonight, as i was hoping to be on clomid, but my gyn is waiting on my OH's SA to be done :dohh: and i dont want another 2-4 month long cycle, when i want to have a christmas BFP :dohh:

The only side effect I seemed to get was an outbreak of acne and I took 120 mg on cd 3-5 and then 160 mg on cd 6-7

Other people have said they have got headaches or tummy ache, or even twitching thumbs! and other people say nothing at all. If you read back on this thread people have commented on their side effects but they are the main ones I can remember reading about. Most people tend to take them just before they go to bed to try and minimise any side effects they get.

Good luck. xxx


----------



## Trying 2 cope

I guess. All the info says 3-7 or 5-9. But i cant imagine that 4-8 is any different. To be honest i have been reading about ttc for over a year and i still discover stuff everyday.


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: yeah im the same :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

trying - looks like we can try the soy for the first time together, we will almost be taking them the same time :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

sounds like the side effects might be minor :thumbup: fingers crossed


----------



## dandybrush

does anyone feel guilty about using things to help Ov...? :dohh: as in you think if you fall pg it wont have been "natural" and wont be as exciting? or am i just weird....:dohh:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Worried about the headache side effects. I already suffer from migraines and they are getting really bad. Worse because most of the month im trying not to take any pain killers.
I keep cramping on and off tonight but absolutely zero sign of AF, ive checked like a hundred times. Gonna test again in morning because im going crackers. Tested with IC on monday though and no hint of a line so im pretty sure its just bit late.


----------



## poppy666

I just think Soy is natural oppose to Clomid and whatever may help plant the seed its you or me that takes over from there and nutures it for 9mths :hugs:

now i sound weird lol x


----------



## dandybrush

trying :hugs: yikes yes migraines sound horrible

you are right poppy :hugs: thanx, i think i like the sound of soy better, being that it is more natural, but once OH has his SA done, ill do whatever my gyn says :thumbup:


----------



## Folly

I got a couple of hot flushes where my cheeks felt really hot but it wasn't a problem as such. Only thing I seem to have is that it's possibly delayed ovulation, although to be honest maybe I would have ovulated late this month anyway? Can't tell can you!


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Dandy youre not weird. I feel the same. Especially as i am pretty certain that they wont find anything wrong with either of us. We have both had kids before and i just feel we arent compatible. But he is the absolute love of my life and we've been through a lot. To think we wont be able to make a baby devestates me. Not sure i would feel happy about IVF but am willing to do this stuff. Many women are struggling to conceive and many are finding help here. I'd walk through fire right now!!


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Dandy, still no AF so be bit behind you now. But yes lets keep in touch.


----------



## dandybrush

ok drats, well maybe you are pg :winkwink: heres hoping the end of this cycle is near, either way :thumbup:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

I really dont think so. I am pretty sure its on its way but it is now the end of a 31 day cycle and my longest in over a year has been 30. Hardly late at all but usually regular. So cross with myself for even thinking about it.


----------



## dandybrush

my longest was 4 months :dohh: then i started exercising and lost some weight and it went down to about 2 months, then i did clomid last cycle, it was shorter again, hoping for even shorter with the soy this month

i often wonder if i ditched the drugs so to speak, if the weightloss and healthy eating would have brought my cycle back to almost normal length :shrug: but i dont want another long 4 month or 3 month one trying to find out :dohh:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

i am graced with regular cycles. God this is hard enough without difficult cycles. Poor u. I've known what day i was going to see AF each month for the last six. Wrong this one! But think i'll see it during the night. Then on to soy for me!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx, i wish i could know :dohh:

it really does suck not knowing when you are going to Ov, of if you will at all :dohh: makes ttc very hard, and i have less chances of becoming preg when my cycles are so long, what i wonder about is if the weightloss would have fixed my cycles without help from drugs, or not :shrug: i might have a break from drugs after xmas, see what the gyn says


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Oh chick thats a hard one. Have u much weight to lose? One of my staff has a lot of weight on and she had a mc and hasnt been able to conceive again since. I think it is a big factor but hell,i'm my ideal weight (i put on a few pound because i was under my ideal to help get pregnant) but it hasnt help me!!!


----------



## dandybrush

well i think healthy bmi for me is like 20-24 and i think im like 26-27 bmi :shrug: i lost 3kg, but i cant seem to lose any more, i have to do harder exercise, idealy i would like to lose another maybe 4 kg more would be good, but i'd be happy with 4...:shrug: the only way to know is to wait out my cycles and keep workign on my weight, but i really want a bfp!! so i guess the best thing to do is take the soy this cycle and see if i can go bak on the clomid once OH does his SA...:shrug:

i wish i could have just fallen pg by accident when my OH made me come off the pill and i didnt even wanna be pg :dohh: i should have tried harder from the beginning


----------



## chef_mommy

@ Trying to Cope- We have been trying since middle of october.. Not long I know. I went off BC when we started trying and I have yet to get a period. I had irregular periods 2 years ago so I got put on BC. I was horrible at taking the pills everyday so I tried the ring.. that was just weird for me. So I went back to the pill.. tried my hardest to take it everyday.. missing a day every now and then.. but I still had irregular periods.. I guess cause I wasnt consistant with my methods.. My last 2 periods were very close.. Sept 20-24 then Oct 3-5.. Then i went off on oct 19. (No period in 45 days) Ive taken HPT and they have all been BFN's. I think I have jsut screwed up my cycle and am worried it wont ever go back to normal.


----------



## dandybrush

chef :hugs: thats a tough one, the best thing i would say is to give it up to 6 months without playing with it, and see if they sort themselves out into some system, even if your cycle are 2 months long (as mine were when i came off the pill, least they were kinda regular :shrug:) and then see what they do and go from there :shrug: i doubt you have stuffed anything up, but i think you have to give your body time to right itself, eat healthy, exercise, lose weight, if you need to and see what happens :shrug:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

I have no more wisdom than what dandy posted. It's gonna take some time. The first few months are really really hard. It gets bit easier chick.


----------



## shellie31

poppy666 said:


> I took them on CD2-CD6 first 3 days i took 160mg then last 2 days upped it to 200mg. I did think ohhh eck i may have taken a too higher dosage for my 1st time, but it did the trick along with preseed :haha: gl sweetie xx
> 
> Tesco one's 40mg

I also took soy days 2-6 this cycle too,150mg the 1st 2 days then 200mg the last 3:happydance:. I was really worried about the possible side effects but didn't have any apart from lower backache & a bit of an achey belly,nothing i couldn't handle though:yipee:. I take EPO aswell for :spermy: friendly lubricant. I got my soy online,their natures aid & have 50mg of soy in each tablet. I'm hoping & [-o&lt; that i'm as lucky as you & get my :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

took my last dose of soy last night :wohoo:

going to start doing opks from the 5th december and see what happens from there ... no spotting this morning either which I'm relieved about ...

fingers crossed they help me get my bfp [-o&lt;


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Still no Af so did testbut got bfn. First time its been late. Guess it'll be today.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Think I had some Ov spotting last night and this morning. 

Has anyone else experienced this with soy? 

xxx


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Still no Af so did testbut got bfn. First time its been late. Guess it'll be today.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Dandy!!! :hugs: I'm happy to see you've jumped on board the soy train as well. :happydance: Sorry about AF, though....she arrived for me, as well. I'm CD2 today and starting soy tomorrow for the 2nd time.

Last cycle I took 120 mgs CD 3-7 and I ovulated on CD22...this cycle I'm going to up the dosage of 160 mgs, and hopefully ovulate even sooner.

Good luck on with the soy, everyone! :)


----------



## liz_legend

I think I'm going to try Soy this cycle. Just ended a 40 day cycle!!
Think 100 mg 5-9CD is okay?


----------



## EmmyReece

Just a quick question, I'm starting to get very stretchy ewcm already, and I only finished my soy not last night the night before ... no positive opk as of yet. Has this happened to anyone else so soon?


----------



## inkdchick

yea it can happen its getting ready so get bding honey good luck x


----------



## inkdchick

Can anyone help me its nothing to do with ttc lol i was given a family christmas quizz to do and im stuck on one question to complete it i wondered if any of you ladies would know the answer.
The question is what christmas song or carol do these initials spell out - I T R N R ?
i have tried to think of it and google it ( which is against the rules but hey), but to no avail - HELP !!!


----------



## EmmyReece

somehow I missed out the I ... :blush:

I was thinking rudolph the red nose reindeer ... but then noticed the I :rofl:

I can't think of anything else at the moment


----------



## poppy666

EmmyReece said:


> Just a quick question, I'm starting to get very stretchy ewcm already, and I only finished my soy not last night the night before ... no positive opk as of yet. Has this happened to anyone else so soon?

Yeah i got it too sweetie and funny enough after i ov'd a few days later i got it again but it had white cm in it :shrug: x


----------



## Beth_welshy

I finally got my positive OPK today CD22...woohoo

Ovulation bleeding stopped last night :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

get :sex: lol


----------



## Beth_welshy

I will!!! 

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

Woohoo :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm gonna start doing opks this afternoon ... wonder how long it'll take me to get a positive :shrug:

Can't wait :happydance: I've only ever had EWCM once before since we've been ttc


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck with the :sex: :sex: :sex: Beth_welshy :D


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Emmy

It took me 12 days since I started using opks to get a positive so be patient. 

I also got EWCM right after Soy then it dried up and came back a few days ago! 

Good luck

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:D I'm expecting it to dry up too and then come back again ... the first bout of EWCM do you think it's because the soy is doing what it's meant to?


----------



## LiSa2010

hello all, 
i want to give this a try but not sure what i should be looking for when buying Soy Iso, meaning what ingredients, ect. 

can i have help?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

LiSa2010 said:


> hello all,
> i want to give this a try but not sure what i should be looking for when buying Soy Iso, meaning what ingredients, ect.
> 
> can i have help?

Hi~

You are in the States so most of us here on the Board in the States purchase the Spring Valley Brand from Wal-Mart. You can find them in the Vitamin Aisle by the Pharmacy. They cost about $6.00 and each tablet is 40 mg of Soy.

Good Luck!

D~


----------



## inkdchick

EmmyReece said:


> somehow I missed out the I ... :blush:
> 
> I was thinking rudolph the red nose reindeer ... but then noticed the I :rofl:
> 
> I can't think of anything else at the moment

thank you for thinking about it , its the last one to get too and its the damn hardest lol oh well if there is only one i cant get its not too bad lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Starting soy tonight CD2 :happydance: hope it helps :thumbup:


xxxx


----------



## LiSa2010

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> hello all,
> i want to give this a try but not sure what i should be looking for when buying Soy Iso, meaning what ingredients, ect.
> 
> can i have help?
> 
> Hi~
> 
> You are in the States so most of us here on the Board in the States purchase the Spring Valley Brand from Wal-Mart. You can find them in the Vitamin Aisle by the Pharmacy. They cost about $6.00 and each tablet is 40 mg of Soy.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> D~Click to expand...

thank you so much!!!! &#57430;&#57430;&#57430;


----------



## Sherley

Cycle 2 with soy starting today ladies.....I am going to get that Xmas BFP this month! Going to try 120mg CD3-5, 160mg CD6-7


----------



## liz_legend

Sherley said:


> Cycle 2 with soy starting today ladies.....I am going to get that Xmas BFP this month! Going to try 120mg CD3-5, 160mg CD6-7

I'm doing it too this cycle! Have my soy in the back of my car right now!! Woohoo!


----------



## CFarley

hey ladies ... didn't think I'd be coming back here so soon but I missed reading everything! and ... I'm confused .... so, I'm back. If people didn't read my previous post, I went off bc in 2009, have been ttc all of 2010, and in October was told by my OB that I hadn't ovulated. I decided to go see a nutritionalist and, while waiting for the results, took soy, hoping it could help with o'ing that cycle. Right after I took the soy, I got the results back from the nutritionalist who concluded that I had heightened estrogen levels more than likely left over from bc. So, she started me on a 3 month detox supplement thingy where i take 6 pills a day and its supposed to metabolize the excess estrogen (DIM). I got the results from the nutritionalist and started taking DIM on cd9. Although hubby and I continued to bd, I didn't bother with any of the other testing (temperature, poas, cm monitoring, etc.) because I assumed that having too much estrogen was my problem and nothing would happen until it came down. I was also pretty sure that taking soy that cycle had impaired my chances even more because I had added more estrogen to already high estrogen situation. 

HOWEVER, it is now cd21 and I am experiencing a plethora of things I have never experienced before. For at least 4 days now (gradually increasing from the beginning), I've had bloating, low backache, cramping, headaches, emotional instability (I want to cry), nausea (but no vomiting), a much more ewcm like discharge that keeps me running to the bathroom, expecting AF. However, its only cd21 so it seems kind of early for AF and I have never had physical pms symptoms in my life. My periods have always had their fair share of emotional moodiness but I've never had the cramping, tender breasts, or other period things other women talk about. This morning, I made some scrambled eggs because I knew I'd have to eat something before taking the vitamins but only got a few bites down because the smell grossed me out so badly ..... scrambled eggs arn't my favorite thing in the world but the smell has never grossed me out like it did this morning. Even after throwing it away and washing the dishes, I swear I still smell it .... I have no way of knowing what dpo I would be at because I never looked for signs of ovulation in the first place. If I did o, I'd say I'd probably be at around 8dpo - that would make o around cd13 or 14 which is just a good a guess as any. I've always had cycles ranging from 29 days to 35 days so, just plopping o right in the middle of that wouldn't help me determine when it could have happened either. 

I'm well aware that, when one wants to be pregnant, she can take every little thing she's feeling and make herself believe its pregnancy. I'm also well aware that taking a vitamin that metabolizes estrogen can make hormones flunctuate which could also be what I'm feeling. However, the nutritionalist said it would take about 3 months before the supplemet could do much and I've only been on it like ... a week and a half ... so, I can't see it doing much. And, from what I've read, the only side affect of the supplement is a headache. 

People always say that it could happen when your LEAST expecting it and I guess this would be my 'least' point considering that I had an ob tell me I wasn't ovulating and a nutritionalist tell me I had too much estrogen. 

I don't want to build up the excitement while waiting to see if my period comes within the next week or so. At the same time, I feel like I already waddle like a duck because my back hurts so much and my stomach is cramping up and I feel like a bloated whale .... and I can't help thinking ... "could it finally be?"


----------



## shellie31

:hi: there.
I'd say do a :test:,you never know & you might just get that :bfp:.
Sending you tons of :dust::dust::dust: & good luck:thumbup:. I hope the :witch: has buggered off for you :hugs:


----------



## CFarley

I think I'll test right after t-day if my period dosnt start - if I am in fact pregnant, that would give lots of time for things to build up. 

We were watching tv a few hours ago and I kept thinking of one thing after another that I wanted to eat - finally I looked over at my husband and said "think we can run to the store? I want to figure out a way to make chocolate covered bread and butter pickles" - we did agree to go get ice cream though and there was a long line. Without thinking, I said a little too loudly "move it! I just want my ice cream!" ... sadly enough there were no bread and butter pickles


----------



## dandybrush

ok well today will be day 3 on soy for me, heres hoping it brings on an early Ov for me and that we catch that eggie 

what does soy actually do? its used for menopause...:blush: it wont bring on menopause will it :blush: i know its something to do with the eostrogen :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

Allie84 said:


> Hi Dandy!!! :hugs: I'm happy to see you've jumped on board the soy train as well. :happydance: Sorry about AF, though....she arrived for me, as well. I'm CD2 today and starting soy tomorrow for the 2nd time.
> 
> Last cycle I took 120 mgs CD 3-7 and I ovulated on CD22...this cycle I'm going to up the dosage of 160 mgs, and hopefully ovulate even sooner.
> 
> Good luck on with the soy, everyone! :)

:wave: hey allie :hugs: we must be on almost the same cycle day fxed for both of us this cycle

trying - any sign of AF yet :friends: 

well no side effects to the soy for me yet, heres hoping it actually works :dohh:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

I'm out ladies. I allowed myself to think the best yesterday afternoon and witch came with massive pains at ten. Upset of course. Also upset that now I can't trust my cycle or pains I had. I cramped from Wednesday, had twinges all through Friday night like pulling pains and then big pains on sat night at ten when I went to the loo. I never get Af pains til second day of it. A years worth of trends is now worthless. Hate this. But at least I can start my soy tomorrow.
*


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im trying soy! im on cd1 when do i take it and how much :)


----------



## poppy666

A lot of ladies either start cd2-6 or cd3-7 sweetie and its up to you how much you take, but no more than 200mg daily. 

40mg, 80mg, 120mg, 160mg n 200mg... i took 160mg n 200mg last 2 days it worked for me x gl


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow congrats :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks fx it works for you too, have you bought it? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh its all ready to go lol :)


----------



## poppy666

Ohh goodie lol must admit i shit it taking it 1st night thinking 'omg what am i doing' :haha: especially the dose bc you just dont know how much to take :dohh: but hey its worked for so many women on here n it will work for you, i'll be watching :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

liz_legend said:


> I think I'm going to try Soy this cycle. Just ended a 40 day cycle!!
> Think 100 mg 5-9CD is okay?

good luck liz!!

hi all--wasnt on yesterday--away ALL day..anyhow --how are you Poppy???hope all goin well...xxx

i am cd 11--im doing my OPKs as i got my positive on day 11 last cycle...it was early last month due to going to accupuncture..xx


----------



## poppy666

lol brillbride i was doing my opks from cd8 then had to wait till cd16 :dohh: was stressing thinking id never get a positive.. yeah im good thanks :kiss: just watching and waiting for some Soy bump buddies now :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

is there any side affects? x


----------



## poppy666

I just got a headache first day, but remember take them before you go bed then no chance of experiencing any as you'll be asleep xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh ok will do :)


----------



## brillbride

poppy666 said:


> lol brillbride i was doing my opks from cd8 then had to wait till cd16 :dohh: was stressing thinking id never get a positive.. yeah im good thanks :kiss: just watching and waiting for some Soy bump buddies now :happydance:

hi poppy-just got my positive opk with SMU and im day 11 so its same day as last month!! l norm ovulate day 14-16 but started going to accupuncture last month and it brought ov forward to day 11--i bearly believed it last month as it was so early for me---so im def going to believe it this month..il prob ovulate in the next day or so..i want to be your BUMP buddy:happydance::happydance:lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FF hasn't confirmed me but I normally O on CD 12 well....I possibly could have O'd 4 days earlier at CD 8 what do you all suppose.....or did Soy totally mess up my Oing :( completely?


----------



## poppy666

OMG tie DH to the bed now for next 3 days :rofl: tell him Poppy said "stay still and do as your told" :haha:

Soooooooooooooo excited now i be counting days down :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

AndreaFlorida said:


> FF hasn't confirmed me but I normally O on CD 12 well....I possibly could have O'd 4 days earlier at CD 8 what do you all suppose.....or did Soy totally mess up my Oing :( completely?

Hang in there Andrea i thought Soy messed my cycle as i usually ov on cd13/14 but this cycle ov'd on cd18 x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies, hope you dont mind me popping in was just reading up on soy think i might give it a go this month,there seems to be a lot of successfuls stories:thumbup:


----------



## brillbride

poppy666 said:


> OMG tie DH to the bed now for next 3 days :rofl: tell him Poppy said "stay still and do as your told" :haha:
> 
> Soooooooooooooo excited now i be counting days down :happydance:

haha poppy---looks like i have a busy 3 days :happydance: then il skip a day and once more as per smep plan!!!:happydance:

hi to all the newbies..hope we get our BFPs soon...xx

hi andreaflorida--i wouldnt worry about OV later because look at poppy --last month she did and now she is pregnant ---!!xx
hi to mamadonna--good luck.x


----------



## pink mum

hello ladies m new here on this thead i just took my first dose of soy yesterday,i hope it works for all of us n v get our bfp in dec


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed pink mum


----------



## Allie84

Hello my fellow soy buddies,

I'm on my second soy cycle right now, and I have an AF question.She is quite light for me this time, do you think that has anything to do with the soy?? I'm CD4 and only spotting, and was light CD2 and 3, maybe the only 'normal' day was CD1? :shrug:
I'm worried I won't get preggo if I don't 'shed' enough. I started soy again last night.


----------



## pink mum

Hi allie why dun u go for pregnancy test,do it


----------



## poppy666

I agree with pink mum :thumbup:


----------



## vanessa24

Allie84 said:


> Hello my fellow soy buddies,
> 
> I'm on my second soy cycle right now, and I have an AF question.She is quite light for me this time, do you think that has anything to do with the soy?? I'm CD4 and only spotting, and was light CD2 and 3, maybe the only 'normal' day was CD1? :shrug:
> I'm worried I won't get preggo if I don't 'shed' enough. I started soy again last night.

Hey Allie I actually had the same problem this month. It started with spotting and was really light the whole time and normally I have a very heavy flow. I wonder if it was the soy that caused it as well and if it will effect being able to get pregnant??


----------



## babyhopes2010

do u think i should take it or not :shock:


----------



## pink mum

i have just started it,now dun say not to use,m afraid


----------



## DaretoDream

Alright ladies, i have until friday-- AF is expected to show. As soon as she does, i'm getting my SOY. Any suggestions on brands? 

(unless by a miracle i have my bfp)


----------



## Mamarazzi

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind another newbie. :) I was googling and found this board, so I thought I would join in!


TTC #2. My daughter is 15 months old. I got my first post-partum anovulatory AF in July, then O'd 53 days later. Got pregnant right away, but unfortunately had an early miscarriage. Ovulated again about 36 days later, and AF came on Halloween. Before pregnancy I usually O'd late as well, according to FF my 'average ovulation date' from 14 cycles of charting is CD32. For my first two post-partum cycles I was taking Vitex, but then I read about soy isoflavones and decided to give it a shot.

This was my first month taking soy isoflavones (200mg from CD3-7), and it definitely worked for me. I ovulated on CD17, which I'm so excited about. I'm only 5dpo right now, so the jury is still out on whether we caught the egg, but I'm really happy with my O date. Even if I don't get pregnant this month (although I really really hope I do!) it's nice knowing I probably shaved 2 weeks off of my cycle.


----------



## dandybrush

trying :hugs: hope this is your cycle hun


----------



## shellie31

:hi:.
I'm on CD10 today & i took my 1st cycle of soy on days 2-6,150mg the 1st 2 days & 200mg the last 3. I didn't have any side effects:happydance: but the last couple of days i've had really painful lower backache. Has anyone else experienced this? :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Twins :rofl: Yeah i had really bad bachache but more on my right side ovary area x


----------



## pink mum

yesterday i took soy n i thought it was 100mg but i saw on the boz it was 50 mg 2cap,today i took 3 cap which make it 75mg,ill increase the dose slowly,but i cant take so many tab at once,yuuukkkk,,,m afraid,coz it is written on the ox dun exceed the recommended dose


----------



## dandybrush

yeah pink mum, my box says 1 a day...im taking 2 a day to make it 100mg :dohh: :shrug: hope it wont hurt me, i also struggle to swallow them, they are large tabs :dohh: so i dont think i could take anymore than that


----------



## pink mum

ahan so i hope v both get our bfp in december,i have taken 75mg n ill take 4 tab to make it 100,ewww


----------



## dandybrush

eww i hear ya!! i hope this round works for both of us, so we dont have to take more!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im so confused as how much and when to take them :)
im on cd1 today i took 50mg just to see how i would react to it :)


----------



## poppy666

Babyhopes CD2-CD6, CD3-CD7 or CD5-CD9 a lot of women take on either the first two days.... honestly dont be scared or wary they just natural supplements that are taken worldwide, not like Clomid with nasty side effects sweetie :hugs:


----------



## jojo74

Hi girlies, sorry to crash your thread but I was thinking of trying soy next cycle, I normally ovulate on cd 12/13, any ideas when I shud take them, us there any guidance anywhere on when to take? Xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok ill do 2-6 :)
150mg cd 2,3,4 then 200mg 5 and 6 :)


----------



## poppy666

I wont lie i shit it first night but once i got them down and went to bed i wondered what all the fuss was about, but im sure everyone has been scared/wary on 1st night... if you need anything just inbox me if you want :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly24

yep i'm on the soy again tonight starting with 150mg then the last two days i'll take 200mg

let me know how you get on with the soy babyhopes2010 ;)


----------



## dandybrush

are you supposed to increase the dose at the end of the 5 days?? should i take an extra tab then tonight and tomorrow night? take it up to 150mg?


----------



## poppy666

Dandybrush just up it for good luck think thats why we all did lol x


----------



## Phexia

Mamarazzi said:


> Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind another newbie. :) I was googling and found this board, so I thought I would join in!
> 
> 
> TTC #2. My daughter is 15 months old. I got my first post-partum anovulatory AF in July, then O'd 53 days later. Got pregnant right away, but unfortunately had an early miscarriage. Ovulated again about 36 days later, and AF came on Halloween. Before pregnancy I usually O'd late as well, according to FF my 'average ovulation date' from 14 cycles of charting is CD32. For my first two post-partum cycles I was taking Vitex, but then I read about soy isoflavones and decided to give it a shot.
> 
> This was my first month taking soy isoflavones (200mg from CD3-7), and it definitely worked for me. I ovulated on CD17, which I'm so excited about. I'm only 5dpo right now, so the jury is still out on whether we caught the egg, but I'm really happy with my O date. Even if I don't get pregnant this month (although I really really hope I do!) it's nice knowing I probably shaved 2 weeks off of my cycle.

Hi Mamarazzi :hi: Hope you caught that eggy :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly24

you don't have to (i don't think) but i think it's supposed to work better


----------



## dandybrush

ok ill take 3 tabs tonight and tomorrow, then play the waiting game with lots of :sex:


----------



## Butterfly24

enjoy ;) hahaha

fingers crossed you catch that egg hun x


----------



## Mamarazzi

Phexia said:


> Hi Mamarazzi :hi: Hope you caught that eggy :happydance:

Thank you! Me too. [-o&lt;


----------



## lornapj83

hi girls anyone taken soy and then been late on there AF i was due the witch yesterday (saturday) and its late and im getting BFNs on the test anyone help please?? xxx


----------



## shellie31

poppy666 said:


> Twins :rofl: Yeah i had really bad bachache but more on my right side ovary area x

HAHA Poppy:rofl: I knew you would say twins :baby::baby: cos i was teasing you about having them lol :haha:. Remember i could still be right about you having 2:baby::baby: in there:smug: :saywhat: i told you so will be what i'll be saying if i'm right lol :haha:. My backache is really low down & is worse when i'm standing up even for short periods of time:shrug:. I hope it is twins :baby::baby: lol :rofl:. How's things with you,when is your scan? :winkwink:


----------



## shellie31

babyhopes2010 said:


> ok ill do 2-6 :)
> 150mg cd 2,3,4 then 200mg 5 and 6 :)

:hi:Baby. 
I started my 1st dose of soy this cycle & i took it days 2-6 aswell, 150mg the 1st 2 nights then 200mg the last 3 nights. I got no side effects at all but before i took my 1st dose i was shitting myself that i'd get bad side effects but honestly i was fine:hugs:. I've been having really painful lower backache the past few days but nothing major that i can't handle & if it helps bring me my :bfp: then that would be amazing :cloud9:. If i don't get pregnant this cycle i'm going to do days 3-7 at 200mg(FX i won't need to though :winkwink:) Theres loads of success stories with the soy & i really hope & [-o&lt; that it does the trick for the rest of us :wohoo::wohoo:.

Sending you loads of :dust::dust:


----------



## Allie84

For those of you worried, I took 120 mg last cycle and didn't notice a thing. This cycle I'm doing 160 mg-well, I'm doing to do 160 the last 3 nights-but am not overly worried as I didn't get any side effects last time except for an upset stomach a few days after I'd taken the last dose. I remember others saying they had the same thing...oh, and I had a few spots, but it was probably the hormones! 

To the girls who suggested I test,thank you for the advice...I don't have a hpt but I think I'll do my last OPK tomorrow just to see. :shrug: I doubt I'm pregnant but I do wonder why AF is so light this cycle, and I guess it's best to test since I'm taking all of this soy!


----------



## Mamarazzi

I took the 200mg right before bed and never noticed any side-effects at all. :)


----------



## hope4bump

Hi ladies,
This will be my first month of soy. Any suggestions and advice of what worked for you, such as the days you took it on and how much at a time? Do you start with a lower dosage and increase it or do you suggest I stay consistent? Any advice welcome


----------



## mrs_lukey

Last cycle I took 160mg of soy at night on days 2-6. I ovulated on day 14 and started using progesterone cream and aspirin from the day after ovulation. We BD on days 7, 11, 13 and 15 and each time we used preseed and then I put a mooncup in and kept my bum elevated for an hour and took the mooncup out in the morning.

Not sure which part of that got me my :bfp: but it was the first :bfp: in 18 months. Obviously it wasn't a viable pregnancy for me but I will be using the exact same routine this cycle and pray we get a sticky one!!


----------



## hope4bump

Thanks, I just asked you about this on another thread lol! I'm praying for your stickey bean soon  I am so excited about soy, hoping for a good result x


----------



## poppy666

My first time this cycle taking the Soy. Took 160mg first 3 days then 200mg last 2 days on CD2-CD6.

Also charted and used Preseed for 1st time. 28 days cycle got positive OPKs on CD16 & CD17.... DTD on CD15, CD17 & CD18 ( ov day) Thats it x gl


----------



## hope4bump

poppy666 said:


> My first time this cycle taking the Soy. Took 160mg first 3 days then 200mg last 2 days on CD2-CD6.
> 
> Also charted and used Preseed for 1st time. 28 days cycle got positive OPKs on CD16 & CD17.... DTD on CD15, CD17 & CD18 ( ov day) Thats it x gl

First of all, congratulations on your BFP  hopefully we will catch the eggy this month...also, thanks for replying, lonhyn, I am so excited


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie :hugs: FX for you & everyone on here. Just dont panic if you realise you ov later like me :haha: i usually ov cd13/14 and didnt till cd18 on the Soy, i was flapping on here thinking id never ov like a right maniac lol.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## inkdchick

Congratulations Poppy :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Hey you how you doing? :kiss:


----------



## inkdchick

well im now on my third cycle of soy but took it this time from cd3 -7 at 9.10pm everynight so am really hoping that it has worked this time. I had really strong sharp ov pains day before yesterday all day and yesterday i woke up with them but they went after 3pm and yesterday i felt really light headed twice yesterday but am sure its coz i was so tired. So we have been really busy :sex: and hopefully again tonight just to make sure but yeah im ok.
I had my 10th emmc last cycle but was told to try straight away so we have but i am 44 next month so i dont know how much longer i will be trying for as i think it would be stupid to keep going and not getting anywhere as it really takes its toll on me 10 is quitet enough.
Am so so pleased for you hun its fantastic news and i wish you a very H & H 9 months hun x


----------



## EmmyReece

did anyone else have any spotting around ovulation??

I had some spotting earlier, which seems to have stopped, I'm on cd 16 and took my last dose of soy on thursday which would have worked out as cd 12 :wacko:


----------



## inkdchick

a few women are having this although i havent it is possible so it seems try not to worry hun and good luck


----------



## poppy666

Loads of :dust::dust::dust: for you sweetie you deserve a break sweetie, that must be so hard :kiss:

Got everything crossed for you :hugs: i had ov pains last cycle on both sides, cramps right up till other day, just got the odd few now, but still got the backache...

I stalk this thread so keep up to date i wanna see you get that BFP :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks hun ... I've never had it before so it freaked me out a bit :blush:


----------



## liz_legend

I can't wait to try Soy in 2 days!
I'm going to do 120mg the first on CD5-7 & 160mg on CD8-9, I think..

I just ended a 40 day cycle (unusually long this time around I believe b/c I got sick. My norm is 36 days). Weird part though is, My AF has only lasted 48 hours! I can't believe it's ended so quick!! Do you think the prenatal vitamins & DHA could change that??
My periods are usually 4-5 days long, not 2!


----------



## mamadonna

what day is best to start soy?


----------



## TaNasha

Ladies i got my BFP after my 1st month using soy!!!


----------



## pink mum

congratulations tanasha,pray for us too so v can get it


----------



## Beth_welshy

I had spotting just b4 ovulation Emmy. I'm 1DPO today. 

Congratulations TaNasha

xxx


----------



## suesue

can i ask what is soy and were do you get it :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

omg TaNasha :wohoo:

come update us Xmas bonkers :D


----------



## poppy666

TaNasha said:


> Ladies i got my BFP after my 1st month using soy!!!

Congratulations sweetie woohooo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Beth_welshy said:


> I had spotting just b4 ovulation Emmy. I'm 1DPO today.
> 
> Congratulations TaNasha
> 
> xxx

how long after spotting did it take you to get a positive opk hun?


----------



## poppy666

Emmy i spotted on and off till cd11 then got positive OPK on cd16 ans cd17 x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thank you poppy x

I can't wait to get a positive opk :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Just hang in there it'll come :happydance: x


----------



## Beth_welshy

I spotted CD20(pm) & CD21(am) got my positive opk CD22. 

Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm a very impatient person :rofl:

When I want something, I want it yesterday :blush:


----------



## liz_legend

TaNasha said:


> Ladies i got my BFP after my 1st month using soy!!!

Congrats! What dose did you take??


----------



## LadyGecko

Hi ladies,

My OH bought me Soya Isoflavones from Holland and Barretts, 
Each capsule contains: 

Soya Germ Isoflavones Concentrate (Soy Life&#65533;) 750mg 
(standardised to contain 3% Isoflavone, 23mg and 3% Saponins, 23mg) 

Typical Soya Isoflavone Composition: 
Daidzin & Daidzein 12mg 
Glycitin & Glycitein 7mg 
Genistin & Genistein 2.5mg 
Soya Saponins 23mg 

how do i work out how much to take and when do i take it???

help please xx


----------



## AG75

It sounds like each capsule amounts to 23mgs


----------



## vanessa24

EmmyReece said:


> did anyone else have any spotting around ovulation??
> 
> I had some spotting earlier, which seems to have stopped, I'm on cd 16 and took my last dose of soy on thursday which would have worked out as cd 12 :wacko:

I spotted last month about a week before AF came but I didn't have any OPKS so I'm not sure if and when I ovulated. Would the spotting happen before or ovulation? And is it possible to ovulate a week before AF or is that too late? Sorry for all the questions just not sure how all this works yet and I really want that BFP :(


----------



## inkdchick

from my understanding from what others with spotting have put that the spotting happens around ov and a week before AF can be late but some only ov around that time, everyone is different so it can happen hun


----------



## Janie66

After a big let down today, I was 4 days late with my af, I have now decided to notch it up a gear, and want to take soya this cylcle, this thread is so huge, and Ive read some of the replies, but all slightly different, so I am going to ask here the questions, so I know what im doing, 

1, what days do I take the soya tablets on
2, what brand do i buy?
3, where can i buy them from 
4,is there anything else i need to know and do, so i get this correct
Thanks so much, love from me xxx


----------



## poppy666

Janie66 said:


> After a big let down today, I was 4 days late with my af, I have now decided to notch it up a gear, and want to take soya this cylcle, this thread is so huge, and Ive read some of the replies, but all slightly different, so I am going to ask here the questions, so I know what im doing,
> 
> 1, what days do I take the soya tablets on
> 2, what brand do i buy?
> 3, where can i buy them from
> 4,is there anything else i need to know and do, so i get this correct
> Thanks so much, love from me xxx

You can take it on either cd2-cd6 ( chance of more than 1 egg releasing) cd3-7 and cd5-9 ( much stronger mature egg)

Tesco's sell them 40mg each tablet

Dont exceed 200mg daily 

Can take either 40mg,80mg,120mg,160mg or 200mg per day ( whatever you feel comfortable with sweetie) x


----------



## liz_legend

poppy666 said:


> Can take either 40mg,80mg,120mg,160mg or 200mg per day ( whatever you feel comfortable with sweetie) x

I've always wondered about dosage... and whether there's a dose you should take for your size/weight.... :coffee:


----------



## poppy666

I just went for it this cycle and took 160mg then 200mg for last two days x


----------



## Janie66

poppy666 said:


> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> After a big let down today, I was 4 days late with my af, I have now decided to notch it up a gear, and want to take soya this cylcle, this thread is so huge, and Ive read some of the replies, but all slightly different, so I am going to ask here the questions, so I know what im doing,
> 
> 1, what days do I take the soya tablets on
> 2, what brand do i buy?
> 3, where can i buy them from
> 4,is there anything else i need to know and do, so i get this correct
> Thanks so much, love from me xxx
> 
> You can take it on either cd2-cd6 ( chance of more than 1 egg releasing) cd3-7 and cd5-9 ( much stronger mature egg)
> 
> Tesco's sell them 40mg each tablet
> 
> Dont exceed 200mg daily
> 
> Can take either 40mg,80mg,120mg,160mg or 200mg per day ( whatever you feel comfortable with sweetie) xClick to expand...

Thanks Poppie xxx thats all very clear, Actually Ive been stalking you a little , as I am another 'older' TTC here, but now you are expecting not TTC anymore, want to say congratulations, its really nice seeing someone whose in my age group here whos gone and got their BFP:thumbup:, i dont feel so alone in this all, thanks for that xxxxx well I am going to go out tommorow and get these, so Im ready, is there anything else you did to get your BFP Poppie?? that you can think of ,lol... Hugs xx and a happy next 8 months + to you :hugs: 
P.S, what days did you do your on?? ie CD2 - Cd6 etc


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks Janie66 :hugs: and here's loads of :dust::dust::dust: 

Yes i took on CD2-CD6 was a bit hesitant but knew my clock was ticking n wanted a little playmate for my youngest LO he's 8mths next friday, so jumped in with the higher dose :haha:

Just took Soy, used preseed, OPKs and charted ( ive added my chart ) we only did the deed near ovulation & day of ovulation, but you can see that in my chart.

If you need any help with anything or concerned about anything whilst taking it for the 5 days your more than welcome to send me a message x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/


----------



## pink mum

i need preseedddddddd


----------



## babyhopes2010

:cry:i think i was pregnant infact sure of it,af is really bad now :cry:
shall i start soy cd2 now.shall ii take it tonight or leave it


----------



## poppy666

Go for it sweetie if you think your ready :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

take it tonight hun and i wish you all the best . I too had a emmc last cycle and took soy cd3 -7 as the nurse said it was best to go for it straight away so we have and am now in the 2ww. Best of luck xx


----------



## dandybrush

ok well i increased my dose last night from 100mg to 150 mg fxed it brings on a strong Ov :thumbup:

should i go out and buy some preseed now?? will the soy make me dry when we come to :sex: every second night?


----------



## mamadonna

totally confused bought some soy today but cant work out the mg per capsule:wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

babyhopes2010 said:


> :cry:i think i was pregnant infact sure of it,af is really bad now :cry:
> shall i start soy cd2 now.shall ii take it tonight or leave it

:hugs:


----------



## pink mum

ill take 100mg today,n will go up to 150 not more then that


----------



## mamadonna

i dont kno how many caps to take tho,i'm not sure if they are 23mg each :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

pink mum thats what i did 100mg for first 3 days then 150 yesterday and today :thumbup: least that what i think the soy adds up to in my tabs :shrug:


----------



## pink mum

dandybrush to b honest m very scared,i m afraid of side effects


----------



## poppy666

Honest pink mum there is only some spotting and headache that ive read on here & ive had both, you'll be ok promise, i was scared 1st night, but totally fine after that and i hate taking tablets xx


----------



## pink mum

ya its my 3 day but an hour ago i had a cramp on my rt side so i was afraid about wat it could b,


----------



## dandybrush

i havent had any side effects :shrug: i was freaking out when i started it, i had an instant thought of crap what am i doing?? i thought that maybe the soy would bring on menopause :blush: (ill let you know on that one :haha:) today is my last day, so ill let you know if i get any sideeffects in the next few days. :thumbup: i prob wouldnt have done the soy cept this is my last chance for a xmas bfp so i took it, after xmas i might let my cycles do their own thing and see how they are naturally, unless my gyn puts me bak on clomid


----------



## pink mum

actually i have to take so many tab at once,coz each tab is 25mg


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey dandy,

thanks for your post. I really thought i was, you did too? Do you know what emmc stands for? It means early miscarriage? My AF was four days late, never ever late, and came with massive pains at once, but they didnt last long. It usually starts very slowly and I dont usually have pains until heavy flow on second or even third day. Is it possible that i almost was and it didnt work out?


----------



## dandybrush

no i didnt know what emmc was...maybe you were almost out :hugs: i guess it wasnt meant to be :( so sorry :hugs: maybe you are due for a last minute xmas bfp like me, fxed for both of us :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

poppy666 said:


> Awww thanks Janie66 :hugs: and here's loads of :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Yes i took on CD2-CD6 was a bit hesitant but knew my clock was ticking n wanted a little playmate for my youngest LO he's 8mths next friday, so jumped in with the higher dose :haha:
> 
> Just took Soy, used preseed, OPKs and charted ( ive added my chart ) we only did the deed near ovulation & day of ovulation, but you can see that in my chart.
> 
> If you need any help with anything or concerned about anything whilst taking it for the 5 days your more than welcome to send me a message x
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/

hi poppy and everyone else
im cd 12 and day 2 of positive OPK so im busy nonetheless--however we are following smep and im half thinking that we should have done what you did poppy--i cant get into your chart----dont know why but when u said u DTD near ovulation and day of ovulation--was that 2 days in a row for you ? or did u dtd them skip a day then once more---im half thinking id need to DTD every other day --to build sperm up--as the smep plan has me quite burnt out!!lol


----------



## poppy666

Sorry sweetie here's my chart xx

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/myffchart.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## brillbride

thanks a mill poppy.....you went for the jackpot!!!lol


----------



## poppy666

LOL yes was walking around like John Wayne after the weekend :rofl:


----------



## brillbride

poppy666 said:


> LOL yes was walking around like John Wayne after the weekend :rofl:

at least it was all worth it!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## shellie31

TaNasha said:


> Ladies i got my BFP after my 1st month using soy!!!

CONGRATULATIONS:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:. Heres to a happy & healthy pregnancy:cloud9:. What days & dose did you do?


----------



## shellie31

Well CD11 for me today & i got a HIGH on my monitor for the 1st time ever:yipee::yipee:(apart from 1st cycle when it was getting to know me) The soy must be doing something cos as well as backache i've also started to get slight pains in my ovaries :happydance:. An IC opk this afternoon was negative but that's okay cos i know ovulation is going to happen soon. I'm really chuffed :cloud9:. We :sex: & i used the softcup with a wee bit of conceive plus. Come on :spermy::spermy: You can do it :rofl:

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone.


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooooo shellie........... get in there :haha: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: shelly really hoping you catch that eggie :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Congrats on the BFP TaNasha! :)

Poppy, thanks for all of the information you contribute to this thread. I hope we all join you in BFPs reallly soon. 

:hugs: to everyone!

I have a headache today but don't know if it's the soy, as I didn't get a headache last cycle. Like dandy and others this is my last chance for a Christmas BFP. 

I keep hearing about preseed but I never see it in the shops. Do I need to buy it online?


----------



## dandybrush

allie does the soy dry you up? i've never looked for preseed :shrug:


----------



## liz_legend

In the US, u can buy preseed in CVS.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Liz! I'll have a look. 

Dandy, I don't think it did...if anything, I had more CM, but I'm always hearing about preseed so I wondered if I should check it out.


----------



## dandybrush

lol, ok im only going that way if i end up dry :shrug: the clomid made me dry, ill do the preseed then :shrug: but if the soy might not dry me up ill hold off looking :shrug:


----------



## bumpitybumpy

I really wish I had found out about this 3 days ago :( Next cycle I'll try this. Gl to all!


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Ladies.
How are you all doing?
I got my peak this morning on my CBFM CD12 :yipee::yipee: & a smiley :) face on my CB digital test :wohoo::wohoo:. An IC was negative though:nope: but i always have problems with these so i'm not bothered:happydance:.
Still having lower backache & pains in my ovaries so i'm definately ovulating :dance::dance:.
So now i have 3 days of :baby::sex: ahead of me :winkwink:. I'll probably be walking like John Wayne like Poppy was lol :rofl: but it'll all be worth it if i get my soy :baby::bfp: :cloud9:.
Come on :spermy::spermy: we can do it :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

OK so i took 150mg soy last night.im on cd3 now!
No side affects :)


----------



## poppy666

Allie84 & dandybrush here's a link to Preseed... i didnt dry up on the Soy but id heard that it helps the sperm to swim where it needs to go, so i thought id just try it for a few cycles :shrug:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=preseed


----------



## Butterfly24

babyhopes2010 said:


> OK so i took 150mg soy last night.im on cd3 now!
> No side affects :)

brill ;)

i take mine tonight decied to wait until after my blood tests today omg they took so much again i felt like was going to pass out :sick:


----------



## dandybrush

ok well last night of soy :shrug: now we wait and see if it worked


----------



## hope4bump

so excited, had my first soy today


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, 

I posted a few weeks ago, well my AF is due anytime now and I am hoping to take Soy this cycle.

What would people recommend, I got my peak very early on CBFM this month day 9/10 of what I think will be a 27 day cycle ( as no sign of the witch coming just yet) unless she comes tonight. 

Only had CBFM for 3 months and my previous peak days have been 

Cycle 1 - Day 11/12 - 24 day cycle
Cycle 2 - Missed my peak - lot of night wees - 25 day cycle
Cycle 3 - Day 9/10 - current cycle - currently day 26

I did test yesterday 15dpo and :bfn: so defo know this isn't my month - that and OH was away at peak, but agreed not this month as go in for op next week. So don't feel too bad about it. 

But I obv want to give my next 3 cycles a good go, can someone help me decide the best course of Soy to take please and which days x x x

Thanks

xxx


----------



## shellie31

babyhopes2010 said:


> OK so i took 150mg soy last night.im on cd3 now!
> No side affects :)

Yay for no side effects:wohoo::wohoo:. I didn't have any either :happydance:but i did get bad lower backache a few days after my last dose,still got it now actually but if it's the soy doing it's magic then it's sound with me:cloud9:. FX you get your christmas :bfp:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Janie66

poppy666 said:


> Awww thanks Janie66 :hugs: and here's loads of :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Yes i took on CD2-CD6 was a bit hesitant but knew my clock was ticking n wanted a little playmate for my youngest LO he's 8mths next friday, so jumped in with the higher dose :haha:
> 
> Just took Soy, used preseed, OPKs and charted ( ive added my chart ) we only did the deed near ovulation & day of ovulation, but you can see that in my chart.
> 
> If you need any help with anything or concerned about anything whilst taking it for the 5 days your more than welcome to send me a message x
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/

Thanks Darling xx
Just another question, because i started my cycle in the afternoon yesterday, what day is day 1, would that be today??

XX


----------



## poppy666

Ive always counted mine as CD1 :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

hiya how r u today x


----------



## babyhopes2010

second lot going in :haha:


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya babyhopes how are you long time no speak ? x


----------



## mamadonna

evening all,do you have to take soy at exactly the same time each day?


----------



## babyhopes2010

inkdchick said:


> Hiya babyhopes how are you long time no speak ? x

:hi:im good yeh,you? have a great job:thumbup: everythings perfect and weve got loadsa money! which id trade in a heart beat for a baby!


and mamadonna i take it roughly same time as ur overdosing anyway and dont wanna overdose more lol
im taking my 150mg soy with dinner!:)


----------



## mamadonna

i wish i had started taking mine with my dinner i took mine a little later at half 9,i'll just have to wait a couple of hrs,no hardship


----------



## dandybrush

the first few nights i took mine at like 9pm the last 2 or 3 nights i started having them around dinner at about 7pm :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

i suppose a little earlier wont matter too much


----------



## babyhopes2010

if its couple hours it wont hurt :)


----------



## Lisa1

Hi girls 

Quick question which I've tried googling but couldn't find any answers:( I'm ovulating ok and cycles vary a couple of days but not to much my lp is fine.

Question is would soy help me concieve? I.e. Better egg?


----------



## aquila19

Lisa1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Quick question which I've tried googling but couldn't find any answers:( I'm ovulating ok and cycles vary a couple of days but not to much my lp is fine.
> 
> Question is would soy help me concieve? I.e. Better egg?

i have the same question! i'd really be interested in knowing those of you that have fairly regular cycles how this worked for you?


----------



## babyhopes2010

it would help i dont think.my cycles are irregular and if i ovulate its usually late.last few cycles are being ok


----------



## poppy666

Lisa1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Quick question which I've tried googling but couldn't find any answers:( I'm ovulating ok and cycles vary a couple of days but not to much my lp is fine.
> 
> Question is would soy help me concieve? I.e. Better egg?

I have a regular cycle of 28 days but on the very odd occassion its 30 days ( ov later) and dont think i have a problem with ovulating due to already having kids, but didnt put me off taking it this cycle sweetie xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Alright ladies- AF is due friday, need some advice. Plan to take the soy 3-7? Anyone have suggestions for brands? Will probably run to walmart on saturday after AF is here to get it. Want advice please!

What are the benefits of the days to take it ?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

DTD~

I went with the ones from Wal-Mart. They are about $6 a bottle. I am finding it hard to locate stores that have them, I think everyone is catching on!


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks dyme- i appreciate that! And days 3-7 are alright right? 

And how many mgs should i take? Sorry to be a pest, i just don't want to screw everything up.


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks poppy congrats on the :bfp: xx

think I'll try it next cycle as i'm on cd at the mo and trying smep this cycle.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :kiss: good luck but hopefully you wont need it next cycle sweetie, one of my buddies did the SMEP, concieve plus & softcups and got her BFP so fx :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly24

well just taken my 1st lot of soy again higher dose this time starting with 2 days at 160mg and 3 days at 200mg

got my opk's ready too :) when should i start doing them or just do one everyday until i hopefully see something?

also only been doing my chart for 3 days lol but it looks rather odd
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-11-28

i'm hoping this is one of those ones i can ommit :wacko:


----------



## DaretoDream

ummm... butterfly --- something is weird because that photo is showing MY cycle...


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

DaretoDream said:


> thanks dyme- i appreciate that! And days 3-7 are alright right?
> 
> And how many mgs should i take? Sorry to be a pest, i just don't want to screw everything up.

DTD~

I am not an expert I learned by trial and error...:wacko:

I take 5 tablets CD1-CD5, but I worked up to that amount. I've done CD2-6, CD3-7 and even CD5-9 but I think I really like CD1-5 best. I ovulate either CD 16 or CD17 from what I gather from tracking my cycles. Each tablet of the Wal-Mart brand is 40mg so 5 tablets are 200mg total. I take them at night to counter the side effects many may have. I don't have side effects or if I do I sleep right through them since I take my pills at night. I have seen my cycles go from 48 days to 28 days in the span of a few months. I credit soy for the change and I am grateful and hopeful I can get pregnant this cycle coming up. 

In addition to your soy, take something for your CM like grapefruit juice, grapefruit, robitussin, carrots or evening primrose. Tried EP for the first time this cycle. I got my EP from Wal-Mart as well and take 3000 mg of them from beginning of cycle to ovulation. I had so much CM this cycle but alas, I was sick :cry:and could not BD at all during the fertile time but I will be ready this cycle coming up.:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

i might start on some grapefruit juice this week then :thumbup: how many glasses of juice a day should i take to see it affect my CM? anyone know?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

dandybrush said:


> i might start on some grapefruit juice this week then :thumbup:

You could also try the carrotts. I get a bag of the mini ones and eat them raw to me they taste like raw sweet potatoes...:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

well i have fresh carrots at home, maybe if i snack on them with peanut butter every arvo? would that do the trick?


----------



## DaretoDream

Hmmm baby carrots and grapefruit juice- ok i can try that. I just figure that cd1 for me is going to be friday- and i don't want to buy the soy before hand, and doubt i'll want to go out on black friday. So i'll most likely go out on saturday- so i can do the 2-6. I just don't want to buy them ahead of time on the off chance i might get my bfp.


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

I drink about one glass of grapefruit juice every day starting about a week before I think I will ovulate. Sometimes I take EPO but to be honest I am so sick of taking supplements I can't really be bothered with the EPO! 

Maybe I'll try carrot sticks, too, never heard of that. 

I have a headache today, I'm wondering if it's the soy? :shrug: I don't take it until I'm in bed every night so I wouldnd't think it would give me a headache the next day...


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

DTD~

Even if you bought them and did not open them, I know Walmart will take them back with or without the receipt as long as you did not open them. They are sealed so they can tell just by looking at the outer label if they have been opened. 

Allie 84~

I don't like taking supplements either especially the EPO because they leave an aftertaste but I look at it as being for the greater good and once I get to my ovulation point I do not have to take those 3 pills again. The pill popping really sucks I totally agree!

Dandy~

Never heard of PB with the carrotts but if that's what you like by all means I say go for it! I eat mine plain but I also have to have them really cold or I won't eat them so I am sure we have our own ways of enjoying them!

D


----------



## dandybrush

ok so my plan from today, is most arvos for my snack will be carrots, with a glass of grapefruit juice :thumbup: cept that im buying the juice tomorrow so ill have to do that part starting tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ok so cd4 no side affects have been taking 150mg im just praying this doesnt screw my cycles up any more :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

i hear ya babyhopes :hugs: im waiting to Ov now :shrug: hope it happens


----------



## hope4bump

babyhopes2010 said:


> Ok so cd4 no side affects have been taking 150mg im just praying this doesnt screw my cycles up any more :cry:

how long are your cycles normally. i am a bit worried as well, although very excited to see what will happen. fx'd :) :dust:


----------



## Phexia

Those of you that have had spotting with the soy, did you spot before or after ovulation?

I've had tiny, hardly noticeable spotting for two days and haven't ovulated yet. Wondering if AF is on her way.


----------



## baileysmom85

help me please!! i have decided to take soy this month... from everything i have read i'm going to take it from days 3-7 at first i had decided to take 120mg a day then a lot of women take 160mg???? or i can't decided to keep the same dose some say increase dose so i would take
cd3- 120mg
cd4-120mg
cd5-160
cd5-160
cd7-200
which one should i do??? im hoping it will let me O earlier and give me that BFP


----------



## Sherley

Does anyone know how many cycles its 'safe' to take Soy Iso for? I know clomid is only recommended for 3-6...
I'm on cycle 2 of soy, but it looks like we will be TTA this month due to potential redundancies at work. I'd like to keep using it, but I'm scared! 
Any ideas? I cant see the answer anywhere on this thread x


----------



## Butterfly24

aww baby don't worry too much just try it a couple of times :flower:

ok here's my chart this week, i don't really understand it tbh :wacko:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll161/AnnaRobinson24/fertfirend241110.jpg

i thiught the reading at 35.8 was wrong but then today i got a 38.9 ?


----------



## babyhopes2010

my cycles vary thats why im takeing it last 4 were
38, 48,30,33 
im taken my 3rd lot today :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Butterfly24 said:


> aww baby don't worry too much just try it a couple of times :flower:
> 
> ok here's my chart this week, i don't really understand it tbh :wacko:
> 
> https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll161/AnnaRobinson24/fertfirend241110.jpg
> 
> i thiught the reading at 35.8 was wrong but then today i got a 39.9 ?

totally normal
this is an example of the perfect chart! https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...jMDA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:0


----------



## Mamarazzi

Looks like I have a little soy bean baby in my belly!

I started getting faint positives yesterday at 7dpo (I have 10mIU tests) and got faint lines this morning on a different brand. 

First month with soy, and now I'm having its baby. :) I hope this little bean sticks! I had an early miscarriage in September, so I'm cautious and nervous, but very hopeful.


----------



## Butterfly24

are you sure lol, i've never done it before lol

i'm on my third lot tonight

tried doing my opk earlier but i couldn't wee pmsl lol


----------



## Butterfly24

Mamarazzi said:


> Looks like I have a little soy bean baby in my belly!
> 
> I started getting faint positives yesterday at 7dpo (I have 10mIU tests) and got faint lines this morning on a different brand.
> 
> First month with soy, and now I'm having its baby. :) I hope this little bean sticks! I had an early miscarriage in September, so I'm cautious and nervous, but very hopeful.

ahhh brill let us know how you get on x


----------



## hope4bump

Mamarazzi said:


> Looks like I have a little soy bean baby in my belly!
> 
> I started getting faint positives yesterday at 7dpo (I have 10mIU tests) and got faint lines this morning on a different brand.
> 
> First month with soy, and now I'm having its baby. :) I hope this little bean sticks! I had an early miscarriage in September, so I'm cautious and nervous, but very hopeful.

how exciting. Can i say congratulations yet?? AND how did you take your soy, if i may ask? x


----------



## poppy666

Mamarazzi said:


> Looks like I have a little soy bean baby in my belly!
> 
> I started getting faint positives yesterday at 7dpo (I have 10mIU tests) and got faint lines this morning on a different brand.
> 
> First month with soy, and now I'm having its baby. :) I hope this little bean sticks! I had an early miscarriage in September, so I'm cautious and nervous, but very hopeful.

Congratulations sweetie :happydance:


----------



## portablechick

well first month of soy complete and guess wot!!!! yes huge temp drop and AF AAAAAAH! 

Doesn't seem to have had any affect positive or negative on my cycle. 

So sad cos last night i had a beautiful dream about getting my BFP and telling my DH and seeing the beautiful look on his face :( guess the BFP will just have to stay in my dreams.

Not pissing on anything , swallowing anything other than folic acid or temping next cycle. plan to eat drink and b merry!

The 6 month wait time to fertility investigations is slowly ticking by and hopefully jan or feb will see me get an appt at last! and maybe find out y nothing seems to be happening in my dumbass body!!!!!! cycle 16 here i come :( wow never thought i'd be saying that wen i started out!


----------



## sammycaine

So I think I am def going to try soy next month. It makes me think, when I got pregnant in May I was drinking soy protein shakes for breakfast everyday for weight loss. Stopped after I got pregnant and had a misscariage at 10 weeks. Been trying for the last 2 months and been having a 28/29 day cycle ovulating on CD 18 or 19. A 10 day LP is kinda short isn't it?


----------



## dandybrush

mamarazzi :happydance: lots of :dust: for you


----------



## brillbride

Mamarazzi said:


> Looks like I have a little soy bean baby in my belly!
> 
> I started getting faint positives yesterday at 7dpo (I have 10mIU tests) and got faint lines this morning on a different brand.
> 
> First month with soy, and now I'm having its baby. :) I hope this little bean sticks! I had an early miscarriage in September, so I'm cautious and nervous, but very hopeful.

many congrats mamarazzi:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, i'm thinking of joining you all. I have a little girl who was conceived on 150mg of Clomid with follicle tracking. In order to get that again, I've got to lose about 3 stone so need something to try in the mean time. I don't have cycles really (have AF atm as I took my left over Clomid from pre Imi about 4 weeks ago!) Anyone got advice about where to buy, how much to take etc? I found these https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420 but they say 750mg?! Any tips would be great :) xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hiya sweetie your better getting them from Tesco's 40mg per tab.. holland and barrett there is only 23mg per tab :thumbup:


----------



## Vici

Ah lovely, thank you. I will pick some up tomorrow. So have I read right that as i needed 150mg of clomid that i should be taking 300mg of soy :huh:I'll be like this >> :bodyb: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

No never go over 200mg with Soy... try taking 160mg first 3 days then up it to 200mg last 2 days... see how you go with that, i took that dose and had no side effects :hugs:


----------



## Vici

Perfect, thanks hun. I'm CD2 which is my normal day for starting Clomid but i can't get any thill tomorrow so will start then x


----------



## poppy666

Wouldnt worry a lot of ladies do cd3-7, thats what i was going to do if this cycle hadnt worked, good luck :happydance:


----------



## Beth_welshy

A massive congratulations Mamarazzi!!! 

I'm 3DPO and had a lot of EWCM today!!! Worried I may nod have Ovulated after my positive opk. I don't temp so I have nothing to confirm it. 
Anyone else experience this? 

I'm also having back pain but right across the middle of my back. 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

I had that and still do but had white mixed in with it ( tmi) :haha: im sure you be ok, just do some extra :sex: just incase :winkwink:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Poppy I'll drag DH to bed later :) 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: by the way ive still got flipping backache since ovulation :dohh: doing my nut in x


----------



## Beth_welshy

Where on your back Poppy? Mine is across the middle which I think is quite weird would expect it to be low down. 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Mine is more to the right where my kidney is? had lower back both sides too :shrug:

Going to mention it next week at hospital x


----------



## DaretoDream

poppy666 said:


> Sorry sweetie here's my chart xx
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/myffchart.jpg[/IMG]

poppy i bd'd about the same time you did, you just did the extra day before the first positive opk... and i'm afraid i'm out this month.... :(


----------



## poppy666

So sorry daretodream :hugs: did you try the Soy and all?


----------



## babyhopes2010

ur not allowed to count urself out till :witch: is here lol


----------



## DaretoDream

poppy- no this was the last cycle before trying soy. Will be picking up over the weekend after AF shows.


----------



## pink mum

congratulations mamarazi,thats a good news


----------



## poppy666

DaretoDream said:


> poppy- no this was the last cycle before trying soy. Will be picking up over the weekend after AF shows.

Ahhh right, well stick to those day and take the Soy fx this will be your month sweetie :happydance:

Oh by the way i didnt dtd on the 1st night of positive OPK ( friday) we fell asleep :dohh: i did try taking it out of my chart but it was messing it up, so left it in x


----------



## pink mum

hey poppy h r u feeling?howz every1 here,i took last dose of soya today,but that was 150 mg,should i take anothr tab or thats enough poppy?


----------



## poppy666

Im good thank you :0) x Are you doing 3-7 then? also you been taking 150mg all along?


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girlies we are gonna try the every second night plan now :thumbup: hopefully the soy works and I do Ov soon :dohh: and hopefully we do catch the eggie :dust: to all


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Dandy :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pink mum

ya i took it from 3 to 7,started from 50 mg n increased the dose day by day,yesterday took 125 n today 150mg but now m taking another tab to make it 175mg


----------



## dandybrush

also i havent noticed an increas in cm yet :shrug: gonna buy the grapefruit juice today and have that and carrots daily, hope it helps :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Have you got preseed or concieve plus dandy? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

took soy CD 2,3,4-160mg CD 5,6- 200mg took my last lot tonight, so now to see when i ovulate! :thumbup: 

xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

nope :nope: i dont think i really want to have to use anything if i can help it, maybe next cycle if the juice doesnt work :shrug:


----------



## pink mum

thank god i took my last dose today n will wait to see when ovulation is going to occur


----------



## dandybrush

sounds like there are a few of us playing the waiting game now


----------



## pink mum

lolzzz,ya u r rite dandy brush


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup:


----------



## Snalker

Hey guys. I hope it's okay if I jump in too! I took Soy Iso on days 3-7 (first time trying with Soy Iso). I didn't notice anything at all different except that I wasn't ovulating on the day that I usually do. I usually ovulate on day 14, but by morning of CD 16 I was still getting negative OPK. That day, I completely lost my mind. I cried for HOURS over nothing. I couldn't even tell my husband what I was so upset about because I didn't know. It was really odd. I had a feeling that I was just horomonal because I NEVER do that! Sure enough, at 4:00 that day, I finally got a positive OPK. I firmly believe that the Soy Iso caused this! But that's fine with me....it will all be worth it if I get my BFP this time. Oh, and the moodiness left as quickly as it came. I really don't know how to explain it...it was SO unusual for me to be that upset over nothing! Right now I'm on CD 20 and I've been feeling some distinct "pinches" in my overy area since that first positive OPK. The witch is due on Dec 3, but with the late ovulation, I'm expecting everything to be two days off. And of course, I feel like I've been peeing like crazy today, but as we all know, that could all be in my head!! Baby Dust to all of you!


----------



## poppy666

The Soy delayed my ov too snalker, i usually ov cd13/14 but with the soy i got my positive on cd16 and cd17... according to fertility friend i ov'd on cd18 fx for you too sweetie x


----------



## pink mum

poppy did u use preseed?


----------



## Allie84

I'll join you girls in the waiting game as I take my last dose tonight. I've been taking 140 mg this cycle. I've never seen anyone taking that dose but hopefully it's enough. I might take 160 tonight just for good measure!

I think I got my first soy 'hot flash' today. Whew! That didn't happen to me last cycle.


----------



## poppy666

pink mum said:


> poppy did u use preseed?

Yeah first time using it, didnt find it a hassle just wanted to make sure those little critters got where they needed to be lol x


----------



## pink mum

but some1 on the other thread said that preseed is sticky,


----------



## poppy666

I thought it was runny myself, my dh squirted too much in the first night :dohh: omg i felt like a swamp :rofl:


----------



## pink mum

lolz poppy,,,


----------



## pink mum

when to use it?i mean to say 15 min before bd or 10 min?


----------



## Butterfly24

when do you guys use opks when using soy

i have no idea when or if i ovulate and and just doing them once a day to be sure atm


----------



## dandybrush

poppy :rofl: i might give it a go next cycle :thumbup: im having my carrot and my grapefruit juice as we speak, not much a fan of either honestly :dohh: but hopefully they give me more cm and help the little swimmers get to their destination :thumbup: 

mmm i should start using my OPK's but i only have a limited few dont wanna waste them :dohh:


----------



## shellie31

Mamarazzi said:


> Looks like I have a little soy bean baby in my belly!
> 
> I started getting faint positives yesterday at 7dpo (I have 10mIU tests) and got faint lines this morning on a different brand.
> 
> First month with soy, and now I'm having its baby. :) I hope this little bean sticks! I had an early miscarriage in September, so I'm cautious and nervous, but very hopeful.

CONGRATULATIONS HUN:cloud9: Heres to a healthy & happy pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

This is cd4, on the 3rd day of using soy. I'm hoping for a shorter cycle, a longer LP, a lot of dtd, a stronger eggy, a faster :spermy: , no :witch:, lots of :dust: and a :BFP: xx


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Ladies.
I'm on CD14 & got my peak & a smiley :) face on my CB digital on CD12 :wohoo::wohoo:. We've been following the SMEP this cycle for the 1st time too but i woke up in the night with really sharp painful cramps in my ovaries(i usually feel ovulation but NEVER as strong or as sore as this :shrug:) Has anyone else had this?

Beth. I've also been having alot of backache too but mostly lowdown & it gets worse if i'm standing for too long or doing the housework :laundry::dishes::hangwashing::iron::shower:
I think it's the only side effect of soy that i've had. Hope your backache gets better soon :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

pink mum said:


> when to use it?i mean to say 15 min before bd or 10 min?

We just put it in at the beginning so it was there :blush: just use a little you dont need a lot.

PS saliva kills sperm so none of that :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Shellie good luck sweetie :yipee::yipee: go catch that eggy :happydance:


----------



## pink mum

hello ladiesss,how is every1


----------



## gem1985x

Hi everyone looking for a bit of advice ! Was planning on taking Soy this cycle . Last cycle I think I ovulated on cycle 18. ( couldnt temp that day and CD19 due to Fever . I got a pos opk on cycle day 18. My cycle lasted 34days 

I dont know if I have problems ovulating so should i stick to a low dose? 80g or 120g? or should I go for the 160? Gonna try cd 2-6 ! gonna take it tonight any advice greatly recieved . x


----------



## poppy666

Hiya a lot of ladies take a higher dose after trying a cycle on a very low one, so seems more effective on the higher one, good luck sweetie :happydance:


----------



## gem1985x

Thanks poppy . Might just go for the 160g ! Give myself a better shot at getting that christmas BFP! Congrats to you!!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thats what i did then upped it last 2 days, but admit i shit myself :rofl:


----------



## gem1985x

I'll be the exact same tonight when I start the pill popping!! lol . xx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Once you get tonight out the way you'll be fine just take them before you go to bed then your not thinking about them as much :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

um is it true that saliva kills spermies?? :blush: if there is play beforehand and then we get down to business...will that harm them :blush:?


----------



## poppy666

Sperm does kill sperm so id keep it well away from down there :blush:


----------



## pink mum

howz every1


----------



## EmmyReece

yikes ... I'm mega excited ... I think soy might have done it's job

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Photo132.jpg

I know it's still negative, but I've never had this dark a line on an opk before

:wohoo:

going to test again later this afternoon and see if it gets darker


----------



## poppy666

Nice line Emmy :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: I really could cry ... I've never had an opk line this dark before ...

even if my surge was yesterday, we bd last night so it's covered, but if it gets darker we'll bd again tonight :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Awww :hugs: try between 2-6 today you may have caught your surge as its going up :happydance: deffo dtd now :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: 

I'm so glad I have this forum. I would never have thought in a million years to try soy ... fingers crossed it gives me my bfp :D


----------



## poppy666

Me neither :happydance: got everything crossed for you sweetie, dont give that eggy a chance to escape :kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

my poor fella ... we'll have to wait for everyone to go bed as we're down at my mum's tonight as my fella does night care for her, will have to steal him for half an hour or so :blush:


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies, this am on my test, i got a faint bfp! It was so so so so light!!!! I took a photo but it didn't show up on there. But, i know it was there, even made dh double check me and HE saw it. I have never gotten one before, but i'm sure, it's starting!!!!!!! Ladies i'm so excited, and will test again in the am, when AF is due!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

congratulations daretodream


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooooo excited :happydance::happydance: gl xx


----------



## hope4bump

DaretoDream said:


> Ladies, this am on my test, i got a faint bfp! It was so so so so light!!!! I took a photo but it didn't show up on there. But, i know it was there, even made dh double check me and HE saw it. I have never gotten one before, but i'm sure, it's starting!!!!!!! Ladies i'm so excited, and will test again in the am, when AF is due!

oh wow, so happy for you  do keep us up to date :happydance:


----------



## sammycaine

:hugs: Congratulations! :happydance:​
When I had a faint BFP my DH didn't believe it. I took 4 more tests and it slowly got darker over the next two days. Were you taking soy? I am really interested in it now if nothing happens this month.


----------



## mamadonna

DaretoDream said:


> Ladies, this am on my test, i got a faint bfp! It was so so so so light!!!! I took a photo but it didn't show up on there. But, i know it was there, even made dh double check me and HE saw it. I have never gotten one before, but i'm sure, it's starting!!!!!!! Ladies i'm so excited, and will test again in the am, when AF is due!

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

sammycaine said:


> :hugs: Congratulations! :happydance:​
> When I had a faint BFP my DH didn't believe it. I took 4 more tests and it slowly got darker over the next two days. Were you taking soy? I am really interested in it now if nothing happens this month.

NO, i was ABOUT to take soy next cycle. I'm going to be positive and say this is it. I saved my test so i can compare tomorrows to todays, but there is DEFINITELY a line there. And it wasn't an evap because it was exactly the 5 minutes so i'm going to have pma all the way!

:dance:

But i have known TONS of ladies to get their bfps with the soy!!! It's a great thing. :happydance:


----------



## gem1985x

DaretoDream Congrats on the faint line!!! :) xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

So do you think it's ridiculous that i am going to change all my tickers to pregnant?! because i want to SOOOO bad!


----------



## poppy666

Is the line pink sweetie? x


----------



## DaretoDream

Yup, i used the internet cheapie from EarlyPregnancyTests.com 

BUT i still have a clear blue early test - that i found in my cabinet under the sink last night- odd, but still. I'm going to use it tomorrow along with the ic.


----------



## poppy666

I bet if you hold your bladder for over an hour and dont drink anything itll come up :happydance: :rofl: sorry im impatient n getting excited :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

lol thanks i'm so happy that someone else is as excited as me! Dh is afraid to get too excited, wants to see another test and darker. I have slight cramping, but this is our first... so i keep thinking it's just AF---- but that's all normal right? 

I mean these IC tests i've taken have never even shown a SLIGHT evap line or anything- totally clear. So i can seriously believe this? Or am i being ********? I'm so excited and nervous!


----------



## poppy666

No you know the ICs more than i do sweetie :happydance: cramping is totally normal just your body getting ready for baby n it snuggling down for the 9mths, ive still got them too, just noticed your only a a week behind me august baby wooohoooooooooooooooooooo :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

Ok, so, i should be ok then! this is really it! So excited! 

FF says i'm due August 6th (or about that) 

:)


----------



## poppy666

:yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::rofl: I shut up now, post piccy tomoz :hugs: x


----------



## DaretoDream

will do! :dance:


----------



## krissie328

Eh! I am on CD 39..... No clue if I even O'd.

Yesterday I to a hpt and got a BFN.

TMI.....

Then I got some brown spotting yesterday afternoon. Then later that night in the shower had some dark red with a tiny tiny clot, or some sort of clot looking thing. I was upset thinking I was starting, but now nothing, not even a little bit! 

So I am super confused... I think I will test in two days or start soy again pending what happens... Darn unpredictable cycle is going to drive me crazy while ttc..

Well anyways thanks for listening to my frustration..


----------



## brillbride

congrats dareto dream---any tips for us??xx


----------



## DaretoDream

brillbride said:


> congrats dareto dream---any tips for us??xx

Well, i used OPKS, and bd'd the night of the positive, and the two nights following, following suggestions from girls on here AND fertility friend, I also used ferning microscope and also laid elevated slightly with legs draped over the back of the couch while watching movies upside down- i stayed like that NO LESS than 45 minutes just in case. I don't know if it helped, but i felt better doing it. Then i would turn over and lay on my stomach for the remaining part, and tried to stay on my stomach for the night. 

Also used Instead Soft Cups.

Also-i usually use preseed- but the night of the positive, i had SO much ewcm, i decided NOT to use it that night and just use my natural stuff. Then the following 2 nights used the pre-seed.


----------



## gem1985x

Dare to dream what did you think of the ferning microscope? x


----------



## brillbride

thanks dare to dream....xxxxxxxx


----------



## DaretoDream

gem1985x said:


> Dare to dream what did you think of the ferning microscope? x

honestly I was looking for more... So if I did that alone I would've missed O. It was cool though now that I get it. It really does look like a fern! I would recommend it IF it's on sale. I got mine for like 25... Normally 36 and up


----------



## gem1985x

Yeah had a wee look at them . Ive im still TTC in a couple of months I'd maybe consider getting one . But prob more likely to get a cbfm!x


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: congrats daretodream :happydance: lots of sticky :dust: for you

im a bit bumed about the saliva thing :dohh: :blush:


----------



## Phexia

CD 1 for me girls so I guess my little science experiment worked! I was trying to kick start my cycles after breastfeeding. After my first two kids AF didn't show up until MONTHS after I stopped BF'ing them, but soy did the trick for me now :happydance:

Soooooo, I think I´ll try it on CD 2-6 or 3-7 and see if I ovulate :) 

Congrats to DareToDream!! :D


----------



## shellie31

CONGRATULATIONS DareToDream:yipee::yipee:. I'm over the moon for you :cloud9: . Heres to a happy & healthy pregnancy:hugs::kiss:


----------



## gem1985x

Cd2 first time trying soy , I'm gonna do cycle 2-6! Slighty nervous but excited to !! Looking forward to seeing what soy does for me ! Xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

im on cd 4 just took 200mg :shock:
last 200mg tommorw then the long wait begins


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Gem & you will be nervous first night :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

v had zero side effects :)


----------



## pink mum

ya v didnt have side effects but m mre gaseous after taking soya lolzz


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey Baby hopes. we are the same. Im taking 200mg tonight and 200mg tomorrow and thats me done too. First cycle and also no side effects. Facing another long cycle. Come on soy!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

itll be intresting to see when i ovulate shall i start opks early just incase,usually dont test opk until 16dpo


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Really? U must have long cycle? I can tell when to test by cm usually but it already usually around 14. God knows what soy will do but try anything at this stage!


----------



## poppy666

It will either make you ov earlier or later like it did with me, i started testing from 8dpo but didnt get a positive till cd16 & cd17 other months ive only got 1 positive. ( some have ov'd same cd as they always do)

:dust::dust:


----------



## mamadonna

just took my 4th lot too,last nite tomorrow then we'll have to see how we go :happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

what do you think soy will do with me, previous cycle 62 days, LP 9?? :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ill be so upset if i ov later :cry:
i usually ovulate day 18ish x


----------



## poppy666

Think of it this way if you ov later its got longer to cook a nice strong eggy and it didnt do me any harm when i was all in a panic lol xx


----------



## poppy666

hope4bump said:


> what do you think soy will do with me, previous cycle 62 days, LP 9?? :dust:

Well fx it will try regulate your cycle more and give you a much better LP phase you need at least 10 days for a pregnancy xx


----------



## hope4bump

poppy666 said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> what do you think soy will do with me, previous cycle 62 days, LP 9?? :dust:
> 
> Well fx it will try regulate your cycle more and give you a much better LP phase you need at least 10 days for a pregnancy xxClick to expand...

thanks poppy, i really hope it will help regulate my cycles and lengthen my lp...cant wait to see what happens though  how are you feeling? x


----------



## pink mum

my lp is already 16 days?i dun want to lenthen the lp phase


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im ok thanks, bit nervy bc i dont have any symptoms had the odd wave of nausea but got nothing so i keep poas to make sure lol x


----------



## Mamarazzi

Thank you for the congrats everyone, I'm very excited. Nervous too. My tests today seemed to get lighter, which has me freaking out a little, since that happened before my miscarriage too. I really, really hope that doesn't happen again and I have a little baby in my arms in August!



hope4bump said:


> Mamarazzi said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I have a little soy bean baby in my belly!
> 
> I started getting faint positives yesterday at 7dpo (I have 10mIU tests) and got faint lines this morning on a different brand.
> 
> First month with soy, and now I'm having its baby. :) I hope this little bean sticks! I had an early miscarriage in September, so I'm cautious and nervous, but very hopeful.
> 
> how exciting. Can i say congratulations yet?? AND how did you take your soy, if i may ask? xClick to expand...

Thank you! I took 200mg from CD3-7. My pills were 50mg each, so I just took 4 before bed. Never noticed any side effects. I ovulated on CD17, which is about 2 weeks earlier than normal!


----------



## poppy666

FX sweetie and im sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

i have a 12-13 day LP so i hope it doesnt get any shorter...:dohh: but i hope I Ov soon, so far no signs or symptoms of Ov :shrug:


----------



## Bbumb4me

Hi, :hi: I hope you don't mind me joining you. This is my second cycle using soy. I took it on CD 3-7. I found my soy online and it has 150mg. So I only need to take one pill. I'm really hoping this works because I'm 42 (43 in Dec.) and have been TTC for 2ys and 6mos. I've read soooo many success stories.:thumbup: I'll be testing in a few days and hope to keep that nasty :witch: away.

I wish everyone a quick :bfp: 

And extra :dust: to ALL


----------



## shellie31

babyhopes2010 said:


> v had zero side effects :)

YAY for no side effects :dance::dance::dance: I hope it brings you're ovulation sooner & you're christmas :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladies, I posted on another thread too but wanted to ask the soy experts. I usually use the smiley face opks but lots of u seem to monitor the strength of the line and also continue to test after u get a positive. Should I do this? This is my first soy month.
*


----------



## poppy666

They say once you get your positive stop testing, i only tested day after to see if it was negative ( which it wasnt till day after that) would just count your first positive as just that and then expect eggy 12-36hrs after so start dtd :thumbup:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Thanks poppy. How ya feelin?


----------



## pink mum

hellooo ladiess h r u all today


----------



## poppy666

Trying 2 cope said:


> Thanks poppy. How ya feelin?

Im good sweetie :hugs: you ok? x


----------



## pink mum

yap m fine?whats new at ur end


----------



## pink mum

lolz poppy i thought u wr asking me


----------



## poppy666

LOL well im glad your fine pink mum :rofl:


----------



## pink mum

:(lolz


----------



## pink mum

nyhow,howz everyhting going on


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey Soy Girls!!! 

Poppy, I posted a question or so on you BFP thread! I have been secretly stalking you! :winkwink:

Here is the question: Have any of you expierenced strong O cramps during O and after taking soy they were very mild, if any O cramps???

I'll explain.

I have 'normal' 32 day cycles "75% of the time", so I O either 18 or 19dpo. I have been TTC for quite a bit and have tried nearly everything. I started soy CD3-CD7 this cycle of only 100mg as per my clomid prescription (I never filled). I always get very strong O cramps during O and I like that because then I know I am Oing. I did not get any O cramps like I normally do and was wondering if the soy 'corrected it'. There was 1 cycle I didnt hget strong O pains and it just so happens to be the cycle I concieved!

Here's Hoping :wine:

:dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh yea, FF says I O'd CD14, which would be 4-5 days earlier than normal!!!!


----------



## Butterfly24

well it's my first month charting, i have no idea whether it's normal

although babyhopes assured me it was :blush:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll161/AnnaRobinson24/fertchart261110.jpg

had lots of watery cm and today my first day of ewcm and lots of it :)

but still no pos opk and temps up and down like a yoyo


----------



## tryforbaby2

This is only my 2nd month charting through FF, so I am pretty clueless as well! :haha:


Looks like you started charting mid way through a cycle, is that so???


----------



## tryforbaby2

Mine is watery for a few days before I get EWCM. Sometimes I get a long lingering postive opk (lasts days.....) and sometimes I get real quick positives then negatives right after. I use both dip tests and digi's.


----------



## Butterfly24

lol well yeah i've not had af for about a yr and a half lol - i have pcos

on my second lot of soy the first i got ov pains but didn't bbt or opk so no idea if anything happened, but again no af

been temping and using opk's this time


----------



## poppy666

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hey Soy Girls!!!
> 
> Poppy, I posted a question or so on you BFP thread! I have been secretly stalking you! :winkwink:
> 
> Here is the question: Have any of you expierenced strong O cramps during O and after taking soy they were very mild, if any O cramps???
> 
> I'll explain.
> 
> I have 'normal' 32 day cycles "75% of the time", so I O either 18 or 19dpo. I have been TTC for quite a bit and have tried nearly everything. I started soy CD3-CD7 this cycle of only 100mg as per my clomid prescription (I never filled). I always get very strong O cramps during O and I like that because then I know I am Oing. I did not get any O cramps like I normally do and was wondering if the soy 'corrected it'. There was 1 cycle I didnt hget strong O pains and it just so happens to be the cycle I concieved!
> 
> Here's Hoping :wine:
> 
> :dust:

I didnt noticed strong ov pains on the Soy but did noticed i had quite a bit of cramping on and off before and after ov :hugs: gl sweetie xx


----------



## EmmyReece

my opk line was loads lighter today ... I think I missed the surge :dohh:

plus we didn't get round to :sex: as me and oh had a bit of an argument last night :(


----------



## poppy666

Just do it tonight just incase sweetie xx


----------



## EmmyReece

he's still in a foul mood with me tonight ... no idea how I'll change his mood :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Us women are good at getting what we want :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not when he's in a sulk :rofl:


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls!

Well I've taken all of the soy and am now in the waiting game. I know a bunch of us are. Any signs of ov?


It's CD9 and I already have a bunch of CM (though not EWCM) and a high cervix...I wonder what my bod is doing and if it's the soy? Last cycle I didn't ov until CD22 even with the soy. :shrug: I have no OPKS and my CBFM hasn't asked for a stupid stick yet so no idea what's going on with ov. 

True that, Poppy! :haha: Emmy I hope you got some BDing in.


----------



## dandybrush

nope no signs or symptoms yet :dohh:


----------



## SammieGrace

omg, totally sucks I am sick right now and still need to BD more this next couple days! Sore throat and nasty cough, yuck!!


----------



## mamadonna

took my last dose of soy last nite woke up with really strong cramps this morning


----------



## pink mum

hi to all,i am cd 10,no i have nu sign n symptoms


----------



## pink mum

helloooo nybody homeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bbumb4me

Hi Pink Mum:hi: Don't worry, you'll have symptoms soon. :thumbup: I O'd on CD 18 this cycle. Which was two days earlier for me. Hopefully it will be earlier for you too. If not, it will still happen, you may have to keep testing.

Hang in there and fx for your :bfp: KUP :flower:


----------



## Bbumb4me

We'll as for me, that nasty ole :witch: showed today. :cry: So now I'm on to my next round of soy.

Question: Has anyone noticed if their LP was longer? Mine is usually 12 to 13 days. This time it was 15. I'm not sure if this is good or bad. hmmm.....:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm only on my first cycle of soy, so haven't noticed anything like that yet.

I'm feeling very, very, very sorry for myself, mega tummy cramps and can't do anything to help it either, can't get to mine to get my hot water bottle as we're snowed in at my mum's and can't even have a bath because she only has a wet room / shower room :(


----------



## Bbumb4me

EmmyReece have you completed your soy? If so, I've notice slight cramping after taking them. I hope you feel better soon. But don't worry, it will be all worth it end the end. :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Emmy thats all i had flaming cramping was beginning to think id taken to higher dose and they didnt stop till about a few days ago, so can only be a good thing i guess xx


----------



## pink mum

bbumbfor me,thnk u,ya v hope to get bfp this month,wat dpo r u


----------



## pink mum

oh i just saw ur msd.ok u r cd1 today,


----------



## EmmyReece

I finished mine just over a week ago now ... took them quite late in my cycle because I was getting on / off spotting ...

It feels really weird to be honest poppy, I've tried making myself burp or pass wind (tmi) to see if it was that, and it's not made a blind bit of difference :blush:


----------



## poppy666

Was just looking for your chart but your not charting are you? so do you know when you will OV? x


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know hun ... I have mega irregular cycles as they're only just starting to make an appearance again after losing weight :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Well all i can suggest then if you finished the soy a week ago n your getting cramps if your not using opks just dtd every other day or every 3 days to be safe? x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been using opks, but only getting mega faint lines at the moment ... which is better than nothing lol


----------



## poppy666

It'll come just got to be patient :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I think it's more a case of me not having had anything like this for quite a while now, so any little ache and pain seems like a big thing :blush:


----------



## poppy666

Awww fx this soy helps you :hugs: ive never had so many cramps, twinges etc till i tried the soy, but there has been so many success stories it obviously worth all the niggles lol x


----------



## Bbumb4me

pink mum said:


> bbumbfor me,thnk u,ya v hope to get bfp this month,wat dpo r u

Yeah, I'm on CD 1:( but I'm going to up my amount of soy. I'm still going to do 150mg but only days 3,4,5 and 200mg 6,7. I hope this works. [-o&lt;


----------



## Bbumb4me

Question #2: I've been using the IC opks for 2 1/2 years and this is the first time I had a super dark test line (almost twice the color as the control line or the line you match it up with). Usually, the line is the same color. Has this happen to any of you or is it just me?:haha:

I also wasn't sure if it had to do with the soy or a super big O. What have you experienced? :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

ok well im cd 13, no signs of ov just yet :dohh: lets hope it does work at all for me :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Bbumb, I have had the super dark OPKS but not with the soy. I'm not sure if it means stronger ov or just that you caught your LH surge at the peak of the peak...either way, it's positive. :thumup:

Dandy, I didn't ov until CD22 on my first soy cycle, last cycle. I'm sure it will happen soon!


----------



## dandybrush

I hope soo and i really hope we dont miss it :dohh:


----------



## arpeters

Hello Everyone, 

Mind if I join in? I am on CD 2 and would like to start taking SI. I have 40mg tablets. My cycle is usually 35 days long. The last cycle was 44 days long (not sure why). When should I start taking SI? I heard CD 3 through 7. How many mg should i start with? thank you for your help.


----------



## inkdchick

start them on cd3 -7, for cd3, 4 & 5 take 120mg,(3 of the 40mg tablets), a night and then for cd 6 and cd7 160mg (4 tablets) a night .
Hope that helps hun good luck x


----------



## babyhopes2010

its no where near pos but i have a line starting on opk's already wow and its only cd8
so i must be ovulating early this month usually i get start of line cd11 and ovulate cd18
so if cd 8 today i got line hopefully ill ovulate cd 15 :yipee:


----------



## Danniii

Hello! Sorry, not been on here for a while. Trying to take it a little easier this month, so no OPKs and I haven't been temping either. Did take soy though, as I think it's responsible for lowering my cycle from 174 days to 36!! Woohoo!!!
Decided to up my dose anyway, so this cycle I took 115mg CD3 & 4, 138mg CD5, 161mg CD6, and 184mg CD7. Trying to loosely follow the SMEP too, though without OPKs. Getting back to nature and listening to my body. Hummmmm... 8-[


----------



## poppy666

Great news hopes :happydance:

Danni good luck :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly24

babyhopes2010 said:


> its no where near pos but i have a line starting on opk's already wow and its only cd8
> so i must be ovulating early this month usually i get start of line cd11 and ovulate cd18
> so if cd 8 today i got line hopefully ill ovulate cd 15 :yipee:

ohhh that sounds brill hun

fingers crossed for you then ;) x


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm 7DPO today and usually have spotting first thing in the morning. I haven't had any so far today which I'm happy about!!!! Fingers crossed I don't get spotting or AF for 9months just a BFP in a few days time. 

Looks like Soy has increased my LP if nothing else so far!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Bbumb4me

Allie84 said:


> Bbumb, I have had the super dark OPKS but not with the soy. I'm not sure if it means stronger ov or just that you caught your LH surge at the peak of the peak...either way, it's positive. :thumup:
> 
> Dandy, I didn't ov until CD22 on my first soy cycle, last cycle. I'm sure it will happen soon!

Thanks Allie :thumbup:, that makes me feel much better. I guess I've never caught it at it's peak before. :dohh:


----------



## Bbumb4me

dandybrush said:


> ok well im cd 13, no signs of ov just yet :dohh: lets hope it does work at all for me :thumbup:

Don't worry, it's coming. Same thing happened to me. Hang in there. :winkwink:


----------



## Bbumb4me

Beth_welshy said:


> I'm 7DPO today and usually have spotting first thing in the morning. I haven't had any so far today which I'm happy about!!!! Fingers crossed I don't get spotting or AF for 9months just a BFP in a few days time.
> 
> Looks like Soy has increased my LP if nothing else so far!!!!
> 
> xxx

:thumbup: Woo Hoo! :happydance: I hope that nasty AF says away for 9 months!! :dust:


----------



## Bbumb4me

Danniii said:


> Hello! Sorry, not been on here for a while. Trying to take it a little easier this month, so no OPKs and I haven't been temping either. Did take soy though, as I think it's responsible for lowering my cycle from 174 days to 36!! Woohoo!!!
> Decided to up my dose anyway, so this cycle I took 115mg CD3 & 4, 138mg CD5, 161mg CD6, and 184mg CD7. Trying to loosely follow the SMEP too, though without OPKs. Getting back to nature and listening to my body. Hummmmm... 8-[

The months TTCers take it easy are usually the months that many receive their :bfp: It must be because you have less stress :winkwink: 

It looks like you have a great plan of acction :thumbup: . KUP :flower:

Sending you FX and :dust: your way.


----------



## liz_legend

Ladies, this is my first cycle taking Soy-Iso.
I'm took 120 mg on CD5-7, 160 yesterday & today (CD8-9)

For the first time, I've found myself super *in the mood* last night and this morning :)


----------



## gem1985x

Hey everyone ! 2nd last day of soy , taking them about 8pm . Took them cd 2-6 . so far no side effects ! Will start my opks on tuesday just to see whats happening . Gonna buy clear blue opks to once my cheapies get darker ! x


----------



## tryforbaby2

mamadonna said:


> took my last dose of soy last nite woke up with really strong cramps this morning

Ooooh Sounds good!!! Maybe a much earlier than expected O!!! 



Bbumb4me said:


> We'll as for me, that nasty ole :witch: showed today. :cry: So now I'm on to my next round of soy.
> 
> Question: Has anyone noticed if their LP was longer? Mine is usually 12 to 13 days. This time it was 15. I'm not sure if this is good or bad. hmmm.....:shrug:

I am very sorry for af. She blows.




babyhopes2010 said:


> its no where near pos but i have a line starting on opk's already wow and its only cd8
> so i must be ovulating early this month usually i get start of line cd11 and ovulate cd18
> so if cd 8 today i got line hopefully ill ovulate cd 15 :yipee:

Would be totally awesome huh?!!!!
This was my first cycle taking soy, and I 'normally' O CD18-CD22ish and I O'd CD14! In heaven with the idea of an early O! Love it!
I hope its going to be an early O for you!!!




Danniii said:


> Hello! Sorry, not been on here for a while. Trying to take it a little easier this month, so no OPKs and I haven't been temping either. Did take soy though, as I think it's responsible for lowering my cycle from 174 days to 36!! Woohoo!!!
> Decided to up my dose anyway, so this cycle I took 115mg CD3 & 4, 138mg CD5, 161mg CD6, and 184mg CD7. Trying to loosely follow the SMEP too, though without OPKs. Getting back to nature and listening to my body. Hummmmm... 8-[

Sounds like a great plan.....I know for me, TTC can get my emotions and moods way out of hand. I just want to enjoy it all.

Good Luck! Prayers for shorter cycles!



Beth_welshy said:


> I'm 7DPO today and usually have spotting first thing in the morning. I haven't had any so far today which I'm happy about!!!! Fingers crossed I don't get spotting or AF for 9months just a BFP in a few days time.
> 
> Looks like Soy has increased my LP if nothing else so far!!!!
> 
> xxx

Ooooh! Fingers Crossed! XXxx



liz_legend said:


> Ladies, this is my first cycle taking Soy-Iso.
> I'm took 120 mg on CD5-7, 160 yesterday & today (CD8-9)
> 
> For the first time, I've found myself super *in the mood* last night and this morning :)

:sex: Have fun!!!


AFM, I am 5dpo and waiting patiently through the TWW. Since Thanksgiving was during O and the start of my TWW, that took away a few days of me thinking about it all the time, and now for the next few days I will be decorating my house for Christmas, which will also take a few days away from my ttc thoughts.

I am feeling very hopeful this cycle, as I do every cycle, but I hope this feeling I got is right.

Is anyone else in the TWW???


----------



## mamadonna

opks are getting darker still not pos but getting there:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

i think i saw a faint line on an opk i took yesterday :shrug: but maybe i was seeing things :dohh:


----------



## pink mum

hello everyone,how r u doing


----------



## dandybrush

good...still waiting...:coffee: bak to work monday today :dohh: 

how are you?


----------



## pink mum

hmm dandybrush it will happen soon dun worry just take a chil pill


----------



## lupinerainbow

Got really faint line on opk hoping it gets darker shortly excited as its my first ever trace of a line! :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

having some cramping this morning :shrug:


----------



## Bbumb4me

Thanks try4baby2. :flower:

I was reading your TWW and it sound soooo much like me. :haha: I was so glad that my last TWW went by very fast too since I was so busy with other things. I didn't have a lot of time to think about it. I'm hoping the same when I start my next TWW. Usually it takes foooooorrrrreeeeevvvvveeeeerrrr. ](*,) 

FX that this will be our last TWW :winkwink:


----------



## Bbumb4me

pink mum said:


> hello everyone,how r u doing

I'm doing good. Just on CD 2 but starting tomorrow I'll be on that crazy TTC roller coaster ride again :wacko: :laugh2:

How r things your way?


----------



## Bbumb4me

gem1985x said:


> Hey everyone ! 2nd last day of soy , taking them about 8pm . Took them cd 2-6 . so far no side effects ! Will start my opks on tuesday just to see whats happening . Gonna buy clear blue opks to once my cheapies get darker ! x

FX for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Bbumb4me

dandybrush said:


> having some cramping this morning :shrug:

"cramping" usually good :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## jojo74

Hi, really hoping someone can help me, I am thinking of trying soy this month, I do ovulate, have cycles that are roughly 28 days but skway have spotting about 6 days before af, I was thinking that the soy may help with this? Would be really grateful for any help as will start taking them in couple of days xx


----------



## liz_legend

jojo74 said:


> Hi, really hoping someone can help me, I am thinking of trying soy this month, I do ovulate, have cycles that are roughly 28 days but skway have spotting about 6 days before af, I was thinking that the soy may help with this? Would be really grateful for any help as will start taking them in couple of days xx

I know Soy helps with very long cycles. I'm not sure if it helps with spotting..


----------



## jojo74

H liz, thank you for the reply, was going to try it but then looked into it a bit more, I normally ovulate cd12/13, if I take soy I think it may bring ov closer, dh will be away if I ov sooner so don't think I will risk it, the spotting so gets me down, wish I could do sumthing for it :-(.

What cd are u on? Have u ovulated yet?


----------



## poppy666

jojo74 said:


> Hi, really hoping someone can help me, I am thinking of trying soy this month, I do ovulate, have cycles that are roughly 28 days but skway have spotting about 6 days before af, I was thinking that the soy may help with this? Would be really grateful for any help as will start taking them in couple of days xx

Not sure about the spotting but ive got exactly the same cycle as you and was a bit worried it may mess my cycle up, but just thought what the hell :haha: glad i did tho bc i got my bfp first cycle so was doing something right, good luck sweetie xx


----------



## liz_legend

jojo74 said:


> H liz, thank you for the reply, was going to try it but then looked into it a bit more, I normally ovulate cd12/13, if I take soy I think it may bring ov closer, dh will be away if I ov sooner so don't think I will risk it, the spotting so gets me down, wish I could do sumthing for it :-(.
> 
> What cd are u on? Have u ovulated yet?

I'm on CD9. Usually I ovulate on CD24 or something and have long cycles too (36-40 days).
This is my 1st month on Soy so hoping that I O much sooner. Good luck!


----------



## jojo74

Thanks so much fir replying poppy! I am so bad with decisions! I had been reading some of your posts, so happy it worked for u! I have been trying for over 18 months so don't suppose 1month will do any harm?! X


----------



## Bbumb4me

Congrats poppy666 :happydance:

I hope we all will be joing you soon. :winkwink: :friends:


----------



## poppy666

You will sweetie :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

jojo74 said:


> Thanks so much fir replying poppy! I am so bad with decisions! I had been reading some of your posts, so happy it worked for u! I have been trying for over 18 months so don't suppose 1month will do any harm?! X

No exactly one month wont harm and its a natural supplement not like Clomid, but does basically the same thing... I also usually ov on cd13/14 but didnt ov till later on the soy cd18 so yep i did panic thinking id not even ov, but did the charting etc and i deffo ov'd on cd18 xx


----------



## brillbride

jojo74 said:


> Thanks so much fir replying poppy! I am so bad with decisions! I had been reading some of your posts, so happy it worked for u! I have been trying for over 18 months so don't suppose 1month will do any harm?! X

hi jojo--i took it for the 1st time this month---and i OV on the exact same day as last month (cd 11)-- I would give it a go

hi poppy...hope u r well..xx


----------



## poppy666

Evening Brillbride :wave:

Im good thank you, how you getting along? xx


----------



## Butterfly24

well it's my last lot of soy tonight Eeek

been doing opks the whole way through only as i don't think i ever ov lol

how long until you guys ov after your soy?

i forgot to opk last month and also didn't bbt

i have been trying then this month we'll see if anything shows up


----------



## Danniii

Thanks Poppy!! Hope you're enjoying your pregnancy so far. Perhaps you could have a word with the stork for us? It seems he left a few of us behind!! We won't mind if he comes this cycle instead!!! :D
Thankyou too Bbumb4me. I'm hoping it'll just creep up on me! Sending you back plenty of :dust: Hopefully it'll creep up on us all! Good luck with your new cycle.
Thanks Tryforbaby2. I agree, I want to get back that feeling of excitement and joy of TTC. (and I hope my cycles stay short too!) I think Christmas is going to help this month. It will mean distractions and busyness and thoughts of other things (even if I was hoping to have three of us sharing Christmas this year :cry:). Next year for sure! :thumbup: Hopefully our PMA is well suited this month. :flower:
Wish I could help advise you Jojo, but I'm really not sure I'm afraid.
Hope everyone else is doing ok. :flower:


----------



## brillbride

poppy666 said:


> Evening Brillbride :wave:
> 
> Im good thank you, how you getting along? xx

hi poppy--im completely snowed in at the min and wondering about work 2mor!! im 6dpo and only cd 18 ---

hope the soy does its magic trick

glad all is well with you--how exciting:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojo74

Liz, hope u ovulate earlier, fx for u

brillbride and poppy you have convinced me! I will give it a go, hopefully I will be joining u with a bfp! Thanks for the advice x


----------



## poppy666

Daniii ive pinched the stork especially for all you soy girlies :haha: fx everyone gets their BFPs :hugs:

Brillbride not much snow here at the mo but we've been told to expect heavy snow this evening so probably wake up to a foot or two tomorrow, so im not going out i hate driving in snow and especially when it turns to ice, 6dpo getting excited any cramping as yet? x

jojo74 really glad your giving it a go :happydance: everyone on here is fantastic so will answer any of your questions your not alone :hugs:

Butterfly i ov'd later on the soy by 4 days but everyone's different xx


----------



## brillbride

poppy666 said:


> Daniii ive pinched the stork especially for all you soy girlies :haha: fx everyone gets their BFPs :hugs:
> 
> Brillbride not much snow here at the mo but we've been told to expect heavy snow this evening so probably wake up to a foot or two tomorrow, so im not going out i hate driving in snow and especially when it turns to ice, 6dpo getting excited any cramping as yet? x
> 
> jojo74 really glad your giving it a go :happydance: everyone on here is fantastic so will answer any of your questions your not alone :hugs:
> 
> Butterfly i ov'd later on the soy by 4 days but everyone's different xx

hi poppy---no cramping at all....sometimes i only get cramping a few hrs before AF and sometimes I can cramp the whole week before it comes so it can be so hard for me to tell... having tingly boobs alot--- but i have had this other months and had AF but im sure this is because im preggers and im hungry all the time...usually a preg sign 4 me---hope it not the cold weather..lol.... PMA_---I am pregnant--I am pregant!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

*Ladies in Europe where can i order Soy online & have it delivered to the Netherlands???

I need to start taking it Wednesday latest, Help plse* :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Only symptoms i had was the odd shooting pain/jab in my bbs and ate more than i generally do (may add i was already planning my next cycle on the Soy) got quite a bit of cramping after i ovulated too but just put it down to the Soy, so basically not really any symptoms hence why i was convinced i was out.

fx :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

hi sparkle girl--not sure--ebay??


----------



## brillbride

poppy666 said:


> Only symptoms i had was the odd shooting pain/jab in my bbs and ate more than i generally do (may add i was already planning my next cycle on the Soy) got quite a bit of cramping after i ovulated too but just put it down to the Soy, so basically not really any symptoms hence why i was convinced i was out.
> 
> fx :hugs:

thank poppy--i really do seem to be alot hungrier and i keep asking DH--"ru hungry"..hoping he says "no!".....both times i was preg before -i was so sure AF was on its way as i had loads of cramping ......
i remember u planning your NEXT cycle poppy..lol....

having no cramps whatsoever..xx


----------



## Butterfly24

anyone>


----------



## poppy666

Sparklegirl said:


> *Ladies in Europe where can i order Soy online & have it delivered to the Netherlands???
> 
> I need to start taking it Wednesday latest, Help plse* :flower:

Amazon delivers to the netherlands sweetie x

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Body-...1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1290983904&sr=1-1


----------



## poppy666

Butterfly24 said:


> anyone>

Butterfly i answered your question sweetie along with brillbrides above :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly24

sorry hun just getting stressed i suppose :hugs:

my second lot of soy, i missed everything last time so want to make sure i catch it this time ;)

so so nervous that i'm not going to ov :(


----------



## Sparklegirl

poppy666 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> *Ladies in Europe where can i order Soy online & have it delivered to the Netherlands???
> 
> I need to start taking it Wednesday latest, Help plse* :flower:
> 
> Amazon delivers to the netherlands sweetie x
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Body-...1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1290983904&sr=1-1Click to expand...

Thanks poppy did you or any other ladies use this 1???


----------



## poppy666

Awww you will ov but know how you feel i was stressing on here too then once i got my positive opk i couldnt wait to post piccy lol... you will ov n if its a little late just think like i did that its cooked longer for a stronger eggy :thumbup:

You charting this cycle? x


----------



## brillbride

good luck butterfly..xx


----------



## poppy666

Sparklegirl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> *Ladies in Europe where can i order Soy online & have it delivered to the Netherlands???
> 
> I need to start taking it Wednesday latest, Help plse* :flower:
> 
> Amazon delivers to the netherlands sweetie x
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Body-...1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1290983904&sr=1-1Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks poppy did you or any other ladies use this 1???Click to expand...

I bought mine from Tesco's over in the UK but seen these before as they the same strength 40mg, there is not a lot left of those in stock ( word must be out) so id get them asap before they go x


----------



## Butterfly24

i am yes but it is my first time charting

lol my eggs have been cooking for about 2 yrs pmsl! no af or ov as far as i know

this is my chart so far

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll161/AnnaRobinson24/fertchart281110.jpg

i don't reallt understand it tbh, all neg opks so far but i doubt if i did ov from the soy it'd be yet anyway it's more to make sure i'm covered really


----------



## Sparklegirl

poppy666 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> *Ladies in Europe where can i order Soy online & have it delivered to the Netherlands???
> 
> I need to start taking it Wednesday latest, Help plse* :flower:
> 
> Amazon delivers to the netherlands sweetie x
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Body-...1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1290983904&sr=1-1Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks poppy did you or any other ladies use this 1???Click to expand...
> 
> I bought mine from Tesco's over in the UK but seen these before as they the same strength 40mg, there is not a lot left of those in stock ( word must be out) so id get them asap before they go xClick to expand...

Thank you for all ur help just orderd them :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:


Butterfly24 said:


> i am yes but it is my first time charting
> 
> lol my eggs have been cooking for about 2 yrs pmsl! no af or ov as far as i know
> 
> this is my chart so far
> 
> https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll161/AnnaRobinson24/fertchart281110.jpg
> 
> i don't reallt understand it tbh, all neg opks so far but i doubt if i did ov from the soy it'd be yet anyway it's more to make sure i'm covered really

pmsl 'cooking for 2yrs' :rofl: your chart looks a bit like mine did, i kept saying it looked like i was on the big dipper up n down all the time :haha: mine did it till cd18 i was pulling my hair out :growlmad: just hang in there sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

Thats quick sparkle :haha: good luck xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

I am desperate :blush:, have been trying for about 2 yrs i want a :bfp: too :hissy:
dh husband is away i should be ovulating when he gets back , hopefully Soy will give me the extra boost i need fx


----------



## CheriRose

Hey everyone.. I was wondering how many mil you guys taking? I want to start these again next month.. I was wondering how much you take and what cycle days!?? Me and my dh where on a break.. I did take them the month before our break but nothing happened.. Please any help would be greatly appreciated.. Thank you..


----------



## wifey29

I took 120mg this month, days 3 to 7. I believe that I am oving today which is two days earlier than normal and four days earlier than last month.


----------



## poppy666

Everyone takes on either CD2-6, CD3-7 or CD5-9 ( latter more for longer cycles)

Dosage is personal choice and what you feel comfortable with ie 40mg,80mg,120mg,160mg and 200mgs x


----------



## CheriRose

Thank u..!! I'm thinking cd 3-7.. And possibly the 200.. Looks
Like a lot of people had positive outcome..!


----------



## Butterfly24

fingers crossed for you hun

and wishing you all the best with your ttc again ;) x


----------



## loveinbinary

Hello ladies!! I'm seeing so many bfps in this thread and from what I've been reading soy isoflavones seem like the best way to go. I plan to start this next cycle, just waiting for af to show, though I have no idea when that will be. The lase several cycles have been 26,27,31 and 32 days then out of nowhere af showed 12 days late last cycle. I haven't been tempig or using opks (planning to start temping again as soon as af show) so I'm not exactly sure when I ov'd. I'm wondering if there is anything else I should take with the soy? Prenatal? Folic acid? The plan is to bd at least every other day until af shows to make sure tlwe catch the egg. Also, I don't know what days or dosage would be best for me. Fx'd for all you ladies!!


----------



## Allie84

poppy, do you know if starting the soy on cd5 is better for those with long cycles? I have long cycles but I did CDs 3-7. Hopefully I didn't take it too soon!


----------



## dandybrush

allie i took mine 4 - 8 :shrug: really hope it works :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Allie84 said:


> poppy, do you know if starting the soy on cd5 is better for those with long cycles? I have long cycles but I did CDs 3-7. Hopefully I didn't take it too soon!

Allie im no expert but seen only a few ladies take on cd5-9 but they had really long cycles over 35 days :shrug: dont think it should matter sweetie xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm 8DPO today. 
I'm having a really strange vibrating feeling in my vagina. It comes and goes and only lasts a few seconds. I know it sounds really dodgy lol

Anyone else had this? 

Thanx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Beth_welshy said:


> I'm 8DPO today.
> I'm having a really strange vibrating feeling in my vagina. It comes and goes and only lasts a few seconds. I know it sounds really dodgy lol
> 
> Anyone else had this?
> 
> Thanx

enjoy it :blush::haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: glad you said that sparkle lol


----------



## Beth_welshy

I know it sounds hilarious but honestly it's really wierd not a pleasurable experience but not awful either.


----------



## Phexia

Did any of you have lower than normal pre ov temps with the SI? I'm starting to think I'm a vampire.


----------



## tryforbaby2

mamadonna said:


> opks are getting darker still not pos but getting darker :thumbup:

Do you test twice daily when they start getting dark? You dont have to test twice daily, but i hear some do. Good Luck on that positive opk!!! How exciting!



dandybrush said:


> i think i saw a faint line on an opk i took yesterday :shrug: but maybe i was seeing things :dohh:

Hope its the lines gradually getting darker!



lupinerainbow said:


> Got really faint line on opk hoping it gets darker shortly excited as its my first ever trace of a line! :happydance:

:wohoo: How exciting to have your first ever trace of a line!!!



dandybrush said:


> having some cramping this morning :shrug:

:thumbup: Cramping could be Ovulation!



Bbumb4me said:


> Thanks try4baby2. :flower:
> 
> I was reading your TWW and it sound soooo much like me. :haha: I was so glad that my last TWW went by very fast too since I was so busy with other things. I didn't have a lot of time to think about it. I'm hoping the same when I start my next TWW. Usually it takes foooooorrrrreeeeevvvvveeeeerrrr. ](*,)
> 
> FX that this will be our last TWW :winkwink:

Fingers Crossed!!! XxXx



liz_legend said:


> jojo74 said:
> 
> 
> H liz, thank you for the reply, was going to try it but then looked into it a bit more, I normally ovulate cd12/13, if I take soy I think it may bring ov closer, dh will be away if I ov sooner so don't think I will risk it, the spotting so gets me down, wish I could do sumthing for it :-(.
> 
> What cd are u on? Have u ovulated yet?
> 
> I'm on CD9. Usually I ovulate on CD24 or something and have long cycles too (36-40 days).
> This is my 1st month on Soy so hoping that I O much sooner. Good luck!Click to expand...

I have erratic cycles here and there (26-45 days) and I used soy for the first time this cycle and I O'd CD14......CD14!!!! How awesome is that!!! I am hoping along with you, that you O early!!! I feels awesome that we may just be able to control something we do while ttc!!!

Good Luck to You!



Bbumb4me said:


> Congrats poppy666 :happydance:
> 
> I hope we all will be joing you soon. :winkwink: :friends:

I second that!!!! :flower:



Butterfly24 said:


> well it's my last lot of soy tonight Eeek
> 
> been doing opks the whole way through only as i don't think i ever ov lol
> 
> how long until you guys ov after your soy?
> 
> i forgot to opk last month and also didn't bbt
> 
> i have been trying then this month we'll see if anything shows up

Good Luck! 

IO love using opks and bbting. It helps so much!



Danniii said:


> Thanks Poppy!! Hope you're enjoying your pregnancy so far. Perhaps you could have a word with the stork for us? It seems he left a few of us behind!! We won't mind if he comes this cycle instead!!! :D
> Thankyou too Bbumb4me. I'm hoping it'll just creep up on me! Sending you back plenty of :dust: Hopefully it'll creep up on us all! Good luck with your new cycle.
> Thanks Tryforbaby2. I agree, I want to get back that feeling of excitement and joy of TTC. (and I hope my cycles stay short too!) I think Christmas is going to help this month. It will mean distractions and busyness and thoughts of other things (even if I was hoping to have three of us sharing Christmas this year :cry:). Next year for sure! :thumbup: Hopefully our PMA is well suited this month. :flower:
> Wish I could help advise you Jojo, but I'm really not sure I'm afraid.
> Hope everyone else is doing ok. :flower:

:dust: December is going to be a good month for :bfp:'s for us!!!

Distractions and taking it easy seem to help alot of other girls!



brillbride said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Evening Brillbride :wave:
> 
> Im good thank you, how you getting along? xx
> 
> hi poppy--im completely snowed in at the min and wondering about work 2mor!! im 6dpo and only cd 18 ---
> 
> hope the soy does its magic trick
> 
> glad all is well with you--how exciting:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


Ooooooh snowed in huh?! I am wishing for a white Christmas here in a few weeks and would love a teeny bit of snow for the moment to get me in the Holiday mood!!! 



CheriRose said:


> Thank u..!! I'm thinking cd 3-7.. And possibly the 200.. Looks
> Like a lot of people had positive outcome..!

I have only used 100mg of soy CD3-CD7 and I have O'd early from it! Good Luck to you with Soy!


----------



## mamadonna

i'm testing twice a day at the moment but they are dark 1 test light the next the dark again,i think the soy is playing tricks with me,sundays was really dark


----------



## pink mum

mamadonna y dun u go for the digital ones,which shows smiley,


----------



## mamadonna

hi pink,that not mite be a bad idea at least then i'd kno for sure


----------



## pink mum

hi,thats y m telling u to use that,ya its a bit expensive,but it will tell u straight away about ovulation,u wont hae to think over the darkness of lines n wont b confused


----------



## Tanya8

Hi Girls,

I have very long and irregular cycles. The last two were 60 days. I tried soy for the first time (CD5-9 120 mg/day and 160mg on the last day) and got a BFP! I definitely recommend it, especially for those with irregular or long cycles. Good luck!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## hope4bump

Tanya8 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I have very irregular cycles. The last two were 60 days. I tried soy for the first time (CD5-9 120 mg/day and 160mg on the last day) and got a BFP! I definitely recommend it, especially for those with irregular or long cycles. Good luck!
> Tanya

wow! CONGRATULATIONS Tanya! You give all of us who are struggling with irregular cycles some hope. :flower:


----------



## mamadonna

Tanya8 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I have very long and irregular cycles. The last two were 60 days. I tried soy for the first time (CD5-9 120 mg/day and 160mg on the last day) and got a BFP! I definitely recommend it, especially for those with irregular or long cycles. Good luck!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Tanya8 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I have very long and irregular cycles. The last two were 60 days. I tried soy for the first time (CD5-9 120 mg/day and 160mg on the last day) and got a BFP! I definitely recommend it, especially for those with irregular or long cycles. Good luck!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Congrats hun, which 1 did u use :flower:


----------



## Tanya8

Sparklegirl said:


> Tanya8 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> I have very long and irregular cycles. The last two were 60 days. I tried soy for the first time (CD5-9 120 mg/day and 160mg on the last day) and got a BFP! I definitely recommend it, especially for those with irregular or long cycles. Good luck!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Congrats hun, which 1 did u use :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! I used the one from Walmart. If you are interested, I wrote out all my symptoms on the BFP announcement board.


----------



## Tanya8

hope4bump said:


> Tanya8 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I have very irregular cycles. The last two were 60 days. I tried soy for the first time (CD5-9 120 mg/day and 160mg on the last day) and got a BFP! I definitely recommend it, especially for those with irregular or long cycles. Good luck!
> Tanya
> 
> wow! CONGRATULATIONS Tanya! You give all of us who are struggling with irregular cycles some hope. :flower:Click to expand...

I am so glad! I looked for hope all the time, so I'm happy I can bring you some.


----------



## poppy666

Tanya when your not busy could you post your BFP chart in a thread i started up for ladies to view or maybe help https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/469096-bfp-charts-post-here-help-others-2ww-0-a.html :hugs:


----------



## jojo74

Well I have just been to health shop and bought soy! Going to start on cd3, I am on cd1 today, really hope it works and doesn't mess up my cycles! Wish me luck!!!!! Xx


----------



## Danniii

Good Luck JoJo, and congratulations Tanya!! I have awfully long cycles most of the time, so thankyou. xx


----------



## Butterfly24

congrats hun, and yeah i think that thread could be quite helpfull :)


----------



## Tanya8

poppy666 said:


> Tanya when your not busy could you post your BFP chart in a thread i started up for ladies to view or maybe help https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/469096-bfp-charts-post-here-help-others-2ww-0-a.html :hugs:

Sure, no problem! Anything I can do to help. I so know what it's like:).


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tanya :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi everyone....hope you don't mind me joining in on the band wagon. I do ovulate naturally but I have TTC for 2 years and we have not found a cause just yet. My DH's swimmers are fine. I am on bromocriptine for high prolactin levels but they are steady and now not the cause. I have had all other blood tests done and they are all fine. 2 weeks ago I had a HSG and because I was so relieved it was over I didn't catch everything the doctor was saying to me :dohh: All I heard was I had one viable right tube but I did not catch what she said about my left one. The wee nurse just told me that the doctor gave them a good flush out. So I don't know if I HAD one viable tube and now everything is ok after the HSG or I still have one viable tube. 

Anyway, this is my first month trying after my HSG and I have read about Soy before and was prepared to try them this month but I am snowed in and haven't got out to get them. I have a Tescos online order coming on Wednesday night which is CD6. Do you think it would be ok to start on CD6 and take them for one or two nights after? I normal O around CD16, CD17 anyway. Would taking them so late effect O badly? If they work I don't mine Oing a little late. Or do you think I should just wait until next month? 

Thanks for you help.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welcome irish :hugs: 

girls still no signs or symptoms of Ov, i didnt take an OPK yesterday cause im running out, and dont wanna waste them :dohh:


----------



## pink mum

hello ladies h r u all feeling today


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Tanya!! You really have given me hope because I've had a few really long cycles recently. 

Irish, I think CD6 is _probably_ okay, becase I know people start them on CD5 all the time. Someone correct me if I'm wrong......

dandy, I think I've asked this but do you check CP and CM? Those are the ways I check so I don't use OPKs all month (well I have monitor now but I still check CP and CM). I find it's pretty easy to check CP once you get the hang of it...it did take me a month to figure it all out. 

Still no signs of ov for me, CD12. Well, I had a bit of EWCM but it wasn't watery, it was quite thick. :shrug: Still a low on the monitor as well.


----------



## dandybrush

i have checked CP before, and it confuses me :dohh: havent checked it at all this cycle, and i watch my CM daily, its not doing much atm :shrug:


----------



## Allie84

TMI warning!!!......Usually I can find some CM by just putting a finger barely in me, but every once in a while if feeling brave I use the method I read about onlline which is putting two fingers in, quite high, and pushing them apart and together once. It's uncomfortable so I don't do it very much but it works.


----------



## dandybrush

ok i've never tried that allie, i just go with whatever i can find just in the opening


----------



## tryforbaby2

mamadonna said:


> i'm testing twice a day at the moment but they are dark 1 test light the next the dark again,i think the soy is playing tricks with me,sundays was really dark

Are you checking you cm or cp?? I use the digi's when I start getting darker lines, just to be sure....its worth a go. Ebay usually has them cheaper,just check the expiration dates!



pink mum said:


> hello ladies h r u all feeling today

Feeling great, how about yourself???


----------



## hope4bump

Cd9...low on CBFM! When is it going to go high? I'm so worried that it won't change?! :( but then again, I have irratic cycles...


----------



## pink mum

good morning ladies


----------



## hope4bump

Hi pink mum. How are you today?


----------



## pink mum

i m fine by the grace of almighty ALLAH,h abt u


----------



## hope4bump

Same here  can't believe I'm so addicted to this site, I could still b sleeping ;-)


----------



## pink mum

lolz.ya rite,...i just woke up n turned on the computer,nything new at ur end


----------



## hope4bump

Nope, cd9, low on cbfm, did soy on cd2-6 and I suppose I'm just waiting for SOMETHING to happen. Lol. How are you getting on? :dust:


----------



## pink mum

i m cd13,used soy on cd3-7,waiting to ovulate,n also waitig for preseed to arrive lolz...


----------



## dandybrush

im cd 15 pink mum and waiting to Ov :dohh:

:wave: morning girls


----------



## chazziebabe

hi i'm new to this thread, have posted before but not got much response. I took soy cd3 - cd7 this cycle and started out taking vit b complex but forgot to take it for 10 days started it again but think its messed my cycle up as i started spotting 7 days after i O'd...

Now i'm not sure what to do next cycle, can anyone help?

I took Holland and barretts Soy 23mg X 5 tablets, should i take more this next cycle? So confused.. should i take vit b complex aswell all the way through the cycle too or not at all??


----------



## poppy666

Im not to sure about the b vit, but can you not get the Soy tablets from Tesco's? theyre 40mg per tab a lot less than you was taking sweetie :hugs: also how long generally is your cycle?

Mine is regular 28 days n dont think i had a problem ov'ing... i took 160mg first 3 days then upped it to 200mg last 2 days x


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Poppy now im gonna say congrats coz i dont know whether i have already as i havent been on for ages so CONGRATS, how are you xx


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks :hugs: im good got hospital tomorrow so hopefully get a scan make sure beanie in the right place bc im paranoid lol.

How you doing on the Soy? x


----------



## hope4bump

this is SUCH a long month...only on cd9 and it feels as if i am going bonkers....


----------



## inkdchick

poppy666 said:


> Aww thanks :hugs: im good got hospital tomorrow so hopefully get a scan make sure beanie in the right place bc im paranoid lol.
> 
> How you doing on the Soy? x

Well i took it cd3-7 at 9pm for the 5 nights, OV'd cd13 and have have very mild cramping on and off ever since with lots of white creamy cm and NO SORE BOOBS OR NIPPS !!!!!! which i normally do so dont know if its good or not but im now cd21 of 24 to 27 so will have to wait and see.
It would be good as im 44 on the 28th of next month so but i cant think about it as it will drive me nuts.
Good luck at hosptial hun, did you think you might have been did anything give it away


----------



## hope4bump

poppy666 said:


> Aww thanks :hugs: im good got hospital tomorrow so hopefully get a scan make sure beanie in the right place bc im paranoid lol.
> 
> How you doing on the Soy? x

aahhh, exciting times, :flower: let us know how you got on :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

inkdchick said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks :hugs: im good got hospital tomorrow so hopefully get a scan make sure beanie in the right place bc im paranoid lol.
> 
> How you doing on the Soy? x
> 
> Well i took it cd3-7 at 9pm for the 5 nights, OV'd cd13 and have have very mild cramping on and off ever since with lots of white creamy cm and NO SORE BOOBS OR NIPPS !!!!!! which i normally do so dont know if its good or not but im now cd21 of 24 to 27 so will have to wait and see.
> It would be good as im 44 on the 28th of next month so but i cant think about it as it will drive me nuts.
> Good luck at hosptial hun, did you think you might have been did anything give it awayClick to expand...

You mean did i get any symptoms etc before bfp? x


----------



## inkdchick

yeah


----------



## poppy666

Well to say i think i had every symptom going the cycles before, this one on the Soy all i had was more ewcm & cramps... totally nothing else thats why i was convinced i was out and was planning taking the Soy again, but on cd3-7 x


----------



## Sarah27

Helllo ladies.. 
Can I join this thread? I have been trying to have a read though but the endless pages of posts are making my eyes water! 
Will be onto CD28 tomorrowish and AF is due..I did a HPT today and BFN.. so am presuming I am out for this month! Booo I have normalish 27/28 day cycles and was wondering if taking soy would help or hinder my situation.. I have heard sooo much conflicting advice??? 
SOOo any advice would be wonderful! So I can get to tescos and buy some LOL!!!! What days are the best reccommended to take them on??????

xxx


----------



## inkdchick

poppy666 said:


> Well to say i think i had every symptom going the cycles before, this one on the Soy all i had was more ewcm & cramps... totally nothing else thats why i was convinced i was out and was planning taking the Soy again, but on cd3-7 x

OMG OMG OMG thats all i have oh well i thought that my body wasnt doing anything for me this month but if thats what you had too then maybe something might be happening as i thought that these cramping pains that i have had since the day after ov were down to just my body getting ready for af especially now i am 3 to 6 days away from af date so now i am a little hopeful but i doubt it thats how my luck goes x


----------



## jojo74

Hi Sarah, I am pretty much same as u! I am on cd2, normally have 28 day cycles. Decided that I am going to try soy this cycle, I have been trying fir over 18 months so got to try something! I do ovulate on my own, but have heard that soy can just help to make better eggs?! Anyways gud luck if u do try our cycle days quite close do I can keep u informed how I get on x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i had the cramps after ov and they didnt stop till i tested, dont even know why i tested must be bc i was a poasa lol so you never know sweetie this may be it :happydance: fx :dust::dust:


----------



## baby2010x

Hi all, this is the first time ive visited the forum in a while. I'm currently entering the 7th month ttc still no luck, infact since stopping my pill in June I've had a withdrawel bleed and nothing else since. My periods have always been irregular. Im now at the stage where i just don't know what to do next? Im not ovulating so was thinking of trying soy only i don't really understand how it works, can i take it even though I'm not having periods? If so how much do i take and when? Please help.


----------



## Sarah27

jojo74 said:


> Hi Sarah, I am pretty much same as u! I am on cd2, normally have 28 day cycles. Decided that I am going to try soy this cycle, I have been trying fir over 18 months so got to try something! I do ovulate on my own, but have heard that soy can just help to make better eggs?! Anyways gud luck if u do try our cycle days quite close do I can keep u informed how I get on x

Love this idea.. I could do with a keep your sanity buddy! LOL xxx Think I will give it a go x What days will you take it??:flower:


----------



## jojo74

Will be nice to have someone to share sympyoms with etc! I am going to take cd 3-7, really hoping it doesn't mess my cycle up! How long have u been trying? I have a ds who is 3, he wants a little bro or sis. When do u normally ovulate? X


----------



## Sarah27

baby2010x said:


> Hi all, this is the first time ive visited the forum in a while. I'm currently entering the 7th month ttc still no luck, infact since stopping my pill in June I've had a withdrawel bleed and nothing else since. My periods have always been irregular. Im now at the stage where i just don't know what to do next? Im not ovulating so was thinking of trying soy only i don't really understand how it works, can i take it even though I'm not having periods? If so how much do i take and when? Please help.

Hi Baby.. if you think that you are not ov have you thought of getting the doc to check?? We have been ttc since May and I had them check my bloods after a couple of months.. as nothing was happening.... Sorry I dont' know too much about soy.. but from what jo has just said it hopefully helps you make better eggs and maybe ov early... xx


----------



## Sarah27

jojo74 said:


> Will be nice to have someone to share sympyoms with etc! I am going to take cd 3-7, really hoping it doesn't mess my cycle up! How long have u been trying? I have a ds who is 3, he wants a little bro or sis. When do u normally ovulate? X

We have been trying since May.. I have a ds who is 5 next month and our lovely little man Matthew was stillborn in feb this year.. I was 36 weeks!...... Think the stress has affected me mostly! I was ov around about CD10-12 but this cycle think it was more CD14-15 .. I did get a tad obsessed soo trying not to be toooooo mental about it lol xxx So I need keeping sane!!!


----------



## hope4bump

Sarah27 said:


> jojo74 said:
> 
> 
> Will be nice to have someone to share sympyoms with etc! I am going to take cd 3-7, really hoping it doesn't mess my cycle up! How long have u been trying? I have a ds who is 3, he wants a little bro or sis. When do u normally ovulate? X
> 
> We have been trying since May.. I have a ds who is 5 next month and our lovely little man Matthew was stillborn in feb this year.. I was 36 weeks!...... Think the stress has affected me mostly! I was ov around about CD10-12 but this cycle think it was more CD14-15 .. I did get a tad obsessed soo trying not to be toooooo mental about it lol xxx So I need keeping sane!!!Click to expand...

sorry about your loss...:hugs:


----------



## baby2010x

Sarah27 said:


> baby2010x said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, this is the first time ive visited the forum in a while. I'm currently entering the 7th month ttc still no luck, infact since stopping my pill in June I've had a withdrawel bleed and nothing else since. My periods have always been irregular. Im now at the stage where i just don't know what to do next? Im not ovulating so was thinking of trying soy only i don't really understand how it works, can i take it even though I'm not having periods? If so how much do i take and when? Please help.
> 
> Hi Baby.. if you think that you are not ov have you thought of getting the doc to check?? We have been ttc since May and I had them check my bloods after a couple of months.. as nothing was happening.... Sorry I dont' know too much about soy.. but from what jo has just said it hopefully helps you make better eggs and maybe ov early... xxClick to expand...

Thanks,I'm going to try the doctors after xmas just didn't think they would entertain me till weve been trying for a year. So does anyone know if you can take it if ur not having periods?


----------



## jojo74

Sarah I am so sorry to hear of your loss can't begin to imagine how u have coped. I will be here to hopefully take your mind off symptoms etc, and likewise! 

Baby, by the sound if your cycles soy would be great for you as it brings on ovulation, therefore kickstarting your cycles! It's worth a try, the only reason I wasn't sure about taking it was bc my cycles pretty regular, but many women in here take it even with regular cycles. You will c on my earlier post I am going to take 100mg cd 3-7


----------



## donssweetpea

HI ladies,
I'm new to this site but not to TTC. Been trying to conceive my first for a little over 5 years now. Haven't been active for that whole time as I would've probably lost my mind if so lol. I have taken clomid and the shots and o'd but did not get preggers. I do not want to start the crazy TTC saga again so my hubby and I are just going to try and see what happens. I am going to try the soy starting today CD3. I have PCOS so O'ing on my own doesn't always happen. I'm very hopeful for this month. I know I am finally healthier than I have been in a very long time. I think that will help tremendously :) Good luck to all in your TTC endeavors!!


----------



## Sarah27

Thanks girls... It has been a very hard year to say the least!!! A new baby won't replace my son but I hope to have another baby some day soon........
Baby I would say try it and see what happens.. you can still ov without periods.. but they can easy check your bloods at the docs... I said it was for my own peace of mind soo I wasn't getting stressed out and having to wait that magic "year" that everyone seems to think you need to wait... 

Hi Donssweetpea.. Let us know how you get on with your soy hope it works! So sorry you have been ttc for a while.. its hard work isn't it? Especially when you get the crazy TTC head on and his member doesn't want to work... hahaha or was that just me that happened too? hehehe


----------



## baby2010x

Ok. so I'm excited to give this a try. Do you just get it from a health shop? And with me not having a bleed for 6 months can I just randomly start to take it on any day and how much do I take and for how many days? X


----------



## donssweetpea

Sarah- I too am sorry to hear of your loss. Thanks for the good luck wishes. And no it isn't just you with the whole "member" thing not working. He said it felt like a job. He has 3 jobs so I guess I could see why it wasn't a turn on anymore haha


----------



## Sarah27

donssweetpea said:


> Sarah- I too am sorry to hear of your loss. Thanks for the good luck wishes. And no it isn't just you with the whole "member" thing not working. He said it felt like a job. He has 3 jobs so I guess I could see why it wasn't a turn on anymore haha

Thanks.... :) Geez felt like I was the only one!.. Will have to keep the soy a secret from the hubby... he thinks I am been relaxed for some reason he doesn't believe in all this "mumbo jumbo" stuff!


----------



## Sarah27

baby2010x said:


> Ok. so I'm excited to give this a try. Do you just get it from a health shop? And with me not having a bleed for 6 months can I just randomly start to take it on any day and how much do I take and for how many days? X

Ahh baby you got me there! Sorry I wouldn't know my love! Some googling may be required! The start of this thread is really an interesting read BUT its like 175 pages long... and was making my eyes hurt!!!!


----------



## Butterfly24

> hi i'm new to this thread, have posted before but not got much response. I took soy cd3 - cd7 this cycle and started out taking vit b complex but forgot to take it for 10 days started it again but think its messed my cycle up as i started spotting 7 days after i O'd...
> 
> Now i'm not sure what to do next cycle, can anyone help?
> 
> I took Holland and barretts Soy 23mg X 5 tablets, should i take more this next cycle? So confused.. should i take vit b complex aswell all the way through the cycle too or not at all??

heya hun and welcome here :)

i take vit b complex everyday, i also use the say soy as you although i will be getting a higher dose next time i think becuase if you want to take 200mg like i did this time i had to take 9pills and thats just the soy - abit much for me tbh. by the end i gagged them back up - sorry tmi, and i don't have any issues taking pills but they were too much and too big and tasted funny by the end lol




> Hi all, this is the first time ive visited the forum in a while. I'm currently entering the 7th month ttc still no luck, infact since stopping my pill in June I've had a withdrawel bleed and nothing else since. My periods have always been irregular. Im now at the stage where i just don't know what to do next? Im not ovulating so was thinking of trying soy only i don't really understand how it works, can i take it even though I'm not having periods? If so how much do i take and when? Please help.

well i haven't had any af for around 1 1/2- 2yrs and no ovulation in that time either. i am currently seeing my gyno but there's not alot they can do until i've shifted abit more weight booo :cry:

so i tried soy for the first time last month, i was quite new to it and i'm sure i got quite strong ov pains however i didn't have any opk's and didn't bbt, nor did i write down how many days after taking it i got the pains :dohh: 

this time i've tried a higher dose starting at 160mg for 2 days and 200mg for 3 days. i haven't had a positive opk yet but don't expect to just yet i only took my last lot the other night and have been using fertility friend to bbt.

i'm really really hoping this works as i think it'll be a little while before we get offered any actual fertility help from the docs


----------



## baby2010x

Thanks. So its safe for me to just start randomly then. Not sure what dosage to get? So you take it for 5 days then?


----------



## shelly793

Hello all, Did soy ever stop your period????? This is my 2nd cycle and I'm taking it CD2-6, both times AF stopped on CD3. I hope this isn't a bad thing :(


----------



## Butterfly24

yeah you take them for 5 days dosage depends on you really most people take between 120mg - 200mg 

i took 120mg then upped it to 160mg 1st time and this time i took 160mg and upped it to 200mg


----------



## hope4bump

clw369 said:


> Hello all, Did soy ever stop your period????? This is my 2nd cycle and I'm taking it CD2-6, both times AF stopped on CD3. I hope this isn't a bad thing :(

this is my first month of soy, but it didnt stop my period. i took soy cd2-6 and af was cd1-5...:flower:


----------



## NellyVille

Hi, I maybe repeating a question that's already been asked but this thread is 176 pages long and beginning to give me a headache!! Where is the best UK place to get these soy thingies and when can I start taking them?? I'm on day 13 of my cycle, ovulating whenever it feels like it. Thanks in advance! x


----------



## poppy666

Hi best place is Tesco's in the supplement isle £4 and its totally up to you which days to take but will list below n dosage x

CD2-CD6, CD3-CD7 & CD5-CD9 ( latter more for longer cycles)

dosage whatever your comfortable with 40mg,80mg,120mg,160, & 200mg (maxium) 

:hugs:


----------



## NellyVille

Is that the ones they say are for menopause and healthy heart?? if so they're on 3 for 2 atm!! they're one a day but the website doesn't give the amount of soya per tablet


----------



## hope4bump

NellyVille said:


> Hi, I maybe repeating a question that's already been asked but this thread is 176 pages long and beginning to give me a headache!! Where is the best UK place to get these soy thingies and when can I start taking them?? I'm on day 13 of my cycle, ovulating whenever it feels like it. Thanks in advance! x

soy is available almost everywhere, tesco's, healthshops, holland & barret, ebay and amazon. you can take soy either:
cd 2-6
cd 3-7
cd 5-9

hope this helps...:flower:


----------



## poppy666

NellyVille said:


> Is that the ones they say are for menopause and healthy heart?? if so they're on 3 for 2 atm!! they're one a day but the website doesn't give the amount of soya per tablet

Yes thats the one's 40mg per tab x


----------



## NellyVille

I'll send hubby in on his way home from work!!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie x


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'm in my 2ww ... my cm isn't ew anymore, it's kinda like lotion (sorry for tmi) but not as thick ...

Doesn't look like we'll be getting any :sex: in while we're over in London :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

still nada :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

jojo74 said:


> Hi Sarah, I am pretty much same as u! I am on cd2, normally have 28 day cycles. Decided that I am going to try soy this cycle, I have been trying fir over 18 months so got to try something! I do ovulate on my own, but have heard that soy can just help to make better eggs?! Anyways gud luck if u do try our cycle days quite close do I can keep u informed how I get on x

sarah and jojo

im new to this soy, but i believe if you are going for a better cooked eggie then you should take soy i think 5-9 (the other girls correct me if im wrong) if you want maybe more eggies possibley released maybe not as mature you take the earlier days 3-7 etc. thats what i have taken out of what i've read, hope i kinda got it right :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

when i bought my soy i had to buy a menopause thingy :dohh: i was like hope it doesnt bring on menopause :dohh: i really hope i Ov soooooon :cry:


----------



## Sarah27

Well I think I will be popping to tescos tomorrow.. I should be cd1 by then if my bloody af shows up and I will probably go for taking it earlier......I will use some opks too..... ooh exciting something new to try! 
OMG is anyone watching hollyoaks first look???


----------



## Sarah27

dandybrush said:


> when i bought my soy i had to buy a menopause thingy :dohh: i was like hope it doesnt bring on menopause :dohh: i really hope i Ov soooooon :cry:

LOL gosh lets hope not! hehehehe Are you using opks dandyb?


----------



## dandybrush

i have used one a couple days ago, i saw a faint line, but i only have 3 left :shrug: i didnt wanna use them all up :dohh: so i've been waiting for some ewcm or something :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Oh dandy if you can dont risk leaving days out for testing just incase sweetie x


----------



## Sarah27

dandybrush said:


> i have used one a couple days ago, i saw a faint line, but i only have 3 left :shrug: i didnt wanna use them all up :dohh: so i've been waiting for some ewcm or something :shrug:

I got 50 IC opks from SME fertility.. this month they were only £11 including P&P......handy for those every day testers or twice daily testing and not soo bad on the purse strings... xx


----------



## dandybrush

ok i might jump online and grab some more :dohh: but ill prob Ov before they get here :haha: I'll test again when i get home :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah27

D they are really quick aswell postage wise that is! Aww man just realised you live in Austrlia LOL you are soo miles away from me!


----------



## dandybrush

lol yeah, i ordered 25 strips for $16 incl postage hopefully they will be here tomorrow or day after, and i have 3 strips at home, so i should be right :thumbup: 

where is durham? is that the UK?


----------



## Smile4baby

is it normal to have EWCM after OV? I would have placed m OV about 5-6 days ago with my temp spike. I ahven't taken any OPKs, but I'll get one today. I was thinking AF was en route b/c of the sore boobies, cramping, etc & I did have EWCM earlier in the month. What do you guys think? Is AF on her way or am I STILL fertile??


----------



## Janie66

Hi all xx Great thread this is 

I am on my first cycle using soya, I did the CD2-CD6 using 160mg for 3 days, then upped it to 200mg for 2 days... I was wondering did any of you get pinching sqeezing sensations where I imgine my ovaries are???? as this is what Im getting today, Im CD9 today....as this is my first time, i dont know if I am meant to be feeling this, surley I cant be ovulated this early, Im usually day 15, Ive had no O symptoms yet apart from these sensations, ......anyone????


----------



## Beth_welshy

Evening. 

I'm 9DPO today. I usually start spotting from 7DPO. Looks like Soy has increased my LP. 
I'm still crossing my fingers for a BFP

xxx


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you beth some :dust: for you


----------



## arpeters

*Hello Ladies, 

Mind if I join you? I have been reading this thread for a while and would love to be a part of your Soy adventure. 

I have been ttc for 3 months. This is my first month trying soy. Cd 2 - 4 (120mg) cd 5-6 (180mg). I am on cd 5 and feeling great. I am trying Soy Iso, EPO, OPK, and preseed. Feeling very hopefull for this month (as is everyone else ). 

Wishing lots of  to everyone!*


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welcome arpeters :hugs: 

how are your cycles normally? I hope the soy works for you, im still waiting/hoping that i Ov soon :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: you so remind me of myself last cycle lol you be ok :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: hope so :thumbup:


----------



## SammieGrace

arpeters said:


> *Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am on cd 5 and feeling great. I am trying Soy Iso, EPO, OPK, and preseed. Feeling very hopefull for this month (as is everyone else ).
> 
> Wishing lots of  to everyone!*

hi arpeters!
I am on the same regiment as you are it sounds! This month we tried Soy, EPO, OPKs and PreSeed. First time with the EPO and PreSeed, second try on the soy, third try on the OPKs. I got a pos on CD15! I wish you luck!!


----------



## pink mum

helloo,h r u all today?h r u dandy.poppy


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: pink 

im good, still waiting to Ov :dohh: getting more and more depressed as xmas approaches :dohh: i need to stop thinking about it, its hard when i keep posting the countdown on facebook :haha:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Dandy~

I think you should O 7-10 days after your last dose of Soy. In my case I normally O 11 days exactly after I take my last dose of Soy.


----------



## Butterfly24

welcome to the newcomers ;)

i'm getting quite nervous now lol been a poas with my opk's lol i got some internet cheapies but i did 3 today, each time squinting and holding it up to the light to see if anything is happening pmsl :dohh:](*,):dohh:

i know i know i won't be just ov'ing yet but i'm so nervous about the prospect that it might happen :blush: i'm sure it did last month but i was too stupid to check mhm - ah well done now

on the plus side i am feeling something happening fingers crossed eh


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx dyme, well its about 8 days since my last soy, so i guess im not out yet :thumbup:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

dandybrush said:


> ok thanx dyme, well its about 8 days since my last soy, so i guess im not out yet :thumbup:

What dosage are you taking? I currently take 200mg which is about 5 tablets of the US kind from Wal-Mart.


----------



## dandybrush

i took i think, 80 mg then upped it to 120 mg on the last 2 days, but thats going off what i think the packet says https://www.chemistwarehouse.com.au/product.asp?id=40031&pname=Blackmores+Phytolife+Tablets+30 thats what i took (all i could find here), which is 2 tabs then upped to 3


----------



## arpeters

dandybrush said:


> :wave: welcome arpeters :hugs:
> 
> how are your cycles normally? I hope the soy works for you, im still waiting/hoping that i Ov soon :dohh:

Thank you! I have only spend 2 months monitoring my cycles. They were very random about a year ago and then semi leveled out during the past year. My first month ttc my cycle was 34 days. This last month it was 44 days so I guess I may not have ovulated. I figure that after I track it for a few more months I will have a pretty good idea of when I should ovulate and stuff. I hope it becomes normal. :wacko: 

:dust:


----------



## dandybrush

:wacko: im still waiting for normal :haha: i dont think its meant to be normal ever for some pple, are you bbt charting? thats a good way to know if/when you do Ov, will help you figure out your cycles :thumbup:


----------



## arpeters

SammieGrace said:


> arpeters said:
> 
> 
> *Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am on cd 5 and feeling great. I am trying Soy Iso, EPO, OPK, and preseed. Feeling very hopefull for this month (as is everyone else ).
> 
> Wishing lots of  to everyone!*
> 
> hi arpeters!
> I am on the same regiment as you are it sounds! This month we tried Soy, EPO, OPKs and PreSeed. First time with the EPO and PreSeed, second try on the soy, third try on the OPKs. I got a pos on CD15! I wish you luck!!Click to expand...

 This is my first month using Soy, EPO, and PreSeed. Oh, I am also using the Instead Cups. I am going all out this month. lol Last month I used OPK only. This month I am using everything. I usually ovulate around cd 19, so hopefully the soy will move that up a few days. Keep me updated on how your month goes. Wishing lots of :dust: to you and everyone else trying to conceive their precious angels.


----------



## arpeters

Yes, I am trying to bbt chart. I forgot to do it today :dohh:, but I have done it the other 4 days of this cycle. I hear that it is one of the best ways to become familiar with what your body is doing throughout the month. My mother-in-law gave me a What To Expect Before You're Expecting book that has some charts in the back for bbt charting, so I have been using that. :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

awesome, good work :thumbup: :) you'll get that bfp in no time


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

arpeters said:


> Yes, I am trying to bbt chart. I forgot to do it today :dohh:, but I have done it the other 4 days of this cycle. I hear that it is one of the best ways to become familiar with what your body is doing throughout the month. My mother-in-law gave me a What To Expect Before You're Expecting book that has some charts in the back for bbt charting, so I have been using that. :thumbup:

Have you tried Fertility Friend (www.fertilityfriend.com)? You can track your temps for free and it automatically keeps them for you. It has helped me a great deal!


----------



## arpeters

No, I haven't tried that yet. That sounds great though. I will start using that. Especially since I obviously spend a majority of my time on the internet. lol. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

You are welcome! Happy Temping!!


----------



## Bbumb4me

Tanya8 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I have very long and irregular cycles. The last two were 60 days. I tried soy for the first time (CD5-9 120 mg/day and 160mg on the last day) and got a BFP! I definitely recommend it, especially for those with irregular or long cycles. Good luck!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

Morning all. Today is cd10 for me, I took soy cd2-6 for the first time this month. I was getting worried as majority of the ladies said they felt some sort of twinge after taking the soy, and I didn't...that was until 2:30 this morning! I woke up from really strong aches and pains that lasted (on and off) for about 45 mins. I hope it means something good  :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## gem1985x

Hi everyone I'm on cd 8 took soy 2-6 . Was wondering if anyone experienced flat temperatures whilst/after taking soy !! For three days my temperature been 36.4 ? I have only ever had 2days the same one cycle ? Wondering if this is ok ? I've took temp at exact same time each morninglast three days! Thanks in advance !!! Xxx


----------



## arpeters

I am on cd 5. I am taking Soy cd 2 - 6. Today I have been feeling slight cramping and twinges on the left side of my stomach. Maybe the left tube? Has anyone else felt this so early in their cycle?


----------



## inkdchick

good luck butterfly24 xx


----------



## Janie66

arpeters said:


> I am on cd 5. I am taking Soy cd 2 - 6. Today I have been feeling slight cramping and twinges on the left side of my stomach. Maybe the left tube? Has anyone else felt this so early in their cycle?

This is what ive been feeling since CD8, Im on CD10 now and Im still feeling this on and off...I did the same CD as you....I did ask this question in this thread Im not sure if anyones answered it tho, mine have been tingley almost like electric shock kind of feeling twinges in both sides, where I can only imagine my ovaries are inside, its really weird, I have felt ovary pain before during the big O event, and it is kind of similar, but this is both sides, but diffrent times for each side.. really weird, so has anyone else had this, is this to be expected whilst we have taken soya, Im hoping this will get me my BFP this month, fx fx fx 
XxX


----------



## inkdchick

janie have you read that book in your avatar hun is it good , im 44 this month and have been ttc for 3 years all tests came back good and they say its just time and thats all the help we were offered


----------



## Phexia

Morning soy ladies :flower: This is a busy thread, I hope we get some more BFP's soon! :happydance:

I have a quick question. I've read that some of you get headaches while taking the soy, I just wanted to ask WHEN you got the headaches? I'm on CD 6 (taking SI CD 3-7) and this is the third day I have a headache :growlmad: Is it the soy you think? Will they go away after I stop taking the pills?


----------



## Butterfly24

inkdchick said:


> good luck butterfly24 xx

thanks honey

how are you getting on atm?


----------



## Butterfly24

Phexia said:


> Morning soy ladies :flower: This is a busy thread, I hope we get some more BFP's soon! :happydance:
> 
> I have a quick question. I've read that some of you get headaches while taking the soy, I just wanted to ask WHEN you got the headaches? I'm on CD 6 (taking SI CD 3-7) and this is the third day I have a headache :growlmad: Is it the soy you think? Will they go away after I stop taking the pills?


yes hun i got them the first time i took soy last month but tey did go after i stopped taking them

this time no headaches :)


----------



## inkdchick

im a bit worried and confused to be honest i took soy cd3-7 this cycle and i have had mild cramping since ov (which was cd13), and for about 8 days i have had headaches, loads of gas, and last night i went to the kitchen to dish up dinner and i unwrapped the jacket potato and felt really sick, but dished up anyway, ate dinner and as soon as i had finished i had to run to bathroom and was gagging for about 5 mins, still felt iffy this morning but very tired and stingy eyes and im cd22 today of a 24 to 27 day cycle so got to wait til sunday to find out. o and normally a week before now i would have really sore boobs but so far nothing at all not even sore nipps so i dont know how are you


----------



## Butterfly24

inkdchick said:


> im a bit worried and confused to be honest i took soy cd3-7 this cycle and i have had mild cramping since ov (which was cd13), and for about 8 days i have had headaches, loads of gas, and last night i went to the kitchen to dish up dinner and i unwrapped the jacket potato and felt really sick, but dished up anyway, ate dinner and as soon as i had finished i had to run to bathroom and was gagging for about 5 mins, still felt iffy this morning but very tired and stingy eyes and im cd22 today of a 24 to 27 day cycle so got to wait til sunday to find out. o and normally a week before now i would have really sore boobs but so far nothing at all not even sore nipps so i dont know how are you

well that sounds promising doesn't it hun :flower: fingers crossed

i felt sicky when i smelt food etc last yr but i had a mc - so it does sound positive in the sence and i had that before if that makes sence lol

i'm feeling alright quite nervous tbh, i'm doing opk's about a thousand times a day lol no two lines yet but i know there wouldn't be yet anyway i just don't want to miss anything this month :wacko:

i am having some ov pains today though so fingers crossed it's on it's way :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

aww thanks hun well it sounds like you have ov coming today or tomorrow, i had ov pains for three days and then i ov'd so you might be the same hun so good luck and i'll let you know if you let me know xx


----------



## Butterfly24

inkdchick said:


> aww thanks hun well it sounds like you have ov coming today or tomorrow, i had ov pains for three days and then i ov'd so you might be the same hun so good luck and i'll let you know if you let me know xx

will do chick ;) x


----------



## wanna_baby

Hello ladies!
I am a bit concerened about Soy. beause I took Soy for the first time this month and I think it screwed up my cycle. NOt only did I not get a BFP, I didn't even get my AF yet. I am now 4 days late and I keep getting a :bfn:... I tested 3 times already.... :(


----------



## poppy666

Never heard of that one sweetie?? fx you ov'd late and you get a BFP :happydance:


----------



## donssweetpea

So I started my Soy yesterday evening (cd3). I am super hopeful this month and so is the hubby. Don't know why but our feelings are definitely different this time around. It's a good change from the usual TTC craziness. Instead of being apprehensive we are acutally just enjoying the ride this time. Maybe it is just the attitude I need in order to coax that little eggie into popping out and mingling with his swimmers lol :) Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

well took an opk yesterday, 2 lines but the wrong one was lighter than the other one, and on the pack it says thats a negative so fxed its right and i didnt ov overnight, maybe the temp is so low cause of the late night i had :shrug: but that would be typical wouldnt it :dohh: if i did Ov the one day we didnt :sex: grrrr

for the record i dont think I have yet :shrug:


----------



## pink mum

hello ladies how are u all feeling today


----------



## jojo74

Hi everyone, well u took my first lot of soy before, so excited and apprehensive! Hoping I don't get any side effects- namely headaches as I already suffer from hormonal migraines!!!! So looking firwRd to next week when I ovulate!!! Anyone else on cd3?? Xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am really worried about taking these as they say that if you already ovulate not to take them. What do you think? If I ovulate late because I am taking them but get a bfp at the end....it would be worth it. I mean after 2 years of trying I would try anything.


----------



## Sarah27

dandybrush said:


> lol yeah, i ordered 25 strips for $16 incl postage hopefully they will be here tomorrow or day after, and i have 3 strips at home, so i should be right :thumbup:
> 
> where is durham? is that the UK?

Yep we are UK and there is soo much SNOW!! glad you ordered your opks!


----------



## TaNasha

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone using soy!

It got me my BFP, and i hope all of you will follow shortly!


----------



## jojo74

Hi irisheyes, I have had sleepless nights deciding whether or not to take, but talked it over with dh, we decided that we gave been trying for 18 months, one month trying soy can't do much harm, it may actually get us our bfp!!!! There are lots of stories from both sides, done good some bad, I am just gonna give it a go, if it messes me up I won't use next cycle. With regards to ov late, I was worried about ov early, but quite a few ladies ov same day. I think u have nothing to lose, 2years is a long time, it could help? Xxx


----------



## Sarah27

Helloooo ladies.. 
Well we had loads more snow! :( 
My car is hidden so couldn't get out to get any soy! :( hope I don't miss out for this cycle!!! 

Jojo how was your first soy then? Hard to swallow?


----------



## pink mum

LADIES HERE USE TO SAY THAT after using soya they got very strong ovulation cramps n m very afraid of that sharp pains,i took soya on cd 3 to cd7 now waiing to ovulate


----------



## poppy666

Irish_eyes said:


> I am really worried about taking these as they say that if you already ovulate not to take them. What do you think? If I ovulate late because I am taking them but get a bfp at the end....it would be worth it. I mean after 2 years of trying I would try anything.

I took them and i have regular cycles and ovulate, i did ovulate later on soy this cycle but was worth it :happydance: go for it xx


----------



## jojo74

Hi Sarah, we are quite high up where we live, so we have quite bit of snow but a mile down the road hardly anything! I love thesnow, although hate driving in it, we going skiing 27th December, can't wait! 

The tabs I got are quite small, much easier to take than my prenatal! Just waiting now! What cd are u on? Probably already asked u this terrible memory sorry! Xx


----------



## poppy666

pink mum said:


> LADIES HERE USE TO SAY THAT after using soya they got very strong ovulation cramps n m very afraid of that sharp pains,i took soya on cd 3 to cd7 now waiing to ovulate

Pink mum i can honestly say i never experienced strong ov pains, just mild cramp and thats it xxx


----------



## pink mum

poppy i also experience mild sharp pain,but this time m very scared


----------



## poppy666

Awww dont be, just think its a natural supplement oppose to Clomid so cant or wont do you any harm :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

thx poppy u r so sweet,u know i have orderd preseed but it nt arrived yet, n i hope it arrives b4 i ovulate


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks girls, I am feeling more confident now taking them. So my Tescos man arrived early along with my 3 bottles of Soy (3 for 2). :happydance: I just opened a bottle to have a nosy.....THE SIZE OF THEM!!! :shock: And some of you have taken 5 of these in a row? I think just the size of them and the fact that it says not to exceed recommended daily dosage (1 per day) has me a little nervous again. 

I know I am on CD6 and a bit too late to really start them this month. But I thought if I take them either from now to CD 9 or even just to CD7 would help just a little this month....I guess there is no harm. So if I did just take them tonight and tomorrow night anyone have any recommendations what I can take? What about 3 pills and then I could start proper next cycle. It is my first month after HSG and I want any help I can get.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I would going to take 5 pills for 2 night but I have notice some of you have increased the dosage gradually over 5 nights. Since this is my first time taking them do you reckon that is too much? Sorry for all the questions. :blush:


----------



## jojo74

How exciting irisheyes! My tabs are quite small really, 50mg per tab, I was gutted as I had paid 16 for 60 tabs, butniwquite glad I paid extra as I am terrible taking tablets! I think, although don't quote me, u can take cd6-9, hopefully someone will answer your question, good luck anyway, when do u normally ovulate? X


----------



## poppy666

I took 160mg for 3 nights and 200mg for last 2... they like horse pills arnt they? lol :haha: i use to have a slice of bread to eat one down with n glass of water x


----------



## poppy666

pink mum said:


> thx poppy u r so sweet,u know i have orderd preseed but it nt arrived yet, n i hope it arrives b4 i ovulate

FX it arrives in time sweetie and try not to worry about the Soy you be perfectly fine and hopefully a BFP at the end of it :happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

hi all. cd10 for me, woke up last night to cramps and was so excited lol.....i took soy cd2-6. ps, i know my cm is supposed to be dry after af, but its watery, why do you think that means? anything to do with soy? thanks  :dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

jojo, I normally ovulate around CD16-17. 

poppy, I can't believe the size of them! I think I will be able to get them down ok though. I just hope they don't give me headaches. 

Now I just need to decide how much and long to talk them. :-k


----------



## jojo74

Keep us posted how u get on, good luck, hopefully you will ov earlier! X


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls, well temp dip, no bd last night :dohh: and quite a bit of cramping, I think im about to or am Oving, gotta get some :sex: in tonight


----------



## Butterfly24

well i am on day 4 after my soy and no positive opk's yet :nope: sigh


----------



## lupinerainbow

Butterfly24 said:


> well i am on day 4 after my soy and no positive opk's yet :nope: sigh

I'm on CD12 (could be wrong check ticker) took last soy CD 6 and still not any line on opk let alone positive ... also sigh :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## Butterfly24

how many days does everyone else ov after soy or get a pos on their opk


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Butterfly24 said:


> how many days does everyone else ov after soy or get a pos on their opk

You should O 7-10 days after your *last* dose of Soy. You should O in about 3 to 6 days if your last dose was 4 days ago.


----------



## Butterfly24

thanks hun will keep peeing on my opk's lol


----------



## Beth_welshy

I have PCOS and didn't get a positive OPK till CD 22. 
I thought it would never come but it did! 
I'm waiting to test :) 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Butterfly24

ohh good luck honey ;)

fingers crossed my eggie comes out then x


----------



## Bbumb4me

inkdchick said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks :hugs: im good got hospital tomorrow so hopefully get a scan make sure beanie in the right place bc im paranoid lol.
> 
> How you doing on the Soy? x
> 
> Well i took it cd3-7 at 9pm for the 5 nights, OV'd cd13 and have have very mild cramping on and off ever since with lots of white creamy cm and NO SORE BOOBS OR NIPPS !!!!!! which i normally do so dont know if its good or not but im now cd21 of 24 to 27 so will have to wait and see.
> It would be good as im 44 on the 28th of next month so but i cant think about it as it will drive me nuts.
> Good luck at hosptial hun, did you think you might have been did anything give it awayClick to expand...

Wow! You and I are in the same boat. I'm 42 will be 43 Dec. 29th. :thumbup: We've been TTC for 2 years and 6 months. We are TTC #3. How about you? Your symptoms are very promising and I hope you get your :bfp: Please, please keep us posted. :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

I got a high on my CBFM today-CD14- and also went to the gyno who gave me an ultrasound and found the follicle growing in my right ovary and said I should ovulate in about 6 days. :) However, I told him the soy was shortening my cycles and he said he cannot promote me overdosing on supplements. :( I mean I know doctors can't tell you to take it, but it's obviously working....

Good luck to everyone! Oh, and I know some of us worry about late ovulation but my friend on here just got her BFP today after ovulating on CD30. :happydance:


----------



## Bbumb4me

Allie84 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got a high on my CBFM today-CD14- and also went to the gyno who gave me an ultrasound and found the follicle growing in my right ovary and said I should ovulate in about 6 days. :) However, I told him the soy was shortening my cycles and he said he cannot promote me overdosing on supplements. :( I mean I know doctors can't tell you to take it, but it's obviously working....
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Oh, and I know some of us worry about late ovulation but my friend on here just got her BFP today after ovulating on CD30. :happydance:

Good news on your growing follicle. :happydance:

Unfortunately, many doctors do not promote natural supplements. :nope: Because of this, you have to chose what's right for you and your body. :thumbup: I prefer natural supplements since they have very few side-effects. Besides, you're living proof. :happydance:

Please KUP on your progress. It's looking good! :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

ok well took another opk today, i think it was lighter than yesterdays :shrug: i know its possible i missed the surge, do u think its possible the surge was this morning with the cramps (which have stopped) or do you think its more likely i Oved this morning?? :shrug: or maybe Ov is on its way?? can you get cramps when your LH hormone increases before you actually ovulate? im really hoping we havent missed our chance with the eggie :cry:


----------



## Allie84

Dandy, I get cramps a little now and then up until ov, even today I had a few and the doc confirmed I won't ov for nearly a week. Also, until the OPK is definitely positive I always assume it's all negative (but still BD in case) and wait for the positive...because I've noticed OPKs will vary in shade throughout the follicular phase until the surge. Some people notice a fade in pattern but for me, I've had what I thought was nearly positive and then back to negative and then finally the surge. My first soy cycle, last cycle, I didn't get a pos OPK until CD22 when I ovulated. It will happen soon for you, I'm sure!


----------



## dandybrush

ok so u dont think i should have opked this morning and have somehow missed it?? :dohh:


I hope you are right and its around the corner


----------



## inkdchick

Bbumb4me said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks :hugs: im good got hospital tomorrow so hopefully get a scan make sure beanie in the right place bc im paranoid lol.
> 
> How you doing on the Soy? x
> 
> Well i took it cd3-7 at 9pm for the 5 nights, OV'd cd13 and have have very mild cramping on and off ever since with lots of white creamy cm and NO SORE BOOBS OR NIPPS !!!!!! which i normally do so dont know if its good or not but im now cd21 of 24 to 27 so will have to wait and see.
> It would be good as im 44 on the 28th of next month so but i cant think about it as it will drive me nuts.
> Good luck at hosptial hun, did you think you might have been did anything give it awayClick to expand...
> 
> Wow! You and I are in the same boat. I'm 42 will be 43 Dec. 29th. :thumbup: We've been TTC for 2 years and 6 months. We are TTC #3. How about you? Your symptoms are very promising and I hope you get your :bfp: Please, please keep us posted. :happydance: :dust:Click to expand...

Wow i have never known anyone with a birthday close to mine let alone close in age, have you found ttc hard too!. We have been ttc for 3 years with 10 early m/c behind us i am really hoping that i dont have anymore and if i am definately this month then i hope it sticks. i did a test this morning 9dpo but it was negative, but feel so different that i am really hoping that if i do another one in 3 days time it will be our positive. No sore boobs has really got me excited to be honest and the cramping since ov but i still have to wait urrrghhhh, hate the waiting xx


----------



## inkdchick

Irish_eyes said:


> Thanks girls, I am feeling more confident now taking them. So my Tescos man arrived early along with my 3 bottles of Soy (3 for 2). :happydance: I just opened a bottle to have a nosy.....THE SIZE OF THEM!!! :shock: And some of you have taken 5 of these in a row? I think just the size of them and the fact that it says not to exceed recommended daily dosage (1 per day) has me a little nervous again.
> 
> I know I am on CD6 and a bit too late to really start them this month. But I thought if I take them either from now to CD 9 or even just to CD7 would help just a little this month....I guess there is no harm. So if I did just take them tonight and tomorrow night anyone have any recommendations what I can take? What about 3 pills and then I could start proper next cycle. It is my first month after HSG and I want any help I can get.

I would recommend you start them from cd3-7 next cycle hun for the best result as many ladies on here took them from that cd and they are all pregnant that i know of and hopefully i will be next find out in 4 days xx good luck


----------



## Janie66

inkdchick said:


> janie have you read that book in your avatar hun is it good , im 44 this month and have been ttc for 3 years all tests came back good and they say its just time and thats all the help we were offered

Hiya InkDChick,

I havent read that book, just found that pc online, and thought it looked good according to my age xx Glad to see someone else my age here, sometimes I feel so old amongst others lol..... 

I have been trying to concieve now since june 2009, I too have had some tests from my GP ie bloods FSH progestrone, prolactin , thyroid all came back good except the progestrone one, which said I didnt ovulate that month, which is worring me, because Ive yet to see a positive OPK's since august this year, this is when i really started TTC more serious ina scientific way.... I used IC before, didnt get anything on that, as second line was always to faint to say it was positive, and now im using CBFM for 2nd cycle, and all i had was highs last month from lows. I have had a internal scan, all looked ok on that too, My OH has a lowish sperm count 17% Mil at last SA, and has low motility, so we have that to contend with too...The doctors have all said it just takes one sperm to meet my egg and that's it, but we are still waiting here....My GP wont do anything anymore now,as we dont meet NHS criteria....:growlmad:

I was told i have to see a FS if nothing happens, which I asked to be reffered, but Ive heard nothing back from them yet, that was begging of NOV now. We do feel very alone in all of it regarding help from the NHS, makes me sick that they wont help us just because of age ......yet there people out there everyday getting pregnant when they dont want it. i feel so strongly this NHS criteria needs to be changed. Its just so wrong.

I am now using soya for first month, and all ive noticed this month is, Ive had twinging electric shock type pains where my ovaries are, and my CM is very scant, I a little worried as to why my CM is nearly non exsistedt this month tho, as thats been getting better over last year, could soya being doing this to me?.

FX this is your month, I'm rooting for you xx I have worked it out my AF is due at its latest on Christmas eve, so I am wishing that's when I will find out and I am pregnant, I have my angel inside of me growing, and it would be so perfect, as my mother died that day on dec 24 2008, and well, I have not liked christmas ever since, its been always too sad for me, so I'm hoping My mum is having some part to play in all of this from where she is now spritually.

take care Darling and good luck xxxxxxxx
and GOOD LUCK to all of us here too


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya hun im so sorry about the loss of your mum and really hope that you do get your bfp on xmas eve let me know x
If you get your OH to take zinc that will help with his sperm at lot !!!!
and if you drink tropicana pink grapefruit juice 2 glasses a day you will see an marked inprovement with your cm its fantastic although for a week now i havent been able to drink much of it at all.
At the moment i am cd23 of 24 to 27 day cycles and tested this morning but it was negative, i only tested coz my boobs are not sore and they are normally so sore that i shout if OH touches them but even he noticed that he can do what he like with them and im not shouting lol, they just tingle , itchy sort of with a dull ache and are a bigger size as i have had to go up a bra size lol i cant believe it and am a bit nervously excited to say the least i just hope that in another 4 days that i get a positive result on a bloody test window as i am 44 on the 28th dec and i really really wanted to be pregnant before my 44th b.day , Oh god please !!!!.
As for the sharp pains i had those for three day from cd9 and on cd13 i ovulated with lots of egg white cm and the day after it was gone so i know i ov'd, so wathc out for the egg white cm and get bd'ing as soon as you spot it lol and good luck xxxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

What are the side effects that everyone has been experiencing taking Soy?

I went ahead with taking 3 pills last night (120) and I am not sure if it is just in my head or if I am experiencing some side effects this morning. I feel a bit groggy. I don't know if it is just hunger as I haven't eaten yet or if it is lack of sleep. :shrug:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Janie66 said:


> arpeters said:
> 
> 
> I am on cd 5. I am taking Soy cd 2 - 6. Today I have been feeling slight cramping and twinges on the left side of my stomach. Maybe the left tube? Has anyone else felt this so early in their cycle?
> 
> This is what ive been feeling since CD8, Im on CD10 now and Im still feeling this on and off...I did the same CD as you....I did ask this question in this thread Im not sure if anyones answered it tho, mine have been tingley almost like electric shock kind of feeling twinges in both sides, where I can only imagine my ovaries are inside, its really weird, I have felt ovary pain before during the big O event, and it is kind of similar, but this is both sides, but diffrent times for each side.. really weird, so has anyone else had this, is this to be expected whilst we have taken soya, Im hoping this will get me my BFP this month, fx fx fx
> XxXClick to expand...

I am right along with you! I am 9dpo and since 7dpo I have had sharp/sudden pains in both sides where my ovaries are. Its not a lingering pain but more of a quick pain. I also had some pains in my pubic area and yesterday when I stod up I had a sharp pain in my belly button region. I hope this is it for us!!! :cloud9:

Also my temp kind of shot up this morning, which I hope stays elevated!



Irish_eyes said:


> I am really worried about taking these as they say that if you already ovulate not to take them. What do you think? If I ovulate late because I am taking them but get a bfp at the end....it would be worth it. I mean after 2 years of trying I would try anything.

I have wacky cycles, but usually I O anywhere between CD18-CD22 (usualyl). I took 100mg of soy CD3-CD7 and FF and my opks confirmed O to be CD14. HUGE difference. But everyone is different. Good Luck to You!!!



dandybrush said:


> :wave: morning girls, well temp dip, no bd last night :dohh: and quite a bit of cramping, I think im about to or am Oving, gotta get some :sex: in tonight

:hi: Have fun!!! :winkwink:



Butterfly24 said:


> how many days does everyone else ov after soy or get a pos on their opk

I O'd CD14 after taking soy CD3-CD7....normally O anywhere between CD18-CD22......Good Luck!


----------



## shelly793

Irish_eyes, The only side effect I did notice was I had a headache when I took them @ 5pm so I started taking them right before bed and that helped. What time do you take them? If it's right before bed and you feel groggy in the AM maybe you should try to take them a littel earlier. GL FXed for you :dust:


----------



## poppy666

tryforbaby2 your chart looks good sweetie 7dpo maybe IP? id be tempted to test tomorrow :happydance::happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

Irish_eyes said:


> What are the side effects that everyone has been experiencing taking Soy?
> 
> I went ahead with taking 3 pills last night (120) and I am not sure if it is just in my head or if I am experiencing some side effects this morning. I feel a bit groggy. I don't know if it is just hunger as I haven't eaten yet or if it is lack of sleep. :shrug:

did you take them with food or take them early on in the evening .
I took them cd3 - 7 and took them at 9pm every night but to honest its coz im normally am in bed by 10, well i was til this last few days now im ready to go at 5pm !!!!, so im hoping its worked for me this cycle.
I dont think you feeling groggy is due to the soy the only side effects are normally headaches and i mean headaches sorry if i wasnt much help x


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Hi everyone! 
It's been a while I haven't post anything here. So nice that a few has BFP. Congratz to those lucky people :thumbup:

Well, I'm in 2ww... Last AF was Nov 23rd & I just checked this morning it was BFN :nope: I think I'm out... I dunno. I have long irregular cycles in the past (PCOS). But after 3 months of Royal Jelly & 2 cycles of Soy, it jumped to 35 days. Last month I had a break from Soy since I was taking flu medication. I didn't hope for anything at first. But a couple of weeks ago I had AF symptoms (sore breasts/emotional/occasional acne break) but the :witch: still hasn't arrived. I noticed I have quick pains at my left ovary & sometimes at right though. Been having headx especially if I eat spicy food. Got tired easily too. So, I thought maybe I'm preggo? But the test said otherwise. I feel soooo down. Maybe it's all in my head? :shrug:
I know God has something special in store for each one of us. But it's been hard to keep a positive mind. Maybe it's stupid of me to hope for a miracle... Sorry if I whine a lot here :cry:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Uwais~

No need to apologize. The body plays tricks on us especially when we want something so badly. :hugs::hugs:

D~


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Dyme: I know I probably sound like I'm mad or something... To make matters worse I have occasional bleeding gums too while brushing my teeth in the morning! What's wrong with me?! :dohh: I wish AF arrives quickly if I'm really not pregnant... I'm going crazy & weepy at times! ](*,) :wacko: Anyway thanx for your reply :)


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls ;)

dont think i have oved yet :shrug: am maybe about to :shrug:


----------



## pink mum

hello dandybrush,how r u,i m still waiting like u.dun worry n dun take stress otherwise it will delay ur ovulation


----------



## inkdchick

hiya hun how are you doing on the soy


----------



## dandybrush

im trying not to stress pink mum :dohh: 

sounds like we are close in our cycle days then :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

No stressing Dandy ](*,):tease: :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

u know its easier said than done, but i really feel like im being as care free as possible, trying not to care that i prob wont be preg by xmas and planning on enjoying xmas to its full extent :thumbup:


----------



## pink mum

ya dandybrush v r close in our cycle days, will get our bfp together this month inshallah


----------



## dandybrush

:cloud9: im forever hopefull but always doubtful that its gonna happen for me at all :dohh:


----------



## pink mum

v have to believe in ALLAH n it will happen soon


----------



## dandybrush

to me its God...but you are right :thumbup: i think i should have a bit more faith that God will give me my precious bundle when i am ready for it :thumbup:


----------



## pink mum

nothing can b done against his well, vknow dat.


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup:

anyway im hoping I have Oved yesterday and my temp goes up tomorrow, unless i didnt ov and im gonna in a few days :shrug: i kinda want it to happen so i can stop stressing about when it happens :haha: and can move on to stressing about if it worked or not :dohh: its a vicious circle :dohh: what do you girls think?


----------



## pink mum

lolz dandy brush,first v have to stress about its happening n then if it has worked or not,u r rite.anyhow,,,all the best


----------



## Irish_eyes

clw369 said:


> Irish_eyes, The only side effect I did notice was I had a headache when I took them @ 5pm so I started taking them right before bed and that helped. What time do you take them? If it's right before bed and you feel groggy in the AM maybe you should try to take them a littel earlier. GL FXed for you :dust:

I took them right before bed which was a bit late for a work night...about 12....then I did a bit of tossing and turning before finally falling asleep. 

I didn't feel myself until I got home and I feel as if a headache is starting but I am quite tired so it could really just be that.


----------



## Irish_eyes

inkdchick said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> What are the side effects that everyone has been experiencing taking Soy?
> 
> I went ahead with taking 3 pills last night (120) and I am not sure if it is just in my head or if I am experiencing some side effects this morning. I feel a bit groggy. I don't know if it is just hunger as I haven't eaten yet or if it is lack of sleep. :shrug:
> 
> did you take them with food or take them early on in the evening .
> I took them cd3 - 7 and took them at 9pm every night but to honest its coz im normally am in bed by 10, well i was til this last few days now im ready to go at 5pm !!!!, so im hoping its worked for me this cycle.
> I dont think you feeling groggy is due to the soy the only side effects are normally headaches and i mean headaches sorry if i wasnt much help xClick to expand...

Thanks...I took them before bed but I didn't go to bed until 12 so I think it is more so tiredness. Planning on heading to bed earlier tonight. So one hour before bed is best? 

Is it also ok to drink with them? I don't drink too much but I will be having a few glasses of wine tomorrow night.


----------



## arpeters

So, I took soy cd 2 - 6. Today is cd 7 and I have a very faint line on the opk. Isn't it too early in the cycle to have ANY LH in my system? or do we always have a little or could it be pcos? I have no clue.


----------



## Bbumb4me

inkdchick said:


> Wow i have never known anyone with a birthday close to mine let alone close in age, have you found ttc hard too!. We have been ttc for 3 years with 10 early m/c behind us i am really hoping that i dont have anymore and if i am definately this month then i hope it sticks. i did a test this morning 9dpo but it was negative, but feel so different that i am really hoping that if i do another one in 3 days time it will be our positive. No sore boobs has really got me excited to be honest and the cramping since ov but i still have to wait urrrghhhh, hate the waiting xx

I only knew of one other person who had the same date of birth including same year. :haha: 

Yes, it's been really hard TTC. I really don't know how much longer I can continue. In the 2 years and 6 months, not one BFP. :nope: So I really hoping the Soy will work. I've tried almost everything but so far nothing seems to work. :growlmad: Anywoo, I can't seem to resist trying. :shrug:

I'm sooooo sorry to hear about your losses. I really hope this is your month. Your symptoms sound very promising. :thumbup: FX and sending you extra :dust: :flower:


----------



## Bbumb4me

arpeters said:


> So, I took soy cd 2 - 6. Today is cd 7 and I have a very faint line on the opk. Isn't it too early in the cycle to have ANY LH in my system? or do we always have a little or could it be pcos? I have no clue.

From everthing that I've read, we always have some LH in our system. I believe this is true because I have test long after I O'd and I will still have a faint link on my opk.


----------



## arpeters

Thank you. I know how those of us in the TTC forum always seem to find something new to worry about. lol. You just gave me one less thing to worry about for the next month. Thank you again.


----------



## Butterfly24

morning everyone

hope you're all ok :)

having mild ov cramping but no pos opk i could see a 'shadow' on my last opk but thats it - more than i've had so far it's just a very light pink line hopefully it'll get darker

arperters - i have heard that opk's don't work for some people with pcos, i'm not sure as i've never ov'd using them before. hopefully they will work four us ;)


----------



## inkdchick

Irish_eyes said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> What are the side effects that everyone has been experiencing taking Soy?
> 
> I went ahead with taking 3 pills last night (120) and I am not sure if it is just in my head or if I am experiencing some side effects this morning. I feel a bit groggy. I don't know if it is just hunger as I haven't eaten yet or if it is lack of sleep. :shrug:
> 
> did you take them with food or take them early on in the evening .
> I took them cd3 - 7 and took them at 9pm every night but to honest its coz im normally am in bed by 10, well i was til this last few days now im ready to go at 5pm !!!!, so im hoping its worked for me this cycle.
> I dont think you feeling groggy is due to the soy the only side effects are normally headaches and i mean headaches sorry if i wasnt much help xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks...I took them before bed but I didn't go to bed until 12 so I think it is more so tiredness. Planning on heading to bed earlier tonight. So one hour before bed is best?
> 
> Is it also ok to drink with them? I don't drink too much but I will be having a few glasses of wine tomorrow night.Click to expand...

I think the soy is the same as clomid in that respect so you shouldnt smoke or drink with it for the best results but to be honest if we cut everything out that we have we would have nothing left and if its only one night then go for it there are plenty of women oout there that get drunk have a one night stand and get pregnant so dont worry about it hun go for it and have one for me xx


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Dyme: Just want to correct *Last AF was Oct 23rd not Nov 23rd... :dohh: :haha: Anyway, I have my period today! 
I'm going to try Soy CD 3 - 7 (starting from 140mg with increasing dose). I don't want to hope this month. I mean, it's good enough that my cycle is not long anymore-like it used to. For that I'm happy and relief :) Anyway, I'm going for a short trip to Singapore on Dec 13th. Hubby has to stay home and we will be away from each other for days. :( So I'll just put TTC plan at the back of my head. See how it'll go... Maybe we will TTC again early next year, Insya-Allah...
Good luck to everyone here! :wave: Go catch those eggies. Hehehe 
Lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Uwais~

My cycles shortened as well so I think it really helped with that! Take the best approach that works for you. I also tweeked my dosages to find the right combination for me. I hope we are all successful as well! 

Safe travels...:hugs:

D~


----------



## tryforbaby2

Poppy....I tested for the past 3 days......:bfn:

So my fortune on facebook today is probably the first one I will follow, it reads:

This is going to be a good moment to look elsewhere, Aquarius. You should do just as the artist does when he has worked on a painting for too long, which is take a step back. You need to see some people, travel, go to the theater, and clear your head. This is never easy for you, but don't hesitate. You will realize afterward that it was the best thing for you to do.



Now if that isnt telling me to step back from ttc, I dont know what is.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Where is everyone at on their cycle??? Anyone close to testing time??


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm 12DPO waiting for a BFP or AF

I've never made it past 7DPO. I usually spot then AF arrives at 11DPO. Nothing yet. 
Testing tomorrow. Had a BFN at 11DPO

xxx


----------



## poppy666

tryforbaby2 said:


> Poppy....I tested for the past 3 days......:bfn:
> 
> So my fortune on facebook today is probably the first one I will follow, it reads:
> 
> This is going to be a good moment to look elsewhere, Aquarius. You should do just as the artist does when he has worked on a painting for too long, which is take a step back. You need to see some people, travel, go to the theater, and clear your head. This is never easy for you, but don't hesitate. You will realize afterward that it was the best thing for you to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if that isnt telling me to step back from ttc, I dont know what is.

Hey your only 10dpo sweetie hang in there if you IP late it takes up to 3 days for your body to release hCG into your system :hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I have been taking Soy for a few cycles and today is the first time I have spotted. From all my reading it appears to be normal to have some spotting after :witch: so I am not worried. She flew out on Weds. and today is Friday so she has not been gone long. I took my Soy CD1-CD5, (200 mg) today is 
CD7 and I have cramping/backache coupled with the pink spotting when wiping (tmi). I am due to ovulate on the 11th and we have plans to :sex: from the 8th to the 12th. 

I had my Progesterone tested on the 18th and the RE confirmed that I am ovulating well, just have to catch that darn egg! I plan to keep up my EWCM Regimen until confirming O.

Fingers crossed I get my :bfp: in time for Xmas!:happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Beth_welshy said:


> I'm 12DPO waiting for a BFP or AF
> 
> I've never made it past 7DPO. I usually spot then AF arrives at 11DPO. Nothing yet.
> Testing tomorrow. Had a BFN at 11DPO
> 
> xxx

Awesome that you have made it past 7dpo! Gives extra time for a potential beanie to get snuggled in!! 

Booo for the bfn. Better luck tomorrow for you and I both!!! Fingers crossed!!! xx


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey Pink mum and Dandy,
looks like our cycles will match again this month. I havent been in for a couple of days and havent read back all the way yet. U girls get a positive OPK yet? I did digital tonight and still no smiley face. Sure thing to be tomorrow.


----------



## dandybrush

nope still no pos opk :dohh:


----------



## inkdchick

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> I have been taking Soy for a few cycles and today is the first time I have spotted. From all my reading it appears to be normal to have some spotting after :witch: so I am not worried. She flew out on Weds. and today is Friday so she has not been gone long. I took my Soy CD1-CD5, (200 mg) today is
> CD7 and I have cramping/backache coupled with the pink spotting when wiping (tmi). I am due to ovulate on the 11th and we have plans to :sex: from the 8th to the 12th.
> 
> I had my Progesterone tested on the 18th and the RE confirmed that I am ovulating well, just have to catch that darn egg! I plan to keep up my EWCM Regimen until confirming O.
> 
> Fingers crossed I get my :bfp: in time for Xmas!:happydance:

I hope that you get your bfp for christmas hun i really do.
If however you dont , try soy on cd3 -7 take 3 for 3.4.5. and take 4 for 6,7.
There has vbeen so many women get their bfp on these cd days good luck xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I feel like someone has kicked me in the stomach, and tomato soup made me sick last night ... I don't think it's anything to get excited about though :(

think I'm somewhere between 8 and 10 dpo today thanks to the soy (my ticker is out of whack lol) :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

it could be hun you never know fingers crossed.
I never get itchy boobs and this cycle thats all i have had and when my period should have been 2 days ago they are now feeling a little sore too and the nipps are a little sensitive too so im really hoping that this is it for us and that af doesnt show for a long time, oo have had loads of gas, lighthheadedness, nausea at night and when i get up, hungry, restless sleep, and mild cramping since OV, and very vivid dreams started last night horrible .
Good luck hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: good luck hun, really hope this is it for you, I have to admit it does sound promising for you. 

:dust:

How regular is af for you hun? Have you decided when you're going to test?

I just feel out of sorts, tomato soup is my comfort food lately and I felt so awful after eating it last night, and the pain in my tummy is quite low down :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko:

I've just got this, I know in terms of opks it's not positive ... but it's my smu and I only held it for just over and hour and a half

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0006-7.jpg


----------



## hope4bump

I see a line!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I thought I'd already ovulated though lol ... maybe I was wrong :wacko:


----------



## Beth_welshy

13DPO and a BFN :(
No spotting no AF
I must be out or didn't even ovulate :( 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

you might not have enough hcg yet hun ... don't give up until af is here (if she makes an appearance) :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

inkdchick said:


> it could be hun you never know fingers crossed.
> I never get itchy boobs and this cycle thats all i have had and when my period should have been 2 days ago they are now feeling a little sore too and the nipps are a little sensitive too so im really hoping that this is it for us and that af doesnt show for a long time, oo have had loads of gas, lighthheadedness, nausea at night and when i get up, hungry, restless sleep, and mild cramping since OV, and very vivid dreams started last night horrible .
> Good luck hun xx

Good luck, sounds really promising


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Emmy :) 
I hate seeing that BFN !!! 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Beth_welshy said:


> Thanx Emmy :)
> I hate seeing that BFN !!!
> 
> xxx

:hugs: I know what you mean hun :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

i ovulated today cd 14 :yipee:


----------



## EmmyReece

babyhopes2010 said:


> i ovulated today cd 14 :yipee:

:wohoo:

congrats hun


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks :)
me and my dh are heartbroken we havent had sticky bfp yet :cry:
so im carrying on dec testing thread but other than that im staying away.hope everyones ok :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

its cd 17 n i have not ovulated yet,wat soya did to me,m confused,normally i ovulate on cd17


----------



## pink mum

Hi poppy how r u,poppy m worried about my ovulation,i dunno wether soya has messed up my cycle or not,its cd 17 and no positive opk


----------



## poppy666

Hiya pink mum, just noticed your on a 31 day cycle... mine was a 27/28 day cycle and got my positive cd17 when usually its been cd11 :shrug: so yes was late for me too, just hang in there sweetie... how often do you test? x


----------



## pink mum

Once a day,last time m lh surge was less then 24hrs,normally its mre thn 24 hrs,n i also feel that twing when i ovulate,n my temp also rises,my cycle varies dependind on ovulation my lp is 16 days,


----------



## poppy666

See with the soy women either ov later/earlier or it dont effect theirs n they ov same day, but never read on here someone not ovulating ( if using charting they'll know) so id just hang in there sweetie it'll come in next few days


----------



## pink mum

ya i hope so it comes in a few days,anyhow how r u today,ny symptoms?morning sickness?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im ok thanks :hugs: no symptoms apart from occassional sickness & tiredness, think im going to be lucky n not suffer much lol xx


----------



## pink mum

ahan so all the best n enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

hiya poppy how are you and bump doing today


----------



## tryforbaby2

Beth_welshy said:


> 13DPO and a BFN :(
> No spotting no AF
> I must be out or didn't even ovulate :(
> 
> xxx

Boooo for the bfn! I decided not to test today. Why waste them?.....lol
Doy uo normally use opk's to confirm ovulation or bbt?



inkdchick said:


> it could be hun you never know fingers crossed.
> I never get itchy boobs and this cycle thats all i have had and when my period should have been 2 days ago they are now feeling a little sore too and the nipps are a little sensitive too so im really hoping that this is it for us and that af doesnt show for a long time, oo have had loads of gas, lighthheadedness, nausea at night and when i get up, hungry, restless sleep, and mild cramping since OV, and very vivid dreams started last night horrible .
> Good luck hun xx

Sounds good to me!!! When are you going to test?



babyhopes2010 said:


> i ovulated today cd 14 :yipee:

:dance: 



poppy666 said:


> Yeah im ok thanks :hugs: no symptoms apart from occassional sickness & tiredness, think im going to be lucky n not suffer much lol xx


:wohoo: Hooray for no symptoms!!!


----------



## mamadonna

think i'm o today too :wohoo:


----------



## inkdchick

Glad you ok , i have the tired bug too, as well as gagging, nausea, itchy boobs, wet down there, 2 days late, crying for no reason, irritable, oh god you know what i really dont know whats happening but all i know is that things are certainly different but i still think that my period will show as always and would be more than suprised if it did get a + xx


----------



## inkdchick

Hi tryforbaby2,

I'm not sure what to do to be honest, i am very scared to do another test as the two i did before , ok they were early but i could resist as i had itchy boobs and not sore boobs from OV and still have they are not really sore still just bigger and a bit swollen so that why i did them and they were both negs so im not sure what to do x


----------



## poppy666

2 days late? Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :test::test::dust::dust::yipee::yipee:


----------



## inkdchick

im sitting here crying :cry: mate !!, i cant stop tonight - dont know why but oh well,,,
I cant test i only have boots ones and they have been neg so far and cant get any coz oh wont let me buy any and i dont have my own money at the moment (unemployed thanks to the economy), so i cant ask for money cos he will ask what i have bought im stuffed and apparantly superdrug are the best ones and we havent got one near us anyway :( :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Think Boots are like 50miu not sensitive enough... either superdrug or early response are good one's... arghhhhhhhhhhhhh if you lived near id be there like a shot with my spare one's :growlmad:

Awww hope your ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Could you post them to me hun if i pm you my address bless you :cry: so kind xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah course i can :hugs: no post till monday but you'll get them Tuesday xx


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you so so much that is the day i would test anyway aww bless you you are so kind :) :cry: happy cry tho xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Your welcome they'd only go to waste :hug:


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you, i just had to go onto hubby's laptop mine just dies it turns itself off for some unknown reason but hey something else to cry over lol sniff sniff. Anyway i have sent you a private message and thanks again will let you know when they are here xxx


----------



## poppy666

You'll get me sniffling in a minute :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so confused :wacko:

I assumed from the last time I had a line on an opk that I was somewhere near 8 - 10 dpo ... but I've been getting lines again today :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Why you using opks at 8-10dpo? im confused lol x


----------



## EmmyReece

just in case I was wrong, and I heard that sometimes pregnancy can be picked up on them too ... unless I've heard that wrong somewhere :blush:


----------



## poppy666

No your totally correct, once i got my BFP i piddle on a few opks lol obviously i got 2 lines :happydance: you not used a IC? x


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't got any ics ... should I do an opk with fmu tomorrow? or smu? what dya think hun? :hugs:

I'm half considering getting a frer while we're in London if these lines carry on on my opks :blush:


----------



## poppy666

Id deffo poas every day then get a frer :happydance::happydance:

I got my bfp early at 10dpo then did a superdrug one day after, then opk 13dpo :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not getting too excited as we've only dtd three times this cycle (including once this morning just in case) :blush:

would be amazing if we're lucky enough to get a bfp while we're down in London :cloud9:

I'll do an opk each morning, and then probably a frer next Saturday ... I'll probably log on and let everyone know what happens :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

It nly takes the once :winkwink: good luck sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

thanks hun :hugs:

I never normally have lines on opks ... so either I'm ovulating and I was wrong about last time, or I've been lucky [-o&lt;


----------



## krissie328

So yesterday the :witch: finally showed. I took soy this past cycle and it knocked it down from 111 days to 45 days. So not horrible... however I never did get my bfp....

However, I am going to try again this cycle on days 2-6.

I was wondering since I took 200 mg last time, would it be okay if I took less this cycle? If so how much would you recommend?
:flower:


----------



## Janie66

I am now day CD 13, first cycle using Soya here...dont feel anything different yet, did before few days back, had some twinging pains, but nothing now, I dont feel like I'm going to ovulate soon either, I'm usually day 15-17 I think? just still waiting and watching here still, Hope everyone is doing well etc, cant belive Christmas is in 3 weeks time, I've not even started shopping for it yet YIKES


----------



## dandybrush

still no Ov :shrug:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Ov test getting darker :happydance: so excited! 
Possibly late to ovulate but my cycles can be 28-33days so all is good!

xxx


----------



## AmorT

Hey Ladies, Just stopping in to see how everyone is doing.
I had to take a break from the forum to see if my luck would come a lil easier. 
Glad to see some more people got BFP's since my last visit


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

dandybrush said:


> still no Ov :shrug:


Dandy~

I am sorry. Perhaps your body geared up to O but did not complete the process. I had that happen to me as well a few cycles back. My body geared up to O did not O when it started but O'd a few days after. For example, my body geared to O on CD 14 did not finish the process and O actually occured CD 19. I think its called Secondary Fertility. Keep monitoring your temps and see what occurs.:hugs:


----------



## Janie66

I just wanted to ask Ive read somewhere on this forum that using soya can delay O too, does anyone know why it would do that??, as I think thats whats going to happen to me, Im on day CD14 now,first time using soya this cycle... I ve had no CM change , seems very slight down there of anything, which is unsual for me at this point in my cycle... Im worried what soya done now:dohh: all lows on CBFM and all im getting is the very odd quick sharp cramp, for a fleeting second across my women bits inside  if you understand?? really weird feeling tbh..

Love me xxxxxxx


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Uwais~
> 
> My cycles shortened as well so I think it really helped with that! Take the best approach that works for you. I also tweeked my dosages to find the right combination for me. I hope we are all successful as well!
> 
> Safe travels...:hugs:
> 
> D~

I know, first time I used Soy - nothing much happened as my cycle was still long. Maybe because I started at low dose - 120mg (Day3-7). Then 2nd cycle I took it higher ending with 180mg (Day2-6). That helped my cycle (35 days). Then,I got sick & had a break from Soy. I will take Soy tonight (Day3-7) but not in the hope for TTC plan, just to make my cycle regular. Hey, who knows? :shrug: :haha:
Dyme, I hope you would have better luck than me :hugs:


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm out AF got me last night :(
Think I'll give Soy another shot this cycle but adjust my dose slightly. Think I might have taken too much as I had some ovulation bleeding. 

Last cycle I took CD3&4-120mg CD5-7-160mg

Thinking of taking CD3-5-120mg CD6&7-160mg

What do you ladies think? 

Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww hun, so sorry af got you :( :hugs:

that sounds about right to me, but am sure some of the other ladies will be able to offer some better advice on that side of things.

just done another opk with smu and there's another defo line there, but still classed as negative ... I don't normally get lines of any sort unless I'm close to ovulation, so I'm just completely :wacko:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Hun. 

That's interesting bout the opks. How many DPO are you? 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

somewhere between 9 and 11 I think :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think yesterday's test is slightly darker ...

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/opks4thand5thdec-1.jpg


----------



## inkdchick

emmy can you take a pic away from the packets as its hard to see the lines on a light background sorry hun and then i can have a look ! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've binned all my tests ... I have a bad habit of unless they're in the bin I go back to them and study them over and over again :blush:

lemme try something else ... brb lol


----------



## EmmyReece

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/opkswithouttestpackets.jpg

the top test is the one from yesterday, and the bottom one is the one I've just done ... though I seem to have taken today's at a bit of an angle lol


----------



## poppy666

I can see the lines :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

they seem to be stuck at that sort of shade :wacko:

:dohh: I can't help but get my hopes up


----------



## inkdchick

oooh Emmy thats better i can see the lines now Congrats hun xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know whether to get excited or not ... :dohh:

My heart is telling me to believe in it, to just have a bit of hope as I might have been lucky, but my head is telling me to be a bit more cautious, just to wait it out a few more days as they're not what you'd call a positive opk ... I've somehow got to sneak a frer past Chris while we're in London :blush:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Uwais_Busrain said:


> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> Uwais~
> 
> My cycles shortened as well so I think it really helped with that! Take the best approach that works for you. I also tweeked my dosages to find the right combination for me. I hope we are all successful as well!
> 
> Safe travels...:hugs:
> 
> D~
> 
> I know, first time I used Soy - nothing much happened as my cycle was still long. Maybe because I started at low dose - 120mg (Day3-7). Then 2nd cycle I took it higher ending with 180mg (Day2-6). That helped my cycle (35 days). Then,I got sick & had a break from Soy. I will take Soy tonight (Day3-7) but not in the hope for TTC plan, just to make my cycle regular. Hey, who knows? :shrug: :haha:
> Dyme, I hope you would have better luck than me :hugs:Click to expand...


I've never heard of Soy delaying a cycle but like Clomid it may not have an effect on all women. It could also be your dosage and the amount of Soy in the brand you have. I am in the US and mine came from Wal-Mart the brand they carry has 40mg of actual Soy Isoflavines and not mixed in with any other ingredient which lessens the dosage. Some brands only have low dosage of actual Soy mixed in with another ingredient, so they brand of Soy plays a big part in dosage. Read your label and see how much of the Soy you are taking is actual Soy. If you can't determine from that contanct the maker and inquire of the actual Soy content.

It has helped me regulate my cycles because my cycles are now back to 26 -28 days instead of the 48 days they were. Before Soy my hormomes were all over the place:wacko:.

It may not work for everyone but if you get the right dosage it may be exactly what you need to obtain the results you are seeking!:happydance:


----------



## pink mum

i did my op just a min ago n got my smiley face,its cd18 today,i normally ovulte on cd 17 this time it will b on cd 19, hope to catch the eggy:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck pink mum x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck pink mum :happydance: get as much :spermy: in now before eggy comes :thumbup:


----------



## pink mum

thanx emmy n poppy,i hope to catch it,but my preseedd:(


----------



## inkdchick

good luck pinkmum xx


----------



## pink mum

thanx inkdchicknow plz pray for me to getmy bfp this month


----------



## inkdchick

i will pray as hard for you as i know you will for me this month too i am now 3 days late with some cramping pains down my legs as tho i am about to start my period but there is only white/clear discharge and my boobs are so itchy but i wish al the very best hun when are you testing x


----------



## pink mum

lemme ovulate first lolzzz,most probably on 18th of dec but m sure ill test before that,...u ll get ur bfp soon,m sure,n the signs sounds good,u r defntly preggo.so all the vey best to u inkdchick


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you hun i wish that i could take your diagnosis as true, and then i could relax and just let it just grow and go to full term lol .
I wish you all the best with your OV hun and am sure that you will be getting your positive this month xx:friends:


----------



## pink mum

inshallah:)v will get our bfp this month


----------



## inkdchick

:friends: :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

:hugs::blue:


inkdchick said:


> :friends: :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

oo so you think it will be a boy, now thats incredible as my hubby's family have no girls at all they have all had boys - creepy . but i do have my girls from my previous marriage lol


----------



## inkdchick

:pink: is what i predict for you so get working on that, that means lots of :sex: before OV and then none after two days before ov i think you will have to google it to be sure for a girl but thats what i think you will have xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: good luck for both of you


----------



## inkdchick

aww thanks emmy you too im sure the tests will get darker over the next few days so keep us posted hun xx :friends: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

will do hun ... I'm proper achey in my lower tummy and got lovely blue veins all over my bbs :rofl:


----------



## pink mum

i just want a baby:),no matter it is gal or boy:)...ya but i have heard that X carrying sperms survives for long time thn male,lets hope for the best


----------



## pink mum

thanx n all the best emmy


----------



## inkdchick

EmmyReece said:


> will do hun ... I'm proper achey in my lower tummy and got lovely blue veins all over my bbs :rofl:

see now im achy low down and have a realy good headache and am really tired but i have no more blue veins than normal at the moment but my nipps are a little darker pink more a reddy pink so mayb thats good


----------



## pink mum

inkdchick said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> will do hun ... I'm proper achey in my lower tummy and got lovely blue veins all over my bbs :rofl:
> 
> see now im achy low down and have a realy good headache and am really tired but i have no more blue veins than normal at the moment but my nipps are a little darker pink more a reddy pink so mayb thats godClick to expand...

ahannn dat sounds good n promising:happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

well weds will tell as i will be cd29 by then and way way past af day by that time too


----------



## pink mum

inkdchick said:


> well weds will tell as i will be cd29 by then and way way past af day by that time too

wat cd r u today


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey pink mum. I just got my smiley face too! Bd last night and will tonight too.


----------



## pink mum

All da best trying to cope.i hope we get our bfp this month


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Oh me too. Long two ahead. And I will have a major stressful day at work on the thirteenth which would prob be implantation day. Rage.


----------



## dandybrush

oooh pink mum :winkwink: go little :spermy:

:shrug: dunno whats going on with my cycle :shrug: :cry: i dont think we have had enough :sex: to make any possible Ov count :dohh:


----------



## pink mum

hi dandybrush i hope to catch that egg


----------



## dandybrush

thanx...but i think it not gonna happen this cycle, prob cause i want it too bad :cry:


----------



## pink mum

y r u saying like that,y r u upset


----------



## mindyb85

this was my second cycle taking soy (even tho I messed it up this month) 
I only took it like 2 days because I kept forgetting so i think it was like days 4 and 6 and 150mg
I have very long and irregular cycles and last cycle the soy brought my cycle down by a week and this cycle I o'd for sure 100% on cd 20-22 which was amazing, now I think I might be pregnant
Thank god for soy and vacation
After 2 years NTNP and 7 month TTC with PCOS and 2 surgery's, 2 chemicals, maybe soy finally did it!!!
you can check my thread on the prego tests section and see a possible line
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-update-56-fmu-64-just-cant-resist-lol-7.html
Good Luck Girls!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: just feeling bumbed and unhopeful today :(


----------



## pink mum

:hugs:comeon dandybrush dun loose hope ull ovulate soon and will get ur bfp


----------



## poppy666

Congratz sweetie :happydance:


----------



## pink mum

mindyb85 said:


> this was my second cycle taking soy (even tho I messed it up this month)
> I only took it like 2 days because I kept forgetting so i think it was like days 4 and 6 and 150mg
> I have very long and irregular cycles and last cycle the soy brought my cycle down by a week and this cycle I o'd for sure 100% on cd 20-22 which was amazing, now I think I might be pregnant
> Thank god for soy and vacation
> After 2 years NTNP and 7 month TTC with PCOS and 2 surgery's, 2 chemicals, maybe soy finally did it!!!
> you can check my thread on the prego tests section and see a possible line
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-update-56-fmu-64-just-cant-resist-lol-7.html
> Good Luck Girls!!!! :dust: :dust:

congrats i can c 2 lines in the 3rd image


----------



## mamadonna

mindyb85 said:


> this was my second cycle taking soy (even tho I messed it up this month)
> I only took it like 2 days because I kept forgetting so i think it was like days 4 and 6 and 150mg
> I have very long and irregular cycles and last cycle the soy brought my cycle down by a week and this cycle I o'd for sure 100% on cd 20-22 which was amazing, now I think I might be pregnant
> Thank god for soy and vacation
> After 2 years NTNP and 7 month TTC with PCOS and 2 surgery's, 2 chemicals, maybe soy finally did it!!!
> you can check my thread on the prego tests section and see a possible line
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-update-56-fmu-64-just-cant-resist-lol-7.html
> Good Luck Girls!!!! :dust: :dust:

i saw a line congrats :happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

inkdchick said:


> Hi tryforbaby2,
> 
> I'm not sure what to do to be honest, i am very scared to do another test as the two i did before , ok they were early but i could resist as i had itchy boobs and not sore boobs from OV and still have they are not really sore still just bigger and a bit swollen so that why i did them and they were both negs so im not sure what to do x

Oh I see. Well Thank Goodness Poppy is sending her 'unused' lucky hpts!!! How sweet of her! When i got my bfp in May I sent the rest of my softcups to a bnb friend!



Beth_welshy said:


> I'm out AF got me last night :(
> Think I'll give Soy another shot this cycle but adjust my dose slightly. Think I might have taken too much as I had some ovulation bleeding.
> 
> Last cycle I took CD3&4-120mg CD5-7-160mg
> 
> Thinking of taking CD3-5-120mg CD6&7-160mg
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Xxx

:hugs:

I only used 100mg of soy CD3-CD7 and my ovulation was moved up 4-5 days!



EmmyReece said:


> I think yesterday's test is slightly darker ...
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/opks4thand5thdec-1.jpg

If you are taking these opks after ovulation, then they are supposed to look like that. I hope I am not being the party pooper in here, but we all have traces of LH in our system and our levels change daily and at different times of the day. If you go to peeonastick.com and look for opk's as hpt's you'll see somepics and get some good advice.

Good Luck!!!! :hi:



pink mum said:


> i did my op just a min ago n got my smiley face,its cd18 today,i normally ovulte on cd 17 this time it will b on cd 19, hope to catch the eggy:happydance:


:wohoo: I love the :) face!




mindyb85 said:


> this was my second cycle taking soy (even tho I messed it up this month)
> I only took it like 2 days because I kept forgetting so i think it was like days 4 and 6 and 150mg
> I have very long and irregular cycles and last cycle the soy brought my cycle down by a week and this cycle I o'd for sure 100% on cd 20-22 which was amazing, now I think I might be pregnant
> Thank god for soy and vacation
> After 2 years NTNP and 7 month TTC with PCOS and 2 surgery's, 2 chemicals, maybe soy finally did it!!!
> you can check my thread on the prego tests section and see a possible line
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-update-56-fmu-64-just-cant-resist-lol-7.html
> Good Luck Girls!!!! :dust: :dust:


I hope this is it for you!!!!!


----------



## vanessa24

Hello ladies and congrats to all the :bfp:s! Well today is CD 26 for me and lately my cycles have been 32 days. For about a week now I have had sore and itchy nipples which I have never had before because usually I just get really sore boobs. Other than the sore and itchy nipples I have not had any other symptoms. Of course after so many years of trying without any success I don't think I am pregnant but I think AF will come earlier and maybe make my cycles shorter. Either way I will have soy to thank :thumbup: Good luck ladies and :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

so far the soy hasnt shortened my cycle :shrug: maybe i didnt take enough :cry:


----------



## vanessa24

How much did you tak and what days dandy?


----------



## dandybrush

i took cd 4-8 and i took 80mg on 4-6 and 120 mg on 7, 8 :shrug: i think im stressing too much so im not gonna Ov till i destress, i need to stop thinking about it :dohh: like thats gonna happen


----------



## vanessa24

Ugh I know how you feel Dandy...its so hard not to think about it or stress about it. I took it CD3-6 and 160 mgs...


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i might up mine next time :dohh: but i actually believe atm that my stress is stopping me from Oving :shrug:


----------



## vanessa24

It could be Dandy and I'm sure everyone would tell you not to stress or think about it too much but I know how hard it is not to. Maybe you can do something that will help keep your mind off it or something that will help you relieve your stress. I walk 2 miles everyday and it seems to help me so maybe you can try going for a walk or the gym or whatever you think would help you. :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

Ladies, Soy-Iso brought my OPK+ date forward by *10 days*!!!!
I avg a OPK+ on CD26. It's CD16 and I just got my LH surge +

woooohooooooooo

I've been TTC for 3 cycles and this is my first cycle with Soy-Iso! 
I took 120 mg on CD5-7, 160 mg on CD8-9.


----------



## LadySky

Can I jump in?? I'm new here :)

I am so excited that so many others are trying soy, it seems like there have been a lot of :bfp:'s! I am actually in the 2ww after trying it for the first time. I took 120mg CD 3-7. The only side effects I noticed were some cramping and it made me ovulate like 3 days sooner- super dark opk line. So, so far so good!


----------



## Allie84

I got a peak on my monitor today so looks I'm ov'ing now, too. A bunch of us in the 2ww at the same time!!

Dandy, if you've BD'ed enough to cover, I think you're still in it no matter when you ovulted. Also, remember you're only CD21 so even if you haven'ted ov'ed it could be coming really soon. I ovulated CD23 my first soy cycle. :hugs:


----------



## arpeters

I know this question has been asked a couple of times, but I do not wish to review 51 pages to find the answer. lol. So, I am going to ask again. 

How long after you finish SOY might you ovulate? I finished 4 days ago. I ask because I have been having some cramping today and was wondering if this might be the reason why. Thank you.


----------



## Bbumb4me

arpeters said:


> I know this question has been asked a couple of times, but I do not wish to review 51 pages to find the answer. lol. So, I am going to ask again.
> 
> How long after you finish SOY might you ovulate? I finished 4 days ago. I ask because I have been having some cramping today and was wondering if this might be the reason why. Thank you.

I think you should O 7-10 days after your last dose of Soy


----------



## arpeters

That would be so great! Thank you very much for answering so quickly!


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx allie i hope its still on its way then :thumbup:

vanessa - yes walking my dog for about 5kms a day really destresses me, i've been slack and not walking maybe thats why my stress has gone up :shrug: but ill make sure to try to do it every day and keep my stress down

lots of :dust: allie, go catch that eggie


----------



## jojo74

Hopefully someone can help, I am on cd 8 normally I have hights on cbfm by now, but still nothing? Anyone else have this? 

Liz legend so happy for u getting ov early, sounds really promising! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

quick update ... my opks are ever so slightly darker today, even though there wasn't much ink in the test for some reason :happydance:

I'm defo getting a frer for while we're in London if it carries on like this :)


----------



## pink mum

hi ill ovulate today its cd19,yesterday i got my smiley face n still its there that means i have not ovulated yet,n will ov with in next few hours,n i finally got my preseed notification now will go to pick it from the post office,but on the other hand my husband is so busyyy,i dun know wther vll make it today or not,he says he is very bzy till 11,what should i do now


----------



## EmmyReece

I should think tomorrow would be ok too ... but if you can persuade your fella otherwise :winkwink:


----------



## pink mum

i hope we can make it today or tomorrow,how r u emmy


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies

I wont be taking Soy this month afterall, I just got my BFP on a Clearblue digital :)

Im still spotting :( but i dont have any pain

Midwife is phoning me this afternoon

Im still in shock!!! 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I wont be taking Soy this month afterall, I just got my BFP on a Clearblue digital :)
> 
> Im still spotting :( but i dont have any pain
> 
> Midwife is phoning me this afternoon
> 
> Im still in shock!!!
> 
> xxx

I knew it, congratz sweetie :yipee::yipee::headspin::bfp::rain:


----------



## pink mum

congratulation beth


----------



## Folly

I took soy CD5-9 this cycle and it moved my cycle from CD18 to CD29 by which time we'd stopped :sex: every other day as my temps showed I might have OV'd on CD18 as normal and I was pretty fed up and expecting AF! I did get a much stronger temp shift on CD29, sooo annoyed that we totally missed the egg after all our efforts earlier in the month!

Expecting AF in the next day or two and not sure if I should take soy again, the temp shift makes me think it did make me ovulate harder but I'm not sure I can deal with 42 day cycles compared to my usual 29 day ones. Maybe I should take it CD2-6 or something?


----------



## EmmyReece

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I wont be taking Soy this month afterall, I just got my BFP on a Clearblue digital :)
> 
> Im still spotting :( but i dont have any pain
> 
> Midwife is phoning me this afternoon
> 
> Im still in shock!!!
> 
> xxx

:wohoo:

congrats hunni x x


----------



## EmmyReece

pink mum said:


> i hope we can make it today or tomorrow,how r u emmy

I'm doing ok hun ... kinda excited for Friday to be honest ... I can't wait to get away for a few days ...

Am still really achey in my lower tum, still getting lines on my opks too ... I think if my test would have had enough ink in it this morning, there would have been a darker line than yesterday, I must seem so crazy using the last of my opks as hpts lol :blush:


----------



## pink mum

it will get darker soon n that time it will have enough ink to make it dark:),just wait n watch i wish u all the best


----------



## EmmyReece

thanks hun :hugs:

would be amazing if I got a bfp while we're down in London [-o&lt;

Though I do keep telling myself not to get too excited just in case it doesn't happen :blush:


----------



## katiekittykat

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I wont be taking Soy this month afterall, I just got my BFP on a Clearblue digital :)
> 
> Im still spotting :( but i dont have any pain
> 
> Midwife is phoning me this afternoon
> 
> Im still in shock!!!
> 
> xxx

CONGRATULATIONS Beth :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, the dull ache seems to have vanished this morning, but I did feel terribly sick when I was driving OH to work. Has soy made anyone else nauseous, or could it be something else and nothing to do with the soy?

Hope everyone is OK today :flower:


----------



## lornapj83

congrats on the BFPs and can i ask what dosage you took and what days please :) i took day 2 160mg day 3 160mg day 4 200mg day 5 200mg and day 6 200mg :) xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx ladies 

xxx


----------



## hope4bump

Beth_welshy said:


> Thanx ladies
> 
> xxx

congratulations  how lovely just before Christmas :flower:


----------



## silverbell

Hello ladies

I did read the first few pages of this thread, but I'm afraid I still have some questions and wondered if any of you knew the answers?

1) Can you take Soy if you have very regular, clockwork normal-length cycles?

2) When exactly should you start taking Soy and at what dosage?

3) Is it likely to mess a usually regular cycle up?

Sorry for the questions, but we're on cycle 5 now of TTC at all the right times and I've been doing some research on various things that I haven't tried yet to see if we can get that elusive :bfp:

If you have any experience/advice/answers to my questions I'd be really grateful to hear it.

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## lornapj83

silverbell said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I did read the first few pages of this thread, but I'm afraid I still have some questions and wondered if any of you knew the answers?
> 
> 1) Can you take Soy if you have very regular, clockwork normal-length cycles?
> 
> 2) When exactly should you start taking Soy and at what dosage?
> 
> 3) Is it likely to mess a usually regular cycle up?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, but we're on cycle 5 now of TTC at all the right times and I've been doing some research on various things that I haven't tried yet to see if we can get that elusive :bfp:
> 
> If you have any experience/advice/answers to my questions I'd be really grateful to hear it.
> 
> Thanks, ladies!

hi i have a regular cycle well every 26 to 28 days and this is my 2nd month of taking it first month i took it days 3 4 5 6 7 and 160 mg but this month i took it day 2 3 4 5 6 and i took 16omg for the first 2 days then the other 3 i took 200mg 
you take soy like the same days you would take clomid and never go over 200mg 
also it didnt mess with my cycle it just made me ovulate stronger :) hope that helps xx


----------



## silverbell

That's ever so helpful - thank you so much!


----------



## poppy666

I had regular cycles of 28 days & to best of my knowledge ovulated every month, just thought id give it a go and was lucky cos it worked, good luck sweetie n the girls on here are fab so will help you if you worried or concerned about anything xx


----------



## donssweetpea

Hi ladies :) I am now on CD9 and I took the soy for CD3-7. I've been having lots of twinges in my ovaries which I am hoping is a good sign. I took an OPK yesterday and it was negative which I figured but which day should I really start the OPK's? I have PCOS and this is my first month off the pill. My doc said the first couple of months off the pill would be my most fertile. So basically I have no idea how long my normal cycle would be. Any advice? Thanks so much in advance :)


----------



## poppy666

I started poas early just incase i ov'd earlier :shrug: so started on cd8 :hugs:


----------



## silverbell

Thanks so much, dons. Congratulations as well! :happydance:

I've started a few other things this cycle (raspberry leaf tea, soft cups and cough syrup), so I think I'll give it one more cycle to see if any of these make a difference and then I'll start the soy for cycle 6 if I'm not lucky.

Thanks so much to you both x


----------



## katiekittykat

My 1st month off the pill I started testing on cd6 and ov'd on cd29. The trouble with being on the pill is, you have no idea what your cycle will do once you're not taking it!

I would keep testing from now until you get a positive. xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

liz_legend said:


> Ladies, Soy-Iso brought my OPK+ date forward by *10 days*!!!!
> I avg a OPK+ on CD26. It's CD16 and I just got my LH surge +
> 
> woooohooooooooo
> 
> I've been TTC for 3 cycles and this is my first cycle with Soy-Iso!
> I took 120 mg on CD5-7, 160 mg on CD8-9.

:wohoo:

Hooray!!!



Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I wont be taking Soy this month afterall, I just got my BFP on a Clearblue digital :)
> 
> Im still spotting :( but i dont have any pain
> 
> Midwife is phoning me this afternoon
> 
> Im still in shock!!!
> 
> xxx

Congratulations!!!!! :dance: So nice to see the good news!!!!


----------



## donssweetpea

Thanks ladies :) I will start testing again today. I've been TTC for a little over 5 years now. I'm bound to get my BFP soon :) Good luck to all


----------



## lupinerainbow

Congrats to the BFP's! :happydance: Hope to be joining you soon! 

xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls, well for the last i dont know how may days i have had lots of wet clear/cloudy cm, and really itchy boobs, well up until half hour ago the cm is now sort of a creamy peachy colour still wet but with little bits of dark brown cm in it only tiny bits but does this mean im gonna be out. My boobs are still itchy but i have no real pain at all just an uncomfortable feeling low down thats it oh and ive been so damn tired and ive had a blinding headache since last night but thats it


----------



## poppy666

Could just be a bit of implantation blood sweetie, they say it takes days to travel down n out your body :thumbup: sent your tests off just forgot to pm you :dohh::haha:


----------



## inkdchick

o thank you and do you think so i would be so relieved if it was and could it get worse
hun as ive never had implantation bleeding before so i have no idea what to expect , i feel a little bit unsure of whats happening now and i have aching down my legs only slight but there if you know what i mean and am so nervous now.
That means then that i should test after the dark stuff has gone then or can i test on weds morn and it will show up x

Sorry im just rambling am so so nervous now


----------



## poppy666

Dont know much about implantation bleeding ive not had it either, but many women confuse it with their af arriving early etc so think their out that cycle only to find they pregnant, when you due af? x


----------



## inkdchick

3 days ago !!!! so you can see why im really nervous.
My boobs are still so itchy and achy and tired is an understatement so i just think that if i just go along with i am out then i will be nicely suprised when af doesnt show fully and i get a nice bfp xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

YAY! I ovulated! :happydance: Just missed the OPK that showed it somehow :blush:.. but i'm in TWW now and i am really hopeful!! 


xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

good luck hun x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Good luck to you inkdchick!! Sounding hopeful! :thumbup: Fx'ed! 


xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

well girls looks like no ov is gonna happen for me, i think the soy didnt work, either that or my stress/bad moods are affecting my Ov :dohh: im thinking maybe i should stop trying and maybe stop temping until the new year, im really quite worked up about not being preg by now :cry: 

what do you girls think?


----------



## dandybrush

aww congrats beth :happydance:


----------



## Folly

dandybrush said:


> well girls looks like no ov is gonna happen for me, i think the soy didnt work, either that or my stress/bad moods are affecting my Ov :dohh: im thinking maybe i should stop trying and maybe stop temping until the new year, im really quite worked up about not being preg by now :cry:
> 
> what do you girls think?

As I posted this morning soy delayed my ovulation by 11 days so don't make the same mistake I did and give up too soon or you'll be kicking yourself!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

dandybrush said:


> well girls looks like no ov is gonna happen for me, i think the soy didnt work, either that or my stress/bad moods are affecting my Ov :dohh: im thinking maybe i should stop trying and maybe stop temping until the new year, im really quite worked up about not being preg by now :cry:
> 
> what do you girls think?

Dont give up yet, I took soy days 3-7 and although I didnt get a positive OPK, FF has just informed me that I O on CD28, so there is still time yet for you.

I am not sure if I usually O as this is the first cycle I have taken temps but my last cycle was 31 days so if I was O then soy has certainly delayed it, but am glad me and DH kept at it until FF confirmed O this morning.

Good luck and :dust: to all the soy girls


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx girls, ill try to keep going with the every second night plan


----------



## katiekittykat

dandybrush said:


> ok thanx girls, ill try to keep going with the every second night plan

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey Dandy,
we've had the same cycles for a while. U usually ovulate no problem? Sometimes pet i think all this stuff isnt just as predictable and 'scientific' as we assume. My AF was four days late last cycle and it hadnt been late for a year. Some cycles are maybe just a bit different, i bet you o tomorrow! 
But i know what you mean about wanting to escape all this. I think that way too.


----------



## dandybrush

trying no my cycles normally go from 2-4 months long :dohh: i only have Oved recently cause i did a round of clomid and then this one i was hoping the soy would do the same thing :dohh: i guess im not out yet :shrug: but i really need to find a way to destress, its like its always at the back of my mind even when im at work :dohh: and i just know that it wont help by stressing so much over it :cry: but nothing i do will take my mind off it


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Think we were waiting for our last AF together, thats y i thought that.
This is my 12th cycle and i stress too. Id be due to implant on Monday and i have a massive day at work that day, prob the biggest of my career. O was today i think and i also had a very stressful day. Bd last night but it was such a chore. We not the most charged couple at the best of times!! TTC is really hard, thats why i chose my name because i think it should be called trying to cope!!


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: i really get what you mean :hugs: I hope that you managed to catch that little eggie :dust: to you 

trying to cope is too true :dohh: i wish i could have just fallen preg by accident as some other pple i know :dohh:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Not sure about that. Its hard now chick but you will get your baby and itll mean so much. I hope you o very soon.


----------



## dandybrush

me too :dohh:


----------



## pink mum

hello gals my comp is not working today.:(


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: pink mum how are you today?


----------



## pink mum

m fine dandybrush h abt u,but my crappy net huh


----------



## dandybrush

yer still feeling down/sad :shrug: am trying to get more positive though :thumbup: yeah sux your comp is not working


----------



## Smile4baby

Hey Ladies, Congrads on the BFPs.. Witch got me this morning, I'll start Soy tommorrow. I did CD 3-7 last month using 60 mg, 80mg, 120 mg, 160mg 160 mg. I think I'll start with 100 mg this time & work my way up to 160 mgs. Good Luck ladies & Baby Dust!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

sorry smile :hugs: you'll catch it next time :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Congrats onthe BFPs, sorry about the AFs.....

dandy, just keep BDing, even if you need to take a break from temping/OPKs, etc. I am confident you're going to ovulate....even if it take a bit. Cycle before last I ovulated on CD37...and we BDed every other day until then. Whew!!!! I think a mental break is a good thing and ov will happen at some point.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx allie :friend: i dont mean to be such a debbie downer :dohh: im feeling happier now though :thumbup: hope OH can keep on with the plan :dohh:


----------



## sun

I am thinking of trying these this month, but am still breastfeeding my son (3x/day)... Does anyone know if it is ok to take while BF? I have heard soy is ok, but only up to a certain dose. DOn't know what does is recommended to aid fertility... can anyone help?? xx


----------



## shellie31

liz_legend said:


> Ladies, Soy-Iso brought my OPK+ date forward by *10 days*!!!!
> I avg a OPK+ on CD26. It's CD16 and I just got my LH surge +
> 
> woooohooooooooo
> 
> I've been TTC for 3 cycles and this is my first cycle with Soy-Iso!
> I took 120 mg on CD5-7, 160 mg on CD8-9.

*YAY LIZ *:cloud9: That's great news:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## shellie31

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I wont be taking Soy this month afterall, I just got my BFP on a Clearblue digital :)
> 
> Im still spotting :( but i dont have any pain
> 
> Midwife is phoning me this afternoon
> 
> Im still in shock!!!
> 
> xxx

*AWW BETH CONGRATULATIONS *:cloud9: Tha's amazing news & gives the rest of us soy girls hope:hugs: :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## shellie31

Poppy.
Good luck today :thumbup:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## noelle1979

Question ladies... I took 160mg CD2-4 & 200mg 4-6. my cycles are fairly short (25 days) and I usually get a peak on CBFM (10-12). I have just tested on CMFM and I have a high on day 7?!!! Is this because of the soy do you think and do you guys think that is ok? Bit worried taking soy, hope it is helping and wonder if my cycles are short should I?? And also do you think the dose is too high?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: I don't think my opks are getting any darker ...

To be honest guys I don't know what to think. As I've said I don't normally get lines on my opks, and all I'm getting at the moment is very faint lines ... I'm having a really hard time believing that I could have been lucky this cycle, not too sure if I'll be getting a frer or superdrug test while we're in London at this rate :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

i was getting really dark lines, on my OPK's a week ago then i dunno i think the Ov didnt happen :cry: and now im getting faint ones, i think im gonna have to wait for my body to gear up again :cry: 

i feel your pain Emmy, dont forget though it is possible to miss the LH surge and maybe it happened between the OPK's you took, so keep up your bding :thumbup:


----------



## pink mum

still smiley face is there/n have not ovulated yet,its been 3days not like 42 hrs since first smiley face,it was day b4 yesterday 4pm when i first got my smiley,wats going on m confused


----------



## katiekittykat

pink mum said:


> still smiley face is there/n have not ovulated yet,its been 3days not like 42 hrs since first smiley face,it was day b4 yesterday 4pm when i first got my smiley,wats going on m confused

Maybe you're just having a really longe surge - something to do with the soy? :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

i dun have ny idea but normally my ovualtion takes place btw 24 to 36hrs after lh surge,last time it was less then 24 hrs n this time its taking so long n v dtd today in the morning n used preseed,n ,y husband has a busy schedule he wont b available for bd now


----------



## Phexia

sun said:


> I am thinking of trying these this month, but am still breastfeeding my son (3x/day)... Does anyone know if it is ok to take while BF? I have heard soy is ok, but only up to a certain dose. DOn't know what does is recommended to aid fertility... can anyone help?? xx

I waited until I stopped breastfeeding because I read that these doses of soy aren't safe while bf'ing. The SI did kick start my cycle right away :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies how are you all doing,
i just received my soy today :happydance: but i was wondering if i could still take them today :-k
im on cd 11 & my cycle is anything 36-40 if not more, last mnth I ov on cd26.
Im still bleeding/ spotting @ the moment (sorry tmi):blush:

Maybe just take them for 2-3 days what do u ladies think????:shrug:

thank u for all the advice :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

well its just too stressful, OH is too busy/tired to keep up with the plan so im giving up, im not gonna ask for any more BD, im gonna stop trying for a xmas bfp :dohh: we'll go see the gyn in the new year and get me bak on clomid and hopefully he will be ready to try then...better get him to do his SA soon


----------



## pink mum

hello ladies how r u all


----------



## brillbride

Smile4baby said:


> Hey Ladies, Congrads on the BFPs.. Witch got me this morning, I'll start Soy tommorrow. I did CD 3-7 last month using 60 mg, 80mg, 120 mg, 160mg 160 mg. I think I'll start with 100 mg this time & work my way up to 160 mgs. Good Luck ladies & Baby Dust!!!!

hi smile 4 baby--i got AF today as well---not happy

dont know whether to do soy this month or not..decisions....

poppy--gd luck with the scan..xx

congrats 2 all the bfps!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie, not too good regarding my scan atm, they couldnt see anything in the sac even tho its grown since last week, they've taken blood today for my hcg levels and again thurseday, trying to hang in there n hope for a miracle but its hard x


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed for you poppy hun :hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey emmy did u take soy, & what cd did u take it?


----------



## Billyboots

Soy has made my cycles worse!! Thought I'd give it a try as my cycles range from 30-40 days, I am now on cd61 with bfn and no sign of ovulation. I took the right dose on the right days so am definately not trying this again! Any tips for helping af on it's way? I'm so fed up :(


----------



## hope4bump

thinking of you poppy... let us know what they said.xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks and will do xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Sparklegirl said:


> hey emmy did u take soy, & what cd did u take it?

I took it from cd8 hun cos af was messing me around ... and I took it for the full 5 days, I figured that as my cycles are so long that it couldn't hurt giving it a try :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

its still early days poppy--hope and pray for the best----hope the hcg goes up.....will think of you in prayers and thoughts...best of luck....xxx


----------



## poppy666

Think i need all the prayers i can get, thank you brillbride :kiss:


----------



## sun

Good Luck Poppy! xx


----------



## dandybrush

oh no poppy, lots of :dust: and good thoughts heading your way, my fxed for you :hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

EmmyReece said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> hey emmy did u take soy, & what cd did u take it?
> 
> I took it from cd8 hun cos af was messing me around ... and I took it for the full 5 days, I figured that as my cycles are so long that it couldn't hurt giving it a try :hugs:Click to expand...

im cd11, do u think i can still take it maybe just for 2-3 days??? how long are ur cycles normally mine 36-42days sumtimes 45-49


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hope everything will be ok Poppy! 

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Oh dear poppy, i was caught up in my own crap & didnt read it till now :dohh:

Will def keep u in my prayers & fx for u :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Your ok sweetie im ok, but thanks sparkle :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

hello ladies how are u all.poppy dun worry everything will b fine,


----------



## Allie84

Thinking of and praying for you, Poppy. :hugs: FX it's good news, when do you find out?


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey Poppy - I hope it works out for you, honey! Love and baby dust, Minky XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

One more thing, Poppy :hugs: coming your way. Hang on in there, girl...


----------



## Blondie87

Hey ladies.. I was looking for a Soy thread on here, and I found this! 
This is my 2nd cycle on Soy. Last cycle I took it on CD 5-9 and ovulated on CD 27... This time I am taking it CD 3-7. Hopefully I ovulate earlier this time.


----------



## mamadonna

thinking of you poppy x


----------



## katiekittykat

FX for you poppy :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies.. my hcg levels were 15,000 today have my 2nd test tomorrow, but if its a Blighted Ovum my levels will still go up slowly until my body eventually gives up n lets me pass it naturally or i have a miracle n beanie shows up on the scan :shrug:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi ladies, 

I've been signposted here by someone from TCC 35+ and hope someone can give me some advice. 
I've had a multitude of cd21 tests and my GP doesn't think I'm ovulating. I have regular 28 day cycles and seem to get ewcm but the negative blood tests & lack of +opks on the 2 months I tried them would seem to agree. We're waiting for an appointment with an infertility clinic as DH also has sluggish swimmers.
I've been reading back through the thread & trying to work out if it would be a good idea to try Soy while we're waiting? If so does anyone have any advice as to the type to take & when to take it if I have no idea when I ovulate?? Sorry I'm so clueless!!


----------



## pink mum

hello ladies its been 4 days of my pos opk,but havnt ovulted,wat is the reason?wat do i do nw


----------



## wanna_baby

twinkle1975 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been signposted here by someone from TCC 35+ and hope someone can give me some advice.
> I've had a multitude of cd21 tests and my GP doesn't think I'm ovulating. I have regular 28 day cycles and seem to get ewcm but the negative blood tests & lack of +opks on the 2 months I tried them would seem to agree. We're waiting for an appointment with an infertility clinic as DH also has sluggish swimmers.
> I've been reading back through the thread & trying to work out if it would be a good idea to try Soy while we're waiting? If so does anyone have any advice as to the type to take & when to take it if I have no idea when I ovulate?? Sorry I'm so clueless!!


Hey Twinkle,
you are suppose to take soy at the beginning of your cycle for 5 days then stop. Usually people take it from CD2-6 or CD3-7 or CD5-9. And the dossage varies anywhere from 80mg upto 200mg. IT's probably good idea to start with lower dosage then build up.. As for brands, I think depending on where you live, you can find it either at your WMT store or GNC or even order online.... do some research on it and there are few threads on here re. SOY... get yourself familiarized before you try it..
Gluck!


----------



## brillbride

poppy i hope beanie shows up..really do.....i know exactly what you are going through..........fingers crossed...xxx


----------



## poppy666

brillbride said:


> poppy i hope beanie shows up..really do.....i know exactly what you are going through..........fingers crossed...xxx

Thanks sweetie, think ive accepted it now just want it to hurry up, i know that sounds so cold but i dont want to be suck in limbo for weeks, all i did was cry yesterday n im an emotional wreck, just need closure and try move on :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

thinking of you poppy...how many weeks are you today? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

7wks 3 days give or take a day x

Actually now i dont know if its 6wk 3 days lol x


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Twinkle~

Have you been temping? If not, join www.fertilityfriend.com; its a wealth of resources. The reason I ask is because everyone does not ovulate at the same time and if you took the 21 day bloods and you ovulated say CD 22 or 23 your ovulation would not be captured as you ovulated after the blood work. That actually happened to me when I first took my bloodwork because I had the timing all screwed up. I would suggest you start temping to see your pattern and at that time you can tell if you ovulate CD10,CD15, CD23 etc.

Arm yourself with information and questions before you have your next appointment. You may very well be ovulating you just don't know when you are actually ovulating.

Good luck and feel free to ask any questions, we are all here to help and support!:hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Poppy:hugs:I hope everything works out okay for you & beanie:kiss:
Take care :hugs:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## shellie31

Well soy didn't work for me this cycle cos the :witch: decided to pay me a visit this morning :cry::sad2:.
So the soy journey no2 begins on CD 3-7 this cycle & i've decided to take 200mg a night:thumbup:.
FX it helps bring me my New Years :bfp::cloud9:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pink mum

poppy666 said:


> Thanks ladies.. my hcg levels were 15,000 today have my 2nd test tomorrow, but if its a Blighted Ovum my levels will still go up slowly until my body eventually gives up n lets me pass it naturally or i have a miracle n beanie shows up on the scan :shrug:

hello poppy how r u feeling,dun loose hope n trust in ALLAH,everything will b fine n theyll b ble to see fetus next time inshallah,so no worries:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thank you pink mum :hug:


----------



## dandybrush

poppy :hugs: this news you have got is terrible, im really praying for a little miracle for you


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Dandy :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

shellie - sorry the witch hit :hugs: fxed for a new years bub :thumbup: 

I still have no idea what my body is doing, my nips are very slightly sore i think from the near OV that happened about a week ago with the cramps i had :dohh: something stopped it from happening though :shrug: so i have no idea if/when my body will gear up for another Ov :shrug:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi, this question has probably been asked loads on this thread, however, could someone tell me where (in the UK) to buy Soy Isoflavones? The only ones I can find are at H&B

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420

It says they are 750mg - is this correct or is the actual amount much less?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Mom2Ben said:


> Hi, this question has probably been asked loads on this thread, however, could someone tell me where (in the UK) to buy Soy Isoflavones? The only ones I can find are at H&B
> 
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420
> 
> It says they are 750mg - is this correct or is the actual amount much less?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Tesco :thumbup: 

xxxx


----------



## Mom2Ben

lupinerainbow said:


> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> Hi, this question has probably been asked loads on this thread, however, could someone tell me where (in the UK) to buy Soy Isoflavones? The only ones I can find are at H&B
> 
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420
> 
> It says they are 750mg - is this correct or is the actual amount much less?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tesco :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you! Are these the ones:

https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Womens_Health_And_Family_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html

How many should I take per day?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Mom2Ben said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> Hi, this question has probably been asked loads on this thread, however, could someone tell me where (in the UK) to buy Soy Isoflavones? The only ones I can find are at H&B
> 
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420
> 
> It says they are 750mg - is this correct or is the actual amount much less?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tesco :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Are these the ones:
> 
> https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Womens_Health_And_Family_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html
> 
> How many should I take per day?Click to expand...

Those are the ones i take and its up to you entirely :shrug: i took cd 2,3,4 160mg cd 5,6 200mg but 200mg is highest dose you can take so its for you to work out what is best for you :thumbup: most people do cd 3-7. They are 40mg tabs :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## vanessa24

Well today was CD1 for me and even though I was really hoping for my Christmas BFP I'm not totally disappointed. I believe that because of the soy my cycles are now 28 days instead of 32 but unfortunately it still didn't help me ovulate. Today I went to the doctor and she then tested my CM and said I hadn't ovulated. So now our next step is clomid which she prescribed me today but I think we are going to take a break from TTC this month. We just want to enjoy our Christmas and be stress free so in January we will start clomid for the first time. We are really excited and hopeful for next month but we will see what happens. I think I will still do soy this cycle days 3-7 @ 160 mgs just because it has helped my cycles. Well ladies good luck this month and baby dust to all! :)


----------



## dandybrush

good luck vanessa happy ttc break, sounds like what im doing, :thumbup: relaxing over xmas then back into the hard work ttc is :dohh:


----------



## boxxee

I have been reading up on Soy, And want to take it from my next cycle, But i have a few questions i was hopeing use could help me, 

Most people on ere are taking Soy because if irregular periods mines are like clock work, Should i still take em?

This is also the second month of my CBFM and its CD8 today and its still not asked for a stick?:cry: I dont understand why last month it asked for a stick on CD6?

Is that normal, 

Thanks for any help, :flower:

Lots of baby dust, x


----------



## wanna_baby

vanessa24 said:


> Well today was CD1 for me and even though I was really hoping for my Christmas BFP I'm not totally disappointed. I believe that because of the soy my cycles are now 28 days instead of 32 but unfortunately it still didn't help me ovulate. Today I went to the doctor and she then tested my CM and said I hadn't ovulated. So now our next step is clomid which she prescribed me today but I think we are going to take a break from TTC this month. We just want to enjoy our Christmas and be stress free so in January we will start clomid for the first time. We are really excited and hopeful for next month but we will see what happens. I think I will still do soy this cycle days 3-7 @ 160 mgs just because it has helped my cycles. Well ladies good luck this month and baby dust to all! :)

G'luck with Clomid..... perhaps you don't even need it cause I heard a lot of people get pregnant when they are taking break... ya know, no stress and no preassure..... 

I thought I was the only one Soy didn't work for on the first month... I still haven't given up hope though.... THis is my 2nd cycle on SOY with a higher dosage...


----------



## lornapj83

boxxee said:


> I have been reading up on Soy, And want to take it from my next cycle, But i have a few questions i was hopeing use could help me,
> 
> Most people on ere are taking Soy because if irregular periods mines are like clock work, Should i still take em?
> 
> This is also the second month of my CBFM and its CD8 today and its still not asked for a stick?:cry: I dont understand why last month it asked for a stick on CD6?
> 
> Is that normal,
> 
> Thanks for any help, :flower:
> 
> Lots of baby dust, x

hey there not sure about the CBFM as im on the ovacue monitor but ive taken my 2nd lot of soy iso this month and my periods are clockwork and its just made my ovulation stronger good luck xx


----------



## brillbride

poppy666 said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> poppy i hope beanie shows up..really do.....i know exactly what you are going through..........fingers crossed...xxx
> 
> Thanks sweetie, think ive accepted it now just want it to hurry up, i know that sounds so cold but i dont want to be suck in limbo for weeks, all i did was cry yesterday n im an emotional wreck, just need closure and try move on :hugs:Click to expand...

hi poppy--any more word on hcg levels today? thinking of you:hugs:

I am cd 3---need to make up my mind---I took soy last month-(BFN)--(i have perfect normal cycles and they stayed the same) i am going to ask for clomid for the following month----fingers crossed ---so i dont know whether to take a break this month before starting clomid -- or what to do......decisions decisions!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

I am slightly confused today - I took 100mg of soy cd3-7 because last cycle I ov'd on cd29. It's now cd9 and FF is saying I'm fertile!! My temp has gone up a bit (not loads), I have watery CM (again, not loads), some dizziness and nausea this morning....but surely soy hasn't made me ov this early?!? :shrug:


----------



## pink mum

hey kattie everything is possible with soy just go n buy opk which will tell u straight away,dun worry bout that


----------



## katiekittykat

pink mum said:


> hey kattie everything is possible with soy just go n buy opk which will tell u straight away,dun worry bout that

Hi pink mum! I did an OPK this lunchtime and it was negative - not even the faintest of faint lines! I'm going to do another one when I get home from work. I put some dummy temps in FF, and if my temp stays the same or goes up even a little bit over the next 3 days, FF will detect ov on cd8!!!


----------



## pink mum

ahan all the best katie


----------



## mamadonna

hi katie i got a pos opk on cd8,but i also got them cd14


----------



## katiekittykat

mamadonna said:


> hi katie i got a pos opk on cd8,but i also got them cd14

It's all very confusing! :wacko: No +opk for me yet, but I'll keep testing. And keep BDing I guess!


----------



## mamadonna

it is very confusing not sure if i will be taking soy nxt cycle


----------



## pink mum

Mamadona how r u,lolz wats going on with all of us,very confusing...


----------



## mamadonna

hi pink just plodding on as you do lol


----------



## katiekittykat

Another negative OPK tonight too....I think the vit B6 is causing the watery CM though so maybe I'm not ov yet...:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

looking at ur chart i say defo no o yet


----------



## katiekittykat

I really hope not mamadonna - FX my temp drops a little bit tomorrow! cd8 is far too early!!


----------



## sun

I am on CD5 right now and taking soy this month from CD2-CD6. I got the ok to take from my doc and the pharmacist (I am still bf a few times a day) but only as directed. So I am taking 100mg/day (the max I can take is 150mg) ... I will start checking with the OPKs on CD8 or 9 as my cycles are super short since I had LO. 

I'm not charting like you ladies though - maybe I should give that a try next month. I can never get into a routine with that though! xx


----------



## mamadonna

your body mite just be getting ready to o katie


----------



## dandybrush

well FF says I Oved the day my nips started to hurt :dohh: only bd that am :dohh: well im out this time, OH better do his job better next time


----------



## poppy666

Dandy your not out yet sweetie, with my last lo i only dtd once that month on ov day i got a bfp, hang in there sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

poppy h r u today


----------



## poppy666

Just very scared pink mum, scared of waiting for it to begin n pain etc x


----------



## pink mum

:hugs:comeon poppy dun b scared u r brave,..,n y r u scared nothing wrong will happen,m sure,just believe in ALLAH then see everything will happen the way u want,i assure u


----------



## vanessa24

Poppy what's going on? How are you?


----------



## poppy666

pink mum said:


> :hugs:comeon poppy dun b scared u r brave,..,n y r u scared nothing wrong will happen,m sure,just believe in ALLAH then see everything will happen the way u want,i assure u

I wish i had your faith pink mum, but my hcg levels were 15,000 Tuesday and only risen to 20,000 today, i have one more scan next wednesday to see if the baby appears if sac still empty i will be having a D&C either 23th or 24th of this month.

Think i need a miracle :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

i am sure you will be fine and see baby next scan. xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hoping and praying for your miracle Poppy :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

oh no poppy i hope you dont have to have a D & C around christmas that will be so sad :( i have everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## jojo74

Hi poppy, u are such a luvly person, u have given soooo much advice to girls on this thread including me, just wanted to say, u are in my thoughts and prayers and really hope when u go for scan next week that u get some good news u really deserve it xxxxx


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Miracles happen everyday Poppy! Keep the Faith!:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies :hugs: and Jojo that ment a lot :kiss: im holding on for that little ray of hope and will let you all know how i get on Wednesday :hug:


----------



## baileysmom85

Hey girls, can I join in? i've been reading this thread and decided to give soy a try! this month is already looking good, i took soy 3-7 120mg last month never had ewcm and had 5 days of positive opk and this month i had two days of ewcm tmi but a lot!!! and used clearblue digi and two days of smiley faces so i am now in the tww!


:dust:


----------



## dandybrush

good luck bailey :thumbup: sounding very positive for you


----------



## vanessa24

dandybrush said:


> good luck vanessa happy ttc break, sounds like what im doing, :thumbup: relaxing over xmas then back into the hard work ttc is :dohh:

Well good luck Dandy maybe it will happen for us while we are taking a break and not stressing about it :thumbup:


----------



## vanessa24

wanna_baby said:


> vanessa24 said:
> 
> 
> Well today was CD1 for me and even though I was really hoping for my Christmas BFP I'm not totally disappointed. I believe that because of the soy my cycles are now 28 days instead of 32 but unfortunately it still didn't help me ovulate. Today I went to the doctor and she then tested my CM and said I hadn't ovulated. So now our next step is clomid which she prescribed me today but I think we are going to take a break from TTC this month. We just want to enjoy our Christmas and be stress free so in January we will start clomid for the first time. We are really excited and hopeful for next month but we will see what happens. I think I will still do soy this cycle days 3-7 @ 160 mgs just because it has helped my cycles. Well ladies good luck this month and baby dust to all! :)
> 
> G'luck with Clomid..... perhaps you don't even need it cause I heard a lot of people get pregnant when they are taking break... ya know, no stress and no preassure.....
> 
> I thought I was the only one Soy didn't work for on the first month... I still haven't given up hope though.... THis is my 2nd cycle on SOY with a higher dosage...Click to expand...

Thanks and good luck to you as well don't give up because I know one day we will get our :bfp::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

wouldnt that be nice, but considering we had maybe 2 bd's around my possible Ov, and not even on the day off, im not feeling too hopeful :dohh:


----------



## vanessa24

Aw Dandy I know its hard but you can't give up hope...one day it will be our turn :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

baileysmom85 said:


> Hey girls, can I join in? i've been reading this thread and decided to give soy a try! this month is already looking good, i took soy 3-7 120mg last month never had ewcm and had 5 days of positive opk and this month i had two days of ewcm tmi but a lot!!! and used clearblue digi and two days of smiley faces so i am now in the tww!
> 
> 
> :dust:

i think soya also gives a long lh surge,the sme happened to me but m not sure if it ended up in ovulation


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey girls

I've been posting on another soya thread, but noticed my friends Poppy and Brillbride on this one and thought I'd join you girls too. I'm on my second month of soya - I took between 120mg and 200mg on CD 2-6 and I reckon I'm ovulating around about now (or maybe yesterday), judging by OPKs and temps. Despite a bad back, my hubby has been valiantly doing his duty, so we're hoping for a Xmas BFP. I saw my acupuncturist yesterday (been going for a month now) and she's helping me to relax and is helping to stimulate those ovaries too.  

Hey Poppy, I'm so sorry that the last few days have been so worrying for you :hugs:. FX for a miracle for you: you truly deserve it, as you are a real diamond in every way! :dust:

Brillbride - sorry about the :witch:. FX that this'll be your cycle instead: did you decide to give the soya another go? :dust:

Everyone - good luck to you all. I'll be watching this thread with interest to see your progress. :dust: and :bfp: to all.

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Minky means a lot :hug:


----------



## vanessa24

Ok so I know I said we would wait until next cycle to start Clomid but the truth is hubby and I are so excited to start it already so after a long talk last night we decided to start this cycle after all. Today is CD 3 for me so I will start today I just don't know if I can take it at night like I did the soy or if I have to take it in the morining. Anyone here taken Clomid before? Help! Please!


----------



## dandybrush

vanessa, i took clomid at night to hide any symptoms, i think thats what alot of the clomid girls do :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly24

heya guys

sorry been on shift at work so haven't been on much

i took my last soy 11 days ago and did feel ov pain on the opposite side to last month but 11 days of neg opk's so far :(

not holding out much hope tbh


----------



## vanessa24

dandybrush said:


> vanessa, i took clomid at night to hide any symptoms, i think thats what alot of the clomid girls do :thumbup:

How many cycles did you do and did it help you ovulate?


----------



## dandybrush

i only did the one cycle so far, am going bak on it once we see the gyn once my OH does his SA :dohh: im doing the soy atm as the filler, i took 50mg of clomid and yes it helped me to ovulate :thumbup:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Poppy, :cry: I hope that baby will appear on your scan and that everything will be ok. 

I have been through this as well, and because of that I will just send you lots of love, :hugs: and tons of baby :dust: praying for an extra sticky baby for you.


----------



## baileysmom85

so one of my good friends has been ttc 4 years 2 MC.... shes on her third round of clomid well i told her about soy and that i was trying it and she asked her fertility doc about it and he said no way because of her pcos it will delay O most likely... he said it was good though it you didn't have pcos...?


----------



## Allie84

I have pcos and it brought my ov forward. I think a lot of us on here have PCOS if I'm not mistaken! I mean we take it to help our cycles. I think it's worth a shot!


----------



## arpeters

Butterfly24 said:


> heya guys
> 
> sorry been on shift at work so haven't been on much
> 
> i took my last soy 11 days ago and did feel ov pain on the opposite side to last month but 11 days of neg opk's so far :(
> 
> not holding out much hope tbh

I know how you feel. I took my last soy 9 days ago and my OPK is still pretty light. I think it is getting darker, but not anywhere near OV dark. Today is CD 16 for me and I usually OV around cd 19 - 22. I was hoping I would OV way sooner, but now I am just hoping I OV around my usual time and not later. 

Good luck to you and lots of :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

yes i have PCOS and the soy is giving me an almost normal cycle length for once!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

think iv ov early its usual cd18 but i think its cd15 i ov this month.
fingers crossed! its been nearly 2 yrs ttc :cry: come on :bfp: xx


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

baileysmom85 said:


> so one of my good friends has been ttc 4 years 2 MC.... shes on her third round of clomid well i told her about soy and that i was trying it and she asked her fertility doc about it and he said no way because of her pcos it will delay O most likely... he said it was good though it you didn't have pcos...?

I think that is based on the individual not the standard. If she has been trying to conceive for 4 years and on a 3rd round of clomid there may be more in her medical history than you are privy to and I am sure that is why her Doctor does not recommend Soy for her specifically. Just as with clomid, Soy is not the answer for everyone but as a few of the Ladies here can state it has helped thier cycles tremendously whether they have PCOS or any other condition.

D~


----------



## noelle1979

hello soy specialists!

I usually get a peak Cd10-12. I have had highs since day 7 on CBFM and now on CD12 and still high - that is 5 days!! Do you think the soy has delayed ovulation?? I will be very angry with myself if I have screwed myself but taking soy but getting desperate!

has anyone else experienced this?xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

it can delay ovulation.im taking it as my cycles are screwy so i figure what harm can it do :)


----------



## mamadonna

i'm getting cramps on my right side(this is usually the side i get my ovulation pains on) but i am sure i o on cd13/14:shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm getting cramps on my right side(this is usually the side i get my ovulation pains on) but i am sure i o on cd13/14:shrug:

o u chart?what day are u on? x


----------



## Greener Grass

i took soy this month cd3-8 as i'm getting desperate to get pg, i usually ov around cd 27/28 and i ovulated yesterday on cd 17 :happydance: thats a whole 10 days early for me! Hoping its a super strong egg and we have caught it in time :wacko:


----------



## jojo74

Hi everyone! Took soy cd3-7 ovulated today! Yippee!!! Really felt like strong ovulation, had major pains both sides since Friday, fx for bfp xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

babyhopes2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm getting cramps on my right side(this is usually the side i get my ovulation pains on) but i am sure i o on cd13/14:shrug:
> 
> o u chart?what day are u on? xClick to expand...

i'm on cd23,i dont chart anymore,but i had really strong pains on cd14 so pretty sure i o plus i had pos opk's


----------



## lupinerainbow

So i think i ovulated on CD 14 which is good by me, so i was wondering do i take a lower dosage of soy next cycle to stop it getting shorter or stick at the same or what? :shrug:
xxxx


----------



## brillbride

minkysouth1 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> I've been posting on another soya thread, but noticed my friends Poppy and Brillbride on this one and thought I'd join you girls too. I'm on my second month of soya - I took between 120mg and 200mg on CD 2-6 and I reckon I'm ovulating around about now (or maybe yesterday), judging by OPKs and temps. Despite a bad back, my hubby has been valiantly doing his duty, so we're hoping for a Xmas BFP. I saw my acupuncturist yesterday (been going for a month now) and she's helping me to relax and is helping to stimulate those ovaries too.
> 
> Hey Poppy, I'm so sorry that the last few days have been so worrying for you :hugs:. FX for a miracle for you: you truly deserve it, as you are a real diamond in every way! :dust:
> 
> Brillbride - sorry about the :witch:. FX that this'll be your cycle instead: did you decide to give the soya another go? :dust:
> 
> Everyone - good luck to you all. I'll be watching this thread with interest to see your progress. :dust: and :bfp: to all.
> 
> Minky X

hi minky- great to hear from you and best of luck this cycle......i have been going to accupuncture as well.. Only once a month now...
I decided against the soy this month.....was in 2 minds and then my heart said "no" so i didnt take it. I have a consultant appoinmtment on Wednesday so might mention clomid to see what he says....Just want to be pregnant NOW!!

poppy--thinking about u--in thoughts and prayers.xx


----------



## pink mum

hello mamadona how r u today
poppy any news?when is your appointment


----------



## mamadonna

hi pink i'm ok thanks hows you what date will you be testing?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Brillbride :hugs: 

pink mum my scan is Wednesday, but going to ring and try get it earlier cant do with the waiting driving me nutty :shrug:


----------



## pink mum

:wacko:LOLZ i dun know...but most probably 19 but af is due btw 20 to 25,coz i am no sure about ovulation:nope:


----------



## pink mum

poppy why did u delete ur tricker


----------



## mamadonna

pink mum said:


> :wacko:LOLZ i dun know...but most probably 19 but af is due btw 20 to 25,coz i am no sure about ovulation:nope:

af due for me on the 18th but i dont wanna test till af is late


----------



## poppy666

I just didnt feel right having it on until i know 100% that beanie is there x


----------



## pink mum

mamadona if i oulated on 6 coz i got my opk on 5,6 and 7,then my af is due on23,


----------



## pink mum

it will b there inshallah,my prayers r with u


----------



## mamadonna

finger crossed af wil lstay away for us pink!

i kno how you feel poppy i had to wait 2 weeks for my scan,it was horrible :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

i have some twinges or dul ache in the lower right side of the abdomen


----------



## pink mum

backache n heartburn since ovulation


----------



## mamadonna

me 2 i posted earlier about it not sure if it feels like af cramps or not,but its mostly to the right but sometimes i feel a dull ache all the way across


----------



## dandybrush

I hear you brill!! i wanna be preg now tooo!! :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

nothing to report :shrug: just waiting on AF to show now, reckon it will :dohh:


----------



## brillbride

dandybrush said:


> I hear you brill!! i wanna be preg now tooo!! :cry:

thanks dandy--hope AF stays away for you:happydance::happydance:xxxxx


----------



## TUDORROSE

I'm on my second month of Soy. Last month it shortened my cycle by three days which is good. This month I've taken it days 2-6 and have had a few days of EWCM and hopefully BD around the right time. I took 150mg and didn't have any hot flushes this time.

Currently CD 20 so 10 days before the witch is due. :flower:


----------



## Allie84

I just found out a friend of mine is pregnant. I'm happy for her but of course I feel a twinge of jealously.

I really hope AF doesn't show. :cry: I'm 5 dpo, but I'm worried I'm out no matter what because I had a low progesterone level last month. I wish soy helped with that!


----------



## dandybrush

allie :hugs: i know how you feel, im dreading my sister surprising us all with a pregnancy :dohh: 

allie you and i are meant to be bump buddies :thumbup: maybe it will happen as a new year pressie :thumbup: i have everything crossed that you get your xmas bfp, i hope i do too, but we didnt bd enough imo


----------



## pink mum

hello ladieshow r u dandybrush.hope u r feeling well


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: pink, yep feeling good, excited about christmas :thumbup: looking forward to trying the soy again

how are you?


----------



## pink mum

m fine but i dun think ill try soya again,m going to my home country in the next week insallah,n will c a doc there if i dnt get my bfp this month,i had a lh surge but not sure about ovu coz i dun chart my temp


----------



## dandybrush

ah ok, well good luck pink, hope you get your bfp. I loved how the soy shortened my 2 month + cycles :happydance: and until i go on clomid next year im gonna do another round of the soy


----------



## minkysouth1

brillbride said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> I've been posting on another soya thread, but noticed my friends Poppy and Brillbride on this one and thought I'd join you girls too. I'm on my second month of soya - I took between 120mg and 200mg on CD 2-6 and I reckon I'm ovulating around about now (or maybe yesterday), judging by OPKs and temps. Despite a bad back, my hubby has been valiantly doing his duty, so we're hoping for a Xmas BFP. I saw my acupuncturist yesterday (been going for a month now) and she's helping me to relax and is helping to stimulate those ovaries too.
> 
> Hey Poppy, I'm so sorry that the last few days have been so worrying for you :hugs:. FX for a miracle for you: you truly deserve it, as you are a real diamond in every way! :dust:
> 
> Brillbride - sorry about the :witch:. FX that this'll be your cycle instead: did you decide to give the soya another go? :dust:
> 
> Everyone - good luck to you all. I'll be watching this thread with interest to see your progress. :dust: and :bfp: to all.
> 
> Minky X
> 
> hi minky- great to hear from you and best of luck this cycle......i have been going to accupuncture as well.. Only once a month now...
> I decided against the soy this month.....was in 2 minds and then my heart said "no" so i didnt take it. I have a consultant appoinmtment on Wednesday so might mention clomid to see what he says....Just want to be pregnant NOW!!
> 
> poppy--thinking about u--in thoughts and prayers.xxClick to expand...

Hi Brillbride

Great to hear from you too! I can understand why you didn't take the soya if you're having medical checks this month and the possibility of Clomid. Hang on in there and I hope you get your BFP!

Minky


----------



## pink mum

i would like to go for next round but i know i wont,ny how good luck to u as well


----------



## minkysouth1

My best and oldest friend gave birth to her second child today - a little girl! :thumbup::happydance:

I feel so happy for her (and desperate to have a proper old chinwag about it!) Life can be beautiful sometimes.

I think I'm finally past the stage of feeling jealousy about my friends' babies and their pregnancies: it only makes me feel screwed up and less likely to join them when the green monster rears its head, though I've certainly been there! Besides, my BFP day is coming closer every day...

I think last night / this morning was ovulation day. Really strong OPK yesterday and then temp dip this morning. We DTD last night and this afternoon just in case, so FX now.

Minky X


----------



## dandybrush

fxed minky


----------



## poppy666

Im rooting for you Minky you'll get that BFP sweetie i know you will :hugs:


----------



## Gurlsan

Hi everyone, I was on the other Soy Iso board, and had gotten a BFP the 1st month of taking Soy after 3+yrs of TTC. Unfortunately it ended as a MC at 5wk6days. I took time off from the board, just waiting for the natural MC to do it's job, and here I am 40 days after MC, and FINALLY on CD1. I am sooo ready to TTC #1 again, and will be taking soy CD3-7 just like the 1st time, and hope for a sticky :baby: this 2nd time around.


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: gurl, lets hope you get that BFP quick smart, 3+ years is allloooooooonnnng time :dohh:


----------



## arpeters

Hello Ladies, 

Just checking in to see how all of you are doing. I am on CD 17 now. I was hoping the soy would have me OV sooner than my normal 19-22 cd ov. I think I am going to increase my dosage from 120/160 to 160/200 next month if I do not get luck this month. How is everybody holding up with the waiting game?

:dust:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: arpeters, i hope you Ov soon :thumbup: 

im going to increase my dose next time from 80/120 to 120/160 :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Gurlsan said:


> Hi everyone, I was on the other Soy Iso board, and had gotten a BFP the 1st month of taking Soy after 3+yrs of TTC. Unfortunately it ended as a MC at 5wk6days. I took time off from the board, just waiting for the natural MC to do it's job, and here I am 40 days after MC, and FINALLY on CD1. I am sooo ready to TTC #1 again, and will be taking soy CD3-7 just like the 1st time, and hope for a sticky :baby: this 2nd time around.

Hope your ok sweetie, im too waiting for a D&C if they dont see my beanie on the screen wednesday, but will be back once i can to try the Soy again, good luck :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

I got faint lines on the 2 OPKs I did yesterday!! I know it could be just a random light surge caused by the soy and it might be nothing.....but if this is my positive OPK on the way then soy will have brought ov forward by about 2 weeks!!!

FX for you on Wednesday Poppy xxx :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

thinking of you poppy. xx


----------



## michelleann

Hello Ladies

Well i tried Soy last cycle 120mg from CD 4-8 (i think!!) and it did nothing! lol my cycle was 55 days long and i had no idea when i ovulated as i had several positive OPKs that cycle...when i say Positive i mean darker than the control line positive!!

i am now CD6 and started Soy on CD 2, this time doing 200mg from CD2-6 and hopefully it will work! Feeling good about it so fingers crossed! iv also changed my OPKs from First Response to IC one step as i think the First Response OPKs are too sensitive for me!! 

this is my first two OPKs and they are looking good already :) (it says Soy CD 3-7 cuz i thought spotting was classed as CD1)


----------



## Liverna

I too this cycle used Soy CD3-7. I took 120mg days 3-5 & 160mg days 6-7 but no ovulation. I'm on CD 32 with no ovulation. Has this happened to anyone?

All i'm getting is a day here & there of slight stretchy cm & that's it. Have been using OPK's too but no positives


----------



## katiekittykat

Liverna said:


> I too this cycle used Soy CD3-7. I took 120mg days 3-5 & 160mg days 6-7 but no ovulation. I'm on CD 32 with no ovulation. Has this happened to anyone?
> 
> All i'm getting is a day here & there of slight stretchy cm & that's it. Have been using OPK's too but no positives

What day in your cycle do you normally ov?


----------



## Liverna

I have PCOS so dont ovulate at all sometimes that's why i took Soy. In June i took 80mg days 5-7 & i ovulated CD26 but unfortunately i miscarried. I then tried again with 80mg in Aug but didnt ovulate at all & ended up with a 70day cycle & had to take provera to induce period. 

I thought i'd up the dosage since the 80mg didnt work last cycle but it seems it's not working as well, i'm going to fertility clinic Thurs so they may put me on clomid


----------



## gem1985x

Hi everyone , just thought id pop by ! I took soy on cD2 -6 CD2-4- 160mg and CD5-6 200mg .

I ovulated a day earlier than last month and had a very strong opk and ov cramps on both sides . 

I'm now 3dpo so its a waiting game for now!


----------



## brillbride

minkysouth1 said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> I've been posting on another soya thread, but noticed my friends Poppy and Brillbride on this one and thought I'd join you girls too. I'm on my second month of soya - I took between 120mg and 200mg on CD 2-6 and I reckon I'm ovulating around about now (or maybe yesterday), judging by OPKs and temps. Despite a bad back, my hubby has been valiantly doing his duty, so we're hoping for a Xmas BFP. I saw my acupuncturist yesterday (been going for a month now) and she's helping me to relax and is helping to stimulate those ovaries too.
> 
> Hey Poppy, I'm so sorry that the last few days have been so worrying for you :hugs:. FX for a miracle for you: you truly deserve it, as you are a real diamond in every way! :dust:
> 
> Brillbride - sorry about the :witch:. FX that this'll be your cycle instead: did you decide to give the soya another go? :dust:
> 
> Everyone - good luck to you all. I'll be watching this thread with interest to see your progress. :dust: and :bfp: to all.
> 
> Minky X
> 
> hi minky- great to hear from you and best of luck this cycle......i have been going to accupuncture as well.. Only once a month now...
> I decided against the soy this month.....was in 2 minds and then my heart said "no" so i didnt take it. I have a consultant appoinmtment on Wednesday so might mention clomid to see what he says....Just want to be pregnant NOW!!
> 
> poppy--thinking about u--in thoughts and prayers.xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Brillbride
> 
> Great to hear from you too! I can understand why you didn't take the soya if you're having medical checks this month and the possibility of Clomid. Hang on in there and I hope you get your BFP!
> 
> MinkyClick to expand...

thanks minky--- i understand what u mean--im past the jealousy stage too---now i just feel happy for all those who are pregnant so that i can attract their happiness!!lol....yes im going to a consultant on wednesday--dreading it!!! will mention clomid and see what he says--god knows !!!!!:happydance: hope u get your BFP this month :happydance:

hi everyone else.........xxxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

waiting on AF to show this weekend :dohh: am having no signs or symptoms to say otherwise, having 1 or 2 random cramps yesterday and this morning :shrug: maybe AF will show early :shrug:


----------



## minkysouth1

I'm sending a dose of courage and positive vibes to Brillbride and to Poppy for Wednesday! I'll be thinking of you both all day.

Poppy :hugs: :hugs: It'll be ok, hun. You'll get through this! X

Brillbride :hugs: :hugs: Hoping that consultant gives you the help you need to make a sticky bean. Be assertive! X 

Minky :thumbup:


----------



## minkysouth1

dandybrush said:


> :wave: morning girls
> 
> waiting on AF to show this weekend :dohh: am having no signs or symptoms to say otherwise, having 1 or 2 random cramps yesterday and this morning :shrug: maybe AF will show early :shrug:

Hey dandybrush

You;re still in with a chance. Not everyone gets obvious symptoms this early on, so you might still get a BFP and not AF! :dust:

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

gem1985x said:


> Hi everyone , just thought id pop by ! I took soy on cD2 -6 CD2-4- 160mg and CD5-6 200mg .
> 
> I ovulated a day earlier than last month and had a very strong opk and ov cramps on both sides .
> 
> I'm now 3dpo so its a waiting game for now!

Hey Gem

We took similar soy doses and we're nearly at the same point in the 2WW - I'm either 1dpo or 3dpo (bit confused by OPKs and temps). Let's hope we'll be bump buddies soon too. Wouldn't that be something? :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx minky i know its possible i just dont feel like its probable, i probably wont think its possible for me to be pg until it happens :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

minky i reckon your about prob 1 dpo :shrug: hope you got some :sex: in


----------



## minkysouth1

Good luck this cycle to Liverna, Katiekittykat, Gurlsan and Michelleann!

:dust:

Hey Gurlsan - I know how tough it is to pick yourself up, dust yourself down and carry on after an M/C. I'll be rooting for you this cycle. FX that you get your stickybean! :dust:

Liverna - it must be hard having the extra worry of PCOS, although there are plenty of success stories from girls who share your condition, so keep on trying. FX for you too this cycle. :dust:

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

dandybrush said:


> minky i reckon your about prob 1 dpo :shrug: hope you got some :sex: in

In the last few days, yes, but sadly my poor old DH is in lots of pain from his back so I didn't push my luck today. He has been fab and I don't want to take the mick!

I think I'm prob 1dpo too, though soya makes my temps harder to read. :wacko: I added a couple of other 'tester' readings for Tuesday and Wednesday to Fertility Friend, which then put my probable ovulation date as 3 days ago when I had the biggest dip/rise pattern. However, my most positive OPK was on Saturday, so I don't know what to think. :dohh: I reckon it's too late to worry about it now anyhow. I've ovulated, which is the main thing! :thumbup:

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

dandybrush said:


> thanx minky i know its possible i just dont feel like its probable, i probably wont think its possible for me to be pg until it happens :dohh:

That's probably the wisest way to be, cos you avoid feeling as disappointed if things don't work out. I remember with my DS, I didn't believe even after I saw the lines, as I'd got sooo used to BFNs!


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: thats awesome :D i reckon ill be the same, and not believe it, prob till i have a bump :haha:


----------



## minkysouth1

You're probably right! :dust: for you... At least no one will ever be able to say that you take it for granted when you get your bump. :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

too right :winkwink: im so looking forward to that pregnant feeling, and so enjoying every moment of it, i know my family will be sooo excited, i cant wait to tell them they are gonna be grandparents :cloud9:


----------



## Gurlsan

poppy666 said:


> Gurlsan said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I was on the other Soy Iso board, and had gotten a BFP the 1st month of taking Soy after 3+yrs of TTC. Unfortunately it ended as a MC at 5wk6days. I took time off from the board, just waiting for the natural MC to do it's job, and here I am 40 days after MC, and FINALLY on CD1. I am sooo ready to TTC #1 again, and will be taking soy CD3-7 just like the 1st time, and hope for a sticky :baby: this 2nd time around.
> 
> Hope your ok sweetie, im too waiting for a D&C if they dont see my beanie on the screen wednesday, but will be back once i can to try the Soy again, good luck :hugs:Click to expand...


Ohhh no Poppy... I am so sorry to hear that!!! I'll cross my fingers for them to be able to see your beanie on Wed. I had a natural M/C, but I was in a lot of emotional pain. And I was going crazy waiting for AF, took her 40 days exactly from day 1 of M/C and she came back full force and with revenge.

Poppy, I really really hope you don't have to go through this, and all is well for you. I don't want anyone to have to experience a M/C.

For now, I started taking my EPO, and am going to drink a lot of V8 splash so I can have a lot of EWCM, and my beloved Soy Iso, starting on Wed. I want another BFP !!!!

Good luck Poppy, and I will pray for you.


----------



## babyhopes2010

k so im not taking soy next month,not a clue when iv ovulated and if i have my temps shot up and come crashing down which isnt a good sign as they usually stay up until 12dpo xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi y'all, so i took soy this mth for first time, days cd2-6, and im begining to wish i hadnt. I know I shouldnt have really as I dont have really long or irregular cycles or anything. But I am over 35 and been trying for nearly a yr so I thought it couldnt hurt and might give me a good strong egg. Im worried now that i've delayed ov or worse that i wont ov at all. Yest the ic opk showed quite a strong second line, but then today nothing and no temp rise. I dont trust the ics at all but is all i have. Tried 3 diff chemists yest to try to ge cb digi opks but they all only had hpts. I ordered some online last wk but they are takin an age to get here. Anyway I realy hope i havnt screwed things up this mth :-(. Fx for you all xx


----------



## poppy666

Im sure you'll be fine sweetie, im over 35 with regular cycles n took it on same days as you, all it did was delay my ov by 4 days, gl xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi Poppy, ty soo much, esp when things r so hard for u. Thinking of you, xx


----------



## hope4bump

i dont know what soy did to me this month, but if my ff is right, i ov on cd10 (bringing ov forward by 2 weeks!!!) is that even possible? anyway, looks as if AF is on its way :( Good luck threebirds, hope you ov soon and catch that eggy....
poppy, thinking of you, good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey soy ladies!!!! :wave:

Ok this is my second cycle taking soy.
I take them from CD3-CD7....well I 'think' I forgot to take them last night. Should I take my last dose now (12 hours later than I would have) or shall I just let it go?....I dont want to mess up my cycle or prolong O either. I O'd early last cycle.
Any suggestions????

Poppy, how are you? Thinking of you...... :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

good morning,howz ever1 doing today?


----------



## jojo74

Hi all, Well finally got my temp rise today at cd16, been getting positive opk's since friday, got peak on cbfm on sunday! Threebirds have you tried temping, it will tell u for sure if u ovulated? xx

Poppy, good luck for tomorrow, my thoughts are with u xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I am still waiting for soy to work its magic...I read that you should ov 5-15 days after finishing the course and I'm on day 7 (cd14).

I thought I saw a faint line on my OPK just now....but I think my eyes are starting to play tricks on me :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies means a lot couldnt get through this without all your support :hug:


----------



## sun

katiekittykat said:


> I am still waiting for soy to work its magic...I read that you should ov 5-15 days after finishing the course and I'm on day 7 (cd14).
> 
> I thought I saw a faint line on my OPK just now....but I think my eyes are starting to play tricks on me :wacko:

You will see a faint line on other days - during the surge, the line will get as dark or darker. 
I always have a faint line on non-ov days xx


----------



## katiekittykat

sun said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for soy to work its magic...I read that you should ov 5-15 days after finishing the course and I'm on day 7 (cd14).
> 
> I thought I saw a faint line on my OPK just now....but I think my eyes are starting to play tricks on me :wacko:
> 
> You will see a faint line on other days - during the surge, the line will get as dark or darker.
> I always have a faint line on non-ov days xxClick to expand...

I've heard a lot of women get faint lines every time and then a darker line when they get their surge....but apart from those two tests on cd12 where I had faint lines, mine have been totally blank!


----------



## threebirds

Hiya jojo  yeah thank goodness for tempi g or i wouldnt know where i am - if i was just going on body signs id have said i ov'd a couple of days ago. But no temp rise, so still waiting. My latest pack of cb digi opks finally arrived in the post late morning. No smiley face today, but will see what tomor brings. Babydust & pma xx



jojo74 said:


> Hi all, Well finally got my temp rise today at cd16, been getting positive opk's since friday, got peak on cbfm on sunday! Threebirds have you tried temping, it will tell u for sure if u ovulated? xx
> 
> Poppy, good luck for tomorrow, my thoughts are with u xx


----------



## jojo74

Sorry threebirds, I am so stupid! Lol! U did say u were temping! I find those cheap opk's really difficult, that's y I like the cbfm as it tells me when I ov without me having to try and figure out lines! Has your temp risen any? X


----------



## brillbride

minkysouth1 said:


> I'm sending a dose of courage and positive vibes to Brillbride and to Poppy for Wednesday! I'll be thinking of you both all day.
> 
> Poppy :hugs: :hugs: It'll be ok, hun. You'll get through this! X
> 
> Brillbride :hugs: :hugs: Hoping that consultant gives you the help you need to make a sticky bean. Be assertive! X
> 
> Minky :thumbup:

thanks very much minky----dreading appointment---hopefully it will go well--we are going armed with all my info etc....cant wait until it is over and done with....:dohh::dohh:

hope u get ur BFP just in time for XMAS!!:happydance::happydance:xxx

thinking of you poppy...

gd luck to you all......xxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: no news here, still waiting for the weekend and AF to show :dohh: 

have a headache thismorning :dohh: prob cause i didnt eat dinner

thinking of you poppy :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thinking of you poppy. :hugs:

Dandy, when are you going to test?

I'm 7dpo right now and just trying not to symptom spot. But I don't really feel anything anyways! Last month I felt all kinds of stuff and then AF came so I am no longer listening to my bod in the 2ww.


----------



## dandybrush

allie :hugs: 

i have no signs or symptoms either :shrug: expecting AF from fri through to sunday, might cave and test friday if she hasnt shown yet, cause going to a christmas party fri night and will prob be drinking unless my body decides to surprise me, doubt it though :dohh: its never gonna happen, its only a dream


----------



## arpeters

I finally got a positive OPK today! I got the smiley face, but the test line looks like it is not yet as dark as the control. So, I figure that I will OV either tomorrow or the next day. 

I took soy on cd 2 - 6 this month and I OV'd 4 days sooner than last month! If I do not get my BFP this month I will up my dosage a bit. 

Wishing everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

good luck arpeters, go and jump your OH :winkwink:


----------



## arpeters

Definitely! He knows i'm coming to get him in a few hours. lol. Thank you for the luck. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Allie84

dandybrush said:


> allie :hugs:
> 
> i have no signs or symptoms either :shrug: expecting AF from fri through to sunday, might cave and test friday if she hasnt shown yet, cause going to a christmas party fri night and will prob be drinking unless my body decides to surprise me, doubt it though :dohh: its never gonna happen, its only a dream

Aww dandy, I need to send you some PMA! It WILL happen! People with PCOS on here fall pregnant all the time. You are young and that is on your side! Plus, you're now doing things to make it happen so it's just a matter of time (which sucks, I know). And just because you don't have symptoms doesn't mean it's not happening. I'd really suggest temping next cycle if you don't get a BFP...it's really useful to know when to expect AF, when you ov, etc. I thought it would be annoying but it's generally not (except during the 2ww when temps don't go your way like mine today haha).

I'm starting to get sore boobs and cramps, but I do get that every cycle so I told myself I wouldn't get excited over it this cycle.


----------



## shellie31

Poppy.
Just wanted to let you know i'm thinking about you & good luck at your appointment today:hugs:
xxxxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

I do temp allie, i stopped temping in the 2ww, cause it just stresses me more trying to read what the temps mean ie. preg or not, so im just waiting it out when af starts ill start temping again


----------



## babyhopes2010

i not taking soy again its mucked up my bbt chart and i reckon af will get me today maing my lp 10 instead of my usual 15-16 :(


----------



## mamadonna

i'm not doing soy again either babyhopes


----------



## threebirds

I don't think i will b either. Either I get bfp - doubtful - and so wont. Or dont - much more likely. Its just one more thing to stress / worry about lol. But pma and babydust to all 
Ps im still waitin for opk smily face. Can any1 tell me how soy has affected their temping?? THANKS xx


----------



## threebirds

katiekittykat said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for soy to work its magic...I read that you should ov 5-15 days after finishing the course and I'm on day 7 (cd14).
> 
> I thought I saw a faint line on my OPK just now....but I think my eyes are starting to play tricks on me :wacko:
> 
> You will see a faint line on other days - during the surge, the line will get as dark or darker.
> I always have a faint line on non-ov days xxClick to expand...
> 
> I've heard a lot of women get faint lines every time and then a darker line when they get their surge....but apart from those two tests on cd12 where I had faint lines, mine have been totally blank!Click to expand...

Hiya, just doing a bit of chart snooping and your dip today looks promisiing - hope it is ur ov day  have you tested opk today yet? good luck xx


----------



## poppy666

Just thought id update... I had a missed miscarriage and go into hospital next wednesday for a ERPC done, just wanted to thank you all for your support & prayers :hugs: will wait till the new year n start again on the Soy :kiss:


----------



## threebirds

poppy666 said:


> Just thought id update... I had a missed miscarriage and go into hospital next wednesday for a ERPC done, just wanted to thank you all for your support & prayers :hugs: will wait till the new year n start again on the Soy :kiss:

:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Gurlsan

poppy666 said:


> Just thought id update... I had a missed miscarriage and go into hospital next wednesday for a ERPC done, just wanted to thank you all for your support & prayers :hugs: will wait till the new year n start again on the Soy :kiss:

Lots of hugs Poppy, hang in there. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

thinking of you poppy... you are such a source of inspiration for all of us xxxx


----------



## TUDORROSE

Hugs Poppy. xxx

I'm also 7dpo and my only real different symptom is quite a bit more CM in this 2ww then normal.


----------



## inkdchick

poppy666 said:


> Just thought id update... I had a missed miscarriage and go into hospital next wednesday for a ERPC done, just wanted to thank you all for your support & prayers :hugs: will wait till the new year n start again on the Soy :kiss:

Poppy im so so sorry hun aww blesss you xxxxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

poppy666 said:


> Just thought id update... I had a missed miscarriage and go into hospital next wednesday for a ERPC done, just wanted to thank you all for your support & prayers :hugs: will wait till the new year n start again on the Soy :kiss:

There are no words.....:hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

threebirds said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for soy to work its magic...I read that you should ov 5-15 days after finishing the course and I'm on day 7 (cd14).
> 
> I thought I saw a faint line on my OPK just now....but I think my eyes are starting to play tricks on me :wacko:
> 
> You will see a faint line on other days - during the surge, the line will get as dark or darker.
> I always have a faint line on non-ov days xxClick to expand...
> 
> I've heard a lot of women get faint lines every time and then a darker line when they get their surge....but apart from those two tests on cd12 where I had faint lines, mine have been totally blank!Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, just doing a bit of chart snooping and your dip today looks promisiing - hope it is ur ov day  have you tested opk today yet? good luck xxClick to expand...

Yep - 2 tests, both negative :nope: I'm wondering whether I had a really short surge late Sunday night/early Monday morning after I got those faint lines...which would be about right to ov today...:shrug:


----------



## shellie31

poppy666 said:


> Just thought id update... I had a missed miscarriage and go into hospital next wednesday for a ERPC done, just wanted to thank you all for your support & prayers :hugs: will wait till the new year n start again on the Soy :kiss:

Poppy.
I'm so sorry :cry:. Take care of yourself & give yourself time to grieve,we're all here for you & you're in my thoughts:hugs:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

so sorry poppy :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

oh no poppy :hugs: so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

well AF is due to show in the next few days here, definately going to do the soy again, upping my dose, it totally has given me an awesome length cycle :thumbup: just gotta get more bd in next time around Ov


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy :hugs: im here if u need someone :cry: xx


----------



## Phexia

So sorry to hear that Poppy :( :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

so sorry poppy but dun loose hpe,ull have healthy baby soon,,,all the best


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies your amazing & i wouldnt get through this if i didnt have friends as caring as you, good luck with your cycle's & i wont be too far away to check who gets their BFP's over next month or two :winkwink: :hug:


----------



## jojo74

Hi poppy, so sorry, I am sure u have a supportive dh to help u through this difficult time, u have loads of luvly ladies on here too, u are in my thoughts xx


----------



## arpeters

Hi Poppy. I am so sorry for your loss. We will be waiting for you to join us again in the new year. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

well im expecting AF any day now, i caved took a test :bfn: :cry: i knew it though, plus my CP feel high and soft, as it normally does before AF so :shrug: im out, should be Oving around xmas next, so hope OH is up for that challenge :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry Poppy. :( Thinking of you. :hug:

Sorry about the BFN dandy. Hooray for an awesome cycle length, though. Oh, and I don't know how I forgot you temped since I've looked at your chart. :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: well call that christmas brain then :haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

poppy666 said:


> Just thought id update... I had a missed miscarriage and go into hospital next wednesday for a ERPC done, just wanted to thank you all for your support & prayers :hugs: will wait till the new year n start again on the Soy :kiss:

I'm so sorry Poppy :hugs: 
You have been such a massive support on this thread and to me when I was starting soy, I'm sorry this has happened to you.
Lots of love, hugs and kisses

xxx


----------



## brillbride

sorry poppy.....hope EPRC goes ok :(xx


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Hi, I hope you dont mind me crashing your board. Im new to babyandbump. I had heard about SI and googled it and found this board. Its taken me 3 days to read it all but Im so glad I did. After hearing about all the BFPs Im very keen to take it. Im going to try days 3 - 7, but my question is what dose to take? Does anyone know what dose the girls have been taking that got their BFPs? 

Poppy - Im so sorry to hear your sad news. I was so excited for you to see you had a BFP. Fingers crossed you will get another one very soon xxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welcome get :hugs: 

can i ask what your cycles are like without the soy?

take no more than 200mg of clomid at a go, as to how much to take i dont know, but i always think its best to start small and work up to larger/more :shrug: sorry the other girls might be more help, my first round i took 80mg for 3 days then 120 mg for the last 2 days, this cycle about to start im upping it to 120mg for 3 days then 160mg for 2 days, but i guess its prob up to you, the soy did help me to ov, so i dunno if im gonna increase it to any more than that :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

got a 25 day cycle.......lp10 days hmmmnot sure if thats good :shock:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

dandybrush said:


> :wave: welcome get :hugs:
> 
> can i ask what your cycles are like without the soy?
> 
> take no more than 200mg of clomid at a go, as to how much to take i dont know, but i always think its best to start small and work up to larger/more :shrug: sorry the other girls might be more help, my first round i took 80mg for 3 days then 120 mg for the last 2 days, this cycle about to start im upping it to 120mg for 3 days then 160mg for 2 days, but i guess its prob up to you, the soy did help me to ov, so i dunno if im gonna increase it to any more than that :shrug:

My cycles are fairly regular, around 29 days the last four months, but I have been on Clomid for the last four months 50mg and four BFN's :( so Im wondering if I should go a little higher? xx


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: i think thats ok, i think LP 10+ is good :shrug: but i might be wrong :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

get - im wondering why your dr hasnt told you to go to a higher dose :shrug: you can only do clomid for 6 cycles or something


----------



## babyhopes2010

mines usually 35days lp16 so argh,its been nicer to have a shorter cycle tho for once :)
debating about taking it again x


----------



## dandybrush

has your OH has his spermies checked?


----------



## dandybrush

the soy has shortened my 40+ day cycle to less than 40, im thrilled with it :happydance: im defo doing it again when the witch hits


----------



## getoffmycloyd

dandybrush said:


> get - im wondering why your dr hasnt told you to go to a higher dose :shrug: you can only do clomid for 6 cycles or something

They will let you go on Clomid for a year over here. Had tracking and its workng so thats why they wont up it :( OH has done ss sample and he does have low motility but the volume more than makes up for it. Also had HSG and bloods. Everything looks fine so we have "unexplained infertility". Been trying for 21 months now so will try just about anything xx


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: maybe it is time to go for a higher dose of the soy next cycle to see if it works :shrug: 

i have been told even if you do everything right you only have a 25% chance of conceiving each cycle :dohh: so it seems to me, its very unlikely that anyone should fall preg :dohh:


----------



## Lisa1

Hi girls

I've been ttc for a year now have reg period and o on cd11-14 with a 15dlp just wondering if I should try soy?

I'm also scared I could mess my cycle up?


----------



## babyhopes2010

dont take it if cycles are perfect hun xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

dandybrush said:


> has your OH has his spermies checked?

Mine? no hasnt had sa test since he was 17 10 yrs ago


----------



## getoffmycloyd

dandybrush said:


> :hugs: maybe it is time to go for a higher dose of the soy next cycle to see if it works :shrug:
> 
> i have been told even if you do everything right you only have a 25% chance of conceiving each cycle :dohh: so it seems to me, its very unlikely that anyone should fall preg :dohh:

I know, with odds like that its a wonder anyone manages it:winkwink: Still after this long, I thought we would have done it! But Im very excited about trying soy, gonna start it tomorrow which is cd3, think I will take an increasing dose as that seems to be quite popular on here :)


----------



## pink mum

hello gals h r u today


----------



## mamadonna

hi pink,all good here,hows things at ur end?


----------



## pink mum

m fine.when will u do ur pg tst?


----------



## dandybrush

good plan get :thumbup:

babyhopes :hugs: are you seeing a dr or just doing the soy atm?

:wave: pinkmum


----------



## babyhopes2010

im going to demand some tests done :cry:


----------



## pink mum

hey dandybrush.h r u ,wht new there


----------



## dandybrush

ok girlie :thumbup: sounds like a good idea :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

not much is new pink mum, waiting for AF so i can start my next round of soy :thumbup:

looking forward to christmas, still have some present shopping to do :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i havent done ANY xmas shopping!


----------



## pink mum

m confused,wether to take soya next cycle or should i go to the doc


----------



## mamadonna

pink mum said:


> m fine.when will u do ur pg tst?

i'll do 1 in the morning but i have a feeling it will be neg


----------



## mamadonna

pink mum said:


> m confused,wether to take soya next cycle or should i go to the doc

have you been ttc long?


----------



## pink mum

hmm,i think ill wait till 23,which is impossible for me.lolz,,
think positve mamadonna it will b positive


----------



## babyhopes2010

im gonna prob try soy one more time then go dr next month x


----------



## pink mum

i got married in oct last yr,that time v wr ntnp,i started ttc in feb so i think i should take doc help


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Bfns ladies. Don't think my first round of soy been a success. That's a full year done. Very sad. Am at a loss.


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs: dont give up yet


----------



## dandybrush

same babyhopes, i have to get my OH to do his SA sometime soon then make an appy with my dr in the new year, she'll prob put me bak on clomid, hopefully something will work for me


----------



## dandybrush

trying :hugs: im nearly at a full year TTC also :hugs: we'll get there, maybe we are all meant for 2011 bfp's :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

y adandybrush n wee all will b bump buddies soon


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Ur all so good at staying positive. I dunno now. Thanks though. I hope u are all right and I'm just silly.


----------



## pink mum

i have cramps in lower abdomenwhich comes before af,lets c what will happen


----------



## dandybrush

i hope so trying :dohh: it is hard to stay positive, even i feel the doubts :dohh: but it will happen, we gotta believe it will, and eventually i hope it does, i can only stay positive for so long :haha:


----------



## pink mum

i hope this is not af cramps.its just that implantation cramps i m 9 dpo


----------



## dandybrush

i hope it is pinkmum, a xmas bfp would be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## pink mum

just keepin my self positive,u know verytime when i get af i talk to myself it must b implantation bld,just make my self happy:nope:


----------



## dandybrush

well i hope it happens for you :thumbup: that would be a nice surprise


----------



## pink mum

:hugs:u r so sweetthanx for saying that


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: :friends:


----------



## pink mum

u knowyesterday morning i was brushing my teeth n hurt my gums,its burning now


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: wonder if thats a symptom :shrug:


----------



## pink mum

lolz no i hurt my gums,thats not a symptom:)


----------



## dandybrush

:dohh: ouchies, i like when i brush my teeth and make my gums bleed sometimes, my dentist said thats good keeps the mouth fresh lol


----------



## pink mum

lolz,m sleepy but cant sleep have to offer prayers.\zzzzZZZ


----------



## pink mum

U know dandy brush i sleep more then 10 or 11 hrs.Sometimes more thn that:dohh:.lolz:cry:


----------



## dandybrush

better do that then so you can get to bed :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

i sleep about 8 hrs a night, more on the weekends :thumbup:


----------



## pink mum

M very very lazyy person


----------



## dandybrush

lol


----------



## pink mum

M GOING BACK TO MY HOME COUNTRY on sunday,so ill wake up early overther:(
i dun like it at all to wake up early,but when i sleep more thn i get headache


----------



## dandybrush

is it to do with the weather? how come u can sleep where you are now but not back home?


----------



## pink mum

actually here in sweden m living all alone in my home just with my hubby n no inlaws here..but back there in my country they use to get up early like7 or 8 but even then ill wake up till 9 or 10,but that is still too early for me:)


----------



## dandybrush

oh wow, i cant do that, the latest i generally get up will be 9, but normally its around 8 am on weekends i hate missing the morning :dohh: come lunch time i feel like my day is nearly over :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

Evening ladies :flower:

I've had faint lines on my 2 opks again today.....still waiting to ov :coffee:


----------



## dandybrush

hope it happens soon katie


----------



## pink mum

dandybrush said:


> oh wow, i cant do that, the latest i generally get up will be 9, but normally its around 8 am on weekends i hate missing the morning :dohh: come lunch time i feel like my day is nearly over :haha:[/QUO
> i love to sleep more than 9 or 10 hrs:sleep:


----------



## katiekittykat

dandybrush said:


> hope it happens soon katie

Thanks pink mum. So do I - OPK anxiety is driving me crazy :wacko:


----------



## pink mum

continue your testing kattie,it will beccome dark soon


----------



## babyhopes2010

i get up at six everyday :shock:


----------



## pink mum

ohhh,i get up at 630 just to offer prayers thn i go back to sleep,i cant wake up that early,my husband is so sweet he wake me up for prayersm m very lazy


----------



## babyhopes2010

i hate getting up at six lol :(
but i HAVE TO!


----------



## pink mum

lolz ya its very hard job,at wat time u sleep


----------



## dandybrush

do you get up at 6 for work baby?

i get up at 5am every weekday to be at work by 6am :dohh: on my weekends i sleep in anywhere between 7am to 9am :thumbup:


----------



## pink mum

oh dandybrush,,ill never do a job in which i have to wake up so earlyyy,at that its so cold outsidee


----------



## katiekittykat

I wake up at 6.30 every morning to take my temp! And then because the dogs hear my alarm going off they think it's time for them to get up too, so I have to go downstairs and let them out! By that time, I'm up :(


----------



## pink mum

i cant do a job which starts at 9.lolzzz


----------



## pink mum

lolz kattie,...


----------



## dandybrush

pink :haha: your funny

my temp alarm is set for 4am i hit my alarm take my temp then go bak to sleep till 4.45 when my work alarm goes off :dohh:


----------



## pink mum

:),why dun u take ur temp 1t 445,u wont have to wake up two times


----------



## dandybrush

because sometimes i wake up at 4 or 4.15 or 4.20 and or ill be awake by 4.45 so because my sleeping is erratic on the lead up to getting up for work i take my temp early from a solid sleep


----------



## pink mum

ahan,so thats good..ok dandybbrush nice talking to u
my husband will b at home with in few min,so have to warm the food,all the ladies
tc bye


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: by pink


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls!

dandy, that's very precise of you. Do you think it makes a difference is you're up for a bit tossing and turning before your alarm for temping? I ask because I'm usually lying there for a few minutes before I take my temp, but sometimes I'm asleep when the alarm goes off and I take it right from a sleep. Hmmm, I never knew. 

I'm feeling really unhopeful today as well. I know the past few days I've been like "PMA for everyone!" But today I had a temp drop and my PMA for myself is gone. I have sore boobs, heartburn, and a zit, haha, but no cramping or anything going on down there at all so I really doubt I'm pregnant, esp with the temp drop. It's been 6 cycles now. Bummer. :(


----------



## dandybrush

i hear you allie :hugs: its been a few cycles for me too :dohh: i got a pimple too, i think i normally do get a pimple or 2 when AF is on the way, its the hormones doing their thing

i think being awake your temp rises :shrug: unless im really wrong and get up early for nothing :haha: so i set it early so i have more chance of being asleep :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

You're so dedicated!

I lay there awake but not really moving. I wasn't sure if it affected my temp. I guess I need to set my alarm for ealier, but then I'll get used to that and be awake before the alarm, etc. :wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

allie :haha: thats why i do 4am im the least likely to be awake at that time, but if i wake up at 3.30 for a toilet run ill temp then instead

well cd 1 for me today, right on cue, my lp seems to be 13 days most cycles :thumbup: gonna so drink tonight/tomorrow, am due to Ov around new year now :thumbup: maybe that will be lucky


----------



## Allie84

That would be a great way to ring in 2011!! And yes, your LP is a great lenghth. :thumbup:


----------



## Sherley

Hi Ladies
Another soy iso success story here! I took 120mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160, 160 CD3-7 and got a :bfp: 10dpo! I tested early because I had what I hoped was an implantation dip on my chart at CD7. I also had heartburn, dizziness, and a bitter taste in my mouth - all wierd for me.

Good luck to everyone....we will all get our babies eventually!


----------



## shellie31

*CONGRATULATIONS SHERLEY​*:cloud9:

That really is great news:happydance::happydance:. I love to hear soy success stories & you're right:thumbup:.We will all get our :baby:.
Heres to a happy & healthy pregnancy:hugs:.


----------



## hope4bump

Sherley said:


> Hi Ladies
> Another soy iso success story here! I took 120mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160, 160 CD3-7 and got a :bfp: 10dpo! I tested early because I had what I hoped was an implantation dip on my chart at CD7. I also had heartburn, dizziness, and a bitter taste in my mouth - all wierd for me.
> 
> Good luck to everyone....we will all get our babies eventually!

Congratulations  enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

hi ladies, hoping i can join you...started my first round of soy today...i decided on 200mg days 2-6 for the first go round. we are planning to make appointments with FS as from my ticker you can see we have been trying for a long while now, but i would prefer to not have to take anything synthetic as im crazy when it comes to any drugs going into my body. so im hoping that this will do the trick after all this time and we can see pink lines for the first time ever...i am also taking them at night to avoid side effects...but i do seem to still have major heartburn, not sure if its just tonight or if its an effect?


----------



## dandybrush

congratulations sherley :happydance: I hope there are more BFP's to come soon :thumbup:


----------



## katiekittykat

Sherley said:


> Hi Ladies
> Another soy iso success story here! I took 120mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160, 160 CD3-7 and got a :bfp: 10dpo! I tested early because I had what I hoped was an implantation dip on my chart at CD7. I also had heartburn, dizziness, and a bitter taste in my mouth - all wierd for me.
> 
> Good luck to everyone....we will all get our babies eventually!

Congratulations Sherley! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i got drs appointment today and will demand tests! im not being dismissed again! :(
my appointments 17.40 today and im worried they will say no.if they say no ill take soy if they say yes i wont take soy as i dont want it to mess with results x


----------



## katiekittykat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i got drs appointment today and will demand tests! im not being dismissed again! :(
> my appointments 17.40 today and im worried they will say no.if they say no ill take soy if they say yes i wont take soy as i dont want it to mess with results x

Good luck :hugs: Don't let them fob you off this time! x


----------



## Feelcrazy

Hey guys!
Took soy only one day this cycle... I'm getting a bit nervous since I heard they cause cysts on your ovaries. Have you guys heard that? Well I'm due to ovulate soon and am using progesterone cream. I had a chemical last month, dark hpts! But at las I started bleeding. BUT that means the soy DID work :)
good luck girls. Hope we all get preggers soon!!


----------



## Phexia

omg I think the soy worked! Got a 90% positive OPK this morning, doing another one this afternoon! I'm excited because I never get 100% positive OPK's even if I ovulate ;) I´ll be soooooo happy not to get a 100+ day cycle! I have ov pain but not much ewcm, guess I´ll use pre-seed tonight ;) 

:happydance:


----------



## threebirds

Nice1 phexia - gl xx

So far tryin the soy hasnt been such a good plan for me - should have left well alone as my cycles were fine. No ov yet this mth for me and wondering if i will at all :-( bugger
Babydust to all xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Cd 2 today ... Soy knocked 16 days off my last cycle length from 56 down to 40 

:wohoo:

Going to dig the soy out again ready for tonight or tomorrow night :thumbup:


----------



## katiekittykat

I've had the darkest line I've ever had on an OPK today (cd17) so it looks like soy might be working for me too!


----------



## Phexia

Holy sh*t, the ov pain is intense! Something better be happening down there :haha:


----------



## chazziebabe

Took soy isoflavones and they completely messed my cycle up, ended up being about 2 weeks late normally my cycles are between 27 - 32 days but that one ended up being a 42 day cycle so i'm not taking anymore soy tablets, i'm sticking to multi vitamins i think...

anyone else have problems with taking soy? and what do you plan on taking or not talking next cycle?


----------



## EmmyReece

Phexia said:


> Holy sh*t, the ov pain is intense! Something better be happening down there :haha:

:hugs: hope the pain eases up for you xx


----------



## wanna_baby

chazziebabe said:


> Took soy isoflavones and they completely messed my cycle up, ended up being about 2 weeks late normally my cycles are between 27 - 32 days but that one ended up being a 42 day cycle so i'm not taking anymore soy tablets, i'm sticking to multi vitamins i think...
> 
> anyone else have problems with taking soy? and what do you plan on taking or not talking next cycle?

Hi Chaz... What dosage did you take?? I had a similar situation last month.. i took soy for the first time and it delayed by cycle by 1 week... (I'm usually never that late...)
But I figured the mess up was cause I dind't do the proper dosage so I incresed it this month and I'm on CD 11 now and having crazy Ov. pain. If it doesn't do anything this month, I'm going to stop taking soy..


----------



## lupinerainbow

Back to CD1 not decided which dosage of soy to take this cycle. Took CD2,3,4 160mg and CD 5,6 200mg. Had a 28day cycle with 12day LP.


----------



## katiekittykat

lupinerainbow said:


> Back to CD1 not decided which dosage of soy to take this cycle. Took CD2,3,4 160mg and CD 5,6 200mg. Had a 28day cycle with 12day LP.

Sounds perfect to me! I would kill for a cycle like that :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

well i took a test this morning and it was neg :nope:

i'm not to happy tho as i ordered them off ebay and they were supposed to be 10miu but when i have looked they are 25


----------



## poppy666

LR Try cd3-7 sweetie, thats what im trying next, hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

mamadonna said:


> well i took a test this morning and it was neg :nope:
> 
> i'm not to happy tho as i ordered them off ebay and they were supposed to be 10miu but when i have looked they are 25

:hugs: mamadonna

Maybe try again in a couple of days if AF doesn't turn up xx


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, I've decided to try soy this month, but I'm already on day 7. Do you think it would be ok to start it today?
I would really like to get on it this month, rather than having to wait. I usually ov quite late anyway, day 22 last month


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Sherley said:


> Hi Ladies
> Another soy iso success story here! I took 120mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160, 160 CD3-7 and got a :bfp: 10dpo! I tested early because I had what I hoped was an implantation dip on my chart at CD7. I also had heartburn, dizziness, and a bitter taste in my mouth - all wierd for me.
> 
> Good luck to everyone....we will all get our babies eventually!

:happydance: Congratulations Sherley :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

katiekittykat said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> well i took a test this morning and it was neg :nope:
> 
> i'm not to happy tho as i ordered them off ebay and they were supposed to be 10miu but when i have looked they are 25
> 
> :hugs: mamadonna
> 
> Maybe try again in a couple of days if AF doesn't turn up xxClick to expand...

will do xx


----------



## mamadonna

babyhopes2010 said:


> i got drs appointment today and will demand tests! im not being dismissed again! :(
> my appointments 17.40 today and im worried they will say no.if they say no ill take soy if they say yes i wont take soy as i dont want it to mess with results x

what did they say?


----------



## babyhopes2010

itsin my journal below :)


----------



## mamadonna

been and had a look,thats fab news,finally you will get some answers


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know its such a relief :) xxxxx i think i can cope up until knowing we will get answers:)


----------



## mamadonna

at least this is something that'll keep u busy,and you never kno while ur mind is on other things it may just happen when ur least expecting it


----------



## fallenangel78

So happy - 2nd cycle on the soy and I've got my first high on my cbfm a whopping 15 days earlier than last time. Time to get busy, lol!


----------



## dandybrush

sugarlove said:


> Hi girls, I've decided to try soy this month, but I'm already on day 7. Do you think it would be ok to start it today?
> I would really like to get on it this month, rather than having to wait. I usually ov quite late anyway, day 22 last month

sorry surgarlove how long are your cycles normally?

my cycles without help are normally 2 months +, so my gyn started me on clomid on CD 9 one cycle she said it wouldnt hurt cause she didnt think i was Oving anyway :shrug: 

so i would say cd 7 should be ok to start if you have very irregular cycles like me, but if they are pretty regular im not sure if you should start it now :shrug:


----------



## sugarlove

thanks for the reply. Last month my cycle was 33 days. it seems to change each month. I've taken the soy today, I reckon it's worth a shot
x


----------



## dandybrush

well i hope it works for you sugar :thumbup: good luck


----------



## EmmyReece

sugarlove said:


> thanks for the reply. Last month my cycle was 33 days. it seems to change each month. I've taken the soy today, I reckon it's worth a shot
> x

Hey hun my cycles from July were 56 days, but taking soy this one just gone has brought them down to 40 days and I took soy from cd9 for 5 nights, so I think you should be ok :thumbup:

I'm going to dig the tablets out tonight and start taking them again, because even though I didn't get a bfp this cycle just gone, I did manage to knock 16 days off my normal cycle length :happydance:


----------



## chazziebabe

wanna_baby said:


> chazziebabe said:
> 
> 
> Took soy isoflavones and they completely messed my cycle up, ended up being about 2 weeks late normally my cycles are between 27 - 32 days but that one ended up being a 42 day cycle so i'm not taking anymore soy tablets, i'm sticking to multi vitamins i think...
> 
> anyone else have problems with taking soy? and what do you plan on taking or not talking next cycle?
> 
> Hi Chaz... What dosage did you take?? I had a similar situation last month.. i took soy for the first time and it delayed by cycle by 1 week... (I'm usually never that late...)
> But I figured the mess up was cause I dind't do the proper dosage so I incresed it this month and I'm on CD 11 now and having crazy Ov. pain. If it doesn't do anything this month, I'm going to stop taking soy..Click to expand...

Sorry wanna_baby i don't quite know how to use this site when it comes to quoting back on posts.
I used the holland and barretts ones and took 5 X 23mg on cd 3-7, am now on cd 2 of my new cycle and my partner doesnt think i should take them this month and i'm not sure i want to go through another cycle that's going to end up being 2 weeks late again. How many MG's are you going to take next cycle?


----------



## poppy666

chazziebabe can you not get some Soy from Tesco's? I know the H&B has only 23mg in each tablet but has some other stuff in there too, only a suggestion but the Tesco one's have 40mg and not much else in them :hugs:


----------



## chazziebabe

my local tesco doesnt have them, and with the weather as it is today i wont be going anywhere for a few days and by then it'll be too late, so i'll have to stick to the ones i've got unless i don't use them this month.. don't know what to do.


----------



## threebirds

Hi Chazziebabe, I'm in sim situation. Cycles usually 28/29 days, only took the soy as i thought it might give me a good strong egg and ive been trying for ages and getting impatient :-( took 17.5 tablets, so was taking 6 a day cd2-6. Anyway so far this cycle no ov and now Im getting really down about it. I so should have left well alone, but of course it is hard when the old clock is ticking. Anyway, I wont be trying soy again. IMHO a reg 28-32 day cycle is a good starting point, so ill be smeping and using preseed only next month - whenever that will be! Oh and im going thru so many opk ics i cant order them up fast enough. Anyway good luck deciding whether to try the soy again and fx for u x


----------



## chazziebabe

think i'm going to let this one pass and not take any for a few months to see if my cycles go back to being 27 - 32 days again. Going for a 21 day progesterone test this cycle as had so much spotting for 3 cycles before. Had a scan and that showed everything was near enough ok, only slightly polystic on ovaries but not sure if that was because i took soy as when had the scan done i'd taken them that cycle.

Why is ttc so frustrating.. maybe i need to try chilling and let nature take its course if its going to happen it will and if not then i'll try other things in a few months time down the line.


----------



## threebirds

chazziebabe said:


> Why is ttc so frustrating.. maybe i need to try chilling and let nature take its course if its going to happen it will and if not then i'll try other things in a few months time down the line.

:hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

I just wanted to let you all know that I got my :bfp:

I took 120 mg of Soy on CD5-7 and 160 mg on CD8-9
It works!!!

You can look at my signature & chart for all the other things I did 
:dust:
 



Attached Files:







2010-12-17_18-16-50_668_edit0.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

another soy success story ... am hoping I'll be posting similar this or next cycle :D

congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

congrats liz. h&h 9 months :)
xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats liz!:)
i wont be taking soy this cycle as i have blood tests i dont wanna be screwed up :) xx


----------



## DeniJames

Has anyone else gained weight since taking SI? I have. 20 pounds in less than 2 weeks. Now I am reading studies that say soy is like poison for the thyroid! I'm pretty concerned and want to know if anyone else has experienced weight gain, thanks!


----------



## liz_legend

DeniJames said:


> Has anyone else gained weight since taking SI? I have. 20 pounds in less than 2 weeks. Now I am reading studies that say soy is like poison for the thyroid! I'm pretty concerned and want to know if anyone else has experienced weight gain, thanks!

20 lbs in 2 weeks is very extreme. I would go see your doctor.


----------



## babyhopes2010

id go to drs asap! i noticed i put on 6lbs in last two months :shock:


----------



## dandybrush

congrats liz legend :happydance:

i hope i can say the same for soy in my next cycle too :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie87

Congrats Liz! Why do some people take a higher dose of Soy the last 2 days? I've noticed that....

Deni- 20 lbs in 2 weeks is quite a bit, I would definitely go see your doctor. I think when I started taking Clomid a couple years back I believe it made me gain some weight. But I have actually been losing weight if anything during my last 2 cycles on Soy, but I think it's related to something else. But I've never heard of people gaining weight on it, so I don't think it's normal...


----------



## Allie84

I already congratulated on another thread, but congrats again Liz!!! :happydance:

I'm not sure about the weight thing, but I think I read something about it messing with your thyroid. :wacko: I was hoping to learn more about that because I just got put on synthroid, really low dose, and am wondering if it's safe to take soy again next cycle with it?


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations liz

i think i have definately put on some weight this month after taking si


----------



## hope4bump

I have gained weight aswell since taking soy :-/


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't :wacko:

In fact I managed to lose weight :wacko:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

DeniJames said:


> Has anyone else gained weight since taking SI? I have. 20 pounds in less than 2 weeks. Now I am reading studies that say soy is like poison for the thyroid! I'm pretty concerned and want to know if anyone else has experienced weight gain, thanks!

Deni~

This is the first I've heard of such. Do you have a link to the study or perhaps the name of the institution that conducted it? I'd like to do additional research on it and see where they got their findings before I make such a conclusion.

Also keep in mind that Soy comes in many forms and if you have thyroid issues *soybeans* can cause problems. If you have thyroid issues or have not had your thyroid checked you should seek medical advice before starting any type of supplement. 

People take soy in the form of protein powders, milk, food etc. The dosage in Soy Isoflavones which is what the ladies are taking here for 5 days of thier cycle are not on the level of soy that one has in the form of food or drink on a daily basis.

D~


----------



## liz_legend

Blondie87 said:


> Congrats Liz! Why do some people take a higher dose of Soy the last 2 days? I've noticed that....

I'm not sure what the logic is behind the increasing dose of SI.. but I remember when I was researching SI in the forums, I noticed quite a few did that so I did it too :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

day 1 of soy last night :thumbup: here we go again


----------



## mamadonna

good luck dandy


----------



## JamiePgh

Hi everyone,

I'm pretty new to the boards, and brand new to this very informative thread! I just wanted to chime in that I decided to start Soy too this month. I had a m/c in January (got pregnant quickly), and now it's been almost a year and I can't seem to get so lucky again. 

I do ovulate every month, but since the m/c it's anytime between day 11-18, randomly(I chart with BBT & OPK). My LP is also 11-12 days, it used to always be 15 days pre-m/c. So I'm trying to get it back to where it was, and regulate ovulation. Since I do O each month and it's my first month on Soy, I'm starting small. Just doing 80 mgs each day, days 3-7. I'm on day 2 right now, so fingers crossed!

I did have a headache last night, and some stomach cramps. No major side effects yet though. Good luck ladies!


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi Ladies

I posted on this thread a while back, thought I'd update on how the 'soy cycle' went.

My cycles have been long since coming off BC in July (36,32,44!!!) So took soy and it reduced it to 30 days and gave me an increased LP of 13 days (was prev 12 days).

Not using it for the next few months as we wont be really trying.

Oh and another thing to mention I have recently been going for acupuncture so dunno if soy and acupuncture are jointly responsible for my shortest cyle post BCP.

Anyways wishing all you soy ladies the very best for you :bfp:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: jamie :hugs: sorry about your mc :cry: 

good luck with the soy, i took 80mg and it did work and made me Ov, my cycles are major irregular though, but i hope it sorts you out :hugs:


----------



## August79

liz_legend said:


> Blondie87 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Liz! Why do some people take a higher dose of Soy the last 2 days? I've noticed that....
> 
> I'm not sure what the logic is behind the increasing dose of SI.. but I remember when I was researching SI in the forums, I noticed quite a few did that so I did it too :flower:Click to expand...

It's my understanding that they try and do it to mimic what the body does naturally and apparently there is a gradual increase over those days.


----------



## JamiePgh

dandybrush said:


> :wave: jamie :hugs: sorry about your mc :cry:
> 
> good luck with the soy, i took 80mg and it did work and made me Ov, my cycles are major irregular though, but i hope it sorts you out :hugs:

Thanks dandy! I'm glad to hear that soy made you Ov! I was hesitant to start taking it, as it seems like most ladies who take it don't Ov at all, or have more erratic cycles than mine. But I do like the idea of having a stronger Ov, so that's my hope w/taking it! Plus - I sort of ran out of ideas. Trying to give myself some hope. ;)

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Gurlsan

Hi ladies.. Well, I took my last day of Soy yesterday. Today I am on CD8 and the waiting game begins for OV to happen. I will start POA on CD10 twice a day because I don't want to miss OV day. Although my last cycle (1st cycle on Soy), I had very strong OV pains, it hurt to even walk. It was wonderful, especially since I had got my 1st BFP on soy, which some of you know ended in MC. I really hope I get a BFP this cycle again, and that little beanie sticks... please please please!!!! Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## sun

So I don't think I will take soy again!!! I took it this past month and for the first time I didn't ovulate :( Normally I would have by now as my cycles are super short (LP too short - was hoping to lengthen it) but instead I haven't OV at all!! sniff! xx


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: sun, hope it happens soon for you

im really really wanting to get preg this new year, the longer i have to try the more stressed im going to be :cry:


----------



## Blondie87

For those of you drinking *Grapefruit Juice*-

I got Ruby Red Grapefruit Juice, I guess it's 30% juice. DH thinks I got the wrong kind. What kind am I supposed to get? I have never bought it before for anything, so I wasn't sure. Also, I am not sure when I am supposed to start drinking it..


----------



## dandybrush

um, i bought pink grapefruit juice :shrug: but i dunno what you are supposed to get :shrug: i found my cm around Ov to be heaps, start drinking it before you Ov, so that your cm is as fertile as possible :thumbup: I had a glass a day, but i might try and have a bit more this time


----------



## Allie84

Hey blondie,I get the the Simply Grapefruit juice, which is 100% grapefruit and not from concentrate. I get it at Wal-Mart in the chilled section.

Sorry to those of you whose cycles have been messed up by soy.

I was swearing by it but now I'm confused. My LP is always 13 or 14 days but yesterday at 11dpo I started spotting, continuing today! :( I except AF tomorrow, 2 days early! I'm wondering if the soy shortened my LP? It didn't last month, but something is definitly shortening it. 

The soy did bring my ov forward though. I just don't know what to do.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## dandybrush

thats still not a bad LP length Allie, if it was going under 10dpo then maybe i would worry more

I hope it doesnt stuff up mine this round, else ill be going bak to the smaller dose i was on last time


----------



## sun

dandybrush said:


> :hugs: sun, hope it happens soon for you
> 
> im really really wanting to get preg this new year, the longer i have to try the more stressed im going to be :cry:

When I was TTC #1 (which took a long time) I would get more and more stressed each month. I was just lucky that I had a very time consuming job that took lots of my attention otherwise TTC would have taken over my life completely :wacko: Lots and lots of baby dust to you - everything crossed for a New Years BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

so let me just ask the seasoned ladies a Q-
what side effects did you have??? i think im going crazy...but i cant decide if its they soy, or if its all in my head...:shrug: im an emotional wreck (which very well could be because witch came...devistated this time round) and i flipped out on OH yesterday BIG TIME. Im also burning up which i heard was a side effect, so ive been taking it at night...but i wake up stripped out of my PJ's out from under the covers from sweating it out!!! normal or not???


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: 

i know i got very emotional around Ov last time, due to the soy i think :shrug: but it could just be the stress making you emotional too :shrug: sorry not sure on the sweating, hot flashes are a side effect of soy, maybe thats what your experiencing


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i sure hope so, i can deal with a couple more days of it, but honestly if i had to take this stuff all the time and that was the side effect, i'd be tossing it down the toilet unless my GYN told me to take it!


----------



## dandybrush

you gyn will prob put you on clomid if you are not ovulating regularly, it has side effects also, cant remember them off the top of my head


----------



## mamadonna

af got me this morning dont think i will take soy again this month as af is 3 days late


----------



## JamiePgh

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> so let me just ask the seasoned ladies a Q-
> what side effects did you have??? i think im going crazy...but i cant decide if its they soy, or if its all in my head...:shrug: im an emotional wreck (which very well could be because witch came...devistated this time round) and i flipped out on OH yesterday BIG TIME. Im also burning up which i heard was a side effect, so ive been taking it at night...but i wake up stripped out of my PJ's out from under the covers from sweating it out!!! normal or not???

I'm not seasoned by any means - this is my first soy cycle! But I did research it a ton before taking it, and being extra hot was a side effect I saw a lot of ladies experiencing. So far with 3 days in, I'm having stomach cramps & headaches, but minor enough that I'm still taking it. 

Grapefruit Juice...something new for me to add to my shopping list! I will break out & get cold sores, but that's okay if it helps, haha.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

JamiePgh said:


> MrS. MaBrEy said:
> 
> 
> so let me just ask the seasoned ladies a Q-
> what side effects did you have??? i think im going crazy...but i cant decide if its they soy, or if its all in my head...:shrug: im an emotional wreck (which very well could be because witch came...devistated this time round) and i flipped out on OH yesterday BIG TIME. Im also burning up which i heard was a side effect, so ive been taking it at night...but i wake up stripped out of my PJ's out from under the covers from sweating it out!!! normal or not???
> 
> I'm not seasoned by any means - this is my first soy cycle! But I did research it a ton before taking it, and being extra hot was a side effect I saw a lot of ladies experiencing. So far with 3 days in, I'm having stomach cramps & headaches, but minor enough that I'm still taking it.
> 
> Grapefruit Juice...something new for me to add to my shopping list! I will break out & get cold sores, but that's okay if it helps, haha.Click to expand...


JamiePGH~

If the GF Juice bothers you, try carrots. I like raw baby carrots and they are supposed to help with the CM. 

Good Luck!

D~


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Blondie87 said:


> For those of you drinking *Grapefruit Juice*-
> 
> I got Ruby Red Grapefruit Juice, I guess it's 30% juice. DH thinks I got the wrong kind. What kind am I supposed to get? I have never bought it before for anything, so I wasn't sure. Also, I am not sure when I am supposed to start drinking it..


Sounds like you got the cocktail version. Ocean Spray makes a 100% version and its in the Juice aisle at Wal-Mart for about $2.00 a bottle. It comes in pink and regular. I prefer the pink it seems a little sweeter.

D~


----------



## Blondie87

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Blondie87 said:
> 
> 
> For those of you drinking *Grapefruit Juice*-
> 
> I got Ruby Red Grapefruit Juice, I guess it's 30% juice. DH thinks I got the wrong kind. What kind am I supposed to get? I have never bought it before for anything, so I wasn't sure. Also, I am not sure when I am supposed to start drinking it..
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got the cocktail version. Ocean Spray makes a 100% version and its in the Juice aisle at Wal-Mart for about $2.00 a bottle. It comes in pink and regular. I prefer the pink it seems a little sweeter.
> 
> D~Click to expand...

I got this kind-
https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm154/CodiChapin/63e1e1ed.jpg


----------



## tryforbaby2

I buy Florida's Natural (not from concentrate) Grapefruit Juice.....works awesome! 
Don't forget to drink lots of water for your cm too!!!


----------



## Allie84

How many cycles does everyone think it's okay to take soy for?

I've taken it two times a row now and thinking of taking a break. All of these negative posts lately, plus my shortened luteal phase all of a sudden, has me worried about taking it too much.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Allie84 said:


> How many cycles does everyone think it's okay to take soy for?
> 
> I've taken it two times a row now and thinking of taking a break. All of these negative posts lately, plus my shortened luteal phase all of a sudden, has me worried about taking it too much.


Blondie~

You have the cocktail, you would need the one that says 100% juice on the front of the label in big print. If you got this one at wal-mart it's in the same area and it's actually cheaper than the cocktail. Tryforbay is correct, lots and lots of water up to ovulation will also help with the GF juice. I normally do 1 cup a day, some GF slices and tons of water up to the time I ovulate. 


Allie~

Can't say for certain that the Soy is the cause of your shortened LP it could be many factors inclusive or exclusive of the Soy. I've taken it for 4 cycles and it has not impacted my LP at all the Soy has actually shortened my cycles and my LP may have shifted 1 day or so depending on when I actually ovulated. Perhaps you should check with your doctor for information specific to you. Just like Clomid, Soy does not work for everyone and there may be other issues going on with you.


----------



## Blondie87

Thanks Dyme. Will the cocktail go anything for me? I'll try to pick up some of the 100% soon. When do you usually start drinking it?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I normally start taking it after my cycle stops but it varies per person. Some take it during it all depends on how much you can stand it. I like the taste, I even get the chilled sections to eat. I do not like the smell of fresh citrus so any form I can get it in I like. This last cycle I took my Soy CD 1-5 and than drank the juice CD 6 to ovulation. You can even pick up the store brand if it's cheaper just make certain its 100% juice. Don't forget your water...some days you'll feel like you'll float away from all the liquid intake.:haha:


----------



## Blondie87

Lol. How am I supposed to get a positive OPK with such diluted pee?


----------



## dandybrush

question girls - i currently have a headache (i think side effect of soy) can i take nurofen for it, it wont stuff up what its doing?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Blondie87 said:


> Lol. How am I supposed to get a positive OPK with such diluted pee?

It won't be diluted trust me! :haha:

I just hated having to go every 20 minutes...:blush:


----------



## prettymachine

ooooh you are just the person for me to talk to! i took soy for the first time this month...CD 2-6...af was gone bt CD5 and yesterday(CD6) (tmi warning) i had a HUGE glob of EWCM... im talking perfectly clear, super stretchy but unbreakable...do you think this is a sign i will be ovulating very early? i took an opk yesterday after this happened...there was a line but it was lighter than the control.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Prettymachine~

You normally ovulate 7-10 days after last dose of Soy. However if you have what you think is EWCM, I say get to getting busy just to be sure you have all opportunities covered.

D~


----------



## Allie84

Go ahead and take the nurofen dandy! They aren't related. A headache is definitely one of the side effects and I got one too last cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Janie66

Well im out , af go tme last night :-( I didnt notice any improvement using soya at all, except i felt twinges where my ovaries are whilst taking the soya, I still didnt get a positive peak on cbfm just all highs.... I hate TTC its really pulling me down mentally :-(


----------



## EmmyReece

I did my third dose of soy last night ... got another two nights to go :happydance:

I have to say I love my new ticker and seeing the marker move into the "Grow Egg Grow" section is filling me with excitement :D


----------



## minkysouth1

prettymachine said:


> ooooh you are just the person for me to talk to! i took soy for the first time this month...CD 2-6...af was gone bt CD5 and yesterday(CD6) (tmi warning) i had a HUGE glob of EWCM... im talking perfectly clear, super stretchy but unbreakable...do you think this is a sign i will be ovulating very early? i took an opk yesterday after this happened...there was a line but it was lighter than the control.

Hi Prettymachine

I find that I get quite a lot of EWCM for several days before I ovulate, especially since taking soya, EPO and B-vits. Your best bet is to use OPKs to pinpoint your surge and keep BDing just to make sure. :haha:

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Janie66 said:


> Well im out , af go tme last night :-( I didnt notice any improvement using soya at all, except i felt twinges where my ovaries are whilst taking the soya, I still didnt get a positive peak on cbfm just all highs.... I hate TTC its really pulling me down mentally :-(

I'm so sorry the witch got you, Janie66! Just try to put TTC out of your mind for a few days and enjoy Christmas. A New Year means new opportunities! X


----------



## prettymachine

minkysouth1 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> ooooh you are just the person for me to talk to! i took soy for the first time this month...CD 2-6...af was gone bt CD5 and yesterday(CD6) (tmi warning) i had a HUGE glob of EWCM... im talking perfectly clear, super stretchy but unbreakable...do you think this is a sign i will be ovulating very early? i took an opk yesterday after this happened...there was a line but it was lighter than the control.
> 
> Hi Prettymachine
> 
> I find that I get quite a lot of EWCM for several days before I ovulate, especially since taking soya, EPO and B-vits. Your best bet is to use OPKs to pinpoint your surge and keep BDing just to make sure. :haha:
> 
> Minky XClick to expand...

i have been attempting to do that... last night i had not only forgotten to check the results, but when i finally took a look at it, it had been a pregnancy test i took! ooops!!! today is a new day lol.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

quiet board, everyone must be busy preparing for xmas :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

4th night of soy tonight :happydance:

I'm so excited :D


----------



## dandybrush

2 nights of soy to go, looks like we might be cycle buddies emmy this time round :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

dandybrush said:


> 2 nights of soy to go, looks like we might be cycle buddies emmy this time round :thumbup:

:thumbup:

we're dtd every other night this cycle, really going to give it our best shot and keeping our fingers crossed it all goes to plan.

:dust: to you dandy :D good luck :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

good luck to you emmy, lots of :dust: hope your plan works :thumbup: pretty much the same plan as mine :haha: im gonna take Opk's as well and if i get a pos one we will dtd every night then too


----------



## EmmyReece

I have a stupid habit of forgetting about opks and then generally remembering when it's too late :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

...same :haha: im hoping i wont forget this time :dohh:


----------



## Allie84

The :witch: got me bad today. I hate her soooooooo much, and right at Christmas. Here we go onto cycle #7......


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: allie so sorry


----------



## prettymachine

does the soy cause nipple sensitivity? im only on cd8 but my shirt rubbing on my nipples is killing me! any insight?

and i am sorry allie. i know your pain.


----------



## jenniferttc1

prettymachine said:


> does the soy cause nipple sensitivity? im only on cd8 but my shirt rubbing on my nipples is killing me! any insight?
> 
> and i am sorry allie. i know your pain.

I came on here to ask the same thing. My nipples are so sensitive, and the sides of my breast near my armpits are so sore. First month on soy, so wondering if this is the reason they hurt so bad?


----------



## prettymachine

jennifer--not to get your hopes up but that is a really big sign of pregnancy! have you tested yet?


----------



## jenniferttc1

prettymachine said:


> jennifer--not to get your hopes up but that is a really big sign of pregnancy! have you tested yet?

No not yet, I have been catching myself almost walking out the door to the nearest walgreens to get test at midnight. ha ha. Im trying my best to hold out until christmas eve, when AF is due! Are you having the exact symptoms happening? 
Sorry i just noticed you havent ovulated yet. lol i thought it said you were 8dpo.


----------



## prettymachine

yeah i have not ovulated yet, thats why i was confused about why my nipples are so sensitive!

for the cycle i bought 10mL sensitivity tests so that i can test early...i get impatient. haha. 5 cycles so far of :bfn: i jusr wanna see that :bfp: as soon as i can!

a few years ago i had a miscarriage after not even being aware i was pg. altough i should have guessed one night when i hugged a friend and the pain of my bbs made me scream! 

hopefully this is your month<3


----------



## jenniferttc1

prettymachine said:


> yeah i have not ovulated yet, thats why i was confused about why my nipples are so sensitive!
> 
> for the cycle i bought 10mL sensitivity tests so that i can test early...i get impatient. haha. 5 cycles so far of :bfn: i jusr wanna see that :bfp: as soon as i can!
> 
> a few years ago i had a miscarriage after not even being aware i was pg. altough i should have guessed one night when i hugged a friend and the pain of my bbs made me scream!
> 
> hopefully this is your month<3

well i just got back from a midnight run to walmart to buy some FRER. Ha ha, I think i might test in the morning, even though i know i shouldn't. I always expect negative, im not sure if this is always gonna happen, or if it was just my last pregnancy but I couldnt get a positive HPT only blood show positive, and i was anywhere from 6-12 weeks, i was a week away from my scan before the miscarriage. So this is my 9th cycle since then. I'm starting to get worried! But the sore boobs might be a side effect of the soy, I took it right before bed so i didnt have to go through them. But I cramped ALOT during ovulation, and starting to get tiny cramps a couple times a day for about 2 mins. So its not pms yet. I neer cramp until she actually shows. 
I hope we both get lucky this month!


----------



## prettymachine

possibly the hormones being too low caused the miscarriage? and thats why you couldnt get a positive? fingers crossed for you this time around!


----------



## jenniferttc1

prettymachine said:


> possibly the hormones being too low caused the miscarriage? and thats why you couldnt get a positive? fingers crossed for you this time around!

I'm not to sure, I didnt have period for 3 months, only spotted light pink for half a day every month. They never told me my HCG levels, they might have done the test that just says yes or no, and not the beta


----------



## threebirds

Hi Soy Girls, fx for everyone 
Unfortunately i've had a lousy soy experience :-(
Should be in tww by now but havent ovulated at all.
So will i ov late or not at all?? 
Wish something would happen!!
I had a normal cycle & took soy, which was my mistake.
Sorry feelin a bit down. Also having v bad lower back pain this month. Hopefully i'll be back on track soon!!!!
Babydust x


----------



## katiekittykat

No ov for me either! Now on cd22, 15 days after my last dose of soy. Technically it hasn't delayed anything because I ov'd on cd29 last cycle....


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladies. Has anyone experienced a pretty severe period after taking soy? I only took it last cycle but have really bad cramps lasting for 3 days now. I usually get bad pain for four or five hours but this is lasting forever and keeping me awake. Inbrufen has done nothing and it usually works.


----------



## jenniferttc1

well i knew i would cave in and test, Going by getting a positive opk cd 15, that means I O'ed the 16 or 17 so i would only be either 12 or 11 DPO. And its a negative, but i know i have line eye, and they make up lines lol but i'll add a picture, cause i know everyone likes to see! 
Or unless I really didnt Ovulated on cd 16 or 17, when i got the positive on CD 20 i might only be about 6 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0171.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JamiePgh

Last day of soy for me! I have barely noticed any side effects - a few headaches, some stomach cramps. I normally Ov day 11-18 sometime, so I hope it doesn't mess me up too much. I guess we'll see!

My sister announced her pregnancy today, and texted me pictures of her positive tests. Trying so hard to be happy for her. But I conceived last year, today of all days. And m/c'd in February. So it's so hard to hear right before Christmas. I feel like such a bad person.


----------



## pink mum

hi ladies af got me today:(


----------



## EmmyReece

pink mum said:


> hi ladies af got me today:(

so sorry hun :(


----------



## pink mum

better luck next time:)


----------



## dandybrush

i've been having maybe a glass of wine a day atm, its christmas and we just keep celebrating :dohh: will that stuff up what the soy is doing?

:hugs: jamie- im dreading the time my sis says she is preg, i know she is ttc too :dohh: but im not looking forward to that day, unless it happens to me first :dohh: so i completely understand what you are going through :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: pink mum


----------



## pink mum

hi dandybrush h r u,i dun thnk ill b taking soya again,actually i want to take it but wont b able to take coz ill be going to see the doc


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't drink hun, so I don't know if it'll make any difference ...

I'm feeling really crampy today and only on cd 7 lol ... hope it means something is going on down there lol


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: ok, well hopefull the dr can help you too :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx emmy - its hard cause i know im gonna be having a cruiser after work today, and then tomorrow is xmas eve so more wine :dohh: and then christmas day :dohh: i figure i dont wanna put my life on hold just cause im ttc :shrug: maybe i should just write off a early new year bfp and get serious after new year? :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

sorry the :witch: got you pink:hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Sorry the :witch: got you pink mum xx


----------



## pink mum

all of u r so sweet,...u know suddenly it came in my mind that give another try to soya,give me suggestions?.....


----------



## mamadonna

i'm not taking soy this month


----------



## dandybrush

well are you booked in with the dr pink mum? cause if you have an appy i would stay off the soy, if you are not booked in, go the soy and make you appy for about the time AF should be due :thumbup:


----------



## pink mum

no m not booked,m going back to my home country on 26 so my mom will take me to the doc by force,i know..but if i take soya i wont be able to go to the doc,m confuseddd


----------



## pink mum

mamadonna wat r ur plans,i mean to say why r u not taking it?


----------



## pink mum

i think doc only test ur harmones on day 3 n 21?at the time when i will reach my country it will b my cd5 n most probably will go to c the doc in the start of jan


----------



## mamadonna

i just want to do things naturally this month no stress my cycles are usually pretty regular and soy made me go from a 28day cycle to a 31


----------



## pink mum

hmmm.m very confused,u know back in my country ppl use to ask that its been long time that u got married n no kids?yy?i ssthere ny prob?n all these questions make me angry,,,they will ask me the same what would i say:(


----------



## mamadonna

maybe tell them that your not trying till the start of the new year


----------



## pink mum

i cannot lie:(...ill try to ignore them.that will b ok.:)


----------



## pink mum

lets hope for the best


----------



## mamadonna

dont give them a yes or no answer keep them guessing ;)

i'm not sure whether to take soy or not i cant make up my mind:wacko:


----------



## JamiePgh

Thanks Dandy - I knew my sister was ttc too. I just can't believe it's to the day that I conceived a year ago. I think that's what makes it tough - and that everyone will be celebrating over the holidays. The holidays are tough enough with the loss. Hopefully this soy does something for the new year!

Sorry ladies who are having troubles with the soy, and who AF got, I hate when she comes around too. :hugs:


----------



## Blondie87

I know how you feel Jamie. My baby would be 2 years old this month.


----------



## JamiePgh

Blondie87 said:


> I know how you feel Jamie. My baby would be 2 years old this month.

You poor thing. Your journey sounds so difficult, I'm so sorry. I hope soy & the other methods you are trying help you conceive again soon. It's so hard not having any answers and just waiting.


----------



## dandybrush

pink mum dont lie just say you'll tell them when there is any news :shrug: or tell them its none of their business, thats what i would do


----------



## Allie84

Getting AF has really hit me this cycle, I think it's because my due date is this week. :( I should be having a baby and instead I have the :witch: 

Like I said I'm not going to do the soy this cycle and see what happens. It will probably be a long cycle again, though! If so I will probably be mad I didn't take soy.

Good luck to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Help me ladies, Ive lost my PMA thanks to a friend at work. I was talking to one of the doctors at work (psychiatrist) this afternoon who knows we have been ttc for a while. She basically told me that I need to get a second opinion as there could be something wrong that hasn't been picked up. Our story is that we have been ttc for 21 months, had blood tests, HSG and my husband has done a ss sample. He did have 90% abnormal forms, but apparently the amount more than made up for that, so according to the consultant we have "unexplained inferility". I was put on clomid and have done four rounds of Clomid with bfns :( so I started Soy Isoflavones this month and was really excited about it; Im currently cd9, but after this discussion with the doctor at work I feel so down and feel like its just never going to happen. She tried for 2 years so has some idea I spose, but she went on to tell me about a friend of hers who was trying for years and kept miscarrying and was told she had something wrong with her womb (sorry cant remember the techinical word for it) but it turned out she didnt and it was finally picked up that she had a clotting disorder when she got a second opinion and as soon as she was put on aspirin she conceived. She then went on to tell me about someone who tried for 8 years before falling. She said she couldnt understand how anyone could try for that long and not do anything about it and if they did then they probably didnt really want a baby anyway. She made me feel like I cant really want children cos Im not doing enough. I feel horrible now and like its never gonna happen :( Do you think shes right? and I should be more proactive? On top of it all I tried to bring my next appt forward with the consultant (its currently early May) to be told he is off long term sick until at least the end of May so I'll probably have my appointment cancelled and moved back :( Sorry to moan ladies and sorry for the long post. Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Blondie87

JamiePgh said:


> You poor thing. Your journey sounds so difficult, I'm so sorry. I hope soy & the other methods you are trying help you conceive again soon. It's so hard not having any answers and just waiting.

Thank you...... :hugs:


----------



## lexx7

Hello ladies,

Just out of interest and for the purpose of my research - has anyone taken soy that has endometriosis??? I know it's an utter long shot, but anyone that has taken it that has IC and or MG as well would be great to here from you :thumbup:

Thanks all :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

cloyd :hugs: you are doing what you can, you have an appointment, you have done the tests. you are trying the soy, its a process, im sure the pple trying for 8 years also did everything they could :shrug: have you tried acupuncture or have you seen a herbalist (or whatever they are) maybe try going the natural route for a bit :shrug: dont feel down :hugs: it will happen for you dont let some random ruin you hope :hugs: fxed the soy does the job for you


----------



## dandybrush

i would just like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas (i might not make it bak on before) enjoy the break/holiday and I hope santa gives you what you want :winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

Merry Christmas, Dandy!!! :hugs: 

Merry Christmas, everyone!

I hope that 2011 brings us all our BFPs. :dust:

Cloyd, it does sound like you are doing everything right. :dust: to you and :hugs:

I've seen a few mentions of accupuncure. How is that meant to help TTC? I'm willing to try anything!


----------



## gem1985x

Hi everyone got my Soy BFP this morning at 13dpo so still very early days for me ! Took soy days 2-6 ( 160g days 2-4 and 200g days 5-6) 

Praying this wee soy bean sticks ! Love and dust to you all ! x


----------



## EmmyReece

gem1985x said:


> Hi everyone got my Soy BFP this morning at 13dpo so still very early days for me ! Took soy days 2-6 ( 160g days 2-4 and 200g days 5-6)
> 
> Praying this wee soy bean sticks ! Love and dust to you all ! x

aw congrats hun :hugs:

I've just got this cd 9 and the darkest opk line I've ever had

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0098.jpg


----------



## littlemonster

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Question...what do you do if you missed a day...I got so busy last night I completely forgot to take mine.


----------



## poppy666

* MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE *​


----------



## JamiePgh

gem1985x said:


> Hi everyone got my Soy BFP this morning at 13dpo so still very early days for me ! Took soy days 2-6 ( 160g days 2-4 and 200g days 5-6)
> 
> Praying this wee soy bean sticks ! Love and dust to you all ! x

Congrats gem!! So happy to hear about a soy BFP ~ :) That's best gift anyone can ask for during the holidays!!

My soy update: I finished my soy 2 days ago. I've had pretty constant light cramps. It feels like AF is starting constantly, although I know that isn't the case. I took an OPK yesterday on CD9, and it was not positive but was close. My tests gets darker each day until I get a positive. What's weird, is that today's OPK is light. So I don't know whats up, that's never happened to me. I hope I didn't O yet, it's far too early for me, and I would have completely missed it. Or it's possible that the soy is just effecting my hormones & my lines will be different on the OPK's this time around!

I'll keep you posted on my updates!


----------



## EmmyReece

JamiePgh said:


> gem1985x said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone got my Soy BFP this morning at 13dpo so still very early days for me ! Took soy days 2-6 ( 160g days 2-4 and 200g days 5-6)
> 
> Praying this wee soy bean sticks ! Love and dust to you all ! x
> 
> Congrats gem!! So happy to hear about a soy BFP ~ :) That's best gift anyone can ask for during the holidays!!
> 
> My soy update: I finished my soy 2 days ago. I've had pretty constant light cramps. It feels like AF is starting constantly, although I know that isn't the case. I took an OPK yesterday on CD9, and it was not positive but was close. My tests gets darker each day until I get a positive. What's weird, is that today's OPK is light. So I don't know whats up, that's never happened to me. I hope I didn't O yet, it's far too early for me, and I would have completely missed it. Or it's possible that the soy is just effecting my hormones & my lines will be different on the OPK's this time around!
> 
> I'll keep you posted on my updates!Click to expand...

It may be that there wasn't as much ink in today's test hun? Just an idea ...

I'm feeling really crampy too, am on the verge of getting the hot water bottle out and sticking it on my tummy lol

Will keep an eye out for your updates xx


----------



## Blondie87

Hey, ladies drinking Grapefruit juice... can you check out my thread?


----------



## JamiePgh

EmmyReece said:


> JamiePgh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gem1985x said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone got my Soy BFP this morning at 13dpo so still very early days for me ! Took soy days 2-6 ( 160g days 2-4 and 200g days 5-6)
> 
> Praying this wee soy bean sticks ! Love and dust to you all ! x
> 
> Congrats gem!! So happy to hear about a soy BFP ~ :) That's best gift anyone can ask for during the holidays!!
> 
> My soy update: I finished my soy 2 days ago. I've had pretty constant light cramps. It feels like AF is starting constantly, although I know that isn't the case. I took an OPK yesterday on CD9, and it was not positive but was close. My tests gets darker each day until I get a positive. What's weird, is that today's OPK is light. So I don't know whats up, that's never happened to me. I hope I didn't O yet, it's far too early for me, and I would have completely missed it. Or it's possible that the soy is just effecting my hormones & my lines will be different on the OPK's this time around!
> 
> I'll keep you posted on my updates!Click to expand...
> 
> It may be that there wasn't as much ink in today's test hun? Just an idea ...
> 
> I'm feeling really crampy too, am on the verge of getting the hot water bottle out and sticking it on my tummy lol
> 
> Will keep an eye out for your updates xxClick to expand...

You know, you're probably right. You just made me realize that this is the first month I bought the Dollar Tree brand, so the results could definitely vary from the brand I normally use. Hope the water bottle helps your cramps! :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I ended up having a soak in the shower and that helped quite a bit :D

Going to do another opk today before we set off for Cheshire and see if the line is getting any darker :D


----------



## TUDORROSE

Another Soy BFP here and I got it on my second cycle. I took 150mg days 2-6. We only BD every other day to every third day. I had a faint BFP on IC two days ago and good 2-3 week result on the CB digi yesterday. :flower:

Sending lots of hugs and positive vibes to everyone still wiating to test. xx


----------



## frogger3240

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l303/Steppyville/gingerbread_man_waving_behind_si-1.gif


----------



## poppy666

TUDORROSE said:


> Another Soy BFP here and I got it on my second cycle. I took 150mg days 2-6. We only BD every other day to every third day. I had a faint BFP on IC two days ago and good 2-3 week result on the CB digi yesterday. :flower:
> 
> Sending lots of hugs and positive vibes to everyone still wiating to test. xx

Congratulations sweetie xxx


----------



## prettymachine

so far it seems the soy has given me much more EWCM this month! opk's are getting stronger but now popping positive yet! still BDing to be safe! 

in other news, the other night i saw my older sister and she is at LEAST 6 months pregnant! no one knew/knows. she doesnt even know how pregnant she is :nope: she said she had very erratic periods and doesnt know when she actually "missed" one. she has only gone to planned parenthood and hasnt gotten any kinda of ultrasound or anything. she thinks she is only 4-5 months but i had her lift her shirt and she has to be 6+...i looked back at my wedding pictures from 3 months ago and you can already see a bump... its her first baby she would have had to have been at least 3 months then to be showing. :::sigh::: i am so worried, she is epileptic and hasnt taken her meds since she found out, since they are bad for the baby... but if she has a seizre wont the baby die?! :cry: here's the kicker, she isnt even postive who the father is. 

am i the only one who finds it unfair that people like this get pregnant and we try and try and try and do all the right things and cant seem to conceive? :cry:

and to make matters worse, yesterday during grace my husbands cousin annonced she is pregnant. i feel like everyone in the world can get the baby they want but me.


----------



## EmmyReece

prettymachine said:


> am i the only one who finds it unfair that people like this get pregnant and we try and try and try and do all the right things and cant seem to conceive? :cry:
> 
> and to make matters worse, yesterday during grace my husbands cousin annonced she is pregnant. i feel like everyone in the world can get the baby they want but me.

:hugs: believe me I know how you feel :(

Our turn *WILL* come, it just has to


----------



## dandybrush

pretty machine - :hugs: I know exactly what you mean/exactly how you feel :cry: my brother in laws other brother and his wife are approx 3 months preg too :cry: i just wish it could be us

keep up the bding machine :thumbup: those opks sound like you might be really close


----------



## Irish_eyes

oh prettymachine, I fully understand were you are coming from. In the past two years that we have been ttc I must have knowm at least 10 close family and friends who have fallen pregnant easily and some are now onto their second. It is hard but our time will come and that child will be cherished. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

2 years irish?? :O gosh i've been trying for 1 year!! and thats killing me :dohh: i really hope it happens for all of us sooon :cry:


----------



## minkysouth1

TUDORROSE said:


> Another Soy BFP here and I got it on my second cycle. I took 150mg days 2-6. We only BD every other day to every third day. I had a faint BFP on IC two days ago and good 2-3 week result on the CB digi yesterday. :flower:
> 
> Sending lots of hugs and positive vibes to everyone still wiating to test. xx

That's brilliant news, TUDORROSE. :happydance::happydance: Congratulations on your Christmas BFP!

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Got my soya BFP this morning at 14 dpo after 12 months TTC number 2 (took even longer with DS!). It was my second soya cycle (CD 2-6, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg , 200mg) :happydance::happydance:

I can't quite believe it yet and I'm praying it doesn't turn into another chemical. Wish me luck!

Minky X


----------



## Irish_eyes

The first year was harder Dandy but know I am getting used to AF showing every month. But I am attending an FS at the minute. I had a HSG in November so this is my second month trying after that. I think I only have one viable tube and DH is ok. I am sure it will happen for you soon. 12 - 18 months is the average for ttcing. But heres hoping we don't have much longer to wait now. xxx


----------



## minkysouth1

Allie84 said:


> Merry Christmas, Dandy!!! :hugs:
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> I hope that 2011 brings us all our BFPs. :dust:
> 
> Cloyd, it does sound like you are doing everything right. :dust: to you and :hugs:
> 
> I've seen a few mentions of accupuncure. How is that meant to help TTC? I'm willing to try anything!

I can not recommend acupuncture enough. After starting to visit a great acupuncturist about halfway through last cycle, I noticed a real difference in my capacity to relax and my luteal phase almost immediately. Here I am just a few weeks later with a BFP. I think acupuncture and SI are a great natural combo!

X


----------



## minkysouth1

Irish_eyes said:


> The first year was harder Dandy but know I am getting used to AF showing every month. But I am attending an FS at the minute. I had a HSG in November so this is my second month trying after that. I think I only have one viable tube and DH is ok. I am sure it will happen for you soon. 12 - 18 months is the average for ttcing. But heres hoping we don't have much longer to wait now. xxx

Hey Irish_eyes. I really hope that you get your BFP soon and I want you to know that I admire your strength and positive attitude. True Irish spirit :winkwink: (my DH is Irish, so I know all about that!!!) 

Minky X


----------



## Irish_eyes

minkysouth1 said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> The first year was harder Dandy but know I am getting used to AF showing every month. But I am attending an FS at the minute. I had a HSG in November so this is my second month trying after that. I think I only have one viable tube and DH is ok. I am sure it will happen for you soon. 12 - 18 months is the average for ttcing. But heres hoping we don't have much longer to wait now. xxx
> 
> Hey Irish_eyes. I really hope that you get your BFP soon and I want you to know that I admire your strength and positive attitude. True Irish spirit :winkwink: (my DH is Irish, so I know all about that!!!)
> 
> Minky XClick to expand...

:rofl: I think after all this time I have gain the strength minky...it has been pretty hard on us but I am trying be relaxed about it all.


----------



## csmith

Hey girls, 

Congratulations on all the recent BFP - so pleased for you all. I am on my second month of taking soy now. Am taking them cd2 - cd6. Last night would have been cd3 - and I FORGOT TO TAKE IT. Bloody x-mas making me forget lol. So my question is do I just skip the day altogether, or take them this morning and still before bed (like I normally do) or do I pretend today is cd3 and carry on as i would? 

So annoyed at myself for forgetting them as well. So want them to work this month and frightened I have messed it all up.

x


----------



## tracy546

First month taking Soy and I got my :bfp: this morning at 16dpo!!! I took the soy on cycle days 2-6, and took 100mg of b6 every day (this was the first month for both.) I am still completely in shock!! I always spot around 11-12 dpo, and this month had nothing at all but I really thought it was just the b6 lengthening my luteal phase so I didn't get my hopes up. I tested negative at 13 and 14dpo, and got an immediate positive at 16dpo!!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

tracy546 said:


> First month taking Soy and I got my :bfp: this morning at 16dpo!!! I took the soy on cycle days 2-6, and took 100mg of b6 every day (this was the first month for both.) I am still completely in shock!! I always spot around 11-12 dpo, and this month had nothing at all but I really thought it was just the b6 lengthening my luteal phase so I didn't get my hopes up. I tested negative at 13 and 14dpo, and got an immediate positive at 16dpo!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance::happydance:

Looks like soy hasn't done anything for me this cycle....last cycle I ov'd on cd29, today is cd27 and no sign of ov as yet :nope:


----------



## hope4bump

tracy546 said:


> First month taking Soy and I got my :bfp: this morning at 16dpo!!! I took the soy on cycle days 2-6, and took 100mg of b6 every day (this was the first month for both.) I am still completely in shock!! I always spot around 11-12 dpo, and this month had nothing at all but I really thought it was just the b6 lengthening my luteal phase so I didn't get my hopes up. I tested negative at 13 and 14dpo, and got an immediate positive at 16dpo!!!!

Congratulations :) x


----------



## EmmyReece

congrats to all the recent bfps :happydance:

my fella got drunk last night and admitted how much he is looking forward to us finally getting a bfp, and has even suggested that we go vitamin shopping today for him, so we're off to town later to get vitamin b12, c, e and zinc for him :cloud9:


----------



## katiekittykat

EmmyReece said:


> congrats to all the recent bfps :happydance:
> 
> my fella got drunk last night and admitted how much he is looking forward to us finally getting a bfp, and has even suggested that we go vitamin shopping today for him, so we're off to town later to get vitamin b12, c, e and zinc for him :cloud9:

Ah bless. I've finally got OH to start taking vitamins too - just waiting for them to arrive. xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think we'll be raiding boots and superdrug today :happydance:

We had a heart to heart last night (funny how it takes him getting drunk to be honest with emotional stuff like this), and he admitted how much he's looking forward to being a father, and he said he's more than willing to do anything it takes to get there :cloud9:

I even had him looking at cots, I said I wanted an all white nursery set and he said we should just get the bits and pieces from wherever's cheapest and then paint it white :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx irish eyes - i hope we both get what we have been waiting for :hugs: 

minky - :hugs: congratulations, lots of sticky :dust: for you :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

I have been reading this thread for days..and actually took si for the first time this month and vit b6 100mg..I am currently on cd12 and waiting to ovulate...Im hoping for a new bfp..we have been trying to conceive for over yr now..We did manage to get preggers in june with identical twins au naturale..and i only do opk's no temping or anything else..but God took our babies with him at 12wks..we had to have a d&c as my babies would not m/c on their own..:(..we waited one cycle and started again..and i did get another bfp only they kept coming up faint and i believe we m/c again with a chemical pregnancy..so we continue the course..and i came upon this site and have been reading..praying this month will be the month.
good luck and baby dust to all..


----------



## EmmyReece

We've stocked up on supplements for Chris, so as of tomorrow he'll be taking vitamin e and c, zinc and b 12, I've still yet to ovulate, but there's still time yet :happydance:

I'm so excited that he's completely on board with me :D


----------



## katiekittykat

EmmyReece said:


> We've stocked up on supplements for Chris, so as of tomorrow he'll be taking vitamin e and c, zinc and b 12, I've still yet to ovulate, but there's still time yet :happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited that he's completely on board with me :D

So pleased for you. My OH is going to take something called Babystart Fertilman....much cheaper than the Wellman Conception, but seemed to have the same things in.


----------



## threebirds

Congratulations to all who got bfps x
Im out this time round. Got af today.
Wont be trying SI again, had a bit of a mad cycle (and no ov - i think). Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## EmmyReece

katiekittykat said:


> So pleased for you. My OH is going to take something called Babystart Fertilman....much cheaper than the Wellman Conception, but seemed to have the same things in.

We had his parents with us, so we couldn't even look at conception supplements :(

They don't know we're ttc, and his mum says we shouldn't be trying anytime soon as she isn't ready to be a nanna :grr:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladies,
i havent been on for a few days, getting over 6 days of very nasty af. Cramps after 1st round of soy were terrible. I have FS appointment on 13th so i shouldnt take it this month? Did anyone on here admit to FS about taking it? What he/she say?


----------



## inkdchick

csmith said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Congratulations on all the recent BFP - so pleased for you all. I am on my second month of taking soy now. Am taking them cd2 - cd6. Last night would have been cd3 - and I FORGOT TO TAKE IT. Bloody x-mas making me forget lol. So my question is do I just skip the day altogether, or take them this morning and still before bed (like I normally do) or do I pretend today is cd3 and carry on as i would?
> 
> So annoyed at myself for forgetting them as well. So want them to work this month and frightened I have messed it all up.
> 
> x

Dont take two sets of IS in one day just extend your days by one and you should be ok good luck xx


----------



## csmith

inkdchick said:


> csmith said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> Congratulations on all the recent BFP - so pleased for you all. I am on my second month of taking soy now. Am taking them cd2 - cd6. Last night would have been cd3 - and I FORGOT TO TAKE IT. Bloody x-mas making me forget lol. So my question is do I just skip the day altogether, or take them this morning and still before bed (like I normally do) or do I pretend today is cd3 and carry on as i would?
> 
> So annoyed at myself for forgetting them as well. So want them to work this month and frightened I have messed it all up.
> 
> x
> 
> Dont take two sets of IS in one day just extend your days by one and you should be ok good luck xxClick to expand...

Thanks so much - will just extend my day by one. xxx


----------



## dandybrush

trying - good luck with the appy, i'm in the same boat gonna see my gyn in the new year, but i wasnt gonna tell her about the soy :dohh: :shrug:


----------



## prettymachine

i think i have hit a pretty positive OPK...what do you ladies think?!?https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1380.snc4/163254_184526618240550_100000496396928_668619_7098101_n.jpg


----------



## dandybrush

i would def say thats positive machine :happydance: go get some :sex: on :winkwink:


----------



## katiekittykat

Looks positive to me prettymachine!! Happy BDing!


----------



## EmmyReece

looks positive to me too, go catch that eggy :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

thanks for your opinion ladies~! i have tried so many times when it has looked like this, i just assumed maybe i dont know what a positive looks like. :sigh:

now i have a favor from you! my niece kayla has leukemia, she was diagnosed a week before christmas at the age of 5 two years ago, and a few days later her daddy was diagnosed with lymphoma. there is a photo contest she is in right now and she had been holding strong in 3rd place, but now she has fallen behind :(

please vote for her today and tomorrow, its the last two days, and if she gets back in 3rd she will get a really cool prize!

https://kidswishnetwork.org/photocontest/

its towards the bottom on the left her name says "kayla-theme parks" and share this link and the info to vote for kayla whereever you can!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

prettymachine said:


> thanks for your opinion ladies~! i have tried so many times when it has looked like this, i just assumed maybe i dont know what a positive looks like. :sigh:
> 
> now i have a favor from you! my niece kayla has leukemia, she was diagnosed a week before christmas at the age of 5 two years ago, and a few days later her daddy was diagnosed with lymphoma. there is a photo contest she is in right now and she had been holding strong in 3rd place, but now she has fallen behind :(
> 
> please vote for her today and tomorrow, its the last two days, and if she gets back in 3rd she will get a really cool prize!
> 
> https://kidswishnetwork.org/photocontest/
> 
> its towards the bottom on the left her name says "kayla-theme parks" and share this link and the info to vote for kayla whereever you can!!!

Done!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've voted too :D


----------



## Allie84

I voted! Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## getoffmycloyd

done xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just done an opk and have to say, thank you sooooooooooooooo much soy, I'm so happy I could cry ...

I just got this :happydance:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0038-3.jpg

This is the darkest opk I have ever, ever, ever had and I did this one on Xmas Eve

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0098.jpg

Got to get more :sex: in so we have a bigger chance of catching the eggy :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

I voted for kayla too :) :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

awesome emmy, i better start doing OPK's too incase i miss it :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I know it's not positive yet, but it does seem to be getting darker from the one I did on Xmas eve :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

lol, like i said..i better start doing mine :dohh: and the grapefruit juice


----------



## EmmyReece

have you got any in? you could always do one now


----------



## katiekittykat

Mine went really dark - about the same as yours Emmy - at lunchtime, then I did another one a couple of hours ago and it was totally blank :shrug: Maybe I have a really short surge.


----------



## EmmyReece

possibly hun, how long did you leave it before doing the test at lunchtime?


----------



## katiekittykat

I did one about 7pm last night - faint line. Then at around 1pm today - darkest line yet (I'm calling it a positive). Last one at 5.30pm tonight - totally blank.

I did drink almost a litre of grapefruit juice between the 2 tests today, so my urine could have been too diluted...


----------



## EmmyReece

it's a possibility that it could have been too diluted ... or you hit your surge during the night?

Have you got any bd in hun?


----------



## katiekittykat

Managed to upload a pic 


We DTD last night, and will hopefully again tonight and tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

cool so you have all bases covered then just in case :thumbup:

I'd do opks tomorrow morning and tomorrow evening and see if there is any change hun :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Yeah - I'm going to keep doing 2 OPKs a day until FF confirms ov :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

I might do 2 a day too...maybe :dohh: i did one this morning, it was neg, but it did have a faint second line, so hopefully its on its way to getting darker now


----------



## dandybrush

no cramps yet, a mild couple of cramps yesterday, but last cycle i had massive cramps one morning a couple of days before i Oved, so im hoping ill get that same sign again :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm starting to get slight cramps and am a bit wetter down below too, not quite ewcm but it'll get there :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

what cd are you emmy? we took the soy at the same time didnt we?


----------



## EmmyReece

cd 13 hun :D 

yeah I think we took soy at the same time :)

:wacko: I've discovered I have a thing for tangerines / clementines, have just eaten about 3 in a row


----------



## dandybrush

lol well looks like the soy is gonna work for you, sooner than me, im not having as many signs or as dark opks as you seem to be, I normally Ov around cd 20 anyways :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I dont think I'll get my positive opk just yet though, think there's still a few days at the very least to wait until that happens

I wish things would happen quicker, I'm so impatient :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: i hear ya, im normally soooo impatient, i think christmas and now new year preps are what is keeping me sane this cycle


----------



## EmmyReece

It feels like forever since af started, but it's not even a fortnight ago :rofl:

This cycle really seems to be dragging :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: dude

when is the best time to do an OPK? when i wake up in the morning, ie first pee...or when i get home (from work) at about 2pm?


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been told afternoon is best time to do it :)

I do mine between 5 and 6 because it's been quieter in the house at that time lol


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi ladies,

I've tried Soy twice before...no ovulation.

Is there a best dosage to take?, do you ladies do anything else alongside the Soy?

I only get AF 1-2 times a year but i have been given Provera to take four times a year so i want to do Soy when i take my first Provera in the New Year.

Emmy...did you just wait for AF to arrive to start Soy?, i know we both have the absent AF issues. 

Any advice would be great thanks.

x


----------



## EmmyReece

af has been more regular since july, was every 56 days and then last cycle was 40 days long, so I just waited for af this time hun


----------



## fairy_gem

EmmyReece said:


> af has been more regular since july, was every 56 days and then last cycle was 40 days long, so I just waited for af this time hun

Thanks hun. Good luck x


----------



## prettymachine

i posted this earlier but i am not sure if it went through, so i apologize if this is a repeat...

if you recall how dark my OPK was last night, well, its not blank today, but much lighter, does that mean i already ovulated? 

i still am getting the hang of this stuff!!

and thanks everyone that voted for kayla<3 it goes til the 31st and you can vote once a day!


----------



## dandybrush

Im not exactly sure machine :shrug: the LH surge means you are about to Ov, but i dont think it happens straight away, when you go from a positve OPK to a neg one, it just means the surge is over, not necessarily that you have Oved, but Ov will be definately on its way


----------



## JamiePgh

prettymachine said:


> i posted this earlier but i am not sure if it went through, so i apologize if this is a repeat...
> 
> if you recall how dark my OPK was last night, well, its not blank today, but much lighter, does that mean i already ovulated?
> 
> i still am getting the hang of this stuff!!
> 
> and thanks everyone that voted for kayla<3 it goes til the 31st and you can vote once a day!

I think it can be different for everyone. There's no way to know for sure that you did ovulate, or when you did. The predictors just give you an idea of when you will ovulate. Usually once you see a positive test, you ovulate within 24-48 hours, regardless on if the test goes back to negative or not.

My tests stay positive for 2 full days, so I have wondered if I have a long surge, or if mine stays positive during ovulation. It's so confusing!


----------



## prettymachine

hmmm yeah thats what i am wondering, like since it was way darker yesterday then today can i stop testing? and just bd a couple more days to be safe, or do i need to keep testing to see if it gets even darker...but would it get darker after lightening....so confusing!


----------



## Gurlsan

Voted!!


prettymachine said:


> thanks for your opinion ladies~! I have tried so many times when it has looked like this, i just assumed maybe i dont know what a positive looks like. :sigh:
> 
> Now i have a favor from you! My niece kayla has leukemia, she was diagnosed a week before christmas at the age of 5 two years ago, and a few days later her daddy was diagnosed with lymphoma. There is a photo contest she is in right now and she had been holding strong in 3rd place, but now she has fallen behind :(
> 
> please vote for her today and tomorrow, its the last two days, and if she gets back in 3rd she will get a really cool prize!
> 
> https://kidswishnetwork.org/photocontest/
> 
> its towards the bottom on the left her name says "kayla-theme parks" and share this link and the info to vote for kayla whereever you can!!!


----------



## prettymachine

thank you!


----------



## shellie31

*CONGRATULATIONS* on all the xmas :bfp::cloud9:. I'm over the moon for you all & just goes to show that the soy does work:thumbup:. I didn't manage a full 5 days this cycle but did take it days 3-5 at 200mg before i ran out & the bloody postie didn't deliver them till last week. I did however have strong ovulation pains/cramps & i also got the 1st positive on an opk,never had that before:happydance:,was the same day i got my peak on my CBFM & a smiley :) on a CB digital:cloud9:. So the 3 days i did take the soy did make a difference:thumbup:. Just waiting to test but not sure if i'll wait till 12DPO or i might do one tommorow at 10DPO lol :haha:. We didn't manage to :sex: much this cycle so i'm not expecting much but i'm all set for taking the soy again in the New year:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

FX For you Shellie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hoping42010

Hi! i am currently on my first cycle taking soy! I took it Cd 5-8 on cd 10 and until now (cd12) i have been having bloody ewcm (just pink) and lots of it!! Can anyone tell me if this is a side effect of the soy?
Thanks


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't had any pinky ewcm, but hope someone else can give a bit more advice. :hugs:

I've just done an opk and it's gone fairly light compared to the one from last night, but it might have something to do with me drinking quite a bit this morning / afternoon so far, so I'm going to do another one between 5 and 6 and see if it gets any darker. Oh and I'm feeling quite soggy down below too :blush: so I hope this is the start of ewcm :)


----------



## katiekittykat

FX for you Emmy! My OPKs have now gone completely blank :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

katiekittykat said:


> FX for you Emmy! My OPKs have now gone completely blank :shrug:

Thanks hun :hugs: you too :thumbup:

I'm worried that I've hit my surge too early because I haven't really got all that much ewcm :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

I wouldn't worry - some women don't get much at all. I don't! Have you got some grapefruit juice to hand - it's very good for helping the EWCM along :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't got any, but am sure I could persuade my fella to take me out to get some, but we do have some conceive plus gel to hand so will use that :D


----------



## katiekittykat

I've got grapefruit juice and Conceive Plus :haha: Now all I need to do is get OH to DTD!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: yep same there, got to persuade my OH too 

I've got such a good feeling about 2011 I'm really excited :happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

FX and :dust: for you x


----------



## EmmyReece

lots and lots of

:dust: :dust: :dust:

for you too :)


----------



## prettymachine

hey ladies! time to vote for kayla again! 

just today and tomorrow left to vote!


----------



## katiekittykat

prettymachine said:


> hey ladies! time to vote for kayla again!
> 
> just today and tomorrow left to vote!

Done!


----------



## EmmyReece

:D voted again

going to do another opk in half an hour and see what happens, will be pouncing on my fella if it looks like they're getting lighter :rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

EmmyReece said:


> going to do another opk in half an hour and see what happens, will be pouncing on my fella if it looks like they're getting lighter :rofl:

Me too! Gonna try and wait until about 7.30pm though when I've held it for 4 hours :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I've been holding for about 4 hours now lol


----------



## katiekittykat

Let us know how it turns out :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

will do hun, the same goes for you :D


----------



## EmmyReece

looks like my surge was yesterday, my opks have gone mega light ... am going to do one more tomorrow afternoon, just to be sure, but it looks like I might ovulate today or tomorrow :)


----------



## dandybrush

emmy and katie better get some :sex: going girls :thumbup: hope you both catch your eggies

im gonna start my grapefruit juice today, i currently have 2 lines on my opk but the second one is faint, so i dont think i've had my surge yet :shrug: hope not, we havent bd yet :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've told my fella that he's on a promise tomorrow morning :rofl:

I'm feeling really achey tonight, but I'm hoping that's a good sign :)

:dust:


----------



## JamiePgh

Got my positive on the OPK kit today, so the soy did not mess up my cycle. I still ovulated within the same few days I normally do. Although sometimes it earlier or later. Today is CD14, so I'm very happy with that. Fingers crossed that this ovulation is stronger or has more eggs that in the past! Just hoping for an increased chance. BD'd on CD10, 13 and will on CD15 too. 

If I don't get a BFP this month, I'm going to increase my soy from 80 to 120 mg's next month since I had no bad side effects or issues with it at 80. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## EmmyReece

Good luck Jamie :)

I can't sleep at the moment, been trying to doze off for 3 hours now :cry:


----------



## arpeters

Hello Ladies, 

Well, I took soy last cycle and here I am back on CD1 with the :witch: visiting. lol. I still have faith in Soy though. I am wondering if I started taking it too soon last cycle. My cycles are usually 34 days long and I usually OV on CD19/20. I took Soy on CD 2 - 6. Should I take it later? Like CD 4-9 or 5-10? I heard that people usually OV 10 days after stopping soy, so wouldn't I want to take it sooner than later? I am not sure. I need guidance. lol. Help me! :sad2:


----------



## prettymachine

so i ran out of OPKs and didnt test today... my ticker says yesterday was my ovulation day, and my OPK was darker monday than yesterday. today my husband says he is all dried out(haha)...should i force him into one more day or let him take a break? we BD sat, sun, mon, and tues nights. and a few spuratic days prior to that.


----------



## Phexia

Hey girls, I haven't checked in for a while :) I'd like to report that the soy did make me ovulate! :happydance: It was CD 24 and that's really early for me so I'm very pleased with the Soy and will try it again :) The bad news is a huge temp drop and BFN's ;) Some might say it's early but I know I'm not pregnant because the 10 miu strips and FRER would have picked it up by now, at least that's my experience :) But it's fine really, I'm just happy the Soy worked and I didn't have a 100+ day cycle. 

Good luck to you all! :dust: :dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: so pleased it worked for you too Phexia, it shaved 16 days off my 56 day cycles :happydance:

Got to do an opk this afternoon and see if there's any difference between today's and yesterday's as mine were mega light yesterday so I've probably hit my surge already :)


----------



## katiekittykat

I got a faint line again on my OPK last night, and my temp has gone down this morning....so I'm now on to cd30 and no sign of ov :nope: My cycles are getting longer :cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

:( :hugs:

wish I had some advice to give xx


----------



## Feelcrazy

Kit
that's so annoying. What the heck?!?
Do your doctors give you any advise or help?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i didnt even take soy this month and i still ovulated earlier! x


----------



## katiekittykat

Feelcrazy said:


> Kit
> that's so annoying. What the heck?!?
> Do your doctors give you any advise or help?

I haven't been to see a GP feelcrazy - this is only my 2nd month TTC and there's nothing they would do as I only came off the pill in September.

I've ordered some Agnus Castus, and I'm going to start taking it as soon as it arrives. 

:coffee:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I hope the agnus castus helps hun


----------



## katiekittykat

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I hope the agnus castus helps hun

So do I - I've heard good reports :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> so i ran out of OPKs and didnt test today... my ticker says yesterday was my ovulation day, and my OPK was darker monday than yesterday. today my husband says he is all dried out(haha)...should i force him into one more day or let him take a break? we BD sat, sun, mon, and tues nights. and a few spuratic days prior to that.

We're around the same day prettymachine. Im currently 2dpo. This is my first cycle of taking soy after four rounds of Clomid with bfn's and 21 months ttc so I am very very helpful that soy will do the trick. I ov'd a day earlier on cd14 so thats great :happydance: It certainly sounds like you covered all angles with the bd-ing, but if you can persaude him again then great. Im the same with my hubby. We managed to b.d. for the last three nights in a row and every other day prior to that. I would like to try again tonight, even though I am sure I am 2dpo as my monitor still says high, but my hubby is definitely starting to wane with all the bd-ing. lol :wacko: Im feeling quietly confident this month though. Tried instead cups as well for the first time. PMA, PMA PMA :happydance:


----------



## Lisa1

Has anyone experienced an increase in libido with soy?


----------



## getoffmycloyd

ohh Lisa its funny you should say that, Ive been feeling rather hmm.... fruity this month too!! :)


----------



## Lisa1

I've tried googling it but can't find a connection:( it's like I've gone into SuperDrive lol

I only took it for two days as I was feeling desperate although I ovulate on my own so I panicked after Reading it can mess up cycles. I'm regular etc


----------



## getoffmycloyd

I ovulate on my own too and have fairly regular cycles, but it hasnt messed up my cycles, I ovulated on cd14 which is a day early for me. Think it all depends on the person, but so far so good for me. Just waiting for my BFP now :)


----------



## prettymachine

kayla is falling behind...she needs more votes, only today and tomorrow left! please pass on the word and post this in whatever social area you can... https://kidswishnetwork.org/photocontest/ ...again it says "kayla-theme parks" towards the lower left.


----------



## Lisa1

Getofmycloyd how my cycles have you used soy?


----------



## katiekittykat

prettymachine said:


> kayla is falling behind...she needs more votes, only today and tomorrow left! please pass on the word and post this in whatever social area you can... https://kidswishnetwork.org/photocontest/ ...again it says "kayla-theme parks" towards the lower left.

Done!


----------



## getoffmycloyd

This is my first cycle. Had four rounds of clomid before this with bfns so wanted to try something different. I have certainly noticed a difference in ewcm being on soy which is great as I dont normally have much


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> so i ran out of OPKs and didnt test today... my ticker says yesterday was my ovulation day, and my OPK was darker monday than yesterday. today my husband says he is all dried out(haha)...should i force him into one more day or let him take a break? we BD sat, sun, mon, and tues nights. and a few spuratic days prior to that.
> 
> We're around the same day prettymachine. Im currently 2dpo. This is my first cycle of taking soy after four rounds of Clomid with bfn's and 21 months ttc so I am very very helpful that soy will do the trick. I ov'd a day earlier on cd14 so thats great :happydance: It certainly sounds like you covered all angles with the bd-ing, but if you can persaude him again then great. Im the same with my hubby. We managed to b.d. for the last three nights in a row and every other day prior to that. I would like to try again tonight, even though I am sure I am 2dpo as my monitor still says high, but my hubby is definitely starting to wane with all the bd-ing. lol :wacko: Im feeling quietly confident this month though. Tried instead cups as well for the first time. PMA, PMA PMA :happydance:Click to expand...

i'm with you, first time with soy. i definitely felt differences with it.. like cramping around 6dpo and huge globs of EWCM(tmi) around the same time. then later towards actual ovulation more ovulation feeling cramping :)"wetter" down there in general. i was not able to convince hubby to :sex: last night, maybe i can get him on it tonight, even though i would like to think we have passed O by now lol. this is my 5th cycle TTC so far... i know i am fresh into it but i still have been trying exra things cuz obviously i am doing something WRONG. this month includes, OPKs, pre-seed, the soy, prenatals, dha supplement, b-6, drinking red raspberry leaf tea and have DH taking a mens multi-vitamin, zinc, and ginseng. and of course not moving for 30 mins after BD... which is rather difficult cuz i am a side sleeper lol. 

so far my boobs are sore, but they were yesterday as well, so i am thinking this is ovulation related. i really hope this is our month because it feels like everyday i am finding out someone around me is pregnant!

and FX that once we do get that :bfp: they STICK! no miscarriages for ANY of us!
:dust:


----------



## hoping42010

Sorry to jump in!
but prettymachine i am on cd12 and have been having loooooads of bloody ewcm since cd9 and a massively increased sex drive!! have ou experienced this too?! Fingers crossed its good signs of ovulation!


----------



## prettymachine

hoping42010 said:


> Sorry to jump in!
> but prettymachine i am on cd12 and have been having loooooads of bloody ewcm since cd9 and a massively increased sex drive!! have ou experienced this too?! Fingers crossed its good signs of ovulation!

bloody?? how scary! but i have heard some people spot with ovulation. i did have all kinds of regular EWCM which i havent in the past. as far as the increased sex drive, i have NO idea because i was sick from CD10 to CD15...so my ability to be thrilled about anything was down the tubes! haha, i even got DH sick, so this month we just kinda got the BDing over with to make sure we were getting it in, but neither of is were super thrilled about it lol.


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> getoffmycloyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> so i ran out of OPKs and didnt test today... my ticker says yesterday was my ovulation day, and my OPK was darker monday than yesterday. today my husband says he is all dried out(haha)...should i force him into one more day or let him take a break? we BD sat, sun, mon, and tues nights. and a few spuratic days prior to that.
> 
> We're around the same day prettymachine. Im currently 2dpo. This is my first cycle of taking soy after four rounds of Clomid with bfn's and 21 months ttc so I am very very helpful that soy will do the trick. I ov'd a day earlier on cd14 so thats great :happydance: It certainly sounds like you covered all angles with the bd-ing, but if you can persaude him again then great. Im the same with my hubby. We managed to b.d. for the last three nights in a row and every other day prior to that. I would like to try again tonight, even though I am sure I am 2dpo as my monitor still says high, but my hubby is definitely starting to wane with all the bd-ing. lol :wacko: Im feeling quietly confident this month though. Tried instead cups as well for the first time. PMA, PMA PMA :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm with you, first time with soy. i definitely felt differences with it.. like cramping around 6dpo and huge globs of EWCM(tmi) around the same time. then later towards actual ovulation more ovulation feeling cramping :)"wetter" down there in general. i was not able to convince hubby to :sex: last night, maybe i can get him on it tonight, even though i would like to think we have passed O by now lol. this is my 5th cycle TTC so far... i know i am fresh into it but i still have been trying exra things cuz obviously i am doing something WRONG. this month includes, OPKs, pre-seed, the soy, prenatals, dha supplement, b-6, drinking red raspberry leaf tea and have DH taking a mens multi-vitamin, zinc, and ginseng. and of course not moving for 30 mins after BD... which is rather difficult cuz i am a side sleeper lol.
> 
> so far my boobs are sore, but they were yesterday as well, so i am thinking this is ovulation related. i really hope this is our month because it feels like everyday i am finding out someone around me is pregnant!
> 
> and FX that once we do get that :bfp: they STICK! no miscarriages for ANY of us!
> :dust:Click to expand...

I think its hard to see a bfn no matter how many months you have been trying. When you want something so badly you want it to happen yesterday. I know what you mean about everyone around you getting pregnant. I feel bad that I feel slightly jealous, I mean I am happy for them, of course I am, theres just a part of me that wishes it was me :cry:


----------



## prettymachine

i agree... in the last week i found out a friend from HS was pregnant. then xmas eve i found out my own sister is 6months pregnant and she isnt even supposed to be able to have kids! and it was a total accident. then on xmas day my husbands cousin was saying grace and dropped in "and thank you lord for the baby i am expecting." my heart dropped. everything ran over to her crying and hugging her and all i could think was, "that will never be me." 

i have heard if you cant conceive after 6 cycles you are considered to have fertility issues. which means i have one cycle after this before i have to face that i may have fertility issues. i have wanted children so bad my entire life that even since i was like 10 years old i have had this overwhelming life fear that i wouldnt be able to have children. i really dont want to find out that could be true.


----------



## EmmyReece

getoffmycloyd said:


> I think its hard to see a bfn no matter how many months you have been trying. When you want something so badly you want it to happen yesterday. I know what you mean about everyone around you getting pregnant. I feel bad that I feel slightly jealous, I mean I am happy for them, of course I am, theres just a part of me that wishes it was me :cry:

:hugs: I know *exactly* how you feel there, wishing it was you, feeling bad because you're feeling jealous :(

We've just been visiting Chris' Nanna and his cousin and her little 2 year old boy were round there and Chris was playing with him, playing daft little games, getting on the floor with him, and I almost started crying there and then because I want him to have that with his own babba, and I feel like I'm holding him back :cry:

Sometimes I almost turn and tell him that maybe he should go and find someone else who *can* give him a baby :nope: :cry:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> i agree... in the last week i found out a friend from HS was pregnant. then xmas eve i found out my own sister is 6months pregnant and she isnt even supposed to be able to have kids! and it was a total accident. then on xmas day my husbands cousin was saying grace and dropped in "and thank you lord for the baby i am expecting." my heart dropped. everything ran over to her crying and hugging her and all i could think was, "that will never be me."
> 
> i have heard if you cant conceive after 6 cycles you are considered to have fertility issues. which means i have one cycle after this before i have to face that i may have fertility issues. i have wanted children so bad my entire life that even since i was like 10 years old i have had this overwhelming life fear that i wouldnt be able to have children. i really dont want to find out that could be true.

You might be considered to have fertility issues, but it doesnt mean you have. We have been ttc for 21 months now, seen a speciailist and had all the tests and there is nothing wrong. I think it just takes some people longer than others. I know that doesnt help one bit, but I think thats just the way it is unfortunately


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> getoffmycloyd said:
> 
> 
> I think its hard to see a bfn no matter how many months you have been trying. When you want something so badly you want it to happen yesterday. I know what you mean about everyone around you getting pregnant. I feel bad that I feel slightly jealous, I mean I am happy for them, of course I am, theres just a part of me that wishes it was me :cry:
> 
> :hugs: I know *exactly* how you feel there, wishing it was you, feeling bad because you're feeling jealous :(
> 
> We've just been visiting Chris' Nanna and his cousin and her little 2 year old boy were round there and Chris was playing with him, playing daft little games, getting on the floor with him, and I almost started crying there and then because I want him to have that with his own babba, and I feel like I'm holding him back :cry:
> 
> Sometimes I almost turn and tell him that maybe he should go and find someone else who *can* give him a baby :nope: :cry:Click to expand...

ahh hun, I know what you mean. I have had the exact conversation with my oh as I felt so bad that I wasnt giving him the baby he wanted and it turned out he felt exactly the same! We agreed we are in it together for the long haul and if it turns out we cant have kids naturally then we will look in to all other options, IUI, IVF or adopting, whatever it takes. Maybe you should tell your oh how you are feeling? It feels good to get these things off your chest sometimes


----------



## EmmyReece

getoffmycloyd said:


> ahh hun, I know what you mean. I have had the exact conversation with my oh as I felt so bad that I wasnt giving him the baby he wanted and it turned out he felt exactly the same! We agreed we are in it together for the long haul and if it turns out we cant have kids naturally then we will look in to all other options, IUI, IVF or adopting, whatever it takes. Maybe you should tell your oh how you are feeling? It feels good to get these things off your chest sometimes

:rofl: I have to get him drunk before he opens up

he had a few drinks the other night and he said how much he's looking forward to being a daddy, that he'll do whatever is financially possible to get us there, so I know he's in it for the long haul :cloud9:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

:rofl: I have to get him drunk before he opens up

he had a few drinks the other night and he said how much he's looking forward to being a daddy, that he'll do whatever is financially possible to get us there, so I know he's in it for the long haul :cloud9:[/QUOTE]

ahhh, well thats brill hun, nice to know you are on the same page. I know sometimes you can feel bad and think "he'd be better off with someone who can give him what he wants", but he wants you and you have to stay strong together and not let ttc beat you. You WILL do it and when you do it will be so worth it :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thank you hun, I feel better for opening up on here ... I can't wait to make him a daddy


----------



## getoffmycloyd

glad you feel better hun. Do think it helps to talk to people in the same kinda situation. Support boards have been my lifeline


----------



## EmmyReece

it's times like this that make me grateful for this brilliant forum we have :)


----------



## getoffmycloyd

it definetly helps, as the advert says "its good to talk" :)


----------



## prettymachine

i agree seeing other people here definitely helps, but it has also terrified me. like one day i decided to go through the "stillbirths neonatal loss and SIDS" forum. not sure why, but it was heartbreaking. and i have seen almost everyone on here has multiple M/Cs. it is way too common :(


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Im looking for advice. I was on the depo contraceptive injection and had my last one 11 months ago. Prior to this i had reagular 28 day cycles. Since my period has returned post depo i have a 27 day cycle, a 28 day cycle, two 34 day cycles and im currently on cycle day 35 and not pregnant. I bought some 40mg soya isoflavones tablets today and want to know when u all suggest i take them and how much to take? Thanks in advance x


----------



## prettymachine

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey girls!
> Im looking for advice. I was on the depo contraceptive injection and had my last one 11 months ago. Prior to this i had reagular 28 day cycles. Since my period has returned post depo i have a 27 day cycle, a 28 day cycle, two 34 day cycles and im currently on cycle day 35 and not pregnant. I bought some 40mg soya isoflavones tablets today and want to know when u all suggest i take them and how much to take? Thanks in advance x

oooh good luck! i had the depo shot a couple years ago and when i came off it had a 54 day period... and i mean period, not cycle, like 54 days straight of bleeding :(

i did my soy CD2-CD6 at about 110mgs. anything 100 to 150mgs is safe, and the CDs range from 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, and 5-9. its 5 days long.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks prettymachine, hope u don't mind me asking but have you been ttc since coming off depo 2 years ago? Any luck? I wish i had never got it now, grrrr! I seem to be having normal cycles with a normal amount of bleeding but just seems like my cycles are getting longer and longer each month.
Some of the girls i chat to in another thread take 160mg of soy for 3 days then 200 for 2 days? Im anxious that im going to take too much and do some sort of damage x


----------



## prettymachine

no i havent. but i did have a miscarriage after, (or during? not completely remembering lol.) but it was not intentional and i didnt even know i was PG until the miscarriage. i wanna say i got the shot while pregnant after not knowing i was pregnant. this was about 3 years back. i was taking lo-estrin until this july and thats when i started TTC.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Sorry for your loss prettymachine :( hope you get your forever baby soon!
I think i have decided to take soy days 3-7, 160mg days 3-5 then 200mg days 6+7 x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:hey girls

well im waiting to Ov...hopefully soon :thumbup: i hope the soy works this cycle...im not as crampy as last time, and i took less last cycle :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Sorry for your loss prettymachine :( hope you get your forever baby soon!
> I think i have decided to take soy days 3-7, 160mg days 3-5 then 200mg days 6+7 x

Jenny you be ok on that sweetie, its a natural supplement not like Clomid :hugs: i be taking the same once im able :kiss:


----------



## arpeters

If my cycle is usualy 34 days long and I OV on cd 19-22, when should I start taking Soy and how much? Last cycle I took it from CD 2 - 6 in doses of 120 and 160 mg. Should I start a few days later?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I now have a 27 day cycle and I take mine on CD1-CD5. I take the high dose of 200mg all 5 days and I ovulate on CD16. Its all preference in my opinion as to when you take it and what you are trying to achieve in taking it. I understand that the earlier you take it the earlier you O, normally you ovulate 7-10 days after your last dose.

D~


----------



## prettymachine

to everyone voting for my neice:

she is falling behind and we only have until tomorrow...i would hate to see her beautiful little face in tears if she didnt win... please vote and get anyone else to vote that you can! take a stand against childhood leukemia! 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs696.snc4/63589_183954568297755_100000496396928_662378_3188523_n.jpg

this is my neice with my kitten and husband on christmas. she is finally getting her hair back.


----------



## Allie84

Can you post the link again?


----------



## prettymachine

https://www.kidswishnetwork.com/photocontest/

she is toward the bottom left, its marked "kayla-theme parks."


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> https://www.kidswishnetwork.com/photocontest/
> 
> she is toward the bottom left, its marked "kayla-theme parks."

Done :)


----------



## prettymachine

has anyone noticed sore boobs as a side effect of the soy? mine have been bothering me already but i am only ~3dpo. last night the cat walked across them and i wanted to throw the cat lol... this morning when i went to get out of bed the sides of them ached.

wondering if anyone else is going through this.


----------



## prettymachine

last day to vote for my little kayla<3

https://www.kidswishnetwork.com/photocontest/

she is toward the bottom left, its marked "kayla-theme parks." 

pass it on!


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> has anyone noticed sore boobs as a side effect of the soy? mine have been bothering me already but i am only ~3dpo. last night the cat walked across them and i wanted to throw the cat lol... this morning when i went to get out of bed the sides of them ached.
> 
> wondering if anyone else is going through this.

No I havent noticed this as yet, but its a top pg sign so fingers crossed for you hun :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't noticed it yet either, fingers crossed prettymachine :dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

prettymachine said:


> last day to vote for my little kayla<3
> 
> https://www.kidswishnetwork.com/photocontest/
> 
> she is toward the bottom left, its marked "kayla-theme parks."
> 
> pass it on!

Done


----------



## Irish_eyes

Finished taking my Soy for this month (technically the first month - took it for two days last month). 
I took 160mg CD2-4 and 200mg 5-6.
Fingers Crossed girls. xxx


----------



## prettymachine

this may sound crazy but i swear my bra doesnt fit today either!


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> this may sound crazy but i swear my bra doesnt fit today either!

Ohh sounding good for you. I noticed slight pain on the side of my boobs when I was laying in bed this morning, nothing major, just a little bit tender :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I had the teensiest bit of stretchy ewcm last night ... it's all gone this morning :wacko:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Ohhh forgot to add I had what felt like ov cramps again last night even though I have def ov'd already. Anyone experienced this before?


----------



## getoffmycloyd

what cd are you on emmy?


----------



## EmmyReece

cd 17 today :)

not sure what your pains could be hun :wacko:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

how far are you from ov? I had lots of ewcm this cycle, but prob started about four or five days before ov and I never usually notice it so I assume the soy helped me out :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not too sure how far away from ov I am, been doing opks, but not got a positive as of yet :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

Another negative opk for me again today...cd32 :coffee:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

whats your usual day to ov Emmy and Katie?


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know hun, my cycles only came back in July after a 7 month gap, and only started doing opks properly this cycle


----------



## getoffmycloyd

well at least your doing opks now, hopefully it wont be long til ov hun


----------



## katiekittykat

getoffmycloyd said:


> whats your usual day to ov Emmy and Katie?

This is only my 2nd cycle tracking - last cycle I ov'd on cd29 x


----------



## EmmyReece

I must seem so clueless :blush:


----------



## Gurlsan

Happy New Years everyone... let's all hope fore a :BFP: for 2011
So, I'm on 4DPO Cycle day 21.. Ovulated on CD17 on soy... without soy, I usually ovulate on CD23 or even later.


----------



## poppy666

FX for you Gurlsan i wont be long behind you hopefully :happydance: just waiting for tests to go back to negative so can get some :sex::sex: in xx

Happy new year everyone :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

EmmyReece said:


> I must seem so clueless :blush:

No not at all, it took me a few cylces to figure it out. We've all been there before. Do you temp? Fertility Friend is also a great resource, t has a free xection and a paid section but you can start out on the free side until they run a special on the paid side to get a paid membership at a good rate. The site is www.fertilityfriend.com.

Good Luck!!:flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

I did attempt it earlier last year, but I always ended up forgetting :rofl:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I completely understand. I forgot too but I started keeping a small notebook beside the bed that I wrote the temps in and just entered the data later in the week. It also helped to have a written account to show my doctor when I went in for my tests and such.


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah ... I think I might have ovd already though so am gonna try and temp again next cycle - that's if I need to


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> this may sound crazy but i swear my bra doesnt fit today either!
> 
> Ohh sounding good for you. I noticed slight pain on the side of my boobs when I was laying in bed this morning, nothing major, just a little bit tender :blush:Click to expand...

mine i notice the most when i am laying in bed and my cat thinks they are the best place to wrestle my ferret on lol!:dohh: cute, but painful. this morning the were on top of my head hahaa, i love my furry babies. but i am ready for a real one!


----------



## getoffmycloyd

ahhh blessprettymachine. I know what you mean, my cat is my baby, but would love a proper one now :)


----------



## dandybrush

i just wanna throw in that my puppy is my first born :) and he always will be :thumbup: im wanting a human bub to add to this family so terribly badly


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Hows everyone doing today? Im 5dpo, boobs hurting slightly, but nothing major and very slight cramps. Why does the 2ww seem to take so long?!


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I've already ovd, my opks went super light last night ... only thing is I'm now feeling really achey in my lower tummy and felt a bit icky last night, but I think I was thinking more into it than I should have done :blush:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

you tend to think about it all a bit too much when your ttc don't you. Have you had a + opk yet or anything near? It could be that your wee was diluted a bit more last night and thats why it was lighter. My only went darker the day before ov this month, before that there were very light, where as usually they gradually get darker and darker.


----------



## EmmyReece

I had quite a dark line earlier in the week, then they went mega light and have been since ... I held my wee in for quite a while and hardly drank anything yesterday as I wasn't thirsty lol


----------



## getoffmycloyd

well as long as you have been :sex: you should be fine hun. Temping is a good way to know whether you have def ov'd. It does take a little while to get used to it, but can be well worth it. Another way is getting a cbfm, I got one off ebay as they can be expensive in store.


----------



## EmmyReece

we've bd every other day on this cycle, lots more than last cycle when I did soy for the first time :thumbup:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

sounds like your in with a very good chance then hun :) my oh kinda ran out of steam just after ov and then hurt his back :( but we did bd a fair bit beforehand so I think we'll be okay :)


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed for you :)

my fella ran out of steam last night but still insisted on dtd, however much I insisted that I think I've already ovd he didn't want to take the chance that we still might miss it :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

well still no signs or symptoms of ov :shrug: :dohh:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

ahh bless him, thats great that he is just as keen as you are, sometimes I feel like Im fighting a battle, oh is fine most of the time but sometimes its hard work :(


----------



## getoffmycloyd

dandybrush said:


> well still no signs or symptoms of ov :shrug: :dohh:

when do you usually ov dandy?


----------



## EmmyReece

getoffmycloyd said:


> ahh bless him, thats great that he is just as keen as you are, sometimes I feel like Im fighting a battle, oh is fine most of the time but sometimes its hard work :(

:hugs: I used to feel like that until this cycle, but I honestly can't fault him this time

I've just had my mum moaning at me that we shouldn't be ttc until we're settled in a house :cry: it's taking long enough as it is, I don't want to wait any longer :grr:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

ahh hun, dont you just love parents some times?! Its up to you when you want to ttc, your a grown up now and can make your own decisions. My father-in-law sat me down and had a "talk" with me a couple of months before we got married telling me we shouldnt have a baby until we have been married a few years! Little did he know we had already been trying for a year and a half. I mean honestly I know their our parents and all but its nothing to do with them.


----------



## EmmyReece

Mum knows how much we want a baby and we were going to be looking at the beginning of feb anyway, but mum says I'll hate moving if I'm pregnant :dohh:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

perfect excuse for your oh to do all the heavy lifting though :) I say if it feels right for you then continue what your doing, its your life after all. I certainly wouldnt want to put ttc on hold so I know exactly how you feel


----------



## EmmyReece

I just feel like it's been such a long wait as it is, I don't want to be putting it off at all.

I don't think Chris would let me do any lifting at all turns if it turns out that I'm lucky and get pregnant before we move :cloud9: I'm not too sure I'm quite that lucky though :(


----------



## prettymachine

one of my close friends moved when she was 6 months pregnant with twins...and she of course didnt like it(but when do we ever LIKE moving?!?) but her and her babies were just fine. in fact, they finally induced her when she hit 40 weeks...with TWINS!


----------



## EmmyReece

we're going to have a look in the newspaper on wednesday, but we have got a couple of houses that we're eyeing up at the moment :happydance:

and what is it they say, new house, new baby??? [-o&lt;


----------



## prettymachine

i also have a coworker that had a baby on a frieday and they moved into their house the next day. it can happen :)


----------



## dandybrush

cloyd - last cycle i Oved at approx this date, but not looking like its any time soon this cycle


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Hey everyone! I'm new here. I've been reading the threads for awhile but decided to join today so I could join in on the excitement. :) I'm 28 years old and currently trying to conceive my first baby. I've never been pregnant before. I have PCOS and am also overweight :wacko: so it's been an uphill battle! Reading through all these posts convinced me to try soy because I don't temp or do opks but I'm pretty sure I don't ovulate on my own. I bought a bottle from walmart and am currently on day 3 of taking 200mgs. I'm not having any side effects and have been taking them at 8PM. Here's to hoping this is what finally does the trick!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: iwant, i really hope the soy does the trick for you, i also have pcos and am hoping something works for me soon :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Iwantababybump! I have PCOS and I'm kind of accepting I'm in for the long haul. 

Dandy, I hope you ov soon! Is your CM changing to fertile?

I didn't do the soy this cycle and I'm CD13 and probably nowhere near ov, either. 

My two soy cycles I ov'ed CD22 and CD20.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Welcome I Want!

Hope you get your BFP soon.

D~


----------



## dandybrush

allie :shrug: i havent noticed any ewcm yet, maybe a bit of watery :shrug:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Dandy - sorry to hear your not ov-ing yet. Did you take soy any differently this month?

Iwant - welcome to the board. Im fairly new too and all the ladies on here are lovely and very helpful if you have any questions. I hope you get your BFP very soon :)


----------



## Mom2Ben

Just thought I would let you know that I got my :bfp: this month after taking Soy Isoflavones for the first time this month. We have been trying for nearly a year so we are overjoyed at the moment but also incredibly nervous at the same time!

:dust: to the rest of you....


----------



## poppy666

Congratz Mom2Ben :happydance: have a happy & healthy 9mths xx


----------



## Gurlsan

Mom2Ben said:


> Just thought I would let you know that I got my :bfp: this month after taking Soy Isoflavones for the first time this month. We have been trying for nearly a year so we are overjoyed at the moment but also incredibly nervous at the same time!
> 
> :dust: to the rest of you....

CONGRATS... Mom2Ben... That is great news... stick baby stick!!


----------



## wanna_baby

Congrats Mom2Ben! News like this gives me hope!! 
All the best with your pregnancy.


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Mom2Ben said:


> Just thought I would let you know that I got my :bfp: this month after taking Soy Isoflavones for the first time this month. We have been trying for nearly a year so we are overjoyed at the moment but also incredibly nervous at the same time!
> 
> :dust: to the rest of you....

:happydance: Congratulations hun, thats brilliant news. I love hearing the success stories, gives us all hope :happydance: What days did you take the soy and what dose? :happydance:


----------



## MariaRose

Hey girls,

Congrats to everyone who got thier bfp with soy iso, this is such an interesting thread!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: I think I'm coming down with something, got a headache, tummy ache and I feel sick :(

don't know how many (if any) dpo I am, it's driving me :wacko: this cycle


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> :cry: I think I'm coming down with something, got a headache, tummy ache and I feel sick :(
> 
> don't know how many (if any) dpo I am, it's driving me :wacko: this cycle

ahh hun, sorry to hear that, there is a lot going round at the moment :hugs: hope you feel better soon


----------



## dandybrush

cloyd - last month i took soy days 4-8 at 80mg to 120mg this cycle i took soy 3-7 at 120mg to 160mg :dohh: i woulda thought that ov would have been sooner and stronger :dohh: yet nada


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Hmm, would have thought so dandy, lets hope its cos your body is gearing up to make a very strong big egg, just keep :sex: and fingers crossed for you. hope you get a + opk very soon :dust:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

well I dont know what is going on with my ladies, I ov'd six days ago which was confirmed by opks, cbfm and charting, but ever since ov I have had niggles in my ovaries as if I am still ov-ing. Well I had another temp leap this morning and just did an opk and its + :wacko: Whats going on?! :shrug:


----------



## Allie84

Getoffmycloyd, that could be HCG making your OPK positive. It could be the start of a BFP! If your temp hadn't confirmed ov I would say maybe you haven't ovulated yet, but does your chart definitely indiciate ov? FX!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Mom2Ben!! :yipee: What dosage and when did you take it? 

Dandy, watery can be good! Who knows, eh? I know with PCOS CM can mess with you. I mean I'm getting EWCM but still a low on my CBFM so it's like my body doing is something, but not enough to ov. Frustrating!!!


----------



## dandybrush

yes allie its soo confusing and annoying all this waiting :dohh:


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Took me forever to find this thread again lol! Thank you for all the welcomes and warm wishes!! Congrats on the BFP Ben's mom! Lets all get some more this month! Tomorrow's my last day of soy, eee! I'm so excited. hehe.


----------



## dandybrush

good luck i want, hope it does the trick :thumbup:

im still waiting for my Ov :dohh:


----------



## Mom2Ben

getoffmycloyd said:


> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that I got my :bfp: this month after taking Soy Isoflavones for the first time this month. We have been trying for nearly a year so we are overjoyed at the moment but also incredibly nervous at the same time!
> 
> :dust: to the rest of you....
> 
> :happydance: Congratulations hun, thats brilliant news. I love hearing the success stories, gives us all hope :happydance: What days did you take the soy and what dose? :happydance:Click to expand...




Allie84 said:


> Congrats Mom2Ben!! :yipee: What dosage and when did you take it?
> 
> Dandy, watery can be good! Who knows, eh? I know with PCOS CM can mess with you. I mean I'm getting EWCM but still a low on my CBFM so it's like my body doing is something, but not enough to ov. Frustrating!!!

Hi, I took 140mg on CD2-6. Hope it works for the rest of you! x


----------



## Fooled_Heart

Congrats Mum2ben!! :hugs:

I took soya for the first time this cycle after my MMC in aug (my two cycles after MMC were 49dys and 52dys). It seems to have worked because this cycle was only 32 days, so that's 20dys less!! Fingers crossed for everyone :flow:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Allie84 said:


> Getoffmycloyd, that could be HCG making your OPK positive. It could be the start of a BFP! If your temp hadn't confirmed ov I would say maybe you haven't ovulated yet, but does your chart definitely indiciate ov? FX!!!!

Yes I def ov'd, confirmed by fertility friend chart and my clearblue fertility monitor, but just did another opk and it is very negative so must have been a freak rise in lh I guess :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

no idea what's going on with me, I'm very, very emotional. yesterday I got myself a flake choccy dessert thing and when I went to the fridge to get it, it was gone, and I got so angry that I ended up :cry: I mean it's just a yoghurt thing at the end of the day, was such an over reaction :blush:

still feeling icky too, sore throat, headache etc :(

Oh and also got lots of milky, tacky white cm :wacko:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> no idea what's going on with me, I'm very, very emotional. yesterday I got myself a flake choccy dessert thing and when I went to the fridge to get it, it was gone, and I got so angry that I ended up :cry: I mean it's just a yoghurt thing at the end of the day, was such an over reaction :blush:
> 
> still feeling icky too, sore throat, headache etc :(
> 
> Oh and also got lots of milky, tacky white cm :wacko:

Ahh hun, bless ya. The feeling poorly bit can be a sign of pg so everything crossed for you there. Ive got lots of creamy cm at the mo, and still getting pains in my sides as if I am ov-ing :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been getting the pains too on and off :wacko: hope it's a good sign


----------



## getoffmycloyd

I hope so hun, Im keeping everything crossed for both of us :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls

well still no sign of Ov for me :cry: 

emmy and cloyd fxed these cycles are it for you :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

thank you Dandy, fingers crossed ov is slightly delayed cos your body is making a big fat eggy :)


----------



## dandybrush

gosh cloyd i hope you are right, but im beginning to lose hope and i feel like another looonnng cycle is happening :cry: hang on i just looked at my chart, and im only 1 day after the day i Oved last cycle, ill try not to lose hope yet :thumbup:


----------



## HedgePig

Hi Ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining in. Long story cut short, we've been TTC for about 9 years now, but we were NTNP and kinda dug our head in the sand about it all after the doctor dismissed us. Anyway, i ovulate late and only have a 7 day LP so tonight i'm starting the Soy. CD2 -6. I've never felt this hopeful and optimistic about TTC,I can't wait to see if the Soy will help my cycle and give me a very much longed for BFP!I've got some OPK's on the way also. I'm so glad that i dug my head out, found this site and FF and then this thread... I've never had Hope before, it's such an amazing feeling!I haven't stopped smiling since i got home with the Soy! I will keep you updated with how i get on with it. Sending lots of :dust: to you all! x


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

HedgePig said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining in. Long story cut short, we've been TTC for about 9 years now, but we were NTNP and kinda dug our head in the sand about it all after the doctor dismissed us. Anyway, i ovulate late and only have a 7 day LP so tonight i'm starting the Soy. CD2 -6. I've never felt this hopeful and optimistic about TTC,I can't wait to see if the Soy will help my cycle and give me a very much longed for BFP!I've got some OPK's on the way also. I'm so glad that i dug my head out, found this site and FF and then this thread... I've never had Hope before, it's such an amazing feeling!I haven't stopped smiling since i got home with the Soy! I will keep you updated with how i get on with it. Sending lots of :dust: to you all! x

Welcome!

Read all you can, there is a wealth of information on this site. There maybe some ways to lengthen your LP naturally or with meds discussed so grab a drink and play catch up on your TTC knowledge. 

Lots of :dust::dust: to you...:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Good luck HedgePig! I ovulate late as well and soy definitely brough my ov forward a lot!! It brought it forward 17 days the first cycle I used it from the cycle before it! I took 120mg but other girls take more or less.

If your LP is short have you thought of taking a B vitamin or using progesterone supplements? Those are meant to help as well. You can only take progerstone if you know for sure you've oved, though.

Oh, and FF is a great way to learn what's going on. It can be frustrating with long cycles but it's worth it to know.

Welcome, good luck and loads of :dust:


----------



## prettymachine

7dpo and feeling pretty nauseous and drained! fingers crossed!


----------



## getoffmycloyd

dandybrush said:


> gosh cloyd i hope you are right, but im beginning to lose hope and i feel like another looonnng cycle is happening :cry: hang on i just looked at my chart, and im only 1 day after the day i Oved last cycle, ill try not to lose hope yet :thumbup:

definitely don't give up hope yet hun, as long as you ov, thats the main thing, hang on in there hun :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> 7dpo and feeling pretty nauseous and drained! fingers crossed!

sounds promising hun, got everything crossed for you:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls


still nothing happening here :nope:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hi dandy! :hi:

Af got me yesterday lightly, today is hell. 

I am taking soy again this cycle, my third cycle, I am going to take it CD2-CD6 this time and see what it does! Digi opk's, preseed are in the mail!


----------



## Allie84

Nothing from me today either....just gonna keep BDing until I ov, I guess. 

It's gotta happen for us sometime, girls. We've just got to keep the faith and learn loads of patience, I guess.


----------



## dandybrush

i got no patience :ignore:

:wave: hey allie and try2


----------



## Allie84

Me neither haha!!!! I'm trying to focus on things other than TTC but it can be hard. :( I feel like it's taking FOREVER.


----------



## dandybrush

i hear you allie

im going to focus on my weightloss and my dog agility training and try to take my mind of ttc :dohh: :haha: yeah right


----------



## prettymachine

sorry it is has taken so long, but for all of you that voted for kayla, she placed third!!! they just FINALLY contacted us letting us know! thank you all so much, i am certain we wouldnt have done it without your help!!:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

yay :happydance: big congrats to Kayla hun


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yea right Dandy! :lol:

Its so hard to NOT think about TTC! I also want to focus on my weight loss and my new job that I am starting on monday but I think I will still be thinking of ttc all the time!!!

Starting soy tonight...CD2


----------



## poppy666

Good luck tryforbaby2 :dust::dust: Im waiting now for af to go back on the Soy :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

dandy and allie - sorry to hear you still havent ov'd. Have you tried a clearblue fertility monitor? I find them quite good as you have high days and then two peak days during which you ovulate so its great to see the highs so you have a bit of a run up and you know your going to ov soon.

How are the rest of you girls today?

Im 9dpo today and my charts looking pretty good I think, but trying not to get my hopes up. After ttc for so long I dont think I cant take another :bfn: :nope: Anyway symptoms include sore boobs, which I dont usually get, although I did last month, but Im hoping its not cos I keep feeling them to see if their sore and Im just making them hurt by doing that, and niggles / pains in my ovaries as if I am about to ov which is strange as I def ov'd 9 days ago. Just trying to stop myself going insane in the 2ww now :wacko: and keeping everything crossed for our long awaited :bfp::dust:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27a3d7


----------



## poppy666

Your chart looks really good :happydance: have you not tested on a cheapie? x


----------



## getoffmycloyd

No I cant handle seeing BFNs anymore so I think Im going to wait until af is late or at least a few more days anyway. I hate just seeing one line, it really gets me down and Ive seen enough of them to last me a life time.


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::dust::dust::dust: Can understand, good luck sweetie you not long to wait xx


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Thank you. No not too long to wait thankfully, dont know why but Im just so terrified to test. Silly eh. Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way


----------



## poppy666

Thanks and no not silly at all just natural :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Your chart looks great cloyd!!! Woohoo!

Poppy, which days do you take the soy and how much do you take?

I take it, normally, CD3-CD7 but this month I am going to try CD2-CD6....100mg.....


----------



## poppy666

Well last time i took it on CD2-CD6 160mg then 200mg last two days and got my BFP, so im going to try that method again and hope it works for a 2nd time x


----------



## getoffmycloyd

poppy666 said:


> Well last time i took it on CD2-CD6 160mg then 200mg last two days and got my BFP, so im going to try that method again and hope it works for a 2nd time x

:dust:good luck Poppy :dust: so sorry about your loss :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks and you too... we'll all get our BFPs this year :happydance:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

:happydance: yay, positive thinking :happydance: :bfp:'s all round please :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: how is everyone today?

:dust:

I've had one of those days where I've had a wobble about if it's ever going to happen for me. My cm seems to have dried up and not had as many tummy cramps. But my cervix is so high up that I can barely touch it, and when I do it feels really soft, and the cm that I do manage to get is milky white.

Oh and I decided to do an opk this afternoon and it now seems to be half the darkness of the control line, so still a negative :wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: cant help there emmy, i've given up thinking im gonna Ov anytime soon :dohh: 

not much cm happening here though


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope it happens soon for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

It sounds like it's coming Emmy! Hang in there.

getoffmycloyd, your chart is looking fantastic!!!! :dust: I do use a CBFM....it was really useful the first two cycles but this cycle it's still low on CD17, aargh.


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

Hi everyone! I guess it's not too late to say Happy New Year all... :)
I haven't checked this TTC discussions in a long time. I have a question about spotting & tot maybe somebody can help me? My last period was on Dec 3,2010. I took Soy Iso just to regulate my period & help ovulate. Break on TTC since I probably missed BD during ovulation (went to S'pore - DH didn't come with me). Anyway, since I had irregular cycle (35 - 45 days), period will probably arrive in a few days. 
The problem is, I had spotting on Jan,5th. It was like a drop only. Yesterday, I had spotting too - a drop in the morning & then, again after sex at night (a few drops of red brownish blood). Sorry TMI :blush: What's wrong with me? Is it pre-period blood? Today I have spotting too like last night. I checked PT (though not really hoping much) - came out negative. What really puzzles me is that I don't have the usual PMS signs: tender breasts, aching back / tummy. Except coughing - I have itchy throat for a couple of days now. I'm not even thinking of pregnancy last month...sort of like tired of hoping or whatever.


----------



## wanna_baby

Hi Ladies,
I got my :bfp: on soy. IT was my 2nd cycle taking soy. I took 100mg cd3-7. Ovulated on CD20. Got a very very faint line on 10dpo. Have been testing everyday since then and the line is getting darker... 
Soy Rocks!!
G'luck to all the ladies who are still trying... lots a baby :dust: to all..
Hope you all get your :bfp: real soon!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations to you!!!! Hooray!


----------



## poppy666

wanna_baby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I got my :bfp: on soy. IT was my 2nd cycle taking soy. I took 100mg cd3-7. Ovulated on CD20. Got a very very faint line on 10dpo. Have been testing everyday since then and the line is getting darker...
> Soy Rocks!!
> G'luck to all the ladies who are still trying... lots a baby :dust: to all..
> Hope you all get your :bfp: real soon!

Aww congratz sweetie and have a happy n healthy 9mths :happydance::happydance:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Allie84 said:


> It sounds like it's coming Emmy! Hang in there.
> 
> getoffmycloyd, your chart is looking fantastic!!!! :dust: I do use a CBFM....it was really useful the first two cycles but this cycle it's still low on CD17, aargh.

what a pain! hang in there hun, hope you go to high soon and thank you for the nice comment about my chart :happydance:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

wanna_baby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I got my :bfp: on soy. IT was my 2nd cycle taking soy. I took 100mg cd3-7. Ovulated on CD20. Got a very very faint line on 10dpo. Have been testing everyday since then and the line is getting darker...
> Soy Rocks!!
> G'luck to all the ladies who are still trying... lots a baby :dust: to all..
> Hope you all get your :bfp: real soon!

wahoooo another soy :bfp: Congratulations hun, thats wonderful news, heres to a very happy and healthy nine months and beyond :cloud9: Do you mind me asking how long you were ttc for?


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Hows everyone doing today? My temp went down a bit this morning so I have convinved myself I am out now :( My boobs feel huge today though and my bra is digging in and Im bursting out of it, but then I did put weight on over christmas, but Ive only just noticed it. Hmm, not sure if I should count that as a symptom. Anyways boobs still hurt which is unusual for me and I had a sharp stabbing pain in my side earlier, I'm just worried about the temp drop. Guess I'll just wait and see what tomorrow morning brings and decide from there whether to test or not :dust:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27a3d7


----------



## wanna_baby

getoffmycloyd said:


> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I got my :bfp: on soy. IT was my 2nd cycle taking soy. I took 100mg cd3-7. Ovulated on CD20. Got a very very faint line on 10dpo. Have been testing everyday since then and the line is getting darker...
> Soy Rocks!!
> G'luck to all the ladies who are still trying... lots a baby :dust: to all..
> Hope you all get your :bfp: real soon!
> 
> wahoooo another soy :bfp: Congratulations hun, thats wonderful news, heres to a very happy and healthy nine months and beyond :cloud9: Do you mind me asking how long you were ttc for?Click to expand...

Thank you!

We were TTC for about 9 months.... Thought they were they longest 9 months ever!.. We were just starting to see the doctor to run some tests to see if everything's ok... My DH even made an appointment for his SC next week.. hehe.. He made the appointment yeasterday morning and I told him the news in the night... Truly a miracle... I am so glad we don't have to go through all the tests now....

G'luck for your :bfp:.. I never thought I'd be on the other side but if it happened to me, it can happen to anyone.


----------



## mamadonna

wanna_baby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I got my :bfp: on soy. IT was my 2nd cycle taking soy. I took 100mg cd3-7. Ovulated on CD20. Got a very very faint line on 10dpo. Have been testing everyday since then and the line is getting darker...
> Soy Rocks!!
> G'luck to all the ladies who are still trying... lots a baby :dust: to all..
> Hope you all get your :bfp: real soon!

congratulations :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

congrats wanna baby :yipee:

still no Ov for me :dohh:


----------



## minkysouth1

That's fantastic wanna-baby. Congrats! :happydance::happydance:

Hey dandy-brush: hope this is your cycle. FX :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> Hows everyone doing today? My temp went down a bit this morning so I have convinved myself I am out now :( My boobs feel huge today though and my bra is digging in and Im bursting out of it, but then I did put weight on over christmas, but Ive only just noticed it. Hmm, not sure if I should count that as a symptom. Anyways boobs still hurt which is unusual for me and I had a sharp stabbing pain in my side earlier, I'm just worried about the temp drop. Guess I'll just wait and see what tomorrow morning brings and decide from there whether to test or not :dust:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27a3d7

your temp drops at implantation :)


----------



## Allie84

getoffmycloyd, don't worry about one temp....it could just be a fluke temp, and it's also still waaaay above the coverline so I wouldn't worry at all! Most FF charts go up and down like that...even the BFPs!

wanna_baby, massive congrats!!!! :) I'm so happy for you!!!! Yay for soy!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## getoffmycloyd

thanks prettymachine and allie. Had a temp rise this morning which of course I am thrilled about just too terrified to test. :shrug:

Dandy and Allie - any sign of ov yet?? :dust:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27a3d7


----------



## dandybrush

no ov yet cloyd :cry:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

oh dandy :( are you doing opks? is the line getting any darker?


----------



## getoffmycloyd

well I caved in a tested :bfn: just goes to show that even when you think things look text book perfect it might not be true :cry: so fed up of my body messing me about :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

im doing the occassional opk, i was having some cramping tonight :dohh: and just did an opk it was neg :dohh:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

dandybrush said:


> im doing the occassional opk, i was having some cramping tonight :dohh: and just did an opk it was neg :dohh:

oh hun :( hope it happens for you soon :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> well I caved in a tested :bfn: just goes to show that even when you think things look text book perfect it might not be true :cry: so fed up of my body messing me about :cry:

if you had the dip just yesterday you definitely would still have a :bfn: !!! it takes 3-6 days after implantation for the hormones to build up in your system enough to come out through your pee for the test. you dont prooduce hcg at all until implantation etiher. so there would be next to nothing in your system yet if you get got implantation...wait until the day after AF is due! dont feel down yet!


----------



## getoffmycloyd

thank you prettymachine. looked at the test an hour later and there is the faintest of faintest lines on it. Thought I was seeing things but oh saw it too, but I know your supposed to disregard it after 10 mins so just did another one and there is possibly an even fainter line, but it came up within the time limit, but again oh can see it too. Just hope their not evaps. They dont look it though cos they look pink :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

If its got colour ( pink) id say beginning of your BFP sweetie cant be an evap :happydance: i implanted on 7dpo and got a very faint on 9dpo and positve on early response on 10dpo :thumbup: gl xx


----------



## getoffmycloyd

poppy666 said:


> If its got colour ( pink) id say beginning of your BFP sweetie cant be an evap :happydance: i implanted on 7dpo and got a very faint on 10dpo and positve on early response on 11dpo :thumbup: gl xx

Ohh I hope so, cant get too excited yet after trying for so long and I know internet cheapies arent the best. I'll test again in the morning :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

I used the One Step ICs and thought it was an evap too lol.. but i found my tests better in the afternoon oppose to FMU x


----------



## getoffmycloyd

poppy666 said:


> I used the One Step ICs and thought it was an evap too lol.. but i found my tests better in the afternoon oppose to FMU x

Thank you, Ill try again tomorrow. I soooo hope this is it :happydance: xx


----------



## minkysouth1

getoffmycloyd said:


> thanks prettymachine and allie. Had a temp rise this morning which of course I am thrilled about just too terrified to test. :shrug:
> 
> Dandy and Allie - any sign of ov yet?? :dust:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27a3d7

Hi getoffmycloyd

I had a temp dip at 9 dpo and then I got my BFP a few days later. I really hope that you're the same and that you've just had an implantation dip. Good luck and :dust: :haha:


----------



## minkysouth1

getoffmycloyd said:


> well I caved in a tested :bfn: just goes to show that even when you think things look text book perfect it might not be true :cry: so fed up of my body messing me about :cry:

Just to big you up a bit more, I used One Step tests and even at 12 dpo, I wasn't sure there was a definite line on my IC. Then, it gradually got darker each day, though I was in agony waiting, especially as I had had a chemical pregnancy and was worried that this one might be the same. To put myself out of my misery, I did a Superdrug test at about 14 dpo and it went really dark straightaway. :bfp: Yay! :happydance:

Here's hoping for you. FX and :dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: just thought I'd check in and see how everyone is doing? 

I've got no idea how many dpo (if I am at all), but been having really weird bubbling like sensation right down in my lower tummy ... not the kind you get if you have a dodgy tummy ... it's quite difficult to explain :wacko:

hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

thank you minky, oh I really hope this is it and not all in my (and oh's) imagination. Its sooo faint I cant help but think I am imagining it, but I will test again tomorrow and let you know :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

cloyd i hope this is it for you hun :hugs: be patient


----------



## dandybrush

still neg OPK's here and no ewcm :dohh: impatiently waiting for a sign or symptom :dohh:


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, cloyd, I hope this is it for you!

I'm still waiting for ov, as well, Dandy. Complete lack of CM for me at the moment, too, so who knows.


----------



## getoffmycloyd

gonna do another test in a min, Im sooo nervous!

sorry to hear you girls still haven't ov'd and lack of cm too. Grrr. I noticed a huge increase in EWCM this month but I did take evening primrose as well. Im keeping my fingers crossed your ov's are just around the corner :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: good luck hun, am patiently or maybe impatiently waiting to see how it goes for you

:dust:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

thank you hun. Im just dreading seeing a :bfn: :( The worlds faintest ever line is still on the one I did yesterday :wacko: Will let you know, but oh is in the bathroom at the mo and hes usually in there for about half an hour :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: anyway you could get a pic of yesterday's test? we might be able to see colour in it?

I think your oh should get a wriggle on, I'm really excited for you :D


----------



## getoffmycloyd

I have tried taking a pic but it is soooo faint its not showing up :wacko: thats what makes me think Im imagining it, but oh can see it too...... Its just so scary hun, after trying for so long, I dont think I can handle anymore disappointment :cry: he'll be out soon hopefully :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I know what you mean hun ... I refuse to show Chris my tests, he's colour blind and probably wouldn't spot a pink line anyway :dohh:

if your oh can see it too, you're not imagining it :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

allie :hugs: hopefully we can Ov together :thumbup:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I know what you mean hun ... I refuse to show Chris my tests, he's colour blind and probably wouldn't spot a pink line anyway :dohh:
> 
> if your oh can see it too, you're not imagining it :hugs:

another barely there line. oh is starting to think he is seeing things now its so bloomin light. Grr.


----------



## EmmyReece

what sort of tests are you using hun?


----------



## getoffmycloyd

IC's, wanted to use cheapies until I got a more definite line then Ive got one clearblue in the drawer to use


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmmm even though the ics say they're sensitive, I don't think they are, and that might be why you're getting such a faint line hun :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Have you not got an early response sweetie? like emmy said they will always give you a faint line till your a few weeks pg, did with me x


----------



## getoffmycloyd

it could be, at least this one came up within the time limit even if it is faint. Im not actually due a :bfp: until wednesday so it is still quite early and I think I had an implantation dip two days ago so could still be too early for hcg to have built up. Gonna try and hold out and test on Wednesday, but I'll prob keep doing IC's knowing me


----------



## EmmyReece

hope they get darker for you soon hun :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> hope they get darker for you soon hun :hugs:

thank you, bit worried it might turn out to be a chemical as I think todays is even lighter than yesterdays :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

it might just be that there isn't as much ink in the test hun :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> it might just be that there isn't as much ink in the test hun :hugs:

true, thank you fo all the reassurance hun :hugs: its great to talk to people who know what im going through and it really helps :hugs: :dust:


----------



## LoolaBear

i asked this in TTC but thought hey may as well as on a thread dedicated to the stuff lol.

i conceived the twins naturally after 6 months actively trying. when they were 9 months old O|h and i decided we wanted to start trying for a baby again. me being impatient decided to give Soy a go that first cycle and low nad behold i fell pregnant straight away.
Sadly i lost the baby at 17 weeks. when we received the post mortem results i felt a bit concerned. my baby (a little girl we named Sonnie) had numerous problems from Hydrocephyilis, stunted growth, a chromosonal disorder (tissue was too badly damaged to tell which one) a malformed heart (only three chambers) her bowel was in her chest cavity and various other things.
do you think the Soy Iso's may have caused these problems? it was the only thing i had done differently the month i concieved her compared to the twins and i did a thing on google and found an article that had proof that if cows (i know we arent related to cows :dohh:) eat large ammounts of soy then their calves were more than likely to be born with growth problems. it was the first thing i read and didnt want to continue as i knew iwould only end up blaming myself for Sonnie's problems.

Has anyone else on their googling/research travels come across anything that could cause a child to have problems if the mother uses Soy to conceive? 

im feeling impatient again and have just got my Soy sat in my make up drawer and every morning i see it and keep thinking to myself hhmmm i wonder if i take it will my baby have problems again? each month im so tempted to take it but then i force myself not to, i suppose until i know that it was jsut a one off i wont take it again. xx


----------



## poppy666

Im onto this now LoolaBear because im getting paranoid that i mc cos of the Soy n looking on the front page 5 other stories of mc and taking the Soy?? :wacko: im not going to take it 1st few cycles when my body is right again cos i dont really know if its safe x


----------



## LoolaBear

poppy666 said:


> Im onto this now LoolaBear because im getting paranoid that i mc cos of the Soy n looking on the front page 5 other stories of mc and taking the Soy?? :wacko: im not going to take it 1st few cycles when my body is right again cos i dont really know if its safe x

whenever i go to google i dont know what exactly to google so the only thing i have found so far is the cow thing. i will try and find the article again and post in on here. xx


----------



## LoolaBear

i didnt mean to worry anyone by the way, its just the crazy things that go through my mind sometimes, especially as it was the only different thing i did compared to when i conceived the twins. xx


----------



## poppy666

Your not alone sweetie i went back to front page on this thread or other one and there have been a few mc's.. maybe coincidence :shrug: but there is about 10 healthy pregnancies going on still with the Soy x


----------



## LoolaBear

i suppose it doesnt increase the odds of MC or birth defects as the odds of these are quite high anyway, it could just have been a coincidence that my first month of soy was a baby with alot of problems.
ive got my Soy in and if nothing happens within a year of my MC then i will bbe giving it another go. but hopefully wont be needing it. ive got a good feeling about the month ahead. xx


----------



## prettymachine

i posted a thread about this but i would like you ladies to go check out my test pics... its my first cycle of soy...

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/504938-evap-line-not.html#post8562785


----------



## poppy666

If its pink id say BFP sweetie :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> If its pink id say BFP sweetie :happydance:

i think it was pink... did it look pink to you?

so evap lines dont get color?


----------



## poppy666

No from what ive read they a silvery/grey color evaps.. is that a one step test? Id test again later and tomorrow, unless you got another test frer etc x gl


----------



## prettymachine

uhhh it was i peed in a cup and dipped it test? lol.

i have more of these, one FRER, and one digi... that i wont use until i have a really strong line...so as not to waste it... lol...its mostly for being able to get that "pregnant" in a picture :)


----------



## poppy666

Yes i used the one step and dipped in a cup... i totally trust them lol i got my faint on one at 10dpo then used a frer next day n got my official BFP :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy i see your ticker says you lost an angel recently, i am sorry for your loss! but can i ask what happened? i noticed on this thread it seems everyone has had a few losses, what causes this?


----------



## poppy666

Dont know really, think miscarriages just happen without reason sadly. I was 9wks just before i miscarried, but knew id lost at 6wks. Im just waiting for af then TTC and hope its a sticky next time x


----------



## prettymachine

i wish they had ways to ensure a viable pregnancy!


----------



## poppy666

If id not gone for an early scan i wouldnt of known till id miscarried at 9wks cos i still had some symptoms with hcg, still got the hcg in my system now waiting for it to go which is frustrating.

Good luck on your next test sweetie xx


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> i posted a thread about this but i would like you ladies to go check out my test pics... its my first cycle of soy...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/504938-evap-line-not.html#post8562785

Oh hun your in the same position as me! Yours look better than mine though hun, cant pick me pathetic line up on a camera! I would def say you have got your :bfp: hun. Wahhoooooo. Evap lines are grey in colour, almost like a shadow of a line or like an indent. I dont think that is an evap at all. Whispering congrats. Wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> i posted a thread about this but i would like you ladies to go check out my test pics... its my first cycle of soy...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/504938-evap-line-not.html#post8562785
> 
> Oh hun your in the same position as me! Yours look better than mine though hun, cant pick me pathetic line up on a camera! I would def say you have got your :bfp: hun. Wahhoooooo. Evap lines are grey in colour, almost like a shadow of a line or like an indent. I dont think that is an evap at all. Whispering congrats. Wonderful news :happydance:Click to expand...

i havent tried this yet...i am thinking of it though...what if you took a picture, and then editted on the computer where is does the inverse colors... if it is darker by the line then it will come up that way, right?


----------



## prettymachine

like this...i added an arrow where the line is.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs761.ash1/165235_188022257890986_100000496396928_699276_706386_n.jpg


----------



## getoffmycloyd

I can def see it hun and it definitely doesnt look like an evap. Test again tomorrow I reckon (thats what Im gonna do). Hope it gets darker for both of us :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

poppy666 said:


> Well last time i took it on CD2-CD6 160mg then 200mg last two days and got my BFP, so im going to try that method again and hope it works for a 2nd time x


Thanks!!!! I am taking 100mg CD2 CD3 CD4 and I think tonight I will take 150mg and tomorrow 150mg....I hope thats ok?.....Good Luck to us!




getoffmycloyd said:


> :happydance: yay, positive thinking :happydance: :bfp:'s all round please :happydance:


ALL AROUND BABY!!!!! :dust:


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> I can def see it hun and it definitely doesnt look like an evap. Test again tomorrow I reckon (thats what Im gonna do). Hope it gets darker for both of us :)

i will test again! i wont get my heart set on its true until a few more :bfp: s pop up lol. looks like we are on the same DPO... when was your last AF?


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> getoffmycloyd said:
> 
> 
> I can def see it hun and it definitely doesnt look like an evap. Test again tomorrow I reckon (thats what Im gonna do). Hope it gets darker for both of us :)
> 
> i will test again! i wont get my heart set on its true until a few more :bfp: s pop up lol. looks like we are on the same DPO... when was your last AF?Click to expand...

I know how you feel hun, have done four ic's now and can see faint lines on 3 of them or at least I think I can. Did a clearblue and was BFN but pulled it apart and thought I could see another line. Argh!! Last af was 15 - 18 dec. Was yours the same?


----------



## dandybrush

im thinking next cycle im going to go bak to the 80 mg of soy up to the 120mg of soy from cd 4-8, instead the more i took this time on 3-7 :shrug:


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Arrrghhh I just wrote such a long post and couldn't post it because I put a website link in! I pressed back and it erased everything I wrote! Guess I'll just have to start over!! :) 

I'm just writing to check in on everyone. Boyfriend's best friend and his girlfriend had a baby girl today. :) It was so adorable to see BF on the phone with his best friend, just as excited as he was about him having his first baby. They made plans for us to come and see them tomorrow in the hospital. My best friend also just announced she's pregnant, she got pregnant in December. I'm happy for all of them but still feeling disappointed it isn't me. My BF doesn't even know I'm doing this soy experiment, no one does really except you all! I just don't know anyone else who has any fertility problems, everyone seems to mention they'd like to have a baby and then just magically gets pregnant. Or, they're trying not to get pregnant and do anyway! Worst is that I do child welfare for a living, so I investigate people who abuse and neglect their children on a daily basis. 

BF already has a ten year old son so I know he knows how all this works and must be wondering why every month we have so much sex, use no birth control, and I still get my period. It's probably a bad idea but we just don't talk about it. He knows how much I want to have a child, and I feel like he doesn't want to unleash the floodgates by mentioning that it's not happening. Or we're both just in denial.. 

But anyway, enough of that. :) I popped on to ask a question. I really never temp or use opks but I did have some old opks from probably two years ago that have been sitting in my medicine cabinet. They're Answer brand. They expire May 2011 so, since I've been dying of curiousity since I took the soy, I decided to pee on one today because I just got the beginnings of some (hopefully) cm.. I took it about half an hour ago at 5:30PM. I got the faintest of pink lines next to the control line. I mean, so faint that I had to squint and hold it to the light to just see anything and could see nothing when I laid it flat on the sink. The only thing I do regularly is track my cycles on a website (which I won't type again for sure!!) called cycles page. It says I'm on cd 9 today and my most fertile (green) days are 9-13. Says my most fertile day will be 12, Wednesday the 12th. I don't think I ovulate on my own, I have PCOS. I do get a period every month though, but its pretty light and my cycle is anywhere from 24-33 days. Usually 27. Is that faint pink line always there next to the control line? Will it get darker now every day until I ovulate? How often should I repeat the test? I only have five more sticks so I don't want to waste them. I feel like it might have been too early to do this test.. Sorry for all the questions, just confused! I've always ignored this side of ttc because I don't want to become completely obsessed but it's hard not to! I just want to know what my body is doing and if the soy is making a difference.


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Oh, and now I just got nuts and fished it out of the garbage and the line is most definitely there!!! It's not darker then the control line but it's there. Then I started crying like a crazy woman because every other time I've ever done one of those there was nothing at all next to the control line. Haha! I'll be raising my future children in the mental ward if this keeps up.


----------



## poppy666

Ok when using OPKs always test after 2pm never in the morning.. some ladies test at 2pm then again in the evening anytime before 10pm but you dont need to if you dont want. You will always get a faint line through your cycle because there is always LH in your system, but the nearer to ovulation you get the stronger the surge will progress making your test line on OPK darker and darker till its identical or darker than the control line ( positive)

Dont read the test after 10 minutes on some as it can give you a false positive with it being around too long, always read instructions and go by the time limit xx

Once positive your likely to ov within 36hrs so get DTD xx

This is a good site https://www.peeonastick.com/


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Thank you poppy for the quick reply and the link! It was very helpful. :)


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getoffmycloyd said:
> 
> 
> I can def see it hun and it definitely doesnt look like an evap. Test again tomorrow I reckon (thats what Im gonna do). Hope it gets darker for both of us :)
> 
> i will test again! i wont get my heart set on its true until a few more :bfp: s pop up lol. looks like we are on the same DPO... when was your last AF?Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel hun, have done four ic's now and can see faint lines on 3 of them or at least I think I can. Did a clearblue and was BFN but pulled it apart and thought I could see another line. Argh!! Last af was 15 - 18 dec. Was yours the same?Click to expand...

wow your AF is short i am jealous! mine started the 14th... if you get your BFP we will be duw about the same day!!! <3


----------



## prettymachine

tested again today...

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs044.snc6/167477_188261457867066_100000496396928_700972_3707213_n.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Sooooooooooooo BFP congratulations sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

soy worked first try YAYYYY!!!!


----------



## poppy666

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

What days and dosage did you take? x


----------



## prettymachine

i did 2-6, and two pills? lol, i believe they we 55mg each, so about 110.

i also used pre-seed, it was my second cycle with pre-seed.

i was taking prenatals, DHA, B-6, and low dose aspirin. i also was drinking red raspberry leaf tea everyday(its sooo delicious!) i will continue all of these.


----------



## poppy666

What was the asprin for? read up on rasberry tea whilst pregnant in first tri sweetie first make sure its safe x


----------



## EmmyReece

congrats prettymachine :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

the aspirin helps the blood flow.


----------



## poppy666

When is best to take it? x


----------



## prettymachine

i found this:

Can you believe something as simple as drinking a cup of tea can help your body prepare for labor? Red Raspberry Leaf Tea can be used in addition to your kegel exercises to help tone your pelvic floor, and as an added bonus it will tone your uterus too.

Raspberry leaf contains high concentrations of fragarine and flavonoids, which are believed to strengthen, tone and relax the uterine and pelvic muscles. In addition it is high in vitamin C, contains many vitamins, minerals and antioxidants. Overall, drinking it is good for your body.

There are many claims about the benefits of drinking Red Raspberry Leaf Tea during pregnancy, but research on the effects of Red Raspberry Leaf during pregnancy is only just beginning. While many experts claim it is useful for preventing morning sickness and miscarriage, others point out it can cause nausea and recommend against its use during the first trimester because it has been known to stimulate the uterus. While the raspberry leaf may help prevent constipation and diarrhea, it can also cause both.

There are two things agreed upon by the studies that have been done in pregnancy. First, there were no side effects noted in women taking moderate amounts of red raspberry leaf in the third trimester. Secondly, women who used red raspberry leaf were less likely to require a cesarean or forceps during labor. 

There is no standard rule for drinking Red Raspberry Leaf tea, but general recommendations are to take 2-3 cups every day during the third trimester of pregnancy. If you decide to use it during the first trimester, understand that many experts recommend against its use completely or that you limit yourself to one cup per day. In addition to the tea, red raspberry leaf can be taken as tablets or tincture. Pay attention to your body, some women are more sensitive to the effects of red raspberry leaf and will want to reduce the amount they drink to 1 or 2 cups a day. 

Red Raspberry Leaf Tea will not start labor, but it can be used during labor. Some midwives feel drinking it during labor makes the uterine muscles more effective and makes labor easier. It is also believed to help prevent postpartum bleeding and improve placental delivery. However, most experts seem to warn against using the tea while breastfeeding due to its tendency to reduce milk supply. 

Sit down, put up your feet and enjoy a cup of tea while you kegel. It seems to be the best way to prepare your birthing muscles for the work they are going to do. 

Have trouble remembering to do your kegel exercises? Get the right tool to help you remember to do your kegel exercises and drink your red raspberry leaf tea.

---I only ever drink one cup a day... i was really into it for the "prevents miscarriage" aspect. do you think i should stop until 2nd trimester? or should i stick with my one cup?


----------



## prettymachine

Aspirin and Infertility Recently, it has been discovered that aspirin seems to help women experiencing certain types of infertility. In particular, it appears to increase the chances of pregnancy in women who have experienced recurrent spontaneous abortions, or miscarriages.
Antiphospholipid Antibodies and Aspirin
Some women who experience recurrent sponataneous abortions have extremely high levels of antiphospholipid antibodies. These antiphospholipid antibodies can cause your blood to become much thicker than usual, as they cause blood platelets to stick together. This can dramatically increase your risk for developing problematic, or even fatal, blood clots. Many women with increased antiphospholipid antibodies tend to experience multiple miscarriages because blood clots can develop around the placenta, depriving the baby of vital oxygen and nutrients.
How Does Aspirin Help?
Aspirin appears to help thin out the blood in women who are experiencing these problematic blood clots. When given in low doses, aspirin makes your blood platelets less sticky, allowing blood to travel more easily through the placenta to your baby. Asprin is typically given along with Heparin, an anticoagulant medication.
Aspirin Studies
Recently, a number of different studies have been performed on the use of aspirin to increase fertility. Women who had experienced multiple miscarriages and who were undergoing IVF treatment were given low doses of aspirin daily. Subsequent pregnancy rates were then compared to pregnancy rates produced by women who received no aspirin therapy. Surpisingly, more than 45% of those women taking aspirin during treatment became pregnant, while only 28% of those women not taking aspirin were able to conceive.
Recent aspirin studies also show that aspirin may be helpful in increasing pregnancy rates in all women. Aspirin appears to increase the activity of the ovaries, allowing them to release multiple eggs during ovulation. It also appears to increase blood flow to the uterus, allowing for a thicker and healthier uterine lining.
How is Aspirin Taken?
Aspirin therapy is taken orally in small daily doses. Also known as baby aspirin, low dose aspirin therapy contains between 78 and 81 milligrams of acetylsalicylic acid. If you are taking aspirin for infertility you should be under the direct supervision of a licensed health care provider.
Aspirin Side Effects
Aspirin therapy is still being tested for side effects and is currently only available when taken in combination with Heparin. Long-term use of aspirin is not recommended, because it may actually interfere with fertility. Long-term aspirin use appears to prevent a woman's eggs from being released from their follicles, inhibiting ovulation. Aspirin therapy should not be taken by women who are:

&#8226;allergic to aspirin
&#8226;experiencing gastric inflammation or bleeding


----------



## poppy666

Id ask your doctor or midwife first because i know women use to drink it in 3rd tri when i was pregnant to hope it induced labour, but wouldnt know about 1st tri sweetie maybe risky :shrug: x

So is it best to take after ovulation the asprin? x


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Many congratulations prettymachine, thats a definite :bfp: Wahhoooooooooo :happydance: heres to a very healthy and happy nine months and beyond :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> Many congratulations prettymachine, thats a definite :bfp: Wahhoooooooooo :happydance: heres to a very healthy and happy nine months and beyond :happydance:

did you test today?


----------



## getoffmycloyd

well Im not sure what is going on with me ladies. I had a very very very faint line on an ic on saturday then yesterday afternoon I had a very very very faint line on an ic again, I then did a clearblue which looked like it was a :bfn: but pulled it apart and thought I could see another line then I got all cross with myself for being silly and pulling it apart :blush: and threw it in the bin. Did an ic this morning and :bfn: soooo I just went in to the bin and pulled out the clearbue and it definitely looks like there is another line there :wacko: so just gonna try another ic as thats all I have left in the house :wacko:


----------



## prettymachine

try to stay away from blue dye tests...i have never heard anything good...they give off flase positives because the blue dye bleeds.


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> try to stay away from blue dye tests...i have never heard anything good...they give off flase positives because the blue dye bleeds.

Oh really, will wait and see what happens with the ic now then. If its another :bfn: then the only thing I can think is that it was a chemical pregnancy and thats why the lines were so faint :cry:


----------



## prettymachine

lets hope not! you still havent missed AF so it could be early... remember all tests have different sensivity too...my tests were 10miu sensitivity and that could be why i am getting :bfp: so early :) dont lose hope yet!


----------



## poppy666

getoffmycloyd said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> try to stay away from blue dye tests...i have never heard anything good...they give off flase positives because the blue dye bleeds.
> 
> Oh really, will wait and see what happens with the ic now then. If its another :bfn: then the only thing I can think is that it was a chemical pregnancy and thats why the lines were so faint :cry:Click to expand...

Good luck sweetie but remember you can be too early plus some women dont get a positve till after af is late :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Just did another ic. Not sure if there is something there or whether I just want there to be a second line so Im imagining it. The oh now thinks I have gone mad and hes probably right. I think I would have implanted at 10dpo and Im 13dpo now so surely that would be enough time to show a BFP wouldnt it?! Think Im probably clutching at straws, think my very faint lines must have been a chemical :cry: Maybe now is the time for a break from ttc, after 21 cycles I finally got a faint line and now nothing :cry: sorry ladies to be so down, I just take this heart ache and pain anymore :cry: :dust:

A little update (and I am sorry to be so negative ladies - this ttc is the hardest thing I have ever done!!) - Anyway Im pretty sure I can see another line (unless I have finally have lost the plot which is possible!) but its still very very very faint :wacko:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> lets hope not! you still havent missed AF so it could be early... remember all tests have different sensivity too...my tests were 10miu sensitivity and that could be why i am getting :bfp: so early :) dont lose hope yet!

these are 10miu too hun, think I just have to face up to reality :wacko:


----------



## twinkie

Hi ladies just wondering if I could join you in here. I have never heard about soy Isoflavones before reading this thread so I am going to do a bit of reasearch because I think it sounds interesting. I have PCOS so have varied cycles. Some cycles are good like the last one where I ovulated on day 18 but other cycles seem to be 50+ days so hoping to reduce that.

Getoffmycloyd - I hope that line starts to get darker for you hun [-o&lt;


----------



## dandybrush

still no ov :shrug:


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> lets hope not! you still havent missed AF so it could be early... remember all tests have different sensivity too...my tests were 10miu sensitivity and that could be why i am getting :bfp: so early :) dont lose hope yet!
> 
> these are 10miu too hun, think I just have to face up to reality :wacko:Click to expand...

what did they test you took today look like later in the day?


----------



## Tazyns momma

Hey girl's I'm new too this thread, but I am ttc for 7 months now. This is my first month using soy.. I actually took soy 160 mg CD1-5 I am now on CD 9 did soy work for any one and if their is anything I should be expecting....


----------



## inkdchick

Tazyns momma said:


> Hey girl's I'm new too this thread, but I am ttc for 7 months now. This is my first month using soy.. I actually took soy 160 mg CD1-5 I am now on CD 9 did soy work for any one and if their is anything I should be expecting....

im on my 4th cycle of soy ( im 44), and i experience very strong ov pains about three days before i ovulate and thats it really. I took 120mg cd2, 160mg cd3 , 200mg cd4,5,& 6. I dont know if that will work but there's always hope although i wont be trying it again after this cycle i will most likely come to terms with not having a family and leave it well alone now that i am older.
I wish you all the best hun xx


----------



## inkdchick

prettymachine said:


> i did 2-6, and two pills? lol, i believe they we 55mg each, so about 110.
> 
> i also used pre-seed, it was my second cycle with pre-seed.
> 
> i was taking prenatals, DHA, B-6, and low dose aspirin. i also was drinking red raspberry leaf tea everyday(its sooo delicious!) i will continue all of these.

RED RASPBERRY LEAF TEA is *NOT* recommended during pregnancy until the very end when it will *enduce labour*.
Please hun stop drinking it to be on the safe side and keep that little one growing xx


----------



## tracy546

Tazyns momma said:


> Hey girl's I'm new too this thread, but I am ttc for 7 months now. This is my first month using soy.. I actually took soy 160 mg CD1-5 I am now on CD 9 did soy work for any one and if their is anything I should be expecting....

I am also now on cycle 7 ttc. Last month was my first month using soy days 1-5 and 100 mg b6, and I got bfp, but it ended up being a chemical pregnancy unfortunately. I took soy again this month on days 2-6 so I am hoping for another BFP! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## prettymachine

inkdchick said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> i did 2-6, and two pills? lol, i believe they we 55mg each, so about 110.
> 
> i also used pre-seed, it was my second cycle with pre-seed.
> 
> i was taking prenatals, DHA, B-6, and low dose aspirin. i also was drinking red raspberry leaf tea everyday(its sooo delicious!) i will continue all of these.
> 
> RED RASPBERRY LEAF TEA is *NOT* recommended during pregnancy until the very end when it will *enduce labour*.
> Please hun stop drinking it to be on the safe side and keep that little one growing xxClick to expand...

i did stop until the second trimester... it doesnt enduce labor, it just makes your uterus stronger for labor. they recommend starting it the 2nd trimester.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

tracy546 said:


> Tazyns momma said:
> 
> 
> Hey girl's I'm new too this thread, but I am ttc for 7 months now. This is my first month using soy.. I actually took soy 160 mg CD1-5 I am now on CD 9 did soy work for any one and if their is anything I should be expecting....
> 
> I am also now on cycle 7 ttc. Last month was my first month using soy days 1-5 and 100 mg b6, and I got bfp, but it ended up being a chemical pregnancy unfortunately. I took soy again this month on days 2-6 so I am hoping for another BFP! Good luck to you!!!Click to expand...

Tracy - Same here, I'm on my 6th Month actively TTC, 3rd month using the soy (days 3-7). I got a BFP too last month and mine was a chemical:cry: Got everything crossed for another BFP


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies,

well this is my 10th cycle on soy I have been doing different dosages to so that I can see what works better for me as I have PCOS...but anyways can't wait to get to know you all ..wishing you all the best with getting your soy babies...:winkwink:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

what did they test you took today look like later in the day?[/QUOTE]

Very very very faint and still does, so faint in fact Im wondering if Im imagining it. Did one this morning and again I think there is a very very very faint line there. They seem to be getting fainter which is making me think I have had a chemical pregnancy :cry: Im just about to do another test. This is driving me nuts!:wacko: The old :witch: is due to arrive tomorrow so if she doesnt I'll get a better test and try again.


----------



## frogger3240

oops! :dohh: forgot to ask how long have you all been taking soy?...


----------



## EmmyReece

this is my second cycle of taking soy, am going to do it this cycle and next if I need to, and then might take a 3 month break from ttc I think


----------



## EmmyReece

getoffmycloyd said:


> Very very very faint and still does, so faint in fact Im wondering if Im imagining it. Did one this morning and again I think there is a very very very faint line there. They seem to be getting fainter which is making me think I have had a chemical pregnancy :cry: Im just about to do another test. This is driving me nuts!:wacko: The old :witch: is due to arrive tomorrow so if she doesnt I'll get a better test and try again.

good luck hun, hope the :witch: stays away


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> getoffmycloyd said:
> 
> 
> Very very very faint and still does, so faint in fact Im wondering if Im imagining it. Did one this morning and again I think there is a very very very faint line there. They seem to be getting fainter which is making me think I have had a chemical pregnancy :cry: Im just about to do another test. This is driving me nuts!:wacko: The old :witch: is due to arrive tomorrow so if she doesnt I'll get a better test and try again.
> 
> good luck hun, hope the :witch: stays awayClick to expand...

thanks hun :)


----------



## getoffmycloyd

frogger3240 said:


> oops! :dohh: forgot to ask how long have you all been taking soy?...

This is my first cycle taking soy and I think I conceived, but think I may have had a chemical as my very faint lines arent getting any darker. I will def try soy again next cycle though. I noticed on your signature you have a prediction addiction, are you a psychic?


----------



## poppy666

I concieved 1st time on the Soy but mc at 9wks, not sure if i'll ever try it again tbh, welcome frogger3240 :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

another faint faint line on an ic, thats four days in a row now. ARGH!!!! :wacko: really dont know what is going on with me, but will get a better pg test tomorrow if the :witch: doesnt arrive


----------



## last1973

Hi
I have pcos and after years of ttc I was prescribed clomid which worked on 2nd month of taking it.
I have a lovely 7 month old baby boy and I am thinking I dont wanna huge age cap between babies and I am 38 this year.
I spoke to dr today and I've got to be referred again to see specialist so I thought I'd give this ago.
I am really unsure of how many tabs to take. I was thinking of buying the ones from Tesco and taking them on days 2-6.

Can anyone tell me how many tabs I should take and if you think its ok for me to try this method.

I wasn't montored before when taking clomid so I'm not worried about that.
Thanks ANgie

p.s I will try and read through all the posts on here but think it might take me a while.
xx


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> another faint faint line on an ic, thats four days in a row now. ARGH!!!! :wacko: really dont know what is going on with me, but will get a better pg test tomorrow if the :witch: doesnt arrive

its possible they dont get any darker...they are cheapies for a reason ;)


----------



## twinkie

Hi. I have been to the health food shop today and picked up some tablets with soy in them. I am thinking I might try this on days 3-7 but I am not really sure how much to take as this would be my first cycle taking these. How many mg should you take? I am assuming I would have to work out how many tablets to take by the amount of soy in the ones I bought because they are tablets with other things in them too. Is that correct?


----------



## inkdchick

last1973 said:


> Hi
> I have pcos and after years of ttc I was prescribed clomid which worked on 2nd month of taking it.
> I have a lovely 7 month old baby boy and I am thinking I dont wanna huge age cap between babies and I am 38 this year.
> I spoke to dr today and I've got to be referred again to see specialist so I thought I'd give this ago.
> I am really unsure of how many tabs to take. I was thinking of buying the ones from Tesco and taking them on days 2-6.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how many tabs I should take and if you think its ok for me to try this method.
> 
> I wasn't montored before when taking clomid so I'm not worried about that.
> Thanks ANgie
> 
> p.s I will try and read through all the posts on here but think it might take me a while.
> xx

Hiya hun im on my 4th cycle of soy and i have taken it cd2 -6 this cycle.
Try taking 120mg(3 tablets) cd 2, 3, 4 and then 160mg (4 tablets) cd5 & 6 and see how you get on.
Good luck xx


----------



## chele

getoffmycloyd said:


> another faint faint line on an ic, thats four days in a row now. ARGH!!!! :wacko: really dont know what is going on with me, but will get a better pg test tomorrow if the :witch: doesnt arrive

Thought you might find this interesting
My ICs took ages to get darker

But they did eventually!

These are 12dpo - 18dpo

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3543.jpg


----------



## chele

Hoping you ladies can help
I took soy cd2-6 this cycle and on 1st january I started cramping
I thought it might be OV but my lines on my OPKs weren't quite dark enough. Since then I have been cramping every day
And last night felt like AF was here, but still nothing

Is it normal to cramp when taking soy?


----------



## getoffmycloyd

chele said:


> getoffmycloyd said:
> 
> 
> another faint faint line on an ic, thats four days in a row now. ARGH!!!! :wacko: really dont know what is going on with me, but will get a better pg test tomorrow if the :witch: doesnt arrive
> 
> Thought you might find this interesting
> My ICs took ages to get darker
> 
> But they did eventually!
> 
> These are 12dpo - 18dpo
> 
> Hi hun, not sure if there is something wrong with my computer but I cant see any pics of your IC's. Would love to see them though as I am beginning to think Im going crazy and seeing lines :blush:Click to expand...


----------



## getoffmycloyd

chele said:


> Hoping you ladies can help
> I took soy cd2-6 this cycle and on 1st january I started cramping
> I thought it might be OV but my lines on my OPKs weren't quite dark enough. Since then I have been cramping every day
> And last night felt like AF was here, but still nothing
> 
> Is it normal to cramp when taking soy?

I cramped quite a lot with soy but that was after I ov'd. Are you certain you havent ov'd and you missed the surge? How many times a day do you do opks? and what time etc?


----------



## getoffmycloyd

chele said:


> getoffmycloyd said:
> 
> 
> another faint faint line on an ic, thats four days in a row now. ARGH!!!! :wacko: really dont know what is going on with me, but will get a better pg test tomorrow if the :witch: doesnt arrive
> 
> Thought you might find this interesting
> My ICs took ages to get darker
> 
> But they did eventually!
> 
> These are 12dpo - 18dpo
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/CIMG3543.jpgClick to expand...

There was something wrong with the computer I was on! thanks hun, very kind of you to post them for me. Mine are even lighter than your first ones, but it certainly gives me hope. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Just did a FR and it was :bfn: seems it was def a chemical pregnancy :( Just waiting for the wicked :witch: to arrive so we can start next month. Will def take soy again as it seemed to doing something, but Im gonna take Vitamin B6and baby aspirin this month too


----------



## poppy666

Sorry sweetie :hugs: whats the B6 for? x


----------



## getoffmycloyd

poppy666 said:


> Sorry sweetie :hugs: whats the B6 for? x

Its supposed to help if you have a short luteal phase or low progesterone levels. Found this interesting bit of info on a website:

Some signs that you 'may' have a LPD (Luteal Phase Defect)

* Less then 10 day LP 

* Spotting and/or bleeding between Ovulation and your AF

* When charting your BBT you may find find that your BBT does not stay elevated for at least 10-12 days

Symptoms of possible low progesterone


* low back pain

* nighttime urination

* loose stools.

* Vaginal dryness

* Painful sex

* Depression

* Infertility

* reduced libido

* Irregularities in menstrual cycle

* Miscarriage / recurrent miscarriage


I know my progesterone levels are borderline and I do get up at night to wee and have infertility and have had a couple of chemical pregnancies now so hoping the B6 might help x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks for that :hugs: think im ok and dont have a short LP, not sure about low progesterone tho cos some of those symptoms you could get if nothings wrong.

Thinking of trying the asprin but wasnt going to use till i got a BFP :shrug:


----------



## Suze

Hi everyone, just wanyed to jump in and ask a quick question about SI's (Hi poppy :hi:)

I don't think I have a problem ov'ing, it took me 9 months to conceive DD, then I fell pregnant again without really trying (ended in 2nd tri loss), then 3 months later fell pregnant again (also ended up in mc).

So...you're probably wondering why I am thinking of taking SI's? 

1) I only have 1 tube and wonder if SI's would increase my chances of ov'ing from both ovaries each month? 
2) My 17 week loss was a chromosomal abnormality and although I've not yet had the results of this one I am thinking chromosomal abnormality again...and so am concerned now about the quality of my eggs

Would SI's help in any way or should I just carry on without as my cycles are quite text book in length etc?


----------



## honey08

suze theres a post in ttc bout this and some ladies taken it and never O at all !! 

i read this after starting a thread bout thinking of taking it my self ........ av a look thro ttc xxx


----------



## Suze

Thanks honey, I am wondering whether to mess with something which isn't really broken in the first place as I have managed to conceive 4 times in the last 3 years :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Hiya Suze :flower:

I have a regular cycle of 28 day before the MC and also as far as im aware ov every month, i took soy for the 1st time and got my BFP i took on CD2-CD6 and dosage was 160mg then 200mg last two days x


----------



## honey08

wrks in other ways for others i guess, like u suze, i was preg 2008 ... mmc /morgan 2009 the preg 2010 (mc) :cry: but i dnt think i will be taking it , ive bumped the threads in ttc 4 u x


----------



## poppy666

Yes Honey your right it does work in different ways for everyone and sometimes Soy dont work at all for some same as Clomid dont.


----------



## JamiePgh

Just wanted to post an update on my first cycle with soy. I'm about 12 dpo, which is the latest day that AF has gotten me every month since my m/c last January. I had on & off cramping all day yesterday. I have super sore bb's, and bad heartburn on & off. However I have tested a few times and have only seen BFN's. I feel like it would have been positive by now, so I'm losing hope.

At least my luteal phase seems to be extended. Next month I either start clomid, or I up my dosage of soy to 120's instead of 80's!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## tracy546

poppy666 said:


> Hiya Suze :flower:
> 
> I have a regular cycle of 28 day before the MC and also as far as im aware ov every month, i took soy for the 1st time and got my BFP i took on CD2-CD6 and dosage was 160mg then 200mg last two days x

Hi!! Can I ask how long you were ttc before you got your BFP using soy? I am in my second cycle using soy, and last month (the first cycle) I got BFP but it ended in a chemical :(


----------



## poppy666

Hiya i was trying 2mths prior but not really taking notice of my cycle, the month i used Soy i also used OPKs, charting and Preseed. x sorry about your chemical sweetie x


----------



## poppy666

JamiePgh said:


> Just wanted to post an update on my first cycle with soy. I'm about 12 dpo, which is the latest day that AF has gotten me every month since my m/c last January. I had on & off cramping all day yesterday. I have super sore bb's, and bad heartburn on & off. However I have tested a few times and have only seen BFN's. I feel like it would have been positive by now, so I'm losing hope.
> 
> At least my luteal phase seems to be extended. Next month I either start clomid, or I up my dosage of soy to 120's instead of 80's!
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Hang in there sweetie you could of ov'd and implanted late, your not out till the witch is here :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Just an update, soy didn't work for me took it for three cycles, it buggered them all up so I am giving up, :dust: to you guys hope it works for you :)


----------



## chele

getoffmycloyd said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> Hoping you ladies can help
> I took soy cd2-6 this cycle and on 1st january I started cramping
> I thought it might be OV but my lines on my OPKs weren't quite dark enough. Since then I have been cramping every day
> And last night felt like AF was here, but still nothing
> 
> Is it normal to cramp when taking soy?
> 
> I cramped quite a lot with soy but that was after I ov'd. Are you certain you havent ov'd and you missed the surge? How many times a day do you do opks? and what time etc?Click to expand...

Glad you got the photos now. I hope that BFN turns to a BFP.

Yeah def haven't OVd, as it appears I am OVing today (hopefully) but been cramping for 2 weeks solid nearly. It's so bizarre! I do OPKs generally one every two days when I feel this crampy varying from FMU to evening.


----------



## getoffmycloyd

chele said:


> getoffmycloyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chele said:
> 
> 
> Hoping you ladies can help
> I took soy cd2-6 this cycle and on 1st january I started cramping
> I thought it might be OV but my lines on my OPKs weren't quite dark enough. Since then I have been cramping every day
> And last night felt like AF was here, but still nothing
> 
> Is it normal to cramp when taking soy?
> 
> I cramped quite a lot with soy but that was after I ov'd. Are you certain you havent ov'd and you missed the surge? How many times a day do you do opks? and what time etc?Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you got the photos now. I hope that BFN turns to a BFP.
> 
> Yeah def haven't OVd, as it appears I am OVing today (hopefully) but been cramping for 2 weeks solid nearly. It's so bizarre! I do OPKs generally one every two days when I feel this crampy varying from FMU to evening.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, but sadly the very faint lines turned into AF so I can only assume I had a chemical pregnancy :( but onwards and upwards. I will be trying soy again this cycle.

Wahhoooo, glad to hear you are ov-ving, time to get :sex: I have heard some people say it makes their ov a lot stronger and they have certainly felt i more so maybe thats whats going on. Fingers crossed you catch the eggy and sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## chele

I do normally get strong OV pains on those very very very few occasions I do actually OV so maybe my body has been gearing up for this for a long time because of the soy

Aw so sorry AF showed up. It's always a bugger never really knowing if it was chemical or not.xx :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

chele said:


> I do normally get strong OV pains on those very very very few occasions I do actually OV so maybe my body has been gearing up for this for a long time because of the soy
> 
> Aw so sorry AF showed up. It's always a bugger never really knowing if it was chemical or not.xx :hugs:

Ohhh lets hope so hun, that sounds very promising for you. You could have a nice big fat eggy waiting for you:)

Thank you :) xx


----------



## JamiePgh

:witch: got me this morning. Grr...hate her.

My doctor called me in a prescription of Clomid, so I'll be taking that instead of soy this month. I only did soy for 1 month, but I believe in it! I wish I'd heard of it sooner, as I would have upped my dosage. Good luck getting your soy babies everyone!

I asked my doc today if Clomid was good for someone who already ovulates and she said it can still help. It can produce stronger eggs, regulate LP defects, and help with low progesterone levels. I'm guessing Soy can do the same thing for those of us who do ovulate every month. Just thought I'd address that since it's commonly discussed. :dust: to you all!


----------



## poppy666

Sorry the witch got you but good luck on the clomid JamiePgh, will you be monitored on it? x


----------



## JamiePgh

poppy666 said:


> Sorry the witch got you but good luck on the clomid JamiePgh, will you be monitored on it? x

Thank you! I was just in for an exam, so she didn't have me come in this time and just called the prescription in for me. She said she needs to see me 10 days after ovulation, so I guess I am being monitored. Are women normally seen more than that on Clomid? I'm so new to it, I'm trying to read up on it all I can!


----------



## poppy666

Not sure myself really just persumed if your on clomid they monitor you to make sure you have the right dosage and its working, thought you would be seen and scanned just before ovulation :shrug:

I know there's a thread for clomid users so they will help you sweetie, let us know how you get on :hugs: gl :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JamiePgh

poppy666 said:


> Not sure myself really just persumed if your on clomid they monitor you to make sure you have the right dosage and its working, thought you would be seen and scanned just before ovulation :shrug:
> 
> I know there's a thread for clomid users so they will help you sweetie, let us know how you get on :hugs: gl :dust::dust::dust:

That's a great point, I think I would like to be more closely monitored on it. I did have a scan a few months ago to check my lining & ovaries before we went further w/any other treatment. I am reading now that a lot of ladies are scanned while they are taking Clomid. My doctor is a big fan of 5 second conversations so I always feel uninformed...I think I need to check out the Clomid threads. Thanks Poppy! :flower:


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Well, I'm now on cd13. I did an opk at about 12:30PM and it was only darker then the control line on the far left side of the test line.. the rest of the test line was lighter then the control line. It's Answer brand. So confusing! I read on peeonastick that half the line has to be as dark or darker, and I guess it's more like 1/3 of the line, so I guess I'll go with still negative! Hopefully this means I'm getting closer though.


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getoffmycloyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chele said:
> 
> 
> Hoping you ladies can help
> I took soy cd2-6 this cycle and on 1st january I started cramping
> I thought it might be OV but my lines on my OPKs weren't quite dark enough. Since then I have been cramping every day
> And last night felt like AF was here, but still nothing
> 
> Is it normal to cramp when taking soy?
> 
> I cramped quite a lot with soy but that was after I ov'd. Are you certain you havent ov'd and you missed the surge? How many times a day do you do opks? and what time etc?Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you got the photos now. I hope that BFN turns to a BFP.
> 
> Yeah def haven't OVd, as it appears I am OVing today (hopefully) but been cramping for 2 weeks solid nearly. It's so bizarre! I do OPKs generally one every two days when I feel this crampy varying from FMU to evening.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, but sadly the very faint lines turned into AF so I can only assume I had a chemical pregnancy :( but onwards and upwards. I will be trying soy again this cycle.
> 
> Wahhoooo, glad to hear you are ov-ving, time to get :sex: I have heard some people say it makes their ov a lot stronger and they have certainly felt i more so maybe thats whats going on. Fingers crossed you catch the eggy and sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...

sorry AF got you..but before you assume you had a chemical, remember it could have been evap lines :) no need to hurt yourself if you werent positive!


----------



## chele

Heeeeeeeeeeeelp!

Long story short:
At the beginning of this cycle I took soy isoflavones CD2-6. I've been cramping since CD24 and yesterday got a positive OPK at CD37 and today along with cramping and ovulation pains.

But the past few days I've been feeling really weak, like mega weak, lightheaded and dizzy every time I stand up. I know I'm on a total food replacement diet, but I never feel like this
Could it be because I am ovulating? Do you feel weaker when you ovulate?


----------



## inkdchick

Odd question but has anyone else got sort nipples from taking soy, i am on cd13 of a 26 day cycle and took soy from cd2 - 6 and have had sore nipples as of the day before yesterday. My last period was only two days but lost lining so i know there is no chance of anything from last cycle.
If anyone has had this too it would be good to know thanks


----------



## prettymachine

i did, but turned out i was pg:)


----------



## getoffmycloyd

prettymachine said:


> getoffmycloyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getoffmycloyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chele said:
> 
> 
> Hoping you ladies can help
> I took soy cd2-6 this cycle and on 1st january I started cramping
> I thought it might be OV but my lines on my OPKs weren't quite dark enough. Since then I have been cramping every day
> And last night felt like AF was here, but still nothing
> 
> Is it normal to cramp when taking soy?
> 
> I cramped quite a lot with soy but that was after I ov'd. Are you certain you havent ov'd and you missed the surge? How many times a day do you do opks? and what time etc?Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you got the photos now. I hope that BFN turns to a BFP.
> 
> Yeah def haven't OVd, as it appears I am OVing today (hopefully) but been cramping for 2 weeks solid nearly. It's so bizarre! I do OPKs generally one every two days when I feel this crampy varying from FMU to evening.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, but sadly the very faint lines turned into AF so I can only assume I had a chemical pregnancy :( but onwards and upwards. I will be trying soy again this cycle.
> 
> Wahhoooo, glad to hear you are ov-ving, time to get :sex: I have heard some people say it makes their ov a lot stronger and they have certainly felt i more so maybe thats whats going on. Fingers crossed you catch the eggy and sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry AF got you..but before you assume you had a chemical, remember it could have been evap lines :) no need to hurt yourself if you werent positive!Click to expand...

I know I didnt know for definite, but I did around 10 ic's and they all came up with faint pink lines within the time period. I have had an evap before and it didnt have any colour, it was almost like an indent or a shadow of a line, plus the faint line on the clearblue and sorry for the tmi but af is really heavy this time around. Plus I had incredibly sore boobs and I never get that before af, only sore nipples, so with all of the above I think it was. I know I don't know for definite, but I just felt like I was iykwim :)


----------



## getoffmycloyd

chele said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeelp!
> 
> Long story short:
> At the beginning of this cycle I took soy isoflavones CD2-6. I've been cramping since CD24 and yesterday got a positive OPK at CD37 and today along with cramping and ovulation pains.
> 
> But the past few days I've been feeling really weak, like mega weak, lightheaded and dizzy every time I stand up. I know I'm on a total food replacement diet, but I never feel like this
> Could it be because I am ovulating? Do you feel weaker when you ovulate?

Not something I've noticed myself hun, but everyones different


----------



## minkysouth1

chele said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeelp!
> 
> Long story short:
> At the beginning of this cycle I took soy isoflavones CD2-6. I've been cramping since CD24 and yesterday got a positive OPK at CD37 and today along with cramping and ovulation pains.
> 
> But the past few days I've been feeling really weak, like mega weak, lightheaded and dizzy every time I stand up. I know I'm on a total food replacement diet, but I never feel like this
> Could it be because I am ovulating? Do you feel weaker when you ovulate?

Could you be pregnant? Maybe the cramping at CD24 was ovulation and you 'caught' - by this point, you might be having pregnancy symptoms. One of my first signs of pregnancy was a dizzy and spaced-out feeling, particularly when I moved suddenly.


----------



## chele

minkysouth1 said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeeeelp!
> 
> Long story short:
> At the beginning of this cycle I took soy isoflavones CD2-6. I've been cramping since CD24 and yesterday got a positive OPK at CD37 and today along with cramping and ovulation pains.
> 
> But the past few days I've been feeling really weak, like mega weak, lightheaded and dizzy every time I stand up. I know I'm on a total food replacement diet, but I never feel like this
> Could it be because I am ovulating? Do you feel weaker when you ovulate?
> 
> Could you be pregnant? Maybe the cramping at CD24 was ovulation and you 'caught' - by this point, you might be having pregnancy symptoms. One of my first signs of pregnancy was a dizzy and spaced-out feeling, particularly when I moved suddenly.Click to expand...

No I did a test 6 days ago and 2 days ago. My OPKs were positive due to OV. I did the tests as I too thought I could be pregnant feeling like this. I am just putting it down to the soy making me ovulate differently and hope it'll pass in a couple of days. I just need to ensure I drink lots and take it easy I suppose


----------



## EmmyReece

I feel like having a bit of a cry :dohh:

I did an opk and a hpt yesterday afternoon and was sure I could see something ever so faint on the hpt, I was really happy at getting a line on the opk too because I never normally get anything on the green stick ones, so I let myself get a bit over excited. We went shopping last night too and I got car sick for the first time ever. And after dtd not last night the night before I had really intense cramps afterwards which was weird :wacko: So I've done an opk and hpt this morning and can't see anything, must have been an evap I was looking at yesterday :cry:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> I feel like having a bit of a cry :dohh:
> 
> I did an opk and a hpt yesterday afternoon and was sure I could see something ever so faint on the hpt, I was really happy at getting a line on the opk too because I never normally get anything on the green stick ones, so I let myself get a bit over excited. We went shopping last night too and I got car sick for the first time ever. And after dtd not last night the night before I had really intense cramps afterwards which was weird :wacko: So I've done an opk and hpt this morning and can't see anything, must have been an evap I was looking at yesterday :cry:

Ohh honey Im so sorry to hear that. Its horrible when you get your hopes up only to have them dashed :hug: My faint lines and symptoms turned into a chemical pregnancy so I know how you feel and its horrible :hugs: But your not out until the witch arrives and while af stays away your still in with a chance so dont give up hope yet. Im starting my second round of soy today so good luck to both of us, sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks hun.

I honestly think af might be here before the end of next week ... I always do this to myself, get my hopes up and then end up feeling heartbroken when the tests don't get any darker :dohh:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: thanks hun.
> 
> I honestly think af might be here before the end of next week ... I always do this to myself, get my hopes up and then end up feeling heartbroken when the tests don't get any darker :dohh:

I do the same hun. I have every symptom going, but must just be my body tricking me. It will happen one day and it will be so so worth it when it does. Just have to try and stay positive :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah ... I almost attempted to talk myself into believing my fmu wasn't very concentrated this morning, even though it's been stronger today than it has been for ages :dohh:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> yeah ... I almost attempted to talk myself into believing my fmu wasn't very concentrated this morning, even though it's been stronger today than it has been for ages :dohh:

think we all do things like that, its just cos we want a BFP more than anything :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

yep ... I was full of pma for next cycle until I did those tests yesterday, got my hopes up and now I don't want my next cycle to start :dohh:

just wish af would start, that might help my pma with a fresh start :)


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls hope you are all well i have a question i took soy this cycle from cd2 - 6 and i am now 1 day past ov, the problem is that i have had the most painfully sore nipples for the last three days and wanted to know if anyone else has had this, if you have then great i know its the soy but if not ?!?!?


----------



## Irish_eyes

I don't have sore nipples but sore boobs...but sore nipples are a good sign. Fingers and toes crossed you. xxx


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you irish_eyes well you never know and today i have cotton wool inside my bra to stop the rubbing LOL :rofl:


----------



## inkdchick

EmmyReece, how are you doing did you get AF or is she staying away oooh fingers crossed xx


----------



## EmmyReece

af still isn't here, but still not getting anything on my tests :dohh:

had a few aches in my left boob earlier, but that seems to have stopped :wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls, well after the qld floods i have had 3 days off work, they have since cleaned up my workplace (it went underwater) and not thismorning im bak to work, cept i have to start an hour earlier at 5 am :dohh: 

i think i may have oved, just waiting for FF to confirm it, i somehow think i havent Oved yet, cause my nips are not sore, and i swear they hurt from when i Ov for a few days :shrug: so maybe i didnt Ov :shrug: 

hope you are all are great, sorry i havent caught up :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

emmy dont give up hope hun apparantly the symptoms can come and go so i will keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

if I ovd on or around new year's day like I thought, it'd make me around about 15 dpo today, maybe a little less ... surely something should have shown up by now :wacko:

my tests are looking completely blank :(

:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you too hun


----------



## Irish_eyes

I have started spotting today at 9DPO. Quite early to spot (I normally spot anyway) but since I had my HSG I have been spotting quite early before AF. I don't know if it is the Soy. I also noticed I O'd early at CD14 (normally CD 16) and I never got a +opk or a Peak on my CBFM. I don't think it is IB as I don't have symptoms and I have cramping.


----------



## prettymachine

Irish_eyes said:


> I have started spotting today at 9DPO. Quite early to spot (I normally spot anyway) but since I had my HSG I have been spotting quite early before AF. I don't know if it is the Soy. I also noticed I O'd early at CD14 (normally CD 16) and I never got a +opk or a Peak on my CBFM. I don't think it is IB as I don't have symptoms and I have cramping.

implantation causes cramping :)


----------



## jkv82

Hi Ladies!
Mind if I join the Soy bandwagon?? I have been a looky-loo for a while and figure it's time to join in and get some support.

A quick rundown about me. Went off bc in Dec '09 when hubby deployed for 5 months hoping my cycle would regulate itself by the time he returned and we would be good to go (yeah right) didn't get my first cycle until July '10 so decided to talk to a doctor about it, who then referred me to a GYN.. I was diagnosed with PCOS in late August and put on Metformin, which has helped give me a cycle but I wouldn't call them regular by any means, one was 36 days, the next about 56.

So here I am CD5 and started my first round of soy on CD3 @ 160mg and going to up it on CD6&7... anyway, just thought I would do a quick intro about myself.

I hope to join the BFP soy success club that I have read on this thread and hoping you lovely ladies get yours as well! XOXO


----------



## happyshopper

Hiya all, can i join the Soy club?
I have just started taking them this cycle from CD3 and I took or plan to take CD3 80mg, CD4 80mg, CD5 120mg, CD6 160mg and CD7 160mg. 
I have a 29 day cycle but only an 11 day LP. I also have spotting at around 6DPO so I hope that SI will bring my OV forward by a couple of days. I think I may have started it a bit late as I am using the CBFM, where if you start your AF in the day then your cycle starts the next day so it might not work this time.
Hope it works this month and that we all get our long awaited :bfp: very soon xx


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

JKV82 and HappyShopper~

Welcome!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welcome newbies, i hope the soy does what you want it too, its definately keeping my cycles shorter than the 70+ days i was having :thumbup:


----------



## happyshopper

I'm a little worried now as I've started to spot at CD7. I don't think its from my AF as its pink and besides it finished a couple of days ago. I really hope I haven't screwed up my cycle. I'm not sure if I should finish the pills tonight. Has anyone else experiences the same thing? xxx


----------



## poppy666

I spotted up to CD11 your ok sweetie a few ladies do, i did get my BFP from that cycle xx


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Poppy666, thats good to know. I was a little scared of taking them in the first place and I was so shocked when I saw the spotting this morning. I'll persevere and see what happens. FX it'll be ok and will lead to a BFP like yours. 
Thanks again and I wish everyone lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## poppy666

You too, if worried about anything a lot of us ladies have become pro's :haha: so just ask :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Razcox

Hey ladies back on the band wagon of TTC again and using soy again. Just after a bit of advice as i have forgotten what days i took it last time. I have a 29 day cycle so should i take it CD6 - CD10?


----------



## poppy666

No if only 29 day cycle either cd2-6 or cd3-7 sweetie xxx

Im just debating to take it or not atm grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Razcox

Ok thanks! Managed to forget since i last took it in Oct will do 3-7 then.


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i took it in october too but mmc, just debating if to start tomorrow on 3-7 but paranoid :shrug: gl xx


----------



## Razcox

It is scary and i am worried about getting a BFP again after my 2 MMC Dec and being on that rollar coster. Will be thinking extra sticky thoughts for us both.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :flower: im thinking of taking baby asprin this time, i mean it cant hurt and ive read a few success stories after mc's... arghh im gonna try soy tomorrow stuff it lol maybe a less dosage x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm waiting for af to start so I can use soy again next cycle ... no sign of a line on my hpts at the moment :dohh:


----------



## happyshopper

:dust:Hi, just wanted to give you an update. I finished my course of Soy on Monday and I am still spotting, but only very slightly. In all other respects I feel pretty normal. I hope I can bring my LP forward but I think I may have started a bit late (from CD3 but my AF started in the afternoon so I classed the next day as CD1). I don't feel OV is near but I suppose its still early days.
What is baby aspirin BTW? What does it do and where do you get it? 
Wishing everyone bucket loads of :dust:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

happyshopper said:


> :dust:Hi, just wanted to give you an update. I finished my course of Soy on Monday and I am still spotting, but only very slightly. In all other respects I feel pretty normal. I hope I can bring my LP forward but I think I may have started a bit late (from CD3 but my AF started in the afternoon so I classed the next day as CD1). I don't feel OV is near but I suppose its still early days.
> What is baby aspirin BTW? What does it do and where do you get it?
> Wishing everyone bucket loads of :dust:

Good luck hun :dust:. I dont think CD3 is late to start as you can start it anytime up to CD5. I started CD3 lasr month and then could have been CD3 or 4 this month as af turned up late at night so depends how you count it.

Baby aspirin is a low dose of aspirin either 75mg or 81mg, but no more than that, its basically low dose aspirin. Im trying it this month. I got it from amazon.


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Hi everyone! Haven't posted in awhile so I thought I'd update. I'm now just waiting, not sure if I ovulated or not but I'm hoping I did. My period is due in a week, on Jan 26th! So we will see! :) If it didn't work this time I am going to use soy again and start temping because these opks are very confusing! I'm waiting to see some more bfp posts! It feels like it's been awhile. :) C'mon ladies! hehe. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls

iwant you are right, its been a while :dohh: 

i dont think it will be me though :dohh: i dont feel any diff at all :nope: i dont even feel like i have Oved :shrug:


----------



## future_numan

I have been stalking this tread for a while and have decided to give soya a shot this month. I plan on trying from day 3-7. My question is my :witch: started ( meaning red blood ) at about 9pm last night...so is yesterday CD1 or today ? How does that work ?


----------



## poppy666

Ive always classed my CD1 once i spot blood even at night... worked for me when i got my BFP off Soy sweetie :happydance: gl


----------



## EmmyReece

5 days until af is due to start :happydance:

can't wait for the next cycle to start and to do soy again :thumbup:


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Getoffmycloyd, same to you :dust:
I am getting some sharp twinges in my right ovary this afternoon so I hope to ov soon. Come on little eggy, get a move on!!!
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## future_numan

poppy666 said:


> Ive always classed my CD1 once i spot blood even at night... worked for me when i got my BFP off Soy sweetie :happydance: gl

What CD days did you take the soya, Poppy ? Also how much did you take and what time of day ?


----------



## poppy666

I took on CD2-CD6 160mg then 200mg last two days. I always took around 10pm before i went to bed just incase i got any side effects, but never did apart from odd headache. Hope that helps, also i spotted right up to CD11 so dont be too alarmed if this happens it was only the odd spotting x


----------



## future_numan

poppy666 said:


> I took on CD2-CD6 160mg then 200mg last two days. I always took around 10pm before i went to bed just incase i got any side effects, but never did apart from odd headache. Hope that helps, also i spotted right up to CD11 so dont be too alarmed if this happens it was only the odd spotting x

:hugs: Thanks Poppy :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Ok, I took 150mg ( my caps are in 50 mg ) at 8pm last night. Is it in my head or do they cause people to have vivid, stupid dreams ? I felt like I have had no sleep:coffee:


----------



## schnoodle

hi all imlooking to use soy this month asim still not pregnant, looked at soy 40mg and there are so many brands can anyone reccomend one>?

i bought some mind, body and spirit branded tablets but not sure if they are any good?? has anyone heard of them?

also, when and what dose should i take please?

love you all
s
xx


----------



## poppy666

Hiya if your in the UK get some from Tesco's 40mg x what days you take it on depends on your cycle length... if a really long cycle take on cd5-cd9 x


----------



## poppy666

future_numan said:


> Ok, I took 150mg ( my caps are in 50 mg ) at 8pm last night. Is it in my head or do they cause people to have vivid, stupid dreams ? I felt like I have had no sleep:coffee:

I never experienced it but others may have, you'll be ok :hugs:


----------



## IwantBabyBump

So yesterday I had some cramping below my belly button, then today a huge increase in cm. It's white and milky. I'm hoping yesterday was implantation cramping because it was cd 22 and I (think) I ovulated on cd 16.. I got nervous and took an opk today thinking maybe I was ovulating today (super late) but it was very negative. I do get this white milky stuff sometimes the day before my period starts but my period isn't due for another 6 days so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! This is all so frustrating but exciting at the same time. :) Dandy, maybe you ovulated and just missed it!


----------



## poppy666

FX For you sweetie :happydance: i tested 3 days after i got an implantation dip on my chart. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, this may be a bit of a long post but was hoping if some could help. 

As I have been TTC for over 2 years now you would think I would well and truly have this sussed. At the beginning of my TTC journey, I did temping, opks etc and then I went the un naturale approach. In November, I have my HSG which mid cycle and I spotted from that day to end of my next AF. That next cycle I found out about Soy but did not take it for the 5 days that cycle but for 2. During my LP of that cycle I found I was spotting quite a bit and at least 5 days before AF was due. This cycle I took Soy CD2-6 at started spotting at 9DPO, still spotting and according to O, I am not due full flow until tomorrow. I have always been a spotter. But did take B6's to help and after I stopped taking them my spotting reduced to 1- 3 days, which I could live with. 

Do you think my spotting problem could be due to my HSG or my Soy taking? 
Also, this is TMI, my spotting is brown and a some reach to my panty liner. Am I incorrectly saying this is spotting or should I be saying it is light flow? I always thought CD1 was full flow and to me this is not but does reach my PL. 

Thank for the advice.


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Numan, I didnt experience any weird dreams on soy. I took them at night before I went to bed and didnt feel any differently. Schnoodle, I took Natures Valley Brand from Walmart. I took 200mg all five days from cd3-7. Thank you, poppy! Fingers crossed to you too!! Im trying not to test until I actually miss a period so as not to disappoint myself but its getting harder every day! Irish, I didnt experience any spotting while taking it but my period isnt due until Wednesday and this is my first time taking soy. 

Today I missed work because I actually threw up!! I felt weird yesterday and sort of nauseous around 11AM but it went away and I just dismissed it. This morning I was in the bathroom and out of nowhere felt as if I had to throw up, then actually did throw up twice! It was right after I ate breakfast and came out of nowhere. My bf is convinced its just the flu but I havent felt sick or thrown up at all anymore today. Im trying not to get my hopes up but of course looked all over the internet and some people were saying they did experience morning sickness the week before they missed their period. I just wish I could fast forward through the week haha. I do tend to over-symptom-spot.. But the throwing up today was real and that has never happened before!!


----------



## poppy666

:test::test::test::rofl:


----------



## future_numan

Is it very important that you take soya everyday at the same time ? I ask because on day 1 ,I took 200mg at 8pm but last night I got busy and forgot till 9:30pm !


----------



## poppy666

No just take it when you remember as long as its same night you be ok xx


----------



## inkdchick

hi Poppy hope you are ok how are you doing xx


----------



## inkdchick

I just make sure i take it about an half hour after i have had supper which is normally 9.30 ish so i take it around 10pm as apparantly its best to take on a full-ish stomach apparantly thats the key to taking it , so thats what i have tried to do this cycle.
Good Luck hun xx


----------



## happyshopper

Hi,
I toll soy this month and I'm having really bad headaches. Its either soy or I've overdosed on b-vits. Did anyone else have the same experience? xxx


----------



## inkdchick

hun if you are getting headaches then you may have taken them too early in the evening or the day. I took soy from cd2 this cycle ( my fourth try) and i have taken them at around 10pm ish, as i normally eat something at about 9.30 so i have something for them to work on in my stomach and i normally go to bed at about 10.30pm so when i take them late i then sleep through any side effects. I hope this helps and i really hope that the headaches ease off and you get a positive result at the end of your cycle xx Good luck xx


----------



## happyshopper

inkdchick said:


> hun if you are getting headaches then you may have taken them too early in the evening or the day. I took soy from cd2 this cycle ( my fourth try) and i have taken them at around 10pm ish, as i normally eat something at about 9.30 so i have something for them to work on in my stomach and i normally go to bed at about 10.30pm so when i take them late i then sleep through any side effects. I hope this helps and i really hope that the headaches ease off and you get a positive result at the end of your cycle xx Good luck xx

Thanks for getting back to me Inkdchick, I took soy on days 3 to 7 late in the evening and i didnt get bad effects then. But from yesterday (CD11) I have had a headache that I cant shift. It could just be a coincidence. I would have headaches everyday if it meant a :bfp: at the end of the month.
Good luck and FX its fourth time lucky xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey!
I just felt the need to post and let you all know that this is my first month on soy, i took it on cd 3-7 (160mg on cd3, 4 + 5 and 200mg on cd6 + 7).
So far i am very happy with the results as i am O'ing today cd17 which is at worst 3 days early or at best 10 days early for me :)
So tomorrow i will enter into the TWW and crossing my fingers for a bfp this cycle and if not i will defo take soy again next cycle x


----------



## tracy546

This month was my second cycle with soy and I'm pretty sure af is on the way :( I'm wondering if there is a limit on how many months you can take it? I think with clomid there is a limit so is soy the same?


----------



## inkdchick

happyshopper said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> hun if you are getting headaches then you may have taken them too early in the evening or the day. I took soy from cd2 this cycle ( my fourth try) and i have taken them at around 10pm ish, as i normally eat something at about 9.30 so i have something for them to work on in my stomach and i normally go to bed at about 10.30pm so when i take them late i then sleep through any side effects. I hope this helps and i really hope that the headaches ease off and you get a positive result at the end of your cycle xx Good luck xx
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me Inkdchick, I took soy on days 3 to 7 late in the evening and i didnt get bad effects then. But from yesterday (CD11) I have had a headache that I cant shift. It could just be a coincidence. I would have headaches everyday if it meant a :bfp: at the end of the month.
> Good luck and FX its fourth time lucky xxxClick to expand...

i have heard on here that some women get headaches at ov so maybe its that hun good luck xxx


----------



## inkdchick

jenny penny good luck hun all sounding good and will welcome you tomorrow into the tww, i am now coming to the end of my tww my period is due tues to sat (cd24-28) , but so far i have no signs of it coming as i have no cramping which i have had previously for a good week up to af , and i have achy boobs which is different too, so hoping secretly that all is really good this month


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Inkdchick!
Well FX that this is your cycle hun, it all sounds very promising x


----------



## inkdchick

aww you are very welcome hun, and thank you i hope so too xx


----------



## csmith

Hi 

Can I join you girls. This is my 2nd cycle taking soy now, and to be honest not sure here abouts in my cycle I am now, I am sure I should be sue af anytime soon and I am sure I ovulated a few weeks ago - but just don't know. My cycles have been inreggular so decided to start taking soy, last month I had a 54 day cycle (rather long for me even).

I am on day 32 today and had spotting/slight red blood for 3 days last tue, wed, thurs. I am thinking might be spotting between period as low progesterone. Can I take vit b6 along with soy next month if it doesn't work this month does anybody know how you take this as well, do u have to wait until the start of your cycle? This month I took soy on cd2 - cd6 and took 120,120,160,160,200. 

Been tcc now for over a year and long awaiting my BFP - feels like its never going to happen. 

Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

used soy nov not this cycle tho.got my :bfp: after over 2yrs ttc x


----------



## csmith

babyhopes2010 said:


> used soy nov not this cycle tho.got my :bfp: after over 2yrs ttc x

Congrats - you must be so pleased. Did you do anything different this cycle? xxx


----------



## happyshopper

inkdchick said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> hun if you are getting headaches then you may have taken them too early in the evening or the day. I took soy from cd2 this cycle ( my fourth try) and i have taken them at around 10pm ish, as i normally eat something at about 9.30 so i have something for them to work on in my stomach and i normally go to bed at about 10.30pm so when i take them late i then sleep through any side effects. I hope this helps and i really hope that the headaches ease off and you get a positive result at the end of your cycle xx Good luck xx
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me Inkdchick, I took soy on days 3 to 7 late in the evening and i didnt get bad effects then. But from yesterday (CD11) I have had a headache that I cant shift. It could just be a coincidence. I would have headaches everyday if it meant a :bfp: at the end of the month.
> Good luck and FX its fourth time lucky xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i have heard on here that some women get headaches at ov so maybe its that hun good luck xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Inkdchick, the headaches have just stopped and now I feel fine. I don't think I've ov yet as my CBFM still says I'm on low fertility. Hopefully it will be soon as my CM is increasing. Come on peaks !!!


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Well, I caved and took a test and it was negative. :cry: I'm sad, but my period still isn't due til Wednesday and I took the test at 5PM instead of doing it with FMU like it suggests. It was Family Dollar brand. I still have two FRER tests under the sink that I will use if my period is late.. maybe it's just too early to test?


----------



## poppy666

If you implant late it be too early sweetie, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Gurlsan

babyhopes2010 said:


> used soy nov not this cycle tho.got my :bfp: after over 2yrs ttc x

CONGRATS babyhopes2010.... That is awesome news!!! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm feeling proper achey today so I'm feeling very sorry for myself, keep having weird waves of very slight nausea, and have had very achey boobs, af is due tomorrow and bfn today on 2 tests :(


----------



## poppy666

Emmy some get a BFP after af is due so your not out yet :dust::dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

knowing my luck, af will be just around the corner lol


----------



## poppy666

LOL Wish my body would hurry and sort itself out, i dont know if ive had my 1st af since mmc'd or not :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope you find out soon hun


----------



## EmmyReece

bfn again this morning :(

wish af would hurry up


----------



## getoffmycloyd

babyhopes2010 said:


> used soy nov not this cycle tho.got my :bfp: after over 2yrs ttc x

Congrats honey :happydance: you give me hope. We've nearly hit the 2 year mark ourselves :( Did you do anything different this month?


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Howz everyone doing this month? Im on my second cycle of soy, Im currently on CD13 and due to ov tomorrow if I got by last month, but no sign of OV yet. I took a higher dose this month 200mg days 3-7 and this time last month I was swimming in EWCM, but this month nothing yet :shrug: To make matters worse I have run out of sticks for my CBFM and I dont get paid until Friday. I find that thing invaluable and really do miss it this month. Im doing opks but its no where near positive yet. Hmm, looks like ov might be later this month. Strange as I thought as I was taking a higher dose it might bring it forward even more :blush:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> bfn again this morning :(
> 
> wish af would hurry up

:hugs: dont give up until the witch arrives hun :dust:


----------



## poppy666

When i took a higher dose i ov'd 5 days later than usual xx gl


----------



## prettymachine

getoffmycloyd said:


> Howz everyone doing this month? Im on my second cycle of soy, Im currently on CD13 and due to ov tomorrow if I got by last month, but no sign of OV yet. I took a higher dose this month 200mg days 3-7 and this time last month I was swimming in EWCM, but this month nothing yet :shrug: To make matters worse I have run out of sticks for my CBFM and I dont get paid until Friday. I find that thing invaluable and really do miss it this month. Im doing opks but its no where near positive yet. Hmm, looks like ov might be later this month. Strange as I thought as I was taking a higher dose it might bring it forward even more :blush:

i feel like everyone on this thread that took higher doses OVd late... i only took 110mg and i OVd 2 days early, followed by my :bfp: ...maybe bigger isnt better...


----------



## poppy666

Think its just depends on your body cos i ov'd late and got my BFP 1st time on Soy :shrug:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Hmm, strange.... I wont give up just yet. Nice to know it was the same for others too though. Thanks Poppy :)


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mine me joining your thread. I spent ages reading through this thread and decided to take soy this cycle.
I am 40 and TTC#3 with a big age gap. I had Implanon removed in September after 1 year and have had 2 cycles trying to conceive Nov (27 day cycle) and December (29 day cycle).
Although I appear to be regular I really took the soy to help produce better quality eggs because of my age. I also seem to be ov'ing fairly late.....+opk @ CD18 last cycle so prob not ov until around cd 20 which would give me a short LP.
I took CD 3-7 @ 80,80,120,120,160. I was just kind of guessing really :dohh:

Congat's to all the ladies on this thread with BFP's so far and FX'd for those still waiting. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar good luck sweetie, im also 40 and want just one more ( playmate for my 10mth old, other 3 lads are 18, 19 & 20) so waiting to try Soy again :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Poppy. Sorry to read about your MC :cry: hopefully a BFP is on the horizon for us :winkwink:

My two are 15 & 12. I am now with another partner and thought it would be lovely to have one together. I fell preg very quickly with first two...in first month but of course I was in my mid twenties then :winkwink: Not sure how things downstairs are working now :shrug:
Before implanon I was BC free for around ten years and had very regular cycles. Since coming off Implanon I have had really weird cycles...as in as soon as I 'think/hope' I have OV'd I seem to be suffering with really bad cramps, almost like AF is going to arrive, I NEVER used to have that, in fact I didn't normally have an AF symptom until it actually started and it usually caught me off guard. So not quite sure what the deal is with that :shrug:
Today I am around 4DPO and feel really crampy....tested with OPK again just in case and negative.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie :0)

You will find you get random cramping off the Soy 'i did' and quite a bit more once you ovulate :thumbup: i got 2 days of positive OPKs when i was on Soy and found i ovulated 5 days later on it CD18 of a 28 day cycle. If i take it next time im taking on CD3-7 and fx i ov earlier x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

i took 80mg and 120mg the first cycle and Oved 11 days after this cycle i took 120 and 160 and oved later :shrug: and it didnt feel as strong, :shrug: so im gonna go bak to the smaller amount next time see if that fixes it :shrug:

im not getting much cramping from the soy this month at all :shrug:


----------



## HedgePig

Hi Ladies - Hope you are all well :flower:

This is my 1st cycle on Soy, i took it days 2-6 (3 x 120 & 1 x 160)but i forgot on day 5 :dohh: I'm now 5DPO(CD24). It seems that i did OV earlier than normal- this time it was on CD17 and last month it was CD25, Last month I had a LP of only 7 days. Today I've started spotting - only when i wipe (light red, with tiny tiny like a grain of rice size clots also) with cramps, although i've been crampy since Af ended but it's been a bit stronger than normal. Has anyone experienced early pre AF bleeding since taking the soy? I've never had bleeding this early in a cycle before, never ever had a period of less than 28 days and i'm quite upset as if this turns out to be AF then my LP has gotten even shorter. Also, can I take Vitamin B Complex alongside Soy? If so how much do i take and when? Sending you all :hugs: & :dust: xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hedgepig, that could be quite a good thing and possibly be implantion bleeding...FX'd it is!!!! 

Poppy, I had the same cramping last cycle without taking the soy. It's really annoying as I permanently feel like AF is just about to start. I have actually had no side affects from the soy...well around day of taking them I did have a bit of a dodgy stomach but of course that might not have been the soy. 
The only time's I am not experiencing AF symptoms is when I actually have AF!! it's bizarre!! 
Anyway, onwards and upwards and will be following this thread and all you ladies and wishing all a BFP sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar i cant wait to try Soy again cos the clock is ticking lol :haha: fx its your month :hugs:

Do you not chart, opk etc? x


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhh I made the mistake of using an answer brand pregnancy test :(

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/518747-hate-answer-brand-tests-pls-look.html


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh thats an awful test sweetie :growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

yep I know that now :( 

I feel like such an idiot, my heart was pounding, my hands were shaking ... :cry: :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Aww Emmy :hugs: ive read a lot of upset ladies getting BFPs off the blue dye tests too, the companies should sort their products out cos im sure they get thousands of complaints about the same thing going wrong.
 
Im just going to stick with ICs till i get a line then go Superdrug lol x


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't got any ics in :dohh:

Though I might nip to boots tomorrow and get one of their own brand tests :blush:


----------



## poppy666

Not sure if Boots are 25miu tho?? you not got a pound land near you? cheap one's in there just as reliable till you get a faint line then go morrisons and buy a frer x


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah we've got a poundland :thumbup:

I've got opks left, but apparently they don't always pick up hcg so aren't really reliable as hpts lol :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

They always were darker for me when pregnant lol go piss on one :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I did do one earlier at the same time as my hpt :blush: and did get a line, but it's defo not an opk positive lol :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Think i was about 3wks before i got a positive on an OPK lol, well your not out yet sweetie so go get a test tomoz :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: after tonight I'm petrified of getting my hopes up ...

am heading off to bed now, I'm absolutely shattered and drained, will let you know how it goes tomorrow morning as I'll prob test with an opk :blush:


----------



## future_numan

EmmyReece :hugs: your not out yet sweetie !

I have a question. What CD should I start OPK ? And what time a day should I take them ? Should I test a couple of times a day ?


----------



## poppy666

Heres a good site for OPK info x https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#8 I test at 2pm and 9pm x

nite emmy xx


----------



## future_numan

That's great, Poppy. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> Glowstar i cant wait to try Soy again cos the clock is ticking lol :haha: fx its your month :hugs:
> 
> Do you not chart, opk etc? x

Hi Poppy, yes I do. Just the IC ones...started CD10 and had lines getting darker until CD13 or 14 I think......then I ran out and didn't test for two days :wacko: tested twice a day since and getting lines but none are positive so thinking I have either missed it completely or maybe haven't Ov'd yet :shrug: I've got loads so will keep testing just in case I haven't missed it and try and DTD every other day. Tried every day last cycle from CD10-22 and still BFN :nope: Haven't done temps yet but do have a thermometer so might try that as well next cycle.

Plus the fact it's not really fair on OH! he does get a bit pee'd off that we are only DTD for that reason and that's fair enough...don't want to ruin my sex life :winkwink:

PS/ I keep mis-typing your name so don't be surprised if I miss it and call you Poopy :blush:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Poopy is fine everyone generally calls me pops :haha: yes my OH says its more a chore around ov time but what can you do :shrug:

Ive noticed a lot of members that dtd loads end up with a BFN.... i only dtd 3 times last time n got a BFP, with my last LO i only did it once that cycle to concieve :wacko: I think less is more sometimes around ov :thumbup: x


----------



## EmmyReece

it was bfn this morning and barely a line on my opk, but my fmu was quite diluted as I'd been up in the night to go to the loo :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Well that wont help missy :haha: hold it in now, i found FMU did nothing for my tests was always afternoon that got my line x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll try again later this afternoon and see if anything changes lol ...

I'm defo not wasting my money on Answer hpts again though :rofl:


----------



## inkdchick

im out girls af got me this morning so from now on this year will be if it happens it happens as im now 44 and dont think it will now so heres to the year and see what happens x


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun :( :hugs: I'm so sorry af got you


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Did you test again emmy? I finally had some EWCM today. Wahooooo. Funny the things you get excited about when your ttc isnt it ?! :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I tested this morning and it was bfn, I haven't done any opks though ... I'm trying to be restrained and give myself a little time off from testing :blush:

I did have a tiny spot of blood mixed in earlier with my cm, if I hadn't been studying it that much then I wouldn't have noticed it, it was that light :blush:

:happydance: for ewcm hun


----------



## getoffmycloyd

Good on ya hun for trying to be restrained. I know how hard it is not to pee on any stick in sight :rofl: Fingers crossed you'll get your :bfp: in a day or so.

Almost positive opk too. Wahhoooooooo :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: hope you catch the eggy hun :hugs:

you wouldn't believe how tempted I am to do an opk, but I went to the loo about an hour ago :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

my opk was negative :blush:


----------



## poppy666

Oooo im pissing on everything atm im that bored :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've only got 4 opks left, I need to order some more :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

inkdchick said:


> im out girls af got me this morning so from now on this year will be if it happens it happens as im now 44 and dont think it will now so heres to the year and see what happens x

 i'm so sorry ink:hugs:


----------



## LuluLamar

Sorry to intrude on the conversation! I'm still WTT (next month!) but am so fascinated by what I've been reading here and elsewhere about soy isoflavones that I think I will be purchasing them come time to start! My cycle has a mind of its own (didn't show up in November, very light in December, perfect January), so this might be a great solution for me. :)

I'm also doing AI, so it's going to be an interesting process from the get go. Hope you ladies don't mind my intrusion! Good luck to you all.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: well im 11 dpo and :bfn: had some cramping so am expecting AF in the next 2 days :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

LuluLamar said:


> Sorry to intrude on the conversation! I'm still WTT (next month!) but am so fascinated by what I've been reading here and elsewhere about soy isoflavones that I think I will be purchasing them come time to start! My cycle has a mind of its own (didn't show up in November, very light in December, perfect January), so this might be a great solution for me. :)
> 
> I'm also doing AI, so it's going to be an interesting process from the get go. Hope you ladies don't mind my intrusion! Good luck to you all.

Welcome aboard sweetie :hugs:


----------



## gozo06

hi ladies, can i ask a question, i took soy to get a better eggy/stronger ov, after coming of bc my cycles were 49,31,26,36,32,28, i took soy days 2-6, 80,120,120,160,160, af didn't show up till cd 45 that cycle, i haven't taken it this month and im now on cd 37 and still nothing, how long does the soy stay in your system, have i total messed up my cycles??

thanks for your help


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Well, AF is due today. So far, she hasn't arrived!! Let's just hope it stays that way. This cycle has been a lot different and even if I don't get my BFP I have to say that soy definitely helped me. I still have a TON of cm right now and this has never happened before. It's been white and lotiony and now it's more wet and stretchy like during ovulation. I'm hoping this is a good sign and that I'm not just seeing signs because I want to. :) I'm trying to hold out til I'm at least a week late to test because I did get so down seeing the negative a few days ago. Today's day 28 and my periods have been known to come anywhere between 26 and 31 days so I'm trying not to get too hopeful til I pass that point, but sheesh is it hard!! In my head I'm planning my baby shower already!!! lol


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you iwant, when are you gonna test?? hoping desperatly AF stays away from you

AF is due to show here from today through tomorrow :shrug: i think she is definately on her way :dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

FX'd for everyone on getting that BFP! mine not due until 3rd/4th Feb. Still have no idea how many DPO I am :wacko: So def going to hold off doing any kind of testing until 3rd Feb.......I think........I will try......really hard not to POAS before then :thumbup:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

FX for you Iwant and dandy. I hope to be seeing some more BFP announcements in the next couple of days :) Think Im gonna OV any day, poss today or tomorrow. Does anyone else get excited when they see EWCM or is it just me? I dont normally get a lot, but had loads these last two cycles on soy and I get quite excited when I see it. Just been to the bathroom and had a little smile to myself. Hmm, think this ttc has turned me a bit nutty......... :blush:


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Well, got AF today and I'm so sad!!! :cry: I really thought for sure I was pregnant this time. So far today there's just pink blood when I wipe and none on the pad, but it only started about 2 hours ago so we'll see what happens. No cramping but I took some headache medicine this morning so it could be dulling the cramps. siiigh. Guess I'll try again next time! At least I know soy can make me ovulate.


----------



## poppy666

Just keep an eye on it sweetie may be Ip not af :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i may take soy again :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Did you take Soy and get your BFP? :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

AF due today, all signs are pointing to her arrival :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I swear the :witch: is playing cruel tricks on me ... yesterday and today I've had a pink tint to my cm, but it keeps stopping and starting, it's never constant :wacko: I wish af would get a wriggle on :(


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> I swear the :witch: is playing cruel tricks on me ... yesterday and today I've had a pink tint to my cm, but it keeps stopping and starting, it's never constant :wacko: I wish af would get a wriggle on :(

It might be implantation hun. FX for you


----------



## EmmyReece

getoffmycloyd said:


> It might be implantation hun. FX for you

I really, really hope you're right :hugs:


----------



## gozo06

guys have you got any ideas????


----------



## gozo06

gozo06 said:


> hi ladies, can i ask a question, i took soy to get a better eggy/stronger ov, after coming of bc my cycles were 49,31,26,36,32,28, i took soy days 2-6, 80,120,120,160,160, af didn't show up till cd 45 that cycle, i haven't taken it this month and im now on cd 37 and still nothing, how long does the soy stay in your system, have i total messed up my cycles??
> 
> thanks for your help

guys any help with this, its stressing me out:cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I don't know a massive amount about soy hun, but I wouldn't think you'd messed up your cycles though, hope one of the other ladies can give a bit more advice for you ...

as for me I'm really excited ... I've just figured out that to get to a bmi below 30 I need to lose 73 kg, which I know is a lot but it's 23 less than 96 kg, which works out as 3 stone 6lbs less to worry about :happydance: I have to say it all feels so much more achievable now yayyy


----------



## poppy666

From what ive read only stays in your system till after ovulation once progesterone takes over, but thats only what ive read x


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Wellll, I'm definitely out. Turned into full blown AF. I'm sad, but not devastated. Keeping my chin up! Two more days til I start soy again.. this time I'm going to chart! Hope you all get your BFP's!!


----------



## poppy666

Sorry sweetie... was going to ask if your cycles are more the 30 day length you not try taking soy on CD3-7 or have you tried that? X


----------



## dandybrush

still waiting for AF to show, might be tonight at this rate :shrug: im gonna do soy again, OH still hasnt done his SA so cant see the gyn and get bak on the clomid yet :dohh: but im gonna do the soy cd4-8 and 80-120mg like i did the first time :thumbup: it would be helpful to know if OH's :sperm: are doing their jobs :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes23

HI Ladies.

ive been TTCing for just about a whole year now.. frustrating as hell.. im taking EPO, OMEGA 3-6-9 and a pregnacare tablet everyday. and BDing every other day from CD10.

DH goes for his SA next week but i wanted some info on soy as ive read so many success stories, its got me very intrigued..

i want to know how it works, i have fluctuating cycles which really puts me off. they are long and keep getting delayed every month.

would anybody please care to explain how i should take these tablets. before af or after af and for how many days and any specific time>?

thanks... hoping for a BFP this year. it would change my life..


FX'D for all you ladies on this thread and good luck with the testing !

x


----------



## poppy666

Here you go sweetie a link about Soy, you take it at the time of af and the dosage is up to you, but no more than 200mg a day :thumbup:

Most popular days are CD3-CD7 but if you have long cycles take on CD5-CD9 

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...lements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-t


----------



## happyshopper

I think Soy may have delayed my ov. It feels like my body can't decide whether to ovulate or not and ovulation is so far, a day late. On CD14 my CBFM monitor went high and it both lines on the stick were clearly visable so I took that to mean that they had started to detect the LH surge. The next day and every day since then only the oestrogen line is clear. I've had other signs like a little EWCM and ov pains on CD16 but my temperatures haven't risen so I don't think I've ovulated yet. My CBFM monitor still hasn't detected the peak and still says I'm high.
I'm trying not to get stressed out about it as that won't help me ovulate any sooner but its so frustrating. It will be worth it if I get my BFP but all this uncertainty is driving me crazy. 
Has anyone else experienced this with soy? xxx


----------



## babyhopes23

poppy666 said:


> Here you go sweetie a link about Soy, you take it at the time of af and the dosage is up to you, but no more than 200mg a day :thumbup:
> 
> Most popular days are CD3-CD7 but if you have long cycles take on CD5-CD9
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/getting...lements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-t

Hey Poppy, thanks sweetie, i havent been on this forum for so long because i was honestly getting frustrated, didnt come on to BnB for about 2 months or so and am still TTC. exactly a year since we have been trying

did you have a MC ? im so sorry i dont knw whats been happening since i left.

if you have as i can see on your signature, i am extremely sorry and hope you feel better.
hope korben is doing ok
xx thanks a lot and do keep in touch .xx


----------



## poppy666

happyshopper said:


> I think Soy may have delayed my ov. It feels like my body can't decide whether to ovulate or not and ovulation is so far, a day late. On CD14 my CBFM monitor went high and it both lines on the stick were clearly visable so I took that to mean that they had started to detect the LH surge. The next day and every day since then only the oestrogen line is clear. I've had other signs like a little EWCM and ov pains on CD16 but my temperatures haven't risen so I don't think I've ovulated yet. My CBFM monitor still hasn't detected the peak and still says I'm high.
> I'm trying not to get stressed out about it as that won't help me ovulate any sooner but its so frustrating. It will be worth it if I get my BFP but all this uncertainty is driving me crazy.
> Has anyone else experienced this with soy? xxx

Try not to stress i ovulated late when i got my BFP in November, i usually ov CD14 but ov'd CD18 :shrug: hang in there it'll come x


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes23 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Here you go sweetie a link about Soy, you take it at the time of af and the dosage is up to you, but no more than 200mg a day :thumbup:
> 
> Most popular days are CD3-CD7 but if you have long cycles take on CD5-CD9
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/getting...lements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-t
> 
> Hey Poppy, thanks sweetie, i havent been on this forum for so long because i was honestly getting frustrated, didnt come on to BnB for about 2 months or so and am still TTC. exactly a year since we have been trying
> 
> did you have a MC ? im so sorry i dont knw whats been happening since i left.
> 
> if you have as i can see on your signature, i am extremely sorry and hope you feel better.
> hope korben is doing ok
> xx thanks a lot and do keep in touch .xxClick to expand...

Yeah i MC'd at 9wks on 22nd Dec but im getting there sweetie :hugs: if you need anything just give me a shout im generally on mainly in evening, you'll get your BFP fx :happydance:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

hows everyone doing today? Well I ov'd yesterday on CD16 so just 2 days later than last month so not bad at all on the higher dose of soy, also trying instead cups, Vitamin B and baby aspirin this month. Im certain we have done enough I just hope we get the desired result this month :)


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Poppy666, I dont mind too much if its late but as long as I still ovulate. I hope we both get our soy miracles this month xxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

well for me its 14dpo, so i guess AF is 1 day late, im trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up :cry: i bet she will be here today :cry:


----------



## happyshopper

Good luck Dandybrush. FX the AF stays away x


----------



## dandybrush

thanx but realistically i think AF will show today or tomorrow :dohh: i dont think im gonna get pg yet :dohh:


----------



## IwantBabyBump

poppy666 said:


> Sorry sweetie... was going to ask if your cycles are more the 30 day length you not try taking soy on CD3-7 or have you tried that? X

Hey Poppy,

Yeah I did take it from 3-7 last time but I took the full 200mg each day so maybe I will try to vary it this time and see if I get better results. Thank you for replying, I appreciate it. :)


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Good luck, dandy! Hope it works for you this time!!


----------



## poppy666

FX Dandy :happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dandybrush

I'm Out :witch: :cry: oh well ill try the soy again, im gonna try to get OH on macca


----------



## poppy666

Dandy huge hugs sweetie :hugs:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

:hugs: dandy and fx for next month :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

still no sign of the :witch: for me :(

but nothing seems to be happening on my tests either :dohh:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/522727-me-again-my-tests-today-done-fmu.html


----------



## happyshopper

I am on CD20 and still no sign of ovulation. Slightly worried but still hopeful that I ovulate soon. xxx


----------



## jkv82

happyshopper, I am two days behind you, and still no sign of O for me either.... I honestly didn't expect to O anywhere in the 14-20 day range anyway, considering my cycles are very unpredictable... I will be happy though if it is somewhere in the 20's..

I have a dr. appointment on tues to get a referal so I can finally get diagnosed for sure what is going on with me. I had a OB/GYN diagnose me with PCOS back in late August, but she only diagnosed me based on my symptoms, so it will be interesting to see if that is the real cause of things once more tests are done... *sigh* just hate waiting!


----------



## hope4bump

Hi everybody.
Just wanted to say i got my :bfp: the cycle i used soy, not sure thought if it was the soy or not as i only ovulated cd51 :) but totally posible that soy gave me a better eggy :).. :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## dandybrush

congrats hope4 :happydance: can i ask how much soy you were taking and when? and were you taking anything else?


----------



## Glowstar

WooHooooooo!!! happy and healthy 9 months :kiss:


----------



## jkv82

CONGRATS!! to you hope4bump! That is really exciting, we need more details about your history=) How much did you take, how many cycles of soy did you do?


----------



## hope4bump

For those who asked...
my cycles are long and irregular. i thought i would take soy to help me get that eggy and hopefully ovulate earlier, i didnt ovulate earlier (exactly the same cd as the previous one - cd51) BUT i got pregnant :)

i took soy CD2-CD6

cd2 - 138mg
cd3 - 138mg
cd4 - 161mg
cd5 - 184mg
cd6 - 207mg (PS i know i am not suppose to exceed 200mg, but its only 7 more, and only because i had the ones from Holland and Barrett and they are individually 23mg per tablet - i by no means suggest anybody take more than the recommended dosage, as it can also delay ovulation)

I also took vitb complex, hoping to lenghten my lp as it was a mere ten days... we thought we wanted to do SMEP but i lost hope with the long cycle, so we actually made love two days before ovulation (by chance) as opk's werent telling me alot, dont think they work to well with me)....

Anyway ladies, lots :dust: coming your way. I am still early days but never stops hoping and praying....
xx


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations hope4bump, heres to a happy and healthy 9 months :kiss:. 
Better news for me today too as I have lots of EWCM this evening so hopefully I will ovulate over the next couple of days. 
Good luck jvk82 with your visit to the doctors. FX they will give you some answers. If there anything like some doctors here, you have to keep on pushing them or they fob you off. There is hope that we will get our long awaited :BFP: this cycle. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations hope4bump


----------



## hope4bump

thanks mamadonna 
:dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

still no sign of af :( cd 46 and my last cycle was only 40 days long :(

roll on af :rofl:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

hope4bump said:


> Hi everybody.
> Just wanted to say i got my :bfp: the cycle i used soy, not sure thought if it was the soy or not as i only ovulated cd51 :) but totally posible that soy gave me a better eggy :).. :dust: to you all xxx

Congratulations hun, thats wonderful news. Nice to see another soy BFP. Heres to a very healthy and happy nine months and beyond :happydance:


----------



## getoffmycloyd

EmmyReece said:


> still no sign of af :( cd 46 and my last cycle was only 40 days long :(
> 
> roll on af :rofl:

Dont give up hope yet hun, maybe you ov'd later than you thought you did and its too early. Sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

ok starting soy today :thumbup:


----------



## hope4bump

getoffmycloyd said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.
> Just wanted to say i got my :bfp: the cycle i used soy, not sure thought if it was the soy or not as i only ovulated cd51 :) but totally posible that soy gave me a better eggy :).. :dust: to you all xxx
> 
> Congratulations hun, thats wonderful news. Nice to see another soy BFP. Heres to a very healthy and happy nine months and beyond :happydance:Click to expand...

thank you. and loads of :dust: coming your way x


----------



## dandybrush

how many rounds of soy are you supposed to stop after? this will be my 3rd round :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Dandy think its same as Clomid 6 cycles then rest xx


----------



## poppy666

hope4bump said:


> Hi everybody.
> Just wanted to say i got my :bfp: the cycle i used soy, not sure thought if it was the soy or not as i only ovulated cd51 :) but totally posible that soy gave me a better eggy :).. :dust: to you all xxx

Congratz sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm getting so fed up of waiting for af, still no sign that she's going to make an appearance :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

I'll join you in that Emmy im getting pee'd off waiting :growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

I guess we should never assume anything, I thought that because my cycles were getting shorter, that this one would be the same ... but :nope: it's been 7 days longer than last cycle :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh the witch is a biach, fx she comes soon sweetie :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx poppy, what happens if you go over 6 cycles on soy or clomid? is it bad for you?


----------



## poppy666

Not sure, guess they only say 6 cycles so you can give your body a rest x


----------



## dandybrush

ok i really hope that i get preg before my 6 goes on clomid are up :dohh: might be on that next cycle, doing soy this one again :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I'll be glad when im able to join you, but still no af which is very frustrating x gl sweetie x


----------



## Glowstar

I think AF is about to get me, first cycle using Soy but don't think it's worked...due around the 1st-4th Feb had mega backache and cramps yesterday and today, so pretty sure she's raising her ugly head. 
Would it do any harm if I try Soy CD2-6 this time around? and also does anyone take Vit B6 along with the soy or is that not a good thing :shrug:

Hope you ladies waiting on AF get it soon or a BFP!! when you know it's due you just want it to bloody hurry up and start so you can embark on the next cycle of hope :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I took my Soy CD2-6 sweetie, but your not out yet hang in there.... have you tested with a IC? :hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

poppy666 said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.
> Just wanted to say i got my :bfp: the cycle i used soy, not sure thought if it was the soy or not as i only ovulated cd51 :) but totally posible that soy gave me a better eggy :).. :dust: to you all xxx
> 
> Congratz sweetie :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

thanks poppy x
if i remember correctly, YOU are the one who 'introduced' me to soy :) xx


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> I took my Soy CD2-6 sweetie, but your not out yet hang in there.... have you tested with a IC? :hugs:

Yeah tested yesterday BFN and as predicted AF arrived this morning :nope:
Soy didn't affect my cycle length at all which is good. So average Cycle length now is 28 days...with shortest being 26 days and longest 30 days.
So trying Soy again starting tomorrow CD2 and also might take a Vit B6 as well. Also thinking of temping and maybe pre-seed.....can you tell I am clutching at straws :haha::blush:
To be fair we def didn't DTD enough this cycle...so think we might just BD every other day from CD10 upto OV and then everyday around suspected OV...just in case I miss it with the OPK's. 
FX'd for everyone else......would love to see a BFP for someone :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tut tut missy you need to DTD more :haha: i used Preseed and charted for first time when i took the Soy :thumbup: so go get that eggy this month :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

im having this month off again from the soy its messing with my boobs too painful on the soy so out on my own this month. But wil try cd2 - 6 160mg for the first three days and then 200 mg for the last two days next cycle as i dont think im OV'ng this month so far the opk's are not showing any signs of Ovulation.
Good Luck girls xx


----------



## future_numan

Ok, I got a + OPK yesterday and now today I have some pretty serious cramps :wacko: They aren't on either side, just kinda all around. Is this normal ?


----------



## dandybrush

first night of soy last night 100mg :happydance: hope this work :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

future_numan said:


> Ok, I got a + OPK yesterday and now today I have some pretty serious cramps :wacko: They aren't on either side, just kinda all around. Is this normal ?

Mine was a bit like that, no specific place...did have a fair amount of bubbling and popping etc. Sounds fairly normal :flower:


----------



## Glowstar

dandybrush said:


> first night of soy last night 100mg :happydance: hope this work :thumbup:

Good Luck!!! FX'd for you :hugs:

I am starting mine again tomorrow CD2 instead of CD3. Last time I took 80,80,120,120,160...thinking I might start 80,120,160,160,200...anyone's thoughts on what amount to take :shrug: bearing in mind my capsules are 40 each?

Also was reading this interesting article about vitamins for you and your partner, even gives quantities that have been successful etc https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm I am now on Folic Acid, Vit B6 & Soy. As of tomorrow OH will be on Vit C & E and B6!!! which he has actually agreed to...though he did give me that 'man' look...you know the one...'raised eyebrow' as if I was saying it's his fault we are not pregnant yet :saywhat:

Also trying SMEP this time around.....+ temping.....I can't really do anymore this cycle. Might try this for 2 cycles and then have 1 cycle break of NTNP and see where that goes.


----------



## poppy666

I took 160mg then 200mg last two days... i did shit it being my first time, but got my BFP off it, gonna take same next time :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

well glowstar, my first try on soy i took CD4-8 100mg then 150mg (last 2 days) and i oved about 11 days from the last soy, the recent cycle i took CD 3-7 150 then 200mg and i oved like 20 days later (maybe not that much, but my Ov didnt feel as good)

so this cycle im going bak to my first amounts :thumbup: but soy works differently for everyone so i think your plan looks good to me :thumbup: good luck, hope it works


----------



## future_numan

I took 200mg from CD 2- CD 6 .. and it has so far moved OV up by two days ( going by OPK ) and strong OV cramps.. so unsure which side I OV'd from ( my left tube is blocked so I am hoping the right side ) I also find I have tender :holly:


----------



## Erica92

Hey Ladies. Been following this ENTIRE thread. The is my first cycle on Soy and Im currently cd15 and on my 2nd day of EWCM but opk's are still neg?? Not sure if this brand just isn't working for or what.... Will keep BDing till I see my temp rise---

I have a history of long cycles and was annovulatory until my first pg (which was due to IVF) 

anyway just waiting to O and hoping it's SOON


----------



## dandybrush

im not surprised furture numan...with all that bouncing :rofl:


----------



## future_numan

dandybrush said:


> im not surprised furture numan...with all that bouncing :rofl:


:blush::haha:


----------



## dekerlady88

Does/has anybody else experienced serious emotional bouts with these damn soy isos? Bleh! I took them cd 3-7 and on cd10 still seem to be not in control of my emotions which is unusual for me, not a weeper. hehe. 

I'm hoping it's my body in overdrive getting reading to release healthy big egg! hahha


----------



## dandybrush

my first round on soy dekerlady right before i Oved i went mental :dohh: i went from mega angry and starting fights with OH to crying for no damn reason :haha: so yes i think its possible :thumbup:


----------



## Erica92

I have a question for you ladies... I took soy this month for the first time 3-7 and today is cd17 and I've been having EWCF since Tuesday and got an "almost" positive OPK yesterday afternoon and evening and I could feel some sharp pinching in what I think was my left ovary last night around 11pm (but this is the first time in 6 months of ttc that I've felt what may or may not be O pain.) 

My normal temp taking time is 5:30 but the past two mornings I have woken up at 4:30 so I have taken my temp at that time and had the software adjust it--- So this morning I woke up 4;30 again took my temp and it was 96.9 (which is my coverline) but when the s/w adjusted it to 97.1 then I tossed and turned until 5:30am when DH gets up for work and took my temp again and it was 97.1 which according to my chart would mean that I ovulated yesterday.

BUT.... I still have EWCF this morning and a VERY positive OPK.

So what do you think do you think today's temp was accurate and I did ovulate or was it a fluke that I should discard?? Only time will tell I supposed depending on what my temp does tomorrow morning and what my body does but would love any experience, suggestions... 

Oh and DH and I will BD tonight to be safe (hopefully as he's been having horrible tooth pain after going to the dentist recently :( )

thanks


----------



## poppy666

Erica just dis-regard the last temp sweetie, your ment to have at least 3hrs none disturb sleep when you take temp... so an hour after your original temp will be invalid with it being only an hour plus tossing n turning... keep bedding :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

dekerlady88 said:


> Does/has anybody else experienced serious emotional bouts with these damn soy isos? Bleh! I took them cd 3-7 and on cd10 still seem to be not in control of my emotions which is unusual for me, not a weeper. hehe.
> 
> I'm hoping it's my body in overdrive getting reading to release healthy big egg! hahha

I was probably a little more emotional than normal :winkwink: I have found that I have had a more painful AF this time around after taking soy, really bad backache and bad cramps but it's worth it in the hope that it will eventually work :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

my last AF was more painful than normal for me too, the cramps were quite painful, normally AF for me is quite painless :shrug:


----------



## dekerlady88

Glowstar said:


> I was probably a little more emotional than normal :winkwink:




dandybrush said:


> my first round on soy dekerlady right before i Oved i went mental :dohh: i went from mega angry and starting fights with OH to crying for no damn reason :haha: so yes i think its possible :thumbup:



Thanks for the response ladies! So often on this stinking site I post questions I just can't seem to get answers on! Augh! So, appreciate the fast, encouraging response.

I'm going NUTS! Mostly just crying and sleeping...constantly whereas I'm normally a pretty level, across the board, alert kind of lady!


----------



## Erica92

Thanks Poppy but my temp at 4:30 was after 6 hours of consecutive sleep and that was 96.9 (right on my coverline) BUT the charting software adjusted my temp to my normal time (5:30am) making it 97.1 which would indiciate Ovulation yesterday....

Im going to take another OPK tonight and see what that says. im still feeling kind of bloated and sensitive in my uterine area so I guess I'll just have to keep BDing and OPKing and Temping and see if yesterday was OV or if it's still to come...

Thanks SO SO SO much for answering Poppy I REALLY appreciate your input and expertise and just having someone else give their opinion as all this can be so confusing :)


----------



## poppy666

LOL it can be confusing, but dont go by temps alone cos anything can alter them, good idea keep bedding n try OPK again :hugs:


----------



## Erica92

poppy666 said:


> LOL it can be confusing, but dont go by temps alone cos anything can alter them, good idea keep bedding n try OPK again :hugs:

Thanks Poppy BDing and OPKing here I come :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Erica :haha:


----------



## happyshopper

Well I eventually I ov'ed and now I am 2DPO. It means that I ovulated 6 days later than last month. If I take it next month I will plan to take it earlier and at a lesser dose, but hopefully I won't need to. 
The ovulation signs were so strong and I had an abundant amount of EWCM for 4 days which was great.
I guess I should know in about a week if its helped with the spotting. 
Good luck everyone and sending lots of :dust: our way xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I may have finally ovd :happydance:

I had a temp rise this morning, I was on my lowest temp yesterday morning and today it's shot up to my highest temp so far :happydance: And I had lots of wet cm (sorry for the tmi), which has since turned creamy, white but still very wet :happydance:

:hugs: extra good luck everyone and lots of :dust: for you all waiting for that bfp


----------



## poppy666

woohoooo Emmy :happydance::happydance: dunno what my charts doing lol but hey ho xx


----------



## Erica92

Congrats Happy Shopper that is AWESOME!!! Yeah on the abundant EWCM too- I had ewcm for 4 days also this cycle WAY longer than normal-- fingers crossed for you- 

I THINK I will be joining you in the tww soon. Today was my temp 97.1 (my coverline is 96.9) so JUST BARELY above my coverline but I had what I THINK were O pains last around 10-11ish- so maybe that's why my temp didnt' go up that much b/c I O'd around midnight?? Does that sound right to you guys???

They lasted for about an our or two and I felt really crampy and bloated and had lots of twinges.... But I have NEVER experienced O pain so I can't be sure.

does that sound to you all like it could have been O pain? What does your all O pain feel like?? 

Hope everyone's having a great Friday!


----------



## EmmyReece

poppy666 said:


> woohoooo Emmy :happydance::happydance: dunno what my charts doing lol but hey ho xx

it actually looks good with the temp being up ... but I'm not particularly clever when it comes to charting :hugs: fingers crossed hun


----------



## Erica92

poppy666 said:


> woohoooo Emmy :happydance::happydance: dunno what my charts doing lol but hey ho xx

Poppy your chart looks GREAT! Nice high temp today, keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Erica thanks sweetie :hugs: but since my MC ive not had af so dont know where im at in my cycle :dohh:


----------



## Erica92

And Emmy YAY for Ovulating!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Just checking in with everyone :thumbup: glad people are ovulating and dripping EWCM all over the place :haha::happydance:

CD4 here...so not much happening at all. Ordered some Conceive Plus and doing SMEP plus taking the soy so just waiting to BD now!!! 

FX'd for everyone!!


----------



## Erica92

poppy666 said:


> Ahhh Erica thanks sweetie :hugs: but since my MC ive not had af so dont know where im at in my cycle :dohh:

Good that your charting though b/c you never know when you'll catch OV I hope Ov and a BFP or AF show up soon I know how horribly frustrating being in limbo is. I ended up doing IVF to get pg the first time, what a rollercoaster ride this all is :( HUGS


----------



## poppy666

I really hope Soy gives you your BFP sweetie :hugs:

Glowstar im still laughing at your 'dripping in ewcm' comment :rofl:


----------



## Erica92

So I took another OPK this afternoon at lunch and it was TOTALLY negative (i.e barely a line there) so I think between the slight temp rise this morning, what I _THINK_ were O pains last night and the Neg opk today that I O'd yesterday which would be CD17 and 2 days earlier than last month and 6 days earlier than the month before!! 

Anyone have any fun weekend plans??


----------



## poppy666

Yep my OH been away all week so may jump him just to cover my messed up cycle :haha:


----------



## Erica92

poppy666 said:


> Yep my OH been away all week so may jump him just to cover my messed up cycle :haha:

Woo hoo GO POPPY :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: what you up to?


----------



## Erica92

Nothing too exciting. Taking my 3 year olds (twins from IVF) to pee wee soccer, other than that though no big plans--- we're supposed to get snow the next few days so probably just hanging out....

ps do you think it's wierd that my CF hasn't dried up yet (assuming I did indeed O last night?) If I check externally I feel dry but if I check my cervix internally I am still getting some EWCM? Im hoping its just leftover and will dry up or at least turn creamy/lotiony (as is my norm) tomorrow---


----------



## poppy666

Well mine went from watery to creamy for days and just sticky dry yesterday and today so havnt a bloody clue lmao awwww twins bet that was hard work when babies x

Here's a link regarding CM just scroll down https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/cervicalfluid.html


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> I really hope Soy gives you your BFP sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Glowstar im still laughing at your 'dripping in ewcm' comment :rofl:

I'm just jealous Pops...mine has packed it's bags and gone on holiday!!! the only cycle I remember having loads was November when OH was away on business! 

Managed to convince OH to take some supps so he is now on, Vit C & E and Zinc. Should have seen his face when I told him that Vit C helps with 'clumping sperm' :rofl: not mine he said...mine are excellent swimmers they don't 'clump' :smug:

Ordered some Conceive Plus which seems to get great reviews. Someone on here actually did a really in depth test between Pre-seed and Conceive Plus and CP came out as closer to CF than Pre-seed, so we'll see, things are going to get a little slippery :haha:


----------



## poppy666

LOL first time i ever used Preseed was the month i got my BFP last November and i let my OH squirt it it.... omg i was like a swamp wayyyyyyyyyyyy too much :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Ooooo meant to say started temping,.......which I am totally crap at!!! forgot first two days and then have taken it last couple of days and pretty sure my temp is low and I am dead :wacko: only got a celsius thermometer and last two days it's been 36.0 and 35.9.
Not using FF just downloaded a chart and doing it myself. Hopefully might be able to upload it to photobucket later on in the cycle so you can have a gander :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> LOL first time i ever used Preseed was the month i got my BFP last November and i let my OH squirt it it.... omg i was like a swamp wayyyyyyyyyyyy too much :haha:

:haha: That's what worries me...with having two kids already and OH not having any and me being 9 years older......I would like him to be able to feel something!!! don't want him thinking he's at Wet 'n' Wild!!! :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Mine usually range around 36.2-36.4... prior to OV, just make sure your keeping it in your mouth for nearly 1 minute and not taking it out too early, looking forward to seeing your chart :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Well this one beeps when it's finished? so I just take it out of my mouth when it beeps :shrug:

Also meant to say...as much as it's killing me......I have given up.....................
CAFFEINE!!! 

OMG! how tired have I been today....it's weird really because you don't realise how dependent you body is on the old :coffee:


----------



## poppy666

You not got the headaches yet with coming off it? I didnt cut back on anything really, couldnt do without the odd coffee lol but im more a tea drinker x


----------



## Erica92

Yes Poppy twins was DEF a wild ride. That first year was tough (not going to lie) But now they are great friends and great kids!!! My RE only wanted to put back 1 embryo but I really fought to put back two to increase our chances of success!

And thank you Poppy for the link Im going to go check it out now!

Glowstar- I hope the CP works it's magic- do you check internally or externally? B/c I find I get very little CM of any kind externally but if I check internally using two fingers (sorry if tmi) I get quite a bit and this cycle I've had EWCM from Tuesday-Today (although Im hoping it dries indicating that I did indeed O).... and LOL at the Vit C un-clumping is sperm!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Had a bit of a dull headache this afternoon but seems to have gone now, sure it can't do me any harm so drinking decaf which tastes OK, just need to get used to it :winkwink:

I have been checking my CM and CP. I really just seemed to have normal CM, didn't really notice a massive change :shrug: mind you only first month of doing it and really didn't until kind of until later on so maybe missed OV and all my abundant EWCM :rofl: The reason I said I had loads November cycle is I actually felt like I had wet myself (TMI) for two days :haha:


----------



## Erica92

Oh WOW Glowstar good for you on cutting out coffee I have decreased my intake but not cut it out completely. Im down to 1 cup TOPS and usually more like 1/2-3/4 cup You go girl. Glad you're not having caffiene withdrawl symptoms--


----------



## happyshopper

Erica92 said:


> Congrats Happy Shopper that is AWESOME!!! Yeah on the abundant EWCM too- I had ewcm for 4 days also this cycle WAY longer than normal-- fingers crossed for you-
> 
> I THINK I will be joining you in the tww soon. Today was my temp 97.1 (my coverline is 96.9) so JUST BARELY above my coverline but I had what I THINK were O pains last around 10-11ish- so maybe that's why my temp didnt' go up that much b/c I O'd around midnight?? Does that sound right to you guys???
> 
> They lasted for about an our or two and I felt really crampy and bloated and had lots of twinges.... But I have NEVER experienced O pain so I can't be sure.
> 
> does that sound to you all like it could have been O pain? What does your all O pain feel like??
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great Friday!

Thanks Erica92, I'm feeling pretty hopeful this cycle after a bit of a shaky start. My ovulation signs sound a lots like yours, lots of strange twinges on both sides and a little cramping. I haven't really experienced ov pains before either. Its funny but I felt super fertile, I just hoped it worked this month because I've heard that soy AFs are really painful. Good luck in your TWW and hope we get our soy miracles xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so excited ... I need my temp to stay above 36.03 tomorrow and I'll be 3 dpo :happydance:

Very late ov, but am keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp


----------



## poppy666

fx for you sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mamadonna

EmmyReece said:


> I'm so excited ... I need my temp to stay above 36.03 tomorrow and I'll be 3 dpo :happydance:
> 
> Very late ov, but am keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp

fingers firmly crossed emmy hope ur getting plenty of :sex:


----------



## EmmyReece

we :sex: on the 1st, 3rd and 4th (yesterday), that should be enough shouldn't it? it's just Chris is feeling a bit pressured to perform if that makes sense and I don't want to make him feel uncomfortable :blush:


----------



## dekerlady88

EmmyReece said:


> we :sex: on the 1st, 3rd and 4th (yesterday), that should be enough shouldn't it? it's just Chris is feeling a bit pressured to perform if that makes sense and I don't want to make him feel uncomfortable :blush:

My husband doesn't feel pressured, he feels used, poor baby! :baby: :baby: :baby:lol Never in my earlier years did I think I'd hear a man say "you don't REALLY wanna have sex with me do you? :nope::cry:You just want my jiiiiiizzzzzzz" 

:dohh: give me a break!:growlmad:


----------



## Erica92

Ok ladies I have a question.... I had a DEF + opk Wednesday, and what I THINK was a + on Thursday and a DEF - on Friday. That coupled with what I beleive to be O pains between 10pm-1am Thursday night I believe i O'd Thursday night..... I had a SLIGHT temp rise Friday morning (my coverline is 96.9 and Friday's temp was 97.1) and todays temp was 97.2 and today my CM has gone to creamy/lotiony but with a bit of stretch to it. 

Long story short if i THINK I O'd Thursday Night do you count O as Thursday or Friday? My charting software says Thursday b/c of the temp above my coverline on Friday but I want to be as accurate as possible-

So what do you think would be my O date (assuming my temps continue to rise)

ps. while my CF is moving to creamy my CP still seems rather high. Im probably over analyzing but how long does it typically take to move into a lower/closed/firm position??

Thanks guys sorry to have so many questions?


----------



## dekerlady88

Wish I could help more but my opinion is that I would count thursday if the charting software says so, but in terms of counting dpo would probably consider it friday in my head just so you don't get ahead when counting dpo/trying to test when it's time.


----------



## Erica92

Thanks DekerLady that makes sense.... Im just keeping my fingers crossed that my temp shoots up soon- But that does tend to be typical for me that my temps rise slowly after O


----------



## poppy666

Im not too sure but once i ov'd my cp has remained high for some reason when ive check first thing in morning?? look at my chart to what fertilityfriend did when my temps went up at ov day... it may help :shrug:


----------



## dekerlady88

Well if that's typical it's how your body works. Can't get around that. We TTC ladies (myself included) try anything and everything to FORCE our bodies to do what it's not naturally going to do all for that :bfp: haha. I'm just jealous of you knowin when you ov. So far my IC opks are worrying me and temping has been unsuccessful every time I've tried. :-(


----------



## Erica92

dekerlady88 said:


> Well if that's typical it's how your body works. Can't get around that. We TTC ladies (myself included) try anything and everything to FORCE our bodies to do what it's not naturally going to do all for that :bfp: haha. I'm just jealous of you knowin when you ov. So far my IC opks are worrying me and temping has been unsuccessful every time I've tried. :-(

Hang in there with the temping it takes a bit to figure out and get used to but once you know your bodies patterns it gets less confusing. It's still kind of a pain in the butt but def worth it to have a bit (and I say a bit) more info on what your body is doing. For me it saves my sanity b/c I can't handle NOT knowing where I am in my cycle like did I ovulate? Am I 5 dpo, 12 dpo? could I be pg? So while the temping is a PITA the knowledge is sanity saving if that makes any sense:wacko:

And I am still not 100% sure that I ovulated as my my 2 post O temps are only .2 and .3 degrees above my coverline so until it really JUMPS up I don't trust it, especially since my CP is still high (though thanks for your experience Poppy that yours often stays high also!) and im still having some slightly stetching CF (only if I check internally) not copious amounts that stretch 6+ inches like I had when I THINK I O'd but it's still there so Im not convinced that I truly did. Now it's just a waiting game to make sure my temps continue to rise--- wait wait wait I get SO NERVOUS now when I turn on the light and check to see what the thermometer says. Im WACKO I know :wacko:

Anyway, off to hopefully have a relaxing Saturday Evening with the hubs :)

Poppy I bet you're enjoying having your OH home after his travels last week!


----------



## dekerlady88

I have insomnia so I sleep in weird clumps so that was why I couldn't get very good results with temping.  On weeks where I would sleep normally it's effective and I could see shifts in the appropriate places, those weeks where I sleep normally are just few and far between lol..


----------



## Erica92

Have you tried Melatonin? When Im in bad sleep phases I've found that melatonin really helps me fall asleep and stay asleep and I havent' found it to have any neg impact on my cycle or CF...

But yeah interupted sleeping would def screw up temping----


----------



## dekerlady88

Actually yeah, we have it. My problem with melatonin is I sleep scary hard, like can't be woken, for about 4 hours then wake up really wide awake. Haha. I just sleep weird it is what it is. lol


----------



## Erica92

I hear you deker-- As long as you're used to it and it does'nt affect your day that I guess there's nothing you can do about it......

How's everyone's Sunday? We're getting A TON of snow here but it's really quite beautiful!

As for me My CF is still doing wierd things (kind of stretchy and creamy) and my temp is still only .3 degrees F overmy coverline. REALLY making me doubt if I really did O (though opk and O pains) seem to say that I did?? Why does this crap have to be SO confusing it's really frustrating that heck out of me.....

Hope you all are enjoying your SuperBowl Sunday!


----------



## Glowstar

How are all the Soy ladies today?

CD7 here so not much happening here, just waiting for OV :shrug: Started charting and temping so will get my link up later on so when I am further along in my cycle some of you charting pro's can have a look. 
Starting OPK's today just in case I OV early :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck with the opks glowstar :thumbup:

I'm 4 dpo today and really excited :happydance:

Sorry for the tmi ...

I went rushing to the loo earlier thinking I'd come on, and I was drenched in very wet, cloudy cm :wacko: So I checked my cp and it's quite high and soft, and I had a few small clumps of stretchy cm.

I've been very crampy since ov, had a headache earlier, some heartburn, and a bit of lower back ache ... please someone stop me symptom spotting, I'm only 4 dpo :dohh:


----------



## Erica92

EmmyReece said:


> good luck with the opks glowstar :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 4 dpo today and really excited :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for the tmi ...
> 
> I went rushing to the loo earlier thinking I'd come on, and I was drenched in very wet, cloudy cm :wacko: So I checked my cp and it's quite high and soft, and I had a few small clumps of stretchy cm.
> 
> I've been very crampy since ov, had a headache earlier, some heartburn, and a bit of lower back ache ... please someone stop me symptom spotting, I'm only 4 dpo :dohh:

Emmy Im 4 dpo today too!!! And do you best to hold off on the symptom spotting. The months Im NOT pg I have ALL the symptoms in the book and the two times I have been pg I had NOT ONE symptom---- SERIOUSLY but it's SO much easier said than done! 

Maybe we can keep each other sane!! How long is your normal LP?


----------



## EmmyReece

that's the problem, I don't know how long my lp is :dohh:

I've been having on and off super sharp pains in my lower left tummy lol


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Emmy,

I would still keep BD'ing if I were you. From what I gather your body can try to ovulate and not quite make it and then try again, obviously it could be a preg symptom but what your describing sounds like the copious amounts of EWCM I had around Ov time in November (CD14-15). Like you I ran to the loo because I felt really damp...and had loads of CF. One or two extra BD's a couple of days apart won't do any harm and cover all bases :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## dekerlady88

:CD14 and I'm spotting with those (tmi) itty bitty stringy brown bits I'm sure we've all seen before. Except I tend to get them right before I start! :dohh: wtf! I want to take all of my vitamins and opks and veggies and fruits and gym membership and shove them down some pregnant lady's throat! :growlmad:

Freakin' 10 months now. Moving on to the 11th cycle APPARENTLY! I had such good pma, I just knew this soy was going to be my miracle solution. I was being so positive. I haven't had a drink in 3 months. No wonder I'm so cranky all the time.

Frigg! This is just one of those days, pardon my outburst.:cry::nope:


----------



## Erica92

Outburst away and HUGE HUGS :) I know lots of people got their BFP's after a couples of cycles on the soy. Hang in there!


----------



## poppy666

Grrrrrrrrrrrr my af better hurry up im getting pee'd off i wanna try soy again :cry: cant you tell im getting impatient :haha:


----------



## dekerlady88

poppy, since mine is looking like she decided to revisit sooner maybe we'll end up being cycle buddies for a month! hahah


----------



## poppy666

lol yessssssssssss :happydance: but dont count yourself out yet b/c i had a lot of spotting when i did the soy last time n got my bfp :thumbup: hang in there :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dekerlady88

Never did catch an ov with the opks or anything close to it. Still getting the same very light variations of :bfn: on them. :dohh: BUT! I'd never be opposed to a :bfp: whether I saw it coming or not! hahah


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> lol yessssssssssss :happydance: but dont count yourself out yet b/c i had a lot of spotting when i did the soy last time n got my bfp :thumbup: hang in there :dust::dust::dust:

Poppy when you get a mo, can you have a look at my chart (did the FF one afterall, in sig) and tell me how do I work out what my coverline is :wacko:
got 2 temps in there that really shouldn't count as at weekend and 3 hrs after normal wake up time. Temp dip this morning but I have no clue what it means....if anything :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

FF wont do your coverline just yet sweetie till you ov i.e once your temps stay up for 3 consecutive days.. if you look at my 1st week they were up and down till i ov'd then they shot up, im just learning more every day myself with charting lol x


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> FF wont do your coverline just yet sweetie till you ov i.e once your temps stay up for 3 consecutive days.. if you look at my 1st week they were up and down till i ov'd then they shot up, im just learning more every day myself with charting lol x

Ooooooohhhhh :dohh: thanks for that! so in theory it really only shows you you have ov'ed after the fact? Beginning to wonder why the hell my temps seem so low compared to other charts I look at! I must be a ZOMBIE :sad2::wacko:


----------



## poppy666

LOL You'll get hang of it, yes once you enter your positive opk in you will probz get a dip then temp hike once ov'd xx


----------



## Glowstar

Looking at your chart your temps still look high? that's a good thing isn't it?


----------



## poppy666

Think so lol but i tested today BFN not really surprised, but i can start soy soon :happydance:


----------



## Erica92

Hello Ladies! Nothing new here- Im 4/5dpo since I think I O'd around midnight and while my temps were slow to rise they are rising and CF is now just lotionly/creamy.

Poppy I hope AF comes ASAP the waiting is SO frustrating--

ps. for those of us who temp you all seem to use FF have you ever used TCOYF.com I have used FF and I HATE HATE HATE it compared to tcoyf.com. It's free and just much better software in my opinion. Anyway just thought I'd throw that out there!


----------



## poppy666

Evening Erica and thanks sweetie good luck with the 2ww :thumbup:, af has to be here by sunday at the latest.
Did have a look n try with TCOYF.com before but it dont do crosshairs when you ov and tell you what day you ov'd does it?


----------



## happyshopper

Hiya,
Just thought I give you all an update. I'm on 6DPO and trying not to symptom spot. I feel quietly hopeful that soy has worked this month. Tomorrow is the day that my pre-AF spotting starts so FX it doesn't come. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## poppy666

Will be watching n fx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Erica92

poppy666 said:


> Evening Erica and thanks sweetie good luck with the 2ww :thumbup:, af has to be here by sunday at the latest.
> Did have a look n try with TCOYF.com before but it dont do crosshairs when you ov and tell you what day you ov'd does it?

Oh yes it TOTALLY tells you when you O and can also adjust your temp if you take it earlier or later than your normal time... 

Here's a link to my chart so you can see the format. Not trying to convince anyone or anything just thought I'd share as I have used both sites and TCOYF (to me anyway) is SO MUCH BETTER. anyways below is the link to my chart.

https://www.tcoyf.com/members/Erica92/charts/4.aspx


----------



## Erica92

Yeah for 6dpo Happy shopper! NO symptom spotting you'll drive yourself crazy! Hang in there fingers crossed for a soy BFP for you soon :)


----------



## poppy666

May try it next cycle but if i get stuck i'll shout lol... i did register and try it once at same time as doing ff... but will give it a go x


----------



## Erica92

Well if you do try it and get stuck let me know Im happy to help out!


----------



## happyshopper

My temperature took a large drop this morning and now I think I may be out - it was because I mentioned the 'H' word. Its my first month of temping so I don't know if this happens usually. Spotting is not here yet but I feel it will come by tomorrow (FX if at all). I've also got a sore throat but my symptoms usually turn out to be psycho-schematic.
I hope my temperatures goes back up tomorrow. Pls wish me luck xxx


----------



## poppy666

Woohoooooooooooooooooo dont panic that could just well be your implantion dip :happydance::happydance: they will shoot back up tomorrow xx


----------



## Glowstar

happyshopper said:


> My temperature took a large drop this morning and now I think I may be out - it was because I mentioned the 'H' word. Its my first month of temping so I don't know if this happens usually. Spotting is not here yet but I feel it will come by tomorrow (FX if at all). I've also got a sore throat but my symptoms usually turn out to be psycho-schematic.
> I hope my temperatures goes back up tomorrow. Pls wish me luck xxx

Keeping all my 'bits' crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ermmm glowstar not all your bits your gonna ov soon :haha::haha:


----------



## Erica92

Happy shower remind me how many dpo you are? I think you're only 6or 7dpo and if so I totally agree with everyone else that it could be an implantation dip. HANG IN there and we'll keep our fingers crossed for a jump back up tomorrow!


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks for all your reassurance. Im only 7DPO so if it drops and stays down there must be something wrong. I should have got some spotting today so I thought that the dip may mean that this is going to happen. I do feel a bit nausious tonight but I can have this before my AF. I think I will know by Friday if Im out. Keep away stupid spotting xxx


----------



## poppy666

Bet it shoots back up :happydance: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## happyshopper

I really hope so Poppy xxx


----------



## poppy666

This is my chart from my bfp last cycle before i lost... my dip was 7dpo xx
 



Attached Files:







my ff chart.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Poppy I dont want my TWW to be over yet . I googled implantation dip and many experts say that its a myth but theres loads of anecdotal evidence on here that it actually exists. May I say that your chart looks excellent even to a beginner like myself. How long is your LP usually?


----------



## poppy666

Between 10-12 from what ive noticed since charting x


----------



## happyshopper

FX your temps stay high and you get a :BFP: in the next couple of days. Sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Aww thank you but think id of got a bfp by now, but not dis heartened really just need my cycle back to normal if anything x


----------



## Erica92

Hang in there Poppy stranger things have happened. I will keep my fingers crossed for that BFP as I agree your temps are high and look great.

As for me, 6 dpo and just hanging out~ I "said" I wasn't going to temp durring the 2ww (after I confirmed ovulation) but I am finding myself kind of addicted to entering in my temps. I'm going in on Friday for a 7dpo progesterone test. Hoping for high numbers---


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Erica and fx your progesterone count comes back nice and high :happydance: i always wondered if mine was ok, is it something you have to request from your doctor for a reason or can you just randomly ask to have it done? x


----------



## Erica92

Poppy I called my dr's office and asked to have it done. Last cycle I had a 9 day LP (which is very short for me) and while I THINK that it was a fluke/wierd cycle etc... I want to make sure this time that my progesterone is high enough to support a pg AND if it's not get on progesterone supplements which I'll take until I know the cycle is a BFN.

I had IVF with my first pregnancy so I know ALOT (more than the average person probably) about all of this and just figure that Im better safe than sorry re:my progesterone level.


----------



## poppy666

Can you not take something like B6 to lengthen your LP? think its B6 :wacko:


----------



## Erica92

Yes I thought about that but I wanted to first make sure that it wasn't a fluke before I started taking supplements b/c I was afraid it would have a negative impact..... as I've heard of it shortening women's LP

So my plan is to temp so that I can be sure of when I ovulated (check), then get my progesterone checked to be able to find out if I do have a progesterone problem (even though I never had one before), and then deal with it either with supplements or prometrium!


----------



## Erica92

but Im still hoping last cycle was a fluke and Friday's test will come back with high (or at least normal numbers)!!!


----------



## Erica92

Having some serious AF like cramps for the past half hour or so. Im 6dpo and don't know whether to be excited that _MAYBE_ its implantation cramping or AF coming and my LP will be even shorter this month.....


----------



## poppy666

I had cramps all the time after ov sweetie, hang in there :happydance:


----------



## happyshopper

Wooohooo :happydance: I'm back in the game! My temps have shot up to 36.9 this morning. I hope they stay up. I keep on checking to see if I have any spotting but luckily not yet (early days yet). Thanks for putting up with me - I'm such a worry wart. 
xxx


----------



## poppy666

lol told you they'd shoot back up :happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm feeling really weepy today ... am petrified now since posting my test pics up in the gallery that I've missed ov :( I feel crampy, keep getting waves of feeling sicky, and a headache, but I think that's because I've worked myself up :cry:


----------



## poppy666

awww Emmy dont think that sweetie :hugs: did you get a positive opk cd48/49? x


----------



## EmmyReece

I didnt do opks later on because Id ran out ... so Ive just gone off my temps and cm


----------



## Erica92

Hang in there Emmy HUGS

Happy- YEAH we all told ya that temp would shoot back up.

Poppy- morning!!! 

me- cramping stopped last night but seem to have started up again this morning, and when I was checking CF internally I saw the TINIEST TINIEST amount of brown I checked again and found nothing if I wasn't closely inspecting I NEVER would have seen it but needless to say Im a little spooked...... Yeah it COULD be implantation spotting but im also worried it could be AF starting. I changed my appt to get my progesterone levels checked today so am off to do that this morning that way I can see if they are dropping.

My temp isn't a good indicator as in the past it hasn't been a good indicator or AF coming plus I didn't temp this morning


----------



## poppy666

Good luck with your levels sweetie fx they high xx


----------



## prettymachine

poppy, you probabaly posted it already but have you tested yet? i see your ticker says 15dpo! 

ive found that if im actually not at work, im asleep these days lol, and havent been able to keep up with the threads as much!


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless you lol :haha:

Yep tested today BFN i could see a line i think when i held it up to the light but nothing face down xx
 



Attached Files:







Image013.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 7









Image016.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmm I kind of think I see something on the left one...FX'd for you :hugs:

CD10 here....and got this at 3.00pm line started to come up within 30 seconds, did another one at 5.30pm still dark but obviously didn't hold pee long enough so not as dark. My temps have dropped for 3 days in a row now. I think this is as positive as I will get....what do you guys think?? I will obviously keep testing though just in case. Had a few cramps today and mega bad burning backache :wacko:
[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/OPKnCD10300pm.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## poppy666

Looks positive to me too but keep dtd n testing x :happydance:


----------



## happyshopper

Can I share my symptoms with you? Maybe I shouldn't because it seems when I start to suspect I'm pregnant, I'm brought down to Earth with a bump when I start spotting. But hey ho here they are:
Nausea in the mornings and evenings (quite bad this morning until I ate, then I felt better)
Unquenchable thirst for about 3 days
A sore throat which has turned into a runny nose
Lots of twinges in the ovaries and in between.

Now I want sore (.)(.) and light-headedness to complete the set. Its very likely that they are AF symptoms and I being daft as my body likes playing cruel tricks on me. You would think I would learn to more cautious.
Good luck Poppy - FX that there is chance of a :BFP: yet
Glowstar - It looks like a :BFP: to me :happydance: Congratulations x
Wishing everyone lots of luck and :dust: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im convinced this is going to be your month sweetie :happydance:


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Poppy, I really, really hope so. If I dont get any spotting tomorrow I think I will test on Saturday which will be 10DPO. 
xxx


----------



## Erica92

Glowstar that looks positive to me-

Poppy- I might might see a second line.... keep testing till AF shows up and I'll keep my fingers (and toes crossed for you).

Happy Shopper- try not to symptom spot, not trying to bring you down or anyhting and those symptoms could be promising BUT it's also REALLY unlikely to have nasuea this early. And dont' worry about no sore boobs. Mine tend to get sore durring the tww and NOT sore when Im pg--- 

me- Im just waiting for the results from my progesterone test (should be in anytime now) but my cramping has gone away completely and not one spot of blood (brown or red) on the tp or checking internally so for now Im still in the game. and will TRY TRY TRY to hold off on testing for awhile.


----------



## Erica92

ok so I just got my results back and my progesterone was at 7dpo was 13 and I've read anything over 10 is considered good. My doc is still going to call me back (I just spoke with the nurse) but it looks like the cramping last night and this morning wasn't progesterone levels dropping and AF arriving so for now im in the game! 

Hope everyone's having a great rest of their day!


----------



## poppy666

Thats fantastic news Erica xxx


----------



## Erica92

poppy666 said:


> Thats fantastic news Erica xxx

Thanks Poppy, I still wish it had been a bit higher but it def confirms that I ovulated (YEAH) and the rest I'll wait and see what my midwife says.

some sites say that 10-20 is the range for 7dpo but some say that for ideal pg conditions levels should be 16-18. So who knows. What I really need to STOP googling and just wait to talk with my midwife about whether she wants to supplement at all but my guess is that she'll say it's fine---


----------



## Glowstar

Happyshopper that's an Ov test not a HPT!!! I WISH those two pink lines were a BFP though :hugs:

Well I am sensing some real positivity on this thread ladies, I am certain and genuinely willing someone to get a BFP :winkwink: I haven't seen one for a while on any of the threads I frequent and it would lift my spirits to see one even if not my own :kiss:

Erica, so glad your progesterone levels are good :winkwink: I have a friend going for the same test in a few days.


----------



## happyshopper

Oops sorry Glowstar :dohh: I must be obsessed lol
You are so right Erica. Symptom spotting brings nothing but misery to me. I started spotting this morning so I'm not a happy bunny :cry:. I hope it stops but I know it won't. I suppose the good news is that I got to 9DPO without spotting (last month it was 7DPO and my usual before taking B-vits is 6DPO) so I'm pretty sure its a lack of progesterone.
Oh well, onwards and upwards xxx


----------



## loveanurse1

ladies..i took soy for two months in a row..on appropriate days and yesterday i was in the er with bad abdominal pain and was diagnosed with a huge ovarian cyst the size of a tennis ball..i've never had cysts so i can only think that it might have been a consequence of the soy..has anyone else had this problem


----------



## Glowstar

Erica.....awwww I still have my FX'd crossed for you :hugs:

Loveanurse, I had ovarian cysts twice in my late teens, they are very painful :nope: They actually thought it was an Ectopic. 
I have only been taking Soy for 2 cycles and so far touch wood have had no side effects. Maybe if there was a slight cyst there already it could aggrevate it? Hope you are OK :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks glow...i hope that i really ovulated then and that the cyst didn't block release of egg..:(..i am hoping i still conceived this month..


----------



## poppy666

Did you take a high dosage of Soy? cos if you think about it users of clomid are monitored to make sure their dosage is right for their body and too high a dose can cause cysts :shrug: but like glowstar said you could of already had one, i know when me and OH was going through IVF i was scanned and they found a very small cyst on my left ovary 'never knew i had one' so they didnt commence treatment till they shrunk it putting me on the pill for 6wks... but after that IVF was halted as i suffered a pulmonary embolism in my left lung not sure if the pill caused this or not.


----------



## loveanurse1

poppy .. yes i did..and so i think i caused this cyst all by myself...:(
and pe's can definitly be caused by the pill..that is scary..


----------



## poppy666

What is more scary i suffered my PE on the anniversary of my mum's death and thats what killed my mum at the age of 52 :cry: I was very lucky to be honest because i went to the emergency doctors and he said i had a chest infection and probably pulled a muscle cos of the pain when i breathed in, but i got worse that evening and went to A&E they did a Dimmer test as i told them my mum died 8yrs that day so lucky i mentioned my mum or they may not of tested me.

Anyways dont beat yourself up sweetie we all have to guess what dosage to take and i myself took 160mg then 200mg the last 2 days and i had a terrible backache near my right ovary... but did get my BFP that cycle. If i take again im sticking to 120mg all 5 days.

It wont have harmed your ovulation so fx you still caught that eggy :happydance:


----------



## Erica92

Morning Ladies!

HappyShopper fx that the spotting stops but I guess you're right worse case scenario at least you had a longer LP.... tomorrow is 9dpo for me and the day that I started spotting last cycle with full flow on 10dpo so im hoping to at least make it past Sunday and will be thrilled and might even test on Monday (if no AF)....

Loveanurse- sorry about the cyst. I got them once or twice while I was doing IF treatments 4 years ago--- hope you still caught that eggie!

Poppy- have you tested again to see if that faint line yesterday got darker?? fx for you!

Glowstar- how are you're opk's getting darker or have you O'd?

Hope you guys have a great Friday! Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## poppy666

Erica i didnt see a point in testing cos my temps dropped a bit today so im out this month x


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks ladies..it helps to hear others going through all of this


----------



## Erica92

Ugh poppy sorry about the temp drop, hope AF shows up soon then so that you can start on a new SOY cycle!

I heard from my midwife today and she said that 14 (apparently my number was 13.8) so we're rounding up to 14 anyway is good enough. If I happen to be luck enough to get a BFP this cycle then we'll take my progesterone again asap and supplement if it's low. 

so now I just have to get that BFP. We'll see I kind of doubt it but Im kind of a pessimist especially when it comes to ttc. I think it's a self preservation thing. I refuse to get my hopes up so that I hopefully won't be AS dissapointed if/when it doesn't work.

Anyway, beautiful day. Sun is shining, snow is glistening!!


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls thought i would pop in to see if you are all ok and if anyone has their bfp yet, im not taking soy anymore and leaving it to nature so good luck and will pop back again soon xx


----------



## poppy666

Got my first proper af today since MC :happydance: so now got a few days to decide if to try soy again on CD3 this time :wacko:


----------



## inkdchick

got luck honey xxxx and :wohoo: xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry to hear AF got you Poppy :nope: on to another cycle of hope though :winkwink: :hugs:

I had another temp rise this morning, highest it's been so far, so I take it one more temp rise and FF should pick up that I have ovulated? TCOYF had me ovulating on CD11 (yesterday). I am quite shocked it's so early to be honest and hope we BD'd enough to catch that egg....CD6, 8, 10 & 11 so far??? :shrug:


----------



## inkdchick

ooo sounds good glowstar fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Heelloo ladies!! Hope its ok to join your thread.

Background on the newbie: I was ttc for over a year and finally got my BFP in August 2010!! I had regular 30 day cycles and usually ov around cd15-16 (going by opk)

Unfortunatley, I had a mmc, discovered at my 12 week scan. Had to have D & C as my little bean had stopped developing at 7.5 weeks. Since then, my cycles have been 38 and 40 days. I don't think I ov at all. I am now on my 3rd cycle which was 27 days! God am I confused!!!
I hope I am back on track now and waiting to see if I will ov this cycle. This is cycle day 12 so hopefully not long and I will know one way or the other. 

If things don't settle this month, I am well up for trying soy next cycle. I am so glad I found this thread as you guys seem to have a wealth of knowledge between you and hope you don't mind me checking in for some support.

Thanks guys


----------



## poppy666

Vicvicx said:


> Heelloo ladies!! Hope its ok to join your thread.
> 
> Background on the newbie: I was ttc for over a year and finally got my BFP in August 2010!! I had regular 30 day cycles and usually ov around cd15-16 (going by opk)
> 
> Unfortunatley, I had a mmc, discovered at my 12 week scan. Had to have D & C as my little bean had stopped developing at 7.5 weeks. Since then, my cycles have been 38 and 40 days. I don't think I ov at all. I am now on my 3rd cycle which was 27 days! God am I confused!!!
> I hope I am back on track now and waiting to see if I will ov this cycle. This is cycle day 12 so hopefully not long and I will know one way or the other.
> 
> If things don't settle this month, I am well up for trying soy next cycle. I am so glad I found this thread as you guys seem to have a wealth of knowledge between you and hope you don't mind me checking in for some support.
> 
> Thanks guys

Welcome aboard sweetie and sorry for your loss :hugs:

I took suffered a mmc 7wks ago @9wks and only got my af today properly so hoping im back to my regular 28 day cycle... ive decided to try soy again on cd3-7 and see if it works its magic again for me & gives me a sticky bean x


----------



## Vicvicx

Thanks Poppy, for the welcome too! I'm sorry for your loss too x

I'm glad you got af back and hopefully its a further step to you getting back to normal - whatever normal is!!

Would I be right in saying that yoy got a BFP on your first month trying soy?


----------



## poppy666

Yes was my first month and was very lucky getting my BFP especially as im a lot older than some ladies on here :blush:... thought long and hard about taking it again because i thought maybe soy was the reason i mmc, but there is so many women on here having a healthy pregnancy off the soy i cant really blame that, guess you try find blame somewhere x


----------



## Vicvicx

I know what you mean. Think it would be easier if there was a specific thing to blame it on :nope: and at least then there would be an answer or something to find a bit of comfort in. But hey as people keep saying to me - at least we know our plumbing is working - right? :dohh:

I have started to take baby asprin and B6 the other day so hoping that will help with lining etc. I have started to temp as well but think it will take a while to get a hang of! 

My hubby works away and should be home Tues night. I am sooo hoping he will be here long enough to catch the egg - well if there is one this month!!

He is at the stage he doesn't want to come home as he is apparently fed up being 'used' lol!


----------



## poppy666

lol my OH said that other week and when he found out today my af finally arrived he said " well i guess you'll want my bits more in 2wks" :haha: He also works away Sunday to Thurseday evening, but occassionally comes home midweek for the night if he's local so its getting the timing right :dohh:

I was thinking of taking the baby asprin if i get my BFP, wasnt sure if to take beforehand as some women it can make the lining of the uterus too thin for implantation? so didnt want to risk it.


----------



## Vicvicx

Lol, what is it with men. I mean one minute they moan how deprived they are and the next they are moaning about getting too much!! 

Ha ha its a sham really, sounds like my mans not the only one being overworked :haha:

You got me wondering now, I thought the asprin helped thin the lining for a better chance of successful implantation. God, I think I have went into overdrive with all the googling and reading up on all the things that are supposed to help :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Yes your right cant win either way with men :haha:

I started a thread in the loss section regarding taking asprin and some ladies took before their bfp and other after, i know i dont have a problem with implantation, but dont know what went wrong after so i thought maybe i be ok untill i got my bfp just incase it thinned my lining too much ' too confusing' lol but thats what im going to try x

If you go into the TTC after a loss thread im sure there is a few threads about baby asprin.


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome to the 'Soy Train' Vic and sorry for your loss :hugs:

Like Poppy I am one of the 'older ladies' :wacko: trying to get my BFP at 40 :winkwink:

My OH is same as everyone else's....feeling used and abused :haha: My answer is simple....you want it!!! well put the bloody work in then...men eh!!!

Inkdchick posted something on another thread about Aspirin, she said a chemist told her that it can cause MC :shrug: for the point that you made Poppy. 

I took Soy CD2-6, Vit B6, E & C and also Folic Acid so FX'd for a BFP soon. I have O'd much earlier this cycle...more in the range I did in my twenties so hopefully that's a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## Vicvicx

Yeah, all too confusing!! tho what you said seems to make sense. Think I will have a peek at the other thread too. Funny how we are always willing to try anything at all that others report as successful!


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi Glowstar, thanks for the welcome!

Thats great that you are ov earlier, I take it that was helped with the soy? Is this your first month trying with it? I have lost track with the previous posts I have read!! :wacko:

Think I will stop the asprin as poppy makes sense with the implantation as I had no problems that way either.


----------



## poppy666

When i took it first time it made me ov later on cd18 of a 28 day cycle i was in a panic didnt think id ov :haha:

Vicvicx hope ive not said the wrong thing about asprin, i just decided to take if i got my bfp didnt want to deter you from taking it now x


----------



## Vicvicx

Not at all Poppy. You guys know loads about all this stuff and I'm still learning so any advice is appreciated! :thumbup:

Makes sense as I had no probs with implantation before so maybe that is one area that may not be broken so why fix it?


----------



## poppy666

Yep your totally right :thumbup: we'll get our sticky bean, already told OH he's being tied to the bed and nooooooooooo escape on ovulation weekend :haha:


----------



## Vicvicx

LOL :rofl::rofl:

Have to show oh this thread when he gets home so he knows he is not alone - thats is he can get his handcuffs off!! lol :sex:

In fact maybe not - then he will want to start and abused oh's thread!!


----------



## poppy666

They all play the 'hard done to' but love it really :rofl: are you using preseed or concieve+ ?


----------



## Vicvicx

Used conceive + for the first time last cycle. Prob tmi and a bit embarrassing to admit but here goes.

I had bout only the bottle with applicators or anything..... so one night I thought maybe I should try and get it 'in' a bit further. Well the only thing I could think of was a small syringe that i had to give my dogs liquid medicine.

Luckily enough I had a new one but just as well as I would have probably used one that already had been in my dogs mouth otherwise!!! Yuk. The things you do.:blush: ha ha


----------



## poppy666

:haha:

Last cycle was my first time trying preseed and made the mistake of allowing OH to put one of the tubes in, he squirted the whole lot in... omg it was a swamp down there it went everywhere :rofl: did it myself after that :dohh:


----------



## Vicvicx

:haha: Pretty sure its got its advantages and once we get used to it, oh will be able to dispose to of goggles and arms bands :rofl:

So when would you usually ov (on a so called normal cycle) and are you considering soy this cycle?


----------



## poppy666

Im new to charting too last cycle when i got my bfp was first time charting so i knew i ov'd on CD18, but prior to that i always had the odd twinge or cramp from ovaries around cd14-16.. so knew it was quite late that cycle on soy.

Yes decided to take on Monday CD3-7 and take 120mg then 160 last two days and see what happens, im not expecting a miracle this cycle cos ive only got my af back, but will see x


----------



## Glowstar

I had Implanon removed September and didn't get AF until November didn't do any kind of OPK's or anything but did have plenty of EWCM around CD14-15. December didn't get +OPK until CD17!! January Cycle used soy CD3-7 and was getting almost +OPK CD14 then ran out of OPK's :wacko:

This cycle added vit B6 and took soy CD2-6 and early OV so not sure what has brought it forward :shrug:

We have been using Conceive Plus...I LOVE it.....I insert some with my fingers and also a BLEEP :haha: then OH applies some too.

C'mon one of you ladies....a BFP pretty please SOON!!!


----------



## Vicvicx

Fingers firmly crossed for you. Maybe soy will help thing regulate a bit quicker.

Some people believe - along with a million other things that you are more fertile after so there is always hope :dust:

I have been doing opk's from end of af so I can try and see whats happening this month. Just done one there and bfn but glad as OH home on Tues so hope I can hold out until then - although hope not long after as he will be away again soon but not sure when yet. aarrrgg another factor to deal with.

love conceive + too - although new to it, it helps when you are on seven days straight. Does the trick!! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Not sure if its this thread or other soy thread that it shows you who got their bfp's and what cd they took it, gonna have a nosy now x


----------



## Erica92

Afternoon ladies- 

welcome Vicvicx, I'm sorry for your loss and hope that this is YOUR month! 

Poppy- yeah for starting Soy

me- im 9dpo no symptoms at all except that AF like cramping I got on 6 and 7dpo I actually tested this morning just b/c my midwife suggested I test early and get a progesterone test asap if it's + but it was a BFN.... I know im not out yet as 9dpo is pretty early but still I somehow just don't feel like this is my month.... :( 

Last cycle I started spotting right before bed on 9dpo so if I can make it thru the day tomorrow w/o bleeding it'll at least mean a better LP....


----------



## poppy666

Hey Erica i agree 9dpo is still early and implantation can be anywhere between 6-10dpo... so fx for you xx


----------



## Erica92

Thanks Poppy Im in an ok good place right now where I feel like Im not going to be devastated (like usual) if/when it's a BFN...

We're having our neighbors over for dinner tonight so that should be fun and then just hanging out tomorrow hopefully AF and her evil cousing spotting stay AWAY :)


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey Erica92 - thanks and hopefully!!

9 dpo is early but what I would say is when i got my BFP, I was convinced i was getting :witch: as I had all the symptoms and knew for sure I couldn't be pregnant and lo n behold I got a BFP that moth so fx'd for you :winkwink: x


----------



## Erica92

Thanks guys- it's funny I posted that I was ok with not getting a bfp then fell asleep on the couch and had a dream that i DID get a bfp.... (aren't dreams wonderful!!!)

Im going to wait and test again on Monday if the evil witch hasn't found me- 

Thanks I appreciate the words of encouragement-- hopefully it's just too early, it was only an IC so we'll see what Monday brings.....


----------



## Erica92

So count me out- Temps down this morning and pink when I wipe :( Worst of all it means ANOTHER 9 day lp. DEF can't get pg with that short of an LP.....

I think we're done trying- Im putting my thermometer in the drawer throwing out the leftover OPK's and moving on-- Definitely feeling sad this morning but Im sure I'll be better tomorrow and better in the long run not to be consumed by ttc.

I'll keep checking in and cheering you all on!


----------



## Glowstar

:flower: Erica. How long have you been TTC? 

That first day is always the hardest :nope: please don't give up. Can your Doctor not help you with the LP issue :shrug: Maybe a month or two off 'actively trying' will help you? I wish I knew a really good answer for you......:cry: 
Meant to say...have you tried VIT B6? I am sure you probably already have but I tried it this month and Ov'd on CD10 not sure of that is the definite reason for O'ing earlier but previously O'ing anywhere between 14-19 on 26-30 day cycles. Just a thought.


----------



## Erica92

Thanks Glowstar- I actually haven't tried B6 I have heard or it helping short LP issues but also heard of it delaying O (though seems like it moved it up for you that rocks!) and since I tend to O on the later side I was weary of trying it. I know I prob could call my midwife and go on progesterone suppositories after I O or could try clomid to maybe have a stronger ovulation and thus longer LP (which is actually what I was hoping the Soy would do).

I don't know- My quick history since I don't think I ever gave it..... I was annovulatory when I first came off the pill 5 years ago after DH and I got married and we went thru over a year of IF treatments and were finally succesful with IVF and had our twins. DH is fine with being done but I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have another but we'll never go down the IF road again b/c it was so much $$$$$$ and time and heartache. We have been trying for the past 7 months but only 4/5 actively trying (i.e timed bding, charting, etc...) 

And you're right CD1 is always the WORST so maybe I'll feel differently in a few days-- But right now im just kind of done with waiting to O stressing over BDing and temps, and then the 2ww and being dissapointed especially since my body obviously isn't doing what it should be doing (i.e the short LP). 

I am VERY lucky to have the kids that we have and while I love the idea of another baby it just might not be in the cards for us so I think I need to just come to terms with it and move on-

But Im still here keeping my fx for all of you guys


----------



## Glowstar

Wow! you have been through a lot Erica.....glad you have your twins :baby:

I suppose only you will know when enough is enough but 4-5 months isn't really a long time. Like you say you may feel differently tomorrow. I haven't been through what you have and have two teen daughters, TTC my third.

I try and plan what I will do next cycle before the one I am on even ends...I find it strangely comforting and it cushions the blow of AF. I suppose it's different living in the states because Clomid and Progesterone must cost you $$$$$ :nope: 

I hope whatever you decide that you will stick with us :hugs: and hope in a couple of days you'll feel better :flower:


----------



## Vicvicx

Och Erica sorry to hear you are feeling so low today :hugs:

Sounds like you have been through the mill and like Glowstar said, only you will know when you have had enough. So many people have said as soon as you stop trying it will happen! If you do decide to have rest from all the stressing then I hope you can prove them right :friends: x


----------



## Erica92

Thanks guys I spend the morning and a portion of the afternoon sulking and feeling depressed but now Im feeling much more upbeat and I AM going to try the B vitamins. Bought a B100 vitamin and started taking them today!

Now my big question is should I do the B vit AND soy or just stick with the B vit?


----------



## Glowstar

Glad you are feeling better Erica :hugs: I took them both together, did Soy CD2-6 and the Vit B6 but I only took 30miu :shrug: was a bit scared to dabble any higher than that, there are some threads on here about it so maybe a search will give you a better ball park figure of what to take :winkwink:


----------



## Erica92

I did find a GREAT B vitamin thread on this same site and lots of ladies with lots of info so Im diving in and taking a B100 since my LP is SO CRAPTASTIC.... now I just can't decide if I should take the soy in addition or leave well enough alone and just do the B Vit.....

any suggestions?


----------



## poppy666

Take it too sweetie only supplements and another lady on my thread took both togethor :thumbup:

I start Soy tonight bit scary cos ive only taken it once and i mc'd, but doing it on cd3-7 for stronger egg oppose to cd2-6 for more eggs... x


----------



## Glowstar

Erica, I am sure I have read of people taking them together and can't see it doing any harm :shrug:

Poppy, good luck with the soy :winkwink: I did 3-7 last time and BFN so thought I'd mix it up and try 2-6 this time...hey whatever works right :haha:

I am a bit worried today as had a temp drop this morning almost below coverline :shrug: been cramping on right ovary this morning and backache on right side. The cramping is less specific now and more of a low dull ache...makes me wonder if I have def ov'd now :wacko: hope temp creeps back up again tomorrow. I did a test on FF and if temp had been a smidge lower than this mornings it wiped out my OV :wacko: not been using OPK's as thought that was it but might POAS when I get home just in case and BD again tonight...just in case. I am actually boring myself analysing everything so much :blush::haha::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar it could well be your implantation dip... i know they say between 6dpo-10dpo.. but they also say it can on odd occassions go 2 days either side too 4dpo or 12dpo :thumbup:


----------



## Erica92

Thanks for the input ladies!

Poppy- yeah on starting Soy tonight~ We'll be cycle buddies as Im CD2 and will start my soy tomorrow!

Glowstar I agre with poppy re: the implantation dip. hoping that's what your temp dip is and it SHOOTS back up tomorrow!

My period is def WAY heavier than usual! guess that means the soy helped my lining last time with more estrogen etc.... now if only I can fix my LP Maybe just MAYBE an egg could implant---


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooooo we can ss togethor :haha: yes fx B vit sorts your LP out :hugs:


----------



## Erica92

Thanks I talked with a naturopath that my midwife reccomended and she gave me the go ahead to take the soy and the Bvits (somehow I just felt better having a 2nd opinion). So starting the soy tomorrow. I think Im going to gradually increase my dose this time and do 
50
50
100
150
200

What do you think? What dose are you taking Poppy?


----------



## poppy666

Well last time i took 160mg then 200mg last 2 days, but im thinking either 120 or 160 all 5 days :shrug: lol decisions decisions


----------



## Glowstar

Sounds good to me Erica. I did 120,120,160,160,200 so similar idea gradually building it up. 

FX'd crossed for you this cycle :kiss:


----------



## Erica92

Mine come in 50mg pills so maybe I'll do 50, 100, 100, 150, 200. 

Last cycle I did 150 all 5 days.


----------



## poppy666

See i thought id gradually build up but if i was on clomid you couldnt do it that way :wacko: so ive decided to take 160mg ' i think' :dohh::haha:


----------



## Erica92

hmm good point... what to do, what to do??? So hard to make these decisions-


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Erica92

So I took 100mg today (cd3) I think I'll do 100, 150, 150, 200, 200

Quiet today how is everyone?


----------



## poppy666

Heyyyyyyyyyyy Erica im good :flower:

Well i took 160mg last night, took me till 11.30pm to decide on dosage :haha:


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi guys. Just checking in to see how you are???

Well I'm totally p***d off. I have just got the first positive OPK since my miscarriage 3 months ago!! Was soooo excited until OH phoned and told me all flights from his rig have been suspended due to the weather. :cry: He was supposed to be home tonight which would have been ideal.

If he is very lucky, he might make it home for tom night at the earliest. Aaaarrrggghh!!! :hissy::hissy: Now that I am finally getting back to normal, we will probably miss the boat!! Even if he manages tom night, i'm pretty sure that will be too late.

God that feels good to have a rant x


----------



## poppy666

lol rant away :haha:

As bad as my OH working away :dohh: you got between 12-36hrs fx he back tomoz sweetie x


----------



## Vicvicx

Thanks Poppy. Same boat as me with the added hurdle of timing with work! God its sooo hard. ](*,)

Will def give it a go if he gets home tho.

How you going with the soy this past few days? You feeling a bit more confident about taking them?


----------



## poppy666

Yep 2nd night tonight.. was a bit scared last night but its done now, what will be will be... yes my OH drives all over the place he in Germany now till friday so luckily i dont need his bits till next weekend lol x


----------



## Vicvicx

I'm sure you will be absolutely fine and fx'd that you will soon be saying how you have managed a BFP twice on soy - and on the first month!!!!


----------



## poppy666

LOL Now that be funny :haha: fx for us all x


----------



## Erica92

V- Sorry about OH getting delayed that is SO frustrating.... hang in there I have gotten 3 + opk's in a row before starting on a Thursday evenign and didn't O still Saturday so hopefully you've got some time and tomorrow will be fine timing for BD.

Poppy- yeah on deciding on your dose and I too sat for about 5-10 minutes trying to decide on a dose LOL


----------



## poppy666

Erica we better get our BFPs then or next cycle we'll be sat there all week deciding on a dose lmao x


----------



## Erica92

LOL so true Poppy!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies!!! I can see you all sitting there like this :shrug::shrug: over your Soy doses :haha:

Well I am trying not to symptom spot but my horrible symptom spotting altar ego won't let me :devil:

Temps shot right up this morning.......so SS so far....

3DPO heartburn?? weird cos never ever ever have it, but I did have a couple of drinks night before
4DPO backache and pain in right ovary area, which went and then low dull aches
5DPO Got an angry red swollen spot on my nipple!!! really painful and stabbing pain in nipple?? More backache today. Cramping :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance::happydance: im not saying it sounds promising or you'll SS :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance::happydance: im not saying it sounds promising or you'll SS :haha:


Funny thing is before BC I just used to have AF and then never had a symptom until it arrived next time, never had cramps, backache etc. 

4th cycle TTC and at some point I feel like I have had every symptom going :haha: i generally tend not to post about them but for some reason feel a little bit more positive this cycle.
Also, had headache yesterday and today CP has gone rock hard and tightly closed :shrug: oh...and how shall I put it...very windy :blush:

AGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH stop me now.....please :haha:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Your at it again :haha:

Im going to stalk your chart now cos it looks good :happydance: only symptom i had off the Soy last time before my BFP was a lower backache right where my right ovary was, bit of heartburn and a stabbing pain in my right boob behind the nipple.

I had the cramping on and off right from ovulation time and one night i remember it woke me up.. when i thought back after my BFP it was my implantion day :wacko:


----------



## Erica92

Glowstar- Sounds promising although Im a big believer in not symptom spotting b/c it does tend to drive me batty in the 2ww and everyone and every pg is SO different BUT that being said it def does sound promising!!!

I too will be chart stalking and keeping everything crossed!

I think the Bvits are giving me headaches :( I know it's a possible symptom so Im just rolling with it and hoping as my body adjusts they'll get better (or non-existant). Anyone know if you can take excedrin early on in your cycle? I know people take asprin to help with lining issues. I know I shouldn't take advil anyone know what I CAN take?? Especially if this is going to be an everyday thing???


----------



## future_numan

Ok, update...
AF is due tomorrow and ( TMI ) I had brown discharge two days ago and once when I wiped it was red , I thought it was the begining of my AF a couple of days early but since then there has been nothing:wacko: 
Is this normal ???


----------



## Erica92

Hmm lots of people who get BFP's get spotting before hand..... I say go POAS!!!! and report back! Good luck :)

as for me I got my cd3 b/w back and everything came back normal but my midwife reccomended I go on 50mg clomid to help combat the short LP. She called in a script but Im not sure my DH will be willing to go the medical route (especially with the slight risk of twins) so we'll see what we end up doing this month.

What do you guys think? Go this month with Soy or try the clomid (if DH gets onboard?)


----------



## Glowstar

I say go POAS too :flower:

Erica that's a tough one :shrug: if it was me I would prob take the Clomid.....but on the other hand and to not upset DH...maybe ONE month on Soy and then Clomid?? surprised they haven't mentioned progesterone supps for the short LP :shrug:


----------



## future_numan

I know this is going to sound silly, but what is POAS:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

POAS = Piss On A Stick :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

LOL @ Poppy :haha::thumbup:

I am feeling a bit confused with my temps...back down again this morning and they don't seem massively higher than my pre-ov temps :shrug: surely if anything good was happening they should go up and stay up :shrug: 
GAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD I HAAAAAAAAATE the 2WW :growlmad::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Expect the unexpected i say... ive seen charts with no dip and temp falling they still got a bfp :wacko:


----------



## loveanurse1

hey ladies ..just wanted to give you my update..
i went to ob yesterday and i have to have surgery to remove my baseball sized cyst and she said i will most likely lose my left ovary in the process..monday is the day..i blame myself :(..and can't tell anyone but you all..


----------



## poppy666

Thats terrible news, but dont blame yourself sweetie... did you not mention the Soy to ob?


----------



## loveanurse1

no..i did not want to tell her..dr's don't like you to do things without "their" permission..u know..my hubs says i have had pain far too long for it to have been caused by soy but i am not so confident..


----------



## poppy666

If you had pain before the Soy maybe the Soy aggravated it to a point it needed attention?

Have they said that you will lose your ovary for sure or a possibility x


----------



## future_numan

:witch: found me this morning :grr:
Game plan is I am going to try the soy again this month but from CD 3 - CD 7 and 200mg.
I have a DR appointment on March 3rd and I will be asking for a referal the the ferility DR we used last time. It took a couple of months to get an appointment so we shall see if soy works and we don't need to go[-o&lt;


----------



## loveanurse1

she said that most likely the cyst has encompassed the ovary since it's so big and that she would not be able to salvage my ovary....in my quest to have my baby...i just took the soy without thinking that anything bad could really happen you know?


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sounds like a good plan :thumbup:


----------



## Erica92

HUGE HUGS love a nurse. PLEASE don't blame yourself, no way to know if the soy was a cuplrit (lots of people NOT ttc and not taking supplements or meds get cysts on their ovaries) I know I've had ruptured cysts before..... Just PLEASE don't blame yourself---

Glowstar- wierd about the temps but like Poppy said you just never know. I think this time Im not even going to temp in the 2ww after I have confirmed Ov. It drives me batty analyzing and the only reason I temp is to confirm O so this time Im not goign to bother.

And Im not going to take the clomid this month. Im going to bump up my soy dose to 200 and take the Bvits and go from there and maybe just do nothing but the Bvits and progesterone cream and try to lengthen my LP. 

Oh and I COULD just go on prometrium after O but that's just masking the the issue I'd really like to try to solve it with Bvits or soy to produce a stronger O and better quality Corpus Luteum which is why (we think) my LP is so craptastic.

Don't know if that made any sense as Im kind of rambly---

Anyway, hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## Vicvicx

Erica - thanks for the advice, I don't usually test again after a +ve opk but I just did one and it was still a strong positive. I have had cramps since this morning too so hopefully the magical egg is just beginning its journey :yipee:

OH should be home about 8ish tonight so fx'd that we will still make it :winkwink:

Glow - all these symptoms sound good :happydance:

Loveanurse - we've not spoken before but just wanted to say sarry about your recent news :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh tie him to the bed and take no prisoners :haha: gl :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Vicvicx

:rofl::rofl:

LOL poor soul has been travelling all day and told me to get the dinner and shower things ready for him - I think not, he can eat and wash next week!!!!


----------



## poppy666

PS Only thing i hate about this Soy is headaches arghhhhh another 3 days then fx they go x


----------



## Vicvicx

Stick with it Poppy, thats two days down already :thumbup:

Looking for any thoughts on whether I may not yet have ovulated? My cervix went high and soft yesterday and some fertile cm started, positive ov test yesterday and today with cervix still high and some more fertile cm. I have had some cramping today and hoping that is due to the release of the egg.

Do you think I have already ovulated or (hopefully) that the process is just beginning? I think that is one of those questions with 20 answers but any ideas would be appreciated :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Sounds like your still ovulating because they say once you ov you cm goes really dry x


----------



## Vicvicx

Thats good to know as cm still there. Also, before mmc, I always had ov pains before I ov but I have read you can get pains before during and after so i'm glad there is still some hope. :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Think i only experienced ov pain before i ov'd never really paid too much attention to my body till ttc, taking the Soy last time gave me ongoing cramps off and on after i ov'd, so will see what happens this cycle x

Fx'd you be ok xx


----------



## Erica92

V- I say keep BDing..... and have you thought about temping. I temp for this EXACT reason so I don't have to second guess when I O'd, if I O'd etc.... 

but for the record I agree with Poppy to keep BDing and you may have already and it's just taking a big for your CF to dry up (happened to me last cycle) or you haven't yet and def want to keep up the BDing and catch that EGG

Poppy - Im sorry about the headaches Im having them too, but I think mine are from the Bvit not the soy- hoping they get better soon only a few more days of the soy left for you


----------



## happyshopper

Evening all, I just wanted to let you know that the nasty :witch: found me today, and boy has she been nasty! My cramps have been about 3 times worse than normal. 
Even though I feel really bad, I am contemplating taking soy again this month. All this pain will be worth it if I get a BFP. I ovulated it a 5 days late last month which I don't really want so I take soy a day earlier (day 2). I have also bought some B-vit 100 to hopefully get rid of the spotting. FX its the last AF I will get in a while.
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Erica92

Im sorry Happyshopper :( HUGE HUGS. Im taking B100vits now too!

Hope the cramps ease up


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::hugs::hugs: fx'd you ov earlier this cycle xxx


----------



## inkdchick

hiya poppy how are you hun x


----------



## poppy666

Im ok lovely... how you doing and where are you in your cycle i need to catch up lol x


----------



## Glowstar

Loveanurse so sorry about your cyst :hugs: stay well. 

I didn't really get any headaches taking soy...but did ov early taking it CD2-6 so hopefully that will work for you Erica :winkwink: did have mega painful AF though :wacko:

Hope all you ladies get to do some serious :sex: and catch that eggie FX'd!!!

Sorry to all the ladies who got AF...onto the next cycle of hope [-o&lt;

Well from being hopeful I think I will be out this month :nope: my temps are just not staying high at all. Any symptoms I have I can put down to something else and I am just kind of feeling out :shrug: I will keep temping because it's first month doing it......and might be nice eventually to have something to compare. I wonder why I keep looking at my chart throughout the day...like it's going to magically change before my eyes :haha::haha:

Wondering now cos Ov'd early if AF will appear early and only give me a 24 day cycle :shrug:


----------



## loveanurse1

I AM out the this month..af came last night


----------



## happyshopper

Don't lose hope yet Glowstar, its not over yet. I'm sorry loveanurse1 that the :witch: got you. New month means a new opportunity for hope!

Thanks Erica I do feel a lot better today. I'm feeling slightly optimistic that the b-vits 100/soy combo will do the job this month. 

The b-vit 100 tablets are huge and taste hideous. I think they are making me feel dizzy too. Either that or an iron deficiency due to a heavier than normal AF. I think its a good sign, doesn't it mean that my uterine layer was pretty healthy? Just in case, I ate lots of spinach at lunchtime.

I'm starting my first round of soy tonight and starting to feel a bit nervous about taking them. Wish me luck xxx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Poppy xxx


----------



## Phexia

I'm not ttc this cycle but I always pop in here to check on you girls :) Haven't seen a soy BFP for a while so :dust: :dust: for everyone :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Phexia said:


> I'm not ttc this cycle but I always pop in here to check on you girls :) Haven't seen a soy BFP for a while so :dust: :dust: for everyone :hugs:

Awww you too Phexia :hugs:


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey Glowstar, fxd for you, you're not out yet :dust:

Erica, I have tried temping this month but I think it will take a bit to get used to!! I don't think there has been a rise yet, it has been around 36.26. It hasn't risen above 37 yet but i'm not sure if the peak after ov would be that much?

Got another +ov test this afternoon. Although def +ve, I don't think it was just as dark as the two previous days so i'm hoping yesterday was the peak surge as we finally managed to bd last night. :happydance: and will do the same for the next few days, just to make sure :haha:

Hows the headache today Poppy? Hope its getting better x


----------



## poppy666

Headache just on and off but ive been so drained and tired last few days probably why i got so many headaches :shrug: I'll live lol x


----------



## Erica92

Morning/Afternoon ladies--- How is everyone?

glowstar- you'ren ot out until the witch shows up-- and up and down temps could be b/c of a lot of things so don't let your chart get you down. Also I too tend to stare and over analyze my chart durring the 2ww hoping that some pg sign will magically JUMP out at me so your def not alone.

Poppy- how are your headaches? hope you're feeling more energetic, when does DH come home (he travels durring the week right?)

LoveNurse- Im sorry about AF SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS Hugs-

Asf Im good... cd5, two more days of soy to go and taking my Bvits and just hanging out waiting to O---


----------



## poppy666

Erica one day behind me :happydance: yeah headache gone and just picked OH up.. he goes back sunday morning so going to start opks tomorrow or may do one in a bit tbh cos i got twinges on my left ovary :shrug:


----------



## Erica92

ooooo Yeah for ovary twinges! That's exciting. I know Im a WAYS away from O. Last cycle when I took 150 I O'd on cd17 which is the earliest yet so it's getting earlier each month we'll see what this month does on the Bvits and 200mg soy.

hope that opk turns postive soon! Enjoy having your OH home for the weekend!


----------



## bassdesire

My Soy Update!

I took say days 3 and 4 of my cycle. I read a lot and decided I didn't want to finish/it wasn't for me (I am pretty regular and I think I am Oving). Well, I tested at 9 DPO and got a positive, 10 DPO a darker positive FRER and a positive DIGI!!!

I am not sure if they soy had anything to do with it, but I did ovulate a week early. Super strong immediate positive on my OPK. Glad I tested early or I would have missed it all together!

SO, I think soy isn't an all or nothing thing. Maybe more people might benefit from a partial "dose"???


----------



## Erica92

Congrats Bass!! So great to hear a BFP story!


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Bass!!!! :happydance::happydance:

How long had you been trying to conceive???


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo Congratulations Bass :happydance::happydance: Think you do need to opk earlier than normal on Soy b/c you just dont know from month to month if your going to ov early or later :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

My OPK for this afternoon ladies, will take another around 8pm :thumbup: Im only on flipping CD7 :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







opk 008.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4









opk 010.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Erica92

poppy666 said:


> My OPK for this afternoon ladies, will take another around 8pm :thumbup: Im only on flipping CD7 :wacko:

Wow Poppy WAY to go on the postive or almost positive opk. CD7 wow go get that EGG


----------



## poppy666

Im quite stressed now Erica cos its really too early to ov isnt it?? Im generally a 28 day cycle but ov'd last cycle on CD10 of a 26 day month. Thats like 16 days of LP?? confused :wacko:


----------



## Erica92

Hey for someone like me who has a 9 day LP i'll take a 16 day lp anyday. 

And OV on CD10 got you pg last time right? So it looks like if today is your Positive you're still 24-48 hours from OV--- or maybe you're just having a REALLY strong and long surge. I had a 3 day surge 2 cycles ago. first + opk Thursday night, and didn't O until Saturday-

Anyway, try to relax, keep OPKing and BDing and go from there- good luck at least you don't have to wait very long to O I am still probably 2 weeks away.


----------



## poppy666

No last time i took Soy i ov'd on CD18 instead of my usual CD15 of a 28 day cycle. Think the MC has altered my cycles for now. Took another OPK looks like another day or two at the most and i'll get my positive :happydance:


----------



## happyshopper

I hope you don't mind if I ask for some advice. Its less daunting asking for advice on here than the main forum because everyone is so friendly. 
My AF is normally short, usually 1/2 day of heavy flow then spotting for about 3 days. This cycle I had a really heavy flow for about 1.5 days then it stopped quite suddenly. Do you think this is ok? 
Thanks in anticipation xxx


----------



## poppy666

I sometimes have the odd cycle like that, but very rare. Is this normal for you? If not i wouldnt worry too much but keep an eye on your cycles and if it becomes a regualar accurance go have a word with your doctor sweetie x


----------



## Erica92

oops sorry Poppy I misunderstood when you O'd last cycle.... you're right maybe your cycle is still a little screwy after the m/c but people also say that you are most fertile after a m/c so even with the early O Im SUPER SUPER hopeful for you! Looks like the soy is increasing your hormones and popping that egg out a little early-

HappyShopper- I don't have much advice, my period is kind of like that too, heave for 1.5 days and then pretty light. I have heard of other people who said that I had a much heavier period after being on Soy and maybe that's a good thing and the soy made your lining thicker..... 

I know SUPER heavy painful periods are supposedly not great, and super light probably means a not thick enough lining for implantation, so what you're describing actually sounds good. I have/do worry that my period is on the lighter side but I know when I was going thru all the IF treatments I never had lining issues and have always had light periods.

All in all I probably wouldn't worry about it too much unless you only get spotting or it's SUPER heavy and painful....

I don't know if that was AT ALL helpful....


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks again Poppy. I always have a short AF but before this month I was pleased that it was short. Maybe my pre-AF spotting could be to do with a poor lining. I think I will get it checked out with the doctor. I think I'm driving myself mad with my TTC obsession. xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Erica it was really helpful. I've always been a bit of a hyperchondriac and I maybe getting a little too obsessed with my cycle. Goodness knows what I will be like if I ever do get pregnant xxx


----------



## Erica92

I think we all drive ourselves mad with this ttc stuff. There are Just SO MANY factors and hormones and things that have to align perfectly. When you get pg easily you take it all for granted, when you have trouble it becomes overwhelming how many things there are to worry about are "wrong" 

How many days do you spot before AF? I know a lot of women say the Bvits help with pre-af spotting so hopefully it will this time (or even better no af spotting and no af and a BFP instead right!). That does to me signal a progesterone issue. What dpo do you usually start spotting on. I am also trying NPC (natural progesterone cream) this cycle so you could always give that a try too if you think low progersterone is an issue....


----------



## Glowstar

Poppy...yay for that eggie :happydance:

Like you I ov'd early so does that mean a short cycle :shrug: so far mine have been between 26-30 days, average being 28...that would give me an 18 day LP :wacko: I am thinking this might be my shortest cycle yet and to expect AF between CD24. 

Happyshopper....agree with Erica....maybe the BVits will work, FX'd they do :hugs:

9DPO...and jack s**t happening...no cm, more watery last few days :shrug: cervix is def closed and firm though...no sore (.)(.)......massive temp rise this morning....but just think I have the craggiest weird chart ever I am sure by the time it's finished it will be a dot to dot of mother nature flipping me the bird :haha::haha:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Erica, 
I have been monitoring my periods for about 6 months though only started charting last month and used the CBFM the month before that. The month when I used the CBFM I took only a small amount of B-vits and my spotting was reduced by a day (started on 7DPO with 11 day LP). Last month I took soy and upped my B-vit 6 by 20mg and I got to 9DPO without spotting and a 13 day LP. The length of spotting stayed the same as the previous month but it seemed much lighter and one afternoon it even stopped. 
If my spotting doesn't improve then it must be something else causing it and will have to go to the doctor. I think low progesterone is more likely because my diet has been pretty poor with lots of sugar and very little exercise. I think I will buy some progesterone cream too just to cover all bases. Which brand do you use?
Anyway thanks for listening and I hope we both get to the bottom of the spotting. 
Congratulations Bass, have a very happy and healthy 9 months. I hope its the start of a run of :bfp: on this thread. 
Glowstar - wow what a jump! FX its a really good sign. 
Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Erica92

HappySHopper- I bought Progest cream that was reccomended on another board. I got it from amazon and got the big tube for $20 with free shipping (to the US) and I saw the same thing in my health food store for $30 so I think it was a good deal (But if I run out at least I know I can get it there) 

Glowstar- nice big temp jump, Ill be keeping my fingers crossed that you're our next BFP God knows we need some more!!!!

Poppy- how are you doing this morning? How's your OPKing going?

Me- last day of Soy (whoo hoo) and am noticing my cf starting to change to creamy which is def earlier than last cycle but I still think when I O will be a big ol wildcard between the highter soy dosage and the addition of the Bvits but check CF multiple times throughout the day and once it moves to EWCM Ill start OPKing and go from there. Could be early, could be late...... ??

GORGEOUS day here so trying to enjoy it since tomorrow is going to be cold and rainy/snowy! Hope you're having a great Saturday ladies


----------



## poppy666

My last Soy last night :happydance: Did another opk this afternoon on two different brands and looks nearer so wont be long dont think. Our weather was awful rainy n snowy at times x
 



Attached Files:







opk saturday 004.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Erica92

Exciting Poppy!!! Ugh on the icky weather but hopefully you're having a cozy day with DH (and lots of BDing) :)


----------



## poppy666

Just done tonights opk but its lighter than this afternoon's, think i left other one today a bit longer than i should of before taking picture, few more days yet i think :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







opk tonight 004.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Erica92

That's actually good b/c I know you were worried about Oing too early so if you're still a few days away from your true positive and then 24-48 hours from Oing then you'll probably end up being closer to cd14 then you had originally thought!!!


----------



## poppy666

Yes i hope so :hugs: very unpredictable when your on the Soy how your cycle is going to run :wacko: but testing everyday n making sure the little bugger dont slip through the net :haha:

How are you? x


----------



## Erica92

Im doing well- had a fun day and am just hanging out at cd7 although my CM is kind of ew(ish) which is WAY early for me but Im thinking maybe it was just semen obscured (hard to tell). If it's still there tomorrow I might take an opk we'll see.

Like you said you realy just can't count on anything and def don't want to miss that egg!

I have also been reading ALOT of postive stories on my Bvits board of them helping extend people's LP and also BFP's so Im don't even have my mind set on a BFP this cycle as much as I do a better LP--- (small steps)


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck with the BVits Erica...hope they help you get that sticky bean!!
I would start OPK's early because you just never know :shrug: not sure why I started mine early this cycle but glad I did as + and ov on CD10!! not much notice at all and much earlier than last few cycles :wacko: 

I hope I get a BFP soon would like to have an EDD while I am still 40 :winkwink:
I hate the 2WW it's crap :haha::haha:


----------



## bassdesire

Hey there and thank you. 

Trying for several months--kind of lost count :) Really happy and hope the bean sticks!


----------



## Erica92

Glowstar- when will you test? your ticker says 10dpo your getting close to test time!!! keeping my fx (and toes x) for you!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Erica92 said:


> Glowstar- when will you test? your ticker says 10dpo your getting close to test time!!! keeping my fx (and toes x) for you!!!!

Tested yesterday and today and both BFN, seriously don't think this will be by month. TCOYF has me as only 9DPO :shrug: not sure why but it picked me as OV CD11 not CD10 :shrug: so suppose could be either. Temps still up but seen loads of charts like that and not pregnant. 

I might leave it for a couple of days. I have no symptoms at all now :wacko: had a cramp free day yesterday. No out of ordinary CM, nothing to write home about at all. Feel like AF on way this AM though.....:growlmad:


----------



## hope4bump

Temps looking good glowstar. Fx for you .


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv just ordered my soy for next cycle :) x


----------



## Erica92

Glowstar- ditto hope4bump the temps look good and we'll jsut keep our dx that it's too early to test and those BFN's turn BFP!

Hi babyhopes! Yeah for starting Soy next cycle!

Poppy- how's your weekend? Get that + opk yet? Hope you're having fun BDing and enjoying your weekend with DH


----------



## poppy666

Hi Erica OH gone back to work but home tomorrow evening for the night.

My OPKs for this weekend.

1st Fridays, 2nd Saturdays and 3rd Todays x
 



Attached Files:







opk 008.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7









opk saturday 004.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8









opk tonight 004.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Erica92

poppy666 said:


> Hi Erica OH gone back to work but home tomorrow evening for the night.
> 
> My OPKs for this weekend.
> 
> 1st Fridays, 2nd Saturdays and 3rd Todays x

Hmmm Saturday's looks the most positive to me!!!!! Glad Oh will be home tomorrow to catch that Eggie :)


----------



## poppy666

Yes i thought so too and we dtd early hours of this morning so some :spermy: already there waiting hopefully, then dtd again tomorrow and thats it cos he's off back to work, arghhhhhhhhhh timimg :sex: when they work away is such a nightmare lol


----------



## Glowstar

Erica92 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Erica OH gone back to work but home tomorrow evening for the night.
> 
> My OPKs for this weekend.
> 
> 1st Fridays, 2nd Saturdays and 3rd Todays x
> 
> Hmmm Saturday's looks the most positive to me!!!!! Glad Oh will be home tomorrow to catch that Eggie :)Click to expand...


I agree, Saturday's def looks most promising :winkwink: glad you are getting some :sex: in :happydance:


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Hiya everyone, just checking in. :) I did the soy again this month but used a lesser dose, I did 160 two days and 200 three days.. got stupid AF again today, four days early! Arrggh! Can't say I'm really upset this time though, I didn't expect that it worked because I didn't feel as if I ovulated like I did when I took the 200mg all five days. Think I might take a little break now though and focus on losing some weight as I feel like the weight is the reason I'm not getting pregnant in the first place. Good luck to the rest of you, hope we see some BFP's soon!! :)


----------



## Erica92

Poppy- despite timing being an issue with DH working away it looks like your timing will be great this month!

BabyBump- Im sorry for AF sucks sucks sucks. Enjoy your break and focusing on just you and loosing some weight etc.... HUGS

Me- I'm just hanging out- had a nice weekend, CF has def moved to creamy/lotiony and at times has a wee bit of stretch to it. It will be interesting to see when I O this cycle. Coudl be early considering the earlier change in CF or I could have many days of creamy before ew so time will tell!


----------



## KimmeeMee

Hey Ladies! I wanted to jump in and join the Soy train. I've worked very hard to control my cycles and shorten them holistically. This cycle, I drank Red Clover infusions on days 5-9 (Red Clover is a natural estrogen, like Soy) and I ovulated about a week earlier. I'm loving it! I bought a container of Soy Isoflavones from our Holistic Pharmacy out here, because the Red Clover always seems to be sold out and I'm tired of having to order. So next cycle (unless this one results in a BFP) will be my first Soy Iso cycle! =) We've been TTC for 4 years now... it'd be nice if this was what I needed!


----------



## neuros

I'm keen to try to but when I checked with my FS he said it's meant for menopausal women and he's never heard that it can be used to aid ovulation?!?!?! Any thoughts?


----------



## Glowstar

KimmeeMee said:


> Hey Ladies! I wanted to jump in and join the Soy train. I've worked very hard to control my cycles and shorten them holistically. This cycle, I drank Red Clover infusions on days 5-9 (Red Clover is a natural estrogen, like Soy) and I ovulated about a week earlier. I'm loving it! I bought a container of Soy Isoflavones from our Holistic Pharmacy out here, because the Red Clover always seems to be sold out and I'm tired of having to order. So next cycle (unless this one results in a BFP) will be my first Soy Iso cycle! =) We've been TTC for 4 years now... it'd be nice if this was what I needed!


Welcome aboard :hugs: hope soy works for you...better still that you don't need it :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

neuros said:


> I'm keen to try to but when I checked with my FS he said it's meant for menopausal women and he's never heard that it can be used to aid ovulation?!?!?! Any thoughts?


Hi, personally I wouldn't mention it to a FS because anything they don't prescribe they won't agree with. Yes it is meant for menopausal women and it helps them through it by giving their body the extra hormones it doesn't have anymore that encourage ovulation, therefore if you ARE ovulating it gives you stronger follicles and better eggs ie boosts what you already have.
With anything like this if you are unsure or have regular cycles etc etc I wouldn't take it. Many women take it as a last resort because like me are 40+ and need all the help they can get or have been TTC for a long time and are willing to give something else a go. Also it is a natural remedy which is why you can buy it over the counter unlike for example clomid :winkwink:


----------



## happyshopper

Well last dose of soy tonight! I'm getting some ovary twinges so I have a feeling I will ov a bit earlier this month which would be cool. 
I am also having lots of dizzy spells but I'm not sure if soy is causing them or B-vits 100. If I was in the TWW I would be getting v. excited but as I am definately not pregnant they are a bit of nuisance. xxx


----------



## neuros

Glowstar said:


> Hi, personally I wouldn't mention it to a FS because anything they don't prescribe they won't agree with. Yes it is meant for menopausal women and it helps them through it by giving their body the extra hormones it doesn't have anymore that encourage ovulation, therefore if you ARE ovulating it gives you stronger follicles and better eggs ie boosts what you already have.
> With anything like this if you are unsure or have regular cycles etc etc I wouldn't take it. Many women take it as a last resort because like me are 40+ and need all the help they can get or have been TTC for a long time and are willing to give something else a go. Also it is a natural remedy which is why you can buy it over the counter unlike for example clomid :winkwink:

I've tried for > 2 years and am going to be 34 this year. Have highly irregular cycles and don't ovulate every month. I've had 3 failed cycles of clomid and decided to take a rest. Am also undergoing acupuncture treatment. Also just started growth hormones injections - https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...-human-growth-hormones-saizen-injections.html

Sounds like I'm trying everything yeah? Hope I won't be overdoing it. I'm really hoping the growth hormones and acupuncture will work. Else I think next time I'll try the soy...


----------



## dekerlady88

Hey ladies! Been awhile since i posted been havng issues with my computer. I am typing this from my ipod touch heh... Anyway. Soy sure did something interesting for me. Shortened my cycle to 22 days, had cramping the whole time and had a five day period of clear discharge with itty bitty brown stringy bits in it. Gah my body does something different every month. Before starting ttc i had perfect 26 or 28 day ycles with 5 or 6 days og normal af flOw. This shit is so obnoxious!(pardon my french.) First gyno exam since we started ttc will be a week from today. Nervous to hear what he says when i tell him we're starting our 12th cycle....


----------



## dekerlady88

Oh and never got close to a pos on an opk!


----------



## Erica92

Deker- that is SO frustrating WTH I hope that your doc really takes the time to listen to you and find the perfect path forward for you--- HUGS I was annovulatory and got pg with IVF so I know how frustrating it is when your body doesn't do what it's supposed to and Im STILL dealing with it. ARGH hang in there and keep us posted.

Happy Shopper- yeah for ovary twinges hope you gear up to O soon

Glowstar- how are you doing durring your 2ww. How are your temps? hopefuly high high high! 

Me- got a big of ewcm. not much and not that stretchy but looks like it's moving in that directions so we'll see what tomorrow brings. Im thinking about doing an opk today just to make sure I don't miss an early surge but I don't think i'll get my + for a few days.....


----------



## poppy666

Well ive not had much ewcm this cycle watery but nothing much on the stretchy side :shrug: used Preseed once so hope that helped. Think i ov'ed today cos my opk this evening was quite faint... fx i'll be 1dpo tomorrow but wont know for 3 days when FF puts crosshairs in x


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> Well ive not had much ewcm this cycle watery but nothing much on the stretchy side :shrug: used Preseed once so hope that helped. Think i ov'ed today cos my opk this evening was quite faint... fx i'll be 1dpo tomorrow but wont know for 3 days when FF puts crosshairs in x


I didn't really have any either :shrug: maybe we are old and shrivelled and so is our EWCM :rofl:

Erica...test,test,test!!! if you have IC's one a day isn't going to harm...don't miss that surge and egg :hugs:

Deker...sorry you having such problems.....hopefully doc's will sort you out :winkwink:


I think AF might show in a few days....just got 'that AF feeling', it's a bit like 'that Friday feeling' but much crapper :haha: I am not testing anymore it's too disappointing and ultimately what will be will be....right :coffee:
At least if I make it a few more days I'll know I have a decent LP...which is kind of a disguised bonus in a weird roundabout way :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

At this rate my LP going to be 16 days again like last month :dohh: Glowstar last time i was on soy i had loads of ewcm plus spotting, but different this time :wacko:

Oh well like you what will be will be :hugs: hang in there tho symptoms of af coming mimic bfps :winkwink::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> At this rate my LP going to be 16 days again like last month :dohh: Glowstar last time i was on soy i had loads of ewcm plus spotting, but different this time :wacko:
> 
> Oh well like you what will be will be :hugs: hang in there tho symptoms of af coming mimic bfps :winkwink::dust::dust::dust:

Scoff ye not Poppy....people would stab you in the back for a 16 day LP :haha: 

Thanks for the babydust :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Oh no i just want my 28 day cycle back n ov on cd14/15 i cant be doing with this 26 day thing n ovulating this early its stressful im not use to it :haha:


----------



## bassdesire

Has anyone else with more regular cycles considered taking soy for fewer days? Do you all find that it is all or nothing? Like I said, I did only 2 days and then realized I shouldn't mess with my decent cycle--and, it worked (could be or could not be related). 

Maybe for those ladies with more regular cycles the shortened dose would be better? Just a thought!!

By the way, I did read through this WHOLE thing last month-now THAT took a lot of time!


----------



## Glowstar

bassdesire said:


> Has anyone else with more regular cycles considered taking soy for fewer days? Do you all find that it is all or nothing? Like I said, I did only 2 days and then realized I shouldn't mess with my decent cycle--and, it worked (could be or could not be related).
> 
> Maybe for those ladies with more regular cycles the shortened dose would be better? Just a thought!!
> 
> By the way, I did read through this WHOLE thing last month-now THAT took a lot of time!

I might try that next time....hey whatever works right :winkwink:

Well my temps have gone sky high this morning :shrug: woke up with a stuffy nose though...only one nostril...weird, so not sure if I am coming down with something :wacko: couldn't come at a worse time to give you false hope with the temps...12dpo...although TCOYF has me as 11dpo. Got pretty bad AF type backache today so will prob be the witch knocking at my door.


----------



## happyshopper

Glowstar - your temps look great this morning. FX the witch turns around and goes back to where she came. 
Bassdesire - you may be right about the dosage. I have a regular cycle but a short LP (or used to be before I used soy) and spotting at around 6DPO. Last month my ovulation was 7 days late and this month its looks like I may ovulate a lot earlier than my normal cycle. I would love a happy medium and ovulate on day 14 on a 28 day cycle. If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I think I'll try your suggestion. BTW Well done on reading the whole thread; that's determination. I got to 180 before skipping to the end.
I had a lovely dream I was pregnant last night, probably due to watching 'one born every minute'. Hope its a premonition xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey guys, just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing :winkwink:

Well i must be in the two week wait by now but already getting cramps!! :shrug:

I have just started temping and not too sure at all. Early in the month, it was 36.26 most days then it went up to 36.88 one day (assume ov) then back down to 36.56 and now back up to 36.76 :wacko:. I really don't have a clue what all this means but I'm sure oh home too late to catch the egg :dohh:

Well at least it will give me a basis to work from next cycle!

Poppy, looks like you managed good timing with oh and ov :happydance: 

Glow, have you tested recently, must be getting close to that time x


----------



## poppy666

Can you not put a ticker in your signature sweetie then we'll able to look at your chart and help you xx


----------



## Glowstar

Vicvicx said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing :winkwink:
> 
> Well i must be in the two week wait by now but already getting cramps!! :shrug:
> 
> I have just started temping and not too sure at all. Early in the month, it was 36.26 most days then it went up to 36.88 one day (assume ov) then back down to 36.56 and now back up to 36.76 :wacko:. I really don't have a clue what all this means but I'm sure oh home too late to catch the egg :dohh:
> 
> Well at least it will give me a basis to work from next cycle!
> 
> Poppy, looks like you managed good timing with oh and ov :happydance:
> 
> Glow, have you tested recently, must be getting close to that time x

Was gonna say same as Poppy. Have you signed up for FF? then we can see your chart. FF usually tells you when you've ov'd but not until after the event but does give you an indication of how many DPO's you are.

Haven't tested today, tempted to POAS when I get home though :blush: kind of getting AF cramps now too....so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Vicvicx

Must have read your mind, i'm trying to set one up now - def need help :dohh:


----------



## Vicvicx

Ah Ha!! Think I managed to post a link to my chart - still trying to work it out. As you can probably tell, I forgot to temp a few days which won't help in the slightest but hey god loves a tryer!! :blush: 

Will def have a better go now that i'm getting the hang of it. Do you think it looks like I ovulated on Saturday?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmm well if you look at my chart i too ov'd Saturday but you need 3 consecutive temp rises for fertility friend to put you ov day in, but yours dip :wacko: wait a few more days


----------



## Vicvicx

I think I have totally messed up with the temping this month. Hopefully will have more of a clue next time round! :growlmad:

But one must strive on and now that I have a shiny new ticker and chart, hopefully I will be able to keep better tabs on it.

Thanks for helping me out x


----------



## poppy666

Dont worry too much this cycle its trial and error at first, but keep taking your temps so you get use to doing it x


----------



## Glowstar

I think the dashed cross hairs is when it can't definitely say OV took place prob because of missing temps so it will use your other data as well, ie ewcm etc. Did you do any OPK's before the other ones?? Normally OV would take place on or after your last positive OPK :shrug:

To me I would have said CD17/18 for OV because of your OPK's and then a temp rise...you missed a couple so they could have risen too but this is my first time temping so still getting the hang of it :wacko:


----------



## Vicvicx

Yeah, due to still getting back on track since mmc, I had been testing since :witch: had finished. I had light lines all month but Tues was the first +ve so pretty sure it was after that as I had 3 +ve days.

I have been looking at the charts on here and I can now understand why they are helpful (when done properly of course! :dohh:)

Getting pretty strong cramps today so sure af won't be long - unless by some miracle its a wee eggy looking to implant :winkwink: so i'm sure I will get a better grip on the charting next month.


----------



## Glowstar

Don't write yourself off Vic :winkwink: it's not over until the fat witch arrives :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

just wanted to say goodluck to you all...my surgery is tomorrow..and i think i am going to switch over to the ntnp method for a few..i worked really hard building up paid days off for maternity leave and now i am using them for something all together different..i am however thankful that i have them for this surgery..
praying i don't recieve some gosh awful news..but i know God is with me..i am trusting in the Lord's will
God Bless ladies..


----------



## poppy666

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow sweetie, will be thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vicvicx

Good luck loveanurse :hugs: Wishing all goes well xx


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck loveanurse will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Erica92

LoveNurse- Good luck today! I hope it goes well and recover is easy

Glowstar- temps look GREAT! POAS and update us REALLY hoping to hear good news.

Poppy- how are you doing? Enjoy the start of your 2ww fingers and toes crossed. 

me- just hanging out. still Creamy CF and just hanging out waiting to Ov... no idea when it could be due first time on the Bvits and Soy....


----------



## poppy666

Yes Erica im guessing 1dpo today, took an opk yesterday and it was fading, CP high this morning, CM dry... took another opk this afternoon n here it is below :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







tue opk 001.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Erica92

Hmm that is WIERD Poppy as that one def looks + grrr how annoying... It's a diff brand than the + on Saturday so maybe that's why?

I guess keep Bding just in case.... and maybe take another opk tonight to see what it does but stick to the same brand---


----------



## Erica92

ps. 2 cycles ago my Strongest opk (i.e test line was darker than the control line) was on the day I ovulated but never had a dark line the day after Ov.... so maybe you're Oing today or did last night (which is what made your temp rise today)-----


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm you may be right there... think will have to keep an eye on my chart for next few days lol 

1st picture is 2 different OPKs done on Saturday ( POS) Then the one today... Yesterdays was really light. :wacko: Think im going to stop poas cos im stressing out :haha:
 



Attached Files:







opk saturday 004.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8









tue opk 006.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmm they pretty much all look +pos to me :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Im just going to go by Saturdays i think, woke up this morning my cp was high and cm was dry, plus temps shot up so im guessing i ov'd yesterday sometime :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Well looks like you DTD at the right time so here's hoping...FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## KimmeeMee

FX for you Poppy. =)


----------



## dekerlady88

Poppy either I'm ovulating or my stomach is twisting on your behalf! think baby thoughts!!!! I'm so excited. Someone needs to get effing pregnant for SURE!


----------



## Glowstar

Don't think it will be me this cycle Deker :wacko: big temp drop this morning and I know the witch is around the corner, if not today by tomorrow :cry:

I am now choked with a really bad cold :growlmad:

Oh well....onto cycle #5....thoughts on taking soy again 3rd cycle in a row :shrug: was thinking if I did to try 200 days 3-5 and leave it at that :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

dekerlady88 said:


> Poppy either I'm ovulating or my stomach is twisting on your behalf! think baby thoughts!!!! I'm so excited. Someone needs to get effing pregnant for SURE!

:haha: Im not banking on it being me not yet dont think my body is back to normal as yet after mc.. but your right its about time there was another bfp on here :happydance: COME ON LADIES :haha:

KimmeeMee thanks sweetie you too :dust::dust:

Glowstar hows the cold? your not out yet missy :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> dekerlady88 said:
> 
> 
> Poppy either I'm ovulating or my stomach is twisting on your behalf! think baby thoughts!!!! I'm so excited. Someone needs to get effing pregnant for SURE!
> 
> :haha: Im not banking on it being me not yet dont think my body is back to normal as yet after mc.. but your right its about time there was another bfp on here :happydance: COME ON LADIES :haha:
> 
> KimmeeMee thanks sweetie you too :dust::dust:
> 
> Glowstar hows the cold? your not out yet missy :hugs:Click to expand...

i think i have read more stories on here about people getting a :bfp: straight away after a MC, even before they got a period back, then i have about ones who's bodies were off from it...i dont think you are out from that! seems to not be a problem!


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon prettymachine how you feeling? x


----------



## prettymachine

Sick, lol. I decided to do an experiment and see how I do without my Zofran (its only 747am here) and so far I regret it. I couldnt sleep last night, sometimes pregnancy is a pain lol. But I dont have to work today so that is a relief. I can try to rest.


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh bless ms isnt nice, but fx'd few more weeks and it should subside then ull feel normal for a while lol x


----------



## Glowstar

Hey ladies!! how is everyone...all good I hope...either BD'ing or SOY'ing or OV'ing...hopefully not SPEW'ing like PrettyMachine...poor thing :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Hey ladies!! how is everyone...all good I hope...either BD'ing or SOY'ing or OV'ing...hopefully not SPEW'ing like PrettyMachine...poor thing :hugs:

lol! when i take my zofran i only throw up when i brsh my teeth, every time, without fail hahah. i gave in and took mine. i want to be able to function on my ONE day off.


----------



## KimmeeMee

lol! Oh my! Poor thing. Nope, just hanging out at 4dpo. I started natural progesterone cream and... it's making me feel... soooo chilled out. o_o I'm normally a pretty anxious and crazy person. In the first half hour after using it for the first time, I felt weird. Just weird. Then after the first hour I was totally chilled out and I feel like I'm on a cloud. lol! Didn't expect this as a side effect, but when I looked it up it said that chronic anxiety and nerves are signs of low progesterone as well. Hmm! So no spewing, just chilling. :coolio:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooo think i could do with some of that to chillax lol x


----------



## Erica92

Hmm good to know Kimmee I am planning on taking the NPC cream this cycle too once I ovulate.... hope I get some relaxation out of it also!


----------



## KimmeeMee

It was definitely an unexpected- but much enjoyed- side effect. =) Habibi came home for lunch and even he commented on how relaxed I seemed. I giggled like crazy at first and then told him it was the cream. He said "Should have bought more than one container!"


----------



## prettymachine

ive always had chronic anxiety...i wonder if my progesterone is low? i hope they do whatever tests they do to check mine soon so they can fix it if necessary!


----------



## Erica92

Hi ladies~ how are you? Got my first bit of EWCM this afternoon but it's creamier this evening and opk very negative. So Im def still a ways from Oing but the EWCM is def a good sign and def the earliest in my cycle that I've ever seen it so we'll just see what the next few days bring.... 

Oh and my face is breaking out like an oily teenager WTF it totally sucks and makes me NOT feel sexy or attractive in anyway UGH Im 29 why do I look and feel like a 13 year old. :(

Anyway hope you all are doing well- glowstar how are you doing? Hope that witch hasn't found you and your temp spikes back up tomorrow, it aint over till it's over and pg symptoms often mimic bfp symptoms. Hang in there keeping everything crossed for a BFP we REALLY need one around here!!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies...well BFN again this morning :cry: woke up again with bad AF cramps...it's evil keep toying with me....third day now of on and off bad cramps and backache wish it would HTF up :growlmad: Temps almost the same as yesterday :wacko: Don't really want to go into a fourth day of feeling like this to be honest :nope:

Hey I've got a decent LP though...14 days today so can't grumble at that...right :haha:

Erica...sounds like Soy might bring your OV forward....that's really good news and I hope it does :hugs:

Off to see a physic tonight :happydance: first time ever so will be interesting to see what she says :winkwink:


----------



## happyshopper

Hiya everyone,
On CD9 and everything here is moving along pretty slowly. Not sure that I will ovulate earlier this month but really hope do so in the next week - I don't fancy another 36 day cycle. I still feel really dizzy and have got a nasty mouth ulcer so I think I may be a bit run down, although I find it hard to believe with all the vitamins I'm taking.
Glowstar ... I hope that you will find out soon either way; with the evil hag making an appearance or BFP (FX its the latter). 
Erica ... yay for EWCM and boo spots. I'm 34 and I still get them, perhaps more than ever since TTC. I wonder if they're due to increased hormones.
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey guys, hows it going? 

Well, I have had cramps (low down) and backache since Monday. I don't have a clue when I eventually ovulated last week due to three +ve tests :dohh:

Trying not to but already symptom spotting - I had a very small amount of brownish cm on Monday morning and have been feeling very slightly sick since then too but no sore :holly:. tho. 
This is probably going to be my first "back to normal" cycle since mmc so prob :witch: on her way with avengence!! 

Glow - hope you know one way or tother shortly but fingers crossed its a BFP. Will be interresting to hear what the powers that be have in store for you x

Hap - glad you getting good signs with cm. I was taking vit B6 and a multivit too (apparently helps your body absorb the B6 better) and I too was getting really dizzy :headspin: I stopped the multivit and that seemed to help x


----------



## poppy666

This is my back to normal cycle to since mmc... well say normal flipping cycle shorter and ovulation earlier, its driving me nutty :haha:


----------



## Vicvicx

I know, how bloody frustrating!! Well at least we're both on the mend - suppose we need to be greatfull for something :nope:

Hopefully, your cycles will stay that way and get more chances in.

At least you managed to get some bd in at the right time so fx'd :dust:


----------



## poppy666

FX'd for you too and ive read you always go by the first positive opk :dust::dust:


----------



## KimmeeMee

Glow, YAY for normal LP! =) Always a plus. Psychics are fun! Plan to ask her anything?


----------



## Erica92

Morning/afternoon- im cd12 and day two of EWCM but neg opk's. I wasn't thrilled with these opk's last cycle so we'll see how they do this cycle. Honestly I think Im better off just BDing any day I have ewcm until I see my temp jump. my coverline is 96.8 and I know anything over 97 signals O for me so I don't even know if I'll keep testing--- 

how's everybody? 

Glowstar- it's not over till it's really over and the witch shows but i totally understand if it's a neg to just get it over with already. ARGH like you said a nice long LP Im jealous- have you been taking the Bvits, have they helped? What was your lp last cycle if you don't mind me asking!

Poppy- how's your 2ww going so far?

Vicivix- fx that your 2ww flies by


----------



## poppy666

Im just stressed today and worrying about my follicular phase being too short ov'ing on CD10, with my age my eggs not going to be the best so never going to concieve on this flipping cycle length now x


----------



## Erica92

HUGS Poppy- I totally understand but you never know maybe an early Ov is better for you and your eggies and who says your eggs aren't the best. Young women can have not great quality eggs and older women can have excellent quality eggs. You just don't know. If that egg wasn't ready to pop out it wouldn't have, as long as your LP is long enough to support implantation that who cares how long/short your cycle is!

Hugs and hang in there :)


----------



## poppy666

I guess im just scared to that even if an egg did pop out its not the best and thats why i miscarried last time, cant go through that again... sorry im just feeling down tonight and probably thinking too much :hugs:


----------



## Erica92

Hang in there Poppy, you didn't O early last time though right you O'd around cd14- Try to stop thinking about it and we'll ALL keep our fx for a BFP and healthy baby!!!

HUGS


----------



## poppy666

No last cycle ov'd on CD10 same as this one, but like you said i need to try stop stressing and will read more on it tomorrow when im not so tired lol x


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Poppy...just look on FF for preg charts with early Ov...there are bloody loads...don't stress about that :hugs:

Erica, My normal LP seems to be about 14 days....but don't really have enough info on FF to say exactly :shrug: I have taken B6 this time but only 20miu so prob not enough to lengthen it by miles. 

Vic...10dpo and you symptoms look promising...is that an implantation dip @ 7dpo....I hope so :hugs:

Kim....spooky wife was OK but not brilliant :shrug: she did say at end who is pregnant :shrug: but suppose that could be anybody :winkwink:

Still no AF today :shrug: cramps on and off ALL day and backache but seem to have subsided for now...will prob be back with full force in morning...had a pain in my groin area all day, like I've pulled a muscle......agghhhhh just want to move onto next cycle :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm still no af? got my fx'd crossed it dont arrive still sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Erica92

Me too glowstar I hope she stays FAR FAR AWAY :)


----------



## KimmeeMee

Poppy- :hugs: I agree with Glow, FF has a LOT of Early O BFP charts.

Glow- Ugh... well she sounds like a cheapie. I could totally dress up all mysterious like and make generalizations like that! Ah, well... Still fun, though!


----------



## Erica92

hmmm day 2 of ewcm and another neg opk tonight, (very negative) Oh well we'll just keep BDing as long as I have fertile CF, like I said I don't think I like this brand very much, never had a very strong + last cycle and I KNOW that I O'd so I should really stop taking them (though I prob won't) lol


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Chart Stalkers.....she's coming!!! huge temp drop this AM...so think today will be the day :wacko:

Not sure about another cycle of Soy or not :shrug: answers on a postcard for that one if I should go for round 3 :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

As predicted the Biatch arrived :cry: 

Oh well onto cycle #5.


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar :hug:


----------



## Vicvicx

Bummer Glowstar :hugs: :shrug:

Not taking my chart seriously this month as I messed up so doubt the dip is accurate and I didn't have +ve opk until a few days after the chart says. Still having cramps and my cm has went from sticky to runny but my temps seem to be going down so will see what tommorrow says!! :sad1:

Erica - sounds like you should go with the cm as your body knows best x

Hey poppy, try and keep your chin up (Easy to say huh?) Hope you fell a bit better soon :hugs:


----------



## Erica92

Hugs Glowstar Im sorry :( as for whether to do another soy cycle I think Im going to take a break from it next cycle--- 

My body is doing wierd things-- yet another neg opk this afternoon and now my CM is a bit creamy though still stretchy. Last cycle I had lots of ovary twinges which I had never had before this cycle so far nothing. I usually O on my 4th day of CF but today is day 3 (well maybe 2 since the first day was only in the evening). I usually don't O until cd17-21 so maybe my bodies just gearing up early but won't actually O until much later???? Just get the show on the road already ARGH

Anyway- hope everyone's hanging in there


----------



## poppy666

Same here ive only had the odd twinge nothing like last time i took Soy :shrug: i cramped and spotted mainly whole way through my cycle first time around x


----------



## Erica92

Im still jealosu that you've O'd already (and not to discount that I know you were/are worrying that you O'd to early etc...) just saying as a Late Oer the wait is tough especially when you're body is giving you the signs that it's gonna and then drags it out.................

ok enough complaining ;)


----------



## poppy666

No im ok now got it explained to me and if it wasnt mature enough the egg id not ovulate plus anything after CD9 is perfect if ovulating early, im sure my cycles will go back to normal in a few months.

I know how you feel tho about waiting, when i first tried the Soy i didnt ovulate till CD18 and i was in a panic thinking id mess my cycle but obviously ov'ing late got me my BFP so you never know :winkwink:


----------



## Erica92

Oh good Im SO glad that you're feeling better about the early O and I TOTALLY agree. 

Thanks for the encouragement on the late O too I do see lots of BFP in the galleries with O on cd 17-21 so I just have to put my patient hat on and go with the flow (something I suck at).


----------



## poppy666

We'll have an ovulation party once your eggy pop's out :haha:


----------



## Erica92

poppy666 said:


> We'll have an ovulation party once your eggy pop's out :haha:

LOL you're too funny. :haha: I have to tell you with my history of annovulation I do have a little mini ovulation party for myself each month as I totally don't take ovulating for granted!


----------



## mrsine

I think i've ovulated. I guess FF will tell me in three days


----------



## Aleksandra Dr

That time of the month I always can feel it... there is always something diferent about me


----------



## Glowstar

mrsine said:


> I think i've ovulated. I guess FF will tell me in three days


Yeah looks like CD21 :thumbup: hope you been BD'ing :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I have decided to give Soy a miss this cycle....give my body a rest :wacko: just going to go with OPK's and Conceive plus and loads of BD'ing.

Trying to channel some positivity after looking at my chart everything seems to be working OK....ovulating, good LP....just need to catch that egg :wacko:

Hope you don't mind if I stay here though as I feel a really nice bond with you ladies :hugs::flower:


----------



## Vicvicx

OMG OMG have to share or i'm gonna burst!!

Just done hpt and there is the faintest of faintest lines!! Even got OH to look and he says he can see it too :happydance:

I was sooo bursting for the loo this morning so it wasn't the first one but the second. I'm not taking at as a true +ve yet as so light. Trying not to get too excited but i'm just about jumping out my skin :yipee:

I can't upload a picture as camera broke but it is so light, it prob wouldn't show up anyway :dohh:

Will test again first thing in the morning and let you guys know x
Thanks for letting me get that of my chest phew!!


----------



## poppy666

Mine never came up with FMU always when i poas in the afternoon :yipee::yipee::yipee: do you have any symptoms? and what dosage you take i forgot :dohh::haha:

Congratzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar said:


> I have decided to give Soy a miss this cycle....give my body a rest :wacko: just going to go with OPK's and Conceive plus and loads of BD'ing.
> 
> Trying to channel some positivity after looking at my chart everything seems to be working OK....ovulating, good LP....just need to catch that egg :wacko:
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I stay here though as I feel a really nice bond with you ladies :hugs::flower:

Id come and hunt you down if you disappeared missy :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Vicvicx

Thanks Poppy :hugs: (still trying to be sensible and not to get too excited yet as line uber light)

Sorry not going to be much use with the soy dosage. I was checking the thread as it was too late for me to use it this cycle so was planning to start next!

I had been having cramps, like af, since Sunday (prob just after ov) and a sore back to match. I have been feeling slightly sick all week (but nothing major) and have been reeeaallly irritable. I had a very small amount of brownish cm on Monday then sticky to watery cm the rest of the week.

Think thats about it. Will def poas tomorrow to see if I get better results and try and keep myself off the ceiling until then :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

A line is a line... ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh cant wait for tomorrow poas tonight :rofl::rofl::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Glowstar

Vic.....so excited for you honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I thought that dip at 7dpo looked like an implantation dip and your temps have taken another rise today...YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :kiss::kiss:

A line is a line babe...if OH can see it...it's there as you know what men are like....keep us informed...it's like a soap on here LOL!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> I have decided to give Soy a miss this cycle....give my body a rest :wacko: just going to go with OPK's and Conceive plus and loads of BD'ing.
> 
> Trying to channel some positivity after looking at my chart everything seems to be working OK....ovulating, good LP....just need to catch that egg :wacko:
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I stay here though as I feel a really nice bond with you ladies :hugs::flower:
> 
> Id come and hunt you down if you disappeared missy :haha: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Poppy...you girls are an awesome bunch....I'd miss not coming to this thread and I really mean that :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar we'll all get our BFPs just may take a while but we'll all do it togethor :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats vic...im doing soy nxt cycle :)


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations Vic, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months. FX its the start of a run f :BFP: 
I think I had some EWCM this morning but it was all opaque and jellified (v. sorry TMI). My CBFM still says I'm low so not sure what is going on. Come on little egg, hurry up and pop out xx


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> Glowstar we'll all get our BFPs just may take a while but we'll all do it togethor :hugs:

I know we will :kiss: I just had another predicition...only £2.50 off Ebay :haha: but it basically says exactly the same as another one I had...a baby boy conceived in June born March 2012. The other one I had say BFP, conception or birth month March, which basically means if birth month march...conception June...also said boy :wacko: I am a bit freaked out now :haha::haha:



babyhopes2010 said:


> congrats vic...im doing soy nxt cycle :)

Hello my fellow smep'er....get on that soy my lady but hopefully you won't need it :hugs:



happyshopper said:


> Congratulations Vic, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months. FX its the start of a run f :BFP:
> I think I had some EWCM this morning but it was all opaque and jellified (v. sorry TMI). My CBFM still says I'm low so not sure what is going on. Come on little egg, hurry up and pop out xx

I would start BD'ing now...your body knows best....even every other day until you get your peak on the CBFM :kiss:


----------



## Erica92

congrats VIc I agree a Line is a LINE! can't wait to hear your next test results!!! 

afm after all that complaining about waiting to O I MIGHT MIGHT have O'd yesterday. My temp was 97.1 this morning and my coverline is 96.8 BUT BUT I took it 45 minutes later than normal (although in my history taking it late doesn't affect it too much) and while I did have some ovary twinges last night I NEVER had a + opk nothing even CLOSE to a positive so Im a bit confued but will jsut see what tomorrow brings


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Glowstar I will. Last month I had 4 days of EWCM so still a few days to show a peak. I'm so glad you're sticking around xxx


----------



## Glowstar

happyshopper said:


> Thanks Glowstar I will. Last month I had 4 days of EWCM so still a few days to show a peak. I'm so glad you're sticking around xxx

Those spermies will survive in that so I would def BD if you can...they do say before OV is best so saddle up Happy and get on that BD horse :haha: I wouldn't leave you ladies...I love you all...in a cyber way of course :flower:



Erica92 said:


> congrats VIc I agree a Line is a LINE! can't wait to hear your next test results!!!
> 
> afm after all that complaining about waiting to O I MIGHT MIGHT have O'd yesterday. My temp was 97.1 this morning and my coverline is 96.8 BUT BUT I took it 45 minutes later than normal (although in my history taking it late doesn't affect it too much) and while I did have some ovary twinges last night I NEVER had a + opk nothing even CLOSE to a positive so Im a bit confued but will jsut see what tomorrow brings

You got a link to your chart?? if you only have basic I signed up to full so can give anyone free VIP for 30 days....I need your email address though so if anyone wants full access message me your email and I'll send you a VIP invite :winkwink: FWIW I have read loads of stories on here where people got BFP's and never did get a + on an OPK so don't be down hearted about that :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ive just got the basic account on there not much difference is there? :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Well you can compare symptoms with other charts, you can overlay your charts, do more indepth searches and also tells you your peak BD days and wether conception chances are low, good, high etc. It also tells you your average OV day and LP length etc etc.
You don't have to sign up to anything else....hey it's FREE!!


----------



## poppy666

How do i get it or have i got to pay for it? when i first signed up at FF i got all that but it went to basic after trial period x


----------



## Glowstar

I have 50 free 30 day referrals because I signed up to VIP for 90 days....I just need your email address that's it and it gives you VIP :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooooo im in then woohoooo :happydance: [email protected] :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

sent...hopefully you should get an email :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Will check now brb x


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm dunno what im doing wrong, i entered my email address and it said The email address that you entered does not match our records :shrug:


Edited... maybe it cos i already have an account with that email addy?


----------



## Glowstar

mmmmm could be :shrug: maybe you have to be completley new :shrug: do you have another email address and then transfer your info over....just a thought :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Worth a try :happydance: yep [email protected]


----------



## Erica92

You guys are too funny. You can get all that for free on tcoyf.com for free all the time BUT I know everyone around here uses FF.com. ANYWAY, here's my chart:

https://www.tcoyf.com/members/Erica92/charts/5.aspx

CF has been creamy with a bit of stretch to it today so I really just don't know what is going on. I have NEVER O'd before cd17 in my life before but maybe the soy/b vits helped move up my O. But the whole negative opk thing has really thrown me off. Dh and I are going to Bd tonight regardless and keep bding until I feel 100% confident that I know I O'd I just hate the now knowing (which is why charting helps me even though it's a pita sometimes)


----------



## poppy666

If you have another temp rise tomorrow wouldnt it put you as Friday Ov? :wacko:


Glowstar thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu i got my new ticker on now and entered all the info, but think i messed up with temps on Friday cos i took it too early and it was 36.4 so i took it again few hours later when i woke and it was 36.7 do you think i should change it or leave it? x


----------



## Erica92

Always go with your first temp b/c your second temp wasnt taken after three hours of consecutive sleep...... Also the general rule of thumb is to adjust your temp up or down my .10 for every half hour earlier or later you took your temp. Adjust temp up if you took it earlier, down if you took it later than normal


----------



## poppy666

I wanted the bathroom and it was just after 6am so i took temp then went bathroom, but then took it at normal time 8am and it was a higher temp :shrug:

Didnt know what to do and seen as it was my LP end of cycle i guessed the higher temp be the nearest x


----------



## Erica92

That sounds right- your temp is usually higher a)the later you take your temp and b)after less than 3 consecutive hours of sleep so makes sense that the 8am temp was higher!

Oh and yes as long as my temps stay above my coverline then O will be marked as Friday cd13 for me. eeks that's sounds unlucky ;) lol


----------



## poppy666

So the first one i took around 6am after 6hrs sleep is invalid ( 36.4)

Next time i took at 8am was ( 36.7)


So which one should i have in fridays? lol god im thick x


----------



## Glowstar

No problem Poppy :hugs: hope it helps in some way :winkwink:

Erica I have TCOYF too but it's sooooooooooooo slow...if you want a freebie for FF VIP let me know :flower:


----------



## Erica92

Honestly I would probably just do an average of the two and go with that. Especially since you've already confirmed O so it's not a super critical temp.


----------



## Erica92

You are right Glowstar tcoyf is def SLOW but worth it to me I like all the extra's i get and it's just a "neater" chart (but Im super anal like that) but you're right the slowness kills me sometimes


----------



## poppy666

Will leave it then its irrelevent lol


----------



## Vicvicx

Well ladies, its official - Clear blue digital says :bfp: pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! :cloud9:

Can't believe it. This was the cycle where I thought we had missed our chances and I wasn't hopeful at all. Funny though, during the week I was already deciding who I should tell this time :happydance: I def felt it in my bones but was too scared to say :haha:

Still really early as I reckon Monday was implantation day due to the brownish cm but technically will be 4 weeks tomorrow (if going by last period) :yipee:

Thanks you sooooo much for all the help and advice and all the well wishes :hugs: :dust:

I know I can't help with the soy but if it helps at all, I did take B6 all cycle which was different for me - worth a try x


----------



## poppy666

Have a happy and healthy 9mths sweetie you deserve it :hugs:


----------



## Erica92

Congrats V that is AWESOME!!! Great to see another BFP!

ASF- temp today was my normal pre 0 temp so no O on Friday but my ewcm is back and I took another opk and it's not + but it wad darker so I'll take another tonight and hope it turns + today/tomorrow though tomorrow or the day after is more likely- Dh is out of Town Tuesday night but it's only one night so hopefully won't affect things too badly


----------



## poppy666

We getting nearer that ov party :happydance: just make sure you dtd monday and your covered till DH gets back home :thumbup:


afm nothing to report apart from im constipated lol and a lot of cm yesterday and today. Mild cramping top of my legs too so im thinking af going to visit me earlier this cycle pfft


----------



## Erica92

Poppy- I sure hope not and constipation is def one of my pg symptoms (not ever as early as the 2ww but def a symptom) If you have a consistent LP than those def sound more like BFP symptoms than AF making an early arrival symptoms. I know i have EVERYTHING crossed for you!!!!

Thansk for the advice on the BDing, I always like to have BD the day right before Ov but you're right even I were to Ov on Wed as long as we DTD on Monday we'd be good. Plus We've had PERFECT BD timing for the past 5 months and all BFN's so not like it's making a difference (though I think my biggest issue is my LP) so until I get that sorted out timing is kind of a moot issue. ARGH hopefully the bcomplex will help this month-- Im tempted to just take prometrium (after I've confirmed O) just to be safe but I'd also like to know if the Bcomplex/NPC does the job not sure what to do.... guess I have some time to think about it since Im not at that O party yet- ;)


----------



## poppy666

I read somewhere if you dtd every month at the right time it could still take months to get a BFP :shrug: 'weird' makes you wonder which is THEE month, better not take bloody months :haha: Us Soy ladies are on missions for bfps in next few months EVEN if we have to carry :baby: through the hot summer months :happydance:


----------



## Erica92

you said it sister!!! And summer maternity clothes are cuter than winter maternity clothes (to me anyway). 

And yes you're right even with perfect timing, hormones, everything it can take a few months which is why I def think Im quite a ways from getting a BFP since my LP is so screwed up (for some reason since this is a new defect for me) so I think Im probably at least 6 months out once I fix my LP

What would you guys do this cycle, stick to the Bvits and NPC and see what my LP is (and what my 7 dpo progesterone levels are) or just take the prometrium and stop taking it if I get a BFN on 14dpo??? 

would LOVe opinions


----------



## poppy666

Stick with the Bvits and NPC, but whats prometrium for? Sorry im new to all this :dohh: I really cant see you getting a bfp 6mths+ i think you'll get it earlier to be honest :hugs:


----------



## Erica92

Thanks Poppy- prometrium is a synthetic form of progesterone which would help extend my lp so that an embryo could actually implant since the past 3 cycles my LP has been only 9 days which isn't sufficient for implantation.... 

So i started taking the Bvits as some have had success with it lengthening their LP and the NPC is natural progesterone cream which I've also read about people having succcess with. 

So I guess it's go the natural route and see if the bvits and npc work (but still risk having another short lp and no chance of a bfp) or pull out the BIG guns and go on the prescription progesterone cream to ENSURE that my lp is long enough to at least allow for implantation??

I think Im leaning towards seeing if the natural route works but I hate to waste another cycle (espec since I ovulate on the later side) to see if it works or not. grr decisions, decisions...


----------



## poppy666

Just try one more cycle with them and go from there? x


----------



## Erica92

I think that's smart Poppy. Not point taking them and then not seeing if they have a positive impact on my cycle and my lp... 

I think i'll just use the NPC cream and do a 7dpo progesterone test and then go from there. If my levels are lower than last cycle maybe add the prometrium but if they're the same or higher just ride it out and hope that this cycle's lp is longer.

Thanks for talking me thru it sorry if Im monopolizing the boards...... just trying to figure all this stuff out you know and it def helps to have other opinions/advice/etc....


----------



## poppy666

Well only us two on tonight so may as well keep the thread moving lol... if i dont get a temp dip im not testing till af is late, waste of ICs :haha:


----------



## Erica92

I am usually like that too Poppy I would rather get AF than a BFN as I have seen WAY TOO many BFN's in my year + of trying (before IVF) but now with this progesterone issue my docs want me to test early and often so that if I do get a BFP I can go on progesterone right away--

im with you though I HATE the heartache of getting BFN's when I don't test Im more hopeful that AF won't show and that it'll be a BFP but once I test even if it's early I know Im out and am usually depressed just waiting for AF to show. I think you have an AWESOME chance this cycle I am REALLY hopeful for you


----------



## poppy666

I dont know if i got low progesterone cos my after temps for ovulation arnt that high are they? or am i just reading too much into them x


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies, may I ask what mgs have you all been taking of the soy and what has worked for you?...thanks ladies hope your having a great sunday...:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

This is only my 2nd time taking Soy but the 1st time i took 160mg then 200mg last 2 days on cd2-cd6 and got my bfp xx


----------



## frogger3240

poppy666 said:


> This is only my 2nd time taking Soy but the 1st time i took 160mg then 200mg last 2 days on cd2-cd6 and got my bfp xx

congratulations on your BFP...sooo happy for you...:hugs:
I went ahead and started my soy again yesterday on cd 1-5 and I have taken soy for like 10 cycles I just skipped this last one and didn't take anything so I thought I would go ahead and try it again....


----------



## poppy666

Sorry forgot to say i miscarried at christmas with my first BFP off Soy, so now im here again trying it.... good luck sweetie, im trying it on cd3-7 this time but didnt take 200mg last 2 days this time, but may do next cycle xx


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Sorry forgot to say i miscarried at christmas with my first BFP off Soy, so now im here again trying it.... good luck sweetie, im trying it on cd3-7 this time but didnt take 200mg last 2 days this time, but may do next cycle xx

i got my :bfp: my first time taking soy, after months and months of not being able to concieve...but i took rather low doses comparitively... i took about 110mg on cd2-6 and never varied the amount. i also OVd earlier doing it this way. maybe less is more? it seems like the ones taking really high doses are ovulating late or not at all.


----------



## poppy666

Yeah think im going to take on cd2-6 next time :happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

poppy666 said:


> Sorry forgot to say i miscarried at christmas with my first BFP off Soy, so now im here again trying it.... good luck sweetie, im trying it on cd3-7 this time but didnt take 200mg last 2 days this time, but may do next cycle xx

i'm sooo sorry hun....

have any of you tried Maca while taking soy?


----------



## frogger3240

prettymachine said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot to say i miscarried at christmas with my first BFP off Soy, so now im here again trying it.... good luck sweetie, im trying it on cd3-7 this time but didnt take 200mg last 2 days this time, but may do next cycle xx
> 
> i got my :bfp: my first time taking soy, after months and months of not being able to concieve...but i took rather low doses comparitively... i took about 110mg on cd2-6 and never varied the amount. i also OVd earlier doing it this way. maybe less is more? it seems like the ones taking really high doses are ovulating late or not at all.Click to expand...

thanks hun for sharing your info to about soy...I started last night taking the soy and I only had 3 pills and they are 40mgs each so that is 120 mgs so do you think I should just take 120mgs through out I know in the past I took 200 mgs on different cycle days but I have been having lots of reiki healings to help with my PCOS and this past cycle I didn't take anything and I ovulated that cycle...so I was happy about that but I wanted to start back on soy to see if it makes it better since I did have all of that reiki healing...


----------



## frogger3240

poppy666 said:
 

> Yeah think im going to take on cd2-6 next time :happydance:

good luck hun with yours to....:thumbup:


----------



## prettymachine

i felt like the smaller dose definitely did its job, i had crazy EWCM which i had never had. and it must have made me a pretty good egg :) during that time that i got pregnant i also was drinking red raspberry tea, taking prenatals, vitamin b-6, and using preseed! i recommend all of the above :thumbup:

oh also, we dtd every other day from about CD6(i had bad cramping that day and didnt want to take any chances that i might be SUPER early ovulating) until CD10 or so then we dtd every day until my OPKs went negative.


----------



## Glowstar

I O'd super early CD10 after taking soy CD2-6. Having a break this cycle and prob back on it again next cycle, might keep to the same dose as tried variations the last two times without success so I suppose it's a case of trial and error :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Erica when you come online can you look at my temps cos i think they quite low for this stage do you think it could be Low progesterone? If i look back at my bfp chart before the loss my temps kept going between 36.6 + 36.7 on a daily basis :wacko: dunno maybe im paranoid xx


----------



## Erica92

Hmm poppy you know I hate to fuel your worry but they do seem a bit close to your coverline and consistently not just one or two.... can you call dr and get a 7dpo progestereone test? Then if it is low you can go on prescription progesterone (either prometirum or crinone) or just go with whatever the Dr reccomends?

Since you're m/c was a missed m/c I would doubt that it had to do with low progesterone as I think (I THINK) most m/c that are caused by not sufficient progesterone usually start with bleeding whereas missed m/c where the h/b stops or doesn't form are genetic.

Anyway, I am a big proponent of being your own advocate and better safe than sorry and better more information than less.... so if it were me i'd call and see about getting it tested....

Hope that was helpful.

ME- well I am beyond frustrated.... my CF today is back to creamy/lotiony WTF. I had 3 days of EWCM and no O then a day of creamy, EWCM yesterday and today back to creamy and super low pre-O temps. I am PIZZLED where the heck is my egg :( Im thinking maybe the Bvits are screwing with my cycle (I have read rare few where it messed them up instead of helping, or maybe I took too high a soy dose). 

What do you ladies think, should I stop taking the bvits? the past 2 cycles I was taking Maca as well but I stopped after I O'd and was wondering if maybe that was the reason for my LPD (luteal phase defect) and I should either not being taking the Maca or not stoppping after O so this cycle I didn't take it. Ok im rambling What do you ladies think I should do. stop the bvits? start taking the maca again? this is all so annoying, I think next cycle (if I ever O this cycle) Im going to do NOTHING


----------



## prettymachine

Erica92 said:


> Hmm poppy you know I hate to fuel your worry but they do seem a bit close to your coverline and consistently not just one or two.... can you call dr and get a 7dpo progestereone test? Then if it is low you can go on prescription progesterone (either prometirum or crinone) or just go with whatever the Dr reccomends?
> 
> Since you're m/c was a missed m/c I would doubt that it had to do with low progesterone as I think (I THINK) most m/c that are caused by not sufficient progesterone usually start with bleeding whereas missed m/c where the h/b stops or doesn't form are genetic.
> 
> Anyway, I am a big proponent of being your own advocate and better safe than sorry and better more information than less.... so if it were me i'd call and see about getting it tested....
> 
> Hope that was helpful.
> 
> ME- well I am beyond frustrated.... my CF today is back to creamy/lotiony WTF. I had 3 days of EWCM and no O then a day of creamy, EWCM yesterday and today back to creamy and super low pre-O temps. I am PIZZLED where the heck is my egg :( Im thinking maybe the Bvits are screwing with my cycle (I have read rare few where it messed them up instead of helping, or maybe I took too high a soy dose).
> 
> What do you ladies think, should I stop taking the bvits? the past 2 cycles I was taking Maca as well but I stopped after I O'd and was wondering if maybe that was the reason for my LPD (luteal phase defect) and I should either not being taking the Maca or not stoppping after O so this cycle I didn't take it. Ok im rambling What do you ladies think I should do. stop the bvits? start taking the maca again? this is all so annoying, I think next cycle (if I ever O this cycle) Im going to do NOTHING

my one cycle on soy i had GLOBS of ewcm(tmi) about 5 days before O...then it showed back up for O.


----------



## Erica92

my one cycle on soy i had GLOBS of ewcm(tmi) about 5 days before O...then it showed back up for O.[/QUOTE]

BUt did your EWCM dry up and go away and then come back? Im almost wondering if maybe what I was thinking was EWCM was really semen obscured and my body hasn't even started to gear up for O yet?? Ugh this is all so confusing---- :nope:


----------



## poppy666

Erica92 said:


> Hmm poppy you know I hate to fuel your worry but they do seem a bit close to your coverline and consistently not just one or two.... can you call dr and get a 7dpo progestereone test? Then if it is low you can go on prescription progesterone (either prometirum or crinone) or just go with whatever the Dr reccomends?
> 
> Since you're m/c was a missed m/c I would doubt that it had to do with low progesterone as I think (I THINK) most m/c that are caused by not sufficient progesterone usually start with bleeding whereas missed m/c where the h/b stops or doesn't form are genetic.
> 
> Anyway, I am a big proponent of being your own advocate and better safe than sorry and better more information than less.... so if it were me i'd call and see about getting it tested....
> 
> Hope that was helpful.
> 
> ME- well I am beyond frustrated.... my CF today is back to creamy/lotiony WTF. I had 3 days of EWCM and no O then a day of creamy, EWCM yesterday and today back to creamy and super low pre-O temps. I am PIZZLED where the heck is my egg :( Im thinking maybe the Bvits are screwing with my cycle (I have read rare few where it messed them up instead of helping, or maybe I took too high a soy dose).
> 
> What do you ladies think, should I stop taking the bvits? the past 2 cycles I was taking Maca as well but I stopped after I O'd and was wondering if maybe that was the reason for my LPD (luteal phase defect) and I should either not being taking the Maca or not stoppping after O so this cycle I didn't take it. Ok im rambling What do you ladies think I should do. stop the bvits? start taking the maca again? this is all so annoying, I think next cycle (if I ever O this cycle) Im going to do NOTHING

Regarding too higher dose it can go two ways, i took higher does and got my BFP along with some other ladies, but some ladies got their BFPs on lower dose :wacko: so i think its trial and error like taking Clomid???

Im not clued up on the Bvits and Maca to say not take them, but i guess the less you take over a cycle whilst on the Soy may/may not be a good thing.

Thanks for advice about my temps, ive included my BFP one from October, do you think they have altered? Im thinking of buying something over the counter would it harm it if i didnt have Low progesterone n used something just incase?

lol questions questions x


----------



## poppy666

Oops forgot chart lol
 



Attached Files:







my ff chart.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Erica92

No Poppy it def wouldn't harm you to take more even if your progesterone was fine. The only thing to be aware of is that it may prevent AF since your progesterone dropping is what causes AF to come so if your levels are normal and you take a supplement or NPC cream ontop of that you may not get AF until you Stop taking the extra progesterone. Does that make sense?

And yes I think I've screwed my body up taking all these supplements although I did talk to a naturaopath about taking soy and Bvits together and she said that was fine but now Im still thinking ive totally screwed up my already not so great cycle- ARGH can you say Im feeling PO'd and frustrated... oh well nothing to do but focus on other things and try not to stress or dwell


----------



## Erica92

Yes your temps were a lot higher in your luteal phase last time.... I say take the progesterone either script or NPC as it can't hurt and can only help, just be aware that it might delay AF (of course a BFP will delay AF too lol ;) )


----------



## prettymachine

yes mine dried up before coming back.


----------



## poppy666

Yes no point stressing sweetie, all you can do is get through this cycle and if no ov or bfp think and plan what your doing next cycle.

Good point about the af hmmmm gorddddddddd head mashed lol dont know what to do, if i take something i cant stop taking it if i got my bfp but then if i didnt get bfp id get no af either :dohh: arghhhh pickle


----------



## poppy666

Yep if you look at both charts on my bfp one the temps prior to ov are 36.2-36.3 but on this cycle prior they 36.4-36.5 making my second half of my cycle look like my temps are lower :wacko: if you get me lol.


----------



## prettymachine

have you guys tried pree-seed? i highly recommend it.


----------



## poppy666

Yep i used it first time when i got my BFP :happydance: used it again this cycle but i think this cycles gone tits up :cry: wish af would hurry up so i can start a new cycle x


----------



## prettymachine

i have no way of knowing if it helped but red raspberry leaf tea was also something that i did differently the cycle i got my :bfp: and if it doesnt actually help, it was damn delicious ;)

it is said to strengthen your uterus and make it more inhabitable for the baby.


----------



## Erica92

Yes I totally get you I didn't look all that closely, looks like you just had higher pre-o temps this cycle. 

Bottom line if YOU feel better taking the extra progesterone then I'd do it like I said it can't hurt. Also I would just test on 14/15dpo and if it's a BFN stop taking the progeseterone if it's a BFP keep taking it! That's why I was always told to do when I was on progesterone when doing all my IF treatments


----------



## poppy666

May try the raspberry leaf tea :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Erica92 said:


> Yes I totally get you I didn't look all that closely, looks like you just had higher pre-o temps this cycle.
> 
> Bottom line if YOU feel better taking the extra progesterone then I'd do it like I said it can't hurt. Also I would just test on 14/15dpo and if it's a BFN stop taking the progeseterone if it's a BFP keep taking it! That's why I was always told to do when I was on progesterone when doing all my IF treatments

Yep thats a good idea, im buying a new thermometer later cos this one keeps buzzing n shutting off and watch how my temps go this cycle, af isnt due for another 9 days x


----------



## Sparklegirl

started taking soy again today cd3 - this is my 2nd time useing it!!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## prettymachine

hey poppy is your ticker accurate? has it been 17 days already since AF got you? it doesnt feel that long!


----------



## poppy666

LOL yep its correct last cycle was 26 days ov CD10 and think this one's going to be the same, but only seems like a few days ago i got af.

Hows your pregnancy going?


----------



## prettymachine

i feel like you just had it to... how exciting you are only a few days from testing! 

my pregnancy is alright... kind of a pain in the ass lol. i have a LOT of food aversions, and my nausea has been getting worse again. and i am back to falling asleep in the middle of the day again. i know they are all good signs but its still hard to work my days around lol. i am ready for the nausea to pass, and be at the point where we can announce it, because i KNOW i am going to enjoy it much more then. 

as much as i know the dr said at 8 weeks my baby looked GREAT i cant help but worry and i just want it to be march 16th so i can see my baby and know everything is ok! when i use my home doppler the HB comes up about 115-130, which worries me. i just have to keep telling myself that the at home ones arent always accurate!


----------



## poppy666

Oh dont be worrying about the home dopplers sweetie they nothing like the professional one's and baby's heart-rate will be perfect :hugs: i do feel for you with the sickness i had it with 2 of my boys and omg i couldnt wait for the 12wks to come, you not long now and you can feel normal again :happydance:

Yes i may test Wednesday/Thurseday but i know im out this cycle just want to concentrate on next cycle and fx'd my hormones have settled a bit next month xx


----------



## Glowstar

Poppy, I wouldn't be too concerned because your pre-o temps are lower than your post-o temps :shrug: and they are above the coverline they may well take another surge, mine did. Whenever I saw something a little unusual with my chart I used to do a search on the chart gallery of BFP's with low post-o temps....there are loads :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar my OH going to Tesco's to buy me another BBT cos this one keeps switching off and bleeping at me, dunno if its the battery cos ive had it 5mths and not changed battery x


----------



## prettymachine

i REALLY didnt think i would get a positive either, infact i took a test a few days before AF was due just because i could, expecting disappointment, and there was the faintest little pink line! the next day it was there even more. 

i didnt temp incredibly efficiently, i didnt even chart them...but i do remember that all the months i got a :bfn: my temps were higher the whole time then when i actually got the :bfp: and they were higher post OV when i wasnt PG then when i actually was. you arent out!


----------



## poppy666

We will see but if not im on a mission next cycle :gun: want my xmas bfp :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Poppy don't count yourself out yet :winkwink: 
I bought a new BBT though and found my temps seem slightly higher using it :shrug: I do have fairly low temps pre-ov though...this morning 36.10. 
You know you can get pregnant......just need to catch that egg now :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

ohhh i forgot to mention frequent urination has finally kicked in... went 3 times in the middle of the night. want to guess what just reminded me? lol.:dohh:

and i have been constipated since 6 weeks. not one normal day since. but! i should have a sweet little baby as a result so i'll take it.


----------



## Erica92

You mean Christmas baby!!! And DEF don't count yourself out yet Poppy you are no where near being out yet! Im still very hopeful for you

me- Im feeling like a debby downer about this whole cycle, I am NO WHERE near ovulating and at this point I kinda don't care. I need to stop obsessing and just go with the flow, BD when we feel like (we tend to stick to an every other day schedule even when not ttc) and just stop obsessing.

I think I may stop taking the Bvits and see if maybe that brings my O around and go from there-


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar said:


> Awww Poppy don't count yourself out yet :winkwink:
> I bought a new BBT though and found my temps seem slightly higher using it :shrug: I do have fairly low temps pre-ov though...this morning 36.10.
> You know you can get pregnant......just need to catch that egg now :hugs:

Yes my pre ov temps were much lower back in October when i got my BFP oppose to what they like this cycle, so going to see if its the thermometer and go from there.

Hmmmm how do i do multi quotes?


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> ohhh i forgot to mention frequent urination has finally kicked in... went 3 times in the middle of the night. want to guess what just reminded me? lol.:dohh:
> 
> and i have been constipated since 6 weeks. not one normal day since. but! i should have a sweet little baby as a result so i'll take it.

Just wait till your in 3rd Tri and you cant hold it lol


----------



## poppy666

Erica92 said:


> You mean Christmas baby!!! And DEF don't count yourself out yet Poppy you are no where near being out yet! Im still very hopeful for you
> 
> me- Im feeling like a debby downer about this whole cycle, I am NO WHERE near ovulating and at this point I kinda don't care. I need to stop obsessing and just go with the flow, BD when we feel like (we tend to stick to an every other day schedule even when not ttc) and just stop obsessing.
> 
> I think I may stop taking the Bvits and see if maybe that brings my O around and go from there-

Aww sweetie huge hugs :hug: I think we both need scrubbing out and starting again.. :haha: FX'd that eggy is just cooking longer and pop out very soon x

We will all make it our missions next cycle to catch those damn eggs :kiss:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> ohhh i forgot to mention frequent urination has finally kicked in... went 3 times in the middle of the night. want to guess what just reminded me? lol.:dohh:
> 
> and i have been constipated since 6 weeks. not one normal day since. but! i should have a sweet little baby as a result so i'll take it.
> 
> Just wait till your in 3rd Tri and you cant hold it lolClick to expand...

lol, i know right? they say doing kegel exercises helps prevent this, but for me, when i try to do kegel exercises, it just makes me have to pee! haha, they arent for me.


----------



## poppy666

Buy plenty of tena lady :rofl:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Hello all....Thia is my first cycle of soy isoflavones...I meant to start cd3 but forgot so i started cd4 am now cd8...i think i will take it one more day so cd4-cd9...first 2 days i took 100mg equal to 50mg clomid...these last days i am taking 200mg equal to 100mg clomid...oh i really hope this works...i have 1 beautiful daughter whom i just got lucky with tried like crazy to get her she is now 3 and ever since i had her we have been trying for another...finally got into a specialist in nov and did all the tests they sure took their time ugh....so it looks like i have pcos not the best news ive ever had but it took a load off me to know at least there was some kind of explanation as to why i was not having children...so next month i have an appointment to talk about treatment but i thought before i go talking meds that i would try something natural...soy isoflavones...i take them at night i heard that was better for side effects...i get hot flashes like crazy i never know which end of the bed i will wake up on in the morning lol...and upset stomach a little cramping and a light headache during the day...i hope this works i got my fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Glowstar

At the bottom of each message you want to quote...just to the right of the quote is a little +, click that for each message and then hit reply and it will insert all the quotes you want :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

prettymachine said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> ohhh i forgot to mention frequent urination has finally kicked in... went 3 times in the middle of the night. want to guess what just reminded me? lol.:dohh:
> 
> and i have been constipated since 6 weeks. not one normal day since. but! i should have a sweet little baby as a result so i'll take it.
> 
> Just wait till your in 3rd Tri and you cant hold it lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol, i know right? they say doing kegel exercises helps prevent this, but for me, when i try to do kegel exercises, it just makes me have to pee! haha, they arent for me.Click to expand...

You'll never be able to go on a trampoline again you know :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Erica92

Thanks Poppy I think Im just trying to do too much at once and trying too hard- I think I just need to back off accept that I O late and stop doing a milion things to try to move it earlier-- if I catch that eggie well then it was meant to be and if not then I need to accept that my family may just be complete. I am just wasting too much mental energy on ttc when my energy could be spent on much better things ya know

I'll still be on here b/c I love you ladies and can't WAIT to hear about your BFP's and maybe just maybe if I stop obsessing and taking a million vits maybe someday I'll get one too!!!!


----------



## happyshopper

Try not to worry Erica, I think I was in the same position as you last month. I had a little EWCM which dried up then a week later it turned up again and lasted 4 days, I had no doubts I was ovulating. 
I'm not sure what is happening with me at the moment. I keep getting sporadic EWCM (but not great quality) but my CBFM still says I'm on low fertility. I think I am still at least a week from ovulating. 
I love your avatar Poppy, he is adorable xxx


----------



## poppy666

Arhhh thanks he just started walking last week so will have my hands full soon lol.

Erica hang in there and just take each day as it comes, you will get that BFP just try chill a bit... im going to try the same and dont be going anywhere or we'll hunt you down :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I love you ladies too.....Erica/Happshopper I know how difficult it is to try not to obsess...if you are like me 'anal' you like everything to be in order and methodical. To not be able to control your body is the most frustrating feeling EVER!! No matter how much someone tells you to chill.....you try...but can't...not mentally anyway, I know I can't :winkwink: I always get inspiration from looking at BFP charts...early O, late O, low temps etc etc because it CAN happen and I am sure it will happen for us ALL:hugs:


----------



## Erica92

happyshopper said:


> Try not to worry Erica, I think I was in the same position as you last month. I had a little EWCM which dried up then a week later it turned up again and lasted 4 days, I had no doubts I was ovulating.
> I'm not sure what is happening with me at the moment. I keep getting sporadic EWCM (but not great quality) but my CBFM still says I'm on low fertility. I think I am still at least a week from ovulating.
> I love your avatar Poppy, he is adorable xxx

Thanks HappyShopper that makes me feel a bit better :hugs:--- before my 1st pg (that was due to IVF) I NEVER ovulated on my own so even though I seem to be ovulating now I still get very anxious about it b/c I know it can be normal for my body to NOT ovulate.

Im going to keep temping and BDing of course but stop checking my CF (since I check internally) and stop OPKing b/c those neg's are making me frustrated :nope: 

Thanks for sharing your experience last cycle-- hope both our eggies pop out soon!


----------



## Erica92

ps poppy I too love the picture~ WHAT a cutie. I didn't know you had 2 boys, how fun!


----------



## Erica92

Glowstar said:


> I love you ladies too.....Erica/Happshopper I know how difficult it is to try not to obsess...if you are like me 'anal' you like everything to be in order and methodical. To not be able to control your body is the most frustrating feeling EVER!! No matter how much someone tells you to chill.....you try...but can't...not mentally anyway, I know I can't :winkwink: I always get inspiration from looking at BFP charts...early O, late O, low temps etc etc because it CAN happen and I am sure it will happen for us ALL:hugs:

Thanks glowstar I am EXCACTLY like that I like things to be in order, methodical, and more importantly I like to control things (oy Im a real piece of work huh!!!) and the fact that I can't control what my body is doing let alone getting pg def does make me a little batty :wacko:

Thanks for understanding I am going to try hard to just live and let be and accept that if our family is meant to grow it will--

thanks to you all for all the kind words and uplifting comments, I can't tell you how wonderful it is to be able to vent, and say all the things that I can't say to ANYONE IRL and to know that you all understand


----------



## poppy666

Erica i have 4 boys :dohh:

Rhys 20, Gage 19, Wade 18 and Korben 11mths. Korben was our little surprise after getting ready to have ICSI for unexplained infertility, so wanted a little playmate for him cos his brothers are more like uncles to him with their age x


Glowstar i just told Erica to chill too :haha: ok Erical relax then a better word :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

hopingnowsit said:


> Hello all....Thia is my first cycle of soy isoflavones...I meant to start cd3 but forgot so i started cd4 am now cd8...i think i will take it one more day so cd4-cd9...first 2 days i took 100mg equal to 50mg clomid...these last days i am taking 200mg equal to 100mg clomid...oh i really hope this works...i have 1 beautiful daughter whom i just got lucky with tried like crazy to get her she is now 3 and ever since i had her we have been trying for another...finally got into a specialist in nov and did all the tests they sure took their time ugh....so it looks like i have pcos not the best news ive ever had but it took a load off me to know at least there was some kind of explanation as to why i was not having children...so next month i have an appointment to talk about treatment but i thought before i go talking meds that i would try something natural...soy isoflavones...i take them at night i heard that was better for side effects...i get hot flashes like crazy i never know which end of the bed i will wake up on in the morning lol...and upset stomach a little cramping and a light headache during the day...i hope this works i got my fingers crossed :dust:

Hi Hoping....welcome to the Soy Train :flower: Hope the soy works for you before you have to go the meds route :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry Hoping missed your post :dohh: good luck sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Erica92

Oh wow Poppy how neat and I TOTALLY understand wanting a playmate for Korben (love that name btw). 

Hopingitsnow - GL with the Soy hoping it's JUST what you need!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Could eat something really nice right now, my son Gage made some cinnamon pancakes earlier yummy lol


----------



## Erica92

Oooh can't wait till my kiddos start cooking for me~ Right now 2 3.5 year olds and an almost 2 year are old not quite ready to cook for me, but they are good helpers (and good at driving me crazy sometimes too~~~ ;))


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless :cloud9:

I feel like im starting all over again with korben, ive totally forgotten the younger years with other 3 being that long lol, but yes they drove me crazy at times with being close in ages.

Just thought id show you all korbens first steps across the room other night x

[URL=https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/?action=view&current=MOV00057.mp4][IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/th_MOV00057.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Erica92

Aww that is SO cute :) love it! WEnt on a great hike with the kiddos and DH and am feeling much better about everything! Spring weather, outside, exercise it was lovely!


----------



## hopingnowsit

Thank you all...Im hoping it works as well...although im not likeing these hot flashes in the middle of the night but oh well its worth it :) and mmmm cinnamon pancakes sound really yummy email me some of them lol....well im off for the night good nite and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Glowstar

How cute is Korben :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Here's a pic of my OH 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/480886-go-glamamamas-most-wonderful-beautiful-lucky-women-46.html#post8618082


----------



## poppy666

Oh Glowstar he's yummy :haha:


----------



## Sparklegirl

poppy666 said:


> Oh Glowstar he's yummy :haha:

i have to agree :dohh: :haha:


----------



## happyshopper

Glowstar said:


> I love you ladies too.....Erica/Happshopper I know how difficult it is to try not to obsess...if you are like me 'anal' you like everything to be in order and methodical. To not be able to control your body is the most frustrating feeling EVER!! No matter how much someone tells you to chill.....you try...but can't...not mentally anyway, I know I can't :winkwink: I always get inspiration from looking at BFP charts...early O, late O, low temps etc etc because it CAN happen and I am sure it will happen for us ALL:hugs:

Thanks Glowstar, you're right. I've learnt so much about my cycle since joining BnB which I know will help me get my BFP but it can be frustrating when your body doesn't follow a certain pattern. Soy has made my cycles more erratic but it certainly helped my LP last month. Thanks x
Welcome Hoping, good luck for your first cycle of soy. FX you get a BFP very soon.
You're welcome Erica, I'm certain that are eggs are ready to pop out.
Good luck all xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey ladies, just checking in to see how you all are?? :hi:

Poppy, is it just me or is you chart looking good for an implantation dip today?? :happydance:

Lovin all the pics of the kids - how cut (and hubbies) :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Its questionable :wacko: i had to go bathroom at 6.30am (36.4) this morning so took my temp, then i did it again at my regular time of 8am (36.8) so wasnt sure which to enter so went with first, just ignoring it now :dohh:


----------



## Vicvicx

Ah I see! Hey you never know, that probably has been the correct one after all :winkwink:

Well everything x'd for you as it is nearly testing time :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## Glowstar

I would go with the first one as you had more than three hrs consecutive sleep :winkwink:


----------



## Erica92

ditto you always go with the first one! That's another reason I like tcyof b/c they will adjust your temp if you take it early to what it would be at your normal temp (based on some formula they have).

Anyway- how is everyone?

Glowstar- your hubby is VERY Handsome!!! 

poppy- how's it hanging? are you planning on testing early or waiting until AF is late (hopefully she'll stay far far away)

me- Just hanging out. the weather is gorgeous so we went to the park today, having some more ewcm but Im not opking anymore so who knows!

hope everyone's doing well


----------



## poppy666

Dont get me started about testing :haha: just asked my son to let me know when he wants to pee cos i wanna dip one of my ICs in it lol.... i did 3 today and all of them have a line when you hold them up to the light :wacko: Think ive got a dodgy batch :dohh:


----------



## hopingnowsit

[/QUOTE]
Welcome Hoping, good luck for your first cycle of soy. FX you get a BFP very soon.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks Happyshopper! I have my fingers crossed too:thumbup:been trying for 3 years now hoping this year is it:shrug:today is my last day of soy for this cycle hopefully theirs a baby in the makin:happydance: :dust:


----------



## Erica92

POPPY!!!! Post a pick we'll squint with you!!! I bet it's NOT a dodgy batch and instead a TRUE BFP-- you've got me really excited now. And LOL about dipping your ic in your son's pee now that's hysterical...

Keep us posted.... im on pins and needles for ya

Hopingitsnow- GL hope this is YOUR cycle! Do you O regularly, have you been trying consistently for 3 years?? what's your history (if you want to share).


----------



## poppy666

No its a dodgy pack, my sons looked totally white but now its totally dry another faint line's appeared same as my 3 today :cry: cant use the rest now


----------



## Erica92

Aww Poppy how annoying, don't those hpt manufacturers know not to toy with ttc women........ I am still super hopeful for a true BFP soon! Go get some more tests.


----------



## prettymachine

but did your faint lines show up before it dried? could be evap lines on your sons tests.


----------



## Erica92

oooh good point Pretty--- ditto I still think it's a super good sign and I think you'll be getting a true bfp SOON


----------



## Glowstar

Erica92 said:


> ditto you always go with the first one! That's another reason I like tcyof b/c they will adjust your temp if you take it early to what it would be at your normal temp (based on some formula they have).
> 
> Anyway- how is everyone?
> 
> Glowstar- your hubby is VERY Handsome!!!
> 
> poppy- how's it hanging? are you planning on testing early or waiting until AF is late (hopefully she'll stay far far away)
> 
> me- Just hanging out. the weather is gorgeous so we went to the park today, having some more ewcm but Im not opking anymore so who knows!
> 
> hope everyone's doing well


Thank you Erica/girls///I think he is very handsome too :kiss:



poppy666 said:


> Dont get me started about testing :haha: just asked my son to let me know when he wants to pee cos i wanna dip one of my ICs in it lol.... i did 3 today and all of them have a line when you hold them up to the light :wacko: Think ive got a dodgy batch :dohh:

Awwww I wanna see a line...I so hope this is it for you :winkwink: I am interested to see what you temp does this morning....a nice big rise would be awesome :thumbup:

I am just about to get back in the saddle again...yeeeeee haaaaaa and get to the Bd'ing :haha: I did a FSH test yesterday which basically tells me if I am pre-menopausal...thankfully it was negative so at least I know now it's not me :haha::haha: OH has been awesome taking his vits everyday so FX'd.
Will check in later (from work) to see some news Poppy :kiss:


----------



## Erica92

Poppy where are you? Did you test again? 

What's everyone up to?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah tested 3 times and think they evaps so im de-stressing :haha:

Anyways how you?


----------



## happyshopper

Hiya everyone,
:happydance: I've got EWCM!!! The good stuff not the yucky opaque jelly I have been getting. 
Unfortunately I think I have messed up my CBFM yesterday as I refused to use any more new sticks just to tell me I am low fertility so I used an old one (which showed high last month) and it told me I have peaked. So I am just going to have to BD until the EWCM goes away. 
Poppy .... FX your chart shows an implantation dip. Your tests may be duds but sending you lots of :dust: that this is your month. 
xxx


----------



## Erica92

I've taken billions of pg tests and never once had an evap so I how could they ALL be evaps..... plus if it has any color at all it's not an evap. 

Post pics we'd all love to squint with you, plus I think this is your true BFP :)

me- no updates, no O yet (cd17) stopped taking the Bvits Im still temping but not even checking CF. So Im just hanging out trying to not stress out about if/when i'll O and just live life!!! So far I actually do feel much more relaxed about it all.


----------



## poppy666

happyshopper said:


> Hiya everyone,
> :happydance: I've got EWCM!!! The good stuff not the yucky opaque jelly I have been getting.
> Unfortunately I think I have messed up my CBFM yesterday as I refused to use any more new sticks just to tell me I am low fertility so I used an old one (which showed high last month) and it told me I have peaked. So I am just going to have to BD until the EWCM goes away.
> Poppy .... FX your chart shows an implantation dip. Your tests may be duds but sending you lots of :dust: that this is your month.
> xxx

Good luck to you too get bedding :happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Poppy. Unfortunately OH is working tonight so will have to start tomorrow and hope there is still plenty of time to catch the eggy. I cant wait to get into the 2WW.
This may sound dumb but what is an evaporation line? Is it where a HPT shows a line but then it disappears? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im not sure if they disappear, but they dont have colour i think :shrug:

This is one from today but the 2nd one ive messed with contrast and brightness so you can see it, if its not darker tomorrow i know im out this cycle x
 



Attached Files:







9dpo 003.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 30









afternoon 002.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## loveanurse1

i see lines in both poppy...good luck to you


----------



## prettymachine

they second one i can see a line! thats how i first discovered my :bfp: ...i couldnt tell if i was really seeing a line so i inverted the colors on the picture! and there is was.


----------



## Glowstar

Firefox won't let me make it bigger....noooooooooooooooooooo!!!! so I can't see properly!!!

Might be able to see it better at work :winkwink: I also don't think your out at 10dpo!!!!! absolutely not Poppy! 

CD7...still spotting :shrug: this is weird as I never spot :shrug: no Soy this cycle either...not sure what's going on :shrug: no matter we still BD'd last night :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

loveanurse1 said:


> i see lines in both poppy...good luck to you

How are you? :hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Hi all

I've asked this on another thread and got directed to this, hoping someone can help or point me in the right direction.

I have previously had problems with endo and with ovarian cysts and I'm wondering if soy isoflavones would effect the endo/cysts? I've heard some conflicting information - some people say that soy aggravates endo and some people say that soy helps endo. I was hoping someone might know and be able to give me some clarification? I also don't know if there is a differnce between consuming soy products (soy nuts, milk) and taking the isoflavones?

I had a m/c last year and since then I've only just started tracking my BBT again - based on my temps, I don't seem to be ovulating. I'm thinking of trying soy before going back to the doctors, but am a bit unsure because of the endo and cysts. If anyone could advise I would really appreciate it 

thanks xx


----------



## loveanurse1

glow..i am good thanks for asking..been bored out of my mind..pain is easing up everyday..hoping to get back into the swing of things next cycle..
wasn't suppose to bd for 3-6 wks but dh and i snuck one in yesterday:haha:
hope you all are doing good catching that eggy
afm: i woke up yesterday and today with ewcm...which is totally out of character for me..i normally o cd19-23 of my cycles prior to removal of cyst..today is cd15..wondering if that is how my cycles will go from now on??


----------



## prettymachine

Starbright said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've asked this on another thread and got directed to this, hoping someone can help or point me in the right direction.
> 
> I have previously had problems with endo and with ovarian cysts and I'm wondering if soy isoflavones would effect the endo/cysts? I've heard some conflicting information - some people say that soy aggravates endo and some people say that soy helps endo. I was hoping someone might know and be able to give me some clarification? I also don't know if there is a differnce between consuming soy products (soy nuts, milk) and taking the isoflavones?
> 
> I had a m/c last year and since then I've only just started tracking my BBT again - based on my temps, I don't seem to be ovulating. I'm thinking of trying soy before going back to the doctors, but am a bit unsure because of the endo and cysts. If anyone could advise I would really appreciate it
> 
> thanks xx

when i researched soy before taking it i read prolonged use of it can cause cysts and things of that nature, even make it harder to concieve, or make you unable to have a viable pregnancy. HOWEVER it said taking it for a couple months should do no harm. so i would say after 2 cycles if it doesnt work, then stop taking it!

nothing is without risk, they say birth control can reduce, and prevent ovarian cysts. however i have heard a thousand stories where people GET cysts from the BC. so i think everything has a 50/50 risk for cysts, and its probably all up to our bodies in the end.

i got my :bfp: my first cycle on soy, so at least once is worth a shot. but after a couple cycles defintely stop if it isnt working :)


----------



## Starbright

Thanks Prettymachine. That's really useful info. Congrats on your bfp by the way :)


----------



## prettymachine

thanks!


----------



## poppy666

Ok after god knows how many ICs ive piddled on over 2 days this my latest :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







bnb 002.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 31









bnb 003.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 31


----------



## loveanurse1

poppy ..i could see those lines without even enlarging..it looks positive to me


----------



## poppy666

Going to do a Superdrug test tomorrow cos im getting line eye with all those ICs :haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

then i must have it too..lol


----------



## Vicvicx

OMG Poppy, thats def a :bfp:. I remember someone once telling me that a line is a line misses!! :growlmad:

Congrats Congrats Congrats :yipee:


:dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks, looks like soy helped me once again lets hope its a sticky :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

i see 2 lines poppy congratulations:happydance:


----------



## hopingnowsit

I see 2 lines as well Poppy :) congrats hun:dust:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks but holding out till i test properly tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Erica92

I told ya Poppy CONGRATS! I am SUPER Excited for you :) EXCELLENT NEWS!

afm - ugh cd19 and CF is creamy/lotiony so I am NO WHERE NEAR O and am thinking I might not this cycle:cry: (guess we might not get to have that Ovulation party after all Poppy) not sure if I'll end up needing provera to eventually bring on a fake AF and how long I should wait to see if my body will do it on it's own :( :( 

starting to think it's just not going to happen (but that's just me being a debby downer)--- Im actually not even that stressed about it just dissapointed.


----------



## poppy666

Now its time for the rest of you ladies :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I am going to take soy this cycle af just started and I mean just. since the mmc I have had two long cycles, and I should add that I had a twin mmc. When would you recommend I start taking it? x

Poppy congratulations I have just seen. x x x x x


----------



## poppy666

Erica92 said:


> I told ya Poppy CONGRATS! I am SUPER Excited for you :) EXCELLENT NEWS!
> 
> afm - ugh cd19 and CF is creamy/lotiony so I am NO WHERE NEAR O and am thinking I might not this cycle:cry: (guess we might not get to have that Ovulation party after all Poppy) not sure if I'll end up needing provera to eventually bring on a fake AF and how long I should wait to see if my body will do it on it's own :( :(
> 
> starting to think it's just not going to happen (but that's just me being a debby downer)--- Im actually not even that stressed about it just dissapointed.

Hey we will have that ov party missy :hugs: if you feel your not gonna ovulate this month make that appointment xx


----------



## poppy666

CD2-CD6 & CD3-CD7 are more for average cycles.. ive seen ladies take on CD5-CD9 on longer cycles sweetie xx


----------



## debzie

thanks poppy did not want to take it too early I already have a history of releasing two eggs so goodness know what may happen lol would not complain like. so please for you. x x


----------



## poppy666

lol so when you decided and what dose? pmsl can imagine the post 'im having triplets' :haha:


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey ladies i have a question, im cd 6 i took soy cd3,4,5 the thing is i,ve stopped bleeding do i continue to take soy or just leave it @ those 3 days... i didnt take any today coz im only spotting.. what should i do :shrug: do i continue taking it or just stop:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

You take it regardless if your bleeding or not sweetie so finish your course :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

poppy666 said:


> You take it regardless if your bleeding or not sweetie so finish your course :thumbup:

Oh ok thanks poppy :thumbup: i had no idea :blush: i thought u should take only while the :witch: was visiting :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

No so get downing those pills :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sparklegirl

poppy666 said:


> No so get downing those pills :happydance::happydance:

just did i nearly choked on 1 of them :dohh::haha:


----------



## poppy666

LOL i know they like horse pills but fx'd it'll work for you xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

poppy666 said:


> LOL i know they like horse pills but fx'd it'll work for you xx

i hope so 2 :hugs: fx for all the soy girls esp u poppy :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Awww im scared to test tomorrow now doubting the ICs and i know i shouldnt :dohh:

What will be will be :hugs: you using OPKs too?


----------



## Sparklegirl

:shock: oh my i just saw that u tested poppy :dohh: congrats honey i defo see the lines :happydance:
 
:wohoo: i see it poppy, fx for u :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

You'll get lines too sweetie fx'd for everyone on this thread :dust::dust::dust:

If you havnt got Preseed id deffo recomend it :winkwink: did you say if your using OPKs?


----------



## Sparklegirl

yes i will be useing opks to :thumbup:, so this mnth i hoping to ovulate a bit later coz my hubby wont be home till 17th :dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

Woooo hoooooooooo POPPY!!! :kiss::cloud9::kiss::cloud9:

Sorry missed all the drama...couldn't get on internet today and been busy tonight, can't wait to see tomorrows test :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

poppy666 said:


> You'll get lines too sweetie fx'd for everyone on this thread :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> If you havnt got Preseed id deffo recomend it :winkwink: did you say if your using OPKs?

i have conceive + that should be just as good :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Thats what i was gonna try next cycle, think they both just as good :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar said:


> Woooo hoooooooooo POPPY!!! :kiss::cloud9::kiss::cloud9:
> 
> Sorry missed all the drama...couldn't get on internet today and been busy tonight, can't wait to see tomorrows test :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hows your cycle going? arghh i dant really jump for joy yet lol :haha:


----------



## debzie

Think this cycle was a bit longer because I was ill for a few days so delayed OV. Going to go with the middle ground cd 3 - 7 120mg to start with and see how I feel. Keep looking for that thread:baby::baby::baby: lol. and fx here we go. :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy...we used the same test and this was my positive at 11dpo:

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/163834_187998441226701_100000496396928_699079_1169530_n.jpg

hope that helps convince you :)


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Woooo hoooooooooo POPPY!!! :kiss::cloud9::kiss::cloud9:
> 
> Sorry missed all the drama...couldn't get on internet today and been busy tonight, can't wait to see tomorrows test :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hows your cycle going? arghh i dant really jump for joy yet lol :haha:Click to expand...

I would be jumping honey :kiss:

Going OK but weird spotting until CD7 :kiss: anyway, think we might just go for a BD everyday for next 7 days if we can...cover all bases you know :haha:

oh and reason for absence is we got engaged :flower: so busy visiting family and friends :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

OMG congratulations sweetie :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Dont worry about the spotting, first time i took soy i spotted right up to CD11 :dohh: drove me crazy xxx


----------



## leasap

when CD did some of you ovulate on with soya??

today is cd14 and still no sign of O :(

xx


----------



## happyshopper

Hiya everyone...
OMG Poppy I can definitely see 2 lines too. Have you tested again today with the Superdrug test? FX you'll get a strong +ve and this is your month x
Congratulations Glowstar on your engagement. Have you got a date in mind?

I think I have ovulated but I'm not sure if was today or yesterday. The EWCM dried up last night but today I am getting some odd twinges in my left ovary. My temps haven't risen either but I suppose it can take a day or so before your body registers the rise in progesterone. We BD'ed last night so I hope we just caught the egg x


----------



## poppy666

Here's superdrug test :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pg test 001.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoooo :bfp::bfp::bfp::dust::dust:

Happy and Healthy 9 months Poppy...now spread some of that babydust this way pretty please :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Here you goooooooooooooo :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

You will get yours sweetie :hugs:


----------



## holls147

Poppy, how long have you been ttc? How many cycles on Soy? Congrats btw =-)


----------



## poppy666

Just this month really. This was my first proper af after my miscarriage at christmas. Got my BFP 1st time on both occassions x


----------



## mamadonna

congrats poppy thats a brilliant 2nd line:happydance:


----------



## Erica92

CONGRATS a million times over Poppy that is WONDERFUL.


----------



## poppy666

You be following soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn sweetie :hugs: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sparklegirl

:yipee::yipee: Poppy thats an *AWESOME LINE, CONGRATS *!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh everyones been great on here today :happydance: deffo cant wait to see some more bfp's in here Soy girlies :hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

Congratulations poppy666 !!!!!!! Wishing you a very healthy 9 months xx


----------



## poppy666

Thank you mrsdh :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

poppy666 said:


> Ahhh everyones been great on here today :happydance: deffo cant wait to see some more bfp's in here Soy girlies :hugs:

im hoping to join u soon poppy :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats poppy...praying for you a sticky bean


----------



## hopingnowsit

YAYYYYYY.....I KNEW THAT WAS A LINE :) CONGRATS POPPY....THIS ONE IS GONNA STICK AND BE HAPPY AND HEALTHY AND BEAUTIFUL :)....HOPEFULLY I AM AS LUCKY AS YOU THIS CYCLE
:dust:to all you wonderful soy ladies this is our year!!!!:dust:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Here's superdrug test :happydance:

i KNEW it!!! i am sooo excited! now we can be miserble together! lol! and this may be the pregnancy but my eyes teared up when i saw your test!


----------



## Glowstar

Well I am getting a tad pee'd off....didn't even take soy this time and still spotting at CD9. I never ever spot after AF...4-5 days and that's it :shrug: makes me wonder what the hell is going on :shrug:

Making it hard to read CM as it's just creamy browny pink :shrug:


----------



## happyshopper

Wow Poppy, many congratulations and have a wonderful and perfect pregnancy. I knew it wouldn't be long before you moved on to the 1st tri. 
I hope I am not far behind you. Thanks for help and support you have given me on the few months I have been on the soy bandwagon xxx
Hi Glowstar, I hope the spotting stops soon xxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks but im not going anywhere without my Soy girls :winkwink: soooooo get cracking ladies we need more :bfp:s :happydance::happydance:

Glowstar has the spotting finished? xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

whose ttc #1 for more than 12 months on here?i May have a present for them? :)


----------



## poppy666

Love your avatar Babyhopes :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Well I am getting a tad pee'd off....didn't even take soy this time and still spotting at CD9. I never ever spot after AF...4-5 days and that's it :shrug: makes me wonder what the hell is going on :shrug:
> 
> Making it hard to read CM as it's just creamy browny pink :shrug:

was the first part of AF normal?


----------



## Minno

Great news - congrats Poppy, hope you have a healthy and happy time of it :)
I am thinking of trying soy for the first time. I usually have a fairly regular cycle of 23-28 days with ov between days 10-14, LP is 14 days. Not sure when to take soy and how much, any advice would be gratefully received.
Oh and my story is I've been ttc no 2 for 27 months with no luck :( Everything else is normal. Off for hsg on the 17th and very scared about that :(
xx


----------



## poppy666

Hi Minno

My first time using Soy i had a 28 day cycle and Soy delayed my ovulation till CD18, but did the trick none the less and i took on CD2-CD6. With this cycle the miscarriage had altered it to a 26 days one ovulating on CD10, again i took Soy but on CD3-CD7.

I think a lot of ladies mainly use those two lots of days to start Soy, but women on longer cycles try it on CD5-CD9 hope that helps xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks Poppy, I think I will start it on days 2-6 this cycle and see where it leads :) Any advice re amount?
x


----------



## poppy666

I think its what you feel comfortable with. Clomid users take either 50mg or 100mg 'some may take more' :shrug: but Soy you have to double that amout to get the same effect so its up to you. 80mg, 100mg, 120mg etc but no more than 200mg's max :thumbup:

Some get their bfps off lower doses where others higher, but i never tried a low dose i just jumped in with both feet and tried 160mg first 3 days then upped to 200mg's.. 'That was my dosage for 1st BFP' my 2nd BFP i only upped last day..


----------



## Glowstar

prettymachine said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Well I am getting a tad pee'd off....didn't even take soy this time and still spotting at CD9. I never ever spot after AF...4-5 days and that's it :shrug: makes me wonder what the hell is going on :shrug:
> 
> Making it hard to read CM as it's just creamy browny pink :shrug:
> 
> was the first part of AF normal?Click to expand...

Just normal really, didn't notice anything out of the ordinary :shrug: using OPK's but negative so far. Just hope it goes away :winkwink:


----------



## prettymachine

i have erratic periods as long as i can remember, and rather often they would be spotty for days after, and i would think they were over, and show right back up. i think its just cruel jokes from mother nature. luckily the length of our period doesnt affect when we ovulate :)


----------



## debzie

Well ladies seem to be having no side effects from 120mg for the last two days so might up it today. Dont want to ovulate too early oh has informed me he wont be Home until 18th. 
Glowstar if you continue spotting I would go see your gp something is going on. Could be the spotting is coming from your cervix not af just mentioned it as a friend has similar spotting. Turns out she has a sensitive cervix. X


----------



## hopingnowsit

Debzie...I didn't have too many side effects either....mostly hot flashes at night while TRYING to sleep....light headache during the day and a little cramping :dust: xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I think I am 2DPO based on CM, peak on CBFM and ovarian twinges but my temperatures haven't risen yet. Do you think I have ovulated and experiencing a delayed thermal shift? I suppose its impossible to tell until I do have a thermal shift. I am taking b100 complex this month so I don't know if this can affect temperatures?
Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## happyshopper

I am going to stop worrying again. I am a pretty light sleeper so when I woke at 3.20am I took my temperature and it was 36.2 so I have adjusted it to my normal testing time of 5.00am and it is 36.36. FX my temperature stays at 36.2 or higher and FF will confirm my ovulation tomorrow xxx


----------



## Glowstar

It really bugs doesn't it waiting for those 3 days of consecutive temp rises :growlmad: :winkwink: sure it will take into account your other signs :winkwink:

I have stopped spotting...yippee.. still neg on the OPK's but only CD10 so just hanging out...bonking like bunnies and hoping for the best :haha:

My chart doesn't look anything like last cycle...not sure if because not on soy? my temp is going up...not down like it did last month before OV unless I get a drop in next few days. As I seem to get +OPK and Ov on same day we are just going for it because waiting for OPK to tell me to go for it might be too late.


----------



## vanessa000abc

hey soy girls:
I am on my first try of SI, and I took it on day 1-5. Now I am on day 9, so let's see how it goes. I normally o' on day 21. So I am so excited and can't wait to see when I am gonna o this time.


----------



## Sparklegirl

debzie said:


> Well ladies seem to be having no side effects from 120mg for the last two days so might up it today. Dont want to ovulate too early oh has informed me he wont be Home until 18th.
> Glowstar if you continue spotting I would go see your gp something is going on. Could be the spotting is coming from your cervix not af just mentioned it as a friend has similar spotting. Turns out she has a sensitive cervix. X

Me too Debzie, my hubby is coming home on the 16th, so im hoping not to ouvulate sooner:dohh:


----------



## debzie

Would be just my luck last month I ovd on cd 19 if I do the same this month I would be ok it but too early I will miss it, will just have to wait and see. He is home the weekend of the 18th which will put me at cd 16. Watch this space. Its awful ttc when oh works away. lets hope this is our month sparklegirl. x x x


----------



## Glowstar

If you can get a few BD's in while OH is there just before you OV that would be perfecting timing :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Evening everyone :flower:

I need to read back trying to eat my tea at same time :dohh: hope everyone well x


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Here's superdrug test :happydance:
> 
> i KNEW it!!! i am sooo excited! now we can be miserble together! lol! and this may be the pregnancy but my eyes teared up when i saw your test!Click to expand...

Awww just seen this & your test at 11dpo.. how did i miss them :dohh: :haha: yes two miserable sods togethor lol... im already getting paranoid with lack of symptoms only got bloating and af kind of cramps x


----------



## Sparklegirl

debzie said:


> Would be just my luck last month I ovd on cd 19 if I do the same this month I would be ok it but too early I will miss it, will just have to wait and see. He is home the weekend of the 18th which will put me at cd 16. Watch this space. Its awful ttc when oh works away. lets hope this is our month sparklegirl. x x x

not only do i have to catch the eggy but also my hubby :haha: fx we ovulate a lil later :dohh: thats a 1st on her :haha:


----------



## debzie

Any soy experts out there? Ive just got out of the bath and have a rash down both legs could this be the soy???? HELP.


----------



## hopingnowsit

debzie said:


> Any soy experts out there? Ive just got out of the bath and have a rash down both legs could this be the soy???? HELP.

https://carefirst.staywellsolutionsonline.com/RelatedItems/26,2629
here is a link i found...it states that if you develop a rash you should discontinue use as it may be an allergic reaction....hope this helps hun:) :dust:


----------



## debzie

THANKYOU!! thought it may be as I briefly scanned the net earlier today for possible side effects didnot think I would develop any though. Dont know if it is the soy or a new shower gel. Have been taking my full dose on a night and have not taken it tonight yet. Im undecided. Maybe its fate stepping in so I can catch my OH and my eggy lol.


----------



## poppy666

lol debzie.. bit hard to tell now you used a new shower gel :wacko:


----------



## debzie

I KNOW POPPY don't know whether to take my dose tonight. the rash has all but gone now so I'm thinking its the bloody shower gel making me panic. I'm such a hypercondriac.


----------



## poppy666

Does sound like the shower gel if its nearly gone, im sure if it was the soy and an allergic reaction you'd of got it first night :shrug:


----------



## debzie

thats what I thought too just taken it along with an antihistamine for good luck lol. Thanks Poppy.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie will be stalking :haha:


----------



## hopingnowsit

well hopefully its the shower gel...when i read your post i thought oh how that would suck if it was due to the soy...glad it might not be so you can continue trying to get that precious baby in the making:dust:


----------



## Erica92

Hi guys- how's everyone? 

Poppy- how are you doing, has the shock worn off yet? So excited for you

me- still no O had ewcm for a few days but no temp rise but lots of BDing ;) still hoping that O is coming eventually till then just waiting, temping, and BDing


----------



## debzie

No rash tonight so it must be the shower gel thank goodness. Going to take 160mg again tonight then up it to 200mg tomorrow as Im off work on wed just in case.

Hello Erica fine thanks just waiting for OH and ov.


----------



## Miss_C

Hello soy gurus!!! 

I wonder if anyone can help me before I head out to the shops and buy some soy-iso's

I normally have a very regular 26 day cycle with O on cd10-12 - ususally 12. I am 42 and will be 43 in May so my eggs are pretty well old. I took us 12 months to catch one which we sadly lost last montyh as 12w1d so I am thinking that taking the soy may help improve my egg quality and may even pop a couple more out to improve our chances of getting a good one.

Well that is my thoughts - good idea, bad idea or is soy really for helping you ovulate if you don't or shortening the cycle so you O earlier. I canlt seem to find any info on this, even with taking clomid in a regular cycle.

All that said this will be my first cycle post losing the baby so no idea what the cycle "should or will be".

I have had spotting for 2 days now so I think witch may be here very soon, Wednesday will be 20 days since I stopped bleeding so looks like we are right on track.

Any light, experiences etc you can share would be hugely appreciated


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls, can I join you's? I gave birth to my daughter in October last year and hadn't planned on ttc again so soon but was ntnp. Anyway I managed to conceive my daughter after going the tcm route...thought I had a short luteal phase(28 day cycle, ovulation cd20 meaning an 8 day luteal phase) but after visiting my tcm practitioner I was informed I didn't have a luteal phase defect but actually late ovulation....anyway to cut a long story short I got my first bfp after only 6 weeks of acupuncture and herbs! I figured after my daughter was born that pregnancy would have sorted out my cycle...no such frigging luck! I decided just to do an opk last cycle to check when I was ovulating and got a smiley face on cd 20. I thought this was ok as my previous cycle had been 35 days and that would make my luteal phase about right but the frigging witch caught me out on Saturday making that a 28 day cycle and late ovulation....AGAIN!!! Arghhh!!! Anyway I knew that soy isoflavones could bring ovulation forward so am now on cd 3 and my second dose of soy. I'm taking 120mg each day (just tescos brand!). I hope it works and brings my ovulation forward...my biggest problem is remembering to temp at the moment. My daughter is only 5 months old and I keep bouncing out of bed when I hear her chattering to her toys and forget to take my stupid temperature in the morning. Going to make a proper concerted effort tomorrow to remember otherwise I'll have no clue if its worked or not! I know it worked for my friend Betheney who started this thread so I just hope it works for me too!!! Good luck and babydust to everyone...I'll be stalking you all!!! xoxo


----------



## hopingnowsit

debzie said:


> No rash tonight so it must be the shower gel thank goodness. Going to take 160mg again tonight then up it to 200mg tomorrow as Im off work on wed just in case.
> 
> Hello Erica fine thanks just waiting for OH and ov.

:happydance:thats wonderful...have you gotten any hotflashes at night?


----------



## hopingnowsit

Welcome Miss_C and Jen1802....Hopefully you will both get your :bfp: soon...I am currently on my first cycle of soy...not sure if it worked yet or not:dohh:my cycles are irregular and i have pcos so im hoping that i ovulate this cycle:wacko:i hope it works because then the hotflashes were well worth it:rofl:good luck to you both:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Miss_C said:


> Hello soy gurus!!!
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me before I head out to the shops and buy some soy-iso's
> 
> I normally have a very regular 26 day cycle with O on cd10-12 - ususally 12. I am 42 and will be 43 in May so my eggs are pretty well old. I took us 12 months to catch one which we sadly lost last montyh as 12w1d so I am thinking that taking the soy may help improve my egg quality and may even pop a couple more out to improve our chances of getting a good one.
> 
> Well that is my thoughts - good idea, bad idea or is soy really for helping you ovulate if you don't or shortening the cycle so you O earlier. I canlt seem to find any info on this, even with taking clomid in a regular cycle.
> 
> All that said this will be my first cycle post losing the baby so no idea what the cycle "should or will be".
> 
> I have had spotting for 2 days now so I think witch may be here very soon, Wednesday will be 20 days since I stopped bleeding so looks like we are right on track.
> 
> Any light, experiences etc you can share would be hugely appreciated

Hi! sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:...I am 40 and going for number 3 with a big gap and new partner. I have regular cycles 26-30 days with a constant luteal phase of 14 days. I took soy CD 3-7 first time and O'd cd 14 (I think) I took it CD 2-6 second time and upped the dose slightly and O'd on CD10 making my cycle 24 days, so it didn't affect my LP just the O date. I am on a break from soy this cycle but plan to try it again if I don't get BFP on my own this time :winkwink: I suppose either days would work for you, I think CD 3-7 are supposed to produce better quality eggs :winkwink:
Good luck and welcome, this is a great thread with lovely supportive ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls, can I join you's? I gave birth to my daughter in October last year and hadn't planned on ttc again so soon but was ntnp. Anyway I managed to conceive my daughter after going the tcm route...thought I had a short luteal phase(28 day cycle, ovulation cd20 meaning an 8 day luteal phase) but after visiting my tcm practitioner I was informed I didn't have a luteal phase defect but actually late ovulation....anyway to cut a long story short I got my first bfp after only 6 weeks of acupuncture and herbs! I figured after my daughter was born that pregnancy would have sorted out my cycle...no such frigging luck! I decided just to do an opk last cycle to check when I was ovulating and got a smiley face on cd 20. I thought this was ok as my previous cycle had been 35 days and that would make my luteal phase about right but the frigging witch caught me out on Saturday making that a 28 day cycle and late ovulation....AGAIN!!! Arghhh!!! Anyway I knew that soy isoflavones could bring ovulation forward so am now on cd 3 and my second dose of soy. I'm taking 120mg each day (just tescos brand!). I hope it works and brings my ovulation forward...my biggest problem is remembering to temp at the moment. My daughter is only 5 months old and I keep bouncing out of bed when I hear her chattering to her toys and forget to take my stupid temperature in the morning. Going to make a proper concerted effort tomorrow to remember otherwise I'll have no clue if its worked or not! I know it worked for my friend Betheney who started this thread so I just hope it works for me too!!! Good luck and babydust to everyone...I'll be stalking you all!!! xoxo

Hi Jen, welcome :hugs: I took soy CD 2-6 last cycle and Ov'd on CD10 :winkwink: my average over 5 cycles is 13 but have O'd as late as CD16 so if I were you I would go with CD2-6, I think I took 120,160,160,200,200. Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Welcome Miss_C 

You have same cycle as me, i just turned 41 Sunday and since my MMC ive gone from a 28 day cycle (ov cd14/16) to a 26 day cycle (ov on cd10) I took the Soy this cycle on cd3-7 and my ovulation day didnt change :thumbup:

Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks girls. I remembered to take my temp this morning, just need to keep it up! I haven't even bothered reading about any side effects as I'd just end up thinking I had them all! Ignorance is bliss! :-D I'm starting to feel really positive that this will def work! How many cycles on average have people taken them for before they get their bfp? I know Betheney only took hers for two cycles and got her bfp on the second cycle! I hope they work that quickly for me! I'm hoping to ovulate on cd 14 but now I'm wondering taking them on cd2-6 bring it forward by loads. I'll just have to bd every other day in that case and hope I don't ovulate super early! xo


----------



## poppy666

First time i took Soy i took on CD2-6 and ovulated on CD18 instead of my normal CD14-15 got my BFP but MMC'd at 9wks. This cycle i took them on CD3-7 instead and ovulated same as last cycle CD10 did ovulate much earlier but got my BFP.

Not sure how many cycles its taken some but there has been a few got bfp first time xx


----------



## prettymachine

poppy how are you feeling? sick yet?


----------



## poppy666

No sickness yet just bloated. when did yours kick in? x


----------



## prettymachine

i had initially REALLY early, i think before i hit 5 weeks! and it was horrible lol. it went away in the middle of the 5th weeks but but the middle of the 6th week it was back to stay. 

i hear ya on the bloated. i STILL feel bloated lol, blah.


----------



## poppy666

I get the odd hour in morning where i feel a bit dodgy but it goes, my jeans a bit tight cos of the bloating but all good xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

love the avatar poppy :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie, hows your cycle going? x


----------



## Sparklegirl

im on cd11, just waiting to ovulate, hopefully only next week when hubby gets back :dohh:


----------



## babygirl89

hy just bought this soya today :
https://www.phytosoya.com/en/phytosoya/phytosoya_1.php

it contains 35mg per 2 tablets so im gonna take 6 tablets which wouls equal to 105mg of soy iso, it's the closest to 100 i can get haha just wanted to ask you ladies do i up the does for the last few day's?? it's my first month taking it and i havn't a clue but i don't want it affecting and stopping ovulation. i was taking agnus cactus last cycle and it shortned my lp and my cycle and i never got a positive opk i got a very close positive opk but not a positive so i said i wud giv this a go, im on cd3 so was gonna take it tonight! any tips???


----------



## poppy666

Just make sure your not taking the agnus cactus along side of Soy, i always took mine nearer to bedtime cos it can give you headaches which you may notice tomorrow x gl


----------



## Erica92

Hello Ladies- nice to see some new faces around here! Keeping my fx for LOTS of BFP's.

I think I MIGHT have O'd yesterday. My coverline is 96.8 and my temp was 97.2 this morning so only time will tell since Im not OPKing- I slept a bit restlessly from 4:30-5:30 which is my normal temp taking time so my high temp MIGHT be due to that but I have done that before and not had a higher time so like I said we'll just see...... 

Poppy- glad you're not feeling sick, hope m/s stays away for you. I always get it but it's manageable


----------



## babygirl89

poppy666 said:


> Just make sure your not taking the agnus cactus along side of Soy, i always took mine nearer to bedtime cos it can give you headaches which you may notice tomorrow x gl

how much do i take?? and will i up the dose the last few days?? what is the benefits of upping the dose?? sorry for all the questions.

no i stopped the agnus cactus i have a 26 to 28ish day cycle and i wanna bring ovulation forward and have a longer lp so gonna take b6 with it! do i start on cd3?? today is my cd3! sorry for all the questions :thumbup:


----------



## babygirl89

and does anyone know the best time to temp?? sometimes i go to bed very late and i know u need at least 3 hours of sleep so was gonna set my alarm for 8am every morning is that ok??? or should i do it earlier???


----------



## poppy666

Aww no need to say sorry ask away someone always on. I took 160mg then upped to 200mg last day this cycle... not everyone upps their dosage. Your dosage is totally up to you and what you feel comfortable with, as for ovulation bringing forward its a bit hit and miss with everyone.

When i took it first time i was on a 28 day cycle and i ovulated on cd18 4 days late, this cycle i was on a 26 day after my miscarriage and ovulated on cd10 same as last month so it did nothing to the day i ovulated, but both times i got my bfp off it, so its trial and error :thumbup:

I took my temp 8am everyday x


----------



## debzie

hopingnowsit said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> No rash tonight so it must be the shower gel thank goodness. Going to take 160mg again tonight then up it to 200mg tomorrow as Im off work on wed just in case.
> 
> Hello Erica fine thanks just waiting for OH and ov.
> 
> :happydance:thats wonderful...have you gotten any hotflashes at night?Click to expand...

 No real side effects as such no hot flushes had the odd twinge today in my left ovary (area) felt like pins and needles was strange and was wondering if this was normal or me again being a hypercondriac again. Got a few spots too which I do not usually get until later in my cycle. Something must be working I think. Need to persuade OH to come home early I think just in case I ovulate early lol.


----------



## poppy666

:cake:


Erica92 said:


> Hello Ladies- nice to see some new faces around here! Keeping my fx for LOTS of BFP's.
> 
> I think I MIGHT have O'd yesterday. My coverline is 96.8 and my temp was 97.2 this morning so only time will tell since Im not OPKing- I slept a bit restlessly from 4:30-5:30 which is my normal temp taking time so my high temp MIGHT be due to that but I have done that before and not had a higher time so like I said we'll just see......
> 
> Poppy- glad you're not feeling sick, hope m/s stays away for you. I always get it but it's manageable

Does that mean we may have our ovulation party? :cake: fx'd we do :happydance:

I wouldnt mind a little ms so i feel everythings ok, but not a lot lol


----------



## babygirl89

is it true if u take too much it can stop ovulation?? was gonna take 100mg for two or 3 day's and then 140mg for the last two days or just on the last day, i want it to work so i don't wanna take too lil but i also don't want to take too much and not ovulate! awh sorry im new to this!


----------



## poppy666

Well it didnt with me on both occassions but may have with others so cant advice on that one sweetie, but can say some women have taken smaller doses and got their bfp x


----------



## Erica92

Babygirl89- just wanted to add that I've done some research on the Bvitamins b/c I have a short luteal phase and it's advised to take a Bvitamin complex not JUST a B6 vitamin which can cause an imblance and supposedly screw up your cycle... just wanted to give you a heads up.

Poppy- I do hear you on the m/s being reassuring. I remember when it started to go away around 10 weeks I got REALLY freaked out and made my dr give me an u/s to check for the h/b. thankfully it was fine but it is reassuring that the hormones are doign what they should! Hope you get some but not alot ;)

And thanks I would LOVE to have our Ovulation Party..... If my temps are above my coverline tomorrow then I think it's safe to throw a party so I'll let you know (btw thanks for being such a great cheerleader for my Ov, I appreciate it!!!)


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh i may be preggo but im not neglecting my buddies i want you all over in 1st Tri :hugs: Im not even over there :haha:


----------



## happyshopper

Hello everyone,
So I am on 4DPO and feel pretty good and trying to refrain from crazy symptom spotting and so far succeeding. I hope I can join you in the 1st tri Poppy, I really want a ticker with my baby is the size of a poppy seed. Just 10 days to testing!!!
Can i come to your party Erica? I will bring a pineapple xxx


----------



## poppy666

4dpo ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh not long now :happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hopingnowsit

debzie said:


> hopingnowsit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> No rash tonight so it must be the shower gel thank goodness. Going to take 160mg again tonight then up it to 200mg tomorrow as Im off work on wed just in case.
> 
> Hello Erica fine thanks just waiting for OH and ov.
> 
> :happydance:thats wonderful...have you gotten any hotflashes at night?Click to expand...
> 
> No real side effects as such no hot flushes had the odd twinge today in my left ovary (area) felt like pins and needles was strange and was wondering if this was normal or me again being a hypercondriac again. Got a few spots too which I do not usually get until later in my cycle. Something must be working I think. Need to persuade OH to come home early I think just in case I ovulate early lol.Click to expand...

:thumbup:thats good and i know what you mean...i cant remember if i had twinges or not because i try not to note every little thing and get my hopes up that its a sign for something:blush:but i would think that means they are working...however this morning i noticed some weird feeling in my lower ab...dont know if that means o is coming or not because my cycles are usually really long its hard to tell...yes maybe it would be a good idea to convince OH to come home early so you dont miss that eggy:)i hope this month is your month...:dust:


----------



## Miss_C

Are there any Aussies here who can tell me where I can get some? CD3 tomorrow so I have to get it like NOW!!


----------



## Glowstar

Hopefully you managed to get some in time Miss C!! 

CD13 not much happening....weird cycle for me, with the spotting and a weird temp rise...thought it was trying to creep off the chart :haha: but no +OPK yet so BD'ing everyday as CM was def more watery yesterday. Could be anywhere upto CD16+ really so just hanging out. :flower:

Glad everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## debzie

:winkwink:Well I took 200mg last night and today feel fine. Have also persuaded OH to come home early just in case.:winkwink:
Only thing I can note is greasy hair and skin and boobs to be proud of al the moment must be the extra oestrogen.oh and temp are way down from last month. Something is working. 
Hope you all are doing Ok and good Luck.


----------



## Jen1802

I actually decided to take 160mg last night rather than 120mg. Going to do the same tonight and take 200mg tomorrow which will be my last day! My temps are all over the place at the moment but think its because I've been tossing and turning alot during the night. I wish AF would bugger off already so dh and I can get :sex: Maybe the soy is working, I've been feeling quite frisky the past couple of days....anyone have that as a side effect?! I'm going to get some opks for my clearblue digi tomorrow. Hoping for a smiley face around cd14! Miss C I think you can get them from any healthfood store in Aussieland! Good luck! xox


----------



## Erica92

So my temp was 97.0 (down from yesterday's 97.2 BUT still above my CL of 96.8) so I think it's safe to assume that I did Ov on Monday!

So I think we can throw that O party!!!! Thanks for all the support guys latest O yet but what can ya do!


----------



## poppy666

*ERICA OVULATED MONDAY *​:cake::cake::dance::dance::dance::muaha::boat::boat::yipee::yipee::headspin::hissy::shipw::shipw::drunk::drunk::juggle::juggle::icecream::juggle::pop::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::rain::rain:


----------



## Jen1802

LOL! What cycle day was that Erica? Has the soy brought it forward? Lets hear it for ovulation!!! LOL. XO


----------



## lovinmyhubby

Hi Ladies! I have been reading the thread for a while and was hoping to join! I am on my first cycle of soy, took 80mg days 3-5then 120mg 6-7. I am on cd 15 and no o yet. Really hoping this will be the trick since I have been ttc for almost 3 years with one miscarriage in Oct '10.

Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP'S!!


----------



## lovinmyhubby

Hi Ladies! I have been reading the thread for a while and was hoping to join! I am on my first cycle of soy, took 80mg days 3-5then 120mg 6-7. I am on cd 15 and no o yet.... Is there still a chance I will or am I out of the game for this cycle??:wacko: this stuff is really driving me bonkers! Really hoping this will be the trick since I have been ttc for almost 3 years with one miscarriage in Oct '10.

Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP'S!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Hi sweetie how long generally is your cycle?


----------



## lovinmyhubby

my cycles are anywhere from 30 days to 120! It makes this whole ttc journey that much harder


----------



## poppy666

Id try taking Soy on CD5-9 for long cycle like that then sweetie and see how you go after this one your on x


----------



## Erica92

THANK YOU POPPY!!! I SO appreciate that party :) 

Jen1802- Actually this is a really late Ov for me compared to my last few cycles. This Ov was cd23, the past few months have been cd 17-19. I took a high dose of Soy this time (200mg) AND added Bvitamins, and I think the Bvits really screwed me up b/c once I stopped taking them i O'd about 5 days later. The Maca seems to really help me also-- 

Next cycle I think Im going to only take Maca next month.

Lovinmyhusband- I hear you on the erratic cycles I have never O'd before cd17 so at cd15 i say you are far from out this cycle. Be patient, check CF and go from there. I got frustrated this cycle doing OPK's and sick of seeing BFN's so I just BD when I had Fertile CF until my temp rose--


----------



## Glowstar

Wooo hoooooooo happy O day Erica :thumbup::thumbup:

CD13 here and still neg OPK so just plodding along zzzzzzzzzzzzz :haha:


----------



## Jen1802

What is macca? Sounds like a nickname for Paul McCartney...lol. I used b vits the entire time I was ttc no 1 as I thought I had an lpd but I don't think that was the case at all I just had late ovulation the whole stupid time! I'm def not going anywhere near b vits this time. If the soy doesn't bring forward ovulation this cycle then I'll give it one more month and then go back and see my tcm practitioner again. I'm going to buy some opk's tomorrow. When do you think I should start testing. I'm finishing the soy tomorrow, will make it a 200mg dose this time. XOX


----------



## babygirl89

is there any advantage of taking a higher dose of soya fr the last few days??? :dust: to all


----------



## hopingnowsit

Ladies I need your advice:blush: so this is my first cycle of soy...normally i dont ovulate at all but i've had all the signs and was sure i was going to o today or tomorrow(crystalized saliva test,high cervix,a little EWCM,yesterday I had twinges...me and OH were gonna :sex:tonight...but i just went to the bathroom and when i wiped there was brown/pinkishred!!!!! What is that? Have any of you experienced this? Please let me know if you have any info...the :witch: left days ago:shrug:


----------



## babygirl89

sometimes some women can get ovulation spotting or it cud be spotting from the soya hun


----------



## hopingnowsit

thank you...i hope so...in regard to your question...when i took them cd4-5 100mg then cd6-9 200mg if this is o bleeding then it is working for me so maybe it will work for you


----------



## Glowstar

Can someone have a look at my chart :wacko: CD14 no ov yet, not really worried about that but FF says that based on my temps it can't pinpoint ovulation within a 24hr window but based on my temps I could have ovulated between CD5 - CD11 :wacko::wacko:
I didn't start using OPK's until CD7 as was still spotting up to CD9. My temps appear erratic if for example you say I haven't O'd but they don't look all that erratic because it almost looks like I could have O'd on CD6 :shrug:

Obviously I will keep temping and OPK'ing as I have had +OPK as late as CD16. Either that or looks like I might not O this cycle :shrug:


----------



## debzie

Glowstar just had a sneeky peak at your chart and I am no expert as I have only been doing this for 2 cycles but I would say by your chart it does look like you ovd on cd 6 then seems to follow a similar incline, decline as the previous month. The other think to consider is it on cd 6 your body tried to ovulated but did not an its keeping trying with the dip again in temp. See how it goes. Is there any other factors, lack of sleep, illness, room temp, sleeping with ur mouth open? not much help am I sorry. x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Glowstar I had a quick peek there. You could have either ovulated on cd 6 or 7 by the looks of it. Fertility friend is probably thrown by the second dip and rise around the 11th. Did you get any ovulation pains or ewcm to give you any further idea which date it might have been? Did you have any disturbed nights sleep etc over that period as that can totally throw it out. I only remembered to temp this morning only after I had gotten out of bed to see to Alex so my temp is sitting down at 35.80 compared to yesterday it was 36.70...I'm def not relying on my chart this month. Going to have to go buy some opks today! I def think the soy is working though as after I took it yesterday evening within a few hours I noticed twinges around my ovaries whereas usually I wouldn't get anything at this time! FX'D it'll bring ovulation forward this month! xo


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I can't beleive I've never heard of these before! Received mine yesterday, they have 23mg of soy in them. I took 2 yesterday and am going to take 4 today and increase to 8 by the 5th day. I'm doing 4 to 8 as I only just got them! 100mg Clomid worked for me last yr, and I can't get anymore til I drop another stone, so no harm in trying this in the meantime.


----------



## poppy666

Just remember they half the strength of Clomid ie if you took 50mg's Of Clomid you'd need to take 100mg's of Soy to get same effect :thumbup: good luck xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Ladies,
I'm not feeling too hopeful this month. I have been cramping since 5DPO which I know can be a good sign but its pretty normal stuff for me. I really hate this waiting. Please send some babydust xxx
I have also noticed that I have to make a conscious effort not to put kisses at the bottom of my emails at work. One day I'll forget and will get in all sorts of trouble lol xxx


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Can someone have a look at my chart :wacko: CD14 no ov yet, not really worried about that but FF says that based on my temps it can't pinpoint ovulation within a 24hr window but based on my temps I could have ovulated between CD5 - CD11 :wacko::wacko:
> I didn't start using OPK's until CD7 as was still spotting up to CD9. My temps appear erratic if for example you say I haven't O'd but they don't look all that erratic because it almost looks like I could have O'd on CD6 :shrug:
> 
> Obviously I will keep temping and OPK'ing as I have had +OPK as late as CD16. Either that or looks like I might not O this cycle :shrug:

i still think i may have Ovd that early on soy, i am waiting to get my for sure sure due date... i was already ahead of where my period dates would put me at my last scan, i will find out soon to confirm, i am pretty sure i will be put ahead! i hope you were bd ;)


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar im not a pr either on charting think thats Erica so coulkdnt see when you ov'd :shrug:


----------



## Jen1802

happyshopper said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm not feeling too hopeful this month. I have been cramping since 5DPO which I know can be a good sign but its pretty normal stuff for me. I really hate this waiting. Please send some babydust xxx
> I have also noticed that I have to make a conscious effort not to put kisses at the bottom of my emails at work. One day I'll forget and will get in all sorts of trouble lol xxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jen1802

Does anyone know the benefits of drinking grapefruit juice? I've been taking 3000mg of epo every day as I didn't notice too much ewcm last month. Does grapefruit juice affect this too? xo


----------



## poppy666

They say pink grapefruit juice for more ewcm xx


----------



## happyshopper

I drink a glass of grapefruit juice every day from about CD8 to ovulation as I find it really helps me. I just drink the juice made from concentrate and I think the pink grapefruit was less effective for me.
xxx


----------



## Erica92

Glowstar- I took a peek but man Im pretty stumped and Im not nearly as good at reading FF charts-- ditto the ?'s about anything that could have disturbed any of these temps?? and have you been checking CF? I know you've been having lots of spotting but any EWCM with the spotting?? I also visit the tcoyf forums and there is a charting forum that if you post your chart there some MUCH more experienced ladies might be able to help interpret... here's the link... https://www.tcoyf.com/forums/40.aspx

Happyshopper- keep your hopes up, you know we'll be keeping everything crossed for you

I forget who asked but I think a lot of us up our dose the last few days just to get a last minute "boost" from the Soy.... no idea if it helps at all


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies been looking for more info on soy. I've been taking 120mg since cd3. I usually have normal 28-30day cycles but been ttc for 14 months so thought I'd give it a try. I've noticed ovary pain just on my left side has anyone else experienced this? Hope you don't mind me jumping on your thred x


----------



## poppy666

Hi Jem yes i noticed ovary pain from both first time around, but not as much this cycle, think most of the girls experience it so your ok sweetie and welcome aboard fx'd for you this cycle xx


----------



## jemj

Thanks poppy 666 and congratulations on you bfp hope to be joining you soon. How many cycles were you taking soy? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :0) I got my bfp 1st time on both occassions but miscarried at Xmas at 9wks so hoping this one is here to stay xx

If you have any questions or concerns the Soy girls are great on here and will help as best they can, but fx'd it works first time for you :happydance:


----------



## jemj

Fx for your sticky bean and a happy &health nine months x was it just the soy that you were taking ?


----------



## poppy666

Yes just Soy nothing else and thank you :hugs:


----------



## Erica92

Jemj- I too experienced twinges on both sides the first cycle but just one side this cycle so i think TOTALLY normal :)

Wishing you tons of luck!!!


----------



## Stash777

I have been an occasional lurker in this thread for a few months, and I finally bit the bullet and am trying soy iso this cycle. Brief background: I was supposed to start clomid last cycle, but they canceled because they say a pretty large cyst. This cycle it's smaller, but still no clomid. I took one 100mg soy iso pill last cycle on CD3, but freaked out and decided not to do anymore. To my surprise, I o'd on CD19 and had a 31 day cycle (my shortest ever!!!). Anyhow, I started on CD5 this time (again 100mg) and am on CD7. I have been having some mild cramping in my ovaries and figured that it was normal. I know that I have a chance of the cyst growing and potentially rupturing, but my RE's NP told me it was a simple cyst (only fluid filled). I just can't bare to have another long, annovulatory cycle - moreso than "just" getting a BFN. We've been trying for a bit over 15 months now, and I have *always* had irregular and super long cycles from the first day I ever had AF. The last two cycles I have actually o'd and got AF on my own - for the past few cycles AF had to be induced. Hopefully you ladies don't mind me joining :flower:


----------



## Miss_C

Helllllllooooooooooooooooo! Well I'm In!!

Cd 4 today and will take 120mg for next 3 days and then 180mg for the following 2. I was going to start yesterday and do CD3-7 as I believe this is the best for egg quality based on what I have read here etc. but getting a hold of this magoc stuff in Australia has been one hell of job!!!

Do you think the above is OK? My capsules are 60mg

Increasing egg quality is my goal as I normally ovulate regularly between cd 10-12 and have a regular 26 day cycle but being 43 in a few weeks and desperate to have a sibling for our precious son I am going to try everything i can to make it happen. All of that said this our first cyle after a loss so who knows what it would "normally" have been!

Good luck to you all!! And I hope we don't spend too long in here and join each other in our first tri very soon!!


----------



## orchidea75

Hello everyone, I have just joined this forum but I have been following this thread as I am going to start taking Soy Iso this month too. DP and I have been ttc since October but nothing has happen yet. I have 3 boys from my previous marriage who were all first time, one hit pregnancy so I am finding the waiting game a bit stressful. I am going to start on 200mg from CD3 to CD7, I will be taking the same dosage for the all 5 days. Do you think that this is ok? I ovulate no problem by myself between CD10 and CD13 and I have a very regular 28 days cycle. 

I am looking forward to get to know you all and here to some more success stories and lots of :bfp:

L.


----------



## debzie

Hello again ladies well I am on cd 9 and still spotting when I check cm is this normal? temps are way down on last month too. Any help appreciated! x


----------



## Miss_C

not sure about cm but I can tell you that estrogen does lower your temps as does the LH surge hence a dip before O, progesterone is what elevates the tmp and then hcg elevates it even higher this is what give you your triphasic pattern. When not pregnant and just before AF you see the dip before the witch arrives is when the estrogen takes over again from the progesterone.

Hope this helps with your quesiton and someone else can help with the cm question.


----------



## Want2bMum

Hello,

just wanted to ask few questions to the expert ladies here:

soy iso are only good for people on clomid? I wanted to start taking them, I am currently on cd3 and my prob is very late ovulation, I can go anytime today to buy it so feel free to tell me what you think and in which day I should start and stop.

second question: what is the difference with vitex? This too is supposed to make you O earlier and make your eggs better quality.... I am a little confused, shell I start vitex, soy iso or both?

thank you ladies!

xx


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Debzie,
I spotted on my first cycle of soy but it didn't last long. 
Good luck xx


----------



## Garnet

Want2bMum said:


> Hello,
> 
> just wanted to ask few questions to the expert ladies here:
> 
> soy iso are only good for people on clomid? I wanted to start taking them, I am currently on cd3 and my prob is very late ovulation, I can go anytime today to buy it so feel free to tell me what you think and in which day I should start and stop.
> 
> second question: what is the difference with vitex? This too is supposed to make you O earlier and make your eggs better quality.... I am a little confused, shell I start vitex, soy iso or both?
> 
> thank you ladies!
> 
> xx

Don't take Vitex with Soy! I would try the soy!


----------



## poppy666

Want2bMum said:


> Hello,
> 
> just wanted to ask few questions to the expert ladies here:
> 
> soy iso are only good for people on clomid? I wanted to start taking them, I am currently on cd3 and my prob is very late ovulation, I can go anytime today to buy it so feel free to tell me what you think and in which day I should start and stop.
> 
> second question: what is the difference with vitex? This too is supposed to make you O earlier and make your eggs better quality.... I am a little confused, shell I start vitex, soy iso or both?
> 
> thank you ladies!
> 
> xx

Hiya no you dont need to be on Clomid to use Soy and you couldnt take the two togethor cos they'd single each other out, not sure what the difference between Soy and Vitex is but again i do know you cant take these two togethor either.

You can but the Soy from Tesco's sweetie on the supplement isle 'yellow and white bottle' xx


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Want2bemum,
I don't think you can take soy and vitex together as I have heard they cancel out each other's benefits. When I was deciding on whether to take soy or vitex, I chose soy because I wanted an immediate effect (i've heard it can take a few months for vitex to have an effect).
I am not sure which days you should take them but there are are lots of knowledgeable ladies on here who can tell you. Last cycle I took soy on days 4-8 and ovulated 6 days late but this cycle took them on days 2-6
and ovulated a day early but my cycles are generally 29 days. I think if you start from day 3 you should be fine xxx


----------



## Want2bMum

Don't take Vitex with Soy! I would try the soy![/QUOTE]


Thank you! :thumbup:

But is it good for everyone or just people on clomid? I am not on clomid, do you think I can still take them? Also, which ones should I buy, how much should I take and for how long....

sorry...I know.... too many questions...:blush:

I was just looking in holland&barrett and they have soy iso 750mg or more, isn't it too much?:-k


----------



## Want2bMum

poppy666 said:


> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> just wanted to ask few questions to the expert ladies here:
> 
> soy iso are only good for people on clomid? I wanted to start taking them, I am currently on cd3 and my prob is very late ovulation, I can go anytime today to buy it so feel free to tell me what you think and in which day I should start and stop.
> 
> second question: what is the difference with vitex? This too is supposed to make you O earlier and make your eggs better quality.... I am a little confused, shell I start vitex, soy iso or both?
> 
> thank you ladies!
> 
> xx
> 
> Hiya no you dont need to be on Clomid to use Soy and you couldnt take the two togethor cos they'd single each other out, not sure what the difference between Soy and Vitex is but again i do know you cant take these two togethor either.
> 
> You can but the Soy from Tesco's sweetie on the supplement isle 'yellow and white bottle' xxClick to expand...


Thank you!!! :winkwink:

Will check in tesco and will probably ask few more questions... :blush:

sorry... :blush:


----------



## happyshopper

Do you live near a biggish Tescos's as they stock them? 750mg seems really high to me


----------



## poppy666

The Holland n Barrett only have 23mg's of actual Soy in them and loads of other ingredents if you can get to a Tesco's they the best 40mg's xxx


----------



## Want2bMum

happyshopper said:


> Do you live near a biggish Tescos's as they stock them? 750mg seems really high to me

I have a big tesco near by I can go see if they have it. What is the concentration of tesco iso flav? On the website there is no written...

thank you


----------



## poppy666

40mg's sweetie :thumbup:https://www.ciao.co.uk/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones__7852087


----------



## Want2bMum

poppy666 said:


> The Holland n Barrett only have 23mg's of actual Soy in them and loads of other ingredents if you can get to a Tesco's they the best 40mg's xxx


The Holland&barrett one says 750mg of potency and 23mg of soy saponins

what exactly says the tesco box? They don't show the label on the website

Thank you


----------



## poppy666

Look above ive added the link and dosage x


----------



## Want2bMum

...so so sorry :blush:

I can see the image but there is no product info like potency and exact quantity of soy saponin... I may be blind though :blush:


----------



## Want2bMum

I am sorry to be insisting, it's just that I wanted to start today and I am quite sure the tesco where I live doesn't have soy iso, so wondering if i should get the H&B ones and in case, how much should I take....


----------



## poppy666

I just looked at mine on the back and it only says 40mg's of Soy Isoflavones x


----------



## Jen1802

Want2bMum said:


> Hello,
> 
> just wanted to ask few questions to the expert ladies here:
> 
> soy iso are only good for people on clomid? I wanted to start taking them, I am currently on cd3 and my prob is very late ovulation, I can go anytime today to buy it so feel free to tell me what you think and in which day I should start and stop.
> 
> second question: what is the difference with vitex? This too is supposed to make you O earlier and make your eggs better quality.... I am a little confused, shell I start vitex, soy iso or both?
> 
> thank you ladies!
> 
> xx

I've the same problem with late ovulation. This is my first cycle taking them to see if it will bring forward my ovulation from cd 20 out of 28 day cycle! What is your cycle and when do you ovulate usually?
xo


----------



## poppy666

Want2bMum said:


> I am sorry to be insisting, it's just that I wanted to start today and I am quite sure the tesco where I live doesn't have soy iso, so wondering if i should get the H&B ones and in case, how much should I take....

How much you take is totally up to you, but no more than 200mg's daily... Clomid users take between 50mgs to 100mgs i think and with Soy you need to double your intake to get same effect x


----------



## Want2bMum

Hi Jen1802,

I usually O around CD19-20 few times even cd23. The last 3 months has been a nightmare, I have been so stressed that AF didn't show up at all, I finally managed to O at CD58 (!!!)

This is why I desperately need some help, so I am going to try soy this month.


Hi Poppy666, I have been reading comments on the net and the best ones seem to be tescos.... the only problem is that the one near me probably won't have it so mt choices are either to order online but only receive it tomorrow (CD4) or running around london trying to find a tesco that has it in stock... not sure...

thank you for your help, I think I'll go for 200mg per day just to give my ovaries a little treat this month... it will be 5 capsules per day... when can I take them? ....like breakfast #1, lunch #2, dinner #2 or I dont know, how do people usually take 5 pills per day? And for how long? up until cd8 or 10?

thank you


----------



## mrsine

Is it okay to take 2 of this then 4 on the last day?

https://fatsoweightloss.com/barrett-estrobalance-30-tablets/

It has 55mg of Soy. Its the only med I could find


----------



## Want2bMum

there are also other vitamins in each capsule, I don't think you should take more than 1 a day otherwise you will get too much of B vit and folic acid.


----------



## mrsine

Is 55mg enough though?


----------



## Want2bMum

I am not sure really, I am new to this, but poppy666 just wrote me this:

How much you take is totally up to you, but no more than 200mg's daily... Clomid users take between 50mgs to 100mgs i think and with Soy you need to double your intake to get same effect 

so I don't think 55 would be enough. I too was wondering if to buy H&B ones as I would need to order tescos, but I think it isnt worth it really, better to wait a day and get hold of tescos, apparently they are all soy and contain 40mg of it.

xx


----------



## Jen1802

Want2bMum said:


> Hi Jen1802,
> 
> I usually O around CD19-20 few times even cd23. The last 3 months has been a nightmare, I have been so stressed that AF didn't show up at all, I finally managed to O at CD58 (!!!)
> 
> This is why I desperately need some help, so I am going to try soy this month.
> 
> 
> Hi Poppy666, I have been reading comments on the net and the best ones seem to be tescos.... the only problem is that the one near me probably won't have it so mt choices are either to order online but only receive it tomorrow (CD4) or running around london trying to find a tesco that has it in stock... not sure...
> 
> thank you for your help, I think I'll go for 200mg per day just to give my ovaries a little treat this month... it will be 5 capsules per day... when can I take them? ....like breakfast #1, lunch #2, dinner #2 or I dont know, how do people usually take 5 pills per day? And for how long? up until cd8 or 10?
> 
> thank you

I just took mine last thing at night in one go. You need to take them for 5 days so if you start them today cd3 then you would finish on cd8. I'm going to have to buy some grapefruit juice now!!! Hoping the 3000mg epo gives me more ewcm as I had frig all last cycle! Sorry if tmi! lol.xo


----------



## jemj

Hi Jen1802 I'm on my last day of taking say 120mg and I have already noticed that my cm has been affected. Usually really dry after af and have loads of cm at the moment. I'm sure it's the soy as I haven't started on the grapefruit juice will start that tomorrw to hopefully get ewcm.


----------



## poppy666

Want2bMum said:


> Hi Jen1802,
> 
> I usually O around CD19-20 few times even cd23. The last 3 months has been a nightmare, I have been so stressed that AF didn't show up at all, I finally managed to O at CD58 (!!!)
> 
> This is why I desperately need some help, so I am going to try soy this month.
> 
> 
> Hi Poppy666, I have been reading comments on the net and the best ones seem to be tescos.... the only problem is that the one near me probably won't have it so mt choices are either to order online but only receive it tomorrow (CD4) or running around london trying to find a tesco that has it in stock... not sure...
> 
> thank you for your help, I think I'll go for 200mg per day just to give my ovaries a little treat this month... it will be 5 capsules per day... when can I take them? ....like breakfast #1, lunch #2, dinner #2 or I dont know, how do people usually take 5 pills per day? And for how long? up until cd8 or 10?
> 
> thank you

Take them before you go to bed all at once so if you do get any headaches it wont effect you much once you go bed :hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

poppy666 said:


> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jen1802,
> 
> I usually O around CD19-20 few times even cd23. The last 3 months has been a nightmare, I have been so stressed that AF didn't show up at all, I finally managed to O at CD58 (!!!)
> 
> This is why I desperately need some help, so I am going to try soy this month.
> 
> 
> Hi Poppy666, I have been reading comments on the net and the best ones seem to be tescos.... the only problem is that the one near me probably won't have it so mt choices are either to order online but only receive it tomorrow (CD4) or running around london trying to find a tesco that has it in stock... not sure...
> 
> thank you for your help, I think I'll go for 200mg per day just to give my ovaries a little treat this month... it will be 5 capsules per day... when can I take them? ....like breakfast #1, lunch #2, dinner #2 or I dont know, how do people usually take 5 pills per day? And for how long? up until cd8 or 10?
> 
> thank you
> 
> Take them before you go to bed all at once so if you do get any headaches it wont effect you much once you go bed :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you! will do!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies sorry been MIA busy yesterday and today and nursing a hang over :cry::haha: Stayed at someone else's house last night so couldn't take my temp this morning and I had a disturbed sleep anyway, so might get a better idea tomorrow what my chart decides to do :shrug: No +opk either CD15. 

FYI I didn't take SOY this cycle, the 2 cycles before I did and I ov'd normally with NO spotting. This is a non soy cycle which is why the spotting is even stranger I could explain it better if I had taken soy and put it down to that :shrug:

I haven't had any disturbed sleep or illness etc etc so not sure why temps are so erratic. In was checking CF/CM which is why I noticed the spotting but didn't really notice any EWCM. 

Oh well going to stop stressing about it now :blush: but reckon this cycle is going to be a write off :winkwink:

Welcome to all the new Soy Graduates :thumbup:


----------



## happyshopper

I'm sorry Glowstar that you having such a stressful cycle but things can change radically in one day. FX things will become clear soon xxx


----------



## babygirl89

do you takesoya for 4 or 5 day's???


----------



## poppy666

5 days sweetie x


----------



## Want2bMum

....just bought soy iso from tesco online as i couldnt find it in the store. should arrive tomorrow so i will do cd4 to cd9, hopeully it will work.

did anyone experience stomach upset? i have a very dodgy stomach, hopefully it'll be fine...


----------



## Glowstar

5 days....usually CD2-6 or CD3-7, depends on your cycle length :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

I just got headaches i also have a dodgy stomach lol think you be ok if taking them before bed xx


----------



## orchidea75

Glowstar said:


> 5 days....usually CD2-6 or CD3-7, depends on your cycle length :winkwink:

I bought Soy yesterday in Tesco, 40mg and planning to take them as soon as AF shows up as I started spotting yesterday. I am taking 200mg, my cycle is 28 days long and I really want to improve my egg quality. Do I start to take it on CD2 or CD3? Thank you for your help.


----------



## poppy666

Take them on CD3-7 for a stronger egg sweetie xx


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies,

I have posted a couple of times on this thread and have been MIA just been down with TTC and not getting my BFP..but I'm trying to get back on the wagon but anyways I have taken 120 mgs of soy this cycle and from cd 1-5 and also I'm having reiki healings but I also wanted to share a thread for natrual healings that also includes soy, reiki and crystals, tarot readings and so on if you all would like to join me there to...would love to have you all there to..

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...upuncture-crystal-healings-3.html#post9599630


----------



## prettymachine

Want2bMum said:


> ....just bought soy iso from tesco online as i couldnt find it in the store. should arrive tomorrow so i will do cd4 to cd9, hopeully it will work.
> 
> did anyone experience stomach upset? i have a very dodgy stomach, hopefully it'll be fine...

everything upsets my stomach, and i mean everything lol. but the soy didnt hurt me. i took it at bedtime.


----------



## Jen1802

Well girls completely forgot to chart today! Was out last night and got exceptionally drunk...not planning on drinking again in a loooong time! Feel like crawling into my bed and staying there! Checked my cp and its starting to get soft and high already...here's hoping that's a good sign... xo


----------



## Want2bMum

Hello!!!! 

Just received my soy iso delivered from tesco... I am soo excited :happydance:

Was reading on the back of the box for directions of use and there is written to take just 1 a day :shrug:

now.... question :haha:: did I understand well? I have to take 5 of these a day, better at bed time or I can get headaches but nobody got stomach upset from it..

sorry to ask over and over the same questions :blush:

thank youuuuuuuuu :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

If your taking 200mg's yes, only say before bed incase you get any side effects ie headaches, but not everyone gets them x


----------



## happyshopper

I took them at night and suffered no headaches or an upset stomach xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Same here, I took mine at night just before bed and had no side effects :flower:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Poppy,
How are you feeling? Have you had much morning sickness?
Welcome to the soy party Want2bemum and Orchidea75, I wish you lots of luck x
I am on 8DPO and time is moving very slowly. Big day tomorrow as I started spotting at 9DPO last month. FX it doesn't come at all and I got my BFP but I would be very happy if I get to 12DPO without spotting. I really want to get to 14dpo just so I can take that pregnancy test xxx


----------



## poppy666

No sickness yet just odd sicky feeling :happydance: and loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust: sweetie xx


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks so much Poppy xxx


----------



## Erica92

fingers crossed for you HappyShopper, Im in the same boat hoping to have a longer LP this time around (not at all hopeful for a BFP) but that's just how I roll. I find it's easier to convince myself it's a BFN and then not be AS dissapointed when it is... ANYWAY lots of babydust being sent your way. Hopefully the next few days go by quickly for you.


----------



## Want2bMum

Hi ladies,

was just reading about soy iso... does any of you have borderline Hashimoto disease? This is the autoimmune thyroid disease when you have high antibodies but do not need therapy yet. Well, this is what I have and I am reading that soy may mess up with thyroid....
so if any of you had the same problem but still took soy iso.... I am kind of relieved...

thank youuuuu


----------



## Jen1802

Hopefully there will be no signs of spotting Happyshopper! Want2bmum, sorry I've never heard of this. Not sure what to tell you. I'm starting to get the odd twinge which I usually don't get until near mid cycle...mmm maybe I'm imagining things though! xo


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Erica and Jan1802, I am trying to err towards caution and not get carried away and it seems to be working as I don't feel like it will be my month this month. Especially since I may have seen some spotting this morning when I went this morning after going to the loo. I felt so down because there wasn't any improvement from 9DPO but my lovely OH was so funny this morning that I couldn't help being cheered up. Just now I have checked my CM and there was no sign of blood but I feel it lurking. At least the waiting will be over soon. FX my lining holds itself together for a few more days xxx


----------



## Jen1802

I've decided to go buy some grapefruit juice today...I hate grapefruit with a passion, even the thought of drinking it is making my tongue shrivel up! Oh well will be worth it for loads of ewcm!!! lol. How is everyone else doing? xo


----------



## Glowstar

Happyshopper......very impressed with your PMA....that's the way to a BFP :thumbup: I am keeping everything crossed the spotting stays away :winkwink:

Jen...I tried Grapefruit juice this time...can't say it worked for me but everyone is different, I hope it works for you! Also on the Pineapple juice after Ov...but somehow I can't seem to work out the correlation as to what any of them have to do with TTC but people seem to think they work :shrug::haha:

CD17.....FF says I ov'd on CD13....even with no +opk so taking it must be right :shrug: to be honest I only ever get ONE +opk so I suppose I could have missed it as was only testing once a day. Had a Pos and done another few hours later and neg in previous cycles. Still keep looking at my chart and thinking it looks like I Ov'd on CD6....will soon find out if I have a 20day cycle :wacko: Hopefully BD'd in the right places.


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Glowstar I'm trying to keep the PMA up. Just looking at your temps it does look like you ovulated on day 6 but it does seem really early. Whether you ovulated on CD6 or CD13 I am sure you have a great chance this month. 
Luckily I love grapefruit juice but I have odd tastes. Maybe you can try Robitussin cough medicine instead but I have heard it tastes awful. 
xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Me too....love Grapefruit and Pineapple Juice...luckily :thumbup:

Mmmmm we will see, I think a symptom for me...would be no symtpoms :haha: as every other month seem to have them and BFN so who knows :shrug: going to stop OPK's now as ten days straight and getting fed up doing it...just going to chill now :hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Right I got some tropicana pink grapefruit...couldn't find any regular stuff. Have managed to down two glasses there this evening. It tastes so sour but I've drank worst stuff. I tried the robitussin when I was ttc no 1 and I can't say whether it worked or not as I was doing acupuncture, taking herbs, epo, vit b 100 complex and ac all at the same time so can't really pinpoint what it was but the cycle I managed to conceive I had a ridiculous amount of ewcm whereas usually I didn't have any! If it was the epo I've been taking 3000mg of that since cd1. I'm still feeling the odd twinge round the ovaries but no positive opk yet...saying that I never got any positive opks using the strips. What time of the day is best to use the opk's? I've been doing it around 1pm and have been making sure I've not drank anything for 2 hours before hand...I'm wondering should I not drink anything for 3 or 4 hours instead as it may give me a better reading. What do you's think? xo


----------



## Stash777

Jen1802 said:


> I've decided to go buy some grapefruit juice today...I hate grapefruit with a passion, even the thought of drinking it is making my tongue shrivel up! Oh well will be worth it for loads of ewcm!!! lol. How is everyone else doing? xo

I just started soy iso this cycle and I've been taking EPO along with it for the EWCM. I have noticed that my CM has been more abundant and wetter than I usually have, so it seems to be working well for me so far. :happydance: I'm CD10 today.


----------



## orchidea75

poppy666 said:


> Take them on CD3-7 for a stronger egg sweetie xx

Thank you poppy, I will start taking them tomorrow night.


----------



## orchidea75

happyshopper said:


> Welcome to the soy party Want2bemum and Orchidea75, I wish you lots of luck x

Thank you happyshopper, good luck to you too. I hope you get a BFP soon. x


----------



## Miss_C

just a quickie, what's the pineapple post O do? 

I cannot stand grapefruit even desperately ttc I can't get the juice down, throat closes up!!  So I switched to 2-3 cups of green tea (decaff) and robitussin approx 2 days before O and wallop, tons of ewcm!!

Will see if the soy changes anything this cycle although will be hard to tell cos it is my first af after a loss so who knows what's going on!!

I did ask over in ttcal but is anyone here taking soy for the first time during their first af after a loss. Did you bleed/spot for longer than you normally would?


----------



## poppy666

Was mine too, grapefruit i think they drink for more ewcm but some wome get more ewcm off the soy alone xx


----------



## Jen1802

Stash777 said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> I've decided to go buy some grapefruit juice today...I hate grapefruit with a passion, even the thought of drinking it is making my tongue shrivel up! Oh well will be worth it for loads of ewcm!!! lol. How is everyone else doing? xo
> 
> I just started soy iso this cycle and I've been taking EPO along with it for the EWCM. I have noticed that my CM has been more abundant and wetter than I usually have, so it seems to be working well for me so far. :happydance: I'm CD10 today.Click to expand...

Thanks Stash...I'm cd 9 maybe it'll start to turn up tomorrow as I didn't notice anything at all today. BD anyway just on the off chance! When do you usually ovulate? I'm holding out for cd14 this cycle...if not the dosage will be upped to 200mg for 5 days next cycle!!! How much epo are you taking? I've read 3000mg is the max you can take. Also trying to drink more water as I figure what goes in must come out in some form...:haha: xo


----------



## Jen1802

Oh forgot to say I checked out maca and have just ordered some of that for dh! He's fecking well taking it as he's refusing to take the wellman multivitamin as he said they taste horrible! We found out he had a low count last time we were ttc so I'm covering my bases this time! LOL. XO


----------



## Want2bMum

Hello,
I finally started to take soy iso, 160mg per day since yesterday....3 days to go and so far no stomach upset or headache, everything has been great!

what is epo and when do you take it?

xx


----------



## Stash777

Jen1802 said:


> Stash777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> I've decided to go buy some grapefruit juice today...I hate grapefruit with a passion, even the thought of drinking it is making my tongue shrivel up! Oh well will be worth it for loads of ewcm!!! lol. How is everyone else doing? xo
> 
> I just started soy iso this cycle and I've been taking EPO along with it for the EWCM. I have noticed that my CM has been more abundant and wetter than I usually have, so it seems to be working well for me so far. :happydance: I'm CD10 today.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stash...I'm cd 9 maybe it'll start to turn up tomorrow as I didn't notice anything at all today. BD anyway just on the off chance! When do you usually ovulate? I'm holding out for cd14 this cycle...if not the dosage will be upped to 200mg for 5 days next cycle!!! How much epo are you taking? I've read 3000mg is the max you can take. Also trying to drink more water as I figure what goes in must come out in some form...:haha: xoClick to expand...

Last cycle I o'd CD19 and the cycle before was CD34 (I have PCOS) and for the 3 cycles before those, I had to go on provera to induce AF. Last cycle I took one soy iso on CD3 and then freaked out so I didn't take anymore (I had a huge cyst) but I ended up o'ing and having the shortest cycle I've ever had (31 days!). 

I'm taking 1300mg EPO (and I did 100mg soy). I pretty much only drink water and occasionally almond milk (wine every now and then). I also started using preseed last cycle. 

Anyhow, I figure I must be doing something right as I've had two back-to-back cycles in which I've ovulated and both cycles I had a 12 day LP.


----------



## Stash777

Want2bMum said:


> Hello,
> I finally started to take soy iso, 160mg per day since yesterday....3 days to go and so far no stomach upset or headache, everything has been great!
> 
> what is epo and when do you take it?
> 
> xx

EPO is evening primrose oil in a gel pill. The ones I have are 1300mg and seem to be working really well for me. You are supposed to take them once a day every day until you o. Once you o, you stop taking them.

Also, I didn't really have any side effects from soy except for some mild cramping in my ovaries.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Everyone,
Well my spotting has officially arrived and its getting me down. I thought it was caused by low progesterone but now I think it could be something else. 100mg of b vits haven't improved it and my temperatures stay up when the spotting arrives. I think it could be a poor uterine lining which sounds feasible as my AF is really short i.e. 1 day of full flow. I am going to the doctors this week so I think I have at least a full month or trying to get a BFP by myself. So my plan next cycle is take EPO to tone the uterus, baby aspirin and up my soy dosage to 200mg per day. Is there anything else which could help?
Sorry for the long post but my mind has been racing all night on what to do xxx


----------



## Jen1802

Hey happyshopper the only other thing I can suggest is acupuncture and traditional chinese medicinal herbs. That got me my bfp within 6 weeks of doing it. I'm a total convert now to traditional chinese medicine (tcm!). There is a thread on here called the really useful tcm thread which you should take a look at. I'm not trying it straight away this time as it is costly (was £80 per week for me) and I wanted to see if the soy would work to bring forward my ovulation first. I decided to give the soy two cycles to see if it works and if not I'll be going back to my tcm practitioner. If you are going down this route its really important that you find one who can actually prescribe the herbs.

Stash I don't have pcos but I do have really late ovulation cd 20 in a 28 day cycle. Here is hoping the soy works its magic!

Want2bmum you could also try the grapefruit juice too for the ewcm. I did loads of research last night on it and a lot of women seem to swear by it! Hope it works for me along with the epo! xoxo


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Jen, I have been seriously considering acupuncture. The cost is a bit of an issue but I think I will still go for it as I am running out of options xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Here is some information on pineapple core to aid implantation,
https://www.amandabears.com/pineapple-core-for-implantation.html
It sounds a bit scary so I don't think I'll be taking it anymore xxx


----------



## Jen1802

I don't think I could eat the core its flipping horrible! It is expensive Happyshopper, I was paying £80 per week for herbs and acu but it worked...and really quickly. I started going in the middle of a cycle and I think it may have been even quicker if I had gone right at the start of my cycle. Money was an issue for us too but we stretched ourselves as we desperately wanted that bfp and I'm glad we did!!! XOX


----------



## happyshopper

I better start looking around for good acupuncturists as I should be starting my cycle on Thursday.
I ate the pineapple core once and it was nasty!!! It made my mouth itch xxx


----------



## Jen1802

I don't know how you managed to chew it! The first ever time I bought a proper pineapple I didn't realise it had a core and cut it into bits to eat and gave it to dh...he obviously knew it did have a core and laughed his ass off at me! LOL. The acupuncture is seriously worth it but I can't praise the herbs enough either! Doing one or the other does work but it takes longer compared to you doing both together. If the option is there to get acu and the herbs then do it...obviously depends on how much they are willing to charge! DH said if I have to go back again he would prefer me to get the herbs as he thought they would have the greater impact but you would need to discuss that with your tcm practitioner. Well still no abudance of cm...did a check and there is more creamy cm nearer the source if you get my meaning (sorry tmi!!!) No signs of a positive opk yet either and my temps are still about 35.91...I hate waiting to ovulate!! xoxo


----------



## Glowstar

Happyshopper...I am really sorry that the spotting has got you...I wish I knew a good answer :shrug: but Jen seems to have some really go suggestions that will help you...so FX'd it might be your answer.

Jen...I never get loads of EWCM either....a day of watery if I am lucky. I also hate waiting to OV as makes the BD-athon long and drawn out as you really have no idea when is the best time? I also seem to surge really quick, ie; +opk and Ov all at once...doesn't give you loads of notice :growlmad: I suppose we all have our own issues with the TTC business....but I do feel lucky to know all you supportive ladies and that in itself makes me feel better :hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

Thank you Stash777 and Jen1802,

I think I will go for the juice this cycle as I think soy is helping already with cm.... hope this is not another trick of my mind....

well, I'll see how it goes...counting down days until I O...

thank you again!!!!!


----------



## Jen1802

Glowstar said:


> Happyshopper...I am really sorry that the spotting has got you...I wish I knew a good answer :shrug: but Jen seems to have some really go suggestions that will help you...so FX'd it might be your answer.
> 
> Jen...I never get loads of EWCM either....a day of watery if I am lucky. I also hate waiting to OV as makes the BD-athon long and drawn out as you really have no idea when is the best time? I also seem to surge really quick, ie; +opk and Ov all at once...doesn't give you loads of notice :growlmad: I suppose we all have our own issues with the TTC business....but I do feel lucky to know all you supportive ladies and that in itself makes me feel better :hugs:

Makes me feel slightly better glowstar that I'm not the only one but I'm convinced it had a huge impact on me getting pregnant last time. When I got the acupuncture and herbs straight after af buggered off I was swimming in the stuff :blush:..sorry again tmi but literally there was just so bloody much of it! I'm convinced that was because of the acu and herbs...just kept thinking this must be what its supposed to be like and I had never had that before! I'm starting to get more twinges around the ovaries now...not getting my hopes up though. Spoke to another girl on the tcm thread who is taking soy and she had an ultrasound and the sonographer confirmed there were 8 eggs preparing to ripen so it didn't bring forward her ovulation but just made it stronger...what if it does the same for me:cry: That's really not what I want, I just want to ovulate a bit earlier as in 6 days earlier preferably!!! Sorry I'm being a miserable bitch! I've not even sodding ovulated and I'm already being a negative cow! 

Someone give me some pma!!! xo


----------



## Jen1802

Want2bMum said:


> Thank you Stash777 and Jen1802,
> 
> I think I will go for the juice this cycle as I think soy is helping already with cm.... hope this is not another trick of my mind....
> 
> well, I'll see how it goes...counting down days until I O...
> 
> thank you again!!!!!

NS missis!! What cycle day are you on now?? I'm just noticing a bit more creamy/lotiony sort of mucus...ok I know lotiony is not a word but it's kinda the only way to describe it! I really hope I get loads more tomorrow!! I'm counting down the days to ovulation as well...waiting to ovulate is nearly as bad as the tww...or well in my case the stooopid one week and one day wait!! FX'd it's longer this month!!! :hugs::hugs: xoxo


----------



## Want2bMum

I am on CD6, third day taking soy... I know it is early to notice the difference... but I think I do... :blush:
I am having more lotiony cm (and I think this is defo the word I have been looking for :thumbup:) when I'd usually be just dry... not sure though as my mind plays some big tricks... :shrug:
but somehow I am positive this cycle I will have an early O, like day 15 so it should be around the 23rd of march....FX!!! :winkwink:

I think in a way it is better to wait to O rather than for a positive :test:
... at least for me, as in the TWW I just seem to have all the symptoms of pregnancy.... :haha:
I look like a text book and I don't even think it is possible to have them all together :haha: Then when I POAS I get so frustrated and disappointed.... :cry:

well, now we are waiting to O, let's concentrate and give each others super positive vibes.... here are mine for you :dust:

:sex: let the fun begin :sex:


----------



## Stash777

Jen - Thank you. I think it worked for me last cycle and hoping it does the same this cycle. Do you take anything to lengthen your LP? or are you just focusing on o'ing earlier?


----------



## Miss_C

cd8 and have had 4 doses of soy with the last one being tonight, I am STILL spotting - nothing much if I wipe but if I feel for CP and do a cm check I get red snot well dark wine coloured burgundy colour not bright red and it is lotiony to steal a word from a previous poster but also stretchy - anyone else experience this?

what happens if I O and there is still spotting like this?

Will I O if there is spotting?

How will any spermies live if I don't have any fertile CM cos I am guessing this winey coloured stuff is not good!!

sorry think I am freaking ot, I guess no-one can answer these questions, just share theor stories with me please. If you spotted did you stop and get ewcm before you O'd?


----------



## Glowstar

Jen1802 said:


> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Stash777 and Jen1802,
> 
> I think I will go for the juice this cycle as I think soy is helping already with cm.... hope this is not another trick of my mind....
> 
> well, I'll see how it goes...counting down days until I O...
> 
> thank you again!!!!!
> 
> NS missis!! What cycle day are you on now?? I'm just noticing a bit more creamy/lotiony sort of mucus...ok I know lotiony is not a word but it's kinda the only way to describe it! I really hope I get loads more tomorrow!! I'm counting down the days to ovulation as well...waiting to ovulate is nearly as bad as the tww...or well in my case the stooopid one week and one day wait!! FX'd it's longer this month!!! :hugs::hugs: xoxoClick to expand...

I have only taken soy for 2 cycles (not this one though on a break) 1st one CD 3-7 and +OPK on CD13 which would be kind of normal for me as average is CD13. Last time I took it I tried CD2-6 and Ov'd on CD10....so for me taking it CD2-6 def brought Ov forward as that was earliest Ov I had since November 2010, I suppose that might not work for everyone but it it something to consider if you are young and healthy. 



Miss_C said:


> cd8 and have had 4 doses of soy with the last one being tonight, I am STILL spotting - nothing much if I wipe but if I feel for CP and do a cm check I get red snot well dark wine coloured burgundy colour not bright red and it is lotiony to steal a word from a previous poster but also stretchy - anyone else experience this?
> 
> what happens if I O and there is still spotting like this?
> 
> Will I O if there is spotting?
> 
> How will any spermies live if I don't have any fertile CM cos I am guessing this winey coloured stuff is not good!!
> 
> sorry think I am freaking ot, I guess no-one can answer these questions, just share theor stories with me please. If you spotted did you stop and get ewcm before you O'd?

Hi MissC.....well I spotted until CD9 this time and that was NOT taking soy...something that has never happened to me :shrug: same as you...just really there mixed in with Lotiony CM when checking Cervix. I am now on CD19 and had Watery CM on CD12 so the spotting DID stop and I did record decent CM, although only for one day though again that is not unusual for me as I rarely get what I would call EWCM. I am using Conceive Plus to help with that. I Ov'd CD13 according to Fertility Friend so the spotting doesn't seem to have affected my OV at all as that is a very average CD OV for me. 
Obviously can't say if I will get my BFP yet.....but hopefully that will set your mind at rest a bit :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Ok ladies...stop me from freaking out!!! 6-7DPO and +++TMI ALERT++++ I have spotting.....creamy cm with pink in it?? 
It's not actually making it out on my underwear yet but def there twice this morning when checked my CM :shrug: 

On FF if I leave setting to advanced it says OV CD13....if I switch it to research it says CD12....I personally prefer CD12.

One thing to note is at one point I thought I had OV'd at CD6!!!! so today is CD19 and technically speaking IF I did Ov then AF would be due.

Any idea's from looking at my chart :shrug: FF seems pretty certain CD12-13 as lines are solid not dashed :shrug:


----------



## Miss_C

FF has you as a definite O cos of the watery cm recorded, cd 12 looks spot on without that even, a temp drop right before O and then a sustained shift looks all text book O to me. 6dpo could possibly be an implant dip so the pink cm could be an ib as well. Maybe. I hate to build hopes up but without hope there is inly despair so everyone is in unti the woitch definitely shows. Keep a really close check on your temps and be as accurate as you can, that open one at 5dpo could have played a key role in interpreting, what we are looking for now is a nice big temp spike to give the triphaisic chart!

Good luck will be stalking you!!!


----------



## poppy666

Glad you answered that Miss C cos i never use to understand my own :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Miss_C said:


> FF has you as a definite O cos of the watery cm recorded, cd 12 looks spot on without that even, a temp drop right before O and then a sustained shift looks all text book O to me. 6dpo could possibly be an implant dip so the pink cm could be an ib as well. Maybe. I hate to build hopes up but without hope there is inly despair so everyone is in unti the woitch definitely shows. Keep a really close check on your temps and be as accurate as you can, that open one at 5dpo could have played a key role in interpreting, what we are looking for now is a nice big temp spike to give the triphaisic chart!
> 
> Good luck will be stalking you!!!

Thanks so much MissC :hugs: TMI again it's still there a bit but not even when I wipe only when checking cervix. To be honest when checked this morning thought CM looked a bit....'snotty and yellowy' washed my hands and didn't think anything of it. Checked an hour later as had BM and thought would give better idea...that's when I wiped my finger on loo roll and could see def pinky tinged creamy CM. If not checking CM might not really be noticing it :shrug:
Not sure why the one at 5DPO is open...as recorded it at same time as I always do? any idea as to why FF has it like that. 
I have hope.....trying not to get excited though....just had really intense stabbing pain that lasted for about a minute in one specific area.


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> Glad you answered that Miss C cos i never use to understand my own :haha:

:haha: 

I have been looking at yours as your temps are similar to mine :winkwink:

How you feeling anyway...OK I hope :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

lol :haha:

yeah im ok thanks just lurking on here atm trying to stop stressing :dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

Awww :hugs: can only imagine how you feel :hugs: I can understand how stressed you must be......but stop it now mi'lady...it's not good for you! 

Glad you are staying here keeping us all motivated (you are good at that :kiss:).....save some comfy chairs for *ALL* of us in first-tri.....:hugs:


----------



## happyshopper

I really hope its your BFP Glowstar. I'm not an expert on charts but your other signs confirm that you ov'd around day CD12/13 which would make it IB. Fingers and toes crossed for you xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Well ladies don't get too excited....there's quite a bit more now and to be honest it looks like AF :shrug: still not making on to pants yet but pink when I wipe now and when check CM loads on finger :cry::cry:


----------



## Jen1802

Glowstar It could still be ib tho...my friend when she fell pregnant had a light bleed of 2 days, she thought it was her period and it turned out a month and a half later she was pregnant! You're not out yet!

Stash I had taken vit b complex last time I was ttc but I'm going by what my tcm practitioner said which was my cycle length is text book perfect which means the first half is too long not the latter being too short so I need to move ovulation forward not lengthen the luteal phase. The vit b's did work and brought ovulation forward a bit but I'm going to just try soy this month and if it doesn't work I'll go back to my tcm practitioner! 

Miss C I'm sorry, I've never had any problem with spotting before. I don't know what it means if you've not already ovulated. Hopefully it'll piss off and you'll have loads of ewcm in the next few days..:hugs:

Well I'm on cd 11 now and still not very much cm. Its doing my head in! My temps are showing no sign of ovulation yet as are opk's. Have been drinking grapefruit juice like it's going out of fashion and still taking my epo every morning. I'm starting to think I'm not drinking enough fluids. Was trying to restrict fluids for a few hours before doing my opks but I don't see any point. I'm going to drink as much as possible and hopefully that'll make a major difference! Thank you for the PMA boost!!! xoxo


----------



## poppy666

Jen have you not got any preseed or concieve plus? i only had one day this cycle of ewcm whilst on the soy so used preseed when doing the deed xx


----------



## Erica92

Hi ladies- glowstar- Im sorry about the spotting :( hopefully it goes away, how many dpo do you think you are?

Poppy- how you doing love? Try not to worry, when's your first dr's appt?

me- 8dpo and the progesterone cream has DEF increased my temps so hopefuly it's working-- If I have a 9 day lp AF will here thursday (here's to hoping it stays AWAY).


----------



## poppy666

Everything crossed for you lovely :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Yes went doctors friday just to confirm bfp, but im not ready for a scan yet too scared so leaving it for a few weeks xx


----------



## Jen1802

poppy666 said:


> Jen have you not got any preseed or concieve plus? i only had one day this cycle of ewcm whilst on the soy so used preseed when doing the deed xx

Hey Poppy I was going to buy some conceive plus but first time round I read all this negative stuff about how that and preseed really didn't make much difference and you would be better off using eggwhites. I might buy some conceive plus tomorrow...slightly embarassed going into the chemist to get it though. Keep having to buy other stuff to try and mix my ttc purchases in along with "ordinary" purchases!:haha: I swear I've bought about 3 different types of mascara in the past week alone from going in and getting opk's two different times and buying a pregnancy test (just in case!!) 

Why not buy them altogether I can hear you say...well I'm blonde...very, very blonde:rofl: I thought getting these things separately would dilute my very obvious ttc purchases to make me look slightly less obsessed:rofl::rofl:

xo


----------



## Jen1802

Erica92 said:


> Hi ladies- glowstar- Im sorry about the spotting :( hopefully it goes away, how many dpo do you think you are?
> 
> Poppy- how you doing love? Try not to worry, when's your first dr's appt?
> 
> me- 8dpo and the progesterone cream has DEF increased my temps so hopefuly it's working-- If I have a 9 day lp AF will here thursday (here's to hoping it stays AWAY).

Good luck Erica!!! Here's hoping the witch stays away! xo


----------



## poppy666

Do what id do send OH in to buy it:rofl::rofl:

No honestly ive only used Preseed twice and got BFP off both those cycles, a lot of women swear by those two lubricants :thumbup: if embarrassed buy it off Amazon x


----------



## Miss_C

Jen that's hysterical. I get all my stuff off the internet not due to embarrassment though just convenience, but when I went on my little hunt the other day I had a hell of a job explaining soy iso's to all the "experts" in the chemists and health food who were trying to sell me menopause supplements cos they "contain" soy iso's!!


----------



## Jen1802

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh my god the embarassment us hard core ttc'ers have to go through to get a sodding bfp! If I order it of Amazon I run the chance of it not arriving on time. I'm just going to have to face the scarey check out girl tomorrow with some sperm friendly lube and maybe some new eyeshadows and hair products in my basket! I swear she see's me coming now, I'll be on first name terms by the time I get a bfp! LOL. XO


----------



## poppy666

Either first name terms or she be asking for your advice soon when you get your BFP :haha:


----------



## mrsine

Lol! This conversation got me laughing. I'm CD6 today, last dose of soy. C'mon strong egg!!


----------



## Glowstar

You lot make me laugh :haha: 

Well AF got me this morning with a nice temp drop :cry: I have adjusted my chart to OV on CD6 for last cycle and it looks like correct. I probably think my cycles are a little bit messed up from coming off the Soy :nope: Can't think what else it could be as all other cycles before soy have been normal. 
I am reluctant to take it again this time until I get back on track and Ov at a decent time but would still like to stay here with you ladies. 

Bit depressed today to be honest as we tried in what we thought were all the right places but we were off by miles so it's been a wasted month really :wacko: it does explain why I never got a +OPK though. We did actually BD on CD6 and chart looks like it had an implantation dip but was obviously just a second surge of progesterone :dohh:

Oh well onwards and upwards....means I will have to start OPK's while still on AF :wacko: 

FX'd for all you other ladies :kiss::hugs:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Everyone,
Sorry Glowstar that the AF got you :hugs:. You will get your BFP soon and all this disappointment will be worth it xx

Erica ..... I am so glad that the progesterone cream seems to be working. I def. going to get some for the next cycle as I think B-vits are just not enough xx

Jen .... I made some enquiries at my local acupuncturist but she doesn't do herbs unfortunately. She does however specialise in fertility so its worth a shot. I don't think I will be taking soy next cycle with it though as I don't want to have sextuplets!!! One or two from it would be a dream come true xx 

Good luck everyone and lots of :dust:
xxx


----------



## PocoHR

Hey All, 

So, I am on day three of taking soy, and I am experiencing side effects! Anyone else have trouble taking it? Its making me irritable, tired, my throat seems really dry... etc. Not good. Also having weird hot/cold issues. I want to make it to day 5, but I feel a little concerned about what is going on with me. 

I cut back the dose today, and it seems a little better. I think I will just take 85 mg/day in two doses. Although, I am not sure how effective it is if you take less 100 mg. 

Anyone else have trouble tolerating the soy?


----------



## Jen1802

I'll be charging her if she asks my advice Poppy....need to recoup some of what I'm spending! LOL. 

Glowstar I'm so sorry the witch caught you this month!!! Hate her!!! :hugs: Hopefully this cycle you'll ovulate a wee bit later and it'll be back to normal. 

Happyshopper acupuncture should still work, like I said the two together speed things up but both separately should also be able to work. Good luck and keep me informed!!! 

Mrsine good luck!! C'mon strong eggys!!! :happydance::happydance:

PocoHR I didn't experience any side effects. I took them at night time though before bed like a lot of the other girls advised on here. Try doing that instead and see if it makes a difference!

Well I'm on cd 12 today and still haven't noticed much difference, CP is getting higher but I know I'm not fertile yet! Going to go buy some lube now...how exciting is my life!!!:dohh:
xoxo


----------



## hopingnowsit

PocoHR said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So, I am on day three of taking soy, and I am experiencing side effects! Anyone else have trouble taking it? Its making me irritable, tired, my throat seems really dry... etc. Not good. Also having weird hot/cold issues. I want to make it to day 5, but I feel a little concerned about what is going on with me.
> 
> I cut back the dose today, and it seems a little better. I think I will just take 85 mg/day in two doses. Although, I am not sure how effective it is if you take less 100 mg.
> 
> Anyone else have trouble tolerating the soy?

Poco it sounds pretty normal to me...when i took mine this cycle i took it before bed but then i had major hot/cold flashes i never knew what end of the bed i was gonna end up on :rofl: irritable not so much, tired a little and for that dry throat try some herbal tea..as for your dose what was the original dose you were taking?


----------



## hopingnowsit

Hey Ladies...I am hopeful but not sure if we :sex: enough this month...OH was not really jumping into it :cry: i thought i was gonna o acouple days earlier so :sex: then but there is 3 days in between that we didn't :wacko: i really hope we caught the eggy or eggies:blush: :dust: hope we all get our :bfp: this month or next :dust:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php


----------



## Stash777

Jen1802 said:


> Glowstar It could still be ib tho...my friend when she fell pregnant had a light bleed of 2 days, she thought it was her period and it turned out a month and a half later she was pregnant! You're not out yet!
> 
> Stash I had taken vit b complex last time I was ttc but I'm going by what my tcm practitioner said which was my cycle length is text book perfect which means the first half is too long not the latter being too short so I need to move ovulation forward not lengthen the luteal phase. The vit b's did work and brought ovulation forward a bit but I'm going to just try soy this month and if it doesn't work I'll go back to my tcm practitioner!

That's what I figured, but wanted to make sure. :winkwink: KFX that you o earlier this cycle. :dust:


----------



## Erica92

Glowstar- Im SO SORRY AF got you :( HUGE HUGS wish I could say something that I know would make you feel better-- new cycle, new chances, fx (and toes crossed) this is YOUR MONTH

me- tomorrow is 10dpo and the day AF usually comes. I have had ZERO symptoms (pg or AF). Last cycle I had cramping at 7 and 8 dpo, this cycle nothing, no tiredness (in fact I feel more energetic) so we'll see. I FULLY expect to wake up tomorrow morning to blood but still hoping hoping hoping that the NPC makes my LP longer and of course i'd love to get a BFP but right now I'd be thrilled with an LP longer than 9 days so we'll see. Tomorrows a big day-----


----------



## prettymachine

here's my 13 week ultrasound ladies :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAFZkzFJWa4


----------



## Stash777

prettymachine said:


> here's my 13 week ultrasound ladies :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAFZkzFJWa4

This is the sweetest thing ever. Congrats!!


----------



## Glowstar

prettymachine said:


> here's my 13 week ultrasound ladies :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAFZkzFJWa4


Wow...that's awesome :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

oh how exciting thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## poppy666

Awww prettymachine congratz :cloud9:


----------



## PocoHR

hopingnowsit said:


> PocoHR said:
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> So, I am on day three of taking soy, and I am experiencing side effects! Anyone else have trouble taking it? Its making me irritable, tired, my throat seems really dry... etc. Not good. Also having weird hot/cold issues. I want to make it to day 5, but I feel a little concerned about what is going on with me.
> 
> I cut back the dose today, and it seems a little better. I think I will just take 85 mg/day in two doses. Although, I am not sure how effective it is if you take less 100 mg.
> 
> Anyone else have trouble tolerating the soy?
> 
> Poco it sounds pretty normal to me...when i took mine this cycle i took it before bed but then i had major hot/cold flashes i never knew what end of the bed i was gonna end up on :rofl: irritable not so much, tired a little and for that dry throat try some herbal tea..as for your dose what was the original dose you were taking?Click to expand...

The day the side effects were worst I had taken 105 mg. And actually, I went ahead and kept the same dosage yesterday, but just split it up differently (35 mg in the morning, 70 mg at night). This seems to work better for me. I am keeping up with it, its good to hear that the side effects are normal! The hot/cold thing was strange. Poor DH tried to come in for a cuddle in bed last night and he said it was like trying to hug a radiator, I was SO hot. I really hope the soy is doing its job, and I look forward to have a hormone free week next week! After that I start up with taking progesterone for the last two weeks of my cycle and that comes with its own side effects.... I'll be happy when beany is snug and tight in my belly so I can be done with this nonsense!!


----------



## jemj

Hi Sorry to butt in. I'm currently on CD 13 and usually ov around cd 16. This cycle I took soy iso from CD3 for 5 days. I also temp and opk. It looks like I may have ov between CD10 -12. I only started opk from CD 10 and so far they have all been neg. Is it possible to ov this early from the soy. 

Many thanks


----------



## hopingnowsit

prettymachine that is adorable...it brightened up my day :) thank you for sharing!
Poco...I'm glad the side effects have lightened up on ya...it is better to take the soy all at once so maybe if you took 90 instead of 105 at night... :dust:
jemj...anything is possible but keep doing opks just in case...you wouldn't wanna miss the eggy :dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Well the AF got me too today and I feel like crap!!! It's bad enough to have the witch visit, without the extra pleasures of cramps and nausea.
Jen ... I will keep you informed. Going to make my appointment today xx
Your ultrasound pic is so cute Prettymachine; it must be lovely to see your little bean for the first time xx
Erica ..... fingers and toes crossed that AF stays away for you xx
Jemj - I agree with hopingnowsit. When I took soy for the first time I had ovulation signs which disappeared and then reappeared a week later when my ov actually came. The only way to know for sure is to chart your temps so continue taking OPK's until you know for sure xx


----------



## PocoHR

Thanks hoping, I think I will try taking a big dose tonight, skipping taking any tomorrow morning, and the one last big dose on Friday night. Then I'm done, thank God!


----------



## prettymachine

poppy! your test already comes up 3+?? you must have some pretty good hormones going on in there! :)
i hope we get those tests over here one day.


----------



## poppy666

Yep i tested 4 days earlier lol, but i never got a 1-2wks just went straight onto 2-3wks :shrug:


----------



## prettymachine

thats a good sign i say! hopefully not a sign of twins lol.


----------



## glitterball

Hi girls please can I join this thread....ive spent the last week reading every post from this and so interesting...its so good to see so many people get their BFP's...good luck to those still trying. After the last year ive spent reading everything I can about TTC ive never read about SI.

Im 32 been trying for two years to get pregnant in August and nothing...after a year have been for tests with fertility clinic and still going through tests as they take so long (DH sperm ok).....ive had blood checks/tubes checked and have got a Laparoscopy booked for May so just waiting for that and they said my progesterone tests were normal at 2.4 however I dont think they are...they wont put me on clomid as my fertility consultant says its last resort...very annoying so after reading these posts im going to try SI next cycle as im currently on CD 14 at the moment and dont think ive ovulated again this month. I usually get spotting from 6/7 dpo so definitle think it may be something wrong with my progesterone levels falling. 

Anyway thought i'd say hi to all you girls and wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Jen1802

Congratulations prettymachine! I bet you're super excited! I loved going to the scans!! It just made it all the more real!

Happyshopper I'm sorry af caught you out...HATE HER! I'd say you'll notice a difference next cycle if you are doing the acupuncture. The effects are almost immediate! There is another thread on here I've been writing on called acupuncture or acupuncture anyone?? Can't remember which! You should take a nosey on there the girls are really lovely!!

Poppy imagine if it is twins!!! That would be amazing!!!

PocoHr were do you get your progesterone from? Has your doctor prescribed it for you?

Glitterball welcome, hopefully the soy will be exactly what you need! Have you tried a b vit complex for the spotting? 

Well still no signs of ovulation for me, was getting the odd twinges this morning but that was it. Think I am moving that way but I don't think the soy has brought my ovulation forward. Oh well will see what happens with the rest of the cycle and then contact my tcm practitioner if necessary. Completely forgot to temp this morning and still no positive opk. Will see what the rest of the month holds!! xoxo


----------



## glitterball

yes have tried that on and off for months but it just prolongs the spotting really and it just gets worse and then finally AF arrives. 

.....i've also tried Angus Cactus, Bee Pollen, red clover, all different pills and potions....

I hope the soy has bought your ov forward....fingers crossed!

Thanks for welcoming me


----------



## glitterball

sorry one quick question, ive just joined here how to I reply to a visitor message sent to me, there is no reply box??? thanks for anybody who can help! :)


----------



## poppy666

Just click on their name and it will take you to their profile so you can reply in the box :thumbup: welcome sweetie x

Dont you lot be jinxing me with twins :haha: one will be fine x


----------



## Want2bMum

glitterball said:


> Hi girls please can I join this thread....ive spent the last week reading every post from this and so interesting...its so good to see so many people get their BFP's...good luck to those still trying. After the last year ive spent reading everything I can about TTC ive never read about SI.
> 
> Im 32 been trying for two years to get pregnant in August and nothing...after a year have been for tests with fertility clinic and still going through tests as they take so long (DH sperm ok).....ive had blood checks/tubes checked and have got a Laparoscopy booked for May so just waiting for that and they said my progesterone tests were normal at 2.4 however I dont think they are...they wont put me on clomid as my fertility consultant says its last resort...very annoying so after reading these posts im going to try SI next cycle as im currently on CD 14 at the moment and dont think ive ovulated again this month. I usually get spotting from 6/7 dpo so definitle think it may be something wrong with my progesterone levels falling.
> 
> Anyway thought i'd say hi to all you girls and wish you all the best of luck


welcome!!! going to a fertility clinic through the nhs takes ages!!!! I have been referred months ago, they are still running tests and won't tell me results of first test.... dh had his test done last week.
do you know how long does it take to have dh results? do you phone your gp?

I am based in london too, we can be ttc buddies :winkwink:
which clinic do you go to?

let's hope SI will do the job, this was my first cycle trying, I did CD4-8 160mg,
I usually do not OV or I do very late like CD25-30, but this time I am having some little sharp cramps on the ovaries (both of them) so maybe SI did the trick.... CD9 today so will have to wait few more days...

good luck!!!


----------



## Want2bMum

prettymachine said:


> here's my 13 week ultrasound ladies :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAFZkzFJWa4


This is SOOOOOOOO nice!!!!! How exciting it must have been!!!!

congratulations!!!!

thanks for sharing!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Erica92

congrats Pretty Machine-

HappyShopper- SO sorry about AF HUGS hope the cramps and nausau are short lived- HUGS

me- well so far NO AF!!!!!! Im not AT ALL hopeful that this means a bfp just hopeful that the NPC (and maybe a stronger ovulation) means that my LP is lengthening to a normal/healthy number.... fx I continue to see no AF as she coulds still rear her head any minute--- I am so paranoid evertime I go to the bathroom :(


----------



## poppy666

Erica will be stalking :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Erica92

Thanks Poppy- ran to the bathroom after posting and still NOTHING so Im really hopeful that she stays away. Like I said BFP or not I just want a normal LP

Oh and while Im tempted to poas I have vowed no testing till MONDAY (especially since it's doubtful i'll get to Monday with no AF)


----------



## happyshopper

Hello again ....
I have just booked my first appointment at the acupuncturists for next Thursday. Feeling excited and nervous at the same time, I just hope it helps. 
Welcome glitterball :hugs: . I'm a spotter too which I think is a progesterone deficiency too. I'm taking b-100 complex and now acupuncture but I think I will get some progesterone cream too. Good luck and I hope soy helps x
Erica, thanks for the hugs. I'm so happy AF has stayed away today and FX the old hag takes an extended leave for 9 months or so x


----------



## Erica92

YEAH for your first Acc appt HappyShopper- I had GREAT success with Acu when I was doing my IVF treatment, I TRULY believe that it helped me get my BFP and it's nice and relaxing too (which def can't hurt).


----------



## Jen1802

Wohoo for the acupuncture!! It honestly works miracles!!! I did another opk there and still no positive. Oh well will see what the rest of the month holds! xo


----------



## hopingnowsit

Happyshopper thats wonderful
Erica I got my FX :witch: stays far far away
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Miss_C

booo to those that gpt the witch and yay yay yay for those whom she hasnlt visited yet, fx'ed she stays away. What will power Erica!!!

My spotting has pretty much gone thank heavens I was really starting to worry I had stuffed myself up. Could only find a little brown stuff when I went looking this morning and found it to be quite moist in there! CD11 -ive OPK yesterday so hopefully I start to get some lines today as I should be Oing tomorrow or Sunday although that was pre mc and pre soy so will be curious to see if and when it happens.

Has anyone tried actual egg white? Just in case all the green tea I have been drinking doesn't work!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just been catching up on the thread. So sorry for all you ladies that the witch got this month. Fingers crossed for everyone else that she stays away. Just to update got a positove opk this agternoon and have my usual ov symptoms. Oh is home so im a really happy duckie lol. X


----------



## Glowstar

First of all phew...trying to catch up with our buzzing thread!!!

Poppy...twins....I swear you are having twins :baby::baby:

Welcome to all the new ladies and GOOD LUCK!!!

Happyshopper...so sorry that witch got you too :cry: we are similar cycle so can cycle share together :hugs: good luck with the acu xx

Erica....hugs for a BFP and glad you are getting a better LP..that's a great result :winkwink:

Jen....you make me laugh and we all need a laugh through this rollercoaster :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar how are you? x


----------



## Glowstar

Aww thanks for asking...you know me...down but NEVER out :thumbup: waiting for my CBFM to arrive so can try out my new toy. 

Think I will lay off the Soy for another cycle until they get back on track,,think the CD2-6 messed me up :wacko:

How are you??? good I hope? I do love this thread.....loads of support and good humour and genuine caring advice :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Those CBFM are ment to be really good, can you buy the sticks off Ebay cheaper?

Im ok scared, excited etc mixed feelings but trying my hardest to think positive x


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Just click on their name and it will take you to their profile so you can reply in the box :thumbup: welcome sweetie x
> 
> Dont you lot be jinxing me with twins :haha: one will be fine x

i agree, my biggest fear for my first ultrasound was there would be more than one in there lol! when is your first appointment?


----------



## Erica92

Miss C- glad that spotting has stopped Hope your O is on it's way this weekend.

Debzie- yeah for a + opk grab that OH and get to BDing

Me- no AF yet..... looks like I beat my 9 day lp curse for the first time in the 5 months that I've been charting and aware of the issue.


----------



## Miss_C

I now have EWCM!! :happydance:

OPK still -ive but will keep poas and bd tonight, if still neg tomorrow may skip that bd and then bd Sunday as esn is best for spermies but will wait and see what opk's and temps do.

will the soy effect my opk's or lh surge etc? I used to only get a short one and didn't catch the peak very often but could see the definite fade in and fade out whe you lined em all up.


----------



## Glowstar

I can understand Poppy...we are all thinking of you and keeping everything crossed :kiss: Yeah, can buy the sticks off Ebay...they are still not cheap though...around £15 for 20 including P&P. I think the average from the reviews seems to be around 10 per cycle. 

Yeah Erica!!!! that's brill getting to 10 days!!! now all you need is a for that to turn into a BFP...or 11 or 12 days :hugs:

MissC.....hooray for EWCM...I seemed to miss my surge this time...mine is only really short too like yours.....that's why I am hoping the CBFM will help me pinpoint it that little bit earlier. Alot of people seem to be using the smep....so a BD every other night and then 3 consecutive ones when +opk and then miss a day and then one more for good luck :winkwink:


----------



## debzie

Miss c I usually have a really short surge too but managed to catch it this time will see 
today if the soy has made a difference. x


----------



## debzie

Got another strong positive on opk today a 20miu one, I have never yet managed to get a positive on one of these. Something is working lol.


----------



## Soili

Hey guys, I'm in the middle of another anovulatory cycle here. My last two were 45 days and I don't believe I ovulated. This one seems to be going same way again and I don't particularly fancy waiting another 20 days to get a period to start taking soy. I started spotting, again exactly like the previous 2 cycles and it's a sign for me that lining is shading, because it can't sustain itself. So I was wondering, would you think it'd be too crazy to start soy now, in the middle of the cycle? I mean, what's the worst it can do? Either make me finally ovulate, although very late, but at least I'll finally get a proper period. Or it would bring my anovulatory bleeding closer. I did read someone in this thread did this, but it was long time ago.
What do you think? Anyone in the same position or tried this?


----------



## Garnet

I announced it on the other thread but I did day 3-7 15mg of Soy and used Instead cup and I got pregnant this month. First time using either product. It had be 6 mos prior of no luck. I am also 43. Good luck to everyone..


----------



## poppy666

Miss C i had a 2 day surge first time i took it and second time just the one day... but yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for ewcm :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Just click on their name and it will take you to their profile so you can reply in the box :thumbup: welcome sweetie x
> 
> Dont you lot be jinxing me with twins :haha: one will be fine x
> 
> i agree, my biggest fear for my first ultrasound was there would be more than one in there lol! when is your first appointment?Click to expand...

Im waiting for hospital to send for me so can see my concultant then they'll scan me... should be in next few weeks, but im dreading it, fx'd there's a healthy bubba in there xx


----------



## prettymachine

i dont think you would have gotten a 3+ if it wasnt healthy! all the stories ive read on here that involves not happy endings, and those tests, all said their tests never went above 2-3 and they knew that something was wrong. im pretty sure your HCG is pretty darn high to reach 3+. :)


----------



## poppy666

Wish that was the case, but last time i got 3+ too maybe not as early as this one... i just have to pray this one here to stay. Not feeling sick or anything yet tho x


----------



## prettymachine

well 3+ means 3 or more weeks post conception...which you arent yet...so you are either making some reallllly strong hormones, or got a couple in there ;)

i wouldnt worry about not feeling sick yet, its too early! :)


----------



## Glowstar

I'd be doing this :happydance: if I didn't feel sick...luckily I never did...phew or it might have put me off :wacko:
I seriously never really felt anything with either of mine....prob wouldn't have known was preg at all if hadn't missed AF:haha: so don't worry about that :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks you two made me relax a little :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

See you're currently feeling relaxed Poppy...that's the way to go girl :thumbup::kiss:

Not sure weather I have posted this here before but just posted this link on the over 40 thread I frequent.....just think a lot of it makes sense and I have OH on his supps....as am I. Obviously it won't guarantee a BFP but hopefully it might help.

https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm


----------



## happyshopper

Hiya everyone,
Well I'm on CD3 and feel really good. My AF seems much better this time around and I'm excited to start acupuncture. I'm trying not to see this as the answer to fix my problems but its so hard when you hear so much great stuff about it. However, I need some advice ladies. I'm not sure whether to take soy this month with acupuncture. Do you think it will do me any harm if I did?
Hi Poppy, glad you are feeling more relaxed now :hugs:
Erica .... another day added to your LP. Its all good from here on out x
Glowstar, I would love to have a cycle buddy. FX we get our :bfp: this month and we can be bump buddies x
Hi Soili, I recognise you from the spotting thread. Unfortunately, I don't know that much about soy to suggest taking it or not. Have you thought about taking vitex to bring on your AF and then taking soy when your cycle restarts? FX you ovulate soon xxx
Congratulations Garnet, have a very happy & healthy 9 months x
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Jen1802

I don't think it would do any harm happyshopper. I am supposedly at my most fertile today but I definitely haven't ovulated yet. Pardon my language but for fucks sake :brat: That is my hissy fit over!! I'll probably ovulate on cd 20 then which will be Thursday. If that's the case then I'll be contacting my tcm practitioner and just getting the acu and herbs again! The acu is great for relaxing you Happyshopper, I slept brilliantly after every session and it just really made me feel soooo chilled! XOX


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Jen, I think I will start tomorrow. 
I am just reading the really useful TCM thread from the beginning. I think I am just getting to the point where you're about to get your BFP (mid-Jan 09). I love reading old threads because you read about someone who is having the same doubts and frustrations as us and you know a :bfp: is just around the corner. I feel your pain; waiting for ovulation and getting stressed when it doesn't come when you expect. Soy made my ovulation late on the first cycle so try not to worry. FX you wont be kept waiting much longer xxx


----------



## Erica92

HappyShopper I think taking the Soy is totally up to you and won't make a difference with the tcm but if it were me I'd probaby go au natural and see what differences the accu makes (but that's assuming that you ov regularly on your own, you do right?)

Im glad that AF is better and you're feeling positive about things FX that this is YOUR month, oh and I too like reading old threads and knowing right away that persons outcome especially when yo ucan relate to the circumstances, situations, etc...

Me- another day w/o AF Wooot WOOOOt woooot :happydance:-- feeling bloated but otherwise just happy to be having a longer LP!


----------



## Soili

Hi happyshopper! Thank you for the reply! :) I've tried AC last cycle, I think it didn't do anything. Well, surely didn't make me ovulate. I figured I really have nothing to loose here, so I took Soya last night (124mg) and planning to keep taking it. We'll see what's going to happen. I remember reading about someone who took it at CD40-something and ovulated.

Just one question, do you guys split the dosage throughout the day or take it all at once at night? I didn't notice any side effect yet, slept pretty good.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Soili...I think most of us who have taken Soy took it just before bedtime...all in one dose, seems to keep the side effects at bay for most people.


Erica92 :test::test: dying to know now!!!! xxx

Well ladies I am not sure but I think I might be in for another early Ov :shrug: big temp drop this morning...and looking at last 2 months charting would seem that is an indication for me that Ov is approaching, i do seem to have a pattern of a temp drop before Ov....only CD4 :shrug: WTF!!!!!!!

Can someone please tell me where my cervix should be during AF, 'cos just checked mine and it's medium to high...it's fairly soft....and it's partially bloody open. Got cramps too this morning.....not really into checking my CP when still got medium AF flow :wacko:

Might have to persuade OH for a BD...can only imagine his face :huh:


----------



## poppy666

Erica92 said:


> HappyShopper I think taking the Soy is totally up to you and won't make a difference with the tcm but if it were me I'd probaby go au natural and see what differences the accu makes (but that's assuming that you ov regularly on your own, you do right?)
> 
> Im glad that AF is better and you're feeling positive about things FX that this is YOUR month, oh and I too like reading old threads and knowing right away that persons outcome especially when yo ucan relate to the circumstances, situations, etc...
> 
> Me- another day w/o AF Wooot WOOOOt woooot :happydance:-- feeling bloated but otherwise just happy to be having a longer LP!


:test::test::test::test::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jen1802

I would totally be poas Erica!! 

Glowstar during af your cervix should feel low and hard but partially open...don't ask me how I found that out:blush: Sounds like early ovulation again to me. 

Happyshopper yes I got my bfp on Sunday 17th Jan but had acutally tested the Wednesday previous and got the faintest hint of a bfp...could barely see it even under a really bright light! I haven't read back through the thread in ages! 

Well I think I'll ring the tcm practitioner on Monday as I get paid then and will just start going this week. Even if I do ovulate late again I know the acu will chill me out and make me feel better. Will have to ok it with dh though as £80 a week is really steep...even if I do get occupational maternity pay! xo


----------



## Stash777

I'm with all the other ladies and think you should test! KMFX!!

Do you ladies know anything about how soy in your diet can affect fertility? I took the soy iso this cycle, but I'm also vegan and though I try hard not to eat a lot of soy, sometimes it's really hard not to. I'm just curious on how the soy in my diet may be affecting me.


----------



## Jen1802

I've heard that too much soy can have a negative effect but that its ok if you don't take it for too long or after ovulation has happened. Aside from that I've not really read much more about it as I don't eat a lot of soy otherwise. If you do a search on google it might be more helpful Stash! XOX


----------



## Stash777

I get conflicting information on google. :shrug: I guess I just need to limit it as much as possible?


----------



## Erica92

Glowstar- hmmm re: the early O have you opk'd yet? I am a late Oer so I can't imagine. I guess I'd def opk early and bat your eyelashes at DH ;) HUGS oh and thanks for the info on cp durring AF Poppy

Soli- I would take it all on one dose, most take it at bedtime 

Jen- enjoy the acu, it really is SO relaxing

Stash- I have heard also to avoid things with soy while ttc in general and especially when taking Soy Iso's (as clomid the way we are) so I would do you best to avoid it (when you can)

Me- still no Af yet and I can't beleive that the NPC is working. Today is 12dpo- you guys are too funny wanting me to test. I have seen TOO many BFN's in my adventures of ttc and Im sure the only reason Im not getting AF is b/c of the NPC. I bet if I stopped using it AF would show up right away. That's why Im going to wait for Monday (14dpo) that way if it's negative I'll stop taking the cream--- 

Hope everyone's having a nice Saturday. My mom is visiting and DH and I got to go on a 3 mile hike by ourselves today! it was great but now Im beat----


----------



## Miss_C

Erica I have no idea how you are holding out! With the sensitive tests around these days you can get a 2nd clear line 2 days after implantation and if you are charting you can ususlly see a dip, got mine at 9dpo, saw the dip at 6dpo and waited the extra day but that was as far as I could hold out!!!

Well we have been bding and yesterday I got a very feint second line on my OPK's so I must be starting to build up, hopefully the line is waaaaaaaay darker today cos I should have o'd by now according to my "normal cycles" but the m/c and or the soy must have altered things, gosh I am so impatient. Also started DP on zinc, bit late in the day I know but figured if we don't conceive this month whch in all honesty I don't think we will - it's too much to hope for, first cycle after a mc etc - we will have some awesome swimmers next cycle. I have a psychic reading that says May bfp after cycle that starts in April so I think that is taking the edge off of this month perhaps. I have 2 readings and the other one says August find out or conceive.

Anyone here with regular cycles taking the soy that got delayed? How much did O get delayed for?


----------



## poppy666

By 4 days mine Miss C the first time i took Soy, but this time the MMC altered my cycle from 28 days to 26 days and ov'd on CD10 pretty early x


----------



## Want2bMum

Miss_C said:


> Erica I have no idea how you are holding out! With the sensitive tests around these days you can get a 2nd clear line 2 days after implantation and if you are charting you can ususlly see a dip, got mine at 9dpo, saw the dip at 6dpo and waited the extra day but that was as far as I could hold out!!!
> 
> Well we have been bding and yesterday I got a very feint second line on my OPK's so I must be starting to build up, hopefully the line is waaaaaaaay darker today cos I should have o'd by now according to my "normal cycles" but the m/c and or the soy must have altered things, gosh I am so impatient. Also started DP on zinc, bit late in the day I know but figured if we don't conceive this month whch in all honesty I don't think we will - it's too much to hope for, first cycle after a mc etc - we will have some awesome swimmers next cycle. I have a psychic reading that says May bfp after cycle that starts in April so I think that is taking the edge off of this month perhaps. I have 2 readings and the other one says August find out or conceive.
> 
> Anyone here with regular cycles taking the soy that got delayed? How much did O get delayed for?


Hi Miss_C,

were you only taking soy or other supplements like multivitamins too?

I have heard lots of people saying that multivits delayed their cycles and I think it did to me too, but I didn't hear about soy...

how long was it delayed by?


----------



## prettymachine

Want2bMum said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> Erica I have no idea how you are holding out! With the sensitive tests around these days you can get a 2nd clear line 2 days after implantation and if you are charting you can ususlly see a dip, got mine at 9dpo, saw the dip at 6dpo and waited the extra day but that was as far as I could hold out!!!
> 
> Well we have been bding and yesterday I got a very feint second line on my OPK's so I must be starting to build up, hopefully the line is waaaaaaaay darker today cos I should have o'd by now according to my "normal cycles" but the m/c and or the soy must have altered things, gosh I am so impatient. Also started DP on zinc, bit late in the day I know but figured if we don't conceive this month whch in all honesty I don't think we will - it's too much to hope for, first cycle after a mc etc - we will have some awesome swimmers next cycle. I have a psychic reading that says May bfp after cycle that starts in April so I think that is taking the edge off of this month perhaps. I have 2 readings and the other one says August find out or conceive.
> 
> Anyone here with regular cycles taking the soy that got delayed? How much did O get delayed for?
> 
> 
> Hi Miss_C,
> 
> were you only taking soy or other supplements like multivitamins too?
> 
> I have heard lots of people saying that multivits delayed their cycles and I think it did to me too, but I didn't hear about soy...
> 
> how long was it delayed by?Click to expand...

i was taking prenatals. i didnt OV late at all, my cycle did end up around 31 days the last couple months of TTC. but i was OVing right on time, around CD 14 each time. soy didnt delay it at all either.


----------



## prettymachine

Erica92 said:


> Glowstar- hmmm re: the early O have you opk'd yet? I am a late Oer so I can't imagine. I guess I'd def opk early and bat your eyelashes at DH ;) HUGS oh and thanks for the info on cp durring AF Poppy
> 
> Soli- I would take it all on one dose, most take it at bedtime
> 
> Jen- enjoy the acu, it really is SO relaxing
> 
> Stash- I have heard also to avoid things with soy while ttc in general and especially when taking Soy Iso's (as clomid the way we are) so I would do you best to avoid it (when you can)
> 
> Me- still no Af yet and I can't beleive that the NPC is working. Today is 12dpo- you guys are too funny wanting me to test. I have seen TOO many BFN's in my adventures of ttc and Im sure the only reason Im not getting AF is b/c of the NPC. I bet if I stopped using it AF would show up right away. That's why Im going to wait for Monday (14dpo) that way if it's negative I'll stop taking the cream---
> 
> Hope everyone's having a nice Saturday. My mom is visiting and DH and I got to go on a 3 mile hike by ourselves today! it was great but now Im beat----

i got my positive at 12dpo. the other day my midwife told me most tests on the market detect pregnancy at 3 days past conception(so crazy! i wonder if she meant implantation?) i wouldnt write it off as possible. i would test!


----------



## prettymachine

glowstar- LOVE that tattoo :)


----------



## Jen1802

Yeah I was thinking that too! I'm going to get one of mine finished this week, finally! Love the stars on the side though sooo cool!! xo


----------



## Miss_C

prettymachine said:


> i got my positive at 12dpo. the other day my midwife told me most tests on the market detect pregnancy at 3 days past conception*(so crazy! i wonder if she meant implantation?)* i wouldnt write it off as possible. i would test!

Had to have been, there is no HCG produced until implantation and then it takes 48 hours to show up in urine so 3 days after conceotion would be implantation. It's all very confusing cos a pregnancy is 266 days and that is counted as 266 from conception and according to 266 days that is from Ovulation!!


Anywhoo I got my first ever "proper" positive OPK this morning - I guess what I thought were positives in the past obviously weren't compared to this one, my cervix is high and open so I am probably about to O, will see how my temps go and let you know. FF says I will O between now and cd15 I am on cd13 so if anything soy has delayed me by no more than a day or 2 perhaps.

More bding tonight - last night was very very good!! :blush: and if anyone has seen the great sperm race doco then great sex is very important for conception!!


----------



## prettymachine

when i used the opks, as soon as i got a line with any kinda good color, i would BD daily until the OPKs went negative. on the negative day as well, since the + just means you will release an egg within 48 hours, and the little swimmers can last about 48 hours in there, i would give them a 24 hour advantage lol. so after that i would consider my + to be the last result i got before the negative.


----------



## Glowstar

prettymachine said:


> glowstar- LOVE that tattoo :)

Ha ha...thanks! it's my only one.....was only a day old there so looks a bit angry....the symbol in the middle is the sign for Capricorn...not sure if you can make it out but there are two paw prints on either end...the palm of the paw print is an upside down love heart. Then the stars have white in the middle to make them glow :thumbup: hence my username...Glowstar :winkwink: the little red spots are actually spots of colour red, purple, orange.


----------



## PocoHR

Jen1802 said:


> Congratulations prettymachine! I bet you're super excited! I loved going to the scans!! It just made it all the more real!
> 
> Happyshopper I'm sorry af caught you out...HATE HER! I'd say you'll notice a difference next cycle if you are doing the acupuncture. The effects are almost immediate! There is another thread on here I've been writing on called acupuncture or acupuncture anyone?? Can't remember which! You should take a nosey on there the girls are really lovely!!
> 
> Poppy imagine if it is twins!!! That would be amazing!!!
> 
> PocoHr were do you get your progesterone from? Has your doctor prescribed it for you?
> 
> Glitterball welcome, hopefully the soy will be exactly what you need! Have you tried a b vit complex for the spotting?
> 
> Well still no signs of ovulation for me, was getting the odd twinges this morning but that was it. Think I am moving that way but I don't think the soy has brought my ovulation forward. Oh well will see what happens with the rest of the cycle and then contact my tcm practitioner if necessary. Completely forgot to temp this morning and still no positive opk. Will see what the rest of the month holds!! xoxo

Sorry, just saw this, didn't have much time for babyandbump this weekend as it was DH's birthday 

I got my progesterone from my gyno. She did a blood test which showed I was low, and I was having wacky cycles so she put me on 200mg/day of natural progesterone. Its WONDERFUL for some things, I always have had terrible PMS and it totally helps that. Downside: I gained weight and feel more tired during the days. But, overall its worth it, I just have to push myself a little harder to exercise during that two weeks and pay closer attention to what I am eating. 

I hope you have ovulated! Fx for you and lots of :dust:!!


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> glowstar- LOVE that tattoo :)
> 
> Ha ha...thanks! it's my only one.....was only a day old there so looks a bit angry....the symbol in the middle is the sign for Capricorn...not sure if you can make it out but there are two paw prints on either end...the palm of the paw print is an upside down love heart. Then the stars have white in the middle to make them glow :thumbup: hence my username...Glowstar :winkwink: the little red spots are actually spots of colour red, purple, orange.Click to expand...

its so cool! i have stars on my hips too(much simpler ones), matching on both sides...i am curious to see what pregnancy does to them lol. 
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189770_206303379396207_100000496396928_831901_6166850_n.jpg

i have a few more too. btw this pic was my 11 week PG pregnant, im not normally so round hahaha ;)


----------



## Jen1802

Aw love pregnant bellys and tattoos!! LOL. I've one on my stomach which was grand during pregnancy. Didn't stretch or anything. Hopefully yours won't either. Still no sign of ovulation for me. Sucks! Had a down day yesterday but ok now, going to ring the tcm practitioner on Monday and go back for acu and herbs. Really looking forward to it! Hope everyone else is good and having a nice weekend! XO


----------



## prettymachine

ive been trying to keep them very moisturized, i have them across my lower back too so i have been trying to keep those moisturized too...hopefully i am as luck as you!


----------



## hopingnowsit

Well ladies:flower:....Just thought I would pop on and say:wave: I haven't been up to much just spring cleaning :wacko: and completely rearranged my living room...i'm 8dpo today and their was a dip in my temp today so i'm hoping tomorrow that temp will go flying back up and it will look like a possible implantation dip:blush: I am really hoping this is my month as I don't normally ovulate, just once in a blue moon but I took soy this cycle and what do you ya know i had a clear temp shift and all the other signs so as far as FF is concerned I Od this cycle..Last time I Od was in June last year:dohh: We'll see:shrug: So how is everyone? It's been really quiet I see....Well have a wonderful day! :dust:


----------



## Erica92

Hi Hoping! WHOO HOO on Ovulating. I used to be annovulatory b4 my first pg (thanks to IVF) so I know how awesome it is to ovulate!!!! Hope your temp soars back up tomorrow!!!!

how's everyone's Sundays? Going well here- 13 dpo today haven't tested and no AF. Im now wondering if the NPC will keep AF away until I stop taking it... Trying to decide when to test...... tomorrow would be 14dpo. Should I test tomorrow and if BFN stop the NPC or wait until later to stop the cream-- 

What should I do?


----------



## Glowstar

Ermmm Erica....you are stressing me out!!! TEST!!!!:haha:


----------



## Glowstar

prettymachine said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> glowstar- LOVE that tattoo :)
> 
> Ha ha...thanks! it's my only one.....was only a day old there so looks a bit angry....the symbol in the middle is the sign for Capricorn...not sure if you can make it out but there are two paw prints on either end...the palm of the paw print is an upside down love heart. Then the stars have white in the middle to make them glow :thumbup: hence my username...Glowstar :winkwink: the little red spots are actually spots of colour red, purple, orange.Click to expand...
> 
> its so cool! i have stars on my hips too(much simpler ones), matching on both sides...i am curious to see what pregnancy does to them lol.
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189770_206303379396207_100000496396928_831901_6166850_n.jpg
> 
> i have a few more too. btw this pic was my 11 week PG pregnant, im not normally so round hahaha ;)Click to expand...

They are lovely Becky :kiss: and your little bump is cute :hugs: think you will be OK with them...just keep them moisturized x


----------



## Miss_C

can I suggest anyone that is preggers go to body shop and buy a tub of their vitamin e cream - I had zero stretchmarks - my OB commented on it every time, even when we went in for the c section she mentioned it and said I'm really sorry but I think this may bugger that up, that said I only have a few now and I swear it was the cream. Should do awesome things to help protect your tatts too. hahaha tatts too!! anyway................I have a friend that has a black vine with black roses on her hip and belly and it's so beautiful makes me wanna get one!! but my belly is all floppy and I have the c section porch now.

woo hoo for hoping and your ovulation, 8dpo ooh when wil you test, if you got a dip yesterday at 7dpo you could potentially get a bfp at 10dpo will you test or make us all wait like Erica!!! 

well afm have ZERO idea as to what is going on. Had a really strong positive OPK yesterday ewcm for 3 days cervix was high and open and this morning no temp shift cervix is much lower and closed in fact it was lower last night cos hubby hit it a few times (ow ow ow). will poas later and see what that says but I think cm has gone which is normally a post O indicator can't tell cos of "left overs" will have a good rinse out in the shower and see what happens. Very confusing and so scared now I may have stuffed things up.


----------



## Stash777

I love the tattoos. So pretty! Makes me want to go get one on my hip - always wanted one there but was scared about it stretching. :shy: 

Yay on ovulation Hoping!! :happydance: KMFX :dust:

Cute bump Pretty!


----------



## hopingnowsit

Miss_C said:


> can I suggest anyone that is preggers go to body shop and buy a tub of their vitamin e cream - I had zero stretchmarks - my OB commented on it every time, even when we went in for the c section she mentioned it and said I'm really sorry but I think this may bugger that up, that said I only have a few now and I swear it was the cream. Should do awesome things to help protect your tatts too. hahaha tatts too!! anyway................I have a friend that has a black vine with black roses on her hip and belly and it's so beautiful makes me wanna get one!! but my belly is all floppy and I have the c section porch now.
> 
> woo hoo for hoping and your ovulation, 8dpo ooh when wil you test, if you got a dip yesterday at 7dpo you could potentially get a bfp at 10dpo will you test or make us all wait like Erica!!!
> 
> well afm have ZERO idea as to what is going on. Had a really strong positive OPK yesterday ewcm for 3 days cervix was high and open and this morning no temp shift cervix is much lower and closed in fact it was lower last night cos hubby hit it a few times (ow ow ow). will poas later and see what that says but I think cm has gone which is normally a post O indicator can't tell cos of "left overs" will have a good rinse out in the shower and see what happens. Very confusing and so scared now I may have stuffed things up.

Thank you and no I will not keep you waiting you guys will be the 3rd to know :rofl: I can barley wait :blush: actually i couldn't wait and i know its early and was expecting - but i am a POAS ADDICT so i did and got - :cry: but i will test again in a couple days at 10dpo then 12dpo and 14dpo FX and :dust: to all you ladies :kiss:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Erica :test: :test: :test: pleeeeeaaaassssseeee :dust:


----------



## hopingnowsit

as for tattoos..i love them and have quite a few...my husband does tattoos and thats one thing i'm worried about when i get preggo is my tattoo on my side it will probably stretch :(
i have roses and tribal swirls and vines down my whole side...oh well hopefully it wont get too bad and my oh can fix it up :) Becky cute tat and your bump is adorable i love pregnant bellies.... :dust:


----------



## Stash777

hopingnowsit said:


> Thank you and no I will not keep you waiting you guys will be the 3rd to know :rofl: I can barley wait :blush: actually i couldn't wait and i know its early and was expecting - but i am a POAS ADDICT so i did and got - :cry: but i will test again in a couple days at 10dpo then 12dpo and 14dpo FX and :dust: to all you ladies :kiss:

KMFX for you.


----------



## Jen1802

Keeping everything crossed for you Hoping! 

Erica poas first and then decide what to do about the progesterone. You may have to keep using it for the first tri or something! 

Keep moisturising and the tattoo shouldn't stretch! I was completely anal about moisturising every day and as I got further along twice a day!! 

Still no sodding positive opk for me! (SIGH, ROLLS EYES!)
XOX


----------



## aliwnec10

Hi ladies. I'm been stalking this thread. Wondering if soy is for me. 

Do you think i should use it? 

cycle#1 since coming off BCP- 33 days
#2-28 days
#3-30 days
#4-28 days
#5-36 days (spotting 4 days prior to AF)
#6-54 days!!! (spotting mid cycle for 6 days & 3 days before AF)

My doctor says it appears i'm having trouble ovulating. I'm going for bloodwork tomorrow (cd#3) and he's mentioned clomid. I think i'd rather try this before clomid.


----------



## Soili

aliwnec10 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm been stalking this thread. Wondering if soy is for me.
> 
> Do you think i should use it?
> 
> cycle#1 since coming off BCP- 33 days
> #2-28 days
> #3-30 days
> #4-28 days
> #5-36 days (spotting 4 days prior to AF)
> #6-54 days!!! (spotting mid cycle for 6 days & 3 days before AF)
> 
> My doctor says it appears i'm having trouble ovulating. I'm going for bloodwork tomorrow (cd#3) and he's mentioned clomid. I think i'd rather try this before clomid.

Your cycles seem very similar to mine. They were also fine right after BCP, but gotten worse over time. I would say, the months you were spotting mid cycles or days before AF - you probably didn't ovulate. I've done CD3 and CD21 blood work already and it would appear I have PCOS. Looks like I've had it all my life, but my previous doctor just put me on BCP, without explaining anything. Anyway, I will probably get prescribed Clomid too, but I'm also trying Soy first.


----------



## aliwnec10

Soili said:


> aliwnec10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm been stalking this thread. Wondering if soy is for me.
> 
> Do you think i should use it?
> 
> cycle#1 since coming off BCP- 33 days
> #2-28 days
> #3-30 days
> #4-28 days
> #5-36 days (spotting 4 days prior to AF)
> #6-54 days!!! (spotting mid cycle for 6 days & 3 days before AF)
> 
> My doctor says it appears i'm having trouble ovulating. I'm going for bloodwork tomorrow (cd#3) and he's mentioned clomid. I think i'd rather try this before clomid.
> 
> Your cycles seem very similar to mine. They were also fine right after BCP, but gotten worse over time. I would say, the months you were spotting mid cycles or days before AF - you probably didn't ovulate. I've done CD3 and CD21 blood work already and it would appear I have PCOS. Looks like I've had it all my life, but my previous doctor just put me on BCP, without explaining anything. Anyway, I will probably get prescribed Clomid too, but I'm also trying Soy first.Click to expand...

Yeah and that's the thing... last time i went off BCP when ttc for my son, they were regular. I was off of them for 7 months then. Now they're all out of whack and it's driving me insane! 

So have you decided when you're going to do the soy (what days) and how much?


----------



## Soili

I'm taking it already, I'm not ovulating at all and I decided not to wait for new cycle and see what comes out of it. I took 112mg for 3 days already, tonight I'll do 140mg and tomorrow 168mg. And then just wait and hope for the best!


----------



## prettymachine

erica, today is test day, yes???


----------



## Erica92

well today was indeed test day and this is what I got:

https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff481/Erica1092/

The line is actually darker in person BUT (HUGE BUT) I had the slightest tint of pink on the tp when I wiped just know so who knows. My mom is in town visiting and she's taking my kids to the library so im going to call my midwife and get a progesterone test and a beta and go from there as I may need progesterone suppositories and Im not TRULY sure if this is a BFP or not.....

time will tell I guess.... I haven't told ANYONE yet


----------



## Stash777

Yay Aliwnec, glad you made it over here. :flower:

Erica - I see a definite line (faint but definitely there). Congrats on that! Hope your visit goes well and you have a sticky bean. :flower:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Congrats Erica it looks like a :bfp: to me!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## hopingnowsit

well i thought since my temp dropped yesterday maybe implantation but it didn't go back up that high today plus didn't have a good sleep last night here is my chart what do you thinkhttps://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-02-21 :dust:


----------



## Erica92

Hoping - tried opening your chart but couldn't see anything :( maybe the restless night sleep affected your temp this morning--- hope to see a BIG jump tomorrow morning. That's why I can't temp durring the 2ww all the minor ups and downs drive me too insane.


----------



## hopingnowsit

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-02-21


----------



## Stash777

Hoping - It looks like that may be the wrong chart. :shrug: Shows your AF showed up 13dpo on March 4. Actually, that looks exactly like my chart from last cycle (same length, start date, O date, end date, LP, BD days, temps). :haha:

ETA: Yep, just checked out my chart from last cycle and it's the exact same. :haha:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Stash777 said:


> Hoping - It looks like that may be the wrong chart. :shrug: Shows your AF showed up 13dpo on March 4. Actually, that looks exactly like my chart from last cycle (same length, start date, O date, end date, LP, BD days, temps). :haha:
> 
> ETA: Yep, just checked out my chart from last cycle and it's the exact same. :haha:

does it not say feb 21 2011 and have af from cd1-cd13


----------



## Stash777

:nope: The link says Feb 21, but my chart is showing up when I click it. And the chart you attached in your post starts Feb 1 and looks exactly like my chart. :shrug:


----------



## Stash777

I promise. Scroll up to the post where you attached the chart (not the link). :flower:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Stash777 said:


> I promise. Scroll up to the post where you attached the chart (not the link). :flower:

i believe you:blush: i logged out of ff and now it doesn't show me the chart i posted at all wtf how do i share my chart then grrrrrrrr


----------



## Stash777

I've had problems posting mine before too. I'll try to remember how I was able to do it and then let you know. :flower:


----------



## hopingnowsit

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/303ba3">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## hopingnowsit

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Stash777

I know what I ended up doing, which I know there has to be an easier way but, I emailed my chart to myself and then copied and pasted the link to my post.


----------



## Stash777

Looking at it now. :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

Stash777 said:


> Looking at it now. :)

click on it again i had to add my chart...nevermind :rofl: i was quoting your last post and when i posted this it quoted looking at it now :dohh:


----------



## Stash777

Even though it didn't go as high as it was before, it's still well above your coverline. :thumbup: Have you tried doing a chart comparison with other charts on FF?


----------



## Stash777

hopingnowsit said:


> Stash777 said:
> 
> 
> Looking at it now. :)
> 
> click on it again i had to add my chart...nevermind :rofl: i was quoting your last post and when i posted this it quoted looking at it now :dohh:Click to expand...

Hehehe...that's because when I refreshed it your chart finally came up so I just edited my post so I didn't confuse you. :rofl: Oh technology sometimes. :dohh:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Stash777 said:


> hopingnowsit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stash777 said:
> 
> 
> Looking at it now. :)
> 
> click on it again i had to add my chart...nevermind :rofl: i was quoting your last post and when i posted this it quoted looking at it now :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe...that's because when I refreshed it your chart finally came up so I just edited my post so I didn't confuse you. :rofl: Oh technology sometimes. :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: ohhhhh it all makes sense now:dohh: well thats good and ff doesn't let me do chart comparisons because i'm not vip pfffft


----------



## Stash777

Well that's crap - stupid FF. Oh, I know, I can go back to a past chart and put your temps in and do the comparison for you? It's my day off and I'm sick in bed, so I really don't mind at all. :flower:


----------



## Glowstar

Erica92 said:


> well today was indeed test day and this is what I got:
> 
> https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff481/Erica1092/
> 
> The line is actually darker in person BUT (HUGE BUT) I had the slightest tint of pink on the tp when I wiped just know so who knows. My mom is in town visiting and she's taking my kids to the library so im going to call my midwife and get a progesterone test and a beta and go from there as I may need progesterone suppositories and Im not TRULY sure if this is a BFP or not.....
> 
> time will tell I guess.... I haven't told ANYONE yet

OOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo EEEEEEEERRRRIIIICCCAAAAAAAA :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

So excited for you!!!! I can see that line like a slap in the face.....let us know what the midwife says :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

hopingnowsit said:


> My Ovulation Chart

Oooo I hope that's an implantation dip xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Erica92 said:


> well today was indeed test day and this is what I got:
> 
> https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff481/Erica1092/
> 
> The line is actually darker in person BUT (HUGE BUT) I had the slightest tint of pink on the tp when I wiped just know so who knows. My mom is in town visiting and she's taking my kids to the library so im going to call my midwife and get a progesterone test and a beta and go from there as I may need progesterone suppositories and Im not TRULY sure if this is a BFP or not.....
> 
> time will tell I guess.... I haven't told ANYONE yet

Bloody hell Erica :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: no doubt :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey ladies quick question.... Witch got me today at 5pmish and my question is do I class today as cd1 or tomorrow??? It always confuses me... 
Congrats on all the bfps and good luck for everyone awaiting bfps xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ive always classed any bleeding even if spotting as my CD1 x


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah me too...I would class that as CD1....good luck onto another cycle of hope :hugs:


----------



## Stash777

I would also class it as CD1.


----------



## happyshopper

Oh wow Erica that looks like a line to me. Big congratulations and wishing you a perfect 9 months xxx :happydance:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Miss_C

*Erica* - woooooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooo! Stick little one stick!!

*Rachie* - According to FF cd1 is first day of full flow and full flow being you need to use a pad or tampon. I normally spot for a couple of days before but don't count that and neither does FF. Hope that helps, also read somewhere that if af is after mid-day count the next day as cd1. I agree with the full flow thingy as cd1 but not necessarily thr midday thing, I think as long as you are consistent with recording full flow as cd1 regardless of time of day charts etc will be consistent and accurate.

Had a look at your chart *hoping*, you got an open circle so that temp may not be correct for the rise. 

AFM, Well I think I am 1 dpo today, ff should confirm tomorrow fx'ed, Was gong to get an extra bd in last night but I was soooooooo exhausted felt like I had been hit by truck so by time dp came to bed I was passed out cold. So we only got 2 bd's in at O time day before and day of I think so hopefully that was enough, Last bfp was O-3 O-1 and O+1 and my 2 chemicals were O-3 and O-1 so now I am in the dreaded tww I hope!

I think I am showing a dip on O day and now a slow rise, just hope it goes up again tomorrow. Have no idea what was going on with my pre O temps!!

Link to my chart is below if anyone is interested. My last BFP though was a completely different chart with really flat pre O temps, obvious O dip and rise and implant dip etc.

when I was freakishly obsessed overlaying my chart every day most pregnancy charts I found looked like mine, now I can't find any that have my freaky pre O temps!!

Do you think the soy affects temps?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Stash777

Miss C - I'm not great at chart interpretations, so I'm really not sure but you're pre-O temps do look a bit off compared to your previous cycles. :shrug: Sorry I can't be of more help. :flower:


----------



## babygirl89

ladies i got my first ever POSITIVE OPK! wahooo well im only opking 2 months and last month i didn't get a positive, got kinda a dark one around cd 14 but that was it, i got a full blown positive today so we :sex: today! im so excited! do u think i should :sex: tomorow and the next day or maybe i should have sex tomorow day and tomorow night and then the next day is that too much??? awh im so excited, so glad i took soya


----------



## hopingnowsit

Stash777 said:


> Well that's crap - stupid FF. Oh, I know, I can go back to a past chart and put your temps in and do the comparison for you? It's my day off and I'm sick in bed, so I really don't mind at all. :flower:

that would be great...thank you:flower:
and to everyone who has looked at my chart it has an open circle because i checked sleep deprived :dust:


----------



## Stash777

Congrats on the pos OPK! You only need once a day at the most as DH :spermy: needs time to replenish. Go for once a day for the next three days, but make sure you're checking your fertility signs because sometimes you can get a pos OPK but not actually ovulate yet. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Stash777

hopingnowsit said:


> Stash777 said:
> 
> 
> Well that's crap - stupid FF. Oh, I know, I can go back to a past chart and put your temps in and do the comparison for you? It's my day off and I'm sick in bed, so I really don't mind at all. :flower:
> 
> that would be great...thank you:flower:
> and to everyone who has looked at my chart it has an open circle because i checked sleep deprived :dust:Click to expand...

I ended up doing it earlier because I was curious. :blush: And it came back with 16% pregnancy and 84% ovulatory when I checked ovulation and post O temps. It came back 100% ovulatory when I checked pre-o, post-o, ovulation, and coverline. 

How long is your LP?


----------



## Jen1802

Erica congratulations!! That is a most definite BFP!! Woohoo!:happydance::happydance: 

Miss C I think soy can affect post ov temps as estrogen causes lower temps and progesterone higher ones. The chart that I had when I got my first bfp was all over the place. There were loads of spikes in the post ovualtion period and then I didn't get a proper rise until day 14 post ovulation. 

Glowstar does it still look like you may have ovulated early again?


Well I went back to my tcm practitioner today and I'm already starting to get ovulation pains. Back on the horrible herbs too, really bad tasting tea twice a day and 8 pills 3 x a day. Oh well I know its definitely working already! Normally I wouldn't feel any ovulation twinges until cd 19/20 so I think I might ovulate in the next day or two just in time for hubby being off work for a few days! I'm not expecting it to work this cycle but hopefully the next cycle I'll see a bigger change! Here's hoping the soy, acupuncture and herb combo doesn't make me release more than one egg...not sure I could cope with twins!!!:rofl: xo


----------



## babygirl89

so we at bout 6pm today, my OH normally stay's up very late, he's a bad sleeper, do u think we should maybe during the night too around 4am or so?? and then during the day tomorrow and again that night?? is that too much?? am i giving the spermie's enough of a chance to build back up??? i know one lady said above that they need time to replenish but i just wanna catch that eggy, i have ewcm and pain in my side too


----------



## hopingnowsit

well my LP is 20 days but not sure if that changes because i have only ov'd once other than this time in the past year :blush:


----------



## prettymachine

Erica92 said:


> well today was indeed test day and this is what I got:
> 
> https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff481/Erica1092/
> 
> The line is actually darker in person BUT (HUGE BUT) I had the slightest tint of pink on the tp when I wiped just know so who knows. My mom is in town visiting and she's taking my kids to the library so im going to call my midwife and get a progesterone test and a beta and go from there as I may need progesterone suppositories and Im not TRULY sure if this is a BFP or not.....
> 
> time will tell I guess.... I haven't told ANYONE yet

OMG that is TOTALLY a :bfp: :happydance: !!! my DH agreed. dont worry about the pink! i heard blood from implantation can seep out at any time for a couple weeks after the actual implantation. 

test again the next couple mornings, i bet it gets darker for you :) and do NOT freak out if you see more pink or even red... just get the the DR and they will tell you the same thing...you are preggers!


----------



## Miss_C

babygirl89 said:


> ladies i got my first ever POSITIVE OPK! wahooo well im only opking 2 months and last month i didn't get a positive, got kinda a dark one around cd 14 but that was it, i got a full blown positive today so we :sex: today! im so excited! do u think i should :sex: tomorow and the next day or maybe i should have sex tomorow day and tomorow night and then the next day is that too much??? awh im so excited, so glad i took soya

A positive OPK meas you are likely to O in next 12 - 48 hours so YES keep bding!! Once a day though no more cos the spermies need time to replenish you want strong ones not piss weak little ones!!


----------



## Miss_C

babygirl89 said:


> so we at bout 6pm today, my OH normally stay's up very late, he's a bad sleeper, do u think we should maybe during the night too around 4am or so?? and then during the day tomorrow and again that night?? is that too much?? am i giving the spermie's enough of a chance to build back up??? i know one lady said above that they need time to replenish but i just wanna catch that eggy, i have ewcm and pain in my side too

If sperm counts are normal or healthy, as far as you are aware, then it's best to have sex every day you have fertile cervical mucus, a positive ovulation detecting test or a positive saliva ferning test. If you know when you ovulate, due to BBT charting, then you'd want to have sex for the three days before you expect to ovulate and possibly on the day you expect to ovulate too. (If you want to go for bonus points, you may even have sex on the day after ovulation.)


----------



## Erica92

Babygirl- I usually BD everyday from +opk to temp rise! Have fun girl--

Thanks for all the congratulations guys, talked to my midwife called me back and my beta was 46 she wants me to get re-tested on Friday to make sure it's increasing but for now I feel good. I am going to keep taking the NPC- Thanks again for all the encouragement guys!


----------



## Angelique

I am curious if anyone here had twins with Soy Isoflavones.... wondering if the odds are the same as clomid, or less


----------



## PocoHR

I wonder, how long after stopping Soy do you usually ovulate? I stopped on Friday and haven't seen much "activity" yet.


----------



## Miss_C

PocoHR said:


> I wonder, how long after stopping Soy do you usually ovulate? I stopped on Friday and haven't seen much "activity" yet.

I did cd 4-8 and I am pretty sure I O'd on cd14, my normal is cd12 or 13. I did 120mg days 4, 5 and 6 and 180mg days 7 and 8


----------



## Miss_C

Angelique said:


> I am curious if anyone here had twins with Soy Isoflavones.... wondering if the odds are the same as clomid, or less

I believe the odds are exactly the same, an increase of 5-10% on the odds of multiple conception which is something like less than 2% so 10% of 2% is what 2.1%? my maths is crappola!!!!


----------



## Jen1802

I'm not sure what the odds are for conceiving twins! I have heard its slightly increased.

PocoHR I had no signs of ovulation after taking the soy either, its only since getting my acupuncture yesterday I've noticed the famililar twinges. They even kept me awake awhile last night. Currently sipping a cup of the gross herb tea (bleugh!) and have 8 lovely black pills to wash it down with! Yum, yum! LOL. Oh well totally worth it to get my bfp!! My temps today showed a slight dip (possible pre ov) who knows but I'm totally bd today and tomorrow!! LOL. XO


----------



## PocoHR

Jen1802 said:


> I'm not sure what the odds are for conceiving twins! I have heard its slightly increased.
> 
> PocoHR I had no signs of ovulation after taking the soy either, its only since getting my acupuncture yesterday I've noticed the famililar twinges. They even kept me awake awhile last night. Currently sipping a cup of the gross herb tea (bleugh!) and have 8 lovely black pills to wash it down with! Yum, yum! LOL. Oh well totally worth it to get my bfp!! My temps today showed a slight dip (possible pre ov) who knows but I'm totally bd today and tomorrow!! LOL. XO

Thanks Jen, I am hoping to see more ov signs soon! I stopped the soy last Friday, (I did CD 4 - 8). I am having swollen/sore breasts, but no joy on the OPKs. Just faint lines. And my CM just started to change today from creamy/sticky to something more like ewcm... so I don't know. I hope it happens soon though. I will be visiting the acupuncturist asap as well, trying anything I can to bring on a glorious bout of ovulation!!


----------



## PocoHR

Miss_C said:


> PocoHR said:
> 
> 
> I wonder, how long after stopping Soy do you usually ovulate? I stopped on Friday and haven't seen much "activity" yet.
> 
> I did cd 4-8 and I am pretty sure I O'd on cd14, my normal is cd12 or 13. I did 120mg days 4, 5 and 6 and 180mg days 7 and 8Click to expand...

I did 4 - 8 as well, hoping the ovulating kicks in soon. My CM changed a little today, and I have had sore breasts, so I don't know. Really hope it happens soon for me too  

Good luck to you this month! Lots of :dust:!!!


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies got my positive opk yesterday at bout 4pm after taking soya day 3 to 7, had some ewcm yesterday but today my cm is more creamy whats going on should i not be ovulating today???


----------



## Soili

babygirl89 said:


> hey ladies got my positive opk yesterday at bout 4pm after taking soya day 3 to 7, had some ewcm yesterday but today my cm is more creamy whats going on should i not be ovulating today???

Maybe you ovulated over night? I usually only get about 12 hour notice using OPK or even less...


----------



## Glowstar

babygirl89 said:


> hey ladies got my positive opk yesterday at bout 4pm after taking soya day 3 to 7, had some ewcm yesterday but today my cm is more creamy whats going on should i not be ovulating today???


I get barely any notice...seem to +opk and ov same day...that's why I have invested in a CBFM to give me more chance to catch the egg before it drops!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Well I got another Conception Reading today....my fourth :haha::haha:

Cheri22: (just to recap)...the first one was quite in depth but said BFP, conception or birth month March...didn't give a year though but said BABY BOY.

Luna: (off Ebay)....just a short one said conception June 2011....birth month March 2012....BABY BOY.

Physic123 (off Ebay).....READ BELOW AND BASICALLY THIS IS SPOT ON!!!

Linking in around you, I feel your path is alot happier than its been in many years especially around relationship and family areas, I do feel you have alot of stress around your emotions at the moment, and this I see comes solely from wanting another child, as this shows to be on your mind almost all of the time

Im not initially seeing anything medically wrong and feel you may have already approached or discussed this with medical people, I do see strongly this is just a matter of timing,and I pick up too your worrying because of your age ( which isnt old at all ) I have alot of ladies who conceived well into their 40's, I feel also that you may have conceived with ease with your children you already have

You have a lovely lady linking in around you from the spirit world, I see an M initial around her, and she firstly says she is glad your life changed direction and that you have a happy, content and also secure relationship line around which is better for you in many ways, she also shows a child is coming in ahead, but you need to relax around this, I pick up here May and June as very highlighted around pregnancy for you, and when you start to relax and realise nothing is ending or changing in your path so you dont have to rush, things will become alot calmer and more balanced for you

I see clearly a baby boy born 2012, and see everything around your pregnancy as well and healthy and also your labour and birth too, your partner shows as very supportive and in general just a very happy times shows in your life

I feel your son completes your family, and spirit end by showing a lovely path awaiting you :)

So to clarify I see 1 child ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x


----------



## debzie

Sound like a good reading Glowstar they are usually short and sweet I might give her a go. x


----------



## Jen1802

PocoHR the acupuncture and herbs work wonders...we were ttc for 8 months and were told we'd never have children without going down the ivf/icis route. I went to acupuncture and took the herbs they gave me and I was pregnant within 6 weeks! Its just great! I think I might have ovulated yesterday (sob!) Pissed off dh was working and we didn't bd!! Arghhh! Well I didn't think it would happen this month anyway, hopefully next cycle will be better!!! xo


----------



## Jen1802

OMG glowstar! That was one really in depth reading! Does the initial sound familiar to you?? I'll be freaked out if it does!! I do believe in psychics, I'm just really wary of them online. I think they need to meet the person and touch them before they'll get any real insight. xox


----------



## happyshopper

I like your latest reading Glowstar, you get a lot more for your money and the psychic sounds really nice too. Its also really promising that they all say you will have a son. I feel like giving it a go myself x
Sorry Jen you think you missed ov. FX you haven't but a :bfp: cant be very far away x


----------



## Jen1802

happyshopper said:


> I like your latest reading Glowstar, you get a lot more for your money and the psychic sounds really nice too. Its also really promising that they all say you will have a son. I feel like giving it a go myself x
> Sorry Jen you think you missed ov. FX you haven't but a :bfp: cant be very far away x

Thanks Missis but I should have realised myself! DH was up for it but I wanted to go to starbucks and by the time we got home he had to rush straight out to work! My own frigging fault! Oh well onwards and upwards! Here's to next cycle!! xoxo


----------



## babygirl89

Glowstar said:


> babygirl89 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies got my positive opk yesterday at bout 4pm after taking soya day 3 to 7, had some ewcm yesterday but today my cm is more creamy whats going on should i not be ovulating today???
> 
> 
> I get barely any notice...seem to +opk and ov same day...that's why I have invested in a CBFM to give me more chance to catch the egg before it drops!!!Click to expand...

yeah but i did an opk at 2pm and it was darkish but not positive, then at 6pm it was positive, then did another one at 9 and another bout 12pm and they wer both still positive, then this morning there was bearly a second line then i did one later on and it was darkiah but not positive so im guessing that my surge was all yesterday and maybe i ovuated during the night or early today, well i :sex: yesterday after i got my positive and i :sex: tonight do ya think thats enough?? im nervous i only got one :sex: in


----------



## Erica92

Babygirl- that sounds fine BDing wise, OPK just detect the surge and the surge usually happens 24-48 AFTER the + opk so keep BDing till you get a temp shift (if you're temping)

glowstar- whoo hoo great reading!!! sounds like the BFP is not far off :)


----------



## Angelique

Thanks ladies... I was curious about the twins rate because I ttc for 13 months, and the last cycle I decided what the heck, and did Soy... I took 120mg a day (3 tabs) on days 4-8 and I actually ovulated.... 

I am shocked and thrilled at the same time, because I ovulate VERY irregularly because of PCOS, and hadn't ovulated in 4 months. I could feel what felt like ovulation, but I wasn't releasing eggs, just maturing them and keeping them. 

Well I already have the normal higher risk factors for twins, like my bmi, and all those things, age, 3rd pregnancy, all the little things they say can increase the odds. and I would very much like to have twins so I can feel my fam is complete and never have to go through the ttc phase again.

so anyway thanks for answering. And I wish you ladies all the luck in your ttc journey, I know how long and hard the road is sometimes. Please don't give up!! All the waiting really does make it so much sweeter when it FINALLY happens :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

according to my chart and the vip guide on FF I HAVEN'T ovulated wtf!! All other signs say I geared up well for it, lots of ewcm when it hit, really strong positive opk's hso cp etc etc, but because I don't have an obvious temp shift up and sustained shift they say I haven't O'd.

what do you think, have I effed up this cycle? Looks like it was cd13 to me so so tomorrow's temp if around the same should confirm - yay or nay?


----------



## Stash777

I'd say CD13 for O. Have you tried playing with temps for the following days just to see what FF does?


----------



## Glowstar

Miss C I say CD13 too!!! based on your other post-ov temps....just looks like you need another one today in the same range to get the cross hairs in :thumbup:

Thanks for all the comments re the reading......kind of freaked out they all seem to reference a boy conceived in June and born March 2012 :wacko::wacko: The 'M' initial could be my Grandma...only M initial I know :winkwink:

Jen - hope you didn't miss O but to be honest BD's BEFORE O seem to be more successful so fingers crossed xx

CD8 - High on CBFM. Temp drop this AM too so looks like Ov on the way, so far we BD'd CD5 & 7.


----------



## debzie

miss c i say you ovulated on cd 13 and you are having a steady rise in temps instead of a massive shift. All the other signs are there and then some. X


----------



## Miss_C

i just checked it again and I changed nothing and I have red cross hairs!!!!!

3dpo and counting

so it looks like the soy didn't move my O date at all :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

:dust::dust::dust:Will be chart stalking now Miss C :happydance:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Stash777 said:


> I'd say CD13 for O. Have you tried playing with temps for the following days just to see what FF does?


Hey Stash do you think you could do the chart comparison today....i hsd a dip yesterday and today my temp shot back up :)
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Glowstar

That chart looks good :thumbup::thumbup: how long are your cycles normally?? That could well be an implantation dip.......FX'd it is :kiss::hugs:
You could maybe test tomorrow or day after.....:dust:


----------



## Miss_C

well the cross hairs have gone again!! FF is seriouslt effing me off!!

AH well what can ya do, just wish I knew if I O'd or if the soy stuffed me up


----------



## Stash777

hopingnowsit said:


> Stash777 said:
> 
> 
> I'd say CD13 for O. Have you tried playing with temps for the following days just to see what FF does?
> 
> 
> Hey Stash do you think you could do the chart comparison today....i hsd a dip yesterday and today my temp shot back up :)
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

That looks great! I'll do it for you right now. :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

Thank You Stash


----------



## Stash777

Hoping - Today it's at 80% ovulatory and 20% pregnancy. :) 

Miss C - I just looked at your chart and I am seeing those lovely crosshairs with CD13 and O. :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

erica- feeling pregnant yet? :) have you taken any more tests to see if they get darker?

poppy-have you gotten your appointment yet?


----------



## Miss_C

Stash777 said:


> Hoping - Today it's at 80% ovulatory and 20% pregnancy. :)
> 
> Miss C - I just looked at your chart and I am seeing those lovely crosshairs with CD13 and O. :happydance:

I switched the tuner to research!!


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> erica- feeling pregnant yet? :) have you taken any more tests to see if they get darker?
> 
> poppy-have you gotten your appointment yet?

I go in an hour and im so scared, im shaking here and feel sick with nerves :cry: i hope i see something cos i cant go through this again x


----------



## happyshopper

Good luck Poppy and sending lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> erica- feeling pregnant yet? :) have you taken any more tests to see if they get darker?
> 
> poppy-have you gotten your appointment yet?
> 
> I go in an hour and im so scared, im shaking here and feel sick with nerves :cry: i hope i see something cos i cant go through this again xClick to expand...

Good Luck Poppy xxxxxxxxxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

happyshopper said:


> Good luck Poppy and sending lots of :hugs: xxx

How's your cycle going Happyshopper??? CD9 here and 2nd day of HIGH on CBFM, feel Ov must be pretty close as got really watery CM and cervix is mega high.
So far we've Bd'd...CD5, 7 & 8 and plan to keep going until after peaks :winkwink:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I was wondering if I could ask a quick question. This is my 2nd cycle on Soy and I am taking 120mg on days 3-7. Well, I had forgot to take my soy on cycle day 4 so I took 160mg on days 5-7 to try and make up for missing day 4. Was that okay, do think it will cause any problems? 

Thanks for your time:flower:
China


----------



## allmuddledup

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind if I join you. 

I am trying Soy for the first time this cycle. Started last night with CD4 (160mg). I am planning to take 160mg CD4-6 and increase to 200mg for CD7-8. I am hoping to see ovulation move forward a bit as well as hoping for a healthy egg. My cycles are irregular and often annovulatory due to PCOS and usually at least 35 days long.

I was wondering if anyone here has similar problems and if soy has helped much??


----------



## prettymachine

good luck poppy! how did it go?


----------



## hopingnowsit

Good luck poppy!!! :kiss:
Welcome allmuddedup


----------



## poppy666

It went great and i even saw heartbeat, dated me 6wks 1 day :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 005.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## hopingnowsit

awwwww thats awesome poppy....this bean is sticky yayyyyyyyy!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Hope so :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

i bet you are so relieved to know there is just one! ;)

6+1 is pretty early to get a hb, that means you have a really strong little one in there! 

very happy for you!


----------



## poppy666

lol yes one is good, She warned me not to expect more than a sac and york, but hb was a bonus :cloud9:


----------



## prettymachine

i believe once a hb is found your chance of miscarriage goes down to 3%! so exciting!


----------



## poppy666

Yes she said before my scan it was 25% risk of miscarriage now its down to 4% so fx'd this is a sticky now :cloud9:


----------



## Erica92

prettymachine said:


> erica- feeling pregnant yet? :) have you taken any more tests to see if they get darker?
> 
> poppy-have you gotten your appointment yet?

I am starting to feel pg actually. Took two more tests yesterday and they popped up immediately with dark +'s so that def makes me feel a bit better especially after my chemical pg a few months ago. I went in today for more b/w to make sure my hcg is doubling and progesterone #'s are going up and high enough so I'll report back this afternoon once I get the (hopefully) good results.... 

I am def feeling EXHAUSTED and a nauseaus on and off throughout the day. Not horrible and I can def function thru it but it's actually a nice little sign that (hopefully) things are progressing as they should....

Thanks for thinking of my pretty!


----------



## Erica92

CONGRATS Poppy that is AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME~ you must feel so relieved Im so happy for you


----------



## poppy666

Erica great news everythings going ok sweetie, hope nausea dont get any worse for you :kiss:


----------



## prettymachine

Erica92 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> erica- feeling pregnant yet? :) have you taken any more tests to see if they get darker?
> 
> poppy-have you gotten your appointment yet?
> 
> I am starting to feel pg actually. Took two more tests yesterday and they popped up immediately with dark +'s so that def makes me feel a bit better especially after my chemical pg a few months ago. I went in today for more b/w to make sure my hcg is doubling and progesterone #'s are going up and high enough so I'll report back this afternoon once I get the (hopefully) good results....
> 
> I am def feeling EXHAUSTED and a nauseaus on and off throughout the day. Not horrible and I can def function thru it but it's actually a nice little sign that (hopefully) things are progressing as they should....
> 
> Thanks for thinking of my pretty!Click to expand...

thats all great signs! if your bloods come back good(they will:) )i would say you are safe to change your status on here to expacting with us :) and get some cool tickers! i love tracking my baby with mine.


----------



## Glowstar

That's such a cut pic Poppy....great you got to see the heartbeat.....:kiss::hugs:

Erica...hope you bloods are all good...sure they will be :thumbup:


----------



## Erica92

ok not quite ready to get a ticker yet.... maybe if today's bloods are good. How do you do that? And are you on poppy on another pg board on here?


----------



## poppy666

Erica if you click on one of my tickers it will take you to that website to create ticker, then get the BBcode it gives you at the end to put in your siggy.

Im on a thread called team ding dongs, its a mix of pregnant ladies and TTC your welcome over anytime xx


----------



## prettymachine

i think the threads i frequent most are still the TTC one's lol... i was there the longest its hard to leave! and i gotta keep up with how everyone is doing! and its sooo exciting to see new :bfp: s


----------



## beba

*i just want to say if isoflavones doesn't work for you try vitex* That's what i did i just got my bfp

the past 3months I have been taking my prenatal vitamin, , Vitex, Green Tea, . We also used preseed ......


----------



## Erica92

Got the results..... my hcg went up to 220 (from 47 on Monday) and my Prgesterone went up to 16 (from 8 on Monday). Im going to keep using the progesterone cream (need to go get more) and I made my appt for exactly 2 weeks from today which will be 6w3d- Needless to say I feel very releived.

Thanks again for all the support and good wishes.....


----------



## Erica92

beba said:


> *i just want to say if isoflavones doesn't work for you try vitex* That's what i did i just got my bfp
> 
> the past 3months I have been taking my prenatal vitamin, , Vitex, Green Tea, . We also used preseed ......

congrats Beba I've heard alot of positive stories about vitex too! CONGRATS!!


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic results Erica now you can try relax a little sweetie :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Glowstar, my cycle so far is uneventful. Went for my first acupuncture session today which was interesting. I ended up chatting for 2.5 hours and the actual session lasted 20 mins. She thinks I have spleen and blood deficiency. She put needles in my legs, my feet, my wrists, forehead and scalp. When she left me to relax I felt really weird, it could have been my imagination but it felt like I was in a boat and bobbing up and down and then it felt like the couch was spinning (not a drunk spinning but a nice spinning lol). FX it brings my ov forward. Sounds like you'll get a peak soon and your strategy sounds good, very much on course for a June 2012 birth. Its a great feeling to get an egg on the CBFM xxx
Poppy ..... Im so pleased the scan went well today and the picture of the little bean is beautiful. You must be so relieved xxx
Erica ..... it must be so exciting to feel pregnant and it sounds like the baby is making itself nice and comfy. FX MS doesnt get too bad xxx
Good luck everyone and sending lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Erica92

Happyshopper- glad you had a good accu appt. Sounds like it was relaxing I know the relaxing part was very weird for me at first to lay there doing NOTHING--- fx it does indeed bring that Ov forward. BD being sent your way!

Poppy- thanks I can feel myself relaxing a bit (plus there is no point worrying as what will be will be and my worrying wont change anything. This will for sure be my LAST pg so Im going to try to relax and enjoy it (m/s and all!). I have a feeling it's going to get worse but I'll survive!


----------



## poppy666

This is my last too, think i'll start enjoying it once baby in my arms :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Erica92 said:


> Got the results..... my hcg went up to 220 (from 47 on Monday) and my Prgesterone went up to 16 (from 8 on Monday). Im going to keep using the progesterone cream (need to go get more) and I made my appt for exactly 2 weeks from today which will be 6w3d- Needless to say I feel very releived.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support and good wishes.....


Well that's brilliant news :happydance::happydance: get that ticker changed :hugs:



happyshopper said:


> Hi Glowstar, my cycle so far is uneventful. Went for my first acupuncture session today which was interesting. I ended up chatting for 2.5 hours and the actual session lasted 20 mins. She thinks I have spleen and blood deficiency. She put needles in my legs, my feet, my wrists, forehead and scalp. When she left me to relax I felt really weird, it could have been my imagination but it felt like I was in a boat and bobbing up and down and then it felt like the couch was spinning (not a drunk spinning but a nice spinning lol). FX it brings my ov forward. Sounds like you'll get a peak soon and your strategy sounds good, very much on course for a June 2012 birth. Its a great feeling to get an egg on the CBFM xxx
> Poppy ..... Im so pleased the scan went well today and the picture of the little bean is beautiful. You must be so relieved xxx
> Erica ..... it must be so exciting to feel pregnant and it sounds like the baby is making itself nice and comfy. FX MS doesnt get too bad xxx
> Good luck everyone and sending lots of :dust: xxx

Wow...sounds kind of surreal but ina good way....FX'd it works for you :dust:


----------



## Miss_C

I got up waaaaaay too early this morning and spent time playing with my charts after I had quite a high jump this morning and I found that all my charts bar one have me at almost the exact same temp at 5dpo following a dip at 4dpo and when compared with last cyle back in November my dots are on top of each other for today - how weird is that - our bodies are amazing aren't they! Now I need a dip tomorrow and then a massive jump on Sunday and things will look really hopeful!!

Damn charts - it's an obsession!! 

Fabbo news Poppy - strong little one in there to get a HB this early!! woo hoo!!

Erica - looks liek you got a stong one too with those numbers!!

Awesome news ladies.

I never had my hcg levels taken with ziggy, I wonder if that will have told us something - we had a heartbeat of 141 and measuting 7w1d at our ultrasound so if chances were down to 3% I wonder where and when it all went wrong - I guess I'll never know. Where do you get that stat from prettymachine cos I have never read that before. I am a research fiend!!!

waves to everyone else - grrr I hate the TWW


----------



## poppy666

Consultant said that to me today too, i asked before she scanned me how common women can suffer another MMC and she said pretty common, she said i had a 25% chance of MC before im scanned today then it went down to 4% if everything was ok x


----------



## Stash777

Congrats Poppy and Erica! Great news for both of you. :happydance:

allmuddled- I have PCOS and this is my first actual cycle of using soy but I'm still waiting to O (though think it's delayed because I'm a bit sick and on medication for it). I did take soy on CD3 last cycle and O'd on CD19 and had a 31 day cycle (the shortest I've ever had) and I think soy had a lot to do with it. :flower:

Miss C looks like you had a great temp spike this morning. :happydance:

Glowstar - When do you normally O?


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> I got up waaaaaay too early this morning and spent time playing with my charts after I had quite a high jump this morning and I found that all my charts bar one have me at almost the exact same temp at 5dpo following a dip at 4dpo and when compared with last cyle back in November my dots are on top of each other for today - how weird is that - our bodies are amazing aren't they! Now I need a dip tomorrow and then a massive jump on Sunday and things will look really hopeful!!
> 
> Damn charts - it's an obsession!!
> 
> Fabbo news Poppy - strong little one in there to get a HB this early!! woo hoo!!
> 
> Erica - looks liek you got a stong one too with those numbers!!
> 
> Awesome news ladies.
> 
> I never had my hcg levels taken with ziggy, I wonder if that will have told us something - we had a heartbeat of 141 and measuting 7w1d at our ultrasound so if chances were down to 3% I wonder where and when it all went wrong - I guess I'll never know. Where do you get that stat from prettymachine cos I have never read that before. I am a research fiend!!!
> 
> waves to everyone else - grrr I hate the TWW


my midwife told me. i had also read it before, this one has good info:
https://https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/first-trimester/qa/miscarriage-risks.aspx

i think that the 3% that miscarry after are from the chromosomal abnormalites... absolutely nothing you do wrong :)


----------



## Jen1802

Congrats on the bfps girls!!! SOOOO EXCITING!! Well I def have ovulated today! CD 20, ewcm and high cp! I think the herbs are starting to work! Can't wait for my next acu session! Happyshopper I get the needles in the same place, scalp, just below inner brow bone, hands, stomach (more like ovaries and uterus, its so low down!), legs at the tops of the calves which are always super sensitive and the insides of my ankles and feet. I'm not expecting anything this month but like I said she's given me the tablets which will nourish a pregnancy just on the off chance! Bd today so who knows, but I reckon af will show up next Saturday like clockwork! xo


----------



## Erica92

Jen1802 said:


> Congrats on the bfps girls!!! SOOOO EXCITING!! Well I def have ovulated today! CD 20, ewcm and high cp! I think the herbs are starting to work! Can't wait for my next acu session! Happyshopper I get the needles in the same place, scalp, just below inner brow bone, hands, stomach (more like ovaries and uterus, its so low down!), legs at the tops of the calves which are always super sensitive and the insides of my ankles and feet. I'm not expecting anything this month but like I said she's given me the tablets which will nourish a pregnancy just on the off chance! Bd today so who knows, but I reckon af will show up next Saturday like clockwork! xo

CONGRATS on ovulating WHOO HOOO HOO :happydance: You go girl. I know people who got pg bding the day of O FX for a BFP


----------



## Erica92

this is just a test did the ticker work?

hmmm guess Im not technologically savy enough for a ticker! LOL


----------



## prettymachine

lol, erica. on your CP there is a section that says edit signature... once you have copied the bbcode from the ticker site, paste it in the box where you edit your signature, and save :)


----------



## Glowstar

Jen1802 said:


> Congrats on the bfps girls!!! SOOOO EXCITING!! Well I def have ovulated today! CD 20, ewcm and high cp! I think the herbs are starting to work! Can't wait for my next acu session! Happyshopper I get the needles in the same place, scalp, just below inner brow bone, hands, stomach (more like ovaries and uterus, its so low down!), legs at the tops of the calves which are always super sensitive and the insides of my ankles and feet. I'm not expecting anything this month but like I said she's given me the tablets which will nourish a pregnancy just on the off chance! Bd today so who knows, but I reckon af will show up next Saturday like clockwork! xo

Wooo hooooo....glad you didn't miss it :kiss:


----------



## PocoHR

Hey Ladies, 

Congrats on all the BFPs!!! I just wanted to stop by to say that soy totally worked for me! I ovulated three days early and so much more "strongly". I had the most positive OPKs I have ever had. Unfortunately, DH and I were arguing a lot this week, and on top of it, I am sick, so we didn't get much BD-ing in. But, I had my first positive OPK on Wednesday morning and they stayed positive until Thursday morning, and we had :sex: on Thursday night. So, hopefully I still have a chance this month. We will probably dtd again tonight for good measure ;-) 

Hooray for Soy (even thought it makes me feel like a zombie !


----------



## Glowstar

PocoHR said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Congrats on all the BFPs!!! I just wanted to stop by to say that soy totally worked for me! I ovulated three days early and so much more "strongly". I had the most positive OPKs I have ever had. Unfortunately, DH and I were arguing a lot this week, and on top of it, I am sick, so we didn't get much BD-ing in. But, I had my first positive OPK on Wednesday morning and they stayed positive until Thursday morning, and we had :sex: on Thursday night. So, hopefully I still have a chance this month. We will probably dtd again tonight for good measure ;-)
> 
> Hooray for Soy (even thought it makes me feel like a zombie !

Great!!!! fingers crossed for you :kiss:


----------



## Miss_C

just curious - all those that experience side effects from the soy when do you take them and how much. I took mine just before bed and felt no different next day - is it just me?


----------



## Soili

Miss_C said:


> just curious - all those that experience side effects from the soy when do you take them and how much. I took mine just before bed and felt no different next day - is it just me?

I took mine before bed too and didn't feel any different at night or during the day, but closer to the night BEFORE taking next dose I felt slightly dizzy and lightheaded on the first few days. I'm not sure it was the soy though, it could have been just a coincidence.


----------



## Jen1802

Thats great PocoHR, hooray for early ovulation! Wish I had ovulated earlier too but the herbs and acu should sort out my late ovulation! xo


----------



## PocoHR

Miss_C said:


> just curious - all those that experience side effects from the soy when do you take them and how much. I took mine just before bed and felt no different next day - is it just me?

At first I was splitting up the dosage and taking some in the morning and most of it at night. But, the last two days, I took it only at night and still had side effects (dizzy, sleepy, hot/cold). I think I'm overly sensitive though. 

I am also taking progesterone pills during the last two weeks of my cycle, and when I take them I feel worse than drunk. I get super super euphoric. Its really strange, thankfully I just go to sleep, but its such a strong sensation, I can only guess that for whatever reason I am hypersensitive to hormones.


----------



## PocoHR

Jen1802 said:


> Thats great PocoHR, hooray for early ovulation! Wish I had ovulated earlier too but the herbs and acu should sort out my late ovulation! xo

I love acupuncture too, even aside from ttc, I think its so great! FX for you!!


----------



## PocoHR

Jen1802 said:


> Congrats on the bfps girls!!! SOOOO EXCITING!! Well I def have ovulated today! CD 20, ewcm and high cp! I think the herbs are starting to work! Can't wait for my next acu session! Happyshopper I get the needles in the same place, scalp, just below inner brow bone, hands, stomach (more like ovaries and uterus, its so low down!), legs at the tops of the calves which are always super sensitive and the insides of my ankles and feet. I'm not expecting anything this month but like I said she's given me the tablets which will nourish a pregnancy just on the off chance! Bd today so who knows, but I reckon af will show up next Saturday like clockwork! xo

Oh just read this, congrats!! Hope you catch the eggy


----------



## Jen1802

Me too, doubt I'll get a bfp this month just cause ovulation was so damn late but here's to next cycle! xo


----------



## Erica92

Congrats PocoHR on the early O fx you caught that eggy


----------



## poppy666

Hey Erica how you feeling? x


----------



## hopingnowsit

Well ladies just thought I'd update ya......I am 13dpo and neg hpt.....had an appt today with my FS and he prescribed met and clomid which I will start taking when I get back from my vacation in april if I do not fall pg by then :dust:


----------



## Stash777

PocoHR said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Congrats on all the BFPs!!! I just wanted to stop by to say that soy totally worked for me! I ovulated three days early and so much more "strongly". I had the most positive OPKs I have ever had. Unfortunately, DH and I were arguing a lot this week, and on top of it, I am sick, so we didn't get much BD-ing in. But, I had my first positive OPK on Wednesday morning and they stayed positive until Thursday morning, and we had :sex: on Thursday night. So, hopefully I still have a chance this month. We will probably dtd again tonight for good measure ;-)
> 
> Hooray for Soy (even thought it makes me feel like a zombie !

If you got your last pos Thursday morning and :sex: that night, I say you have a great chance of falling preggo this cycle! :happydance: Glad to hear the soy worked for you. Hope you catch the eggy. :dust:


----------



## Stash777

Miss_C said:


> just curious - all those that experience side effects from the soy when do you take them and how much. I took mine just before bed and felt no different next day - is it just me?

I take mine at night and don't experience side effects either. You're not alone in that. :flower:


----------



## Stash777

hopingnowsit said:


> Well ladies just thought I'd update ya......I am 13dpo and neg hpt.....had an appt today with my FS and he prescribed met and clomid which I will start taking when I get back from my vacation in april if I do not fall pg by then :dust:

Fxxx you won't have to take them. :dust:


----------



## Stash777

I am CD22, and though my temps have been a bit erratic the past few days, I just had a ton of EWCM (neg OPK, but...) at least it's something. :happydance: Looks like DH and I will be BDing a bit later tonight, though I may have to "persuade" him to dtd tonight. :haha:


----------



## happyshopper

Im so happy you caught ovulation Jen. FX you catch that eggy. My acupuncturist didn't give me a strong treatment on my first go but I go back on Saturday which should be the day before ovulation so hopefully she will stick some needles near my ovaries to send them in hyperdrive. Went to the doctor on Friday and she said I get get a blood test on CD22 to check my progesterone :happydance: xx
Good timing PocoHR. I loved soy (except the AF pains) because I could really feel ovulation which was kind of comforting xx 
Hi Soili, how are you? Looks like you have some ov signs, fx soy has given your body the extra umphh xx


----------



## Miss_C

waiting waiting waiting!! I HATE THE TWW!!!

Did anyone notice strange twingy crampy pains around 6 or 7dpo. Could it be the corpus luteum after a good strong Ovulation? I had it yesterday for about 5 minutes and very briefly this morning and now even the low down post O crampy feeling has gone too.

All a bit weird really!!


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> waiting waiting waiting!! I HATE THE TWW!!!
> 
> Did anyone notice strange twingy crampy pains around 6 or 7dpo. Could it be the corpus luteum after a good strong Ovulation? I had it yesterday for about 5 minutes and very briefly this morning and now even the low down post O crampy feeling has gone too.
> 
> All a bit weird really!!

i had that the cycle i got my +


----------



## Erica92

Miss_C said:


> waiting waiting waiting!! I HATE THE TWW!!!
> 
> Did anyone notice strange twingy crampy pains around 6 or 7dpo. Could it be the corpus luteum after a good strong Ovulation? I had it yesterday for about 5 minutes and very briefly this morning and now even the low down post O crampy feeling has gone too.
> 
> All a bit weird really!!

I too had that when I got my +


----------



## Glowstar

Fingers crossed MissC :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Me too noticed it one night lying in bed, with my 1st bfp it was just under my belly button area, 2nd more a stabbing pain on my right x


----------



## debzie

sounds promising miss C I have had a strange feeling a little like after you get pins and needles cant word it right not a twinge not an ache but a pain. Similar to a trapped nerve I would suppose. Just strange anyway.

Could not hold out any longer to test so did this morning and BFN. Not bothered. Like I have mentioned in loads of posts I dont hold out much hope for this cycle for some reason. Hope everyone else is well??? x x x


----------



## prettymachine

debzie said:


> sounds promising miss C I have had a strange feeling a little like after you get pins and needles cant word it right not a twinge not an ache but a pain. Similar to a trapped nerve I would suppose. Just strange anyway.
> 
> Could not hold out any longer to test so did this morning and BFN. Not bothered. Like I have mentioned in loads of posts I dont hold out much hope for this cycle for some reason. Hope everyone else is well??? x x x

seems to me it would be way too early for you to get a +, i say test in a few days.


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girls hope you dont mind me butting in and asking a Q.Does soy produce more follies and increase multis like clomid(lol wishfull thinking here lol):)Id try anything at this stage.Well well be doing our 2nd IUI next month.But i might try soy if that fails:)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Wow this is a reallyyyy long thread, needless to say I haven't got through it all. But I have decided to start taking soy isoflavones but the thing I'm seriously struggling with is buying it !!!!! 

Where do you get it from ???? Here in adelaide I've been to super markets, chemist and health food shops .... I've been asking for soy isoflavones or something that contains it ... Am I asking correctly??

So I sent my mum to tesco in the uk but she said she asked for soy isoflavones and they said the same that they don't have it ! 

Have any of you bought it from tesco or anywhere in the uk if so could I PLEASE have the name for it and where you bought it from ?????

Desperate for it :dohh:

Thank you in advance ladies x


----------



## poppy666

Here you go sweetie should deliver to your country x

https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1301252652&sr=8-3

Tesco's supplement isle https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...amily_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you so much my lovely !!! I guess holland & barretts will sell them too if my mum can't find them in tesco. Can't wait to try them :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you hun, am I right in thinking I need about 40mg ? So I can up the dose as I like? And I shouldn't take anymore than
200mg? x


----------



## poppy666

Holland & Barretts are 23mg's per tab so if you can get the Tesco ones of 40mg's its less tablets for you to take each night.. and yes no more than 200mg's :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

morning lovely young ladies happy monday

8dpo and a temp rise again up to 37c now - I still not holding out much hope, just don't feel this is our month but will wait and see. First try after losing ziggy would jst be too miraculous I think for the run of luck I have had in the last little while

MissyMoo88 I am in Australia too and I had a heck of a job getting some! I found an awesome guy in Mlebourne through e bay of all places and got some with 60mg and I took 120mg cd4,5,6 and then 180 cd7and8. I was going to do cd3-7 but couldnlt find the damn stuff, he express posted when I called him and they arrived the next day, really thought I would have to skip the cycle!

https://cgi.ebay.com.au/NOW-Foods-H...trition_Natural_Therapies&hash=item3a63f6528b

tell him I sent you!! his name is Adam and he is a wealth of knowledge on all things viramins and minerals etc etc


----------



## Stash777

I finally got my pos OPK today (two actually, one in the morning and one this afternoon) so I should be Oing tomorrow, which would be CD24. 

Fxx MissC. :dust:


----------



## Miss_C

woo hoo stash!!! were you oing before and the soy has made you O or was it intermittent or just much later etc?


----------



## Stash777

I was having mostly anovulatory cycles. The cycle before last, I spontaneously O'd on CD34. Last cycle I took one 100mg soy iso capsule on CD3 (that's all I did) and O'd on CD19. This time, I started 100mg CD5-9. I think it has all to do with the soy! :happydance:


----------



## Miss_C

Stash777 said:


> I was having mostly anovulatory cycles. The cycle before last, I spontaneously O'd on CD34. Last cycle I took one 100mg soy iso capsule on CD3 (that's all I did) and O'd on CD19. This time, I started 100mg CD5-9. I think it has all to do with the soy! :happydance:

:happydance: yay for soy - now welcome to the twtw - I have renamed it - two week torture wait!!!


----------



## Stash777

That pretty much is what is. :haha: 2 weeks of agonizing over every little "symptom" :wacko:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you for the link Miss_C !! isn't $50 expensive ???

I'm wondering whether to skip this month and get them my mum to send mecthen across, $9 a bottle it works out at xx


----------



## Miss_C

not for 120 caps, I think it's great value, I take 12 caps per cycle so that ios 10 cycles, hopefully I won't need them that long so $5 per cycle is CHEAP. I will give any leftovers to a deserving soul when I get my bfp, paying it forard os the way to go in my book!

With some of the others from overseas, include postage etc and work out how many you have to take. remember if 50mg of clomid you need 100mg of soy which is the normal starter dose.

Tescos have 40mg per tablet and 30 in the bottle, that's 2 cycles if you stick to 120mg per day, so the cost is about the same plus postage and you gotta swallow more tablets

Think I got my maths right there, that's how I worked it out cos Mum coulda sent me them from the UK


----------



## MissyMoo88

Good thinking !! If I ordered them now I don't know if I could take them this month?? I started spotting Friday, had a light bleed Saturday late evening and full flow yesterday (sorry tmi) so would that mean I started Friday or Saturday? I'd also had spitting on and off since last Saturday though, so maybe Saturday would be classed as CD 1 ? 

Sorry just confusing xx

Where are you from and where are you in Australia? x


----------



## Miss_C

hey Missy I am in Brissy!!

CD1 is first day of full flow ie when you need to use a pad or tampon, spotting is not a cycle day. Best day's for a getting a stronger egg are I believe 3-7, I did 4-8 as I was a day late getting my soy but the link I sent you he sends express post and I got them the very next morning, I was on the phne to him at 4:15pm Melbourne time so he was awesome!!

if the soy is to induce O, shorten cycle etc one of the other ladies would be better to give advice cos I only rememebr what I found out for me - having old eggs and all!!


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you my lovely , so that will have been Saturday evening for me. So if I got them tomorrow that would be CD4 for me also. 

I am just about to pop to the health food shop down the road and if no luck I shall give him a call. 

We're in adelaide , we've been out here 6 and a half months and we LOVE it :)

Everything crossed for you Hun and thank you again xx


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck MissyMoo :hugs: just about to join you other ladies in the TWTW :haha: CD13 and another Peak on the CBFM. I haven't Ov'd yet so another BD today using Conceive+ is in order as temp is exactly same as yesterday. Think my poor OH will be happy when he see's my temps go up :haha:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you glowstar !!

Any idea how I reset the CBFM ???

x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Missy....see you managed to sort it on the CBFM thread :thumbup:

I really like the CBFM so far...means I don't have to pee on sticks at work as so easy to use first thing in the morning and it gives you a good window either side too. If you don't have a manual you can download one off the CDFM website, although it's pretty easy to use.....it will give an arrow with a stick when it wants you to pee on a stick so make sure you turn it on before your first pee :winkwink: put the stick in and then the stick on the screen flashes....when it's finished an arrow appears to remove it and then it gives you the reading. I read on the CBFM thread to save sticks re-use the old ones after the first peak as it ALWAYS gives a 2nd peak and then a high before going back to low....not sure if this is true or not :wacko:


----------



## happyshopper

Its true that it automatically gives a 2nd peak and another high after the first peak so save your sticks. How is it with you Glowstar? I see you have got your peak. I'm so envious its going to be the weekend when I think I will see a peak xxx


----------



## leasap

Hi hope u don't mind me jumping in, was just going to ask I have only got 4 tablets left of clomid and was going to start them tmrw, will it make any difference if I'm one tablet short???

Was going to take it cd2-6 but short of one tablet will that effect it?? Xx


----------



## leasap

Hi hope u don't mind me jumping in, was just going to ask I have only got 4 tablets left of clomid and was going to start them tmrw, will it make any difference if I'm one tablet short???

Was going to take it cd2-6 but short of one tablet will that effect it?? Xx


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls hope you's are all well. 

I've had those twinges the past few days too but I think its since having the acu on my stomach last Monday. Had more acupuncture today and she didn't do the stomach as its past ovulation, still taking the minging herbs though. I still reckon af will turn up on Saturday but will have a full cycle of acupuncture and herbs under my belt for next time. 

Happy shopper I hope she does the acu on the stomach this time to encourage ovulation. 


Sorry Leasap I'm not sure about the clomid. I think if it were me I would just take it anyway...can't really hurt. xo


----------



## Stash777

Glowstar said:


> Good luck MissyMoo :hugs: just about to join you other ladies in the TWTW :haha: CD13 and another Peak on the CBFM. I haven't Ov'd yet so another BD today using Conceive+ is in order as temp is exactly same as yesterday. Think my poor OH will be happy when he see's my temps go up :haha:

My DH is probably feeling the same way. :haha: I had my pos OPK yesterday, so we :sex: last night and told him we had to dtd the next two nights as well. He looked slightly alarmed. :haha:


----------



## Stash777

leasap - Not sure about the clomid, but last cycle I only took one soy iso capsule (on CD3) and still O'd (earliest I've ever O'd) and I usually have anovulatory cycles. So, I don't think it will hurt. I say go for it! :flower:

Fxx Jen.


----------



## MissyMoo88

My soy isoflavones will arrive tomorrow :happydance: CD5 but worth a shot hey xx


----------



## Stash777

MissyMoo88 said:


> My soy isoflavones will arrive tomorrow :happydance: CD5 but worth a shot hey xx

Yay!!! CD5-9 is supposed to help you produce a mature egg. Fxx it works for you. :dust:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you :hugs: couldn't find it anywhere so I've ordered it online. 

I'm armed with CBFM, soy isoflavones, EPO (although may have to stop that as it's making me poorly) and elevit this month !

What CD are you Hun?

xx


----------



## Stash777

CD25 (should be able to confirm O if my temps spike tomorrow)! :happydance: How's the EPO making you feel? I never felt anything with it, but I took it right before bed.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Fingers crossed for that temp rise !!

My bottle says to take 3000mg 3 times a day is that right? It's giving me a bad upset tummy, today is my third day taking them and noticed a change in cm already even though the witch is here (if that makes sense) going to tale th again today and see how I go, could have just been a bug I suppose but an upset tummy is a side effect xx


----------



## Stash777

I think that may be too much. I think you're only supposed to take 1300mg max a day.

Okay, I went to look it up and this is what I found: Recommended Dosage: Follow the instructions on the bottle, or try 1,000 mg per day. Some recommend taking up to 3,000 mg per day, but this dosage has been known to cause uterine contractions, spotting and delayed ovulation in some women. Found it on this site https://www.babysnark.com/ttc-supplements/ttc-supplements.asp


----------



## MissyMoo88

Oh dear !!! Thank you hun , I don't want to delay ovulation I want to make sure I am ovulating !! Mine are in 1000mg so do you think I'm best off taking just one a day? xx


----------



## Stash777

Yeah, try taking just one a day and see how that works with you. Mine come as 1300mg and seem to be great for me.


----------



## Glowstar

happyshopper said:


> Its true that it automatically gives a 2nd peak and another high after the first peak so save your sticks. How is it with you Glowstar? I see you have got your peak. I'm so envious its going to be the weekend when I think I will see a peak xxx

Don't be envious 'cos I think this cycle has gone tits up :haha: my temps have gone NOWHERE :shrug: 3 days of flat temps....2 on the peaks and 3rd on the high today...tomorrow monitor will be back to low so not sure what's going on as no temp rise :shrug: had loads of cramps and twinges since Saturday :shrug: We missed the BD last night (2nd peak) I felt a bit 'icky and OH was too tired :growlmad::growlmad: CM was creamy yesterday and sticky today so def think past fertile period but temps just don't seem to confirm it!!
OH did mention that I was grinding my teeth alot in bed last night (I do when stressed) so maybe that's the reason no rise. Can only wait and see what tomorrow brings but feeling totally fecked off to be honest :cry:

Hope you OV soon...your temps taken a nice dip so it's prob on it's way :kiss:


----------



## happyshopper

Sorry to hear that you're a bit stressed Glowstar but my temperatures can take a couple of days to show a rise after ovulation. FX you have a huge rise tomorrow and it stays up xxx


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies,

haven't been online often as I had to work a lot :wacko:

I took soy day4 to8 and I thought it was going much better, I could feel some twinges on both right and left side. I was sure that I was going to O this cycle although most of my cycles are anovulatory.
I had a +OPK on day 17... I couldn't believe my luck.... the first in 3 months!!!

the problem is that my BBT are a bit erratic and FF wouldn't mark the ovulation day because of this....

is there anybody willing to stalk my chart :blush:

For sure you have more experience than me charting.... 

...how do I give you the link to the chart :shrug:

Thank you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Stash777

Want2b - I'm not that experienced, but I will take a look at your chart for you. Click on the share tab, click get code, and copy and paste the bbcode in your message. :flower:


----------



## Want2bMum

here it is:

My Ovulation Chart

thank uuuuuuuu :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Id say you ov'd Sunday CD19 :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## Want2bMum

Thank you!!! :happydance:

I really hope so....

why do you think FF doesn't give me the O day?

I had look at the anovulatory chart gallery and sometimes it was clear to me that there was ovulation but still FF wouldn't mark it...

of course the software knows better than me... this is why now I am doubting of my chart.... and I was so positive up until yesterday :cry:

I hope you are right :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Stash777

I'd say CD19 also. FF won't give you crosshairs until you have 3 days of elevated temps. Try putting in a dummy temp for tomorrow and see what it says.


----------



## poppy666

FF did this to me cos i put my CM was dry on ovulating day so i tried entering Watery and it put crosshairs in :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Want2bMum

yessss :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I put a dummy temperature and the crosshair appeared on day 19 :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

i feel so much better already!!!!

I was sure that I O on day 17.... so on day 18 and 19 I didnt lay down for 15 mins like theprevious days... maybe just for 5 or 6 mins :blush: :blush:

hopefully the little swimmers :spermy: were very fast :winkwink:

THANK YOU GIRLS :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

poppy666 said:


> FF did this to me cos i put my CM was dry on ovulating day so i tried entering Watery and it put crosshairs in :wacko::shrug:


I think I put sticky which in fact was even an over estimation, I have to say I didn't have EWCM at all on day 19 but had a lot on day 17, that's why I thought O was then :shrug:

after imputing the dummy temperature for tomorrow, the crosshair does appear... let's hope now that the temp stays up 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stash777

Fxxx Want2b! I don't really think the laying down thing does too much, :spermy: are shot so close to your cervix that if they're going to go through they will have done so quickly. :haha: I think you're okay. :flower:


----------



## Want2bMum

yes hopefully super swimmers did the job already... FX girls!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! Well, it's been 8 days since I took soy and no ovulation for me. I started it on CD26, right in the middle of the cycle. I was hoping it would make it ovulate, even if late, because I was getting all signs of ovulation coming, but it wasn't happening. So I can conclude now that it wasn't a good idea. 

One thing is weird though, I started spotting on CD25, it usually is a sign that I'm having an anovulatory cycle. And it stopped completely as soon as I took soy. Right the next morning. So I can say that soy definitely did something, unfortunately it didn't make me ovulate. CD37 here, no ovulation, I guess I'll gonna break a record and have the longest cycle ever. My longest was 45 days so far.


----------



## Want2bMum

Hi Soili,

the cycle before this one was my longest ever,around 67 days :wacko:

I waited for AF to arrive then I took soy day 4 to day 8 and this cycle seems really promising... not 100% sure yet, but it seems very luckily that I O on day 19 which is very early for me, also considering that I do not always O!!!

This is to say don't worry, just wait for AF and take soy then, I am sure you will see results :winkwink:

FX for you :hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

MissyMoo88 said:


> Fingers crossed for that temp rise !!
> 
> My bottle says to take 3000mg 3 times a day is that right? It's giving me a bad upset tummy, today is my third day taking them and noticed a change in cm already even though the witch is here (if that makes sense) going to tale th again today and see how I go, could have just been a bug I suppose but an upset tummy is a side effect xx

Noooo that's way too much! The maximum is 3000mg! I take 3 1000mg capsules per day up to ovulation and then none until cd 1 again! That'll be why you've been getting an upset tummy probably. Try putting it down to 3000mg per day max and see if you feel any better! xo
:hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

miss_c- any news?


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies,

Well my soy isoflavones just arrived :happydance: (thanks to miss_c :hugs: ) 

So I'm on CD5 , should I start taking them today or tonight and what dosage, they're 60mg ? 

xx


----------



## prettymachine

MissyMoo88 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well my soy isoflavones just arrived :happydance: (thanks to miss_c :hugs: )
> 
> So I'm on CD5 , should I start taking them today or tonight and what dosage, they're 60mg ?
> 
> xx

most people find taking them at bedtime the most comfortable. i did 110mg CD2-6 and got my + the first try with soy... i have noticed many women take larger doses, or increase doses as the days go on, but i swear by my lower dose. since your tabs are 60mg i think 2(120mg) is a good dose. if you are cd5, i would say take them at bedtime CD5-9.


----------



## Miss_C

I did 120mg cd4,5,6 and 180 cd7 and 8. I took them as I was going to bed with a large glass of water.

I have no idea what's going on right now, my temps are holding and steadyish, but showing a bit of a downward trend so will wait and see what it does tomorrow, I am prediciting another steady just to torment me or a sharp plummet signalling the witch. I have zero symptoms just a majorly sore back today, I actually think I pulled something cos it feels nervey not witchy!

However I am chart obsessed did an overlay and found my doppelganger chart! She has almost the exact same temps as me and got a bfn today at 10 dpo and a positive tomorrow at 11dpo but she had a temp spike day before as well so if my temp goes up it will be amazing. Honestly not holding out much hope though, just not feeling it.


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies im due af between friday and sunday took soya days 3 to 7 and ovulated day 17, im having af type cramps since 4 to 5dpo im now 8dpo did any ladies that conceived have this???


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> I did 120mg cd4,5,6 and 180 cd7 and 8. I took them as I was going to bed with a large glass of water.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on right now, my temps are holding and steadyish, but showing a bit of a downward trend so will wait and see what it does tomorrow, I am prediciting another steady just to torment me or a sharp plummet signalling the witch. I have zero symptoms just a majorly sore back today, I actually think I pulled something cos it feels nervey not witchy!
> 
> However I am chart obsessed did an overlay and found my doppelganger chart! She has almost the exact same temps as me and got a bfn today at 10 dpo and a positive tomorrow at 11dpo but she had a temp spike day before as well so if my temp goes up it will be amazing. Honestly not holding out much hope though, just not feeling it.

my temps seemed to go down slightly before my + too...and in general they had seemed too low the whole time for a + i was very doubtful! i also had less symptoms my cycle i got my + then i did every other cycle, haha. 

i got my first faint + on CD11, you may be good to test! :)


----------



## prettymachine

babygirl89 said:


> hey ladies im due af between friday and sunday took soya days 3 to 7 and ovulated day 17, im having af type cramps since 4 to 5dpo im now 8dpo did any ladies that conceived have this???

defintitely had AF cramps from after OV to quite a few weeks into the pregnancy :)


----------



## Miss_C

My temp lifted slightly this morning but don't believe my chart is triphaisic, too scared to poas as I am certain it will be a bfn and I just need to get through tomorrow before I can do it if witchy hasn't showed by then, just hope she doesn't come tomorrow cos that will just be a slap in the face. I have been a woman obsessed checking cm and digging to see if there is any hint of her coming cp is still high and firmly closed so that says no to a bfp as well but also not that the witch is coming either, maybe all the digging has sent it off scared!! my back is still killing me but I am certain it is back related and not witch or bfp related, I think I have pulled something, maybe my bowen lady can fix it for me. She certainly got my temp to shift last week! So hopefully today will send my temp up and those hcg levels rocketing or the opposite BUT not tomorrow please.


----------



## debzie

Still sounding really positive miss c! 

The witch did not arrive this morning and my temps are still up. Was just going off last months lp of 11 days but is was a 30 day cycle, so really af may not be due until saturday and I have had a longer lp. Any wisdom ladies? Since the miscarriage my cycles have been as follows, first af turned up 8 weeks following the miscarriage. Next cycle was 35 days but I was bleeding for 2 weeks lp was 14 days. Last cycle 30 days lp 11 days. Now this one??? I know I am babbling but I hate not knowing my body. I dont really have any different symptoms from lasst cycle other that a metalic taste in my mouth but I have had that before and put is down to changing my pre natals the other day.


----------



## Miss_C

Debzie I posted in the ttc afer a loss soy as well but mate your chart looks C H O I C E!!!! :thumbup:

If that is an implant dip on 9dpo tomorrows 13dpo poas would probably be accurate as it takes 48-72 hours for hcg to pop up in your piddle. If your temp is still up will you do a test?

How ya goin missy, any side effects from first dose?


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girls hope you dont mind me butting in and asking a Q.Does soy produce more follies and increase multis like clomid(lol wishfull thinking here lol)Id try anything at this stage.As you can see were a verrryyy long time TTC#2.Well well be doing our 2nd IUI next month.But i might try soy if that fails.

Thanks In Advance and Baby Dust xoxoxox


----------



## MissyMoo88

Doing ok I think miss_c although I could not sleep last night, was tossing and turning but sure it won't have anything to do with the soy. 

Just finished a 9-9 shift in the salon now ready to take my soy and snuggle up in bed lol.

Also did my first CBFM today obviously nothing but was still exciting.

Do you think I can tale soy and EPO together? 
xx


----------



## holls147

If you want better egg quality try Royal Jelly Bee Pollen. It has more benefits than soy and wont negatively effect your cycle like soy can sometimes do.


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> My temp lifted slightly this morning but don't believe my chart is triphaisic, too scared to poas as I am certain it will be a bfn and I just need to get through tomorrow before I can do it if witchy hasn't showed by then, just hope she doesn't come tomorrow cos that will just be a slap in the face. I have been a woman obsessed checking cm and digging to see if there is any hint of her coming cp is still high and firmly closed so that says no to a bfp as well but also not that the witch is coming either, maybe all the digging has sent it off scared!! my back is still killing me but I am certain it is back related and not witch or bfp related, I think I have pulled something, maybe my bowen lady can fix it for me. She certainly got my temp to shift last week! So hopefully today will send my temp up and those hcg levels rocketing or the opposite BUT not tomorrow please.

i believe high and closed is what you want for a :bfp: thats what i have always been told, and had!


----------



## prettymachine

alright ladies, here it is!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207070_210164899010055_100000496396928_859245_6701797_n.jpg


----------



## poppy666

debzie said:


> Still sounding really positive miss c!
> 
> The witch did not arrive this morning and my temps are still up. Was just going off last months lp of 11 days but is was a 30 day cycle, so really af may not be due until saturday and I have had a longer lp. Any wisdom ladies? Since the miscarriage my cycles have been as follows, first af turned up 8 weeks following the miscarriage. Next cycle was 35 days but I was bleeding for 2 weeks lp was 14 days. Last cycle 30 days lp 11 days. Now this one??? I know I am babbling but I hate not knowing my body. I dont really have any different symptoms from lasst cycle other that a metalic taste in my mouth but I have had that before and put is down to changing my pre natals the other day.

Your chart looks well good have you not tested yet? :happydance:


----------



## Stash777

Congrats pretty! :happydance:

So, CD28 and still no ovulation. :nope: I had pos OPKs CD24, with O cramps up until CD26 - everything pretty much pointing to O, but alas nothing. Trying to decide if I should just stick it out and hope for an even later delayed O or at the least AF, or see my RE to induce AF and start a new cycle.


----------



## Glowstar

I would wait a couple more days :shrug: you've had a dip then a rise today so maybe tomorrow another rise...FX'd


----------



## debzie

No poppy I havent tested yet going to hold out until I am late for af which could be anytime between now and saturday. I am really trying not to poas because its an addiction I have. With my dd I tested on the day my period was due and has a really really faint line it must take me a while to register hcg in my urine. Even after the miscarriage my blood hcg was in the 70s and I was not getting positive hpts. I am therefore going to wait and see. Bet I cave in if my temps are still up in the morning though. x


----------



## IrishGirl

Thanks anyway girls.

Sticky Baby Dust to you all xxx


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls how are you all? My af is due on Saturday (sob!) Wondering whether I should take the soy next cycle too...I just didn't feel it work at all....I wonder do I need a higher dose...maybe the 200mg from cd2-6?? Any thoughts?? xo


----------



## Want2bMum

just got my progesterone day 21 blood test results today, the value is 36. the doctor said it was very good.... but is seems too high to me... when I took it, I was 2DPO.

what do you think? is there anyone who got similar results?

thank you :O)


----------



## Stash777

Glowstar said:


> I would wait a couple more days :shrug: you've had a dip then a rise today so maybe tomorrow another rise...FX'd

Thanks hun. :hugs: I'm thinking that I was Oing on the left this month, which is where I have a large cyst (that's been slowly shrinking) so it kept me from releasing an egg. I think I will wait a couple more days, and then book an appt with my RE if it still looks like nothing is happening. Thanks again. :flower:


----------



## Miss_C

Can soy lengthen your LP if you O'd right on target as per normal and all the rest of your cycle looks text book almost temp macthing to all other non pg cycles?!!

Has anyone experienced very definite negatives with IC's but got a positive with an FRER. My chart points all signs to a bfp but IC test says a stark no. I am totally skint and can't afford to waste an FRER.

My LP is normally 13 days and I normally see a plummet today in temps but it bloomin well went up again so felt for sure an ic would show. Could it be I implanted later and therefore not showing yet.

I am just totally confused and desperate for some good news today - it would have been our angels morph scan today and it is also the 6 year anniversry of my best friend dying

Your thoughts please ladies?


----------



## MissyMoo88

Miss_C I got a box of 3 FRER for $10 from Big W xx


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> Can soy lengthen your LP if you O'd right on target as per normal and all the rest of your cycle looks text book almost temp macthing to all other non pg cycles?!!
> 
> Has anyone experienced very definite negatives with IC's but got a positive with an FRER. My chart points all signs to a bfp but IC test says a stark no. I am totally skint and can't afford to waste an FRER.
> 
> My LP is normally 13 days and I normally see a plummet today in temps but it bloomin well went up again so felt for sure an ic would show. Could it be I implanted later and therefore not showing yet.
> 
> I am just totally confused and desperate for some good news today - it would have been our angels morph scan today and it is also the 6 year anniversry of my best friend dying
> 
> Your thoughts please ladies?

i got my first + on an IC at 12dpo, and it was SOOO faint my husband wouldnt even take it seriously. and now this little girl is measuring ahead TEN days so i may have been more days past O than i knew.

as far as frer goes, i stuck to my ICs... just waited until the line popped up :) i dont see a reason to buy a frer...if its more sensitive, then the IC will pick up the same it would have in a couple days!


----------



## Miss_C

OK so I am weak as all hell today and I did another IC and nothing so grabbed an frer for the hell of it, I am byond caring today and...........

https://forum.birth.com.au/members/miss_c-albums-operation+bring+back+ziggy-picture22778-photo0362.jpg

can you see it too?

not getting uber excited yet cos I have had this happen twice before with super feint lines and AF show up a couple of days late. Ziggy was very clear at 12dpo so we'll see what the next few days brings but I guess this is my glimmer of light on a dark day


----------



## prettymachine

omg i totally see it!


----------



## Stash777

So do I!


----------



## prettymachine

ok! so i put your pic to the test! a uploaded it to photoshop and set it to turn anything pink to blue...you'll notice the faint line is now faintly blue! if it had been any color but pink it wouldnt have turned blue! 

https://www.photoshop.com/users/prettyhatemachine522/assets/6c168f9cb9894bbda737a093bc7dac0a

also DH looked over at the screen while i had your picture up and he says "hey there is a line on that!"


----------



## Miss_C

aww thanks pretty - but I think it may have been a furphy, just did another one after a 3.5hr wait was bustina nd I canlt see a hint of a 2nd.

Gonna wait and see now, no more testing for me.

But back to my original question, did anyone notice soy LENGTHENED their LP?


----------



## Glowstar

It didn't really affect my LP but mine can be between 12-14 days so there is a variation....Miss C I def think you have the start of your BFP...so so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## MissyMoo88

I see it Miss_C :happydance: 

... Let's hope the soy from adam has worked for you :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Stash777

MissC - I'm not sure about how soy affects LP. :shrug: I agree with Glowstar and the BFP, those temps seem to keep climbing. :happydance: Fxxx for you tomorrow morning you get a darker line.


----------



## Stash777

Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls how are you all? My af is due on Saturday (sob!) Wondering whether I should take the soy next cycle too...I just didn't feel it work at all....I wonder do I need a higher dose...maybe the 200mg from cd2-6?? Any thoughts?? xo

:hugs: You're not officially out until AF shows. I'm not sure about a higher dose or not, hopefully another gal in here can give you better advice on that than I can.


----------



## poppy666

I see the line too Miss C fx'd for you and your chart looking good :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## happyshopper

I agree with Poppy, your chart does look great. Congratulations xxx


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> aww thanks pretty - but I think it may have been a furphy, just did another one after a 3.5hr wait was bustina nd I canlt see a hint of a 2nd.
> 
> Gonna wait and see now, no more testing for me.
> 
> But back to my original question, did anyone notice soy LENGTHENED their LP?

3.5 hours is not enough! in the beginning the only way to do it is FMU...just holding it doesnt give your body enough time to create enough HCG to be traceable. they SAY only test every other day because thats how long it takes to create a larger amount of HCG that early...i tested 3 days in a row lol, but only with FMU and the lines only barely changed. i was pretty far along before i could test randomly during the day and get a +. 

i cant answer on the lengthened LP because i got my + my first go wth soy.


----------



## debzie

wow Miss C I can defo see an 2nd line! I caved in too this morning:bfn: and nowt not an evap tested with a 15miu test too not an IC so I am out for this month. Wouldnt care temps are up again this morning everything is looking positive apart from the bloody test lol. Not as gutted as usual. My LP has lengthened too but then again I ovd earlier then last month. Wishing you the best of luck Miss C and all you other soy ladies.


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies i took soya days 3 to 7 im now 10dpo and getting :bfn: im normally due my period between today and sunday (26 to 28 days) :-( she hasn't arrived yet, let's hope she stays away! i defo ovulated this month but got a positive on day 16 and my cycles are about 26 days long was just wondering if soya lenthened ur lp??? as im due today and no sign, i have got the thinest faintest line on an ic but i don't trust them at all. did a frer and :bfn: so im feeling out! but since 4dpo i have been getting pains in my groin area and my lower tummy there like twinges still kinda getting them, my nipples are so sensitive, i feel sick, im getting headches, im exausted, im hormonal and emotional and my back is sore this coud be all pms but i never get them twinges at all so im kinda confused! did u ladies get twinges from 4dpo and have a longer lp???? im feeling like im out as im getting :bfn: at 10dpo :-(


----------



## poppy666

Not sure about LP but post your test piccy we can have a nosy :haha: i always used the One Step ICs and they never let me down :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

debzie said:


> wow Miss C I can defo see an 2nd line! I caved in too this morning:bfn: and nowt not an evap tested with a 15miu test too not an IC so I am out for this month. Wouldnt care temps are up again this morning everything is looking positive apart from the bloody test lol. Not as gutted as usual. My LP has lengthened too but then again I ovd earlier then last month. Wishing you the best of luck Miss C and all you other soy ladies.

Your chart still looks good though...hang in there :winkwink:


----------



## Jen1802

Same here Miss C! Woohoo! Use some fmu tomorrow!! xoxo


----------



## debzie

Well just found an IC 25miu and as I am a poas addict had to do it. There is a line but I am sure its an evap. Here it is.
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## poppy666

Ooooo i think i see something, shame you not got any 10miu or superdrug tests :happydance: i thought mine were evaps at first... fx'd xxx


----------



## Stash777

debzie - Fxx it's a :bfp: for you. Your chart is looking really great!

babygirl - Stay positive hun. :hugs: I was always told that any line is positive on an hpt if it comes up within the testing time frame.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies bit did a 15 miu Asda test this morning and stark white not even an evap. Will.just have to take it day by day. X


----------



## Miss_C

fmu 10miu internet cheapy this morning - stark white - only have 1 frer left so will save that just in case.

I did an IC this morning and still pure white, just for shi!ts and giggles I did an OPK and that had a second line wtf?!!!!! I haven't cracked open my last frer, will save that for tomorrow or Monday if witch doesn't show. I O'd on same day as always so either the soy popped out such a big healthy egg and it is just took longer to get out the tube hence late implant OR as I suddenly thunked this is my first cycle after losing ziggy so maybe it is going to be longer (doh why did I not think of that before!) I am farting like a trooper which is a sign she's coming for me but I did have baked beans at lunchtime yesterday although it wasonly a couple of able spoons - who knows - grrrrrrrrrrrr - so frustrating.


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> fmu 10miu internet cheapy this morning - stark white - only have 1 frer left so will save that just in case.
> 
> I did an IC this morning and still pure white, just for shi!ts and giggles I did an OPK and that had a second line wtf?!!!!! I haven't cracked open my last frer, will save that for tomorrow or Monday if witch doesn't show. I O'd on same day as always so either the soy popped out such a big healthy egg and it is just took longer to get out the tube hence late implant OR as I suddenly thunked this is my first cycle after losing ziggy so maybe it is going to be longer (doh why did I not think of that before!) I am farting like a trooper which is a sign she's coming for me but I did have baked beans at lunchtime yesterday although it wasonly a couple of able spoons - who knows - grrrrrrrrrrrr - so frustrating.

opks can come up positive when pregnant because HCG is very similar to whatever we ovulate is(cant think of it hahaha). 
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

as far as the gassy goes, that was one of my first symptoms(and still wont go away hahaha)


----------



## MissyMoo88

I hope you get your BFP soon miss_c :hugs:

I upped my soy to 180mg tonight , CD8. 

Still getting lows on CBFM not sure if that's normal. 

xx


----------



## debzie

Miss c you could be writing my post. I did an opk and low and behold a second line now the 20 miu ones i have at the mo o never get a light 2 nd line until the day before its positive very strange. My temp was down this morning and after me and oh did some early morning bding I had one spot of pinkish blood though there and then the witch was coming but still no sign.


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls well af is due today and still no sign which is weird as its usually first thing in the morning like clockwork...to poas or not to poas, that is the question! Fuck it I'll poas! lol. xo


----------



## prettymachine

MissyMoo88 said:


> I hope you get your BFP soon miss_c :hugs:
> 
> I upped my soy to 180mg tonight , CD8.
> 
> Still getting lows on CBFM not sure if that's normal.
> 
> xx

i think the soy does its magic about a week after you finish it, not while you take it...so you wouldnt be seeing highs yet :) i did mine CD 2-6 and i OV'd i believe CD14(its been a few months lol.) the soy is growing you a bigger, healthier egg, so your LH isnt changing from soy...that still happens like regular...it can be sooner though, just not immediate :)


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi ladies, I've been reading this post for some time now, its been going on forever. I recently had a laparoscopy to remove very mild endo. The did a HSG at the same time and my tubes are clear. I've been ttc since Nov 10 but was out last month due to the lap. So that makes it 4 months in total. Mind you I've been in pain the whole time due to the endo which I only had diagnosed at my insistance due to the pain I was having. Strange that it only came on when I started ttc. I'm 36, have an 18 yr old and now want to add a new addition to our family. DP is 28 with no children. I just have a feeling its gonna be a tough road due to my endo. I tried the soy this month cd 3-7 120mg first 3 days then 160mg cd 6 & 7. So hope I don't have to wait too long for my bfp, I'm already obsessing!


----------



## Stash777

MissyMoo - How have you been feeling with the lower dose of EPO?

Fxx Jen!


----------



## Jen1802

Stash777 said:


> MissyMoo - How have you been feeling with the lower dose of EPO?
> 
> Fxx Jen!

I poas Stash and bfn! Booo!!! Though the acupuncture must be doing something as this time last month I had af. I suppose that's pretty good! Woohoo...longer lp means more chance of a bfp! If its going to be a 14 day lp that means I won't be due until next Saturday which means I could test on Monday or Tuesday and poss get a positive (or a negative!) I'm really hoping its a positive though!!! Will just have to wait and see! I've been getting a lot of twinges every now and again and keep thinking af is just round the corner...roll on Monday or Tuesday!!! xo


----------



## Stash777

How long is your LP usually? A 14 day LP sounds fantastic - KMFX for you. :dust:


----------



## debzie

Well I am out for this month the witch arrived this evening. I am not gutted on fact seeing this as a fresh start to try again. Did soy last month cd 2 to 7 ovulated on cd 17. Had a 14 day lp 30 day cycle. Ovulated two days earlier and lengthened my lo by 3 days. Any words of wisdom for this month ladies. Thanks in advance. X forgot to add I took 120mg 2 days 160mg two days and 200mg last day. X


----------



## poppy666

Sorry the witch got you :hugs: if i had any advice id say take on cd3-7 this time and see, not all women get their BFP on their 1st try of Soy x


----------



## Kimmy74

Isn't anyone going to say hello? Question, does anyone use the saliva ferning microscope?


----------



## poppy666

Evening Kimmy74 good luck on the Soy, ive never tried the Saliva testing kit myself xx


----------



## debzie

Sorry kimmy forgive my rudeness hello and welcome. Was looking atvthose saliva microscopes the other day. Look good and as reliable as an opk. I use opks i temp and monitor cm and cervical position. Which has worked the last two months at pinpoinging the lead up to ovulation. Good luck with the soy. I am going to do cd 3 to 7 and see what happens. X


----------



## Rachie Rach

i use a scope....they are very good... i had partial ferning on mine today and yesterday it was just spots....
They are ace...you just lick it before ya brush your teeth, have a drink...do what you've gotta do in a morning..then go and check it...plus its reusable...not forking out for opks every month....


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, may I ask what mgs are you all taking of the soy and what cycle days? I think this cycle I'm going to take 200mgs on cycle days 3-7


----------



## Jen1802

Kimmy Hello and welcome! 
Debzie booo and I'm so sorry the witch has caught you out! You could try a slightly higher dose for longer but not sure how that would affect lp and ovulation! 
Stash my lp is usually 8 days! Totally shite and not long enough to get a bfp...so I'm totally delighted I've even lengthened it by one day! I reckon its going to be a 35 day month for sure! Woohoo!! I hope this is my bfp!!! xoxo


----------



## Stash777

Hi Kimmy :hi: I haven't used a saliva microscope but have seen a couple pictures from them (pretty cool), and I have heard they work well. Hope the soy works for you. :flower:

Rachie - I may have to look into getting one. :thumbup:

frogger - I take 100mg (the soy I have are 100mg capsules). GL with the soy. :)

Jen - :happydance: for a longer LP!! I hope it's your bfp too. :)


----------



## Miss_C

ah debzie hugs honey, did your temp end up dipping beforehand?

I'm 14 dpo temps still up in the sky and BFN, haven't used another frer, I only have one left but have used half a dozen ic's and stark white so NO IDEA. I wonder if I in fact O'd later than FF says I did, dunno. according to temps I could possibly have o'd later but all the other signs say no - grrrrrrr

It's just a wait and see game now I suppose. soooooooo very frustrated

hi kimmy gl

I did 120mg cd 4,5,6 and 180mg 7 and 8. if witch shows I will do same dose but cd3-7

am blind without my glasses for close up stuff and I am fed up of squinting for lines so looking for ferning patterns would just about tip me over the edge I reckon!!!


----------



## debzie

Hello miss c Yip my temp took a dive yday morning so i knew it was just time before the witch turned up. I canged my prenatals just after ovulation so do you think this could have altered my lp to 14 days. Not. bothered as i suppose its better than 11. Or it could be that the soy brought my ovulation day forward hence the longer lp. 

I'm going to take 160mg for the first few days then up it to 200mg for the last few see what that does. I take all of mine together on a night and that way last cycle didn't experience any real side effects. Thought it may have given me a rash but I think that was something else.

Jen hope this is you bfp good luck.


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Kimmy GL with the Soy. I used a Saliva Microscope....but not on me on my dog :winkwink: YES!!! you can actually use them on dogs too and they do work. The reason I used it was I had a 500 mile round trip to the stud dog and didn't want to go on the wrong day. Good job I used it as she wasn't fertile at the 'average' times and she ended up with 8 puppies :thumbup: After using it on my dog I encourage a friend to get one for herself and she had a BFP within 4 months :winkwink:

Debzie...sorry the witch got you...on to the next cycle of hope :hugs:

MissC.....can imagine how frustrated you are...FX'd your temps stay up and you get an answer either way :kiss:

Jen - Yeah...for a longer LP :happydance:

Poppy - how are you...well I hope :winkwink:

I'm being boring...CD19...5dpo and not much happening at all...in the horrible TWW...AGAIN :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Thanks glowstar not that gutted this month but then again did not think I was pregnant all the way past ovulation so I was prepared. Hopefull for this cycle as if I do get pregnant my due date would be near enough my dd birthday and that would be just my luck lol. x

Got another question and this is going to sound really thick. I had one spot of blood yesterday morning then nothing untill 8pm when I began to flow. I have read in another thread that you count from the morning of full flow as cd 1 so I would class today as cd 1 not yesterday. I am really confused now. FF automaticicaly started my on cd 1 as I in-putted light flow.:dohh::dohh:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Stash - I'm finding the 1000mg of EPO alot better, thank you :hugs: wondering whether to 2000mg now I've been on them a week.

Last night of soy isoflavones tonight, found them alright although I think they have suppressed my appetite. Hardly eating and when I do I'm full quick ... Not that I'm complaining, help me lose a few lbs.

xx


----------



## debzie

Answered my question in another thread ff stated that if you start late evening or at night you class the next day of full flow as CD 1. So here I am (again lol) on CD 1.

good luck missy moo could de with losing a few pounds my self. x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't posted in a while but have been a bit down as I found a lump in my breast. I am seeing a specialist on the 12th so not too long to wait thankfully.
Glowstar, Im in the horrid 2WW too but a few days behind you. Hopefully this is our month xxx
Sorry Debzie the witch found you. FX you get your :bfp: this cycle xxx
Yay Jen :happydance: on lengthening your LP. A day can make all the difference if it hasn't done already xxx
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Awww really sorry happyshopper :cry: hope you're OK...good luck on the 12th :hugs:


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Glowstar :hugs:, I mentioned to the acupuncturist yesterday and she said it could be the EPO and I hope shes right. Ive stopped it now so hopefully it will go away xxx


----------



## Jen1802

Happyshopper I hope that everything is ok and its nothing to worry about! :hugs:Good luck for the 12th! Well today is 10 dpo for me...still no sign of af. Could this be another day onto my lp:shrug: Here's hoping:thumbup: How are you finding the acupuncture Happyshopper? Have you noticed any differences with your cycle? xo


----------



## frogger3240

may I also ask you ladies what cycle days do you take eveing primrose oil and what mgs I am taking soy 200mgs cycle days I said yesterday cd 3-7 but instead I meant 4-8 so today is cycle day 5 for me thanks ladies for your help on this...hope your all doing well...


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Jen :hugs:. Great news on the LP, its all good from here. It was only my second session yesterday and found it much harder to relax. She put needles in legs, wrists, temples to help overthinking), forehead and at the top of my head. From ovulation she assumes that I am pregnant and the treatments are calming and nurturing and at the start of my cycle the treatments are much stronger so I'm not sure it will have much benefit this time. I cant say I see a difference yet but Ill see if there have been any changes in the next couple of weeks. xxx


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi again ladies, the reason I asked about the microscope is that I just bought one. I've not got the ferning yet but then I'm only on CD9 of 28-30 day cycles. This is also my first month using soy and it made me feel horrible. Headaches and nausea. I'm wondering if I should've taken it so soon after my laparoscopy. This is the first cycle since they removed the endo. Like I said I've been stalking this soy discussion and just couldn't wait. Anyone else on CD9? Poppy I've been watching you with interest. I've enjoyed ur posts. Is this your second pregnancy on soy? I got to page 155 of this discussion and skipped to the end realising it was still current so here I am. How many women do you think have got their bfp's through soy on this thread alone? 

Oh now don't laugh but last night after bd'ing I grabbed the microscope and put some sperm on it. I've heard you can see the little swimmers through it. I SAW NONE! Though it was second hand leakage, sorry tmi, so I guess they probably died. It was def sperm and not my cm. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello kimmy ,

I am on CD 9 , I took soy CD 5-9 . I took the tablets at night and seem to have been fine, although I do feel they have suppressed my appetite alot!!

Looking forward to seeing when I'll ovulate, this is my first month with soy iso.

How many cycles have you been taking it?

xx


----------



## Glowstar

Kimmy74 said:


> Hi again ladies, the reason I asked about the microscope is that I just bought one. I've not got the ferning yet but then I'm only on CD9 of 28-30 day cycles. This is also my first month using soy and it made me feel horrible. Headaches and nausea. I'm wondering if I should've taken it so soon after my laparoscopy. This is the first cycle since they removed the endo. Like I said I've been stalking this soy discussion and just couldn't wait. Anyone else on CD9? Poppy I've been watching you with interest. I've enjoyed ur posts. Is this your second pregnancy on soy? I got to page 155 of this discussion and skipped to the end realising it was still current so here I am. How many women do you think have got their bfp's through soy on this thread alone?
> 
> Oh now don't laugh but last night after bd'ing I grabbed the microscope and put some sperm on it. I've heard you can see the little swimmers through it. I SAW NONE! Though it was second hand leakage, sorry tmi, so I guess they probably died. It was def sperm and not my cm. Has anyone else tried this?

I honestly wouldn't think you would see them on the SM as they are smaller than the point of a pin...I know the SM is fairly powerful but wouldn't think it would be that powerful :shrug: either that or all you had was the semen and not the sperm :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Hi Kimmy i know Soy can give you headaches but not known many with nausea, have you tried eating a little of something before you take it of an evening?

Yes this was my second time taking the Soy and second pregnancy, i didnt mess much with the dosage and changed my days of taking it second time around.

There is another Soy thread which has a poll of how many have got their BFPs off it, think it was 24 last time i looked, but im sure many women have not entered there's with the excitement, im guilty forgot to this time :dohh:


----------



## happyshopper

Kimmy74 said:


> Oh now don't laugh but last night after bd'ing I grabbed the microscope and put some sperm on it. I've heard you can see the little swimmers through it. I SAW NONE! Though it was second hand leakage, sorry tmi, so I guess they probably died. It was def sperm and not my cm. Has anyone else tried this?

I did this ages ago and I saw nothing either so try not to worry xxx


----------



## Kimmy74

You girls are great. Thanks, I'm breathing a little easier now. My DP is only 28 but hasn't been tested. I'm pushing him as it is. He'd like to wait a couple of yrs but time is ticking over for me. Life is cruel to women!


----------



## Stash777

Miss_C said:


> ah debzie hugs honey, did your temp end up dipping beforehand?
> 
> I'm 14 dpo temps still up in the sky and BFN, haven't used another frer, I only have one left but have used half a dozen ic's and stark white so NO IDEA. I wonder if I in fact O'd later than FF says I did, dunno. according to temps I could possibly have o'd later but all the other signs say no - grrrrrrr
> 
> It's just a wait and see game now I suppose. soooooooo very frustrated

I was thinking that you might have O'd later a couple days later, but then your CM and CP wouldn't match. :nope: I'm just as confused as you are since it looks like you should have a BFP as your LP is longer than normal this cycle. Fxx that you just haven't produced enough hcg to detect on an HPT yet. :dust:



MissyMoo88 said:


> Stash - I'm finding the 1000mg of EPO alot better, thank you :hugs: wondering whether to 2000mg now I've been on them a week.
> 
> Last night of soy isoflavones tonight, found them alright although I think they have suppressed my appetite. Hardly eating and when I do I'm full quick ... Not that I'm complaining, help me lose a few lbs.
> 
> xx

Not sure about increasing the dosage, but if it doesn't make you feel bad and you're not over the max dosage try it out and see how it works for you. :flower: Always nice to lose a couple extra pounds. :)



debzie said:


> Answered my question in another thread ff stated that if you start late evening or at night you class the next day of full flow as CD 1. So here I am (again lol) on CD 1.
> 
> good luck missy moo could de with losing a few pounds my self. x

Good luck on your new cycle, though I'm sorry to hear :witch: got you. :hugs: 



happyshopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> Sorry I haven't posted in a while but have been a bit down as I found a lump in my breast. I am seeing a specialist on the 12th so not too long to wait thankfully.
> Glowstar, Im in the horrid 2WW too but a few days behind you. Hopefully this is our month xxx
> Sorry Debzie the witch found you. FX you get your :bfp: this cycle xxx
> Yay Jen :happydance: on lengthening your LP. A day can make all the difference if it hasn't done already xxx
> Good luck everyone xxx

Hope everything is okay, that must be stressful. :hugs: Good luck at your appt. :flower:



Kimmy74 said:


> Hi again ladies, the reason I asked about the microscope is that I just bought one. I've not got the ferning yet but then I'm only on CD9 of 28-30 day cycles. This is also my first month using soy and it made me feel horrible. Headaches and nausea. I'm wondering if I should've taken it so soon after my laparoscopy. This is the first cycle since they removed the endo. Like I said I've been stalking this soy discussion and just couldn't wait. Anyone else on CD9? Poppy I've been watching you with interest. I've enjoyed ur posts. Is this your second pregnancy on soy? I got to page 155 of this discussion and skipped to the end realising it was still current so here I am. How many women do you think have got their bfp's through soy on this thread alone?
> 
> Oh now don't laugh but last night after bd'ing I grabbed the microscope and put some sperm on it. I've heard you can see the little swimmers through it. I SAW NONE! Though it was second hand leakage, sorry tmi, so I guess they probably died. It was def sperm and not my cm. Has anyone else tried this?

I usually take my soy at night right before bed since I've heard that it can cause side effects (headaches, nausea, etc.), and so far I haven't experienced any of those side effects. When are you taking your soy?


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you. 

Quick history: Hubby and I have been TTC for 16 months now with no luck. I have very irregular periods at the best of times and non existent periods the rest of the time. I have had my hormones checked and I have been checked for PCOS - everything normal. :thumbup: . 

I have decided to try soy and see if it will help me so I have went and bought some today :thumbup:. Here's the thing.... my periods were completely missing from september 2010 until March 2011, SO i am now about 14 days ish into a cycle of unknown length.... I know soy is meant to be taken like clomid at the beggining of your cycle, but given the fact I can go 6 months between periods should i try just taking the soy for 5 days and see if anything happens or do i wait it out to see if nature decides to be nice to me this cycle and do it all by itself? I can't stand the thought of it being another 6 months before I can start trying things to help with ovulation. I have just ordered more Ovulation tests as due to not having a period for six months I hadn't bothered with them, but it will be a few days before i have them...ahhh what to do, soy or no soy?? :shrug: x


----------



## Stash777

Hi Lisa - Another gal, Soili, was going through the same thing, and if I remember correctly she took them but still hadn't O'd. I personally haven't taken them at any other time than the first of my cycle, so I'm not sure either. My only suggestion would be to make an appt with your Dr to get provera to induce AF. I've gone months without AF as well, and end of last year through the beginning of this year I was given provera to induce AF (I think it was like 3 months in a row that it had to be induced?). So frustrating, huh? I wonder if any of the girls in here might know a natural way to bring on AF???


----------



## Lisa2701

It really is frustrating, its like you don't even stand a chance of a BFP if your not having proper (or any) cycles. I have just found some OPK's in the cupboard so i will maybe use them couple of times a day, ever day for next couple of weeks and see if "anything" is happening. Need to go back to the doctor anyway so i will ask her about something to induce periods, although to be honest I have just finished one so not sure if i should induce another one, or wait a few weeks to see if natures going to take care of it?


----------



## Stash777

Exactly! I would wait a couple weeks to see if you do end up Oing - glad you were able to find those OPKs. :)


----------



## Soili

Lisa, yep. like Stash said, I've tried Soy in the middle of the cycle, because I was starting to get signs that ovulation just wouldn't happen to me again this time (I keep getting fertile CM for weeks and then start spotting at around CD26-27 if I don't ovulate and another 10-20 days later get proper period). Soy stopped the spotting, but that was pretty much it. I waited 11 days, never got positive OPK, no sign of ovulation approaching either, and no sign of period coming as well. So I went out and bought Provera. Here you technically do need prescription for it, but like with my other drugs they would give it to you, if you know what you're asking for and obviously if it's nothing too heavy. 

A couple of people warmed me that it wasn't a good idea taking Soy mid cycle, but I was pretty desperate to try anything ;) Well, at least now I know for sure that it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks ladies, i think i will take your advice and wait a couple of weeks to see whats going to happen. Probably won't be able to get a doctors appointment for a couple of week anyway so it will work out well. Cant' believe I went and ordered opk's to then find some (a lot) in the cupboard, good thing about that is it means I can test a couple of times a day for next couple of weeks. 

I will hang around here and be having a good read about all your success in the mean time ;). x


----------



## Stash777

Well if you're a fellow POAS addict, they'll help satiate your desire to POAS. :haha:


----------



## Lisa2701

Oh I most definitely am a POAS addict!!! Just back from doctors (they had a cancellation), the going to check my thyroid and testosterone (thought they had already been done but apparently not!) and they told hubby to come in to be checked for his side of things, and then they will refer us to a FS. SCARED! They wouldn't give me anything to induce periods.


----------



## Rivetkitten

Well I'm currently on CD5 and I'm taking 108.8mg per day (weird 54.4mg dosage) on CD3-7. 

We've been trying for 20 cycles without even a single evap line. I temp, I use OPKs and we've DTD exactly when we've supposed too...but nothing. Fertility tests reveal nothing. The gyno is a horrible evil cow who apparently thinks we should conceive naturally without the use of drugs and because we are "still very young" in her words at 32/33 she won't medicate us for another year. Soy's my last ditch effort. Fx'd really.

I've had no side effects at all so far.


----------



## happyshopper

Welcome Lisa2701 and Rivetkitten, your gyno does indeed sound like a witch. FX soy is just what you needx


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Soili, I'm sorry that soy didn't help you ovulate this cycle but I'm sure that once you start it at the beginning of a new cycle you will see some good results xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Have any of you suffered migraines from soy iso?

I suffer migraines from time to time but the one I've had today had been by far the worst I've had and I cannot shift it ! I'm CD10 and last night wady last dose of soy, I took 120mg CD5-7 then 180mg CD8-9. I'm also throwing up and running a temperature so maybe a bug.

Would be interesting to know if anyone had suffered anything like this ?

xx


----------



## prettymachine

Rivetkitten said:


> Well I'm currently on CD5 and I'm taking 108.8mg per day (weird 54.4mg dosage) on CD3-7.
> 
> We've been trying for 20 cycles without even a single evap line. I temp, I use OPKs and we've DTD exactly when we've supposed too...but nothing. Fertility tests reveal nothing. The gyno is a horrible evil cow who apparently thinks we should conceive naturally without the use of drugs and because we are "still very young" in her words at 32/33 she won't medicate us for another year. Soy's my last ditch effort. Fx'd really.
> 
> I've had no side effects at all so far.

have you tried pre-seed? it seems to help a lot of people, including myself. i also find it interesting your doctor says you are too young to help...from everything i have ever heard, once a woman hits 30 her ability to concieve naturally drops dramatically. i say if the soy doesnt help(FX for you it does) that you find a new doctor.

also has DH been tested too?


----------



## Brynden

Hi Ladies I'm new to this thread and have a question for you... We've been trying for 11 months now...My cycles are pretty regular...anywhere from 28-30ish days and I'm pretty sure I ovulate as I've had positive OPK's before... Would there be any benefit trying soy isoflavones? Would they help produce a better egg? I know there are people who have been trying longer but we're getting impatient and want to try anything that may help... any suggestions?


----------



## prettymachine

my cycles were never longer than 31 days, and i think i was ovulating too because i would get the pinching (remember a +OPK doesnt mean definite ovulation, it means if you are going to release an egg it will be in the next 48 hours, but doesnt say you for sure will.) but we werent conceiving either so i tried it and got my :bfp: my first try.


----------



## poppy666

Hi Brynden i like you have a regular cycle and pretty sure i ov'd monthly, i got my BFP twice first time off Soy sadly first time i MMC, but fx'd this one is a sticky :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Thanks ladies! What days did you take it on? And how much did you take? AF started today so I'll have to go out and find this stuff (i'm in Canada so I know wal-mart doesn't have it here)


----------



## poppy666

A lot of ladies get it off Amazon.com..

First time took it on cd2-6 160mg's then upped to 200mg's last two days.
Second time took it on cd3-7 160mgs then upped to 200mgs the last day.


----------



## Brynden

The only problem is on amazon to ship to canada it costs more than the pills themselves! It would end up costing me $36.00! I wish I could find a store that sells them here... I'll have to call a few health supplement stores or something... What brand do you have?


----------



## Kimmy74

MissyMoo I am on my first cycle of soy, so am also excited to see when I will ovulate and if it will make much of a difference. Glad I'm finished with it tho the headaches and nausea were driving me nuts. Increased sex drive is good tho.  
Stash I also took the soy at night. Maybe I took too much.


----------



## poppy666

Brynden said:


> The only problem is on amazon to ship to canada it costs more than the pills themselves! It would end up costing me $36.00! I wish I could find a store that sells them here... I'll have to call a few health supplement stores or something... What brand do you have?

Some get these https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301930612&sr=8-1


----------



## Brynden

poppy666 said:


> Brynden said:
> 
> 
> The only problem is on amazon to ship to canada it costs more than the pills themselves! It would end up costing me $36.00! I wish I could find a store that sells them here... I'll have to call a few health supplement stores or something... What brand do you have?
> 
> Some get these https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301930612&sr=8-1Click to expand...

Hmm those don't ship to canada... I found some at some local store tho! I think DH will pick them up for me on his way home from work! They are 50mg pills... so maybe I should start with 100 or 150mg? I don't want to take too much...


----------



## poppy666

Take whatever your comfortable with and 100mg's of Soy is equal to 50mg's of Clomid


----------



## Brynden

Hmm okay - did it change when you normally ovulated? I normally ovulate around cd 15 or 16 so say my opk's


----------



## poppy666

1st time it delayed my ov by 4 days, last cycle no change


----------



## Brynden

so then did you have a longer cycle?


----------



## poppy666

No before my MC i had a cycle of 28 days ov cd14/15, after MC went down to 26 days ov cd10


----------



## Brynden

oh okay sounds good... did you find there was a difference starting the soy on cd 2 as opposed to cd 3 - sorry for all the questions but you seem like you know what you're doing!


----------



## poppy666

CD2 i noticed i spotted more up to cd11 plus more ovulation cramping, cd3 i didnt even notice id taken it apart from odd headache and actually thought i was out that cycle so was shocked i got my bfp again. CD3-7 gives you one stronger egg oppose to CD2 which is ment to give you more than one egg :shrug:


----------



## Brynden

K I think I'll try cd 3-7 then... were you taking any other vitamins at the same time? I've recently started taking b vitamins... is that okay to take at the same time?


----------



## poppy666

Think a few use bvits, i didnt use anything else apart from Preseed both times, but good luck sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Brynden

Thanks so much for all the advice! And congrats to you hope your little bean sticks!!


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks :hugs:


----------



## Stash777

Lisa - At least they're starting something for you. It is nerve wracking when you're waiting to see the FS and not knowing what they'll find. :hugs: What CD are you?

Rivet - I really hope the soy works for and you get that BFP soon. I would switch my Dr if I were you too, especially since it took you a while for your first. Did you have to use anything then? Good luck hun. :hugs:

Missy - I haven't experienced any types of side effects from the capsules, but I had been eating a lot soy products this month (I'm vegan) and I've since had to cut it completely out of my diet as it makes me feel very nauseous. 

Kimmy - How much were you taking again? I think it just effects some more than others. Hope you O soon. :flower:

As for me, I'm now CD32 and still no O. :nope: And starting to get very frustrated with my ovaries. The only thing I keep having is cramping in my ovaries (nothing major). I've already put in a couple calls to my FS and they want me to wait to see if AF shows this week. They don't think I really know that I haven't O'd. :growlmad:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Brynden, I have taken soy on 2 cycles. First one was from CD4 and I ovulated 5 days later than normal (120mg per day) then the next cycle I took them on CD2 and ovulated a day earlier than normal (same mgs). I also took b-100 complex during the 2nd cycle and had no ill effects. Hope it helps.
Good luck xxx


----------



## Brynden

happyshopper said:


> Hi Brynden, I have taken soy on 2 cycles. First one was from CD4 and I ovulated 5 days later than normal (120mg per day) then the next cycle I took them on CD2 and ovulated a day earlier than normal (same mgs). I also took b-100 complex during the 2nd cycle and had no ill effects. Hope it helps.
> Good luck xxx

Hey! Thanks for the reply! Are you taking soy still? How long have you been ttc? Do you normally have regular cycles?


----------



## Kimmy74

Stash I really hope you ovulate soon too, must be so frustrating. I usually ovulate between cd 14 and 17 days so hopefully in the next week. Hoping for a stronger ovulation. This is my cycle post the HSG and lap so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it might help too. I took soy 120mg cd 3-5 and 160mg cd 6 + 7. Felt really sick on cd 6, almost gave up. Not long now to wait so will see how it goes. Dtd most nights already, can't hurt can it! I've a really explicit question to ask about ejaculation. Just not sure if I should post it here. Its kinda gross but funny if anyone can handle the filth talk? Otherwise I'll just shut up.


----------



## poppy666

:haha: crack on kimmy lol


----------



## Lisa2701

Stash- If I am completely honest I stopped keeping track of my periods when everything went haywire and my periods stopped (things were fairly regular before a miscarriage in sept), i have worked out I am on CD16 today, opk's are negative though, although i always had (until they disappeared) 32-35 day cycles so its still a little early for me yet. not convinced I was ov'ling every month though as i never got a positive opk. IF AF shows up I am going to start temping/charting again! FX . 
Although it is good to know that I am being taken seriously i know exactly what will happen when i see a FS...i will be told to loose weight! Apparently in my area they won't help you if you are a fair bit over weight :( . We shall see.


----------



## Lisa2701

i am more than happy for you to ask your question Kimmy ...actually I am very curious ;) hahaha


----------



## Kimmy74

Ok I'm obsessing a bit, or maybe just a bit mad, but my fella is quite large, and after he ejaculates I have to tell him to pull out and stop bouncing around in there as I feel he's pushing it all out? I know if my cervix is open it shouldn't be a problem but I'm so mushy down there I feel he's pushing it all out? Am I being stupid? Haha, who else could I tell this kinda crap too? :happydance:
Anyone else worry about this? Oh and how do I get a ticker on my profile?


----------



## poppy666

I think once a guy ejaculates and the cervix is open millions of the little critters go straight in there :haha:.. i only did it twice last cycle and both times it dribbled out pmsl but still got my bfp so i think we all think 'omg dont want to lose a drop' :rofl: but you could use softcups or mooncups if you wanted to try save any escaping :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa2701

I agree with Poppy :D


----------



## Brynden

hey poppy, how long were you ttc before you tried soy?


----------



## poppy666

Was actively trying for 1mth then tried Soy 2nd mth, was first time charting and using Preseed x


----------



## Brynden

oh wow you weren't trying long then! I'm hoping soy works for me... this will be our 11th cycle trying after a chemical preg in cycle 7


----------



## poppy666

No think ive been very lucky considering my age, but the MMC at christmas hit me hard and didnt think for one second id be so lucky so quick.

Im always lurking on here cos id love to see all the Soy ladies getting their bfps :hugs: so fx'd it works for you too sweetie x


----------



## Kimmy74

You're right Poppy, I know its true, just seems like you lose so much. I just have to relax and enjoy, not worry about losing a drop or two. lmao Thanks poppy. How many children do you have? And how old are they? I fell pregnant 2 yrs ago after 1 accident. Not a viable pregnancy and we weren't trying so we'd been careful ever since. Didn't think it would take this long then was diagnosed with endo completely out of the blue. Very strange. My son is 18, god how life circumstance changes. :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

lol gonna show my age now :blush:

Rhys is 20
Gage is 19
Wade is 18
and baby Korben just turned 1yrs two weeks ago

I was 39 when i concieved Korben and had him 2 weeks after my 40th. Concieved again in October but had a scan at 6 weeks and they saw a mass of blood to the right of my ovary which got larger every week that i had a scan, by week 9 i miscarried at home on 22nd December 3hrs before my booked in procedure ERPC. It was Korben's 1st Christmas and i didnt even put a tree up cos my head was everywhere :cry:


----------



## Kimmy74

Wow, sounds like you have a lovely clan. Do the older ones love having a baby around. I currently live in Ireland and am planning on going home to Aus in december, my son will probably move in with his dad before I conceive or deliver another baby so it prob won't affect him that much. Always wished I could give him a brother or sister just didn't work out that way. My mum had ten of us, 5 boys and 5 girls, delivered her last at the age of 43. Never thought it would take me long I just stupidly assumed I'd be like her! No one in my family has ever had endometriosis either, I'm baffled, tho it was very mild its a real shock. Hope now that its removed it will make it easier to conceive, not to mention the super soy! 
Must be off to bed now up at half 5 for a 14 hr shift, my first after 7 weeks off. YUK! haha,
goodnight ladies, best wishes to everyone and happy bd'ing! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah they love him to bits but they're more like uncles cos of their age and they got their own lives 'hence why i wanted a little brother or sister for him' I suffered endometriosis after my 3rd boy 18yrs ago, mild but it was painful at times, you will concieve again i think the best advice is to relax more than anything. I concieved korben on a dirty weekend with OH :haha: was totally wrecked dont know how we managed to DTD lol.

Sleep well Kimmy x


----------



## Miss_C

I am now into the three week wait - grrrrrrrrr wtf is going on, temp still up, BBFFNN sooooooooooooooo frustrated, if not pregnant which I HIGHLY DOUBT then why won't the witch come so we can get on with things. grrrrrrrrrrr did I say grrrrrrrrrrrrr

everything I have read about post miscarriage cycles is all about length of follicular phase not changes to LP.

oh and just i case you missed it grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## poppy666

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol

How long have your cycles been since MC? I know mine changed and were 26 days ovulating on CD10 with 16 day LP :wacko:


----------



## Stash777

Kimmy - Thank you. :) The amount of soy seems okay, maybe you're just a bit more sensitive to it? Looking forward to hearing when you O this cycle. I feel the same way with DH about after ejaculation, though I know I'm just being a bit paranoid. :haha:

Lisa - I'm sorry about your cycle, I would feel more frustrated if I had regular cycles that then went haywire. Sending positive thoughts that you O this cycle. :flower: My gyno had told me last year that even losing 5-10 pounds can make a difference in your cycles (didn't work for me). Hopefully they go ahead and help you anyhow. :dust:

MissC - Hang in there..maybe your LP did lengthen this month, or maybe you haven't produced enough hcg to be detected yet? I'm hoping it's the latter for you. Your temps are still looking good, though. :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

poppy666 said:


> No think ive been very lucky considering my age, but the MMC at christmas hit me hard and didnt think for one second id be so lucky so quick.
> 
> Im always lurking on here cos id love to see all the Soy ladies getting their bfps :hugs: so fx'd it works for you too sweetie x

Thanks poppy!! I'll be sticking around while I'm trying it! I really hope it works! I had an early miscarriage in early january... was really hard to get over since it took us so long to conceive... we've already tried a few months after that and I don't wanna wait any longer!! I'm ready to be pregnant! And... so is my DH!


----------



## Miss_C

looks like a few of us in the heartbroken boat. we ttc for 12 months, was the 12th cycle we got the bfp but lost bubs at 12w1d, so cruel. Cos of my age we are aware my eggs are rather old hence my trying soy to give me a stronger eggy. i think it did something as I hd never had such a strong positive on my opk's before but now not sure if it actually delayed my O etc.

I wonder if an OPK that detected such a strong surge could have done so 4 days before O?


----------



## Miss_C

ooh ooh ooh ooh just got some pink snot out! something is a happening, FINALLY, should see temp drop tomorrow now SURELY.


I know it seems ridiculous when all we want is to be pregnnat but after so many negative tests I am 10000000000000% positive I am not utd so I just want witch in and out and done so we can pick up that torch again!!


----------



## wanttobeamum

Hello lady's I hope you dont mind me joining you on this thread. I have been stalking it since I came across the benefits of using soy for ttc. It was this thread that made me decide to give it a go.
I took 80mg from cd 5-9.
My cycles have been pretty regular since coming of cerazet. *However this cycle was odd.
I use opks and usually o on cd 12, well this cycle I had + opks from cd 16-20. It may have been more but I ran out of opks and when I brought more which was 3days later there was a faint line but not a true +. I have been testing every morning with opks for my poas addiction:blush:and on Sunday I decided to use 2 different types of ic hpts both came back -
I am now on cd28 (normal cycle length is 25-27 and poas (opk) with fmu and I can see a second line but it is faint. I have been trying not to ss but I have had some odd things going on like cramp in my right leg and af cramps now and again. I had more ewcm on friday which i have never had after o. Also had a dizzy spell yesterday. Would these symptoms be from soy? Also would a opk definatly turn into a true + if I was pg. I know I'm still to not enough dpo to get a + but I already feel out. I was just curious to see if anyone else had had odd symptoms from soy.

Miss C - I feel that the soy did give me a + opk 4 days before I O'd. I have never had more than 2 + opks in one cycle. So maybe you had a really strong O to. Did you test after you got your +?

I hope your all well and fx everyone gets there bfp soon :dust:

Ps sorry it's such a long post :blush:


----------



## Lisa2701

Stash - Yes it is frustrating, however things were not always perfect even when i was regular, i had months that i had spotting constantly throughout my cycle and months where I don't think i ov'ed even though the witch was coming regularly, but I must have been ovulating some months as i got a BFP in september, however lost it less than a week later, had a horrific visit from AF to the point I was given medication to get her to go away as it was making me ill and then nothing from there on in! ahhhh bodies....who needs them LOL. I really do hope we ALL get our BFP in 2011, god knows we all deserve it!


----------



## debzie

ooooohhhh lots of new faces. 

Hello and welcome 

Miss C that must be so frustrating I was waiting for the witch for 3 days and that was bed enough, cant imagine how you must feel. Once I got that negative on a sensitive test 15miu I just wanted her to arrive there and then so I could try again, new cycle and fresh start.

Well today is cd3 (or 4) depending how you calculate it (the witch arrived late evening) so I will be taking my soy tonight before bed. Have been debating on the dose have all day to decide. 

OH is on a job that guarantees him home each weekend for the next few weeks so that takes the pressure of a little.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Wanttobe...welcome :thumbup: the fact that you Ov'd late will mean this cycle will be longer...My Lp is between 13-14 days no matter when I Ov so my cycles have been between 24-30 days long :winkwink: 

Lisa and Stash...hope things get better and you get some regularity in your cycles.....and a BFP soon :thumbup:

Brynden....sorry about your MC :hugs: hope the soy works well for you :winkwink:


----------



## happyshopper

Brynden said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> Hi Brynden, I have taken soy on 2 cycles. First one was from CD4 and I ovulated 5 days later than normal (120mg per day) then the next cycle I took them on CD2 and ovulated a day earlier than normal (same mgs). I also took b-100 complex during the 2nd cycle and had no ill effects. Hope it helps.
> Good luck xxx
> 
> Hey! Thanks for the reply! Are you taking soy still? How long have you been ttc? Do you normally have regular cycles?Click to expand...

Hi Brynden,
I'm taking a break from soy this month but I'll think I start again the next cycle unless I get a :bfp: of course. I've been TTCing since October but were NTNP for a year before that. And yes I have always had pretty regular cycles thankfully except the first time I took soy and it delayed ovulation by 5 days.xxx


----------



## hoppinforbabe

been trying to conceive (since miscarriage) for almost one year. started soy this cycle 3-7 80mg, 80mg, 120mg, 200mg and tonight 200mg. giving it a shot!! hope it works out. good luck all!!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck hoppinforbabe :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Brynden

Thanks Glowstar! I hope they work too!

happyshopper - well I hope you get that bfp this cycle!!

Okay - so I bought some soy today... it's "natural brand" called soy isoflavone concentrate...the side says each capsule contains 50 mg soy isoflavone concentrate (supplying 17mg soy isoflavones, 17% genistein and genistin from soybeans, glycine max).... What on earth does this mean? Does this really mean I'd have to take like over 5 pills to get 100mg?


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm on CD 12 and no sign of ovulation for me yet according to my CBFM. I usually had 26 day cycle until last month which was 46 days. I took soy iso CD5-9.

Dying to get a high on my CBFM !! Starting to worry now.

Hope all you lovely ladies get your BFP soon !!

xx


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> looks like a few of us in the heartbroken boat. we ttc for 12 months, was the 12th cycle we got the bfp but lost bubs at 12w1d, so cruel. Cos of my age we are aware my eggs are rather old hence my trying soy to give me a stronger eggy. i think it did something as I hd never had such a strong positive on my opk's before but now not sure if it actually delayed my O etc.
> 
> I wonder if an OPK that detected such a strong surge could have done so 4 days before O?

i dont THINK it would have delayed it if you had the surge... i Ov'd earlier from soy, personally. but its just improving your egg quality, not your surge..so i dont believe your surge would have been strong enough to show up 4 days before ovulation.


----------



## Kimmy74

Thanks so much Poppy, its amazing how many women have endometriosos, have you ever had it return? Its amazing if you haven't.

MissyMoo I too had low on my CBFM this morning (day 12). Normally ovulate between day 14 and 17. Was hoping for a high reading today. Maybe the soy will delay me too. I hate when I ovulate the days I'm working as I do 14 hr shifts x3 a week (Nurse), leaves me exhausted when I get home particularly if I'm working another shift the next morning! Looks like that may happen for me this month. Poo

Miss C, I like your way of expressing yourself, pink snot, hope you it full force soon.

Wonder how many BFP's there will be this month. Can hardly wait to find out. :baby: :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Brynden said:


> Thanks Glowstar! I hope they work too!
> 
> happyshopper - well I hope you get that bfp this cycle!!
> 
> Okay - so I bought some soy today... it's "natural brand" called soy isoflavone concentrate...the side says each capsule contains 50 mg soy isoflavone concentrate (supplying 17mg soy isoflavones, 17% genistein and genistin from soybeans, glycine max).... What on earth does this mean? Does this really mean I'd have to take like over 5 pills to get 100mg?

If its only got 17mg's of soy you will have to work out how much your taking daily :thumbup:

Kimmy no mine hasnt returned xx


----------



## Miss_C

yup pink snot has turned into full flow, witchy is here, she better do a good jb cleaming up in there, ziggy needs it be ready for when he she comes back this cycle - pma pma pma - cd1 sucks, cd2 is worse but by Friday I will feel better I know I will, pma pma pma - struggling a bit tiday, af just feels like the mc is happening all over again and it;s just still too raw for me to see it nay other way right now.

Anywhoo now that I "officially" have another cycle I have done a good study of my chart and I O'd 2 days later than normal and my LP was 1 day longer than normal, not too shabby for first cyle on soy and first after the miscarriage compared to a lot of stories I have read. 

Missy don't stress about no high yet, the soy is doing it's job of helping to make a bigger fatter juicier super powered whopper of an egg, if your cycles were regular before you may find you O just a tad later. Most things I hve read say you will O approx 6 days after last dose so if you normally O on cd14 it may be cd15 or cd16 if you did cd3-7 or cd4-8 hope this eases your mind somewhat.


----------



## poppy666

Miss C sorry witch got you :hugs::kiss:, but like you said hope it gives you a good clear out, i hated my first af last cycle cos it took me back also to the MC :cry: but on a brighter note it was really red in colour and i was told if its red its a healthy lining coming away oppose to dark brownish yucky stuff :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Sorry to hear the witch got you miss_c.

I took my soy CD 5-9 and I'm CD12 now. Hope I ovulate soon !!

What days will you be taking soy this cycle?

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Sorry to hear the witch got you miss_c.

I took my soy CD 5-9 and I'm CD12 now. Hope I ovulate soon !!

What days will you be taking soy this cycle?

xx


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry the evil witch got you MissC :hugs: on to another cycle of hope...FX'd for you :winkwink:

8DPO here and had a huge temp rise this morning...not sure if it means anything :shrug: only time will tell.....aggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh I hate the TWW :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Nice rise Glowstar :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Brynden

poppy666 said:


> Brynden said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Glowstar! I hope they work too!
> 
> happyshopper - well I hope you get that bfp this cycle!!
> 
> Okay - so I bought some soy today... it's "natural brand" called soy isoflavone concentrate...the side says each capsule contains 50 mg soy isoflavone concentrate (supplying 17mg soy isoflavones, 17% genistein and genistin from soybeans, glycine max).... What on earth does this mean? Does this really mean I'd have to take like over 5 pills to get 100mg?
> 
> If its only got 17mg's of soy you will have to work out how much your taking daily :thumbup:Click to expand...

So are you thinking it really only has 17mg of soy in it?... it says it contains 50mg soy isoflavone concentrate... but there's a big difference cuz with 50mg I'd only have to take 2 to get to 100mg but with 17 I'd have to take like 6!! That seems like alot to me...


----------



## poppy666

Its not pure Soy its only got 17mg's in each tablet, over in the UK some ladies have bought Holland and Barretts which only have 23mg's of Soy meaning they've had to take quite a few tablets :shrug: This is the problem if you cant find some that only have Soy in your taking more tablets sadly x consentrated means its got something else in with it i.e the other ingredients x


----------



## Brynden

Hmm interesting... it's the only place that has them here so it's gotta work! Do you think a smaller dose would do anything? Like if I started with 3 pills - 51mg?


----------



## poppy666

If you take 51mg of Soy thats only equal to 25.5 of Clomid... users of Clomid start at 50mg's :wacko: you could gradually work dosage up x


----------



## Brynden

I just feel like if I'm taking 6 of these things that seems like alot! If only there was some way to take the soy out and just eat that!


----------



## poppy666

Well just take 3 daily then last 2 days up dosage?


----------



## Brynden

Ya maybe I'll try 3 daily for 3 days and on the last two days take 5... that would bring it up to 85mg on the last 2 days...


----------



## poppy666

Yeah you'll get use to taking them, many take 4 or 5 tabs just depends where you get them from x


----------



## Brynden

It's funny cuz I'm already taking some other pills... DH said he's gonna get me one of those pill cases like his grandma has... hah!


----------



## Rivetkitten

I'm done taking my soy as of today CD7. Have a splitting migraine though. Don't know if that is related but I have migraines anyway. Now it's a waiting game.


----------



## Kimmy74

Brynden I hear ya, cos I work such long shifts I have one of those granny pill cases! I take folic acid, prenatal vit, royal jelly, calcium and high dose fish oil so I need one. :haha:

Poppy, did you have your endometriosis removed by laparoscopy? Did you feel twinges and pain like you still had it for a couple of months after it was removed? I still do and have back and hip pain still. God I hope it ends soon, I'm coming into my 6th month of constant pain now. :growlmad:

On the upside I am having ewcm cd 12, not usual for me tho the cbfm is still low. I wonder if the soy is the reason I'm still having twinges gearing up for a stronger ov. Maybe I should've waited a couple of months post my lap to do this.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi kimmy , CD13 a high? My CD13 was another low this morning :( xx


----------



## Miss_C

missy are you using ic opk's as well, I have heard so many mixed reports on the cb thingies and some people never getting highs, they can be quite tricky to calibrate apparently or something along those lines/


----------



## raelynn

Hello Ladies! Mind if I join? I took soy CD 3-7 this cycle in hopes of shortening my long cycles (last month was 50 days). I'm currently on CD27 and still waiting to ovulate but I have been having some twinges off and on through this cycle so I am guess I'm at least _trying_to ovulate. Twinges started soon after taking soy so I'm hoping it is kick starting my body. Still waiting to see if it helps to shorten anything.


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm not using opk's just the CBFM. I'm going to see what I get tomorrow. Not noticed any ewcm yet. Feeling very very fed up at the mo, just want to ovulate !! 

Hope you're well miss_c xx


----------



## Brynden

Well I took my first dose of soy last night... so far no side effects... but I'm taking a lower dosage. I can tell from my chart that I ovulate although some months aren't that clear so I'm hoping it just gives my ovaries a boost to produce a nice big egg :) took 68mg yesterday, gonna bump it up to 85 for 2 days and then 102 for the last 2...

Have any of you noticed a change in your charting/temps when you're on soy?


----------



## prettymachine

sorry about AF miss_c :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hey prettymachine how you feeling?

Well sickness has kicked in on week 8 :sick: not in the mornings tho seems to wait till around 1pm then im stuck with it till i go to bed ughhhhhhhhh :nope: its managable but hate that constant nausea feeling x


----------



## prettymachine

i feel ok...i have been getting the nausea and tiredness worse again these last few days...and i am starting to get those hot flashes lol. 

when i first started getting sick i would wake up sick, feel ok for the rest of the morning, then it would hit in the afternoon until i went to bed, just like you are having. booo...i hope it passes for you =)


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh hope yours passes soon really not nice you getting it back again :hugs: im counting down now to 12wks hoping it goes :haha:


----------



## Kimmy74

MissyMoo I got another low too!!!!!!!!!!!! What is going on. Though this is only the third month with the monitor, my first month i got loads of highs then my peak. Second month I got 1 high then my peak then third was normal I think 3 high's then my peak but I couldn't bd because I was due for my lap a week later. SOOOOOOooooo who knows what its going to do this month. Problem is if I get my peak over the weekend I'm working both days 14hr shifts!!!! I will be exhausted, so I'm gonna get some bd'ing in tonight and tomorrow to cover me till sunday night, phew. This can be hard work! :haha: But fun

Oh yeah and I'm using opk's too in the afternoon but they are negative too, I wonder if the soy has delayed my ov??? Looks like it, either that or my monitor has no f'king idea what its doing. I don't mind it being delayed if I get knocked up, but will be unhappy if it doesn't work. I have a nice pattern going on here. :happydance:


----------



## mrsdh

Hello ladies :) 
Ive taken soy for the 1st time this cycle in the hope of better egg quality. I took 120mg on days 3-7. In the last few cycles I've ovulated from days 12-16. I used to have later ovulations but after chinese medicine it seemed to have brought on ov earlier. I'm now cd 13 with absolutely so signs of fertile cm or impending ov. Have I mucked up my cycle now?? can soy delay or stop ovulation also?? Would appreciate any advise from you experienced soy takers!! Xx


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi MrsDH welcome to the forum, I'm also on cycle day 13, getting more ewcm than usual but my monitor is still saying low. I would normally be expecting to ov in the next couple of days. Supposedly you get 2-3 days of highs before a peak. If this is the case then I won't be ov for at least another 4 days which is a delay for me. I know it has delayed a few days for some people and not for others. Good luck.


----------



## mrsdh

Thanks for the welcome kimmy74 :)
Hun I'm not seeing a hint of ewcm! I hope I at least ovulate this cycle?? 
How are you finding the cbfm? I've never used one,just opks. I'm tempted to buy one but so expensive. Fx Hun you get a lovely sticky bfp :) xx 

Ps lots of ewcm is fab! More fertile cm for those spermies to live in! Hope you don't wait too long for ovulation day x


----------



## poppy666

Welcome mrsdh :hugs:

I wouldnt worry too much about lack of ewcm, have you tried Preseed? i only got one day last cycle of ewcm i couldnt believe it but made sure i had my lub :haha:


----------



## Kimmy74

Thanks mrsdh, I never get ewcm so this is interesting, my first time on soy. Getting mad pains but only had endo removed by laparoscopy on the 16th march. Probably should've waited another month but was too eager. You know what I mean. I see you have was it 3 other children. An 18 yr old a 16yr old and a 2 yr old. I've an 18yr old too and now hoping to start again.


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Ahhh hope yours passes soon really not nice you getting it back again :hugs: im counting down now to 12wks hoping it goes :haha:

lol, 12 weeks, if only. mine never actually went away, but i feel even worse now. BUT i know its way more likely to go away at the 12 weeks so you should be just fine with it by 12 weeks :)


----------



## Kimmy74

MissyMoo, how did you get on today, I got another LOW!!! So frustrating :shrug: SO the soy has definitely delayed my ov. :wacko: Working long shifts tomorrow and sunday. Will try get some bd'ing in tonight. FX he has the energy.


----------



## mrsdh

Still no sign of ovulation :( she's not even around the corner as still have creamy cm. I usually get about 4 days of ewcm but I think I may have buggered up this cycle. Has anybody had the same effect with soy ie delayed ovulation?????? Worried now that this is going to be a non starter cycle :(


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MrsDH,
The first time I tried soy my ovulation was delayed by a week. I was panicking thinking I had really messed up, but it did come and when it did the symptoms were the stongest I'd ever felt; lots of EWCM and ovary twinges. So pls don't worry, I'm sure ov is lurking xxx


----------



## mrsdh

poppy666 said:


> Welcome mrsdh :hugs:
> 
> I wouldnt worry too much about lack of ewcm, have you tried Preseed? i only got one day last cycle of ewcm i couldnt believe it but made sure i had my lub :haha:

Hi poppy666 :)
I do use preseed as although I do get ewcm it's not in abundance! Hun I was reading well back on this thread and you mentioned that the 1st time on soy it delayed your ovulation? How many days late were you on that cycle? Getting panicky that I've totally ruined this cycle. I took 120mg on days 3-7. Xxx


----------



## Kimmy74

Me too mrsdh, I hear a lot of people get loads of ewcm after taking soy. I'm definitely getting more cm but have been for days and absolutely no sign of ov yet? Starting to wonder if it might be an annovulatory cycle, never had one that I'm aware of? Depressing
How long are your cycles mrsdh and what day do you normally ov?


----------



## mrsdh

happyshopper said:


> Hi MrsDH,
> The first time I tried soy my ovulation was delayed by a week. I was panicking thinking I had really messed up, but it did come and when it did the symptoms were the stongest I'd ever felt; lots of EWCM and ovary twinges. So pls don't worry, I'm sure ov is lurking xxx

Thanks happyshopper Hun , I am running about like a headless chicken worrying!! I do hope I also get tons of ewcm too! How many cycles have you took soy for? Was it just your 1st cycle with delayed ov or have they all been different? Xxx


----------



## mrsdh

Kimmy I usually ov between days 12-16. 16 being my average. You have echoed my thoughts on having an annovulatory cycle too :( since I began ttc #4 I haven't had one of those. What dosage did you take Hun and what days? Xx


----------



## poppy666

mrsdh said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mrsdh :hugs:
> 
> I wouldnt worry too much about lack of ewcm, have you tried Preseed? i only got one day last cycle of ewcm i couldnt believe it but made sure i had my lub :haha:
> 
> Hi poppy666 :)
> I do use preseed as although I do get ewcm it's not in abundance! Hun I was reading well back on this thread and you mentioned that the 1st time on soy it delayed your ovulation? How many days late were you on that cycle? Getting panicky that I've totally ruined this cycle. I took 120mg on days 3-7. XxxClick to expand...

Ahhh sweetie try not to panic you will ov :hugs: mine was delayed by 4 days CD18 of a 28 day cycle thought it would never come, but did :thumbup: so try relax you be ok x


----------



## mrsdh

Forgot to ask Kimmy , what day do you ovulate usually? X


----------



## Kimmy74

mrsdh I usually ovulate between days 14 and 16 too, my cycle is normally 28 -31 days long. I took soy 120mg days 3-5 and 160mg days 6 & 7. We've been bd'ing so much I'm sore, sorry tmi, wanted to again before my weekend of work but not sure I will be able to later tonight. :dohh:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MrsDH,
I have taken soy for 2 cycles but taking a rest for this one. The 1st cycle I took them from CD4, hence (I think) the reason why it was late. The 2nd time from CD2 and ov arrived bang on time but I did feel more fertile the 1st time. 
I think I plan to start again next cycle but at 200mg rather than 120mg but hope to get a :bfp: before then. 
Good luck hun x


----------



## mrsdh

Kimmy74- know what you mean about fitting in so much BD and soreness! The danger is we get burnout right when ovulation occurs:( I'm dtd every 2 days this cycle as I don't feel so much pressure. What day are you in your cycle? Do you chart aswell?X

Happyshopper- I really hope you get your bfp without going back to soy :) I was only going to try it for 1 month as have fs appt mid may and he said if by then I'm not pregnant he will give me clomid. Not sure if that will help as I ovulate on my own but hopefully it will give me nice big fat juicy eggs!
Interesting that your second cycle you ovulated on time. Do you think it was mainly because you started on an earlier day? X

Poppy666- thanks for info on your late ovulation 1st time round. I remember congratulating you on your bfp, now your nearly 9 weeks! Time is flying by. X


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks MrsDH, I hope you get your :bfp: before you go on clomid. Also I think that my ov was on time because I started them earlier but I definately felt more fertile when my ov was late. FX its the same for you xxx


----------



## Erica92

mrsdh said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mrsdh :hugs:
> 
> I wouldnt worry too much about lack of ewcm, have you tried Preseed? i only got one day last cycle of ewcm i couldnt believe it but made sure i had my lub :haha:
> 
> Hi poppy666 :)
> I do use preseed as although I do get ewcm it's not in abundance! Hun I was reading well back on this thread and you mentioned that the 1st time on soy it delayed your ovulation? How many days late were you on that cycle? Getting panicky that I've totally ruined this cycle. I took 120mg on days 3-7. XxxClick to expand...

I never had ALL that much EWCM. I could tell I was having it if I checked internally but never externally and I got pg regardless. I have never used presseed or convience plus but I know plenty people swear by it


----------



## Erica92

Just thought I'd check in here! Nice to see some new faces-- We had our u/s yesterday and saw one little beating heartbeat-- I was SO nervous we weren't going to see anything... I go back in 10 days for another u/s...... then my midwife appt at 10 weeks and should be able to hear the h/b on the doppler.

Following all of your progress ladies hoping for some more BFP's!!


----------



## prettymachine

erica! hows everything coming along, how are you feeling?


----------



## mrsdh

I'm the same erica92, have to check internally. I've never seen ewcm in my knickers! Lol
Aww thats fab seeing your little pips heart beating :) xxx


----------



## prettymachine

lol! erica, i think i asked you how you are doing at the same time you posted how you were doing.


----------



## Kimmy74

mrsdh said:


> Kimmy74- know what you mean about fitting in so much BD and soreness! The danger is we get burnout right when ovulation occurs:( I'm dtd every 2 days this cycle as I don't feel so much pressure. What day are you in your cycle? Do you chart aswell?X
> 
> mrsdh I'm cycle day 14 today and I've been charting for only 3 cycles. How about yourself?


----------



## mrsdh

Kimmy I'm also cd 14. Been charting for about a year now. The latest I've ovulated is cd23. Looks like I'm heading that way! Xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hey Erica!!! was wondering where you were....glad all is well :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just been lurking for a day or so thought I better pop my head in again. Hope you are all well.

Glowstar n happyshopper charts are looking good I am bored with mine so thought I would stalk yours. I hate this part worse than the two week wait, not especially when I ovulate on cd 17+ oh well. 

mrsdh and kimmy I too ahve heard that taking soy can delay ov. It brought mine forward two days last month from cd 19 to cd 17. This month I have taken it a day later though and at a higher dose so see what that does to my ovulation day.


----------



## mrsdh

Hi debzie 
It's the pits when you ovulate so late. Let's hope this cycle brings an earlier ovulation for you, fx. How much did you take this cycle Hun? X


----------



## Stash777

Took a short break so wanted to update: CD36 and still no O, though my signs are pointing to being fertile so maybe I'll O within the next few days. That's what I'm hoping for - about to head into my 17th month and would really like to at least O this time around.


----------



## Glowstar

Hope you do Stash...we'll have an 'O' party for you :happydance:


----------



## wanttobeamum

Well I'm definatly out. Af arrived full flow last night. So on to cycle 20 I'm hoping this will be the one.*
I could do with some advice please lady's. I don't know if I should try soy again or not as it made my cycle an extra 6 days long :s I did only take 80mg days 5-9 so i wondered if I increase the dose if anyone thinks that might make a difference? Thanks


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone, 
Sorry wanttobeamum that the :witch: got you. If I were you, I would try soy again and increase the dose. I took a break this month and wish I hadn't. Good luck in whatever you decide xxx
Stash ... FX you ov very soon and we have our soy party. Ill bring cheese on sticks xxx
Hi Glowstar, how are you doing? Not long to wait now xxx
Thanks Debzie ... stalk away but I wish I had better news to report. Came back from the acupuncturist and I started spotting 2 days earlier than last month. So ordered progesterone cream and back on the soy bandwagon xxx
Good luck and sending lots of :dust: your way xxx


----------



## Stash777

Maybe we could do a O "rain dance" :haha: 

wantto- :hugs: Hope this cycle is it for you. :hugs: I agree with happyshopper on increasing the dose.

happyshopper - How often do you see your acupuncturist? For the time being, I'm done with the western medicine FS (I want something that can help regulate my cycle and not just be a bandaid IYKWIM).


----------



## debzie

Took 160mg then 200mg the last two days cd 3-7. Have allreadystopped spottingseemed like I was spotting forever last cycle but took spy 2-6. Had more headaches this time and night sweats even taking it at night. 

Happyshopper has the witch arived or are you still spotting?


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Stash, So far, I've been once a week and yesterday was my 3rd visit. I'm not sure if its working for me though but she says that it takes up to 3 cycles. It seems it isn't the quick fix I was hoping it would be but I will persevere. Great idea about the O rain dance, I'm up for it xxx
Debzie, yep still spotting but I can spot for up to 6 days before AF. With soy though my spotting started from 9DPO rather than the usual 7DPO so I think Ill be back on it next cycle but at a larger dose xx
Anyway new me from tomorrow. My body is a temple will be my mantra, rather than I need a bar of chocolate. Bought the zumba game and dying to try it xxx


----------



## wanttobeamum

Thanks lady's I'm going to take your advice and try again with a higher dosage. Any recommendations on dose? I was thinking about 160 for the first three and 200 the last two days like most of you do.
I normally o on cd12 so I don't know if itwould be best to start taking them cd 2 or 3.
Thanks for all you support it really helps having others to talk to.:hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

Cd16- still no sign of ovulating :(


----------



## Miss_C

wantobeamum - I usually O on cd 12 or 13 as well but last cycle looks like I did cd15, but it was my first proper cycle trying after miscarriage so I dont know if it was that or the soy that delayed me. However all I have read says O is usually 8-10 days after last dose of soy or clomid so that would be about right. I did cd4-8 but this cycle I am doing 3-7 120mg 3,4,5 and 180mg 6 and 7. all in the hope of producing a higher quality egg, 2-6 you run the risk of more eggs but less mature. I am still reading and studying all of this so I am sure someone will correct me if wrong.

Good luck sweetheart


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> wantobeamum - I usually O on cd 12 or 13 as well but last cycle looks like I did cd15, but it was my first proper cycle trying after miscarriage so I dont know if it was that or the soy that delayed me. However all I have read says O is usually 8-10 days after last dose of soy or clomid so that would be about right. I did cd4-8 but this cycle I am doing 3-7 120mg 3,4,5 and 180mg 6 and 7. all in the hope of producing a higher quality egg, 2-6 you run the risk of more eggs but less mature. I am still reading and studying all of this so I am sure someone will correct me if wrong.
> 
> Good luck sweetheart

more eggs? man i am glad i only have one in there! lol, i did cd 2-6. i am guessing my egg was plenty healthy to because she is growing like a mad woman in there... first scan she measured 2 days ahead, second scan she measures 3 days ahead, and last scan she was TEN days ahead lol.


----------



## Jen1802

Well girls I decided to poas today after af being quite late and I think I may have got a hint of a bfp...AF was due yesterday and I only seen a bit of a line this evening on superdrug test. Not sure if its the soy or herbs and acupuncture! I really hope it is a proper bfp as it was a really slight line!! Not sure if that counts or not! Going to have to go pee on some more sticks!! xo


----------



## poppy666

post a piccy let us have a nosy :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Jen1802

My camera is dead so only have my phone camera which is crap! I'm going to go poas now to see if anything else comes up. Really, really hope it isn't an evap!! xo


----------



## poppy666

I swear by superdrug tests n you should see it clearer once dry sweetie x


----------



## happyshopper

I hope its a :bfp: Jen, good luck to you xxx


----------



## prettymachine

i agree, pics! even if its a crappy phone pic :)


----------



## poppy666

We such bullies :haha:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> We such bullies :haha:

lol or cuz we arent POAS anymore we have to live through other people's lol! 

i just LOVE when people have positives.


----------



## poppy666

Thats deffo it i miss poas :haha: may do one this week lol... when did you find out your having a girl?


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Thats deffo it i miss poas :haha: may do one this week lol... when did you find out your having a girl?

on march 30th...i am pretty sure i posted it on here, but you see how fast posts get lost on here! lol. i did the 3d/4d scan to get the gender early :) i couldnt wait anymore lol.


----------



## poppy666

How many weeks do you need to be cos i thought you had to be 16wks x


----------



## Jen1802

Sooo girls I went and peed on somemore sticks...4 to be precise and I defo pregnant!!! Woohoo:happydance::happydance: I got my:bfp: Can't believe it! DH and I are sooo delighted!!! Like I said I don't know if it was the herbs and acupuncture or the soy...I flipping hope the soy hasn't overstimulated anything...don't think I could cope with twins!!! xoxox


----------



## poppy666

Piccy even if crap :haha:

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::muaha::yipee::headspin::shipw::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:​


----------



## Jen1802

I've tried taking pics but you can't see the line on them. Going to pee on somemore sticks over the next few days and try and get a decent super strong positive! AHHH so excited. I think I'll be due in December but not 100% sure! xoxo


----------



## prettymachine

the one by my house said 14 weeks...i went at 15+1. i did see a lot of them say 16 weeks though. i think it varies by location.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Congrats Jen1802 !

This is my first time trying soy ... CD17 still LOW on my CBFM *sigh* :cry:

xx


----------



## mrsdh

Congratulations jen1802 :) how long were you on soy for Hun? I'm also having Acu and Chinese herbs,I bet all have helped you :)
Missymoo88- I'm also on my 1st month of soy,cd 16 and still no sign of a bloody egg being released!! Argh!!


----------



## Miss_C

woo hoo Jen!! :happydance: stick little bubba stick!!

A friend of mine had her NT scan done at 11w and 5 days and she had the 3d done as well and it was very very clear it was a boy, if you can get 3d done at the NT and bubs co-operates you can definitely see what sex. All this technology is amazing.

cd6 for me boring nothing happening, forgot to take temp this morning!! oops will start charting again tomorrow.


----------



## Glowstar

Wooo Hooo congrats Jen :happydance::happydance::kiss:


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi ladies, 

i posted just over a week ago about the fact I was going to try soy my next cycle. Well, the witch got me today after only 23 days. Now given my last cycle was 6 months long (and my usual cycle before that was 35 days long) 23 days is REALLY short for me. 

anywhoo.... I am now on CD1 so i am looking for advice on when best to take the soy and how much? 

thanks :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Wow Lisa and i thought mine of 26 days was short :wacko: I took on cd3-7 with a 26 day cycle and ovulated on cd10 'which i thought was early' but didnt effect me getting my bfp.

Think its what you feel comfortable with regarding dosage x


----------



## Lisa2701

WOW many congrats poppy!! Hopefully I can be half as lucky as you are and get my BFP soon. 

I know, 23 days is ridiculous! Although its WAY better than 6 months and I am happy i can now start trying with soy. Think I will do CD3-7. What is the average dose people take? 100mg? x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :hugs:

100mg's is equal to 50mg's of Clomid :thumbup: a lot of ladies either stay on low dose or higher dose and all seem to up dosage on last few days, but its what you feel comfortable with sweetie... its just hit and miss what to take xx


----------



## Lisa2701

Thank you so much Poppy, I will try this cycle with 100mg and up/adjust it next month if i have no luck. i can't wait to start using soy, the success rates seem pretty good! :D


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Lisa :dust::dust: I think Pretty Machine took a really low dose and got her bfp 'she 16wks now' :happydance:


----------



## Lisa2701

Aww thats great, I love to hear about people getting BFP's, gives me hope :D


----------



## Glowstar

Well another temp drop for me today, never had the same temp so many times it's like piggin groundhog day!.....but I caved and tested. My usual LP is 13/14 days long and CD12 feel AF'y. Anyway had a load of IC's sitting and on a whim with god knows what pee of the day I POAS!! I kind of thought I saw a shadow but realised it was my imagination I went for a lie down...and got up around 7pm (2 1/2 hrs later) and POAS again!!! glutten for punishment me I put the IC back in the packet and went for a walk with the dog. I actually forgot about it and then 2 hours later went back to look...so waaaaaaaaaaaay after the time limit and this is what I got I think it's an evap personally and NOT excited. OH could just about see it....it's a screen tilter.....if nothing else it makes a change not to see a completely snow white HPT!! 

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo0283.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lisa2701

I can definitely see a second very faint line. Take another test in the morning and get a pic within the time limit. Good luck!


----------



## Erica92

Jen- CONGRATS on your BFP !!!!!

Glowstar- I DEF see a line, test again in the morning and keep us posted. I've got fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Well another temp drop for me today, never had the same temp so many times it's like piggin groundhog day!.....but I caved and tested. My usual LP is 13/14 days long and CD12 feel AF'y. Anyway had a load of IC's sitting and on a whim with god knows what pee of the day I POAS!! I kind of thought I saw a shadow but realised it was my imagination I went for a lie down...and got up around 7pm (2 1/2 hrs later) and POAS again!!! glutten for punishment me I put the IC back in the packet and went for a walk with the dog. I actually forgot about it and then 2 hours later went back to look...so waaaaaaaaaaaay after the time limit and this is what I got I think it's an evap personally and NOT excited. OH could just about see it....it's a screen tilter.....if nothing else it makes a change not to see a completely snow white HPT!!
> 
> [IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo0283.jpg[/IMG]

7. What's an evaporation line? Evaporation ("evap") lines result with the test's antibody strip just looks slightly different than the space around it. There is a line of antibodies (usually made from mouse cells) in the Control and Test section. The Control line binds with any liquid and turns pink (or blue, in tests using blue dye.) The Test/Result line turns pink only if pregnancy hormone is detected. If not, the moisture passes over this strip and does not turn pink. It may, however, become more visible when the light hits the moisture on the strip-- it may appear gray, colorless, like a "dent" in the test, or like a "ghost line." It may appear at any time-- as soon as the urine hits it, after a few minutes as the test absorbs the moisture, or after the 10-minute time limit. It may appear when the test is drying, or after it has dried. It may disappear as the test is drying, or after the test has dried, or not disappear at all.

The simple fact is that there is always "something there" that is slightly visible-- it's simply the antibodies on the test that would turn pink in the presence of hCG. When the test becomes wet, or as it dries, or after it dries, the antibody strip may become more visible. Therefore, all tests may have them. It is not a defect; it's just how tests are made. 

A real positive is identified by its color (pink or blue, whatever the color of the test's dye is) and its appearance within 10 minutes of urinating on the stick. A line that appears after 10 minutes, regardless of color, must be considered an evap line and is caused by the test's chemicals changing. HPT's are rapid assay diagnostics, which means any results appearing after the "rapid" time limit of 10 minutes are invalid.

_______________________

was there any color to the line before the 10 min time? how about after, because an evap never has color.... i sooooo hope this is it for you! i am SO excited!


----------



## Glowstar

Well tested this am with FMU and completely BFN :shrug: temps have gone up slightly but it must have been an evap line :shrug: def feel the witch knocking at my snatch door :wacko:


----------



## Jen1802

I had always heard that evap lines don't have any colour in them. A shadowy line is usually an evap line but that one has colour in it! I've also heard that fmu is a bit of a myth and that hcg levels are actually higher as you go through the day. Try doing another one this afternoon!!! xoxo


----------



## happyshopper

Wow big, big congratulations Jen, I'm so happy for you. I must get some of these herbs xxx


----------



## happyshopper

I hope the witch stays away for you Glowstar and you get your :bfp: xxx


----------



## Lisa2701

Congratulations Jen, You must be ecstatic! 

Quick question: I'm about to start taking SI this cycle but I have read you should use pre seed too, is this essential?


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Lisa, not as far as I was aware. It depends on your normal pattern but soy increased my EWCM (but I get a fair amount anyway) so I don't think you need to get it unless you are already low on EWCM xxx


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks happyshopper. The reason I asked is that i was just reading about clomid and how clomid makes your natural CM more hostile (??) and therefore pre seed was advised to help with this, and I was wondering if the same went for soy.


----------



## Kimmy74

Lisa,
No the soy will increase your EWCM if anything. This is my first cycle on soy, I took 120mg cd 3-5 and 160mg cd 6-7. I usually ovulate around cd 14-16, didn't get my high on the clearblue monitor till cd 15, I'm cd 17 today and got another high. TMI (sorry) but I just got a load of ewcm when I wiped, I never get this. I'm assuming I will get a peak tomorrow and either ov tomorrow or the following day. I'm also much more crampy. Soy has delayed my ov by around 2-4 days. Got to get bd'ing soon! 

Jen so happy for you, enjoy every minute.

Question everyone? Do you think you ovulate the day you get a peak or the day after, I know they say the second day, or the day after a positive opk but I've felt I ov the first day. What are your experiences.


----------



## happyshopper

I think it could be either really, this month I think I ov'ed the day of my first peak. Check your EWCM tomorrow as I've heard it dries up quickly after ov xxx


----------



## Lisa2701

AHHH ok thanks for clearing that up :)


----------



## wanttobeamum

Miss_C said:


> wantobeamum - I usually O on cd 12 or 13 as well but last cycle looks like I did cd15, but it was my first proper cycle trying after miscarriage so I dont know if it was that or the soy that delayed me. However all I have read says O is usually 8-10 days after last dose of soy or clomid so that would be about right. I did cd4-8 but this cycle I am doing 3-7 120mg 3,4,5 and 180mg 6 and 7. all in the hope of producing a higher quality egg, 2-6 you run the risk of more eggs but less mature. I am still reading and studying all of this so I am sure someone will correct me if wrong.
> 
> Good luck sweetheart


Ok thanks Miss C.
I am going to try cycle days 3-7 and 120mg cd 3,4,5 and 160mg cd 6 and 7. Thankyou for the advice.

Congrats Jen on your :bfp: ::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::


----------



## prettymachine

glowstar did you use the same tests or different tests? if it was a different test it may not have been the same sensitivity. 

also, you feel VERY af-like when you first fall pregnant, i wouldnt be upset just yet!


----------



## Glowstar

Tested again...BFN :shrug: oh well not going to stress about it......just waiting for my temp to drop tomorrow and for the witch to appear :coffee:

Contemplating another cycle of soy :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar just cos your temps drop dont mean your out, ive seen ladies get their bfp's when temps dramitically dropped, hang in there ' i see the line too' :winkwink::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Brynden

Hey Glowstar! Hoping you're not out I totally see a line there too!!

I finished my last day of soy yesterday and noticed few side effects...more heartburn than normal but maybe that's not related... But my temps are all over the place so far this cycle... what are your temps doing in the first half of your cycles ladies?


----------



## Kimmy74

My temps were a little bit erratic but nothing too unusual.


----------



## Miss_C

you don't need preseed with soy!! :haha: cd7 for me and I am still spotting but already have ewcm coming out!! combined with the green tea its gonna be one slippery cycle I think! Gonna start the smep tonight, they say start cd8 but gonna go a bit earlier in case O comes earlier. I forgot to up my dose last night doh so wil have done 120 3-6 and will do 180 tonight for last day. mione are 6omg per tablet so it has to be those increments. Got the bloody night swetas this cycle that I didn't last time and a headache this morning but apart from that no major sides.

Will start to poas this arvo on my opk's as well just in case!

Jen!!! :happydance:

Glowy - I can see the line and I am on the laptop (crap screen) and I don't have my glasses on (crap eyes). What I can't tell is if there is any colour or not, after my frer experience I am so not going to be testing early this cycle. I think we should all vow to! It's just too heartbreaking and with a few chemicals in my recent past I want a no doubt line a big fat eff off line next time I poas!!


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks for the PMA ladies but looks like I will be pressing the 'm' button on the CBFM tomorrow :wacko: temp drop this morning. 

Sooooooo....do I try one more cycle of Soy. I think I probably will....and go for CD3-7...the CD2-6 messed up my cycle after really (only 19 days long!). Here's to a 2012 baby eh??? :hugs:


----------



## Lisa2701

Just wondering... sorry if this is a silly question, i'm new to soy.... but is there a limited amount of cycles you can take soy for or can you take it as many cycles as you like? Thanks ladies. x


----------



## happyshopper

I'm off the hospital at 11am for a breast exam and I'm so nervous. The doctor is going to think I'm nuts with all the supplements I'm taking, its such a long list. I'm sure he will look very disapproving of me. Please wish me luck xx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie im sure everything will be good :hugs:

Lisa everyone suggests you use Soy no longer than 6mths like Clomid users then give your body a rest from it x


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Poppy at least the wait is over soon xxx


----------



## Soili

Good luck, happyshopper! 

Hey, isn't breast exam supposed to be in the beginning of the cycle?


----------



## Glowstar

Good Luck Happyshopper :hugs::hugs: will check in later to see how you get on :winkwink:


----------



## Jen1802

Girls thank you for all the congratulations!! I'm still in disbelief! Keep thinking af is just round the corner as I keep getting crampy twinges on and off but I think that's normal at the beginning of pregnancy! Glowstar, has the witch showed up yet? The temp dip could have been an implantation dip! I def didn't implant until quite late as I kept testing all last week and every single one was a bfn until 17dpo! You're not out till the witch shows up! Good luck happyshopper, let us know how you get on! Keeping everything crossed that it's nothing to worry about!! xoxo


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks poppy, thats good to know. Going to try soy CD2-6 this month, hoping it helps. I've also started temping just to be sure i do ov. x


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Tested again...BFN :shrug: oh well not going to stress about it......just waiting for my temp to drop tomorrow and for the witch to appear :coffee:
> 
> Contemplating another cycle of soy :winkwink:

did your temp drop today?

also, this early on, if you were + testing again later in the same day would likely be - because your body doesnt make the much HCG that fast. it takes 2 days to incerase levels.


----------



## Round2

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me crashing in. Another anxious soy virgin here! Been TTC #2 for 19 months, I have had two MMC and CP in the last 12 months. Feeling kind of desperate so I thought I'd give it a shot. My cycles have been a little up and down lately. Usually OV around CD16.

I don't want to mess with my cycles too much, so I've decided to start on a very low dose of 50mg from CD 2-6. I'll be starting tonight. Has anyone ever taken such a low dosage to start? Hope I'm not wasting my time, I just want go easy to start.

Good luck girls, I hope this a short journey for us all!!


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone, sorry it was a breast clinic not a breast exam. Thank you all for your best wishes. Everything is fine and thankfully they didn't find anything bad. My first time having an ultrasound, I was dying to ask them to look at my lining to see how thick it was. I feel rather foolish :blush: now for getting so worried xxx
Glowstar, I really hope you get your :bfp: As Jen says, it depends on when the egg implanted itself. I think Im taking soy next time too xxx
Welcome Round2, it sounds like a good plan, you can always increase it if you need to. Good luck and I hope you get a quick :bfp: xxx


----------



## Jen1802

Love the avatar Happyshopper! What a cute furbaby!!! I'm so glad it turned out to be nothing serious! I wouldn't feel silly for getting worried, better to be safe rather than sorry! Where are you in your cycle now? How is the acupuncture going? xoxo


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Jen, the avatar is my baby Bentley. He looks a bit evil with glowing eyes but he is such a softie. I'm 10dpo but started spotting on Saturday so don't think it will long before the horrible witch comes knocking. The acupuncture is going a bit slow for my liking. She has only gave me gentle treatments so far because of the lump and because they were after ovulation. My first strong session will be Saturday but then she is on holiday for 2 weeks. I've ordered The Infertility Cure to get an idea of what herbs I can take to move things along a bit xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Sooooo glad all is well Happyshopper :hugs::kiss: 

Well AF still not here...tested again and BFN...I can see a hint of a line after an hour but It's an evap. The evil moo is playing with me :growlmad: sure she will be here in full force tomorrow with another temp drop...either that or some old egg is wandering around my womb with it's zimmer and taking it's time :haha:
On a serious note :blush: I think I'm out....OK about it...you just have to be don't you :winkwink: so just waiting now for cycle #7 to start....lucky #7 hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Glowstar :hugs: sorry you think the witch is coming for you. FX it will be May :bfp: for both of us. Sending lots of :dust: your way xxx


----------



## Jen1802

Glowstar that really made me laugh! I still think you're pregnant! Sure I was positive I wasn't, I didn't get any hint of a line until I was 17dpo. If there is defo colour in the test line then I don't think its an evap! Have you tried a different brand? I actually went a bit mental and spent a small fortune on loads of diff brands, asda, tesco's, superdrug and boots own brands I thought were the best...they were still only giving me ghost lines but there was colour there so I forked out for a clearblue digital and sure enough it came back with 1-2 weeks pregnant in black and white...couldn't argue with that now! lol. 
Happyshopper I think Bentley is super cute! I've two dogs too, a newfoundland and a retriever. I just love furbabies! Have you thought about going to a different practitioner who can prescribe you the herbs? I originally had started going to a practitioner who only did acupuncture and I changed after two weeks as I was convinced the herbs would speed everything up...I reckon I was right on that front! xox


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Jen, perhaps I will try another practitioner while she is on her hols. I think he is cute too but I'm biased. I have another miniature schnauzer called Scooter who is a mischievous little dog. Hopefully I have attached a picture of them. I must admit I do spoil them, I think their noses will be pushed out of joint when a baby arrives xxx
 



Attached Files:







Picture July 2010 113.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## debzie

Jen congratulations hunni another soy babs. 

Glowstar I think you are still in I saw that line and Im on my phone.

Happyshopper so glad everything is ok with you and your dogs are sooo cute.

Miss c I had more side effects with soy this cycle but did up the dose, also spotted for less time. Had night sweats and headaches each morning. 

My CM is watery already and cervix very soft, hopefully I will ovulate a bit sooner this month. Started OPKs and have a line they are usually stark white until a day or so before I get the positive. Got the skin of a teenager too. 

Just feeling crap at the moment.

I really do hate this part more then the two week wait.

Enough of the negativity just felt like having a rant. Sorry ladies.


----------



## Jen1802

They are so adorable Happyshopper! I really like giant schauzners! Always wanted one of those! Just love the face shape, they remind me of little old men with the big eyebrows and beards! XO


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Jen :hugs: the test I did earlier didn't appear to have any colour :wacko: oh well will see what tomorrow brings, sure the temps in the morning will tell me something :winkwink:

I love dogs too...I used to breed and show cocker spaniels.....I only have one now called Lola :kiss:


----------



## Miss_C

Round2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me crashing in. Another anxious soy virgin here! Been TTC #2 for 19 months, I have had two MMC and CP in the last 12 months. Feeling kind of desperate so I thought I'd give it a shot. My cycles have been a little up and down lately. Usually OV around CD16.
> 
> I don't want to mess with my cycles too much, so I've decided to start on a very low dose of 50mg from CD 2-6. I'll be starting tonight. Has anyone ever taken such a low dosage to start? Hope I'm not wasting my time, I just want go easy to start.
> 
> Good luck girls, I hope this a short journey for us all!!

50mg of soy is equivalent to 25mg of clomid and 50mg is the minimum dose they normally start with so I am not sure if such a low dose will achieve anything. Someone else a little more epxerienced may be able to shed a little more light?


----------



## Lisa2701

Glowstar - my mum show'd and bred cocker spaniels. Brilliant little dogs, they are soooo good with my son, such good family dogs. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Really? I might know her!!!

here is Lola

https://www.glowstar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/lola_head.JPG


----------



## Lisa2701

awww shes lovely. My mum wasn't a Massive name or anything but her kennel name was cazden??


----------



## mrsdh

Round2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me crashing in. Another anxious soy virgin here! Been TTC #2 for 19 months, I have had two MMC and CP in the last 12 months. Feeling kind of desperate so I thought I'd give it a shot. My cycles have been a little up and down lately. Usually OV around CD16.
> 
> I don't want to mess with my cycles too much, so I've decided to start on a very low dose of 50mg from CD 2-6. I'll be starting tonight. Has anyone ever taken such a low dosage to start? Hope I'm not wasting my time, I just want go easy to start.
> 
> Good luck girls, I hope this a short journey for us all!!

Hi round2 :wave:
Im also another soy virgin! I started this month on 120mg on days 3-7. So far no ovulation and im now cd18! Usually ovulate cds 14-16. I would start with 100mg as thats supposed to be the equivalent to 50mg of clomid. So far from my own experience,im not sure if i would take them again. Bit worried it has stopped me ovulating this cycle.. That said as you can see it also has brought alot of bfps to other ladies, i really hope you will be one of them :) Good luck xxxx


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi mrsdh, this is my first cycle on soy too, I am only on CD3 though so no idea what its going to do to my cycles. Good luck!!


----------



## mrsdh

Lisa2701 said:


> Hi mrsdh, this is my first cycle on soy too, I am only on CD3 though so no idea what its going to do to my cycles. Good luck!!

Thanks lisa2701, good luck to you aswell babes xx


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi girls, well cd18 for me, have had 3 highs on cbfm and today got my peak. OPK positive yesterday. I usually ov cd 14 -16 too. I am currently having the worst ov pains and backache I've ever had. Worried that its my endometriosis, and that doc didn't get it all last month but its def something to do with the soy. Will keep you informed. mrsdh you'll ov soon don't worry. x


----------



## hoppinforbabe

got my pos opk today right on time really!! cd13 oh I hope soy works!!! wish me luck!!!


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Thanks Jen :hugs: the test I did earlier didn't appear to have any colour :wacko: oh well will see what tomorrow brings, sure the temps in the morning will tell me something :winkwink:
> 
> I love dogs too...I used to breed and show cocker spaniels.....I only have one now called Lola :kiss:

i'm with them, i still think you are PG :)

how strong are your tests glowstar? my first test or 2 didnt show anything until well after the time limit(we arent SUPPOSED to look at those lol) but in all my months TTC i never even had a hint of a line, no evaps even. and clearly it meant something ;)


----------



## Round2

Thanks for all the info ladies. I'm aware it's a pretty low dosage and probably won't do much. I did some googling on 25mg of clomid and it seems that it's sometimes prescribed for women with decent cycles, so I'll give it a shot. If nothing happens, then I'll increase the dose next month. I'm still debatting whether to start on CD2 or CD3 though. Any insight??


----------



## prettymachine

CD 2 worked for me the first time.


----------



## Glowstar

Still no AF....tested again and got this within time limit...but not even sure it has any colour...looks more like a ghost line to me, it's a total screen tilter :shrug:

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo0293.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo0292.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wanttobeamum

I can definatly see some thing :happydance: and that's on my phone screen.
fx for you glowstar.:dust:


----------



## poppy666

I see it glowstar go get a superdrug test ICs only good once your about 17dpo :yipee::yipee:


----------



## poppy666

I tweaked your piccy :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







glow.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Glowstar

Well looks like I am bleeding...weird as NO AF symtpoms today at all...oh well :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Just see how the bleed goes sweetie xx


----------



## Lisa2701

I definitely see a line too glowstar! I had a little bleeding during the early days of pregnancy with my son so you could still have a chance... GOOD LUCK!!! And I agree about trying another test ;)


----------



## happyshopper

Jen1802 said:


> They are so adorable Happyshopper! I really like giant schauzners! Always wanted one of those! Just love the face shape, they remind me of little old men with the big eyebrows and beards! XO

I like giant schnauzers but they would never fit on my lap. My OH says they look like Sergeant Majors xxx
Well the bitchy witch is here, only 2 days early too. My acupuncturist did say that my AF could come early or late so I suppose something's working, I just need it to go the other way. It's wierd too as I have barely any pain. 
I'm a bit confused on what to do, whether to take soy or not? Last month I took AC but I don't know whether I give it a bit longer to work. I'm going to have to make up my mind but decisivenes was never my strong point xxx
Lola is so cute Glowstar. Cocker Spaniels are great dogs, so full of fun xxx


----------



## Round2

Good luck Glowstar, I had bleeding with last pregnancy early on.


----------



## holls147

How many times should you try soy if it didn't work on the first cycle? I think it made my ovulation strong last cycle, but I didn't get a bfp.


----------



## Kimmy74

Good luck Glowstar, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I see the line too.

Happyshopper can you tell me what accupuncture feels like, I'm getting it next week. Can't wait to start. How long have you been doing it and how often?

Oh I heard you should do soy only for 3 months then give it a rest for a couple.


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Well looks like I am bleeding...weird as NO AF symtpoms today at all...oh well :cry:

is it normal or light? some women still have a withdrawl bleed the first month or two... it JUST happened to the girl that sits next to me at work...cuz i def see a line again... i wanna say evap lines are not that detectable on a pic.


----------



## mrsdh

AT LAST!! Cd 19- Ewcm and positive opk :happydance::yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Yah mrsdh go get those goods missy :haha::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Glowstar

Well this is bright red heavy flow blood....so no 'real' BFP for me this time around. 

Poppy you are soooooooo sweet for tweaking that pic.....bless you :hugs: Prettymachine....thanks for giving me PMA!!!! I'll hold on to it...and Happyshopper, Lisa etc...thanks for all your comments and PMA.

Guess the old witch chased my little old egg out the womb....onto cycle #7 :wacko:


----------



## holls147

Kimmy74 said:


> Good luck Glowstar, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I see the line too.
> 
> Happyshopper can you tell me what accupuncture feels like, I'm getting it next week. Can't wait to start. How long have you been doing it and how often?
> 
> Oh I heard you should do soy only for 3 months then give it a rest for a couple.

Kimmy, thought I would give my acupuncture thoughts :) I've had 9 acu sessions so far. Started after o'd last cycle and now I'm in the middle of my current cycle. It doesn't hurt. I mean you feel the prick of the needle, but after that you don't feel it. Sometimes I get so relaxed sitting in that dark room I totally doze off. Which for me is positive sign because I have insomnia. (which my practitioner thinks is causing my infertility) I'm also really anxious all of the time and that has subsided with acupuncture. It has been great for me so far. Not sure if I'll get my bfp this cycle. Personally for me I think it's going to take more than once cycle to balance me out since I've waited so long to start trying things!


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Everyone,
Something wierd is happening, my AF has gone. Last night and this morning I had AF cramps and this morning there was bright red blood. But the cramps stopped by lunchtime and so has the blood. I think my progesterone levels are fluctuating wildy this month. The witch should definately be here by Friday xxx
Sorry Glowstar that the witch got you, but it wont be long before you get your real :bfp: xxx
Yah :happydance: MrsDH, better get busy xxx
Hi Kimmy, as Holls says it doesn't hurt at all and its an interesting experience. I felt very relaxed the 1st session but since then have not been able to chill out as much. I think I may try another acupuncturist. Its definately worth a try xxx
Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Kimmy74

Really sorry Glowstar, it will happen soon, try to stay positive.

Holls and Happyshopper thanks for the info, I joined the other thread on acupuncture and am really buzzed about it, it sounds perfect for me.

Great news mrsdh, woohoo, I too finally ovulated yesterday, a few days late, pain was so strong in my left ovary, never had that before and ewcm, hardly ever! This is also my first cycle post my lap and hsg so I've got everything crossed. Hoping and praying I get my bfp this cycle. It would be a miracle after being diagnosed with endo......


----------



## Jen1802

happyshopper said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> They are so adorable Happyshopper! I really like giant schauzners! Always wanted one of those! Just love the face shape, they remind me of little old men with the big eyebrows and beards! XO
> 
> I like giant schnauzers but they would never fit on my lap. My OH says they look like Sergeant Majors xxx
> Well the bitchy witch is here, only 2 days early too. My acupuncturist did say that my AF could come early or late so I suppose something's working, I just need it to go the other way. It's wierd too as I have barely any pain.
> I'm a bit confused on what to do, whether to take soy or not? Last month I took AC but I don't know whether I give it a bit longer to work. I'm going to have to make up my mind but decisivenes was never my strong point xxx
> Lola is so cute Glowstar. Cocker Spaniels are great dogs, so full of fun xxxClick to expand...

Happyshopper that means the acupuncture is def working! My first cycle doing it I didn't get any pain at all, no cramps or bloating...I just started bleeding all of a sudden but when I quizzed my tcm practitioner she said that in traditional chinese medicine they don't believe your periods should be painful at all! In fact there is something wrong if it is painful...:happydance::happydance::happydance: brilliant its defo working!! xoxo


----------



## mrsdh

Thank you poppy- I'm on the case to catch this damn egg!
Kimmy- that's fab news about your ovulation. Also combined with just having the hsg you are 30% more fertile for up to 3 months, yippee!!
Happyshopper- I have acupuncture and also second what jen1802 has said about TCM. They view painful cramping as abnormal. You have to try and clear your mind about western medicine and be open minded about Chinese medicine. It's great that you never had much pain. The AC will of also helped with that too.


----------



## prettymachine

happyshopper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Something wierd is happening, my AF has gone. Last night and this morning I had AF cramps and this morning there was bright red blood. But the cramps stopped by lunchtime and so has the blood. I think my progesterone levels are fluctuating wildy this month. The witch should definately be here by Friday xxx
> Sorry Glowstar that the witch got you, but it wont be long before you get your real :bfp: xxx
> Yah :happydance: MrsDH, better get busy xxx
> Hi Kimmy, as Holls says it doesn't hurt at all and its an interesting experience. I felt very relaxed the 1st session but since then have not been able to chill out as much. I think I may try another acupuncturist. Its definately worth a try xxx
> Good luck everyone :dust:

has it come back? or could it have been implantation?


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Everyone,
I don't know what's going on :shrug:. I feel like I'm on my period (v. crampy) but no flow just a lot of spotting of what looks to be fresh blood. It doesn't feel right and I feel so far from a :bfp: then ever. I will let you know what happens this afternoon xxx
Hi Prettymachine, I've never had any experience of IB but my gut tells me its not. Probably the witch playing a crappy trick on me xx


----------



## mrsdh

happyshopper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I don't know what's going on :shrug:. I feel like I'm on my period (v. crampy) but no flow just a lot of spotting of what looks to be fresh blood. It doesn't feel right and I feel so far from a :bfp: then ever. I will let you know what happens this afternoon xxx
> Hi Prettymachine, I've never had any experience of IB but my gut tells me its not. Probably the witch playing a crappy trick on me xx

Happyshopper- I've had IB twice . I always thought Af was just trying to get going. I also had my usual cramps. I have fx that you have a little surprise waiting for you xx


----------



## Jen1802

happyshopper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I don't know what's going on :shrug:. I feel like I'm on my period (v. crampy) but no flow just a lot of spotting of what looks to be fresh blood. It doesn't feel right and I feel so far from a :bfp: then ever. I will let you know what happens this afternoon xxx
> Hi Prettymachine, I've never had any experience of IB but my gut tells me its not. Probably the witch playing a crappy trick on me xx

When are you due back at your acupuncturist? IB as far as I'm aware is bright red but not loads of it! I was cramping all last week and over the weekend and even a few times over the past few days so it could be a sign of pregnancy. Sure I was convinced af was going to arrive as usual! When is the witch due for you? Are you late??? Oh how are you not running out and testing!!! The suspense is killing me!! xoxo:hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

Jen1802 said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I don't know what's going on :shrug:. I feel like I'm on my period (v. crampy) but no flow just a lot of spotting of what looks to be fresh blood. It doesn't feel right and I feel so far from a :bfp: then ever. I will let you know what happens this afternoon xxx
> Hi Prettymachine, I've never had any experience of IB but my gut tells me its not. Probably the witch playing a crappy trick on me xx
> 
> 
> ive never had IB either, but i def had implantation cramps, and def was convinced it was AF coming.
> 
> i have heard many women think their IB is their period coming a few days early and dont suspect pregnancy. if they can do that, it must be loads of it. i also know it lasts 1-7 days.Click to expand...


----------



## prettymachine

Jen1802, how are you feeling?


----------



## happyshopper

[/QUOTE]
Happyshopper- I've had IB twice . I always thought Af was just trying to get going. I also had my usual cramps. I have fx that you have a little surprise waiting for you xx[/QUOTE]

That seems a good way to describe it. I'm still bleeding but its extremely light and it's pinky in colour. But isn't it a bit late to be IB. I do honestly think it is the :witch: and I don't mind that much if it is, I just wish she would either get here or shove off xxx
Hi Jen, you made me chuckle :haha:. I will feel a bit foolish tomorrow when I tell you my AF is finally here. My AF should start tomorrow at the latest so I'll test Saturday if AF has not properly arrived. My next acupuncture session is this Saturday and then she'll be on holiday for 2 weeks, so it doesn't look likely she'll be able to cure me this month. I'll keep you informed xxx


----------



## prettymachine

your AF wasnt even due yet? i missed that part, that seems more promising :)


----------



## Round2

Happyhopper you can get IB bleeding anytime in the first few weeks. My last pregnancy I had it around 5 weeks. It does sound very intriguing...I don't want to get your hopes up, but I've had pregnancies start that very same way.

Going to take my 3rd dose of soy tonight. Thinking about upping the dosage tonight a bit. I'm still really nervous about taking this stuff. I hope it doesn't mess around with my cycle too much. Haven't had any side effects - I'm actually getting less headaches than usual!! I do feel a little hormonal/emotional...but I guess TTC for 19 months will do that to you!!


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi all you lovely ladies, how are we all today? Jeeze, I am on day 4 of taking soy, apart from the odd head ache i haven't had many side effects but boy do I feel like i have major PMS today. No idea if its linked to the soy or just a coincidence but i'm so stressed. Anyone else had that while taking soy? Tomorrows my last day of taking it anyway. 

Oh and when should i started taking opk's?


----------



## Round2

Lisa2701 said:


> Hi all you lovely ladies, how are we all today? Jeeze, I am on day 4 of taking soy, apart from the odd head ache i haven't had many side effects but boy do I feel like i have major PMS today. No idea if its linked to the soy or just a coincidence but i'm so stressed. Anyone else had that while taking soy? Tomorrows my last day of taking it anyway.
> 
> Oh and when should i started taking opk's?

I'm feeling kind of PMS too. Thought it was just me, but maybe it is a side effect????

I read somewhere today that you can get false positive OPK's and to not start testing until 5 days after you last pill. Not sure how true it is. I also found this 'Clomid Calculator', just gives you a rough idea of when to expect OV based on the days you took clomid/soy:

https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks Round2 thats a big help. that calculator is great!

As silly as this may sound I i hate all this waiting about, I find this part of my cycle harder than or at least the same as the TWW, think partly because I can't do anything about trying to get a BFP, no point in testing with opks or hpt, nothing to think about other than "wonder if i'll O this month", this part of your cycle is just a little boring LOL. Anyone else feeling like this Or am i just being weird?


----------



## Round2

This the wort part of the cycle for me too....well next to BFN days. I stress about OV and BDing too. My favourite is the week after OV. You've done everything you can do and you've got a little hope.


----------



## Jen1802

OMG, OMG I would totally be poas Happyshopper!! If the witch doesn't turn up tomorrow please go and test!!!
Prettymachine I'm doing well, been tired and hormonal (in other words a bad tempered mega bitch with dh!) but aside from that I'm good!! Still can't believe I'm pregnant!!! 
XOX


----------



## happyshopper

Hi again,
Thanks for your replies, you've all been lovely.
No AF yet though still bleeding and cramping. Maybe it is a very light period; I really wished I took my temp this morning but I forgot :dohh:. I've never gone past 12DPO so if my temps are staying up tomorrow morning, Ill promise I will test Jen. I'm not getting my hopes up as I really, really cant imagine that I will get that far xxx
:hugs: and :dust: been sent to everyone xxx


----------



## mrsdh

Happy shopper i got IB at 12dpo. Thought i had come on earlier. It was brown and then watery pink.xx


----------



## Glowstar

happyshopper said:


> Hi again,
> Thanks for your replies, you've all been lovely.
> No AF yet though still bleeding and cramping. Maybe it is a very light period; I really wished I took my temp this morning but I forgot :dohh:. I've never gone past 12DPO so if my temps are staying up tomorrow morning, Ill promise I will test Jen. I'm not getting my hopes up as I really, really cant imagine that I will get that far xxx
> :hugs: and :dust: been sent to everyone xxx

I think you Ov'd earlier than FF is saying :shrug: I think you Ov'd on CD15. I am soooo hoping this might be it for you :hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Happyshopper good stuff I'm hoping the witch suddenly disappears tomorrow and you'll be running to boots first thing in the morning! 
Glowstar did af show up properly or are you still spotting??? 

Round2 and Lisa the run up to ovulation was the worst part for me too...especially waiting to see when exactly you are going to bloody ovulate! It just always felt like such a guessing game even with the opks and temping!! Good luck girls hopefully this will be your cycle!!! xoxo


----------



## fieraentara

Hi everyone! Just started TTC again, took a month off to relax and get my head back on straight. I heard from a friend about using soy as a "natural clomid." And judging by the 457 pages of info ( O.O ) I would say that this is something I should look into.

Do you guys have any good links, blog posts, etc that are good for a beginner? DH and I have been TTC for about 6 months actively (2 years NTNP) we are both a large people and exercise a couple times a week. I've been to a doctor and couldn't find anything wrong. (If you want to know more please read my journal).

Thanks everyone and Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Jen...thanks for asking...but I am having the heaviest AF since starting TTC in November, it's like pouring bright red blood with lot's of clots! (tmi!) horrible!!

Starting Soy again tomorrow though, so onwards and upwards :thumbup: hope you are feeling well :hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Glowstar said:


> Jen...thanks for asking...but I am having the heaviest AF since starting TTC in November, it's like pouring bright red blood with lot's of clots! (tmi!) horrible!!
> 
> Starting Soy again tomorrow though, so onwards and upwards :thumbup: hope you are feeling well :hugs:

Aw Glowstar, I'm so gutted!:cry: Was totally convinced this was your cycle!! Stupid flipping witch!! Have you thought about trying acupuncture? I've probably asked everyone on this thread whether they've considered it or not but I swear its been a total lifesaver for me! xox


----------



## Miss_C

ok what am I doing wrong, can't get that clomid calculator to work for me!! I put in april 8 and hit calculate and nothing hapens - grrrrrr - is it my pc blocking something like a pop up etc?

can I ask a small favour - I hopped on looking for news from HappyShopper and saw the flashing BFP sign but the post said no bfp! Can we only use the flasher when it IS a bfp? I got all excited :dohh: or is this just me?

cd10 and O should be any day from Sunday onwards so we are well into the :sex: planned aerly night last night but ended up watching some stuff on telly but still managed to get one in but hubby overslept this morning!! CD12 is my "normal" O day and by shifting from 4-8 with the soy to 3-7 hopefully will make O on "normal" day got all excited last month thinking I had a longer LP but nup O'd later!!!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Brynden

Hey Ladies... question for you... I took soy days 3-7..... I'm now on CD 11 and had some ewcm with some streaks of brownish/pinkish blood in it... is this a good sign/bad sign? Has anyone had this before? I normally ovulate around CD 15 or 16 and only one time have I ever seen a little bit of pink in the ewcm... however that was the month I got pregnant... so... maybe this is a good sign?? My OPK's are getting darker but not positive yet...


----------



## Lisa2701

Oh my gosh ladies.... Please tell me you've had this.... I can't lie next to my hubby tonight because the smell or his body spray/aftershave whatever it is is literally making me feel REALLY sick! I normally LOVE his aftershave etc but i have had to make a lame excuse to get out of bed tonight as i just can't bare it:sick:, my sense of smell is sooo heightened today that I have resorted to putting vicks along my top lip under my nose so that is all i can smell.... :dohh:

I can only assume that this has something to do with the soy:shrug:? has anyone else had it?


----------



## prettymachine

yes, but i am pregnant, so i that is why i have that problem lol. 

i dotn recall the soy causing this.


----------



## Lisa2701

prettymachine said:


> yes, but i am pregnant, so i that is why i have that problem lol.
> 
> i dotn recall the soy causing this.

Congratulations on your pregnancy!!


I am not sure what is causing it but its a big problem cause as soon as I enter my bedroom i can smell it (the aftershave etc) and its making me feel very queezy...but i want to go to bed!:sleep:. i have read that high estrogen levels can cause hightened smell.... would you likely to have high estrogen levels while taking soy? i know soy is meant to be an estrogen receptor shrug:) if i am right, but would that cause the same effects as normal estrogen :shrug:. hope that makes sense. Clearly i am way too early in my cycle to be pregnant so the soy is the only thing i can think of that is causing this. :shrug:


----------



## prettymachine

i know soy does contain estrogen... maybe if you have very large amounts of it? i never felt any different with the soy but i know a lot of these ladies have :)


----------



## Lisa2701

I've been taking 120mg of soy for the last 4 days. didn't think this was overly high. who knows what is causing it but i've never experienced anything like it, even during pregnancy, its very strange. 
My son has autism and therefore he has heightened senses and my hubby's aftershave and lynx is very offensive to his sense of smell, now i have a little more of an appreciation for what he's talking about when he says the smell is disgusting ....it REALLY is disgusting. 

that being said... i need to try to go back to bed. :( so tired.


----------



## happyshopper

Darn it, I think the :witch: has finally arrived or maybe she has been here all along, who knows :shrug:!!!. She is still acting a bit odd; still quite light and cramps have gone but the bleeding is much more similar to my normal AF. I had a lovely dream too where I got a +ve on a HPT last night. 
I'm so confused as to when I should class CD1, Wednesday or Today :shrug: as it impacts quite a lot on when I should start taking soy. I'll think I'll start it tomorrow as I think the worse that can happen is I ovulate late. 
I wish I had better news for you. You've all been so kind and supportive that I wish I could have done this month for you. :hugs: to you all. I'm getting my strategy together for May and the witch has had it. 200mg of soy per day, acupuncture, progesterone cream; how can I fail? 
I wish everyone lots of luck and :dust: xxx


----------



## Jen1802

happyshopper said:


> Darn it, I think the :witch: has finally arrived or maybe she has been here all along, who knows :shrug:!!!. She is still acting a bit odd; still quite light and cramps have gone but the bleeding is much more similar to my normal AF. I had a lovely dream too where I got a +ve on a HPT last night.
> I'm so confused as to when I should class CD1, Wednesday or Today :shrug: as it impacts quite a lot on when I should start taking soy. I'll think I'll start it tomorrow as I think the worse that can happen is I ovulate late.
> I wish I had better news for you. You've all been so kind and supportive that I wish I could have done this month for you. :hugs: to you all. I'm getting my strategy together for May and the witch has had it. 200mg of soy per day, acupuncture, progesterone cream; how can I fail?
> I wish everyone lots of luck and :dust: xxx

Aw happyshopper that sucks! Do me a favour though do an opk test just to make sure your not prego as I'm not sure what soy would do if you were but I'm sure it couldn't be good. If you a positive opk then more than likely you are pregnant...I'm saying opk coz all good girls ttc have at least 10 of them lying around their house at any given time! LOL. XOXO


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Jen,
I can do one better, I do have a couple of Tesco HPT hanging around. I've had them so long that they are bound to past their use by date soon. Not that I think I'm pregnant, but I'll test tomorrow morning just so I know for sure before my acupuncture session. I don't think she will do a strong session if there is any doubt and I want this spotting sorted asap.
Thanks Jen, I hope you are feeling well. Any sign of MS yet xxx


----------



## Jen1802

happyshopper said:


> Hi Jen,
> I can do one better, I do have a couple of Tesco HPT hanging around. I've had them so long that they are bound to past their use by date soon. Not that I think I'm pregnant, but I'll test tomorrow morning just so I know for sure before my acupuncture session. I don't think she will do a strong session if there is any doubt and I want this spotting sorted asap.
> Thanks Jen, I hope you are feeling well. Any sign of MS yet xxx

Good stuff, I'm just paranoid you could be and then it gets messed up by a strong acu session and soy! Also that's a pretty good reason to go poas...they'll be past their use by date if you don't! lol. Nope no sign of ms, I didn't get any at all with dd so I'm thinking I won't get any this time either...I have a strong constitution! Actually aside from no period and the odd crampy twinges every now and then I didn't get any symptoms of pregnancy....like literally nothing! Made me super paranoid first time round but I think I'm just one of those people that don't get that many...always makes me look forward to having that first scan and a bump too so I know everything is ticking along ok! Let me know how you get on with the tests! XOXO


----------



## Miss_C

well I am on a promise! DP gone to bed cos he is exhausted and too tired to bd, he is seriously snoring down the neighbourhood right now! Sure sign he is tired so he has promised me a nudge in the morning if we wake before Jake or we'll get one away whilst Jake naps in the arvo!! My vote is for the AM so we can do another top up at night!!

oh and by the way we NEVER need an excuse to pee on something! but boo to the witch happy, cd1 is when you need to use a tampon or pad, I see on your chart it's still listed as spotting.


----------



## holls147

Happy shopper- I have the same strategy for you this month! Acupuncture, progesterone cream! I'll probably pick up the soy again next cycle.


----------



## prettymachine

happyshopper said:


> Darn it, I think the :witch: has finally arrived or maybe she has been here all along, who knows :shrug:!!!. She is still acting a bit odd; still quite light and cramps have gone but the bleeding is much more similar to my normal AF. I had a lovely dream too where I got a +ve on a HPT last night.
> I'm so confused as to when I should class CD1, Wednesday or Today :shrug: as it impacts quite a lot on when I should start taking soy. I'll think I'll start it tomorrow as I think the worse that can happen is I ovulate late.
> I wish I had better news for you. You've all been so kind and supportive that I wish I could have done this month for you. :hugs: to you all. I'm getting my strategy together for May and the witch has had it. 200mg of soy per day, acupuncture, progesterone cream; how can I fail?
> I wish everyone lots of luck and :dust: xxx

i agree, even if you are bleeding please test before taking the soy... you cant be too careful!


----------



## happyshopper

holls147 said:


> Happy shopper- I have the same strategy for you this month! Acupuncture, progesterone cream! I'll probably pick up the soy again next cycle.

FX this strategy works for us both. Good luck xxx


----------



## debzie

Sooo sorry happyshopper and glowstar fresh cycle and new start. Im still lurking around waiting to ovulate OPKs are starting to get darker so hopefully it will be soon. OH had some bad news that he has not got any work until wed but I am over the moon at that, means he will defo be home when I ovulate.

Miss C wonder if we ovulate on the same day this cycle too? x

Good luck to all you ladies. x


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Debzie, I can confirm that the :witch: has definitely arrived. Never mind I'm enjoying a drink (or 2) tonight.
There is a silver lining to every cloud, its sounds like you'll have ample opportunity to catch that eggy. I have everything crossed for you this month xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Glowstar said:


> Jen...thanks for asking...but I am having the heaviest AF since starting TTC in November, it's like pouring bright red blood with lot's of clots! (tmi!) horrible!!
> 
> Starting Soy again tomorrow though, so onwards and upwards :thumbup: hope you are feeling well :hugs:

How much are you going to take? Im thinking 200mg from days 3-8 xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry the witch got you :nope::hugs:

I think I will do CD3-7 and 160,160,160,200,200 :shrug: can't remember what doses I took before. Not doing the CD2-6 as that caused me to Ov on C10...CD3-7 kept my Ov normal CD14. 

1st batch tonight...with a glass of wine (obviously!! :haha:) :hugs:


----------



## fieraentara

Ok this may be a stupid question but..... is soy a pill you take or a shot... or is it some type of tea.. :blush::blush::blush:

Sorry still kinda new to TTC :wacko:


----------



## Miss_C

it comes in capsule form


----------



## Glowstar

Not sure where you get them from in the US but I ma sure one of the ladies on here will help you :flower:

Took my first dose last night...no side effects...but then I didn't have any last time either.

I have ordered OH some Maca....it's supposed to increase libido and sperm count by up to 200% :happydance: I might take some too as it's also supposed to help balance out hormone levels throughout your cycle. I have read a few threads on here where people seem to have great success with it. As it's a food supplement I think you can take it along with Soy.


----------



## Euronova

Quick question..... i have long cycles and got super PMS (but i didn't know i was PMS, i thought i was just loosing the plot waiting for AF)
Anyhow I took Soy on CD -1 in a crazy attempt to do something (not sure what lol) anyway I therefore decided to keep taking it for 5 days. (so Cd-1, CD1, CD2, CD3, CD4) I am right to think I might ovulate super early? i ovulate really late (if at all) so would it work or have i completely messed it up for this cycle???


----------



## prettymachine

for soy in the us, go to walmart!


----------



## Lisa2701

Wish I could help with the questions but I am totally new to this myself. 

Finished my last does of soy yesterday, have felt a little lousy last couple of days, so queezy and certain (most) smells making me feel ILL (even poor hubby smelled funny....think I may have given him a complex :haha: ) and guess what..... FF has given me 5 days worth of VIP for a trial, shame I couldn't have activated it in a few days time though so I could have used it when I was expecting to ov. lol. Nevermind, might sign up to the VIP after the five days anyway but thought it was good timing...ish!


----------



## happyshopper

Euronova said:


> Quick question..... i have long cycles and got super PMS (but i didn't know i was PMS, i thought i was just loosing the plot waiting for AF)
> Anyhow I took Soy on CD -1 in a crazy attempt to do something (not sure what lol) anyway I therefore decided to keep taking it for 5 days. (so Cd-1, CD1, CD2, CD3, CD4) I am right to think I might ovulate super early? i ovulate really late (if at all) so would it work or have i completely messed it up for this cycle???

Sorry Im not sure. With your long cycles I think that all it can do is improve it. Good luck xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Glowstar said:


> Sorry the witch got you :nope::hugs:
> 
> I think I will do CD3-7 and 160,160,160,200,200 :shrug: can't remember what doses I took before. Not doing the CD2-6 as that caused me to Ov on C10...CD3-7 kept my Ov normal CD14.
> 
> 1st batch tonight...with a glass of wine (obviously!! :haha:) :hugs:

Thanks Glowstar :hugs:. Wine only adds to the potency :thumbup: No matter how many times I take it, I'm always nervous about the first dose. Where did you get the maca? It sounds great xxx


----------



## Jen1802

I got macca for dh from an online health food shop. If you look on here there should be a thread called resisting the title wonky cycles r us..boarding the maca train to bfp or something along those lines. That's where I found the link to get it from! I had dh taking it so it could also have contributed to our bfp...certainly didn't do any harm!! xoxo


----------



## Kimmy74

Anyone felt like they ovulated twice? I'm 4 dpo ov but am having similar ov pain but on the other side and creamy cm. Just a thought? Might bd tonight just to be sure to be sure.......


----------



## Jen1802

Kimmy I kept thinking I was getting the twinges but nothing was coming of them...keep bd just in case!! xoxo


----------



## Glowstar

Only ordered the Maca Friday so going to start it as soon as it arrives :thumbup:


----------



## Erica92

I def 2nd the Maca. I took it in addition to Soy the month I got pg. I too am a late ovulater and I find that it def makes my ovulation earlier in the months that I have taken it! 

I didn't know about it increasing sperm count but hey can't hurt!


----------



## prettymachine

how are you doing erica? have you had any appointments? how far along are you? :)


----------



## Euronova

ohoh.... just checked out Maca.... OH is not so keen... he doesn't think he needs it :) might have to say it's vitamins :)


----------



## Glowstar

Just tell him it is a food supplement...which it is :winkwink: it's not actually a vitamin of any kind. I'm lucky as my OH is up for taking it...only thing is I know I will have to constantly remind him to take it which is a bit of a chore.
I might even be sneaky and break a couple of capsules in his cups of tea...do you think he will notice :haha::haha:


----------



## Euronova

ok just read him the wikipedia entry on Mac and he is up for it... that and the wellman conception vitamins.... taking my last amount of Soy today!!! Really wonder if it will do anything.... i am feeling pretty normal so far...(actually feeling Normal is a bit abnormal in itself!)


----------



## prettymachine

i had my OH taking zinc, ginseng, and men's multivitimans...he hated it, but he did it.(complaining the whole time lol.) i have not seen any of those vitamins since i got my + lol.


----------



## nevertogether

hi all, just wanted to join the thread if i can. i am taking 120mg soy days 5-9 this cycle and hoping that it gives me a stronger ovulation. i had a laporoscopy in february and i'm hopeful that these two things will do the trick. i have a different situation though, as i only get to try every few months because of the fact that DH and i are both military. our last shot was november, and it ended up being anovulatory that cycle, so we really haven't had a good shot since september of last year (if you call it that because i only saw him for two days...) we're very hopeful that this works. DH is arriving on monday, which will be cd16 for me. i've got my fingers crossed that ovulation will hold off until then, because during my year or so of charting, i have ovulated cd16-cd20. last cycle was a bit different, but i assume that is from my body regulating after the lap. :shrug: well, wanted to introduce myself and tell my story and jump on the soy bandwagon.

wishing you all luck that are in the 2ww :dust: and also to those with upcoming :baby: appointments!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Nevertogether....what an apt name!! and a warm welcome :hugs: 

I really hope the soy works for you...it seems to for a lot of ladies. I have taken it twice so far a couple of months ago but no success yet but think mine is more a matter of age (40) than anything else :winkwink: back on it again this cycle and getting OH on Maca...so fingers crossed :thumbup:

Hope your Ov stays away a and you Ov around CD18...that would be perfect, I'll be stalking your chart :kiss:


----------



## mrsdh

Glowstar- have you ordered maca capsules or the powder? I did buy maca powder a few months ago as it's cheaper than the capsules but couldn't stand the taste of it. Tried it on my porridge , yuk!! If it's the capsules how much were they Hun? I might give them a try next cycle xx


----------



## Jen1802

mrsdh said:


> Glowstar- have you ordered maca capsules or the powder? I did buy maca powder a few months ago as it's cheaper than the capsules but couldn't stand the taste of it. Tried it on my porridge , yuk!! If it's the capsules how much were they Hun? I might give them a try next cycle xx

I got the capsules for dh and i think they were only £8 or something like that! Don't think I could take just a powdered form. DH took them no probs I had to keep reminding him but they're good for just about everything so it would seem! xoxo


----------



## mrsdh

Jen1802 that was cheap! The ones in the health food shop were about £24!! Maybe I should look online? Did you take them aswell or just DH ? Xx


----------



## Jen1802

Just dh though I've heard they've great benefits for both men and women! Go on the thread resisting the title wonky cycles are us...boarding the maca traing to bfp central. Thats where I got the link for the maca I bought. 
xox


----------



## Glowstar

mrsdh said:


> Glowstar- have you ordered maca capsules or the powder? I did buy maca powder a few months ago as it's cheaper than the capsules but couldn't stand the taste of it. Tried it on my porridge , yuk!! If it's the capsules how much were they Hun? I might give them a try next cycle xx

Capsules...bought them off Ebay they were £7 including delivery for 100. You can always buy one of those pill maker kits if you already have the powder :shrug:


----------



## mrsdh

I've not heard of a pill maker kit? Will have to look it up. That would be ideal to use up the horrid tasting powder :) I can then get DH to take them. 
Don't know if I'll try soy next cycle as it delayed my ovulation by a week. Oh well better late than never :)


----------



## mrsdh

Glowstar said:


> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> Glowstar- have you ordered maca capsules or the powder? I did buy maca powder a few months ago as it's cheaper than the capsules but couldn't stand the taste of it. Tried it on my porridge , yuk!! If it's the capsules how much were they Hun? I might give them a try next cycle xx
> 
> Capsules...bought them off Ebay they were £7 including delivery for 100. You can always buy one of those pill maker kits if you already have the powder :shrug:Click to expand...

Also Glowstar are you planning on taking them too?? Or just your partner?


----------



## Euronova

nevertogether said:


> hi all, just wanted to join the thread if i can. i am taking 120mg soy days 5-9 this cycle and hoping that it gives me a stronger ovulation. i had a laporoscopy in february and i'm hopeful that these two things will do the trick. i have a different situation though, as i only get to try every few months because of the fact that DH and i are both military. our last shot was november, and it ended up being anovulatory that cycle, so we really haven't had a good shot since september of last year (if you call it that because i only saw him for two days...) we're very hopeful that this works. DH is arriving on monday, which will be cd16 for me. i've got my fingers crossed that ovulation will hold off until then, because during my year or so of charting, i have ovulated cd16-cd20. last cycle was a bit different, but i assume that is from my body regulating after the lap. :shrug: well, wanted to introduce myself and tell my story and jump on the soy bandwagon.
> 
> wishing you all luck that are in the 2ww :dust: and also to those with upcoming :baby: appointments!

Wow talk about a military operation! I find it hard enough seeing my OH all day everyday! Super good luck to you!!!


----------



## Glowstar

mrsdh said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> Glowstar- have you ordered maca capsules or the powder? I did buy maca powder a few months ago as it's cheaper than the capsules but couldn't stand the taste of it. Tried it on my porridge , yuk!! If it's the capsules how much were they Hun? I might give them a try next cycle xx
> 
> Capsules...bought them off Ebay they were £7 including delivery for 100. You can always buy one of those pill maker kits if you already have the powder :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Also Glowstar are you planning on taking them too?? Or just your partner?Click to expand...

I am going to take them too...supposed to regulate hormones...can't do any harm :thumbup:


----------



## mrsdh

I agree. Ill try anything to get a blooming bfp! Maca is a staple food for the peruvians and apparently they have very low infertility rate. In fact its virtually unheard of according to the statistics :thumbup:


----------



## Miss_C

well getting close to O for me, have buckets of ewcm happening today, thanks to the green tea, O has been delayed again thanks to the soy (please be working for a big fat juicy helathy egg! oh and just the one please!!) -ive opk's still but should see +ive tomorrow all being well.

Bubba has a rotten cold, full of mucus and coughing his little lungs up but we have managed to get in a few bd's around him.

I've just managed to score myself some part time work, some from home some on site and some on the weekend when hubby is home so a great balance all around. Very happy today. Hopefully that means "gourmet sex" tonight which according to the great sperm race really aids conception.


----------



## mrsdh

What's gourmet sex???


----------



## Lisa2701

mrsdh said:


> What's gourmet sex???

I didn't know either so I googled it.... so of what i've read gourmet sex is where you make sex as exciting and fun as it was at the beginning of your relationship. Apparently the more satisfied/excited the man is the more sperm he produces and also the better quality sperm he produces!! Worth a try!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsdh

Thanks lisa2701 :) it's so bloody hard to keep everything exciting when you have ttc for over 2 years :( running out of ideas to keep us going:wacko:


----------



## Miss_C

youtube the great sperm race it's fascinating

GOURMET SEX is best for conception, the harder he comes the faster the sperm are sent forth and there are more of them and they are healthier cos he draws from resources further down the line and the more turned on you are the more neutral your environment is as arousal juices are good for the spermies and then the better the orgasm the more your cervix dips down to suck em up the better!!! you must come AFTER he has ejaculated so even if it is manually done it's all good!! the cervix dips down into the vagina during orgasm and pulsates a bit like a vaccum cleaner!!

But yeah sometimes it's bloody hard after so many months/years of trying and just letting go and putting ttc out of your head but the above should be a great incentive!


----------



## Glowstar

Miss_C said:


> youtube the great sperm race it's fascinating
> 
> GOURMET SEX is best for conception, the harder he comes the faster the sperm are sent forth and there are more of them and they are healthier cos he draws from resources further down the line and the more turned on you are the more neutral your environment is as arousal juices are good for the spermies and then the better the orgasm the more your cervix dips down to suck em up the better!!! you must come AFTER he has ejaculated so even if it is manually done it's all good!! the cervix dips down into the vagina during orgasm and pulsates a bit like a vaccum cleaner!!
> 
> But yeah sometimes it's bloody hard after so many months/years of trying and just letting go and putting ttc out of your head but the above should be a great incentive!

My OH would call Gourmet sex a blow job :rofl::rofl::rofl: and when I say that I mean to COMPLETION!!


----------



## Jen1802

Haha, Glowstar that made me laugh so much! I wish bnb had a like button rather than just a quote and a thanks one...y'know the way they have on facebook? So, so funny! I think my dh would agree with you Glowstar! lol xox


----------



## Round2

Ha ha...."gourmet sex". I love it!! Can't remember what that's like, due to the fact that I've been TTC for 20 months and have a 4 year old!! I'm sure it works though. Maybe if I have just shave my legs it will be the same affect?? Ha..ha!!


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> youtube the great sperm race it's fascinating
> 
> GOURMET SEX is best for conception, the harder he comes the faster the sperm are sent forth and there are more of them and they are healthier cos he draws from resources further down the line and the more turned on you are the more neutral your environment is as arousal juices are good for the spermies and then the better the orgasm the more your cervix dips down to suck em up the better!!! you must come AFTER he has ejaculated so even if it is manually done it's all good!! the cervix dips down into the vagina during orgasm and pulsates a bit like a vaccum cleaner!!
> 
> But yeah sometimes it's bloody hard after so many months/years of trying and just letting go and putting ttc out of your head but the above should be a great incentive!
> 
> My OH would call Gourmet sex a blow job :rofl::rofl::rofl: and when I say that I mean to COMPLETION!!Click to expand...

to completetion? doesnt he know he doesnt get that after marriage? :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

lol :)


----------



## debzie

:rofl:Would agree with Glowstar my OH would think the same of gourmet sex.

I love the great sperm race it just makes you appreciate how hard it is to become pregnant.

OPKs have gone lighter again today so I dont know whether I surged overnight. Got an all but postitive before bed last night. Forgot to test with FMU then was really busy at work so did not test until 3.30pm so I could have missed it. Dont think I am going to bother with them next cycle.

By my body and temps I think I will ovulate today or tomorrow although the EWCM has not made an appearance yet been watery for days now.


----------



## Round2

debzie said:


> OPKs have gone lighter again today so I dont know whether I surged overnight. Got an all but postitive before bed last night. Forgot to test with FMU then was really busy at work so did not test until 3.30pm so I could have missed it. Dont think I am going to bother with them next cycle.

I never get positive OPK's. I've learned (after 20 months of TTC). That I just take one a day at the same time after holding my urine for 4 hours. For me I do it at 6pm. I can usually see a fade in and fade out pattern. I take the darkest stick as 'my positive'. It's never as dark at the test line, but it usually lines right up with my OV based on BBT.


----------



## Kimmy74

Has anyone used the male test fertility score? If so how did you find it?


----------



## Glowstar

Miss_C said:


> youtube the great sperm race it's fascinating
> 
> GOURMET SEX is best for conception, the harder he comes the faster the sperm are sent forth and there are more of them and they are healthier cos he draws from resources further down the line and the more turned on you are the more neutral your environment is as arousal juices are good for the spermies and then the better the orgasm the more your cervix dips down to suck em up the better!!! you must come AFTER he has ejaculated so even if it is manually done it's all good!! the cervix dips down into the vagina during orgasm and pulsates a bit like a vaccum cleaner!!
> 
> But yeah sometimes it's bloody hard after so many months/years of trying and just letting go and putting ttc out of your head but the above should be a great incentive!

I keep saying that to OH...we want 'shooter's not 'dribblers'...it's like the mens changing room before a footie match our pillow talk :haha::haha:

Apparantly though he told me that the longer it's harder (TMI!!) it tends to be a shooter...if it's more of a quickie...it's a dribbler :sick: 

Anyway, I have been warming him up the last few days with some 'gourmet sex' :winkwink: just so I can get all my own way this week leading up to Ov which should fall over the bank holiday weekend so good timing as he can't moan he is tired blah, blah!! 
That and the fact I will be secretly feeding him 10,00000000mg of Maca a day he will be literally begging me for it :finger::rofl::rofl:

I feel like a baddie in a bad movie.....wringing my hands together going 'mwhua mwhua mwhuaaaah'....come to think of it I am feeling a little like Kathy Bates in 'Misery'!!!


----------



## debzie

Lol glowstar like your style. I spoke too soon I have ewcm. Whoo hoo.


----------



## Euronova

Yeah for EWCM!!! lol I never get positive OPK either! 
Had such good sex last night... shame it prob doesn't count as it was only CD 4....


----------



## mrsdh

You ladies on here have cheered me up. I'm sitting here giggling like a teenager again :) :rofl::rofl:
Gourmet sex is going to be the future!! 
I do (tmi) manually O after DH, as I also read it's good for conceiving. Hoping now that I've started using instead softcups, we will have more soup in the bowl to suck up!:haha::haha:


----------



## Miss_C

I just had the funiest thought, can you imagine if we were all sitting at a coffee shop having this conversation and the people at the next table could hear snippets!!

Round2 I never ever got positive OPK's I used the same fade in fade out method. Last cycle (my first on Soy) OMG I got the darkest, IN YOUR FACE , positive I have ever seen.

MrsDH, if I am not "done" hubby has to finish the manual work otherwise it ain't gourmet!! But I love the soup i the bowl analogy and the cervix is the big straw!

YAY for ewcm Debzie

Ahh glowy you mae me laugh!! My poor hubby came to bed last night and I could tell he wasnlt well, he has MAN FLU!! So I said to him we will probably be OK to wait until tomorrow if you feel bad and he said nope not taking the cold and flu tablets cos of this so may as well see it through! Wasn't gourmet but he said he felt a bit better after - naw poor thing I allowed him to take some tablets this morning on the proviso he drinks extra water to make up for it!! Hopefully he feels better tonight!

Sorry Kimmy have no idea what you are talking about, never heard of it

oh gotta run bubba is demanding breakfast and tugging me out of the study - up up up he is saying!!


----------



## Glowstar

Kimmy74 said:


> Has anyone used the male test fertility score? If so how did you find it?

Do you mean the sperm test one? you can buy it on Ebay for around £15 from Fertility Plan.


----------



## Kimmy74

Yeah glowstar thats the one, I have bought it was just wondering if anyone had any experience with it? God I'm in so much bloody pain again. I can't believe I still have the endo pain after he removed it! Must be more lurking. I have acupuncture wed, hopefully that will help. I'm 7dpo girls, went on the booze night before last and just finished a night shift so bit tired, but during the night at work my boobs have become soooooooo sore. Don't think I'm preggers but its insane how sore they are and it came on in a matter of hrs. Has anyone else found that a binge drink can mess with your hormones and do stuff like this?


----------



## Glowstar

Haven't tried it Kimmy. If you do will you let me know how easy it is to use as was thinking of getting one for OH...sure he will be impressed with that :haha:

Never had sore boobs from drinking :shrug: mind you I have sore boobs every TWW so it's not really a sign of anything for me :winkwink:


----------



## Kimmy74

Glowstar, I should get it in the post soon, will let you know what I think for sure. This is the one that is supposed to telly you amount and motility and has 2 tests in it, I've told DP I'm getting it so it won't be too much of a shock to his manhood when it arrives. 

Just slept from 9am till 20 past 3 after my night shift. God its not normal. My boobs are still sore. I think it must be surges of hormones going a bit crazy being my first cycle after the lap. I normally get sore in my tww aswell but not like this. Mind you I'm only 7dpo like I said and too early for real signs. I've found when I'm pregnant I don't get much in the way of symptoms until around 6 weeks anyway. Argh is such a pain in the ass being a chick sometimes. :coffee:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I fancy getting one of those tests but I don't think my OH would be up for it. I had a look at the instructions on the internet; it looks so complicated, I think you need a chemistry A level to do it. 
How are you feeling now Kimmy? I admire your willpower for not symptom spotting, although it does sound hopeful. I've had every symptom under the sun in my TWW but FX it's a :bfp: for you xxx
Hi Glowstar, still just a couple of days behind you. It must be last dose for you tonight, have you had any side effects? xxx
I'm finding it a bit difficult taking so many tablets (5 x 40mg), it's probably psychological but I want to be sick when I take them. I'll be glad when its CD8. Other than that, I feel really good. I don't know whether it was the acupuncture or raspberry tea but I had a 5 day AF rather than my usual 1 proper day. Its not something I would have been pleased about pre-TTC but I feel like I'm going in the right direction xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Happy!

CD8 here so finished my soy last night. I didn't take a high dose at all. I forgot and took 120mg on CD3 so ended up doing 120,120,120,160,120. The reason for the last one not being 160mg was last night I had terrible backache and almost felt like my ovaries were going to explode...not good. So decided some was better than none. I know what you mean about swallowing them though...it's horrible.
I have actually had a couple of headaches this time but apart from that OK. 
Still low on the CBFM so hoping my fertile time falls over the BH weekend so we can BD Friday, Sat, Sun & Monday :winkwink: 

Glad you have had a 'normal' AF :winkwink: Sounds like the accu is working for you. Have you thought of trying some natural progesterone cream for the spotting? Erica used it didn't she? If OH won't do the SA test why not get him on some Maca? Heard only good things about it :winkwink: Still waiting on mine to arrive..ordered it Friday, thought it would have been here by now. Desperate for OH to take it and see if it makes a difference :winkwink:


----------



## debzie

Just a quickie. Got a positive opk througout today and temp drop this morning. Do you think the other day my body geared up then failed with the all but positive opk? Going to be. really late ovulating this cycle.


----------



## Jen1802

Yes Happyshopper, slip him some maca in his tea! DH was taking it and its meant to be amazing for spermies and also the balancing a womens hormones. I think its the acupuncture which is having that effect on your cycle! It just seems to balance everything out so quickly. When is your next appointment? 
Glowstar the ovary pain sounds intense....hopefully it'll be a good sign this month though and mean some seriously strong eggys will be released! I'm wrecked so heading to bed...will stalk again in the morning! xoxo


----------



## Glowstar

debzie said:


> Just a quickie. Got a positive opk througout today and temp drop this morning. Do you think the other day my body geared up then failed with the all but positive opk? Going to be. really late ovulating this cycle.

Sounds probable to me :winkwink: but your LP looks pretty consistent so you might just have a slightly longer cycle by a couple of days this month so I wouldn't worry too much. Also you can get +opk and Ov and the same day, I have before. Looks like you have got things covered with BD'ing anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Euronova

Hya Girls, OH and I are on Macca now and i just noticed there is a little bit in the Wellman Conception tablets anyway so double dose for him !! (Let's hope it gives gives him super :spermy: 
I am not too sure if the Soy worked for me... i took it too early so maybe will have to try again next month...
in the meantime trying to maintain :sex: every other day
:dust: to all of you!


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well. i've been lurking, not a person of many words to be honest lol. 

anyways, I am approaching my predicted ov days and i have to say I am slightly nervous, i haven't been temping since last year as my periods went missing for 6 months after a really early miscarriage so this is the first month in a long time I have been temping and I am slightly nervous in case I don't O despite the soy. Was kind of hoping that i'd Ov earlier as i took the soy cd2-6 but i'd be delighted if I Ov even when predicted. My temps have kind of been all over the place so I am not sure what to think.... just got to keep a PMA and hope for the best.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Lisa,

Just had a look at your chart.....your temps are a bit erratic and your AF seems fairly long...longer than normal I would say...plus a couple days of spotting. I am wondering if taking something to balance out your hormones might help you. You've got some high temps fairly early on...which means you are going to need a really good jump and very high temps for FF to detect Ov.

Are you taking any supplements? You could maybe try Agnus Castus...or Maca to level out your hormones :shrug: It's hard to say at the moment as you might just get a clear temp jump which clearly defines Ov.
Have you spoke yo your GP about the length of AF? :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

hey everyone my husband used a sperm test. he didnt so much like it lol, but he did it. it was slightly complicated but not too bad. more just a strange experience lol. after they "do their thing" and collect it, they mix it with somerthing, then it goes on a test that looks like a preggo test. it has a longer wait time if i recall....so just reading and following directions is the most important :) 

i did find it very useful... it came up positive for my DH but BARELY...you know like one of our eye squinter tests? lol. so to me that helped explain what was taking so long for us. he was making enough little:spermy: but just enough, no surplus. so thats when i kicked up all my fertility enhancers as well(soy, preseed, red raspberry leaf tea) as getting him on vitamins good for fertility. and we got our + :)


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi ladies, update here, I had my first acupuncture session last night and it went beautifully, I left with a big smile on my face! The needles on my wrists and feet hurt a little but the acupuncturist said they were the spots to do with my heart and liver and usually the most tender. She also told me that the reason a lot of women don't fall pregnant is that it doesn't happen for them straight away so they tell themselves they are infertile, your brain then thinks you are! Crazy isn't it. Anyway I have another appointment next Tuesday. I didn't feel bombed out after like a lot of people say they do but I'd been on night shift the night before and was only up 2.5hrs when I had my appointment. She also put me on huge doses of Vitamin D as I get down a lot living in bloody cold damp Ireland! Can anyone tell me about progesterone or wild yam cream?

HappyShopper I'm still having this mad pain, I thought things were going well, I'm 9dpo and tested at 7 to a bfn. The pain I have with my endo is pretty gruesome again, even tho it was removed last month! My boobs are still sore but no different to any other month and I feel like AF is not far away. I'm not holding out much hope for this month I think my body is still recovering from the lap. I don't know whether to try soy again next month or give myself a break from everything, including my monitor! Just continue to go to acupuncture and let my body unwind a bit.


----------



## happyshopper

Glowstar said:


> Hi Happy!
> 
> CD8 here so finished my soy last night. I didn't take a high dose at all. I forgot and took 120mg on CD3 so ended up doing 120,120,120,160,120. The reason for the last one not being 160mg was last night I had terrible backache and almost felt like my ovaries were going to explode...not good. So decided some was better than none. I know what you mean about swallowing them though...it's horrible.
> I have actually had a couple of headaches this time but apart from that OK.
> Still low on the CBFM so hoping my fertile time falls over the BH weekend so we can BD Friday, Sat, Sun & Monday :winkwink:
> 
> Glad you have had a 'normal' AF :winkwink: Sounds like the accu is working for you. Have you thought of trying some natural progesterone cream for the spotting? Erica used it didn't she? If OH won't do the SA test why not get him on some Maca? Heard only good things about it :winkwink: Still waiting on mine to arrive..ordered it Friday, thought it would have been here by now. Desperate for OH to take it and see if it makes a difference :winkwink:

It sounds like you did the right thing, they sound like pretty gruesome side-effects. FX they do the trick for you xx
I ordered some progesterone cream last month but it took so long to get here that I missed ovulation altogether, so I'm armed this month :happydance: I really hope it works. You gave me an idea regarding feeding my OH some maca in secret; I'm going to whizz up a daily smoothie with an added special ingredient xxx
Hi Jen, I agree I think acupuncture is helping me, unfortunately my acupuncturist is on holiday for the next 2 weeks so I think the effect this month is quite limited. Ive been reading the infertility cure and its so interesting. I love the positive anecdotes. Its give me loads of ideas on what herbs I can take; I will bring it up with Jayne when she is back from her holidays xxx
Hi Kimmy, sorry you're having a bad time of it, hope you feel better soon. I'm sure that the acupuncture will help massively. Do you take any herbs also? xxx


----------



## Lisa2701

Glowstar said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> Just had a look at your chart.....your temps are a bit erratic and your AF seems fairly long...longer than normal I would say...plus a couple days of spotting. I am wondering if taking something to balance out your hormones might help you. You've got some high temps fairly early on...which means you are going to need a really good jump and very high temps for FF to detect Ov.
> 
> Are you taking any supplements? You could maybe try Agnus Castus...or Maca to level out your hormones :shrug: It's hard to say at the moment as you might just get a clear temp jump which clearly defines Ov.
> Have you spoke yo your GP about the length of AF? :hugs:

Hi glowstar. Yes my AF has always been longer than the norm. I haven't spoken to the doctor about the length of AF specifically as my cycles are a bit erratic, some times I can go months and months with no AF and other times they come fairly regular. Sometimes AF is here forever and other times she only comes for a few days, sometimes light, sometimes REALLY heavy, you get the jist....

The only supplements I am taking other than folic acid is the soy, but I have Agnus Castus in the cupboard that i bought at the same time as Soy Iso but I then read that you can't take both at the same times so I chose to take the soy...maybe that was the wrong decision? Do you think I should give the soy a miss and try the AC next cycle ? 

I have had my hormones checked which was normal and I have been checked for PCOS, which i don't have, so no one can answer why my AF are so erratic:cry:. So frustrating:growlmad:.


----------



## Glowstar

Kimmy - glad your accu session went well :hugs:

Happy - glad you got the progesterone cream and hope it works for you and yes...slip OH a Maca smoothie :haha:

Lisa - You can take Maca along with soy, that is also supposed to help balance out hormones, both you and your OH can take it. Maybe try that if you want to continue with the soy. You can read more about Maca here https://www.macaroot.com/


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks for the info glowstar... is there any point starting to take it at this point in my cycle or worth leaving it until next cycle do you think? x


----------



## Glowstar

I am not completely sure but I can't see why you just can't start it because it's a food supplement not a vitamin. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks for all your help glowstar :)


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies I am starting to stress now and I dont know why Im usually cool as a cucumber. Got another postitive opk throughout yesterday and again today with FMU. This is some surge. Cm is back to creamy so I think that I have ovulated just wait and see by my temps. Just feels like its been a really long month cd 20 havent ovulated this late since my first proper cycle following my miscarriage. Well if the soy did not work this time may take it from cd1 next time.


----------



## Glowstar

Don't stress Deb......looks like you might have O'd on CD19 hard to tell yet until a few more temps are in. You have the BD'ing WELL covered though so If that were me I would be heading into the TWW feeling like I had done all I can do.....and you have, unless of course you want to slip another BD in today :haha:...I am sure FF would give you a HIGH score in the conception advisor :thumbup::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks glowstar. Got high last month too.mite try and slip another bd today. Duno what's up with me today. X


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Debzie ... I agree with Glowstar, it looks like you did ov on CD19. FX your temps confirm it in the next couple of days xxx
For anyone that takes Maca, can I ask what it tastes like? I've heard it tastes awful but I would rather buy the powder rather than the tablets xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Happy.....you can buy the more concentrated powder form and use a capsule maker something like this https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Capsule-Machine-Pill-Filler-Plus-500-Veggie-caps-00-/390280875061?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DDLSL%252BSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D8%26pmod%3D190517147308%252B190517147308%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8641802158784449639 but to be honest it works out pretty expensive. Unless of course you make a smoothie...heard one's with banana and strawberry hide the taste OK.


----------



## Miss_C

Massive Temp Drop - 3dpo - is this normal? Can the soy do this? My post O temps last month were a little erratic and I have been charting for a about 9 or 10 cycles now and I have NEVER had a drop this significant - could somethng be wrong? I have read about fallback rises being confused for implantation etc early on but can't seem to find anything about such big drops.


----------



## Glowstar

Just had a Google and I would say that is def a fallback rise....bet your temps jump back up tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## prettymachine

how are all the preggy girls? poppy? erica? jen?


----------



## debzie

Miss C I too had what looked like a fall back rise in feb dont know if it is a coincidence but it was my 3rd cycle following the mmc temps shot back up the next morning. 
Looks like fate has us ovulating on the same day again this cycle whats the odds. 

Well my cross hairs arrived this morning. Ovulation calculated on cd 18. Had ovulation pain on both sides this month so am now wondering if I popped two eggys out my mmc in november was a twin pregnacy might account for the three day surge too. We will see.

Feeling more positive now I can sit back and relax a bit.


----------



## Brynden

Hey ladies - what's a fallback rise? I think i have that too... I'm about 5 dpo and temp dropped way down this morning - when i put it into FF they took away my crosshairs but I am positive I have ovulated already


----------



## Glowstar

Have you got a link to your chart Brynden??

Debzie....see you were stressing over nothing but you are like me I stress at everything...this TTC business is damn stressful full stop!!! glad you got your crosshairs in...you got your BD'ing in and very well timed :thumbup: bring on the TWW wait for you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> how are all the preggy girls? poppy? erica? jen?

Yeah good sweetie not been on much with the weather being so nice for a change :haha: Hows you? x


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar said:


> Have you got a link to your chart Brynden??

Yes, I just put it in my signature - The crosshairs were at CD16 before I put in today's temp... and if I put on a little higher like at 97.7 or 97.8 they come back...


----------



## holls147

When you should take soy to try and ovulate earlier? Anyone know?


----------



## Miss_C

cd16 looks right to me Brynden!

Yay debzie we will endure the torture together again!!! Nice cross hairs, haven't got mine yet!!

Glowy you are so right, my temp did go back up - just a tad lol have a look!!!

I am positive I o'd on cd15 so stuff what the lack of red lines say!!


----------



## Rin731

I might've asked this before but I don't remember. Anyway. 
I'm super irregular, but all the times i have gotten my period, it's the first week of the month....so do i just take the soy iso around 5-7 days after that date anyway, if I DON'T get a period?

And I know you'll say try OPKs, but I haven't yet, so advice other than that, please!

- We've been NTNP for 6 months, so just sex, but no opks or temping or anything. I've only had 2 periods since we started NTNP, and they were both around the first of the month.


----------



## Miss_C

you need to be taking the soy on specific cycle days based on cd1 being the first day of bleeding full flow. Most people take the soy cd3-7. It follows the same cycle days as clomid and 50mg of clomid = 100mg soy.

Does that answer your question?

O "usually" takes place 5-9 days after last dose


----------



## Rin731

Miss_C said:


> you need to be taking the soy on specific cycle days based on cd1 being the first day of bleeding full flow. Most people take the soy cd3-7. It follows the same cycle days as clomid and 50mg of clomid = 100mg soy.
> 
> Does that answer your question?
> 
> O "usually" takes place 5-9 days after last dose

I mean, based on my last 2 cycles (the only ones I've had naturally since 2009!) , if I think I am 12dpo now, do I still take it on days 3-7 , to get ov & then a period?


----------



## Soili

Rin731 said:


> I might've asked this before but I don't remember. Anyway.
> I'm super irregular, but all the times i have gotten my period, it's the first week of the month....so do i just take the soy iso around 5-7 days after that date anyway, if I DON'T get a period?
> 
> And I know you'll say try OPKs, but I haven't yet, so advice other than that, please!
> 
> - We've been NTNP for 6 months, so just sex, but no opks or temping or anything. I've only had 2 periods since we started NTNP, and they were both around the first of the month.

No, no, no, it doesn't work like that. Your new cycle only starts with new period (the day you get the flow, spotting doesn't count). It doesn't matter how long your cycles are on average or what day of month they usually start, or that phase the moon is in at the moment (jk). Only when your period starts, your body reboots the hormones for new cycles.

You're best advised to wait for your next period to try Soy. Trust me, you don't wanna do it in the middle of nowhere. Not only it won't make you ovulate, but it might delay your period even further.


----------



## Rin731

Soili said:


> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> I might've asked this before but I don't remember. Anyway.
> I'm super irregular, but all the times i have gotten my period, it's the first week of the month....so do i just take the soy iso around 5-7 days after that date anyway, if I DON'T get a period?
> 
> And I know you'll say try OPKs, but I haven't yet, so advice other than that, please!
> 
> - We've been NTNP for 6 months, so just sex, but no opks or temping or anything. I've only had 2 periods since we started NTNP, and they were both around the first of the month.
> 
> No, no, no, it doesn't work like that. Your new cycle only starts with new period (the day you get the flow, spotting doesn't count). It doesn't matter how long your cycles are on average or what day of month they usually start, or that phase the moon is in at the moment (jk). Only when your period starts, your body reboots the hormones for new cycles.
> 
> You're best advised to wait for your next period to try Soy. Trust me, you don't wanna do it in the middle of nowhere. Not only it won't make you ovulate, but it might delay your period even further.Click to expand...

I had a period in March 2010 after plan b, then in sept 2010 only because i stopped the pill. I"ve had one in Nov 2010, and then in Jaunuary. So for me NOT getting a period for months and months is a possibility. 

So can I not take them, then?


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> how are all the preggy girls? poppy? erica? jen?
> 
> Yeah good sweetie not been on much with the weather being so nice for a change :haha: Hows you? xClick to expand...

Wow!!! time is going so quickly, can't believe how far along you are Poppy :hugs::hugs:



Brynden said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Have you got a link to your chart Brynden??
> 
> Yes, I just put it in my signature - The crosshairs were at CD16 before I put in today's temp... and if I put on a little higher like at 97.7 or 97.8 they come back...Click to expand...

Just had a look.....I think your first chart you might have actually O'd on CD14 and had a fallback rise at 2dpo or CD16, I don't think you O'd on that higher temp on CD15. 

This month I think you O'd on either CD14 but more likely CD15...and not CD16....but looks like you had a slow rise which is why it's picked CD16 because it likes that bigger temp rise. The dip at 4dpo could be an extra surge of progesterone kicking in which is normal...some people have a dip around that time and then a surge the next day. It could obviously be an implantation dip...FX'd it is :winkwink: 



holls147 said:


> When you should take soy to try and ovulate earlier? Anyone know?

Hi Holls...well how long are your cycles and are they regular? I would be a bit careful about messing with a healthy cycle...but then I guess we are all doing it out of desperation right? I am on my 3rd go with soy and have an average 27-28 day cycle with average Ov around CD14. Taking Soy around CD3-7 makes me Ov around the normal time....one time I took it CD2-6 and did Ov early on CD10. I suppose it depends what your trying to do...lengthen your lutueal Phase by bringing Ov earlier? if you are I would probably leave Soy and try something like Vit B6 first. 



Miss_C said:


> cd16 looks right to me Brynden!
> 
> Glowy you are so right, my temp did go back up - just a tad lol have a look!!!
> 
> I am positive I o'd on cd15 so stuff what the lack of red lines say!!

That's a HUUUUUGGGEEE temp rise so a mega good rush of progesterone....keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you...agree CD15....you will get your crosshairs tomorrow I bet...FF get's confused :haha:

CD12 here and no Peak on the CBFM, another High but I am sure it's telling me porkies...really nice temp drop this morning and I can clearly see two same colour blue lines on the test stick :shrug: Suppose it doesn't really matter as we are getting plenty of BD'ing in anyway :winkwink:


----------



## Soili

Rin731 said:


> I had a period in March 2010 after plan b, then in sept 2010 only because i stopped the pill. I"ve had one in Nov 2010, and then in Jaunuary. So for me NOT getting a period for months and months is a possibility.
> 
> So can I not take them, then?

I'm not saying it's not possible to not have a period for months. I'm saying that ONLY on the first day of period your new cycle starts. It's very likely you're not ovulating and your periods are not proper periods, but breakthrough bleeding. It'd be very advised to see doctor about the fact that your cycles last for 3 months, to find out what's causing it. You do not need to wait a year of TTC to seeks help about very long and irregular cycles. If by any chance it's thyroid issue, then you absolutely should NOT take Soy. If it's PCOS, then you'll be fine to try Soy, unless they'd be giving you Clomid for the same purpose. 

But once again, DO NOT TAKE SOY in the middle of nowhere in your cycle.


----------



## holls147

Thanks glow star. I tend to ovulate late, like day 18-20, then get af about days after that so I don't have a long cycle overall, just too short of an lp phase. I need to ov earlier!! Maybe I'll skip the soy this month. I took it late in a cycle a few months ago and ovulated on day 17. So that's a little earlier. Fertility cocktails- so confusing!


----------



## Glowstar

Holls...I would be doing a bit of research into Vit B6 then...it's supposed to help with lengthening your LP. There are quite a few threads on here about it. 

Also are you temping etc to find out exactly when you ovulate? If not I would suggest doing that as it can give you a great insight into what your body is doing and where you are in your cycle. It could be you are ovulating earlier than you think :flower: also you get to learn your chart etc and pinpoint easier when to BD in the right places. It's a HUGE commitment though but worth it :hugs:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls. I've been waiting to take soy for some time now but haven't seen af since December. I have pretty bad pcos and had my daughter after provera, clomid and follicle tracking. Will be referred again but need to lose more weight. In the mean time my gp has given me provera which i finished yesterday. When AF arrives i will be taking soy at the same dose i took clomid. Will keep you all updated xxx


----------



## Soili

Vici said:


> Hi girls. I've been waiting to take soy for some time now but haven't seen af since December. I have pretty bad pcos and had my daughter after provera, clomid and follicle tracking. Will be referred again but need to lose more weight. In the mean time my gp has given me provera which i finished yesterday. When AF arrives i will be taking soy at the same dose i took clomid. Will keep you all updated xxx

Vici, keep us posted!! I have PCOS too and I'm on Provera for a few months (cd15-cd24) to see if it'll regulate my cycles. I was thinking of trying Soy too in a couple of months. What days are you planning to take it and how much? Are you tracking ovulation in some way, charting or OPK?


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies, 
Quick question, I was thinking of trying soy next cycle well I was thinking of doing it this cycle but it looks like I have missed the timing :\ 

Anywho I just would like a bit of advice if it would be right for me... I have anywhere between 30 and 35 day cycles. I O between CD16/18 ish and my LP usually mimics my o day.... Last cycle it was 18dpo this 16dpo.... Just don't wanna stuff anything up iykwim. 
Baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> how are all the preggy girls? poppy? erica? jen?
> 
> Yeah good sweetie not been on much with the weather being so nice for a change :haha: Hows you? xClick to expand...

oh you are lucky! i keep waiting for our weather to be nice!


----------



## Brynden

Hey Glowstar! You're right it did go way up today! Have a look :) I hope that was an implantation dip although I think it's a little early for that but who knows...FF always says I ovulated later than I think I actually do... looks like soy has made my temps very irregular...always up and down


----------



## Glowstar

That's a lovely temp rise Brynden :thumbup: Crossing everything for you that is an ID!!! How long have you been charting for? this chart looks different to your last one so FX'd that's a good sign :hugs:

CD13 here and monitor still says high :shrug: another temp drop so I know I am having a pre-O dip in temps so should O today or tomorrow. The shag-a-thon is still going strong here :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## Kimmy74

Well girls looks like I'm out this month! 1st month of soy and first month post removal of endo via lap (supposed to up my odds of bfp) :cry: I did a hpt this morning and got a bfn. 13 dpo and having af and endo pain, only 1 boob really sore (weird I know), back for second session of acu tomorrow. Back to RE for post lap review wednesday. See what he says. :shrug:
Hope you all had a lovely easter. x


----------



## prettymachine

Kimmy74 said:


> Well girls looks like I'm out this month! 1st month of soy and first month post removal of endo via lap (supposed to up my odds of bfp) :cry: I did a hpt this morning and got a bfn. 13 dpo and having af and endo pain, only 1 boob really sore (weird I know), back for second session of acu tomorrow. Back to RE for post lap review wednesday. See what he says. :shrug:
> Hope you all had a lovely easter. x

i know a :bfn: and AFpain is discouraging, but as we all say, it aint over til you SEE af... keep acting like you are PG until you see her, its safer. some people get really late +, and i bet anyone woman on here would agree they had LOADS of AF pain and symptoms the month they got their :bfp: !


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies my chart this month is totally different from the last two previous post ov temps ate way lower as was my coverline. Usually have a massive post ov rise but not this month. Will see how it pans out over the next few days. As I am still new at this was just wondering if temps follow the same patterns. Thanks x:shrug:


----------



## prettymachine

debzie said:


> Hello ladies my chart this month is totally different from the last two previous post ov temps ate way lower as was my coverline. Usually have a massive post ov rise but not this month. Will see how it pans out over the next few days. As I am still new at this was just wondering if temps follow the same patterns. Thanks x:shrug:

hi, i temped but not charted. but i would take my temp and kinda make mental notes just to see if i noticed changes. one thing i can tell you is that my temps were so low after OV the month i got my + that i KNEW i could not be pregnant, AND i thought something was wrong with me. on a normal day my BBT is around 97.2-97.4. every month previous to getting my +, my post OV temps would be between 98.4-99.1. and the month i was indeed PG, my temps were at TOPS, 97.6. BARELY a rise, when it was even there. i would tell my OH "im not pregnant, not with temps like these."

i was TTC 6 months.


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar said:


> That's a lovely temp rise Brynden :thumbup: Crossing everything for you that is an ID!!! How long have you been charting for? this chart looks different to your last one so FX'd that's a good sign :hugs:
> 
> CD13 here and monitor still says high :shrug: another temp drop so I know I am having a pre-O dip in temps so should O today or tomorrow. The shag-a-thon is still going strong here :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :hugs:

Hey Glowstar, Got the same temp reading today so it's staying high :) Yes i noticed too that this chart looks quite different from the rest of mine. I've been charting since december. Dec was the first month charting and I got pregnant that cycle - I also had a pretty noticable dip that cycle aroud 6-7dpo and it was also the only other cycle where I noticed a little bit of streaky blood in my ewcm (i noticed that this cycle too)... So I have my hopes up... 

Yay for the shag-a-thon!! Hope you catch that egg!


----------



## debzie

Thanks prettymachine just seem to be worrying all the time this cycle again not like me at all. X


----------



## prettymachine

debzie said:


> Thanks prettymachine just seem to be worrying all the time this cycle again not like me at all. X

i think TTC is one of the hardest things we go through emotionally. :hugs:


----------



## Kimmy74

Thanks PM I'll try to stay positive, not much else I can do. Have acupuncture tomorrow so looking forward to that. 

Debzie my temps aren't much higher than my coverline either, seems to be the trend for me tho, had a couple of high readings but other than that they stay pretty consistant. Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## prettymachine

Kimmy74 said:


> Thanks PM I'll try to stay positive, not much else I can do. Have acupuncture tomorrow so looking forward to that.
> 
> Debzie my temps aren't much higher than my coverline either, seems to be the trend for me tho, had a couple of high readings but other than that they stay pretty consistant. Got everything crossed for you.

what CD does AF usually arrive for you?


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I hope everyone is ok. 
Well I've bought some maca powder for me and hubby and cant wait to try it out. This is absolutely the last thing I will buy now (except for the weekly acupuncture sessions) as this obsession is getting very pricey. 
Good luck Glowstar in catching the egg xxx
Hi Debzie, I am no expert but your chart looks fine to me xxx
Kimmy, has the dreaded witch arrived yet? xxx
Good luck to everyone this month awaiting their soy miracle :hugs:


----------



## Kimmy74

Pm and glowstar, the dreaded AF is not here yet, in fact my pain is settling. I usually have a cycle of between 28-31 days. I'm cd 31 today but the soy put my ov back 2 days so I'm expecting it to be delayed until around cd 33 so I'm really not sure. I really don't feel preggo tho. I have a strong feeling its going to happen soon (don't know why) but I really don't think it'll be this month. I still have one sore boob tho, haha. Other is fine. Not even a twinge. I'm not testing again tho, I see my acupuncturist tomorrow, will let you know how it goes and if the witch arrives!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Kimmy...keeping everything crossed for you. It is usually the 2nd half of the cycle which is pretty much constant no matter when you Ov, so if you O'd 2 days later than normal you will have a slightly longer cycle. Are you temping? to be honest it's really the only sure way to know exactly what day you did O on :hugs:

CD14 here and another HIGH on my now not so trusty monitor :haha: temp jump this morning which pretty much tells me that I O'd yesterday :shrug: The blue lines on the test stick are not identical like yesterdays either so I am sure it's wrong and yesterday should have been a PEAK day :wacko: Oh well, might try and slip another BD in tonight....just in case :winkwink:

Good luck to everyone - we need another BFP soon!!!


----------



## Kimmy74

You're right Glowstar we really do need a bfp soon. I'm even more crampy today, I know she's coming. I am temping, I definitely ovulated on cd 18 which is 2 days later than I've ever ov whilst temping, so AF is not due till today or tomorrow. Although in the 3 months I've been temping my leuteal phase has been 12, 14, and 15 days long. So at its longest it will be tomorrow. I always figured it was 15 days. I know each time I've been pregnant I didn't get any symptoms till around 6-8 weeks so I think I'm def out. I somehow don't mind, I really think I should relax and give my body a little more time to recover. Besides if I was to get knocked up this month I'd be flying home at 37 weeks preg from Ireland to Oz and I don't think they'd allow that. So better to wait a couple of months I think. Statistics say conception is highest during spring/summer so I'ld say we'll get some good news from some of these girls in the next few months. For now I'm going to focus on getting well and getting fit again. Acu today so a little relaxation will go along way too. Don't know whether to take soy this coming month. Se the RE on thurs I will see what he thinks about clomid maybe. Have a great day everyone. x


----------



## kazttc

Hello i hope you dont mind me joining here :). i have been reading the posts about soya and once af is here want to give it a go :).
Here is a little about me, 6 years ago i fell pregnant first month (very regular cycles) however sadly m/c :(. Tried for 5 years (after m/c had very irregular cycles), in the end was put on clomid after 3 months concieved my beautiful daughter :). was on 50mg. I had her 9 months ago and been trying since, my periods were quite long but regular after i had her 40 days, however now 2 months without seeing her :(. 
I dont have pcos but have hormone imbalance doctors dont know why, so thought i would try soya. 
Think im going to do 80mg 2-5 then on day 6 will do 120mg. Do you think i need to wait till af to start as dont think i ovulated this month so who knows when she will arrive lol. Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I'm not sure whether its the soy or not but I have been getting some spotting and it's getting on my nerves. For once I hope I ovulate a bit later than normal to give it a chance to clear up (if it ever does). 
Glowstar ... I'd agree with you that it looks like you ovulated yesterday especially with the big temp increase today. It looks like you have all the days covered so I think you're in with a great chance this month. Good luck xxx
Kimmy .... whatever the outcome this month I'm sure a :bfp: is around the corner for you xxx
Welcome Kazttc, FX for a soy little one coming your way. I would recommend that you wait until AF arrives otherwise I think it may mess up this cycle. Good luck xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Kaz.....I agree with Happy, wait until AF appears before taking the soy. Maybe you could look into taking some vitamin or something similar to calm those hormones down and level them out. Two you could look at would Agnus Castus or Maca :thumbup: Hopefully your AF will appear soon and you can get going on the Soy :hugs:

Kimmy, don't write yourself off just yet.....it ain't over till the old bag arrives :hugs:

Happy, your chart looks a bit erratic early on but looks like it's settling down again, also with the added fact you are getting a High on your monitor. I would start BD'ing now as my monitor is a bloody liar :haha: mind you, you are like me and checking CM and CP so you'll know what's best :hugs: Are you taking Maca too? I just started mine today, I'm only taking 500mg per day and going to feed at least double that to OH :winkwink:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Glowstar,
I ordered my maca powder yesterday and I plan to take 1 tsp per day. I also plan to give my OH a tsp each morning in a smoothie. I hope it tastes ok otherwise I'll have to think of more elaborate ways to get it down his neck. I think it's a love it or hate it thing like Marmite. I love Marmite so I hope I like Maca too. 
My temperatures are really erratic aren't they. My charts used to look really pretty but now they're a mess. I think I may need a new thermometer battery but I have become more lax in taking them :shrug: I did buy a new thermometer but didn't realise it was a talking one. It's disappeared but I have my suspicions that hubby may have lost it on purpose xxx


----------



## prettymachine

happyshopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm not sure whether its the soy or not but I have been getting some spotting and it's getting on my nerves. For once I hope I ovulate a bit later than normal to give it a chance to clear up (if it ever does).
> Glowstar ... I'd agree with you that it looks like you ovulated yesterday especially with the big temp increase today. It looks like you have all the days covered so I think you're in with a great chance this month. Good luck xxx
> Kimmy .... whatever the outcome this month I'm sure a :bfp: is around the corner for you xxx
> Welcome Kazttc, FX for a soy little one coming your way. I would recommend that you wait until AF arrives otherwise I think it may mess up this cycle. Good luck xxx

ive heard some some women get spotting before OV...i never have but i know it happens...maybe thats why you are getting it?


----------



## prettymachine

Kimmy74 said:


> You're right Glowstar we really do need a bfp soon. I'm even more crampy today, I know she's coming. I am temping, I definitely ovulated on cd 18 which is 2 days later than I've ever ov whilst temping, so AF is not due till today or tomorrow. Although in the 3 months I've been temping my leuteal phase has been 12, 14, and 15 days long. So at its longest it will be tomorrow. I always figured it was 15 days. I know each time I've been pregnant I didn't get any symptoms till around 6-8 weeks so I think I'm def out. I somehow don't mind, I really think I should relax and give my body a little more time to recover. Besides if I was to get knocked up this month I'd be flying home at 37 weeks preg from Ireland to Oz and I don't think they'd allow that. So better to wait a couple of months I think. Statistics say conception is highest during spring/summer so I'ld say we'll get some good news from some of these girls in the next few months. For now I'm going to focus on getting well and getting fit again. Acu today so a little relaxation will go along way too. Don't know whether to take soy this coming month. Se the RE on thurs I will see what he thinks about clomid maybe. Have a great day everyone. x

strong cramps dont mean anything to me as far as meaning not pregnant...my cramps were stronger from being pregnant than they ever were for AF. 

also, OV later doesnt make you due for AF later... it just shortens the luteal phase.

im not giving up hope for you, cuz all your signs look good :thumbup:

plus, if this month would make it bad timing for you, then that probably would be the month you get your +, thats usually how it goes, right? lol.


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi Kazttc, welcome, as HS said I would wait until next cycle. Good luck.

HS, thanks for your kind words, had to laugh about the talking bbt, I think I'd accidentally on purpose lose it too! Tell me how was the macca powder?

PM I didn't think of that, crap I would have to change my flights! AF is still not here yet. If I don't get it by tomorrow I will test. Although on a 14 hr shift tomorrow so will have to let you know tomorrow night. I thought that the luteal phase was supposed to stay the same so if ov was delayed your AF would likely come a little later than usual? Also I don't think its usual to get only one sore boob is it? haha

2nd acu appointment and felt great! Pain is better since. NICE


----------



## happyshopper

prettymachine said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm not sure whether its the soy or not but I have been getting some spotting and it's getting on my nerves. For once I hope I ovulate a bit later than normal to give it a chance to clear up (if it ever does).
> Glowstar ... I'd agree with you that it looks like you ovulated yesterday especially with the big temp increase today. It looks like you have all the days covered so I think you're in with a great chance this month. Good luck xxx
> Kimmy .... whatever the outcome this month I'm sure a :bfp: is around the corner for you xxx
> Welcome Kazttc, FX for a soy little one coming your way. I would recommend that you wait until AF arrives otherwise I think it may mess up this cycle. Good luck xxx
> 
> ive heard some some women get spotting before OV...i never have but i know it happens...maybe thats why you are getting it?Click to expand...

Thanks Pretty, I did get spotting the first time I took soy but much earlier in the cycle. I'm very much a hyperchrondriac; for a moment I thought I was going perimenopausal but now I think its the soy :blush: xxx
Kimmy its looking good for you, I will be watching this space with interest :thumbup: FX the maca will come in the next couple of days but I will let you know if I notice any differences xxx


----------



## prettymachine

Kimmy74 said:


> Hi Kazttc, welcome, as HS said I would wait until next cycle. Good luck.
> 
> HS, thanks for your kind words, had to laugh about the talking bbt, I think I'd accidentally on purpose lose it too! Tell me how was the macca powder?
> 
> PM I didn't think of that, crap I would have to change my flights! AF is still not here yet. If I don't get it by tomorrow I will test. Although on a 14 hr shift tomorrow so will have to let you know tomorrow night. I thought that the luteal phase was supposed to stay the same so if ov was delayed your AF would likely come a little later than usual? Also I don't think its usual to get only one sore boob is it? haha
> 
> 2nd acu appointment and felt great! Pain is better since. NICE

in both AF and pregnancy one of my boobs has always hurt more than the other.


----------



## Kimmy74

Ok so AF still a no show but big temp drop and pain is worse. Guys I really don't think its possible for me as I'm still having so much pain from endo. I'm not going to test till tomorrow night if she doesn't arrive. The soy did put me back a couple of days so I'm not really even due til tomorrow or the day after with my luteal phase of 14 to 15 days. You know when you just know.......


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks for your reply ladies, you helped a lot!!!!


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi ladies, how are we all? Well I am not sure the soy has worked this month. I have no idea what to think. i thought i'd Ov'd CD15 but then I had another big dip in temp, maybe you could have a look at my chart and give me your opinions? :( Hubby hasn't been too well lately so we didn't BD as much as we should've. :(


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Lisa your chart looks like mine!! I've got a dip at what I think is 2po, yours is 3dpo. I am hoping for both of us for a temp rise tomorrow and these are just 'fallback rises' which can happen between 2-3dpo :winkwink:

I always seem to have on at 2po, just never as dramatic as this :wacko:


----------



## prettymachine

Kimmy74 said:


> Ok so AF still a no show but big temp drop and pain is worse. Guys I really don't think its possible for me as I'm still having so much pain from endo. I'm not going to test till tomorrow night if she doesn't arrive. The soy did put me back a couple of days so I'm not really even due til tomorrow or the day after with my luteal phase of 14 to 15 days. You know when you just know.......

my SIL had endo really bad for 5 years...then she had two kids, about a year apart. and it cured it! i dont know how that fixed it, but it did! i hope pregnancy helps you too!


----------



## Lisa2701

Glowstar said:


> Awww Lisa your chart looks like mine!! I've got a dip at what I think is 2po, yours is 3dpo. I am hoping for both of us for a temp rise tomorrow and these are just 'fallback rises' which can happen between 2-3dpo :winkwink:
> 
> I always seem to have on at 2po, just never as dramatic as this :wacko:

Have never heard of that before...but have now googled it. My temp shot straight back up this morning so can only assume thats what its been, so i have discarded yesterdays temp.... should I have done this? :shrug: Thanks for putting my mind at rest, i was really unhappy with my temp yesterday and it put me in a foul mood all day :haha::blush:

I hope you got your rise back up this morning glowstar!! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Kimmy74

Thanks Pm, I hope it does too, I just gotta get there first. :winkwink: So AF still a no show, I'm 16 dpo, bfn! Boob still sore, still achey. I'm at a loss as I don't even feel like its coming now or maybe I'm just used to the pain now? Strange but I'm def not prego and odds of getting a bfp now after 16 dpo are slim to none.
Pregnancy does cure endometriosis, as it is eostrogen dependant. In pregnancy as you know you produce large amounts of progesterone and the oestrogen takes a back seat. Problem is when you're diagnosed with endo your immune system becomes quite low and makes it difficult for conception to occur. I'm desparatedly hoping it happens soon so I can kick this bad boy in the ass! :haha: Although in many once the pregnancy is over it comes back, at least until menopause. Did your sister have the endo removed before she fell pregnant?
Off to see my gynaecologist today for post laparoscopy review so will see what he says. If AF comes any later than today it means my luteal phase has lengthened as well as delayed ov, could this be the soy?????
Won't be taking it again next cycle tho I'm giving myself a break, from that and my monitor!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. x


----------



## Glowstar

Kimmy...you are NOT OUT!!! 16dpo is one hell of an LP.....wish you were temping so could look at a chart. FF says if your temps stay elevated until 18dpo chances are you a re pregnant!!
I so hope that's the case and maybe you just had a late implantation..FX'd!!

Lisa - woo hoo for a temp rise....you could have left that temp in and if they stay up for a few days I think FF will notice its a fallback rise and still give you same O date.
Well mine went up...but not really enough :shrug: CBFM still high so no idea now wether O'd or not :dohh: I put in a couple of higher temps for next few days to see what FF says and it gives me O date of today!! we Bd'd last night just in case.
Been to Docs today and going to get my CD21 progesterone levels checked on Tuesday :winkwink: so will know for sure wether O'd or not!


----------



## Kimmy74

Glow star I am temping, my coverline this month was 36.27, yesterday it dipped to 36.28 and today went up to 36.39. I will try add the link from FF so you can look? I used the internet dip strips 10 iul sensitivity so thought for sure I'd have at least something by today? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

Not sure if this will work. Have a look and let me know.


----------



## Glowstar

That link doesn't work...go the the sharing tab and that should be able to give direct link to chart.


----------



## Kimmy74

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/329666">My Ovulation Chart</a>

does that work?


----------



## Glowstar

Yep...got it, have added you to my friends.

It's hard to say...might be a case of waiting until tomorrow. I see the temp rise for today...I had a temp rise the day of AF to last cycle :shrug: Your LP hasn't been this long before but you have a lot of open circle temps, although I can't see you O'ing on any other day either really.

FX'd :kiss:


----------



## Lisa2701

Glowstar said:


> Kimmy...you are NOT OUT!!! 16dpo is one hell of an LP.....wish you were temping so could look at a chart. FF says if your temps stay elevated until 18dpo chances are you a re pregnant!!
> I so hope that's the case and maybe you just had a late implantation..FX'd!!
> 
> Lisa - woo hoo for a temp rise....you could have left that temp in and if they stay up for a few days I think FF will notice its a fallback rise and still give you same O date.
> Well mine went up...but not really enough :shrug: CBFM still high so no idea now wether O'd or not :dohh: I put in a couple of higher temps for next few days to see what FF says and it gives me O date of today!! we Bd'd last night just in case.
> Been to Docs today and going to get my CD21 progesterone levels checked on Tuesday :winkwink: so will know for sure wether O'd or not!

Ahh i didn't know that FF would realise, i was worried it would tell me i ovulated yesterday when it dipped lol. I am SOOO glad I am not the only person who does things like put in a few days of highs to see what FF would do :haha: 

Sorry to hear your temp did go up as much as you'd like but thats great news about getting your 21 day progesterone done! That the one thing the doc hasn't done with me, I am waiting on hubby going to get his side looked into then we are being refer'd to a fertility specialist which I am a bit bummed about because I doubt they will help us any as I am really over weight. Anyhoooo....good luck with your bloods on tuesday, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Lisa :hugs: Looking at your charts...do you have PCOS? that can add to weight problems....a girl who I work with has it and she struggles with her weight, it effects the pituarity gland. 
She had IVF to have her baby...she had to lose four stone though before she would even be considered :wacko:


----------



## Lisa2701

Glowstar said:


> Thanks Lisa :hugs: Looking at your charts...do you have PCOS? that can add to weight problems....a girl who I work with has it and she struggles with her weight, it effects the pituarity gland.
> She had IVF to have her baby...she had to lose four stone though before she would even be considered :wacko:

No i don't, I had an ultrasound just recently to check for it. They said everything looked normal, although they couldn't see my right ovary as it must be tucked behind something...i don't get that but never mind, long story short i've been told i do not have PCOS lol. 

I can imagine, doctors just don't get it, If people could loose weight at the drop of a hat they would. I have seriously tried EVERYTHING, even with the help from doctors I can't shift the weight and all my attempts at dieting, and taking the pills that the doc gave me etc has left me with really bad IBS. I am due to go to a group run by dieticians to help people loose weight and if that don't help then I will be offered surgery...which I do NOT want, it scares the life out of me the thought of surgery but I'm kinda starting to feel that if needs must then i'm just going to have to suck it up and go for it. I am about to be assessed for fibromyalgia as well so my mobility is not great which makes exercising pretty difficult but i do what I can. The doctor wants me to to wait until i have had surgery, and lost the weight to TTC but my son is 7 this year, I don't want to wait another 3+ years to start TTC, I could end up with my son being a teenager and having a newborn and i don't want that, especially as my son has autism. Teenagers are known for being difficult as it is, never mind adding autism in the mix, could make things easier and could make things harder, I don't know. 
Sorry got a bit carried away there, but its a real pet peeve of mines that doctors won't help you if your over weight. :growlmad: I know there is higher risks and complications but over weight people are still people, they deserve the same respect/help as any one else.


----------



## Glowstar

Totally agree Lisa! my neice is severely Autistic as is my OH's Neice!!! 

Back to the weight issue, hopefully the group will help you, it must be so frustrating as I suppose it's something else to worry about apart from TTC :hugs: I am sure it will all fall into place, don't give up hope :thumbup:


----------



## prettymachine

Kimmy74 said:


> Thanks Pm, I hope it does too, I just gotta get there first. :winkwink: So AF still a no show, I'm 16 dpo, bfn! Boob still sore, still achey. I'm at a loss as I don't even feel like its coming now or maybe I'm just used to the pain now? Strange but I'm def not prego and odds of getting a bfp now after 16 dpo are slim to none.
> Pregnancy does cure endometriosis, as it is eostrogen dependant. In pregnancy as you know you produce large amounts of progesterone and the oestrogen takes a back seat. Problem is when you're diagnosed with endo your immune system becomes quite low and makes it difficult for conception to occur. I'm desparatedly hoping it happens soon so I can kick this bad boy in the ass! :haha: Although in many once the pregnancy is over it comes back, at least until menopause. Did your sister have the endo removed before she fell pregnant?
> Off to see my gynaecologist today for post laparoscopy review so will see what he says. If AF comes any later than today it means my luteal phase has lengthened as well as delayed ov, could this be the soy?????
> Won't be taking it again next cycle tho I'm giving myself a break, from that and my monitor!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. x

she did not have it removed. she was on bc, stopped taking it for like a week, and bam! pregnant. she was 19, i guess that made her more fertile? it sure didnt go that easy for me! i was off bc for 8 months and TTC 6 before i got a +. i did notice the longer i was TTC the longer my cycles got...i think the last cycle before my + cycle i was 7 days late for AF or so. this was pre-soy so i know it wasnt soy related for me. i think it was my body playing nasty tricks on me lol. part of why i decided to try soy.

i dont think you are out yet...it looks less possible, but still possible to me!


----------



## prettymachine

Lisa2701 said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa :hugs: Looking at your charts...do you have PCOS? that can add to weight problems....a girl who I work with has it and she struggles with her weight, it effects the pituarity gland.
> She had IVF to have her baby...she had to lose four stone though before she would even be considered :wacko:
> 
> No i don't, I had an ultrasound just recently to check for it. They said everything looked normal, although they couldn't see my right ovary as it must be tucked behind something...i don't get that but never mind, long story short i've been told i do not have PCOS lol.
> 
> I can imagine, doctors just don't get it, If people could loose weight at the drop of a hat they would. I have seriously tried EVERYTHING, even with the help from doctors I can't shift the weight and all my attempts at dieting, and taking the pills that the doc gave me etc has left me with really bad IBS. I am due to go to a group run by dieticians to help people loose weight and if that don't help then I will be offered surgery...which I do NOT want, it scares the life out of me the thought of surgery but I'm kinda starting to feel that if needs must then i'm just going to have to suck it up and go for it. I am about to be assessed for fibromyalgia as well so my mobility is not great which makes exercising pretty difficult but i do what I can. The doctor wants me to to wait until i have had surgery, and lost the weight to TTC but my son is 7 this year, I don't want to wait another 3+ years to start TTC, I could end up with my son being a teenager and having a newborn and i don't want that, especially as my son has autism. Teenagers are known for being difficult as it is, never mind adding autism in the mix, could make things easier and could make things harder, I don't know.
> Sorry got a bit carried away there, but its a real pet peeve of mines that doctors won't help you if your over weight. :growlmad: I know there is higher risks and complications but over weight people are still people, they deserve the same respect/help as any one else.Click to expand...

i have several autistic cousins...i have a big place in my heart for autism<3


----------



## Lisa2701

Autism is clearly genetic on our part. We only recently got in touch with my DH father and it turns out all the boys on his side have either autism or ADHD, and it wouldn't' surprise me if DH has mild Aspergers either. 

Anyways, just had the results back from bloods I had done a couple of weeks ago and apparently my SHBG levels are low (18) and my Estradoil levels are 157, not sure whats wrong with that but doctor wants to talk to me about both of them so we will see. Got to wait a week before I can go see her though, its going to be a long week! :(


----------



## Kimmy74

Thanks for input guys, still no AF but it feels like it will come on at any moment, I am thinking tomorrow morning for sure. Like I said before I really don't feel like its possible. The other thing is I have had 2 sessions of acupuncture now, I wonder if this could have played a part in messing my cycles?


----------



## Kimmy74

Ok guys, well as I thought AF arrived today. Not feeling too bad about it. I really do think my body needed a couple of months to settle after the Laparoscopy. Anyway, onwards and upwards to a new cycle with Acupuncture, Vit D, fish oils, Prenatals and a positive attitude. Oh and the sun shining doesn't hurt! 

I won't be using soy again, I feel it mucked me right up, I've never had a cycle longer than 31 days and never a luteal phase of 16 days. Ov was late aswell and I think the soy is not a good idea for those with endometrisosis as its eostrogen dependant. So I will watch with interest and I wish the very best of luck to everyone. Who know's maybe I'll be back.

Really hope you all ger your BFP ASAP. xo


----------



## Brynden

So my temps have been up the past few days but they suddenly dropped today... I hope that doesn't mean AF is on the way... any insight? My chart is below...


----------



## happyshopper

Sorry Kimmy that the wicked :witch: got you :hugs: I wish you the very best of luck and please pop back now and then to let us know how you get on.
Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:your way


----------



## Kimmy74

Thanks very much HS, you're very sweet, I wish you all the best for a speedy BFP too. It'll happen for both of us soon I'm sure. xo


----------



## Miss_C

hellooooooooooo Ladies.

Bugger Kimmy, please stay in touch and let us know where we can stalk you!!!

Brynden, hmmm I only can see last months chart to compare this one too and I hate to say it but they look very very similar, reached the same peak and temps started dropping around the same time - sorry hun but if you want an honest opinion I would say not this month. Of course I would be delighted to be wrong!!

My chart is very different this month, massive fallback and recovery temps, nice drop yesterdya and jump back up today (implantation maybe?) fxed. I wasn't disappointed or devastated as much as usual when AF rocked up last month cos first cycle after losing ziggy was just too much to ask.

This cycle however is gonna be waaaaaaaaaaay different! If I go by my average LP of 13 days witch is due Wednesday so Tuesday "should" show if witch is coming and I will be going to the shops to buy an HPT or a bottle of wine for my birthday. Please whoever is watching over me can we have ziggy back for my birthday, I will never ask for anything ever again apart from the usual, look after me and my family, keep us healthy and safe etc. 

Thank you

One of the children in my mother's group has just recently been diagnosed autistic, I am not sure where he is on the spectrum, we are still finding things out. Porr girl has 4 kids, the eldest is 6 and still wears a nappy to bed at night, for some reason cannot train, the second is the one with autism had grommets in a couple of years back and is now also having to undergo speech therapy, the 3rd wasn't even crawling at 12-14 months but the 3rd just turned one seems to be doing OK in all areas. Yet in all of this she is a pool of calm serenity and all this at age 26!!


----------



## hoppinforbabe

af got me first month of ttc with soy try again this month going to do days 2-6 this time instead of 3-7.


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> hellooooooooooo Ladies.
> 
> Bugger Kimmy, please stay in touch and let us know where we can stalk you!!!
> 
> Brynden, hmmm I only can see last months chart to compare this one too and I hate to say it but they look very very similar, reached the same peak and temps started dropping around the same time - sorry hun but if you want an honest opinion I would say not this month. Of course I would be delighted to be wrong!!
> 
> My chart is very different this month, massive fallback and recovery temps, nice drop yesterdya and jump back up today (implantation maybe?) fxed. I wasn't disappointed or devastated as much as usual when AF rocked up last month cos first cycle after losing ziggy was just too much to ask.
> 
> This cycle however is gonna be waaaaaaaaaaay different! If I go by my average LP of 13 days witch is due Wednesday so Tuesday "should" show if witch is coming and I will be going to the shops to buy an HPT or a bottle of wine for my birthday. Please whoever is watching over me can we have ziggy back for my birthday, I will never ask for anything ever again apart from the usual, look after me and my family, keep us healthy and safe etc.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> One of the children in my mother's group has just recently been diagnosed autistic, I am not sure where he is on the spectrum, we are still finding things out. Porr girl has 4 kids, the eldest is 6 and still wears a nappy to bed at night, for some reason cannot train, the second is the one with autism had grommets in a couple of years back and is now also having to undergo speech therapy, the 3rd wasn't even crawling at 12-14 months but the 3rd just turned one seems to be doing OK in all areas. Yet in all of this she is a pool of calm serenity and all this at age 26!!

sounds good for you! fingers crossed, keep us updated!


----------



## debzie

Sorry kimmy and hoping the witch got you. Onwards to the next cycle with fresh hope. X

Bryden fingers crossed for you but I tend to agree with miss c think the witch. may ne on her way.

Miss c chart is looking good mine has been different this cycle too temps way lower. Had a massive temp drop this morning and have cramps like af is on her way. Its not unknown for me to have a 11 day lp so see if the witch arrives tomorrow. X


----------



## Glowstar

Kimmy and Hopin......sorry the evil moo got you :hugs: 

Brynden - agree with Miss C and Debzie, looks like the witch is on her way...unless of course your temp makes a huge recovery today :hugs:

Miss C - your chart looks awesome....keeping everything crossed :thumbup::kiss:

Debzie - hope the witch stays away :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa2701

Miss_C said:


> One of the children in my mother's group has just recently been diagnosed autistic, I am not sure where he is on the spectrum, we are still finding things out. Porr girl has 4 kids, the eldest is 6 and still wears a nappy to bed at night, for some reason cannot train, the second is the one with autism had grommets in a couple of years back and is now also having to undergo speech therapy, the 3rd wasn't even crawling at 12-14 months but the 3rd just turned one seems to be doing OK in all areas. Yet in all of this she is a pool of calm serenity and all this at age 26!!

Its amazing what you can cope with when you have kids. I has JUST turned 19 when I had my son, I had severe depression since the age of 15 and having my son was the best thing that ever happened to me, he gave me a reason to live... literally . He is 6 and a half and hasn't slept a whole night in his life, even with medication to help him. He didn't really speak until he was 5 and even now despite intensive speech therapy (which isn't as bad as it sounds by the way:thumbup:) he doesn't have the best two way communication. He can talk in length, and at great speed about his "special interest..."computers" but if you want to talk to him about anything else it has to be broken down and carefully worded. Has your friend any concerns about her eldest with regard to autism? Lack of potty training in _fairly_ common in autistic children. Wouldn't worry about the little one who's not crawling, my cousins son was 2 before he started crawling and then quickly went to walking, but he's not got any disabilities (he's now 3). As for her youngest, Autism "usually" doesn't show up until between 18 - 24 months, not trying to scare you its just so she can keep a close eye on him/her, you tend to find they hit every mile stone and then at 18 ish months regress, loose any speech they did have etc, although children with aspergers won't loose speech at all. Its lovely that she has a friend like you who seem to genuinely care. Hope everything works out for her. :hugs:

P.S. Sorry for hijacking the threat a little. Got carried away wit that I wanted to say :dohh:


----------



## debzie

Don't know if I should have but I adjusted my temps took it earlier than usual then fell back to sleep and took it again. Does not look as bad now but still have cramps.


----------



## Lisa2701

I had a huge jump in temp this morning... I'm confused, starting to wondering if maybe I didn't Ov on CD15 and this sudden temp rise is a sign i only Ov yesterday?? :wacko:. I hate having such erratic temps, makes me question how accurate FF can be when my temps are all over the place. :(


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmm I would still say CD15...in line with your OPK.....todays jump is prob just a nice hormone surge :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa2701

Glowstar said:


> Mmmm I would still say CD15...in line with your OPK.....todays jump is prob just a nice hormone surge :thumbup:

Here's hoping its a good sign then glowstar. You've been so helpful over the last couple of weeks. Thank you x


----------



## Brynden

Thanks for looking Miss C and Glowstar... it did jump back up today... now i'm wondering if maybe that was implantation? In december when I miscarried, my temp dropped and I for sure thought AF was on her way, and then my temps went back up... kinda like this month so who knows...is there any way to show you that chart?


----------



## Glowstar

Brynden, that is a mega rise high chance that was implantation would love to see your bd pattern! 

Lisa, that's what we are all here for to support each other, i find it comforting supporting other people, takes my mind off my own two week wait:-D


----------



## debzie

Looking good bryden you can add any chart to your homepage and it will show. overlaying it too with this chart will give you an idea if it is the same.

well I gave in and tested bfn as expected still not over my possible addiction yet.


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar said:


> Brynden, that is a mega rise high chance that was implantation would love to see your bd pattern!

Can you not see it? Okay I think I changed the settings so you can now - let me know if you can!



debzie said:


> Looking good bryden you can add any chart to your homepage and it will show. overlaying it too with this chart will give you an idea if it is the same.

I don't think I can overlay it if I don't pay for VIP can I?

Okay I added december's chart - when I miscarried... let me know what you guys think!


----------



## debzie

I am no charting expert by all means but they do have their similarities. Fingers crossed for you and hope its a sticky one.:thumbup:


----------



## Miss_C

I have been overlaying charts like crazy, my chart is whacko!!! Thought for sure I had had implantation with the drop and the rise but with the huge drop today I am hugley despondent. No signs of AF yet though but last month she came with no temp drop. Going to bed early tonight to get a good night's sleep and see what temp says tomorrow. I so want to be buying the cb digi and not the bottle of wine on Tuesday as my birthday present to myself!


----------



## Brynden

Miss C I think I'm in the same boat as you...temp dropped this morning :( I tested and I'm pretty sure I can't see a second line... :( Last time I didn't test until 15 dpo and then it was a very faint line still...so who knows... I'm trying to stay positive but I think AF is on her way...


----------



## debzie

My temps came back up this morning but still getting cramps like af is on her way. Didn't test this morning resisted the urge. Have another frer an cb digital that i am now saving until wed morning if af doesnot show see if i can hold on that long. I too will see what my temp does in the morning. Looks. like we all in the same boat brynden and miss c.


----------



## prettymachine

digi's are less sensitive, i would use the frer first, when you do test :)


----------



## debzie

Was thinking that too pm. X


----------



## Glowstar

:hugs: ladies, hope AF stays away....I'm willing her to take a long hike fo9r all of you :hugs:


----------



## Lisa2701

Keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies, hope AF stays away and you get that BFP any day now....:hugs:

My temperature plummeted this morning, honestly, pulling my hair out this month, no idea what is going on, my temps are all over the place.


----------



## poppy666

Lisa that massive dip could be a good thing :happydance: fx'd for you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Miss_C

DEBZIE - your chart looks frekin awesome, 2 more days and I predict a test should show something good!!!

Lisa thst soooooooooo could be an implant dip.

mornin all, well after last nights ittle jaunt through the charts seeing bfps after big temp drops and hope that I could still not get the wine tomorrow, I would lay everything I own on witch arriving tomorrow. All my charts show the drop and then a little rise day after and then witch, identical chart today!! 

So now I am in a quandary - 2 months on soy do I do a 3rd?


----------



## Lisa2701

Awww Poppy and Miss_C I hadn't even thought of implantation dip, there has been so many dips this week or so that it hadn't even crossed my mind. I took my temp three times this morning thinking that it must be wrong, but nope, the readings were almost identical every time. Just trying to keep my mind busy until i can test. i'm feeling really restless and anxious this month, i'm hoping once i've managed to talk to the doctor on thursday about my blood results (which has come back abnormal apparently) that my mind will settle back down, but until then i will just have to content myself as best I can.


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> DEBZIE - your chart looks frekin awesome, 2 more days and I predict a test should show something good!!!
> 
> Lisa thst soooooooooo could be an implant dip.
> 
> mornin all, well after last nights ittle jaunt through the charts seeing bfps after big temp drops and hope that I could still not get the wine tomorrow, I would lay everything I own on witch arriving tomorrow. All my charts show the drop and then a little rise day after and then witch, identical chart today!!
> 
> So now I am in a quandary - 2 months on soy do I do a 3rd?

nothing says you are out!!

but if you are, i say take a break from soy. every thing i have read about it has said that if take it more than a couple months in a row it will do you more harm than good. 

but fx for you still!


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Lisa that massive dip could be a good thing :happydance: fx'd for you :dust::dust::dust:

you are getting so far along so fast!! how exciting!

also, i never pictured you as a blonde. i dont know why, but i always felt you had brown hair. haha. isnt it funny none of us really know what eachother looks like!


----------



## debzie

THAnks miss c had another temp increase this morning but had been up as dd was unsettled then went back to bed. Tested again with frer and bfn. My chart this month is so different don't know where I am. If there is a next cycle I duno if I will do soy um leaning towards having a more relaxed cycle and try and loose a few pounds. X


----------



## CheriRose

Hey ladies.. i am new here.. well i been following for a while but have not had internet.. i am back online though and want to start taking soy.. i want to try anything to help me and DH get the baby we want.. we have been trying for 2 year.. we want to get help but our insurance does not cover fertility help.;0( 
ANY advice would be GREAT..!


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa that massive dip could be a good thing :happydance: fx'd for you :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> you are getting so far along so fast!! how exciting!
> 
> also, i never pictured you as a blonde. i dont know why, but i always felt you had brown hair. haha. isnt it funny none of us really know what eachother looks like!Click to expand...

Ha ha yep never know what each other looks like :haha: im only 12wk seems to be dragging, i'll slowly catch up to you lol xx


----------



## Brynden

Debzie! Your chart is looking good so far!!!

Bad news over here - spotting started today and temp went way down :(


----------



## debzie

Thanks brynden guess I will know in a day or so too. So sorry the witch got you. fx this will be your cycle. U doing soy again this time? x


----------



## Brynden

Not sure... I think so, I think I'll try it days 2-6 this time and up the dose... did 3-7 last time with a relatively low dose and ovulated a day later than normal so i think I'll try earlier...if it doesn't work this cycle then I'll take a cycle off I think


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa that massive dip could be a good thing :happydance: fx'd for you :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> you are getting so far along so fast!! how exciting!
> 
> also, i never pictured you as a blonde. i dont know why, but i always felt you had brown hair. haha. isnt it funny none of us really know what eachother looks like!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha yep never know what each other looks like :haha: im only 12wk seems to be dragging, i'll slowly catch up to you lol xxClick to expand...

im a red head, lol.


----------



## poppy666

Now i had you down as a blonde :haha:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I hope everyone had a lovely weekend.
Brynden - so sorry the wicked :witch: got you xxx
Debzie - FX the :witch: stays away xxx
I think I have ovulated either today or yesterday so now on to the long awaited TWW. I had a maca smoothie this morning I'm feeling very hot and a bit strange so I might try reducing the dose. My OH had some too and he commented it had an strange aftertaste lol but I didn't let on it. 
Sending :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## debzie

Welcome cheirose you starting soy this cycle? X

Well I'm still hanging in here 13dpo temp droped slightly this morning but still up. 
Welcome to the two week wait happyshopper. Fxd this is your cycle.

Brynden I took soy cd 2 to 6 last cycle of brought ovulation forward but i spotted until cd ten. Good luck. X

How's miss c Lisa and glowstar??? X


----------



## Glowstar

Hi everyone......Brynden, personally if you have an normal length cycle I wouldn't take CD2-6, the cycle I did I O'd on CD10 and had a normal LP (14 days) but.....when I took a cycle break I had a 19 day cycle with loads of spotting!!! 

Debzie, fingers crossed for you hun!!!

Happy....hard to tell if Ov yet....would say today if temp rise tomorrow...FX'd your in the TWW :thumbup:

AFM - just plodding along really.....had 21 day progesterone blood test today and get the results next Tuesday (alledgedly!) but you know what docs are like...so will prob have AF by then.
I don't feel any different this cycle to past ones so don't think this will be my month...my chart is looking average at best :wacko: nothing any different than usual.


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar said:


> Hi everyone......Brynden, personally if you have an normal length cycle I wouldn't take CD2-6, the cycle I did I O'd on CD10 and had a normal LP (14 days) but.....when I took a cycle break I had a 19 day cycle with loads of spotting!!!

Weird... should I stick to CD3-7 then? My LP isn't short - it's 12-13 days but I always thought if it was one day longer then maybe the egg would have more time to implant...but I think it's B6 that makes LP longer right? Not taking soy earlier...


----------



## Miss_C

making a "normal" lp longer is not advisable or even really achievable and should only be lengthened if it is short, a fertilised egg only has a limited life for viability and should implant by 10dpo if not by then probably not going to happen hence shorter than 10 lp's are normally diagnosed as an lpd. 

The reason for taking soy is to strengthen ovulation by increasing the estrogen levels produced naturally by bovking the receptors that tell you yo are creating it thus pumping more. If you ovulate normally then 3-7 would be best as O is usually 5-9 days after last dose. My O is normally cd12 but soy has put me back to cd15 last 2 cycles. I am going to skip this month and see what happens. If you have late O then the soy is going to help bring that forward.

make sense?


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> making a "normal" lp longer is not advisable or even really achievable and should only be lengthened if it is short, a fertilised egg only has a limited life for viability and should implant by 10dpo if not by then probably not going to happen hence shorter than 10 lp's are normally diagnosed as an lpd.
> 
> The reason for taking soy is to strengthen ovulation by increasing the estrogen levels produced naturally by bovking the receptors that tell you yo are creating it thus pumping more. If you ovulate normally then 3-7 would be best as O is usually 5-9 days after last dose. My O is normally cd12 but soy has put me back to cd15 last 2 cycles. I am going to skip this month and see what happens. If you have late O then the soy is going to help bring that forward.
> 
> make sense?

any progress? :)


----------



## Miss_C

prettymachine said:


> any progress? :)

me? - just waiting for witch to arrive, temp moved from below coverline to the coverline thismorning and I have heaps of ewcm so she must be close!! hurry up you old hag get in get out and let us get on with next cycle!!


----------



## Brynden

Miss_C said:


> making a "normal" lp longer is not advisable or even really achievable and should only be lengthened if it is short, a fertilised egg only has a limited life for viability and should implant by 10dpo if not by then probably not going to happen hence shorter than 10 lp's are normally diagnosed as an lpd.
> 
> The reason for taking soy is to strengthen ovulation by increasing the estrogen levels produced naturally by bovking the receptors that tell you yo are creating it thus pumping more. If you ovulate normally then 3-7 would be best as O is usually 5-9 days after last dose. My O is normally cd12 but soy has put me back to cd15 last 2 cycles. I am going to skip this month and see what happens. If you have late O then the soy is going to help bring that forward.
> 
> make sense?

Ya makes sense... I'm thinking maybe I'll take a break from it this cycle... I need to gain my sanity back and not have all my focus on babymaking... so I think this cycle will be a bit more of a relaxed approach for me..


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> any progress? :)
> 
> me? - just waiting for witch to arrive, temp moved from below coverline to the coverline thismorning and I have heaps of ewcm so she must be close!! hurry up you old hag get in get out and let us get on with next cycle!!Click to expand...

i'm still rooting for you!


----------



## debzie

well ladies I have someting to announce saved my clearblue digital for this morning and low and behold I am pregnant:bfp:. pic to follow. so much for frer bfn at 12 dpo. think that is. an implantation dip at 10 dpo.

pm you were right my temps were way lower after ov just like yours when you got your bfp.

for anyone new to the thread this is my second cycle with soy took it cd 3-7 at an increasing dose 160mg for the first three then 200mg last two. took it at night and did have some side effects headaches nausea and night sweats. ovulated a day later then the previous month but still around the normal time cd 18.

I am cautiously happy given my miscarriage last year. but a sample in at the docs so when I get the result back they say they will take bloods.
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-04 11.27.32.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Glowstar

:cloud9::cloud9: soooooo pleased for you Debzie...H&H 9 months :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## happyshopper

:happydance: Many congratulations Debzie, I hope you have a perfect pregnancy. I had a sneaking feeling you were pregnant when I saw your chart this morning. I'm so chuffed for you xxxx


----------



## debzie

Thanyou ladies another soy baby. x x x


----------



## prettymachine

debzie said:


> well ladies I have someting to announce saved my clearblue digital for this morning and low and behold I am pregnant:bfp:. pic to follow. so much for frer bfn at 12 dpo. think that is. an implantation dip at 10 dpo.
> 
> pm you were right my temps were way lower after ov just like yours when you got your bfp.
> 
> for anyone new to the thread this is my second cycle with soy took it cd 3-7 at an increasing dose 160mg for the first three then 200mg last two. took it at night and did have some side effects headaches nausea and night sweats. ovulated a day later then the previous month but still around the normal time cd 18.
> 
> I am cautiously happy given my miscarriage last year. but a sample in at the docs so when I get the result back they say they will take bloods.

awwwww! i'm so happy for you my eyes welled up!

at 12dpo for me, my IC that measured 10miu was BARELY there enough that OH wouldnt let me take it seriously until we tested again the next day. i DOUBT a FRER would have picked anything up for me either, as they are 25miu. 

im so glad im not the only one who's temps were lower after!


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Now i had you down as a blonde :haha:

lol! thats funny. this is me and OH (pre belly, of course lol)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/154604_176005309092681_100000496396928_603571_8208772_n.jpg


----------



## Brynden

Ah Debzie!!! I'm so excited for you! Now you got me thinking I should try soy one more cycle...


----------



## poppy666

debzie said:


> well ladies I have someting to announce saved my clearblue digital for this morning and low and behold I am pregnant:bfp:. pic to follow. so much for frer bfn at 12 dpo. think that is. an implantation dip at 10 dpo.
> 
> pm you were right my temps were way lower after ov just like yours when you got your bfp.
> 
> for anyone new to the thread this is my second cycle with soy took it cd 3-7 at an increasing dose 160mg for the first three then 200mg last two. took it at night and did have some side effects headaches nausea and night sweats. ovulated a day later then the previous month but still around the normal time cd 18.
> 
> I am cautiously happy given my miscarriage last year. but a sample in at the docs so when I get the result back they say they will take bloods.

Congratz sweetie :happydance::happydance: thats 2 today off Soy :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Now i had you down as a blonde :haha:
> 
> lol! thats funny. this is me and OH (pre belly, of course lol)
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/154604_176005309092681_100000496396928_603571_8208772_n.jpgClick to expand...

Awww such a lovely couple :hugs: deffo not blonde :haha:


----------



## Miss_C

OMG Cycle twinny (well not any more!!) I knew it I knew it I said your chart was awesome - omg congratulations!! Best NEWS EVER!!!! :yipee:

wish I knew what was going on with me. I O'd on cd 15, had nice solid cross hairs was having a text book non pregnancy cycle. Entered some ewcm (which is normal and common in 80% of women pre AF) and got dotted cross hairs and today I get my cross hairs taken away on what should have been my test day when I had the cross hairs!!! I wasn't going to test anyway cos the big temp drop off told me it was all over this month.

Any ideas people - please?


----------



## prettymachine

temp drop-implantation?


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies

Miss C dont know what is going on there think its because you entered fertile cm that its got itself mixed up. I had watery cm yesterday and when I in puted it I go the dotted line cross hairs.


----------



## poppy666

Got my 12 scan tomorrow 'scary' wish me luck fx'd everything be ok xxx


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Got my 12 scan tomorrow 'scary' wish me luck fx'd everything be ok xxx

not scary, EXCITING! let us all know how it goes!


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> Got my 12 scan tomorrow 'scary' wish me luck fx'd everything be ok xxx

Look forward to pics!!!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :hugs:

So nervous now, go in 30 mins and i feel sick Ugh PMA PMA PMA :dohh: cya later xx


----------



## debzie

Good luck poppy cant wait to see the pics. x x x


----------



## happyshopper

Good luck Poppy, everything will be perfect I'm positive xxx
I'm not sure what to think but I have the faintest spotting today. Hopefully its the soy messing with me as I cannot have my spotting start at 2DPO. I was going to wait until FF confirmed ov but I'm going to liberally apply my progesterone cream tonight just in case. xxx


----------



## Soili

happyshopper said:


> Good luck Poppy, everything will be perfect I'm positive xxx
> I'm not sure what to think but I have the faintest spotting today. Hopefully its the soy messing with me as I cannot have my spotting start at 2DPO. I was going to wait until FF confirmed ov but I'm going to liberally apply my progesterone cream tonight just in case. xxx

Have you stopped EPO?? If not, stop right away. It made me start spotting at CD12 and it went on for a whole week until I did some googling and found out EPO can do that to you. Yesterday I stopped taking EPO, spotting almost stopped and today I already had none of it! Same goes for AC.


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks for getting back to me Soili. I haven't took EPO (1000mg tablet) since about Monday but I'm taking a multi-vit with 100mg of EPO included. Do you think that is enough to cause the spotting? xxx


----------



## Soili

100mg doesn't seam like a lot, but I was also taking only 1000mg out of 3000mg recommended. I always took it in the morning and that's when I got the heaviest spotting. Maybe try stopping it for a few days and see how it goes? For me 2 days break was enough to stop spotting completely. It's all guesses anyway, right? But worth trying :)


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Soili, its definately worth a try xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks everything went well :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12wk scan 014.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## happyshopper

Aww Poppy, the little bean is lovely, he looks like he's eating an ice cream cone. Did you find out if its a boy or a girl? xxxx


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Thanks everything went well :happydance:

baby <3


----------



## poppy666

Im seriously thinking if heads to the left its a boy and obviously head to the right girl :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

happyshopper said:


> Aww Poppy, the little bean is lovely, he looks like he's eating an ice cream cone. Did you find out if its a boy or a girl? xxxx

Baby sucking its thumb in piccy lol no dont know sex will have a gender scan at 16wks :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

New thread here for everyone who has their BFPs and wait for the rest of you lovely ladies to join too xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/604593-bfp-w-soy-after-loss.html


----------



## prettymachine

head to left is boy and right is girl? hmm... my girls head IS to the right. i havent heard that... i heard placenta on left is girl, and right is boy. (at first transvaginal scan--it makes it the sane side and not opposites.) this one worked for me.


----------



## poppy666

No PM thats just my own theory pmsl i'll be in shock if finally a girl x


----------



## Lisa2701

OMG I dont come on for a few days and there is soooooo much GREAT news! Congrats Debzie...soooo happy for you! Pooppy your scan photo is FAB!!! 

Well FF took away my cross hair this mroning. I was meant to be 11DPO but my temps have been everywhere. :cry: . Been to docs today who said my estradoil levels are up and my SHGB levels are low so she referring us to a FS but she said she doesn't think they will help me due to my weight :cry:. So between FF and the doctors its been a rubbish day!!


----------



## Glowstar

I would stop the EPO pronto...dont' want to risk anything Happy....just buy some cheap folic acid, Vit c and E...from Tesco (usually 3 for 2) and take them.


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Glowstar, I wont be taking that multivitamin after ovulation anymore. I had no idea EPO can cause spotting. How are you? You don't have much longer to wait before you test xxx


----------



## Brynden

poppy666 said:


> New thread here for everyone who has their BFPs and wait for the rest of you lovely ladies to join too xx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/604593-bfp-w-soy-after-loss.html

Awe I hope I can join u lovely ladies there next month! I'm gonna try soy one more time not sure if I should keep taking b6 as well or not... Any thoughts?


----------



## Glowstar

Lisa - demand the Doctors do something to help you with your weight!!! the fact you are being referred though is a step in the right direction - you are in the system so that's a positive not a negative :kiss:

Brynden - glad you giving it another go, I take B6 but only a daily one of 10mg, how much you taking?

Happy - either 9dpo or 11dpo...temp jump this morning and sore boobs but that's about it :wacko:


----------



## happyshopper

At last, I've finally got my crosshairs. My OH has rumbled me, he guessed that I was spiking his smoothies (probably from my giggles when he said that it tasted funny) with something and started looking for the evidence. I had to admit it was the maca but luckily he has agreed to still take it. I can't taste or smell it at all in the smoothies so he must have some spider senses lol. No ill effects and it really perks me up; just hope I get a soy/maca/bvit/acupuncture :bfp: this month xxx


----------



## poppy666

Brynden said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> New thread here for everyone who has their BFPs and wait for the rest of you lovely ladies to join too xx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/604593-bfp-w-soy-after-loss.html
> 
> Awe I hope I can join u lovely ladies there next month! I'm gonna try soy one more time not sure if I should keep taking b6 as well or not... Any thoughts?Click to expand...

Awww i hope and pray i see all you Soy ladies in 1st Tri soon :kiss: not sure about the B6 cos i never took anything else with the Soy :shrug:


----------



## prettymachine

i took b6 with my soy my + cycle... but stopped taking it as soon as i got my + cuz its not something you wanna take once pregnant =)


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah for getting your crosshairs Happy :happydance::happydance: Boo Hiss for OH realising you are spiking his smoothies :haha::haha:

Poppy...love you scan pic...sooooooo cute :hugs: have bookmarked the thread in 1st tri and hope we are ALL joining you soon :hugs:

Cheering Bryden and Lisa on too :kiss:


----------



## happyshopper

Ooh Glowstar your chart is looking good. FX this is a lucky month xxx


----------



## Lisa2701

oh glowstar fx for you !!!!


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar have you tested?


----------



## holls147

Hi ladies, So this month at the start of AF I drank red raspberry leaf tea, took red clover and after af drank false unicorn root tincture. I'm happy to say that ewcm has returned and i just got a positive opk on cd 12!!! Earliest ever! I hope this means that my lp phase will also be lengthened. Oh and I also took a single dose of soy, 80mg, on cd 3.


----------



## Glowstar

Don't get excited ladies, I'm not, cramping bad today. Tested with my last if two days ago and was neg and also today with a cheapie from the pound shop and bfn again, too depressing to put the bfns on my chart! None have been with fmu so might try one tomorrow just for a laugh :haha:
Get the results of the progesterone test on Tuesday so will see what that says. Temps will prob take a dive tomorrow, still not sure weather I am 9dpo or 11dpo :shrug:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Glowstar,
Judging by your CP it looks like you might be 12dpo although I'm not an expert. FX your temps stay up tomorrow xxx


----------



## Lisa2701

Glowstar your chart is looking FAB!!!! Keeping my FX for you honey!!! 

Well I tested and got a BFN this morning. Doesn't overly surprise me. My temps are all over the place. Had some spotting yesterday and a KILLER PMS type mood :haha: so expecting the witch to be here anyday!


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar said:


> Brynden - glad you giving it another go, I take B6 but only a daily one of 10mg, how much you taking?

Thanks Glowstart! I'm taking 50mg pills each day...apparently they help lengthen the lp...although mine's not considered very short, an extra day or two couldn't hurt right?
 
Your chart is looking good! Sorry about ur BFN's....I'm keeping my FX'd for you!!! It may still be too early to test



prettymachine said:


> i took b6 with my soy my + cycle... but stopped taking it as soon as i got my + cuz its not something you wanna take once pregnant =)

I've heard that if you are taking b6 when you get a positive you should keep taking it until at least 10 weeks cuz it helps with progesterone production and until the placenta is formed and can produce it's own you don't want a major drop in progesterone levels... I also know they give it to ladies for morning sickness...so it can't be that bad can it??


----------



## prettymachine

Brynden said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Brynden - glad you giving it another go, I take B6 but only a daily one of 10mg, how much you taking?
> 
> Thanks Glowstart! I'm taking 50mg pills each day...apparently they help lengthen the lp...although mine's not considered very short, an extra day or two couldn't hurt right?
> 
> Your chart is looking good! Sorry about ur BFN's....I'm keeping my FX'd for you!!! It may still be too early to test
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> i took b6 with my soy my + cycle... but stopped taking it as soon as i got my + cuz its not something you wanna take once pregnant =)Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard that if you are taking b6 when you get a positive you should keep taking it until at least 10 weeks cuz it helps with progesterone production and until the placenta is formed and can produce it's own you don't want a major drop in progesterone levels... I also know they give it to ladies for morning sickness...so it can't be that bad can it??Click to expand...

i was taking it a little while in because i had HORRIBLE morning sickness...for me, it didnt help at all =/ i stopped when i read that you can take too much once pregnant that will have adverse effects, like miscarriage, and it is in prenatals already. the best understanding i had was taking it before pregnancy still helps once pregnant.


----------



## Brynden

Hmm interesting I've heard that if u stop when you find out ur pregnant it increases the risk of miscarriage... But obviously that didn't happen for u!


----------



## prettymachine

lol, yeah. i think every single study has an contradicting study lol.


----------



## Brynden

Haha yes that is so true!!


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I'm really not happy today as I have started spotting today. I thought by taking soy, b-vitamin complex 100, maca, acupuncture and using progesterone cream would help but its done nothing this month. I did have an acupuncture session yesterday so I think it may have triggered the spotting as the same thing happened last month. I was hopeful too :cry:
I'm going to the doctors on Tuesday to get my progesterone checked. I just hope the spotting is nothing serious. 
Good luck to everyone and sending lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. Happyshopper that really sucks about the spotting still! I know the bvits can take awhile to work as I used them too. As for things like the acpuncture, it can take a while for it to work properly. I'd be surprised if it was behind the spotting though. Where did you get your progesterone cream from? xo


----------



## Glowstar

Oh Happy that is crap :growlmad: hope the Dr's can sort you out :hugs: I get my results on Tuesday :winkwink: OH has promised that if they come back OK he is going to make an appt for a SA :thumbup:

AFM - well FF says my chart is possibly Triphasic on CD23, I don't think it is to be honest and just waiting for the witch to arrive as tested again today and BFN :shrug: just want to move on now...hate waiting :wacko:


----------



## happyshopper

Hiya,
Thanks Jen and Glowstar, I just wanted to rant. I don't know whether its the acupuncture really but I think I may limit the sessions to the follicular stage only. Thats where most of the good stuff happens and it will help my bank balance. 
I bought the progesterone cream from this site
https://www.progesterone.org.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=180
I hope you are well Jen, I bet you're blooming. Not long now until the scan xxx
Good luck with your appointment on Tuesday Glowstar. I thought your chart went triaphasic too and I really hope the witch stays away for you xxx


----------



## prettymachine

glowstar, remember what you always so, you arent out til she shows!

and do we know what happened with miss c?


----------



## debzie

hello ladies just thought I would pop in for an update.

Glowstar I still think you chart looks great and as you said to me you are not out until af shows. I did not get my bfp until 14dpo with fmu BFNs before them even with frer

Happy I am so sorry about the spotting I just had a look at the progesterone cream I may purchase some as with all of my pregnancies I bleed at 6 weeks think it may be decidual bleeding. Which one do you get?

AFM I am waiting for the nurse practitioner to call me tomorrow to tell me I am pregnant then I will be able to make an appt to see if they will book me in for an early scan.


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks ladies....not very good at taking my own advice am I :winkwink::haha::haha:

Oh well, will just have to wait it out I suppose, like I said I hate hate hate this part just want to know one way or another so I can move on.....I feel OK though if AF arrives for some reason I feel more positive that if this isn't my cycle then it must be soon right? laws of averages and all that :thumbup:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Glowstar, your PMA is very impressive. I think its your month next month, its written in the stars xxx
Thanks Debzie. I'm not sure what decidual bleeding, I've googled it briefly and seems pretty harmless. My spotting is increasing making me stressed which I suppose is not helping matters. I need to get it checked out and perhaps then I can relax a bit more. Good luck with your appointment (not that you'll need it) xxx
I have a few quick questions. Should I make the doctor aware that although my cycle is usually 29 days long, however I ovulated on day 19 and so my 7DPO is at day 26 rather than they expect which is CD22?
Also, I increased by soy dose this month to 200mg per day from 120mg but I had better results especially with the spotting when I was taking the lesser amount. Do you think I should take only 120mg next time?
Sorry for the long post xxx


----------



## Soili

happyshopper, it kinda depends on what kind of doctor you'll get ;) Mine has adapted the strategy "I know best, just do as I say and you'll be plenty pregnant". She basically didn't want any details and wasn't too thrilled with me wanting to know what other alternatives I've got.
If I were you, I'd bring the charts and show when you ovulate and how long is your LP, just so they know they're dealing with a pro and you won't be satisfied with "it's probably no big deal, go back home and try again" kind of answer.
As far as bloodwork... It's tricky, because it's not technically 7DPO they want, it's the middle of luteal phase. Which in your case probably is CD22-23 anyway. But very often, they do it just as a formality. It's SO stupid, don't get me started, but most doctors (even women) live in the world of women having perfect 28 days cycles with ovulation on CD14 and they want you tested and treated based on that utopian assumption.

If I can be bluntly honest, for your next cycle (if there will be one! ;)), I'd do everything like you did two cycles before when you managed to minimize the spotting. Drop acupuncture for a month and do same dose of Soy as you did back then.


----------



## Glowstar

I agree, Happy you need to get this sorted out....get a Doctors appointment and demand some proper testing :winkwink:

Well got my CD21 results back, not sure why but got results for FSH (4) and LH (3) too :shrug: not sure how accurate they are as thought they should be done on CD3...anyway progesterone is 37 which seems to be OK from what I can find out. 

Still waiting for witch to arrive, sure she'll be here tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar - Glad ur progesterone seems to be okay - I'm not sure what it's supposed to be...but I did have a dream last night that I got my levels tested and it was low! If I don't get pregnant in the next two months I've decided to go back to my doc and demand tests!! Last time he said they don't normally do it till you've had 2 or 3 miscarriages...

Anyways, took my last dose of soy yesterday - I increased the dose just a little this month but i did notice it made me extremely tired and had some headaches... Hope it's all worth it this time!!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Brynden...I would go back again, ask for another Dr....you have been TTC for 12 cycles now, don't tell the receptionist what the appointment is for, say it's private and ask for a female Dr if you had a man last time :winkwink:

Good luck this cycle though!!! (still time to get booked in for CD21/7dpo tests :thumbup:)


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Soili for your excellent advice. I think I will try and repeat what I did when I minimised the spotting especially the soy dosage. I think I will stop the acupuncture during the LP, not that I think that it caused the spotting but it doesn't add as much value (I think) xxx
Thanks Glowstar, hopefully I can get an appointment tomorrow. I think your results are great, you have the FSH levels of a 20 year old :thumbsup:. FX i really hope your temps shoot up tomorrow xxx
I'm feeling a bit better now. I've just read that progesterone cream can cause spotting and it started the day after starting it so just maybe I'm still in with a chance xxx
Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Well I'm probably going to jinx this but my spotting stopped yesterday lunchtime. I'm thinking that the progesterone cream caused the spotting or maybe the cream stopped it midflow :shrug:. I'm just so anxious and I brace myself for disappointment each time I go to the loo. I suppose getting to 7DPO is better then where I was on Sunday, everyday added to a spot-free LP is a bonus xxx
Glowstar .... any sign of the witch yet? Good luck and FX she stays away xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Thank god it's stopped Happy....keeping everything crossed for you...your chart looks lovely so far :thumbup: better than last cycle....and you've got a lovely rise going on :winkwink:

No witch so far today, seem to go through waves of feeling like she's coming though! Just wish I could work out if I am now 15DPO which technically makes me late (unheard of for me!) or 13DPO :shrug: I'll post this reply now and she'll arrive :haha:

On FF on Research setting it has me as 15dpo, if I change it to advanced it says 13dpo :wacko: If I am 15dpo I had a FB rise at 2dpo which is what I had last cycle...just not as extreme.


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Glowstar, perhaps the rise is something to do with the progesterone cream. I will be so pleased if I have some improvement this month xxx
It must be really frustrating that FF can't seem to make its mind up with your DPO. Did you use the CBFM monitor this month? xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I did Happy and never got a Peak...highs from CD9 - CD24 :wacko::wacko: Looking at the sticks though the darkest lines were CD12-13...then just one line after that, also I am sure CD15 we BD'd and I remember my CP being medium/firm and not fertile and CM was sticky.....because I thought 'nothing is getting through that'!! changed my chart to 13dpo...what do you think :shrug:


----------



## holls147

happy shopper- this month I drank red raspberry leaf tea and i ovulated 6 days sooner than the previous cycle! It's great for me. I also took Red Clover in capsule form. Now I'm 4dpo using progesterone cream and my temps are staying steady. I think next month I will get progesterone from my doctor if I don't get a bfp or have a short luteal phase again.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Glowstar, if the monitor has missed the surge then a way to interpret the sticks may be like this (well how it goes for me anyway):
1) Low fertility - The line nearest the slanted end is dark and the line next to it is very faint.
2) High fertility - The line nearest the slanted end lightens and the line next to it gets slightly darker. My monitor stays high until both lines are equal in darkness.
3) Peak fertility - the line nearest the dip end is darker than the line near the slanted end. Then I stop giving it sticks but I think the dip end line gets lighter.
So I would say that you ovulated a couple of days after when both lines were of equal darkness. I still think that you are on 15DPO because of your CP because its a sign (especially softness) that is usually pretty unmistakable xxx
Great news Holl about bringing your ov forward by a whopping 6 days :happydance: I take RRLT but I've heard red clover together can supercharge the effects. I'm going to pick some up this weekend. Good luck with the prog cream, lets hope it works for us both xxx
I knew I spoke too soon as tonight I started spotting again. Just in case, I put on loads of progesterone cream. I'm praying it stops again soon xxx


----------



## hoppinforbabe

had a slight pos opk yesterday this afternoon def pos on cd12 wow!!! :happydance: hopefully it will result in a :bfp:


----------



## happyshopper

Hope so too. Good luck Hoppin xxx


----------



## happyshopper

So sorry Glowstar, I see that the witch has got you. FX your :bfp: will come in June just like the predictions have said :dust: xxx
I'm still spotting but I have noticed that it comes early in the morning and late afternoon, just before my next dose. So I think I will try to spread the dosage 4 times a day instead of 2. I feel like I have no chance this cycle and I'm sure the hag will be here very soon.
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah, stupid hag got me again ! Onwards and upwards, hope your spotting stops soon :[


----------



## Brynden

Hey Glowstar, sorry the witch got you!! :hugs: are you gonna try soy again this cycle?


----------



## prettymachine

sorry about the witch glowstar!


----------



## debzie

So sorry glowstar the old hag got you. New cycle fresh start. X


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks for all your support ladies, it means alot. Going to try another dose of Soy....here we go again :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Brynden

How many cycles will this be on soy now Glowstar? I really hope this one works for us!!!


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Yeah, stupid hag got me again ! Onwards and upwards, hope your spotting stops soon :[

im not sure what they carry over there, but have you tried thy soy "menopause blends?" instead of the plain soy. here it called estroven, with many generic versions. thats what i took, because its super hard to get the plain soy here. it has the soy in it, but it also has a bunch of other herbs meant to help us, like red raspberry leaf for instance. if you can find anything like that, i would try that! worked like a charm for me :)


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
The spotting is well and truly here now so I'm pretty sure it means I'm out. I'm not too happy about it, but what can you do but carry on :shrug:. I feel so defective and I'm starting to doubt I'll ever get my :bfp:. I think I'm getting stressed out about the whole TTC thing so I'm planning on downscaling my efforts; no temping, no soy and no CBFM. I'm going to eat much healtier and start yoga and exercise (and hopefully persuade my OH to go somewhere exotic for a holiday). 
I have also a quick question regarding tests. Can doctors test you for progesterone and FSH levels at the same time?
Good luck everyone and sending :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## prettymachine

happyshopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> The spotting is well and truly here now so I'm pretty sure it means I'm out. I'm not too happy about it, but what can you do but carry on :shrug:. I feel so defective and I'm starting to doubt I'll ever get my :bfp:. I think I'm getting stressed out about the whole TTC thing so I'm planning on downscaling my efforts; no temping, no soy and no CBFM. I'm going to eat much healtier and start yoga and exercise (and hopefully persuade my OH to go somewhere exotic for a holiday).
> I have also a quick question regarding tests. Can doctors test you for progesterone and FSH levels at the same time?
> Good luck everyone and sending :dust: to you all xxx

what kind of birth control have you used in the past? i used to use the depo provera shot...initially i had a 54 day straight period trying to come off of it...and then for at least a year after i would spot more days of the month than i wasnt spotting.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi PM, I was on the mini-pill (can't remember the name) until about 2 years ago. I wish it was BC related then at least there is some hope of it stopping eventually xxx


----------



## debzie

So sorry Happy looks like your hormones are well and truly out of whack maybe going cold turkey with the who ttc stuff may work. I am wishing you all the luck in the world and sending truck loads of :dust: a few miles up the road.


----------



## Glowstar

Brynden...I'm going to have another go with Soy :winkwink:

Happy, they tested my LH and FSH at the same time, I think they can be slightly elevated as to what they would be on CD3 tests but they should be a 1:1 ratio (roughly) mine were 3 & 4 so I am Ok with that, also I think they must calculate it against your progesterone levels too. I've read conflicting advice that the results are useless on CD21 but my Dr doesn't seem to think I have a problem :shrug:
I really hope they can do something....it must be awful :cry: like you say, maybe stop with everything else, try and chill-ax BUT try and get some real medical help. If you stamp your feet enough....well you know what I'm saying :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa2701

Awww glowstar i am so sorry to hear the witch got you. Good luck on this cycle will be keeping my fx for you. x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls I'm wondering if you could help. I took soy isoflavones on cd1-5 this cycle, my period stopped cd6, but ever since I've had spotting and I'm wondering if the Soy has caused this. What do you reckon?

These were the ones I took and I took them twice a day at the same time

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420&cid=52&sid=0

I'm just a bit concerned I've now gone and messed up my cycles. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## poppy666

Persoally i dont like these cos they have other ingredients in with the Soy, but i wouldnt worry about spotting. My first time on the Soy i spotted up to CD11 but still got my BFP.. good luck :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls I'm wondering if you could help. I took soy isoflavones on cd1-5 this cycle, my period stopped cd6, but ever since I've had spotting and I'm wondering if the Soy has caused this. What do you reckon?
> 
> These were the ones I took and I took them twice a day at the same time
> 
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420&cid=52&sid=0
> 
> I'm just a bit concerned I've now gone and messed up my cycles. Has this happened to anyone else?

Welcome Tanzibar,
I had some spotting for about 4 days and it was fine. It didn't mess up my cycle although it did make me ovulate late.
Good luck xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks ladies for your words of support, it means so much. Sorry for the self pity rant but I feel loads better now. I am going to see a doctor this month and get myself checked out. Good luck and I hope that we all get a June :bfp: xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks for the info girls, I'm a sufferer of irregular cycles anyway so I'm not expecting to ovulate for another 30 days anything sooner though and I'm a happy bunny.


----------



## debzie

Hello tanzibar and welcome. I spotted until cd 10 my first cycle with soy took it 2-6. Second cycle took it 3-7 had a really short period 4 days and no spotting. Got my bfp with that one. Good luck and i agree with the other ladies those holand and narrett tablets have loads of other stuff in them I hot mine from tescos 40mg tablets. X


----------



## Tanzibar83

interesting info there debzie, thanks :D

I might have a look into the Tesco's ones for next cycle (that's if I don't get a BFP this one!)

Congrats on your BFP, hope everything is going well.


----------



## debzie

thankyou tanzibar everything is going ok so far fx touch wood and all that. Still very early days. Hope you will be joining me soon with the rest of the soy ladies. x


----------



## Miss_C

tmi q ladies

I have weird crampy feelings today and have just been to the loo and a small clot and some bright red blood not much but enough when I wiped to pop in a panty liner. I am cd 10. 3rd cycle after miscarriage. Temps are way way way higher than ever before pre O and they went up when af hit week before last.

Any ideas? Should I be worried?

background that is not on my chart and list of werid things.

end of last cycle massive amounts of ewcm before AF hit, then AF was really really light with 2 "gushes" but outside of the gushes only when I wiped! Day AF arrived, temp spiked way up, I stopped temping after she hit but after she left (not that she really came) temp still way up and still up despite one drop couple of days ago.

Is this "normal".

I have not taken soy this cycle just my pre natals and drinking green tea. Would the soy have a longer lasting affect beyond the cycles you used it for. I used it 1st and 2nd cycles after miscarriage (technically 2nd and 3rd cos we did nothing with the first AF when it came.)


----------



## prettymachine

when was the last time you tested? maybe af wasnt af, and you are pg? you may want to test to be sure cuz if you are you will need to see a dr about passing clots!


----------



## Miss_C

if I was utd would I have had those 2 gushes? Haven't tested ecept an OPK yesterday when I had heaps of watery cm and figured I should start testing in case O came early this month cos my temps won't tell me it's coming at this rate.

I have no hpt's in the house, do you really think I should get one?

I just merged my 2 cycles - curioser and curioser


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Miss C, I agree with PM and do a test. Good luck :test: xxx


----------



## Jen1802

Yeah Miss c I would test too, its really strange that af wasn't long and temps are still way up...keeping everything crossed for you!
Debzie congratulations on the bfp!

Happyshopper and Glowstar how is everything with you both? 

I've my scan on Wednesday, might eventually relax a bit after getting it! xo


----------



## Brynden

Hey Miss C That is really weird that your temps would stay up so long...maybe wait and see if you see an ovulation spike in your temperatures this month? If not and they're just staying high, then I would test

Question for you ladies - I had almost positive OPK's on CD 12, but no temp spike, since then I've had negative OPK's...although they're getting a little darker today... is there a reason why it would have been almost positive on cd 12?


----------



## prettymachine

miss_c, what did your OPK say?

and yes, you could have had the gushes with the CM...implantation blood can come out up to 14 days after the actual implantation, as things move around making room for baby. 

jen1802-yay for your scan! you have had to wait so long!


----------



## Jen1802

It doesn't feel like that long to me Prettymachine...I'll only be 9 plus 4 which seems quite early to me. I just noticed your 21 weeks already! Over half way there!!! xoxo


----------



## prettymachine

Jen1802 said:


> It doesn't feel like that long to me Prettymachine...I'll only be 9 plus 4 which seems quite early to me. I just noticed your 21 weeks already! Over half way there!!! xoxo

i guess cuz they did my first one at 8 weeks it seems long LOL.

i know i will be 22 weeks tomorrow! very exciting! (except where none of myy clothes fit unless "maternity" is somewhere on the label lol :haha:


----------



## happyshopper

Brynden said:


> Hey Miss C That is really weird that your temps would stay up so long...maybe wait and see if you see an ovulation spike in your temperatures this month? If not and they're just staying high, then I would test
> 
> Question for you ladies - I had almost positive OPK's on CD 12, but no temp spike, since then I've had negative OPK's...although they're getting a little darker today... is there a reason why it would have been almost positive on cd 12?

I think you may have started to ovulate but your body changed its mind and delayed it. It happened to me the first time I took soy but try not to worry as you will ovulate albeit maybe a bit later than normal xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Jen,
I'm fine thanks and looking forward to the witch leaving for another month. FX I hope this time she stays away for an extended holiday. I have a full month of acupuncture this month so see what happens this time. I found another acupuncturist near me who does herbs; a little farther away and more expensive who I might go to next month. 
How are you Jen? You must be so excited for the scan. I'm looking forward to seeing the picture of the soy bean xxx


----------



## bluebumble

hey girls,

i started taking soy this cycle (3-7). Do (or did) any of you not ov and use soy to help? If so, did it work?

:dust: to ttc and H & H 9 months to the rest :baby:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies which soy do you use???
can u plse send me the link, think im going to use it again.....

thanks in advance ladies :kiss:


----------



## Miss_C

well a neg HPT and it feels like AF this morn, low down heavy crampy and backache. Used a tampon overnight and it did soak up a bit but not too much. I am positive I o'd on cd15 last cycle everything pointed that way and no signs after that.

Guess I am just gonna have to wait it out.


----------



## Jen1802

I know Happyshopper I hope she takes an extended 9 month long holiday to be precise! lol. I'm shitting myself about the scan, I just cannot relax at the moment until I know everything is ok. These past few days have dragged past and I'm getting more and more nervous. I'm just hoping and praying everything is ok in there. I can't help but remember last time I was pregnant with dd I was at the mat unit for a check up and this girl came out of the scan room over to her mum in tears...obviously there was no heartbeat, I started to well up when I saw her. Her mum was sitting next to me and all I heard her say was well is everything ok and the girl just shook her head and rushed out sobbing. It broke my heart...I don't want to be that girl :-( xo


----------



## prettymachine

Jen1802 said:


> I know Happyshopper I hope she takes an extended 9 month long holiday to be precise! lol. I'm shitting myself about the scan, I just cannot relax at the moment until I know everything is ok. These past few days have dragged past and I'm getting more and more nervous. I'm just hoping and praying everything is ok in there. I can't help but remember last time I was pregnant with dd I was at the mat unit for a check up and this girl came out of the scan room over to her mum in tears...obviously there was no heartbeat, I started to well up when I saw her. Her mum was sitting next to me and all I heard her say was well is everything ok and the girl just shook her head and rushed out sobbing. It broke my heart...I don't want to be that girl :-( xo

i had a lot of trouble not freaking out, pretty much the entire first trimester. i was so sure something was going to go wrong. even after my first scan. even my second! this is what always eased my mind--i went to the dollar store, bought at least 10 of their tests, and took one every time i felt weary. go get yourself one...it will make you feel much better! :)


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks prettymachine...I've an angelsounds monitor which I can start using from 12 weeks, it really was a lifesaver the last time round, everytime I felt a bit worried or paranoid about movement or anything else I just used that to check the heartbeat was still there and strong. It was massively reassuring! Only one more day to go this time tomorrow I'll be at the maternity unit! xo


----------



## poppy666

Ive just ordered another angelsounds should be here tomorrow, bloody paranoid all the time so will help x


----------



## Brynden

happyshopper said:


> Brynden said:
> 
> 
> Hey Miss C That is really weird that your temps would stay up so long...maybe wait and see if you see an ovulation spike in your temperatures this month? If not and they're just staying high, then I would test
> 
> Question for you ladies - I had almost positive OPK's on CD 12, but no temp spike, since then I've had negative OPK's...although they're getting a little darker today... is there a reason why it would have been almost positive on cd 12?
> 
> I think you may have started to ovulate but your body changed its mind and delayed it. It happened to me the first time I took soy but try not to worry as you will ovulate albeit maybe a bit later than normal xxxClick to expand...

Interesting...Thanks happyshopper..it's CD 16 and still no sign of ovulation although I used my last OPK yesterday so now we'll just BD until my temp goes up i guess... I have more coming in the mail but they're not here yet... Hopefully I won't need to use them and this will be my cycle! Maybe the extra time will help my egg develop into a super-egg!!!


----------



## prettymachine

Jen1802 said:


> Thanks prettymachine...I've an angelsounds monitor which I can start using from 12 weeks, it really was a lifesaver the last time round, everytime I felt a bit worried or paranoid about movement or anything else I just used that to check the heartbeat was still there and strong. It was massively reassuring! Only one more day to go this time tomorrow I'll be at the maternity unit! xo

my doppler said it works after 10 weeks and we started using it regularly at 8! if you can trust yourself not to get upset if you dont find it yet, i say give it a go now! you may already be able to hear it. i cant use mine so much anymore because this baby is way too active and moves too much lol. i get the HB for a good 4 seconds before she moves lol. luckily i have her constantly kicking me to remind me its ok in there. (of course sometimes i imagine its her in there struggling and trying to get my attention to save her...ughh)


----------



## poppy666

Mine came an hour ago didnt expect it today, just found hb but the little bugger is more in my back and sooooooooooooooooo low down still, but heard it :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

yay!


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone, 
I didn't know there was such a thing as Angelsounds. I will definitely get one if I get pregnant. I've spent so much already so what's another £20.
Jen .... I'm sure the little soy bean will be strong and healthy. Good luck tomorrow xxx
Hi Brynden, you're definitely cooking up a super egg. FX you ovulate very soon xxx


----------



## Miss_C

Oi!! Happy shopper - I demand you take the word IF out of your vocabulary and replace it with when!!!

well the witch is back - with a vengeance!! woke me at 4am with a mess eewwwwwwww. wth is going on, is this a result of the soy or the miscarriage wish I knew but I can safely say at this stage I am not going to try anything else with my body until seen by the FS. Have docs appointment Friday to get referral set up.


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> Oi!! Happy shopper - I demand you take the word IF out of your vocabulary and replace it with when!!!
> 
> well the witch is back - with a vengeance!! woke me at 4am with a mess eewwwwwwww. wth is going on, is this a result of the soy or the miscarriage wish I knew but I can safely say at this stage I am not going to try anything else with my body until seen by the FS. Have docs appointment Friday to get referral set up.

i had absolutely nothing weird happen with my body when i took soy(aside from way more ovulation cramping, but i believe that was a good sign). i am not sure if it makes a difference that i only took it one month. but we arent supposed to take it more than 2 months in a row anyway, so i am sure you hadnt taken very much yet. so i will guess because of the miscarriage. my cycles were super messed up after mine, for quite awhile =/


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya :) I was wondering if you lovely ladies can answer a question for me?! I just managed to get some soy tablets today thanks to my friend, but am I too late to start using them this cycle? I'm on cd 7? Or do you HAVE to take them in the first 5 days?

I would really appreciate it if someone would help haha :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Just replied on the loss thread Kaede351 xx


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks poppy :) xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hey Ladies :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well. Been busy the last few days which is a good thing waiting for Ov....'cos it's boring as hell :haha:
CD8 and been high on CBFM since CD7 so we have started BD'ing....using Instead Cups this cycle too. I have taken Soy again but a really low dose.

Had another conception reading....FYI the 3 previous ones have ALL said conception June 2011, baby boy born March 2012.
This one was similar, basically said baby boy born before the spring months of 2012 with a 'positive' reference to July 2011. Worked out if I conceive in June I won't find out until early July 2011. Not sure if any of them are true but they are all the same so it's kind of freaking me out :wacko:

Hope everyone is well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

hello ladies 4 
i want to join i am on cycle day 5 and day 5 of si 120mg. I have 21 day cycles so im hoping it will help me ov. I was on depo for 2 shots then had a merina iud put in for 6 month. It was removed dec 10 and af didn't visit till mar 11. 

I haven't had any signs that i have ov on any of my 4 cycles. Im hoping the si will help tonight is my last dose and I should hopefully ov on the weekend or monday. So tomorrow and the weekend lots of bd'ing! I will be 40 in aug so im really hoping for a BFP in the next bit. 

i do have an appoit in july with the fert spec so if the si doesnt work on my next few cycles i may have some answers as to why my cycles are so wonky. And the bonus is they will test OH also so we will know if he is a factor also as he is 42 almost and has no children ( I have 2 ds 15 and dd17

I managed to read up to page 96 then read every 10 pages as wow this is a long informative thread with an amazing supportive group
baby dust ladies


----------



## prettymachine

jen- how was your scan??


----------



## Jen1802

Yeah it went well but they think I might only be 8 weeks 5 days instead of 9 weeks 5 days...either way the heartbeat was there and that was a big relief. I have to go back on the 17th June to get another scan to double check the measurement as they just could not get any decent pics because of the position the baby was in. At least I get another opportunity at 12 weeks to see the baby, way its looking at the moment though my due date could be the 24th December...a proper Christmas baby provided I don't go overdue again! xoxo


----------



## poppy666

pdmcd17 said:


> hello ladies 4
> i want to join i am on cycle day 5 and day 5 of si 120mg. I have 21 day cycles so im hoping it will help me ov. I was on depo for 2 shots then had a merina iud put in for 6 month. It was removed dec 10 and af didn't visit till mar 11.
> 
> I haven't had any signs that i have ov on any of my 4 cycles. Im hoping the si will help tonight is my last dose and I should hopefully ov on the weekend or monday. So tomorrow and the weekend lots of bd'ing! I will be 40 in aug so im really hoping for a BFP in the next bit.
> 
> i do have an appoit in july with the fert spec so if the si doesnt work on my next few cycles i may have some answers as to why my cycles are so wonky. And the bonus is they will test OH also so we will know if he is a factor also as he is 42 almost and has no children ( I have 2 ds 15 and dd17
> 
> I managed to read up to page 96 then read every 10 pages as wow this is a long informative thread with an amazing supportive group
> baby dust ladies

Good luck sweetie, 40 is no age im 41 and had my youngest LO 13mths ago :winkwink:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just checking in.
Nice to see you back Miss C things just were not the same without you. I do not know what is going on with your body? have you ever had endometriosis I hear that Soy/colmid can aggravate it causing spotting and bleeding. Also like with clomid some ladies have developed cysts one could have formed and burst?

Wow jen glad things were OK at your scan always reassuring to see the heartbeat, did you think your dates were off? 

Glowstar another positive reading fx for you hun.

Welcome pdmcd17.

As for me I started spotting this morning and so have an early scan monday morning. So I want the weekend to go over fast. Planning on barring myself from google and vegetating watching dvds with DD. Wish me luck. x


----------



## chicagoazchic

Hi Ladies,

I sure hope that you don't mind me joining in. I have PCOS and gave birth to my LO last August Praise the Lord we had her on our own. We've been trying again for 4 months now and have decided to take a break from the RE, Clomid and IUIs mainly because my husband is in the medical field and his job is so crazy and stressful right now we think it is taking a toll on him. So we are trying SI this month since I don't O on my own very often and if I do O it takes me anywhere from 30-40 days. I was on 100mg of Clomid for 7 days so I am taking 200mg of SI and I guess I'll only take it for the 5 days since I have read that taking it longer could make me not O. I'm cd2 today and started SI last night.

Katie


----------



## Brynden

Debzie!!! Good luck - hope the spotting goes away!!!

I'm still waiting to ovulate...on CD 18 today and I normally ovulate on CD 14 or 15 so it's quite late...although there's more ewcm today so I think it should be soon!!! Ran out of OPK's so I'll just be BDing till my temp goes up!


----------



## prettymachine

Jen1802 said:


> Yeah it went well but they think I might only be 8 weeks 5 days instead of 9 weeks 5 days...either way the heartbeat was there and that was a big relief. I have to go back on the 17th June to get another scan to double check the measurement as they just could not get any decent pics because of the position the baby was in. At least I get another opportunity at 12 weeks to see the baby, way its looking at the moment though my due date could be the 24th December...a proper Christmas baby provided I don't go overdue again! xoxo

awww a christmas baby would be cute!! i know i have been told that all babies develop at different rates until 12 weeks, and its at 12 weeks that size is best used as a reference for gestational age! so it might not be a christmas baby...but either way there is a heartbeat, YAY!


----------



## Glowstar

Glad all went well Jen xxx

Debzie, try not to stress honey....Pip on the over 40 thread had the same and all was fine :hugs: xxx

Welcome to the new ladies!! hope SI works for you and I agree with Poppy 40 is no age!! I was 40 in January and although for some us it might take a little longer Poppy and many others on here are proof it can happen! Why not come and join some us over 40 TTC'ers on the TTC over 40 thread in groups and discussions :winkwink:

AFM - CD10 and PEAK on CBFM!!! panicking now as we BD'd CD8 in the morning and meant to do it last night but we were too tired! had to wake OH up this morning to DTD! and hopefully again tonight and tomorrow! at least this will be a shorter cycle so if a BFN can move on quicker to the next one :winkwink:


----------



## debzie

Thanks glowstar would usually say think positive but the month I got my BFP was the most negative I have been, was sure I was out before I had even ovulated. FX for you hun. x


----------



## prettymachine

good luck debzie! a lot of women have spotting, especially around the time AF was normally due. 

let us know how it goes, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## debzie

Thanks prettymachine doc said that it is common at 6 weeks when implantation is nearly complete. Beta hcg was good 10,092. Will keep you posted. x


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi ladies, I haven't touched based with you's for AGES so thought i'd drop in. 

So AF STILL hasn't shown her face. I am now 26DPO and today I got a faint positive on a clearblue ....i know i know they are blue dye and all that but the line is definitely blue, not grey or whatever. I am hoping it is the start of things. OPK's are VERY positive as well so keeping my FX. 

For those ladies who have had bloods done to check for pregnancy may I ask how you went about getting them...do you book an appointment with the doctor and ask or can you just call the reception and book yourself in? x


----------



## poppy666

Lisa g get a superdrug test sweetie, they never let me down :happydance:


----------



## Lisa2701

Hey poppy - it was a superdrug i done yesterday and I got a faint line on it.... then i got a faint line on a CB today. i posted them in the pregnancy test section and everyone could see them. I only have CB and IC left in the house for tomorrow and i'm manic tomorrow so it'll have to be a CB or nothing. i will try pick up a superdrug on monday again.


----------



## Kaede351

Anybody ever heard of wondfo hpt/ov tests? Are they any good? Need some moreover tests and there's a pack of 30 ov tests and 10hpts on eBay, but just wondering about quality lol

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Lisa2701 said:


> Hey poppy - it was a superdrug i done yesterday and I got a faint line on it.... then i got a faint line on a CB today. i posted them in the pregnancy test section and everyone could see them. I only have CB and IC left in the house for tomorrow and i'm manic tomorrow so it'll have to be a CB or nothing. i will try pick up a superdrug on monday again.

OMG so excited for you Lisa! Will pop over to the gallery and have a look! (On my phone at moment). Looking at your chart you might have ov a lot later than ff says, like cd27. X x


----------



## prettymachine

Lisa2701 said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't touched based with you's for AGES so thought i'd drop in.
> 
> So AF STILL hasn't shown her face. I am now 26DPO and today I got a faint positive on a clearblue ....i know i know they are blue dye and all that but the line is definitely blue, not grey or whatever. I am hoping it is the start of things. OPK's are VERY positive as well so keeping my FX.
> 
> For those ladies who have had bloods done to check for pregnancy may I ask how you went about getting them...do you book an appointment with the doctor and ask or can you just call the reception and book yourself in? x

i looked at your tests and they look positive to me! and OPKs will come up positive when pregnant because they HCG is very similar in structure to our ovulation hormones! but ovulation hormones arent enough to make an HPT + so if its + it can only be HCG! i think you should get a digital so you can believe it!


----------



## prettymachine

glowstar- when i signed in today i had this weird feeling of seeing a post from YOU saying you were pregnant. i hope its a sign!


----------



## Lisa2701

Sorry its just a quick reply this morning as i am dashing out the door...

Thanks glowstar and prettymachine. I did wonder if i had possibly ov late... only thing is we didn't BD around cd27 so as much as the temps fit I am not sure about if i could become pregnant round abt that day. 

I know...i'm jsut frightened in case it says not pregnant lol. :(


----------



## prettymachine

Lisa2701 said:


> Sorry its just a quick reply this morning as i am dashing out the door...
> 
> Thanks glowstar and prettymachine. I did wonder if i had possibly ov late... only thing is we didn't BD around cd27 so as much as the temps fit I am not sure about if i could become pregnant round abt that day.
> 
> I know...i'm jsut frightened in case it says not pregnant lol. :(

male sperm lives inside you for 48 hours and female can live up to 72... so you may have BD cd 24 or 25 or 26 and still the egg and :spermy: could have met! lots of times pregnancy isnt from the day of ovulation! its often from BD a couple days before...then you OV, and BAM! lol.


----------



## Scholesy

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining in... I've read through this entire thread over the past few weeks so I feel like I know you all, lol :)

My cycles are long and irregular - last few were 60, 32, 62, 36 and 42 days (longest cycle I've had is 100 days, shortest 32). I was diagnosed with PCOS in April after TTC for 9 months, booked in for further bloods, DH SA and a dye x ray test for blockages. If all clear when we go back to hospital in August they'll start me on clomid as I will have been TTC over a year. DH and I are both 26 with healthy BMIs.

This is my first cycle taking Soy Iso, I have the tesco ones and did CD3-7, 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg. Side effects for me were night sweats, headaches in the morning (I took them before bed) and occasional nausea. I'm CD10 now and feeling much better. I'm really hoping it shortens my cycles as the waiting to ov drives me crazy, worse than the tww! I chart BBT and use opks and luckily I do seem to ov, eventually, and my luetal phase is 12 to 15 days.

Really hope I can add my name to the list of soy BFPs, baby dust to everyone on here x x x


----------



## poppy666

wow your brave reading the whole thread :haha: but good luck sweetie fx''d Soy helps and you get your BFP before August :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Scholesy

poppy666 said:


> wow your brave reading the whole thread :haha: but good luck sweetie fx''d Soy helps and you get your BFP before August :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks Poppy :) You're one of my soy heroines from this thread! So glad you're 2nd soy pregnancy is going well! x


----------



## poppy666

Awww :hugs:

Think i was one of the early one's to start trying it and got lucky twice. With your long cycles when or how do you know when to start using your OPKs? it must be hard with not having a regular cycle to go by x


----------



## Scholesy

Well I'm lucky that the IC OPKs work for me and they're pretty cheap if you buy in bulk. I usually start testing from CD 14, or sooner if my CM changes, then when I get lots of fertile CM I test twice a day. I often get close to a surge then it drops down again, but eventually I get a positive OPK and usually Ov 2 days after. I've started testing on CD 10 this cycle though incase the soy brings my ov forward. Wishful thinking :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Glad you started early whilst on the Soy cos you just dont know and getting ewcm also on the Soy can be decieving. My 1st cycle on Soy i got loads of ewcm, but this cycle i got one day of it :wacko: just used Preseed anyways lol

Must be very frustrating with long cycles tho i know it would frustrate me x


----------



## Scholesy

Lisa2701 said:


> Sorry its just a quick reply this morning as i am dashing out the door...
> 
> Thanks glowstar and prettymachine. I did wonder if i had possibly ov late... only thing is we didn't BD around cd27 so as much as the temps fit I am not sure about if i could become pregnant round abt that day.
> 
> I know...i'm jsut frightened in case it says not pregnant lol. :(

Hi Lisa, I'm a newbie here and have just been looking at your chart. It looks great, even if you ov'd later you've now had 17 days of high temps :) I read somewhere that if you have 18 then your most likely preggers! Sending baby dust your way x :dust::dust:


----------



## Scholesy

poppy666 said:


> Glad you started early whilst on the Soy cos you just dont know and getting ewcm also on the Soy can be decieving. My 1st cycle on Soy i got loads of ewcm, but this cycle i got one day of it :wacko: just used Preseed anyways lol
> 
> Must be very frustrating with long cycles tho i know it would frustrate me x

It is pretty frustrating, but I just keep in mind that there are plenty of ladies out there who struggle to ov at all so it could be worse! I use pre-seed too, trying conceive plus this cycle as it's a bit cheaper. :thumbup: Thanks for the moral support x


----------



## poppy666

Your welcome, everyone is great on this thread so they'll all welcome you when they're online later x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I hope everyone is ok and enjoying their weekend.
Welcome Scholesy, FX you wont have long to wait for your soy :bfp:. Well done for reading the whole thread, I tried and gave up after 100 pages. Everyone is great on the soy thread, I'm not on soy this month but I don't want to leave xxx
Hi Poppy, How are you feeling? Do you have much of a bump? xxx
So far I'm feeling pretty good which I'm putting down to the maca. I've made some maca flapjacks this evening but they smell and taste disgusting but FX it will be worth it xxx
Good luck everyone and sending lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Scholesy

Hi happyshopper, I kept thinking I would give up but it sucked me right in, lol :)
Will be interested to see how the maca works out for you as it's next on my list of things to try, good luck with it x :dust:


----------



## debzie

Hello scholesy and welcome. Fx for you hun.

Hello ladies, I am quite surprised that this weekend has gone so quick. Roll on tomorrow morning. x


----------



## poppy666

Im good thanks Happyshopper, my bump getting there now just took a bump piccy today to see the difference from my 12wk one and i look huge :dohh:

Good luck with the Maca :dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







Image028.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6









Image02.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Scholesy

Hi Debzie, congrats on your bfp :) and Poppy, you're bump is lovely - I love pregnant tummys x


----------



## debzie

Poppy love the bump wow its growing fast. x


----------



## poppy666

Debz yours will too give it another 4wks :haha:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Im good thanks Happyshopper, my bump getting there now just took a bump piccy today to see the difference from my 12wk one and i look huge :dohh:
> 
> Good luck with the Maca :dust::dust:

i love your bump! its catching up to mine!

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227457_223708320989046_100000496396928_969428_3212319_n.jpg[


----------



## poppy666

WOW PM good looking bump going on there :happydance: i seem to feel bigger from my ribs down, keep thinking its bloat lol


----------



## prettymachine

mine still has the "B" shape...i keep waiting for that to go away lol.


----------



## poppy666

Thats an impressive bump tho lol i timed his/her hb today 168 bpm :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Thats an impressive bump tho lol i timed his/her hb today 168 bpm :happydance:

oh thats so fast!!! i have heard super fast ones are usually girls ;) mine is usually in the 150's.


----------



## Lisa2701

Scholesy said:


> Lisa2701 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry its just a quick reply this morning as i am dashing out the door...
> 
> Thanks glowstar and prettymachine. I did wonder if i had possibly ov late... only thing is we didn't BD around cd27 so as much as the temps fit I am not sure about if i could become pregnant round abt that day.
> 
> I know...i'm jsut frightened in case it says not pregnant lol. :(
> 
> Hi Lisa, I'm a newbie here and have just been looking at your chart. It looks great, even if you ov'd later you've now had 17 days of high temps :) I read somewhere that if you have 18 then your most likely preggers! Sending baby dust your way x :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks :) . I still don't know what is going on. haven't tested today. The last few days my temps have just steadily increased. A lot of people seem to think that I ovulated on CD22 :shrug:. Its so frustrating not knowing for definite whats going on.


----------



## debzie

Well ladies I heard the words I longed to hear.

I HAVE A VIABLE PREGNANCY! 

Measuring smaller than their dates but they go on 28 day cycle and ovulation on cd 14 etc.

They have me at 5+4 I think I am 6+5 so we will see who is right at my 12 week scan.

Saw heartbeat with normal cardiac activity. No sign of any blood and so yet again they do not know why I am spotting.


----------



## Lisa2701

debzie said:


> Well ladies I heard the words I longed to hear.
> 
> I HAVE A VIABLE PREGNANCY!
> 
> Measuring smaller than their dates but they go on 28 day cycle and ovulation on cd 14 etc.
> 
> They have me at 5+4 I think I am 6+5 so we will see who is right at my 12 week scan.
> 
> Saw heartbeat with normal cardiac activity. No sign of any blood and so yet again they do not know why I am spotting.

:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## happyshopper

Woohoo Debzie :happydance:, I bet that's a relief and I'm sure the spotting is nothing to worry about. It must be lovely to hear the little one's heartbeat xxx
Poppy, you have a very nice bump. It doesnt seem long ago since you announced your :bfp:, the time is flying xxx
xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi to the new ladies - hope the soy works for you FX'd :hugs:

Loving the bumps...Poppy and PM!! :thumbup:

Debzie - yeah!!! hope you feel better and start to relax :kiss:

Lisa - I think you O'd on CD27.....which would only make you 17dpo. I would make a Dr's appt and see what the heck is happening :thumbup::hugs:

Happy - Glad the Maca seems to be working for you, looks like you didn't spot much after AF. Have you made a Dr's appt? if not I hope you do and stamp your feet for some help.

AFM - 3dpo and I seriously have the stickiest, thickest CM, it's horrible like wallpaper paste. I'm wondering if I've got a yeast infection after using the instead cups :shrug: it's not making it's way out yet but there really is huge blobs when I check my CP. Sure it's not a symptom anyway and I don't feel 'itchy' or anything down below. 
The cramps are back....didn't really have them much last cycle but feeling really 'periody' is the only way to explain them.
OH has got his Dr's appointment tomorrow to see if he can organise a SA...I've printed off my last 3 charts and written my CD21 blood test results on them but quite sure he won't be bothered handing them over. 
Not feeling very confident this cycle at all as BD timing wasn't great :wacko:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Glowstar, I think you've timed your BD'ing perfectly; you got 2 in on the peak day. Great symptoms too but its a little early yet. FX and :dust: for you 
Ever since I started acupuncture the spotting at the end of AF is only 1 day, I just need to improve the 5/6 days spotting before AF and everything will be perfect. I'm nearly getting my OH to go get a SA but he hates the thought of producing the sample it at the doctors. Can you do it at home and bring the sample in? And yes, I will be going to the doctors for a CD21test. I'm not really ready to hear the results of a CD3 test although I will get it if the pogesterone test shows nothing. They will be my first ever blood tests and I hate needles eeek!!!xxx
Lisa .... I hope you get some answers soon (and some good news) xxx
Thanks Scholesy, I will keep you informed but I really can't stomach the stuff this morning :sick:. Perhaps I should have got the pills xxx


----------



## Lisa2701

Glowstar said:


> Hi to the new ladies - hope the soy works for you FX'd :hugs:
> 
> Loving the bumps...Poppy and PM!! :thumbup:
> 
> Debzie - yeah!!! hope you feel better and start to relax :kiss:
> 
> Lisa - I think you O'd on CD27.....which would only make you 17dpo. I would make a Dr's appt and see what the heck is happening :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Happy - Glad the Maca seems to be working for you, looks like you didn't spot much after AF. Have you made a Dr's appt? if not I hope you do and stamp your feet for some help.
> 
> AFM - 3dpo and I seriously have the stickiest, thickest CM, it's horrible like wallpaper paste. I'm wondering if I've got a yeast infection after using the instead cups :shrug: it's not making it's way out yet but there really is huge blobs when I check my CP. Sure it's not a symptom anyway and I don't feel 'itchy' or anything down below.
> The cramps are back....didn't really have them much last cycle but feeling really 'periody' is the only way to explain them.
> OH has got his Dr's appointment tomorrow to see if he can organise a SA...I've printed off my last 3 charts and written my CD21 blood test results on them but quite sure he won't be bothered handing them over.
> Not feeling very confident this cycle at all as BD timing wasn't great :wacko:

First doctors appointment I could get is the 1st of june, FX they will give me a blood test.


----------



## Glowstar

Happy - I know I am pushing you but make that CD21 appointment now!! You're prob thinking STFU :haha: but one of my very best friends in life is TTC and she put it off and off and off and I kept pushing her! She got her CD21 tests..all good :thumbup: OH then had a SA...it came back low :winkwink: they are now in the hands of a FS and they have moved pretty quickly with the appointments. You pay into the 'system' so milk it for all it's worth...get your share, you deserve it. I wouldn't be completely surprised if your progesterone is low to be honest, I know you prob don't want to hear that and the cream isn't really working. IF it comes back low you need to ask for something proper...wether it be a pessary or whatever they can give you. 
As for the SA, it's not like it used to be...a quick w**k in a cup behind a curtain at the Dr's office :haha:. From what I know you get given an appointment (this alone can take weeks!) and you are given a time slot to take it to a special unit at the hospital. They give you everything you need at home and your OH doesn't even have to drop it off, you can do it for him, obviously it needs to be a fresh sample and taken straight away. I will let you know what OH says after his appointment tomorrow as I suppose every PCT does it differently. Not even sure he will get as far as an appointment though as we haven't been trying for 12 months...you know what they are like :wacko: He has a different GP to me so I can't even go with him :nope: he is quite shy....whereas I am would be pushy :haha: I just hope he can pull it off. I've told him to say that age is an issue and after my bloods coming back OK my GP have suggested he get tested before I go back in 2 months for further testing. 

Lisa - glad you got Dr's appt :winkwink:


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Glowstar, I think I can persuade my OH if he can do it at home. He works in the chemical industry, likes a beer or two and never takes his vitamins so I'll be very suprised if we both don't have an issue. My doctor's are rubbish, you can only make an appointment for a few days in advance but I am determined to get tested as I can't go on like this. Thanks for the encouragement and I always value your advice.
Good luck with your OH's doctor's appointment xxx


----------



## prettymachine

happyshopper said:


> Hi Glowstar, I think you've timed your BD'ing perfectly; you got 2 in on the peak day. Great symptoms too but its a little early yet. FX and :dust: for you
> Ever since I started acupuncture the spotting at the end of AF is only 1 day, I just need to improve the 5/6 days spotting before AF and everything will be perfect. I'm nearly getting my OH to go get a SA but he hates the thought of producing the sample it at the doctors. Can you do it at home and bring the sample in? And yes, I will be going to the doctors for a CD21test. I'm not really ready to hear the results of a CD3 test although I will get it if the pogesterone test shows nothing. They will be my first ever blood tests and I hate needles eeek!!!xxx
> Lisa .... I hope you get some answers soon (and some good news) xxx
> Thanks Scholesy, I will keep you informed but I really can't stomach the stuff this morning :sick:. Perhaps I should have got the pills xxx

you can get at-home test kits online for OH...thats what i did for my DH because he would have never used a dr. mine was about $30 dollars online (not sure how much that is in UK lol) but reasonably priced, and you(he) does the test at home. and its results right away!


----------



## prettymachine

debzie said:


> Well ladies I heard the words I longed to hear.
> 
> I HAVE A VIABLE PREGNANCY!
> 
> Measuring smaller than their dates but they go on 28 day cycle and ovulation on cd 14 etc.
> 
> They have me at 5+4 I think I am 6+5 so we will see who is right at my 12 week scan.
> 
> Saw heartbeat with normal cardiac activity. No sign of any blood and so yet again they do not know why I am spotting.

thats so exciting! a heartbeat is a really good sign! since you are not too far along yet i am guessing your spotting is implantation blood still. obviously you already implanted but it can work its way out for like a month!


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Hi to the new ladies - hope the soy works for you FX'd :hugs:
> 
> Loving the bumps...Poppy and PM!! :thumbup:
> 
> Debzie - yeah!!! hope you feel better and start to relax :kiss:
> 
> Lisa - I think you O'd on CD27.....which would only make you 17dpo. I would make a Dr's appt and see what the heck is happening :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Happy - Glad the Maca seems to be working for you, looks like you didn't spot much after AF. Have you made a Dr's appt? if not I hope you do and stamp your feet for some help.
> 
> AFM - 3dpo and I seriously have the stickiest, thickest CM, it's horrible like wallpaper paste. I'm wondering if I've got a yeast infection after using the instead cups :shrug: it's not making it's way out yet but there really is huge blobs when I check my CP. Sure it's not a symptom anyway and I don't feel 'itchy' or anything down below.
> The cramps are back....didn't really have them much last cycle but feeling really 'periody' is the only way to explain them.
> OH has got his Dr's appointment tomorrow to see if he can organise a SA...I've printed off my last 3 charts and written my CD21 blood test results on them but quite sure he won't be bothered handing them over.
> Not feeling very confident this cycle at all as BD timing wasn't great :wacko:

my CM has been very thick and sticky my whole pregnancy pretty much. and i got tested, no infections of any kind! i hate it, but maybe if its a symptom for me it could be a symptom for you too ;)


----------



## Glowstar

I googled it and I think it just means that progesterone is kicking in.....too early for preg symptoms @ 3dpo so kind of explains it. I had it last cycle too but don't remember there being as much as this but suppose every cycle is different.


----------



## debzie

Thanks PM the doc I spoke to on friday said at 5-6 weeks is when it really implants and taps into major blood supply so it can cause spotting too. Got my first midwife appointment booked for 4th June so thats the next thing to look forward to. x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Happyshopper, Glowstar is right, dh did an SA and they sent out the kit to him from the local hospital, he had to dtd and then get it to the labs within a specified timeframe on the date they gave him. He told me at the time that there was nothing more surreal than handing over a cup of his sperm to this old guy doing the take in's for that day...felt kind of sorry for him alright especially as the bag they give you to put the sealed cup in is see through plastic...lol. xoxo


----------



## Glowstar

Jen1802 said:


> Hey Happyshopper, Glowstar is right, dh did an SA and they sent out the kit to him from the local hospital, he had to dtd and then get it to the labs within a specified timeframe on the date they gave him. He told me at the time that there was nothing more surreal than handing over a cup of his sperm to this old guy doing the take in's for that day...felt kind of sorry for him alright especially as the bag they give you to put the sealed cup in is see through plastic...lol. xoxo

:haha::haha::haha:

I'm going to make OH put his in a FARMFOODS bag and hand it over :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Evil Moo that I am...made his appointment today with the ONLY female DR at his surgery :devil::devil: In my defence it did say next to her name that she was a fertility specialist.....well that's what I told him anyway :blush: (no it did.....seriously)


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Glowstar & Jen, it doesn't sound too bad. Anyway, DTD in a plastic cup is much easier than what us ladies have to go through; he should be happy to do it lol. 
Do you remember that I made some maca flapjacks over the weekend? I hated them but I came back from work to discover my OH had eaten 8 of them. No adverse effects thankfully but he was in a really good mood last night lol. xxx


----------



## Glowstar

:haha::haha: was he not SUPER horny :haha::haha: you poisoner.... :rofl::rofl:

OH has just text me to say he's taken a half day off work for his appointment so he gets there in plenty of time......awwwwwwwwwwww :hugs:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

I was here once before back in December when I tried Soy for the first time. I was successful in getting a BFP unfortunately I MC at 7weeks. 

I did try it again in February but a lower dose. I didn't ov that cycle. 

I've plucked up the courage to try it again this cycle. 
CD3-120mg
CD4-120mg
CD5-160mg
CD6-160mg
CD7-200mg

I'm also taking Vit B 100 Complex, Metformin 1500mg & Low dose Aspirin EPO until Ov

I'm currently on CD10 and following SMEP. 

Congratulations to all the ladies that have had a BFP since I was here last and GL to all those ttc a soy baby 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Beth_welshy lovely to see you back sweetie and got everything crossed for your cycle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome back Beth....sorry for your loss :hugs: Here's hoping for a Sticky Soy Bean :kiss:


----------



## happyshopper

happyshopper said:


> Thanks Glowstar & Jen, it doesn't sound too bad. Anyway, DTD in a plastic cup is much easier than what us ladies have to go through; he should be happy to do it lol.
> Do you remember that I made some maca flapjacks over the weekend? I hated them but I came back from work to discover my OH had eaten 8 of them. No adverse effects thankfully but he was in a really good mood last night lol. xxx

Not anymore than usual, damn it!! I froze loads more flapjacks so I might defrost them for when I ovulate :haha:. It made me chuckle when he said they smelled like the insides to fillings(???) but ate them anyway.
Awww bless your OH, its great he's so supportive xxx
Welcome back Beth, very sorry for your loss :hugs:. FX you get your :bfp: very soon xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Well I took SI this cycle and i got a + opk on sat and my temps have been on the rise. I actually have a biphasic chart on FF!!!!! For the first time since dec. Love the si, heres hoping i concieve and get my BFP this cycle or soon.
good luck ladies BFP for everyone


----------



## Glowstar

You can't taunt us like that without a gander at your chart!!!! where's the link?? :winkwink:


----------



## pdmcd17

i have never done that before how do i do that?


----------



## Scholesy

pdmcd17 said:


> i have never done that before how do i do that?

This link tells you how, but you don't need to type the URL text out, if you click the button that looks like a globe with a paperclip infront you can just insert the fertility friend link. The link will appear twice and the second one (which will be highlighted) can be replaced with a title e.g. My Ovulation Chart xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/617974-do-you-put-your-chart-bottom-your-signature.html


----------



## Scholesy

Hi Beth, so sorry for your loss. Got my fingers crossed for another sticky soy bean for you xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx ladies. 
Congrats Poppy!! I'm guessing u had a successful soy cycle after your mmc. 

Hoping & Wishing Soy gives me a sticky bean this time! 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i was scared to take Soy again at first but thought what the hell and luckily it worked. Fx'd it works again for you too xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I think it's in the option to the top right on Fertility Friend 'Sharing' it should give you the link so you can post it here :thumbup:


----------



## Miss_C

does anyone know if the SI can have long lasting effects. got my blood results yesterday and my estradiol levels are ridiculously low. I onow the soy supresses the levels when taking it but does it pass out of your system daily hence taking it daily or does it build up and then take a while to pass.

any help much appreciated


----------



## Glowstar

I'd like to know the answer to that too Miss C as I kind of weaned myself onto a really low dose this last cycle as last time I cam off it I had a 19 day cycle :wacko::wacko: still debating wether to give it one more go :wacko:

AFM - OH's SA Appt - went S**T!!! WTF!! the Dr had to look at my results and thought my progesterone (37 @ 6dpo) was low!!! she had to google it to decide it was OK!!! Silly moo! She also did the spiel about we wouldn't get any help because of my age, blah, blah...we already know that! 
Anyway - eventually she said that she would need to 'find' out where he needs to take it and he has to make the appointment himself? and then the results go back to her. She said she would phone him in a couple of days to give him the number to phone! She also gave him a TINY vial, no name written on it, not even in a bag etc for him to DTD into! It's the kind you would give a urine sample in? I said to him...how the hell are you supposed to aim it into that!!! anyway rant over.....will see if she comes through.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

I'm CD11 today and had some brown spotting and twinges in both ovaries. OPK was negative yesterday and negative today. 
I usually ov around CD22/23. 

Anyone else experienced this? 

Thanx 

xxx


----------



## Scholesy

Hi Beth, I'm CD13 today and have twinges in my ovaries. I've not had any spotting but I never have mid cycle spotting anyway. Some women have spotting when they ovulate though :) Are you temping?
My opks are starting to get a bit of colour in, but I normally ov between CD21 to 55 so I'm trying not to get my hopes up xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi Scholesy. 

No I'm not temping. R u? 
The last time I tried soy I had some spotting a few days b4 ov but it was around CD19/20. 
That's why I'm a bit concerned because it's so early this time. 
I did up the last dose slightly this time so maybe it's had more of an affect on me. 

xxx


----------



## Scholesy

I've been temping for a few cycles now, they are so irregular that I need to confirm ovulation. I don't have ov pains usually (although I am on this first soy cycle) so I don't normally know if I've ov'd until a few days after when fertility friend puts cross hairs on my chart. Good to know when I'm in the tww and I'm a bit obsessed with looking at my chart, lol.
I've read that a few women have had ov brought forward with a higher dose, make sure you dtd incase you are about to ovulate early. Remember, the egg won't come out until it's ripe and ready so don't worry if it does happen early. According to a clomid calendar I tried, a woman taking clomid (or soy) CD3-7 can expect to ovulate between CD12 and CD17 xx


----------



## Glowstar

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi Scholesy.
> 
> No I'm not temping. R u?
> The last time I tried soy I had some spotting a few days b4 ov but it was around CD19/20.
> That's why I'm a bit concerned because it's so early this time.
> I did up the last dose slightly this time so maybe it's had more of an affect on me.
> 
> xxx


I would start BD'ing now then because I have ovulated early a couple of times. Do you check your cervical mucus. If you do and it's starting to get watery you are def heading to ovulation. I never really get egg white cm but mines is 100% watery and clear before ovulation...that's how I knew I was going to ovulate early this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'd like to start temping but I think I'd get obsessed and Im not a great sleeper so my chart would be all over the place! OPKs seem to work ok with me! 
It would be great if I did ov earlier. It always felt like forever waiting for ov. 

Nothing much seems to be going on with my cm. I usually notice quite a bit near ov. 

Hope I didn't mess this cycle up! 

xxx


----------



## Scholesy

I've not noticed my usual change to watery cm either - still creamy. I had my first positive opk today, but with the lack of fertile CM I'm not sure what to think! I often get multiple positive opks before my true one, quite common for women with PCOS I think. Grrrr xx


----------



## pdmcd17

hello ladies 
so for sharing my chart is it the email option as that was the only one i saw.

So my temps are still up! it is so wierd to know im possibly on track. Im finding it really hard to not symptom spot, but at 5 dpo( if anything happened) implantation hasn't even occurred. Im sure its just pms starting. 

I have promised myself that i wont test till im late as my cycle has been so unreliable i dont know my true length (21 or 28 days), I dont want to get my hopes up again.

have a good night ladies


----------



## Glowstar

It's under 'Sharing' , 'Charting Homepage', and 'Get Code' :winkwink:


----------



## Brynden

Hey Glowstar I see you're 7DPO, according to FF I am too!!! I ovulated really late compared to normal - if soy doesn't work this cycle I think I'm gonna have to take a break next cycle... it delayed my ovulation by like 4 or 5 days! Hope we both get our BFP's this cycle!!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Brynden!! Yep 7dpo here too! Mine was a really early Ov...CD10...average is CD13 and last month CD15! 
I haven't got any symptoms at all :wacko: the only thing (and I think it's a bug) is I've had Diarrhea since Monday and quite frankly it's getting me down a bit now. I can't eat anything without going and have had to resort to taking Diacalm Ultra to stop from going. My stomach has gurgled for 5 days straight :nope: 
FX'd for your BFP this cycle Brynden :hugs:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

Spotting has stopped, maybe it was just the tail end of AF. 
Still waiting for a positive opk. Only CD12 so I'm not expecting it yet! We will see! 

xxx


----------



## Brynden

Oh no Glowstar!! I hope you feel better soon... Being sick is no fun! Do you think you'll test before af is due?


----------



## Scholesy

Quick post, I just got 12 months VIP membership on fertility friend for just over £15 :) The deal is today only and to access it find the fertility friend page on facebook, click 'like' and look under Promos on the left hand side. I need to start charting all my stats now, something else to obsess over, lol x


----------



## Glowstar

Nice one :thumbup:

My VIP membership is up in 28 days :wacko: was hoping I might have a BFP before I have to renew it :nope:


----------



## Kaede351

I only get mine monthly. I hate the thought of buying 6 or even 12 months and getting a bfp and then it's wasted :/ I hate spending money on things I'm not going to use lol.

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

OK ladies what do you think...10dpo and 3rd wee of the day.....

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/DSCF0388.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar said:


> OK ladies what do you think...10dpo and 3rd wee of the day.....
> 
> [IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/DSCF0388.jpg[/IMG]

*OMFG YOUR PREGGOOOOOOOOOOO* :happydance::happydance::happydance: You ovulated and implanted same days as me wooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo omg omg omg :p


----------



## Glowstar

Awww thanks Poppy :hugs: Not really sinking in yet...and now feel sooooo f'ing worried because I'm only 10dpo. I've got some Digi's when do you think I should do them? The line is actually much darker in real life.


----------



## poppy666

I did my digi at 14dpo cos was waiting for them, you can always try one or wait a bit, i got my bfp at 10dpo :happydance: dont be scared your deffo pregnant :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

OMG glowstar! my dream was right! congratulations!! dont be worried, you could have ovulated a little earlier, or just had very early implantation :) take another test, it will make you feel better :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Looks positive to me glowstar!!!!! What test did you use????
Im 9dpo and i had a temperature spike again this morning and a few other symptoms. (I have a short cycle so AF is due on fri or sat). 

I want to test but im scared to get disappointed by a BFN.


----------



## Jen1802

OMG Glowstar! You're totally knocked up!!!! Woohoo!!! If you have a few digi's lying round I'd pee on one now just to see! Are they clearblue one's though or are they boots own brand or something?? I did boots own brand after I was getting faint lines on all the normal ones and it came back saying not pregnant but then I bought a clearblue and it said def pregnant! I'm so happy for you!!! xoxo


----------



## Glowstar

OMG Ladies!! thanks so much...well here is test number 2 done with about 5th pee of the day @ 5.45pm. PDM wish I could see your chart...good luck :kiss:

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/DSCF0390.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## poppy666

*BEAUTIFUL CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE *​


----------



## prettymachine

congratulations! 

looks like my psychic powers were stronger than the ones listed in your signiture ;)


----------



## Glowstar

Absolutely PM :haha: you could make a fortune on Ebay :haha::haha:


----------



## prettymachine

lol! i used to sell stuff on ebay for my husbands boss...i made good money off it but i spent that money buying crap on ebay LOL! i should stay away. hahaha.


----------



## poppy666

PM did you have a very early scan?


----------



## Jen1802

Congratulations!!! So, so delighted for you Glowstar!!! What do you reckon your due date will be? xo


----------



## Glowstar

Due date will be 10.02.2012 :thumbup:


----------



## happyshopper

OMG Glowstar I am so happy for you :hugs: I had a feeling it was going to be this month. Many, many congratulations and I wish you a very healthy, perfect pregnancy xxxx


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS GLOWSTAR ANOTHER SOY BABY WHOO HOOO SO PLEASED FOR YOU HUNNY


----------



## Glowstar

happyshopper said:


> OMG Glowstar I am so happy for you :hugs: I had a feeling it was going to be this month. Many, many congratulations and I wish you a very healthy, perfect pregnancy xxxx

Thanks so much Happy!!! Means a lot to share this journey with you lovely ladies. I am still in shock and quite excited to get the BFP on the digi so early too!! INSTEAD CUPS rock!! :haha: You are next ma' lady :hugs::hugs:



debzie said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS GLOWSTAR ANOTHER SOY BABY WHOO HOOO SO PLEASED FOR YOU HUNNY

Thanks so much Debzie :kiss:


----------



## happyshopper

I am so chuffed for you Glowstar, you give me lots of hope. Them cups things look really scary but I get really bored lying on the bed with my feet in the air for 20 minutes, I think I will try them next time unless I get a :bfp: of course. It could be twins with getting a +ve digi so early. I would love to able to join you in the 1st trimester and be bump buddies. xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

hello
i have tried before i think this may work to show my ff chart let me know ladies

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/336537">My Ovulation Chart</a> 

im so so tempted to go get a clear blue or a first response test tonight but i am scared i dont want to be dissappointed.( but if i am my dd would be right around yours glow) so hopefully i get to join you in the first try - fingers and toes crossed it happens soon.


----------



## Brynden

AHHH Glowstar!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Congrats!! :D:D:D


----------



## Scholesy

Glowstar thats amazing news :) so happy for you, happy and healthy nine months x x x


----------



## Glowstar

pdmcd17 said:


> hello
> i have tried before i think this may work to show my ff chart let me know ladies
> 
> <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/336537">My Ovulation Chart</a>
> 
> im so so tempted to go get a clear blue or a first response test tonight but i am scared i dont want to be dissappointed.( but if i am my dd would be right around yours glow) so hopefully i get to join you in the first try - fingers and toes crossed it happens soon.

Nice chart!!! I think you O'd a day earlier and you are 10dpo!! I say test!!


----------



## Glowstar

Brynden said:


> AHHH Glowstar!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Congrats!! :D:D:D

Your chart looks good too!!! nice dip @ 8dpo :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

happyshopper said:


> I am so chuffed for you Glowstar, you give me lots of hope. Them cups things look really scary but I get really bored lying on the bed with my feet in the air for 20 minutes, I think I will try them next time unless I get a :bfp: of course. It could be twins with getting a +ve digi so early. I would love to able to join you in the 1st trimester and be bump buddies. xxx

I hope you can join me Happy!!! seriosuly, give them a go...seems to have worked for me!! :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar said:


> Brynden said:
> 
> 
> AHHH Glowstar!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Congrats!! :D:D:D
> 
> Your chart looks good too!!! nice dip @ 8dpo :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks Glowstar... Gonna wait till wednesday to test but hopefully I'll get my bfp!!! I have absolutely no symptoms yet... normally have sore bb's before AF but I don't even have that yet...


----------



## Glowstar

I've not really had many symptoms......the main one is Diarrhea :wacko: I've had a breakout of spots which I don't normally get....sore boobs started a couple of days ago but nothing really out of the ordinary...had more symptoms other cycles....so suppose sometimes..no symptoms is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Brynden

haha I'm hoping no symptoms is a good sign!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Congratulations GlowStar!!! So happy for you!!! 

xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Glowstar said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> I am so chuffed for you Glowstar, you give me lots of hope. Them cups things look really scary but I get really bored lying on the bed with my feet in the air for 20 minutes, I think I will try them next time unless I get a :bfp: of course. It could be twins with getting a +ve digi so early. I would love to able to join you in the 1st trimester and be bump buddies. xxx
> 
> I hope you can join me Happy!!! seriosuly, give them a go...seems to have worked for me!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Glowstar, I think I will but I'll probably need a few glasses of wine when I first try them out. Well I think I ovulated yesterday but I'm not too sure as I'm not temping this month. I'm keeping my expectations low to try to keep my stress levels down. I've made an appointment at the doctors for next Monday so I don't care either way if I spot or not this month (well that's what I keep telling myself anyway). 
Good luck to everyone awaiting their :bfp: xxx


----------



## Jen1802

Woohoo Glowstar! February is a brilliant month to be born not that I'm biased or anything! lol. Happyshopper I've heard of a lot of people using the cups and having positive results! I agree with the glasses of wine first though as they look scary and I've heard of some people having difficulties fishing them out again! lol. xox


----------



## happyshopper

Jen1802 said:


> Woohoo Glowstar! February is a brilliant month to be born not that I'm biased or anything! lol. Happyshopper I've heard of a lot of people using the cups and having positive results! I agree with the glasses of wine first though as they look scary and I've heard of some people having difficulties fishing them out again! lol. xox

Now you have scared me. I have visions of having to go to A&E to get it out :blush: I might need a bottle of wine lol xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Seriously they are not that bad!!! yes they look huge and you think it's never going to fit...rock back on your bum....squeeze the middle together and slide it in...push it up as far as you can. You won't feel it if it's inserted correctly.
To take it out...sit on the loo with your legs slightly apart and put your finger in until you find the edge and just gently ease out. simples :haha:


----------



## Jen1802

Yeah I agree with glowstar, they can't be all that bad if so many people use them! I'd still drink the bottle of wine though! lol. xo


----------



## happyshopper

Lets hope I don't need them. Its 2DPO and I'm getting some odd twinges which usually means that spotting is around the corner. I hope not but its some comfort to know that I'm going to the doctors next week. I probably have a better idea of whats wrong with me so I won't let them fob me off xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I'm looking forward to you coming back with a plan of action. Write things down now so you don't forget to ask and make sure you are NOT fobbed off....come away feeling like progress is being made :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar, if I was brave enough to put up a ticker it would be at 3 weeks and 6 days! :) That means if my bean sticks we'll be due about the same time!!


----------



## Glowstar

You know what Brynden....do it...what will be will be honey...I keep telling myself that :winkwink: Soooooooooo Happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Brynden

ur right...there's nothing I can do now... okay I'll put one up... haha


----------



## poppy666

Yah!!! Ticker up now change your title under your avatar piccy :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Done! I don't even have an avatar... I never put a new one up after I had to take the digi pic down... I'll put one up when I get another digi :)


----------



## Brynden

I'm so excited the line is a little darker on my test from this morning so now I think DH will actually be able to see it...maybe... anyways I'm gonna bring it when I pick him up from the airport tonight!


----------



## poppy666

Awwww good luck :happydance: give it time it be darker than the control line by next week :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Oh I sure am hoping it keeps getting darker!!!


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> PM did you have a very early scan?

i just noticed this! do you mean for gender, or in general? ill answer both lol...my first scan was the day i turned 8 weeks. my gender scan was at 15+1. it was confirmed at my anomoly scan. (very long 4 weeks waiting for my confirmation lol!) im still paranoid though so i may have another private scan to be sure ;)


----------



## prettymachine

brynden- i just went through trying to find a test or a :bfp: announcement from you but i couldnt find one! but you have a ticker! when did you get a :bfp: ??? :)


----------



## Brynden

Haha today!!! :) Very light... There's a pic in my journal!


----------



## Brynden

I think i announced it on the other soy thread


----------



## prettymachine

oh ok! so i am not blind :)

congrats!!!


----------



## Brynden

Thanks!! I'm just really hoping it sticks...lost the last one 4 days after I got my bfp...but...i did get my bfp like 3 days earlier this time and my temp hasn't dropped...last time my temp went down and came back up again after... so maybe all that good progesterone is kicking in!


----------



## prettymachine

you got yours much sooner than me! and i am 6 months now! seems like a good sign! just make sure you stop anything that has miscarriage potential! (any herbal remedies or teas(chamomile and hibiscus are the worst but pretty much any herbal tea or remedy is off limits), caffeine, alcohol, raw meat, prescription drugs, etc) and you should be fine! 

super excited for all the :bfp: s we are getting!


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations Brynden, I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy xxx
Well, my instincts were right as my spotting started this morning at 3DPO!!!. I feel a bit sad but its making me more determined to get whatever I have diagnosed. I'll let you know how it goes at the doctors xxx


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> PM did you have a very early scan?
> 
> i just noticed this! do you mean for gender, or in general? ill answer both lol...my first scan was the day i turned 8 weeks. my gender scan was at 15+1. it was confirmed at my anomoly scan. (very long 4 weeks waiting for my confirmation lol!) im still paranoid though so i may have another private scan to be sure ;)Click to expand...

lol was just asking cos if you did have an early scan 'the 8wk one' wanted you to post piccy to see if you bubba was lying on the right side Ramzi method see if boy or girl :thumbup:


----------



## elliots.mum

congrats to you all that have gotten a BFP from soy-iso...
this is my first forum ever joining :)
hopefully i get the ellusive BFP that alot of other soy users have gotten!
im waiting for AF to arrive and then will start day 3-7.... does it really matter what sets of days? personally any ovulation day will do as long as i O!
Fingers Crossed it happens!
iv gone out and brought 30 Ovulation testers and i plan on testing pretty much every day hahhaahhah
does anyone have any tips or tricks while using soy-iso!?


----------



## poppy666

elliots.mum said:


> congrats to you all that have gotten a BFP from soy-iso...
> this is my first forum ever joining :)
> hopefully i get the ellusive BFP that alot of other soy users have gotten!
> im waiting for AF to arrive and then will start day 3-7.... does it really matter what sets of days? personally any ovulation day will do as long as i O!
> Fingers Crossed it happens!
> iv gone out and brought 30 Ovulation testers and i plan on testing pretty much every day hahhaahhah
> does anyone have any tips or tricks while using soy-iso!?

Hi elliots.mum :flower:

I think ladies with longer cycles usually try cd5-9, but 3-7 seems to be the most popular :thumbup:

All i used along with the Soy was Preseed, some ladies use concieve plus but they more or less the same really. good luck sweetie and if any problems everyone on here s fantastic and will help you as much as possible xx


----------



## elliots.mum

thanks poppy666 :)
fingers crossed that my soy-si arrives soon as im due to start AF very soon!
heres hopeing!
so i shouldnt take it for more than 5 cycles in a row? and how many cycles do i break for? i think ill just take it one month at a time :)
gosh i pray and hope and wish and just plain WANT a BFP!!!
thanks for your help and glad that there are lovely ladies on here that are willing to help :)


----------



## poppy666

Some ladies have taken it for a few cycles then given next cycle a rest from it. Other ladies use it same as Clomid 6 cycles then rest... but Soy either works for you or sadly dont. There has been a good success rate so fingers crossed it works for you too :hugs:

Two ladies on here Brynden and Glowstar got their BFPs this week and another two 2wks ago :happydance:

All i can say is start using your OPKs earlier than you would usually just incase you ovulate earlier x


----------



## Brynden

Welcome elliots mum!

Yes I took soy cd 3-5 and got my bfp the second month of using it. I normally ovulate around CD 15 and with the 80mg dose I took the first cycle my ovulation was still CD 15, the second cycle I upped the dose to 120mg and ovulated late cd 18...but it was a SUPER EGG!!! I was planning to take a month break after this month if nothing happened... Good luck!!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> PM did you have a very early scan?
> 
> i just noticed this! do you mean for gender, or in general? ill answer both lol...my first scan was the day i turned 8 weeks. my gender scan was at 15+1. it was confirmed at my anomoly scan. (very long 4 weeks waiting for my confirmation lol!) im still paranoid though so i may have another private scan to be sure ;)Click to expand...
> 
> lol was just asking cos if you did have an early scan 'the 8wk one' wanted you to post piccy to see if you bubba was lying on the right side Ramzi method see if boy or girl :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol, this was my 8 week scan... 

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/190742_206303519396193_100000496396928_831904_3320833_n.jpg


----------



## poppy666

On In-gender i was predicted girl cos bubba was on the right, yours looks more to the right too?

but we will see if the Ramzi method is correct on saturday when i go for my gender scan :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 005.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## prettymachine

hmmm i was told it was a girl cuz it was to the left...and it looks to the left to me. (mine was internal so its a literal photo not mirror.) but ive heard girls implant on the left.


----------



## poppy666

Think how it works with Ramzi method before 8wks its a mirror image when done internal, so even tho bubba looks right its really left? well thats what i got told so placenta is left on my scan even tho it looks right confusing :haha:


----------



## pdmcd17

So im now 12dpo and my temps are still up having pms symptoms as if im a short cycle af is gonna be here tomorrow or the next day. I did a cheapy internet wondfo test this am it was negative if af doesn't come by mon i will get a good early test.

Today i just feel like im in a fog kinda dizzy wierd this isnt' normal for me even with pms - maybe i am or most likely im getting sick as a bunch of girls on my team are off sick today.

who knows what is going on i guess time will tell.


----------



## Scholesy

Wow, congrats Brynden :) great news, so happy for you! Another soy baby gives me hope...

afm, I'm CD21 and haven't ovulated yet. :growlmad: Had 2 positive opks and temps have dropped though so hoping it is approaching. Had a 60 day cycle last time so praying soy helps me have a shorter one this time. x


----------



## Brynden

Thanks Scholesy!!! Is this your first cycle using Soy?


----------



## Scholesy

Yes, I took it CD3 to CD7. Really hoping it will shorten my cycles, otherwise I should be starting on clomid in August. Would much prefer the natural route :) x


----------



## pola17

been reading some posts here, and I feel encouraged to try once next cycle comes!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Brynden

Welcome pola17!!! Yes there have been many BFP's lately over here!! You should try it :)


----------



## pola17

Thank you! if this month I dont get a BFP, I will start it! Im irregular due to PCOS but I do OV!!! this has raisen my hopes to get big and fat soon!! :flower:


----------



## elliots.mum

cant wait to give this a try poppy666! im so excited yet not going to get my hopes up just incase!
thanks :) will keep you updated!
im CD1 today so hopefully it arrives before CD5 (for use CD5-10) thats right isnt it?


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Think how it works with Ramzi method before 8wks its a mirror image when done internal, so even tho bubba looks right its really left? well thats what i got told so placenta is left on my scan even tho it looks right confusing :haha:

if the scan was internal you take it literal. if it was on the belly its switched so its the opposite of what you see.

when is your gender scan, soon?


----------



## elliots.mum

pola17 said:


> Thank you! if this month I dont get a BFP, I will start it! Im irregular due to PCOS but I do OV!!! this has raisen my hopes to get big and fat soon!! :flower:

good luck Pola17 :) im starting it ASAP aswell! i too have PCOS and OV but not regularly or too late in the cycle which in turn stops it from being viable!
fingers crossed it works for me & you! good luck!


----------



## elliots.mum

@bryndon - how many tries did it take you for a BF on soy-iso?


----------



## Glowstar

Hi to the new ladies....give it a go..you have nothing to lose!! A few BFP's recently on this thread :thumbup:

Scholesy....I see you seem to get multiple patches of EWCM and +opk's. It's like your body gears up to Ovulate and then doesn't and then tries again etc etc. I so hope this works for you and definitely worth a shot before starting Clomid. FX'd!!


----------



## Brynden

elliots.mum said:


> @bryndon - how many tries did it take you for a BF on soy-iso?

I got a bfp on my second cycle of soy :) Good luck!!


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think how it works with Ramzi method before 8wks its a mirror image when done internal, so even tho bubba looks right its really left? well thats what i got told so placenta is left on my scan even tho it looks right confusing :haha:
> 
> if the scan was internal you take it literal. if it was on the belly its switched so its the opposite of what you see.
> 
> when is your gender scan, soon?Click to expand...

The lady on in gender.com said the opposite to you, if done internally its mirrored, if done externally its how you see it on a photo pmsl whichever i go tomorrow morning 1 more sleep :haha::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

elliots.mum said:


> cant wait to give this a try poppy666! im so excited yet not going to get my hopes up just incase!
> thanks :) will keep you updated!
> im CD1 today so hopefully it arrives before CD5 (for use CD5-10) thats right isnt it?

You not doing it on CD3-7? its cd5-9 If doing it on that one xx


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think how it works with Ramzi method before 8wks its a mirror image when done internal, so even tho bubba looks right its really left? well thats what i got told so placenta is left on my scan even tho it looks right confusing :haha:
> 
> if the scan was internal you take it literal. if it was on the belly its switched so its the opposite of what you see.
> 
> when is your gender scan, soon?Click to expand...
> 
> The lady on in gender.com said the opposite to you, if done internally its mirrored, if done externally its how you see it on a photo pmsl whichever i go tomorrow morning 1 more sleep :haha::happydance:Click to expand...

was it the actual article written by the guy? thats the only thing i have read about it...was the study he wrote lol...let me see if i can find it for you...

well i couldnt find it again but i also have a migraine so i didnt look too hard haha, but everywhere i read did say the same thing...transvaginal is literal(since its right inside you) and on the belly is opposite... since its like taking a picture at it. if its the other way then the method doesnt work any way because when i was trying this initially i had every girl i know that has or was having girls look at their first transvaginal and they were on the literal left. if its reversed thats a lot of wrong results which means dont trust it anyway lol.

im so excited for your scan! time to confirm its a girl ;) lol


----------



## poppy666

Ugh PM im dreading my sca tomorrow :dohh: but as long as he/she is healthy thats all that matters, BUT it better be a bloody girl :haha:


----------



## Sunshine31

I just found this thread -hello! I took soy for the first time this month. I took 100mg day 2-5 and ovulated on day 16 - usually it's day 20-25 so I'm really pleased! Hoping to join the BFP from soy team before long.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie and welcome :hugs:


----------



## Scholesy

Hi Glowstar, yeah that's what I thought too. I guess that's why the ovaries become polycystic, eggs that fail to release properly and get stuck on the ovaries. So glad I started charting or I wouldn't have a clue when I ov'd. I'm in my first proper patch of fertile signs so fingers crossed I ovulate first time this cycle.

How are you feeling, any symptoms? xx


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Hey everyone!!! baby :dust: to everyone!!! I am a newbie on baby&bump and Stash77 send me this link because I was asking questions about Soy supplement. I will be starting on Soy when AF starts...i have read some good things about it helping female ovulate and regular cycle which is why I am taking it plus Me and my partner have just started to TTc our first cycle was BFN so I am hoping that this will be our month!


----------



## Lisa2701

O.M.G.....Glowstar............CONGRATULATIONS honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Haven't been in here in a while so i didn't know!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:. So happy for you, hope you have a great nine months. 

I am heading into cycle 2 of soy. Last cycle I done CD2-6 and it appears I didn't ovulate until CD41 :wacko:. So I am already on CD 3 today and was wondering what days you would all recommend? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

CD3-7 if you can :happydance:


----------



## Lisa2701

poppy666 said:


> CD3-7 if you can :happydance:

yeah I have it sitting there so could start taking them tonight. Is CD3-7 the kind of norm?


----------



## poppy666

Lot more luck i see when taking on cd3-7 so go for it pop those pills :haha: gl xxx


----------



## Lisa2701

:haha: how much would you recommend? Think I took 120mg last time....sure i did :shrug: lol


----------



## poppy666

Oh eck im not the best one to ask lol with both my bfp's off the soy i took 160mg's and upped last day to 200mg's :haha: I think with whatever you feel comfortable with, a few ladies have got their bfp's off their second month of trying soy so may be your month :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks honey, will maybe try 160 this time and see what happens :D x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Lisa keep us updated, they like horse pills arnt they lol, i use to nibble a slice of bread with mine to get them down :haha:


----------



## Lisa2701

poppy666 said:


> Good luck Lisa keep us updated, they like horse pills arnt they lol, i use to nibble a slice of bread with mine to get them down :haha:

:haha: Your totally right. i take so many pills though I am sued to it so I can take them pretty easy :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Im terrible with pills always get them stuck :dohh:

Right i better go bed early rise for me tomorrow, nite lisa :hugs:


----------



## Lisa2701

Night :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Lisa2701 said:


> O.M.G.....Glowstar............CONGRATULATIONS honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Haven't been in here in a while so i didn't know!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:. So happy for you, hope you have a great nine months.
> 
> I am heading into cycle 2 of soy. Last cycle I done CD2-6 and it appears I didn't ovulate until CD41 :wacko:. So I am already on CD 3 today and was wondering what days you would all recommend? :hugs:

Thanks Lisa!!! hope 3-7 works for you :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Ugh PM im dreading my sca tomorrow :dohh: but as long as he/she is healthy thats all that matters, BUT it better be a bloody girl :haha:

i remember i thought it was a girl forever, i cant remember why (pregnancy brain) but i think it was related to your first scan! lol! so fingers crossed! your morning is our night here, so i m going to sleep through it ahhh! i will check first thing when i wake up :)


----------



## Glowstar

I was actually weaning myself off soy this last cycle and ended up taking mine in the mornings on cd4-8!! Only because I forgot to take first dose on the evening of cd3. I think I only took 40mg for 3 days and 80mg the last 2 days. I'd already taken much higher doses in 4 previous soy cycles.


----------



## Glowstar

Happy - sorry couldn't reply yesterday. Orange keeps blocking Bnb on my phone with Orange safeguard!!!!! Having a right argument with them about it at the moment!!
Anyway, just wanted to say sorry the spotting started again, so frustrating. When is your Drs appt? Hope you go in like a woman on a mission and get some answers and hopefully a plan of action x x


----------



## elliots.mum

hey ladies :) for those that have gotten a BFP, how long (in total) had you been trying before you gave soy a try?

im CD2 at the moment and am hoping that my Soy pills arrive on Monday so will give CD4-8 a try (im too excited so dont want to wait for the next cycle) but cd4-8 should be ok yeah?

also, the pills that i have ordered are 500mg and contain : Soy (bean)**T 500 mg, 5% Isoflavones, 25mg..... does that mean that i would need to take 6 pills based on 150mg dosage? (seems a bit much... fingers crossed they arent the size for a horse!!!)


----------



## elliots.mum

and also, had you tried other things such as clomid prior to using soy?


----------



## debzie

hello newbies its been a while since I last checked in and spent the last 10 mins catching up. 

Hello Elliots.mum. I know the other ladies that have the 25mg tablets had to take 6 of them. Where do you live, in the UK they sell soy iso tablets 40mg in tescos. 

My story is that I started trying in the july of last year, fell pregnant with twins in sept and miscarried in the november. Started trying straight away after first af which did not arrive until end of december, had two cycles of no luck then did soy for two cycles and on the second got my BFP. Took it 3-7 160mg for three then 200mg the last two. Best of Luck. x


----------



## elliots.mum

debzie said:


> hello newbies its been a while since I last checked in and spent the last 10 mins catching up.
> 
> Hello Elliots.mum. I know the other ladies that have the 25mg tablets had to take 6 of them. Where do you live, in the UK they sell soy iso tablets 40mg in tescos.
> 
> My story is that I started trying in the july of last year, fell pregnant with twins in sept and miscarried in the november. Started trying straight away after first af which did not arrive until end of december, had two cycles of no luck then did soy for two cycles and on the second got my BFP. Took it 3-7 160mg for three then 200mg the last two. Best of Luck. x

thanks debzie! cant wait to try it :) fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think how it works with Ramzi method before 8wks its a mirror image when done internal, so even tho bubba looks right its really left? well thats what i got told so placenta is left on my scan even tho it looks right confusing :haha:
> 
> if the scan was internal you take it literal. if it was on the belly its switched so its the opposite of what you see.
> 
> when is your gender scan, soon?Click to expand...
> 
> The lady on in gender.com said the opposite to you, if done internally its mirrored, if done externally its how you see it on a photo pmsl whichever i go tomorrow morning 1 more sleep :haha::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> was it the actual article written by the guy? thats the only thing i have read about it...was the study he wrote lol...let me see if i can find it for you...
> 
> well i couldnt find it again but i also have a migraine so i didnt look too hard haha, but everywhere i read did say the same thing...transvaginal is literal(since its right inside you) and on the belly is opposite... since its like taking a picture at it. if its the other way then the method doesnt work any way because when i was trying this initially i had every girl i know that has or was having girls look at their first transvaginal and they were on the literal left. if its reversed thats a lot of wrong results which means dont trust it anyway lol.
> 
> im so excited for your scan! time to confirm its a girl ;) lolClick to expand...

Its a girllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby girl 009.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 16









baby girl 005.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 16


----------



## happyshopper

Glowstar said:


> Happy - sorry couldn't reply yesterday. Orange keeps blocking Bnb on my phone with Orange safeguard!!!!! Having a right argument with them about it at the moment!!
> Anyway, just wanted to say sorry the spotting started again, so frustrating. When is your Drs appt? Hope you go in like a woman on a mission and get some answers and hopefully a plan of action x x

Thanks Glowstar and don't worry. I hope you are well. Have you got many symptoms? Whats wrong with BnB that Orange want to safeguard us from, absolutely ridiculous!!
Well either I was mistaken or have got a temporary reprieve as I have had absolutely no spotting yesterday or this morning. It starts off like tan coloured CM so I could have made a mistake-I hope so. My doctors appointment is on Monday and she seemed really nice when I went to see her about my breast lump. And yes, I will be a women on a mission. I have thoughts of what it could be so I can make sure I get the tests that will diagnose my problem. I will let you know how it goes xxx
Congratulations Poppy, you are expecting a little girl. Is this your first daughter? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie, yeah my first and last i already have 4 boys :hugs:


----------



## happyshopper

poppy666 said:


> Thanks sweetie, yeah my first and last i already have 4 boys :hugs:

She will be a very lucky little girl with four protective brothers to look after her xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats poppy a little girl

So today I'm 14 dpo day 22 and no af!
I tested again with ic and bfn. I'm waiting till thurs when ff says to test
Since getting af back in mar Ive had 21,28,21 day cycle so I'm not sure if shell arrive soon

My temps are still high and I feel like in in a daze lately and get dizzy I'm hopping it's P symptoms and not a new pms one. This was my first cycle on si and the first time I had a biphasic let alone a triphasic chart ( here's hoping I get my bfp)


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think how it works with Ramzi method before 8wks its a mirror image when done internal, so even tho bubba looks right its really left? well thats what i got told so placenta is left on my scan even tho it looks right confusing :haha:
> 
> if the scan was internal you take it literal. if it was on the belly its switched so its the opposite of what you see.
> 
> when is your gender scan, soon?Click to expand...
> 
> The lady on in gender.com said the opposite to you, if done internally its mirrored, if done externally its how you see it on a photo pmsl whichever i go tomorrow morning 1 more sleep :haha::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> was it the actual article written by the guy? thats the only thing i have read about it...was the study he wrote lol...let me see if i can find it for you...
> 
> well i couldnt find it again but i also have a migraine so i didnt look too hard haha, but everywhere i read did say the same thing...transvaginal is literal(since its right inside you) and on the belly is opposite... since its like taking a picture at it. if its the other way then the method doesnt work any way because when i was trying this initially i had every girl i know that has or was having girls look at their first transvaginal and they were on the literal left. if its reversed thats a lot of wrong results which means dont trust it anyway lol.
> 
> im so excited for your scan! time to confirm its a girl ;) lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its a girllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

see, i knew it!! yay i am so happy for you! welcome to team pink!


----------



## Scholesy

Congrats Poppy - a little girl :) you must be thrilled x


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks you two. PM im still paranoid they may have got it wrong :haha: but hopefully not x


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Aww thanks you two. PM im still paranoid they may have got it wrong :haha: but hopefully not x

haha, im paranoid too... even though i have now had 2 different scans, 4 weeks apart, with two different techs, say girl. infact, i told DH if the dr isnt going to be doing a scan any time soon (i am going to ask her when my next is) that i will pay for another private scan, just to make sure its still a girl. he pretty much thinks i have lost my mind! hehehe.


----------



## poppy666

lol well got my 20wk scan on 30th June so will relax a bit then :haha: will be having growth scans after 20wks cos im on blood thinners so will ask every scan.


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoo poppy....so pleased for you :cloud9::hugs::hugs:

Happy...yes I have symptoms....lot's of cramps and really sore boobs! my nips are already looking massive and boobs are veiny! 

PDM...can you post the link to your chart again?? :thumbup:


----------



## pdmcd17

Ok ladies the weirdest thing just happened I got motion sickness watching xmen first class in one extra experience theatres ( ie dynamic surround sound and a huge wrap Around oval screen ) this is so so weird for me

I rarely get motion sickness - and DO never got it and hes prone to it---now I am tempted to test with a good early detection test
And if I'm not this new pms symptom bites

Here's the link
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/336537">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## Glowstar

I think you O'd a day earlier....I say test!!!!! try a FRER!!! :hugs:


----------



## Scholesy

I agree with Glowstar, reckon you ov'd a day earlier. Are you going to test? x


----------



## pdmcd17

Yes I'm gonna test tomorrow morning I have to go and buy a proper test this afternoon as I have ic ones only
I'm really hoping for a bfp as today is 15 dpo or 16 if you think ov a day earlier
Fingers crossed


----------



## prettymachine

pdmcd17 said:


> Yes I'm gonna test tomorrow morning I have to go and buy a proper test this afternoon as I have ic ones only
> I'm really hoping for a bfp as today is 15 dpo or 16 if you think ov a day earlier
> Fingers crossed

i got my + on an IC 11 or 12dpo, i think that would work just fine for you!


----------



## Gempink77

Hi ladies, sorry to just jump in but I am quite new to all this. Just wondered if anyone can give me some advise. I have pcos and was blessed with a beautiful little boy after taking metformin. I am now trying again (for 7 months) and used metformin and nothing this time, was taking it for 3 months. I have been to dr who perscribed me provera 10mg for 5 days as on cd66 and I took the last tablet 8 days ago and still no af. I really want to try soy but read I need af to come first. What do you think I should do, do I carry on waiting even though it was over 3 months for my last period or can I take them this late on in my cycle? 

With the metformin I took to conceive my little boy i only took it for 10 days and ovulated on the 10th day cd36!!

Going back to the provera I know it can take up to 14 days but after 3 days I did get period type pains and thought it was definately going to arrive and then the pain went and nothing. I just really want to start on soy as I have heard such good things about it.

Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone ttc xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Gem! I'm not overly familiar with some of the meds you are taking but I know some of the PCOS girls on here advise not to take the Soy until AF arrives. Hope it arrives soon for you :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Gempink77

Thank you I hope it arrives soon too but can't really see it happening. The metformin is to help with the pcos and the provera is what the doctors perscribe to bring on an af, u are supposed to take it for 5-10 days depending on what doseage you are given and up to 14 days after you should get af!! Mine really is not going to come I just know it!! I just wondered if there was anyone else in a similar situation with no sign of af so just took soy late on and what effects that had?


----------



## Soili

Gempink77, it depends how desperate you are. It's strongly not advisable to take Soy late in the cycle. I did it, it didn't work for me at all. I actually had to take Provera to bring period after taking Soy late in the cycle, because it felt like it wasn't going anywhere at all.

That said, I read that Provera works if you have enough estrogen in your system. I took it for 10 days (10mg a day) and got my period exactly 3 days later. It was a really heavy one too, so I assumed when taken late in the cycle Soy must have worked on the lining, but didn't make me ovulate.


----------



## pdmcd17

Well I think I'm out I tested with an ic as I got busy yesterday gardening we funnily had a free day and it was nice so the pharmacy by my house was closed.

So bfp but I noted light pink cm this am so af is here. I am 16 dpo and cycle day 24 maybe my cycle is lengthening! On to cycle 4 and second one in si
At least mud july I see the fertility specialist


----------



## Brynden

But it was a bfp??? Maybe the spotting will go away or maybe it was implantation bleeding?


----------



## Glowstar

I agree with Bryden...did you get a BFP but now have spotting? Your not out yet! Also...did you ovulate on CD8????


----------



## prettymachine

i also agree! it could be implantation or even withdrawl spotting since it is around when AF is due! any progress?


----------



## pdmcd17

sorry i wrote that wrong it was a BFN


----------



## Brynden

Oh no... I'm sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## Scholesy

pdmcd17 said:


> sorry i wrote that wrong it was a BFN

Sorry the witch got you hun, fingers crossed for next cycle x


----------



## Glowstar

So sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

well I am now onto cycle 2 of si I will start tomorrow day 2-7 and hopefully i will get my bfp. SI really help with regulation my cycle and helping me ovulate for the first time since getting my cylces back in march. 

so im thinking my cycles now range from 21 -28 days so now i know i dont worry about testing till after 28 days cause af may not be late.

good luck and lots of BFP to everyone ttc :)


----------



## Kaede351

Okay, well my temp dropped this morning, and the spotting has started... so I will be trying Soy Iso this next cycle :)

Just checking to make sure... what days do you take them on/how many? :)

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

It depends how long your cycles are really. Most take them CD3-7...but you can also do CD2-6 or 4-8 or 5-9.


----------



## Kaede351

They average between 28-32 days usually :) depends on if I ov on time or a few days late. I guess I'll try cd 3-7 :) Do I need to take 2 of the tablets? Theyre the Tesco branded ones :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Tesco's are 40mg per tablet, so if you took two 80mg's thats only equivalent to 40mg's of Clomid, so id take more :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

oh goody... should be fun! they're HUGE XD haha... so what do you think... 3 a day? :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

I know like horse tablets lol i use to eat a slice of bread whilst swallowing them :haha: yeah take 3 and up last two days :winkwink:


----------



## Kaede351

ok, I'll do 3 and then 4 (....) on the last 2 days... that's if I can gag them down lol. I'm bad enough with my folic acid tablets and they're teeny lol 

XxX


----------



## poppy666

lol im terrible with tablets hence eating bread with them, but it will be worth it in the end sweetie x


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I hope so! :D The things we do eh XD

XxX


----------



## Lisa2701

Well tonights my last night of taking the soy....been taking 160mg, trying to decide weather to up it to 200 tonight or just keep it at 160? 

Its strange, last month i had horrific headaches and seriously hightened sense of smell while taking the soy...this month...nothing! :shrug:. I am hoping to ovulate MUCH earlier than last month (ovulated on CD41) although to be fair I think I had one of the strongest ovulations I have ever had, i was in sooo much pain. 

anyhooo.....what do you all think...stick with 160 or up it to 200mg tonight?


----------



## poppy666

Up it if your not getting side effects. Same with me when i took it, 1 time i had headaches, spotting for 11 days and loads of ewcm. Second time i took it i had nothing and just 1 day of ewcm :shrug:


----------



## Lisa2701

Is there a real benefit to upping the dose on the last day or not really? 

How many cycles of SI did you do before you fell pregnant poppy? And did you up it at the end or just stay the same? x


----------



## poppy666

First time i took Soy i did CD2-6 160mgs then upped last 2 days to 200mg's got my bfp but mmc. Second time i did CD3-7 160mgs then upped the last day to 200mgs and again got my bfp.

Im not sure if it helped that i upped it i just thought what the hell :haha:


----------



## Lisa2701

Yeah it was 2-6 i tried last month, and I believe we BD'd at the right time so was just unlucky I suppose. Trying 3-7 this cycle. Keeping my fingers crossed. Might up it to 200mg tonight if I can stomach 5 tablets. LOL x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: i felt like that but get them down you lol... good luck sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks Poppy x


----------



## nfg

Hello all,

I just joined this forum. And I posted this as a general situation and question on the TTC forum/and 35 plus TTC already- now that I'm exploring the site more, I found this thread, too, and thought I could summarize my situation here since it is Soy specific!

So, I talked hubby into TTC no. 4 at the end of January and we began trying in February. We had no luck Feb, March, April or May (and I turned 38 in May). In Feb I had no idea when I even ovulated- my cycles ranged from 28-34 days. In March and April I used OPKs to try to pinpoint when I ovulate and determined that I tend to ovulate around CD18-19 or so.

In May I switched to digital OPKs instead of the "figure out if this line is dark enough" nonsense. 

No pregnancy any of those months. :(

Then I read about Soy and decided to give it a try for my June cycle, which is now our fifth cycle of actively trying.

I took 150 mg soy on CD2-5 and 200 mg soy on CD6 (before bed each time).

I had no side effects during the time I was taking it, and according to the digital OPK, I got my LH surge a good 5-6 days earlier than usual! I got it just two days ago on June 5th, which was CD13. Usually I don't get my positive til CD18-19 or so!

The morning I got my positive, we bd'd that morning and again that night.

But the day after that (yesterday- 6/6. CD14) I started noticing pinkish-reddish spotting every time I wiped during the day. I never get any sort of mid-cycle bleeding but did some browsing online and found that it was probably ovulation spotting due to the soy/estrogen levels. No biggie, right? But by the end of the day yesterday the spotting was getting a bit heavier and redder, so we didn't "bd" again yesterday even though I would have liked to.

Now, today, 6/7 it has seemed almost to turn into another period rather than just spotting?! Not a very heavy one but I mean I'm using pads like I would in the first day or two of any normal period I get, and it's definitely not just "spotting" anymore, and it's not just when I wipe. It's making me a little nervous to be honest... (I'm not having any cramping or anything really).

is this normal at all? Has it happened to anyone else here?

Anyway, please cross your fingers for me that bd'ing two times the day I got my positive OPK was enough, with the soy, that I can get a bfp this month and not have to go into a sixth cycle of trying next month... I am a bit worried now that I am 38 (plus being overweight) that maybe this is going to be a lot harder than I thought. :(

Thanks for reading,
Nancy


----------



## Miss_C

not sure what the docs are like in your neck of the woods but at 35+ they are normally perfectly OK for you to ask them to run some tests for you, especially things like the FSH and AMH as these are key indicators. Also your cd3 and cd21 (or as close to 7 days after O) progesterone levels.

I tried soy for 2 cycles, and my O was delayed by 2 days so no biggie as my goal was to produce a more mature egg. I did however spot and spot for many days after AF which I never did. Last cycle I had 2 heavy heavy bleeds which prompted me to go to the doctor. Turned out I have a fibroid that grew very quicly as it wasn't there in February when we lost our baby at 12w1D. General feeling is the large estogen boost my body produced from taking the soy is what made it grow. Fibroids are reliant on estrogen and the levels produced by the soy gave it the extra it needed.

It may be nothing like that but your story sounded so familiar O had to share. I would say go to doc and get tested.

I am 43 and had my first child at 40 (he was a surprise 40th birthday present, we fell in Feb (apparently) and didnlt know until April 2 weeks before my 40th!! I was also on the pill so a hige surprise so please don't let 38 be anything more than a number.


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> not sure what the docs are like in your neck of the woods but at 35+ they are normally perfectly OK for you to ask them to run some tests for you, especially things like the FSH and AMH as these are key indicators. Also your cd3 and cd21 (or as close to 7 days after O) progesterone levels.
> 
> I tried soy for 2 cycles, and my O was delayed by 2 days so no biggie as my goal was to produce a more mature egg. I did however spot and spot for many days after AF which I never did. Last cycle I had 2 heavy heavy bleeds which prompted me to go to the doctor. Turned out I have a fibroid that grew very quicly as it wasn't there in February when we lost our baby at 12w1D. General feeling is the large estogen boost my body produced from taking the soy is what made it grow. Fibroids are reliant on estrogen and the levels produced by the soy gave it the extra it needed.
> 
> It may be nothing like that but your story sounded so familiar O had to share. I would say go to doc and get tested.
> 
> I am 43 and had my first child at 40 (he was a surprise 40th birthday present, we fell in Feb (apparently) and didnlt know until April 2 weeks before my 40th!! I was also on the pill so a hige surprise so please don't let 38 be anything more than a number.

did you get the fibroid taken care of? are you still ttc or do you have to wait?


----------



## Miss_C

the FS said the fibroid was not a hinderance to ttc nor was it a factor in the miscarriage because it it in the uterine wall fundal slightly right so up the top and off to the side a bit so not blocking tubes or exit path for baby. Nor ir is protruding into the womb. However he did say it was contributable to the heavy bleeding cos the lining around the fibroid grows very thick hence when AF comes it is thick and heavy and full of clots.

He is putting me on clomid next cyle though which I feel a complete hypocrite for doing so as I wanted "nautural" but figure I gave the soy a shot twice and will do what he says this time or he may not help us further.

If the clomid doesn't do anything "significant" not sure what that means other than pregnancy lol he is going to run some more tests including checking my tubes.

I may have mucked up the "natural order of things " with the soy though as my oestradiol levels were ridiculously low so with falsely creating surges my "normal" levels dreopped too low and with the fibroid eating the estrogen as well it all went a bit whack. What diff the clomid will make to any of that is beyond me as my understanding is they do the same thing.

I am so confused right now that I am just nodding my head and sayng yes and doing what I am told. I am tired and over it but still willing to try it all to achieve the goal.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi ladies,

I have just spent the last couple of days reading this thread from start to finish. Congrats to all of you that have gotten BFP!!!! Hope you have a Happy & Healthy 9 months...xx

Well a bit about me, I am almost 28 and DH is 28 we have been together for 9yrs and have been married for nearly 2. We first conceived when we were 19 but sadly had to have a termination due to being very ill with Glandular Fever, both of us. We have been actively trying since October 2009 and have had miscarriages since then. After the 3rd we had genetic testing which diagnosed me with Coeliac Disease & my DH with a Balanced Translocation of Chromosomes 14 & 15. We were told we have a 1 in 4 chance each time we conceive, or we can do IVF with PGD.

My DH and I would like to conceive naturally. We are not trying atm as we are taking a break and have booked a holiday to Europe in Sep / Oct, so we are planning on trying over there and when we get back.

I have already got myself some Soft Cups and a CBFM and I'm waiting for AF to arrive to start using it. I have also ordered Spring Valley Soy Isos, is this brand any good??? I think I will take the Soy Isos on CD 3-7 as this seems to be the best, I have a 29-32 day cycle.

Any tips you lovely ladies can give me is much apprieciated..

Kirsty


----------



## Lisa2701

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have just spent the last couple of days reading this thread from start to finish. Congrats to all of you that have gotten BFP!!!! Hope you have a Happy & Healthy 9 months...xx
> 
> Well a bit about me, I am almost 28 and DH is 28 we have been together for 9yrs and have been married for nearly 2. We first conceived when we were 19 but sadly had to have a termination due to being very ill with Glandular Fever, both of us. We have been actively trying since October 2009 and have had miscarriages since then. After the 3rd we had genetic testing which diagnosed me with Coeliac Disease & my DH with a Balanced Translocation of Chromosomes 14 & 15. We were told we have a 1 in 4 chance each time we conceive, or we can do IVF with PGD.
> 
> My DH and I would like to conceive naturally. We are not trying atm as we are taking a break and have booked a holiday to Europe in Sep / Oct, so we are planning on trying over there and when we get back.
> 
> I have already got myself some Soft Cups and a CBFM and I'm waiting for AF to arrive to start using it. I have also ordered Spring Valley Soy Isos, is this brand any good??? I think I will take the Soy Isos on CD 3-7 as this seems to be the best, I have a 29-32 day cycle.
> 
> Any tips you lovely ladies can give me is much apprieciated..
> 
> Kirsty

So sorry to hear about the difficulties you have faced. I wish you the best of luck in future TTC :hugs: . Sorry I can't be of any help.


----------



## Lisa2701

Ladies.....I forgot to take my last lot of Soy Iso....ARGH! Last night should have been my last days of taking them but I was so stressed at bed time i completely forgot. What do I do?? Leave it as is or take the last dose tonight?? HELP!!


----------



## Miss_C

if it is morning where you are take it now! unfortunately means you may feel the side effects but with it being last dose you know it'll be over soon!!


----------



## pdmcd17

So I am wondering do any of you find it hard when were so desperately ttc to get that beautiful baby, do you find it hard to see other pregnant ( I don't find that hard but seeing babies pregnant or hearing about others ending just kills me)

And I now have found myself weepy at birth stories - am I alone feeling like this or plAin crazy.

Well tonight I start my soy second try. But my temps are still higher there dropping slowly is this normal for everyone? I honestly expected a big drop yesterday.


----------



## Lisa2701

I will go take them now. 

Yes I find it hard to see little babies and pregnant women, and there's a huge baby boom where I am just now, not to mention all my friends and family who are either pregnant or just had babies. Hard, but we will get there in the end ;)


----------



## Lisa2701

Actually, now that I am thinking about it, I find it harder when i see a woman with loads of kids in toe and she's screaming at them or dragging them up the street...saw that this morning....makes me wanna :cry:. I am not saying I am the perfect mother, but i HATE seeing kids being screamed at and at my sons school there is a couple of mothers who have numerous kids and scream at them or swear at them....makes me so angry!


----------



## prettymachine

Miss_C said:


> the FS said the fibroid was not a hinderance to ttc nor was it a factor in the miscarriage because it it in the uterine wall fundal slightly right so up the top and off to the side a bit so not blocking tubes or exit path for baby. Nor ir is protruding into the womb. However he did say it was contributable to the heavy bleeding cos the lining around the fibroid grows very thick hence when AF comes it is thick and heavy and full of clots.
> 
> He is putting me on clomid next cyle though which I feel a complete hypocrite for doing so as I wanted "nautural" but figure I gave the soy a shot twice and will do what he says this time or he may not help us further.
> 
> If the clomid doesn't do anything "significant" not sure what that means other than pregnancy lol he is going to run some more tests including checking my tubes.
> 
> I may have mucked up the "natural order of things " with the soy though as my oestradiol levels were ridiculously low so with falsely creating surges my "normal" levels dreopped too low and with the fibroid eating the estrogen as well it all went a bit whack. What diff the clomid will make to any of that is beyond me as my understanding is they do the same thing.
> 
> I am so confused right now that I am just nodding my head and sayng yes and doing what I am told. I am tired and over it but still willing to try it all to achieve the goal.

well thats good it cant hurt you...although who wants a really heavy period? thats definitely a downside.

i cant think of how clomid will be different than soy either, but at least if the dr is doing it he will monitor your throughout your cycle, i believe, right? 

good luck! maybe this cycle will be yours by suprise and you wont need the clomid ;)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Lisa2701 said:


> Ladies.....I forgot to take my last lot of Soy Iso....ARGH! Last night should have been my last days of taking them but I was so stressed at bed time i completely forgot. What do I do?? Leave it as is or take the last dose tonight?? HELP!!

What Soy Iso do you take??


----------



## Lisa2701

Miss Redknob said:


> Lisa2701 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies.....I forgot to take my last lot of Soy Iso....ARGH! Last night should have been my last days of taking them but I was so stressed at bed time i completely forgot. What do I do?? Leave it as is or take the last dose tonight?? HELP!!
> 
> What Soy Iso do you take??Click to expand...

Tesco ones :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have bought the Spring Valley 40mg ones, what is the best to start off with?? I was thing of doing CD3 - 160mg, CD4 - 160mg, CD5 - 160mg, CD6 - 200mg and CD7 - 200mg??


----------



## Miss_C

I got mine off e bay - they are 60mg so way easier as you take fewer tablets


----------



## poppy666

Miss Redknob said:


> I have bought the Spring Valley 40mg ones, what is the best to start off with?? I was thing of doing CD3 - 160mg, CD4 - 160mg, CD5 - 160mg, CD6 - 200mg and CD7 - 200mg??

You look good to go :thumbup: just take what you feel comfortable with sweetie and good luck x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Poppy, will be taking them in October, just getting myself ready.

I just noticed that you are due on the 14/11/11 that is our anniversary, must be a lucky day. Do you know what you are having or is it a surprise??


----------



## poppy666

Your the second member to say im due on their Anniversary lol must be a lucky day... yes ive been told im having a girl still hasnt sunk in after 4 boys :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh wow 4 boys, going to be a very spoilt little girl by her big brothers.


----------



## Lisa2701

Miss Redknob said:


> I have bought the Spring Valley 40mg ones, what is the best to start off with?? I was thing of doing CD3 - 160mg, CD4 - 160mg, CD5 - 160mg, CD6 - 200mg and CD7 - 200mg??

I agree with poppy...sounds like you have it all planned out well. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Miss Redknob said:


> Oh wow 4 boys, going to be a very spoilt little girl by her big brothers.

lol the older 3 boys are 20, 19 & 18 :haha: my youngest is 15mths so think them two will be close. I will try not spoil her.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wow that is a big gap. I am turning 28 in Sep and I have a sister who turns 27 in Aug and a half sister who just turned 11. You Lie!!!....lol, she is going to be spoilt...lol


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## elliots.mum

Hey ladies :) 
so im on CD 8 and did the SI CD4-8.... slight headaches but other than that no side affects! but have noticed a big increase in cewm so fingers crossed!
baby dust to you all TTC :)


----------



## Glowstar

Good Luck Elliots Mum :thumbup:


----------



## ice88

glowstar, did u take soy from cd6-cd11 before u get pregnant?
congratz for ur pregnancy


----------



## elliots.mum

ice88 said:


> glowstar, did u take soy from cd6-cd11 before u get pregnant?
> congratz for ur pregnancy

id like to know the same glowstar!..... thanks :)


----------



## Glowstar

I took it cd4-8, was supposed to be 3-7 but I forgot on the evening of cd3 so ended up taking them in the mornings. This was my 3rd or 4th try on soy and lowest dosage. I also used instead cups. X x


----------



## Elanesse

Hi everyone, 

Thought I would post as I have taken soy for the first time this cycle, and I think it may have done the trick of bringing my ovulation forward which is amazing.

Just a bit about me... Im 26, DH is 27. We have been trying for about a year but in that time I have only had 4 cycles including this one as I have really irregular cycles. I have been tested for PCOS via bloods and ultrasounds but they came back as regular thankfully. My cycles are very long - always over 40 days, my longest being June 2010 - January 2011 (233 days to be precise)! 

I decided to try soy this cycle. This cycle started on May 24th, and I took soy from CD5-CD9. I used the tablets from Tesco, and took 160mg CD5, 80g CD6, 80mg CD7, 120mg CD8 and 120mg CD9. 

I took an OPK on Tuesday (CD15) and got a positive (well.... positive for me. I never seem to get a test line darker than the control line). 

On Wednesday my temp dipped to 96.90. Yesterday I had quite a few twinges and my temp had gone up slightly to 97.33. This morning my temp was 97.86. I am hoping that this means I have ovulated but last night I had a sore throat and woke up with a slightly stuffy nose this morning, so it could be that my temp has just gone up because i'm ill.

If I have ovulated, that means I have ovulated earlier than I EVER have in my entire life! Can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow. Here is a link to my fertility friend chart for you guys to look at:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/337819

What do you think ladies, does it look like I have ovulated to you??

Baby dust to everyone!

Thanks, 

Leanne :) x


----------



## Brynden

OOO!!! Good luck elliots.mum and Elanesse!!!

Elanesse - yes I think you've definitely ovulated!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Looks like you ovulated on cd16 to me, FF might need a couple more temps till it puts your crosshairs in. This is where soy works brilliantly and like clomid, especially for some one with such long cycles. It really seems to have done the trick for you, so pleased. X x keep a note of that dosage, it might be the winning formula for you FX,d x


----------



## Elanesse

Yay, thanks Brynden! Can't believe I have O'd so early, i'm in denial! Congrats to you on your BFP hun, sending lots of sticky bean dust your way xx


----------



## Elanesse

Aww thanks Glowstar, I am officially a Soy fan. Lets just hope we BD'd at the right time and caught the eggy. Congrats to you as well hun, I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx Just hope I can join you in two weeks time, but if not, at least I didn't have to wait for months just to find out i'm not pregnant! :)


----------



## pink mum

hello every1,h r u all.h r u poppy


----------



## poppy666

Hiya im good, how you feeling now? :hugs:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

I have not been able to get my hands on Soy Isoflavone any suggestion as to what store i can find them in?


----------



## pdmcd17

I got mine in a health food store you know the kind that sells tons of supliments.
In Canada i couldn't find them in any pharamcies not even Walmart

I know a friend of mine goes to Buffalo to one by the big outlet mall to get all her suppliments

goodluck


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Well I got my blood test results back and the receptionist said my progesterone levels were fine!!! I couldn't ask any further as my boss walked in right at that moment. I'm a bit gutted as low progesterone seemed to fit all my symptoms. So what's left is endo, fibroids, eroded cervix or premature ovarian something (i cant remember what its called) and all of them are less than appealing. Arghh it would be so straight forward if it was low.
I've made an another appointment for next Friday and I'm determined to get as many tests as the NHS will allow to get to the bottom of this spotting. I'll keep you all informed xxx


----------



## pink mum

m fine poppy but confused abt ovulation,wether i ovulated or not,coz i ddnt feel any pain


----------



## poppy666

Dont worry i never felt ovulation on my BFP cycle either, loads of baby dust sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Glowstar

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html

Hi happy, weird you posted today was wondered where you where. I found the above link which kind of explains the reasons behind a LPD. It sounds like it's something to do with the uterine lining??? Maybe rather than progesterone? I am glad you have another appointment. I would print all your charts out, because they clearly show the level of spotting you have and also make a note of all the remedies you have tried on your own. It's time for them to step in now and crank things up a notch and investigate further. I would think they might refer you to a FS. I think this is something you should really push for as your gp can only do so much. 
Always thinking of you and hoping you get some clear answers soon. X x


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Glowstar :flower: the article is very interesting. It makes sense that it could be a poor ovulation/insufficient lining as everything I have tried to increase progesterone has not worked. Well the best result was 9DPO and that was my first dose of soy but I did ovulate about a week late. I wish I had chance to ask what the level was. I will bring my charts as it shows that something is pretty off. I will chain myself to her desk (or more probably beg and sob) until she refers me but FX it wont come to that. xxx
How are you? I cant believe its 5 weeks already, its going so fast. Has it suck in yet? xxx


----------



## Glowstar

ha ha, 'suck' in! I am so bloated I can't!!

It's kind of sunk in a bit can't fail to notice the mega sore boobs and constant pee-Ing!!

So, could it be the corpus letuem dying off to soon?? Look at me thinking I am a Dr lol! Keep us posted with the next instalment of mission BFP!!


----------



## happyshopper

Ha ha, I really should review what I write. It took a while before I realised what you meant lol.
This bit rang some bells with me. I had my test done on 7DPO and I wasn't spotting but maybe my levels plummeted the following day:
"Premature failure of the corpus luteum can occur even when the initial quality of the follicle/corpus luteum is adequate. In some women the corpus luteum sometimes does not persist as long as it should. Here, initial progesterone levels at five to seven days past ovulation may be low; even if they are adequate, the levels drop precipitously soon thereafter, again leading to early onset of menses and hence a luteal phase defect"
You are loads more helpful than the doctors I have seen in the past. I think some doctors are from a different planet xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I think that sounds a real possibility :winkwink:


----------



## Kaede351

Took my first round of Soy just now :) so fingers crossed it works! haha.

Does it have to be taken at the same time everyday? :)

XxX


----------



## Brynden

I always took mine before I went to bed so I didn't experience any side effects


----------



## Kaede351

I don't seem to have had any so far. I've got a headache, but had one since before I took the soy... So pretty sure it's not a side effect haha. XxX


----------



## Brynden

I never had side effects either...noticed a headache once but I don't know if it was because of the soy...


----------



## elliots.mum

Kaede351 said:


> Took my first round of Soy just now :) so fingers crossed it works! haha.
> 
> Does it have to be taken at the same time everyday? :)
> 
> XxX

hi Kaede :flower:
i have just finished my first round of soy - good luck to you and let us know how you go! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Glowstar

Good Luck Soy Ladies :hugs::hugs: Fx'd for some more BFP'S!!


----------



## Elanesse

Yay, crosshairs on my chart this morning. Just hope my temp doesn't keep coming down! I usually have temps of about 97.8 when I am ovulating, but I have been 97.65 and 97.60 the last two days :s

Hope you are all well :) x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/337819


----------



## Glowstar

The temps don't mean anything...it's the overall pattern you are looking for and you have nice pre-o and post-o temps so don't worry about that all :thumbup:


----------



## BeautifulD

I took my 4th lot of soy last night and this morning I had a massive temp drop??.... My pre o drop at its lowest has been 36.14 and this morning its 35.93 :\ just hoping its the estrogen building up good and strong and not a pre o drop as I'm only CD7 lol


----------



## poppy666

BeautifulD said:


> I took my 4th lot of soy last night and this morning I had a massive temp drop??.... My pre o drop at its lowest has been 36.14 and this morning its 35.93 :\ just hoping its the estrogen building up good and strong and not a pre o drop as I'm only CD7 lol

Make sure you start using your OPKs sweetie as soon as :thumbup: I ovulated on CD10 with this BFP cycle which was pretty early for me. Good luck


----------



## BeautifulD

poppy666 said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> I took my 4th lot of soy last night and this morning I had a massive temp drop??.... My pre o drop at its lowest has been 36.14 and this morning its 35.93 :\ just hoping its the estrogen building up good and strong and not a pre o drop as I'm only CD7 lol
> 
> Make sure you start using your OPKs sweetie as soon as :thumbup: I ovulated on CD10 with this BFP cycle which was pretty early for me. Good luckClick to expand...

Awww hey poppy, hows the pregnancy going? 

Well last cycle I o'd on CD34 so that would be a vast improvement hehe... I took a opk this morning and it was pretty much white as snow so I don't think it will be soon... might take one in a bit, feed the addiction and all that :)


----------



## poppy666

Yes feed the addiction for me too :haha: im good thank you, worry at the slightest thing but everything going ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Crystal94560

I have a few questions if someone can help? 
I started soy on cd 6. since my cycles can go up to 70 days I figured better late than waiting until cd 1 again. although I had a fluke 27 day cycle last month.
I took 170 mg spread out over the day, should I spread them out or take them all at once?
I figured spreading them out would help mimic a more natural constant level instead of a huge rise followed by a fall before the next days dose. 
Heres my dosing schedule:
Cd 6 - 170 mg 
Cd 7- 204 mg
Cd 8 - 204 mg
Cd 9 - 238 mg
Cd 10 - 204 mg

Any input would be appriciated...


----------



## Crystal94560

Oh and I stopped bleeding on cd 5, and then last night after taking my last pill for the night I had some red watery discharge...is that from the soy?


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, I've worked out, if I stick to 3 capsules of soy a day for 5 days I can do 2 cycles one 1 pot haha... 3 a day is 120mg... that's about enough right? :/ Just the only place I can get them is Tesco and that's miles away from here >.< And me without a car!!! lol

XxX


----------



## pdmcd17

so i finished my si last night i took 120 x 3day then 160 and finally 200mg. I hope it works again. Im day 7 and ov last cycle on si at day 8 so im hoping i ov in the next few days and get my BFP.

I noticed yesterday and today my breast were tingly - does anyone else get this pre ov or is it just a fluke?

good luck ladies.


----------



## Crystal94560

Should I take it all at once? And since I started on cd6 should I stop on cd9 or do the whole 5 days ending on cd11?


----------



## August79

Crystal94560 said:


> Should I take it all at once? And since I started on cd6 should I stop on cd9 or do the whole 5 days ending on cd11?

Crystal, I take my pills at once at bed time. The most I have taken is 200 mg. I gradually increase my soy over the five days to reach that. I take 120, 160, 160, 200, and 200. Some say that taking it in the morning and then getting sun exposure helps but I have not read the research on that. The research I have read says it is not good to take them too late into your cycle though. I know you said that you have longer cycles but I would lean toward stopping at 9. This is just my advice though and I'm in no way a medical expert or soy expert.


----------



## Crystal94560

Thanks! I think I'll try that!


----------



## prettymachine

i see a lot of new faces on here! i will share what worked for me. i got my + my first cycle of soy, after 6 months ttc.

i did 110mg SI cd2-6 at bed time. and i didnt change the dose at any point.

good luck everyone!


----------



## elliots.mum

pdmcd17 said:


> so i finished my si last night i took 120 x 3day then 160 and finally 200mg. I hope it works again. Im day 7 and ov last cycle on si at day 8 so im hoping i ov in the next few days and get my BFP.
> 
> I noticed yesterday and today my breast were tingly - does anyone else get this pre ov or is it just a fluke?
> 
> good luck ladies.

hi pdmcd17 - i am on day 12 of using SI and have also been having the tingling boobs, i dont know what it is or if it is to do with the SI.... from my basic understanding of how SI works (to do with hormones) i would think that because of the hormone adjusting it is making the boobs tingle... as i said im not 100% sure but thats what im thinking :) 
but as i am only cd12 i think it is preovulation because i am doing OPK's and they arent positive yet but shouldnt be far off being positive... guess its just waiting an seeing :(

i have started a blog that you (or anyone) can come and have a look at - https://soy-isoflavonettcpcos.blogspot.com/

i really do hope that the SI works for all of us.... :thumbup:


----------



## BeautifulD

Elliots mum... Ur on day 12 of taking it!?!?

Ive had funny tingly boobs too, almost like after ovulating but without the pain lol. I took my last lot last night, hopefully it will mean I have a headache free day tomorrow!


----------



## BeautifulD

Elliots mum... Ur on day 12 of taking it!?!?

Ive had funny tingly boobs too, almost like after ovulating but without the pain lol. I took my last lot last night, hopefully it will mean I have a headache free day tomorrow!


----------



## elliots.mum

BeautifulD said:


> Elliots mum... Ur on day 12 of taking it!?!?
> 
> Ive had funny tingly boobs too, almost like after ovulating but without the pain lol. I took my last lot last night, hopefully it will mean I have a headache free day tomorrow!

no im on CD12 - i took it CD4-8.....
i had headaches while taking it and they didnt stop until CD 10 so 2 days after my last dose of SI....


----------



## elliots.mum

just want to see if my ticker is working!


----------



## PocoHR

I am wondering, is CD 5 too late to start soy?


----------



## Elanesse

No poco, you can take soy on the same says you would takeclomid so cd5-9 is fine. Thats when i took mine and i ovd on cd16. X


----------



## Elanesse

Ive had some very high temps for me in the last two days. I usually have temps of around 97.8 post-ov but on sunday my temp dropped to 97.6, yesterday my temp was 98.05 and this am it was 98.17 (and i took it half an hour early this morning!). Im only 6 DPO today so i doubt it means much, but soy must have had some effect! X


----------



## BeautifulD

elliots.mum said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> Elliots mum... Ur on day 12 of taking it!?!?
> 
> Ive had funny tingly boobs too, almost like after ovulating but without the pain lol. I took my last lot last night, hopefully it will mean I have a headache free day tomorrow!
> 
> no im on CD12 - i took it CD4-8.....
> i had headaches while taking it and they didnt stop until CD 10 so 2 days after my last dose of SI....Click to expand...

Oooooooooh I see!! :dohh: haha.

I'm glad I wasn't the only one, the second morning of taking them my head was so bad I seriously considered not taking them again but since then they haven't been to bad, in fact today my headache has pretty much gone :hugs:


----------



## Katesmithers

Hello Everyone,
Thought I would take a moment to say hi! I have been stalking this thread for a while now. *DP (partner? wife? hersband? not sure which one to use) are doing our first round of AI in July with a known donor. My cycles got all sorts of weird starting in October but we figured it was stress (wedding and my Dads passing). We figured out that my cycles were really long 35+ (they never used to be), but didnt think it was too big of a deal. This month was supposed to by my tracking month (I bought at CBEFM) and was excited to see how it worked. *Sadly, I am on cd 22 and no peak, just lots of high days. I am in a state of panic, of course. I have read that the first month doesnt always read a peak but gosh darn it, I want one. *Since we cant BD like most couples and have to rely on a brown paper bag delivery, we have decided to try Soy Isoflavons. I just purchased my order from Drug Store online (which is where I got my monitor). With my FSA and the drug store dollars (thank you uber expensive monitor), I paid $0 out of pocket. *Here is what I got.

FetileCM:
Vitamin C as ascorbic acid******* 100 mg***********
Calcium from coral calcium****** 51.6 mg**********
Proprietary Blend ******* *1610 mgL Arginine ****** *
N Acetyl Cysteine ****** *
Coral Calcium *
Grapeseed Extract ****** *
Lactobacillus Acidophillus

Twinlab Prenatal Care:
Vitamin A 8,000*IU
Vitamin C*120*mg
Vitamin D*400*IU
Vitamin E*60*IU
Thiamin*3*mg
Folic Acid,Folacin 800*mcg
Vitamin B12 12*mug 
(there is a lot more in it, but I didnt post it all)

And the Star of the hour:
Natrol Soy Isoflavones (which are 50% off right now)
Isoflavones 40*mg*

Do you think I covered all of my bases? Anything I should add?* I was thinking of taking the Soy like this:

Day 3: 120
Day 4: 120
Day 5: 160
Day 6: 160
Day 7: 200

Does that look right?* Any suggestions would be much, much, much appreciated!!


----------



## Crystal94560

Kate, I dont have any advice because I am new to this too and still trying to figure it out as well.. But just wanted to say "welcome" :) Im keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed that we all get BFP soon inshallah.


----------



## mummytolily

Hi ya ladies, well i did join this group a while ago as was wanting to try soya out, except then i had no af for months and forgot my password and login name so im trying again ha ha. 
Here is a lil info, i tried for my lo for 5 years, since a m/c in 2004, had a beautiful baby girl last august thanks to clomid. :). I dont ovulate, but dont have pcos however seem to have the same hormonal trouble, ie luckily dont have cycst atm but do have irregular periods yucky hair growth every where :( and acne and so on. 
I have started dieting and low carbing to see if this helps, a week later and i get my af :). I will be on my first cycle of soya and doing days 2-6 as this was my successful days that i used clomid. Im excited but nervous! i think im going to take 120 2-5 days and on the last 160. Does that sound ok and hope u dont mind me intruding. baby dust to all xx


----------



## Jaz78

Hi ladies

I have just come across this thread and have spent the last few hours reading a fair bit of it (although nowhere near it all!). I have decided to start taking soy next cycle and am feeling quite excited about it!

I have a (just turned) 1 yo daughter and i'm very ready for another. we have only been trying again for a couple of months but my cycles are crazy and that makes it very hard. We worked very hard to conceive DD naturally and used chinese medicine and acupuncture. we were told then that i'd need to see a fertility specialist and probably take chlomid but i wanted to try other things first. Glad i did! We cant afford chinese medicine this time around though, so im hoping soy might help!

My cycles vary from 5.5 - 9.5 weeks. My LP was also very short but vit B sorted that out (assume it's ok to keep taking vit B with soy?). I also have a lack of CM so i am excited to read that lots of people got extra CM with soy. OPKs dont work for me - i get positives when im not ovulating and negatives when im not. I was tested for PCOS and the blood test came back yes but the u/s no. from what i've read that doesnt rule out PCOS and i think my doctor had no idea what they were talking about - she recommended i go on the pill to help with the lack of CM problem - hello, how does that help me conceive a baby?!!!

I temp chart to work out when i have O'd. I believe i have just O'd this cycle, so hopefully i will get lucky and wont need to take soy, but unfortunately, i doubt it.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/261829

Anyway :dust: to everyone. I look forward to sharing this journey with you :)


----------



## Jaz78

hmmm not sure how to edit! Also wanted to say the following:
- any one in aus have any tips about what soy to buy?

elanesse - certainly does look like you o'd - yay!! lots of baby dust for bfp this cycle


----------



## mummytolily

hi ya jaz78 :), im affraid i dont live in aus so cant help you there. But good luck, its so exciting lol, my af seems very light tho so im hopoing its a proper one as its been and 16 weeks since my last :(. Do you know how much and when you are going to take xx


----------



## poppy666

jaz78 check and see if this link delivers to Australia https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1308135942&sr=8-2


----------



## poppy666

Katesmithers said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thought I would take a moment to say hi! I have been stalking this thread for a while now. *DP (partner? wife? hersband? not sure which one to use) are doing our first round of AI in July with a known donor. My cycles got all sorts of weird starting in October but we figured it was stress (wedding and my Dads passing). We figured out that my cycles were really long 35+ (they never used to be), but didnt think it was too big of a deal. This month was supposed to by my tracking month (I bought at CBEFM) and was excited to see how it worked. *Sadly, I am on cd 22 and no peak, just lots of high days. I am in a state of panic, of course. I have read that the first month doesnt always read a peak but gosh darn it, I want one. *Since we cant BD like most couples and have to rely on a brown paper bag delivery, we have decided to try Soy Isoflavons. I just purchased my order from Drug Store online (which is where I got my monitor). With my FSA and the drug store dollars (thank you uber expensive monitor), I paid $0 out of pocket. *Here is what I got.
> 
> FetileCM:
> Vitamin C as ascorbic acid******* 100 mg***********
> Calcium from coral calcium****** 51.6 mg**********
> Proprietary Blend ******* *1610 mgL Arginine ****** *
> N Acetyl Cysteine ****** *
> Coral Calcium *
> Grapeseed Extract ****** *
> Lactobacillus Acidophillus
> 
> Twinlab Prenatal Care:
> Vitamin A 8,000*IU
> Vitamin C*120*mg
> Vitamin D*400*IU
> Vitamin E*60*IU
> Thiamin*3*mg
> Folic Acid,Folacin 800*mcg
> Vitamin B12 12*mug
> (there is a lot more in it, but I didnt post it all)
> 
> And the Star of the hour:
> Natrol Soy Isoflavones (which are 50% off right now)
> Isoflavones 40*mg*
> 
> Do you think I covered all of my bases? Anything I should add?* I was thinking of taking the Soy like this:
> 
> Day 3: 120
> Day 4: 120
> Day 5: 160
> Day 6: 160
> Day 7: 200
> 
> Does that look right?* Any suggestions would be much, much, much appreciated!!

Your dosage looks fine sweetie and take before you go bed its better incase you get a few side effects. As for all those multi vits im not sure because some ingredients can counter react against the soy.


----------



## poppy666

mummytolily said:


> Hi ya ladies, well i did join this group a while ago as was wanting to try soya out, except then i had no af for months and forgot my password and login name so im trying again ha ha.
> Here is a lil info, i tried for my lo for 5 years, since a m/c in 2004, had a beautiful baby girl last august thanks to clomid. :). I dont ovulate, but dont have pcos however seem to have the same hormonal trouble, ie luckily dont have cycst atm but do have irregular periods yucky hair growth every where :( and acne and so on.
> I have started dieting and low carbing to see if this helps, a week later and i get my af :). I will be on my first cycle of soya and doing days 2-6 as this was my successful days that i used clomid. Im excited but nervous! i think im going to take 120 2-5 days and on the last 160. Does that sound ok and hope u dont mind me intruding. baby dust to all xx

Hiya dosage looks good sweetie, just take what you feel comfortable with and good luck :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## elliots.mum

Jaz78 said:


> hmmm not sure how to edit! Also wanted to say the following:
> - any one in aus have any tips about what soy to buy?
> 
> elanesse - certainly does look like you o'd - yay!! lots of baby dust for bfp this cycle

hi jaz78 :)
i am in australia and brought soy from biovea.com.au for $20


----------



## Glowstar

Katesmithers said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thought I would take a moment to say hi! I have been stalking this thread for a while now. *DP (partner? wife? hersband? not sure which one to use) are doing our first round of AI in July with a known donor. My cycles got all sorts of weird starting in October but we figured it was stress (wedding and my Dads passing). We figured out that my cycles were really long 35+ (they never used to be), but didnt think it was too big of a deal. This month was supposed to by my tracking month (I bought at CBEFM) and was excited to see how it worked. *Sadly, I am on cd 22 and no peak, just lots of high days. I am in a state of panic, of course. I have read that the first month doesnt always read a peak but gosh darn it, I want one. *Since we cant BD like most couples and have to rely on a brown paper bag delivery, we have decided to try Soy Isoflavons. I just purchased my order from Drug Store online (which is where I got my monitor). With my FSA and the drug store dollars (thank you uber expensive monitor), I paid $0 out of pocket. *Here is what I got.
> 
> FetileCM:
> Vitamin C as ascorbic acid******* 100 mg***********
> Calcium from coral calcium****** 51.6 mg**********
> Proprietary Blend ******* *1610 mgL Arginine ****** *
> N Acetyl Cysteine ****** *
> Coral Calcium *
> Grapeseed Extract ****** *
> Lactobacillus Acidophillus
> 
> Twinlab Prenatal Care:
> Vitamin A 8,000*IU
> Vitamin C*120*mg
> Vitamin D*400*IU
> Vitamin E*60*IU
> Thiamin*3*mg
> Folic Acid,Folacin 800*mcg
> Vitamin B12 12*mug
> (there is a lot more in it, but I didnt post it all)
> 
> And the Star of the hour:
> Natrol Soy Isoflavones (which are 50% off right now)
> Isoflavones 40*mg*
> 
> Do you think I covered all of my bases? Anything I should add?* I was thinking of taking the Soy like this:
> 
> Day 3: 120
> Day 4: 120
> Day 5: 160
> Day 6: 160
> Day 7: 200
> 
> Does that look right?* Any suggestions would be much, much, much appreciated!!

That sounds like ALOT of meds!! 

With the CBFM you might not get a peak the first time using it as it is just getting used to your cycle. A tip.....write the cycle days on the sticks and then line them up. Look at the line closer to the pee end....when that line is darkest that's indicating ovulation..usually within 48 hours...this would normally be your peak. Also 'if' you do get a peak....do NOT feed it anymore new sticks...it is automatically programmed to give you another peak followed by a last high. I always fed mine 'used' sticks (don't pee on them again!) and that worked for me...saves you 2 sticks per cycle.
I think all the meds you are taking could be counter productive. All I have ever taken is Soy, 400 Folic Acid and 10mg of Vit B6. The cycle I got my BFP I was also take Maca Root capsules 500mg and I also used Instead Cups.
These might be handy for you if you are going the AI route as they are normally used for AF and basically go right up inside you to keep the flow in. I used them to keep the sperm in! and it worked :winkwink: If you Google Instead Cups you will find them and also there is a video tutorial on YouTube :thumbup:


----------



## Katesmithers

Thank you everyone! So, I ordered too much :dohh:...I figured it was a bit overkill. What do you think I should cut out, the Fertile CM? Just do the Soy and the Prenatal? Or should I get a simpler Prenatal? 

We have heard of the Instead cup method are a def going to try it. Seems less messy (ew, ew don't think about it, don't think about it :sick:) 

Now all I need is for AF to show up on time this month...grrr. I read that walking helps but it is so freaking hot in Houston! I am only on CD 23 so I need to just calm down. I just wanna get on with it! 

Thanks again everyone and baby dust to you all!! :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Yes cut the fertileCM out and just take your prenatals and Soy :thumbup: lol too much there x


----------



## Katesmithers

poppy666 said:


> Yes cut the fertileCM out and just take your prenatals and Soy :thumbup: lol too much there x

I guess I was trying to be an overachiever! Thanks again :)


----------



## poppy666

Less is more :winkwink: you be ok without x


----------



## debzie

Hello All just thought I would check in, for the newbies the cycle I got my bfp I was just taking prenatal vits and the soy CD 3-7. 160mg first three nights then upped it to 200mg the last two. That cycle I got really bad headaches and night sweats so I knew it was working. x Oh and we also used preseed but not regularly just the day or so before ov. Forgot about that.

Katesmithers I agree with Poppy just stick to the soy and the prenatals it was a winning combination for me. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## Jaz78

thanks for all the welcomes!! :)

mummytolly - im not sure how much and when i'll take it yet. Probably CD3-7. Might depend on what quantity it comes in when I buy it. I hope to get out today or tomorrow and see if i can find some at the local pharmacy. 16 weeks since last AF is horrible, you poor thing. Are you about to try soy for the first time too?

elliots.mum - did you buy this one? 
NAME=SOY-ISOFLAVONES-500mg-60-Capsules (ahhh wont let me post the link)
how many do you take? did they take long to deliver? thanks :)


----------



## elliots.mum

Jaz78 said:


> thanks for all the welcomes!! :)
> 
> mummytolly - im not sure how much and when i'll take it yet. Probably CD3-7. Might depend on what quantity it comes in when I buy it. I hope to get out today or tomorrow and see if i can find some at the local pharmacy. 16 weeks since last AF is horrible, you poor thing. Are you about to try soy for the first time too?
> 
> elliots.mum - did you buy this one?
> NAME=SOY-ISOFLAVONES-500mg-60-Capsules (ahhh wont let me post the link)
> how many do you take? did they take long to deliver? thanks :)

hi jaz :) yes thats the one that i brought and it was shipped the same day that i paid for it... took 3 business days to get to me (i live in whoop whoop though) if your from sydney i think they let you pick them up from hurstville... they also give an option for express post :) 
i took 6 tablets to get 150mg (cd4-6) and then 7 tablets to get 175mg (cd7-8) just for an extra kicker and am on day14 and its definatly working... i have noticed a massive increase in ewcm which normally i dont get....


----------



## Miss Redknob

I will be taking SI in Oct, but was wondering is it ok to take Elevit, Folic 500mcg & Cartia (baby aspirin) with SI? My FS put me on the Folic 500mcg and my GP put me on Cartia to see if it would help the little eggie stick. I will be taking Clexane 40mg injections once pregnant and will stop the Cartia...


----------



## Crystal94560

Well ladies I'm on cd 9 and today is my 4th (and last) day on soy. I just took an opk for curiousity sake and I'm pretty impressed with how dark the test line is already. It's definatly not positive...but mine are usually very light at 9 dpo.

This ended up being my schedule.
Cd 6 - 170 mg
Cd 7 - 204 mg
Cd 8 - 204 mg
Cd 9 - 238 mg

I staggered the pills through out the day to help mimic a more natural constant level. Hopefully it works!


----------



## August79

Fingers X'ed for you Crystal! Have you had any side effects? I get headaches and maybe a bit moody. It's nothing too terrible though


----------



## BeautifulD

Crystal94560 said:


> Well ladies I'm on cd 9 and today is my 4th (and last) day on soy. I just took an opk for curiousity sake and I'm pretty impressed with how dark the test line is already. It's definatly not positive...but mine are usually very light at 9 dpo.
> 
> This ended up being my schedule.
> Cd 6 - 170 mg
> Cd 7 - 204 mg
> Cd 8 - 204 mg
> Cd 9 - 238 mg
> 
> I staggered the pills through out the day to help mimic a more natural constant level. Hopefully it works!

Thats good about the opk.... mine are still really light, I'm cd 10 I think... but then I had a 50 day cycle last time so :) Good luck with your cycle :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

August79 said:


> Fingers X'ed for you Crystal! Have you had any side effects? I get headaches and maybe a bit moody. It's nothing too terrible though

Sorry to jump in :hugs: 
So far I got really bad headaches.... tingly bobbies... still are a bit funny you should say moody actually because I have been moooo oooo ooody!! and had cramps and backache its weird because I've felt a bit pms lol good luck with your cycle :hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

Hey All, I just took my second dose of soy last night (it was on CD 6). I was on the fence about doing it again, but doing it at night seems to elimate the side effects, although I had a headache today that might have been attributable to the soy. I am going to do OPKs this month... so we shall see! I was really sweaty and warm last night too, so maybe that was a good side effect!!


----------



## mummytolily

hi ya,
Jaz78, thanks and yea 16 weeks was far too long. This is my first time on soya and pretty excited if it works like clomid :)
Wow beautulD and pocohr and august 79 its sounds like its working :), is this you first cycles as well?
Does any one on here have problems with ovulating normally?
And has there been any twin pregnancys using soya that ya know off?


----------



## poppy666

Not heard of anyone expecting twins of Soy no. Only one in here lol


----------



## BeautifulD

mummytolily said:


> hi ya,
> Jaz78, thanks and yea 16 weeks was far too long. This is my first time on soya and pretty excited if it works like clomid :)
> Wow beautulD and pocohr and august 79 its sounds like its working :), is this you first cycles as well?
> Does any one on here have problems with ovulating normally?
> And has there been any twin pregnancys using soya that ya know off?

Yeah its my first cycle... 

I'm not sure if I have problems Oing naturally but it takes a long time some cycles, last cycle was 50 days long and I ovulated on CD34 :wacko:


----------



## pdmcd17

it looks like i ov 2 days ago! on day 8 again the si didn't change my date to ov - but i ov again that is now 2 cycles. Hopefully the egg will catch now onto the 2ww.
good luck to everyone


----------



## Crystal94560

August79 said:


> Fingers X'ed for you Crystal! Have you had any side effects? I get headaches and maybe a bit moody. It's nothing too terrible though

I have headaches everyday already so its probably not the soy. I also was a little moody but nothing too bad. I realized halfway through my tantrum I was being hormonal lol.


----------



## Crystal94560

Oh and im not sure if its related but my skin is clearer and softer.


----------



## August79

BeautifulD said:


> Sorry to jump in :hugs:
> So far I got really bad headaches.... tingly bobbies... still are a bit funny you should say moody actually because I have been moooo oooo ooody!! and had cramps and backache its weird because I've felt a bit pms lol good luck with your cycle :hugs:

No worries! I think the moodiness is worse the first couple of days and then I "level" off. The headaches however come towards the last couple of days. My Boobies never tingle :haha:


What day are you on your cycle? I should be Oving any day.


----------



## August79

Crystal94560 said:


> Oh and im not sure if its related but my skin is clearer and softer.

Clearer and softer skin would not be a bad side effect at all lol My complexion has been a bit more spotty than usual but I think it's stress. Maybe a bit of hormones.


----------



## Scholesy

Hey girls, not been on for a while and lots of newbies. Good luck everyone, hope to see some more soy BFPs :dust:

As for me, I think I'm finally in the tww - 2dpo today! :happydance:
Fertility friend has me at 9 dpo but I'm pretty sure I ovulated a week later (stronger opks). Plus my post ov temps would normally be much higher by now if I was 9dpo. My chart should adjust automatically eventually so Im not going to over-ride it for now.
So the soy hasn't really helped shorten my cycles, this one is looking like 7 weeks. My 'usual' length is 5 to 6 weeks, but recently I've had a few 9 week ones so I'm relieved to have ovulated a bit sooner.

Just need to wait and see if Soy helped give me a stronger eggy. This is the first cycle I've ever had ovulation pains (and I've had a fair few). Loads more EWCM too so fingers crossed x x :dust::dust:


----------



## MrsReiver

Just taken my first soy iso this evening, would really love some good news! What's so exciting is looking through the first few pages of this thread and seeing all the sucess stories. Really gives me hope.

As I haven't had an AF since March, I'm just going to take the soy iso for a few days and kind of see what happens...


----------



## poppy666

Scholesy said:


> Hey girls, not been on for a while and lots of newbies. Good luck everyone, hope to see some more soy BFPs :dust:
> 
> As for me, I think I'm finally in the tww - 2dpo today! :happydance:
> Fertility friend has me at 9 dpo but I'm pretty sure I ovulated a week later (stronger opks). Plus my post ov temps would normally be much higher by now if I was 9dpo. My chart should adjust automatically eventually so Im not going to over-ride it for now.
> So the soy hasn't really helped shorten my cycles, this one is looking like 7 weeks. My 'usual' length is 5 to 6 weeks, but recently I've had a few 9 week ones so I'm relieved to have ovulated a bit sooner.
> 
> Just need to wait and see if Soy helped give me a stronger eggy. This is the first cycle I've ever had ovulation pains (and I've had a fair few). Loads more EWCM too so fingers crossed x x :dust::dust:

Fx'd sweetie :dust::dust::dust:



fluffette said:


> Just taken my first soy iso this evening, would really love some good news! What's so exciting is looking through the first few pages of this thread and seeing all the sucess stories. Really gives me hope.
> 
> As I haven't had an AF since March, I'm just going to take the soy iso for a few days and kind of see what happens...

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Crystal94560

I think I got a positive opk on cd 10. I tried to post a pic but I guess I cant until I have more than 10 posts.


----------



## Crystal94560

Ahem


----------



## Crystal94560

Soooo without fuether ado... Lol
Here are my opks. Top is cd 7, followed by cd 9, and todays (cd10) at the bottom. 
Its + right?
Its "answer" brand if it matters
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b8/Crystal94040/061611181449.jpg


----------



## August79

I've not used OPKs yet. But if it's supposed to be as dark as the control line, that's how it looks to me!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies! I usually post in the 35+ because that is my age group. I have never tried soy iso. So I was wondering if any of you that have tried it/ or trying it could give me some advice. Dh and I have been trying for #1 for 2+ years...I actually just started temping and have cbfm and IC opk's. Have any of you gotten a bfp using soy iso, when nothing else seemed to work? If yes, what protocol, did you follow. I also have reg. cycles/ and ovulate on my own. So don't know if soy iso is right for me. Lastly, dh doesn't have theeee greatest swimmers. Would appreciate any help or opinions. 

Thanks in advance!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I will be taking SI in Oct, but was wondering is it ok to take Elevit, Folic 500mcg & Cartia (baby aspirin) with SI? My FS put me on the Folic 500mcg and my GP put me on Cartia to see if it would help the little eggie stick. I will be taking Clexane 40mg injections once pregnant and will stop the Cartia...


----------



## Jaz78

its very exciting readng about all the ladies taking soy atm or in the TWW. Hope there is some more bfps soon!!

I ordered my soy today online (thanks elliots mum!). Hopefully I will get lucky and not need it (currently 3DPO), but i doubt it! I'm very excited about giving it a go. I would soooo love shorter cycles, let alone a BFP! It would be far less depressing getting AF if i knew it wasnt going to be so long before the next O.


----------



## prettymachine

mummytolily said:


> hi ya,
> Jaz78, thanks and yea 16 weeks was far too long. This is my first time on soya and pretty excited if it works like clomid :)
> Wow beautulD and pocohr and august 79 its sounds like its working :), is this you first cycles as well?
> Does any one on here have problems with ovulating normally?
> And has there been any twin pregnancys using soya that ya know off?

no twins for me!


----------



## PocoHR

Hey all! So, I went to a bachelorette party for a friend last night and totally forgot to take my Soy! I took a half dose this morning, to make up for it, but I feel terrible. Anyone know anything about missing a dose? I guess I will just carry on as normal tonight.


----------



## mummytolily

first tablets yesterday :). do ya know if any one has concieved with pcos on si 
lovemydoddies, i wouldnt take si if i was you if ya are ovulating any way. Have ya tried putting ya other half on zinc tablets. x
and sorry about that pocohr was daus are ya taking them and what day did ya miss. Woukd ya be able to take them for a extra day (i really aint got a clue if that will make a difference) sorry.


----------



## mrsine

Hi guys, i've been off and on here. I've been terrible at charting consistently but could you please take a look at my chart? I usually OV on day 21 or 22 from previous charts but this one is just plain weird!! My link is below


----------



## elliots.mum

Crystal94560 said:


> Soooo without fuether ado... Lol
> Here are my opks. Top is cd 7, followed by cd 9, and todays (cd10) at the bottom.
> Its + right?
> Its "answer" brand if it matters
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b8/Crystal94040/061611181449.jpg

hi :) the test line needs to be the same or brighter as the control line - thats my understanding of how the OPK's work though.... so the line on the left needs to be the same as the one on the right.... but it seems to be getting brighter so it must be getting closer and closer!
good luck :)


----------



## elliots.mum

Jaz78 said:


> its very exciting readng about all the ladies taking soy atm or in the TWW. Hope there is some more bfps soon!!
> 
> I ordered my soy today online (thanks elliots mum!). Hopefully I will get lucky and not need it (currently 3DPO), but i doubt it! I'm very excited about giving it a go. I would soooo love shorter cycles, let alone a BFP! It would be far less depressing getting AF if i knew it wasnt going to be so long before the next O.


your welcome :) i find them really hard to swallow because of the size so i would take 1 every few moments while eating breakfast :)


----------



## mummytolily

omg i took my first ever dose last night, and went out shopping and really felt like i was having a panic attack :(, only felt like this on clomid so guessing it could be side e
ffect. what do ya reckon and has anyone else had this please xx


----------



## PocoHR

mrsine said:


> Hi guys, i've been off and on here. I've been terrible at charting consistently but could you please take a look at my chart? I usually OV on day 21 or 22 from previous charts but this one is just plain weird!! My link is below

Maybe you ovulated early, like day 18/19? Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## nfg

See page 515 for my first post to this thread regarding symptoms I was having after using Soy for the first time this cycle...

I wanted to update/share that I got a BFP today at 11 dpo after using Soy for the first time this cycle! I turned 38 in May and tried Soy because this was my 5th cycle of TTC and I wasn't getting any younger! I also seemed to ovulate kind of late in my cycle. So I hoped for an earlier O, which I did get, like 5 days earlier than usual!!

We bd'd two times the day I got my positive OPK. Then I had some spotting which turned into like another period almost and I figured the extra estrogen had messed with my body. Then the bleeding stopped and went back to spotting after like 5 days. Now there's just like a brownish tinge whenever I wipe.

I took a test today just for the heck of it expecting it to be negative, and it was a fairly strong positive!!! I am less than 4 weeks pg and scared to death of a problem or m/c due to age, soy, the bleeding and spotting I've had, but also hopeful. 


Doctor won't see me til 7/15 when I'm past 7 weeks, and I will prob be a nervous wreck til then... Pls keep me in your thoughts and good luck to all of you!!

Nancy


----------



## prettymachine

mummytolily said:


> omg i took my first ever dose last night, and went out shopping and really felt like i was having a panic attack :(, only felt like this on clomid so guessing it could be side e
> ffect. what do ya reckon and has anyone else had this please xx

i didnt have this but i always took my soy right before bed so i wouldnt notice side effects, and it totally worked for me! the only actually side effect i nticed was how strong/slightly painful ovulation was from it. i say try it at bedtime and see if it feels easier on you!:thumbup:


----------



## nfg

prettymachine said:


> mummytolily said:
> 
> 
> omg i took my first ever dose last night, and went out shopping and really felt like i was having a panic attack :(, only felt like this on clomid so guessing it could be side e
> ffect. what do ya reckon and has anyone else had this please xx
> 
> i didnt have this but i always took my soy right before bed so i wouldnt notice side effects, and it totally worked for me! the only actually side effect i nticed was how strong/slightly painful ovulation was from it. i say try it at bedtime and see if it feels easier on you!:thumbup:Click to expand...

So your current pregnancy, you conceived after using Soy??


----------



## poppy666

NFG congratz sweetie :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

nfg said:


> See page 515 for my first post to this thread regarding symptoms I was having after using Soy for the first time this cycle...
> 
> I wanted to update/share that I got a BFP today at 11 dpo after using Soy for the first time this cycle! I turned 38 in May and tried Soy because this was my 5th cycle of TTC and I wasn't getting any younger! I also seemed to ovulate kind of late in my cycle. So I hoped for an earlier O, which I did get, like 5 days earlier than usual!!
> 
> We bd'd two times the day I got my positive OPK. Then I had some spotting which turned into like another period almost and I figured the extra estrogen had messed with my body. Then the bleeding stopped and went back to spotting after like 5 days. Now there's just like a brownish tinge whenever I wipe.
> 
> I took a test today just for the heck of it expecting it to be negative, and it was a fairly strong positive!!! I am less than 4 weeks pg and scared to death of a problem or m/c due to age, soy, the bleeding and spotting I've had, but also hopeful.
> 
> 
> Doctor won't see me til 7/15 when I'm past 7 weeks, and I will prob be a nervous wreck til then... Pls keep me in your thoughts and good luck to all of you!!
> 
> Nancy

Congrats hun :happydace:


----------



## Crystal94560

Here are my opk's. 
Today is cd 11 and I also took a digital opk right after the answer brand...the digital said no surge yet :(
The answer brand looks positive to me but I guess not....hopefully soon though!

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b8/Crystal94040/061711171858.jpg


----------



## mummytolily

hi ya everone, on day 3 now and have bad pain on my left side. Swear im being a hypercondriact, i suppose i just worry more as its not prescibed if that makes any sense lolx


----------



## BeautifulD

Crystal94560 said:


> Here are my opk's.
> Today is cd 11 and I also took a digital opk right after the answer brand...the digital said no surge yet :(
> The answer brand looks positive to me but I guess not....hopefully soon though!
> 
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b8/Crystal94040/061711171858.jpg

I think they are possibly nearly there hun.CD 11 is quite early to o :hugs:

Ive noticed my temp has been up and down like a yo-yo... I know yesterdays spike is I had a few drinks I had Thursday night :blush:

Im hoping ninja egg is growing big and fat, ive had a few pains here and there both sides. have been doing opks and am starting to get a line :-D it was white as snow a few days ago. Ive also been getting lots of cm. Its gone from creamy to kinda creamy/ watery... Im excited to see what unfolds in the next few days


----------



## Crystal94560

Thanks. I guess I'm just paranoid that if it doesn't happen soon I'm doomed fot a 70 day cycle or not Oing at all! I used to feel my O pains every cycle but the last 3 cycles I havent felt anything :/


----------



## Soili

Hi! 

Well, it seems Soy is not for me... I took it first time this cycle, CD3-7 and I'm on CD24 today and positively not ovulating. I haven't even had any EWCM so far. Not sure what's the best to do now. I do have Provera, so I could kick start a new cycle. Or is better to wait and see what happens next, I really don't know.


----------



## poppy666

Soili said:


> Hi!
> 
> Well, it seems Soy is not for me... I took it first time this cycle, CD3-7 and I'm on CD24 today and positively not ovulating. I haven't even had any EWCM so far. Not sure what's the best to do now. I do have Provera, so I could kick start a new cycle. Or is better to wait and see what happens next, I really don't know.

Did you take the soy without af?


----------



## Soili

No, Poppy, I took it CD3-7 this time, so it was the beginning of the cycle. A few months ago, I took it in the middle of the cycle and the outcome was just the same. No EWCM for weeks and no signs of ovulation. I'm really puzzled.


----------



## Crystal94560

sorry your not having any luck with the soy. Are you using opk's? I think if my opk was getting close to being positive I'd wait it out...otherwise I might consider the provera. :/

My opk's are getting lighter instead of darker now :/
Is it possible to O on cd 8 or 9? Otherwise im confused as to why it was almost positive and then getting lighter. This stinks. Im too impatient lol.


----------



## Kaede351

Crystal - sometimes your body can gear up to ov but then decide it doesn't want to. Maybe leave the opks for a couple days and start doing them again? You might still ovulate (and cd 8-9 is very early to ov! well it is for me anyway haha) but good luck and FXd you ov soon :)

XxX


----------



## Soili

Crystal, I'm using OPK, yep. My LH levels are usually high due to PCOS though, so I always get the second line. I had a few that were half as dark as the control line, but never a true positive. I don't usually get the fade-in pattern though.

If you have PCOS too, then Answer brand might not be the best, even people without issues sometimes get like 4 days of positives on those.


----------



## Jaz78

nfg - congrats!!!!!!!!!! thats so awesome that you got your BFP!!! 

soili - that sucks that soy doesnt seem to be working for you. how long is your cycle normally?

crystal - opks didnt work for me when i was TTCing #1. I got positives when i wasnt Oing and a negative when i did! I conceived DD on a negative OPK so i wouldnt take them as gospel. do you temp chart?

pocoHR - damn about forgetting a tab! i'd be tempted to take them a day longer instead but i have no idea if this is a good idea or not

mrsine - your chart is really weird. do you ever have extra long cycles? i'd be tempted to think that you didnt O, but then you did have a nice (albeit very short) temp rise.

Nothing to report here! Just riding out the TWW (CD35, 5DPO). Geeze i hate TWW, not just for the waiting but because i cant have a glass of wine!!! I dont mind not drinking if i'm pregnant, but i hate not being able to stuff just in case IYKWIM


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies

I posted about this on another soy thread but can do with some more input. I am on my 3rd cycle after stopping BC. I have used Vitex now for 2 cycles and I am on 11dpo today. I am so confused as to which way to go now. On the one end I have heard good things about Vitex and some people say to at least give it 3 months to work properly. This cycle, it did bring my ovulation date forward with 3 days which is already good. 

On the other hand, I have read conflicting (but mostly good), things about Soy. I have also read that say and Vitex should not be taken together. 

So, my question is, can soy and Vitex be taken together? Has anyone did this and got a BFP?

If not, how long after stopping vitex, can I start taking soy?

The only soy isoflavone supplement I could find so far (Kodel's phytofemme), actually contains soy, wild yam, dong quai and vitex in combinatino. 

Any thoughts and ideas will be greatly appreciated. 

oh - I have ovulated now every cycle so far (I chart so I get my temp rises), but my cycles are rather long and I would like to bring my O date forward and get a stronger O. 


Thanks ladies


----------



## poppy666

Your correct you wont able to use them togethor sweetie and if your Soy tablets have vitex in i wouldnt take them, can you not order some off Amazon? The less ingredients you have in the Soy supplement the better x


----------



## angel11

Hey poppy666. Thanks for replying hun. I can try and find some other ones, but not sure whether I should just stop my Vitex? I took a high dose up until Ovulation, after which I went down to 1 tablet daily (400mg). Should I stop as AF starts and then take soy?

Another question (sorry), but I see different options of times in your cycle to take soy. Does it matter which of those options you choose or should you use specific ones based on your cycles? For example, I ovulated on CD 22 this cycle and CD 25 last cycle. Last cycle I had a 38 day cycle. 

Can I take soy this new cycle from CD3 - 7?


----------



## poppy666

With what ive read if you have short cycles take on CD2-6, CD3-7 and long cycles ie 31+ days take on CD5-9. Some ladies try one cycle and if it dont work they try a different one.

Dont worry about asking too many questions everyone is great on here and will help as much as they can :hugs:


----------



## angel11

Thanks hun. Anyone here taken vitex prior to soy?


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello girls, hope you don't mind me joining x Iv been on the ex-mirena thread for ages, a few have mentioned soy, and have decided to give it a try. 
I'm 34, been ttcing since mirena removal sept '10, caught first cycle, but sadly miscarried at 15 weeks. Although Iv been temping, opking etc, Im not entirely convinced Iv been ovulating, and my luteal phase seems to vary from 9-16 days. This cycle I started spotting on 7dpo, Im 11dpo now and still spotting. Though Iv had a bfn every morning. I just know its af. So Iv bought some soy, b complex with folic acid and evening primrose oil vits. Iv been taking pregnecare conception plus for a while, would it be best to stop that? Id really appreciate some advice on how best to take the soy, Iv heard a few different things. Thank you very much xx

love and hugs xxx


----------



## Jaz78

angel - have you used vitex for 3 months now? I'd probably give it one more cycle to see if it makes more of a difference and then try soy since you have already put the hard yards in with trying it out for 3 months :) I actually started taking vitex about 3 weeks ago but i stopped last week when i decided to try soy next cycle (i'm currently in the TWW and have 42+ day cycles).

I have been taking a "mega" vitamin B supplement to get an extra dose of B6 and B12 as my LP used to be only 11 days. It works beautifully for me and LP is now 14 days. Should I keep taking this with the soy?


----------



## angel11

Hey Jaz78. Thanks for your response. I also thought that perhaps I should give Vitex one more month (which would be month nr 2). It might even shorten my cycle with a few more days as it already has (or it might have been the B6). 

I am 12dpo today and last cycle, I started spotting on 12dpo and had my temperature fall on 13dpo. No sign so far of AF. 

On this cycle I had no AF cramps. Last cycle I had AF cramps from ovulation to AF. This cycle, I have only had a strange sharp pain on my left side since ovulation. No other cramping or anything. 

Had a BFN yesterday at 11dpo but hoping that perhaps it was too early. 

FX'ed for BFP's for all of you.


----------



## mrsine

Thank you PocoH. I initially thought that but things haven't gotten much better. I think this might be a cycle where I won't ovulate. Could you guys please take a look at the chart. Link below.

Congrats to the pregnant mummies!! 



PocoHR said:


> mrsine said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, i've been off and on here. I've been terrible at charting consistently but could you please take a look at my chart? I usually OV on day 21 or 22 from previous charts but this one is just plain weird!! My link is below
> 
> Maybe you ovulated early, like day 18/19? Are you having any symptoms?Click to expand...


----------



## elliots.mum

angel11 said:


> Thanks hun. Anyone here taken vitex prior to soy?

hi Angel :) i took vitex for 1 month before starting soy... i figured that i may as well give soy a try and if it doesnt work i can go back to vitex :) and from 5 weeks of using vitex, i did notice a big over all difference, especially in regards to the menstrual cycle colour and pain.


----------



## Jaz78

angel - B6 should help extend LP, not bring forward O, so hopefully the vitex is working. Thats great that AF seems to be staying away. I got my BFP at 12DPO with my daughter and it was soooo faint. I doubt it would have been positive the day before. Good luck!!


----------



## Crystal94560

Im convinced my opk's hate me.
Left- clearblue eady digital (both negative) right- answer strips, cd14 clearly positive....wth, why cant clearblue digital just Agree already? Should I even count it as a positive opk?
Link to pics -
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b8/Crystal94040/062011102214.jpg


----------



## Scholesy

nfg - congratulatons, another soy success :)

Crystal - I feel your pain with opks, I have PCOS and have multiple positive opks each cycle. They are usually 'just about' positive, some cycles I notice my last pos opk is very strong but this is not always the case. I just record them all and make sure I BD every other day until I'm certain I've ovulated. I ended up ovulating a week later than I originally thought this cycle.

To all the ladies asking about supplements etc. I'm sorry but I have zero knowledge in this area. I only take a multi-vit, folic acid and this is my first cycle on soy. I'm also taking fish oil tablets in this tww as I read they help implantation.

As for me, I'm pretty excited today as I've had a big temp dip at 5dpo. Implantation maybe? I've never had one before. I know that they usually mean nothing, but after months of negative hpts and fertility testing it's nice to have something to be excited about. I had strange cramps 4 and 5 dpo too! Just praying my temps stay high or increase now


----------



## poppy666

Scholesy said:


> nfg - congratulatons, another soy success :)
> 
> Crystal - I feel your pain with opks, I have PCOS and have multiple positive opks each cycle. They are usually 'just about' positive, some cycles I notice my last pos opk is very strong but this is not always the case. I just record them all and make sure I BD every other day until I'm certain I've ovulated. I ended up ovulating a week later than I originally thought this cycle.
> 
> To all the ladies asking about supplements etc. I'm sorry but I have zero knowledge in this area. I only take a multi-vit, folic acid and this is my first cycle on soy. I'm also taking fish oil tablets in this tww as I read they help implantation.
> 
> As for me, I'm pretty excited today as I've had a big temp dip at 5dpo. Implantation maybe? I've never had one before. I know that they usually mean nothing, but after months of negative hpts and fertility testing it's nice to have something to be excited about. I had strange cramps 4 and 5 dpo too! Just praying my temps stay high or increase now

Fx'd sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Crystal94560

Ohh good luck. Finger xsed for you!

I got bored and did another opk strip and now it looks like cd 13 again.
I don't know much about pcos....hopefully I dont have it.. Off to google... Lol


----------



## prettymachine

nfg said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytolily said:
> 
> 
> omg i took my first ever dose last night, and went out shopping and really felt like i was having a panic attack :(, only felt like this on clomid so guessing it could be side e
> ffect. what do ya reckon and has anyone else had this please xx
> 
> i didnt have this but i always took my soy right before bed so i wouldnt notice side effects, and it totally worked for me! the only actually side effect i nticed was how strong/slightly painful ovulation was from it. i say try it at bedtime and see if it feels easier on you!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> So your current pregnancy, you conceived after using Soy??Click to expand...

yes i did! first cycle with soy, as well.


----------



## Crystal94560

Bleh... Same ol same ol. Fingers crossed for obvious opks tomorrow. I do have a little bit of pinching pain on my left side. Hopefully it is my ovary gearing up?!

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b8/Crystal94040/062011184613.jpg


----------



## Jaz78

scholesy - i have the same problems with opks and i also have had a temp dip! 

I'm currently 7DPO too and i had a temp dip yesterday and today... which is what i find weird as i think implantation should only be a one day temp dip. So i'm not sure if i should be excited about it or not. Maybe implantation happened at a time where both mornings saw it one the way down and then way up?! So hope that it goes up tomorrow. I also hope we have both had implantation dips! when is AF due for you? Mine is tuesday (aus time). I am CD37 today so our cycles sound quite similar.


----------



## angel11

Thanks Jaz78. I will try Vitex for another month (that would total 3 months). After that I will try soy. Perhaps Vitex will bring my O forward again with another 3 days. 

Last cycle I started spotting at 12dpo and had my temp fall on 13dpo with my period starting the next day. I had no spotting yesterday, but today at 13dpo I had spotting so I assume AF is here and no BFP. My temp is still high though but I am assuming tomorrow it will have fallen. Think my body might be the best con artist ever. Every single cycle so far has been different to the previous one. 

If i am not pregnant, then I hope this tiredness and lower back pain goes away at least.


----------



## Scholesy

Jaz78 said:


> scholesy - i have the same problems with opks and i also have had a temp dip!
> 
> I'm currently 7DPO too and i had a temp dip yesterday and today... which is what i find weird as i think implantation should only be a one day temp dip. So i'm not sure if i should be excited about it or not. Maybe implantation happened at a time where both mornings saw it one the way down and then way up?! So hope that it goes up tomorrow. I also hope we have both had implantation dips! when is AF due for you? Mine is tuesday (aus time). I am CD37 today so our cycles sound quite similar.

I think it's more common to have a dip on just one day, but I've seen plenty of pregnancy charts on fertility friend gallery with a dip over a couple of days. When it's such a hassle to figure out when you ovulate it's nice to have anything to feel positive about so stay positive :)

My AF is due on Wednesday (UK time) which will be 15 dpo, I'll never be able to wait until then to test as I am an obsessive POAS-er, lol. I'll probably start testing at 9 dpo. Really hope it's our month, nice we'll be finding out around the same time. Fingers crossed Hun x x :dust::dust:


----------



## Elanesse

So the witch got me today *sigh* But I will not let it get me down (for too long anyway)!!

CD1 today which means its all to play for again!

So ladies I need your advise... I have already decided I am going to 'Soy' it for a second month, but I am not sure if I should try a different dosage/timing this time.

Last cycle i took 120mg, 80mg, 80mg, 120mg and 120mg CD5-9. I ovulated on CD16, and had a 12 day LP. This was amazing for me, because I am used to having 50+ day cycles. To have a 28 day cycle is amazing!!

The soy I took obviously helped bring my OV forward dramatically. My temps were higher than usual for post OV (for a few days anyway), so the soy was working - do I therefore stick to the same dosage/timing, or change it? 

If I ovulated early, did soy do all it could do for me? Or if I had taken it earlier, would the egg have been stronger?

This time I am thinking of taking it CD3-7 and taking 80mg, 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg. Or do you think I should try 80mg, 80mg, 120mg, 160mg, 200mg? Perhaps I should try it CD4-8....If only I had a crystal ball!

Any advise would be gratefully appreciated. If you got your BFP with soy, please could you give me the winning formula? :D

Thanks all

x


----------



## Crystal94560

Nice strong ovulation pains tonight and several Clear positive opks. Im on cd 15!!! This will only be the second normal length cycle in my life. Im lovin soy! :)
Now I just gotta keep my finers xed for a bfp in a couple weeks!


----------



## Jaz78

scholesy - not long for us to go then for this cycle! i am pretty good at avoiding poas early so i wont be testing unless AF is late. Lots of baby dust!

Elanesse - yay that soy worked for you but not so yay about AF. i am by no means an expert, but since it worked so wonderfully for you this cycle, i wouldnt change a thing. I think what works well for each person will be different.

crystal - yay! enjoy the bding!!! ;)

My temp was still down today :( So I had 5 days of high temps after what I assume was O (i only go off temp charting), and now 3 days of temps around my coverline. Too long for implantation so i feel i am definitely out this cycle. Temps like that wouldnt be enough to give me a bub even if we caught the egg :( feeling very down about how crap my body is and how it seems to just be getting crapper. I'm used to long cycles, short LP's but not this.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/261829


So hope soy performs miracles for me!!


----------



## Glowstar

Elanese, stick with what you dud before Hun, it worked!! Just because you didn't catch the egg doesn't mean you won't this time. Your cycle has improved 100% so I would do exactly what you did before xx


----------



## mrsine

Goodluck crystal and Jaz. Don'y know much about soy dosage Elanesse, hope someone gives you an answer.


----------



## Janie66

Hello all, this thread is too big,lol, so will ask directly here. Has anyone experienced this, has it made your af late, i took soya this cycle, and im still waiing for af here, done tests, all bfn so far, hate this waiting and not knowing whats going on, i dont temp, so dont have a clue in that sense, Im now 4 days late, or 3 to allow for my past occasional late af's i have had. xxxx


----------



## elliots.mum

Janie66 said:


> Hello all, this thread is too big,lol, so will ask directly here. Has anyone experienced this, has it made your af late, i took soya this cycle, and im still waiing for af here, done tests, all bfn so far, hate this waiting and not knowing whats going on, i dont temp, so dont have a clue in that sense, Im now 4 days late, or 3 to allow for my past occasional late af's i have had. xxxx

i have heard of it causing AF to become late for what ever reason but im not 100% sure why, maybe get a dr to do a blood test to check your not PG???
maybe its late because the soy pushed Ovulation back by a few days?? iv heard that happens alot also......
maybe give it a few more days and then test again.... you dont have any symptoms? or any signs of her arrival?


----------



## elliots.mum

ok so im on CD20 and took soy cd4-8 (150, 150, 150, 175 & 175 mg) and have had EWCM (the stringy type), i dont temp, and the OPK's that i have done are all saying (-) so either iv done the OPK's wrong OR i havent caught the OV surge OR i didnt ovulate.....
anyone had something similar?


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Elanese, stick with what you dud before Hun, it worked!! Just because you didn't catch the egg doesn't mean you won't this time. Your cycle has improved 100% so I would do exactly what you did before xx

glowstar! i just saw in your signature... i am SO sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks pm. Its been the saddest, hardest time of my life. Emergency D&C with a blood transfusion, I almost died. Taking it one day at a time. We'll try again once af arrives. X


----------



## Scholesy

Jaz - I admire your will power! I can never hold off when it comes to POAS! I've been looking at your chart and I can't make sense of it. Only thing I would say is keep monitoring for fertile signs incase you didn't actually ov yet. I usually have a few failed ov's per cycle where I have fertile CM, cramps etc but then temps only stay up for a few days before dropping again. Once I see my true ovulation my temps stay up consistently x

Elanesse - I agree with the others, soy seems to have worked well for you so I wouldn't mess around with the dosage quite yet x

crystal - glad you've got clearly positive opks, enjoy all the BDing ;) x

Elliotts mum - This happens to my pretty much every cycle, have a look at my charts (I have PCOS). What I do is continue to test with daily and BD every other day until I am certain that I have ov'd x

Glowstar - So sorry for your loss, sounds like you've had a horrendous time! Really hope you get another bfp next cycle x :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar!! How are you? I've been thinking about you lots, really miss you as my bump buddy :( Hoping you get your bfp again!! Are you gonna use soy again?? :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi brynden, can't believe your almost 7 weeks!! I'm kind of ok and kind of not. Going on holiday on Monday so it might help. Might try soy again, just hope it doesn't take 8 cycles this time, so hoping for a sticky bfp before Xmas. Hope you are keeping well. X x


----------



## Brynden

Oh I'm glad your going on vacation! It will be good for you to get away!! How long are you away for? Where are you going? Oh I hope you get that sticky bean before christmas! How many cycles taking soy did this last one take you?


----------



## Jaz78

Hi ladies

It looks like i'll be trying soy earlier than i thought - AF is here today :( It is good to be able to start a new cycle but I had a LP of only 8 days!!!!! that hasnt happened before and obviously i cant get UTD on that. It was 11 days long until i started taking B6 which raised it to 14 days. Have no idea what was up with my body this cycle. Its bad enough usually, and its depressing to think its getting worse. I really hope soy throws me a lifeline.

DH went overseas today to visit family so im extra sad about that too as it will be just me and my little girl for the next 8 days.

Sorry this is such a selfish post, im just feeling very down about it all


----------



## hoppinforbabe

af arrived today :(


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Hi brynden, can't believe your almost 7 weeks!! I'm kind of ok and kind of not. Going on holiday on Monday so it might help. Might try soy again, just hope it doesn't take 8 cycles this time, so hoping for a sticky bfp before Xmas. Hope you are keeping well. X x

you didnt take soy 8 cycles straight did you?! it may be different for us over here, but we are all adivsed not to take soy more than 2 months in a row, because more than that can put you at a much higher risk for miscarriage and/or birth defects. :( i would say dont take soy again for awhile... i say try red raspberry leaf tea and pre-seed!

how scary you had to get a blood transfusion! i am so glad you are ok!


----------



## court.

Did any of you ladies find you barely got any CM when you took soy?
Did anyone not ovulate until they took soy?
I am really hoping this is my month. I took soy CD 3-7.
Normally I have some CM but this time I have barely any. I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet, I should be within the next week. I am very irregular and don't if I even ovulate. Hoping soy works for me !


----------



## prettymachine

court. said:


> Did any of you ladies find you barely got any CM when you took soy?
> Did anyone not ovulate until they took soy?
> I am really hoping this is my month. I took soy CD 3-7.
> Normally I have some CM but this time I have barely any. I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet, I should be within the next week. I am very irregular and don't if I even ovulate. Hoping soy works for me !

i would say i had the most CM of my life on soy...almost to a disgusting level lol. did you get OV pains from it? i had them starting CD 6 pretty bad with soy. try OPKs so you know if you OV!


----------



## court.

I am not sure when I O at all. I have done OPK'S before but I find them too stressful. I'm taking soy as I really don't think I can ovulate on my own. My periods can be quite irregular. I have had some cramps on and off but I don't even know if they are OV pains :S I am so confused as to what to look for or how to know I'm ovulating.


----------



## prettymachine

OV pain for me felt like pinching in my ovaries. one more than the other. they are right by your hip bones. 

as far as opks they say do every other day start CD8 and then every day starting cd12. if you want to skip them i would just say BD every other day starting cd 8 and as soon as you start getting any CM then BD every day, and one day after the CM is gone...just to be safe.


----------



## Jaz78

I dont get ovulation pain but i do tend to get AF like symptoms when I'm ovulating so i can usually tell. I found symptom charting very useful for working this out :)


----------



## Glowstar

Pretty machine, I didn't take it for 8 cycles!! We were ttc for 8 cycles. I took soy for 2 then had a break, then took it for another 2 but the last one was a super low dose, like 40-80mg.

Jaz, how long have you been ttc? Are you charting your temps because without that you really can't say how long your LP is. As for the ladies with no CM, try pre-seed or conceive plus. 
Or try drinking Green tea. X


----------



## Janie66

Jaz78 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> It looks like i'll be trying soy earlier than i thought - AF is here today :( It is good to be able to start a new cycle but I had a LP of only 8 days!!!!! that hasnt happened before and obviously i cant get UTD on that. It was 11 days long until i started taking B6 which raised it to 14 days. Have no idea what was up with my body this cycle. Its bad enough usually, and its depressing to think its getting worse. I really hope soy throws me a lifeline.
> 
> DH went overseas today to visit family so im extra sad about that too as it will be just me and my little girl for the next 8 days.
> 
> Sorry this is such a selfish post, im just feeling very down about it all

Vit B6 did this to me, made af come early, took B6 for 3 mnths, so I stopped taking it


----------



## Janie66

Getting fed up now, I'm 5 days late, tested again this morning, bfn again, no sign of af, not many symptoms either of af too, if soya made me ovulate later, surley not to make af this late???:wacko:


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Pretty machine, I didn't take it for 8 cycles!! We were ttc for 8 cycles. I took soy for 2 then had a break, then took it for another 2 but the last one was a super low dose, like 40-80mg.

oh, phew! well when you decide to conceive again, the two things i took to help prevent another miscarriage were red raspberry leaf tea(delicious!) and baby asprin. they are meant to make your uterus stronger. these i took every day with my prenatals until i got my +...of course you stop them both once you have gotten your +. they must work cuz this bean stuck for me! and fingers crossed for you that you have similar luck!

just for inspiration, my aunt didnt have her first child until she was 41, and had two more after that... it CAN happen :)


----------



## Scholesy

Sorry the witch got you Jaz, at least you can try soy now :) really hope it works for you x

afm, I'm now 9 dpo and tests say BFN at the moment but temps keep going up. I'm feeling pretty rubbish today, started with a cold yesterday and now I appear to have a UTI - this is the first time I've ever had one! Hope my immune system is lower because I've got a sticky bean :)


----------



## prettymachine

Scholesy said:


> Sorry the witch got you Jaz, at least you can try soy now :) really hope it works for you x
> 
> afm, I'm now 9 dpo and tests say BFN at the moment but temps keep going up. I'm feeling pretty rubbish today, started with a cold yesterday and now I appear to have a UTI - this is the first time I've ever had one! Hope my immune system is lower because I've got a sticky bean :)

i had a "cold" and a "uti" too! which of course were just baby :) 9dpo is TOO early.... try again at 11dpo....even then it could be too early to tell, but a faint line would probably come up!


----------



## Jaz78

glowstar - this time round have only been TTCing for 3 months (2 cycles). I temp chart and have done so for quite awhile :)

janie - i dont think B6 made my LP be suddenly shorter as it has consistantly pushed it up to 14 days from 11 for a few cycles previous to this.

scholesy - my fingers are crossed for you. 9DPO is too early for reliable poas results. UTIs suck! 

Is it bad to take soy at the same time as alcohol? I want to go out with my mates next friday night so am wondering if i should pick my days to take soy so that its not this night? (I only cut out alcohol after i o). Also is there a reason why people pick CDs 3-7 or CDs 5-9? whats wrong with CD4-8?!

Has soy affected anyone's temp charts?


----------



## ice88

hi... i had very long follicular phase (58days).. but i have normal Lutheal phase (14days)..
now i'am on CD3. can soy help me to shorten follicular phase? or may be i must take vitex?
help me please :(


----------



## honey08

just incase anyones intrested i bought soy and feel preg, so ive a big holland and barrett tub4sale , inbox me and goodluckx


----------



## Glowstar

Jaz can you share your chart, easier for us to chart stalk you. As for 4-8 last time I took it those days, purely because I forgot on the evening of cd, so I ended up taking a lower dose in the mornings. 

I'm not sure about the B6 as I only ever take 10mg it's never effected my LP BUT...i did have one weird cycle after taking soy for 2 cycles, I stopped taking it and had a weird 19 day cycle. Fertility friend couldn't make its mind up wether I ov'd on cd6 or cd12!! 

Ice - I think soy could work for you, if you read back a few pages Elanese had the same issue and the soy gave her, her first normal length cycle in a while.


----------



## Jaz78

my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/261829

i'll see if i can add it to my signature. i dont temp chart for the first part of the cycle (and a bit longer this time as i went away) since i know i wont be Oing that early (although with trying soy this time i will). My coverline is always abot 36.5


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Jaz..it's just nice to be able to have a look just so we can help each other :hugs:

I see what you're saying about you LP. Have you recently come off Birth Control? A good website you might want to read is Naturalfertility.com. I'm wondering if something like Agnus Castus or Maca Root might help balance out your hormones. You can do a search on BnB for both of those. I took Maca Root capsules and plan on taking them again as soon as the spotting stops after my D&C. My OH also took them...it can increase sperm count by 200%!


----------



## elliots.mum

hey ladies :)
so i took SI days 4-8 and am on CD22... i was doing OPK's every day up until CD17 and then gave up seeing i couldnt figure it out! but according to research, your meant to ovulate 7 days after the final dosage so for me it would be cd14 - therfor at current i think i would be 8DPO **THINK** being the keyword = i HATE this waiting crap!!!! sooo not fair!!! why isnt there a test that you can take just a few DPO??? 
can someone please go and invent that already? jeesh we can fly to the moon but we cant figure out infertility - sucks!

im having a few PG symptoms but not sure if its all in my head or im just *hoping* that the tablets have worked!
either way i guess time will tell - if you like, you can check out my blog - https://soy-isoflavonettcpcos.blogspot.com/

FX for you all xx


----------



## Jaz78

glowstar - First of all, want to say that I am very sorry for your loss :( it must be really hard to stay positive after that.
i havent taken birth control in about 3 years. I have had a baby in that time (I thank chinese medicine, acunpuncture and a hell of a lot of BDing for that as my cycles have always been bad!), and i was bfing but that stopped in november last year. i have a book called "natural fertility" which i found very useful in learning all about temp charting, cm, extra. i am well versed in all this stuff from TTC#1 :) I actually took vitex/angus castus for most of my last cycle, so I am wondering if maybe that is why my LP is suddenly short?! anyway, going to give the soy a shot this cycle. I was looking at your chart. how many of the cycles have you taken soy for? just the ones where it is noted on the charts or more? 
I'll have to look up maca root and see if we can get it here (aus can be a pita with some of this stuff) for Dh. cant hurt!

elliots mum - haha you are so right that someone should hurry up and invent better pregnanty tests!! i read that O is usually 5-10 days after last dosage of soy. OPKs dont work reliably for me so i dont use them. have you thought about temp charting? anyway, my fingers are crossed for you! oh and i read a bit of your blog. Love the babycenter stats that you reference :)

I am starting soy tomorrow night!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just thought I would catch up and boy there is alot to catch up on so many questions.

Soy and charting? the two cycles I took soy my temps were way lower pre ovulation, the cycle I got my bfp my temps post ovulation were lower also.

Soy and CM? the first cycle I took soy cd2-6 I spotted until cd11 BUT had loads of ewcm. Second cycle not so much was more watery then ewcm and used preseed. 

My folicular phase and luteal remained unchanged with it but I know that some women it had delayed or brought forward ovulation and delayed af.

Sending everyone truck loads of baby dust. x


----------



## Crystal94560

Ice- thats how my cycles were and it worked for me. 
I thought I o'd on cd 14-15... Answer brand was positive but cbe digi stayed negative. I had o pains and everything. Well dh and I bd'ed cd 10-15 everyday then took a two day break because he is sick and we figured the fertile phase was over. Cm turned creamy, opk went back to negative. Cd 18 we bd'ed in the am...a couple hours later I did my daily opk. Its positive...did a digi, positive...let a few hours go by, ovulation pains start again, took another digi, still positive. So now I have one of two scenerios going on. Double ovulation? Or I almost o'd and my body shut down for two days and retried. 
No matter whats going on Im thrilled I am oing at cd-14-18 and not 50-70! Lol


----------



## prettymachine

so sorry for your loss debzie :hugs:


----------



## elliots.mum

this is a link for statistics on Soy - please note that its not legit, it was done as someone was curious! these are not the results from lab based testing however thought that you may find them interesting :)

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a13776455/bfp_stats_updated?cpg=1&csi=2051059769&pd=-1

CD23 and i feel like SH*T!!! feel as thought i have a head cold that comes and goes and comes and goes yet im SOOO tired and exhausted its weird!
someone hurry up and invent that machine already!!!

if it was you ladies -when would you test???


----------



## elliots.mum

found this awsome site - it has pictures of what the cervix looks like during a cycle! incredible - but beware, they are graphic yet amazing as i didnt know what a cervix looked like! 

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/


----------



## Glowstar

elliots.mum said:


> this is a link for statistics on Soy - please note that its not legit, it was done as someone was curious! these are not the results from lab based testing however thought that you may find them interesting :)
> 
> https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a13776455/bfp_stats_updated?cpg=1&csi=2051059769&pd=-1
> 
> CD23 and i feel like SH*T!!! feel as thought i have a head cold that comes and goes and comes and goes yet im SOOO tired and exhausted its weird!
> someone hurry up and invent that machine already!!!
> 
> if it was you ladies -when would you test???

wow elliots mum, that's an awesome find with some really interesting stats!!


----------



## Glowstar

With regard to testing, how many dpo are you?? I wouldn't start until 10dpo xx


----------



## elliots.mum

Glowstar said:


> With regard to testing, how many dpo are you?? I wouldn't start until 10dpo xx


im not sure... thats just it - OPK's were continously negative so im completely guessing! i would say *guesstimate* 8 or 9 DPO at the moment....

also, sorry for you loss :( i know how hard it can be! think positive xx


----------



## Elanesse

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all ok, just thought I would check in. Thanks for all the advise about whether I should change my soy plan this month. I decided that I would change it slightly... I am going to take the same dosage, but try it CD4-8 instead of 5-9. When I say decided, I mean I opened my meds cabinet last night to get a plaster, saw the soy, and thought 'ahh what the hell!'. 

Glowstar - just to let you know ice88 contacted me by PM. She's decided to take vitex and maca this cycle but I've let her know how Soy has done wonders for me and she may try it in the future :)

Elliots.mum - FX for you hun. I'm a POAS addict so I would start when you think you are 9/10 DPO. I'm trying CD4-8 this time so I hope its lucky for us x

Crystal - Glad to see soy has helped your cycles too, I usually have ridiculously long cycles too. Hurray for soy!! Just wish I could take it every cycle without the fear of it causing any problems.

Debzie - Sorry for your loss :( 

x


----------



## Elanesse

Oh and glowstar, I don't think I've actually posted this before (just thought it), but I am so very sorry to hear of your loss too. Hope you are bearing up ok xx


----------



## prettymachine

elliots.mum said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> With regard to testing, how many dpo are you?? I wouldn't start until 10dpo xx
> 
> 
> im not sure... thats just it - OPK's were continously negative so im completely guessing! i would say *guesstimate* 8 or 9 DPO at the moment....
> 
> also, sorry for you loss :( i know how hard it can be! think positive xxClick to expand...

if opks were negative, are you sure you OV'd?


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, first day of first cycle on soy today, there are so many positive stats on it! 
Iv been charting and opking for five cycles now and not once have I had a definite positive opk. There's been a surge, but nothing more. However my temps show a clear sustained increase on and after day 14, along with ewcm, so something must be happening! Just not sure I trust opk's. 

Elliots.mum that link to the cervix pics is so good! Iv never checked mine bcos Id never had a clue what I was feeling for!!


----------



## Scholesy

Debzie, so sorry for your loss x x


----------



## Scholesy

Thanks for the advice girls :)
I've had a strange few days. What I thought was a UTI got much worse pain wise, it was not in my bladder but in my left groin area and back. At times it left me doubled over and unable to walk. It was still pretty bad on Friday (10dpo) so I went to the walk in centre as I wanted to make sure there was no infection. Cue 3 and a half hours of waiting :( they then told me my urine tests were negative for infection and proteins. After a physical exam we figured out that the pain was coming from my left ovary. 

They sent me straight to hospital to see the gynae consultant for further checks, they think I have a large/ruptured cyst or twisted ovary but I have to wait for a scan on Monday to find out exactly what has happened (it was after 5:30pm when I arrived and the sonographers don't work weekends). Thankfully the pain started to ease off on Friday evening so I'm just taking it easy at home. I've had a few twinges today in my ovary but more irritating than painful.

Not sure where this leaves me this month, the positive thinker in me is saying that the corpus leutum was making me uncomfortable because of all the hormones it is releasing. The negative thinker says that the egg I should have ovulated this month has got stuck on the ovary and formed a large cyst. 
On the up side, my temps shot up again this morning - triphasic? I have been testing since 9 dpo, all BFN so far, however on this morning's test I swear there is a thin grey line. Probably an evap but I've never had one before and I've used about 50 of these Internet cheapie strips over the past 6 months. This 2ww is the most up and down yet..! Baby dust to everyone x :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Your chart does look good tho, should of posted a piccy of your test so we could squint :haha:


----------



## Scholesy

I tried to get a picture of it, but my digital camera needs a new battery and the quality on my phone camera isn't very good. Can't get the line to show up on camera, it is very light, and more grey than pink. Hoping it's the start of something x


----------



## Crystal94560

elliots.mum said:


> this is a link for statistics on Soy - please note that its not legit, it was done as someone was curious! these are not the results from lab based testing however thought that you may find them interesting :)
> 
> https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a13776455/bfp_stats_updated?cpg=1&csi=2051059769&pd=-1
> 
> CD23 and i feel like SH*T!!! feel as thought i have a head cold that comes and goes and comes and goes yet im SOOO tired and exhausted its weird!
> someone hurry up and invent that machine already!!!
> 
> if it was you ladies -when would you test???

Oh wow, thats awesome! Thanks for sharing :D


----------



## Jaz78

debzie - I am so so sorry for your loss :(

elliots mum - i wouldnt test until i thought AF was overdue... I am very good about these things though! Its hard to say for you since you dont know when you o'd. Cervix pics are incredible! I have so never have CM like that though :( How long have you been TTCing #2? Did you have any issues with TTC#1?

crystal - i have had false positives with opks before. are you temp charting? And big yay for the early O!!!

elanesse - haha i like how you decided when to take the soy! i started taking it last night so we are soy buddies this cycle :)

lucyoz - i started taking soy last night for first time too. another soy buddy :) OPks dont work for me. Temp charting is far more reliable. I got pregnant where the due date matched by temp charting O date and an opk was negative :)

scholesy - you have had a strange/bad few days. Your temp chart does look very good. Hopefully scan on monday might be able to tell if you are utd or not? Can you remind me how much soy you took?

Started the soy last night. I feel a bit weird this morning - one of my feet has pins and needles and so does one of my eyes (for want of a better way to put it). I hope I'm not getting a migraine. Feel a bit nauseous too and dont feel like eating. Anyway, I am very excited about this cycle. I so hope it brings O forward and gives me some nice EWCM (or any CM really). Also excited to find that two others have just started soy for the cycle as well. go us!!


----------



## elliots.mum

Jaz78 said:


> debzie - I am so so sorry for your loss :(
> 
> elliots mum - i wouldnt test until i thought AF was overdue... I am very good about these things though! Its hard to say for you since you dont know when you o'd. Cervix pics are incredible! I have so never have CM like that though :( How long have you been TTCing #2? Did you have any issues with TTC#1?
> 
> crystal - i have had false positives with opks before. are you temp charting? And big yay for the early O!!!
> 
> elanesse - haha i like how you decided when to take the soy! i started taking it last night so we are soy buddies this cycle :)
> 
> lucyoz - i started taking soy last night for first time too. another soy buddy :) OPks dont work for me. Temp charting is far more reliable. I got pregnant where the due date matched by temp charting O date and an opk was negative :)
> 
> scholesy - you have had a strange/bad few days. Your temp chart does look very good. Hopefully scan on monday might be able to tell if you are utd or not? Can you remind me how much soy you took?
> 
> Started the soy last night. I feel a bit weird this morning - one of my feet has pins and needles and so does one of my eyes (for want of a better way to put it). I hope I'm not getting a migraine. Feel a bit nauseous too and dont feel like eating. Anyway, I am very excited about this cycle. I so hope it brings O forward and gives me some nice EWCM (or any CM really). Also excited to find that two others have just started soy for the cycle as well. go us!!

hey jaz :) this is the 9th cycle of ttc#2... tooks 4 years and 5 m/c for #1 - already had 2m/c in 9 months and drs wont do sh*t all because of the fact that im 'still young'.... if it was them going through it, it would be another story and they want everything done and tested NOW but no, im just a normal citizen - so thought i would take matters into my own hands adn give soy a try :)


----------



## Jaz78

elliots.mum said:


> hey jaz :) this is the 9th cycle of ttc#2... tooks 4 years and 5 m/c for #1 - already had 2m/c in 9 months and drs wont do sh*t all because of the fact that im 'still young'.... if it was them going through it, it would be another story and they want everything done and tested NOW but no, im just a normal citizen - so thought i would take matters into my own hands adn give soy a try :)

omg thats so bad. you poor thing :hugs2: Have you tried a couple of different doctors? I am so sorry that no one will help you, let alone everything that has happened. My GP was happy to refer me straight away to a fertility specialist last tome round just because of my cycles being so bad. I was 30. I didnt take them up on it. I only wanted to do that as a last resort. In your case, I would. Surely someone can refer you? or can you book straight into a gyno or something? I'm not sure how accessible these services are to you though (im in melbourne)


----------



## prettymachine

Scholesy said:


> Thanks for the advice girls :)
> I've had a strange few days. What I thought was a UTI got much worse pain wise, it was not in my bladder but in my left groin area and back. At times it left me doubled over and unable to walk. It was still pretty bad on Friday (10dpo) so I went to the walk in centre as I wanted to make sure there was no infection. Cue 3 and a half hours of waiting :( they then told me my urine tests were negative for infection and proteins. After a physical exam we figured out that the pain was coming from my left ovary.
> 
> They sent me straight to hospital to see the gynae consultant for further checks, they think I have a large/ruptured cyst or twisted ovary but I have to wait for a scan on Monday to find out exactly what has happened (it was after 5:30pm when I arrived and the sonographers don't work weekends). Thankfully the pain started to ease off on Friday evening so I'm just taking it easy at home. I've had a few twinges today in my ovary but more irritating than painful.
> 
> Not sure where this leaves me this month, the positive thinker in me is saying that the corpus leutum was making me uncomfortable because of all the hormones it is releasing. The negative thinker says that the egg I should have ovulated this month has got stuck on the ovary and formed a large cyst.
> On the up side, my temps shot up again this morning - triphasic? I have been testing since 9 dpo, all BFN so far, however on this morning's test I swear there is a thin grey line. Probably an evap but I've never had one before and I've used about 50 of these Internet cheapie strips over the past 6 months. This 2ww is the most up and down yet..! Baby dust to everyone x :dust:

did they look in your uterus when they looked at your ovary? or did they not ultrasound the ovary?


----------



## elliots.mum

.


----------



## elliots.mum

.


----------



## elliots.mum

Jaz78 said:


> elliots.mum said:
> 
> 
> hey jaz :) this is the 9th cycle of ttc#2... tooks 4 years and 5 m/c for #1 - already had 2m/c in 9 months and drs wont do sh*t all because of the fact that im 'still young'.... if it was them going through it, it would be another story and they want everything done and tested NOW but no, im just a normal citizen - so thought i would take matters into my own hands adn give soy a try :)
> 
> omg thats so bad. you poor thing :hugs2: Have you tried a couple of different doctors? I am so sorry that no one will help you, let alone everything that has happened. My GP was happy to refer me straight away to a fertility specialist last tome round just because of my cycles being so bad. I was 30. I didnt take them up on it. I only wanted to do that as a last resort. In your case, I would. Surely someone can refer you? or can you book straight into a gyno or something? I'm not sure how accessible these services are to you though (im in melbourne)Click to expand...

i have seen many different gynos, and am going to try a fertility specialist at the end of the year if i dont concevie (and not m/c) by then.... i know i can have another child - i just need a bit of help! i live in a small country town where i have to travel an hour to see a gyno (and hes old and creepy)... im from up near tamworth NSW..... i sooo wish i could find a decent doctor that would listen to me!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Elliots mum, sorry for your losses, it's a truly horrible experience :'(

Ladies, I'm on holiday for a week as if tomorrow so hope to come back to some bfp's. Hopefully my hormone levels will be starting to get back to normal and I can take soy again soon x


----------



## elliots.mum

Glowstar said:


> Elliots mum, sorry for your losses, it's a truly horrible experience :'(
> 
> Ladies, I'm on holiday for a week as if tomorrow so hope to come back to some bfp's. Hopefully my hormone levels will be starting to get back to normal and I can take soy again soon x

have a good holiday!!!!!! and be safe!!! ENJOY :)


----------



## elliots.mum

has any one had excessive WHITE/CREAMY discahrge after ovulation or before AF? i have been having extremly heavy and white discahrge for the last 3 days - no odour or itch or anything... its really heavy and havent had it before so dont know what it could be


----------



## Scholesy

Jaz - I took soy CD3-7, 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg. This was my first cycle on it and it did shorten my cycle a little. Might up the doses slightly next cycle if AF arrives. Thinking 120, 160, 160, 200, 200. x

Pretty Machine - No they didn't scan either of them, just did external and internal examinations. They should be looking at both on Monday when I go back so I will post an update afterwards x

Elliott's Mum - Yes I've had that CM this cycle (post ov) plus occasionally I've had stretchy but yellow CM. No itching or signs of infection either. Could you try a different doctor? I'm only 26 but my gp referred my for gynae investigations due to my PCOS symptoms. NHS are willing to start treating from Aug as we will have been TTC for 12 months by then, but they started me on the fertility investigations at 6 months ttc as they take so long. I would try another gp, see if you can be referred. Seems so unfair x

As for me, 12 dpo today and temp has dropped :( still way above coverline but I can't help thinking :witch: is on her way. Tested this morning and bfn, another grey shadow of a line but pretty sure it's an evap as this only showed up when the test had dried. Cervix is very high though, can barely reach it. Bet I won't sleep tonight, desperate to see if my temps go back up x x


----------



## Scholesy

Ellliott's Mum - just saw your 2nd post and realised you're in NSW. My experience is with the NHS in the UK, sorry x x


----------



## Glowstar

elliots.mum said:


> has any one had excessive WHITE/CREAMY discahrge after ovulation or before AF? i have been having extremly heavy and white discahrge for the last 3 days - no odour or itch or anything... its really heavy and havent had it before so dont know what it could be

thick white discharge is caused by progesterone in the LP, so pretty common. I get it some cycles more than others.


----------



## debzie

Glowstar hope you have a fab holiday you deserve it. We are booking up tomorrow for the 8th August just hope my first AF comes before then. Will have to stock up on the soy ready. x


----------



## Scholesy

Thanks Glowstar, I didn't know that. Hope you have a relaxing time on holiday. x

Debzie, good luck with the soy for next cycle, hope AF comes soon x


----------



## Glowstar

debzie said:


> Glowstar hope you have a fab holiday you deserve it. We are booking up tomorrow for the 8th August just hope my first AF comes before then. Will have to stock up on the soy ready. x

thanks debz, hopefully we can be cycle buddies, well never mind that we WILL be cycle buddies. Hope af makes an appearance soon!! Already got some soy at the ready!! Speak in a week xx


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy your hols Glowstar :hugs:


----------



## BeesBella

Hiya !
Can I join this tread ?
I am on about to get AF (due tomorrow, already know I'm out !). I will be on cycle 9 TTC#1, I had a miscarriage after getting pregnant on cycle 7 at about 5 weeks.
I have decided to use soy this month. I will be taking 120mg (because I have 40mg tablets) and will be taking it CD3-7. Does that sound ok ?

I am also using CBFM, Temping, OPK's and Baby Aspirin =)


----------



## prettymachine

BeesBella said:


> Hiya !
> Can I join this tread ?
> I am on about to get AF (due tomorrow, already know I'm out !). I will be on cycle 9 TTC#1, I had a miscarriage after getting pregnant on cycle 7 at about 5 weeks.
> I have decided to use soy this month. I will be taking 120mg (because I have 40mg tablets) and will be taking it CD3-7. Does that sound ok ?
> 
> I am also using CBFM, Temping, OPK's and Baby Aspirin =)

hi bees! long time no see! i did my soy cd 2-6 when i got my +... and remember that once you get your + you stop taking the baby aspirin! i was taking that as well.


----------



## ann89

This is in intresting thread! It looks like I havn't ovualted since I had my daughter in January. So I'm thinking after my dr. appointment on July 8th for no pp period. And if she doesn't help me out or maybe even prescibed me clomid.. (which I doubt she will.) Then I'll try soy. When are you suppose to start taking it?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Prettymachine, what baby aspirin did you take??


----------



## Jaz78

glowstar - hope you have a great holiday! 

scholesy - I hope you get that BFP this morning or that AF has at least come and put you out of your misery. I so hate TWW!

beesbella - welcome! im on my first cycle of soy atm, 3rd day of taking it, CD5. im no expert but your plan sounds good to me!

ann89 - supposed to start soy on one of the first 5 days of your cycle. i think most people take it CD3-7 or CD5-9. Are you still bfing?

I've taken two doses of soy so far (and will take another one in a few hours). I'm a bit headachey and nauseous and off my food, but nothing too bad. I'm so excited by the prospect of perhaps Oing in the next two weeks... that would be so awesome! Oing at any time less than CD30 would be kinda awesome really!


----------



## ann89

No i'm not bfing my daughter didn't live but 40 mins after birth.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Ann89 - I am so sorry for your loss...:hugs:


----------



## elliots.mum

anyone had pregnancy symptoms in the days leading up to AF after using Soy?? 
im on cd 25 and have the WORST reflux, constipation and the feeling of breast milk 'let down' tingly type thing.... or am i symptom spotting??? lol oh this shit does me head in!


----------



## BeesBella

I thought you could continue taking baby aspirin when pregnant because it helps increase blood flow and can prevent miscarriage ?


----------



## Jaz78

ann89 said:


> No i'm not bfing my daughter didn't live but 40 mins after birth.

I'm so sorry ann. that is so sad :(


----------



## pdmcd17

elliots.mum said:


> anyone had pregnancy symptoms in the days leading up to AF after using Soy??
> im on cd 25 and have the WORST reflux, constipation and the feeling of breast milk 'let down' tingly type thing.... or am i symptom spotting??? lol oh this shit does me head in!

How long ago did you go off BC? It could be a hormone crash and your natural levels being out of whack -I had that aprox 4-6wks off BC I really thought I was pregnant but I wasnt.
It also took my 3 months to properly get AF back and the SI actually made my ov fro the first time.

hopefully its just preg symptoms goodluck


----------



## elliots.mum

pdmcd17 said:


> elliots.mum said:
> 
> 
> anyone had pregnancy symptoms in the days leading up to AF after using Soy??
> im on cd 25 and have the WORST reflux, constipation and the feeling of breast milk 'let down' tingly type thing.... or am i symptom spotting??? lol oh this shit does me head in!
> 
> How long ago did you go off BC? It could be a hormone crash and your natural levels being out of whack -I had that aprox 4-6wks off BC I really thought I was pregnant but I wasnt.
> It also took my 3 months to properly get AF back and the SI actually made my ov fro the first time.
> 
> hopefully its just preg symptoms goodluckClick to expand...

havent been on BC for almost 7 years so its definatly not that... thought it might have been from the soy - maybe im just 'freaming' that i have these symptoms coz i want them so bad hahahahahahaha i decided that i will test tomorrow morning with a Early Response! my periods are never regular but the average is about 34 days - the last one was 31 days so hopefully ill have some form of indications tomorrow :)


----------



## elliots.mum

ann89 said:


> No i'm not bfing my daughter didn't live but 40 mins after birth.

im so so sooo sorry for you loss ann.... my heart breaks to hear something like that can happen :(


----------



## prettymachine

BeesBella said:


> I thought you could continue taking baby aspirin when pregnant because it helps increase blood flow and can prevent miscarriage ?

my understanding of it was taking before the + is what helps you by increasing your blood flow to the uterus and such. taking it during pregnancy is mostly only recommened for recurrent miscarriage caused by clotting disorders.

it definitely cant hurt you before pregnancy, but because it carries risks, i would ask your dr if they feel you are a candidate for taking it during!

most women will have a miscarriage in their lifetime(read this article: https://www.epigee.org/pregnancy/miscarriage.html, but it doesnt mean anything is wrong. i know this was your first so i wouldnt try treating for recurring without your dr's ok. my first pregnancy ended in miscarriage as well, and thats why i chose to do the aspirin to aid in conceiving, but since i had only had one, it was safer to stop once conceived. :)


----------



## prettymachine

Miss Redknob said:


> Prettymachine, what baby aspirin did you take??

i just had store brand/generic baby aspirin... any 81mg should do!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just thought I would quote a friend on here who nearly lost her baby due to baby aspirin. At her first scan the doc found an area of placenta separation caused most likely by the aspirin.

"My husband looked it up and he said that baby aspirin dramatically reduces the risks for miscarriage- for those who go on to miscarry and who are on baby aspirin tend to miscarry BECAUSE of the baby aspirin. Funny how that is failed to be mentioned in EVERYTHING you read about it. So- for those taking it- take it until conception- but not after". 

I too took it up until I found this out, fortunately I had taken it every other day when I got my bfp but weather this too was a factor in my mmc we will never know. x

Ann89 so so sorry for your loss hun. x


----------



## ann89

Jaz78 said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> No i'm not bfing my daughter didn't live but 40 mins after birth.
> 
> I'm so sorry ann. that is so sad :(Click to expand...

It's fine.:flower:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Sorry its been a while and although I'm not taking soy this cycle I hope you don't mind me posting. I'm pretty sure that I will take it next cycle if I don't get a :bfp:.
Well to update you all, I had my progesterone checked and it was a pretty high 69. My GP then wanted to check my cervix to see if it is the cause of my spotting and has referred me for a coploscy as it looked inflamed when I had my pap. I'm dreading it but at least if it is a cervix issue it will get sorted. My GP has said that once my cervix has been checked that she will refer me for fertility testing xxx
Hi Debzie ... I hope you are ok. I never knew that about baby aspirin. I was considering giving it a go as I thought it was pretty harmless. I might have to rethink that one. xxx
So sorry Ann for your loss xxx


----------



## elliots.mum

hey all :)
CD26 and this morning i got a BFP :) im not holding my breathe yet till i hear back from dr and find out what the blood results are as i have had so many miscarriages in the past - will keep you all updated :)


----------



## debzie

Congratulations elliotsmum. I know how much further anxiety a bfp brings lets hope this is a sticky.one. keep us posted.

Welcome back happyshopper, I have missed you. X


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats elliotsmom, hope you have a sticky little bean..:hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

elliots.mum said:


> hey all :)
> CD26 and this morning i got a BFP :) im not holding my breathe yet till i hear back from dr and find out what the blood results are as i have had so many miscarriages in the past - will keep you all updated :)

i knew it! congrats. good luck with LO :thumbup:


----------



## BeautifulD

So this cycle I took 100mg soy cd3-7.... Cd 22 and still no sign of ovulation :'( any tips for next cycle ladies? xx


----------



## pdmcd17

congrats elliot hoping for a nice sticky one and a healthy 9 month


----------



## augustluvers

Hey there girls... I hope that I can join you all. I should be starting AF tonight or tomorrow morning and I'll be taking soy isoflavones since i'm on a month break from clomid.

I hope it works for me, and for you :hugs:


----------



## Scholesy

Congrats Elliott's Mum, hope it's a sticky bean..! :)

I had my scan on Monday, by this point the severe pains I'd be having in my left ovary had stopped. The outcome was that they believed I'd had a ruptured cyst, but that it had 'sorted itself out'. Good news I suppose and just glad the pain has gone. However, one major downer was that the sonographer said my uterine lining was 2mm thick. My heart sank because it should be thickest just before your period and this day was 13dpo (which turned out to be the last day of my cycle, AF got me this afternoon). So not only is it another BFN this month, but my lining is so thin (due to low estrogen I assume) that I could never have gotten pregnant anyway. I felt utterly depressed yesterday and today, but now with AF's arrival I need to focus on next cycle :)

I'm thinking I'll give soy another go, but maybe CD5-9 instead as my cycle was still really long on soy. I need to thinken my lining though, anyone have any suggestions? :shrug: From what I've read Red Raspberry Leaf tea and Fish oil tablets are a good place to start? x x


----------



## happyshopper

debzie said:


> Congratulations elliotsmum. I know how much further anxiety a bfp brings lets hope this is a sticky.one. keep us posted.
> 
> Welcome back happyshopper, I have missed you. X

Bless your cotton socks Debzie, I've missed you too xxx 
The results of my pap came back and I have borderline changes to my cervix so I guess I wont be referred to a fertility specialist any time soon. My GP booked me in for a colposcopy (due to bleeding slightly after BDing) next week so Ill know more then. I'm so relieved that I went to the doctor as I would never, ever would have got a smear. I hope its nothing to worry about xxx
Scholesy ... I can recommend RRLT as it increased my AF bleeding. Also if your budget can stretch to it, I think acupuncture can help xxx
Many congratulations Elliotsmum, I hope you have a perfect pregnancy xxx

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Elanesse

Elliots Mum - fab news on your BFP!! Sending lots of sticky dust your way.

I have just taken the last of my tablets for this cycle so now its time to get busy making sure we catch the eggy! Shame i'm working a 12 day stint this week... I think I will probably ovulate a week today based on last months cycle so the weekend would have been spent BD'ing. Just have to make sure I have enough energy left in the evenings lol :)

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Elanesse

Oh and hello Augustlovers, FX soy works its magic for you! The ladies on here are a font of knowledge about soy and really very lovely so you are in the right place if you want support and advise x


----------



## Elanesse

Scholesy - Sorry to hear of your BFN, but glad you are ok now. I think people take baby aspirin to increase uterine lining, but I dont think there is any medical study to say it definitely helps. I had a quick look on google and found this website:

https://www.fertilityties.com/post/...-aspirin-increase-thickness-of-uterine-lining

x


----------



## Scholesy

Thanks Glowstar, I'll definitely give RRLT a go this cycle :) How much do you drink? And from which day? I understand it should not be drunk during the tww... I might give acupuncture a go next cycle if my new 'strategy' doesn't work, lol. This TTC lark feels like a military operation sometimes... ;) x

Elanesse, I've read good things about baby aspirin too. Thanks for the link :) Will have a good read. I might try that too, although I have an appt with fertility specialist in 6 weeks so I might wait until then and ask advice as I think some people aren't supposed to take it.


----------



## prettymachine

Scholesy said:


> Congrats Elliott's Mum, hope it's a sticky bean..! :)
> 
> I had my scan on Monday, by this point the severe pains I'd be having in my left ovary had stopped. The outcome was that they believed I'd had a ruptured cyst, but that it had 'sorted itself out'. Good news I suppose and just glad the pain has gone. However, one major downer was that the sonographer said my uterine lining was 2mm thick. My heart sank because it should be thickest just before your period and this day was 13dpo (which turned out to be the last day of my cycle, AF got me this afternoon). So not only is it another BFN this month, but my lining is so thin (due to low estrogen I assume) that I could never have gotten pregnant anyway. I felt utterly depressed yesterday and today, but now with AF's arrival I need to focus on next cycle :)
> 
> I'm thinking I'll give soy another go, but maybe CD5-9 instead as my cycle was still really long on soy. I need to thinken my lining though, anyone have any suggestions? :shrug: From what I've read Red Raspberry Leaf tea and Fish oil tablets are a good place to start? x x

when my best friend had a ruptured cyst she thought her appendix burst, did yours feel like that?

i'm sorry AF got you :(

i was drinking red raspberry leaf the cycle i got my +...i def recommend it! as a bonus, its delicious! just remember once you get a + to stop taking it... as it can be a labor inducer, which in early pregnancy would mean mc =/ i cant wait until i need to induce labor and can drink it again! :happydance:


----------



## elliots.mum

hey ladies :) got the blood test results back from the dr and NEGATIVE!!! how the F can that be?? a perfectly positive wee test and a negative blood test!!! this has done my head in and now have the shits majorly!!! not happy!!!
:(


----------



## Jaz78

elliots mum - oh that sucks! :( i have no idea how BT can be -ve and poas +ve. what did doc say?

scholesy - so sorry about AF and thin uterine lining. unfortunately, i feel your pain as my LP was only 8 days last cycle and AF lasted a day! (with some teeny spotting for next 2 days). such a joke and so depressing to know it's not even possible to conceive with problems like that. I would also recommend acupuncture. i thank it for my baby girl :) I'd be doing it myself but cant really afford it so trying to exhaust other avenues first. TTC is like a military operation, isnt it!!

happyshopper - i have had bad pap smear results a couple of times. once i had to have day surgery and another time laser treatment. It sucks, but it really wasnt that big a deal. fingers crossed that its not a big deal for you either.

AFM, tonight is my last night of taking soy! fingers crossed that I O soon. I have found my symptoms from the soy (headachey, nausea, decreased appetite) seem to decrease every day which i find surprising, but im not complaining!

The other lady who was TTCing in my MG just found out she is pregnant. I'm happy for her but so jealous. Thats two of them with another bub on the way.


----------



## poppy666

elliots.mum said:


> hey ladies :) got the blood test results back from the dr and NEGATIVE!!! how the F can that be?? a perfectly positive wee test and a negative blood test!!! this has done my head in and now have the shits majorly!!! not happy!!!
> :(

Depends what test they did, meaning it wont show positive early like your tests will.. ive seen this happen so many times on here with doctors tests.


----------



## debzie

Pardon my french but SHIT elloitsmum. I know the doc said your beta was negative but was there any hcg in your system some docs say negative is <5 other <15 if it was the latter then yes you may have a positive pregnancy test. Or perhaps it was a chemical, ieither way I am so sorry hun.


----------



## prettymachine

elliots.mum said:


> hey ladies :) got the blood test results back from the dr and NEGATIVE!!! how the F can that be?? a perfectly positive wee test and a negative blood test!!! this has done my head in and now have the shits majorly!!! not happy!!!
> :(

i would take a digi at home and see what it says. i have heard of many women who have gotten negative blood tests at the dr up until even 5 months! 

at my drs they wont even use blood or urine to confirm pregnancy...only ultrasound.


----------



## Scholesy

Pretty machine - Thanks a lot for the advice on RRLT, definitely going to try that this cycle :) and yes that is exactly what it felt like, if the pain had been on my right side I would have thought it was appendicitis. Pain completely gone now though :) x

Elliot's Mum - that's really shit, but I agree with the others that I've seen a lot of posts where ladies have got (false) BFNs on doctor blood tests. The lab could be testing for too high a level of HCG. Keep testing with pee tests and ask for another blood test. Really hope it all works out for you x

Jaz, thanks for the acupuncture advice. And yay for taking your last doss of soy :) fingers crossed it works for you this cycle x

AFM, finally got the date for my HSG xray (to checked for blocked tubes etc). Pleased because it's the final test I need to have done before my follow up in August, but annoyed that it is on CD22. I have to abstain until then, and at least the day after. Earliest I've ever Ov'd is CD21, it's usually (I use that term loosely) around CD25 to CD35 but since TTC it's been creeping further into the 40's. 
Kinda worried that if I take soy again this cycle it will bring my ov further forward and I will end up missing my ov date. Grrrrr :growlmad:


----------



## Bubbles_75

elliots.mum said:


> hey ladies :) got the blood test results back from the dr and NEGATIVE!!! how the F can that be?? a perfectly positive wee test and a negative blood test!!! this has done my head in and now have the shits majorly!!! not happy!!!
> :(

Elliots.mum. FYI, there is a difference in the betas that are done at the drs. office. Some are qualitative and some are quantitative. The qual. are like the home pregnancy tests you use at home. They are basically a total waste of money as the have the same sensitivity level as the ones you purchase at the local drug store. They get a pos. or neg. result, and is solely up to the "eyesight" of the tech reading it, or lack thereof. These tests can usually be used for both urine and blood and in my personal experience with my 2 kids, they picked up HCG in my urine first, but was neg. for blood on the same day. I always learned that the blood level was higher before it spilled over into the urine, but was not the case in either one of my pregnancies....and working in the lab, we experiment ALOT!! So don't always believe everything you hear!! :) The other type is the quantitative. This is the level you have drawn that tells you if you have a viable pregnancy. Hence, you have blood draws every other day or so and the levels should increase accordingly. This type gives you a NUMBER vs. the pos/neg. Much more of a reliable indicator of pregnancy. So.....it is very possible that you could still be pregnant and it just doesn't show up quite yet. Exactly the reason that I NEVER go in for any form of pregnancy test before you are technically LATE. Not that it is easy to wait....but it will usually save you a lot of money. Hoping for good news for you.....best of luck.


----------



## LovePurple

Sorry to just jump in here, but I hear you ladies are VERY knowledgeable about soy iso and I'd love to hear your experiences.
My husband and I want to start TTC but I haven't had AF in about 7 months. I have a drs appt scheduled for august to look further into it, but I believe it's from being an extreme athlete. I've cut back on my training and hoping things will kick back in. In the mean time, do you think taking soy iso would help? Also, do you just take the 2 a day as recommended on the bottle or do you dose different. I noticed in one thread you're to only take it certain days through your cycle, but as I don't really have a cycle, not sure how to do that...


----------



## debzie

hello love purple and welcome.:flower:

This is one of the original articals on soy.

https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html

If you are not having periods then I would say you cannot take it, I think that it would do more damage than good. I even know of ladies on here who have really long cycles or do not ovulate and they have taken it and just made matters worse. As you know us ladies need a certain percentage of body fat in order to regulate hormone production. See what your doc says. Good luck.:hugs:


----------



## happyshopper

Welcome Lovepurple, I agree with Debzie, I am not sure it will work for you at the moment. FX cutting down the training will help a lot in regulating your cycle. Good luck xxx
Hi Debzie, I hope you are doing ok. FX you cycle will go back to normal soon xxx


----------



## prettymachine

LovePurple said:


> Sorry to just jump in here, but I hear you ladies are VERY knowledgeable about soy iso and I'd love to hear your experiences.
> My husband and I want to start TTC but I haven't had AF in about 7 months. I have a drs appt scheduled for august to look further into it, but I believe it's from being an extreme athlete. I've cut back on my training and hoping things will kick back in. In the mean time, do you think taking soy iso would help? Also, do you just take the 2 a day as recommended on the bottle or do you dose different. I noticed in one thread you're to only take it certain days through your cycle, but as I don't really have a cycle, not sure how to do that...

ive known a few ladies that had no cycle, and the only thing that could make them have their AF was birth control. which isnt going to help you get pregnant at all, but may restart your cycles so you can go back off and TTC!


----------



## debzie

hello back happyshopper I hope so too. x


----------



## Bride2b

prettymachine said:


> Scholesy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Elliott's Mum, hope it's a sticky bean..! :)
> 
> I had my scan on Monday, by this point the severe pains I'd be having in my left ovary had stopped. The outcome was that they believed I'd had a ruptured cyst, but that it had 'sorted itself out'. Good news I suppose and just glad the pain has gone. However, one major downer was that the sonographer said my uterine lining was 2mm thick. My heart sank because it should be thickest just before your period and this day was 13dpo (which turned out to be the last day of my cycle, AF got me this afternoon). So not only is it another BFN this month, but my lining is so thin (due to low estrogen I assume) that I could never have gotten pregnant anyway. I felt utterly depressed yesterday and today, but now with AF's arrival I need to focus on next cycle :)
> 
> I'm thinking I'll give soy another go, but maybe CD5-9 instead as my cycle was still really long on soy. I need to thinken my lining though, anyone have any suggestions? :shrug: From what I've read Red Raspberry Leaf tea and Fish oil tablets are a good place to start? x x
> 
> when my best friend had a ruptured cyst she thought her appendix burst, did yours feel like that?
> 
> i'm sorry AF got you :(
> 
> i was drinking red raspberry leaf the cycle i got my +...i def recommend it! as a bonus, its delicious! just remember once you get a + to stop taking it... as it can be a labor inducer, which in early pregnancy would mean mc =/ i cant wait until i need to induce labor and can drink it again! :happydance:Click to expand...

With the RRLT when is best to drink it? I've not tried this yet but think it would be a good idea - as trying everything else! I am on CD13 and can get some tomorrow when I should be getting a high reading on the CBFM.

also when is best for acupuncture? I have considered this too but am a bit scared xx


----------



## debzie

Hello bride2b
I have bought mine today went for the capsules that you can if you wish break open and drink as a tea. I was told by the lady in the shop that you can take it all through your cycle but stop when you get a positive pregnancy test she also recommended agnus castus as this can help regulate progesterone. I know some women dont wish to take that risk and so stop after ovulation or in the few days of tww. Happyshopper is our resident acupuncture specialist. 

I am going to rattle when I take the Soy lol.


----------



## Bubbles_75

Just wanted to update the forum with another SOY SUCCESS STORY. I have been following the thread for a couple of months. Read every post, but rarely if ever reply. But I have had a rough go with getting pregnant as many of us on here have. So, I decided I would give the soy a go ahead. Got a + on my first round of soy. Took it days 2-7, (just for a little extra boost)120,160,160,200,200,200, and no side effects besides mild cramping since ovulation day. I have also been taking Fresh Royal Jelly which is awesome for improving egg quality, and so have been taking that for the last 3 months as well as Maca Root. For best results they are to be taken for 3 months as that is how long it takes for your eggs to mature from start to finish. I've recommended both to friends of mine that were having trouble conceiving and about 75% of them have gotten pregnanct so far. Some using fertility drugs, and some not and even a few with PCOS. We have been trying to get pregnant for 2 years and have had 3 miscarriages in that time frame. I've done quite a bit of research on multiple supplements and have noticed a huge difference in my cycles since starting all of my pill popping. Not sure if I can attribute my success to the RJ, Maca, or the Soy, but as long as it's a positive, does it really matter what worked the best? I've been on a mission!!

Can't wait to find out how many are in there. I work in a Birthing Center, and the doctors are awesome about giving you free ultrasounds and pregnancy advice. We "practice" alot with the U/S machine so it shouldn't be long before I find out what's growing in there!! :) Since I rarely get pregnancy symptoms besides the bloat, I get VERY impatient waiting for my belly to grow!! Usually my butt blows up first....then the tummy!! I feel kind of bad as I've been very reluctant to be happy thus far......don't want to count my chickens before they've hatched. Is it possible for me to have an uneventful non-complicated pregnancy for once??


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations Bubbles_75 happy and healthy 9mths :happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

Bride2b said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scholesy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Elliott's Mum, hope it's a sticky bean..! :)
> 
> I had my scan on Monday, by this point the severe pains I'd be having in my left ovary had stopped. The outcome was that they believed I'd had a ruptured cyst, but that it had 'sorted itself out'. Good news I suppose and just glad the pain has gone. However, one major downer was that the sonographer said my uterine lining was 2mm thick. My heart sank because it should be thickest just before your period and this day was 13dpo (which turned out to be the last day of my cycle, AF got me this afternoon). So not only is it another BFN this month, but my lining is so thin (due to low estrogen I assume) that I could never have gotten pregnant anyway. I felt utterly depressed yesterday and today, but now with AF's arrival I need to focus on next cycle :)
> 
> I'm thinking I'll give soy another go, but maybe CD5-9 instead as my cycle was still really long on soy. I need to thinken my lining though, anyone have any suggestions? :shrug: From what I've read Red Raspberry Leaf tea and Fish oil tablets are a good place to start? x x
> 
> when my best friend had a ruptured cyst she thought her appendix burst, did yours feel like that?
> 
> i'm sorry AF got you :(
> 
> i was drinking red raspberry leaf the cycle i got my +...i def recommend it! as a bonus, its delicious! just remember once you get a + to stop taking it... as it can be a labor inducer, which in early pregnancy would mean mc =/ i cant wait until i need to induce labor and can drink it again! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> With the RRLT when is best to drink it? I've not tried this yet but think it would be a good idea - as trying everything else! I am on CD13 and can get some tomorrow when I should be getting a high reading on the CBFM.
> 
> also when is best for acupuncture? I have considered this too but m a bit scared xxClick to expand...

i drank mine every evening...no real meaning behind when... it was winter and cold so it felt right then :) i took mine through my TWW and stopped as soon as i got my +...much too my dismay--it was delicious! ;)


----------



## prettymachine

Poppy! I just noticed you passed the halfway mark! How exciting! I bet you have a cute little bump now!


----------



## Jaz78

Bride 2b - when i was doing acupuncture i was going every second week. depends on what your accupuncturist thinks is good. I was scared by it before i went, but it doesnt hurt and is actually relaxing!! :)

bubbles - congrats!!! so great to hear a success story!! good luck for the journey ahead :)

I'm just putting away at CD10, hoping that soy does its work (took it CD3-7). Apart from feeling headachey and nauseous while taking tabs, nothing else has happened.


----------



## happyshopper

I have stopped taking acupuncture for a while until I get diagnosed for whatever problem I have. I was getting acupuncture for low progesterone but I've had it tested and it was well over what was required to achieve a pregnancy and I still had spotting so it must be something else. So I have persuaded my GP to refer me for fertility testing but I will use acupuncture again once I get a diagnosis xxx
Congratulations Bubbles, you have just persuaded me to try soy next cycle. I wish you a perfect 9 months xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

I'm now 18 dpo- no symptoms of pms or preg
I'm on free wifi while camping I'm anxious to poas but I didn't bring them with me as you can never be too sure what the facilities are like.
Gonna have to wait till tues now thankfully lots if hiking here to occupy my time and distract me


----------



## pdmcd17

I'm now 18 dpo- no symptoms of pms or preg
I'm on free wifi while camping I'm anxious to poas but I didn't bring them with me as you can never be too sure what the facilities are like.
Gonna have to wait till tues now thankfully lots if hiking here to occupy my time and distract me


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> Poppy! I just noticed you passed the halfway mark! How exciting! I bet you have a cute little bump now!

Thank you :happydance: This is my 20+3 bump :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Image017 - Copy.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> Poppy! I just noticed you passed the halfway mark! How exciting! I bet you have a cute little bump now!
> 
> Thank you :happydance: This is my 20+3 bump :haha:Click to expand...

its so cute! 

this is my most recent one...it was last weekend so i am thinking like 27+4 ish? lol.

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263711_243382229021655_100000496396928_1054859_6605485_n.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Awww PM thats a fab bump :happydance: just noticed your avatar ' gorgeous' :awww:


----------



## happyshopper

What lovely bumps!!! 
Good luck Pcmcd17, its sounds very promising xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Oh ladies loved the bumps!!!!

Well af was nice and waited to arrive till yesterday when we got into port Elgin and showers. On to cycle 3 of soya and my last as we go to the fertility dr this month
I have to admit last month was my most normal cycle since before bc
That is optimistic!


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, just to update! I got my soy :bfp:!!! :D I'm so impressed and only VERY SLIGHTLY amazed!!! Lol good luck to everyone who is waiting :D

XxX


----------



## BeautifulD

Congrats darling! xx


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun :D

XxX


----------



## lushgirl84

Hello peeps! Right.. I had my AF monday 27th - Friday 31st June, Started pill again Thursday 30th and took 2nd pill Friday 31st June, (last day of AF).
but stopped from that day as TTC.

I already have an 8 yr old DD.

I dont normally have bleeds when OFF the pill as I have PCOS. None of my tubes are blocked though. (BEEN CHECKED)

Iv not had my withdrawl bleed yet but had slight cramps for 2 days and slight spotting yesterday afternoon.

Im on CD9 today (Tuesday), Iv read this thread and Soy sounds amazing.

Do you think i could benefit from it? Any advice would be grand :)

Oh congrats on the peepe who finally got their BFP..


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats Kaede!!!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya lushgirl, I didn't get any withdrawal symptoms from coming off of the pill (but maybe I'm just weird lol!). I'm not 100% certain it was just the soy that did it this month, but I certainly think it helped!!! I would recommend it, definitely! But just a warning... By the end of the 5 days I was suicidal lol. I think where it changes your hormones slightly I got a very bad case of (I suppose you could call it) PMS. Poor DH didn't know what to do with me haha. If he was nice to me I cried, if we had an argument I cried and even when nobody was talking to me I cried lmao :haha: But I would definitely say give it a try. It cant hurt right? :) 

Good luck and lots of baby :dust: to you :D

XxX


----------



## Jaz78

congrats Kaede!!!! that is awesome news!!

elliots mum - i have been wondering whats happening with you?

I am CD13, finished soy on CD7. no symptoms of O or any CM or anything. I'm wondering whether soy is going to do anything. i usually dont O until at least CD28, so i guess even if soy makes a difference, i may still have awhile to wait yet


----------



## Kaede351

I still ovulated aty usual time :)

And thanks hun :)

XxX


----------



## lushgirl84

Thanks kaede, Is it still worth taking it even though I might not come on? as like i said i dont usually bleed if not the pill.

Oh Doctor said today that iv had my withdrawl bleed BUT she isnt 100% sure that i will ovulate, depends on how quick my Ovaries want to wake up. Plus she said as I dont usually bleed I might need help.

Bloody PCOS!!!!!!!!!

I got weighed today & Im losing so she said that would help my chances too.

She said if i want to try SOY then go for it but im already on CD 9 so is it too late to take it this month?


----------



## Mrs.Felton

hi ladies. I wanted to know if the Soy you were all taking had anything else in it like cranberry or red clover or was it just Soy Isoflavone Concentrate? thanks so much ladies.


----------



## Kaede351

Lushgirl - I would wait until you've had a proper cycle before you take the Soy, as you're supposed to take it near the start of your cycle (like within the first week). You take it on clomid days. I started mine a day late though... I took mine on day 4,5,6,7+9 (was supposed to start on cd3-cd7). If you read from the beginning of the thread there is pretty much all you will ever need to know about Soy haha. Youo'd be much better off reading that than asking me 

Mrs.Felton - Mine was just the plain 40mg soy isoflavone tablets. I took 3 a day. Dont' think you take anything else with it.

XxX


----------



## lushgirl84

Ok! Prob wont get a cycle though as i dont usually bleed unless on the pill. So i wouldnt be able to use it then.


----------



## Kaede351

Oh right... Well I don't know then chick. Sorry I can't help :(

XxX


----------



## Mrs.Felton

Well if I don't get my :bfp:, AF due nxt Tuesday then I will purchase it for the next cycle.


----------



## elliots.mum

Jaz78 said:


> congrats Kaede!!!! that is awesome news!!
> 
> elliots mum - i have been wondering whats happening with you?
> 
> I am CD13, finished soy on CD7. no symptoms of O or any CM or anything. I'm wondering whether soy is going to do anything. i usually dont O until at least CD28, so i guess even if soy makes a difference, i may still have awhile to wait yet

hey jaz :) not much on my end... AF arrived on CD32 :( really didnt think it was possible to get a FALSE BFP on pee stick


----------



## lucyoz34

Well I took my soy, all went to plan, had my temp spike today, 14dpo, but had no ewcm, none at all. Actually felt drier than previous cycles. Anyone else found this?? 
Really sorry about the false BFP elliotsmum x


----------



## poppy666

Yes i only had one day of ewcm when i got my bfp, i used preseed :thumbup:


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks poppy, was considering preseed but loads of ppl seemed to have increased cm on soy so took my chances! Had none at all!! Might order some if I don't get a BFP x


----------



## poppy666

Noticed your in the UK you can buy Concieve+ from Boots same stuff really n know quite a few members get their BFP using that too.

First time i used Soy i had loads of ewcm, but second time i took it i only had one day of it :shrug:


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw great, cheers chicken! Could do with knowing I'm doing everything possible, this waiting cycle after cycle is doing my nut, not sure it's ever going to happen! Last cycle was cruel, spotted from 7dpo to 11dpo, got so excited! Then af showed up! x


----------



## poppy666

Awww sweetie it will happen, just hang in there and sending loads of baby dust :dust::dust:


----------



## lucyoz34

Thank you thank you thank you  were you using soy when you caught?? It seems quite successful x


----------



## poppy666

Yes i used it twice and got my bfp first time on both occassions, but first time i suffered a missed miscarriage at 9wks at christmas just gone then i waited for my first AF and tried Soy again and here i am with a successful pregnancy thank goodness.


----------



## lucyoz34

I'm very sorry about your mc, I had one back in feb at 15wks. That's a great success story for soy tho! Iv yet to hear of anyone who's found it didn't work! Not sure we bd'd at the right time to have caught this month, lots going on, fx'd though. If not, next month I'm on a mission! OH can look out and perform on demand :-D !!x


----------



## poppy666

Sorry to hear about yours that must of been hard at 15wks :hugs: worse experience ive been through and has made this pregnancy harder cos i worry more,but alls good atm and after 4 boys i cant wait to meet her :cloud9:

Do you use OPKs? I charted on both Soy attempts which helped.


----------



## pink mum

hi,but u know wat soya did to me,with it i hv put on about 6 kgs poppy


----------



## poppy666

pink mum said:


> hi,but u know wat soya did to me,with it i hv put on about 6 kgs poppy

Have you been eating too many cream cakes? :haha:


----------



## pink mum

noooo poppy:)


----------



## lucyoz34

Worst thing we've been through too, made OH realise how much he wanted it though x so something positive came of it if you can say that x Aw a lil girl x lush after four boys  x fingers crossed for you hun x I understand the worry completely. 
I have used opk's for the last four cycles, but never had a positive, only a feint line. Even though my temp and cm clearly indicated ovulation, so either my body or the opk's were wrong!! Not too sure how convinced I am they work!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw I wondered why I'd podged a bit this month!!! Must be the soy!!


----------



## poppy666

Some people never get a positive opk for some reason,maybe thats what happens to you :shrug: but if you temp you will know yourself if ovulation occurred.


----------



## lucyoz34

Didn't know that! So I'm not just weird  won't bother stressing with them again them, temps seem really reliable.


----------



## poppy666

lol no your not weird :haha: ive read it on here many of times, can also depend which one's you use too, but if you do use them again bear in mind Soy can either delay, bring forward or stay the same day for ovulation.


----------



## lucyoz34

Gotcha, I timed the soy so that the ov date hopefully wouldn't be effected, which it doesn't seem to have been luckily. Had huge ov pains this cycle, never had that before. I think it was ov pain anyway, never felt it before!


----------



## poppy666

Good at least you know its working :happydance:


----------



## Jaz78

elliots mum - that sucks :( sorry

lucy - when i tried using opks i got positives when i wasnt Oing and a negative when i was! (and i conceived my daughter on that negative so i know i definitely was!) They just dont work for some people. I dont use them now.

I think I am Oing today (i can usually tell when i am), and also have no fertile CM, which is unfortunately common for me, but i think i feel even drier than usual. I am considering taking evening primrose oil next cycle.

on the upside though, it is only CD15!!!! i have never had a 4 week cycle so this is absolutely awesome!!!!!! I dont usually O before CD30 and sometimes a hell of a lot higher than that. On the down side, we are unable to DTD atm so it is kinda wasted. typical that i finally get a shorter cycle when it is not possible to make use of it!


----------



## prettymachine

elliots.mum said:


> Jaz78 said:
> 
> 
> congrats Kaede!!!! that is awesome news!!
> 
> elliots mum - i have been wondering whats happening with you?
> 
> I am CD13, finished soy on CD7. no symptoms of O or any CM or anything. I'm wondering whether soy is going to do anything. i usually dont O until at least CD28, so i guess even if soy makes a difference, i may still have awhile to wait yet
> 
> hey jaz :) not much on my end... AF arrived on CD32 :( really didnt think it was possible to get a FALSE BFP on pee stickClick to expand...

i dont think you can... seems to me you had a chemical... im sorry :hugs: HOWEVER i know MANY women will have a chemical one cycle and their following cycle they get their + that sticks! *fingers crossed* for you!


----------



## FragileDoll

I've never used them, neither I knew what they actually were until I came across this thread. :rofl: My OV are quite normal but would give it a try somewhere in the future if needed for sure. :flower:


----------



## pink mum

hello girls how are u all


----------



## lucyoz34

Jazz I Ov'd yesterday I think, and like you had zero fertile cm, which I normally do, but I was taking evening primrose, on someone's advice, hoping it would increase cm. I think like the opk's, for some they work, for dome they don't! Worth a try though. Did you time Bd'ing well?? 
Might be your cycle if you've had a strong definite Ov  !

I guess I'm in the vile 2ww! Just not sure we Bd'd enough...


----------



## poppy666

I read pink grapefruit is good for CM.


----------



## lucyoz34

That sounds so random lol!! Thank you though x


----------



## poppy666

lol it did didnt it :haha: never tried it dont like grapefruit, just relied on preseed to do the job.


----------



## lucyoz34

I picked some of that stuff up you recommended up from boots at least it's guaranteed the right stuff!!


----------



## ann89

Have any of you ladies heared of using soy with a underactive thyroid? My dr. said mine is in the normal range but on the low side.


----------



## meechan

Just wanna ask will iso increase the risk of miscarriage? And some people say that it will cause severe headache. If yes, how do you guys get through it?


----------



## prettymachine

meechan said:


> Just wanna ask will iso increase the risk of miscarriage? And some people say that it will cause severe headache. If yes, how do you guys get through it?

i didnt get any headaches, but i took it right before bed... i think that taking them before bed is the key to not getting the side effects.

as far as it increasing miscarriage risk, thats only if you take it too long. they say if you take it longer than 2 months/2 cycles it can do more harm than good. but for the first 2 cycles it helps!


----------



## Jaz78

ann89 said:


> Have any of you ladies heared of using soy with a underactive thyroid? My dr. said mine is in the normal range but on the low side.

i read somewhere that it isnt suitable for people with thyroid problems. who knows for sure though.



meechan said:


> Just wanna ask will iso increase the risk of miscarriage? And some people say that it will cause severe headache. If yes, how do you guys get through it?

i got headaches but not severe. it wasnt a big deal. they actually got less worse every day. i took them before bed as well.



lucyoz34 said:


> Jazz I Ov'd yesterday I think, and like you had zero fertile cm, which I normally do, but I was taking evening primrose, on someone's advice, hoping it would increase cm. I think like the opk's, for some they work, for dome they don't! Worth a try though. Did you time Bd'ing well??
> Might be your cycle if you've had a strong definite Ov  !
> 
> I guess I'm in the vile 2ww! Just not sure we Bd'd enough...

We havent been able to BD for various reasons completely outside our control :( SO typical. the one time i dont O way late, we arent able to take advantage of it. I'm not 100% that i o'd yesterday since my temp didnt go up much this morning. it certainly felt like it though and i have even less cm than yesterday so im not ruling it out yet. I'm trying to just think of the positive though, that at least my cycle may be shorter so there is more chance of me getting utd necxt month... usually if i miss O it is so devastating because the next one is so far away. 4 weeks, i can cope with!


----------



## debzie

ann89 said:


> Have any of you ladies heared of using soy with a underactive thyroid? My dr. said mine is in the normal range but on the low side.

Hi hun I found this when I was trawling the internet. turns out that you should avoid it if you have thyroid problems.
https://www.livestrong.com/article/402819-the-effects-of-soy-on-the-thyroid/

I too had a lack of fertile cm the cycle I got my BFP but used preseed and it did the trick.

I would be interested if anyone could find any info on soy iso and miscarriage but I do not see how it could? I f anything having been to first tri forums and back again I would say the miscarriage rate in this thread alone is far less.


----------



## ann89

Thanks Debzie.


----------



## ann89

I "don't" have a thyroid problem dr. says it's in the normal range but "low" normal range. So I'm guessing close to hypothyroid. But I guess I should stay away just in case.


----------



## TTC6

Hi ladies!!!! After what seems like forever I have read thru this entire thread... WOW!!! Lol Well a lil about me, I am 25 OH is 26 nd we r ttc #6, r 2nd together biologically.This is r 9th cycle ttc. My 2nd using soy nd praying this is it!!!! We have never had a problem nd I have never had to "try" be 4. Since we have started trying we have had 1 chemical nd 2 EMC. Very heart breaking as I've never had either b4. :( hmmmm... Not real sure what else to add. I guess if u wanna kno jus ask lol.


----------



## lucyoz34

Very sorry ho hear about your mc's ttc6, fingers crossed soy works for you this cycle x


----------



## TTC6

Thanx lucyoz34. I hope so too... This is taking a toll on me and us. We wud really like a son nd I jus feel like every month I fail him and that he shud jus go find sum1 who can give him his son :'(


----------



## katrus78

Does soy increase the probability of multiple birth?


----------



## Crystal94560

hey ladies. Been awhile since I checked in. Just wanted to update. My super long cycle was dramaticly shortened my first month TTC with soy. I O'd on CD 19 and had a normal 14 day LP.
on to round 2!


----------



## Kathy1978

Hi girls,
I just finished reading this post and would love to join in as Im on my first cycle of trying Soy. Today is CD 10 and have been feeling odd dull cramping around my uterus/ovary areas which I have heard is common with soy and hope that it means its doing something good! 
I took the soy cd3-7
CD 3: 100
CD 4:150
CD5:175
CD6: 200
CD7: 200

I usually have 28/30 day cycles with ovulation usually occuring around cd 20 so my LP has been short since trying to conceive (this is mo 4). Last mo my Dr tested me and found that I had low progesterone and prescribed me prometrium however last mo it didnt look like I ovulated at all (I use dig clearblue OPK's) so I wasnt able to use the prometrium. So this month I am hoping that the Soy will bring my ovulation up and then I can take the prometrium during the LP... 
Also I had a conception reading done by JennyRenny and she says I will get my BFP on July 29th with twins and my EDD would be April 6th which happens to be our 1yr wedding annaversary date...thought that was quite interesting... So fingers crossed she predicted accurate! 
Its so nice having other girls that are going through the same thing and we can have a place to vent to Thanks ladies!!!
Good luck to all....


----------



## tlouise

Hi! I just finished taking soy for the first time, I do have a question about dosage though...I bought this bottle of isoflavones https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store...d=OXZFJ0CDJ30RUCTLKKEFAFQKNNJISUNE?id=VS-1595

And when i was looking at the supplement facts I figured 2 tablets was 110mg of soy and I took 2 tablets the first 3 days, 3 tablets the 4th day, and 4 tablets the 5th day. However looking at it again is it saying that 2 tablets is only 55mg of isoflavones? So did I not take a strong enough dosage for it to work? please help!!:flower:


----------



## Kathy1978

They say you should take double what you would take of Clomid so I think you usually take 50 or 100 of Clomid so taking anywhere between 100 and 200mg of Soy will work


----------



## Crystal94560

Is there any reason NOT to take soy on CD 1-5?


----------



## Crystal94560

took 170mg yesterday, uping it to 204mg today and tomorrow, then 234mg for the last two days... Ugh I already have a headache :-/


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies. im kind of nervous to take too much soy since ladies have mentioned headaches and mid cycle bleeds etc... i decided to try soy this cycle. cd 3 was 40mg, cd4-5 was 80mg. im thinking maybe cd 6-7 i will take 120 but im just such a wimp with the side effects. maybe if i wasnt under the weather already it really wouldnt scare me like that...


----------



## Crystal94560

I didn't really have any effects last cycle except a slight headache on the last day. I was taking over 200 mg. Everyone is different though :)
goodluck!


----------



## Jaz78

I think you are meant to take at least 80mg. My headaches werent that bad and they passed quickly. i found i only noticed them when i was doing nothing which isnt often so not really a problem!!

I took 150mg CD3-7. I think i O'd CD15-16 but my LP seems to be totally crap again. There is only really the one high temp and that doesnt really count as it was after only an hours sleep. I am not sure if i should try more next cycle? has anyone found that more soy has helped with their LP temps?


----------



## prettymachine

i took 110mg cd 2-6(same dose every day)... i only took it one cycle as i fell pregnant my first try, but i did notice my temps were LOWER that cycle then they were any cycle i WASNT pregnant.


----------



## ann89

I thought about taking soy last night.. when I spotted for 7 days. I was thinking maybe this is af just not in full force. But then I stopped myself and said I don't want to screw myself up more, when it's not time to take it.

So I decided once I have an all together normal cycle I'll try soy! I just can't wait for a normal cycle!


----------



## lucyoz34

I took soy this cycle for the first time, 120, 120, 160, 150, 200, days 3-7, and the only symptom I was aware of was a weird taste in my mouth. I Ov'd on cd13, am now 7dpo, with what feels like a normal cycle. It does seem to effect everyone differently.


----------



## Jaz78

prettymachine said:


> i took 110mg cd 2-6(same dose every day)... i only took it one cycle as i fell pregnant my first try, but i did notice my temps were LOWER that cycle then they were any cycle i WASNT pregnant.

thanks! this actually sounds familiar now you have posted it. I think others may have had the same experience?

I had really painful stabbing pains this morning where i imagine my left ovary is. omg, i was worried! thankfully it only lasted about half an hour. reminded me of someone else in here (sorry, i have forgotten who) that it happened to as well. Bit worrying.


----------



## prettymachine

i got BAD pinching in my ovary... i thought there was no way i could be pregnant if my ovaries felt like they were ovulating all over again! i was wrong, of course lol. what CD are you?


----------



## ann89

So how many of you have used soy and got a bfp??


----------



## Jaz78

prettymachine said:


> i got BAD pinching in my ovary... i thought there was no way i could be pregnant if my ovaries felt like they were ovulating all over again! i was wrong, of course lol. what CD are you?

I'm CD22 and i think i o'd CD15 or 16 (chart link is below). If my O date is right then i doubt i have any chance of being UTD this cycle as we werent able to BD at the right time.


----------



## prettymachine

Jaz78 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> i got BAD pinching in my ovary... i thought there was no way i could be pregnant if my ovaries felt like they were ovulating all over again! i was wrong, of course lol. what CD are you?
> 
> I'm CD22 and i think i o'd CD15 or 16 (chart link is below). If my O date is right then i doubt i have any chance of being UTD this cycle as we werent able to BD at the right time.Click to expand...

if you had BD even 48 hours before O you still have a chance!


----------



## Jaz78

prettymachine said:


> Jaz78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> i got BAD pinching in my ovary... i thought there was no way i could be pregnant if my ovaries felt like they were ovulating all over again! i was wrong, of course lol. what CD are you?
> 
> I'm CD22 and i think i o'd CD15 or 16 (chart link is below). If my O date is right then i doubt i have any chance of being UTD this cycle as we werent able to BD at the right time.Click to expand...
> 
> if you had BD even 48 hours before O you still have a chance!Click to expand...

Unfortunately the BDing was 5 days beforehand :( I know that this is technically still possible but i get absolutely crap all CM. i really cant imagine spermies could live up there for that long :(

I have some more fun times here. Just came back from doc. I have a prolaped haemorrhoid!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw that sounds painful jazz :-( hope something can be done about it. We're on the same cycle day, I Ov'd around cd13, and didn't bd in the right place either :-( three days before and the day after. Remote is an understatement!! I did spot a little yesterday, but then last cycle I spotted from 7dpo till af came. All very strange. Looking. Forward to doing soy again, and given OH strict instructions when we need to BD!


----------



## prettymachine

Jaz78 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaz78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> i got BAD pinching in my ovary... i thought there was no way i could be pregnant if my ovaries felt like they were ovulating all over again! i was wrong, of course lol. what CD are you?
> 
> I'm CD22 and i think i o'd CD15 or 16 (chart link is below). If my O date is right then i doubt i have any chance of being UTD this cycle as we werent able to BD at the right time.Click to expand...
> 
> if you had BD even 48 hours before O you still have a chance!Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the BDing was 5 days beforehand :( I know that this is technically still possible but i get absolutely crap all CM. i really cant imagine spermies could live up there for that long :(
> 
> I have some more fun times here. Just came back from doc. I have a prolaped haemorrhoid!!Click to expand...

i had the same CM problem, i used preseed along with the soy!

i feel your pain on the hemmorroid, i have had sooo many thins pregnancy! i guess your body is just preparing you for how fun pregnancy will be ;)


----------



## pdmcd17

I don't ever get ewcm just watery- and 1 maybe 2 days of it
This cycle I took epo and robitussin ( guef..)
And I'm on day 4 of lots of watery I'm not sure if I have ov yet maybe yest as I had a spike 
But the epi and rob really helped- Im planning on ordering pressed online if I get af this month

Good luck jazz


----------



## prettymachine

pdmcd17 said:


> I don't ever get ewcm just watery- and 1 maybe 2 days of it
> This cycle I took epo and robitussin ( guef..)
> And I'm on day 4 of lots of watery I'm not sure if I have ov yet maybe yest as I had a spike
> But the epi and rob really helped- Im planning on ordering pressed online if I get af this month
> 
> Good luck jazz

i tried the robitussin a cycle before using pre-seed....it did nothing for me...and was gross! lol.


----------



## Glowstar

I def recommend conceive plus or pre-seed. I only ever get watery cm too. 
ONLY cycle I EVER had ewcm was November last year!!! Since then mine has taken a permanent hike!!
Good luck to everyone in the TWW. I'm obviously not on soy yet until AF arrives. 
Piles are a horrible thing PM and Jaz. Xx


----------



## Jaz78

lucy - yay for next cycle being our cycle!! at least now i have some idea of when i might O on soy!! i have read that spotting is normal with soy.

prettymachine - haha the haemorrhoid is a piece of cake compared to the horrible m/s i had when pregnant!! at least it hasnt happened at O time. that'd suck as i really dont want sexy times atm!!! i've got some special lubricant that is meant to aid conception and i plan on taking evening primrose oil next cycle to help as well. it is ridiculous all the damn pills i have!!

pdmcd17 - good to hear epo is helping! i plan on taking it next cycle!!

I'm just waiting!! (and dealing with a sick bub, fun fun ). I'm hoping that i'll have a decent LP this time since it was a ridiculous 8 days last cycle. My temp actually finally went up to usual LP temps today so i think my LP is definitely going to be longer, thank god. I am really looking forward to next cycle and giving it a really good go now that i know soy does help me O sooner.


----------



## Glowbug

Poppy. I cannot believe you're still posting on this thread and helping. 
You are too sweet&#58155;&#58152;&#58157;


----------



## pdmcd17

so i am out this cycle i ov either wed or yestereday and oh was sick so no bd :( 
at least i wont drive my self mental with symptom spotting

I have done 3 cycles of soy so i guess im on a break from it- any one know how long till i can take it again as unti soy i didnt ovm and it pushed my ov up to day 13 or 14 so a normal one!

good luck to everyone else


----------



## prettymachine

Jaz78 said:


> lucy - yay for next cycle being our cycle!! at least now i have some idea of when i might O on soy!! i have read that spotting is normal with soy.
> 
> prettymachine - haha the haemorrhoid is a piece of cake compared to the horrible m/s i had when pregnant!! at least it hasnt happened at O time. that'd suck as i really dont want sexy times atm!!! i've got some special lubricant that is meant to aid conception and i plan on taking evening primrose oil next cycle to help as well. it is ridiculous all the damn pills i have!!
> 
> pdmcd17 - good to hear epo is helping! i plan on taking it next cycle!!
> 
> I'm just waiting!! (and dealing with a sick bub, fun fun ). I'm hoping that i'll have a decent LP this time since it was a ridiculous 8 days last cycle. My temp actually finally went up to usual LP temps today so i think my LP is definitely going to be longer, thank god. I am really looking forward to next cycle and giving it a really good go now that i know soy does help me O sooner.

oh yes i definitely had the mrning sickness too! i still get it a few days a week... and the hemmorroids...infact one come back yesterday... and i have spent probaby 22 of these 30 weeks constipated! i feel like such a stereotypical pregnant woman sometimes lol! except i never got emotional or weepy, and i never had weird cravings. lol.

the hemmorroids scare me because DH had them a couple years ago and had to have surgery for them! and then his health insurance didnt approve it even though they had pre-approved it so we still owe about 6,000 dollars on it, and have paid over 4 thousand already! its about 9,306.31 AUD in total ;)

im sorry you are out this cycle, we are all sick over here too :( i was stuck in labor and delivery yesterday for hours from having such a high temp!


----------



## lucyoz34

Girls can anyone help?? For the last two cycles everything has happened as normal, up until 8dpo when I start spotting right through till af at 15 dpo. Iv taken soy, epo and vitB complex this cycle, to see if it would help, but it's happened again. Prior to last month it'd never happened before. Has anyone any idea why? Or what's going on?? And more to the point what I can do about it!!?? Thanks girls, any info would be good. 

Hope your all ok


----------



## Soili

lucyoz34 said:


> Girls can anyone help?? For the last two cycles everything has happened as normal, up until 8dpo when I start spotting right through till af at 15 dpo. Iv taken soy, epo and vitB complex this cycle, to see if it would help, but it's happened again. Prior to last month it'd never happened before. Has anyone any idea why? Or what's going on?? And more to the point what I can do about it!!?? Thanks girls, any info would be good.
> 
> Hope your all ok

You might wanna check this - https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/503880-spotting-week-before-af-every-month-anyone-else.html


----------



## tlouise

I am on CD 14 and I just had an almost positive OPK, a tiiiiny bit of EWCM & some slight twinges!!! I have not ovulated before CD30 since ttc. I am praying that taking the soy may have actually shortened my cycles!!! I hope this is not a false alarm and that I may actually ovulate in the next few days!


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks Soili, massive help


----------



## Jaz78

prettymachine said:


> oh yes i definitely had the mrning sickness too! i still get it a few days a week... and the hemmorroids...infact one come back yesterday... and i have spent probaby 22 of these 30 weeks constipated! i feel like such a stereotypical pregnant woman sometimes lol! except i never got emotional or weepy, and i never had weird cravings. lol.
> 
> the hemmorroids scare me because DH had them a couple years ago and had to have surgery for them! and then his health insurance didnt approve it even though they had pre-approved it so we still owe about 6,000 dollars on it, and have paid over 4 thousand already! its about 9,306.31 AUD in total ;)
> 
> im sorry you are out this cycle, we are all sick over here too :( i was stuck in labor and delivery yesterday for hours from having such a high temp!

I never had cravings either. DH was really disappointed about that for some reason!!



lucyoz34 said:


> Girls can anyone help?? For the last two cycles everything has happened as normal, up until 8dpo when I start spotting right through till af at 15 dpo. Iv taken soy, epo and vitB complex this cycle, to see if it would help, but it's happened again. Prior to last month it'd never happened before. Has anyone any idea why? Or what's going on?? And more to the point what I can do about it!!?? Thanks girls, any info would be good.
> 
> Hope your all ok

I read somewhere that spotting was more normal when taking soy



tlouise said:


> I am on CD 14 and I just had an almost positive OPK, a tiiiiny bit of EWCM & some slight twinges!!! I have not ovulated before CD30 since ttc. I am praying that taking the soy may have actually shortened my cycles!!! I hope this is not a false alarm and that I may actually ovulate in the next few days!

Good luck! I think I O'd CD15-16 this cycle and usually I am after CD30 too!! fantastic stuff!!


----------



## prettymachine

Jaz78 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> oh yes i definitely had the mrning sickness too! i still get it a few days a week... and the hemmorroids...infact one come back yesterday... and i have spent probaby 22 of these 30 weeks constipated! i feel like such a stereotypical pregnant woman sometimes lol! except i never got emotional or weepy, and i never had weird cravings. lol.
> 
> the hemmorroids scare me because DH had them a couple years ago and had to have surgery for them! and then his health insurance didnt approve it even though they had pre-approved it so we still owe about 6,000 dollars on it, and have paid over 4 thousand already! its about 9,306.31 AUD in total ;)
> 
> im sorry you are out this cycle, we are all sick over here too :( i was stuck in labor and delivery yesterday for hours from having such a high temp!
> 
> I never had cravings either. DH was really disappointed about that for some reason!!Click to expand...

probably because he didnt get all the junk food he was hoping you would crave :haha:


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi all, I'm on cycle 5 TTC and thinking about trying something to help speed things along. I'm 27 years old and had my Mirena IUD removed 3/4/11. My husband is 33, we're both active, in shape, and live a healthy lifestyle. I really didn't think it would take this long to get pregnant so last month we did some at-home fertility tests from ebay. Both came back normal so we're talking about seeing a fertility doctor next month in cycle 6. In the meantime, I think we've also decided to try soy but I really don't know anything about it. I haven't read through this whole thread yet but if anyone can give me the crash course, I'm all ears! :) Thanks!


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> Hi all, I'm on cycle 5 TTC and thinking about trying something to help speed things along. I'm 27 years old and had my Mirena IUD removed 3/4/11. My husband is 33, we're both active, in shape, and live a healthy lifestyle. I really didn't think it would take this long to get pregnant so last month we did some at-home fertility tests from ebay. Both came back normal so we're talking about seeing a fertility doctor next month in cycle 6. In the meantime, I think we've also decided to try soy but I really don't know anything about it. I haven't read through this whole thread yet but if anyone can give me the crash course, I'm all ears! :) Thanks!

im suprised you havent conceived yet! a friend of mine got pregnant about 3 weeks after getting mirena out! 

when taking soy there are days you have to follow... the last one you can choose is cd5-9 so you would have to start them today! i didnt look if you are in the US, but if you are the only place i have seen them in-store is wal mart. they are labelled "soy isoflavones." anywhere else i am not sure... most of us need to order them online. you can take between 110mg to 160mg a day. i did 110mg when i got my + after 6 months unsuccessful TTC. everyone is different. one other thing i swear by is pre-seed! i would definitely see if you can find that around. MY personal last advice is to BD every other day until your OPKs start having color...then BD every day through your + OPK and one day after its gone negative, just for good measure ;) thats how i did it. if you get the pre-seed i would used it only through the days your OPKs are getting darker until the day after, as it is a little $$! and remember that regular lube and saliva kill sperm so avoid those! good luck!


----------



## prettymachine

looks like you are in the US, Ca as well! go to dollar tree for OPKs! at a dollar a pop you can use them many days without going broke!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey gardenofedens, Im over on ex mirena too, just waiting on af after first cycle on soy. I took it from cd 3-7, 140, 140, 160,160, 200, had very few side effects, and all was normal up untill 8dpo when i started spotting again. Im pretty sure that its low progesterone though and not soy related. There seem to be many many success stories after soy, so good luck taking it! Everyone takes time adjusting after mirena, so dont be worried you haven't caught yet, it will happen when your body's ready for it  x


----------



## chocbunni01

im starting to think i did not take enough soy this cycle. i took 40,80,80,120,120 cd3-7.the last 2 days i had a headache, i was under the weather as well so im not sure what caused the slight headache. did i just play with the soy this cycle? im wondering when O should show up since i have had 2 short cycles recently.. 25,22


----------



## gardenofedens

prettymachine said:


> im suprised you havent conceived yet! a friend of mine got pregnant about 3 weeks after getting mirena out!
> 
> when taking soy there are days you have to follow... the last one you can choose is cd5-9 so you would have to start them today! i didnt look if you are in the US, but if you are the only place i have seen them in-store is wal mart. they are labelled "soy isoflavones." anywhere else i am not sure... most of us need to order them online. you can take between 110mg to 160mg a day. i did 110mg when i got my + after 6 months unsuccessful TTC. everyone is different. one other thing i swear by is pre-seed! i would definitely see if you can find that around. MY personal last advice is to BD every other day until your OPKs start having color...then BD every day through your + OPK and one day after its gone negative, just for good measure ;) thats how i did it. if you get the pre-seed i would used it only through the days your OPKs are getting darker until the day after, as it is a little $$! and remember that regular lube and saliva kill sperm so avoid those! good luck!

Thanks so much! An old high school friend mine in SoCal got pregnant within a few weeks after having the Mirena removed too...she's due 9/9/11. I'll definitely check walmart when I get out today. We've been using pre-seed already and we BD every other day to every day. OH and I have pretty high sex drives so it's hard to limit it to every other day....maybe we will this cycle. OH thinks I'm too stressed and wants me to stop temping but really, that's the only thing keeping me sane. Taking my temps allows me to know I've actually ovulated and keep an eye on my cycle. If I were flying blind, I'd be a bloody mess - I know that for certain!! :haha:

Well thanks again and congrats on your pregnancy - looks like you're almost done! :happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

Well I went to Walmart and bought the soy! They're 40mg pills so I took 3 for 120mg. I guess I'll just continue to take that amount until cd9 since I'm on cd5 today?

Fingers crossed for this cycle!


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> Well I went to Walmart and bought the soy! They're 40mg pills so I took 3 for 120mg. I guess I'll just continue to take that amount until cd9 since I'm on cd5 today?
> 
> Fingers crossed for this cycle!

yes that sounds great! i remember by the last day i took it i already felt like i was ovulating... very pinchy and so much EWCM... i didnt use an OPK so i dont know if i actually did, but i BD that night i felt that way(cd6) so if anything feels funny, go for it to be safe! lol! but watch for OV around the right time too! i wont know until we see when LO shows up i guess....she has always measured ahead ;)

what part of california are you in?


----------



## Jaz78

gardenofedens said:


> Hi all, I'm on cycle 5 TTC and thinking about trying something to help speed things along. I'm 27 years old and had my Mirena IUD removed 3/4/11. My husband is 33, we're both active, in shape, and live a healthy lifestyle. I really didn't think it would take this long to get pregnant so last month we did some at-home fertility tests from ebay. Both came back normal so we're talking about seeing a fertility doctor next month in cycle 6. In the meantime, I think we've also decided to try soy but I really don't know anything about it. I haven't read through this whole thread yet but if anyone can give me the crash course, I'm all ears! :) Thanks!

hey!! the stats i have read is that it usually takes couples around 6 months to conceive so dont feel too down yet!! its completely normal for it to take awhile. In Aus, they wont let you even see a fertility doctor until you hit 12 months of TTC unsuccessfully (unless you're over 35). In saying that, can completely understand why you might want to speed it along. I was looking at your charts and they do seem a little bir irregular but not that bad so not sure if soy will help all that much but i dont think it hurts to try. You are lucky you are already onto cycle 5 of trying... we also started in april and i still havent finished cycle 3, even with help from soy. I have written an entry on my blog about what i have found out about soy and what im doing and why so i have pm'd this to you if you are interested. I dont like posting my details publicly :)



gardenofedens said:


> Well I went to Walmart and bought the soy! They're 40mg pills so I took 3 for 120mg. I guess I'll just continue to take that amount until cd9 since I'm on cd5 today?
> 
> Fingers crossed for this cycle!

yep! good luck!



chocbunni01 said:


> im starting to think i did not take enough soy this cycle. i took 40,80,80,120,120 cd3-7.the last 2 days i had a headache, i was under the weather as well so im not sure what caused the slight headache. did i just play with the soy this cycle? im wondering when O should show up since i have had 2 short cycles recently.. 25,22

I guess we will find out if it was enough when we see how your cycle goes!! I am not sure if soy really helps people with short cycles? I'd love to know what info you have found (out of curiosity) as i only researched from the long cycle perspective.

I'm finally getting a couple of higher more LP like temps. my LP will have to be longer than the pathetic 8 days it was last cycle. hanging out for next cycle so i can give soy a really good go!!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies......Jaz your chart already looks better than last cycle :winkwink: Are you doing vaginal temps? I found it made my charts much smoother.

Anyway obviously I haven't been able to take soy with having the MC and D&C on 18th June so we were having a cycle of not really trying too hard but not preventing. I am in complete and utter shock as got a BFP yesterday at 9dpo :wacko::wacko: I'm really worried as had no AF, this is my D&C cycle. Just praying this one sticks :winkwink:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/digi9dpo16711.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/frer10dpofmu17711-1.jpg


----------



## gardenofedens

wow, congrats glowstar! fingers crossed it sticks!


----------



## BellaSyd79

Hey Im Bella, Im 4DPO and tried Soy for the first time this month!! I o'd on CD 16 :D IM so excited and HOPING for a BFP


----------



## BellaSyd79

sorry for seeming impersonal, gotta get DS into the bath xo


----------



## gardenofedens

prettymachine said:


> what part of california are you in?

I'm in Northern CA in the bay area...you?


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations Glowstar, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm very sure this bean will stick. :hugs: xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Congratulations glowstar x fingers crossed for a happy and healthy nine months x


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> Hi ladies......Jaz your chart already looks better than last cycle :winkwink: Are you doing vaginal temps? I found it made my charts much smoother.
> 
> Anyway obviously I haven't been able to take soy with having the MC and D&C on 18th June so we were having a cycle of not really trying too hard but not preventing. I am in complete and utter shock as got a BFP yesterday at 9dpo :wacko::wacko: I'm really worried as had no AF, this is my D&C cycle. Just praying this one sticks :winkwink:
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/digi9dpo16711.jpg
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/frer10dpofmu17711-1.jpg

congrats glowstar! that was FAST! that little baby of yours really wants you to be his/her mommy<3 keep us all posted!


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> what part of california are you in?
> 
> I'm in Northern CA in the bay area...you?Click to expand...

san diego, about as opposite as it gets LOL


----------



## Scholesy

Wow! Congrats Glowstar, amazing news :) x x


----------



## August79

Congrats Glowstar!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!! C'mon sticky bean!!!!


----------



## Crystal94560

congrats!!

Im in northen ca as well (fremont)

Im on cd 8 now. For the last 3 days I have had Dark ( almost black) light af with clots... Im wondering if thats from the soy?
I accidently did the soy an extra day (cd 1-6) does anyone know if that is going to effect anything negativly?


----------



## Crystal94560

Also, does anyone know how many cycles it's safe to be on soy. I know on clomid they want you to take a break after a certian amout of time...


----------



## prettymachine

Crystal94560 said:


> Also, does anyone know how many cycles it's safe to be on soy. I know on clomid they want you to take a break after a certian amout of time...

im not sure about your clotting/spotting... i know i had this sometimes before i ever took soy... it usually seemed like for no reason.

i have heard no more than 2 months in a row of soy.


----------



## Jaz78

Glowstar said:


> Hi ladies......Jaz your chart already looks better than last cycle :winkwink: Are you doing vaginal temps? I found it made my charts much smoother.
> 
> Anyway obviously I haven't been able to take soy with having the MC and D&C on 18th June so we were having a cycle of not really trying too hard but not preventing. I am in complete and utter shock as got a BFP yesterday at 9dpo :wacko::wacko: I'm really worried as had no AF, this is my D&C cycle. Just praying this one sticks :winkwink:

congrats!! thats fabulous!! one of my mates had a m/c and then another bfp straight after and now has a gorgeous 1yo girl!! My fingers are crossed that things go the same way for you!!!

And not doing vaginal temps... too ick for me!! from next cycle, i am going to make sure i take it at the same time every day though. is just hard to do this with a bub as she gets up at all different times and im sleep deprived enough as it is without waking up extra early to take temp! My chart does look much more awesome now. If only i had been able to BD at the right time this cycle, i'd be feeling pretty hopeful right about now!!


----------



## Crystal94560

wow only 2 months? Does anyone know why only 2 months?


----------



## gardenofedens

Well I can't imagine it's terribly healthy to trick your body into creating more estrogen....?


----------



## prettymachine

Crystal94560 said:


> wow only 2 months? Does anyone know why only 2 months?

i havent read up on it in about 9 months, and now i have pregnancy brain, but i am pretty sure it was because the high levels of estrogen that would build up after that could cause cysts and such which could cause miscarriages if you were to get pregnant. so i think you wait a few months for it to clear your system and then you can go for 2 months again.


----------



## Jaz78

prettymachine said:


> Crystal94560 said:
> 
> 
> wow only 2 months? Does anyone know why only 2 months?
> 
> i havent read up on it in about 9 months, and now i have pregnancy brain, but i am pretty sure it was because the high levels of estrogen that would build up after that could cause cysts and such which could cause miscarriages if you were to get pregnant. so i think you wait a few months for it to clear your system and then you can go for 2 months again.Click to expand...

How long do people take clomid for? I thought that was about 3 cycles at a time? I plan on copying whatever that is. Must ask some of my mates that have used clomid.

Anyway, I am on 13DPO, CD28. Very exciting for me to have a normal length cycle. I have felt very nauseous and hungry for last 5 or so days now... much like i did when i was UTD. Anyone else feel this way when in LP with soy? I dont believe I have any chance of being UTD so i dont think its because of this. Plus, i think i feel AF coming. I am very excited about next cycle now i know soy works for me!!


----------



## prettymachine

Jaz78 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal94560 said:
> 
> 
> wow only 2 months? Does anyone know why only 2 months?
> 
> i havent read up on it in about 9 months, and now i have pregnancy brain, but i am pretty sure it was because the high levels of estrogen that would build up after that could cause cysts and such which could cause miscarriages if you were to get pregnant. so i think you wait a few months for it to clear your system and then you can go for 2 months again.Click to expand...
> 
> How long do people take clomid for? I thought that was about 3 cycles at a time? I plan on copying whatever that is. Must ask some of my mates that have used clomid.
> 
> Anyway, I am on 13DPO, CD28. Very exciting for me to have a normal length cycle. I have felt very nauseous and hungry for last 5 or so days now... much like i did when i was UTD. Anyone else feel this way when in LP with soy? I dont believe I have any chance of being UTD so i dont think its because of this. Plus, i think i feel AF coming. I am very excited about next cycle now i know soy works for me!!Click to expand...

im not too familiar with clomid, except what i have read about it on here! i hadnt heard of it until recently. fingers crossed you dont need it that many cycles ;)

nauseous and hungry at the same time sound like half my pregnancy... maybe there is a small chance for you?? i definitely felt AF coming on my + cycle lol... i just KNEW i couldnt be pregnant because i was so obvious about to start AF any second! lol. i was definitely wrong. 

and if not, how nice for you your cycle is a normal length!!! before i started BC i would have some really long cycles... i hated it!


----------



## gardenofedens

Well, I'm probably freaking out for nothing but I am nonetheless. I have pretty regular cycles (29-30 days) and ovulate on CD13-16 according to my temps for the past 5 months. I'm on cycle 5 and was getting impatient, read all the great things about soy and decided to give it a go. I took 120mg on cd 6, 7, & 8 and then 160mg yesterday on cd9. Well, my temp dropped drastically on the third day of taking it but I thought it was because we slept with the windows open. Well, now FF is saying that I ovulated that day on CD8. Would it really bring ovulation ahead that much and does the fact that I kept taking the soy until yesterday mean I screwed the cycle up? UGH! Help!


----------



## Glowstar

You possibly haven't because looking at your May chart you had a big jump at 11dpo which you then discarded. It's prob just a surge of eostrogen are you doing OPK's too?? I have ovulated on CD10 on Soy twice so if I were you I would BD every other day just to cover all bases :flower:


----------



## gardenofedens

I discarded that one because we used the electric blanket that day and on the other days that have discarded temps...


----------



## pdmcd17

garden it could just be the weather my temps spiked this month due to the hot hot temps i used my other signs to help me also ff wont say you have ov till after 3 days of higher temps do you check other ways? 

jaz utd? what does it mean pregnant or in nursing it means shots are up to date (im assuming you mean preg)


----------



## Jaz78

prettymachine said:


> nauseous and hungry at the same time sound like half my pregnancy... maybe there is a small chance for you?? i definitely felt AF coming on my + cycle lol... i just KNEW i couldnt be pregnant because i was so obvious about to start AF any second! lol. i was definitely wrong.
> 
> and if not, how nice for you your cycle is a normal length!!! before i started BC i would have some really long cycles... i hated it!

Yeah it sounds like my last pregnancy too and i thought exactly the same thing about AF when I got pregnant last time. When my temp was up again this morning, I actually did POAS. Negative. I'm 14DPO.



gardenofedens said:


> Well, I'm probably freaking out for nothing but I am nonetheless. I have pretty regular cycles (29-30 days) and ovulate on CD13-16 according to my temps for the past 5 months. I'm on cycle 5 and was getting impatient, read all the great things about soy and decided to give it a go. I took 120mg on cd 6, 7, & 8 and then 160mg yesterday on cd9. Well, my temp dropped drastically on the third day of taking it but I thought it was because we slept with the windows open. Well, now FF is saying that I ovulated that day on CD8. Would it really bring ovulation ahead that much and does the fact that I kept taking the soy until yesterday mean I screwed the cycle up? UGH! Help!

I'm not convinced by your chart that you have O'd yet....



pdmcd17 said:


> jaz utd? what does it mean pregnant or in nursing it means shots are up to date (im assuming you mean preg)

Sorry, perhaps it is aussie slang?? UTD = up the duff = pregnant :)

Like i wrote above, I POAS this morning after my temp was up when i expected AF. this is exactly what happened when i got pregnant with #1 and how i first got my BFP so i couldnt help myself!! A BFN though. I'd expect AF tomorrow or I'd be doubting when ff said I O'd.


----------



## gardenofedens

Jaz78 said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm probably freaking out for nothing but I am nonetheless. I have pretty regular cycles (29-30 days) and ovulate on CD13-16 according to my temps for the past 5 months. I'm on cycle 5 and was getting impatient, read all the great things about soy and decided to give it a go. I took 120mg on cd 6, 7, & 8 and then 160mg yesterday on cd9. Well, my temp dropped drastically on the third day of taking it but I thought it was because we slept with the windows open. Well, now FF is saying that I ovulated that day on CD8. Would it really bring ovulation ahead that much and does the fact that I kept taking the soy until yesterday mean I screwed the cycle up? UGH! Help!
> 
> I'm not convinced by your chart that you have O'd yet....Click to expand...

Hi Jaz - thanks for responding. Yea, my temp came back down a bit and though my temps are still wacky, I'm guessing it's from the addition of soy. I'm still wondering if I even should have started it but oh well, nothing I can do about it now! :) So now we just sit and wait and hope! Maybe I'll start doing OPKs...I haven't done them since my very first cycle but I still have some ICs left.....we'll see!


----------



## MrsReiver

Hellooo,

Well I'm checking out of here :thumbup: I came off the pill in January, had AF in February and then nada. In June blood tests revealed I wasn't ovulating (no surprises lol) so I've been waiting for a referral to gynae. In the meantime I've been taking Soy Iso and hoping for the best and we got our BFP today! No idea when I ovulated as I gave up checking BBT and CM aaaaaaaages ago.

So hang on in there ladies and keep popping those pills, you never know what's in the pipeline x


----------



## poppy666

Congratz fluffette great news, happy and healthy 9mths :happydance:


----------



## Brynden

Yay! Congrats fluffette!! H&H 9 Months! It's lovely to see more Soy BFP's in here :)


----------



## Glowstar

Congratz Fluffette......believe you are a Soft Cup Graduate too :happydance: they worked both times for me :winkwink:


----------



## MrsReiver

Glowstar said:


> Congratz Fluffette......believe you are a Soft Cup Graduate too :happydance: they worked both times for me :winkwink:

Yup, sure am, mooncup+soy is clearly a winning combination :happydance:


----------



## Jaz78

fluffette said:


> Hellooo,
> 
> Well I'm checking out of here :thumbup: I came off the pill in January, had AF in February and then nada. In June blood tests revealed I wasn't ovulating (no surprises lol) so I've been waiting for a referral to gynae. In the meantime I've been taking Soy Iso and hoping for the best and we got our BFP today! No idea when I ovulated as I gave up checking BBT and CM aaaaaaaages ago.
> 
> So hang on in there ladies and keep popping those pills, you never know what's in the pipeline x

yay!!! that is absolutely awesome!!!!!!

I still have high temps and no AF. I removed a temp from ff as it was after only an hour's sleep so not reliable. anyway, now ff doesnt know when I O'd!! with my temps atm, im sure im in TWW and isnt such a bad thing to have O move. sucks that soy didnt bring it super forward but it was still earlier than usual. Plus i wasnt able to BD around what i thought had been O time but we did it plenty the following week so i'm still in with a chance!! if my temp is still up tomorrow, i might POAS again :)


----------



## Crystal94560

Got a + opk. I'm only cd 12! :)


----------



## prettymachine

poppy! good to see you in here, how is the pregnancy?

brynden, love your avatar, very cute!

glowstar, glad to see your tickers...fx crossed for you everyday!

congrats fluffette!


----------



## poppy666

Pregnancy going fine thanks sweetie, can feel her moving more now but not strong kicks yet, she likes lying on my nerve tho :growlmad: she's grounded when shes born :haha:

How you feeling?


----------



## Brynden

Yay for the tickers Glowstar :D


----------



## gardenofedens

Well, I had a weird pain both yesterday afternoon and the afternoon prior so I thought perhaps it was ovulation pains but I guess not. I have no idea what ovulation pains feel like or how long they last for....both days it was quick, sharp, stabbing pains near where I imagine my right ovary would be. I used an OPK last night to see if it was indeed ovulation but it was negative. I'm CD12 today and usually ovulate on CD15 or 16. I took soy CD6-9, 120mg 6-8 and 160mg on CD9. There has been an increase in CM and my before-ovulation temps are higher than normal but it's also warmer outside than it has been in previous months. Other than that, everything seems the same. I really wish I'd ovulate though so I know the soy didn't mess anything up! OH and I have DTD every other day and will continue to until ovulation is confirmed.

Fingers crossed we all get our BFPs this month!!


----------



## Jaz78

Crystal94560 said:


> Got a + opk. I'm only cd 12! :)

yay!!



gardenofedens said:


> Well, I had a weird pain both yesterday afternoon and the afternoon prior so I thought perhaps it was ovulation pains but I guess not. I have no idea what ovulation pains feel like or how long they last for....both days it was quick, sharp, stabbing pains near where I imagine my right ovary would be. I used an OPK last night to see if it was indeed ovulation but it was negative. I'm CD12 today and usually ovulate on CD15 or 16. I took soy CD6-9, 120mg 6-8 and 160mg on CD9. There has been an increase in CM and my before-ovulation temps are higher than normal but it's also warmer outside than it has been in previous months. Other than that, everything seems the same. I really wish I'd ovulate though so I know the soy didn't mess anything up! OH and I have DTD every other day and will continue to until ovulation is confirmed.
> 
> Fingers crossed we all get our BFPs this month!!

usually O happens 5-10 days after you stop taking soy... i hope it doesnt push back O for you since you normally O at a regular time anyway.

I am VERY frustrated. My temp is still up and another BFN. There was maybe a slight hint of a second line but i could be fooling myself. I am really hating not knowing when I O. I hate early testing and usually avoid it like the plague but consdring i (and ff) had thought i had O'd 2.5 weeks ago, i cant help myself!! I'd say I actually O'd CD19 or 22 now... in which case i cant blame it for not showing up on a test, even if i am UTD. I'm currently CD31.

I think i will take more soy next time (i took 150mg CD3-7 next cyce) as it seems i didnt ovulate in the 5-10 days afterwards


----------



## Glowstar

I still think you O'd between CD15-CD17, you had a nice little dip on CD28 and now consistent temps....hope that was a ID :thumbup: I get better results with 2nd or 3rd wee of the day....not sure why but the FMU theory is a bit flawed I think especially with the advancement of today's test. As long as you've held it for 3 hours or so and not drunk much any wee will do. My BFP's always start with the 'sure it's an evap...I'm seeing things' then next day bam....bfp!! 
Test again :winkwink:


----------



## Jaz78

Glowstar said:


> I still think you O'd between CD15-CD17, you had a nice little dip on CD28 and now consistent temps....hope that was a ID :thumbup: I get better results with 2nd or 3rd wee of the day....not sure why but the FMU theory is a bit flawed I think especially with the advancement of today's test. As long as you've held it for 3 hours or so and not drunk much any wee will do. My BFP's always start with the 'sure it's an evap...I'm seeing things' then next day bam....bfp!!
> Test again :winkwink:

haha you are making me have naughty thoughts about testing again!! i will in the morning :) I did have cramps and felt like AF was coming on CD28 so fingers crossed that it was implantation signs! May have O'd CD19 as i had wet CM then and felt Oish... the site i just read said that implantation is most likely to happen at 9DPO so that could be perfect timing!!


----------



## Scholesy

Jaz, I've got my fingers crossed for you - this cycle sounds really positive :) :dust: :dust:

Afm, I'm on CD26 and still waiting for a positive opk. Not been able to BD as much as we'd like this cycle (only once so far!) Had to abstain until my HSG xray on CD 22, it was agony but the good news is my tubes are clear :) spotting had stopped by lunch time on CD23 so we dtd that night, I've been bleeding lightly ever since. Easing off slightly today so will BD later on, that will no doubt start the bleeding again :growlmad: the bleeding is definitely coming from my cervix as it is bright red, think it has had some trauma during the exam as it was clamped down with a catheter inserted (ouch). Hope I ovulate soon so I can give the BD a rest and give my cervix a chance to heal properly. 

Baby dust to everyone :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jaz78

STP!!! (small thin positive pregnancy test!)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! I did two and both definitely had a second line, just very small and thin, exactly like it was when i conceived my daughter!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Jaz have you a piccy? woohooo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Ha ha was just going to ask same thing!!! Piccie!! Hey your edd will be close to mine xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Jaz!!


----------



## Crystal94560

YAY! Congrats Jaz!

So I O'd cd 13, around 4pm-10pm ( yeah I KNOW I'm weird cause I know the time lol )

dh and I dtd CD 11 at midnight, then CD 13 at 9am and 3pm....nothing after, been a busy week lol
that should do it right? I'm nervous we didn't bd enough...wish we woulda worked in a CD 12 and today would of been good as well...but, KMFX!


----------



## Jaz78

Glowstar said:


> Ha ha was just going to ask same thing!!! Piccie!! Hey your edd will be close to mine xx

yay!! go the soy babies!! :) I hate that i cant really work out my exact EDD because of not being clear on O. i will have a dating scan in a few weeks when iknow there will be a heart beat.



Crystal94560 said:


> YAY! Congrats Jaz!
> 
> So I O'd cd 13, around 4pm-10pm ( yeah I KNOW I'm weird cause I know the time lol )
> 
> dh and I dtd CD 11 at midnight, then CD 13 at 9am and 3pm....nothing after, been a busy week lol
> that should do it right? I'm nervous we didn't bd enough...wish we woulda worked in a CD 12 and today would of been good as well...but, KMFX!

That definitely should do it :)

i think I have uploaded pic?! i tried to take one but too hard to get it to show up clearly. i have one from my first pregnancy that looks just the same (although a bit lighter than what it actually is)!!
 



Attached Files:







image019.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations Jaz happy and healthy 9mths :happydance::happydance:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations Jaz wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies

I would like to join all of you on trying soy on my next cycle and hopefully get a BFP. I am very new to the concept of soy so would appreciate any help. Are there any ladies that have used soy with longer cycles and still got a BFP?

I have a 35 day cycle. I ovulated on day 22 with a 13 days LP. When would be the best time to take soy? Someone mentioned days 5 - 9 for longer cycles but do you have to start the soy during the time that you have AF? I only have AF for 4 days so I finish AF on CD 4. 

What dosages should I use?

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Jaz :happydance::happydance:

Angel....I would try CD3-7 or CD5-9 nit's up to you and yes you take it during AF. I think a lot of people take 120,120,180,200....basically increasing the dose up to the final day...but not recommended over 200mg. 

Hope that helps...good luck :thumbup:


----------



## angel11

Thanks Glowstar. I think if I have to take it through AF, I would have to do 3-7 as my AF stops on CD4. So 5-9 wont work for me. 

Thanks Hun.


----------



## Scholesy

Yaaaaaay! Congrats Jaz, amazing news :) and I definitely see the line... happy and healthy nine months x x


----------



## Glowstar

Angel, it doesn't really matter when AF starts or finishes those are just the more common days to take it on, cd3-7 might bring ov forward a few days so start your opks earlier than normal xx


----------



## Jaz78

thanks ladies!!



angel11 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I would like to join all of you on trying soy on my next cycle and hopefully get a BFP. I am very new to the concept of soy so would appreciate any help. Are there any ladies that have used soy with longer cycles and still got a BFP?
> 
> I have a 35 day cycle. I ovulated on day 22 with a 13 days LP. When would be the best time to take soy? Someone mentioned days 5 - 9 for longer cycles but do you have to start the soy during the time that you have AF? I only have AF for 4 days so I finish AF on CD 4.
> 
> What dosages should I use?
> 
> Thanks ladies.

I just got a BFP using soy with long cycles. Much longer than yours - 35 days seems very short relative to mine!! It brought O forward for me, i'm not sure how much (as i'm not sure exactly when I O'd) but usually I'd only be Oing about now. Best to read through some of this thread or google soy to work out what dosage you are comfortable with. Everyone does different things. I took it CD3-7 150mg per day.


----------



## ann89

Do any of you ladies know if you can use soy with having PCOS?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I think they discourage it but I can't remember where I read that.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Read here


----------



## ann89

Ok thanks :)


----------



## prettymachine

Jaz78 said:


> STP!!! (small thin positive pregnancy test!)
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! I did two and both definitely had a second line, just very small and thin, exactly like it was when i conceived my daughter!!!!

i told you!!! yay!!! congrats!


----------



## angel11

Thanks for all the responses ladies. Had a big temp shift today so hoping just perhaps, I might get a BFP. If not, I will use so from CD 3-7 as I wouldn't mind having shorter cycles. Thanks for the tip on using OPK's sooner to ensure I catch my O date. 

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## lucyoz34

Jazz that's amazing news hun  congratulations!!! Wow for soy, seems so good!! 

I'm on cd5 second cycle with soy, have pre-warned OH that he's going to be very busy for about five days next week lol!


----------



## melissattc199

I have a question. I bought the soy isoflavone concentrate about 7 months ago but have never used them. I was told that it would be good to take to help get rid of facial hair growth, which I do have. But reading that its like clomid, I am really in shock. I didn't research anything.(stupid) I have been ttc for 13 years now. I was told 3 years ago that I do have PCOS. So my question is... I just started my cycle on July 22 after not having a cycle since Feb 18(last day I started). So when should I start to take them and how many??? Thanks


----------



## ann89

melissattc199 said:


> I have a question. I bought the soy isoflavone concentrate about 7 months ago but have never used them. I was told that it would be good to take to help get rid of facial hair growth, which I do have. But reading that its like clomid, I am really in shock. I didn't research anything.(stupid) I have been ttc for 13 years now. I was told 3 years ago that I do have PCOS. So my question is... I just started my cycle on July 22 after not having a cycle since Feb 18(last day I started). So when should I start to take them and how many??? Thanks

I've read you should'nt take soy is you have pcos. I have wanted to try it but seems as tho I can't.. :( Since I also have pcos. Have you gone to the dr for you long cycles? They can give you stuff for the hair growth I believe spirolatene? Or something I'm sure I spelt it wrong. Or they could put you on metformin and sense it seems as long your cycles are so long you rarely ovulate and they'd prob. let you try clomid.


----------



## melissattc199

I have been put on clomid, all the dosages they have and didn't O. My cycles were getting reg for a year, then in march of this year AF didn't come. After about 6 years of going back and forth to the doc we just kinda gave up on them and just put in all in God's hands. But I just want to be healty.


----------



## melissattc199

I have just been put of practice for charting and all that for a long time now and dont' seem to remember any of that stuff now. The 2nd to last doc I went to, told me that I would probably never get pg and I should just stop trying. Which broke my heart and I did give up, for awhile. Then I started to lose weight and in July 2008 I had a miscarriage, didnt' even know that I was pg. I was about 11 weeks. So after not having a cycle since Feb. of this year I went and bought a hpt like every week, always neg. then went and got a blood test and it was neg. I am just like a little lost duck now.


----------



## ann89

I'm so sorry to hear about the dr. saying that. I'd agree there always still a chance to get pregnant. I know a girl who a dr. told her the same thing and she is now 10 weeks pregnant. 

Your cycles sounds like mine. I've completely stopped ovulating and getting an af. I havn't had an actual af since before having my daughter. I'm trying to loose weight and diet since seems to help most people with pcos. And this is the most I've ever weighed in my life so I think that has something to do with this all.


----------



## melissattc199

Thank you. I have always been a "big girl" right now is the most I have ever weighed. I was really doing good on the diet I was on before I had the mc. So I would like to believe that was one of the reasons I was able to get pg when I was told I coudn't. But after that I was scared to get back on the diet, which was all natural. But just didn't want to take a chance.


----------



## melissattc199

I think that I do O some cycles, not all. The only sign that I do O is just the pain on the side. The symptoms of PCOS that I do have are... facial hair, weight problems, as of 2 years ago I am the same wieght, niether gained nor lost any and irregular cycles.


----------



## prettymachine

glowstar! 

i think your ticker is wrong, if your test comes up 3+ you definitely have to be further along! it says on their website for 3+ means you are more than 5 weeks preggy! :)


----------



## ann89

melissattc199 said:


> I think that I do O some cycles, not all. The only sign that I do O is just the pain on the side. The symptoms of PCOS that I do have are... facial hair, weight problems, as of 2 years ago I am the same wieght, niether gained nor lost any and irregular cycles.

Opps I mean't I'm trying to loose weight.. not.. not trying. I corrected that.

I also weight the most I have in my life and that's when all my problems started. I'm 5'1 and weight 198. When I got pregnant with my daughter I weighed 175 and had cycles then. So I'd at least like to get down to that. But I'd love to get down to 150. I've been dieting for only 4 days and I just weight myself today that's when I found out I weighed 198. Two weeks after I had my daughter I weighed 185. And I must have gained almost 15 lbs in 5 months. :/ 

I also have high testosterone levels. And I havn't seen hair grow on my face yet. But I do get dark course hairs on my breasts, by my belly botton, and on my feet and fingers.


----------



## Jaz78

melissattc199 said:


> I have a question. I bought the soy isoflavone concentrate about 7 months ago but have never used them. I was told that it would be good to take to help get rid of facial hair growth, which I do have. But reading that its like clomid, I am really in shock. I didn't research anything.(stupid) I have been ttc for 13 years now. I was told 3 years ago that I do have PCOS. So my question is... I just started my cycle on July 22 after not having a cycle since Feb 18(last day I started). So when should I start to take them and how many??? Thanks

I read that it shouldnt be used with certain types of pcos. depends exactly what is wrong. i think i have pcos and it worked fine for me :) If you are going to do it you need to start asap. Today (26th) is last day you should start.

Sorry about all the problems you have had TTC. thats really awful


----------



## Glowstar

prettymachine said:


> glowstar!
> 
> i think your ticker is wrong, if your test comes up 3+ you definitely have to be further along! it says on their website for 3+ means you are more than 5 weeks preggy! :)

:haha: I know I am just going by when I 'think' I ovulated as didn't start charting until mid cycle. In fact FF has me a day behind my ticker :winkwink: In theory I could be a couple of days ahead. I suppose I won't find out until my scan. Hoping to get an early one :winkwink: FX'd I make it that far :wacko:


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar - your gonna have a sticky bean this time!!! I know it :)


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> glowstar!
> 
> i think your ticker is wrong, if your test comes up 3+ you definitely have to be further along! it says on their website for 3+ means you are more than 5 weeks preggy! :)
> 
> :haha: I know I am just going by when I 'think' I ovulated as didn't start charting until mid cycle. In fact FF has me a day behind my ticker :winkwink: In theory I could be a couple of days ahead. I suppose I won't find out until my scan. Hoping to get an early one :winkwink: FX'd I make it that far :wacko:Click to expand...

maybe since you hadnt been charting, ff thinks you had your "peak" because your temp was higher that day but really your peak was way before :) i am suprised they havent scheduled your scan yet! i know over here if you have had a mc they watch you like a hawk!


----------



## ann89

Jaz78 said:


> melissattc199 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question. I bought the soy isoflavone concentrate about 7 months ago but have never used them. I was told that it would be good to take to help get rid of facial hair growth, which I do have. But reading that its like clomid, I am really in shock. I didn't research anything.(stupid) I have been ttc for 13 years now. I was told 3 years ago that I do have PCOS. So my question is... I just started my cycle on July 22 after not having a cycle since Feb 18(last day I started). So when should I start to take them and how many??? Thanks
> 
> I read that it shouldnt be used with certain types of pcos. depends exactly what is wrong. i think i have pcos and it worked fine for me :) If you are going to do it you need to start asap. Today (26th) is last day you should start.
> 
> Sorry about all the problems you have had TTC. thats really awfulClick to expand...

Hey if you ever find out what kind of pcos it is .. can you let me know?


----------



## Scholesy

Ann89 - I too have PCOS and this is my second cycle on soy. Jaz is right, it depends what type of PCOS you have, if you are estrogen-dominant (high levels) then soy won't do you any favours. My FSH/LH ratio is off and my estrogen levels are a bit up/down. My doc is going to prescribe me clomid if we don't conceive by August so I figured soy couldn't hurt for a couple of cycles. It has definitely shortened them, from 9/10 weeks to 6 weeks x


----------



## Glowstar

prettymachine said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> glowstar!
> 
> i think your ticker is wrong, if your test comes up 3+ you definitely have to be further along! it says on their website for 3+ means you are more than 5 weeks preggy! :)
> 
> :haha: I know I am just going by when I 'think' I ovulated as didn't start charting until mid cycle. In fact FF has me a day behind my ticker :winkwink: In theory I could be a couple of days ahead. I suppose I won't find out until my scan. Hoping to get an early one :winkwink: FX'd I make it that far :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe since you hadnt been charting, ff thinks you had your "peak" because your temp was higher that day but really your peak was way before :) i am suprised they havent scheduled your scan yet! i know over here if you have had a mc they watch you like a hawk!Click to expand...

If you look at my chart...you'll see why my ticker is what it is.....it should actually really say 4+5 but I upped it a day as I'm not 100% sure. Also going by when we BD'd I could only be a couple days more than that.....2 probably at the most. I've got Midwife next week so going to try and push for an early scan...FX'd. I have been cramping a lot which is doing my head in...and feel really sick today :sick::sick: which only seems to come on in the evenings.


----------



## melissattc199

Thank you all. It has been tough, but not going to give up. The last doc I went to he was the first one that ever told me I had PCOS. Don't know what type tho. What would the soy do if I did take them?


----------



## ann89

Not too too if I'm estrogen dominent. The only thing I do know if that I have high levels of testostrone.


----------



## melissattc199

I started getting facial hair when I was about 15. Back then my cycles were always reg. until I was 14 and didn't have a cycle for 4 months. My mom took me to a doc and got some pills so from then till I was about 19(been married for a year) my cycles went crazy. Thats when I started going to the doc. Now I get hair on my breasts, whole stomach, lower back, feet and toes. Its crazy. No one if my family has this. The women anyways lol. My sisters have not had any problems getting pg. The only person in my family that did was my great aunt.


----------



## prettymachine

Glowstar said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> glowstar!
> 
> i think your ticker is wrong, if your test comes up 3+ you definitely have to be further along! it says on their website for 3+ means you are more than 5 weeks preggy! :)
> 
> :haha: I know I am just going by when I 'think' I ovulated as didn't start charting until mid cycle. In fact FF has me a day behind my ticker :winkwink: In theory I could be a couple of days ahead. I suppose I won't find out until my scan. Hoping to get an early one :winkwink: FX'd I make it that far :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe since you hadnt been charting, ff thinks you had your "peak" because your temp was higher that day but really your peak was way before :) i am suprised they havent scheduled your scan yet! i know over here if you have had a mc they watch you like a hawk!Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at my chart...you'll see why my ticker is what it is.....it should actually really say 4+5 but I upped it a day as I'm not 100% sure. Also going by when we BD'd I could only be a couple days more than that.....2 probably at the most. I've got Midwife next week so going to try and push for an early scan...FX'd. I have been cramping a lot which is doing my head in...and feel really sick today :sick::sick: which only seems to come on in the evenings.Click to expand...

well lets hope there is only one in there if you had strong enough hormones to get the 3+!!! 

i was under 5 weeks when i started getting sick too... while i hated it, it reminded me baby was still good in there. (mostly, i hated it though lol)

dont even worry about cramping... even today i think about 5 different times i felt like you do right before AF starts... possibly some cruel joke but of course pregnancy has to feel exactly like af!


----------



## Jaz78

yeah i am cramping on and off all the time too. it is an annoying pregnancy symptom!! I have already been nauseous for 1.5 weeks so before i must have even been 4 weeks. Everything is happening way quicker this pregnancy than my last one.


----------



## Glowstar

I never cramped with my first two pregnancies, only this one and the one I just lost :-/ unfortunately having a MC totally takes away any joy you should be feeling right now and replaces it with fear :-(


----------



## poppy666

Totally understand the fear Glowstar, i had terrible cramps with this one and week 13 i actually thought it was the end.... the innocents of pregnancy has gone now after a loss and i still get scared now Huge hugs sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Poppy, I really didn't know that, so sorry you've had a bad time. It truly does take away the enjoyment, I just want to fast forward time. I did have bad cramps with my 2nd around 14 weeks, enough to phone NHS 24 but was assured it was just uterus stretching etc.
Touch wood, things have been a bit better today, will see how long it lasts! I have been trying to drink loads of water to see if it makes a difference. Have been feeling sick but strangely enough more in the evenings and at bedtime. 
:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i got evening sickness with korben which was better than morning lol this one got it all day till bedtime but thankfully only in week 8 and 9 x


----------



## prettymachine

i know what you mean... every time i have any kind of pain i worry its the end... with my MC i had really bad back cramps... so when i had back cramps this time i went to the hospital! everything was fine... but until she is in my arms, i am still going to freak out over every little thing... its something all of us are going to unfortuneately going to have 40 weeks of :( :hugs:


----------



## PandaLuv31

Just popping over from wtt to ask a quick question. Poppy & Pretty Machine (and/or anyone else who knows), there have been some recent debates over in the other forums (wtt & ttc) about taking soy and the main questions are: Does soy still work if you already have normal cycles and O regularly? Does it only work if you have irregular cycles and not O'ing? If you do have regular cycles and take it, does it actually mess them up?

Thanks for your help with this! :flower:

(I am sure these questions have already been answered this somewhere in the thread but I have not had a chance to read back through the whole thing).


----------



## poppy666

I had regular 28 day cycles and as far as i was aware ovulated as normal every month. The month i tried Soy i ovulated on CD18 and got my BFP ( first time temping) . Sadly MMC'd that pregnancy so tried Soy again once af returned 7wks later and luckily i ovulated earlier on CD10 and got my BFP and here i am :happydance:

Hope that helps.


----------



## PandaLuv31

poppy666 said:


> I had regular 28 day cycles and as far as i was aware ovulated as normal every month. The month i tried Soy i ovulated on CD18 and got my BFP ( first time temping) . Sadly MMC'd that pregnancy so tried Soy again once af returned 7wks later and luckily i ovulated earlier on CD10 and got my BFP and here i am :happydance:
> 
> Hope that helps.

Thank you so much for replying! Sorry about your previous loss and very happy for your new coming soy bundle of joy!!! :cloud9::happydance:. I have regular 25-26 day cycles and I have done a few test cycles so I know that I Ov regularly. I already bought the soy for when I start ttc in Sept, so I think I will give it a try! :thumbup: Thanks, again, for sharing your soy stories with me.:flower:


----------



## prettymachine

PandaLuv31 said:


> Just popping over from wtt to ask a quick question. Poppy & Pretty Machine (and/or anyone else who knows), there have been some recent debates over in the other forums (wtt & ttc) about taking soy and the main questions are: Does soy still work if you already have normal cycles and O regularly? Does it only work if you have irregular cycles and not O'ing? If you do have regular cycles and take it, does it actually mess them up?
> 
> Thanks for your help with this! :flower:
> 
> (I am sure these questions have already been answered this somewhere in the thread but I have not had a chance to read back through the whole thing).

i had regular cycles until i started ttc(of course lol) but in my 6 months ttc they ranged from a normal 28 to about 33 days. i was OVing but i took soy to have stronger OV and bigger, healthier eggs. worked frist time for me!

and i have seen plenty of examples on here of women taking it with either irregular cycles, or not OVing that had their cycles shortened and/or were able to finally OV:thumbup:


----------



## PandaLuv31

prettymachine said:


> PandaLuv31 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping over from wtt to ask a quick question. Poppy & Pretty Machine (and/or anyone else who knows), there have been some recent debates over in the other forums (wtt & ttc) about taking soy and the main questions are: Does soy still work if you already have normal cycles and O regularly? Does it only work if you have irregular cycles and not O'ing? If you do have regular cycles and take it, does it actually mess them up?
> 
> Thanks for your help with this! :flower:
> 
> (I am sure these questions have already been answered this somewhere in the thread but I have not had a chance to read back through the whole thing).
> 
> i had regular cycles until i started ttc(of course lol) but in my 6 months ttc they ranged from a normal 28 to about 33 days. i was OVing but i took soy to have stronger OV and bigger, healthier eggs. worked frist time for me!
> 
> and i have seen plenty of examples on here of women taking it with either irregular cycles, or not OVing that had their cycles shortened and/or were able to finally OV:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for your response! Congrats on your soy baby! :happydance: So, from what both you & Poppy have said, it can actually work for some people with regular cycles (love the thing you said about stronger Ov and bigger, healthier eggs - this is what I am trying for since my cycles are already pretty regular). And it also works well for certain people with irregular cycles or problems with not Ov'ing. This is great information and I really appreciate you two answering these questions. Can't wait to try soy! I will update you & let u know how it works for me in Sept. Thanks, again! :flower:


----------



## debzie

Good morning all 

AF has finally arrived after my miscarriage and so I will be taking soy again cd 3-7 160mg first few days then upping it to 200mg as I did with my bfp cycle.

Hello panda I have regular cycles 30-31 days and ov cd 17. I took soy for two cycles ovd on the same day and got my bfp on the second go unfortunately I miscarried.....


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Debz hope it works for you same as it worked for me after my mmc :hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

good luck debzie!


----------



## PandaLuv31

debzie said:


> Hello panda I have regular cycles 30-31 days and ov cd 17. I took soy for two cycles ovd on the same day and got my bfp on the second go unfortunately I miscarried.....

So sorry for your loss, Debzie.:hugs: I appreciate you sharing your soy experience. :flower: I see that it does work and I'm glad to hear that you are going to be using it again. After hearing all of you girls experiences with it, I am really excited to try it soon. :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## debzie

Thanks pregnant ladies.

Panda your welcome look forward to seeing you very soon.


----------



## Babykiser

hello to all the wonderful ladies on this thread! I am new here so I hope you dont mind that I join u. First off I want to send big hugs to you debzie! I am so sorry for your lost.

Well my short story is my and DH started TTC for #1 in Sept 2010, found out we were expecting in Feb 2011 and to our surprise identical twins!!! Sadly about 8 weeks along(end of March 2011) my little babies passed away :( One of the worst days of my life!! Decided to let them pass naturally, which took about 4 weeks. Got my 1st period at the end of May and have been TTC since.....feels like a never ending process. July marks my 3rd cycle since my miscarriage, on CD2 today. Been doing lots of research and I will be taking the soy on CD3-7, hoping for a BFP this month!! Sending lots of baby dust to everyone and lets make this month a GOOD one for us all!!!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## susan123

hi just after some advice

i had a mc nearly 3 weeks ago and still bleeding on and off i got pg on my 3rd round of clomid so have to go back to docs in september and he will refer me back to hospital... if they dont give me any clomid im considering the soy

i took clomid on days 2-6 50g so do i take the soy the same way and in the same strength?


----------



## debzie

Welcome babykiser and thanks for your kind words I too had a twin pregnancy that ended in miscarriage in november last yr I was10 weeks but they stopped growing around 8. Its devestating I know exactly how you feel so sorry for your losses. Hopefully soy will work first cycle. Good luck. 

Hi susan123 soy is half the strength of clomid so you take double you would therefore have to take 100mg but it depends what dose soy you can find. Here in the uk most of us get it from tesco which are 40mg tablets thats what I have. Good luck hun and sorry for your loss. I am taking soy my first af following a miscarriage. X


----------



## Babykiser

Thanks debzie!! I am hoping for good things this cycle, today will be my first dose of soy, I am still not sure how much to take. I've read so many different ways to take it, any suggestions?


----------



## Babykiser

Also debzie it seems as if we are both on CD3 today! :) Maybe we can cheer each other on waiting for our BFP!!! Since my mmc my cycles have been about 30-35 days w/ O on CD 17, 18 or 19. I am excited to get back on the baby train! Sticky baby dust for us this month!


----------



## debzie

Sounds like a plan babykiser, I am taking the same dose as I did for my bfp cycle 160mg for the first 3 days then upping it to 200mg the last, just take what you are comfortable with chick. I take mine all at night to reduce the side effects. Main ones I have experienced is headache, hot flushes and nausea. Following the last mmc I was a 30-31 day cycle with ov on cd 17-19 too how very strange. Soy brought mine forward to cd 17 mind. I use opks and temp. I am going on hols on the 10th august so should ov while we are out in ibiza will try my best to check in hun and give some support. Good luck and some extra sticky baby dust for you too. x


----------



## Babykiser

Ok I will have to figure out what I want to do, but hopefully your plan works for you. I may try a small dose and increase everyday. I hope you have a good time while you are away! Good luck to u as well! I will be sure to post my hopefully sucessfully plan.


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, i havent posted in awhile. i took soy cd 3-7... instead of opk's i used bbt... anywho my last 3 cycles were 22,24,30.... today is cd 24 and im quite on edge... any little feeling or cramp down there im like oh boy, here she comes...


----------



## Babykiser

chocobunni, how much soy did you take during those days? and did you O sooner than expected or later? lastly have you tested yet or just waiting? sorry for so many questions, im new to the soy thing and this will be my first cycle trying it out. Well lots of baby dust to you and hope aunt flo doesnt show her face for atleast the next 9 months :)


----------



## debzie

Good luck cocobuni i was convinced af was on her eay ehen i got my bfp don't give up hope yet. X


----------



## Babykiser

So a quick update on me...yesterday I started taking the soy, I took 3 tablets which equal 120mg. I took them at 10pm last night and the only side effect I noticed was hot flashes. I was awake for a couple hours after I had taken the soy and I experienced nothing else, and the hot flashes did not last long at all. So at this point I am pretty excited and I can't wait to see whats to come. hopefully i will be posting a BFP in the next couple weeks!!


----------



## beccad

Good luck babykiser! I've read (parts of!) this thread with interest. There seems to be so many BFPs!


----------



## Babykiser

thanks beccad! I am hoping to be another successful soy user!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck ladies and dont be dis-hearted if first cycle it dont work, a lot of ladies got BFP on 2/3rd cycle :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Yoga_Baby

Hi Ladies-

Hope you don't mind me jumping in, but I would like to start taking Soy this month...I am really confused by the bottle I got as to how much I should take. This was the only kind I could find at the store:

Amount per serving:
Soy bean extract: 1000 mg (yes that's 1000)
Standardized to 2.5-3.5% [25-35 mg] isoflavones

There aren't any other ingredients...so my question is does that mean I should take 30 mg and multiply to get up to 80-100 mg of the isoflavones? So 3 pills a day? Why is the 1000 mg so high? Most of the other ones I have seen ladies post have been in the 400 mg range. I'm scared of taking way too much...can anyone help???


----------



## gardenofedens

glowstar & prettymachine - what kind of hpt is it that tells you about how far along you are?


----------



## Miss Redknob

gardenofedens said:


> glowstar & prettymachine - what kind of hpt is it that tells you about how far along you are?

Clearblue Digital with Conception Indicator..


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> glowstar & prettymachine - what kind of hpt is it that tells you about how far along you are?

like PP said, its a clearblue one. unfortunately they dont have them in the US :'( i wish they did! did you get a +, did i miss something?!?


----------



## gardenofedens

me? no, i haven't gotten my bfp yet. I'm hoping for this cycle though. I'm 5dpo and will be testing 8/13 when AF is 4 days late...if she's late!


----------



## Bubbles_75

ann89 said:


> Have any of you ladies heared of using soy with a underactive thyroid? My dr. said mine is in the normal range but on the low side.

I have an underactive thyroid and take thyroid replacement therapy. I took soy and had no complications. Even got prego the 1st month. I wouldn't hesitate to try it!! Best of luck!!


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> me? no, i haven't gotten my bfp yet. I'm hoping for this cycle though. I'm 5dpo and will be testing 8/13 when AF is 4 days late...if she's late!

haha ok..."pregnancy brain" is no myth... i couldnt remember if you had already gotten a + and i forgot, or if i missed it, lol. 4 days late is late! i got my :bfp: at 11dpo.


----------



## Bubbles_75

ann89 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the dr. saying that. I'd agree there always still a chance to get pregnant. I know a girl who a dr. told her the same thing and she is now 10 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Your cycles sounds like mine. I've completely stopped ovulating and getting an af. I havn't had an actual af since before having my daughter. I'm trying to loose weight and diet since seems to help most people with pcos. And this is the most I've ever weighed in my life so I think that has something to do with this all.

Soy is fine for people with PCOS as long as you are taking it like all of us are. Just as you would clomid. Clomid is recommended all the time, as well as Femara. The problem with soy lies with continued use over your entire cycle, as with being a regular staple in your diet. Try cutting out SUGAR and processed foods. Big no no for people with PCOS. Add Royal Jelly/Bee pollen and Maca root to your diet and you'll be prego in no time. But.....the insulin/blood glucose system is a little haywire with PCOS and going low carb for a while can make all the difference. Just a bit of personal experience. Best of luck!!


----------



## gardenofedens

prettymachine said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> me? no, i haven't gotten my bfp yet. I'm hoping for this cycle though. I'm 5dpo and will be testing 8/13 when AF is 4 days late...if she's late!
> 
> haha ok..."pregnancy brain" is no myth... i couldnt remember if you had already gotten a + and i forgot, or if i missed it, lol. 4 days late is late! i got my :bfp: at 11dpo.Click to expand...

Yea, 4 days late would be late but I don't want to waste hpts. Believe me, you'd know if I'd gotten my bfp. My tickers would be updated instantly! lol. My usual LP is 14 days and I chart my temps too so I can generally tell by about 12dpo if my temps are going up or down anyway. If my temps were still high, I'd definitely cave and test early! hehe

Fingers crossed for some twins!


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> me? no, i haven't gotten my bfp yet. I'm hoping for this cycle though. I'm 5dpo and will be testing 8/13 when AF is 4 days late...if she's late!
> 
> haha ok..."pregnancy brain" is no myth... i couldnt remember if you had already gotten a + and i forgot, or if i missed it, lol. 4 days late is late! i got my :bfp: at 11dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, 4 days late would be late but I don't want to waste hpts. Believe me, you'd know if I'd gotten my bfp. My tickers would be updated instantly! lol. My usual LP is 14 days and I chart my temps too so I can generally tell by about 12dpo if my temps are going up or down anyway. If my temps were still high, I'd definitely cave and test early! hehe
> 
> Fingers crossed for some twins!Click to expand...

dont let temps deceive you though... my + cycle my temps were the lowest they had been in my 6 months ttc...

and to satisfy the testing... i bought a ton of dollar tree tests so i could test every day lol! when i had gotten faint lines 2 days in a row, i used a first response... and waited a few days after that to use a digi... the dollar tree ones totally work! i used their OPKs too. they also worked for me!


----------



## gardenofedens

i have some ics too but I would still rather wait until AF is late and not waste them. :) Good to know about your temps being low though....was it during the winter or anything though? My average temps are higher now than they were six months ago but that's just because the average temp outside is higher too...


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> i have some ics too but I would still rather wait until AF is late and not waste them. :) Good to know about your temps being low though....was it during the winter or anything though? My average temps are higher now than they were six months ago but that's just because the average temp outside is higher too...

it was winter... but san diego winter isn't really "winter" lol. my temps now are still the same as they were in winter... about 97.6 avg,... and thats 8 months pregnant in 80 degree weather lol.

ohhh i had ICs too... 10miu ones... those worked too lol.


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh yea, San Diego winter certainly isn't winter like it would be elsewhere, lol. Temps are pretty temperate up here in the Bay Area too. I just changed my chart overlay to see the difference in temps and they're actually spot on....weird, I could have sworn they were higher now. Oh well, my mistake. :)

Have you picked a name for your little girl? We're going to name our first Abigail.


----------



## prettymachine

I think our lowest temp where i live was about 36 this winter. I of course was miserable, anyone else from anywhere else probably would have just needed a light sweater lol.

my little girl's name will be Sydney Rhiannon <3


----------



## gardenofedens

beautiful name 

I'd have been freezing my buns off too!


----------



## poppy666

Awww PM thats a lovely name :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

do you have a name yet poppy?


----------



## poppy666

Im stuck between Savannah Rose or Serenity Rose :dohh:


----------



## prettymachine

awww i love the first one!


----------



## prettymachine

either way its the same first 2 initials as my LO <3


----------



## poppy666

Problem being the first one is getting popular :haha: arghhh i got time yet.


----------



## gardenofedens

hmm, I prefer Savannah but they're both beautiful names :)


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Problem being the first one is getting popular :haha: arghhh i got time yet.

is it? i know one savannah...and she's only 2 lol. i guess its less popular here lol


----------



## poppy666

I use to like Destiny Rose, but think ive got enough between the other two lol picking names is hard work.


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> I use to like Destiny Rose, but think ive got enough between the other two lol picking names is hard work.

yes it is! we are naming our little girl after DHs grandfather that passed (he was the male version, sidney) and that was decided before we even started TTC so that was easier on me lol!


----------



## debzie

I like savannah best still poppy. Sydney was my grandfathers name too and i love that name for a girl. Was in our choices for dd but when we saw het we just knew she was an Emily Lauren.


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey ladies, does anyone know why soy use is only recommended for two months at a time?? Would it do any harm to continue it for longer??


----------



## debzie

Some ther ladies may have some more info but this is what I know........prolonged use can increase you risk of developing cysts on your ovaries as clomid can if you are taking it at a higher dose say 100mg plus (equivalent 200mg soy). If you are taking a lower dose of soy then 3 cycles only again like clomid.


----------



## debzie

Hello soy gurus out there.......

So I am on my last day of soy and still have spotting (I did this the first time I took it spotted until cd 9) but with it this time I am still having af like cramps and ovulation pain cm is getting watery too? I don't know if it is the soy of just because its first af following mmc? Any ideas.


----------



## poppy666

Maybe just because of the mmc debz just keep dtd every other day cos you may ovulate early, i ov'd on cd10 x


----------



## debzie

Thanks poppy OH is away until friday so the eggy can stay put for now lol. x


----------



## Babykiser

debzie said:


> Hello soy gurus out there.......
> 
> So I am on my last day of soy and still have spotting (I did this the first time I took it spotted until cd 9) but with it this time I am still having af like cramps and ovulation pain cm is getting watery too? I don't know if it is the soy of just because its first af following mmc? Any ideas.

hey i noticed my cm getting a bit watery too, but this is my 4th cycle since my mmc so i think it is the soy for me. i did have some spotting on cd5 and cd6 and today i have a few belly pains....hopefully the soy is jump starting things for us!! :thumbup: bd as soon as u can!


----------



## debzie

Thanks babykiser will be jumping on oh when he comes home on Friday. C


----------



## babybank

so how many cycles did ya'll use soy to get your BFP :)


----------



## lucyoz34

I'm 4dpo in my second cycle on soy, hoping hoping hoping


----------



## debzie

Babubank my second cycle I got my bfp.

Fingers crossed for you Lucy. X


----------



## Babykiser

debzie have you started using opks yet? we are on the same cd and i was just wondering when you were going to start testing?


----------



## debzie

I did one yesterday as I had an urge to poas but it was stark white. Will see what my temps do if they drop further then I will start only have a few left and dont want to buy anymore for this cycle. Soy only changed my ovulation day by one day. You on the other hand dont know what ir is going to do to your cycle, some ladies have ovulated way earlier. I would say keep an eye on your cm and if it is getting more watery then start. x


----------



## Babykiser

yea thats what i planned on doing, right now it is up in the air with my O date. i took a couple opks this week and they were all negative, tomorrow is cd10 so i will start doing them twice a day! :)


----------



## debzie

Good luck chick and keep me updated


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens-

how are you feeling, any symptom spotting?


----------



## babybank

yesterday was my 5th day using soy :) hoping for a BFP this month :)


----------



## Babykiser

babybank said:


> yesterday was my 5th day using soy :) hoping for a BFP this month :)

:happydance::happydance:hope u catch that egg!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

prettymachine said:


> gardenofedens-
> 
> how are you feeling, any symptom spotting?

Aww, you're so sweet to check in on me! :) I'm 11dpo and feeling okay but pretty sure I'm out....too many AF symptoms. I had a few cramps yesterday and got two pimples which only happens around AF time and I was really stressed and bitchy yesterday. My appetite is still higher than normal though but not as out of control as it was about 4-5 days ago. I'm also not as bloated which is good...I was so bloated I looked like I could have been 3-4 months pregnant! lol. I've had heartburn in the last few days which I've never had before though. And my temperature is still in the third level of temps so I really don't know. I caved and took hpts at 8, 9, and 10dpo but all were negative as expected. My second thermal shift happened at 9dpo so if my temp is still up tomorrow or Monday, I might try another hpt depending on my other symptoms. I was going to today, peed in a cup and everything and then decided I didn't want to know today. We're going to a friend's little girl's second birthday party and they also have a six month old so I'm going to be surrounded by babies all evening. If I got a bfn today, I'd probably be depressed about it and if I got a bfp, I probably wouldn't be able to keep my mouth shut so it's safer to just not test! :)

I'm really hoping this is our month but if not, we're going to try one more cycle of soy and then take a break for a while. The fall/winter season is crazy-busy for me at work so while the higher stress levels will keep me preoccupied, they'll probably also prevent us from much BDing, especially since I'm going back to uni this Fall for my teaching credentials.

I'm trying to get an appt with the dr for us but it's a crazy long waiting list. DH doesn't want to, he thinks that's "taking things too seriously" but I'm really concerned because he was married straight out of high school and off birth control with his ex for four years without ever getting pregnant. I don't want to wait four years and then check to see if something isn't working correctly, you know?

Anyway, sorry for the crazy-long post but that's where I am right now. I may test in a few more days or I may just wait for AF on Tuesday/Wednesday....

How are you feeling?


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> gardenofedens-
> 
> how are you feeling, any symptom spotting?
> 
> Aww, you're so sweet to check in on me! :) I'm 11dpo and feeling okay but pretty sure I'm out....too many AF symptoms. I had a few cramps yesterday and got two pimples which only happens around AF time and I was really stressed and bitchy yesterday. My appetite is still higher than normal though but not as out of control as it was about 4-5 days ago. I'm also not as bloated which is good...I was so bloated I looked like I could have been 3-4 months pregnant! lol. I've had heartburn in the last few days which I've never had before though. And my temperature is still in the third level of temps so I really don't know. I caved and took hpts at 8, 9, and 10dpo but all were negative as expected. My second thermal shift happened at 9dpo so if my temp is still up tomorrow or Monday, I might try another hpt depending on my other symptoms. I was going to today, peed in a cup and everything and then decided I didn't want to know today. We're going to a friend's little girl's second birthday party and they also have a six month old so I'm going to be surrounded by babies all evening. If I got a bfn today, I'd probably be depressed about it and if I got a bfp, I probably wouldn't be able to keep my mouth shut so it's safer to just not test! :)
> 
> I'm really hoping this is our month but if not, we're going to try one more cycle of soy and then take a break for a while. The fall/winter season is crazy-busy for me at work so while the higher stress levels will keep me preoccupied, they'll probably also prevent us from much BDing, especially since I'm going back to uni this Fall for my teaching credentials.
> 
> I'm trying to get an appt with the dr for us but it's a crazy long waiting list. DH doesn't want to, he thinks that's "taking things too seriously" but I'm really concerned because he was married straight out of high school and off birth control with his ex for four years without ever getting pregnant. I don't want to wait four years and then check to see if something isn't working correctly, you know?
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the crazy-long post but that's where I am right now. I may test in a few more days or I may just wait for AF on Tuesday/Wednesday....
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

my first :bfp: was at 11dpo, with 10miu tests, and you could BARELY see a thing... you have been testing a bit early.

bloating and bitchiness sound promising! i was soooo bloated for soo long! and my very first symptom was being super short and irritable toward DH lol! 

i saw my neice yesterday who is also 6 months old(she lives in LA where i grew up so i dont see her much)... i hope you enjoyed your baby time as much as i did ;)


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> gardenofedens-
> 
> how are you feeling, any symptom spotting?
> 
> Aww, you're so sweet to check in on me! :) I'm 11dpo and feeling okay but pretty sure I'm out....too many AF symptoms. I had a few cramps yesterday and got two pimples which only happens around AF time and I was really stressed and bitchy yesterday. My appetite is still higher than normal though but not as out of control as it was about 4-5 days ago. I'm also not as bloated which is good...I was so bloated I looked like I could have been 3-4 months pregnant! lol. I've had heartburn in the last few days which I've never had before though. And my temperature is still in the third level of temps so I really don't know. I caved and took hpts at 8, 9, and 10dpo but all were negative as expected. My second thermal shift happened at 9dpo so if my temp is still up tomorrow or Monday, I might try another hpt depending on my other symptoms. I was going to today, peed in a cup and everything and then decided I didn't want to know today. We're going to a friend's little girl's second birthday party and they also have a six month old so I'm going to be surrounded by babies all evening. If I got a bfn today, I'd probably be depressed about it and if I got a bfp, I probably wouldn't be able to keep my mouth shut so it's safer to just not test! :)
> 
> I'm really hoping this is our month but if not, we're going to try one more cycle of soy and then take a break for a while. The fall/winter season is crazy-busy for me at work so while the higher stress levels will keep me preoccupied, they'll probably also prevent us from much BDing, especially since I'm going back to uni this Fall for my teaching credentials.
> 
> I'm trying to get an appt with the dr for us but it's a crazy long waiting list. DH doesn't want to, he thinks that's "taking things too seriously" but I'm really concerned because he was married straight out of high school and off birth control with his ex for four years without ever getting pregnant. I don't want to wait four years and then check to see if something isn't working correctly, you know?
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the crazy-long post but that's where I am right now. I may test in a few more days or I may just wait for AF on Tuesday/Wednesday....
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

oh! and i am feeling alright... got a lot of LO's stuff set up today :)

but i should be going to sleep for work but i cant stop peeing! lol!


----------



## gardenofedens

prettymachine - I have a new one for ya...

My cycle is odd this month. My pre-ovulation temps were higher than they've ever been but I've heard that's a side effect from the soy. I had a positive OPK on CD13 but didn't have a temp spike until CD16. Then I had a second dip/spike at CD24/25 which would have hopefully made it a triphasic chart. But if I take out the positive OPK, FF moves my ovulation to those days instead which would make me only 4dpo instead of 11dpo. I usually ovulate CD15/16 without soy so I definitely could have on CD17 as FF predicted. But on the other hand, sex is always painful for me after ovulation and this cycle it hasn't been. It's been quite pleasurable until today which just happens to be the first time we've had sex since the second temp rise on CD25. That leads me to believe I didn't ovulate until then and am only 4dpo. But I had only creamy CM at that time - lots on CD24 and TONS of it on CD25 - to the point that it felt like my period had started...but not watery/ewcm. And the positive OPK at CD13...I guess that could have been because of the soy I took maybe? I took 120mg on CD6,7,8 and 160mg on CD9. But if I go by my CM, I ovulated on CD16. Ugh - so confusing!!! Any ideas?

Oh and yea, the birthday party was fun. The two two years olds were a hoot and the fourish year old was adorable. The six month old and five month old were cute. The six month old boy is HUGE compared to the five month old little girl! It was fun.

Glad you're feeling well minus the constant need to use the restroom! Not too much longer for you! :D


----------



## prettymachine

have you thought of the possibilty of you ovulated twice? it happens! for me my OPK was way more accurate than my temps my soy month. however it really felt like i was OV on around cd6...which is pretty ridiculous(i did 110 cd 2-5)...but i had the most EWCM i have ever had that day, and so much ovary pinching!(we BD that day to be safe) but i had pos OPK around cd 13 or so(cant remember that far back lol)... what funny is LO has measured ahead this whole time... my due date based on LMP is sept 20...but she measures due sept 12! i am very curious to see when she shows...if its rather early i have a hunch i may have OV twice, too :)


----------



## poppy666

Hey PM had my scan and deffo a girl still :haha:
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND MANCHESTER_14.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_12.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Coltsmommy

Do you ladies mind me joining? I am spotting right now so AF should be here full force today or tomorrow. The doctor wanted me on clomid 50mg from cd3-7 because he thinks my ovulation is very weak. I am very scared of the side effects of Clomid so I am going to do 120mg of soy on cd 3-7 instead since the side effects aren't supposed to be as bad as Clomid. I have a GREAT feeling about this month!


----------



## poppy666

Welcome aboard and fx'd this is your month sweetie :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

prettymachine said:


> have you thought of the possibilty of you ovulated twice? it happens! for me my OPK was way more accurate than my temps my soy month. however it really felt like i was OV on around cd6...which is pretty ridiculous(i did 110 cd 2-5)...but i had the most EWCM i have ever had that day, and so much ovary pinching!(we BD that day to be safe) but i had pos OPK around cd 13 or so(cant remember that far back lol)... what funny is LO has measured ahead this whole time... my due date based on LMP is sept 20...but she measures due sept 12! i am very curious to see when she shows...if its rather early i have a hunch i may have OV twice, too :)

Well now that's certainly an interesting idea.....I wonder what that would do to my AF....would my LP start again after the second temp rise or come on Wed as due from the first temp rise?? Very strange to think about!


----------



## lucyoz34

Poppy gorgeous scan pics, congratulations on being team pink 

Im 7dpo today, second round of soy, praying I dont start spotting again this cycle. I took vitB complex100 as well, it had better work!


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Hey PM had my scan and deffo a girl still :haha:

she is such a cutie!!! i had a fluid check scan the other day and mine is DEFINITELY still a girl too... it was VERY undeniable... yay we can both relax a little!!! :cloud9:


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> have you thought of the possibilty of you ovulated twice? it happens! for me my OPK was way more accurate than my temps my soy month. however it really felt like i was OV on around cd6...which is pretty ridiculous(i did 110 cd 2-5)...but i had the most EWCM i have ever had that day, and so much ovary pinching!(we BD that day to be safe) but i had pos OPK around cd 13 or so(cant remember that far back lol)... what funny is LO has measured ahead this whole time... my due date based on LMP is sept 20...but she measures due sept 12! i am very curious to see when she shows...if its rather early i have a hunch i may have OV twice, too :)
> 
> Well now that's certainly an interesting idea.....I wonder what that would do to my AF....would my LP start again after the second temp rise or come on Wed as due from the first temp rise?? Very strange to think about!Click to expand...

im pretty sure women get their AF the same when the ovulate twice? maybe google it lol!


----------



## debzie

Noting ladies.

Poppy your scan pics ate amazing she is such a cutie allready.

Garden each time i take soy it does strange things to my cycle. The cycle i got my bfp i had a strange temp increase then decrease either ovulated twice or my body tried failed yhen did it again. You can ovulate twice up to.2 weeks. apart and your lp.would've lengthened due to the hormone chain of the second folicle. Looked it up when I was expecting twins and one was meaduring less than the other. Fingers crossed for you hun.

Pm time flies not long now. Hope you are well.

Well I have Baltic temps at the moment way lower that all my previous cycles still following the same run up to ov pattern nay ovulate a day or so earlier. This month I have ewcm though really early and have had days of it. Last cycle I took soy I did not. Opks now have a line but a way off positive. See what hapoens in the next few days. Getting exciting.


----------



## Babykiser

debzie- glad to see things are on there way! hope u get that positive opk soon! :) not sure whats going on in my body at the moment....today my cm is not 100% dry, but alot dryer than my other days, have not had any O pains, and no positive opks :( i know im probably just not ready to O yet, but i want time to fast forward a bit. my body needs to get in gear and make something happen.


----------



## gardenofedens

prettymachine said:


> im pretty sure women get their AF the same when the ovulate twice? maybe google it lol!




debzie said:


> Garden each time i take soy it does strange things to my cycle. The cycle i got my bfp i had a strange temp increase then decrease either ovulated twice or my body tried failed yhen did it again. You can ovulate twice up to.2 weeks. apart and your lp.would've lengthened due to the hormone chain of the second folicle. Looked it up when I was expecting twins and one was meaduring less than the other. Fingers crossed for you hun.

Thanks for the info ladies! I'm officially 14dpo today and my temp increased by .2 degrees. This happened before (the increase before AF) in my April cycle so I still think AF could be here tomorrow since I've gotten BFNs each time I've tested but I'm still holding out hope! I have exactly 80 points in the Fertilty Friend "Early Pregnancy Signs" estimator but I also had that in a previous cycle so again, not certain but holding out hope. lol

Fingers crossed for all of you and hope we all get our bfps soon! :flower:


----------



## Babykiser

ooooo this is exciting gardenofedens!! i really hope u get ur :bfp: the witch better stay far away from you!!!


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> im pretty sure women get their AF the same when the ovulate twice? maybe google it lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Garden each time i take soy it does strange things to my cycle. The cycle i got my bfp i had a strange temp increase then decrease either ovulated twice or my body tried failed yhen did it again. You can ovulate twice up to.2 weeks. apart and your lp.would've lengthened due to the hormone chain of the second folicle. Looked it up when I was expecting twins and one was meaduring less than the other. Fingers crossed for you hun.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info ladies! I'm officially 14dpo today and my temp increased by .2 degrees. This happened before (the increase before AF) in my April cycle so I still think AF could be here tomorrow since I've gotten BFNs each time I've tested but I'm still holding out hope! I have exactly 80 points in the Fertilty Friend "Early Pregnancy Signs" estimator but I also had that in a previous cycle so again, not certain but holding out hope. lol
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you and hope we all get our bfps soon! :flower:Click to expand...

i've still got my fingers crossed for you! lol.


----------



## gardenofedens

thanks! isn't it pathetic that I want it to be bed time so that I can wake up sooner and take my temp again!? oy...obsessed! lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hi ladies! :hi:

I decided to take soy after doing some research & reading this thread during my last cycle.. I'm on CD 6 & just finished my last day of Soy Isoflavones..

Just wanted to introduce myself!! :hugs:


----------



## Babykiser

gardenofedens said:


> thanks! isn't it pathetic that I want it to be bed time so that I can wake up sooner and take my temp again!? oy...obsessed! lol

i just wanted to say that your temps look fantastic!:thumbup: hopefully ur :bfp: is on the way


----------



## Babykiser

FloridaGirl21 said:


> hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> I decided to take soy after doing some research & reading this thread during my last cycle.. I'm on CD 6 & just finished my last day of Soy Isoflavones..
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself!! :hugs:

welcome floridagirl!! i also took soy this cycle...cd3-7. so far no complaints yet. hope u get ur soy :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## gardenofedens

15dpo, haven't tested since 12dpo (bfn). AF is due today so temp should have come down but actually went up by .2 again. OH and I went to the dr this morning to start the process of tests, etc. since it's been 6 months. They didn't want to do an hcg blood test since I'm not officially late but they did test for a bunch of other things including pcos which is good. My cycles are fairly regular (26-33 days) and my temps show I've ovulated every month since I started taking my BBT but I'm still worried about it so glad they're testing for it. For the past few months I haven't gotten my period until early afternoon so I still have a few more hours before I'm officially "late" but I'm really really hoping the :witch: doesn't arrive!! I'll probably test tomorrow morning even though I had originally planned to wait until Saturday. I'm going out of town on Sunday - flying to the East Coast - which I'm really worried about if I am in fact pregnant but it's for work so I don't have a choice.....

Anyway, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Babykiser

these are good signs!!! and about the flying thing, i know people say its bad, but i asked my dr about that because i had my mc after i had flew and she said that flying wont cause a mc. not in early stages anyway...thats just what my ob said. hope everything goes well.


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea, I've read that online as well but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## prettymachine

wht i have heard is it is safe to fly up until about 36 weeks...and then it could cause labor, not miscarriage :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Still no AF but still testing BFN :(


----------



## Babykiser

that hcg is just taking its sweet time! hang in there! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

i hope so! Really kicking myself for not more specifically asking for a blood test this morning. They drew blood for all the other tests anyway....ugh. oh well


----------



## Babykiser

hopefully ur little bean is just taking his/her time to get all snuggled up for the next 9 mths! ur chart is great and af has yet to show her UGLY face! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea, I'm kinda wondering if I possibly ovulated on CD24 instead and the positive OPK was related to taking Soy? Then I'd only be 7dpo....

:sex: usually only hurts after ovulation and it didn't start hurting until CD28. I had TONS of creamy/lotiony CM on CD24/25 but not watery/ewcm. My post-ov temps between ovulation and the second rise are kinda similar to previous month's temps but if ovulation was actually at the second rise, they'd be nothing like previous cycles. So I guess I still think I ovulated on CD16 but really not liking I haven't gotten my bfp or af yet.


----------



## Babykiser

thats possible, but u had that huge temp drop on cd16 and temps have been up since....but u know ur body better than me :) ahhhh i know ur fustrated hun but dont lose hope i know its coming :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks babykiser. I'm really, really hopeful! I got my blood test results back from the dr this morning. We went for a "preconception appt" yesterday and I wish to god I had asked for an hcg/prengnacy blood test but didn't want to push for it since I wasn't officially late for af. My blood pressure (97/62) is really low which is normal for early pregnancy, TSH is normal (2.47), my FSH (2) is low for the Luteal phase but normal for early pregnancy, and my prolactin (15) levels are normal. They haven't posted the rest of the test results. I tested last night with yesterday's FMU and got a bfn but apparently hcg only stays in FMU for a maximum of 7 hours unrefrigerated and by the time I got home it had been about 12 hours so I still have hope. My plan is to test on Saturday if the :witch: still hasn't shown up. That way I'd be 18dpo from the first temp dip and 10dpo from the second in case I didn't ovulate until the second dip. Either way, I'm still starving constantly, temp is still up (98.0) this morning, 16dpo, and no AF.

Fingers still crossed!


----------



## prettymachine

the dr should have tested for hcg for you just because! lol! 

in movies the lady always went to the dr for something else and gets a call saying they are pregnant lol.


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, yea, seriously! I kept mentioning that my period was due yesterday and that it hadn't arrived in hopes that they'd toss in the hcg blood test but no luck! :(

The crappy part too is that if I test on Saturday as planned and get a bfp, I can't confirm it with a blood test until I return from my business trip so it would be the 22nd at the very earliest! I'd be 6 weeks along at that point...isn't there a 6 week ultrasound appt usually too?


----------



## Babykiser

aww i wish they would have given u a hcg blood test too!! but im glad u have a positive attitude about the whole thing! and yea i believe 6 weeks is when they would be able to see the baby during an ultrasound :) well once u get ur :bfp: (fx'd) they will ask when ur last period was, and they will probably schedule a regular appt and an ultrasound! im so excited to see how this all turns out, i know its going to be good :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> lol, yea, seriously! I kept mentioning that my period was due yesterday and that it hadn't arrived in hopes that they'd toss in the hcg blood test but no luck! :(
> 
> The crappy part too is that if I test on Saturday as planned and get a bfp, I can't confirm it with a blood test until I return from my business trip so it would be the 22nd at the very earliest! I'd be 6 weeks along at that point...isn't there a 6 week ultrasound appt usually too?

i had my first ultrasound & appt at 8 weeks. keeping in mind i had gotten my + at 4w5d or so, this was a LONGGG wait... i have kaiser and they dont even confirm pregnancy with blood, just ultrasound. until then i just kept taking cheapie tests every few days to make sure it got darker, and stayed darker lol!


----------



## Babykiser

i dunno what it is with this soy stuff but its working for me....just got my smiley on cd15...didnt think i would O until next week!


----------



## prettymachine

Babykiser said:


> i dunno what it is with this soy stuff but its working for me....just got my smiley on cd15...didnt think i would O until next week!

congrats!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Babykiser said:


> i dunno what it is with this soy stuff but its working for me....just got my smiley on cd15...didnt think i would O until next week!

Is this your first month on Soy? I'm testing w/ OPK's & I still have a long way to go till they're positive, but they are already getting a little darker :happydance: i usually O around CD 20-22.. exciting!


----------



## Babykiser

yes this is my first cycle using soy and i have no complaints at all! im never really sure when i O so it was nice to see a smiley!


----------



## gardenofedens

Babykiser said:


> i dunno what it is with this soy stuff but its working for me....just got my smiley on cd15...didnt think i would O until next week!

Yay!! :D


----------



## gardenofedens

Well, yet another update without a BFP. I went ahead and bought three different kinds of pregnancy tests last night since I was getting BFNs on the ICs and FRERs. I tested this morning with the Target brand and still got a BFN even though I'm supposedly 17dpo. SO - I've manually overridden my FF Ovulation Chart (link below) to show that I ovulated at CD24 even though that doesn't coincide with my positive OPK or fertile CM. There's no other explanation that I can think of to warrant still getting negatives instead of a positive. That makes me 9dpo with no implantation dip and my lowest ever post-ovulation temps. But the main reason I think I probably didn't ovulate until this date is that :sex: usually hurts for me after ovulation and it didn't start hurting until after this temp rise. I'm positively confoozled but not going to stress about it anymore. I'm expecting AF to arrive next week on Thursday and won't be the slightest bit surprised when she does! Hugs to everyone TTC! Congrats to all those with BFPs!


----------



## Babykiser

:flower: ur not out yet!


----------



## prettymachine

how confusing for you! if only our bodies were easier to read! good luck :)


----------



## Bubbles_75

babybank said:


> so how many cycles did ya'll use soy to get your BFP :)[/QUOTE
> 
> On my first cycle. Days 2-7, 120, 160x2, 200x3. An extra day just for good measure :)


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi ladies, 

So I might have to take a break from TTC as i may be getting surgery later next year. Decided I might give another cycle or two a try and then if nothing happens I will be forced to stop for probably 2 years :cry:. 

ANYWAYS - I have some spotting going on so I assume AF is on her way.... FINALLY! Its been a long cycle. 

So, I need to decide if to soy or not to soy??? :shrug:. Thing is... the last two cycles I have taken soy 120mg and they have been particularly long...even for me, but I definitely OV'd on my last cycle (first cycle of soy), even got a +opk which is rare. So trying to decide if to try soy and risk the long cycle, or if to leave it and see what happens. IF i do take soy on my next cycle I am really going to step up my dose. I have a very high BMI and I have been reading that you should start on a higher dose of clomid if you have a high BMI, so I am thinking that I might not have been taking enough soy?? I am thinking of stepping it up to anywhere between 200mg - 250mg?? Too much?? 

Thoughts??


----------



## Jen1802

OMG Prettymachine! I can't believe you're 34 weeks already!!! Where the hell has all the time gone! xoxo


----------



## prettymachine

Jen1802 said:


> OMG Prettymachine! I can't believe you're 34 weeks already!!! Where the hell has all the time gone! xoxo

OMG i cant believe you are 22 weeks! i know, it has gone fast! and i am so over being pregnant lol!


----------



## poppy666

Lisa i personally wouldnt go over 200mg's sweetie, thats 100mg's of Clomid... maybe 160mg 160mg then up to 200mg's :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa2701

poppy666 said:


> Lisa i personally wouldnt go over 200mg's sweetie, thats 100mg's of Clomid... maybe 160mg 160mg then up to 200mg's :thumbup:

Thanks for the advice poppy. The reason I had considered it was because a women who has a similar BMI to mines had said that her FS had started her on 100mg due to her weight. Apparently lower doses doesn't work in women with such a high BMI. :shrug:. That said... I will probably take your advice and keep to 200mg or under:thumbup:.


----------



## Spoomie

Hello ladies. I would like to join you on this thread but am a bit daunted by its length! So far I have only read the first 10 pages then skipped to the end. Can you help me....?

Here's my story. My DS was born in 2008 when I was 40; I had had 2 mc before conceiving him and, at my age, I was sure that my life was complete when he was born. However, at the beginning of 2010 I started to long for a sibling for him and after 6 months of ttc (last 2 months temping), at the age of 42, we were delighted to get happy news in September 2010. At 12+2, the day before my scheduled scan, I mc and we lost our baby. Most of you will be much younger than me, I'm sure, and wondering why I'm even trying at 43. I too wonder why sometimes, but the path of my life has brought me to this place in my life now and I must just deal with that as my reality.

Prior to my last mc my cycles were regular, pretty close to 28 days and with ewcm every month. I felt young and was very fit. Since the mc my life has changed. I am preoccupied with ttc to the point of obsession and remain so unbelievably sad that my GP has referred me for bereavement counselling. I am so blessed by my beautiful little boy but want so desperately to give him a sibling that I just cannot give this up. My cycles since the mc have been variable in length and ewcm has been scant, despite taking epo, grapefruit juice, green tea and robitussin. I feel old and weary and am running out of hope. I saw a herbalist for 6 months following the mc but that failed to yield any results and I wonder now if the tinctures I was taking actually messed up my cycle. Last month I started taking maca, along with my standard diet of prenatal, flaxseed, fish oil, B complex and raspberry leaf. I have stopped taking EPO this cycle as I have read that it can reduce the follicular phase and I seem to be suffering with an unstable follicular phase just now. I am hoping that the soy will also increase my ewcm production so I may not need to rely on the epo anyway? I am also seeing a reflexologist which is soooo incredibly relaxing, as well as supposedly helping with ttc. 

This month I have decided to add soy to my armoury! I don't have problems with longer cycles like some of the posts I have read on the thread so am I wasting my time with it? Please advise if I am doing the right thing: I decided to take on cd4-8. Despite the fact that I would consider twins a wonderful blessing, I figured my aged eggs would benefit from one good strong, mature follicle as opposed to multiple release. I took 160mg yesterday and plan to take the same dose today. I have read that some people increase the dose throughout the 5 day period, should I have started lower or should I increase further? Any advice gratefully received

Sorry to go on, hope you're all still awake..........x

Edit: Sorry, forgot to mention that I have under active thyroid which has been well managed without problems since 2001. I was reading further back in the thread and found someone who said that soy can disrupt thyroid function???


----------



## poppy666

Lisa2701 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa i personally wouldnt go over 200mg's sweetie, thats 100mg's of Clomid... maybe 160mg 160mg then up to 200mg's :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the advice poppy. The reason I had considered it was because a women who has a similar BMI to mines had said that her FS had started her on 100mg due to her weight. Apparently lower doses doesn't work in women with such a high BMI. :shrug:. That said... I will probably take your advice and keep to 200mg or under:thumbup:.Click to expand...

A lot of Clomid users are monitored and scanned to prevent cysts forming and the dosage upped or lowered, with Soy even tho its a natural supplement your not monitored so its better not to go over 200mg's just incase sweetie x



Spoomie said:


> Hello ladies. I would like to join you on this thread but am a bit daunted by its length! So far I have only read the first 10 pages then skipped to the end. Can you help me....?
> 
> Here's my story. My DS was born in 2008 when I was 40; I had had 2 mc before conceiving him and, at my age, I was sure that my life was complete when he was born. However, at the beginning of 2010 I started to long for a sibling for him and after 6 months of ttc (last 2 months temping), at the age of 42, we were delighted to get happy news in September 2010. At 12+2, the day before my scheduled scan, I mc and we lost our baby. Most of you will be much younger than me, I'm sure, and wondering why I'm even trying at 43. I too wonder why sometimes, but the path of my life has brought me to this place in my life now and I must just deal with that as my reality.
> 
> Prior to my last mc my cycles were regular, pretty close to 28 days and with ewcm every month. I felt young and was very fit. Since the mc my life has changed. I am preoccupied with ttc to the point of obsession and remain so unbelievably sad that my GP has referred me for bereavement counselling. I am so blessed by my beautiful little boy but want so desperately to give him a sibling that I just cannot give this up. My cycles since the mc have been variable in length and ewcm has been scant, despite taking epo, grapefruit juice, green tea and robitussin. I feel old and weary and am running out of hope. I saw a herbalist for 6 months following the mc but that failed to yield any results and I wonder now if the tinctures I was taking actually messed up my cycle. Last month I started taking maca, along with my standard diet of prenatal, flaxseed, fish oil, B complex and raspberry leaf. I have stopped taking EPO this cycle as I have read that it can reduce the follicular phase and I seem to be suffering with an unstable follicular phase just now. I am hoping that the soy will also increase my ewcm production so I may not need to rely on the epo anyway? I am also seeing a reflexologist which is soooo incredibly relaxing, as well as supposedly helping with ttc.
> 
> This month I have decided to add soy to my armoury! I don't have problems with longer cycles like some of the posts I have read on the thread so am I wasting my time with it? Please advise if I am doing the right thing: I decided to take on cd4-8. Despite the fact that I would consider twins a wonderful blessing, I figured my aged eggs would benefit from one good strong, mature follicle as opposed to multiple release. I took 160mg yesterday and plan to take the same dose today. I have read that some people increase the dose throughout the 5 day period, should I have started lower or should I increase further? Any advice gratefully received
> 
> Sorry to go on, hope you're all still awake..........x
> 
> Edit: Sorry, forgot to mention that I have under active thyroid which has been well managed without problems since 2001. I was reading further back in the thread and found someone who said that soy can disrupt thyroid function???

Spoomie i dont think your age should deter you from trying for another sweetie.. i have 3 older boys aged 18, 19 & 20 then concieved 18yrs later with my 16mth old i was 40. Decided to try one more time for a play mate for my son and read about Soy. Being 40 i thought it would help with a better mature egg if anything as my cycles were very regular 28 days and as far as i was aware i ovulated every month.

First month Soy worked for me and i got loads of ewcm that cycle, sadly i suffered a missed miscarriage at 9wks so waited for my first af and tried Soy again. That cycle i got just 1 day of ewcm :shrug: but got my BFP again and here i am nearly 42 carrying a healthy girl :cloud9:

So id say dont give up and i wish you well sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks so much Poppy, I am trying to hang on to stories like yours. I was over the moon last year but after almost a year of trying so hard to get pregnant again since mc I worry it was my last chance gone. You give me hope xxx


----------



## poppy666

Yes can relate to that after my loss i thought it just wasnt ment to be maybe i was too old? but proved me wrong and i think if you take less supplements and try relax more whilst TTC it will happen :hugs:

I have noticed a lot of women who have gotten their BFPs havnt DTD as much that cycle so maybe less is more :winkwink: i only DTD 2 days before i ovulated and on the day of ovulation, but used Preseed both occassions.


----------



## gardenofedens

Sadly, the witch got me this morning at 18dpo according to FF but I think I was only 10dpo based on cervix position.

So my new plan - I'm not temping anymore. I'm not continuing soy (it - or something - pushed my ovulation back from CD15/16 to CD24 and my LP from 14 days to 10! Plus my temps were all over the place pre-ovulation when they aren't usually). I'm not even going to track which days we BD or my CM. I'm completely addicted to BnB so I don't think I'll be able to give it up but I'm going to cut back and focus on something other than making a baby. I return to school for my teaching credential in just under two weeks and that's going to keep me crazy busy on top of it getting busier at work. I got my final test results from the "pre-conception" appointment back today though without speaking to the doctor I don't know what any of it means. Hopefully she'll call this week so we can discuss it though. She said if anything was abnormal she'd start me on Clomid right away, otherwise we have to keep trying for 3 months and take an infertility class. I also had a second blood test confirm that my Rubella titers are too low so we're going to have to take a three month break from TTC. Since OH is already a teacher, we're hoping for a summer vacation baby so we can both be home and are going to keep trying for now. In November/December we'll take a 3 month break for the vaccine and then continue trying after that. Not sure if the doctor is going to prescribe the clomid or not and unsure if I'll take it either way...kinda wanting to go all natural for a while.

Anyway, that's what's going on in my little world. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies, 
I tried soy last cycle (100mg 3-7) it didn't work I O'd on CD38 :| so I thought I would give it a go again this cycle (150 mg 3-5 200mg 6-7) it seems to have worked but I don't know when, ff has me at 4dpo on dashed lines but i'm not convinced could someone look at my chart please? unfortunately I didn't opk this cycle as I used so many last cycle and just got fed up... Now wishing I had! 

another question I have is how many cycles can you take soy for?


----------



## Bride2b

Not seen Glowstar around for a while,wondered how she was getting on?xx


----------



## poppy666

Seen her on our other thread other day and she seems good :thumbup:


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> Sadly, the witch got me this morning at 18dpo according to FF but I think I was only 10dpo based on cervix position.
> 
> So my new plan - I'm not temping anymore. I'm not continuing soy (it - or something - pushed my ovulation back from CD15/16 to CD24 and my LP from 14 days to 10! Plus my temps were all over the place pre-ovulation when they aren't usually). I'm not even going to track which days we BD or my CM. I'm completely addicted to BnB so I don't think I'll be able to give it up but I'm going to cut back and focus on something other than making a baby. I return to school for my teaching credential in just under two weeks and that's going to keep me crazy busy on top of it getting busier at work. I got my final test results from the "pre-conception" appointment back today though without speaking to the doctor I don't know what any of it means. Hopefully she'll call this week so we can discuss it though. She said if anything was abnormal she'd start me on Clomid right away, otherwise we have to keep trying for 3 months and take an infertility class. I also had a second blood test confirm that my Rubella titers are too low so we're going to have to take a three month break from TTC. Since OH is already a teacher, we're hoping for a summer vacation baby so we can both be home and are going to keep trying for now. In November/December we'll take a 3 month break for the vaccine and then continue trying after that. Not sure if the doctor is going to prescribe the clomid or not and unsure if I'll take it either way...kinda wanting to go all natural for a while.
> 
> Anyway, that's what's going on in my little world. Hope everyone is doing well.

so sorry to hear! maybe you will have an "accident" before your 2 years are up, if not, i hope they fly by for you! (but not for me, please lol).

maybe if you are prescribed clomid, give it one try... then you will know if it was meant to be...


----------



## Spoomie

Bride2b said:


> Not seen Glowstar around for a while,wondered how she was getting on?xx

Hi. I spend most of my time on Over 40s thread with like minded old ladies (!!) and Glowie is great. She mc just over 2 months ago but is now 6 weeks pregnant again. Crossing everything for her x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Spoomie :hugs::hugs: you'll find loads of great advice here...especially from our oracle Poppy :winkwink:

Hi Bride2be!!! how are you? I am fine fell pregnant again straight after my MC so here I am again. Please keep everything crossed for me :hugs: Are you still trying or holding off until the wedding? :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Just checking in to let you guys know of my progress.. I'm on CD12, took Soy CD2-6.. I usually have long/irregular cycles & I'm getting very near my positive OPK! earliest I've O'd was CD20, back in March, so I'm super excited :happydance: just wanted to share! not quite there, but deffo getting close :)


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gardenofedens

prettymachine said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Sadly, the witch got me this morning at 18dpo according to FF but I think I was only 10dpo based on cervix position.
> 
> So my new plan - I'm not temping anymore. I'm not continuing soy (it - or something - pushed my ovulation back from CD15/16 to CD24 and my LP from 14 days to 10! Plus my temps were all over the place pre-ovulation when they aren't usually). I'm not even going to track which days we BD or my CM. I'm completely addicted to BnB so I don't think I'll be able to give it up but I'm going to cut back and focus on something other than making a baby. I return to school for my teaching credential in just under two weeks and that's going to keep me crazy busy on top of it getting busier at work. I got my final test results from the "pre-conception" appointment back today though without speaking to the doctor I don't know what any of it means. Hopefully she'll call this week so we can discuss it though. She said if anything was abnormal she'd start me on Clomid right away, otherwise we have to keep trying for 3 months and take an infertility class. I also had a second blood test confirm that my Rubella titers are too low so we're going to have to take a three month break from TTC. Since OH is already a teacher, we're hoping for a summer vacation baby so we can both be home and are going to keep trying for now. In November/December we'll take a 3 month break for the vaccine and then continue trying after that. Not sure if the doctor is going to prescribe the clomid or not and unsure if I'll take it either way...kinda wanting to go all natural for a while.
> 
> Anyway, that's what's going on in my little world. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> so sorry to hear! maybe you will have an "accident" before your 2 years are up, if not, i hope they fly by for you! (but not for me, please lol).
> 
> maybe if you are prescribed clomid, give it one try... then you will know if it was meant to be...Click to expand...

Two years? I missed something?? I'm certainly not waiting two more years before I start trying again!! lol. We're just going to "NTNP" for the next couple months and then take a three month break for the Rubella vaccine (it's a live virus and can cause birth defects) and then I'll probably start charting and all that again...

:hug:


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Sadly, the witch got me this morning at 18dpo according to FF but I think I was only 10dpo based on cervix position.
> 
> So my new plan - I'm not temping anymore. I'm not continuing soy (it - or something - pushed my ovulation back from CD15/16 to CD24 and my LP from 14 days to 10! Plus my temps were all over the place pre-ovulation when they aren't usually). I'm not even going to track which days we BD or my CM. I'm completely addicted to BnB so I don't think I'll be able to give it up but I'm going to cut back and focus on something other than making a baby. I return to school for my teaching credential in just under two weeks and that's going to keep me crazy busy on top of it getting busier at work. I got my final test results from the "pre-conception" appointment back today though without speaking to the doctor I don't know what any of it means. Hopefully she'll call this week so we can discuss it though. She said if anything was abnormal she'd start me on Clomid right away, otherwise we have to keep trying for 3 months and take an infertility class. I also had a second blood test confirm that my Rubella titers are too low so we're going to have to take a three month break from TTC. Since OH is already a teacher, we're hoping for a summer vacation baby so we can both be home and are going to keep trying for now. In November/December we'll take a 3 month break for the vaccine and then continue trying after that. Not sure if the doctor is going to prescribe the clomid or not and unsure if I'll take it either way...kinda wanting to go all natural for a while.
> 
> Anyway, that's what's going on in my little world. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> so sorry to hear! maybe you will have an "accident" before your 2 years are up, if not, i hope they fly by for you! (but not for me, please lol).
> 
> maybe if you are prescribed clomid, give it one try... then you will know if it was meant to be...Click to expand...
> 
> Two years? I missed something?? I'm certainly not waiting two more years before I start trying again!! lol. We're just going to "NTNP" for the next couple months and then take a three month break for the Rubella vaccine (it's a live virus and can cause birth defects) and then I'll probably start charting and all that again...
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

lol i dont even remember what i read that made me think that... ha! well someday soon you too will have pregnancy brain, and you will totally understand hahahah


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies,
I tried soy last cycle (100mg 3-7) it didn't work I O'd on CD38 so I thought I would give it a go again this cycle (150 mg 3-5 200mg 6-7) it seems to have worked but I don't know when, ff has me at 4dpo on dashed lines but i'm not convinced could someone look at my chart please? unfortunately I didn't opk this cycle as I used so many last cycle and just got fed up... Now wishing I had!

another question I have is how many cycles can you take soy for?


----------



## Glowstar

Looks like CD16 but could also be CD19. The reason for the dashed lines is because you've recorded EWCM and a HSO cervix AFTER FF pinpointed ovulation.....so based on what you recorded after CD16 I would say CD19 :winkwink:


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar! Saw you had posted in here, had been wondering how you were doing, I'm so glad to see your blueberry!! :)


----------



## amommy

haha, glad I finally found the "right" thread to ask my question.. and maybe I can join you ladies as well.. 

I have a question about soy isoflavones, I bought a supplement that says each tab is 100 mg, but it says 40% soy isoflavones, does this mean that the actual amount of soy i is 40 mg? I am cd 3 today and hoping to use soy for the first time this cycle! 

I am not sure if I belong here as I already have children, but at least wanted to ask the question!! 

Thank you!


----------



## poppy666

Quite a few on here with children :haha: welcome sweetie. yes it basically means 40% of Soy and rest is of the listed ingredients. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Babykiser

amommy said:


> haha, glad I finally found the "right" thread to ask my question.. and maybe I can join you ladies as well..
> 
> I have a question about soy isoflavones, I bought a supplement that says each tab is 100 mg, but it says 40% soy isoflavones, does this mean that the actual amount of soy i is 40 mg? I am cd 3 today and hoping to use soy for the first time this cycle!
> 
> I am not sure if I belong here as I already have children, but at least wanted to ask the question!!
> 
> Thank you!

:hi: so im guessing you are going to take the soy on cd3-7? or different days? do u know how much u are going to take yet?


----------



## amommy

well if it was 40mg of iso then 100mg would be like 50 mg of clomid right? I have had pcos in the past and a short luteal phase, so hoping maybe that is still my issue and not my age!! I am planning to take 200mg days 2-6! Thanks for asking


----------



## Babykiser

oh ok, and yes u are right whatever u take of soy is half that of clomid! well i hope soy works good for u and it brings u a :bfp:


----------



## amommy

thank you.. and if the tabs say 40% iso soy per 100 mg tab, that means that each tab is 40 mg of iso soy right? I really am kind of confused over where it says that..


----------



## Babykiser

yes that is correct 40mg of soy in each tablet.


----------



## amommy

Thank you, I really feel dumb since I cannot seem to ask the proper question for people to undersatnd what I mean!! haha, what a joke! 

Thank you for the well wishes, very sweet of you!! and I will keep trying, or possibly try femara after a few cycles if this doesn't work!! 

Hugs everyone, and hoping for everyone to have a HUGE BFP soon!


----------



## BeautifulD

Glowstar said:


> Looks like CD16 but could also be CD19. The reason for the dashed lines is because you've recorded EWCM and a HSO cervix AFTER FF pinpointed ovulation.....so based on what you recorded after CD16 I would say CD19 :winkwink:

Thanks for looking Glowstar, 
its confused me as my cycles have been pretty low temps in comparison to this cycle, even after ovulation. This morning I got my solid lines so CD19 it is :happydance:


----------



## Stash777

Hi ladies, haven't been in here in a while because I started on fertility meds but we're taking a break from the treatment for now. So I decided to jump back on the soy iso wagon. I do have a couple quick questions for you gals though. Clomid didn't work for me because it thinned my lining too much, but I read somewhere that soy iso doesn't thin the lining like clomid does. Do any of you gals know if this is in fact true? Also, any info on taking maca along with soy (I know not to mix soy and AC)? Also, soy did work for me in helping me O. Oh, and one more question (sorry :shy:) I'm trying to figure out the best days to take soy since I should be CD1 tomorrow (AF started tonight). I usually start on CD3, but thought I should switch that up a bit to see if it makes a difference and not sure if I should start it earlier or later. TIA on any help you gals can give me. :flower:


----------



## Spoomie

Stash777 said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been in here in a while because I started on fertility meds but we're taking a break from the treatment for now. So I decided to jump back on the soy iso wagon. I do have a couple quick questions for you gals though. Clomid didn't work for me because it thinned my lining too much, but I read somewhere that soy iso doesn't thin the lining like clomid does. Do any of you gals know if this is in fact true? Also, any info on taking maca along with soy (I know not to mix soy and AC)? Also, soy did work for me in helping me O. Oh, and one more question (sorry :shy:) I'm trying to figure out the best days to take soy since I should be CD1 tomorrow (AF started tonight). I usually start on CD3, but thought I should switch that up a bit to see if it makes a difference and not sure if I should start it earlier or later. TIA on any help you gals can give me. :flower:

Hi Stash. In truth I know nothing about soy, trying it for the first time this month but Glowie told me that it's ok to take soy and maca. I've done just that this cycle. Last day of soy yesterday and I got my first high reading on CBFM this am. Not sure if that's normal?!


----------



## Stash777

Thank you Spoomie. I couldn't remember if it was okay to take it together. All I knew was that I had purchased it right before starting fertility treatment so I didn't take it (I don't think :wacko:). I hope the soy works for you! :) What days are/did you start? I read on another board that women tend to have the most luck taking it either CD1-5, CD3-7, or CD5-10. 

Now my biggest thing is if it does or doesn't thin the lining since that was why clomid didn't work for me. I'm going to scour the internet and see if I can get any more info on it since I only saw it in one place.


----------



## Bride2b

Glowstar said:


> Hi Spoomie :hugs::hugs: you'll find loads of great advice here...especially from our oracle Poppy :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Bride2be!!! how are you? I am fine fell pregnant again straight after my MC so here I am again. Please keep everything crossed for me :hugs: Are you still trying or holding off until the wedding? :hugs:

Oh yes!it's less than a year now so theoretically could start trying in 9 months,I'm not a drinker so if I do fall it wouldn't be odd if I wasn't on the vino on my wedding day! Glad ur ok,there r not many still about from when I started lurking in the thread so thought of you the other day and hoping little bean is sticking firmly this time.really glad all is well so far! Xx


----------



## Babykiser

stash-
not sure if soy thins the lining or not, but personally what i did was take soy on cd3-7 and i took it at night. i only experienced a little spotting and hot flashes, and that was only for a day or two. i do believe that soy moved up my O date atleast 3-6 days, so i have no complaints. hope this helped and gl! :)


----------



## Bride2b

Bride2b said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Spoomie :hugs::hugs: you'll find loads of great advice here...especially from our oracle Poppy :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Bride2be!!! how are you? I am fine fell pregnant again straight after my MC so here I am again. Please keep everything crossed for me :hugs: Are you still trying or holding off until the wedding? :hugs:
> 
> Oh yes!it's less than a year now so theoretically could start trying in 9 months,I'm not a drinker so if I do fall it wouldn't be odd if I wasn't on the vino on my wedding day! Glad ur ok,there r not many still about from when I started lurking in the thread so thought of you the other day and hoping little bean is sticking firmly this time.really glad all is well so far! XxClick to expand...

Ok so I decided we should not ttc as the wedding is getting near, so havent fannied around with soy, CBFM, blah blah blah blah. It was all getting far too stressful. Anyway today is CD31- my cycles are 28-30 max but usually 28-29 days. So thought I would put my mind at rest and just tested
:bfp:

I am in total and utter shock!!!!!!! I am now really scared & got to wait 3 more hours to tell H2B!!! I dont feel excited yet, just shocked


----------



## poppy666

Bride2b said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Spoomie :hugs::hugs: you'll find loads of great advice here...especially from our oracle Poppy :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Bride2be!!! how are you? I am fine fell pregnant again straight after my MC so here I am again. Please keep everything crossed for me :hugs: Are you still trying or holding off until the wedding? :hugs:
> 
> Oh yes!it's less than a year now so theoretically could start trying in 9 months,I'm not a drinker so if I do fall it wouldn't be odd if I wasn't on the vino on my wedding day! Glad ur ok,there r not many still about from when I started lurking in the thread so thought of you the other day and hoping little bean is sticking firmly this time.really glad all is well so far! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Ok so I decided we should not ttc as the wedding is getting near, so havent fannied around with soy, CBFM, blah blah blah blah. It was all getting far too stressful. Anyway today is CD31- my cycles are 28-30 max but usually 28-29 days. So thought I would put my mind at rest and just tested
> :bfp:
> 
> I am in total and utter shock!!!!!!! I am now really scared & got to wait 3 more hours to tell H2B!!! I dont feel excited yet, just shockedClick to expand...

OMG congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

I just feel numb.....is this normal? Its been 9 long months! I have envisaged us having a baby when I think about our wedding and just couldnt shake the image....I guess its looking a great deal more likely now!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Perfectly normal your in shock, but wow what an amazing thing to happen :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Aw bride!! Honey I am so delighted for you!! I am sure we had conversation on the cbfm thread a while back about just chilling/less stress and see what happens!! That bfp just crept up on you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Spoomie, just looked at your chart. I always used to start getting highs on CD9. Your cycles are so much better than a few months ago. Your LP is ace, so no reason not to catch that egg!


----------



## Bride2b

Glowstar said:


> Aw bride!! Honey I am so delighted for you!! I am sure we had conversation on the cbfm thread a while back about just chilling/less stress and see what happens!! That bfp just crept up on you!!! :hugs:

I'm so glad u made an appearance Glow, this morning when I posted I kept thinking 'i'm late, i'm late!' Because every other month I had been so convinced it was our month I just though there is no way! But I have noticed very very slight sensitivity on my boobs (in the shower about 4/5 days ago) and never get that. I though maybe I had never noticed that when AF is due, but when I realised that was 4/5 days ago and no AF I started to convince myself as the day went on that actually this is very odd! I did collect a sample this morning and thought I will keep it to test if I feel the need if AF doesnt come today. The urge took over to test as I had the house to myself and thought I'd put myself out of misery! OMG!!!!!!!!

I'm meant to be wedding dress shopping this week.....my first reaction is how on earth do I get a dress as I dont know what size I will be?!?!?!? Then the next thought was oh S*&* i'm pregnant!!!


----------



## poppy666

LOL My friend found out she was 6wks pregnant last week n her wedding is in 3wks, she's had to take dress to be altered cos she's got a really bloated belly n it wont fit :dohh:


----------



## Bride2b

poppy666 said:


> LOL My friend found out she was 6wks pregnant last week n her wedding is in 3wks, she's had to take dress to be altered cos she's got a really bloated belly n it wont fit :dohh:

OMG already!!!


----------



## poppy666

Yes :haha: terrible bloat till 12wks...


----------



## Spoomie

Glowstar said:


> Spoomie, just looked at your chart. I always used to start getting highs on CD9. Your cycles are so much better than a few months ago. Your LP is ace, so no reason not to catch that egg!

Thanks Glowie. Bit worried to get a high on cd9 as I thought soy may stretch my follicular phase a bit. But if you say it's ok, then I believe it's ok! Still, hoping for a good sold egg on the back of it and you are right, luteal phase much more stable now. I continue to hope and pray. Didn't really suffer any adverse effects from soy after a slightly woozy, light headed feeling the first night I took it and I did as you said, 160mg x 3 then 200mg x 2. Had niggling cramps like the beginnings of ovulation pain on and off today but I often get that for a day or two. I'd be delighted to hold on to ovulate on cd12 but got a feeling I'll be lucky to reach that far. Have my soft cups at the ready too :wink wink: I have read that soy can heighten PMS symptoms which will be interesting for me (and not in a good way) as I don't usually get any!


----------



## Stash777

Babykiser said:


> stash-
> not sure if soy thins the lining or not, but personally what i did was take soy on cd3-7 and i took it at night. i only experienced a little spotting and hot flashes, and that was only for a day or two. i do believe that soy moved up my O date atleast 3-6 days, so i have no complaints. hope this helped and gl! :)

Thanks for replying hun. :) I scoured the internet and found a pretty good consensus that it does not thin the lining and supposedly helps build the lining. Yay for that! :happydance:

I didn't have much with side effects from the soy either except for more twinges in the ovaries (I took it as a good sign) when I took it before. I'm still trying to figure out when I want to take it. I had decided on CD4, but I'm starting to think that I should take it earlier so I have the potential of having more eggs released and thus a better chance of one being fertilized. :shrug: I'm CD1 today so I still have some time to decide. Good luck to you too! :hugs:


----------



## Stash777

For those gals that have gotten their BFPs while on soy: what days did you take soy? And how did you do your dosages? 

I have 100mg soy capsules, so I was thinking about doing 100mg the first 2 days, then 150mg the next 2 days, and then 200mg the last day. Or should I start with 150mg then 200mg? Sorry for all the questions. :shy:


----------



## poppy666

1st BFP i took on CD2-6 160mg's for 3 days then upped to 200mg's.

2nd BFP i took on CD3-7 160mg's for 4 days then upped to 200mg's.


----------



## Jen1802

I took soy on cd 2 - 6 though I'm still not sure if it was the soy or TCM that got me my bfp. Poppy where did you get your ticker that tells you how long you have to go in weeks and days? xo


----------



## poppy666

Jen just click on any of my tickers and it will bring you to that website :thumbup:


----------



## Brynden

I took it CD 3-7 but a little bit of a lower dose...

The first month I started around 60mg for 3 days and took more like 80 or something for the next two days...BFN

The second month I took 80mg, 80mg, 100mg, 100mg, 120mg and BFP :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hello everyone! :hi: can I join?

I have been TTC for over a year now and had a mc May 2010 at 5 weeks when we were NTNP.
My last cycle was 72 days long and this one that i'm on now is about that. I am tired of waiting so long to O. :cry: 

I bought Soy Iso so I can be prepared to give it a go if I don't get my :bfp: this time. The ones I bought are 100mg capsules. Should I take one a day for 5 days? CD1-5?
It also has Red Clover in it too which I have heard is helpful too.

Brynden- congrats on your :bfp: h&h pregnancy to you :) Had you been trying for a long time before you tried the Soy? Did you have irregular cycles?


----------



## jennwith2ns

Hi everyone, Im new which is why I have no signature yet, but as I mentioned in the announcements, I am trying soy for the first time this cycle.

I am on CD 1 right now so I will be taking 200mg from CD 3-7, since those are the days I took Clomid. I did O on Clomid, but it was about 2 years ago and since then my cycles have gotten irregular and I only O about half the time on my own, which is why I want to try soy.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi jenn :) I'm new to this thread and am anticipating that I'll be try soy next cycle. Just wanted to say GL and fx for you. :dust:


----------



## Brynden

Tallmom2b said:


> Brynden- congrats on your :bfp: h&h pregnancy to you :) Had you been trying for a long time before you tried the Soy? Did you have irregular cycles?

Thanks Tallmom2b! Umm I had tried 6 months then had a mc at 5ish weeks and then tried another 5 and the last two of those I took soy. My cycles were regular I just thought my ovulation was never strong enough.


----------



## Stash777

poppy666 said:


> 1st BFP i took on CD2-6 160mg's for 3 days then upped to 200mg's.
> 
> 2nd BFP i took on CD3-7 160mg's for 4 days then upped to 200mg's.




Brynden said:


> I took it CD 3-7 but a little bit of a lower dose...
> 
> The first month I started around 60mg for 3 days and took more like 80 or something for the next two days...BFN
> 
> The second month I took 80mg, 80mg, 100mg, 100mg, 120mg and BFP :)

Thanks girls! I think I'll start CD3 (tomorrow) with 100mg then gradually up to 200mg by CD7. Life savers! :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

i did 110mg cd 2-6 and got :bfp: first round!


----------



## Tallmom2b

prettymachine said:


> i did 110mg cd 2-6 and got :bfp: first round!

Thats awesome!! I wish you H&h rest of your pregnancy!
Were you TTC for a long time before you tried soy? Did you have irregular cycles usually? :)


----------



## amommy

Tallmom, I think we have the same pills, mine have red clover in them as well. Does yours say 40% soy iso per pill? if so then the amount of soy is 40mg per capsule.. mine are 100 mg also, but only 40 of that is actual soy iso.. 

I am on day 6 of my cycle, and have taken the soy iso from day 2-6, so tonight will be last dose.. 
Good luck to you!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

nevermind! removed comment :)


----------



## amommy

Stash this is my first cycle of soy as well.. I am taking 200mg days 2-6, I guess I will let you know how it works, I hope it works for you as well!! 

Bride- so awesome to see you got a BFP!! that is so cool! 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Tallmom2b

amommy said:


> Tallmom, I think we have the same pills, mine have red clover in them as well. Does yours say 40% soy iso per pill? if so then the amount of soy is 40mg per capsule.. mine are 100 mg also, but only 40 of that is actual soy iso..
> 
> I am on day 6 of my cycle, and have taken the soy iso from day 2-6, so tonight will be last dose..
> Good luck to you!!

Yup, I think your right, mine are nature's way and same info on the bottle as what you wrote. So even though it days 100mg of soy iso there really is less? 
How many pills did you take in a day? And did you take them all at once?

Fx for you!!! Have you had any bad reactions?


----------



## prettymachine

Tallmom2b said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> i did 110mg cd 2-6 and got :bfp: first round!
> 
> Thats awesome!! I wish you H&h rest of your pregnancy!
> Were you TTC for a long time before you tried soy? Did you have irregular cycles usually? :)Click to expand...

6 months.... i had very erratic cycles growing up... 11 days of AF one month... 3 weeks late the next, etc. after using BC they seemed more regulated and predictable...until about halfway into those 6 months the cycles were getting longer...31 days...then 35 days... when they had been 28 when i started TTC... i am not sure if i was ovulating beforehand but i would get the ovary pichies and such so i think i was!


----------



## jennwith2ns

I wont be able to get mine until CD 5 so I will have to take them CD5-9. I read you may get a more mature egg these days, but are there any other benefits or drawbacks to taking them 5-9? 

Also when did you ladies begin to BD? Since I might O early, but no idea when? I usually O between CD18 and 35.


----------



## amommy

Tallmom2b said:


> amommy said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom, I think we have the same pills, mine have red clover in them as well. Does yours say 40% soy iso per pill? if so then the amount of soy is 40mg per capsule.. mine are 100 mg also, but only 40 of that is actual soy iso..
> 
> I am on day 6 of my cycle, and have taken the soy iso from day 2-6, so tonight will be last dose..
> Good luck to you!!
> 
> Yup, I think your right, mine are nature's way and same info on the bottle as what you wrote. So even though it days 100mg of soy iso there really is less?
> How many pills did you take in a day? And did you take them all at once?
> 
> Fx for you!!! Have you had any bad reactions?Click to expand...

I have taken 5 pills each night which would be 40mg of soy iso per pill total of 200.. 

Only side effects I noticed is a spotted a little longer, and it gave me some heartburn.. But if I took it with milk it helped a lot!! No other bad side effects at all!!

Hope this helps, good luck hun!


----------



## Scholesy

Hi girlies! Not posted here for ages so though I would update. 2nd cycle of soy was BFN, not suprising really as we went in for review with consultant and hubby's SA was really poor :( low count and very low motility - only 5%! so even though they want to give me clomid/metformin to get me ovulating properly, there is no point at the mo. Hubby is waiting to be referred to urologist and I have a review in 6 months. If his sperm improves they will start me on meds then, if not then we'll be looking at other options.

So I'm taking a break from soy, hoping for a miracle but sperm takes 3 months to mature so even once hubby starts supplements etc for his count/motility it will be a long time before we see results. So no choice but to relax on the ttc and hope things improve. I'll be checking in regularly though to see how you are all getting on. Baby dust to everyone x x :dust: :dust:


----------



## poppy666

So sorry to hear that sweetie :hugs::kiss::hugs: another lady on another thread going through a similiar thing right now, but going through IVF as we speak. Fx'd you get your little miracle whilst taking each day as it comes :kiss:


----------



## Scholesy

Thanks Poppy, you always have such encouraging words :hugs::kiss:
It's great to here that people with similar problems are getting towards there BFPs, I've accepted that it's going to take us a bit longer than we'd like, but as long as we get out BFP in the end it will all be worth it x x


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies. May I pick your soy brains?! I took soy from cd4-8 this cycle and ovulated on cd10 according to FF though cbfm had my peak days later, I was getting ewcm later and, if I remember rightly, my CP also didn't quite fit with cd10. However, although it's a fairly feeble temp rise (barely creeping over the coverline), my temps seem to imply that I DID O then so I'm a bit confused. My comfort comes in the fact that my last pregnancy chart hovered around the cover line for a few days too, but in reality I know that post-O temps mean nothing until at least 12 dpo! Would soy give these mixed messages? I had hoped it would extend my follicular phase a bit, is that an unrealistic expectation or can it do so? (I have a slightly unstable follicular phase which tends to be on the short side since my last mc, but am also concerned it could be a sign of perimenopause). Thanks x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

spoomie, what you're describing kind of reminds me of my current cycle.. On CD15, FF confirmed O on CD12 (but with the dashed lines like what you have), my temps weren't that much higher than the coverline also.. Then this morning, I had a temp dip & it removed my crosshairs (i'm on CD19) & my OPK's got substantially darker.. So I'm not sure if my body tried to O & didn't or what happened a few days ago, but I think I'm getting ready to O in the next couple days.. The only difference between you & me is that I see you had positive OPKs on CD 10 & 11.. :shrug: are you still taking your OPKs?


----------



## Spoomie

FloridaGirl21 said:


> spoomie, what you're describing kind of reminds me of my current cycle.. On CD15, FF confirmed O on CD12 (but with the dashed lines like what you have), my temps weren't that much higher than the coverline also.. Then this morning, I had a temp dip & it removed my crosshairs (i'm on CD19) & my OPK's got substantially darker.. So I'm not sure if my body tried to O & didn't or what happened a few days ago, but I think I'm getting ready to O in the next couple days.. The only difference between you & me is that I see you had positive OPKs on CD 10 & 11.. :shrug: are you still taking your OPKs?

Hi FloridaGirl

Thanks for taking the time to check out my chart. I've stopped taking opks as the day after my final positive it was snowy white (don't think I put this on my chart) However, you have reminded me of something else that I thought was weird; I NEVER get 2 days of +opks and they were both equally dark so I am sure it wasn't just the start and end of the surge as I have experienced that before and the colours are definitely different in that instance. I am hoping that it was dark for 2 days because it was a great, strong ovulation?! I've also checked out your chart as your description of O at cd12 followed by a temp drop on cd19 rang exciting alarm bells.....but you have had falling temps for 2 days now, whereas implantation dip is supposed to be only one day, so that, along with the fact that you never had a +opk around the time FF put your crosshairs in, wouldn't fit. Hmmm. Do you feel as though you're about to O - do you check CP, do you ever get O pain?

Glowie has checked out my chart and in her wisdom as the oracle of analysing charts (!) on our over 40s thread thinks I probably Od on cd11 as that fits in better with my tests/symptoms. She also said that I should ask Poppy on this thread to share her thoughts and her pregnancy chart as that too was slow to get off the ground re: a convincing temp rise.

I'll be stalking your chart and hoping for good news for us both x


----------



## poppy666

Here's both my charts first one when i MMC'd and second with this little one x
 



Attached Files:







my ff chart.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 7









cazzz.jpg
File size: 104.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks Poppy. Two totally different charts which puts paid to my theory that replicating my last pregnancy/mc chart would be something to get excited about! Your implantation dip at 8dpo on your current chart is a thing of beauty!!! Glowie tells me that you are the expert on this thread so I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on my possible O day, and to hear if you think the anomalies and deviations from my norm (such as it is!) this cycle could be as result of taking soy?


----------



## poppy666

I know glowie is the experts on charts, me myself had only just started charting the 1st month i got my BFP then again on my 2nd BFP. Will say my 2nd chart i got crosshairs like your chart and the only thing i did which wasnt correct at the time was alter my CM for CD10. I originally entered ' creamy' for that day, but changed it to ' Wet' even tho this wasnt true :shrug: Then FF gave me a solid line for CD10.

Looking at your chart id agree with Glowie for CD11 for you.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

just wanted to let you ladies know that I finally got my positive OPK!


----------



## Spoomie

FloridaGirl21 said:


> just wanted to let you ladies know that I finally got my positive OPK!
> 
> View attachment 254714

Hurrah! x


----------



## msfofo

Hello! I have been a stalker for a while on this post. I have read all 580 pages! =) I wanted to introduce myself. I am 30 and I have PCOS. I have tracked my periods and ovulation since January 2009 and sadly I have never ovulated....... until NOW. I started this cycle on August 4th and decided to try Soy Isoflavones this cycle. I figured it can not hurt. SO I set out to buy some. I could not find them so I finally got some on my 6th cycle day from GNC. That night I took 1 pill then I realized the concentration level was only 20 so on cycle day 7,8 and 9 I took the equivalency of 120. So only 4 days and 1 day was too low so I was not expecting much. Today I got my very first smiley face positive opk!!!!!!! I AM Ecstatic!!! I have lots of EWM- more than I have ever had and my ovaries hurt. HAD TO SHARE!! Soy works!!!


----------



## poppy666

Awww msfofo thats an amzing story and so happy Soy has brought on ovulation :hugs: cant believe you read all the thread :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

msfofo, we both have PCOS & my cycle started on August 4th as well, and I'm due to O today or tomorrow (had my positive yesterday)..

hopefully Soy does the trick for you and that's AWESOME that it's made you O!


----------



## Spoomie

Ditto Poppy, I can't believe you read the whole thread! I too have come late to the party and made it to about page 10 when I (feebly) attempted to find out more about soy. Respect to you msfofo!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Soy has worked for me also this cycle :D..... got a :bfn: with fmu and maybe a UBER UBER faint :bfp: this evening... I'm hoping so anyway! fingies crossed :)


----------



## msfofo

ha ha @ Poppy and Spoomie! =)

Good luck to you Florida Girl!!

I am so excited!!


----------



## poppy666

BeautifulD said:


> Soy has worked for me also this cycle :D..... got a :bfn: with fmu and maybe a UBER UBER faint :bfp: this evening... I'm hoping so anyway! fingies crossed :)

Thats fantastic news sweetie fx'd for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

ps fmu never worked for me.


----------



## Tallmom2b

BeautifulD said:


> Soy has worked for me also this cycle :D..... got a :bfn: with fmu and maybe a UBER UBER faint :bfp: this evening... I'm hoping so anyway! fingies crossed :)


Congrats BeautifulD! fx for you!! :flower:


I'm going to start on soy tomorrow night. :thumbup: Hope I don't have to wait another 60 days to O!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

msfofo said:


> Hello! I have been a stalker for a while on this post. I have read all 580 pages! =) I wanted to introduce myself. I am 30 and I have PCOS. I have tracked my periods and ovulation since January 2009 and sadly I have never ovulated....... until NOW. I started this cycle on August 4th and decided to try Soy Isoflavones this cycle. I figured it can not hurt. SO I set out to buy some. I could not find them so I finally got some on my 6th cycle day from GNC. That night I took 1 pill then I realized the concentration level was only 20 so on cycle day 7,8 and 9 I took the equivalency of 120. So only 4 days and 1 day was too low so I was not expecting much. Today I got my very first smiley face positive opk!!!!!!! I AM Ecstatic!!! I have lots of EWM- more than I have ever had and my ovaries hurt. HAD TO SHARE!! Soy works!!!

:hi: msfofo, just wanted to say congrats! And FX for you :dust:
I know how hard it is when the body doesn't do what it should. I'm really excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Hello all
Welcome newbies and congrats to the bfps in the last two weeks.
Just come back fron two weeks in ibiza decided not to temp and took opks till they ran out before i got a positive. Based on cm and co I reckon i ovulated on cd 18-19 making me 11-12 dpo today. Bfn this morning on an ic so see what happens in the next few days.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi debzie, so sorry to hear of your losses. I see from your chart that the recent one was a late loss (for an 'early' mc - if you see what I mean!) and I know how difficult that is: you let your guard down and think you must be out of the woods which makes the shock even more difficult to deal with, IMHO. Well done you for going without your charting fix the whole of your holidays! And that's a pain that you got a negative this am, your chart still looks as though it is flying high so fxd for a better result in a couple of days.

Any advice please ladies??? I am, according to FF, 7dpo and my luteal phase can be on the short side (12 days is quite normal since last mc) but I never really get PMS symptoms. However, I have sore boobs today and that's something I know for sure I don't ever get with af, can't even recall whether or not I get that when I'm pregnant, as I have never charted with this much zeal (aka obsession) in any previous pregnancies (2 mc, 1 DS then 1 further mc). Have I read somewhere that soy intensifies PMS symptoms??? Trying to look for rational explanations rather than get my hopes up.......


----------



## poppy666

I never had sore boobs with either pregnancy on the Soy, so fx'd this is it for you x


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks ladies.... I'm still not sure... FMU looked this same as yesterday but this evening looked a bit darker :wacko: pretty sure its line eye but at least I ovulated :happydance:


----------



## debzie

Hi spoomie I can remember you from the loss forum folllowing my first mmc. So sorry for your losses too hun. Both were shockers as I had had scans and seen heartbeats and was nearly out of the first tri. The last hit me really hard but I decided that the bst way to move on was to try again. I waited for first af then was back on the soy. I was so tempted but decided to have a proper break, I would recommend timing the tww on holiday to anyone lol. I still have some hope for this cycle as I did not get a bfp until 15dpo with my last pregnancy. I cannot help you with the boob thing I get sore boobs from the day of ovulation and it is worse the cycles I haven taken soy I can go up a cup size. Good luck and hope that it is you month. x

Congrats beautiful but dont tease us post a pic pleassssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## poppy666

BeautifulD said:


> Thanks ladies.... I'm still not sure... FMU looked this same as yesterday but this evening looked a bit darker :wacko: pretty sure its line eye but at least I ovulated :happydance:

can you not post picture?


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah I've posted em over at the preggo test section hun :)


----------



## poppy666

I see the lines sweetie :hugs:


----------



## debzie

I see them too hun big congratulations. x


----------



## Spoomie

debzie said:


> Hi spoomie I can remember you from the loss forum folllowing my first mmc. So sorry for your losses too hun. Both were shockers as I had had scans and seen heartbeats and was nearly out of the first tri. The last hit me really hard but I decided that the bst way to move on was to try again. I waited for first af then was back on the soy. I was so tempted but decided to have a proper break, I would recommend timing the tww on holiday to anyone lol. I still have some hope for this cycle as I did not get a bfp until 15dpo with my last pregnancy. I cannot help you with the boob thing I get sore boobs from the day of ovulation and it is worse the cycles I haven taken soy I can go up a cup size. Good luck and hope that it is you month. x
> 
> Congrats beautiful but dont tease us post a pic pleassssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Oh gosh, I must be so repetitive, apologies! Ditto, the scan. We too had seen a beautiful fluttering heartbeat at 7 weeks and the stats lead you to believe it's home and dry once that happens. I guess someone has to be in the 1% and 'lucky us', it's us :cry: The last one for me hit very hard too, 9 months on and I'd say that only now am I starting to find any sort of peace. Given my age, I am gripped by fear that it was my last chance and it is now a whole year this month since I have managed to get pregnant, despite my best efforts. Slowly coming to terms with the fact that if I turn out to be unsuccessful in my quest to give my beautiful son an sibling then at least I will know that I have given it my all, and what else can I do?

I'd say there is definitely hope for you this cycle, your temp still looks promising. Patience is a virtue.........and I will be stalking your chart patiently!!! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Fingers crossed spoomie and debzie xx

FYI I don't remember soy giving me sore boobs but it was def a sign of pregnancy for me both times. In fact this last time it's what made me test.

Spoomie, not sure if you've ever looked at shelleys charts but I'm wondering if she should be encouraged to join the soy party to.

ps. Found babies heart beat on the Doppler last couple nights. Xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks ladies, fingers crossed they are darker today :wacko:


----------



## Spoomie

Debzie, why haven't you updated your FF with today's temp, it's almost 9.30??!!! Give us reason to hope for you! x


----------



## BeautifulD

Maybe she's not up yet or not had time :blush:


----------



## debzie

Sorry ladies been busy looks like dd picked up an ear infection on hols so have been cleaning up vomit all morning. The joys. X


----------



## debzie

Spoomie you don't sound repetative at all just remember we lost at around the same time ans both had scans. X


----------



## prettymachine

Spoomie said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Hi spoomie I can remember you from the loss forum folllowing my first mmc. So sorry for your losses too hun. Both were shockers as I had had scans and seen heartbeats and was nearly out of the first tri. The last hit me really hard but I decided that the bst way to move on was to try again. I waited for first af then was back on the soy. I was so tempted but decided to have a proper break, I would recommend timing the tww on holiday to anyone lol. I still have some hope for this cycle as I did not get a bfp until 15dpo with my last pregnancy. I cannot help you with the boob thing I get sore boobs from the day of ovulation and it is worse the cycles I haven taken soy I can go up a cup size. Good luck and hope that it is you month. x
> 
> Congrats beautiful but dont tease us post a pic pleassssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> Oh gosh, I must be so repetitive, apologies! Ditto, the scan. We too had seen a beautiful fluttering heartbeat at 7 weeks and the stats lead you to believe it's home and dry once that happens. I guess someone has to be in the 1% and 'lucky us', it's us :cry: The last one for me hit very hard too, 9 months on and I'd say that only now am I starting to find any sort of peace. Given my age, I am gripped by fear that it was my last chance and it is now a whole year this month since I have managed to get pregnant, despite my best efforts. Slowly coming to terms with the fact that if I turn out to be unsuccessful in my quest to give my beautiful son an sibling then at least I will know that I have given it my all, and what else can I do?
> 
> I'd say there is definitely hope for you this cycle, your temp still looks promising. Patience is a virtue.........and I will be stalking your chart patiently!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

awww hunny... once there is a heartbeat its i think more around 4% chance... while thats still low, things like getting pregnant on birth control are like 2.5% and i cant tell you how many "birth control babies" i know! but thats still 96% chance that everything will be ok! there is so much hope for you still. i too lost before, and i am now so pregnant i cant remember why i ever thought it was ever a good idea:haha: dont lose faith. :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

No idea whats going on with me but all tests have been bfn today not even my eyes can squeeze even a shadow out of those snowy white buggers! :(


----------



## Spoomie

debzie said:


> Spoomie you don't sound repetative at all just remember we lost at around the same time ans both had scans. X

Still climbing debzie :flower:


----------



## debzie

So sorry beautiful but dont give up hope just depends on the concentration in your wee maybe it was not enough today.

Thanks spoomie still climbing but have terrible cramps today and hot sore boobs usual signs a few day before af. Did a superdfug test and bfn not even a shadow to get excited about. My temps usually stay quite high before af too droping the day or so before except on my last which was my first following the mmc. See what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls

My names Betheney and i actually started this thread  i unsubscribed to it while i was pregnant and had no idea it had gotten so BIG!!! have many of you read through the old stories? is there lots of success in moving Ov dates and getting BFPs?

My baby girl Eva was conceived by using soy-iso, i usually Ov'd around CD22 and soy-iso moved it to CD17 and we made me baby girl

NOW she is 9 months old and i want another! I'm still exclusively BF though and since 6 months post partum my cycles have returned but are about 45ish days long. So last month i took soy-iso and got a CD17 ov but missed my chance to BD. 

This month however i went to buy more soy-iso and discovered the discontinued it about a year ago which was very dissapointing as i used the last of my stash that i bought TTC#1 last month so i've since purchased a different brand and had to start CD4 because it took so long to find, i've never started them that late before i always do them CD2 so i hope the new brand and different day doesn't impact too greatly.

Hope you are all well.

<3


----------



## Spoomie

Hey Behteney

Congratulations on your beautiful Eva-soy baby. Bravo for breastfeeding exclusively, it's the only way! My cycles didn't return for a year after my DS was born (it was great!) and I continued to feed him just beyond 18 months. Keep going, it's great for her! Good luck with your next soy-sibling :haha:


----------



## Spoomie

debzie said:


> Thanks spoomie still climbing but have terrible cramps today and hot sore boobs usual signs a few day before af. Did a superdfug test and bfn not even a shadow to get excited about. My temps usually stay quite high before af too droping the day or so before except on my last which was my first following the mmc. See what tomorrow brings.

Checked your chart out today Debzie...bugger :nope: Please a huge rise tomorrow. AFM, the sore boobs I've had the last couple of days have disappeared today and I was holding on to that as a sign. Dam. Temp still high, but I know the t means zilch at 9dpo <sigh> x


----------



## poppy666

Welcome back Betheney and Eva is soooo cute :hugs:


Been quite a few women get their BFP since off Soy, me twice and cant wait to meet my little girl :cloud9:

I know you would be able to buy Soy off Amazon.com for Australia if you struggle again :thumbup: good luck x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Betheney said:


> Hi girls
> 
> My names Betheney and i actually started this thread  i unsubscribed to it while i was pregnant and had no idea it had gotten so BIG!!! have many of you read through the old stories? is there lots of success in moving Ov dates and getting BFPs?
> 
> My baby girl Eva was conceived by using soy-iso, i usually Ov'd around CD22 and soy-iso moved it to CD17 and we made me baby girl
> 
> NOW she is 9 months old and i want another! I'm still exclusively BF though and since 6 months post partum my cycles have returned but are about 45ish days long. So last month i took soy-iso and got a CD17 ov but missed my chance to BD.
> 
> This month however i went to buy more soy-iso and discovered the discontinued it about a year ago which was very dissapointing as i used the last of my stash that i bought TTC#1 last month so i've since purchased a different brand and had to start CD4 because it took so long to find, i've never started them that late before i always do them CD2 so i hope the new brand and different day doesn't impact too greatly.
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> <3

Hi Bethany:) thank you for starting this thread! I have just joined but I can see it has helped a lot of women! I hope that your TTC journey for #2 is a happy stress free one.

Today I started SI! I'm really excited. So far nothing has helped shorten my cycles. I haven't tried clomid yet and would like to try and avoid it. So, I took 100mg this morning and I am going to take another tonight. The bottle says only 40% isoflavones so I am assuming if I take two that will amount to 80mg SI? should I do more? I will be doing cd3-7.

:dust:


----------



## poppy666

If you take 80mg of Soy thats only 40mgs of Clomid so id take a bit more sweetie then up dose last two days :winkwink:


----------



## debzie

Hi there betheny congratulations on your soy baba and thankyou for starting this thread. I have read it from the start. I conceived my second cycle usins
g soy but sadly miscarried it moved my ov day back a day from cd 17 to 18 if i take it cd 3-7. I have known many ladies that it does move it forward a good few days. Good luck.

Yeah spoomie my temp is down this morning maybe a one off see what tomorrow brings. Tested with smu and got another bfn. X


----------



## amommy

Well ladies I had my surge on CD 12, and did an insem yesterday expecting a temp rise today, but it didn't happen.. Last cycle w/o soy I ovulated about the same day as my surge.. Do you think maybe I didn't ovulate this cycle because of the soy, or will it still happen???

Thanks for the help I appreciate any imput!


----------



## Tallmom2b

amommy said:


> Well ladies I had my surge on CD 12, and did an insem yesterday expecting a temp rise today, but it didn't happen.. Last cycle w/o soy I ovulated about the same day as my surge.. Do you think maybe I didn't ovulate this cycle because of the soy, or will it still happen???
> 
> Thanks for the help I appreciate any imput!

Hi amommy, I'm not sure about the soy aspect, but I think you will still O. looks like your body is still gearing up. Keep bding at least every other day until your temp goes up for three consecutive days. Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Bethany:) thank you for starting this thread! I have just joined but I can see it has helped a lot of women! I hope that your TTC journey for #2 is a happy stress free one.
> 
> Today I started SI! I'm really excited. So far nothing has helped shorten my cycles. I haven't tried clomid yet and would like to try and avoid it. So, I took 100mg this morning and I am going to take another tonight. The bottle says only 40% isoflavones so I am assuming if I take two that will amount to 80mg SI? should I do more? I will be doing cd3-7.
> 
> :dust:

Hey

I would assume yes it's 40mg per tablet. My first tablets i took only contained 25mg so i took 4 per day and these ones are 50mg so i take 2 per day.

I used to recommend you start with a smaller one and move up, maybe this cycle try 80mg per day and if it has no effect try 120mg per day next month. But if your like me and incredible impatient i'd probably just jump up to the 120mg per day.

<3


----------



## Betheney

Spoomie said:


> Hey Behteney
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful Eva-soy baby. Bravo for breastfeeding exclusively, it's the only way! My cycles didn't return for a year after my DS was born (it was great!) and I continued to feed him just beyond 18 months. Keep going, it's great for her! Good luck with your next soy-sibling :haha:

Thanks Lovey! BF was the best thing i ever did. I'm very proud and such a big promoter of it! I always thought i'd go to 12months but am contemplating longer now.



poppy666 said:


> Welcome back Betheney and Eva is soooo cute :hugs:
> 
> Been quite a few women get their BFP since off Soy, me twice and cant wait to meet my little girl :cloud9:
> 
> I know you would be able to buy Soy off Amazon.com for Australia if you struggle again :thumbup: good luck x

Thanks missus, i have a million photos of Eva on my journal but she is a bit of a cutie.

Congratulations on your bubba!!! oh how i would love to be a preggo eggo again. I'm so glad we've had alot of BFPs on the soy, i know the first time around i couldn't really find THAT much information.

I was going to try online but it wasn't going to arrive before this current cycle and i couldn't bear waiting 45 days to have another chance.



debzie said:


> Hi there betheny congratulations on your soy baba and thankyou for starting this thread. I have read it from the start. I conceived my second cycle usins
> g soy but sadly miscarried it moved my ov day back a day from cd 17 to 18 if i take it cd 3-7. I have known many ladies that it does move it forward a good few days. Good luck.
> 
> Yeah spoomie my temp is down this morning maybe a one off see what tomorrow brings. Tested with smu and got another bfn. X

Hey honey. I'm sorry about your miscarriage. So it moved yours back a day? how much were you taking? do you think you should take less or more to move it forward rather than backward?

LOVE


----------



## Spoomie

Betheney, like you, I never realised I'd become a militant breast feeder! but I am so proud that I gave my little man the best possible start, despite the fact it was very difficult and painful at first (he was jaundiced and was very reluctant to wake up and feed, therefore latched poorly, and therefore caused me great pain!!) and I was under a lot of pressure from health visitors to 'top up' with formula, just to satisfy their desire to see his weight curve shoot up on the chart, something which just doesn't really happen for BF babies. He and I persevered and I am so proud that I resisted their 'advice' and stuck with what I know was best for him, and they actually contributed to making me stick at it! 

Sorry to digress from the thread, ladies


----------



## debzie

Thanks betheny I took 160mg for the first four days then increased to 200mg the last two. With a lower dose 120mg then upping to 160 mg cd 2-6 ov stayed the same. Thinks its maybe the days you take it rather than the dose but I am no expert. 

Soomie don't apologise it is an achievement breastfeeding for so long.

AFM temp dropped again just waiting for the witch. Going to think long and hard what i am doing next cycle. Give soy another go?


----------



## Spoomie

debzie said:


> AFM temp dropped again just waiting for the witch. Going to think long and hard what i am doing next cycle. Give soy another go?

Oh Debzie, so sorry, I hate that evil witch :hugs::hugs:

Don't think I'll be far behind you, my temp hasn't really dropped convincingly yet, but it's certainly not rising as I always dream of seeing, it's just yo-yoing a bit, kind of taunting me!


----------



## debzie

The witch got me.

Spoomie if you look at my chart the one I got my bfp it was my lowest ever post ov temps and kind of yo yod too I was convinced I was out. There is still a chance chick. I'm not too disappointment onwards we go. X


----------



## Spoomie

debzie said:


> The witch got me.
> 
> Spoomie if you look at my chart the one I got my bfp it was my lowest ever post ov temps and kind of yo yod too I was convinced I was out. There is still a chance chick. I'm not too disappointment onwards we go. X

Thanks Debzie for shining a ray of hope on my chart!As I seem to spend a quarter of the month saying, 'We'll see what tomorrow brings'! Sorry she got you, this is soooo hard, isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Betheney said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bethany:) thank you for starting this thread! I have just joined but I can see it has helped a lot of women! I hope that your TTC journey for #2 is a happy stress free one.
> 
> Today I started SI! I'm really excited. So far nothing has helped shorten my cycles. I haven't tried clomid yet and would like to try and avoid it. So, I took 100mg this morning and I am going to take another tonight. The bottle says only 40% isoflavones so I am assuming if I take two that will amount to 80mg SI? should I do more? I will be doing cd3-7.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hey
> 
> I would assume yes it's 40mg per tablet. My first tablets i took only contained 25mg so i took 4 per day and these ones are 50mg so i take 2 per day.
> 
> I used to recommend you start with a smaller one and move up, maybe this cycle try 80mg per day and if it has no effect try 120mg per day next month. But if your like me and incredible impatient i'd probably just jump up to the 120mg per day.
> 
> <3Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice:) I ended up taking 120mg yesterday, I am a bit impatient :blush: I figured I have long cycles so I should try more. :thumpup: I definitely don't want to wait another 60 days to O!


----------



## prettymachine

debzie said:


> The witch got me.
> 
> Spoomie if you look at my chart the one I got my bfp it was my lowest ever post ov temps and kind of yo yod too I was convinced I was out. There is still a chance chick. I'm not too disappointment onwards we go. X

so sorry! xx


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies but seems as though the witch is toying with me. Tmi alert. Passed a clot with pink mucus following though oh shes here and used a tampon. I am isually really heavy but hardly anything today and ive just got spotting now. Don't know what to do as i do not have full flow? Am I right to put in just spotting or light? Thanks in advance. Usually it wouldnot matter but it foes when your taking soy?


----------



## prettymachine

debzie said:


> Thanks ladies but seems as though the witch is toying with me. Tmi alert. Passed a clot with pink mucus following though oh shes here and used a tampon. I am isually really heavy but hardly anything today and ive just got spotting now. Don't know what to do as i do not have full flow? Am I right to put in just spotting or light? Thanks in advance. Usually it wouldnot matter but it foes when your taking soy?

COULD be implantation! or could be your body making everything more difficult for you! my body was doing that the last couple months TTC and i had NO idea what to count as CD1...never really got an answer either!


----------



## debzie

Thanks prettymachine funily enough the cycle I got my last bfp this happened then i had full flow the next day. think its just my body having a laugh. x


----------



## Shelley71

Hi all!

I've been directed by Spoomie to check out this thread. I have to say that after reading the first 30 or so pages, I am VERY intrigued with soy. 

A little history:

First of all, I'm 40 and never been PG. I stopped BC last October, but continued to prevent using foam until mid-January. We've been TTC since then with no luck. Not only that, but for one reason or another, I have never been able to track an O. FF shows that I had a possible O in March and June, but both cycles ended up being SUPER long. I'm using a CBFM for the third time, but I've never gotten anything but highs. I am also temping - I'm on day 5 of that.

I am hoping for a solid trackable cycle this month. My CBFM went from low yesterday to high today. I also started taking Vitex this month and today will be day 15. I know it takes a while to kick in.

I have been afraid of soy because I always hear that it really screws up some cycles. Mine are pretty screwed up anyway. I'll have a great normal"ish" cycle, get my hopes up that I'm normalizing, and then it's immediately followed by a really long cycle. Honestly, my secret fear is that I'm pre-menopausal. 

So, I'm thinking of trying soy after all now, when this cycle is over, especially if I can't track an O again. 

Thanks Spoomie, for directing me here!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Shelley!

Well done to you for getting through the first 30 pages! I managed about 10 and then had to skip to the end in the hope that I'd pick it up as I went along! Unbelievably, there is someone who joined in the last couple of pages (sorry, can't remember who it was) who read the whole thing - amazing!!!

I really hope that soy can help you, but a word of warning, it's not compatible with vitex, apparently. So if you do decide to take it next cycle (hopefully you won't need it) then don't combine it with the vitex. x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Shelley71 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been directed by Spoomie to check out this thread. I have to say that after reading the first 30 or so pages, I am VERY intrigued with soy.
> 
> A little history:
> 
> First of all, I'm 40 and never been PG. I stopped BC last October, but continued to prevent using foam until mid-January. We've been TTC since then with no luck. Not only that, but for one reason or another, I have never been able to track an O. FF shows that I had a possible O in March and June, but both cycles ended up being SUPER long. I'm using a CBFM for the third time, but I've never gotten anything but highs. I am also temping - I'm on day 5 of that.
> 
> I am hoping for a solid trackable cycle this month. My CBFM went from low yesterday to high today. I also started taking Vitex this month and today will be day 15. I know it takes a while to kick in.
> 
> I have been afraid of soy because I always hear that it really screws up some cycles. Mine are pretty screwed up anyway. I'll have a great normal"ish" cycle, get my hopes up that I'm normalizing, and then it's immediately followed by a really long cycle. Honestly, my secret fear is that I'm pre-menopausal.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of trying soy after all now, when this cycle is over, especially if I can't track an O again.
> 
> Thanks Spoomie, for directing me here!

Hi Shelley :hi:
I too have messed up cycles, long and irregular. I was taking vitex too, but I am too impatient, like you said it takes vitex awhile to have an effect on your cycles. Also you shouldn't take vitex and soy at the same time because they cancel each other out. I've also read that it takes a little while for vitex to get out of your system. 
This is my first cycle on soy, 120mg a day. For 5 days and I'm on day two.

GL to you!


----------



## Shelley71

Spoomie said:


> Hi Shelley!
> 
> Well done to you for getting through the first 30 pages! I managed about 10 and then had to skip to the end in the hope that I'd pick it up as I went along! Unbelievably, there is someone who joined in the last couple of pages (sorry, can't remember who it was) who read the whole thing - amazing!!!
> 
> I really hope that soy can help you, but a word of warning, it's not compatible with vitex, apparently. So if you do decide to take it next cycle (hopefully you won't need it) then don't combine it with the vitex. x


Yeah, I read enough to find out that you shouldn't take both. So, if nothing happens this cycle (O or BFP), then I'll ditch the Vitex and try soy for a cycle. I figure at this point (9 months in) and having super crazy cycles, that it surely can't hurt!


----------



## debzie

Hi shelly and welcome. I took vitex following my miscarriage and I think it worked straight away in regulating my hormones. I stopped it when I got my first af so I could take soy. I have heard many success stories from vitex alone so good luck to you. If not hope to see you here next cycle.


----------



## Spoomie

debzie said:


> Thanks ladies but seems as though the witch is toying with me. Tmi alert. Passed a clot with pink mucus following though oh shes here and used a tampon. I am isually really heavy but hardly anything today and ive just got spotting now. Don't know what to do as i do not have full flow? Am I right to put in just spotting or light? Thanks in advance. Usually it wouldnot matter but it foes when your taking soy?

Hi Debzie

Maybe she hasn't got you after all! I think you are right to put it down as spotting. The rule of thumb that I have read is that cd1 is the first day you need protection above and beyond a pantyliner. Sounds like you're not there yet? Crossing everything for a temp rise and a 'quiet' day tomorrow!


----------



## debzie

Thanks spoomie think I am going to go with spotting today and if I have full flow tomorrow count it as cd1. Nothing it ever easy when ttc. x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Can I ask what symptoms you ladies may be having while taking soy? This is day 2 for me and I think it's making me tired? If I stay busy and moving around i feel better though. Maybe it's just in my head? Thanks:)


----------



## Betheney

i usually just get massive headaches the first month i use it then every month after that i'm fine. When i was TTC DD the first month my head was exploding then i was fine every month after that. Now i'm TTC no.2 last month the headaches were bad and this month nothing.


----------



## Betheney

Shelley71 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been directed by Spoomie to check out this thread. I have to say that after reading the first 30 or so pages, I am VERY intrigued with soy.
> 
> A little history:
> 
> First of all, I'm 40 and never been PG. I stopped BC last October, but continued to prevent using foam until mid-January. We've been TTC since then with no luck. Not only that, but for one reason or another, I have never been able to track an O. FF shows that I had a possible O in March and June, but both cycles ended up being SUPER long. I'm using a CBFM for the third time, but I've never gotten anything but highs. I am also temping - I'm on day 5 of that.
> 
> I am hoping for a solid trackable cycle this month. My CBFM went from low yesterday to high today. I also started taking Vitex this month and today will be day 15. I know it takes a while to kick in.
> 
> I have been afraid of soy because I always hear that it really screws up some cycles. Mine are pretty screwed up anyway. I'll have a great normal"ish" cycle, get my hopes up that I'm normalizing, and then it's immediately followed by a really long cycle. Honestly, my secret fear is that I'm pre-menopausal.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of trying soy after all now, when this cycle is over, especially if I can't track an O again.
> 
> Thanks Spoomie, for directing me here!

Alot of the information out there saying soy screws with cycles usually is talking about taking soy your whole cycle which yes does screw it up. I know soy has something to do with tricking out bodies into thinking it's creating a small amount of a certain hormone or something and then once we stop taking the soy (after 5 days) you get a big surge which creates the nice eggies and Ov. If you don't stop taking the soy you don't get that surge or you miss it or something like that 

good luck

<3


----------



## poppy666

I just got random headaches both times i took the Soy nothing else. First one i got loads of ewcm and ov'd on CD18 ( 28 days cycle) 2nd time only got one day of ewcm and ovulated on CD10 ( 26 day cycle after MMC).


----------



## Shelley71

Thanks Betheney! I think next cycle, I'll take it CD5-9. It seems, from what I've read, that ladies with long cycles (like me) do better when they take it those last few days. Correct me if I'm wrong, please?


----------



## Betheney

i've heard that taking it early raises the chances of creating multiple eggs meaning if you want twins (although i don't think we have many if any mulitples yet on this thread not that i've really looked into it) and taking it later i've heard increases the quality of the one egg that was going to be that cycles egg. So i guess it does make sense.

but hang on..... do i even make sense there??? :-/


----------



## sammy1205

I'm in my TWW after taking soy this cycle. I took it CD1-5. I had a twin ectopic earlier this year surgery 03/01/2011, no tune loss. then I got a BFP the end of May that ended in natural MC at 5W3. I was using OPK only and it seemed I had a 27 day cycle and O on CD15. I would get stark white OPKs, then on CD15 + OPK, (for me a tad lighter than the control, then CD16 stark white, so I think I O on my +OPK day.
I started taking the B complex to help lengthen the LP. This cycle with soy I O on CD13, confirmed by FF and got my +OPK on CD12, it still was not as dark as the control line, but I backed it up with a CBE digi and got a smiley CD13 am was the same not as dark as the CL on SMU, then negative in the afternoon. So it did bring O earlier by 2 days. I took it at night before bed and got headaches. That is it. We will see if it gets me a BFP. I seem to get preggo easy enough, it is a sticky bean, in the right place I am having the problem with.


----------



## Shelley71

Betheney said:


> i've heard that taking it early raises the chances of creating multiple eggs meaning if you want twins (although i don't think we have many if any mulitples yet on this thread not that i've really looked into it) and taking it later i've heard increases the quality of the one egg that was going to be that cycles egg. So i guess it does make sense.
> 
> but hang on..... do i even make sense there??? :-/


That makes perfect sense to me! Although I would love to have twins at this point (over and done), I think the idea of having a great egg overrides anything else. Thanks!


----------



## Betheney

i'm obsessed with twins!! I want them so much. I don't know why i just do. lol.


----------



## BeautifulD

Well the witch got me this morning ladies, strangely for me she's come with a vengance, I had to strip the bed this morning, that NEVER happens :blush:


----------



## Betheney

BeautifulD said:


> Well the witch got me this morning ladies, strangely for me she's come with a vengance, I had to strip the bed this morning, that NEVER happens :blush:

Oh wow that sucks!!! My husband doesn't know my cycles have returned as i haven't told him (please don't judge) and the jig would be up if that happened to me. lol.

BTW he doesn't know they're back but he thinks we are just NTNP where as i'm more TTC, so he's happy to have a baby but he just told me he doesn't want to TTC he just wants to not use protection and if it happens then thats good. I think because it was so stressfull last time and i was such a psycho and it was a really intense time because i felt everything was against us. I said to him tonight "i know my cycles aren't back but how about we have sex every 2nd day until we make a baby?" and he replied "okay"

This may sound like no big deal to others because most husbands want sex 24/7 but mine doesn't!! in fact now we have Eva we only have sex a couple of time a month so once i start trying to have sex 4 days in a row he's going to know what i'm doing. So i'm really excited about this every 2nd day thing as that should help my chances heaps and the biggest stress i have around TTC is getting him to actually have SEX!!!

<3


----------



## poppy666

We have actually got Soy twins cooking atm... Spellfairy having twin boys :happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Betheney said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> Well the witch got me this morning ladies, strangely for me she's come with a vengance, I had to strip the bed this morning, that NEVER happens :blush:
> 
> Oh wow that sucks!!! My husband doesn't know my cycles have returned as i haven't told him (please don't judge) and the jig would be up if that happened to me. lol.
> 
> BTW he doesn't know they're back but he thinks we are just NTNP where as i'm more TTC, so he's happy to have a baby but he just told me he doesn't want to TTC he just wants to not use protection and if it happens then thats good. I think because it was so stressfull last time and i was such a psycho and it was a really intense time because i felt everything was against us. I said to him tonight "i know my cycles aren't back but how about we have sex every 2nd day until we make a baby?" and he replied "okay"
> 
> 
> This may sound like no big deal to others because most husbands want sex 24/7 but mine doesn't!! in fact now we have Eva we only have sex a couple of time a month so once i start trying to have sex 4 days in a row he's going to know what i'm doing. So i'm really excited about this every 2nd day thing as that should help my chances heaps and the biggest stress i have around TTC is getting him to actually have SEX!!!
> 
> <3Click to expand...

Sorry to hear AF got you beautiful :hugs: fx for you for next cycle! Maybe bleeding is so much because you had a nice endometrium built up? Thats a good thing right?

Bethany, I also think getting dh to have sex stressful too. We also go a couple weeks with out bd. But lately it's been better. Which is good, cuz I don't need anymore stress! But every other day is great! That would definitely do the trick. Plus it let's those swimmers build back up again :thumbup:
We bd 3 days before I O'd and I got preggo, but unfortunately it ended in a chemical:( 
Fx for you!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Tallmom2b said:


> Sorry to hear AF got you beautiful :hugs: fx for you for next cycle! Maybe bleeding is so much because you had a nice endometrium built up? Thats a good thing right?

Thats what I was thinking, or maybe a chemical as I was getting lines for a few days, I guess I will never know. I wont be trying soy again this cycle as that was my second in a row, I'm hoping though that it has given my cycles the kick start that they need fingers crossed! if not I shall give vitex a go maybe :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Beautiful so sorry the witch turned up. I too now have full flow so counting today as cd 1. 

With me getting oh to have sex is not problem my problem is he works away from home so some months are a none starter like this month. I am set to ovulate cd 17-18 which Is a wednesday Thursday coyld do with delaying ov or bringing it forward to the weekends. Oh well maybe fate will imtervene?


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck Debzie :hugs: 
I too am on CD 1 today


----------



## debzie

Thanks beautifull good luck to you too hope you stay. on the thread even though you are taking your soy break. X


----------



## Tallmom2b

BeautifulD said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear AF got you beautiful :hugs: fx for you for next cycle! Maybe bleeding is so much because you had a nice endometrium built up? Thats a good thing right?
> 
> Thats what I was thinking, or maybe a chemical as I was getting lines for a few days, I guess I will never know. I wont be trying soy again this cycle as that was my second in a row, I'm hoping though that it has given my cycles the kick start that they need fingers crossed! if not I shall give vitex a go maybe :hugs:Click to expand...

If you wanted your doc could do a blood test to check HcG levels. If you were getting faint lines than you are probably right. I have to go in for a blood test in the morning because of the possible gestational sac they spotted in an ultrasound last monday. But CD 1 was Friday for me:(. Not sure if I have any hcg left in my system now but I really think conception did occur.
This is the downside to keeping such close attention, we know if we are preggo so early. Otherwise we would never know it was a chemical.
:hugs:


----------



## bky

:hi:
I wonder if anyone has successfully used soy to induce ovulation when they were not ovulating?
About how long after taking the soy (I don't have a cycle day at the moment so I'd probably just take it for 5 days in a row) would you expect ovulation? 10-12 days or?


----------



## Bubbles_75

Spoomie said:


> Thanks so much Poppy, I am trying to hang on to stories like yours. I was over the moon last year but after almost a year of trying so hard to get pregnant again since mc I worry it was my last chance gone. You give me hope xxx

Consider adding Fresh Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen to your regimen. You usually take it over a 3 month period to get your eggs ready, as that is how long it takes for them to mature from start to finish, but definitely helped me with the quality of my eggs. I am now currently prego with one very healthy bean and so far my team of drs are very pleased with the results. Usually have a ton of issues and so far everything looks way better than expected. I, of course, used the soy as well, which I totally believe helped me GET prego, but I think the Royal Jelly is what is keeping me prego. Best of luck to you. I know it can get frustrating. Believe in miracles :)


----------



## Betheney

poppy666 said:


> We have actually got Soy twins cooking atm... Spellfairy having twin boys :happydance:

YAY TWINS!!!! So did you and spellfairy take soy early in the month? How exciting!! I WANT TWINSIES!!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

bky said:


> :hi:
> I wonder if anyone has successfully used soy to induce ovulation when they were not ovulating?
> About how long after taking the soy (I don't have a cycle day at the moment so I'd probably just take it for 5 days in a row) would you expect ovulation? 10-12 days or?

Well I take AGES to ovulate, up to 40 days and beyond, every cycle seems to get longer and longer and ff isn't usually sure if I have ovulated or not! but last cycle I did (with solid lines) on CD19 I took soy from CD 3-7. you have to take it on clomid days though hun you can't just take it bang smack in the middle of a cycle :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Tallmom2b said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear AF got you beautiful :hugs: fx for you for next cycle! Maybe bleeding is so much because you had a nice endometrium built up? Thats a good thing right?
> 
> Thats what I was thinking, or maybe a chemical as I was getting lines for a few days, I guess I will never know. I wont be trying soy again this cycle as that was my second in a row, I'm hoping though that it has given my cycles the kick start that they need fingers crossed! if not I shall give vitex a go maybe :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> If you wanted your doc could do a blood test to check HcG levels. If you were getting faint lines than you are probably right. I have to go in for a blood test in the morning because of the possible gestational sac they spotted in an ultrasound last monday. But CD 1 was Friday for me:(. Not sure if I have any hcg left in my system now but I really think conception did occur.
> This is the downside to keeping such close attention, we know if we are preggo so early. Otherwise we would never know it was a chemical.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

To be honest hun I'd rather not know. I'm sorry you're going through all this hun it seems so un fair. I hope they have the answers for you :hugs: 

Yeah I know, I wont ever test so early again this is the second time this has happened.... you would think I would have learnt the first time but eh nosiness gets the better of me :rofl:


----------



## bky

BeautifulD said:


> bky said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> I wonder if anyone has successfully used soy to induce ovulation when they were not ovulating?
> About how long after taking the soy (I don't have a cycle day at the moment so I'd probably just take it for 5 days in a row) would you expect ovulation? 10-12 days or?
> 
> Well I take AGES to ovulate, up to 40 days and beyond, every cycle seems to get longer and longer and ff isn't usually sure if I have ovulated or not! but last cycle I did (with solid lines) on CD19 I took soy from CD 3-7. you have to take it on clomid days though hun you can't just take it bang smack in the middle of a cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

I've got no cycles at all right now. Haven't ovulated since October of 2009 (pregnant and then breastfeeding) so I'm :-k about using soy to see if things will start up.


----------



## Betheney

bky said:


> :hi:
> I wonder if anyone has successfully used soy to induce ovulation when they were not ovulating?
> About how long after taking the soy (I don't have a cycle day at the moment so I'd probably just take it for 5 days in a row) would you expect ovulation? 10-12 days or?

I kinda think you have nothing to lose and might as well just take them anyway.

I'm also breastfeeding but i do have cycles they're just super long but as soon as i took soy that brought them back to a normal length.

I'm also curious if it could induce ovulation. I would say if your one of those people who just have random anovulatory cycles maybe yes, but if you don't have cycles because your breastfeeding i would say that would matter..... but i really am just guessing.


----------



## poppy666

Betheney said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> We have actually got Soy twins cooking atm... Spellfairy having twin boys :happydance:
> 
> YAY TWINS!!!! So did you and spellfairy take soy early in the month? How exciting!! I WANT TWINSIES!!!!Click to expand...

I was already newly pregnant after my miscarriage when i introduced Soy to a few members who had also had a loss... Think Spellfairy took on CD2-6 and upped her dosage last few days. I took this time on CD3-7 but same dosage as first time.


----------



## BeautifulD

bky said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bky said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> I wonder if anyone has successfully used soy to induce ovulation when they were not ovulating?
> About how long after taking the soy (I don't have a cycle day at the moment so I'd probably just take it for 5 days in a row) would you expect ovulation? 10-12 days or?
> 
> Well I take AGES to ovulate, up to 40 days and beyond, every cycle seems to get longer and longer and ff isn't usually sure if I have ovulated or not! but last cycle I did (with solid lines) on CD19 I took soy from CD 3-7. you have to take it on clomid days though hun you can't just take it bang smack in the middle of a cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I've got no cycles at all right now. Haven't ovulated since October of 2009 (pregnant and then breastfeeding) so I'm :-k about using soy to see if things will start up.Click to expand...

Well obviously its down to you honey but personally there is no way I would use soy without knowing what cycle day I'm on.... It could really mess you up. Is it ok to take soy whilst BF? Good luck whatever you decide :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Has anyone else experienced hot flashes? I think I read that it's a common side effect? This is my fourth day on it. Thanks :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Tallmom2b said:


> Has anyone else experienced hot flashes? I think I read that it's a common side effect? This is my fourth day on it. Thanks :)

I didn't hun, well not that I know of. I took mine just before bed so could have slept through them. The only things I suffered with were really bad headaches for the first few days and SAVAGE mood swings to the point I annoyed myself for the whole time I was on them. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Tallmom2b said:


> Has anyone else experienced hot flashes? I think I read that it's a common side effect? This is my fourth day on it. Thanks :)

I did the second time I took soy and last cycle. I too took them all at night but experienced headaches, nausea, and not drowsyness but a mild feeling of sedation on a morning and hot flushes to the point where I was going to give up see what happens this time.


----------



## debzie

Well here I am cd3 starting soy tonight. Wishing everyone luck where ever they are in their cycle. Do not know if I will stick to the winning formula of 160mg then up to 200mg last two or up to 200mg throughout any advice.


----------



## Cypress

debzie said:


> Well here I am cd3 starting soy tonight. Wishing everyone luck where ever they are in their cycle. Do not know if I will stick to the winning formula of 160mg then up to 200mg last two or up to 200mg throughout any advice.

Hi I'm new, and am starting soy today, CD3 - I am wondering the same as debzie above regarding dose?

Also, does anyone have any thoughts on whether you can eat soy products during the 5 days? I have been avoiding soy foods generally as I've read they may negatively impact fertility. But if I'm taking the soy isoflavens maybe they're ok during that time?

Also, do you think it's best to take the full dosage all at once, or split up throughout the day (eg morning, noon and night)?

Thanks in advance, and good luck to all soy takers!


----------



## debzie

Spoomie where are you just peeped at your chart looks good. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## debzie

Hi cypress and welcome if its your first time taling soy i would stick to a lower dose just to sre how you react. Clomid is taken in one dose at the same time of day so i have always done tjat eith soy. I take it all last thing at night as it does tend to lessen side effects. As for eating soy products during this time as long as you are not taking max dose just keep an eye on what uou ate eating. Good luck hun. x


----------



## Betheney

Cypress

the first time i used soy i split it up during the day as i never really knew what i should do so i guessed and my Ov moved from CD22 - CD17 then i asked on the forum and everyone recommended taking it at once, however because i didn't want to ruin a good thing as it obviously worked when i spread it out i continued to spread it out until i got preggo. This time however i'm on a different brand which only requires 2 tablets and take them together at the same time everyday so we will see if it makes a difference, although this time i'm taking them from CD4 where as i always did it from CD2 so if something does change who know's if it's the brand, the day i started or if it's because it's in one does and not 3. lol

As for the soy products! Soy-isoflavones trick your body into thinking it's not producing Estrogen (pretty sure it's that hormone) then when you finish taking them your body surges with the hormones creating a nice ovulation. If you continually take soy-isoflavones you don't allow your body to create that surge and allow those hormones to make an ovulation in fact it will stop it from happening. That's why people with heavy soy diets can have their fertility impacted upon and why you should only take soy for a few days, so soy is more an issue if you take it throughout your cycle. Although from what i can gather you have to take a large amount of soy to get even a decent amount of soy-isoflavones out and have that actually impact on your fertility, so say you take 75mg per day of the tablets with soy in your diet it might be only 85mg in total. I'm a vegetarian and i wouldn't call my diet soy heavy but i do have it everyday. 

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## cbmd

hi ladies...i have pcos and considering tcc again asap as it took so long to conceive LO....i have heard of good success using soy from other ladies....however it was pure chance i fell pregnant and i dont know how to chart...temp etc.....so can you ladies help...how do you temp...and when do temperatures change? also which soy isoflavane do you recommend? and how much? and which days do you take it?
i would have to induce my period using provera as i dont have any at all.....x


----------



## Spoomie

debzie said:


> Spoomie where are you just peeped at your chart looks good. Fingers crossed. x

Hi debzie, thanks for your good wishes. I must say, I'd normally have my period by now so a 14 day luteal phase is a good thing regardless. On the downside, I have had 2 negative tests at 11dpo and 13dpo, so I'm not really holding out a great deal of hope, and am preparing myself for a big temp drop tomorrow morning. The last couple of nights I have slept/woken erratically too (eg woken at 4.45 and then again at 6.15 with the alarm to take my temp) so I know this could have adversely affected my readings and given me false hope, clearly it's been on my mind a lot! 

I'm actually wondering if the soy has affected my cycle/symptoms, not that I'm complaining about a 'perfect' luteal phase, you understand! It's just that this cycle has been unusual, I've had sore boobs which I never get prior to my period (though can't remember if I get them when I'm pregnant which is a bit useless of me!), although this seems to have subsided the last day or two, not a great sign. I've been having cramping every morning when I wake for about 5 days now making me think that af is about to show but my temp stays up and the cramping wears off. Curious.

Oh well, what will be, will be. Must try to sleep better tonight and pray for a 37.?? on my thermometer tomorrow! Prepare for the worst and hope for the best........:hugs:


----------



## Betheney

wow spoomie that does look incredibly promising.

CBMD i think the best way to learn about temping would be to make a fertility friend account (google it) and they have fantastic tutorials and information about why, when and how to chart. They'd say it better than i could.

<3


----------



## Spoomie

Morning ladies., thanks for all your positive wishes. Game over for me though, cd1 :nope:


----------



## Jaz78

hey ladies

I hope you are all doing well and that many of you have got your BFPs since i was last in here!!

I am 9.5 weeks pregnant and everything is going well - apart from feeling like crap and incredibly exhausted!!

anyway, i wanted to update with what happened with my cycle since it was very unclear but now i have had a dating scan, I know when I must have O'd.

I took soy CD3-7 150mg per night. I *thought* I O'd CD15 as i had all my usual signs and my temp rose after this point, although it didnt rise as much as normal which i thought was just the soy. Thankfully I didnt O then as we didnt DTD anywhere near it. Turned out I O'd CD21 which isnt clear at all from my temp chart and i didnt have any other symptoms! Anyway, I wanted to tell others not to necessarily trust your temp chart or other symptoms (like no CM!) and keep DTD every second day until you are absolutely positive it is too late. It was my first cycle of soy so obviously it messed temps and usual symptoms up.

My cycles were long and irregular so even Oing at CD21 was good for me. Anyway, go soy!! I hope it works wonders for you ladies too :)


----------



## prettymachine

how is everyone doing? my soy baby is due in 18 days! but she will be here before then! i developed polyhydramnios and am getting an induction date on sept 8! my dr told me not to be suprised if i dont even make it to the induction because my uterus is hyper extended from all the fluid! i can't wait to share my soy baby with everyone <3


----------



## Betheney

i feel bad, after falling pregnant and giving birth to Eva she was a soy baby and then i never came back to this thread........

such a traitor


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, haven't commented on this thread in about a week...

prettymachine, how exciting! pls share photos of your LO once she's born!

AFM, I'm 9DPO today, had some bleeding yesterday evening, lasted for abour 3 hours. It was a tad heavier then spotting, but lighter than a 'light flow'. I went to bed with a tampon & there was no more blood this morning, just very lightly tinged brown cm on the tip of the tampon (sorry for the TMI).. I had a small temp rise this morning & my bbs are KILLING me! so hopefully this is it.. I'm testing tomorrow morning! if BFN, then probably everyday till AF is due, I've got like 45 IC HPTs..


----------



## debzie

So sorry the witch got you. Are you trying soy again I gotmy bfp the second cycle so best of luck i looking for a repeat success.

Cbmd just click on one of our tickers and join fertility friend in adittion if you have any questions feel free to ask. As for the soy depends where you live on what you can buy. In the uk you can get it from tesco or Holland and baretts even seen some in boots. Us i believe wallmart sells it or thete is amazon for the rest of the world. You start it in the first 5 days of your cycle 1-5or 2-6 or 3-7 ( most popular) 4-8 or days 5-9. Last two tends to be for longer cycles. Dosage is an indivudual think as long as you don't exceed 200mg daily. Most women start at 80mg or just above. Hope this helps.

Jaz the month I got my soy bfp my temps were strange lower than before and last cycle was the same on soy. Can't believe your 9.5 weeks allteady. 

Betheny don't feel a traitor at the. end of the fay we would not be here if it was not for you. Good luck.

Prettymachine 8 th is my brothers and oh birthday. Can't wait to see the pics.

Florida girl sounds promising I will be waiting and stalking. Fingers crossed.

Afm I had to work through from late shift to.night shift so took my soy this morning read that if you miss a clomid dose take it ASAP then take your the dose as long as you have 12 hours between so will take it again tonight. Not having too many side effects this time. Still spotting and had a super light period unknown for me.


----------



## Stash777

Sorry the witch got you spoomie. :hugs: 

Congrats Jaz! I've been hearing about a few ladies who are having a temp shift but not actually Oing then. Is this common? I thought a temp shift signified definite O as progesterone raises your temps...:shrug:

How exciting pretty!! Not too much longer! 

Florida that sounds v v promising. If it was IB it could take you a few days before you get a pos (3-4 days? I think?). Fxx

debzie I missed a day of soy this cycle too, and took it the next morning and then my usual time that evening. I haven't O'd yet, but all signs are pointing to it happening within the next few days.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

stash, the temp dip & EWCM make it look like O's coming... FXed it happens for you soon!


----------



## Stash777

FloridaGirl21 said:


> stash, the temp dip & EWCM make it look like O's coming... FXed it happens for you soon!

Yep! And got a pos OPK this morning! It should be happening vvv soon.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay for a positive OPK! :)


----------



## Jaz78

prettymachine said:


> how is everyone doing? my soy baby is due in 18 days! but she will be here before then! i developed polyhydramnios and am getting an induction date on sept 8! my dr told me not to be suprised if i dont even make it to the induction because my uterus is hyper extended from all the fluid! i can't wait to share my soy baby with everyone <3

wow exciting!! good luck with it all :)



Stash777 said:


> Congrats Jaz! I've been hearing about a few ladies who are having a temp shift but not actually Oing then. Is this common? I thought a temp shift signified definite O as progesterone raises your temps...:shrug:

I wouldnt have thought so. Its been reliable for me on all my other temp charts. Like i said though, the temp shift wasnt as high as usual until about a week later - usually its about 36.7 afterwards. Anyway, here is my temp chart for anyone who is interested. According to dating scan i O'd CD21
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/261829


----------



## amommy

Sorry I have been absent, past few days, I did catch up a bit. 

Spoomie sorry the witch got you, really thought your chart was looking great... My friend and I have decided we need to have an ugly chart, then maybe we will get a +. 

Eva, its nice to meet you and its ok that you didn't come back sooner, doesn't make you a traitor, just a trend starter, and without you, we all wouldn't have met.. So thanks! 

As for me, I did ovulate on CD 15, so that was about the same, but there have been huge differences.. First of all my body tried or did ovulate 3 diff times, once at CD 6, and then I had 2 diff days of + OPK with a neg in between!! Weird huh? 
Second I have had incredible cramps since last night, and still having them today!! Not sure what that means, but hope it good since its different than last 3 cycles! 

Good luck to everyone, sorry for all the losses, I understand what that is like, and baby dust to EVERYONE!! 
I am now 5 dpo, and already testing because I am a dork and like to POAS!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck amommy :dust:


----------



## Glowstar

prettymachine said:


> how is everyone doing? my soy baby is due in 18 days! but she will be here before then! i developed polyhydramnios and am getting an induction date on sept 8! my dr told me not to be suprised if i dont even make it to the induction because my uterus is hyper extended from all the fluid! i can't wait to share my soy baby with everyone <3

wow pretty!! Not long now then!!! Good luck xx


----------



## amommy

I have a question for all you soy taking ladies.. Did you have cramps after ovulation? like 4-6dpo, that felt heavy, intense achey hot.. like a full feeling that made you feel like you needed to pee?? 

I was looking for some advice, it has been quite hard to get comfortable.. Thank you!


----------



## poppy666

The first time on soy i cramped from ovulation until i got my bfp.


----------



## debzie

I agree with poppy I had a really crampy spell right from ovulation up until I got my bfp hope its a good sign for you too hun. x


----------



## Stash777

Jaz - so odd how FF didn't put in crosshairs on your chart. I guess that really doesn't matter though seeing as how you got your BFP! :)

amommy - I usually get crampy from O until AF arrives when I've taken soy. I'm thinking this cycle isn't going to be any different. 

AFM, my opk this morning was neg (still a dark line but lighter than yesterday's) and have been having some deep, dull, achey pains in my left ovary. Think I O'd this morning. :)


----------



## amommy

Thank you ladies for the replies!! Good to know that 2 out of 3 experienced cramps up until BFP!! 

Stash do you usually cramp with AF? or in the TWW, or was it much worse with soy?


----------



## Stash777

amommy said:


> Thank you ladies for the replies!! Good to know that 2 out of 3 experienced cramps up until BFP!!
> 
> Stash do you usually cramp with AF? or in the TWW, or was it much worse with soy?

I have PCOS and don't usually O, so it's hard to say if that's just how I usually am during the tww. The three cycles before this one I was going through fertility treatment (including prometrium which has a side effect of cramping during the tww) and the three before that I was on soy. All tww I was crampy. I don't remember being crampy before that, but I also wasn't Oing. :shrug:


----------



## amommy

Oh ok, just wondered.. Of course looking for any slight indicator that this cycle may be diff than the last.. LOL.. Thank you!!


----------



## Jen1802

prettymachine said:


> how is everyone doing? my soy baby is due in 18 days! but she will be here before then! i developed polyhydramnios and am getting an induction date on sept 8! my dr told me not to be suprised if i dont even make it to the induction because my uterus is hyper extended from all the fluid! i can't wait to share my soy baby with everyone <3

OMG Prettymachine!!! Super exciting the end is in sight!!! Good luck and can't wait to see pics!! xoxo:happydance:


----------



## cbmd

hi ladies...im going to order some soy and try it maybe next month with provera and see how things go...just out of interest how much luck have ladies had with soy on here? and on on average how many cycles of soy has it taken to conceive? should you only try it a handful of times.Im totally new to all this temping etc as i dont have periods naturally so have no 'cycle' at all. It took me nearly 18 months to conceive naturally last time and i dont want to wait that long again - although i know im so lucky to have LO...x


----------



## prettymachine

cbmd said:


> hi ladies...im going to order some soy and try it maybe next month with provera and see how things go...just out of interest how much luck have ladies had with soy on here? and on on average how many cycles of soy has it taken to conceive? should you only try it a handful of times.Im totally new to all this temping etc as i dont have periods naturally so have no 'cycle' at all. It took me nearly 18 months to conceive naturally last time and i dont want to wait that long again - although i know im so lucky to have LO...x

it worked first cycle for me! i see your LO is only a couple months old...that alone with help! you are EXTREMELY fertile after giving birth! they recommend only taking the soy 2 months at a time because it raises the estrogen and could have more negative efects over long-term. good luck!


----------



## debzie

Cbmd I got my bfp my second cycle with soy but went on to miscarry at 11 weeks. Hoping for the same success this cycle. Good luck hun. x


----------



## amommy

prettymachine said:


> cbmd said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies...im going to order some soy and try it maybe next month with provera and see how things go...just out of interest how much luck have ladies had with soy on here? and on on average how many cycles of soy has it taken to conceive? should you only try it a handful of times.Im totally new to all this temping etc as i dont have periods naturally so have no 'cycle' at all. It took me nearly 18 months to conceive naturally last time and i dont want to wait that long again - although i know im so lucky to have LO...x
> 
> it worked first cycle for me! i see your LO is only a couple months old...that alone with help! you are EXTREMELY fertile after giving birth! they recommend only taking the soy 2 months at a time because it raises the estrogen and could have more negative efects over long-term. good luck!Click to expand...

I had polyhydramnios with my daughter, my AFI was 42 at last check!! When my water broke it splashed off the guerny onto the floor!! eewww


----------



## cbmd

do you mean this was brought on by using soy? or it that a stupid question :) x



amommy said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbmd said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies...im going to order some soy and try it maybe next month with provera and see how things go...just out of interest how much luck have ladies had with soy on here? and on on average how many cycles of soy has it taken to conceive? should you only try it a handful of times.Im totally new to all this temping etc as i dont have periods naturally so have no 'cycle' at all. It took me nearly 18 months to conceive naturally last time and i dont want to wait that long again - although i know im so lucky to have LO...x
> 
> it worked first cycle for me! i see your LO is only a couple months old...that alone with help! you are EXTREMELY fertile after giving birth! they recommend only taking the soy 2 months at a time because it raises the estrogen and could have more negative efects over long-term. good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I had polyhydramnios with my daughter, my AFI was 42 at last check!! When my water broke it splashed off the guerny onto the floor!! eewwwClick to expand...


----------



## harri

Hey everyone!

Would you mind if I joined you guys? 
I have been ttc for over a year but I have really irregular cycles ( last cycle was 86 days and I didn't Ov) 

I am on CD18 and took soy cd2-cd6. Just waiting to Ov now :) 
Xx


----------



## cbmd

hi harry....im going to try soy for the first time too...i have no periods at all...so on my first day of provera to bring on period so then i can start soy....fx'd for you.......xx


----------



## cbmd

oops meant harri apologies :)
x


----------



## harri

I took provera to bring mine on too! :)


----------



## cbmd

i had been ttc for well over a year...with no periods and and had read about people using provera to start periods so i went and asked the doctor who said he had never heard of it but was willing to give it to me. i did it for three months in a row (not using anything else, as was new to all this ttc and hadnt heard of soy) it gave me light periods but never conceived. However after third lot had a really light period and must have somehow ovulated the next month as thats when i conceived. I really feel provera gave my body a kick to wake up and do something! obviously my periods havent come back since our LO and my pcos feel just the same....so want to try with soy this time.....can i ask how you take provera? i remember i took it for 5 days 21-27 but cant remember how much, i think it was 5mg twice a day...ive lost the box but still got loads of tablets left which is what im using now...
x


----------



## debzie

Welcome harri hope you dont have to wait too long to ov. 

I am finished my soy for this cycle so there will be nothing much to report for a while really hope it brings ov forwarda day or so or back a day or so. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## amommy

No the polyhydramnios was not brought on by soy it was a birth defect in our case


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, just checking in to let you know i'm going on round two of Soy.. AF caught me today..

I had spotting this cycle, which I never have.. I spotted on 8DPO & 11DPO, I think it may be because fo the Soy :shrug: Also, AF came 2 days early, my LP was shortened.. So I'm taking a BVit this cycle to try to bring my LP back out to 13 days.

Last cycle I took Soy CD2-6, 120, 120, 160, 160, 200.. I have PCOS, and longer cycles.. I do *usually *O on my own.. What would you ladies suggest? I was thinking of changing this cycle to: CD3-7, 160,160,160,200,200..? Let me know what you think xx


----------



## debzie

Sorry floridagirl thought you had done it this cycle but nevermind. Again sorry. I found that when I did soy cd 2-6 I had spotting until cd 10 and like you a shorter LP so I have stuck with cd 3-7 and I did as you suggested 160 then upped it to 200mg. As this is officially my 4th (with a break when I got my bfp) cycle of soy I went for it and took 200mg and have been fine had less side effects than last cycle strangely. Good luck hun.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I had an evil evap at 9dpo, followed by BFNs & then AF.. I would have put money down that last cycle was my cycle. But oh well, my body fooled me.. 

I'm glad you've had less side effects.. I will be doing the same as you this cycle then.. GL


----------



## harri

Hey! I still have no sign of Ov, what day did you guys ov on soy?

Sorry AF got you :hugs: xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I o'd CD 21


----------



## harri

Theres hope for me yet then :)


----------



## Cypress

Good luck everyone! Well I've taken all my soy now: CD 3-5 160mg, CD6-7 200mg. It's my first cycle on soy, we'll see what happens.

I have a question which I wondered if anyone has any info on - whether you can take *maca* during a cycle where you've taken soy? As maca seems to work by balancing out hormones, maybe it would cancel out the effect of soy (which, from what I understand, is to imbalance your hormones by increasing FSH in order to produce a better egg)? Thanks in advance for any comments on this.


----------



## autigers55

Hi, I'm new here and I was wondering if I take soy isoflavones, will it make me ovulate? I've been TTC for 20 months now and I had a chemical pregnancy in April. My cycles were irregular, but I started taking vitex in June and it has made my last 3 cycles last from 33-35 days, but no ovulation. I'm on cd 3 and was considering taking soy isoflavones for the first time today, but was not sure whether or not it would help me ovulate. If anyone knows, could you please help me out. I'm desperate at this point and will try anything before I have to go to a fertility specialist. Also, does anyone know if I can continue my vitex after I finish taking the soy? Thanks!!


----------



## debzie

Cypress I know of a few women who have taken maca and soy they just dont take it soy days. Gliwstar got her first bfp with a soy maca soft cup combo. What cd you on today and when do uou usually ov? Good luck.

Autigers vitex and soy cancel each othrt out. and so are not recommended to take together. Ido however know of women that have taken it soy cycles to regulste progesterone after ovulation but I thi
Most go for flax seed with soy. Good luck x


----------



## Stash777

:hugs: Florida :hugs: The witch is a BIT muCH! From what I've read, the earlier the more eggs you produce, and later the better quality of one egg. :shrug: The first three cycles of soy I took them CD3-7, but this last one I started CD2. I O'd (well pretty sure as long as I have another elevated temp tomorrow) on CD19. I had planned on starting CD4 to get one mature egg, but on CD2 found myself taking soy. So, I would say to listen to your intuition/gut feeling on when to start. :flower: and :dust:


----------



## Stash777

autigers55 said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I was wondering if I take soy isoflavones, will it make me ovulate? I've been TTC for 20 months now and I had a chemical pregnancy in April. My cycles were irregular, but I started taking vitex in June and it has made my last 3 cycles last from 33-35 days, but no ovulation. I'm on cd 3 and was considering taking soy isoflavones for the first time today, but was not sure whether or not it would help me ovulate. If anyone knows, could you please help me out. I'm desperate at this point and will try anything before I have to go to a fertility specialist. Also, does anyone know if I can continue my vitex after I finish taking the soy? Thanks!!

If you decide to take soy, do not take vitex with it. I had heard, after I took both together, that they shouldn't be taken together. My experience taking them: I started AF for 2-3 days then it went away, and then 3 days later showed up again for 7 days. Although I've always had irregular cycles (from the first time I had AF - I've gone 6 months without a visit), that one took the cake. I would suggest taking maca with the soy as they do not interfere with each other if you want to take something that helps with your cycle.


----------



## debzie

Stash i took vitex straight after my miscarriage which was two cycles ago now. This cycle af was super light and only for a few days do you think it could still be the vitex. Never had this before with soy? X


----------



## Polekitten

Hi ladies :flower:

Quick question for those in the uk? Which soy tablets are you/did you take and how many?

I've found the ones in Holland & Barratt but they say 23mg per capsule, so 4 would make 80mg ish?:dohh:

I'm on cd2 and have 32-42 day cycles, I only have 1 tube and willing to try anything!

Thanks 
:dust:


----------



## poppy666

Buy these from Tesco's 40mg per tab not the H&B too much other stuff in them x

https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...amily_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html


----------



## Polekitten

Poppy, thanks so much! & Congrats btw


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Buy these from Tesco's 40mg per tab not the H&B too much other stuff in them x
> 
> https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...amily_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html

thank you for your avatar poppy! i have no idea what it was like for you guys over there hearing about it... but i will never forget it here. it was the first day of my junior year of high school...my mom was still alive...i walked in the living room about 630am and saw my mom crying... so i looked at the TV and the first plane had just hit. then i saw the second one. the entire first day of school every class was just watching the news about it, and people crying. it was such a sad day! *never forget*


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

prettymachine said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Buy these from Tesco's 40mg per tab not the H&B too much other stuff in them x
> 
> https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...amily_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html
> 
> thank you for your avatar poppy! i have no idea what it was like for you guys over there hearing about it... but i will never forget it here. it was the first day of my junior year of high school...my mom was still alive...i walked in the living room about 630am and saw my mom crying... so i looked at the TV and the first plane had just hit. then i saw the second one. the entire first day of school every class was just watching the news about it, and people crying. it was such a sad day! *never forget*Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:

I was on holiday in Spain when it happened and it was such a sad day x


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Buy these from Tesco's 40mg per tab not the H&B too much other stuff in them x
> 
> https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...amily_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html
> 
> thank you for your avatar poppy! i have no idea what it was like for you guys over there hearing about it... but i will never forget it here. it was the first day of my junior year of high school...my mom was still alive...i walked in the living room about 630am and saw my mom crying... so i looked at the TV and the first plane had just hit. then i saw the second one. the entire first day of school every class was just watching the news about it, and people crying. it was such a sad day! *never forget*Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I was on holiday in Spain when it happened and it was such a sad day xClick to expand...

it means a lot to me that even people not in the US still care :hugs:


----------



## debzie

I was at work and one of the patients ran into the office to tell us the first ane had hit we didnot believe him. The hospital came to a stand still as we all watched in horror. A very sad day.


----------



## prettymachine

debzie said:


> I was at work and one of the patients ran into the office to tell us the first ane had hit we didnot believe him. The hospital came to a stand still as we all watched in horror. A very sad day.

it was definitely surreal...very hard to believe it was really happening.


----------



## Jen1802

I agree it was totally surreal. I think everyone in the world remembers what they were doing when the news hit. It was my first year at uni and I was at home when a friend called. It was just devastating! xo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was in 6th grade (middle school) first period.. everyone sat watching the news all day.. so sad


----------



## prettymachine

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I was in 6th grade (middle school) first period.. everyone sat watching the news all day.. so sad

that makes me feel old since i was in 11th grade lol! hard to believe its been 10 years!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I always feel so young when I say that! :haha: It is hard to believe that it's been 10 years :wacko:


----------



## amommy

I was frozen when I walked in the room, the kids had left the TV on overnight, saw the news just as they were recapping the first plane hitting.. I froze and remained there for at least 2-3 weeks unable to remove myself from the news!! Everything we had known in our lives had changed, and we all knew that our world and our security had forever changed.. I cried and was in complete disbelief... Then news began about flight 43 I think it was, and how those courageous men took the plane down knowing full well they were giving their life to save other.. 

Just kept waiting for them to pull out a survivor from the twin towers.. It never happened..

My brother lived and worked in Manhattan at the time, and I had no idea if he was ok or not, luckily it wasn't too close to the towers, but I had no idea having never been to new york


----------



## Betheney

i was in bed and my Dad rang my mum as he does shift work really early in the morning i think it was 4:30am ish and he told her she has to turn on the news there are terrorist attacks and planes are hitting the twin towers. I remember waking not long after from the noise my mum and Aunty (visiting at the time) were making and they told me what had happened and i'm pretty sure my answer was "who gives a shit" (i think i was like 13) and then i got up to watch the news with them because there was no going back to sleep and then seeing the tally of death's get higher and higher i remember thinking of how many heart broken people exist from one death, brothers and sisters, aunties and uncles, friends and lovers, parents and grandparents and that this wasn't the death of one it was the death of thousands! i then got a little teary.

We all sat in the lounge room as my mum and aunty slowly got ready for a funeral then once they were ready they drove us to school and drove themselves to my uncles funeral.

I went to school thinking i was the only one who had heard about it because i doubt anyone would of been awake at 4:30am and i was all excited that i was going to be the one to break the news to everyone at school and that i'd be the one in the know a mini moment of fame i thought. When i got to school EVERYONE was talking about it and already knew about it and i remember being dissapointed for a short amount of time that i didn't get to break the news.

looking back i'm obviously dissapointed with parts of my reaction but i was a young teenager and i remember the seriousness of the events didn't sink in for many for a couple of weeks.

Love


----------



## momof3wants5

Dh was in the police academy - he called me - DD#1 was 6wks asleep in the cradle at the side of our bed - I stared at her, turned on the TV and stared like it was an accident. I saw live coverage of the second plane and my heart sank - it was so hard for me to fathom how one group could hate us so much. 

Later that month, DH graduated the academy and his parents were out to visit. DH's dad is retired NYPD so he got to pin DH's badge on and when they announced "retired NYPD officer, Wm. Hynes to pin his son's badge on" the entire auditorium jumped to their feet - I was amazed - so much respect shown to this one man because of what his active NYPD officers were going through. 

I still cry when I see coverage - my sister in law lost a fireman she was dating, my in laws attended over 30 funerals in that month - we stayed in the harmony of denver, with a newborn - I was so scared to be a cops wife at that time!


----------



## Betheney

momof3wants5 said:


> Dh was in the police academy - he called me - DD#1 was 6wks asleep in the cradle at the side of our bed - I stared at her, turned on the TV and stared like it was an accident. I saw live coverage of the second plane and my heart sank - it was so hard for me to fathom how one group could hate us so much.
> 
> Later that month, DH graduated the academy and his parents were out to visit. DH's dad is retired NYPD so he got to pin DH's badge on and when they announced "retired NYPD officer, Wm. Hynes to pin his son's badge on" the entire auditorium jumped to their feet - I was amazed - so much respect shown to this one man because of what his active NYPD officers were going through.
> 
> I still cry when I see coverage - my sister in law lost a fireman she was dating, my in laws attended over 30 funerals in that month - we stayed in the harmony of denver, with a newborn - I was so scared to be a cops wife at that time!

I love that there is so much respect for what those amazing men did. Everyone really loves them as the heroes they are.

I'm really touched by what you've written.


----------



## cbmd

hi ladies...i have started taking provera to try bring on af....i have my soy on its way..im going to take is day 3-7 like most of you have recomended but how much would you take and would you space it out in the day? ive never took it before so no idea on the best way to use it.
x


----------



## BeautifulD

I took mine the first time around 3-7 100mg the whole 5 days and it didn't work, I had a 51 day cycle that cycle and my last cycle I did 3x150mg and 2x200mg days 3-7 and o'd on cd 19.... Hopes this helps :hugs:


----------



## biliboi2

I did 40, 80, 80, 120, 160 . Waiting to O so will let you know the effect!


----------



## debzie

I started out at 120 then 160 the last 2 days and have worked my way up to the max dose this cycle (cycle 4 of soy with a break after 2) 200mg all 5 days. most women start at a low dose as you do not know how your body will react. If you are in any way sensitive to meds I would err on the side of caution. Good luck with the provea. x


----------



## harri

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to update you to tell you I <3 soy!

I haven't ovulated since 14th May so thought I would try soy and look what I got today: 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d3c1f52a.jpg

I'm so so excited... We can actually 'try' this month lol xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo for ovulation :happydance::happydance::happydance: get bedding :haha:


----------



## harri

Thanks!!! We bd'd last night and I'd held back for 4 days so there was a good 4 day build up lol! I'll jump dh tonight and tomorrow too xxx


----------



## poppy666

I BD 2 days before ov and the day of ov :thumbup: tie him to the bed :haha:


----------



## harri

Lol will do!!! 

As soon as we get home I'm locking the doors for the whole weekend lol x


----------



## Twinkle_star

hi, I am new to all this and was wondering if anyone is from Australia and taking Biovea SOY ISOFLAVONES 500mg 60 Capsules? 

I am a little confused as everyone seems to be taking SI up to 200mg. Biovea says 500mg but when you look at the ingredients it says, Soy (bean)**T 500 mg and 5% Isoflavones, 25mg. With Spring Valley (I am gather is what is the common brand in the US), the ingredients say Calcuim 122mg 12% and Soy Isoflavones 80mg. 

If anyone can advise that would be great appreciated as I am weary of overtaking it but want to also maximise my chances of conceiving. :)


----------



## harri

I would treat them as 80mg capsules x


----------



## debzie

who hoo for ovulation harri good luck in catching that egg.

Twinkle I would take it that the soy isoflavones are just 25mg but with the other ingredients you risk overdosing on them to get enough soy iso. Betheny may be able to offer more advice but I know it is hard to come by in aus, ladies usually have to go with amazon. x x


----------



## biliboi2

FF just gave me my first ever cross hairs on Tuesday! :flower: I took soy cd 3 - 7. Will keep you updated!


----------



## harri

Yay biliboi2 :happydance: xx


----------



## debzie

Whoo hoo billboi2 Get a link please I love chart stalking because Im sick of looking at mine lol. x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi debzie, just checking in with you. Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## prettymachine

glowstar! look at your little baby<3


----------



## debzie

Hi glow good to see youcan't believe ur 11 weeks allready. Glad all is well with your little one. im doing good thanks just hanging here waiting to ovulate. I'm hoping soy works as it did the last time second cycle. X


----------



## Quaver

Hello girls may I join your thread please?:flower:

I've been TTCing for about 2 years with one mc back in Aug 2009.
I have PCOS, and DH has some sperm issues.

I've tried Clomid for 7 cycles (of which 3 were with IUI) and one IVF with no luck, so am having a break from fertility docs.

I'm going to try Soy 100mg from CD4-8 and again on CD10, 12 and maybe 14.

I've tried 50mg Clomid and I ovulated fine, but when I tried 100mg, I ov'd late. So am sticking with 100mg Soy (equivalent to 50mg clomid).

The extra days are instead of FSH injections I took for the last few cycles. I think the shot was equivalent of 150mg Clomid, but to be safe, I'll keep with Soy 100mg. 

Well that's the plan. Wish me luck!:happydance:


----------



## debzie

Welcome quaver your plan sounds interesting. Do you think the extra days will stimulate your own fsh? To be honest I'm still learning about the whole hormone cycle. Good luck.

Just a quick question. Each cycle I can usually detect which side i will ovulate from having paon from cd 12 last cycle it eas my left yhe one before right. We this cycle its both. One day I get pains in my right then left. Do you think this cycle i have dominant folicles in both sides? Or am i just reading too much into my twinges. Hope everyone else is doing ok. X


----------



## Quaver

debzie said:


> Welcome quaver your plan sounds interesting. Do you think the extra days will stimulate your own fsh?

I hope so anyway. It worked with other drugs, why not with Soy?:thumbup:


> Do you think this cycle i have dominant folicles in both sides? Or am i just reading too much into my twinges. Hope everyone else is doing ok. X

You could be aiming for a fraternal twins:baby::baby:


----------



## Twinkle_star

Thanks Debzie, your not wrong there, there is virtually nothing in Australia. I tried Amazon but it won't allow me to buy. Though I found that ebay and iherb maybe able to help. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Twinkle_star

debzie said:


> who hoo for ovulation harri good luck in catching that egg.
> 
> Twinkle I would take it that the soy isoflavones are just 25mg but with the other ingredients you risk overdosing on them to get enough soy iso. Betheny may be able to offer more advice but I know it is hard to come by in aus, ladies usually have to go with amazon. x x

Thanks Debzie, your not wrong there, there is virtually nothing in Australia. I tried Amazon but it won't allow me to buy. Though I found that ebay and iherb maybe able to help. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Betheney

twinkle star i'm in Aus and i buy the blackmores menopause tablets which are about $30 and they definitly work. They come in a little box not a jar or container.

https://www.blackmores.com.au/products/phytolife


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just had a really short cycle! I wanted to take soy as they cycle before last I didnt O. I dont know if I should, I have it here and Im CD 2 today so would start tonight I reckon, last cycle I od on day 10 with a 19 day cycle, really confused as to whats happening :cry: Any advice? x


----------



## Twinkle_star

Thanks Betheney, will definitely look into it. :)


----------



## StayPositive2

i think i will be joining you lovely ladies this cycle with soy :)


----------



## Quaver

Mrs.B. said:


> I just had a really short cycle! I wanted to take soy as they cycle before last I didnt O. I dont know if I should, I have it here and Im CD 2 today so would start tonight I reckon, last cycle I od on day 10 with a 19 day cycle, really confused as to whats happening :cry: Any advice? x

Why not start taking them on CD5-9? That way I don't think you'll o at CD10?
Not sure though, but what do you reckon?


StayPositive2 said:


> i think i will be joining you lovely ladies this cycle with soy :)

Welcome:flower: 
Which days and how much are you planning to take?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Quaver said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I just had a really short cycle! I wanted to take soy as they cycle before last I didnt O. I dont know if I should, I have it here and Im CD 2 today so would start tonight I reckon, last cycle I od on day 10 with a 19 day cycle, really confused as to whats happening :cry: Any advice? x
> 
> Why not start taking them on CD5-9? That way I don't think you'll o at CD10?
> Not sure though, but what do you reckon?Click to expand...

I was worried if I take them late I my body will still O early so will miss the effects of the soy? 

If the soy made my O earlier would that make LP longer do you reckon, or just cycle shorter? x


----------



## poppy666

I know when i took the soy last time on cd3-7 i ov'd on cd10 too but got my bfp :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







cazzz.jpg
File size: 104.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs.B.

poppy666 said:


> I know when i took the soy last time on cd3-7 i ov'd on cd10 too but got my bfp :thumbup:

How long are your cycles normally? I wish mine made up their mind, theyre getting shorter and shorter, would just like to know what to expect but each month I think it cant get shorter and it suprises me :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

I just added my chart to last post, but it was my first af after my miscarriage, usual length was 28 days, but with the pregnancy i lost i ov'd on cd18 on soy.


----------



## biliboi2

I took soy cd 3 - 7 and FF gave me cross hairs on cd11 which I thought was early. My previous cycle was 92 days!


----------



## StayPositive2

im taking them cd3-cd7 probably 200mg for all 5 days, i tried it before i did cd3-cd7 gradually increasing 40mg-120mg and i didnt notice a difference. so hopefully the higher does will do something this cycle. im cd2 today. so i will be starting them tomorrow :)


----------



## debzie

Good luck to all starting soy this cycle. Well my opks ate stark white today having been geyting darker up until friday where it was all but positive.had one fri evening with a sliver of a ne about as dark as the control. This is way early for me to ovulate and i had none pf yhe other ov signs really think my body is just having a laugh. Will see what my temps do.


----------



## prettymachine

debzie said:


> Good luck to all starting soy this cycle. Well my opks ate stark white today having been geyting darker up until friday where it was all but positive.had one fri evening with a sliver of a ne about as dark as the control. This is way early for me to ovulate and i had none pf yhe other ov signs really think my body is just having a laugh. Will see what my temps do.

mine were like that my + month... they got darker and darker, but never were that SUPER dark line... then went white. obviously it worked that, ;) i hope you got lots of :sex: in!


----------



## poppy666

Nice to see you on PM not long for you now :happydance:

My little madam is upside down atm feet digging in my hips :haha:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Nice to see you on PM not long for you now :happydance:
> 
> My little madam is upside down atm feet digging in my hips :haha:

thats exciting! mine went head down about the same time and stayed there! very exciting for me because my mom and sister were known for breech babies! im glad she's dropped though so i have some relief on the ribs. not long at all for me! i'm not going to be let past my due date, and may even be enduced before...assuming she doesnt come on her own first! any day now :)


----------



## poppy666

Well she's got 5wks to go head down so im hoping she hurrys up cos i hate feeling breathless :dohh:

Cant wait to hear your birth story and pictures of your princess :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck PM :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Mrs.B. said:


> I was worried if I take them late I my body will still O early so will miss the effects of the soy?
> 
> If the soy made my O earlier would that make LP longer do you reckon, or just cycle shorter? x

I don't know. Only way to find out is to try:flower:

I'm older, so my eggs are not as good a quality as if could have been, so I'm going to go for CD5-9, best quality:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm giving it a go ;)


----------



## Jen1802

Good luck pretty machine! I can't imagine being at that stage yet...it just seems like ages away still but I know it'll fly in! I'm trying to remember what day I ovulated the month I took the soy...I think it was cd 21 in a 35 day cycle. Still don't know if it was the soy or acupuncture and chinese herbs which got me my bfp this time...xo


----------



## Cypress

Hello - has anyone who used soy also used a Clearblue Fertility Monitor? and if so, did soy affect your readings? Or does anyone know whether taking soy could affect CBFM readings? I'm on CD15 and the monitor is still reading 'low', and normally I would get 'high' readings from about CD11. There is a slight second line, but it's very light. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## debzie

welcome new ladies and good luck.

Cypress sometimes soy can delay ovulation I know some ladies it had put ov back up to 10 days others it has brought it forward, hope you get some answers soon.

AFM think fridays opk was a fluke of my body tried to ovulate and failed. Today my second line is all but positive meaning that today or tomorrow I will have my surge. Really hoping and praying it holds off until friday when oh is home so at least I can get one bd in at the right time. arghhh I hate this. Do you think if I stress enough it will delay ov a day or so lol.


----------



## Quaver

Cypress said:


> Hello - has anyone who used soy also used a Clearblue Fertility Monitor? and if so, did soy affect your readings? Or does anyone know whether taking soy could affect CBFM readings? I'm on CD15 and the monitor is still reading 'low', and normally I would get 'high' readings from about CD11. There is a slight second line, but it's very light.
> Thanks in advance

It can give you more High readings, but Peak should come at the right time.

I know you are having opposite effect, perhaps Soy has delayed ov for you?
Who knows, that may improve the quality of the egg, and give you a :baby:


----------



## hoping4baby92

First off, hi everyone :hi: I'm trying Soy Isoflavones this cycle and I'm super excited about it butttt bottle has confused me on what I'm taking, so I'd like some advice please! I wanted to take 100mg of Soy this cycle and see how that works soooo it says 2 capsules have 100mg of Soy Isoflavones Concentrate, so I took 2; but, then I continue to look at the bottle and it says that only 34% (34mg) of that is Isoflavones. :shrug: Does that mean I need to take a lot more? To reach 100mg, I'd have to take 6 pills! Please help me!!

This is the ones I'm taking:
https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133244


----------



## harri

Mine were 40mg each so I took 4 a day x


----------



## harri

Wouldn't you only need to take 3 a day to reach 100mg?

Hi by the way :) xx


----------



## debzie

Hi there hoping yeah you will have to take many more to make il your dose but this stuff also has cranberry in it. Taking too much if this may have a negative impact on your fertility I woulg google cranberry at a high dose.

Hi harri how you doing?


----------



## hoping4baby92

debzie said:


> Hi there hoping yeah you will have to take many more to make il your dose but this stuff also has cranberry in it. Taking too much if this may have a negative impact on your fertility I woulg google cranberry at a high dose.
> 
> Hi harri how you doing?

Well I googled it and apparently it's only negative side effect is that it can dry up your CM, but I'll be using PreSeed so I should be okay, right? I hope so! 

It only has 34mg per serving and a serving is 2 capsules...so 6, right? I don't want to take too many but I definitely don't want to take not enough. Gah, this is stressful! :wacko:


----------



## hoping4baby92

Oh, and hi harri!! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

edited: nevermind!


----------



## debzie

Yeah and you will have to use plenty of preseed. The month i got my bfp I had hayfever so was taking antihisamine which all but dried up my cm so I used preseed it worked along with the soy so gl. X


----------



## debzie

Sp sorry florida girl but some women have got their bfp at lower doses.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hoping4baby92, I don't care for your Soy supplements.. :nope: I got mine from Walmart & here's the back of my label:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B001R5Q9HA/ref=dp_otherviews_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&img=1

1 serving is 2 capsules & is equivalent to 80mg Soy.. It does look like you'll have to take 6 capsules to equal your daily 100mg tho.. maybe next cycle you can switch? I got mine from Walmart


----------



## hoping4baby92

Thanks so much debzie, I was really freaking out! And congrats on your bfp!! That's so exciting :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

debzie said:


> Sp sorry florida girl but some women have got their bfp at lower doses.

i was wrong, 1 serving for me (2 capsules is actually 80mg).. that's why i removed my post.. scared me tho :haha:


----------



## hoping4baby92

I think our Walmart must suck then because I went to both (we have two close to us) and stood in front of the supplement/vitamin section going one by one for like 1/2 an hour! I think that I will go ahead and switch whenever I can make a run to the store, but take these in the mean time. I read that these, because of the cranberry, would make it more likely for me to conceive a girl. We'd be happy with anything, but I'm pretty sure the DH has his heart set on a boy lol.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, my DH has hit heart set on a boy too.. you can buy them off Amazon if you can't find them in Walmart..: https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...ef=sr_1_1?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1315930641&sr=1-1


----------



## hoping4baby92

FloridaGirl21 said:


> lol, my DH has hit heart set on a boy too.. you can buy them off Amazon if you can't find them in Walmart..: https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...ef=sr_1_1?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1315930641&sr=1-1

Okay...so don't think I'm stupid, but, I just checked out the back to your bottle and the back to my bottle. What's the difference between Soy Isoflavones Concentrate (my bottle) and Soy Isoflavones (your bottle)? I am definitely confused on what is meant by 'concentrate'. Maybe it's not 100% isoflavones?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i don't think it is, I think that's why they give you the %.. I'm really not sure though :shrug:


----------



## hoping4baby92

I hope so lol :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi All :flower: 
Just wanted to check in. So far no O but my temps are more regular (less dramatic ups and downs) and lower which I think is good :shrug: I took 3 pills a day and they were 100mg but only 40% soy isoflavones so I assume that I took 120mg a day CD 3-7.
Past two cycles I O'd around CD 58! So i'm hoping that I will O earlier this time. If you check out my FF site you'll see my past charts :thumbup:

:dust: to all


----------



## debzie

Think that we are so lucky in the uk we can get soy iso (thats it) 40mg tablets in our local supermarkets. 

Floridagirl glad you sorted the dosage quandary out or you would have been well and truly kicking yourself.

Hopingfor I conceived my second cycle of soy but went on to miscarry, dont feel awful about your post though. Just wanted to point out that preseed does work if you have no CM.

Tallmom really hope it brings forward ov for you and heres me wanting it delaying a few days. Good luck. My temps are always lower my soy cycles. x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

stash, stalking your chart, it looks really good!!


----------



## amommy

Tallmom, yes I think you took 120 if I understand things correctly!! Good luck to you, hope you O earlier this month!! I have heard some people have to up it a bit more than 120, like 140-160.. Fx for you


----------



## Elanesse

Hi girls,

I havent posted in here for ages but I took soy this month and I think I have my BFP so thank you so much for educating me about soy! This thread is fab!! Good luck and babydust to everyone!! Xx
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-13 23.31.32.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations Elanesse!:happydance:

Can you give us a brief description of your TTC history, and what you did this cycle please:flower:


----------



## Polekitten

Hi Ladies :flower:

So i've taken Soy this cycle, days 4-8 (not the norm i know) and AF left on cd 6 but since then i've had slight spotting. Is this because of the soy? I only took 80mg.

Due to start opks tonight. Wish me luck!

:dust:


----------



## Cypress

Elanesse congratulations on your BFP!

Has anyone heard of soy causing an anovulatory cycle? I'm on CD16 with still a 'low' reading on my clearblue monitor, so I'm wondering if I may not ov at all this month. This has never happened before. If a follicle is developing I would have thought the monitor would pick up the estrogen produced by it. It may just be delayed of course...


----------



## Betheney

ok so before i took about 100mg of soy and usually always did it from CD 2 because i'd prefer to increase the chance of twins, i usually always took 4 tablets because the only soy i could find in Aus only had 25mg of soy per tablet, so i would take one tablet in the morn two at lunch and one at night. These have now been discontinued! but they pretty much always moved my Ov to CD17, before i had Eva my Ov was always around CD22 and it moved to CD17 after Eva they have been very irregular because of breastfeeding with cycles varying from nearly 50days down to 30days and so forth. But again it moved it to CD17. (but now they've run out)

SO!!!

New tablets! have 50mg per tablet so i take 2 tablets at lunch time and because i took a while to buy them i started taking them CD4 and now that AF has arrived today T_T it looks like i have ovulated somewhere between CD12 and CD14!!! my earliest yet!!! with a 26day cycle MY SHORTEST YET!!! I'm really sad AF has arrived as it meant my baby would of been born in the first half of 2012 which would of meant my two babies could of been only a year apart at school and i wanted my babies under 18months apart and we are now past that, so my heart is very sad but i'm trying not to think about it tbh.

Anyway so yes a much earlier ov, just unsure if it's because the tablets are taken at the same time or if it's because i took them from CD4 instead of CD1-2 so i'm going to take it from CD3 this cycle. I am also on holidays at the moment away from my husband so thankfully another AF that will be easier to hide  *so wicked*

He still says he's happy to have a baby and he has unprotected sex with me but i'm still not sure if he'd turn around if he found out my cycles were back.

<3


----------



## hoping4baby92

debzie said:


> Think that we are so lucky in the uk we can get soy iso (thats it) 40mg tablets in our local supermarkets.
> 
> Floridagirl glad you sorted the dosage quandary out or you would have been well and truly kicking yourself.
> 
> Hopingfor I conceived my second cycle of soy but went on to miscarry, dont feel awful about your post though. Just wanted to point out that preseed does work if you have no CM.
> 
> Tallmom really hope it brings forward ov for you and heres me wanting it delaying a few days. Good luck. My temps are always lower my soy cycles. x

I am SO sorry :( I feel awful now.


----------



## Vici

Hi ladies, I am currently on CD8 (after AF finally shoed her face on CD76) and took 200mg of soy from CD2-CD6. I chose these days because these were the days I took Clomid to conceive my daughter (150mg with follicle tracking and triggershot). I'm still spotting now which I'm putting down the the Soy as this hasn't happened before and keeping everything crossed that they at leaset make me OV xx


----------



## prettymachine

Elanesse said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I havent posted in here for ages but I took soy this month and I think I have my BFP so thank you so much for educating me about soy! This thread is fab!! Good luck and babydust to everyone!! Xx

congrats!


----------



## lisap2008

Elanesse said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I havent posted in here for ages but I took soy this month and I think I have my BFP so thank you so much for educating me about soy! This thread is fab!! Good luck and babydust to everyone!! Xx

Congratulations!.


----------



## lisap2008

Cypress said:


> Elanesse congratulations on your BFP!
> 
> Has anyone heard of soy causing an anovulatory cycle? I'm on CD16 with still a 'low' reading on my clearblue monitor, so I'm wondering if I may not ov at all this month. This has never happened before. If a follicle is developing I would have thought the monitor would pick up the estrogen produced by it. It may just be delayed of course...

I have had it delay my ovulation by a few days when I took it in the past but it turned out to be a strong ovulation anyway. they say if too much soy is taken it can cause your estrogen to shoot too high and your body can actually skip ovulation much like it would with BCP. which is why I was really nervous about taking it since I also ovulate on my own.


----------



## debzie

hoping4 dont worry chick I took no offence please dont feel awfull.:flower:

Betheny so sorry the witch got you but yeah for shorter cycle with earlier ov.

Vici/polekitten I spotted and spotted with soy do each time I take it for the first cycle even more so the earlier I take it. So do amy others.

Elanesse congrats on your bfp another soy baba.:happydance:

AFM EYES NEEDED I think that this evenings opk is still a smidgen off being positive what do you girls think... As you know oh is not back until friday so I could do with it not being quite yet.
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-14 18.40.03.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## harri

My OPK was the same as that the day before I got my positive xx


----------



## debzie

thanks hari I hope I suge tomorrow and dont ovulate until friday so me and OH can get some bding in. x


----------



## harri

That sounds likely! That's what happened with me :) I will keep my fx.d for you! xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Well it seems that soy may have kick started my cycles..... MAYBE! lol I haven't been following this cycle at all, I've totally had the I CBA attitude! but last night I had really bad ovulation pains so I thought today I would have a nosy and see what the ole cervix is doing and its hso :happydance: 'hopefully' I have ovulated on CD17 (today) it would be a miracle as this is a natural cycle and I can o upwards of cd30+! fingers crossed! just thought I would share that with ya'll :)


----------



## harri

Yay that's great news beautifulD! Xxx


----------



## Elanesse

Evening ladies, 

Thought I would come back and post about my TTC journey as promised.

I started TTC in December, but we were NTNP before that. I have really irregular cycles - my longest was over 200 days! I tried Agnus Castus but it really didnt seem to do much. I was a bit wary of taking soy as I had read that it made some peoples cycles worse, and that it had given them cysts etc - but I thought, what the heck, my cycles cant get much worse and i'll just be sensible with it!

So in May I tried soy for the first time - 120mg, 80mg, 80mg, 80mg, 120mg (I think it was) on days 5-9. To my amazement I ovulated on CD16 - which NEVER happens with me!! We BD'd at the right time, but low and behold the witch got me.

So in June I tried soy again, this time taking a higher dose and I tried days 4-8 and took 120mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 200mg. This time, I didn't ovulate until day 46! Once again the witch got me.

So I decided one last ditch attempt at soy was needed - I couldn't risk a 4th cycle because I was worried about the side effects. Thank god, it was 3rd time lucky for soy!!

For this cycle I decided to try it on days 3-7 as I had seen a lot of women get pregnant using it on these days. I decided that based on my last cycle, less is more - so i opted for 120mg, 80mg, 80mg, 120mg.... and FORGOT to take it on the last day!! I was gutted and thought 'oh well, that was a waste of a soy cycle!'.

We only BD'd twice, just before ov - usually I BD the life out of him lol. I drank wine on 2 DPO, drank caffeinated coffee instead of the decaff I had been drinking for months, stopped taking supplements, didn't use preseed, didn't chart my temp regularly, and ate rubbish! I really was not expecting a BFP this month as you can tell. But somehow, here I am! Perhaps it was just taking a step back and not obsessing over it that helped in the end.

I cant say I had many symptoms - Ive had more 'symptoms' in months where I got BFN's! The think I did notice was from about 9DPO I started going to the toilet a lot - I got up 5 times in one night for a pee, it was ridiculous!! I also had a lot of heart burn. I still dont 'feel' pregnant - I keep expecting to go to the toilet and see the witch has arrived!

I am keeping my FX that all you lovely ladies get to join me soon!!! xxxx

I


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

So, my cycles aren't regular at all. The last couple cycles were 27, 28, 24 and 31 days. I have no clue when I ovulate because of this, but I don't want to start temping just yet.

Someone suggested trying these out, and I wanted to know how they work exactly.


----------



## poppy666

If your going to try soy personally id try temping, id never done temping before and only did it twice on both soy cycles and got bfp both times, but micarried my first.


----------



## BeautifulD

BeautifulD said:


> Well it seems that soy may have kick started my cycles..... MAYBE! lol I haven't been following this cycle at all, I've totally had the I CBA attitude! but last night I had really bad ovulation pains so I thought today I would have a nosy and see what the ole cervix is doing and its hso :happydance: 'hopefully' I have ovulated on CD17 (today) it would be a miracle as this is a natural cycle and I can o upwards of cd30+! fingers crossed! just thought I would share that with ya'll :)

So Just a quick update, I took my temp this morning and with a temp of 36.86 I would say its pretty safe to say I have ovulated :happydance:


----------



## BeautifulD

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> So, my cycles aren't regular at all. The last couple cycles were 27, 28, 24 and 31 days. I have no clue when I ovulate because of this, but I don't want to start temping just yet.
> 
> Someone suggested trying these out, and I wanted to know how they work exactly.

I would try temping too... just so you know whats going on, it can be a pain in the butt, but its a great tool for knowing where you are at especially in a soy cycle :hugs:


----------



## harri

That's a high temp! Do you think you bd'd at the right times? I still can't decide if I am 4,5 or 6dpo. FF gave me xhairs and says I'm 6dpo but I'm not too sure x


----------



## debzie

Beautiful yeah for ovulation. X

Harri I can remember my last set of soy cycles my temps were all over and way lower post ov I'm still convinced the cycle I fell pregnant with soy I ovulated two days later than ff said. Good luck where ever you are.

Afm opk about the same with fmu going to test throughout today to see what happens. Still have ov pain and temps are still low so hopefully fate has given my a break this cycle. x


----------



## BeautifulD

harri said:


> That's a high temp! Do you think you bd'd at the right times? I still can't decide if I am 4,5 or 6dpo. FF gave me xhairs and says I'm 6dpo but I'm not too sure x

No idea, if I o'd yesterday or the day before yeah which is possible as the ole cervix was HSO yesterday, haven't checked today I will do in a bit but that is all I'm doing this cycle my emotions need a break. I will know for sure in 2/3 days as my ladies hurt from about 3dpo. Good luck to you sweet :dust:


----------



## BeautifulD

debzie said:


> Beautiful yeah for ovulation. X
> 
> Harri I can remember my last set of soy cycles my temps were all over and way lower post ov I'm still convinced the cycle I fell pregnant with soy I ovulated two days later than ff said. Good luck where ever you are.
> 
> Afm opk about the same with fmu going to test throughout today to see what happens. Still have ov pain and temps are still low so hopefully fate has given my a break this cycle. x

Thanks hun, I'm so pleased I have actually o'd at a reasonable CD all on my very own, aren't I clever!?? :rofl: 

fingers crossed you get your break hun... you deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## harri

I think the fact I don't believe my crosshairs will atop me from testing to early so that's good :) 

I have my fx'd for you all, let's get those soy babies :) xx


----------



## sugaryspicey

Hello, was just reading some of this thread and think I will buy some of this when I go to tesco later, 12dpo today, tested this morning bfn. Getting fed up now but staying positive for next cycle, buying my supplies already, I know I could still get a + hpt but I always get this weird thing when b4 I'm due on I start noticing red things around me, like I'm drawn to them, like a premonition. No I'm not crazy or on drugs! It's annoying but I have had that 2day so I am not hopeful of getting my bfp this month. 
Never mind, thanks everyone for posting with advice.
Oh could someone help me please?
I usually have 33 day cycles and ovulate around day 18, what days should I take them or does it not matter? I was thinking CD4 - CD8? I never even got a + opk this cycle but me and dh did it everyday from CD11 - CD21, got a bit boring in the end! Hehe.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## poppy666

You know the saying 'less is more' a lot of ladies have got their bfp's only bedding a few days around their fertile time me included :winkwink: Deffo use opk's whilston soy cos your ov day may alter so start using a bit earlier.


----------



## debzie

:happydance:Fate may have just gave me a break:happydance:

Now eggy just behave and stay put until Oh is home tomorrow please then I promise we will be at it like rabbits.:haha:
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-15 11.42.59.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Nice looking positive there Debz :happydance::happydance: get that pillow under that bottom and wave your legs in the air n no bathroom visit :haha:


----------



## debzie

thanks poppy. Found out when I went for a routine smear that I have a tilted cervix so I thinking pillow under my stomach and defiantly no bathroom visit. x:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i got tilted uterus but they say it corrects itself at 12wks x


----------



## BeautifulD

debzie said:


> :happydance:Fate may have just gave me a break:happydance:
> 
> Now eggy just behave and stay put until Oh is home tomorrow please then I promise we will be at it like rabbits.:haha:

Woooo hoooo!! thats a nice positive! fingers crossed for you hun :dust:


----------



## prettymachine

ok ladies, i got my induction date... its tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## poppy666

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: PM good luck lovely and safe arrival of your princess :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: PM good luck lovely and safe arrival of your princess :hugs:

thank you!!


----------



## Glowstar

Holy poo!!!! Good luck honey!!! Xxxxx


----------



## debzie

Oh wow Pm you will soon have your soy baby. Wishing you best of luck. Keep us posted . X


----------



## wishingalways

Hi ladies, just wondering about something, I have unexplained fertility and have been ttc for 6 years. Back in 2007 my hospital put me on clomid... was so upset it didnt work that we stopped the hospital visits and just went with the flow, until about 2 months ago.... went back to the clinic expecting them to put me back on clomid but he said there was no point as i ovulate very regualrly and have nice cycles 27/28 days, we are being referred for IVF so probably be in january but have been reading about soy....

Is it only for people who have long cycles or who dont regulate or would it be worth me giving it a go do you think...

any help and advice please... i am at the point where i will do anything, xx


----------



## debzie

hi there wishing, I have regular cycles 30-32 days and ovulate just fine on my own. I have been taking soy just to boost my chances and so to answer your question, yeas you can take it. The only time it is not recommended is with PCOS oestrogen dominant and if you have thyroid problems. Good luck.

AFM I feel gutted, (tmi) my perfect egg white cm is cloudy today which usually means I have already ovulated. Given my surge yesterday just really hope that the eggy stays waiting until this evening.


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks Debzie, excited now will go look where i can get it from.. any ideas. 
Completley of topic, alot of my family live in county durham. newton aycliffe mostly and darlington.


----------



## debzie

I live in Shildon v close to newton aycliffe and work.in darlington. Tesco sell soy ISO 40mg tablets in the vitamins bit.


----------



## debzie

My ewcm has gone and I am back to creamy CM. Still going to bd tonight but I am thinking the worse. Think I will use preseed too just to give us some added help. The only good thing is next cycle I am estimated to ov on a weekend. Least he will be home.


----------



## Twinkle_star

Elanesse said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I havent posted in here for ages but I took soy this month and I think I have my BFP so thank you so much for educating me about soy! This thread is fab!! Good luck and babydust to everyone!! Xx


Big congrats!!! :)


----------



## Twinkle_star

Hi all

Woo hoo, I have brought my SI and waiting for my AF. I was just wondering should I get a ovulation kit as I hear that some O earlier and other O later? I normally O around day 17 on a 30 day cycle but as I have had a mc I am not sure if my cycle will be normal. Could anyone advise from their experience? 

Thanks


----------



## debzie

Hi ywinkle yeah I would invest in some opks as ov dates can change. As for the mc is this your first af?Mc can do very strange things you your cycle. I am one of the lucky onrs where nothing much has changed. Sorry for your loss and good luck. X


----------



## debzie

Well as predicted temp shift this morning just hope that egg stayed around long enough. If not hey Ho. if I don't get my bfp thos month then looks like i may have to put the ttc on hold for a while. just got a letter through they found abnormal cells on my smear. they prefer you not to try until further investigation and treatment. hope the docs pull their finger out and get me in asap.


----------



## Cypress

Fingers crossed for you debzie!

Well up to yesterday, CD18, my clearblue monitor was still reading only 'lows' :wacko: so I was worried that I wasn't going to ov this cycle, BUT today CD19 it went straight to 'peak'!! I double-checked with a clearblue digital and got a smiley-face!! so it looks like ov could happen later today or tomorrow (CD20). I'm so relieved. I had gone online and learned how to read the monitor sticks, and yesterday I really thought it should have read 'high', so I was hopeful, but didn't want to be too hopeful. WHEW is all I can say. Now we have to get busy making our soy baby! :sex: lol


----------



## Twinkle_star

debzie said:


> Hi ywinkle yeah I would invest in some opks as ov dates can change. As for the mc is this your first af?Mc can do very strange things you your cycle. I am one of the lucky onrs where nothing much has changed. Sorry for your loss and good luck. X

Thanks Debzie, much appreciated. Yes this is my first mc and waiting for my first af, so I am a little nervous about it all. As we are late 30's we want to start as soon as possible and hopefully SI will increase our chances of a healthy baby. Will invest in some opks. 

BTW, good luck and hope you egg stayed around long enough! :)


----------



## debzie

Wow cypress glad you got your peak good luck.

Twinkle star hope your first af arrives soon and the witch is kind to you. I took soy my first af and I think it helped with the bleeding but I spotted on and on. x


----------



## Stash777

Hi ladies. Haven't been in here since I started soy this cycle. I started with 100mg and gradually increased it to 200mg by the 5th day. I am still in the tww limbo period, though AF was due today (13dpo) as I have a 12 day lp. I was positive I was going to start today since last night I was having some light spotting (when I checked my cervix). This morning, however, I woke up to a temp spike. Decided to test, but it was BFN. I was still having some slight spotting (again only when checking cervix - nothing was showing up on the tp when I wiped though I felt like something was coming out). Now, the "spotting" has stopped, and I haven't been having any AF like cramps that I normally have even the few days before AF is due. Obviously these are great signs for me, but I am going nuts right now! I've tried to not get my hopes up, but of course as the day wore on and still no signs of AF's pending arrival it was an impossible task. So, now I'm still in the waiting game... It is entirely possible that implantation occurred yesterday or the day before, or that all of this is just a fluke. Either way, I am literally going insane right now!!


----------



## Quaver

Stash, usually spotting near AF due date is bad news, but your chart is looking good. Fingers crossed you implanted late:flower:


----------



## Stash777

Quaver said:


> Stash, usually spotting near AF due date is bad news, but your chart is looking good. Fingers crossed you implanted late:flower:

Last night when I found I was "spotting" I told DH that I knew I wasn't preggers and that AF would be arriving the next afternoon. I was just checking my cp (like I normally do) and saw faint brown tinged cm last night and this morning. It's not enough to show up when I wipe or show up on my underwear. In every previous cycle, I get the same thing starting the morning AF is due and then she's full flow by the afternoon. This time, it's just completely stopped. I'm not sure if AF is just delayed or if implantation happened later (still within the 6-12 day window). But this is not the norm for me, so it has me completely confused. :wacko: I actually wasn't even thinking anything about it until the temp spike this morning - I think that's what has me most confused since my temp always drops the day before and the day of AF.


----------



## debzie

Wow stash don't eant to get your hope up too much but the thing with implantation bleeding is tjat it can take daus even weeks to come out. When i have spotted before when I have been pregnant my doc said it can take a while for the blood to work.its way out especially if your seeing brown blood. Also with my last bfp I did not get a positive untill 14 dpo. Your chart looks good hun.


----------



## poppy666

Stash your chart looking good if temp spike tomorrow test, good luck :happydance:


----------



## Stash777

Well, I think I may have finally gotten my bfp! It's faint, but definitely there. I'm going to test a little later today and if there's a second line, I'll get either FRER or CBdigi. I am shaking right now!


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance: post piccy when you test again :haha: bet line darker tomoz :hugs:


----------



## Stash777

Actually I decided to just buy the CBdigi and it says pregnant!!


----------



## poppy666

Stash777 said:


> Actually I decided to just buy the CBdigi and it says pregnant!!

:happydance::happydance: congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats Stash!!!


----------



## Twinkle_star

Stash777 said:


> Well, I think I may have finally gotten my bfp! It's faint, but definitely there. I'm going to test a little later today and if there's a second line, I'll get either FRER or CBdigi. I am shaking right now!

Congrats Stash. :happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stash777 said:


> Actually I decided to just buy the CBdigi and it says pregnant!!

That's awesome!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

I finally had my baby at 2am today! It was a very trying labor & delivery but she is beautiful! When i get home from hospital i will share pictures and birth story!


----------



## harri

Yay congrats stash and congrats prettymachine - can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations PM cant wait to hear all about it and pictures aw did you name her Sydney? X


----------



## Tallmom2b

prettymachine said:


> I finally had my baby at 2am today! It was a very trying labor & delivery but she is beautiful! When i get home from hospital i will share pictures and birth story!

Congratulations! :baby:


----------



## Stash777

Congrats pretty!!


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations stash and prettymachine. x


----------



## Glowstar

That's awesome news PrettyMachine...congrats :cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

Stash777 said:


> Actually I decided to just buy the CBdigi and it says pregnant!!


Stash I am OVER the moon for you. You are in my FF friends list and I have followed your chart every month since we were on the SMEP thread...even after all the Clomid and Fermara here you are now with a SOY BFP!!!!!
So happy for you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kat20_30

Hi, that's really interesting info on soy as I've heard conflicting info on taking it to boost oestrogen levels. Do you need at least 100mg per day from both diet and supplements or just from supplements alone? I'm worried about taking too much as this can have an adverse affect on fertility, although my oestadol levels are very low so would probably need more than most people, (have been told only medical option is HRT which I'd rather avoid as I'm only 30)x


----------



## debzie

Hi kat the soy comes from supplements only and is takwn clomid days. the most popular being cd 3-7 the dosage is a personal choice as long as you remember soy is half the dose of clomid so 100 mg soy is equivalent of 50 mg clomid. Hood luck and you will find loads of support on here. 

Well I got my crosshares still very doubtfull if we did enough bding this month. Only time will tell allready feel out though and am obsessing oh no. It's going to be a long tww.


----------



## Twinkle_star

prettymachine said:


> I finally had my baby at 2am today! It was a very trying labor & delivery but she is beautiful! When i get home from hospital i will share pictures and birth story!

congrats prettymachine, look forward to seeing pictures of your little bundle of joy!!


----------



## Stash777

Good luck debzie. Fxx


----------



## prettymachine

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/299695_287077027985508_100000496396928_1240087_2123210881_n.jpg

my little syd<3 she was only 1 day old here<3


----------



## Glowstar

OMG!!!!!! she is beautiful :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Bet you are one proud Momma :kiss::kiss:


----------



## harri

Oh wow she is absolutely beautiful!!!!!! 

I just got my :bfp: xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats harri!

PM she's gorgeous!


----------



## debzie

Prettymachine she is absolutely lush awww. 

Harri big congratulations. Wishing you a happy and very healthy 9 months.


----------



## poppy666

Harri congratz sweetie :happydance::happydance::happydance:

PM Syd is gorgeous i could eat her :kiss: and well done you :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Harri congratulations!!!!

PM she is just precious!!!!

Last day of soy for me then the big wait until Ov


----------



## debzie

Hopefully you won't have to wait too long betheny. X


----------



## BeautifulD

Congrats Harri!! :happydance: 

Awwwwww PrettyMachine SHE IS GORGEOUS!! simply stunning, she'll be a little heartbreaker when she's older :)


----------



## Twinkle_star

big congrats Harri!! :)

PM, well done, she is absolutely gorgeous!!!! :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

harri said:


> Oh wow she is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> I just got my :bfp: xxx

Congrats Harri!!! Happy & healthy 9 mo. to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

finally finished my birth story!

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/745500-arrival-sydney-rhiannon-page-traumatic-birth.html#post12975975


----------



## Betheney

oh i love birth stories! should probably get to finishing mine :-/ Eva's only 10 months old


----------



## Crystal94560

Hey ladies, I haven't checked in in awhile. Just wanted to update.
I took 3 cycles of soy and got my bfp on the 3rd cycle.

First cycle I took SI on CD 6-9, O'd on CD16, cycle was 33 days long
Second cycle I took SI CD 1-6 (went a day over), O'd on cd 13, cycle was 27 days long
Third Cycle I took SI on CD 1-5, O'd on CD 23!, Verrry faint BFP on CD 31, Another very faint at CD 32, and finally dark enough to believe CD33.

HCG at 14 DPO - 339
HCG at 21 DPO - *11,645*!!!

I felt ovulation on the left, and from the right the next day, The doctor is sending us in for an ultrasound on tuesday to "get a head count" because the numbers are so high for 21 DPO.

Does anyone know if there is an increased risk of twins with soy? We weren't trying for twins...I'd actually prefer just one but we will be happy no matter what :)


----------



## poppy666

We already have a lady on here Spellfairy and she expecting twin boys from soy 'identical twins' :haha:


----------



## prettymachine

Holy cow crystal! Thats a huge jump!!! Im thinking twins too!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Crystal94560 said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't checked in in awhile. Just wanted to update.
> I took 3 cycles of soy and got my bfp on the 3rd cycle.
> 
> First cycle I took SI on CD 6-9, O'd on CD16, cycle was 33 days long
> Second cycle I took SI CD 1-6 (went a day over), O'd on cd 13, cycle was 27 days long
> Third Cycle I took SI on CD 1-5, O'd on CD 23!, Verrry faint BFP on CD 31, Another very faint at CD 32, and finally dark enough to believe CD33.
> 
> HCG at 14 DPO - 339
> HCG at 21 DPO - *11,645*!!!
> 
> I felt ovulation on the left, and from the right the next day, The doctor is sending us in for an ultrasound on tuesday to "get a head count" because the numbers are so high for 21 DPO.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is an increased risk of twins with soy? We weren't trying for twins...I'd actually prefer just one but we will be happy no matter what :)

OMG, i'll bet its twins! exciting!


----------



## debzie

Wow crystal I think.its twins too....can't waot for your scan keep us updated. Funily enough i commented rhat I too had both left and right pains this cucle... for me we will have to eait and see.


----------



## ice88

i have a plan to take soyisoflavone on the next cycle (i have long cyle about 40-70dayscycle), now i'am on CD41.
how much i should take Soyisoflavone? what brand u are taking?
can i take royal jellly, spirulina, maca whie take SI to increase quality of eggs???

i found SI product contain 120mg/capsule (nature's answer brand) .

please help..
i want to get pregnant :(

:cry:


----------



## Quaver

ice88 said:


> i have a plan to take soyisoflavone on the next cycle (i have long cyle about 40-70dayscycle), now i'am on CD41.
> how much i should take Soyisoflavone? what brand u are taking?
> can i take royal jellly, spirulina, maca whie take SI to increase quality of eggs???
> 
> i found SI product contain 120mg/capsule (nature's answer brand) .
> 
> please help..
> i want to get pregnant :(
> 
> :cry:

How much isoflavones are in the 120mg capsule?
I'd take 100mg/day on days 3-7:flower:
The brand I use is GNC.

Good luck:dust:


----------



## wishingalways

I Was going to give them a try as i havent yet but i have cycles of 27/28 days so was wondering what days i should take the soy on? and how much to take..... any help please. x


----------



## poppy666

I had a cycle of 28 days and took on cd3- cd7... dosage is what you feel comfortable with, i took 160, 160, 160, 160 & 200mg last day


----------



## BeautifulD

Ladies.... quick Q..... How many cycles can you take soy for, I've already taken it for two cycles...


----------



## BeautifulD

wishingalways said:


> I Was going to give them a try as i havent yet but i have cycles of 27/28 days so was wondering what days i should take the soy on? and how much to take..... any help please. x

Hey hun, 

The first time I took soy I took it days 3-7 100mg... it did nothing, the second time I took soy I took it on the same days 150 150 150 200 200 that worked a treat, good luck! :hugs:


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks beautiful d and poppy666, cd 3-7 it is but one more last question, if i usually ovulate fine on days 11-14 should i watch how much i am taking, could i take too much if that makes sense. xx

Beautiful d were you ovulating when you took 100mg, or was it that you increased the dose because you werent if that makes sense.


----------



## poppy666

I thought i ovulated pretty much cd13 or cd14, but on soy one month i ov'd on cd18 and got bfp.... this time ov'd on cd10 'way early' and got bfp, but took same dosage on both occasions :shrug:

Suggest you use opk's much earlier than normal in case ovulation changes


----------



## BeautifulD

wishingalways said:


> Thanks beautiful d and poppy666, cd 3-7 it is but one more last question, if i usually ovulate fine on days 11-14 should i watch how much i am taking, could i take too much if that makes sense. xx
> 
> Beautiful d were you ovulating when you took 100mg, or was it that you increased the dose because you werent if that makes sense.

I did ovulate but not until CD38 I think, which was normal for me! lol the second time I ovulated CD 19 and this cycle which was completely natural I ovulated CD 16/17 so I think its given my body the kick start it needed
xx


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi Ladies

Congrats PM on your new baby girl she is beautiful and congrats to all who have gotten their SI BFP's

I am 33 yrs and been with my DF for 13 yrs now and NTNP for 10/11 yrs now iwth never a BFP. all my blood test came back ok,except an elevated glucose which I have to manage since there is a family history of diabetes in my family,But i dont think that I O strongly if at all,i am not using OPK's since i live in the caribbean they are a hastle to get them shipped here and really expensive over here,

In 2010 asked my GP if we could try clomid 50 mgs to at least produce more eggs and help O better so I got 3 mths of it but BFN

2011 i persuaded him to up 100mgs took 3 rounds still BFN 

so this is my last shot and decided since i love the more natural route to try SI this cycle, I took 120mgs cd 3- 7 them forgot that its not my vitamins and took it and extra day so making it 120mgs for 6 days got headaches with clomid and the same with the soy so hoping i dont have to endure this much longer and can be as lucky as some of you here,to the others good luck...*


----------



## wishingalways

High night nurse, fingers crossed you get your BFP very soon. xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck hun :hugs: :dust:


----------



## wishingalways

sorry thought of another question beautiful d, have you been on clomid previously? just wondering because it seems some people have tried clomid for quite a while. My doctor put me on it for 6 months and after it didnt work said it was pointless trying it again. x


----------



## BeautifulD

No I haven't hun.... Still worth giving it a go though right? xx


----------



## ItalianGirl

So I'm deciding whether or not to try soy :). I don't think I O'd this cycle (never say EWCM this cycle at all!). Last cycle I saw EWCM late, and the cycle before that, NO EWCM at all.

I have a regular 28 day cycle that came TWO days early this time! Should I take soy, and if so how much?


----------



## poppy666

Your not losing anything if you try it :thumbup:

Can buy it off amazon.com if not from the UK, but other ladies on here may know other places x As for dosage its what your comfortable with

https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316980297&sr=8-1


----------



## ItalianGirl

What about 

Spring Valley Dietary Supplement Soy Isoflavones? From Wallmart?


----------



## poppy666

Think a few have bought from Walmart but cant remember which :shrug:


----------



## ItalianGirl

i think i will try the walmart ones :)


----------



## ItalianGirl

If DH possibly has a low sperm count, or motility (cant remember which) do you think this will make TTC a little easier (well lol, I guess it would since I'm not sure if I've been OV!)

and what about taking vitamins like Maca, Vitex, or Tribulus (all fertility-boosting vitamens) with Soy?


----------



## autigers55

ItalianGirl - I used the ones from Wal-Mart that are 40mg each. I haven't been Oing, and I took soy this cycle for the first time, and I believe I finally O'ed this time bc I got a + opk, which I haven't been getting.


----------



## ItalianGirl

I don't think i've been O'ing... Because of the absence of EWCM...?

Really no O pain either


----------



## autigers55

I also had an absence of ewcm, but after I took soy on cd 3-7, my cm increased a lot (tmi) and it finally turned into ewcm. I didn't think it would work, but I think it did. It also made O come a couple days sooner than I expected.


----------



## ItalianGirl

So if I think I o around cd 14 (maybe later, could even be earlier, I haven't seen EWCM in a while so idk). Would this make me O too early?

Also, can i continue taking Soy with my daily multivitamin and primrose oil?


----------



## autigers55

It varies, I've read that soy can push up O or delay O. I don't know about the primrose oil, but I've continued to take my prenatal vitamins. I'm new to the soy, so some of these other ladies may be able to help you out a little more than I can.


----------



## ItalianGirl

I've decided I'm going to take a super low dose. Either keeping it 40mg all 5 days or doing 40mg, 40mg, 80mg, 80mg, and 160mg.

What do you think?


----------



## poppy666

If you take 40mg of soy thats only 20mg of Clomid and think lowest dose you start with Clomid is 50mg so id take a bit higher dose :winkwink: but thats just me x


----------



## Nightnurse

EWCM doest like to come visit me instead i have lotion like CM the last couple days there was lot and a little bit stretchy,so I was thinking maybe thats my bodies way of O'ing what do you guys think? Now I am pretty dry


----------



## Vici

Hi ladies, just thought I would update me me - i took my soy as planned and am now just waiting. I had some OV stickls on order but the sill y lady on ebay cancelled my transaction so I never got them in time! Just hoping the soy does something to my cycle so i don't have to wait 74 days again!! x

Congrats PM, she is just gorgeous. Hope you are both doing well.

Awesome news on the BFPs, congrats girls xx


----------



## autigers55

ItalianGirl said:


> I've decided I'm going to take a super low dose. Either keeping it 40mg all 5 days or doing 40mg, 40mg, 80mg, 80mg, and 160mg.
> 
> What do you think?

I took 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg, and 160mg for my first round. I've read that you do not need to exceed 200mg though.


----------



## mauiaddict

Joining you guys! I have been TTC since Jan with no O's so far - coming off of Depo and other types of BC :( My whole background is in my TTC journal (in sig).

Just started AF today after my shortest cycle yet of 37 days - trying to decide if I should start soy tomorrow or if I should give my body one more chance to O by itself since this cycle wasn't as long - what do you ladies think? I am not very patient so I think I know what I'm going to go with :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mauiaddict said:


> Joining you guys! I have been TTC since Jan with no O's so far - coming off of Depo and other types of BC :( My whole background is in my TTC journal (in sig).
> 
> Just started AF today after my shortest cycle yet of 37 days - trying to decide if I should start soy tomorrow or if I should give my body one more chance to O by itself since this cycle wasn't as long - what do you ladies think? I am not very patient so I think I know what I'm going to go with :haha:

Just go for it :haha:


----------



## SockriTease

Decided to finally join this thread, I've been reading through the pages for a month now and I was too impatient to wait til after my HSG test next Monday (CD10). Started soy last night. 

:dust: too all of you.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: sockritease what dosage did you decide to go with for Soy?

GL hun :dust:


----------



## Betheney

i think I'm Oving any day now. Going to jump hubbies bones tonight. I tried last night but he was too tired after a workout, i couldn't pester him as he would of knew i was up to something  lol. So i just hope Ov is today or tomorrow and not yesterday or even this morning because we may have missed it.

<3


----------



## SockriTease

FloridaGirl21 said:


> :hi: sockritease what dosage did you decide to go with for Soy?
> 
> GL hun :dust:

:wave: Hi FloridaGirl! I took 100mg CDs 2 and 3. I'm taking 150mg 4 and 5 and I'm going to end it on 200mg. How about yourself?

Good luck to you as well :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i did 200mgs all 5 days and i'm still waiting on O.. :( cd23


----------



## Tella

Hi All, i also wanna join you guys :D

Been TTC since Oct 2010 and then I had Ovarian Drilling 3 months ago. First month i o'd on CD25 which was far to late for my likeing, so i started Clomid 50mg which helped me to O on CD15/16 but still getting BFN :( So i have decided to try out the more natural way by using Soy instead of Clomid next cycle.

Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's it is very exciting to be on a thread where there are BFP's often.


----------



## debzie

Welcome newbies and good luck with soy.

Hello to all the ladies waiting to ovulate.

Good luck betheny hope you got your way with fb.

Afm. 12 dpo and have so many symptoms its just unfair as i keep getting negatives. These last few days are a killer.


----------



## prettymachine

debzie said:


> Welcome newbies and good luck with soy.
> 
> Hello to all the ladies waiting to ovulate.
> 
> Good luck betheny hope you got your way with fb.
> 
> Afm. 12 dpo and have so many symptoms its just unfair as i keep getting negatives. These last few days are a killer.

I didnt get a + til 12dpo and then it was so faint dh wouldnt let me take it seriously til we saw a darker line.


----------



## mauiaddict

FloridaGirl21 said:


> i did 200mgs all 5 days and i'm still waiting on O.. :( cd23

:(

Do you know why your temps were all over the place at the beginning of this cycle? I'm wondering if you maybe ovulated on /around CD19 but since your temps were weird in the first part of your cycle FF isn't giving you crosshairs...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^nope, I have no idea. I was taking my temps correcting, and they just wouldn't stabalize until a couple of days ago.. :shrug:


----------



## Twinkle_star

good luck all and hope you all get your BFPs.

I am hoping to join you all soon, as I am still waiting for the witch to officially come.... I have been spotting for 4 days now and it is driving me crazy. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

3 dpo today :) hope soy gives me my bfp!! x


----------



## ItalianGirl

I decided to take:
40 mg, 60 mg, 80mg, 100mg, and 160mg

I am on pill day four now. I didn't want to take a super high dose. I read on one site that you are suppost to just take 80 mg all five days... so I'm cautious....


----------



## pola17

Hey gals!!! I know I posted here many months ago, but as I live in Ecuador, its not easy to find isoflavones!!!

Here´s the thing: I found them, but each capsule is 450mg!!! its these transparent capsules with the dust inside... what are your advices? I was thinking of cutting it half? Does the dust inside itself would hurt my stomach? is 225mg enough or too much? what about 450mg? 

Dunno what to do! Im so upset this is all I found in this country! BTW Im on CD1!!! :)

I would appreciate any word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debzie

Polar 17 I doubt that the full 450 mg is all iso flavones usually its soy with just a petcentage actually the iso its that dosage you need to work out. Plus with it being a capsule there is no way you could accurately measure a dose unless you weighed the powder. Good luck.


Well i am 13 dpo temps dropped and bfn. Just waiting for the witch. Took soy two cyclrs so next month im having a break. Been advised not to ttc until i get further investigations into an abnormal pap smear. Just feel that its a waste of a cycle.


----------



## Tella

Does anyone know if the Soy has the negative effect of cysts like clomid might have on a person? I've done 2 cycles of Clomid without being monitored and now im scared i might have cysts and there is no way to confirm as i have to wait 6 months before FS would see me again :( And in the mean time im trying the alternatives.
Should i wait one month before trying Soy or should i just use it next cycle and see if i O?


----------



## SockriTease

All I have to say is OMG to taking 8 horse pills at once. OMG!!! :dohh: I almost gagged last night :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:haha::haha:


----------



## SockriTease

How are you Poppy? I see you're on the final home stretch of your pg. :)


----------



## Twinkle_star

Sock, wow, that would have taken some time to swallow them all. What brand were they?


----------



## SockriTease

Twinkle_star said:


> Sock, wow, that would have taken some time to swallow them all. What brand were they?

They are a Rite Aid brand pure Soy Iso for menopause w/ 25mg each. I guess that's why I had to take 8 of them. YIKES!!! I decided to take 200 mg my last two days of 2-6, so tonight I look forward to doing that again :lol::nope:. I definitely had to take small breaks every two pills :rofl: Glad it's my last day taking them.


----------



## mauiaddict

SockriTease said:


> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> Sock, wow, that would have taken some time to swallow them all. What brand were they?
> 
> They are a Rite Aid brand pure Soy Iso for menopause w/ 25mg each. I guess that's why I had to take 8 of them. YIKES!!! I decided to take 200 mg my last two days of 2-6, so tonight I look forward to doing that again :lol::nope:. I definitely had to take small breaks every two pills :rofl: Glad it's my last day taking them.Click to expand...

Yuck I don't think I would like taking 8 either! I did 120mg, 160mg, and 200mg today and plan on 200 for CD5-6 too. Is this your 1st cycle taking soy? How long have you been ttc? this is my 1st cycle with soy, I hope it works to bring on the O!


----------



## poppy666

SockriTease said:


> How are you Poppy? I see you're on the final home stretch of your pg. :)

Im good thanks getting tired now so ready for her now lol... good luck with the horse pills they're huge :haha:


----------



## Vici

My OV sticks finally turned up today but i'm on CD23 now! I'm hoping the soy has worked and that i get a BFP or AF (would be a pretty biug thing for me lol) within the next week or so :D


----------



## Vici

FloridaGirl21 said:


> i did 200mgs all 5 days and i'm still waiting on O.. :( cd23


Sounds like we're in the same boat hun x


----------



## pola17

debzie said:


> Polar 17 I doubt that the full 450 mg is all iso flavones usually its soy with just a petcentage actually the iso its that dosage you need to work out. Plus with it being a capsule there is no way you could accurately measure a dose unless you weighed the powder. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Well i am 13 dpo temps dropped and bfn. Just waiting for the witch. Took soy two cyclrs so next month im having a break. Been advised not to ttc until i get further investigations into an abnormal pap smear. Just feel that its a waste of a cycle.

Thank you for your reply! :hugs: in the tag of the soy I bought I says:
Supplement facts (per capsule)
Soy isolate 450mg

contains soy isoflavones:

Daidzein 336mcg/g
Genistein 596mcg/g
Glycitein 95 mcg/g

the brand is alfa vitamins :I
Opinions? :( *is confused*


----------



## Twinkle_star

SockriTease said:


> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> Sock, wow, that would have taken some time to swallow them all. What brand were they?
> 
> They are a Rite Aid brand pure Soy Iso for menopause w/ 25mg each. I guess that's why I had to take 8 of them. YIKES!!! I decided to take 200 mg my last two days of 2-6, so tonight I look forward to doing that again :lol::nope:. I definitely had to take small breaks every two pills :rofl: Glad it's my last day taking them.Click to expand...

yikes, good luck and hope :bfp: for you!! :dust:


----------



## Betheney

mine says

"Glycine max (Soy bean) extract equivalent to dry seed
(standardised to contain isoflavone glycosides 50 mg) 33.5 g (33,500 mg)
Calcium hydrogen phosphate	450 mg"


----------



## pola17

Betheney said:


> mine says
> 
> "Glycine max (Soy bean) extract equivalent to dry seed
> (standardised to contain isoflavone glycosides 50 mg) 33.5 g (33,500 mg)
> Calcium hydrogen phosphate	450 mg"

Im still confused :haha: what says on the supplement facts of your soy iso is sooo different than mine :rofl: 

Im still googling and not giving up! it sucks in Ecuador I can only find this soy iso!!! I couldnt find it anywhere else!!! :happydance:

But Thank you, anyways! At least I can compare some! :)


----------



## mauiaddict

pola17 said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> mine says
> 
> "Glycine max (Soy bean) extract equivalent to dry seed
> (standardised to contain isoflavone glycosides 50 mg) 33.5 g (33,500 mg)
> Calcium hydrogen phosphate	450 mg"
> 
> Im still confused :haha: what says on the supplement facts of your soy iso is sooo different than mine :rofl:
> 
> Im still googling and not giving up! it sucks in Ecuador I can only find this soy iso!!! I couldnt find it anywhere else!!! :happydance:
> 
> But Thank you, anyways! At least I can compare some! :)Click to expand...

Are you able to order off of Amazon to have it shipped to Ecuador?


----------



## pola17

mauiaddict said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> mine says
> 
> "Glycine max (Soy bean) extract equivalent to dry seed
> (standardised to contain isoflavone glycosides 50 mg) 33.5 g (33,500 mg)
> Calcium hydrogen phosphate	450 mg"
> 
> Im still confused :haha: what says on the supplement facts of your soy iso is sooo different than mine :rofl:
> 
> Im still googling and not giving up! it sucks in Ecuador I can only find this soy iso!!! I couldnt find it anywhere else!!! :happydance:
> 
> But Thank you, anyways! At least I can compare some! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you able to order off of Amazon to have it shipped to Ecuador?Click to expand...


yes, but the shipping is expensive, it takes too long to receive it, and our mail is no wonder, they can either delay the delivery more, deliver it to the wrong address or just lose it! :dohh:

Thats why everytime I buy something on amazon I ship it to my parents house in Florida, then I wait until someone who is in there and is returning to Ecuador does me the "favour"... most of the times I have to go myself to pick it up! :haha:

I thought about it, but thats no option anymore!! :p

I found the official web page of alfa vitamins, they dont give much explanation than the one I have on the supplement facts... will keep googling! :thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

do you have access to blackmores??

mine in summary is saying it has 33,5000mg (3.5g) of Glycine which contains 50mg of isoflavones


----------



## pola17

I dunno if I have access!!! But will check it! :p

Now, this is what I got after my investigation. So, seems that daidzein, genistein and glucitein are compenents of isoflavones... they´re also known by similar names.

So since I got 336mcg/g, 596mcg/g, and 95 mcg/g I converted them to mg, so I got:

daidzein 0,336mg
genistein 0,596mg
glycitein 0,095mg...

so since in the supplement facts these 3 are written under: "contains soy isoflavones:" I assume, that summing these 3, I get my total of soy isoflavones???? :rofl: I dont know anymore.. but the sum gave me a total of 1,027mg!!!!! :rofl:

I really dont know what to think... because I have PCOS, I want to take metformin with this... one after lunch and one after dinner to increase chances.. I do ovulate each month, I have regular cycles, I just want to increase my chances to finally conceive...

What I assumed in the end makes any sense or am I just crazy?? :p

Im so happy you´re all helping me!!! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

i'd probably just take one a day to start with, you ovulate perfectly fine anyway so you wouldn't want to screw your cycles too much


----------



## momof2babies

the one cycle I tried soy I got a bfp unfortunately I mc'd but definitely trying soy again


----------



## poppy666

momof2babies said:


> the one cycle I tried soy I got a bfp unfortunately I mc'd but definitely trying soy again

Same happened to me on my 1st soy cycle i mmc at 9wks, but here i am after my 2nd cycle of soy.... good luck :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Betheney said:


> i'd probably just take one a day to start with, you ovulate perfectly fine anyway so you wouldn't want to screw your cycles too much

yeah you´re right! but you know, I did 2 things:

1) I sent an email at the official web page of those vitamins company... they have a customer service thing related to questions about this kind of matters... expecting answer from them

and

2) made an appointment with my Gyno today... he told me if by sept I dont get pregnant, that we would take back metformin... so Im going and taking the soy iso so he can give me his opinion and see what I should do!


Will update ya later! :D


----------



## SockriTease

mauiaddict said:


> SockriTease said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> Sock, wow, that would have taken some time to swallow them all. What brand were they?
> 
> They are a Rite Aid brand pure Soy Iso for menopause w/ 25mg each. I guess that's why I had to take 8 of them. YIKES!!! I decided to take 200 mg my last two days of 2-6, so tonight I look forward to doing that again :lol::nope:. I definitely had to take small breaks every two pills :rofl: Glad it's my last day taking them.Click to expand...
> 
> Yuck I don't think I would like taking 8 either! I did 120mg, 160mg, and 200mg today and plan on 200 for CD5-6 too. Is this your 1st cycle taking soy? How long have you been ttc? this is my 1st cycle with soy, I hope it works to bring on the O!Click to expand...

Yes, it's my first cycle using soy. My doc plans to prescribe me clomid after my HSG is done, which is scheduled for Monday and I'm not looking forward to it :nope:. But, I took matters into my own hands. I hope it brings on the O as well. FXed for us all :dust: Oh, and I have been trying to conceive since 2002 but there was a lengthy break in there due to divorce. But I'm back now and with the help of my FS, I hope to see a BFP soon.


----------



## debzie

That damn witch just showed up....Good luck ladies will still be stalking but this is my soy break cycle.


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww sorry Debzie! :hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls wasn't sure if I had been on here and told you the news. Juno was born on the 18th September at 26 weeks plus 4 days weighing 2lbs 4 oz. She's in Neo Natal Intensive Care but is doing well and just needs to grow and not pick up any infections along the way. xo


----------



## poppy666

wow Jen that was early so glad she's ok :hugs: did they know why?


----------



## debzie

Wow congrats jen thanks for letting us know. Keep us posted. Keep fighting lil soy baby. X


----------



## prettymachine

Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls wasn't sure if I had been on here and told you the news. Juno was born on the 18th September at 26 weeks plus 4 days weighing 2lbs 4 oz. She's in Neo Natal Intensive Care but is doing well and just needs to grow and not pick up any infections along the way. xo

I had my little girl sept 18 too! Im glad your LO is ok.


----------



## SockriTease

Twinkle_star said:


> Sock, wow, that would have taken some time to swallow them all. What brand were they?

The brand is Soy Care.


----------



## pola17

so Im back from the gyno and made him the same question I made here this morning... even took the soy with me... he took at look and said that he´s aware that soy iso works perfectly during menopause so he wouldnt know whats the right ammount of pills I should take... still confused and thinking of a solution :I


----------



## SockriTease

**Question** have any of you ladies heard anything about taking soy and royal jelly at the same time?


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Jen!! Good luck with little Juno. What a lively name. She was a great weight for being so early!!! Xxxx


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks girls. The doctors aren't sure why it happened, they suspect my cervix wasn't totally closed from having dd, they said it can happen to anyone as the cervix suffers trauma during the labour and delivery process. Its worrying as we had always wanted a big family and now if I fall pregnant again they'll have to put a stitch into the cervix to keep it closed and get constant scans. I'm lucky though I had been feeling achey and had a feeling of pressure for weeks down there so it could have happened even earlier and I might not have Juno at all. Its scary to think what could have happened so I have a lot to be grateful for at the moment. xox


----------



## Twinkle_star

debzie: sorry the witch got you

Jen: Congrats and good luck with Juno! :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies. I took Soy this cycle and I think I ovulated on CD6 because of it. Is that a normal reaction to Soy?

https://i54.tinypic.com/296epuf.jpg

Just curious, I had a temperature drop to back up the OPK, but I normally don't ovulate until CD16-CD21...so I'm confused!


----------



## Betheney

you probably held your pee in too long.

i did OPKs for 2 months in a row, one month i got no potitives what so ever and i found out it was because i wasn't holding pee in enough but i definitly Ov'd because i was temping.

Then i held my pee in for longer the second month and got a positive everyday for a month.

I hate OPKs. I had expensive ones too.

I also just noticed your siggy. You had 3 MC in 3 months?? how horrible. I thought it took weeks for your body to get back into the swing of things after a MC. Are they more like chemicals? you get a +ve HPT but then go on to have AF? what does your doctor say about it all?


----------



## stuckinoki

They were all confirmed pregnancies, I got excited told my family and friends, but it didn't come to fruition. The three back to back were just chemicals, the other three happened between 6-8 weeks. 

My doctor has nothing to say about it all because all of my tests [and DHs tests] are WNL, and there's nothing wrong with me or my baby making parts that they can find. It's kind of like a cruel little joke.


----------



## Betheney

:-( i'm so sorry. Must be rough. Have you tried acupuncture? there is a pretty amazing thread on here somewhere about TCM and such. I could probably find it for you. Tonnes of women that are LTTTC and have no reasons for all the MC seem to find their bodies do an amazing turn around when doing TCM. Do you take many vitamins? When i was TTC my first i started on wheat grass, spirulina, Evening primrose oil. THE LOT! got me pregnant though! i'm beginning to think i should try it this time around too.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm doing Fertili-Tea, Soy, and a multi vitamin.

I've done everything else and it hasn't made a difference for me [Royal jelly, Selenium, EPO, Fish oil, B6, B12, Baby aspirin] I was so full of pills that I rattled.

I dropped down to just a multi vitamin because it's easy to overdose on stuff and it's not healthy to take too much of a lot of fat soluble minerals :/

If it doesn't happen naturally for us in the next 12 months we'll start looking into IVF and stuff when we get back to the states.


----------



## poppy666

stuckinoki said:


> Hey ladies. I took Soy this cycle and I think I ovulated on CD6 because of it. Is that a normal reaction to Soy?
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/296epuf.jpg
> 
> Just curious, I had a temperature drop to back up the OPK, but I normally don't ovulate until CD16-CD21...so I'm confused!

I got my positive opk on cd 8 and ovulated cd 10 when i got my bfp with this one :thumbup: dtd on day of positive opk and ovulation day :winkwink:


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so I have a ? about soy. How would one know when to start taking it? I am not new to TTC, I have 2 kids, 10 & 6, however I have never thought this deep into ttc. Never had issues with it, never M/C until now. I am 36, DH is 40 and we are ttc for #3 and it took a couple months to get PG, then it was a blighted ovum and now we are trying again. I am charting and temping now, but know nothing about any other methods of helping things alone. Any help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## poppy666

I was the same before i joined this forum, already had 4 boys and never needed any help concieving, but knew TTC our last maybe a bit trickier being 40 at the time so found this thread and thought what the hell Soy is only a supplement cant do any harm trying it whilst trying to get my head around charting, opks etc.

I just pick cd2-6 and took a high dose hoping for a healthy egg, which i got and also my bfp, but suffered a missed miscarriage at 9wks. Waited for AF to return and tried Soy again, but on cd3-7 this time and here i am.

Think everyone just takes how much they feel comfortable with and a lot take on cd3-7 :shrug:

Hope that helps a bit :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

omg poppy 33 weeks?! you are so close!!!


----------



## poppy666

lol i feel it and the pressure now :dohh: getting nervous. Hows you and little Sydney?


----------



## prettymachine

im so excited for you!

sydney is good!! she feeds like every hour during the day then sleeps for 4 hour stretches at night... so its good and bad lol...like she has been going from left to right for the last 2 hours...i cant imagine anything is left in there lol!! shes 2 weeks tomorrow... i feel like she is growing up too fast!! :cry: she's already rolled onto her belly!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/313158_292828720743672_100000496396928_1263734_327385766_n.jpg

there is her last night =)


----------



## poppy666

OMG she soooooooooo beautiful, bet your proud of her :cloud9: awww cant wait me.


----------



## SockriTease

Pretty, your baby is so gorgeous!!! Well done :)


----------



## Twinkle_star

pretty, Sydney is absolutely gorgeous. :)


----------



## prettymachine

thank you guys so much! i know, i stare at her all the time! she looked just like her daddy at first and now she is looking like me as well... i love her to pieces!


----------



## jessa_cole

Does anyone know if there's a chewable/liquid version of soy isoflavones or a very small pill size version? I have a LOT of trouble swallowing pills and all the soy isoflavones I've seen are fairly large.


----------



## Tallmom2b

jessa_cole said:


> Does anyone know if there's a chewable/liquid version of soy isoflavones or a very small pill size version? I have a LOT of trouble swallowing pills and all the soy isoflavones I've seen are fairly large.

Hi jessa, the ones I took weren't so bad. Small veggie caps. Natures way is the brand. But they are a small dosage so I took three a day. Which was 120mg/day. I might up the dosage next cycle if I don't get my bfp. I haven't come across a liquid form yet. Except in soy milk but it's hard to know how much SI your actually getting. Hope this helps :dust:


----------



## ice88

hi..
yesterday i bought 1 bottle of soy isoflavone..
the bottle said:
"Non-GMO Soy Isoflavone dried extract (bean) 40% Isoflavones	100 mg./cap"

so it contain 40mg of soy isoflane per cap? because it said 40%isoflavones


----------



## Cypress

Hello - I just want to report a soy success story, this is the first cycle that I've used soy and I got a :bfp: !!! I am sure the soy contributed to this.

I am 39 with diminished ovarian reserve, and we'd been TTC for a year (4mths since a loss). We had tried Clomid last month but I overresponded and it thinned my lining, so the clinic were not going to put me on any more clomid; we were due to move on to IVF very soon. This was a month for some testing before IVF, so I thought let's try soy!

I took soy on CD3-7: CD3-5 160mg, CD6-7 200mg. This is a higher-end dosage (as I had been put on 100mg clomid rather than 50mg), so consider whether you would prefer a lower dose. I took them all at once before bed, I had no side effects. I use the Clearblue Monitor and was only getting 'lows', so I was really worried that I wouldn't ov at all, but on CD19 it went straight to 'peak', so I think I ov'd on CD20.

This cycle I also used maca (1tsp on non-soy days, stop at BFP), Clearblue Monitor, Softcups and the Sperm Meets Egg Plan.

Thanks to all the wonderful women on the soy thread for your advice and support! Lots of good luck and :dust: to everyone!!! xxx


----------



## debzie

Congratulations cypress wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## mrsine

Congrats Cypress!

Hi Everyone, I took soy this cycle from days 3-7. 80mg, 120mg, 160mg, 120mg, 120mg (cos I got scared I was taking too much lol, there wasn't really any reason to think that but I just got cold feet, it took willpower to take the last 120mg). Anyway I was wondering if its affected anyones CM? Mine has remained dry and sometimes creamy but mostly dry and I wonder if this means OV will be delayed of if I'm going to OV without fertile CM. There was a bit of ECWM but so tiny yesterday and today is only a little bit creamy but usually I would be very wet around now. 

So basically does Soy delay OV or reduce/affect cm?


----------



## debzie

My secong cycle with soy i did not have much cm so used preseed.


----------



## Tella

Congrats Cypress, it is absolutely amazing to hear that their is still hope, this TTC is getting to much at times and hearing about a BFP is an inspiration.

Loads of happy PG moments and a healthy 9 months lies ahead of you :)


----------



## poppy666

Awww congratz Cypress :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Polekitten

Congrats Cypress!

Really random question but I have no one else to ask! I took soy cd4-8, and I'm in my last week before AF is due. Did soy make anyones areola and nipples like really huge all of a sudden? Only noticed it 3 days ago, they look really strange (I've small boobs anyway).

Thanks :flower:


----------



## BeautifulD

No but pregnancy can! ;)


----------



## Twinkle_star

Congrats Cypress :)


----------



## prettymachine

mrsine said:


> Congrats Cypress!
> 
> Hi Everyone, I took soy this cycle from days 3-7. 80mg, 120mg, 160mg, 120mg, 120mg (cos I got scared I was taking too much lol, there wasn't really any reason to think that but I just got cold feet, it took willpower to take the last 120mg). Anyway I was wondering if its affected anyones CM? Mine has remained dry and sometimes creamy but mostly dry and I wonder if this means OV will be delayed of if I'm going to OV without fertile CM. There was a bit of ECWM but so tiny yesterday and today is only a little bit creamy but usually I would be very wet around now.
> 
> So basically does Soy delay OV or reduce/affect cm?

Like debzie i used preseed as well. I def think that with tbe soy did the trick.


----------



## Nightnurse

Anyone had headaches,i did and still having them,had headaces with clomid too


----------



## poppy666

I used Preseed too :winkwink:

Nightnurse yeah i got headaches


----------



## Mrs.B.

First month on Soy and I must say I'm loving my graph, what do you all think? x


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhh nice dip there :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mrs.B. said:


> First month on Soy and I must say I'm loving my graph, what do you all think? x

That dip looks promising!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Still no O :( 

Can I ask those of you who have long cycles, how much did SI shorten them? Thanks :)

Past two cycles i've O'd on CD 57ish. I'm on CD 40 and still no O :(


----------



## BeautifulD

What did you take hun? 
First cycle I took 100mg 3-7 and had a 50 odd day long cycle but the second I done CD3,4,5 150mg CD6,7 200mg that worked a treat and I O'd on CD16 xx


----------



## autigers55

My first soy cycle, cd 3-7 120, 120, 160, 160, & 160, made me O 2 days sooner than expected, but AF got me a week early. I don't think it was due to soy, but due to low progesterone levels. I'm now on my 2nd cycle of soy and I'm doing cd 2-6 160, 160, 200, 200, & 200.


----------



## SockriTease

Congrats Cypress!!

Afm, I had my HSG this afternoon, and my right tube, my only tube is all clear with no blockages. My FS called it "b e a u t i f u l". I'm so excited :wohoo:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

This is gonna be my first cycle of using SOY! :D and ive got very high expectations hahaha... im on Cycle 26!!! so i need a miracle!, im gonna use, SOY, EPO, Folic Acid, Multivitamins, Conceive+, OPK's and Charting :)x


----------



## Tallmom2b

BeautifulD said:


> What did you take hun?
> First cycle I took 100mg 3-7 and had a 50 odd day long cycle but the second I done CD3,4,5 150mg CD6,7 200mg that worked a treat and I O'd on CD16 xx

I took natures way SI, 100mg, 40%SI, so I took 3 caps a day CD 3-7. So I guess that means I took 120mg per day?


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah... I would try taking 160 160 160 200 200 good luck hunny :hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hey all I thought the TTC with soy ladies would love to read some success stories so I started a thread I hope that all the ones who got their BFP's will come post*



https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/756170-soy-isoflaves-bfp-stories.html#post13162232


----------



## poppy666

Done :thumbup:


----------



## ice88

Nightnurse said:


> *Hey all I thought the TTC with soy ladies would love to read some success stories so I started a thread I hope that all the ones who got their BFP's will come post*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/756170-soy-isoflaves-bfp-stories.html#post13162232

nice thread ,
good for the soy iso surveyor 
:thumbup:


----------



## SockriTease

Has soy made anyone else's temps erratic? My Ovulation Chart 
:dohh:


----------



## Betheney

7DPO and i'm feeling really positive. I don't know why. I just had a lot of EWCM this month which i never have usually. I had a nice early CD14 Ov and i BD at CD13 and CD15 and i just have a good feeling. Although most cycles i feel really positive about and they amount to nothing.

<3


----------



## Tella

Betheney > Holding thumbs for a possitive outcome, keep the possitve thoughts going and who know it might just be this month for you :D


----------



## BeautifulD

SockriTease said:


> Has soy made anyone else's temps erratic? My Ovulation Chart
> :dohh:

Not erratic no but a bit higher than normal and a little bit peaky.... You have a nice dip going on there I wouldn't be surprised if it was O day today :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

My temps were not that erratic but way lower also i got a low dip increase then ov dip. If that makes sense


----------



## SockriTease

That makes sense, thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

I want a baby this month!! I want it so bad!! Please oh please of please.

I'm hanging out to win a competition as well. If i won i would find out next Mon or Tues at the latest and i better bloody win i entered it about 3000 times (not an exageration) i entered every 3.5 seconds for 3 hours, unless they disqualify me of course. So if i'm not pregnant this month i will cope with the winning of the comp. Of course having both will be fucking PEACHES! but i can cope with one or the other.

Neither tho???? nup not happening. Plus my 2 year wedding anniversary is next Tuesday night so if i have AF and it's on my Anniversary..... well then there is no more hiding it as he will def's expect anniversary sex.


----------



## poppy666

:haha: you nutter lol


----------



## Nightnurse

Awaiting AF any day now although i may be having a 29 / 30 day cycle so still have a few more days,hope she stays away,please pray for me


----------



## Betheney

poppy666 said:


> :haha: you nutter lol

Just re-read my post. It does come off a little insane doesn't it!!!! Lololol
:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

No was funny lol


----------



## Twinkle_star

poppy666 said:


> No was funny lol

I second that Poppy, it was funny Betheney!! :)


----------



## Polekitten

Hi,

I think soy may have worked for me! Either that or af and soy are playing a very mean game with me! Too scared to test though!!


----------



## poppy666

You got any tests? :happydance:


----------



## BeautifulD

Oooo do we have another soy sucess story?? :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs.B.

10 dpo today, only lasted til 9 dpo last month before AF got me, tested negative but my fingers are crossed so tight!!


----------



## SockriTease

Opks not + yet, but I did just get a glob of EWCM, something I've NEVER seen before, and I was able to stretch it an inch!!! And it was all clear. I'm so stoked. :sex::sex::sex::wohoo:


----------



## SockriTease

Oh and someone shared this with me and it's so beautiful, thought I'd pass it on...

There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better. I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books but because I have struggled and toiled for this child. I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed. I have endured and planned over and over again. Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams. I will notice everything about my child. I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me. I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see. Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love. I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain. I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body. I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall. I have prevailed. I have succeeded. I have won. So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs. I listen. And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes. I have learned to appreciate life. Yes I will be a wonderful mother.


----------



## hopefullymom

hi ladies! i have very long cycles and im currently on natural progesterone cream to try and regulate them, i am wanting to start SI when i do start my period but im unsure what day would be best for me to start on? what are your opinions? what cd should i start on? how much should i take? do i take it once a day ? or once in the morning and once at night? what cd should i start using opks ? please help!!


----------



## autigers55

This is from a post on a another thread:

1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

I would suggest to take at least 80mg bc soy is half the strength of clomid. Soy can be taken anytime, but if taken at night, you can possibly avoid side effects and make sure to take them at the same time each day. As for opk, its suggested to start after period ends if cycle is < 35 days, or to start 3 days after period ends if cycle is > 35.

AFM- My first soy cycle i took it on cd 3-7, and did 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg, & 160mg. It made me O 2 days sooner, but I got AF early bc of low progesterone levels. This time i'm taking it cd 2-6, and doing 160, 160, 200, 200, and 200.


----------



## Polekitten

SockriTease goodluck! Catch that soy eggie!!

Poppy, I have one cheap test! Trying to hold out until the weekend to do it with my dp. Don't want to see another bfn :dohh:


----------



## mauiaddict

Polekitten said:


> SockriTease goodluck! Catch that soy eggie!!
> 
> Poppy, I have one cheap test! Trying to hold out until the weekend to do it with my dp. Don't want to see another bfn :dohh:

How many DPO are you?


----------



## Polekitten

11 or 12 I believe! It's my boobs that are making me wonder... all of a sudden my areola got so much bigger and my nipples are also big and sore! Montgomery glands appeared out of nowhere & my whole boobs are growing. Never had that before!! I've had some pinching cramps and today i've felt slightly queasy after eating, also more tired than usual. Hoping these signs are not because of soy!


----------



## Betheney

I am going to test tomorrow at 9DPO. If I Iiiiii go out today that is.

Socritease I like that post everything said in it was rather sweet. Except the part where it says some women havr children easily they are good mothers but I will be better. I think it's horrible to say that someone will be a better mother because it took them longer to conceive. A woman who doesn't take long to conceive can have just the same amount of dedication and passion for her children and appreciate then every waking second just the same as someone who struggled to conceive. I dont mins saying they're a stronger person or something but a better mother than those who didn't take long to conceive? I feel like that's punishing those mothers. Sorry you conceived too quickly there's going to be better mothers than you.

The Length it takes someone to conceive does not in any way make them better mothers.

I usually dont bother arguing witb posts I dont agree with but this one really upset me. Maybe because iam a mother and it didn't take me long to conceive. I love watching my daughter all day anf watching her discover, the night time feeds never bothered me, I feel blessed every day, I am happy all the time, I tell everyone that motherhood is damn easy.compared to what women make out. But I think maybe I think that because I enjoy it so much. But to think I dont get to be one of the "better" mummas because I conceived too quickly? That I could never reach my full potential.

Well it's not true and makes me bloody angry.


----------



## SockriTease

Betheney said:


> I am going to test tomorrow at 9DPO. If I Iiiiii go out today that is.
> 
> Socritease I like that post everything said in it was rather sweet. Except the part where it says some women havr children easily they are good mothers but I will be better. I think it's horrible to say that someone will be a better mother because it took them longer to conceive. A woman who doesn't take long to conceive can have just the same amount of dedication and passion for her children and appreciate then every waking second just the same as someone who struggled to conceive. I dont mins saying they're a stronger person or something but a better mother than those who didn't take long to conceive? I feel like that's punishing those mothers. Sorry you conceived too quickly there's going to be better mothers than you.
> 
> The Length it takes someone to conceive does not in any way make them better mothers.
> 
> I usually dont bother arguing witb posts I dont agree with but this one really upset me. Maybe because iam a mother and it didn't take me long to conceive. I love watching my daughter all day anf watching her discover, the night time feeds never bothered me, I feel blessed every day, I am happy all the time, I tell everyone that motherhood is damn easy.compared to what women make out. But I think maybe I think that because I enjoy it so much. But to think I dont get to be one of the "better" mummas because I conceived too quickly? That I could never reach my full potential.
> 
> Well it's not true and makes me bloody angry.

That's fine, and I totally understand so there is no argument. I didn't write it, I just shared it. I didn't agree with that part either, my bff has two kids that she conceived easily. I definitely don't think that I'll be a better mother than her, she'll actually be helping me more than anyone to be honest. This poem was not meant to bash anyone at all or question their abilities as mom no matter how they conceived. But I don't know who the author is as someone shared it on another thread. I just thought it was sweet and would share. Good luck to you hun, x


----------



## Betheney

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH

I just entered a competition and i have high hopes for this one too. You had to be the first one to find something on their website and then email the link onwards.

I emailed the link after 40 mins from when they posted the comp but only two people had liked it and no one had commented so i'm guessing no one had really seen it yet or entered the link the page only has 700 likers. plus they gave 5 hints for where it could be found and they were misleading the hints didn't help at all so i'm hoping if other people are looking they're still hunting through the hints. Winner announced on 14th of October.

PLEASE OH PLEASE OH PLEASE!!

- edit -

So i lost the first comp :-( over 3000 times clicking submit for nothing :-( but i guess my original plan of footy jersey or BFP or both still applies because i've now entered this new comp.


----------



## Nightnurse

Anyone else testing?


----------



## Betheney

I was thinking in the next 4 days yes


----------



## Casperess

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me posting on your thread but i can't seem to find any answers via google or by posting in the 'trying to conceive' forum.

I took Soy for the first time this cycle, 160mg cd 3 - 7. It is my 21st cycle for #2 and thought i would give it a go to try and boost egg quality and lengthen my lp which is consistently 10 days.

The only thing is, i usually have quite bad pms from after ovulation to the start of my spotting 10 dpo. Anything from sore boobs to cramps and bad back ache etc.

This month i've had nothing..... slight cramps that were very mild for twenty minutes 6dpo but that's it. It is remarkably different.

Have any of you noticed a dramatic difference to your cycle after taking Soy? It's probably worth noting i was diagnosed with severe endo after a lap seven years ago. I thought this might make me more symptomatic after taking Soy so i'm quite surprised it's the opposite?

Thank you all for your help, fingers crossed for some bfps! :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Casperess said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting on your thread but i can't seem to find any answers via google or by posting in the 'trying to conceive' forum.
> 
> I took Soy for the first time this cycle, 160mg cd 3 - 7. It is my 21st cycle for #2 and thought i would give it a go to try and boost egg quality and lengthen my lp which is consistently 10 days.
> 
> The only thing is, i usually have quite bad pms from after ovulation to the start of my spotting 10 dpo. Anything from sore boobs to cramps and bad back ache etc.
> 
> This month i've had nothing..... slight cramps that were very mild for twenty minutes 6dpo but that's it. It is remarkably different.
> 
> Have any of you noticed a dramatic difference to your cycle after taking Soy? It's probably worth noting i was diagnosed with severe endo after a lap seven years ago. I thought this might make me more symptomatic after taking Soy so i'm quite surprised it's the opposite?
> 
> Thank you all for your help, fingers crossed for some bfps! :hugs:


What dpo are you now honey? have you tested yet? 
I personally love soy its taken my cycle from 50+ days to a more normal 33 days... So I can't really help but thats my little input :) xx


----------



## Casperess

Thank you Beautiful! :)

I'm not entirely sure! Reason being i thought as an experiment i'd use opks from when i stopped the soy. I had several rises to four seperate peaks... The last being when i'd normally ovulate on cd16...Each peak followed with pain and ewcm. So the soy definetly kicked my body into trying to ovulate earlier.

Going from that i'd be 7 dpo today... 

I just can't believe how 'normal' i feel.... i've had so many troubles over the years because of my endo. I've only ever felt normal when i was carrying my son.

I'm not holding out much hope this month through fear of being disappointed but i've got a specialist app on Monday (9 dpo) so i need to test before i go. Its a FRER so i'm pretty confident i'll know either way then.

It's just such a shame you can't take Soy every cycle!!!!! I'd be made to be this pain free if it's the cause!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww well I have everything crossed for you!! the slight cramping on 6dpo is a good sign too ooooo keep us posted :dust: xx


----------



## prettymachine

Polekitten said:


> 11 or 12 I believe! It's my boobs that are making me wonder... all of a sudden my areola got so much bigger and my nipples are also big and sore! Montgomery glands appeared out of nowhere & my whole boobs are growing. Never had that before!! I've had some pinching cramps and today i've felt slightly queasy after eating, also more tired than usual. Hoping these signs are not because of soy!

any news?!?


----------



## gardenofedens

Aww, congrats prettymachine! I haven't been on these posts lately and didn't know you'd given birth. She's beautiful! :D


----------



## prettymachine

gardenofedens said:


> Aww, congrats prettymachine! I haven't been on these posts lately and didn't know you'd given birth. She's beautiful! :D

Thank you! I can't get over her, she's the best!


----------



## Betheney

It is 12DPO and i tested with a FRER and FMU and got a BFN, i'm really not holding out any hope as i got my BFP with my daughter at 12DPO. So yeah..... feeling a little bummed out but i'm going to have a chat with hubby about it because doing this whole TTC and he's NTNP isn't really working. lol.


----------



## Tella

Sorry about the BFN betheney!!! I know how you feel about DH, mine is the same and they dont understand the disappointment when AF comes or you get a BFN.

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Betheney

I somehow FORGOT how painful pregnancy announcments on facebook are...... seriously!!! I'm so incredibly sad right now :-( i was reasonably okay with todays BFN but now i'm just so sad. The girl who is pregnant is pregnant with her second and the gap between her first and second will be extremely small something i always wanted and the longer and longer it takes me to conceive the larger the gap is getting.


----------



## Polekitten

Hi,

Prettymachine, congrats she's gorgeous!

tested yesterday on ic - bfn. Pretty sad about it :nope: still no af and have still got symptoms and a new one! apparently I taste really strong - sorry tmi! :blush: Not sure whether to get a frer or to just sit and wait!


----------



## Tella

polekitten > im so sorry about the bfn! Our bodies can be so cruel towards us, we have all the symptoms, AF is late but we still get bfn's :nope: its not cool! Thinking about you! 

I wil wait but that is just me, i cant take the sight of a HPT if it is neg.

Betheney > So sorry girl, your turn will come! Just keep faith and be possitive!


----------



## Tella

AF got me this morning as well, after AF was 1 day late and i got my hopes up for nothing. So today is overall an depressing day for me too just looking forward to getting a Soy BFP in 4 weeks time :D


----------



## Nightnurse

Got a BFN today too,af IS NEVER THIS LATE,so dont know what to think?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I dont have a regular cycle but am currently on 15dpo and getting nothing but bfns x


----------



## prettymachine

Polekitten said:


> Hi,
> 
> Prettymachine, congrats she's gorgeous!
> 
> tested yesterday on ic - bfn. Pretty sad about it :nope: still no af and have still got symptoms and a new one! apparently I taste really strong - sorry tmi! :blush: Not sure whether to get a frer or to just sit and wait!

I saw a movie where thats how they knew the girl was pregnant...cuz of how she tasted to the guy when they were fooling around... I cant remember what it was called but it had john krawsinski(sp?) Lol.


----------



## BeautifulD

prettymachine said:


> Polekitten said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Prettymachine, congrats she's gorgeous!
> 
> tested yesterday on ic - bfn. Pretty sad about it :nope: still no af and have still got symptoms and a new one! apparently I taste really strong - sorry tmi! :blush: Not sure whether to get a frer or to just sit and wait!
> 
> I saw a movie where thats how they knew the girl was pregnant...cuz of how she tasted to the guy when they were fooling around... I cant remember what it was called but it had john krawsinski(sp?) Lol.Click to expand...

Actually, thats how my friends other half knew she was preggo before she even did lol


----------



## BeautifulD

Mrs.B. said:


> I dont have a regular cycle but am currently on 15dpo and getting nothing but bfns x

How strange, your chart looks fabulous!! good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

BeautifulD said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I dont have a regular cycle but am currently on 15dpo and getting nothing but bfns x
> 
> How strange, your chart looks fabulous!! good luck hun :hugs:Click to expand...

I would have thought the same! The temp gone up again this morning accompanied with another bfn lol


----------



## Betheney

AF turned up and i don't even care because i'm having just one of those wonderful days


----------



## Jojono2

I was just wondering what peoples longest cycle length was on soy, as I'm so irregular I have no idea when I'm due af, I'm 12dpo been getting slight twinges in right ovary yesterday and this morning slight twinges in my left, I don't know if it's af on her way or not!!?? Any help very much appreciated, thank you :-D


----------



## BeautifulD

Mrs.B. said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I dont have a regular cycle but am currently on 15dpo and getting nothing but bfns x
> 
> How strange, your chart looks fabulous!! good luck hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I would have thought the same! The temp gone up again this morning accompanied with another bfn lolClick to expand...

How long is your LP usually?


----------



## BeautifulD

Jojono2 said:


> I was just wondering what peoples longest cycle length was on soy, as I'm so irregular I have no idea when I'm due af, I'm 12dpo been getting slight twinges in right ovary yesterday and this morning slight twinges in my left, I don't know if it's af on her way or not!!?? Any help very much appreciated, thank you :-D

My longest cycle was 51 days BUT I still had a Letual Phase of 16days I just didn't O until really late


----------



## Jojono2

Thank you for your response BeautifulD, Well I'm pretty sure I ovulated cd 21 which puts me 12dpo, so by rights I'm due af any day now?!?!


----------



## Tella

MrB > WOW that is funny that you stil getting BFN, your temp is just climbing! Im just hoping it is just a delayed BFP!!!!

Betheney > So sorry :hugs: Hope you start having a better day quickly!

Jojono > How long is your LP normally, as that is normally the same length irrelevant of soy.

AFM > First soy day for me jipeeee :happydance:


----------



## BeautifulD

Jojono2 said:


> Thank you for your response BeautifulD, Well I'm pretty sure I ovulated cd 21 which puts me 12dpo, so by rights I'm due af any day now?!?!

Unless you're preggo ;) have you tested?


----------



## BeautifulD

Tella said:


> MrB > WOW that is funny that you stil getting BFN, your temp is just climbing! Im just hoping it is just a delayed BFP!!!!
> 
> Betheney > So sorry :hugs: Hope you start having a better day quickly!
> 
> Jojono > How long is your LP normally, as that is normally the same length irrelevant of soy.
> 
> AFM > First soy day for me jipeeee :happydance:

Good luck chick :hugs:


----------



## Polekitten

Thanks ladies but :witch: got me today. If I hadn't purchased some more opks and vits I think I would give up. Oh well, here we go again! Might try a higher dose this time on cd3-7 after bloods have been done.

Good luck to those still in the waiting game :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

prettymachine said:


> I saw a movie where thats how they knew the girl was pregnant...cuz of how she tasted to the guy when they were fooling around... I cant remember what it was called but it had john krawsinski(sp?) Lol.

Away We Go, really cute movie:)


----------



## BeautifulD

How are you getting on Tallmom?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Well, still no O:( hoping it will be soon though. I think I'll try more SI per day next cycle. My chart looks similar to the last two 70ish day long cycles. 

How's it going with you? :flower:


----------



## BeautifulD

Ugh I feel your frustration hun before my second lot of soy I had really long cycles too! 

I'm doing good thanks, waiting to O I'm hoping that soy really has worked its magic and kicked my cycles into touch - this is my second soy free cycle, im just praying that I'm right and don't end up having a long one... :wacko:


----------



## prettymachine

Tallmom2b said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> I saw a movie where thats how they knew the girl was pregnant...cuz of how she tasted to the guy when they were fooling around... I cant remember what it was called but it had john krawsinski(sp?) Lol.
> 
> Away We Go, really cute movie:)Click to expand...

i'm glad someone remembered! i hate when i cant figure the name of something out lol.

sorry to everyone the witch got :(


----------



## Jojono2

BeautifulD said:


> Jojono2 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response BeautifulD, Well I'm pretty sure I ovulated cd 21 which puts me 12dpo, so by rights I'm due af any day now?!?!
> 
> Unless you're preggo ;) have you tested?Click to expand...

No I haven't feed up of getting bfn!!! I don't ovulate so I don't know how long my lp is, but I keep getting twinges in my ovaries only lasting a couple of seconds, I don't remember getting these when af is due though?!?! Confused.com


----------



## hugs3409

Anyone know if the sob interacts with phentermine?


----------



## waterlily13

Mrs.B. said:


> I dont have a regular cycle but am currently on 15dpo and getting nothing but bfns x

I think you have ovulated either on CD 23 or CD 26. I don't think you have ovulated earlier than that as I cannot see any temp shift. Try to change the ovulation detector method to Fertility Awareness and see if it is going to change your ovulation day.


----------



## waterlily13

This is my first cycle taking soy. I did 200 mg CD3-5 and 240 mg CD6-7 and ovulated on CD 18. I have PCOS and on my own, I ovulate just 4-5 times per year. 

Baby dust to all of you :dust:


----------



## amariee

ok so theres wayyy too many pages to read about this soy stuff, what exactly is it, and how do you take it, i have never taken clomid so dont know what the "clomid days" are lol. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry for not replying just seen messages. All my signs point to the day my cross is on. I had to change my battery in bbt so the second jump might be a little bit misleading. 

I don't know how long my lp usually us as i have only charted for 3 months and didn't o in the first one. Xx


----------



## mamablu

Hi ladies! I've read this entire thread over the last few days and joined the website just now so I could post and ask a question. 

I've ordered SI along with some other supplements and plan to use them starting next cycle. DH and I are TTC #2. Our son is 5 and we've never prevented but haven't really "tried" since he was born, either. We had one chemical pregnancy this time last year that was unexpected. I have severe endo and DH has been diagnosed with LowT. We're expecting that it may take a while to TTC #2, but since we're ready and I'm not getting any younger... Yeah, so I want to pull out all the stops. 

I guess the question is: is anyone taking anything else in addition to the SI? My plan was: 

For me: 

SI 120mg CD 3-7
Vitex CD 1-Ovulation
Wild Yam/Cassava CD 1-Ovulation
Evening Primrose Oil CD 1-Ovulation
Red Raspberry Tea- Ovulation-HPT/Pregnancy

For both: 

Prenatal/Multi-vitamin daily
Robitussin Expectorant 3-4 days before and through suspected O

Also charting and using OPK's.


----------



## mamablu

I couldn't find a way to edit my other post. We're also attempting to "sway" for a girl.


----------



## autigers55

Don't take soy and vitex together bc they will cancel each other out. I only took soy, cd 3-7,and a prenatal last cycle. this cycle I took soy, cd2-6, and i'm taking b-50 along with my prenatal. I added the b-50 bc I had a short lp last cycle.


----------



## BeautifulD

Hi there hun, welcome! 
I'm pretty sure Soy and Vitex shouldn't be taken together as they cancel eachother out :shrug: 

I'm having a Soy free cycle but I'm also taking
Epo 3000mg 
Multi vits 
Robitussin
using Conceive plus


----------



## mamablu

Thanks, ladies! I'll skip the vitex this coming cycle and just try the SI. I'm hoping helping O along with some herbs will cut out the years of TTC I experienced in the past. Two years straight and boy was that painful! I may skip the EPO as well and only try SI one cycle to see how it reacts with my body.


----------



## Jennifer.

Girls I am freaking out! I miscalculated and thought I was on cd 5 when i started the soy iso but I was actually only on 4. im not on cd-6 do you think I screwed myself up this cycle? I was so excited about this month =[


----------



## Betheney

no i think starting on 4 is better or have you now taken them for 6 days instead of 5?? i did that once and it was fine.


----------



## Jennifer.

I've only taken them for 3 days so far so i'll probably take them for 5 like i'm supposed to..or do you think I should do the 6 days?


----------



## Betheney

no no only do the 5. I usually do mine from CD3 so starting at CD4 is fine.


----------



## Jennifer.

have you had any success with Soy?


----------



## Betheney

yep. I always ovulated CD21 to CD25 then i started using soy CD2-CD6 and it moved Ov to CD17 and i got my BFP on the second cycle but on the first cycle i didn't even BD around Ov so it doesn't really count.

right now i'm breastfeeding so my cycles are having Ov anywhere from CD20 to CD40 my cycles were months long and really irregular i think BF screws with the hormones so i started soy again (a different brand this time) and took it CD3-CD7 i've ovulated CD14 for the last 2 cycles the first one was the same a write off because i didn't BD but the second one (last month) i guess we were just unlucky. This month is the 3rd month and it's only CD3 so i will start taking them now. I don't know if it's the different brand that is making it CD14 instead of CD17 or if it's because i'm starting CD3 instead of CD2 but either way i don't want to mess up a good thing so i'm sticking to these numbers.

<3


----------



## Hope08

Betheney, what brand of SI do you use? I'm going to use the Spring Valley brand that's from Wal-Mart. I'm just waiting on AF to arrive so I can get on with a new cycle (I have 2 days left of Provera). Since my miscarriage in Feb. I've had 3 anovulatory cycles and the cycles I did O on were CD 19, 27, and 19.


----------



## Betheney

Blackmores phytolife

It's a menopause tablet. Most soy-iso ones are.

https://www.blackmores.com.au/products/phytolife


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies :flower: so I think I Od! If it's true (have to wait for a couple more high temps to confirm) that means soy helped a little by making me O about a week early :thumbup: if I don't get my bfp this cycle I'll up the dosage/day. See if I can get my cycle even shorter:)


----------



## hugs3409

how many mg were you taking. If you do it again, you up the dosage, not the day. Everything I have read was to only do it for 5 days or it can have a negative affect on OV instead. Don't know how true it is or not. good luck fx'd


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi hugs:) I did 120mg a day CD 3-7. Someone suggested I do 160mg a day cd 3-5 and 200mg cd 6&7. So I guess I'll try that next time :thumbup:

GL to you! :dust:


----------



## SockriTease

The soy moved my OV back one day, and that's cool. I just wonder if it did anything to my LP because mine was pretty lengthy. 3dpo today and not much to report other than temping after OV is confirmed is driving me crazy :wacko:.


----------



## debzie

Im still stalking ladies on my soy free cycle. my temps are so erratic without soy.

tallmom yeah for ovulation. 

Betheny the advice is. inly to use soy for two cycles as it can have a cumulative effect and the increased eostrogen levels can cause cysts to form. that's why i am having a break.


nice to see some new faces welcome.


----------



## Betheney

debzie said:


> Im still stalking ladies on my soy free cycle. my temps are so erratic without soy.
> 
> tallmom yeah for ovulation.
> 
> Betheny the advice is. inly to use soy for two cycles as it can have a cumulative effect and the increased eostrogen levels can cause cysts to form. that's why i am having a break.
> 
> 
> nice to see some new faces welcome.

I know but It's a risk i'm willing to take. Going off the soy could result in another 2-3 month long cycle. Yuuuuuuck!! But my soy gives me 3 cycles worth so I may reconsider after this cycle.


----------



## Jennifer.

Betheney said:


> yep. I always ovulated CD21 to CD25 then i started using soy CD2-CD6 and it moved Ov to CD17 and i got my BFP on the second cycle but on the first cycle i didn't even BD around Ov so it doesn't really count.
> 
> right now i'm breastfeeding so my cycles are having Ov anywhere from CD20 to CD40 my cycles were months long and really irregular i think BF screws with the hormones so i started soy again (a different brand this time) and took it CD3-CD7 i've ovulated CD14 for the last 2 cycles the first one was the same a write off because i didn't BD but the second one (last month) i guess we were just unlucky. This month is the 3rd month and it's only CD3 so i will start taking them now. I don't know if it's the different brand that is making it CD14 instead of CD17 or if it's because i'm starting CD3 instead of CD2 but either way i don't want to mess up a good thing so i'm sticking to these numbers.
> 
> <3


Thats great Betheney! I should have just looked at the OP to this post and I would have seen it did work for you. Silly silly me :nope:

Has anyone having some weird side effects with it? I'm having an..odd one..and i'm not sure if its just a coincidence


----------



## Twinkle_star

Betheney said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Im still stalking ladies on my soy free cycle. my temps are so erratic without soy.
> 
> tallmom yeah for ovulation.
> 
> Betheney the advice is. inly to use soy for two cycles as it can have a cumulative effect and the increased eostrogen levels can cause cysts to form. that's why i am having a break.
> 
> 
> nice to see some new faces welcome.
> 
> I know but It's a risk i'm willing to take. Going off the soy could result in another 2-3 month long cycle. Yuuuuuuck!! But my soy gives me 3 cycles worth so I may reconsider after this cycle.Click to expand...

Betheny, this may seem like two really silly questions but do you think the reason why is because you maybe breastfeeding? I know that when I was breastfeeding my period did come for 20 months and when I stopped it took 7 weeks for it to arrive. 

Just for my knowledge since you are using soy and breastfeeding, does the soy go through into the milk?


----------



## hugs3409

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi hugs:) I did 120mg a day CD 3-7. Someone suggested I do 160mg a day cd 3-5 and 200mg cd 6&7. So I guess I'll try that next time :thumbup:
> 
> GL to you! :dust:

that is what I am doing, this is my first go round with soy or anything for that matter. I just did the 3 days of 160mg, now going to do the 200mg tonight and tomorrow. good luck fx'd


----------



## hugs3409

boy deb, those temps are pretty erratic lol. Question, how do you get all those months on your chart like that. I can't figure it out. I want to be able to compare to last month, but can't figure out how to do it. thanks and fx'd


----------



## debzie

In fertility friend chart page go to the sharing tab at the top homepage setup and exclude exclude cycles. If you just want to do it yourself then go to chart stack in the analysis tab. I just keep.playing with mine all the time its an obsession.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

a couple of questions for you lovely ladies......

how do you decide when in your cycle to take Soy?

does it have any side affects?

how is it different to agnus castus.

sorry for the questions, but any advice would be great 

thanks 


Dawn


----------



## glimmerofhope

I am on CD10. Started soy CD5-9. I did took 80 mg first night. next 3 nights took 120 and last night I took 160. 

Side effects were a dull headache every day. 
Today I felt really jello-ish and felt light headed.


----------



## hugs3409

Dawnlouise30 said:


> a couple of questions for you lovely ladies......
> 
> how do you decide when in your cycle to take Soy?
> 
> does it have any side affects?
> 
> how is it different to agnus castus.
> 
> sorry for the questions, but any advice would be great
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Dawn

1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

I would suggest to take at least 80mg bc soy is half the strength of clomid. Soy can be taken anytime, but if taken at night, you can possibly avoid side effects and make sure to take them at the same time each day. As for opk, its suggested to start after period ends if cycle is < 35 days, or to start 3 days after period ends if cycle is > 35.


----------



## Betheney

Twinkle_star said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Im still stalking ladies on my soy free cycle. my temps are so erratic without soy.
> 
> tallmom yeah for ovulation.
> 
> Betheney the advice is. inly to use soy for two cycles as it can have a cumulative effect and the increased eostrogen levels can cause cysts to form. that's why i am having a break.
> 
> 
> nice to see some new faces welcome.
> 
> I know but It's a risk i'm willing to take. Going off the soy could result in another 2-3 month long cycle. Yuuuuuuck!! But my soy gives me 3 cycles worth so I may reconsider after this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Betheny, this may seem like two really silly questions but do you think the reason why is because you maybe breastfeeding? I know that when I was breastfeeding my period did come for 20 months and when I stopped it took 7 weeks for it to arrive.
> 
> Just for my knowledge since you are using soy and breastfeeding, does the soy go through into the milk?Click to expand...

Oh I know its because of the breastfeeding that my cycles are so long and irregular. But my only alternative is to stop breastfeeding something which i'm not prepared to do that wouldn't be fair on my daughter.

Soy does go through the milk but I can't find much information I can find that if I took excessive amounts over long periodsof time it's not good. But as far as I can find 5 days worth isnt really much to worry about.

But like I said the alternative is to stop breastfeeding. I would prefer Eva have a bit of extra soy for 5 days then never breastfeed again. I feel that would be worse for her.

Love


----------



## Tella

Morning girls, i just wanna find out what are your views on green tea? i have read so many conflicting stories now that in to scared to drink it.


----------



## Betheney

Tella said:


> Morning girls, i just wanna find out what are your views on green tea? i have read so many conflicting stories now that in to scared to drink it.

I was unaware there was anything but positive information on green tea... Why is it bad?

<3


----------



## Tella

It has an effect on the body's ability to absorb folic acid. Some people have said just to drink it at seperate times of day but im not gonna chance it.

https://www.nowpublic.com/when-not-drink-green-tea
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18551467https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18551467


----------



## Twinkle_star

Betheney said:


> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Im still stalking ladies on my soy free cycle. my temps are so erratic without soy.
> 
> tallmom yeah for ovulation.
> 
> Betheney the advice is. inly to use soy for two cycles as it can have a cumulative effect and the increased eostrogen levels can cause cysts to form. that's why i am having a break.
> 
> 
> nice to see some new faces welcome.
> 
> I know but It's a risk i'm willing to take. Going off the soy could result in another 2-3 month long cycle. Yuuuuuuck!! But my soy gives me 3 cycles worth so I may reconsider after this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Betheny, this may seem like two really silly questions but do you think the reason why is because you maybe breastfeeding? I know that when I was breastfeeding my period did come for 20 months and when I stopped it took 7 weeks for it to arrive.
> 
> Just for my knowledge since you are using soy and breastfeeding, does the soy go through into the milk?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know its because of the breastfeeding that my cycles are so long and irregular. But my only alternative is to stop breastfeeding something which i'm not prepared to do that wouldn't be fair on my daughter.
> 
> Soy does go through the milk but I can't find much information I can find that if I took excessive amounts over long periodsof time it's not good. But as far as I can find 5 days worth isnt really much to worry about.
> 
> But like I said the alternative is to stop breastfeeding. I would prefer Eva have a bit of extra soy for 5 days then never breastfeed again. I feel that would be worse for her.
> 
> LoveClick to expand...

lol... Completely understand, I was the same with my kids, i breastfeed them until they were not interested. 

BTW, good on you for persuing it as most that I know gave up once they wanted another child or when back to work. 

x


----------



## Twinkle_star

Tella said:


> It has an effect on the body's ability to absorb folic acid. Some people have said just to drink it at seperate times of day but im not gonna chance it.
> 
> https://www.nowpublic.com/when-not-drink-green-tea
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18551467https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18551467

From what my asians friends say it is the same as cafeine.. should avoid it if possible if you are pregnant. Not sure about when you are TTC :)


----------



## Vici

Morning girls, AF showed up this morning meaning a 39 day cycle! That may not mean much to you but after cycles of 170 odd days for me its a miracle! Don't know if i ovulated as my daughter stole my thermometer right during the the i may have! 

Anyone know why the limit is 200mg? I needed 150mg of clomid to fall with Imogen and as soy is half strength I only actually took equivalent to 100mg of soy! Xxx


----------



## MaisyMay

Hi everyone, I have a question and a worry about soy and a lovely lady suggested that I post my question in here. I'm on CD 14 and I took soy iso cds 2 - 6. I took 120mg, 160mg, 160mg 200mg and 240mg. My opks started off barely visible when I began testing on cd 7. There are now lines but they're very light. I've had quite a bit of ewcm, but no ovulation yet. I'm getting quite worried. I took soy to bring my o forward. I ovulated really late last month....cd38, thats the latest i ever have. I'm getting really worried as I've been reading that you shouldn't take more than 200mg and as I said, I took 240mg on the last day. Does that mean that I won't ovulate now? Any of you ladies had this experience? Thankyou.


----------



## BeautifulD

I wouldn't worry too much hun, seeing as you ovulated at CD38 last time I was like you and I ovulated with soy at CD16 and now that you are getting lines is a good sign, you can get a surge really quickly :hugs:


----------



## SockriTease

Just stopping in to check on all of you ladies. I hope all is well. I'm 6dpo and waiting to see if soy got me a bfp this cycle. FXed. :dust: to all of you.


----------



## MaisyMay

Thankyou beautifulD. I've got to admit I'm a bit of a worrier and this whole ttc thing is sending me mental :wacko: My last long cycle didn't help matters. Can I ask how much you were taking when you ovulated on cd16? :flower:


----------



## BeautifulD

I took 150 150 150 200 200 CD 3 - 7 hun, the cycle before, when it didn't work I took 100mg 3-7 I hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## MaisyMay

thankyou :) guess i'll just have to wait and see now. Just hope the 240mg on that last day wasn't too much. Good luck with testing :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks hun... I'm trying to resist the temptation at the moment LOL xx


----------



## Casperess

Hi girls,

Could i ask for some advice please?

I'm in a bit of a pickle!

I have a 28 day cycle. I normally spot from 10 dpo for three days and then have three days of heavy flow.

I took soy this cycle, cd 3-7 120mg for three days, 160 for two days. 

I've had no spotting, great! But no real period either?

I started having some small, brown spotting on Saturday (a week late) but it hasn't turned to anything, it's beginning to go.

Do you all have a normal period?

Also, if i just have spotting how do i determine when to start taking soy for the next cycle? Or just not do it...

Thank you xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tella

Hi casperess, do you chart? Just want to figure out if you have definitely confirmed O and that you are past your normal LP. Otherwise have you done a HPT yet?

I think the first thing is to make 100% sure you are not preg before considering Soy again. The spotting can very well be implantation bleeding if you maybe O later than normal.


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah I agree with Tella, good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## MaisyMay

Hi girls, popping in again :) Cd 15 today and still quite a bit of ewcm, but no ovulation. Opks about the same, maybe a little darker.......when will I ovulate?? :shrug:


----------



## mrsine

It took me a while to ovulate too...I was about 6 days late to OV. Didn't get to bd though because I travelled. Trying to decide if i want to do Soy again


----------



## Jennifer.

Girls I think I did it wrong!! I took 160mg of soy or so I thought..the bottle says 40% isoflavones=20mg..does that mean I should have taken 9 pills instead of 3 and 4? I'm so sad because I think I blew it


----------



## FloridaGirl21

jennifer, what brand are your pills?


----------



## Tella

MaisyMay > Good luck with O and OPK's they are from the devil. I hate everyone until I get a positive one :)

Jennifer > mine also said 40% but luckily mine was 120mg Iso, but yes you should have taken at least 8 pills to get to 160mg of actual Soy Iso. Maybe it will still help with the quality of your eggs just not bringing your O forward. Fx'd it helped a little bit atleast.

AFM > CD10, my temps are crazy. This morning it is VERY low, don&#8217;t know what to take from it. My saliva microscope is showing ferning and I think it is full but it is very early. Will start with OPK's today, I just hope the Soy is not gonna give me false positives.


----------



## Betheney

some how i managed to only take four days worth this cycle i didn't even realise until just now which i think is about CD 10 DANM IT!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

:hi: ladies 
This time I really Od :) really excited! Soy made my cycle a little shorter not by much though. But my temps look good so far. I did 120mg a day cd 3-7. If I don't get my bfp this time I'm upping it to 160mg cd 3-5, 200mg 6+7. Hope I don't have to though! SI gave me hot flashes and kinda made me feel funky, it's worth it though if it gives me my bfp! Gl to you all :)


----------



## babylove330

Betheney said:


> some how i managed to only take four days worth this cycle i didn't even realise until just now which i think is about CD 10 DANM IT!!

:hugs:That sucks. When was the last day you took them? I hope it doesn't mess anything up.


----------



## Twinkle_star

Hi girls

Just popped by to say hello as I am pretty excited and anxious right now. AF turned up yesterday after a 58 day cycle and I am ready to start my first dose of SI. The only thing is I am not sure whether I should start today 2-6 or tomorrow 3-7, though I am leaning towards tomorrow as I am no spring chicken so I don't think my eggs are as good.

Betheney, MaisyMay, Tella, Jennifer and all, fxd that all goes well and we all get our BFP soon!


----------



## prettymachine

Twinkle_star said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just popped by to say hello as I am pretty excited and anxious right now. AF turned up yesterday after a 58 day cycle and I am ready to start my first dose of SI. The only thing is I am not sure whether I should start today 2-6 or tomorrow 3-7, though I am leaning towards tomorrow as I am no spring chicken so I don't think my eggs are as good.
> 
> Betheney, MaisyMay, Tella, and Jennifer fxd that all goes well and we all get our BFP soon!

i did cd 2-6, and my soy baby is on the bed with me right now :) worked for me!


----------



## Twinkle_star

prettymachine said:


> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Just popped by to say hello as I am pretty excited and anxious right now. AF turned up yesterday after a 58 day cycle and I am ready to start my first dose of SI. The only thing is I am not sure whether I should start today 2-6 or tomorrow 3-7, though I am leaning towards tomorrow as I am no spring chicken so I don't think my eggs are as good.
> 
> Betheney, MaisyMay, Tella, and Jennifer fxd that all goes well and we all get our BFP soon!
> 
> i did cd 2-6, and my soy baby is on the bed with me right now :) worked for me!Click to expand...

Thanks Pretty, how are you? Hope all is well and Sydney is treating you kind and letting get in some sleep? x


----------



## prettymachine

Twinkle_star said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Just popped by to say hello as I am pretty excited and anxious right now. AF turned up yesterday after a 58 day cycle and I am ready to start my first dose of SI. The only thing is I am not sure whether I should start today 2-6 or tomorrow 3-7, though I am leaning towards tomorrow as I am no spring chicken so I don't think my eggs are as good.
> 
> Betheney, MaisyMay, Tella, and Jennifer fxd that all goes well and we all get our BFP soon!
> 
> i did cd 2-6, and my soy baby is on the bed with me right now :) worked for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pretty, how are you? Hope all is well and Sydney is treating you kind and letting get in some sleep? xClick to expand...

i am good! sydney sleeps great at night(as i sit here trying to coax her to sleep lol... but once she is out, she is out!) she gets fussy in the afternoons--she gets a lot of gas that seems to bother her...we are trying to cut some lactose out of my diet, and have her on gentle formula(i breastfeed and supplement...she wasnt gaining weight =/) a couple more days and we will see if it works for her! there has definitely been less screaming today :)


----------



## Twinkle_star

prettymachine said:


> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Just popped by to say hello as I am pretty excited and anxious right now. AF turned up yesterday after a 58 day cycle and I am ready to start my first dose of SI. The only thing is I am not sure whether I should start today 2-6 or tomorrow 3-7, though I am leaning towards tomorrow as I am no spring chicken so I don't think my eggs are as good.
> 
> Betheney, MaisyMay, Tella, and Jennifer fxd that all goes well and we all get our BFP soon!
> 
> i did cd 2-6, and my soy baby is on the bed with me right now :) worked for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pretty, how are you? Hope all is well and Sydney is treating you kind and letting get in some sleep? xClick to expand...
> 
> i am good! sydney sleeps great at night(as i sit here trying to coax her to sleep lol... but once she is out, she is out!) she gets fussy in the afternoons--she gets a lot of gas that seems to bother her...we are trying to cut some lactose out of my diet, and have her on gentle formula(i breastfeed and supplement...she wasnt gaining weight =/) a couple more days and we will see if it works for her! there has definitely been less screaming today :)Click to expand...

That is great that she is a sleeper. Definitely nothing wrong with supplementing especially if it settles her. :) 

I started my first day of SI today on 100mg as the tablets (50mg) I am taking are huge. Whoever invented these tablets must of been a man.... #@^&$!. Then I was thinking I will up it the next two nights to 150mg and then 200mg on the last two days. 

x


----------



## prettymachine

Twinkle_star said:


> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettymachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Just popped by to say hello as I am pretty excited and anxious right now. AF turned up yesterday after a 58 day cycle and I am ready to start my first dose of SI. The only thing is I am not sure whether I should start today 2-6 or tomorrow 3-7, though I am leaning towards tomorrow as I am no spring chicken so I don't think my eggs are as good.
> 
> Betheney, MaisyMay, Tella, and Jennifer fxd that all goes well and we all get our BFP soon!
> 
> i did cd 2-6, and my soy baby is on the bed with me right now :) worked for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pretty, how are you? Hope all is well and Sydney is treating you kind and letting get in some sleep? xClick to expand...
> 
> i am good! sydney sleeps great at night(as i sit here trying to coax her to sleep lol... but once she is out, she is out!) she gets fussy in the afternoons--she gets a lot of gas that seems to bother her...we are trying to cut some lactose out of my diet, and have her on gentle formula(i breastfeed and supplement...she wasnt gaining weight =/) a couple more days and we will see if it works for her! there has definitely been less screaming today :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is great that she is a sleeper. Definitely nothing wrong with supplementing especially if it settles her. :)
> 
> I started my first day of SI today on 100mg as the tablets (50mg) I am taking are huge. Whoever invented these tablets must of been a man.... #@^&$!. Then I was thinking I will up it the next two nights to 150mg and then 200mg on the last two days.
> 
> xClick to expand...

i took the same dose every day... i believe my pills were 55mg, so i was 110 everyday and it worked for me first try...but everyone is different! good luck!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I was planning to do soy 2-6 this cycle, missed my first day..so I'm trying 3-7 again but will do 120 160 160 200 200 :)


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I gave been awol for a while as i am on my soy break cycle. 

Pretty little sydney is sooo cute. So glad she is sleeping well. at night. My dd had terrible colic soo know what you going through. I too had to top her up with formulaas she started loising wieght. I ended giving up breatfeeding and regret it to this day. 

Well the reason I was checking in was to ask any ladies who have had a soy break how did iteffect your post ov temps. As i have done so many soy cycles i dont now. know what my normal is. Today my temp is way up and was wondering if it could be just a normal progesterone surge.


----------



## BeautifulD

Welcome back debzie :hugs: 

In My soy break cycles my temps were no different really hun this is a soy break cycle and my temps are around what they usually are. I hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## prettymachine

debzie said:


> Hello ladies I gave been awol for a while as i am on my soy break cycle.
> 
> Pretty little sydney is sooo cute. So glad she is sleeping well. at night. My dd had terrible colic soo know what you going through. I too had to top her up with formulaas she started loising wieght. I ended giving up breatfeeding and regret it to this day.
> 
> Well the reason I was checking in was to ask any ladies who have had a soy break how did iteffect your post ov temps. As i have done so many soy cycles i dont now. know what my normal is. Today my temp is way up and was wondering if it could be just a normal progesterone surge.

I am doing everything I can not to give up bf...even though done days she makes me want to lol....i want to make it to 6 months.

No advice as I never took a break but I do know my temps in general were lower on soy.


----------



## Tallmom2b

debzie said:


> Well the reason I was checking in was to ask any ladies who have had a soy break how did iteffect your post ov temps. As i have done so many soy cycles i dont now. know what my normal is. Today my temp is way up and was wondering if it could be just a normal progesterone surge.

Your chart looks great! :thumbup:
Could the temp increase be because you took your temp at a different time?
Sometimes temps increase the later one sleeps in.
But I hope it's because you have a little bean in there!


----------



## debzie

Thanks all

Tall mom no I had a really bad nights sleep so I put in sleep deprived but I dont usually sleep that well anyway but my temp has not been that high since I first started temping and used a non bbt thermometer nearly a year ago.......or last time I was pregnant. Gope it is the latter. Dont want to set myself up for a fall though.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sounds promising then!!! Fx for you:)


----------



## mrsine

Hi guys, 2nd cycle on soy here and will be taking 100, 100, 140, 140, 160mg on days 2-6. Last month soy delayed my OV, I'm hoping thats not the case this month. Goodluck to all the other girls taking soy!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: all!

congrats to all the Soy babies :hugs:

Im new to Soy and this is my 1st cycle on it. I started yesterday and Im doing cd3-7 - 120, 120, 160, 160, 200.. Ive been getting headaches around the same time (12pm or so). have any of you gotten headaches as a side effect? 

thanks ladies!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i got headaches too, good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

This cycle I'm doing 5-9 if it delays o ill stop


----------



## prettymachine

Poppy you are full term! How exciting! Are you ready?


----------



## poppy666

Few things to buy yet and not done my hossy bag yet :dohh: consultant going to try give me a sweep this Thurseday, but if unsuccessful another next week, getting a bit scared now tbh :blush: but cant get away from the fact she got to come out lol


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Few things to buy yet and not done my hossy bag yet :dohh: consultant going to try give me a sweep this Thurseday, but if unsuccessful another next week, getting a bit scared now tbh :blush: but cant get away from the fact she got to come out lol

a sweep already?? i thought they only do it over there when you are overdue?


----------



## poppy666

Im on blood thinner injections i inject eery night, but if i want the choice of having an epidural or need one they cant give me one till the Tinzaparain is out my system for at least 12hrs prior so trying to time it.


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies, how many of you girls had delayed O after soy? I took 120mg CD2-4, 240mg CD5-6 and normally O'd on Clomid around CD15/16, im not CD 17 and still no + opk :cry:

my temps are crazy, for some reason i keep on waking up at 5am (without getting out of bed) should i take the temp then or just go back to sleep till 7am and take it then? Currently im taking both and adjusting my temps on a seperate chart to see the effects and it is hugely different....My Adjusted Ovulation Chart


----------



## poppy666

Soy delayed mine for 4 days first time i took it, regarding temping take same time every morning before you get out of bed thats how i got told once temping.


----------



## mrsine

Hi poppy, you said the first time....then did it regularise?


----------



## mrsine

Lisa I take it at night and thats meant to reduce the side effects


----------



## poppy666

mrsine said:


> Hi poppy, you said the first time....then did it regularise?

1st time my ov day was delayed but got my bfp that cycle, but MC'd, 2nd time on Soy i ov'don CD10 very early, but again got my bfp and here i am. Try not to worry sweetie it can sometime change :hugs:


----------



## mrsine

Ok because this is my second month. I ov'd late last cycle but I was away so unfortunately didn't get to bd at all in my fertile window (which would have been ok if ov was on time). So i'm hoping this month is it


----------



## poppy666

Sending you loads of baby dust :dust::dust::dust:fx'd x


----------



## mrsine

Thanks poppy and I'm praying for a swift and safe delivery for you! :hugs:


----------



## Tella

poppy666 said:


> Soy delayed mine for 4 days first time i took it, regarding temping take same time every morning before you get out of bed thats how i got told once temping.

When i wake up at 5, i dont get out of bed, just check the time and go back to sleep. Do you think it will affect my temps if i just not take them then and only take them at 7 when i wake up to get up for the morning?

This is soooooo confusing.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Poppy you probably already said this but what cycle days did you take soy both times an what mgs??


----------



## BeautifulD

Tella said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Soy delayed mine for 4 days first time i took it, regarding temping take same time every morning before you get out of bed thats how i got told once temping.
> 
> When i wake up at 5, i dont get out of bed, just check the time and go back to sleep. Do you think it will affect my temps if i just not take them then and only take them at 7 when i wake up to get up for the morning?
> 
> This is soooooo confusing.Click to expand...

It may not make any difference hun but with me I usually take it there and then xx


----------



## Tella

BeautifulD said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Soy delayed mine for 4 days first time i took it, regarding temping take same time every morning before you get out of bed thats how i got told once temping.
> 
> When i wake up at 5, i dont get out of bed, just check the time and go back to sleep. Do you think it will affect my temps if i just not take them then and only take them at 7 when i wake up to get up for the morning?
> 
> This is soooooo confusing.Click to expand...
> 
> It may not make any difference hun but with me I usually take it there and then xxClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs: that is what im doing at the moment but hell my temps is all over the place, i dont think FF will be able to give me crosshairs with them :(


----------



## poppy666

mixedbeautyx said:


> Poppy you probably already said this but what cycle days did you take soy both times an what mgs??

1st time CD2-CD6 Dosage 160,160,160,200 and 200
2nd time CD3-CD7 Dosage 160,160,160,160 and 200 

Both times got BFP and used Preseed. Put my charts up so you can look.
 



Attached Files:







my ff chart.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 12









cazzz.jpg
File size: 104.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Im on blood thinner injections i inject eery night, but if i want the choice of having an epidural or need one they cant give me one till the Tinzaparain is out my system for at least 12hrs prior so trying to time it.

oh ok... better than being induced...it didnt really work for me... i was on pitocin for about 20 hours before it did a thing... my uterus was so overextended from the polyhydramnios it just would not contract.

i have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> mixedbeautyx said:
> 
> 
> Poppy you probably already said this but what cycle days did you take soy both times an what mgs??
> 
> 1st time CD2-CD6 Dosage 160,160,160,200 and 200
> 2nd time CD3-CD7 Dosage 160,160,160,160 and 200
> 
> Both times got BFP and used Preseed. Put my charts up so you can look.Click to expand...

mixedbeauty-i used preseed as well, i think most of us with soy babies did.


----------



## poppy666

Can only but try, but she will come when she comes im not rushing :haha:


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> Can only but try, but she will come when she comes im not rushing :haha:

They had to rush me...I wish I could have felt what it was like to go into labor on my own, they said it wasn't safe. But I am waiting on your little girl...when she's ready =)


----------



## Twinkle_star

hi all

Can I ask what the purpose of preseed with SI?

Thanks :)


----------



## poppy666

Dont think there is one, but 2nd time i was on soy i only had 1 day of ewcm so just helped the spermies on there way :winkwink: lot of women have got their bfp using it for 1st time.


----------



## prettymachine

Twinkle_star said:


> hi all
> 
> Can I ask what the purpose of preseed with SI?
> 
> Thanks :)

i think its coincidence that a lot of us have used it... it is also a good aid in getting your :bfp: but doesnt need to be combined with SI...but if you havent tried it, you should! it helps get the little :spermy: to the right place!


----------



## Twinkle_star

ok, sound like it would be very helpful. I just finished my SI and on cd8, would it be too late to take preseed now?


----------



## prettymachine

nope! preseed is a lube of sorts, you use it everytime you :sex: but it is a little pricey so i would only use it in your fertile window! i used it for 2 cycles, had to buy a new one each time just from using it about cd8-cd16ish.


----------



## MaisyMay

Hi i don't know if soy has worked for me. I took it cd 2-6 120, 160, 200, 200, 240. I've had loads of ewcm from cd 10 - 20 ish. I'm now on cd 25. I had a smiley on clearblue digi ovulation test on cd 21, but I think I may have just flooded the test.I took it at about 5pm and it was smiley and at 10.30 it was negative again. Also normally when I o I have a gush of watery cm on the day, but I didn't this time. Just ewcm for a good week before. I haven't been temping constantly, just randomly on and off. My temp was 36.6 before the smiley on the test and is now between 36.7 and 36.8. But I just don't feel like I ovulated. From what I read when taking soy most women have very strong ovulation. I had a few twinges, but nothing much. What do people think?? Anyone else experienced anything like this??


----------



## Tella

maisymay > this was my first cycle for me as well, normally i O'd on CD15/16 with Clomid but now im CD19 and still nothing :cry: 

I havent felt anything like ovulation pains yet but im doubting if i will as it is already so late in my cycle.


----------



## MaisyMay

Hi Tella, it's horrible isn't it. I have no idea if my smiley test was true or not. Do you have irregular cycles? Mine seem to have been a bit haywire and certainly too long recently. I hope soy worked for me, but I've got a sneaking suspicion that I haven't ovulated.


----------



## Stinas

Hello ladies...I am new to soy and wanted to try it this cycle. I have read a lot of this thread and went out and bought myself some today. I was planning on starting it tom CD5-9. 
This is the one I bought from the "vitamin Shoppe" "mega Strength Soy Isoflavones"....it was that one or another one that says take 4 times a day....I know I wouldnt be able to follow that. This one says take one per day with food. 
This is what the back says....
Soybean Extract 200mg
(NovaSoy)(seed)
Containing 40% Soy isoflavones 80mg
Providing: genistein 40mg
daidzeein 31mg
glycetein 9mg

Did I get the right one?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hey Stinas! :) I think that since its 40% SI that if you took one a day you would only be taking 80mg/day.
Mine said 40% SI on the bottle too so I took 2 a day. 

Does this sound right Ladies?


----------



## Stinas

So should I take 2 a day? I am lost to all this new stuff.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ya I would, don't think 80mg/day would do much.


----------



## Stinas

Can I take them at the same time?


----------



## Tallmom2b

I believe so


----------



## Stinas

Thanks!! Im excited to get this cycle going!!!


----------



## prettymachine

Tallmom I see you are 12dpo...any signs? When are you testing? I had my :bfp: at 12dpo :) extremely faint of course lol.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I tested this morn because my temp went up, bfn :cry:

I still have hope though. No AF, last cycle AF came at 12dpo.
Fx!


----------



## prettymachine

Tallmom2b said:


> I tested this morn because my temp went up, bfn :cry:
> 
> I still have hope though. No AF, last cycle AF came at 12dpo.
> Fx!

Mine was so faint DH wouldn't let me take it seriously until I got a darker line the following day...def still hope for you!

There were 3 pregnancy announcements on my facebook today...its in the air!


----------



## mrsine

Looking good Tallmom!


----------



## Tallmom2b

My temp is still up today :thumbup:
Im not going to test again until 15dpo if AF doesn't show up.[-o&lt;
I agree with you prettymachine, there has been a lot of bfp on b&b too!


----------



## prettymachine

Tallmom2b said:


> My temp is still up today :thumbup:
> Im not going to test again until 15dpo if AF doesn't show up.[-o&lt;
> I agree with you prettymachine, there has been a lot of bfp on b&b too!

have there been? thats exciting! i miss them all now being in the baby club area lol. those i dont even frequent too much, i just check up on you guys:thumbup: and the occassional breastfeeding support!

good luck!


----------



## Stinas

Just started my Soy last night! I hope it makes me O earlier!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 
can soy help regulate your cycles?. i am taking agnus castus and that worked to regulate them the last two months but this month i have not ovulated yet, when on the last two months i had. i know each month can be different but i am wondering if agnus castus is no longer working for me.

Dawn


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Dawn :)
SI and agnus castus doesn't mix. They cancel each other out. Also, it takes agnus castus months to start really working. SI seems to have an effect right away.
I'd wait at least a month after stopping ac before trying SI. 
Gl :dust:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, sorry i've not been on to update but i've been soooo busy!! As you know, cycle 1 was 39 days - I am currently on CD 17 with suspected OV on CD13!!!!!!! That NEVER happens to me! Only hatched lines but thats cos of -OPK (i have bad PCOS which I know can stop OPKs working!!) I'm still in shock - 2 cycles of soy and OV on CD19 and CD13 for a girl who can have 176 day cycles!!! Its a miracle!!


----------



## mrsine

Goodluck Vici

Got my positive opk today CD10! Soy rocks!


----------



## Vici

Excellent news, gets BDing x


----------



## Stinas

Im super excited!!! I really hopes this works for me! Im tired of irregular cycles.
This is the soy I am taking...
https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1914

I started taking it CD5 2pills, cd6 2, cd7 2, cd 8 3 and tom will be cd 9 and I will take another 3 for final soy. 
What do you ladies think? Too much? Too little?


----------



## mrsine

Stinas said:


> Im super excited!!! I really hopes this works for me! Im tired of irregular cycles.
> This is the soy I am taking...
> https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1914
> 
> I started taking it CD5 2pills, cd6 2, cd7 2, cd 8 3 and tom will be cd 9 and I will take another 3 for final soy.
> What do you ladies think? Too much? Too little?


So thats 160, 160, 160, 240, 240

I don't think there's any good or bad dose as long as it more than 80mg from what i've read so goodluck!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I am starting my second cycle on SI tomorrow :happydance: Hope that it works this time :thumbup:
Last cycle I did 120mg CD3-7. This time I'm going to do 160mg CD 3-5 and 200mg CD6+7

I'm not sure that I'm okay with the fact that my SI has red clover in it too. 140mg, But if I take four a day i'd be getting 560mg of red clover and I have no idea if that is bad or good? I know red clover is good for fertility, I just don't know how much is too much.

Any thoughts? Maybe I should just get a new SI supplement that doesn't have anything else in it. :shrug:


----------



## BeautifulD

I had a little google and found these dude's that are selling it at 303mg taken 2-3 times a day I reckon that would be fine hun :thumbup:

https://www.homeherbs.co.uk/0/product/0/35-Red_clover.html?gclid=CK2jiby9mKwCFUNO4Qoddl8GPg


----------



## Tallmom2b

Thanks:)
They are recommending more than what I would be taking. That makes me feel better. I'm just paranoid :)


----------



## prettymachine

i couldnt find just SI when i took mine, so out of desperation i actually got mine through a menopause formula...target brand i believe lol, and i am pretty sure it had the red clover in it. i cant remember how much, but hey it worked first try for me!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Cool, ya I'm just going to take 2 in the morn and 2 in the evening and just add one in for the last two days. Last time it made me have hot flashes and kinda made me feel funky, but it's only for 5 days :thumbup:


----------



## Vici

I've had really bad pink/red spotting for last 2 days - no idea why and only 5DPO!!!


----------



## mrsine

Vici said:


> I've had really bad pink/red spotting for last 2 days - no idea why and only 5DPO!!!

Fxd its Implantation:thumbup:


----------



## Vici

Thank you :) Been doing some reading and found this https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/bleeding-ovulation.html 

Never heard of ovulation bleeding but it would eplain the pinkness of the spotting and would tie in with OV. I suppose it also makes sense as my body is not used to OV and is prob thinking WTF!!!!


----------



## mrsine

Thought you were a few days past Ovulation?


----------



## Twinkle_star

hi all, thought I would drop in and say hi to all. i am on cd14 and have been spotting for the last two days. Did anyone after taking SI have the same experience? I have been opk since cd10 and all negative so far. Also my temperature has been hovering around the 36 to 37 degrees which is very new to me, is that normal on SI? :)


----------



## poppy666

Another Soy baby born :happydance:

Serenity Rose weighing 6lb 14oz :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







serenity.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Twinkle_star

congrats Poppy, she is gorgeous!!! Hope the labour was not to hard on the body? :)


----------



## poppy666

Painful but over in 45 minutes after 2 days slow labour.


----------



## mrsine

Congrats Poppy!!!!!


----------



## Scholesy

Congrats Poppy, she is gorgeous... and such a lovely name :) x x


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Poppy!


----------



## debzie

I will say it again Congratulations Poppy. x


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Poppy! said in the other thread but I'll also say it again, Huge Congrats!! she's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Congrats Poppy!!! She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

poppy666 said:


> Another Soy baby born :happydance:
> 
> Serenity Rose weighing 6lb 14oz :hugs:

Poppy, she is gorgeous and her name, so cute. Big Congratulations:happydance:

Haven't been on here in a while but I am on my first cycle with SI (Day 4 today). Had a very mild headache the first day but nothing since. I am doing 3-7 160mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg and 200mg, hoping this is our month..


----------



## JourneyTTC

Hey girls. I'm pretty new to BnB, but I wanted to jump in and say hi. I'm on CD 6 and this is my first cycle with soy. Hoping it helps me get my BFP! I have semi regular cycles ranging from 26-30 days. I took 80 mg of soy CD 1-3 and 160 mg of soy CD 4-5. I'm not sure if it would have mattered now but I decided on 1-5 because I tend to have regular short cycles. I was afraid that if I took it any later I'd O way later. Now, after reading for the past two days on this thread, I'm wishing I had done 3-7.


----------



## Tallmom2b

:flower: Congrats Poppy, she's a cutie pie!!!


----------



## mrsine

JourneyTTC said:


> Hey girls. I'm pretty new to BnB, but I wanted to jump in and say hi. I'm on CD 6 and this is my first cycle with soy. Hoping it helps me get my BFP! I have semi regular cycles ranging from 26-30 days. I took 80 mg of soy CD 1-3 and 160 mg of soy CD 4-5. I'm not sure if it would have mattered now but I decided on 1-5 because I tend to have regular short cycles. I was afraid that if I took it any later I'd O way later. Now, after reading for the past two days on this thread, I'm wishing I had done 3-7.

Welcome and Goodluck!


----------



## Tallmom2b

JourneyTTC said:


> Hey girls. I'm pretty new to BnB, but I wanted to jump in and say hi. I'm on CD 6 and this is my first cycle with soy. Hoping it helps me get my BFP! I have semi regular cycles ranging from 26-30 days. I took 80 mg of soy CD 1-3 and 160 mg of soy CD 4-5. I'm not sure if it would have mattered now but I decided on 1-5 because I tend to have regular short cycles. I was afraid that if I took it any later I'd O way later. Now, after reading for the past two days on this thread, I'm wishing I had done 3-7.

I think you'll be okay, I _have_ read that women with regular cycles shouldn't take it, but there has been ladies on here that have regular cycles and haven't had a problem. 
My advice is to try not to eat too much sugar (soda, candy, sugary cereals) natural sugars are okay, like fruit :winkwink: and nothing with soy in it. :thumbup:
And don't stress because that can cause a delayed ovulation too :wacko:
:dust:


----------



## BeautifulD

Poppy she's gorgeous!! congrats xxx


----------



## prettymachine

poppy! what a pleasant suprise! congrats!


----------



## JourneyTTC

I have read that your shouldn't use soy if you have a regular cycle as well, but my DH and I have been NTNP since mid 2004. We tried to increase our BD activity a while back and here recently I began temping. We were in the process of getting help from a fertility doctor, but we had to slow down with that because our insurance does not cover any of it. I'm currently saving for a HSG test. I thought that even if it does screw up my cycle this month it won't really make that big of a difference since we've already been waiting for #2 for so long.

Thanks for the tips on the foods to watch out for. What does the sugar do? I'm still learning about this soy stuff. I wish I had found this thread sooner.


----------



## Nightnurse

CONGRATS POPPY 
A beautiful name for a beautiful little girl


----------



## mrsine

Did anyone ever get a false +ve opk on soy?


----------



## Miss Redknob

mrsine said:


> Did anyone ever get a false +ve opk on soy?

This is my first cycle with SI so I'm not sure.


----------



## Betheney

OPKs i think just suck i used them two month while on soy, the first month i got negatives the whole time then the second month i got positives the whole time.


----------



## Twinkle_star

Got my opk + today and ovulation pains to go with it but my temp has been on the rise. Either way I will be :sex: :sex: tonight!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats poppy, she's beautiful!


----------



## prickly

Hi Ladies, Just bookmarking and jumping on here...took 160mg of SI days 3-7...bought them from Holland and Barret (they contained only 23mg of ISO per capsule so ended up taking 8 of these every night days 3-7)...have regular 30 day cycles and have been temping for months....definately O'd this cycle....my chart is below....still getting mild dull sickly feeling cramping in my abdomen...but think this soy stuff rocks! I had a much more defined +OPK...which I never get!!...I usually get fade in OPK patterns for days..and days of EWCM...but this cycle totally different....OPK was extremely faint the day before then suddenyl jumped to darker that the ref line the following day and if I hadnt been testing twice daily I would have missed my surge as by afternoon it had gone back to being faint! lol...:happydance::happydance:
OPK tied in perfectly with BBT temps too this month....luckily I had *sex* the evening before the +OPK...as I have read once your BBT jumps up after ov there is no way the sperm can reach the egg as ovulation will already have happened on the day of the temp dip...but I have also read that ovulation temp dips / rises signalling ovulation are variable from woman to woman. 
Good luck to you all on this fab ISO!!
If it doesnt work for me this cycle I am DEFINATELY trying it again next cycle...I had no side effects at all, mainly due to what I had read on here...that its best to to take it at night ...and I felt great!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have a normal 26-32 day cycle, and normally O really early - CD 11-12. I use the Clearblue Fertility Monitor aswell. I am on CD10 and am still reading low, is this normal for SI users???


----------



## promise07

Hi all! I tried SI last cycle, with a strange brand that had lots of other ingredients and I definitely O'd but it wasn't too strong and my LP was only 8 days.

This cycle I got a great brand that strictly SI and let me tell you, I noticed the difference! The first night I took 160mg, and the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th night I took 200mg, on the last night I took 240mg. I feel just like I did on Clomid! I'm hot, having hot flashes and just plain HOT. My bbs are super huge and I'm holding on to a whopping 8 pounds of water weight. Yeah. I did take the pills at night, and I'm otherwise fine, no side effects. 

Just wanted to mention that at that high a dose, I felt the same as I did on 50mg of Clomid the one time I did take it, just less severe. With the Clomid I broke out in sweats 5 or 6 times a day, with the soy, I'm just really warm all day with about 3 hot flashes, no sweating so far. Thank GOD its cooling down!

My next feat is to make sure that I get my body to produce enough CM, and maybe use pre-seed. The last cycle was a bust, I had to check internally to get any CM.

Here's hoping for more soy babys!


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck ladies :D


----------



## mrsine

I think I had implantation! Thank God for soy!!:happydance:


----------



## prettymachine

mrsine said:


> I think I had implantation! Thank God for soy!!:happydance:

what did it feel like? for me, i had been laying down and when i stood up i had a bad stabbing in the uterus that had me doubled over...couldnt stand up straight for awhile! i also had no bleeding.


----------



## mrsine

I never have serious cramps and all so i just felt stretching and pulling. I did have spotting too..brown watered down blood every now and then for three days. Now I feel quite :sick: but i'm praying for a symptomless pregnancy!


----------



## prettymachine

Good luck!


----------



## JourneyTTC

I'm getting really anxious. It's getting close to O day and I'm starting to worry that the soy I took might delay or even prevent O since I tend to have shorter cycles. Please let me O! [-o&lt;

Good news is that I had ewcm once already and my cm has been watery since. I never get ewcm and I typically have to go searching internally to find the watery cm. Probably the EPO I'm taking this cycle.


----------



## Stinas

I am very anxious!! 
Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Twinkle_star

good luck mrsine, journey and stinas, hope you get your bfp!! :dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I am looking for some advice. After nearly 10 months of short LPs, LP spotting, late O (ranging from CD17 to 29) and on MC (blighted ovum), I have decided to see if soy isoflavones will help me. My Dr. has confirmed that I have low progesterone, which I now take supplements during my LP, but it does nothing to help my spotting and lengthen my LP. So I am hoping soy will give me a stronger O and a better follicle to produce progesterone.

So, yesterday I started bleeding lightly (not more than one tampon full combined all day). I am getting more cramps today so I think it will pick up and be heavier today. Should I count yesterday as CD1 or today? I want to take the soy CD3-7. Will it make much difference either way? Also what dosage do you all take. I do ovulate on my own, it is just never quite regular and I don't think that it is very strong ovulation, because of my LP issues. What do you suggest?


----------



## BeautifulD

Last night of soy for me last night :thumbup:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello everyone, I just wanted to ask your advice....do you really think that Soy does help to fall pregnant?

I have tried Soy for one or two months and it did not happen for me but I have also heard that Soy can be bad for you too. I was thinking of trying it again but I am not so sure. I would really love to hear your opinion especially from those you have fallen pg with it. I have never been pregnant, never had a bfp and it has been near three years so some success stories would be nice to hear. xx


----------



## Kimbre

thinking of trying this next cycle if no BFP... we were NTNP since off depo may 2010...started opks and stuff march 2011..

trying fertileCM this cycle


----------



## JourneyTTC

Not sure if I'm in my tww or not. Had a bad temp this morning and a missed temp the day before. My temps were bad this morning because I didn't get to go to sleep until 4am and I changed my wake up time to 9am. I still got 3-4 hours of sleep, but I normally wake up at 6am. I also woke up without blankets thanks to dh :dohh:. However, my cm started changing to creamy yesterday and today it is more creamy. My bb's are also starting to get sore. FX my body didn't just gear up for O and then not O. Guess I'll find on in the next few days.

*Details about my soy cycle *
Took 80mg cd 1-3 & 120mg cd 4-5
I normally have regular cycles ranging from 26-30 days. The first cycle I charted (last cycle), I O'd on cd 17.


----------



## Chloe597

Hi girls! 
I have a very long cycle (so far, 45 days and counting, unsure if i have even O'd yet). I was wondering if anyone on here had a long cycle and then took soy to O at a normal time (between CD14 and 20ish). Also, I have read mixed results with people taking the dose all at once at night versus spread out throughout the day. I have progesterone pills from my doc, so I was going to take those once I know I have O'd and then start soy when i get my period, assuming this is not the month for my BFP. 

From what I have read, it seems like there are some good success stories. babydust for all!


----------



## poppy666

Not sure but i always took mine all at once before i went to bed and think a lot of soy users took their dosage all at once :shrug: good luck :hugs:


----------



## JourneyTTC

I took mine all at night as well. Didn't have any symptoms from it other than a persistent mild headache.

I'm 5 dpo! Soy made me O on cd 12! Last cycle I O'd on cd 17, so I O'd 5 days ealier :happydance:. Now I just wait! Praying that I get a soy baby in a little over a week :)

*Details about my soy cycle *
Took 80mg cd 1-3 & 120mg cd 4-5
I normally have regular cycles ranging from 26-30 days. The first cycle I charted (last cycle), I O'd on cd 17.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck JourneyTTC :hugs:


----------



## debzie

I took mine at night as clomid is taken in one single dose. I did try spreading it one cycle but woas ill got really nausious and headachy. Had less side effects taking them all at night even when i upoed the dose to 200mg a few cycles ago.
Hi poppy little serenity is absolutly adorable. Bet you cannot stop looking at her. Hope you are well.

I have just ovulated on my not a hope in hell chance of getting pregnant cycle lol. Trying to figer out a game plan for next cycle. Still debating taking soy or not as it did nothing for me the last cycles i took it but delay ov and dry up.my ewcm...but in the back.of my mind i think I did get my last bfp with soy. Decisions decisions.


----------



## poppy666

Debz you not tried Preseed and Soft cups? Serenity is great hard work with feeding but worth it :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Yeah used preseed bit havenot tried softcups. Suppose it woud make sense as I have a tilted cervix. May make that my winning formula for my Xmas bfp. Glad all is well with you. X


----------



## Tallmom2b

This is my second cycle on SI, and my chart is completely different than the last 3. I upped the dosage of SI this time. And I think it's doing something, just hope it's a good thing:) I'm actually kinda wondering if I O'd yesterday (CD 14) I'm completely not convinced I did, but I'm kinda wondering...

I was going to get some preseed, but I read that there is still a chance that it can damage the DNA of the sperm, increasing the probability of a mc. Any bad stuff I hear about those things is enough make me stay clear, but I suggest doing research before you try preseed. :flower:


----------



## debzie

Wow tallmom cd14 ovulation would be awsome. I had a cd15 this cycke on my own each cycle since I stopped soy it seems to be getting earlier. I do tend to have shorter cycles in the winter though. Have not read the research on preseed perhaps i should. Good luck.


----------



## Tallmom2b

That's great your cycles are getting shorter now! How many cycles in a row did you take SI? Gl to you too! It's about time for us to get our bfps! :)


----------



## poppy666

I used Preseed on both soy occassions and got my bfp's, know loads who also got bfp from Preseed, never heard of anything negative about it but Soy also has some negative research against it too :shrug:


----------



## debzie

Tallmom2b said:


> That's great your cycles are getting shorter now! How many cycles in a row did you take SI? Gl to you too! It's about time for us to get our bfps! :)

I would only ever take it for two cycles, was lucky my second go I got my bfp only to miscarry. I then took it my first cyle following the miscarriage and one after. Had my break cycle last and didnot bother this one as I knew OH would be away all of this one. So as you can see I did not know what a normal cycle was until I had these last two. On soy I ovulated between cd 18-20 without it seems between 15-17. I am also scheduled to get my cd 2-5 bloods done at the GPs so would have to arrange blood tests before I took soy. I agree it is about time we had out sticky bfps. This cycle marks 16month ttc.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I know, it's so hard to get conclusive info. out there. Even the prescribed stuff is sketchy. Guess we just gotta hope for the best:thumbup:


----------



## debzie

I agree. x


----------



## BabyForMe83

AF has come today and I plan to try Soy for the first time! I'm thinking CD 3-7 but haven't decided on dosage yet... any ideas?


----------



## poppy666

Take what you feel comfortable with sweetie but just remember 50mg's of Clomid you need to take 100mg's of Soy for same effect. Good luck :winkwink:


----------



## JourneyTTC

6 dpo today :) Not much going on, but I have had a strange feeling in my lower belly today. More as the day goes on. It only last for a second and kind of feels like I'm riding in a car and going over a hill really fast. Or, it feels like butterflies in my belly when I'm really nervous. It comes on randomly when I'm sitting, standing or walking. At first I thought maybe I was just stressing, but I don't think so? Hoping it means good things! I want my soy baby!


*Details about my soy cycle* 
Took 80mg cd 1-3 & 120mg cd 4-5
I normally have regular cycles ranging from 26-30 days. The first cycle I charted (last cycle), I O'd on cd 17.


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I hope everyone is doing well!!!

I am confused....last night after bd, my cm was bloody...and today all day I was spotting(more brown than red). I am confused...its super early for af...I was thinking either implantation bleeding(still early) or ovulation bleeding....what do you think?
I took soy cd 5-9. 160, 160, 160, 240, 240


----------



## JourneyTTC

Stinas said:


> Ladies I hope everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> I am confused....last night after bd, my cm was bloody...and today all day I was spotting(more brown than red). I am confused...its super early for af...I was thinking either implantation bleeding(still early) or ovulation bleeding....what do you think?
> I took soy cd 5-9. 160, 160, 160, 240, 240

Looks like it might be O bleeding since you do not have ch yet, although it looks like you've already had a bit of a temp shift. It's slight but it's there, am I the only one that sees it? My temp shift wasn't very big this cycle.


----------



## Stinas

JourneyTTC said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I hope everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> I am confused....last night after bd, my cm was bloody...and today all day I was spotting(more brown than red). I am confused...its super early for af...I was thinking either implantation bleeding(still early) or ovulation bleeding....what do you think?
> I took soy cd 5-9. 160, 160, 160, 240, 240
> 
> Looks like it might be O bleeding since you do not have ch yet, although it looks like you've already had a bit of a temp shift. It's slight but it's there, am I the only one that sees it? My temp shift wasn't very big this cycle.Click to expand...

I dont know what to think! Im hoping its something good! DH is sick, so we dtd last night, but tonight he cant stop coughing, so i am being nice and letting him go to bed early lol 
I noticed that my temps went up after cd 13...im thinking it was the soy, which should be good right? Im lost. Hopefully I get a spike tom. Im praying for a bfp this cycle. What a wonderful christmas gift that would be! I dont explain all the details of ttc to dh....he just does not get it, he is more of a tell me when to dtd type of guy...but he came to me randomly the other day and said if it works this time would it be "time" to tell everyone for christmas? It melted my heart a bit. I feel like a failure sometimes. I pray for my little soy baby! 
Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Stinas:) 
I think it could be O bleeding. Although I'm not convinced you have Od yet. As long as the spotting goes away/doesnt get worse I wouldn't worry too much about it. If it turns into AF that means you had an annovulatory cycle. Try to keep bding everyother day until you get a clear temp. shift. Going by your other charts it seems like it takes a little bit for your body to gear up and O. Fx! :dust:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

If you have long cycles (mine are about 36 days now), when is it best in your cycle to take soy?

I have been taking agnus castus, but i want to give it a miss this month. I am torn between taking soy or just having a natural cycle (only taking b complex)...... getting a bit dispondant now and don't want to give up the ttc but think maybe a natural month may be due soon.... still, if anyone knows when is best to take soy on a long cycle that would be great. 

thanks

Dawn xx


----------



## JourneyTTC

Dawnlouise30 said:


> If you have long cycles (mine are about 36 days now), when is it best in your cycle to take soy?
> 
> I have been taking agnus castus, but i want to give it a miss this month. I am torn between taking soy or just having a natural cycle (only taking b complex)...... getting a bit dispondant now and don't want to give up the ttc but think maybe a natural month may be due soon.... still, if anyone knows when is best to take soy on a long cycle that would be great.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Dawn xx

With a long or short cycle you take it like clomid. Cd 1-5 or cd 2-6 or cd 3-7 or 5-9. I think those are the right days. Some of the other girls will know better than I.


----------



## Twinkie210

Dawnlouise30 said:


> If you have long cycles (mine are about 36 days now), when is it best in your cycle to take soy?
> 
> I have been taking agnus castus, but i want to give it a miss this month. I am torn between taking soy or just having a natural cycle (only taking b complex)...... getting a bit dispondant now and don't want to give up the ttc but think maybe a natural month may be due soon.... still, if anyone knows when is best to take soy on a long cycle that would be great.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Dawn xx

My cycles aren't completely regular, they range from 29-40 days! I would take it on clomid days. I took mine CD3-6, I am only CD10 right now, but I can already tell a difference in my CM. I am hoping I O earlier this month!


----------



## Stinas

I'm still spotting...more of a heavier spot, but nothing like af. I'm confused. Is this good or bad? It's way too early for af. I have had two 28 day cycles in the past year...never anything near that short since. That was almost a year ago!!!


----------



## prettymachine

Stinas said:


> I'm still spotting...more of a heavier spot, but nothing like af. I'm confused. Is this good or bad? It's way too early for af. I have had two 28 day cycles in the past year...never anything near that short since. That was almost a year ago!!!

Maybe its just your body reacting to the spike of estrogen? 240mg is a lot of soy! I only took 110mg...I imagine 240 would up the estrogen a lot!


----------



## Stinas

I spoke too soon! AF was in full effect last night. Very upsetting...maybe I did take too much soy? 24 day cycle is super duper short for me so i probably did bring it on early. 36 days is usually early for me. 
I am considering today as CD 2....I am ready to take soy again...but....should I take it cd 5-9 again but less dose? or should I take it earlier, less of a dose?


----------



## prettymachine

Well, everyone is different of course! But I did cd 2-6, 110mg consistently...never upped it. Obviously worked for me!


----------



## poppy666

Like PM says everyone different, i took on cd2-6 and cd3-7 160mg's-200mg's worked both times.


----------



## Stinas

These are what I was taking. They say each is 80mg soy. 
https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1914
I was taking two 5-7 and 3 8&9. So now I was thinking of taking one and up to two the last two days. Should I start tonight? I dk what to do. I am super upset af came and i just don't want to take it too late again.


----------



## Stinas

Decided to do cd 2-6. Started off with 80mg and will do 160mg cd 5&6. 
What do you ladies think?


----------



## prettymachine

Sounds good! When you start to :sex: try preseed as well! That was my other secret weapon with the soy that got me my little angel that is currently in my lap eating =)


----------



## JourneyTTC

Holy cow I'm getting excited you guys! My temp keeps going up and I've been having cramps. Last night my gums started bleeding after I ate a taco salad without the shell from Taco Bell. It was so weird. My bb's are still sore, but that's normal. I've had belly button pain from around 2-3 dpo and it seems like it's only getting worse! I pray that this is it!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Your chart looks well good :happydance: my gums only bled when pregnant, when you testing?


----------



## JourneyTTC

I said I wasn't going to until tomorrow, but I'm still hanging on to my fmu now lol. I did wake up at 5:30 and went to the potty and then sucked down half a can of DR. Pepper though. I was dying of thirst. Think that will have it too diluted to poas now? I'm thinking about trying today. Only have 1 frer left, but the store has more. I just don't know how much longer I can stand it!


----------



## JourneyTTC

Oh man...I'm starting to get heartburn. Can Soy cause pg symptoms? Ugh I hope this isn't all in my head.:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Test later today im excited now :haha:


----------



## Kimbre

okay. im annoyed. i looked in walmart for soy and cannot find them! so mad. i mean i cant start until next cycle anyway since im like CD13 or something. but i doubt ill get preggo this cycle cuz i never do.

where can i get these??


----------



## Kimbre

poppy666 said:


> Like PM says everyone different, i took on cd2-6 and cd3-7 160mg's-200mg's worked both times.

hi i was just wondering what you mean? how many mg's did you take CD 2-6? and are these seperate cycles or something? sorry if im confused. ive never heard of soy iso working like clomid b4.


----------



## poppy666

Sorry should of explained better, my 1st attempt taking soy i took on cd2-6 but i miscarried at 9wks so i took soy again once af arrived on cd3-7 160mg's then upped to 200mg's last day. Got my bfp again and just had her.


Can buy soy off Amazon.com too


----------



## Kimbre

how long had you been trying b4 you took the soy?


----------



## poppy666

Seriously trying only for a few months, but i just tried it more because i was older ( 40 ) and wanted a good egg, was tempted before i read about soy to buy clomid online, but preferred the idea od soy as it was a more natural supplement oppose to clomid.


----------



## ducky1502

Hi everyone :) I am mid way through taking soy on my very first soy cycle! I am taking them CD2-6 (was going to go for 3-7 but was impatient) and I have taken 80mg the past 2 night and plan to take 120mg tonight. I havent detected ovulation for a few months so now we are seriously TTC I thought I would give it a shot. It took 13 months to conceive my son so hoping it wont take so long this time. This month for the first time I am also trying cbfm and preseed so FX it works!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## ducky1502

Thanku :) what a gorgeous LO you have. It's amazing when they're finally here... after all the waiting! 

I dont know whether to stick to 120mg for the rest of the time or to up the last day to 160mg?


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks :hugs:

See how you feel on the last day cos they look like horse pills they massive :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

They are arent they lol. Although after taking a million RLT to try and flush baby no.1 out I'm pretty good with tablets :haha:

I will see how I cope on 120mg. With 80mg I've had a couple of hot flashes and a mild headache but nothing I'd ever complain about IYKWIM. Will see how 120mg goes tonight.


----------



## poppy666

Yes i got the headaches lol things we do TTC :dohh: my last day i thought what the hell and took 200mg's but was very nervous first time i took them,worth it tho.


----------



## August79

Kimbre said:


> okay. im annoyed. i looked in walmart for soy and cannot find them! so mad. i mean i cant start until next cycle anyway since im like CD13 or something. but i doubt ill get preggo this cycle cuz i never do.
> 
> where can i get these??


I found mine at Wal-Mart in the subset of vitamins/supplement for menopause. It's with the other vitamins/supplements but not in alphabetical order so you may have to look higher or lower; if that makes sense.

Hopefully you can find them!


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG OMG OMG Just got my :bfp: and only 9dpo :wohoo:

Another Soy baby on the way. This was my first cycle using SI.

Not telling anyone atm as it is so early.

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/IMG_5127.jpg


----------



## BeautifulD

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## MaisyMay

Hi Miss Redknob, congratulations on the BFP !! Can I ask how much soy you took and on what days?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I took it CD 3-7 and I did CD3-5 160mg and CD6-7 200mg.


----------



## poppy666

:yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:


----------



## Twinkle_star

Congrats Miss Redknob!!!


----------



## Twinkle_star

Poppy, Serenity is so so cute, hope she has been kind to you! :)


----------



## poppy666

She's being a little Diva :haha: she dont like baths, bit fussy with her feeds, but after 4 boys i cant complain lol. Hope your well sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle_star

poppy666 said:


> She's being a little Diva :haha: she dont like baths, bit fussy with her feeds, but after 4 boys i cant complain lol. Hope your well sweetie :hugs:

lol, i can completely understand. I am sure her feeds will settle. 

I am well, I am on dp11 today but holding off testing till after my af due date. Having a slight issue with DH as he didn't want to really have another child and I am convincing him otherwise (this was right in the midst of my fertilty period so don't think I will get my bfp this month or if I do it would be a miracle).


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh hope you sorted it with DH now regarding TTC :hugs: miracles do happen i believe that, so fx'd this is your month only takes one little :spermy::dust::dust:


----------



## Stinas

Miss Redknob - CONGRATS!!!!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww congrats :) I love hearing about soy bfps!

About to take my 4th day of soy. I completely forgot to reset my cbfm so going to have to do it tomorrow so when it asks for a stick on cd6 I will actually be cd7 so it will only be out by 1 day. I've been so excited about using it and then I go and forget to set it :dohh:

Going to take 120mg again tonight and then final night will be 160mg!


----------



## prettymachine

Poppy--syd has the same pacifier that serenity has in your avatar...they look sooo cute!!


----------



## poppy666

lol its an Avent one,looks bigger than her face :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

When did you O after taking soy??? I took it CD3-7. I normally O around CD20/21 (it has ranged from CD17-CD29 in the past 10 months), last month without soy I O'd a little earlier (CD17). I am currently CD14, and so far no EWCM, but my OPKs have a fairly dark 2nd line. Did soy bring you O date forward or push it back? Just wondering what everyone's experiences were with it, I have heard mixed things about soy and when people O'd.


----------



## poppy666

28 day cycle and 1st time on soy ov'd CD18, 2nd time on soy ov'd CD10... plus 1st attempt with soy loads of ewcm, 2nd time only one day of ewcm. Used Preseed both times.


----------



## Twinkie210

poppy666 said:


> 28 day cycle and 1st time on soy ov'd CD18, 2nd time on soy ov'd CD10... plus 1st attempt with soy loads of ewcm, 2nd time only one day of ewcm. Used Preseed both times.

Thanks for the reply! What doses did you take?

This month I took 120mgs CD3-5 and 160mgs CD6-7.


----------



## poppy666

1st time cd2-6 160mg's then upped to 200mg's last two days. 
2nd time cd3-7 160mg's then upped last day to 200mg's.


----------



## prettymachine

poppy666 said:


> lol its an Avent one,looks bigger than her face :haha:

yep! the only ones she will take!

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/385473_318264318200112_100000496396928_1365431_808342400_n.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Aww she's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## ducky1502

Last day of soy taken... 160mg! Starting cbfm in the morning so lets see what happens. Come on soy bfp!!! :)


----------



## JourneyTTC

So, I ended up testing and got a BFN three times :(. AF is supposed to arrive tomorrow, but I'm praying she stays away. The day of 12 dpo is coming to an end and the spotting that should have started at 10 dpo still hasn't come. Beginning to wonder if the B vitamin I've been taking has lengthened my LP? Just in case, I'm not testing again until 15 dpo. That should give AF plenty of time to come if my LP is in fact going to be longer this cycle.

*Details about my soy cycle* 
Took 80mg cd 1-3 & 120mg cd 4-5
I normally have regular cycles ranging from 26-30 days. The first cycle I charted (last cycle), I O'd on cd 17.


----------



## poppy666

Your chart looks great Journey, see if your temps stay up today :thumbup:


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies, i've only found out about SI's today and was wondering if anyone could give me more info. 

Do they have a high pregnancy rate? 

Would you recommend them? 

Where can I purchase them? 

How do I take them? 

Do they have side effects? 

Sorry for all the questions, its just I had my 3rd mc in August and I now have 6 week cycles which are driving me mad. I'm not even sure if im ovulating, I've purchased some opks though x


----------



## poppy666

Do they have a high pregnancy rate? 

There has been a lot of pregnancies with Soy on this thread and a few others on the forum.

Would you recommend them? 

Yes woulnt have serenity ifi hadnt

Where can I purchase them? 

Tesco's supplement isle,yellow and white tub.

How do I take them? 

Take them at night before you go bed

Do they have side effects? 

Only had headaches


----------



## randomxx

Thanks Poppy, howmany would I take? x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Decided to do cd 2-6. Started off with 80mg and will do 160mg cd 5&6.
> What do you ladies think?

Hi Stinas :hi: how did SI treat you this time? Did you have an annovulatory cycle last time? I'm still waiting to O, I keep thinking its right around the corner, but no O yet:shrug:

Hope this cycle is it for you! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Dosage is totally up to you, but dont take more than 200mg's daily. 100mg's is equivalant (sp) to 50mg's of clomid. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I got a question from another thread...aimed at the tescos own brand soy. If you read the back it says soy iso 10mg. I thought it was 40mg????? If not then we all have taken it wrong and still had some good results. I do not have a tub at the moment.


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm i thought 40mg too as it says it on front cant even remember seeing anything on back?


----------



## debzie

Neither can I poppy hmmmm. Anyway I will let you know when I buy some. I have decided to give soy another whirl when af arrives. 

Pretty and Poppy May I say both soy babies are absolutely gorgeous....I want one........x x


----------



## poppy666

You'll have your rainbow baby Debz :hugs: good on you for giiving soy another go, if i hadnt after my miscarriage dont think id have Serenity now.


----------



## debzie

Thanks Poppy I know I will and so want my bfp before my due date 11th Jan. Will go with the winning formulat of cd 3-7 at an increasing dose. So hurry up af I want to get the show on the road. x


----------



## poppy666

Know how you feel i hated my due date in July even tho i was pregnant again. Concieved my angel baby 7th November, but had Seren this November which was nice.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Decided to do cd 2-6. Started off with 80mg and will do 160mg cd 5&6.
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Hi Stinas :hi: how did SI treat you this time? Did you have an annovulatory cycle last time? I'm still waiting to O, I keep thinking its right around the corner, but no O yet:shrug:
> 
> Hope this cycle is it for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hiiiii!!! I missed you on the chart thread!!! 
I am guessing I didnt O last cycle. Probably too much soy? This cycle I changed it up and did cd 2-6 took 80mg 2&3 and 140 4-6. I hope it works this time. 
I hope you O soon!!!! I hate not knowing when you are going to O...it drives me insane!




poppy666 said:


> Dosage is totally up to you, but dont take more than 200mg's daily. 100mg's is equivalant (sp) to 50mg's of clomid. :hugs:

I agree...I think I took too much soy last cycle and it brought AF on early. 
I took 240mg the last 2 days (i did cd 5 6 7 160mg and 240 8&9)


----------



## JourneyTTC

Well, AF isn't here yet, but she's coming :cry:. It's alright though. I'm going to try soy again this next cycle on different days. I kind of freaked this cycle after I found this thread and learned what the different days do. I'm still going to do early, cd 2-6, with a small dose. I don't want to O later than what I normally do. I'll probably do the same dose I did before, 80, 80, 80, 120, 120. I also ordered some OPK's on Amazon tonight to use as well. A birthday baby next year would have been amazing, but a September baby will be just as lovely.

Now, I wait...:coffee:


----------



## debzie

So sorry journey but many women are second time lucky on soy. I would love a september baby that could share its birthday with my oh. I'm expecting af sat or sun and will be giving soy another go. Good luck.


----------



## debzie

Looks like tescos have changed their product from a 40mg pure soy iso to a one containing only 10% soy iso very confusing but may explain why mine did not work last cycle I took them? Will make more enquiries when I purchase some tomorrow.


----------



## poppy666

If thats the case Debz buy some off amazon with 40mg's in.:hugs:


----------



## debzie

I have left it late as always I am on cd 2 now was hoping to start tomorrow night, maybe fate has stepped in here? Thanks poppy. x


----------



## JourneyTTC

So pumped and ready for this cycle! I want a Christmas BFP! :happydance: Hoping I have a nice, early O again this cycle like the last. This cycle I'm taking 120mg CD 2-4 & 160mg CD 5-6. Hope it's not too much. :coffee:


----------



## Kimbre

good luck JourneyTTC! :dust: i have my FX for you! let us know how it turns out?!


----------



## BabyForMe83

:hissy::brat: I WANT TO O NOW!!! :hissy::brat:


----------



## JourneyTTC

BabyForMe83 said:


> :hissy::brat: I WANT TO O NOW!!! :hissy::brat:

:hugs: FX O happens soon for you.


----------



## ducky1502

Cd13 and still no peak in my cbfm..... Hate waiting!


----------



## Stinas

Just got my smiley OPK today!!!
Hopefully I O this time!!


----------



## randomxx

eeeek I'm so excited I got a second line on my opk today, still faint but its there. I only used soy isoflavones on CD 7 then stopped I took 5 then of the holland and barrett ones. Anyway I'm excited because I'm only on CD 15 and wasn't predicted to OV until CD 29 still got a long way to go as I've not actually ov'd yet. Its something though, and I'm hoping it means my cycles are going back to normal and not staying at 42 days xx


----------



## court.

Soy made me have a long cycle


----------



## ducky1502

CD18 and still no ovulation :( boo!


----------



## LilMama062007

Hi ladies so i've tryed soy isoflavones 3cycles. okay and i got a postive opk each time but the last two havent gotten a BFP for pregnant. i currently have 36day cycles well this cycle i am on now is at 47days long and pregnancy test say negative and blood work says negative has this happened to any of you ladies on here?...


----------



## debzie

Hi lilmama soy should be taken for a max of 2 cycles any after that and it can cause problems. You ideally take a beak for one or more cycles. As it increases the production of estrogen it can lead to.problems like developing cysts. Also even though you have a positive opk its still not definate that you have ovulated.


----------



## BabyForMe83

ducky1502 said:


> CD18 and still no ovulation :( boo!

same here :(


----------



## LilMama062007

I messed up this was only my second cycle.


----------



## Stinas

Got my +opk a few days ago, temps went up and today down. I really hope my body did not fail to O again. Very frustrating!! 
Last night and today I have been super nauseous.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies looks like im the soy veterine at the mo lol. Ducky and babyforme soy can delay ov for many ladies the higher the dose the longer it delayed ov for me the latest was cd 20 so hang in there.

lilmama for many ladies soy can mess up their cycle I gave seen many. have a longer lp when you got your bloodshed done did they check progesterone to see if you had ovulated? Hope you get an answer either way.

stinas the soy cycle I got my bfp my temps were way lower than normal fingers crossed for you. 

Afm did not go with soy this cycle as gp agreed to check my hormone levels so did not want to take it to give false readings. good luck all.


----------



## Twinkie210

debzie said:


> Hello ladies looks like im the soy veterine at the mo lol. Ducky and babyforme soy can delay ov for many ladies the higher the dose the longer it delayed ov for me the latest was cd 20 so hang in there.
> 
> lilmama for many ladies soy can mess up their cycle I gave seen many. have a longer lp when you got your bloodshed done did they check progesterone to see if you had ovulated? Hope you get an answer either way.
> 
> stinas the soy cycle I got my bfp my temps were way lower than normal fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Afm did not go with soy this cycle as gp agreed to check my hormone levels so did not want to take it to give false readings. good luck all.

This is my first cycle taking soy and my post O temps are lower than they normally are... I hope that means good news for me! I am also on 200mg Prometrium so I am hoping that the soy/prometrium lead to my BFP!


----------



## debzie

Wishing you all the luck in the world twinkle. Let's hope you have a soy baby getting nice and cosey sounds like a winning formula.


----------



## debzie

Twinkle just overlayed my soy bfp cycle on your current and they are not far off. Same ov temp and rise. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Hey ladies I am going to try soy for the first time this cycle...can anyone let me know what dosage they recommend? My cycles are between 36 & 39days ... My longest cycle was 51 days nuts! I am on cd 2...


----------



## Miss Redknob

I did CD3-7 160, 160, 160, 200 & 200 and got my :bfp: on my first cycle..GL


----------



## pip101

Hi Ladies- I am wondering if anyone has taken this while bf? I dont usually get af untilI wean my babies(at about a year)but wondered about this to kick start things??


----------



## Twinkie210

debzie said:


> Twinkle just overlayed my soy bfp cycle on your current and they are not far off. Same ov temp and rise. Fingers crossed.

Thanks! I got a temp rise this morning. I am hoping it is a good sign, but I have had this on several BFN cycles so I am not getting too excited yet...


----------



## Kimbre

i may be trying this in a few days I got a + test and thought it was finally it for us and then i got 2 negative=( still no AF and FX but really doubting it. i think i had a chemical. so depressed. i hope soy will help next cycle if im not preg.


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

How would I figure out the dosage that indeed to take?


----------



## BeautifulD

2mommiesTTC said:


> How would I figure out the dosage that indeed to take?

Everyone is different hun, what works for one doesn't necessarily work for another. For instance, like you my cycles got ridiculously long 50+ days in the end! first cycle I tried 100mg CD3-7 and that didn't work so I upped it to 150, 150, 150, 200, 200, CD 3-7 and it worked a treat! I now have roughly 30 day cycles :happydance:


----------



## Kimbre

taking soy this cycle. hoping i can find some at walmart this time when i go. hoping i can figure out how much to take=/


----------



## Twinkie210

Kimbre said:


> taking soy this cycle. hoping i can find some at walmart this time when i go. hoping i can figure out how much to take=/

Mine came from walmart... Spring Valley brand. I ovulate on my own just usually a little late in my cycle (CD21 or after). I took 120mg CD 3-5 and 160mg 6-7. It didn't bring up my O date a lot (CD 18 or 19 not exactly sure) but I had a lot more EWCM this cycle. I am still waiting on either a BFP or AF, so I don't know if it improved my LP or not.


----------



## Kimbre

Well ill keep my FX for you! sending you some baby :dust:! and thanks. ill probably try whatever you did or whatever someone does that gets a BFP. i just had a chemical so im hoping my BFP is close.


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Thanks ladies! I appreciate the feedback...what I am most confused at is the supplement facts in the back. I bought my Iso at the vitamin shoppe... 

In the back is says 
serving size 4 tablets serving 
Serving per container 30

It has
Soy bean extract (soylife)(seed) 2334 mg
Std. To 3% isoflavones 70mg 
Providing: 
genistein 7mg
Diadzein 35mg
Glycerin 21mg

Soy protein isolate (supro) 400 mg

So my question is I am only looking at the 70mg right? And I would just double that up?.


----------



## BeautifulD

Woah, no idea what all that means sorry hun! I got mine off Fertility mumma on ebay. Hers are 50mg SI and nowt but genistein,Diadzein,Glycerin in it. Sorry I couldn't have been more help hun x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

I had a question. I am CD1, thinking of starting Soy on the CD3-7 schedule. My cycles are strange since the MC, prior to the July MC, I had irregularly regular cycles (I would OV, but AF would be 3-4 days long every other month.) Since the MC, I have had a 41, 32, 36, and this one was 29 day cycle. I use FF and it "said" I OVd each month. CD21, 17, 18, and 18. I am wondering if I should try SOY. I don't want to bog you down with too much info on me, but I use frozen "donations" and softcups (read more info in my journal). I wonder if Soy will help with a "stronger" OV? Will it interact negatively with what I take?

I take B6, B12, L-argnine, baby aspirin, Green Tea, Robitussin, and EPO. Any answers would be appreciated or even pointing me in the right direction.... Thank you all!


----------



## debzie

2momies sound right that you double the dose to 140mg. Good luck.

Mrsmm hello and welcome to the soy thread. The only draw back to soy in your cade is that it can make ovulation date a little unpredictable some women it delays ov others it brings it forward. I can vouch that it works my last pregnancy was a soy beanie.


----------



## jensha

Hello ladies! I'm joining the Soy thread as I'm trying it for the first time. 

I took my first dose tonight. I misread the label (don't do like me!!!!!) and thought 1 pill was 40 mg so 1 took 2. Actually the serving size was 2 pills, so I took 2 more 2 hours later to get to a total of 80mg. I hope it won't screw everything up. :wacko:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I had some bright red spotting yesterday, so I think AF is on her way. So my first cycle with soy was a bust! I am going to try a higher dosage because other than more fertile CM, my cycle was the exact same as last month (same O date, dame LP if AF shows tomorrow, 1 day less if she shows today). I was hoping soy would give me a stronger follicle so I would have a longer LP, but no such luck!


----------



## jensha

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I had some bright red spotting yesterday, so I think AF is on her way. So my first cycle with soy was a bust! I am going to try a higher dosage because other than more fertile CM, my cycle was the exact same as last month (same O date, dame LP if AF shows tomorrow, 1 day less if she shows today). I was hoping soy would give me a stronger follicle so I would have a longer LP, but no such luck!

:( That sucks. What dose did you take? (sorry if I don't go back a few pages to find the info)


----------



## Twinkie210

jensha said:


> :( That sucks. What dose did you take? (sorry if I don't go back a few pages to find the info)

CD 3-5 120 mg, 6-7 160 mg, luckily I O on my own, but I am thinking it is just never a strong O. Which poor egg quality could explain my BO in August and my problems with progesterone could be from a failing corpus leutum... just speculation.


----------



## Kimbre

so i started soy today. i have the spring valley ones. 40 a pill. so i guess im taking 160 and starting on CD3 today. so i took 160 today.so my Q is do i up it for a couple days right b4 the end? and i do 3-7?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Kimbra, they are the ones I took. I did 160, 160, 160, 200 & 200 CD 3-7. GL hun :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Kimbre said:


> so i started soy today. i have the spring valley ones. 40 a pill. so i guess im taking 160 and starting on CD3 today. so i took 160 today.so my Q is do i up it for a couple days right b4 the end? and i do 3-7?

I don't think you have to up it at the end but some do. That is the brand I took and I took 120,120,120,160,160 last cycle and other than exta CM it didn't change my cycle at all. I am calling my Dr. after this cycle (I think) so this may be my last cycle on soy. I am going to do 200mg CD3-7.


----------



## MrsMM24

I started on 2-6 at 80, 80, 120, 120, 160. I didn't have any negative reactions so I am increasing it. Even if extra CM is all that I get I am going to try another cycle. This was kind of a test run month and if we get a BFP I will be elated. Donations aren't as plentiful or easy to arrange this month for good reason. We definitely won't be doing an IUI this month.... We shall see, I wish you luck KIMBRE and TWINKIE! I can't wait to see how it goes!


*AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Kimbre

Miss Redknob said:


> Kimbra, they are the ones I took. I did 160, 160, 160, 200 & 200 CD 3-7. GL hun :hugs:

ok cool! thats what im planning on doing. this was my second day using soy... so just 160 tomorrow then 200 2 days after. im also using fertile CM,opks,softcups on fertile days, preseed and drinking fertilitea.
thanks!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope it works for you, and you get that :bfp:


----------



## SuperMommyttc

I also had the hand twitch but no b vit so I think its the soy I had that my last cycle when using soy this cycle that has not happened.


----------



## SuperMommyttc

I'm on cd-7 and started Soy on cd-3 this is my last day using my soy hopefully by x-mas we will have our bfp by using high sensitivity 10miu pergnancy test which detects pregnancy at 7dpo


----------



## Twinkie210

Last night was CD3... took my first dose of soy, 200mg. Going all out this month, we'll see if it helps!


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:

I had my last dose of soy on Saturday, my FXD! I have also noticed that my CM has been quite plentiful, I wonder did the soy do that? Normally after AF it is not like this already. FXD!


----------



## Kimbre

Same for me!! I never ever have this much CM right after AF! Must have been the soy I'm taking fertile CM also this cycle. Hoping for a good O:)


----------



## tupi

Dear ladies,

the topic is looong :winkwink: and I'm wondering if could somebody tell me in a few words how much soy and which day is supposed to take.

Also do you know if I can mix Cinnamon&Honey with Soy?

Thank you all:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

tupi said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> the topic is looong :winkwink: and I'm wondering if could somebody tell me in a few words how much soy and which day is supposed to take.
> 
> Also do you know if I can mix Cinnamon&Honey with Soy?
> 
> Thank you all:hugs:

You take it 5 days at the beginning of your cycle (It seems like most take it CD3-7, which is what I do). You take approximately twice as much as you would clomid (most people start off at 80-100mg, then increase it as needed).

I have no idea about mixing it with other natural remedies!


----------



## Twinkie210

Has anyone noticed that they are more emotional on soy? I just put two and two together, but I really feel like I am crazy on the days that I take it!


----------



## tupi

thank you :flower:

I saw different doses of soy. Some girls take 80mg,80mg,120mg,120mg and in the last day 160mg. Others take the same amount all 5 days( 100 or 160mg). Which is correct? Could you help me with your experiences?
Thank you soy sisters :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

tupi said:


> thank you :flower:
> 
> I saw different doses of soy. Some girls take 80mg,80mg,120mg,120mg and in the last day 160mg. Others take the same amount all 5 days( 100 or 160mg). Which is correct? Could you help me with your experiences?
> Thank you soy sisters :thumbup:

I don't know that there is any right dosage. Last month I did 120, 120, 120, 160, 160. This month I am doing 200 each day.


----------



## tupi

thank you Twinkie

any other ladies?!


----------



## prickly

tupi said:


> thank you Twinkie
> 
> any other ladies?!

I took 220mg each day 3-7.....180 mg the previous cycle....if you have regular non-lengthy cycles days 3-7 are apparently the right days to take this to help with stronger /more defined ovulation....some ladies on here with longer cycles take it days 5-9....lots of info on this site about it....have read that it helps produce stronger eggs days 5-9 and more follicles days 3-7...works in exactly the same way as clomiphene...but instead of producing more estrogen it simply blocks off your bodies receptors, tricking them into thinking you havent produced enough estrogen and thus your body produces more estrogen as you would with clomid....good luck! :hugs::hugs:

I have found it worked for me...never got clear defined +OPK tests...but past two cycles using this I did!

Am currently in my tww....not too hopeful this cycle as nil symptoms at present...but my temp BBT chart looks okay at moment...if its a neg this cycle I am planning one more cycle of soy then back to natural...as apparently it can mess with your hormone production if used more than 3 cycles???


----------



## tupi

If you take soy on CD3-7 that means you take 1-2 days when you have period. there is no harmful,doesn't it?


----------



## Twinkie210

tupi said:


> If you take soy on CD3-7 that means you take 1-2 days when you have period. there is no harmful,doesn't it?

My AF's last 7 days, so I am actually still on my period the whole time I am on it... I have never heard of anyone having any bad reactions because of it.


----------



## JourneyTTC

I'm back in the tww ladies! 3 dpo today. This is my second cycle of soy so if I don't get my BFP this time I have to skip one cycle right? Or do I need to skip more?


----------



## Twinkie210

JourneyTTC said:


> I'm back in the tww ladies! 3 dpo today. This is my second cycle of soy so if I don't get my BFP this time I have to skip one cycle right? Or do I need to skip more?

I have the same question! This is my second soy cycle and I think I will go natural next cycle (if I don't get my BFP), but I don't know if I should skip more than one...


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck to those in the TWW! :dust:

TUPI, welcome, this is my 1st cycle with Soy, I took 80, 80, 120, 120, 160.... I had AF during as I did 3-7. Didn't have side effects that I noticed (usually took before bed to minimize) and so far I haven't noticed anything except a pretty large amount of CM.... GL to you!


----------



## tupi

thank you MrsMM24 :flower:


----------



## poppy666

When i took it i took 160mg's then 200mg's last two days. Think everyone just takes a dosage they feel comfortable with, well i did good luck sweetie x


----------



## tupi

thank you poppy 

do you remember which days did you take it?

The little baby is a soy baby? :kiss: :winkwink: Is so sweet :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yes she's a soy baby :hugs: another member on here just had twin boys also soy babies, few other members due over next 5 weeks.

I got my bfp twice.. took on cd3-7 with Serenity


----------



## tupi

poppy666 said:


> Yes she's a soy baby :hugs: another member on here just had twin boys also soy babies, few other members due over next 5 weeks.
> 
> I got my bfp twice.. took on cd3-7 with Serenity

Thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tupi

I have another question. On my bottle says: 
Soy Isoflavones....50 mg (from 125 mg of standardized extract containing genestin, daidzin and glycitin).
Is that ok with genestin,daidz.....?

How much is supposed to take?:wacko:

Sorry for all questions I'm new to the soy :winkwink:


----------



## tupi

a little help with my questions?:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## poppy666

Think you'll be fine sweetie, as for dosage take what you feel comfortable with, some start low on 80mg's then up dosage, me i just took 160mg's then upped to 200mg's last two days.


----------



## MrsMM24

tupi said:


> a little help with my questions?:flower::flower::flower:

Hi TUPI, I don't have any help for your questions Hun! Mine was just soy and I wasn't taking anything else other than Folic Acid and B6/B12. GL


----------



## ducky1502

Well it looks like I ovulated on cd26/27, cant be positive as we moved house and my thermometer got packed and lost! But got my peak on cbfm and +opk over the weekend. So currently 4/5dpo.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Ladies.

I'm currently on clomid but I only have another 3 cycles and if it doesn't work I'm planning on trying soy but I'm confused at how much to take and where to get it. I've some on holland and barrett's website but it says they are 750mg! Surely that is too much. I've posted a ling will someone please tell me if they are the right tablets and how much I shouks take. I'd like it be the same as 50mg of clomid. Thank you

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420&cid=52&sid=0

If these aren't the right ones could somone please post me a link to where they get theres from :)


----------



## tupi

PrincessTaz said:


> Hiya Ladies.
> 
> I'm currently on clomid but I only have another 3 cycles and if it doesn't work I'm planning on trying soy but I'm confused at how much to take and where to get it. I've some on holland and barrett's website but it says they are 750mg! Surely that is too much. I've posted a ling will someone please tell me if they are the right tablets and how much I shouks take. I'd like it be the same as 50mg of clomid. Thank you
> 
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420&cid=52&sid=0
> 
> If these aren't the right ones could somone please post me a link to where they get theres from :)

seems that you have 23mg soy isoflavones(SI) in 1 pill. 
50mg clomid=100mg soy isoflavones
maybe the other ladies could help better. I am new into soy too:winkwink:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you Tupi :xmas2:


----------



## poppy666

Noticed your in the UK, Holland & Barretts full of other stuff too, get yourself to Tesco's on the supplement isle Soy is in a yellow n white tub sweetie xxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

poppy666 said:


> Noticed your in the UK, Holland & Barretts full of other stuff too, get yourself to Tesco's on the supplement isle Soy is in a yellow n white tub sweetie xxx

I was actually worried about all the other ingrediants, thanks for that :thumbup:


----------



## tupi

PrincessTaz said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Noticed your in the UK, Holland & Barretts full of other stuff too, get yourself to Tesco's on the supplement isle Soy is in a yellow n white tub sweetie xxx
> 
> I was actually worried about all the other ingrediants, thanks for that :thumbup:Click to expand...

I was also worried about ingredients. I asked but none answered me.:haha: so I took it like that. :wacko:


----------



## PrincessTaz

I would of ended up taking it too lol. We'llboth have to get ourselfs off to tecos :)


----------



## poppy666

:haha:

These are them and a lot less expensive x

https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/#/t...amily_planning/tesco_soya_isoflavones_30.html


----------



## tupi

poppy666 said:


> :haha:
> 
> These are them and a lot less expensive x
> 
> https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/#/t...amily_planning/tesco_soya_isoflavones_30.html

I can't see the label. There is the 'other' ingredients on it? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Not that i remember when i used these, but do know the H&B got loads of ingreidents in those lol


----------



## tupi

poppy666 said:


> Not that i remember when i used these, but do know the H&B got loads of ingreidents in those lol

thank you:hugs:


----------



## PrincessTaz

poppy666 said:


> :haha:
> 
> These are them and a lot less expensive x
> 
> https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/#/t...amily_planning/tesco_soya_isoflavones_30.html

Thanks for the link hun. Do you know what mg the capsules are because it doesn't say on tesco's website?


----------



## poppy666

40mg's sweetie x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you, I'm so clueless lol. I'm just so relieved there will still be hope even if I don't get my BFP with the clomid :) xx


----------



## JourneyTTC

Have any of you girls noticed a difference in your temps when you're taking soy and when you're not? Trying to figure out if it's soy making my temps different this month, although I took it last month too and they stayed about the same. Praying this is it for me!


----------



## tupi

JourneyTTC said:


> Have any of you girls noticed a difference in your temps when you're taking soy and when you're not? Trying to figure out if it's soy making my temps different this month, although I took it last month too and they stayed about the same. Praying this is it for me!

Mine are too high with soy :wacko:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3496b1
Hope will decrease soon.:wacko:

How about you?


----------



## JourneyTTC

That's strange. My temps before O were much lower? It's my after temps that are higher than normal lol.:shrug:


----------



## tupi

JourneyTTC said:


> That's strange. My temps before O were much lower? It's my after temps that are higher than normal lol.:shrug:

after ovulation it's good to be high:winkwink:
My preO temps are very high. :dohh:

How many DPO are you?


----------



## JourneyTTC

I'm 8 dpo today. I'm trying not to get overly excited about my temps since I don't know if soy can change them. I'm so impatient! I wish I could know right now. I hate waiting! I've tested but have gotten a BFN so far :(

I've been cramping and having this tugging feeling in both hip areas. I've also been extremely gassy and bloated and constipated. I'm just not sure if this is because of soy. Also, my cm normally gets dry and pasty around 5 dpo and it has stayed creamy this cycle. It isn't really increasing though.


----------



## tupi

JourneyTTC said:


> I'm 8 dpo today. I'm trying not to get overly excited about my temps since I don't know if soy can change them. I'm so impatient! I wish I could know right now. I hate waiting! I've tested but have gotten a BFN so far :(
> 
> I've been cramping and having this tugging feeling in both hip areas. I've also been extremely gassy and bloated and constipated. I'm just not sure if this is because of soy. Also, my cm normally gets dry and pasty around 5 dpo and it has stayed creamy this cycle. It isn't really increasing though.

creamy CM is gooood :happydance:
gassy,bloated ....could be from soy or maybe not. :winkwink:
8DPO is really early. Wish you:baby:
:hugs:


----------



## JourneyTTC

Thank you :hugs: FX for you as well! Hope we all get our beautiful soy babies soon!


----------



## tupi

ladies,ladies where are you? :winkwink:

since I started soy :
- I have insomnia. :wacko: :wacko:
-upset stomach in the morning :blush:
-my CM is creamy like a lotion.sorry TMI :blush: I never have something like that. Is creamy CM fertile or not?


----------



## Twinkie210

tupi said:


> ladies,ladies where are you? :winkwink:
> 
> since I started soy :
> - I have insomnia. :wacko: :wacko:
> -upset stomach in the morning :blush:
> -my CM is creamy like a lotion.sorry TMI :blush: I never have something like that. Is creamy CM fertile or not?

Creamy CM is usually not fertile... what CD are you on? I am only on CD13, but I had like 4 or 5 days of fertile CM after taking soy, but I haven't noticed any yet today. And my temps haven't risen and my OPKs aren't positive, so still waiting on O...


----------



## tupi

Twinkie210 said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> ladies,ladies where are you? :winkwink:
> 
> since I started soy :
> - I have insomnia. :wacko: :wacko:
> -upset stomach in the morning :blush:
> -my CM is creamy like a lotion.sorry TMI :blush: I never have something like that. Is creamy CM fertile or not?
> 
> Creamy CM is usually not fertile... what CD are you on? I am only on CD13, but I had like 4 or 5 days of fertile CM after taking soy, but I haven't noticed any yet today. And my temps haven't risen and my OPKs aren't positive, so still waiting on O...Click to expand...

I'm CD8. My temps are still high:wacko:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3496b1 please convert in F

Good luck with OPK :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

tupi said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tupi said:
> 
> 
> ladies,ladies where are you? :winkwink:
> 
> since I started soy :
> - I have insomnia. :wacko: :wacko:
> -upset stomach in the morning :blush:
> -my CM is creamy like a lotion.sorry TMI :blush: I never have something like that. Is creamy CM fertile or not?
> 
> Creamy CM is usually not fertile... what CD are you on? I am only on CD13, but I had like 4 or 5 days of fertile CM after taking soy, but I haven't noticed any yet today. And my temps haven't risen and my OPKs aren't positive, so still waiting on O...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm CD8. My temps are still high:wacko:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3496b1 please convert in F
> 
> Good luck with OPK :hugs:Click to expand...

That is really weird... did you do hpts last month? They really look like post O temps...

Soy makes my pre O temps a little higher, but not that much!


----------



## tupi

I had full period and negative HPT.
That's why I'm so confused :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hmmm... it could just be a fluke cycle, or maybe soy is messing up your hormones? It looks like you may be on a downward trend, so maybe it is just from taking the soy.


----------



## tupi

Twinkie210 said:


> Hmmm... it could just be a fluke cycle, or maybe soy is messing up your hormones? It looks like you may be on a downward trend, so maybe it is just from taking the soy.

what do mean by downward trend?
:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

tupi said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm... it could just be a fluke cycle, or maybe soy is messing up your hormones? It looks like you may be on a downward trend, so maybe it is just from taking the soy.
> 
> what do mean by downward trend?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Well it looks like CD7&8 seem to be heading downward, so hopefully since you finished taking soy, your temps will stabilize to pre O temps... just grasping at straws!


----------



## tupi

Twinkie210 said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm... it could just be a fluke cycle, or maybe soy is messing up your hormones? It looks like you may be on a downward trend, so maybe it is just from taking the soy.
> 
> what do mean by downward trend?
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it looks like CD7&8 seem to be heading downward, so hopefully since you finished taking soy, your temps will stabilize to pre O temps... just grasping at straws!Click to expand...

thank you:winkwink:


----------



## MrsMM24

No grasping, I agree with that TWINKIE, as OV isn't suppose to take place until 5-10 days after the last pill, that would be CD13-18 TUPI. GL FXD!


----------



## poppy666

Not sure if thats true... ive seen a few ov early. I took on CD3-CD7 and ovulated on CD10 and got my bfp :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







cazzz.jpg
File size: 104.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsMM24

WOW, that's awesome POPPY, I wonder if that is a big occurence, I may be able to benefit from an early OV.... Thanks for that info.


----------



## tupi

MrsMM24 said:


> No grasping, I agree with that TWINKIE, as OV isn't suppose to take place until 5-10 days after the last pill, that would be CD13-18 TUPI. GL FXD!

thank you again :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tupi

poppy666 said:


> Not sure if thats true... ive seen a few ov early. I took on CD3-CD7 and ovulated on CD10 and got my bfp :shrug:

thank you:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Saying that my first bfp off soy i didnt ov till CD18 when i took it on CD2-CD6 :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







my ff chart.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tupi

poppy666 said:


> Saying that my first bfp off soy i didnt ov till CD18 when i took it on CD2-CD6 :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## tupi

well ladies today my temp are higer:wacko:
I think soy is not for me
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3496b1


----------



## MrsMM24

TUPI, now that I see your other chart, they aren't that much higher than your last month, they are on the same pattern. As well, it is still early after AF to tell. It really isn't the temps that make the biggest difference with soy, as it is the OV.... Hang in there Hun :dust:


I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3: 


*AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Mytimeisnow

Hi girls, I really want to join this thread. I've been reading up on it for a while an would love to be a part of this BFP journey :) 

A little about my journey. I have been TTC #1 for close to 2 years now with no luck. I had irregular periods all my life and the cause of it is imbalanced hormones. My doc says that my LH levels are high and that is why I am not ovulating. I'm use to getting my periods only a few times a year but recently my cycles have seemed to try to regulate on its on. My last cycles are as follows, the last listed one being the most current:

120days
50days
46days
29days 

And I'm currently on cd 8, I bought a bottle of soy iso's yesterday and since I'm too late for this cycle then I will shoot for the next. I heard soy is good for irregular cycles and I'm sure I don't ovulate on my own. Do you ladies think that soy will be a good choice for me? I will appreciate any advice, thank you :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Mytimeisnow said:


> Hi girls, I really want to join this thread. I've been reading up on it for a while an would love to be a part of this BFP journey :)
> 
> A little about my journey. I have been TTC #1 for close to 2 years now with no luck. I had irregular periods all my life and the cause of it is imbalanced hormones. My doc says that my LH levels are high and that is why I am not ovulating. I'm use to getting my periods only a few times a year but recently my cycles have seemed to try to regulate on its on. My last cycles are as follows, the last listed one being the most current:
> 
> 120days
> 50days
> 46days
> 29days
> 
> And I'm currently on cd 8, I bought a bottle of soy iso's yesterday and since I'm too late for this cycle then I will shoot for the next. I heard soy is good for irregular cycles and I'm sure I don't ovulate on my own. Do you ladies think that soy will be a good choice for me? I will appreciate any advice, thank you :)

It depends on the reason for your irregular cycles. If you are estrogen dominant, then from what I read soy is NOT for you. You could always give it a try though. The worst you could do is cause yourself not to O and have another long cycle, but if you don't think you are Oing anyway, I guess there isn't much to lose! I would start off with a fairly low dose to make sure you are not allergic and then increase to the dose you want to take.


----------



## Mytimeisnow

Twinkie210 said:


> Mytimeisnow said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I really want to join this thread. I've been reading up on it for a while an would love to be a part of this BFP journey :)
> 
> A little about my journey. I have been TTC #1 for close to 2 years now with no luck. I had irregular periods all my life and the cause of it is imbalanced hormones. My doc says that my LH levels are high and that is why I am not ovulating. I'm use to getting my periods only a few times a year but recently my cycles have seemed to try to regulate on its on. My last cycles are as follows, the last listed one being the most current:
> 
> 120days
> 50days
> 46days
> 29days
> 
> And I'm currently on cd 8, I bought a bottle of soy iso's yesterday and since I'm too late for this cycle then I will shoot for the next. I heard soy is good for irregular cycles and I'm sure I don't ovulate on my own. Do you ladies think that soy will be a good choice for me? I will appreciate any advice, thank you :)
> 
> It depends on the reason for your irregular cycles. If you are estrogen dominant, then from what I read soy is NOT for you. You could always give it a try though. The worst you could do is cause yourself not to O and have another long cycle, but if you don't think you are Oing anyway, I guess there isn't much to lose! I would start off with a fairly low dose to make sure you are not allergic and then increase to the dose you want to take.Click to expand...

Hello twinkie! Thanks for your reply. Well when the checked my hormones, they just said that my LH levels were off and that everything else is fine. I'm a little iffy about trying soy but I really don't have much to lose, seeing as though I don't ovulate. I will definitely give it a try next cycle. Have you had any experiences with soy?


----------



## Twinkie210

Mytimeisnow said:


> Hello twinkie! Thanks for your reply. Well when the checked my hormones, they just said that my LH levels were off and that everything else is fine. I'm a little iffy about trying soy but I really don't have much to lose, seeing as though I don't ovulate. I will definitely give it a try next cycle. Have you had any experiences with soy?

I have had limited experience with soy. This is only my 2nd month taking it. I O on my own just usually late in my cycle and it varies from month to month (it has varied from CD18 to CD29). I have low progesterone, which was discovered during the pregnancy I MC'd in August. The first month I took soy I took 120mg CD3-5 and 160mg 6-7 and I O'd on CD18. This cycle I took 200mg CD3-7 and it is looking like I will O today, so CD14 for the first time ever! I am planning on taking the next cycle off of soy if I don't get my BFP, but it will be hard since it really seems like it is helping me!


----------



## tupi

MrsMM24 said:


> TUPI, now that I see your other chart, they aren't that much higher than your last month, they are on the same pattern. As well, it is still early after AF to tell. It really isn't the temps that make the biggest difference with soy, as it is the OV.... Hang in there Hun :dust:
> 
> 
> I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:

Thank you :hugs:
wish you all the best 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tupi

hello Mytimeisnow
welcome and good luck :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Serenity's first proper smile :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo0131.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5









photo0129.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrincessTaz

Awwww that is soooo adorable, she's gorgeous poppy :)


----------



## JourneyTTC

Poppy -- What a beautiful girl! She's absolutely precious!


My post O temps are still staying high and I can't seem to find anything that tells if soy can cause this or not. I'm still getting BFNs and I'm afraid the soy I took is playing tricks on my body/temp. I did find some stringy pale yellow cm today. It was kind of weird. Almost like ewcm only it was pale yellow and it held its shape very well.


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh she looks happy here but dont let her fool you, she has colic and reflux so cries most of the time till around 9/10pm :dohh:


----------



## tupi

poppy666 said:


> Serenity's first proper smile :cloud9:

how niceeeee
you have a beautiful little girl :hugs:


----------



## tupi

JourneyTTC said:


> Poppy -- What a beautiful girl! She's absolutely precious!
> 
> 
> My post O temps are still staying high and I can't seem to find anything that tells if soy can cause this or not. I'm still getting BFNs and I'm afraid the soy I took is playing tricks on my body/temp. I did find some stringy pale yellow cm today. It was kind of weird. Almost like ewcm only it was pale yellow and it held its shape very well.

maybe it's :baby: in there
:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

JourneyTTC your chart looks great :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tupi

hello soy girls,
how are you doing today?:flower:


----------



## xxSaffyxx

Hi Ladies

First time Soy user and wondering if you can help&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Came off the pill in July and OV has gotten a day earlier each month. Last month OV on CD17.
Took soy from CD3-7 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg.
This month we decided on a more relaxed approach and I wasn&#8217;t going to chart, but I have started charting LOL ( I couldn&#8217;t help myself).

Started getting EWCM from CD9 which is mega early for me! Did an OPK on CD12 which was starting to get near positive (but I only did 1).
And yesterday (CD13) I had quite strong OV pains and cervix was high & soft, which then returned to medium in the evening and OPK had faded from the previous day.
So after deciding I was probably OVing, me and OH DTD.

I was expecting a temp shift this morning but nothing. Used my CBFM and it is showing low and OPK was negative.

Now I haven&#8217;t missed OV else temps would have raised, but I don&#8217;t understand how I had all the signs of OVing yesterday, but no thermal shift.

Any ideas whats going on? Has this happened to any of you ladies in your experiences of Soy?


----------



## Twinkie210

This cycle I started getting EWCM on CD9 and tons of it, but I didn't O until CD14...

maybe you O'd later in the day on CD13 and you didn't have enough progesterone to cause your temp shift? See what your temps do tommorrow morning.


----------



## xxSaffyxx

Twinkie210 said:


> This cycle I started getting EWCM on CD9 and tons of it, but I didn't O until CD14...
> 
> maybe you O'd later in the day on CD13 and you didn't have enough progesterone to cause your temp shift? See what your temps do tommorrow morning.

Ah thats a very good point actually and would makes sense!
I guess I will find out tomorrow. Thanks hun :thumbup: x


----------



## tupi

xxSaffyxx said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> First time Soy user and wondering if you can help
> 
> Came off the pill in July and OV has gotten a day earlier each month. Last month OV on CD17.
> Took soy from CD3-7 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg.
> This month we decided on a more relaxed approach and I wasnt going to chart, but I have started charting LOL ( I couldnt help myself).
> 
> Started getting EWCM from CD9 which is mega early for me! Did an OPK on CD12 which was starting to get near positive (but I only did 1).
> And yesterday (CD13) I had quite strong OV pains and cervix was high & soft, which then returned to medium in the evening and OPK had faded from the previous day.
> So after deciding I was probably OVing, me and OH DTD.
> 
> I was expecting a temp shift this morning but nothing. Used my CBFM and it is showing low and OPK was negative.
> 
> Now I havent missed OV else temps would have raised, but I dont understand how I had all the signs of OVing yesterday, but no thermal shift.
> 
> Any ideas whats going on? Has this happened to any of you ladies in your experiences of Soy?

I have positive OPKs:wacko: 2 day in a row CD 9-10 and my temp doesn't rise.:wacko:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi can i join this thread please xx a bit about me im nearly 43 i have 3 grown up children but met up with my soulmate from when i was 15 2 years ago i had the mirena coil for 8 years and had it removed 15 months ago since then all my cycles have been anulvatory ranging from 21 days to 58 i took soy 1st time this cycle days 2/6 80/80/120/120/160 i dont chart or do temps yet but have deffinatly felt cramping on and off from cd 10 im currently cd 21 i would love to just ovulate to be in with a chance hope you dont mind xxx


----------



## poppy666

Welcome sweetie :hugs:

I never charted till i joined here TTC my last little one, would help you to learn about your cycle, helped me.


----------



## mrsp1969

poppy666 said:


> Welcome sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I never charted till i joined here TTC my last little one, would help you to learn about your cycle, helped me.

thank you poppy ive read the complete thread your daughter is gorgeous xx unfortunatly the only thing im opening for xmas is a box of tampax lol the witch arrived full force when i woke up on cd 22 i was on till cd 6 so very short for me this month xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I never charted till i joined here TTC my last little one, would help you to learn about your cycle, helped me.
> 
> thank you poppy ive read the complete thread your daughter is gorgeous xx unfortunatly the only thing im opening for xmas is a box of tampax lol the witch arrived full force when i woke up on cd 22 i was on till cd 6 so very short for me this month xxClick to expand...

 what do you think i should take this cycle last 1 i took 80/80/120/120/160 days 2/6 i dont think i ovulated at all im going to do 3/7 do you think 160/160/160/200/200 is too much xx


----------



## poppy666

mrsp1969 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I never charted till i joined here TTC my last little one, would help you to learn about your cycle, helped me.
> 
> thank you poppy ive read the complete thread your daughter is gorgeous xx unfortunatly the only thing im opening for xmas is a box of tampax lol the witch arrived full force when i woke up on cd 22 i was on till cd 6 so very short for me this month xxClick to expand...
> 
> what do you think i should take this cycle last 1 i took 80/80/120/120/160 days 2/6 i dont think i ovulated at all im going to do 3/7 do you think 160/160/160/200/200 is too much xxClick to expand...

Yeah go for it, that dosage worked for me twice, just take them before bed and good luck :happydance:


----------



## JourneyTTC

Second cycle of soy!!!

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q127/ambernicole8484/DSCN0379.jpg


----------



## poppy666

:headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Rebandy11

Hello everyone,

First time soy user here, starting my fiirst dose tonight. CD2. I plan on doing 120/120/160/160/200 feel like i am starting a little high but if i have negative effects i'll just lower it next month. I am also taking prenatals, EPO 1000mg, B100 and baby aspirin. I am charting and using OPK. I am not really sure when i should use the OPK with soy. I have a pretty regular 29 day cycle (occasionally more or less.) I do believe that i ovulate because i get +OPK. Just hoping for a stronger egg :winkwink: I have read to start OPK 3 days after the last dose? So CD9 i guess?? This is my 6 month TTC and 1 year before that of NTNP. Hope soy works for me :dust:


----------



## Kimbre

Congrats journey! How much did u take? Also has anyone gotten a (tmi) yeast from soy???


----------



## tupi

JourneyTTC said:


> Second cycle of soy!!!
> 
> https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q127/ambernicole8484/DSCN0379.jpg

O la la we have a winner :winkwink:
congratulations!


----------



## JourneyTTC

Thanks guys! Told dd and dh and they're both so excited. Dd keeps going through her toys in search of toys for the baby.

This was my second cycle of soy and I took 120mg cd 2-4 and 160mg 5-6. I have fairly regular cycles with ovulation happening around cd 17 but decided to take soy anyway because it has been almost 8 years since dd was born and I stopped birth control six months after she was born. Couldn't afford to go to doctor until later in 2012 so I gave soy iso a shot.


----------



## mrsp1969

poppy666 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I never charted till i joined here TTC my last little one, would help you to learn about your cycle, helped me.
> 
> thank you poppy ive read the complete thread your daughter is gorgeous xx unfortunatly the only thing im opening for xmas is a box of tampax lol the witch arrived full force when i woke up on cd 22 i was on till cd 6 so very short for me this month xxClick to expand...
> 
> what do you think i should take this cycle last 1 i took 80/80/120/120/160 days 2/6 i dont think i ovulated at all im going to do 3/7 do you think 160/160/160/200/200 is too much xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah go for it, that dosage worked for me twice, just take them before bed and good luck :happydance:Click to expand...

thankyou poppy did you not ovulate either im beginning to think im now too old xx


----------



## xxSaffyxx

Im worried the Soy has messed my cycle up!! Still no OV but temps are staying low and I keep getting near positives on OPKs but then they go light again. CBFM is still saying high and cervix keeps moving up high (out of reach) and then comes back down again, but temps are not indicating OV has occurred! Arghhhhhhhh so frustrating!


----------



## Rebandy11

xxSaffyxx said:


> Im worried the Soy has messed my cycle up!! Still no OV but temps are staying low and I keep getting near positives on OPKs but then they go light again. CBFM is still saying high and cervix keeps moving up high (out of reach) and then comes back down again, but temps are not indicating OV has occurred! Arghhhhhhhh so frustrating!

What was your cycle like before soy??


----------



## xxSaffyxx

It was about 31-34 day cycle and OV between CD18-21


----------



## mrsp1969

im starting my 2nd dose tonight 3/7 3x160 then 2x 200 i had irregular cycles ranging from 21days to 58 for the last 6 months the soy seems to have put me back to normal af started cd22 i dont think i ovulated but im happy to have normal for me af xx


----------



## poppy666

mrsp1969 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I never charted till i joined here TTC my last little one, would help you to learn about your cycle, helped me.
> 
> thank you poppy ive read the complete thread your daughter is gorgeous xx unfortunatly the only thing im opening for xmas is a box of tampax lol the witch arrived full force when i woke up on cd 22 i was on till cd 6 so very short for me this month xxClick to expand...
> 
> what do you think i should take this cycle last 1 i took 80/80/120/120/160 days 2/6 i dont think i ovulated at all im going to do 3/7 do you think 160/160/160/200/200 is too much xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah go for it, that dosage worked for me twice, just take them before bed and good luck :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou poppy did you not ovulate either im beginning to think im now too old xxClick to expand...

I wasnt sure if i ovulated or not tbh. I just took soy hoping for a stronger/mature egg being aged 41 and it worked. First time id charted and used Preseed too.


----------



## mrsp1969

poppy666 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I never charted till i joined here TTC my last little one, would help you to learn about your cycle, helped me.
> 
> thank you poppy ive read the complete thread your daughter is gorgeous xx unfortunatly the only thing im opening for xmas is a box of tampax lol the witch arrived full force when i woke up on cd 22 i was on till cd 6 so very short for me this month xxClick to expand...
> 
> what do you think i should take this cycle last 1 i took 80/80/120/120/160 days 2/6 i dont think i ovulated at all im going to do 3/7 do you think 160/160/160/200/200 is too much xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah go for it, that dosage worked for me twice, just take them before bed and good luck :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou poppy did you not ovulate either im beginning to think im now too old xxClick to expand...
> 
> I wasnt sure if i ovulated or not tbh. I just took soy hoping for a stronger/mature egg being aged 41 and it worked. First time id charted and used Preseed too.Click to expand...

ty poppy i know i dont ovulate had loads of blood tests done i think the mirena really screwed me up i know i am blessed with 3 older children which were all conceived without trying i realise now how much i took it for granted that this would be easy i will try for 12 months then thats it the docs wont refer me to a fs so im on my own it gives me hope seeing that you were 41 xx


----------



## poppy666

Know what you mean. My eldest 3 boys are nearly 21,20 & 19. Then korben 20mths concieved out of the blue at 39, then pregnant twice off soy at 40gave birth at 41, Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies, today is CD 2 for me and I'm going to try soy this cycle. DH & I just had a failed injectables/IUI cycle and are taking a break from injects until we can save some money. I just want to give myself a chance of ovulating since it seems to be such a rare occurrence for my stubborn ovaries!!

I have taken Clomid in the past and did ovulate on 150 mg (no ovulation on 50 or 100 mg). I'm not sure how much soy I should take. Any advice?


----------



## Stinas

Soy cycle #2 was a bust...on to #3! Might do 3-7? What do you ladies think?
I made a doc apt for Jan 9th....do you think she will have a problem with me doing the soy? Its my first time seeing her.(got a new doc after I got married and moved)


----------



## mrsp1969

i all xx just a quick ?? did any1 notice shorter and lighter af while on soy the past 6 months my af was really heavy and lasting 5/6 days im cd 4 today and have had nothing since yesterday this was how i used to be before my cycles went wacky i really hope soy has sorted me out now hope it will make me ovulate i took 160mg last night fx xx


----------



## mrsp1969

wanting2010 said:


> Hey ladies, today is CD 2 for me and I'm going to try soy this cycle. DH & I just had a failed injectables/IUI cycle and are taking a break from injects until we can save some money. I just want to give myself a chance of ovulating since it seems to be such a rare occurrence for my stubborn ovaries!!
> 
> I have taken Clomid in the past and did ovulate on 150 mg (no ovulation on 50 or 100 mg). I'm not sure how much soy I should take. Any advice?

wecome aboard wanting2010 i also dont ovulate im taking 3x160 then 2x200 this is my 2nd soy cycle good luck xx


----------



## MrsMM24

xxSaffyxx said:


> Im worried the Soy has messed my cycle up!! Still no OV but temps are staying low and I keep getting near positives on OPKs but then they go light again. CBFM is still saying high and cervix keeps moving up high (out of reach) and then comes back down again, but temps are not indicating OV has occurred! Arghhhhhhhh so frustrating!

Hey, this sounds soooo familiar... that is how it has been for me, my chart is in my siggy. I actually woke this morning and said that my thermometer must be broken. I have decided to scrap this cycle. Which works since I will be able to TTC properly in Jan.... GL :dust:


I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!

*AFM...* Going to Officially be back in the chase for Jan! Thanks in part, to the best group of ladies I have ever come across on BnB!!!:hugs::flower: Also hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! Jan and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Rebandy11

Has Soy caused swollen breasts for anyone?? I am on day 3 of my 5 days of Soy


----------



## Stinas

Rebandy11 said:


> Has Soy caused swollen breasts for anyone?? I am on day 3 of my 5 days of Soy

That only happens to me before AF...with and with out soy.


----------



## Rebandy11

Stinas said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> Has Soy caused swollen breasts for anyone?? I am on day 3 of my 5 days of Soy
> 
> That only happens to me before AF...with and with out soy.Click to expand...

AF just ended yesterday and my breasts are still swollen, not sore tho.


----------



## Stinas

Rebandy11 said:


> That only happens to me before AF...with and with out soy.

AF just ended yesterday and my breasts are still swollen, not sore tho.[/QUOTE]

Give it a couple days...they should go down.


----------



## MrsMM24

REBANDY, I usually get that with AF, however, the last couple of cycles, I haven't. With soy this last cycle, I HAVEN'T felt a thing. AF is still not here, and I don't think I even OVd.... Hmmm curious. I think as mention, they willg o down in a couple of days Hun!

*AFM...* The new year is approaching! I got my thermometer las night and OPKs and HPTs from eBay should arrive on Thursday with the holiday shipping times. I also have my Soy but debating to take. I hope you all have a wonderful New Year's Eve and an even more wonderful New Year! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## mrsp1969

Rebandy11 said:


> Has Soy caused swollen breasts for anyone?? I am on day 3 of my 5 days of Soy

hi i did have sore boobs slightly the major thing for me was pmt i never get that but this last 1 i could of murdered some1 lol it was horrendous hope i dont get that again x


----------



## Rebandy11

Took my last dose of soy last night, took it CD 2-6 120,120,160,160,200. Really did not enjoy the headaches, had hot flashes too but those were not as difficult to deal with. Gonna start using OPK CD 9 just in case. Hope this is my month :blush:


----------



## poppy666

If you have a short cycle like mine id use opks earlier, my positive opk was cd8 and ov'd on cd10 and got my bfp x


----------



## Rebandy11

My cycle varies from 25-29 days. Last month I had a positive OPK at CD 11 @ 2 pm. What do you think??


----------



## mrsp1969

poppy666 said:


> If you have a short cycle like mine id use opks earlier, my positive opk was cd8 and ov'd on cd10 and got my bfp x

hi poppy i took my last 200mg dose today im on cd 7 last cycle was 22days i have caught my oh flu and have thrush lol so dont know if thats what the cramping is but is it possible to ovulate this early xx


----------



## poppy666

I just thought id use opks from CD6 cos i didnt want to risk missing my fertile window and im glad i did with ovulating on CD10... but first time i took soy with my other bfp i ov'd late on CD18 :shrug: so you just dont know from one month to another. My cycle was 28/29 days x


----------



## Jennifer.

I'm really weirded out gals..I am on dh 7 and took soy cycles 3-7 this month and im feeling twinges on my left side...I didnt think I'd need to start using opks so early but now im worrying if I'm already ovulating? Is it possible? I'm going to run out and get some opks today since I havent gotten mine in the mail yet


lol nvm I just ready above me and people are having simular issues


----------



## mrsp1969

Jennifer. said:


> I'm really weirded out gals..I am on dh 7 and took soy cycles 3-7 this month and im feeling twinges on my left side...I didnt think I'd need to start using opks so early but now im worrying if I'm already ovulating? Is it possible? I'm going to run out and get some opks today since I havent gotten mine in the mail yet
> 
> 
> lol nvm I just ready above me and people are having simular issues

hi jennifer im having the same i had cramping cd 10 last cycle and it must ov been my body trying to ovulate has af started cd 22 ive upped my dose this time but ive had the cramping from about cd 7 x


----------



## Jennifer.

got some opks and im def not ovulating yet....

having some killer headaches though, anyone else?


----------



## Rebandy11

Jennifer. said:


> got some opks and im def not ovulating yet....
> 
> having some killer headaches though, anyone else?

YES!! I had the headaches the whole time. I took them CD2-6 and am on CD9 now and this is the first day i didnt have headaches, maybe i took too much. If i dont get a :bfp: this month i am gonna try less next month


----------



## mrsp1969

Jennifer. said:


> got some opks and im def not ovulating yet....
> 
> having some killer headaches though, anyone else?

not last month on the lower dose but i did this time im on cd 10 and getting strong pinching today the cramps have stopped but yesterday i had loads of ewcm i really hope i can ovulate for the 1st time in 16 month xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all think i am getting close to the big O had ewcm since yesterday and getting sharp pinching in right ovary today woo hooo 1st time ive felt that im on cd10 same has last month but its deffo stronger cant quite get the hang of opks the line is darker than yesterday does that mean its close sorry ive never used them b4 xx


----------



## MrsMM24

I'm going to try Soy again this cycle, but if not some sign of OV then I will not do it for Feb cycle. See how it goes. I have no indication of OV. I had sooo much Creamy CM it was the most ever. I didn't have any temp increases, and think my thermometer may have broken somewhere in there. I have no signs of AF but no PG signs either. I didn't feell anything like AF either.


*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey girls,

CD10 here, have been using OPK since CD8 just in case, since my cycles are pretty regular. My OPK was about medium in color yesterday and I have been having ovary pains all day mostly the left side but also on the right. Hopefully I will O in the next couple days, my CM is really watery no EWCM yet FX. Sometimes i get it sometimes i dont. Hope everyone is doing well

:dust:


----------



## Stinas

Just finished taking my soy!!! Hoping third cycle is a charm!
I did 160mg cd3-7.


----------



## Rebandy11

Another neg OPK today but my CM is so close to being EW it's strechy already but not quite there, I havent seen any EWCM in months!! Exciting


----------



## mrsp1969

Rebandy11 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> CD10 here, have been using OPK since CD8 just in case, since my cycles are pretty regular. My OPK was about medium in color yesterday and I have been having ovary pains all day mostly the left side but also on the right. Hopefully I will O in the next couple days, my CM is really watery no EWCM yet FX. Sometimes i get it sometimes i dont. Hope everyone is doing well
> 
> :dust:

hi rebandy im exactly the same im on cd 11 xx


----------



## poppy666

Some women never get a full positive opk so ive read :shrug: if you got ewcm just dtd incase :winkwink:


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I got a pretty big temp dip today cd 9. Can I O this early?! Af just finished a few days ago and I did soy cd 3-7 160mg. I feel like its too early. Dtd tonight either way.


----------



## poppy666

You could ov anytime with soy, i ov'd on cd10 3 days after af. took on cd3-7.


----------



## futrbabymaker

I just got my soy iso yesterday and I haven't taken it for today because I have been reading that you shouldn't take it after cd 5? Is that true? I don't want to hurt my chances of ovulating. I never ever ovulate on my own so I want to do whatever will give me the best chance. I had a "period" on December 27th or 28th that ended January 2nd. So today would be Cd 8 ish. Is it ok to take it or no? And has anyone on her with PCOS gotten a BFP while using this?


----------



## Rebandy11

My temps are all over the place, it must be the soy cause i was on the same sleep cycle last month and it was normal. I am having a lot of off and on higher then normal pre-O temps


----------



## Stinas

futrbabymaker said:


> I just got my soy iso yesterday and I haven't taken it for today because I have been reading that you shouldn't take it after cd 5? Is that true? I don't want to hurt my chances of ovulating. I never ever ovulate on my own so I want to do whatever will give me the best chance. I had a "period" on December 27th or 28th that ended January 2nd. So today would be Cd 8 ish. Is it ok to take it or no? And has anyone on her with PCOS gotten a BFP while using this?

CD 5-9 is the last time in your cycle that you can take soy. It wont hurt your chance of O...they say if you take it cd 5-9 it will give you a stronger healthier egg ( correct me if im mistaken) 
If you are at CD 8, its too late to take soy.


----------



## Rebandy11

I have been having O pain for three days now and no + on my OPK, i had a positive this day last month which was one of my shorter months, how long can O pains go on before Oing??


----------



## Stinas

poppy666 said:


> You could ov anytime with soy, i ov'd on cd10 3 days after af. took on cd3-7.

Is that the cycle you got your BFP?!




Rebandy11 said:


> I have been having O pain for three days now and no + on my OPK, i had a positive this day last month which was one of my shorter months, how long can O pains go on before Oing??

Every cycle is different. You could have missed your surge, had a short one, or just too early....test twice a day and bd the days you feel things going on down there. :thumbup:


----------



## Rebandy11

Ya i have been BDing enough to cover it i believe, I just hate being in the dark. Makes me feel like im not doing enough, and my CP keeps going from hard to soft and back again so maybe my body is still gearing up


----------



## poppy666

Stinas said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> You could ov anytime with soy, i ov'd on cd10 3 days after af. took on cd3-7.
> 
> Is that the cycle you got your BFP?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> I have been having O pain for three days now and no + on my OPK, i had a positive this day last month which was one of my shorter months, how long can O pains go on before Oing??Click to expand...
> 
> Every cycle is different. You could have missed your surge, had a short one, or just too early....test twice a day and bd the days you feel things going on down there. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes i concieved Serenity that cycle, but got my bfp on the other cycle and ov'd late on CD18 :shrug:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every one is doing ok xx afm well i think i ovulated cd 10/11 my opks are very light now and the ewcm has stopped today yesterday it was that bad i had to use a panty liner thats a 1st lol so if i did finally ovulate i guess im officially in the 2ww yipeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## SamCarrara

Hi Ladies, 
Could I please join in. Today is cd3 and my 3rd day taking soy iso. I decided to do 120mg cd1-5, but after reading more it seems that days 3-7 are the best days :shrug:. I have a normal cycle of around 27 days and usually O between CD12-14. 
I had a miscarriage last month at 8 weeks and this is my first :witch: since. I'm also taking EPO and will take baby aspirin after O. I also do my temps and chart on fertlityfriend. I already have ds 4years old and we've been ttc number 2 for 18 months.
Sam x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Sam and sorry about your loss :hugs: i suffered one just before i concieved Serenity on the Soy, so hope it works for you x


----------



## Rebandy11

Got my +OPK today, whoop!! :happydance:
So it is two days later then last month but last month was a short cycle, I will test again tonight to make sure the surge is over. Now to seduce the hubs :haha:

How is everyone doing????


----------



## mrsp1969

Rebandy11 said:


> Got my +OPK today, whoop!! :happydance:
> So it is two days later then last month but last month was a short cycle, I will test again tonight to make sure the surge is over. Now to seduce the hubs :haha:
> 
> How is everyone doing????

fx for you rebandy im on cd 14 im sure i ovulated cd 10 still got the cramps tho so i think i took too much last cycle was 22 days i have not ovulated for 16 cycles but im sure i did this 1 had loads ov ewcm and pinching in my right side then yesterday had it in the left with ewcm so im confused unless i ovulated twice x


----------



## Rebandy11

mrsp1969 said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> Got my +OPK today, whoop!! :happydance:
> So it is two days later then last month but last month was a short cycle, I will test again tonight to make sure the surge is over. Now to seduce the hubs :haha:
> 
> How is everyone doing????
> 
> fx for you rebandy im on cd 14 im sure i ovulated cd 10 still got the cramps tho so i think i took too much last cycle was 22 days i have not ovulated for 16 cycles but im sure i did this 1 had loads ov ewcm and pinching in my right side then yesterday had it in the left with ewcm so im confused unless i ovulated twice xClick to expand...

Maybe your still gearing up to ovulate and maybe it will be strong?? Are you using OPK? I had the pinching pain for 5 days mostly on left and occasionally on right. I don't usually get O pains


----------



## mrsp1969

Rebandy11 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> Got my +OPK today, whoop!! :happydance:
> So it is two days later then last month but last month was a short cycle, I will test again tonight to make sure the surge is over. Now to seduce the hubs :haha:
> 
> How is everyone doing????
> 
> fx for you rebandy im on cd 14 im sure i ovulated cd 10 still got the cramps tho so i think i took too much last cycle was 22 days i have not ovulated for 16 cycles but im sure i did this 1 had loads ov ewcm and pinching in my right side then yesterday had it in the left with ewcm so im confused unless i ovulated twice xClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe your still gearing up to ovulate and maybe it will be strong?? Are you using OPK? I had the pinching pain for 5 days mostly on left and occasionally on right. I don't usually get O painsClick to expand...

this month was the 1st month using them and got a pos on cd 10 ive not ovulated for 16cycles so to get the pinching cramping and ewcm was a 1st for me fxed for us all xx


----------



## jensha

Hello ladies!

Last month was the first time I used Soy. I did CD1-5, 80, 120, 160, 160, 160mg and ovulated 1 day earlier. It's not a big change :shrug:
I will try a higher dose probably on CD2-6 or CD3-7.
Did anybody try 160,160, 200, 200, 200?


I also noticed that my LP was 12 days borderline 11 days (got light pink AF at night). So, I will buy vitamins B complex to try to extend that luteal phase. 
:( I'm getting so annoyed with my body.


----------



## mrsp1969

jensha said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Last month was the first time I used Soy. I did CD1-5, 80, 120, 160, 160, 160mg and ovulated 1 day earlier. It's not a big change :shrug:
> I will try a higher dose probably on CD2-6 or CD3-7.
> Did anybody try 160,160, 200, 200, 200?
> 
> 
> I also noticed that my LP was 12 days borderline 11 days (got light pink AF at night). So, I will buy vitamins B complex to try to extend that luteal phase.
> :( I'm getting so annoyed with my body.

hi jensha thats what i took on my last 1 also my 2nd cycle and i actually ovulated for the 1st time in 16months im currently in the 2ww and been cramping since ovulation xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> jensha said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Last month was the first time I used Soy. I did CD1-5, 80, 120, 160, 160, 160mg and ovulated 1 day earlier. It's not a big change :shrug:
> I will try a higher dose probably on CD2-6 or CD3-7.
> Did anybody try 160,160, 200, 200, 200?
> 
> 
> I also noticed that my LP was 12 days borderline 11 days (got light pink AF at night). So, I will buy vitamins B complex to try to extend that luteal phase.
> :( I'm getting so annoyed with my body.
> 
> hi jensha thats what i took on my last 1 also my 2nd cycle and i actually ovulated for the 1st time in 16months im currently in the 2ww and been cramping since ovulation xxClick to expand...

i did 3-7 x


----------



## jensha

mrsp1969 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jensha said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Last month was the first time I used Soy. I did CD1-5, 80, 120, 160, 160, 160mg and ovulated 1 day earlier. It's not a big change :shrug:
> I will try a higher dose probably on CD2-6 or CD3-7.
> Did anybody try 160,160, 200, 200, 200?
> 
> 
> I also noticed that my LP was 12 days borderline 11 days (got light pink AF at night). So, I will buy vitamins B complex to try to extend that luteal phase.
> :( I'm getting so annoyed with my body.
> 
> hi jensha thats what i took on my last 1 also my 2nd cycle and i actually ovulated for the 1st time in 16months im currently in the 2ww and been cramping since ovulation xxClick to expand...
> 
> i did 3-7 xClick to expand...

Thanks! I will definitely do that, then!


----------



## Rebandy11

mrsp1969 said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> Got my +OPK today, whoop!! :happydance:
> So it is two days later then last month but last month was a short cycle, I will test again tonight to make sure the surge is over. Now to seduce the hubs :haha:
> 
> How is everyone doing????
> 
> fx for you rebandy im on cd 14 im sure i ovulated cd 10 still got the cramps tho so i think i took too much last cycle was 22 days i have not ovulated for 16 cycles but im sure i did this 1 had loads ov ewcm and pinching in my right side then yesterday had it in the left with ewcm so im confused unless i ovulated twice xClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe your still gearing up to ovulate and maybe it will be strong?? Are you using OPK? I had the pinching pain for 5 days mostly on left and occasionally on right. I don't usually get O painsClick to expand...
> 
> this month was the 1st month using them and got a pos on cd 10 ive not ovulated for 16cycles so to get the pinching cramping and ewcm was a 1st for me fxed for us all xxClick to expand...

I think that you count the day after the +OPK as your ovulation day cause it is suppose to happen 12-24 hrs after the surge.


----------



## honeycheeks

I just found this thread and have been trying to read it all . It is taking me ages, but I mean to read it all. But I am just too curious to know of any of the soy ladies had luck conceiving with PCOS . I have PCOS and I ovulate only on 150 mg Clomid. I have done 8 cycles of fertility drugs and am torn to pieces. Any help is highly appreciated. I dint even ovulate this cycle though I was on Tamoxifen which is similar to Clomid


----------



## mrsp1969

honeycheeks said:


> I just found this thread and have been trying to read it all . It is taking me ages, but I mean to read it all. But I am just too curious to know of any of the soy ladies had luck conceiving with PCOS . I have PCOS and I ovulate only on 150 mg Clomid. I have done 8 cycles of fertility drugs and am torn to pieces. Any help is highly appreciated. I dint even ovulate this cycle though I was on Tamoxifen which is similar to Clomid

HI HONEYCHEEKS AND WELCOME XX i dont have pcos well not that i know of but i have not ovulated since having the mirena coil out 16months ago this is my 2nd round ov soy 1st i did 80/80/80 160/160 and got af cd22 big change last b4 was 58 this time i did 2x160 3x200 and actually ovulated on cd 10/11 so i think its brilliant if i dont get a bfp this cycle im still happy to have actually ovulated and at least have the chance now i say go for it xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> I just found this thread and have been trying to read it all . It is taking me ages, but I mean to read it all. But I am just too curious to know of any of the soy ladies had luck conceiving with PCOS . I have PCOS and I ovulate only on 150 mg Clomid. I have done 8 cycles of fertility drugs and am torn to pieces. Any help is highly appreciated. I dint even ovulate this cycle though I was on Tamoxifen which is similar to Clomid
> 
> HI HONEYCHEEKS AND WELCOME XX i dont have pcos well not that i know of but i have not ovulated since having the mirena coil out 16months ago this is my 2nd round ov soy 1st i did 80/80/80 160/160 and got af cd22 big change last b4 was 58 this time i did 2x160 3x200 and actually ovulated on cd 10/11 so i think its brilliant if i dont get a bfp this cycle im still happy to have actually ovulated and at least have the chance now i say go for it xxClick to expand...

1st round i did 2-6 2nd round 3-7 xx


----------



## honeycheeks

mrsp1969 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> I just found this thread and have been trying to read it all . It is taking me ages, but I mean to read it all. But I am just too curious to know of any of the soy ladies had luck conceiving with PCOS . I have PCOS and I ovulate only on 150 mg Clomid. I have done 8 cycles of fertility drugs and am torn to pieces. Any help is highly appreciated. I dint even ovulate this cycle though I was on Tamoxifen which is similar to Clomid
> 
> HI HONEYCHEEKS AND WELCOME XX i dont have pcos well not that i know of but i have not ovulated since having the mirena coil out 16months ago this is my 2nd round ov soy 1st i did 80/80/80 160/160 and got af cd22 big change last b4 was 58 this time i did 2x160 3x200 and actually ovulated on cd 10/11 so i think its brilliant if i dont get a bfp this cycle im still happy to have actually ovulated and at least have the chance now i say go for it xxClick to expand...
> 
> 1st round i did 2-6 2nd round 3-7 xxClick to expand...

Thanks a lot, I am really nervous at the moment. I WANT TO and also DONT WANT TO try soy next cycle. The 'dont want to' is basically the fear of not ovulating next cycle too and waste another cycle we could TTC. I also WANT TO TRY hoping it will give me my :BFP: I have been waiting for 2 yrs. I hope I resolve the conflict by the time AF arrives.


----------



## mrsp1969

honeycheeks said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> I just found this thread and have been trying to read it all . It is taking me ages, but I mean to read it all. But I am just too curious to know of any of the soy ladies had luck conceiving with PCOS . I have PCOS and I ovulate only on 150 mg Clomid. I have done 8 cycles of fertility drugs and am torn to pieces. Any help is highly appreciated. I dint even ovulate this cycle though I was on Tamoxifen which is similar to Clomid
> 
> HI HONEYCHEEKS AND WELCOME XX i dont have pcos well not that i know of but i have not ovulated since having the mirena coil out 16months ago this is my 2nd round ov soy 1st i did 80/80/80 160/160 and got af cd22 big change last b4 was 58 this time i did 2x160 3x200 and actually ovulated on cd 10/11 so i think its brilliant if i dont get a bfp this cycle im still happy to have actually ovulated and at least have the chance now i say go for it xxClick to expand...
> 
> 1st round i did 2-6 2nd round 3-7 xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks a lot, I am really nervous at the moment. I WANT TO and also DONT WANT TO try soy next cycle. The 'dont want to' is basically the fear of not ovulating next cycle too and waste another cycle we could TTC. I also WANT TO TRY hoping it will give me my :BFP: I have been waiting for 2 yrs. I hope I resolve the conflict by the time AF arrives.Click to expand...

i was the same i did not ovulate 1st round but soy is my last hope has i dont qualify for any help due to age and having grown up children so i thought i would go for it and i finally ovulated 2nd round xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> I just found this thread and have been trying to read it all . It is taking me ages, but I mean to read it all. But I am just too curious to know of any of the soy ladies had luck conceiving with PCOS . I have PCOS and I ovulate only on 150 mg Clomid. I have done 8 cycles of fertility drugs and am torn to pieces. Any help is highly appreciated. I dint even ovulate this cycle though I was on Tamoxifen which is similar to Clomid
> 
> HI HONEYCHEEKS AND WELCOME XX i dont have pcos well not that i know of but i have not ovulated since having the mirena coil out 16months ago this is my 2nd round ov soy 1st i did 80/80/80 160/160 and got af cd22 big change last b4 was 58 this time i did 2x160 3x200 and actually ovulated on cd 10/11 so i think its brilliant if i dont get a bfp this cycle im still happy to have actually ovulated and at least have the chance now i say go for it xxClick to expand...
> 
> 1st round i did 2-6 2nd round 3-7 xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks a lot, I am really nervous at the moment. I WANT TO and also DONT WANT TO try soy next cycle. The 'dont want to' is basically the fear of not ovulating next cycle too and waste another cycle we could TTC. I also WANT TO TRY hoping it will give me my :BFP: I have been waiting for 2 yrs. I hope I resolve the conflict by the time AF arrives.Click to expand...
> 
> i was the same i did not ovulate 1st round but soy is my last hope has i dont qualify for any help due to age and having grown up children so i thought i would go for it and i finally ovulated 2nd round xxClick to expand...

also reading all the succsess storys on here gave me hope fxed you get your bfp ive been trying 16cycles and im down about that for you 2 be trying 2 years you really deserve it xx


----------



## honeycheeks

thanks a lot mrsp1969.Just waiting for AF now . Let us see what my doc has to give me for my next cycle. Meanwhile I am going to stock up on soy and just keep waiting.


----------



## mrsp1969

honeycheeks said:


> thanks a lot mrsp1969.Just waiting for AF now . Let us see what my doc has to give me for my next cycle. Meanwhile I am going to stock up on soy and just keep waiting.

good luck xx


----------



## jensha

honeycheeks said:


> I just found this thread and have been trying to read it all . It is taking me ages, but I mean to read it all. But I am just too curious to know of any of the soy ladies had luck conceiving with PCOS . I have PCOS and I ovulate only on 150 mg Clomid. I have done 8 cycles of fertility drugs and am torn to pieces. Any help is highly appreciated. I dint even ovulate this cycle though I was on Tamoxifen which is similar to Clomid

Can I asked why you switched from Clomid to Tamoxifen? 
I'm just curious, I'm not familiar with the latter.


----------



## jensha

Anyone is taking Soy AND Vitamin B? 
I realized that my LP must be 10 days long (or max 12 days), so I'm going to take B100 complex daily to lengthen it. I still want to take my soy because I'm not sure I ovulate every month by myself.


----------



## Rebandy11

jensha said:


> Anyone is taking Soy AND Vitamin B?
> I realized that my LP must be 10 days long (or max 12 days), so I'm going to take B100 complex daily to lengthen it. I still want to take my soy because I'm not sure I ovulate every month by myself.

I am, I have a 14 day LP but I start spotting CD 10. This is my first month of soy and second month of vitBcomplex not sure what it will do to my cycle as I heard it takes a little while for vit B to kick in


----------



## jensha

Rebandy11 said:
 

> jensha said:
> 
> 
> Anyone is taking Soy AND Vitamin B?
> I realized that my LP must be 10 days long (or max 12 days), so I'm going to take B100 complex daily to lengthen it. I still want to take my soy because I'm not sure I ovulate every month by myself.
> 
> I am, I have a 14 day LP but I start spotting CD 10. This is my first month of soy and second month of vitBcomplex not sure what it will do to my cycle as I heard it takes a little while for vit B to kick inClick to expand...

I will follow your future posts! I'm curious to know what happens! 
Do you take VitB 50mg complex or 100mg? Did it do something last month?


----------



## Rebandy11

jensha said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jensha said:
> 
> 
> Anyone is taking Soy AND Vitamin B?
> I realized that my LP must be 10 days long (or max 12 days), so I'm going to take B100 complex daily to lengthen it. I still want to take my soy because I'm not sure I ovulate every month by myself.
> 
> I am, I have a 14 day LP but I start spotting CD 10. This is my first month of soy and second month of vitBcomplex not sure what it will do to my cycle as I heard it takes a little while for vit B to kick inClick to expand...
> 
> I will follow your future posts! I'm curious to know what happens!
> Do you take VitB 50mg complex or 100mg? Did it do something last month?Click to expand...

I am taking the 100. I don't feel it did much to my cycle last month but I started it after ovulation. I feel that it has given me a lot more energy tho but hopefully I will see a difference this month. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Just_married

Probably PMSd outta my brain, AF due tomorrow, already cramping and spotting today which means I've had another 25 day cycle, this was our tenth cycle ttc so I'm pretty p'd off today. Could cry, but I won't, im gonna go buy soy! Anything is worth a try, but I need advice from someone here who knows what days and dosage I should start on. Wd appreciate any experienced advice! Thanks!


----------



## mrsp1969

Just_married said:


> Probably PMSd outta my brain, AF due tomorrow, already cramping and spotting today which means I've had another 25 day cycle, this was our tenth cycle ttc so I'm pretty p'd off today. Could cry, but I won't, im gonna go buy soy! Anything is worth a try, but I need advice from someone here who knows what days and dosage I should start on. Wd appreciate any experienced advice! Thanks!

hi just -married and welcome to the crazy world of soy x this is my 2nd cycle 1st time i took 80/80/80/120/120 and did not ovulate ive not ovulated for 16month 2nd cycle i took 160/160/200/200/200 and actually ovulated cd 10/11 im currently cd 15 i took 3-7 im sure some more expirienced users will be on soon good luck x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi newbies!:wave:

Well ladies, if you could take a look at my chart, I would appreciate it. I have others there too. I think that SOY delayed my cycle!!! I am sooo nervous, wondering what to do.... I think that I am going to go forward with the "donations" that are set for next week. I would have been OVg on about CD16 which would have been next week if AF had come. I don't see any AF in site. 

Have you every heard of ladies just going forward with BDg in that case? Any help is appreciated.


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey everyone, 

So I got my positive OPK 4days ago, I had the right CP and CM to go along with it as well as very intense O pains but the problem has been my chart. It was really high for my pre O phase, about the same as my post O phase of last month, the only thing that I changed was the soy. Could it has messed up my temps that much? I havent been able to see a clear dip or spike, well there has been a few but they are weird, I am just confused and wondering if this means that I didnt O at all or if the say upped my temps enough to make my chart hard to read?? 

I attached my chart. The first one I removed the two very eary dips because I took them an hour and a half early because of my schedule. 

Input????
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0594.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0595.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jensha

@Rebandy11: Sorry hun, I'm just starting to chart this month so I'm no expert. I don't know. I'm sure someone else who knows about charts will answer you. :hugs:


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Hello everyone. Was wondering if I could join this thread? I tried soy about 8 months ago and got pg the first time I used it. Unfortunately, we lost the baby. But we've decided to give it another go now. I took soy again this cycle and I got a smiley face on Thursday the 5th. No smiley face on friday so pretty sure I already O'd. Now I get to wait :coffee: (the hard part, haha) So decided, (if you girls will have me) to join you all :flower:


----------



## Just_married

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Hello everyone. Was wondering if I could join this thread? I tried soy about 8 months ago and got pg the first time I used it. Unfortunately, we lost the baby. But we've decided to give it another go now. I took soy again this cycle and I got a smiley face on Thursday the 5th. No smiley face on friday so pretty sure I already O'd. Now I get to wait :coffee: (the hard part, haha) So decided, (if you girls will have me) to join you all :flower:

Hey Mama,

So sorry to hear of your loss xxx

Fingers crossed for you this time, this is my first time trying so I'm a bit nervous and a bit excited. How much and what days did you use/ate you using both times? Not sure how much to try, but heading out to purchase some tonight & starting at bedtime I think as it's cd2 for me x


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Hey just_married, thx for the welcome. 
When I got pg before with soy I started low and gradually built up the dose by a pill each day for cds 3-7. So started at 40 (1 pill) then 80 (2 pills) and so on until I was at the max dose 200 (5 pills). I think, hahaha. It was a while ago...
This time around I'm going for the gold, hahaha. I took 200 (5 pills) for 5 days, cds 3-7. But I'm totally thinking that maybe I should have just stuck with what worked because I feel nothing like I did last time. My BB's hurt and I've been feeling cramps since like 2dpo and uterus area feels tight but not sure if this will be my month :( Tested this morning (even tho I KNEW it would be neg) and of course it was :( But somehow, it's getting to me. I guess I got spoiled last time with getting pg right away. I guess I kinda thought it would be the same this time around. I don't even feel tired like I did last time around. Blah...

So, how much are you thinking about taking? and what days? and how long have you been TTC. Do you have any other children? Sorry so many Q's, haha. Ttys :)


----------



## mrsp1969

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Hey just_married, thx for the welcome.
> When I got pg before with soy I started low and gradually built up the dose by a pill each day for cds 3-7. So started at 40 (1 pill) then 80 (2 pills) and so on until I was at the max dose 200 (5 pills). I think, hahaha. It was a while ago...
> This time around I'm going for the gold, hahaha. I took 200 (5 pills) for 5 days, cds 3-7. But I'm totally thinking that maybe I should have just stuck with what worked because I feel nothing like I did last time. My BB's hurt and I've been feeling cramps since like 2dpo and uterus area feels tight but not sure if this will be my month :( Tested this morning (even tho I KNEW it would be neg) and of course it was :( But somehow, it's getting to me. I guess I got spoiled last time with getting pg right away. I guess I kinda thought it would be the same this time around. I don't even feel tired like I did last time around. Blah...
> 
> So, how much are you thinking about taking? and what days? and how long have you been TTC. Do you have any other children? Sorry so many Q's, haha. Ttys :)

hi mamaof4 im exactly the same ive had cramping and sore boobs since ovulation currently 9dpo this is my 2nd round of soy ive not ovulated in 16 cycles but did on cd10 so really hoping i will catch the egg xx


----------



## Just_married

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Hey just_married, thx for the welcome.
> When I got pg before with soy I started low and gradually built up the dose by a pill each day for cds 3-7. So started at 40 (1 pill) then 80 (2 pills) and so on until I was at the max dose 200 (5 pills). I think, hahaha. It was a while ago...
> This time around I'm going for the gold, hahaha. I took 200 (5 pills) for 5 days, cds 3-7. But I'm totally thinking that maybe I should have just stuck with what worked because I feel nothing like I did last time. My BB's hurt and I've been feeling cramps since like 2dpo and uterus area feels tight but not sure if this will be my month :( Tested this morning (even tho I KNEW it would be neg) and of course it was :( But somehow, it's getting to me. I guess I got spoiled last time with getting pg right away. I guess I kinda thought it would be the same this time around. I don't even feel tired like I did last time around. Blah...
> 
> So, how much are you thinking about taking? and what days? and how long have you been TTC. Do you have any other children? Sorry so many Q's, haha. Ttys :)

I asked around and another ttc buddie has just took 100mg for 5 days, think it was cd2-6, and she is 6 wks pg one 1st cycle, but others have said they increased it like yourself so I'm not sure. I'm thinking maybe 30, 60, 60, 90, 90 but I really haven't made my mind up yet as I think if I get bad side effects I'll chicken it lol. On the other hand if I get no side effects I may go higher! Days 2-6. This will be cycle 11 (9 months ttc). Married in April & we both have 1 child each (mines 16 & his 7). Never had any bother before, so prob just my age (40). 

How about you? How long, what's your history? Pm me if you prefer lol. 
Keep me up to date on your soy iso this time I'm crossing my fingers for you xxx


----------



## poppy666

1st time i took soy n got my bfp i had loads of symptoms, but lost thebaby at 9wks. 2nd time i took soy and got my bfp i had Zero symptoms :shrug: so just goes to show you dont need any to be preggo :winkwink:


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

mrsp1969 said:


> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> Hey just_married, thx for the welcome.
> When I got pg before with soy I started low and gradually built up the dose by a pill each day for cds 3-7. So started at 40 (1 pill) then 80 (2 pills) and so on until I was at the max dose 200 (5 pills). I think, hahaha. It was a while ago...
> This time around I'm going for the gold, hahaha. I took 200 (5 pills) for 5 days, cds 3-7. But I'm totally thinking that maybe I should have just stuck with what worked because I feel nothing like I did last time. My BB's hurt and I've been feeling cramps since like 2dpo and uterus area feels tight but not sure if this will be my month :( Tested this morning (even tho I KNEW it would be neg) and of course it was :( But somehow, it's getting to me. I guess I got spoiled last time with getting pg right away. I guess I kinda thought it would be the same this time around. I don't even feel tired like I did last time around. Blah...
> 
> So, how much are you thinking about taking? and what days? and how long have you been TTC. Do you have any other children? Sorry so many Q's, haha. Ttys :)
> 
> hi mamaof4 im exactly the same ive had cramping and sore boobs since ovulation currently 9dpo this is my 2nd round of soy ive not ovulated in 16 cycles but did on cd10 so really hoping i will catch the egg xxClick to expand...

Ooooooohhh, good for you! GL :D Have you tested yet? I would think that at 9dpo you would be able to see a faint pos...


----------



## Just_married

Just back from tesco, 30 x 40mg tablets for £3.99. And they are on 3 for 2! :)


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Just_married said:


> Just back from tesco, 30 x 40mg tablets for £3.99. And they are on 3 for 2! :)

Yay! You inspired me to go buy some more too. (I don't think we caught the egg this month. I feel like I'm out...) oh well.
I'm going to order preseed too. I forgot we used that too. I don't have much CM now-a-days.
Oh, and I bought a BBT therm. Gonna see if my temps can either confirm or deny whether my hunch (not preggo this time) is true or not.


----------



## jensha

Hi Mamaof4n1more! Welcome here! 


Hey ladies, what kind of Soy do you all use? I'd like to know the exact brand please. I'm in the USA and I've been buying Nature's way Estrosoy
( https://www.naturesway.com/Products/Herbs/14740-EstroSoy.aspx )

It was recommended to me by the lady ate my local vitamin shop because it's all natural (no weird additives, only fermented soy + red clover).
On the bottle, the serving size is 2 capsules and it says ''Fermented Soy, 6.0% extract (bean) (containing 40 mg total isoflavones)''

So it means, each pill is 20mg of isoflavones. I've been taking 8 pills and will up to 10 pills. That's a lot of pills! 
Anyone else has tried the same brand?


----------



## Stinas

I took these cd 3-7. Two each day.
https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1914


----------



## poppy666

I know some have taken these https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326318699&sr=8-2


----------



## jensha

Stinas said:


> I took these cd 3-7. Two each day.
> https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1914




poppy666 said:


> I know some have taken these https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326318699&sr=8-2

Thanks!!! Those are great! The ingredients list is very clean. :thumbup:


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

poppy666 said:


> I know some have taken these https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326318699&sr=8-2

These are the ones I take. I know they work.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mamaof4n1more said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I know some have taken these https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326318699&sr=8-2
> 
> These are the ones I take. I know they work.Click to expand...

I take those too


----------



## mrsp1969

Mamaof4n1more said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> Hey just_married, thx for the welcome.
> When I got pg before with soy I started low and gradually built up the dose by a pill each day for cds 3-7. So started at 40 (1 pill) then 80 (2 pills) and so on until I was at the max dose 200 (5 pills). I think, hahaha. It was a while ago...
> This time around I'm going for the gold, hahaha. I took 200 (5 pills) for 5 days, cds 3-7. But I'm totally thinking that maybe I should have just stuck with what worked because I feel nothing like I did last time. My BB's hurt and I've been feeling cramps since like 2dpo and uterus area feels tight but not sure if this will be my month :( Tested this morning (even tho I KNEW it would be neg) and of course it was :( But somehow, it's getting to me. I guess I got spoiled last time with getting pg right away. I guess I kinda thought it would be the same this time around. I don't even feel tired like I did last time around. Blah...
> 
> So, how much are you thinking about taking? and what days? and how long have you been TTC. Do you have any other children? Sorry so many Q's, haha. Ttys :)
> 
> hi mamaof4 im exactly the same ive had cramping and sore boobs since ovulation currently 9dpo this is my 2nd round of soy ive not ovulated in 16 cycles but did on cd10 so really hoping i will catch the egg xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooooohhh, good for you! GL :D Have you tested yet? I would think that at 9dpo you would be able to see a faint pos...Click to expand...

im too scared just yet seen so many negs im nearly 43 and think my time is up ive had that many symptoms this cycle i think my body is playing tricks on me im going to wait till monday my last cycle was 22 days which will be sunday also my last pregnancy did not pick up till af was 3 weeks late xx


----------



## MrsMM24

I take the Spring Valley as well.

I am not going to take this cycle. As AF hasn't returned from last cycle. No donations so no way to get a BFP, just delayed OV from Soy I am almost positive. I was a little sad because it has been over a month and I am heading into Feb, but decided to go ahead... GL FXD! Hoping I won't have to use Soy again.


*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

mrsp1969 said:


> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> Hey just_married, thx for the welcome.
> When I got pg before with soy I started low and gradually built up the dose by a pill each day for cds 3-7. So started at 40 (1 pill) then 80 (2 pills) and so on until I was at the max dose 200 (5 pills). I think, hahaha. It was a while ago...
> This time around I'm going for the gold, hahaha. I took 200 (5 pills) for 5 days, cds 3-7. But I'm totally thinking that maybe I should have just stuck with what worked because I feel nothing like I did last time. My BB's hurt and I've been feeling cramps since like 2dpo and uterus area feels tight but not sure if this will be my month :( Tested this morning (even tho I KNEW it would be neg) and of course it was :( But somehow, it's getting to me. I guess I got spoiled last time with getting pg right away. I guess I kinda thought it would be the same this time around. I don't even feel tired like I did last time around. Blah...
> 
> So, how much are you thinking about taking? and what days? and how long have you been TTC. Do you have any other children? Sorry so many Q's, haha. Ttys :)
> 
> hi mamaof4 im exactly the same ive had cramping and sore boobs since ovulation currently 9dpo this is my 2nd round of soy ive not ovulated in 16 cycles but did on cd10 so really hoping i will catch the egg xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooooohhh, good for you! GL :D Have you tested yet? I would think that at 9dpo you would be able to see a faint pos...Click to expand...
> 
> im too scared just yet seen so many negs im nearly 43 and think my time is up ive had that many symptoms this cycle i think my body is playing tricks on me im going to wait till monday my last cycle was 22 days which will be sunday also my last pregnancy did not pick up till af was 3 weeks late xxClick to expand...

AHHH, got it. I totally understand! I tested this morning (only 7 dpo, lol) and I think I see something but I have to angle the test. And even then I'm not sure. I think my eyes are playing tricks on me. I still don't feel any different/preggo. So, I basically got a :bfn:
I originally wanted to start testing tomorrow. Should have just stuck with that in the first place cuz now I'm a little bummed. Neg yesterday and today... ugh. Why does this TWW have to be so long?!:wacko:


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

MrsMM24 said:


> I take the Spring Valley as well.
> 
> I am not going to take this cycle. As AF hasn't returned from last cycle. No donations so no way to get a BFP, just delayed OV from Soy I am almost positive. I was a little sad because it has been over a month and I am heading into Feb, but decided to go ahead... GL FXD! Hoping I won't have to use Soy again.
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:

Sorry to hear that the soy messed with your cycles! If you don't mind me asking, how long are your cycles usually? Are you for sure you didn't already O? Maybe you're about to? Don't count yourself out yet. Wish you well on your TTC journey :D


----------



## poppy666

Mamaof4n1more when i was testing i kept thinking i could see something very early n only when i had the IC at an angleor up to the light, till i got to 9dpo :winkwink: good luck sweetie x


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

poppy666 said:


> Mamaof4n1more when i was testing i kept thinking i could see something very early n only when i had the IC at an angleor up to the light, till i got to 9dpo :winkwink: good luck sweetie x

OMGosh you don't even know how much hope that just gave me!!! Thank you so much :hugs::happydance:
Did you have any symptoms early on too? Cuz I don't really feel different than my BB's hurt but that's normal for AF too...


----------



## poppy666

Didnt have any symtoms with both my bfp's off Soy. Got morning sickness on week 8 and 9 with Serenity that was it :winkwink:


----------



## jensha

Hey girls, did you see any change in your AF after a cycle of taking soy? I'm in my first period after soy and it's way heavier than usual and after 6 days, it's still going strong which is unusual for me (usually AF is a lighter and lasts about 5-6 days). :wacko:


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

jensha said:


> Hey girls, did you see any change in your AF after a cycle of taking soy? I'm in my first period after soy and it's way heavier than usual and after 6 days, it's still going strong which is unusual for me (usually AF is a lighter and lasts about 5-6 days). :wacko:

First cycle I used soy I ended up being preggo. This is my second cycle using it and AF is due around the 18th or sooner, so I'll let you know...

*Just didn't want to leave you hanging.
Maybe someone else can answer for you?


----------



## Stinas

jensha said:


> Hey girls, did you see any change in your AF after a cycle of taking soy? I'm in my first period after soy and it's way heavier than usual and after 6 days, it's still going strong which is unusual for me (usually AF is a lighter and lasts about 5-6 days). :wacko:

First cycle of soy I think I took too much, so AF came super early(cd23)...I felt as if af was more red...unlike the dark redish clumpy type af I usually have. Last cycle(soy #2) it was more of an in between type AF...but lasted same as normal.


----------



## jensha

Thanks Mamaof4n1more and Stinas!

Stinas: did you also ovulate super early?


----------



## mrsp1969

jensha said:


> Hey girls, did you see any change in your AF after a cycle of taking soy? I'm in my first period after soy and it's way heavier than usual and after 6 days, it's still going strong which is unusual for me (usually AF is a lighter and lasts about 5-6 days). :wacko:

 hi im on my 2nd soy cycle and i did notice my af was heavier and longer compared to some of my other cycles xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Stinas said:


> jensha said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, did you see any change in your AF after a cycle of taking soy? I'm in my first period after soy and it's way heavier than usual and after 6 days, it's still going strong which is unusual for me (usually AF is a lighter and lasts about 5-6 days). :wacko:
> 
> First cycle of soy I think I took too much, so AF came super early(cd23)...I felt as if af was more red...unlike the dark redish clumpy type af I usually have. Last cycle(soy #2) it was more of an in between type AF...but lasted same as normal.Click to expand...

my 1st cycle of soy i got af cd22 big difference for me last couple had been 62 and 58 im 11 dpo today so will have to wait it out to see xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*MOMMAOF4* Yeah, I am sure, last donation was Nov 23rd, AF was Dec 5th-9th. Soy on CD2-6. Cylces have been from 29-31 days consistently. AF was due first week of Jan. Tested Dec 26th. BFN, stark white. I think I will skip soy this cycle, whenever it returns....


*JENSHA* not so much the AF, but the cycle as a whole, I haven't gotten AF.... :sad1: GL :dust:


*AFM...* No AF... I'm nervous!! DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. :sad1:I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## mrsp1969

i caved in and tested lol i had 1 hpt in the house and it was a dud damn cant get anymore till at least wed when i go into the city im 11dpo today still cramping and my boobs hurt so much when i woke this morning i hope my body is not being cruel my af pains are coming and going felt a bit nauseus earlier fxed the witch stays away xx


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

mrsp1969 said:


> i caved in and tested lol i had 1 hpt in the house and it was a dud damn cant get anymore till at least wed when i go into the city im 11dpo today still cramping and my boobs hurt so much when i woke this morning i hope my body is not being cruel my af pains are coming and going felt a bit nauseus earlier fxed the witch stays away xx

Sounds promising! Keep us posted! I got my FX'd for you.

AFM, I tested again this morning, don't know why cuz I feel nothing at all! And it was :bfn: Totally expected that. I think the line I saw yesterday was just my eyes... dunno. I will be going to CVS to pick up some preseed today. I think that may be the reason we didn't catch the eggie this month. I barely have EWCM. So I need a little extra help in that area... OH WELL. I think I will start using my CBEFM too. Now I just wish AF would show so I can move on...


----------



## mrsp1969

Mamaof4n1more said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> i caved in and tested lol i had 1 hpt in the house and it was a dud damn cant get anymore till at least wed when i go into the city im 11dpo today still cramping and my boobs hurt so much when i woke this morning i hope my body is not being cruel my af pains are coming and going felt a bit nauseus earlier fxed the witch stays away xx
> 
> Sounds promising! Keep us posted! I got my FX'd for you.
> 
> AFM, I tested again this morning, don't know why cuz I feel nothing at all! And it was :bfn: Totally expected that. I think the line I saw yesterday was just my eyes... dunno. I will be going to CVS to pick up some preseed today. I think that may be the reason we didn't catch the eggie this month. I barely have EWCM. So I need a little extra help in that area... OH WELL. I think I will start using my CBEFM too. Now I just wish AF would show so I can move on...Click to expand...

i actuaaly bought tampax today thats how optomistic i am xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Mamaof4n1more said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> i caved in and tested lol i had 1 hpt in the house and it was a dud damn cant get anymore till at least wed when i go into the city im 11dpo today still cramping and my boobs hurt so much when i woke this morning i hope my body is not being cruel my af pains are coming and going felt a bit nauseus earlier fxed the witch stays away xx
> 
> Sounds promising! Keep us posted! I got my FX'd for you.
> 
> AFM, I tested again this morning, don't know why cuz I feel nothing at all! And it was :bfn: Totally expected that. I think the line I saw yesterday was just my eyes... dunno. I will be going to CVS to pick up some preseed today. I think that may be the reason we didn't catch the eggie this month. I barely have EWCM. So I need a little extra help in that area... OH WELL. I think I will start using my CBEFM too. Now I just wish AF would show so I can move on...Click to expand...

 i hope we both get our bfp together :dust: your way xx


----------



## SmartCribs

Thats great news!!!


----------



## Stinas

mrsp1969 said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> First cycle of soy I think I took too much, so AF came super early(cd23)...I felt as if af was more red...unlike the dark redish clumpy type af I usually have. Last cycle(soy #2) it was more of an in between type AF...but lasted same as normal.
> 
> my 1st cycle of soy i got af cd22 big difference for me last couple had been 62 and 58 im 11 dpo today so will have to wait it out to see xxClick to expand...

Maybe it just needed to clean our systems?


----------



## Just_married

Hey girls, any news from you lot? No news from me, that's me took last tablet last night so fingers crossed. I'm a bit sceptical as this is cycle 11 for us & didn't have many side effects on this first cycle with soy (a bit tired & 1 random headache).

Probably just not wanting to build my hopes up as fed up of being disappointed every cycle.

Anyway, I took 40/80/80/120/120 days 2-6. Fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

Just_married said:


> Hey girls, any news from you lot? No news from me, that's me took last tablet last night so fingers crossed. I'm a bit sceptical as this is cycle 11 for us & didn't have many side effects on this first cycle with soy (a bit tired & 1 random headache).
> 
> Probably just not wanting to build my hopes up as fed up of being disappointed every cycle.
> 
> Anyway, I took 40/80/80/120/120 days 2-6. Fingers crossed for you all xxx

hi just married im on 13dpo been cramping since ovulation seems to have stopped the last few days boobs are tender on the sides i know what you mean about dissapointment every cycle next 1 will be 17 for me but at least i finally ovulated with soy im hoping the witch stays away im cd 22 today which is when af arrived last month i just know she will play with me for a few days then BAM full force fxed for all of us we all deserve it after what we go threw every month xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, any news from you lot? No news from me, that's me took last tablet last night so fingers crossed. I'm a bit sceptical as this is cycle 11 for us & didn't have many side effects on this first cycle with soy (a bit tired & 1 random headache).
> 
> Probably just not wanting to build my hopes up as fed up of being disappointed every cycle.
> 
> Anyway, I took 40/80/80/120/120 days 2-6. Fingers crossed for you all xxx
> 
> hi just married im on 13dpo been cramping since ovulation seems to have stopped the last few days boobs are tender on the sides i know what you mean about dissapointment every cycle next 1 will be 17 for me but at least i finally ovulated with soy im hoping the witch stays away im cd 22 today which is when af arrived last month i just know she will play with me for a few days then BAM full force fxed for all of us we all deserve it after what we go threw every month xxClick to expand...

 cd1 for me:cry:


----------



## Just_married

mrsp1969 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, any news from you lot? No news from me, that's me took last tablet last night so fingers crossed. I'm a bit sceptical as this is cycle 11 for us & didn't have many side effects on this first cycle with soy (a bit tired & 1 random headache).
> 
> Probably just not wanting to build my hopes up as fed up of being disappointed every cycle.
> 
> Anyway, I took 40/80/80/120/120 days 2-6. Fingers crossed for you all xxx
> 
> hi just married im on 13dpo been cramping since ovulation seems to have stopped the last few days boobs are tender on the sides i know what you mean about dissapointment every cycle next 1 will be 17 for me but at least i finally ovulated with soy im hoping the witch stays away im cd 22 today which is when af arrived last month i just know she will play with me for a few days then BAM full force fxed for all of us we all deserve it after what we go threw every month xxClick to expand...
> 
> cd1 for me:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jensha

Hi Just_married!
Nothing much new here! 
I'm on CD10 and waiting to ovulate.
I took my Soy on CD3-7: 160, 180, 200, 200, 200mg
I'm also taking my temperature for the first time. I really like it! 
We'll see what happens!


mrsp1969: :hugs:


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey girls,
CD23 for me, I had a +OPK CD 13 but my temps have been crazy this month so I'm not really sure about anything lol


----------



## Just_married

Rebandy11 said:


> Hey girls,
> CD23 for me, I had a +OPK CD 13 but my temps have been crazy this month so I'm not really sure about anything lol

Fingers & toes crossed for you Reb xxx


----------



## Just_married

Anyone else had nightmares using it? Third night in a row I've had one, each worse than the one before. If it continues I might not use it again x


----------



## mrsp1969

Just_married said:


> Anyone else had nightmares using it? Third night in a row I've had one, each worse than the one before. If it continues I might not use it again x

hi xx i didnt have nightmares it gives me insomnia i really struggle to sleep while taking the soy after the 5 days im fine looks like a sleepless week for me lol xx


----------



## MrsMM24

I'm CD44....

see my chart....


----------



## jensha

@Rebandy11 and @MrsMM24: Fingers crossed for you both!

@Just_married: No nightmares here. I think the only side effects I had was the very first night I ever tried Soy, it made me sleepy. I didn't do it afterwards. :shrug:


----------



## auntylolo

Hello ladies :wave: I'm currently looking into soy to bring my o forward, but I have heard that it can muck up regular cycles. So how many of you have regular cycles with natural ovulation, but use soy to ovulate a little earlier with no problems?


----------



## MrsMM24

auntylolo said:


> Hello ladies :wave: I'm currently looking into soy to bring my o forward, but I have heard that it can muck up regular cycles. So how many of you have regular cycles with natural ovulation, but use soy to ovulate a little earlier with no problems?

That is what I tried this cycle, and I am still waiting to OV.... But everyone is different.... GL


----------



## Twinkle_star

Happy New Year ladies. Its been a while since I have posted as I was taking a break from it all.Its exciting to see so many new names here. 

Hey Poppy, Serenity has sure grown and super cute!!!

I am waiting for my AF to show to start SI this cycle. 

Hope we all get our BPF and have a 2012 baby!!! :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie and good luck to you and everyone else for 2012 :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jensha

auntylolo said:


> Hello ladies :wave: I'm currently looking into soy to bring my o forward, but I have heard that it can muck up regular cycles. So how many of you have regular cycles with natural ovulation, but use soy to ovulate a little earlier with no problems?

I've always had regular cycles about 33-36 days long. When I started TTC, I was clueless and assumed that all women ovulate every month. :dohh:
After a few months, I started monitoring my ovulation and realized I did not ovulate that month. So, the thing is I really don't know if it was a fluke or if I need regular help to ovulate. That's why I started Soy. I'm only on my 2nd cycle. Last month, it didn't mess my cycle. I ovulated 1 day earlier. 

Give it a try! My suggestion is to try only 1 supplement at the time meaning, if you've never tried anything, don't start by taking a bunch of things together. 
Good luck!

@Twinkle_star and @poppy666 :dust: :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## jensha

MrsMM24 said:


> That is what I tried this cycle, and I am still waiting to OV.... But everyone is different.... GL

So you haven't ovulated yet? I'm looking at your chart and don't really know what's going on. :shrug: I'm definitely not an expert though. Do you also use OPKs? It looks like a big raise on CD39.


----------



## Rebandy11

I am currently in the TWW either 9dpo or 11 dpo. My temps dont really agree with my +opk but then again i think the soy iso probably effected my pre-o temps cause they are usually easy to read. Yesterday I had a little tiny bit of brown cm which would have been 8 or 10 dpo. Other symptoms are sore/swollen boobs and slight cramps/pressure. I am having less symptoms then other negative months lol. AF is due in either 3 or 5 days

Oh and I am a regular cycle gal who is giving soy a try. We shall see how it effect my cycle is a few days if Af show. It gave me the worst O pains i have ever had.


----------



## Rebandy11

Cramps started this afternoon, I have been having them for 3 hrs now. They feel like AF cramps but not as intense. I don't think it is AF tho cause it's still too early.


----------



## poppy666

Rebandy11 said:


> Cramps started this afternoon, I have been having them for 3 hrs now. They feel like AF cramps but not as intense. I don't think it is AF tho cause it's still too early.

Have you not tested yet? xx


----------



## Rebandy11

poppy666 said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> Cramps started this afternoon, I have been having them for 3 hrs now. They feel like AF cramps but not as intense. I don't think it is AF tho cause it's still too early.
> 
> Have you not tested yet? xxClick to expand...

Nope, I am only 9 or 11 DPO, my chart was hard to read this month, I think because of the soy cause it is usually easy to read. ButIi had a +OPK so if I go off of that I am 11dpo. I try to hold out as long as possible before I test. It is easier on me to get AF then to see that :bfn: but i probably will here in the next couple days if these cramps keep up. I am still having them.


----------



## MrsMM24

jensha said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> That is what I tried this cycle, and I am still waiting to OV.... But everyone is different.... GL
> 
> So you haven't ovulated yet? I'm looking at your chart and don't really know what's going on. :shrug: I'm definitely not an expert though. Do you also use OPKs? It looks like a big raise on CD39.Click to expand...

*JENSHA* I am not sure that I have. It looks like I have geared up to OV a few times this cycle. I use OPKs as well, I stopped POAS about CD33 because they were all pretty close to pos since starting at CD13 CD30 and 31 they weren't as dark then on CD32 and 33 they were so I quit.... I can't figure this cycle out. I do CM and CP. All things have been all over the place.


----------



## jensha

MrsMM24 said:


> jensha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> That is what I tried this cycle, and I am still waiting to OV.... But everyone is different.... GL
> 
> So you haven't ovulated yet? I'm looking at your chart and don't really know what's going on. :shrug: I'm definitely not an expert though. Do you also use OPKs? It looks like a big raise on CD39.Click to expand...
> 
> *JENSHA* I am not sure that I have. It looks like I have geared up to OV a few times this cycle. I use OPKs as well, I stopped POAS about CD33 because they were all pretty close to pos since starting at CD13 CD30 and 31 they weren't as dark then on CD32 and 33 they were so I quit.... I can't figure this cycle out. I do CM and CP. All things have been all over the place.Click to expand...

That's very confusing. I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## MrsMM24

jensha said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jensha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> That is what I tried this cycle, and I am still waiting to OV.... But everyone is different.... GL
> 
> So you haven't ovulated yet? I'm looking at your chart and don't really know what's going on. :shrug: I'm definitely not an expert though. Do you also use OPKs? It looks like a big raise on CD39.Click to expand...
> 
> *JENSHA* I am not sure that I have. It looks like I have geared up to OV a few times this cycle. I use OPKs as well, I stopped POAS about CD33 because they were all pretty close to pos since starting at CD13 CD30 and 31 they weren't as dark then on CD32 and 33 they were so I quit.... I can't figure this cycle out. I do CM and CP. All things have been all over the place.Click to expand...
> 
> That's very confusing. I'm crossing my fingers for you!Click to expand...

AF Arrived!!! I have NEVER been soooo happy to see AF!


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!


----------



## jensha

*MrsMM24*: usually it sucks to see the witch but I understand your relief! You're done with the weird cycle and I wish you a better one. It would be awesome to have a new baby with almost the same birthday as your DD! :hugs:


----------



## jensha

Hey ladies! How's everyone today? 
Still no sign of early ovulation here. 
I keep taking my B100 complex though. 
My OPKs are negative and my chart is a mess because I've been waking up a few times during the nights for the past few ones. I can't seem to chart at the same time every day. :dohh:


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey girls,
I am thinking about not using soy this month, this cycle my chart was all over the place and I would feel better to see what it is like this month without soy, hopefully that is a good choice, any advice? AF due tomorrow or next day, my ticker is off lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Hi everyone, I am using soy for the first time this cycle.

Days 5-9 and 120mg days 5-7 then 160mg the last 2. I chose these days as I used clomid on TTC cycle 10 with my son and fell the first time days 5-9, 50mg. FX it works! Ive read good things but seem to see a high m/c rate, im not sure if its a connection to soy or not but its worth a try.

We m/c in august and only started "not preventing" in Jan but last month I had a whacky cycle!


----------



## MrsMM24

*JESHA* definitely would be awesome to have a miracle baby concieved bear our angle's due date. Our daughter will love having her siblings b-day near her own, she has waited a while to be a big sister.... I hope that your OV happens soon Hun!:dust:


*REBRANDY* I am actually sitting this cycle out with soy, it is all that I can do to come up with a reason why OV didn't occur or was the latest ever this past cycle. GL to you when you choose:dust:

*DANI* GL,
I hope that you get a very dark BFP!:dust:


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## Rebandy11

AF got me this morning, I am not taking the soy but will be following you girls.
:dust:


----------



## Just_married

Well girls I ovulated 1 day later than usual, which I am pleased about...unfortunately on that very day my hubby decides he wants a night off from BD. 
Could lamp him.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Can I join you ladies? Starting Soy next cycle though.


----------



## Twinkle_star

Hey girls, looks like I won't be joining you all as much as I would have loved to take the SI journey to BFP. Just tested today, as the :witch: hadnt showed in three days and go my :bfp: :D Its very early day yet so I will be lingering around to cheer you all on!!! 

:Dust: to you all


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS TWINKLE!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats Twinkle!!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Twinkle


----------



## jensha

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Can I join you ladies? Starting Soy next cycle though.

Of course!!! Welcome here! Let us know how soy goes for you.




Twinkle_star said:


> Hey girls, looks like I won't be joining you all as much as I would have loved to take the SI journey to BFP. Just tested today, as the :witch: hadnt showed in three days and go my :bfp: :D Its very early day yet so I will be lingering around to cheer you all on!!!
> 
> :Dust: to you all

Congrats Twinkle!!!!!



Rebandy11 said:


> AF got me this morning, I am not taking the soy but will be following you girls.
> :dust:

:hugs:



Just_married said:


> Well girls I ovulated 1 day later than usual, which I am pleased about...unfortunately on that very day my hubby decides he wants a night off from BD.
> Could lamp him.

Oh men sometimes!!! :dohh:


----------



## jensha

I'm starting to think I really messed up my cycle. My temp keeps raising. :shrug: So according to fertilityfriend I would have ovulated a few days ago which would be 1 week earlier. However, my OPKs were negative and I didn't have any ewcm. Actually, I have very very low cm this month. :shrug: We did not BD on time. That just sucks. 

Might be stress though. I decided to quit my shitty job that makes me miserable, but haven't told my boss yet. I'm so stressed out.


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats!!! :)

I am on CD9 and day 5 of Soy, OMG the tummy pains!!! And I am peeing every 5 mins!


----------



## Twinkle_star

jensha said:


> I'm starting to think I really messed up my cycle. My temp keeps raising. :shrug: So according to fertilityfriend I would have ovulated a few days ago which would be 1 week earlier. However, my OPKs were negative and I didn't have any ewcm. Actually, I have very very low cm this month. :shrug: We did not BD on time. That just sucks.
> 
> Might be stress though. I decided to quit my shitty job that makes me miserable, but haven't told my boss yet. I'm so stressed out.

Jensha, SI does change the temperature around a bit hence the opk are the safest as that will pick it up. Its still early days yet...keep tracking with opk and see how you go! Good luck!!!


----------



## poppy666

Twinkle_star said:


> Hey girls, looks like I won't be joining you all as much as I would have loved to take the SI journey to BFP. Just tested today, as the :witch: hadnt showed in three days and go my :bfp: :D Its very early day yet so I will be lingering around to cheer you all on!!!
> 
> :Dust: to you all

Yahhhhhhh congratz sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BusyMomma

I took soy cycle days 5-7 in December. I stopped taking it because it was upsetting my stomach. I don't think i'll try again


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BM wishing you luck

AFM: My cycle are long so hoping that next cycle it won't be with SI


----------



## BusyMomma

Can someone help me figure out this dosing? Here's the link to the SI I got. https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1098

I can't figure out how many mg is in one of the pills. If you look under Supplement Facts it says the serving size is 4 tablets and that's 400 mg of soy protein isolate. so I took that as each tablet is 100 mg but now I'm thinking that's not right. Above that it says this: 

SOY BEAN EXTRACT (SOYLIFE)(SEED) (STD. TO 3% ISOFLAVONES 70 MG, PROVIDING: GENISTEIN 7 MG, DIADZEIN 35 MG, GLYCETEIN 21 MG)

Does that mean it's 70 mg? So between 4 pills that would be 17.5 mg each...which can't be right. I have no idea how much to take!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Hoping AF will come soon so I can try soy! :) My doctor also JUST put me on metformin, so i'm really hoping this next cycle will be the one!


----------



## jensha

Twinkle_star said:


> jensha said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think I really messed up my cycle. My temp keeps raising. :shrug: So according to fertilityfriend I would have ovulated a few days ago which would be 1 week earlier. However, my OPKs were negative and I didn't have any ewcm. Actually, I have very very low cm this month. :shrug: We did not BD on time. That just sucks.
> 
> Might be stress though. I decided to quit my shitty job that makes me miserable, but haven't told my boss yet. I'm so stressed out.
> 
> Jensha, SI does change the temperature around a bit hence the opk are the safest as that will pick it up. Its still early days yet...keep tracking with opk and see how you go! Good luck!!!Click to expand...

oh!!! I didn't know that! Thank you *Twinkle* for the info!
My temp got back way down this morning. I'm so confused! :shrug:

Congrats again for the BFP! Can you remain us what you did this cycle?


----------



## jensha

BusyMomma said:


> Can someone help me figure out this dosing? Here's the link to the SI I got. https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1098
> 
> I can't figure out how many mg is in one of the pills. If you look under Supplement Facts it says the serving size is 4 tablets and that's 400 mg of soy protein isolate. so I took that as each tablet is 100 mg but now I'm thinking that's not right. Above that it says this:
> 
> SOY BEAN EXTRACT (SOYLIFE)(SEED) (STD. TO 3% ISOFLAVONES 70 MG, PROVIDING: GENISTEIN 7 MG, DIADZEIN 35 MG, GLYCETEIN 21 MG)
> 
> Does that mean it's *70 mg? So between 4 pills that would be 17.5 mg *each...which can't be right. I have no idea how much to take!

This is right. 1 pill would be 17.5 mg
My Soy brand is different (Estrosoy) but it works like yours.
In mine it says:
Fermented Soy, dried 6.0% extract (bean)	
670mg (containing 40mg total isoflavones)
and the serving size is 2 pills. So each pill is 20 mg of isoflavones.


----------



## Twinkle_star

jensha said:


> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jensha said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think I really messed up my cycle. My temp keeps raising. :shrug: So according to fertilityfriend I would have ovulated a few days ago which would be 1 week earlier. However, my OPKs were negative and I didn't have any ewcm. Actually, I have very very low cm this month. :shrug: We did not BD on time. That just sucks.
> 
> Might be stress though. I decided to quit my shitty job that makes me miserable, but haven't told my boss yet. I'm so stressed out.
> 
> Jensha, SI does change the temperature around a bit hence the opk are the safest as that will pick it up. Its still early days yet...keep tracking with opk and see how you go! Good luck!!!Click to expand...
> 
> oh!!! I didn't know that! Thank you *Twinkle* for the info!
> My temp got back way down this morning. I'm so confused! :shrug:
> 
> Congrats again for the BFP! Can you remain us what you did this cycle?Click to expand...

Hi Jensha, Thanks I am very excited but also a little apprehensive as I hope this is a sticky bean!!! 

I actually didn't try SI this cycle as I had issues with my DH not wanting another baby, so I took a break to use the time to convince him otherwise. The time that I did try i was on 3-7 (3-5 100mg and 6-7 150mg). I missed my fertile period as that was when DH started to have second thoughts. 

There are quite a few here that can let you know their experiences and stories - the earlier post are actually quite interesting to read as well and some of the ladies do call in to say "Hi" sometimes. My suggestion is to continue to OPK and BD every second night as SI can bring O early or later than your normal cycle and can shorten or lengthen it too. Good Luck hon...all the best. :dust:


----------



## Twinkle_star

jensha said:


> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jensha said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think I really messed up my cycle. My temp keeps raising. :shrug: So according to fertilityfriend I would have ovulated a few days ago which would be 1 week earlier. However, my OPKs were negative and I didn't have any ewcm. Actually, I have very very low cm this month. :shrug: We did not BD on time. That just sucks.
> 
> Might be stress though. I decided to quit my shitty job that makes me miserable, but haven't told my boss yet. I'm so stressed out.
> 
> Jensha, SI does change the temperature around a bit hence the opk are the safest as that will pick it up. Its still early days yet...keep tracking with opk and see how you go! Good luck!!!Click to expand...
> 
> oh!!! I didn't know that! Thank you *Twinkle* for the info!
> My temp got back way down this morning. I'm so confused! :shrug:
> 
> Congrats again for the BFP! Can you remain us what you did this cycle?Click to expand...




poppy666 said:


> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, looks like I won't be joining you all as much as I would have loved to take the SI journey to BFP. Just tested today, as the :witch: hadnt showed in three days and go my :bfp: :D Its very early day yet so I will be lingering around to cheer you all on!!!
> 
> :Dust: to you all
> 
> Yahhhhhhh congratz sweetie :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Poppy! How are you? x


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies, those who have re back on this thread will have seen me before. I have tries soy a couple of cycles and back in april last year got my bfp on a soy cycle. Sadly this ended in a missed miscarriage. Have taken soy since with no luck. Hopefully this cycle things will change and I have decided to give it another go. Doing cd 3-7 I started last night 160mg and the rest I think I am going to play by ear. I am not temping as soy does tend to make my temps erratic I am armed mealy with my brand new Clear Blue Fertility monitor and a very willing and eager OH.


----------



## jjnn20

Hi, i came of the pill 5months ago but have only had 2 cycles the first from the withdrawal bleed was 53 od 39 and then od 62 od 77 anf am now currently on day 20 and really worried that ive got up to a months wait to even ovulate. Do you think if i took Soy now it would encourage od to come sooner or do you have to take it at the begining of cycle after Af? 

I just want to be regular and have more than 2chances to get a Bfp in 6months!


----------



## debzie

Ok scrap my last post looks like im not going to do soy thid cycle as i have been chosen to take part in a clearblue trial. One of the conditions is not on fetility drugs and have to give daily urine samples. Don't eamt to screw up the oestrodol results. Oh well. x


----------



## CdnEquestrian

debzie - You should do a journal about the trial. It sounds interesting. What are they testing for? :)

Maybe you won't need the soy. ;)


----------



## debzie

Keep meaning to start a journal. They are looking into early pregnancy hormones starting at conception cycle. I probably shpuldnot have but i have taken my soy tonight. Some women have naturalky high estogen levels. Really want to give soy another go.


----------



## Dani Rose

I think I o'd yday, strong pain on my left side and down my leg?!?! HAd EWCM the days leading up and none today. Opk is lighter today, eeeeek excited to test haha! 

GL everyone! x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rose YAY for O


----------



## Dani Rose

Is it normal to have AF type pain after O? I feel so dizzy today too. Worrying myself sick over side effects lol!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL, Rose just relax hun...


----------



## Just_married

Grrr, have ended up with a painful bout of Costochondritis, haven't had it for 17 months so don't know if soy has triggered anything (it's inflammation of rib cartilage, every breath is agony).


----------



## poppy666

Just make sure it is that and not a blood clot sweetie, i had a pulmonary embolism 3yrs ago and breathing was agony x


----------



## Just_married

poppy666 said:


> Just make sure it is that and not a blood clot sweetie, i had a pulmonary embolism 3yrs ago and breathing was agony x

No worries, past twice I have had this pain & they sent me to hospital for xray to make sure it wasn't PE, thankfully this time my doc could diagnose it without hospital this time & it's not a life threatening condition, just bloody sore lol. Thanks for suggesting that tho, shows you're looking after me ;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just_married hope you feel better soon and your dr. find out this time


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im starting soy tomorrow :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im starting soy tomorrow :)

Good luck hun


----------



## debzie

Just took my last dose of soy so lets see what happens. Af has officially flown out and CM is already becoming more watery as it usually does with soy. Boobs are massive and I have has some night sweats. I used to think that soy delayed my ov but I have had later ov days on none soy cycles since. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm having AF cramps And I do not know why either.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks Poppy. Hows serenity doing? has the colic eased yet. x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah colic gone just unsettled during day with the reflux :dohh:


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!! 
How is everyone?

I have a question....is it ok to take soy 3 cycles in a row?


----------



## debzie

I have only ever taken it for two cycles as high levels of oestrogen over more than this can cause cysts to develop. I know many do as you can with clomid. I never wanted to take the risk.


----------



## Stinas

I dont know what to do. I dont want cysts...should I skip a cycle? I just dont want a long cycle again. I am getting the HSG done on tuesday so I dont know if that alone will give me a normal cycle. 
I was planning on starting tonight CD3-7.


----------



## BusyMomma

I wouldn't take anything if you're going to do the HSG this month. It could mess with the results or you/your dr wouldn't know how effective it was. I'd try to take this month off and see how the HSG works so you can give it a fair trial.


----------



## Just_married

My AF due Sunday (hubby's birthday) and tried a test this morn, bfn. Not holding out much hope. Also received appt for FS clinic with stern warning that it would be diagnosis only as I'm too old for any intervention. Sigh!


----------



## Stinas

BusyMomma said:


> I wouldn't take anything if you're going to do the HSG this month. It could mess with the results or you/your dr wouldn't know how effective it was. I'd try to take this month off and see how the HSG works so you can give it a fair trial.

Thats what I was afraid of! 
Do you think being on it for 3 cycles could have helped regulate me somewhat or do you think I will end up back where I started?


----------



## debzie

Some women's cycles do regulate themselves with soy. Fingers crossed.

Justmarried that is so unfair. I have just started testing had my initial bloods dpne all normal now eaiting on an ultrasound before my gp will refer me to a fs....again with the warning there will ne no interventions as allready have a daughter. So unfair.


----------



## poppy666

Debz dont let them flob you off, i already had 3 boys with my ex hubby and me and OH had been trying for 6yrs 'well ntnp' but nothing, we had all the tests and nothing wrong ' Unexplained Infertility' so i stood my ground and told them i knew we was entitled to 3 shots at IVF under the NHS and we was referred to a FS, was ready to start ISCI but i suffered a Pulmonary Embolism so treatment went on hold for 6mths whilst i was on Warfarin for blood clot, but 5days after i came off that we concieved Korben naturally then Serenity :cloud9:


----------



## debzie

Thanks poppy think I will stand my ground. x


----------



## Just_married

As you know this is my 1st cycle with soy. My ticker says day 2 but I'm actually stull waiting for AF, should have arrived yesterday. Don't hold out much hop tho as did poas on Saturday & yesterday with bfn & had some cramping & I have zero symptoms, but on the plus side it was my hubby's birthday yesterday & it was good not to have bad news, we had a great day!


----------



## xxSaffyxx

I need to add my experience of soy........................

I usually OV CD17-19 and didnt OV till CD25 when I first took Soy.
Thought it would correct itself this month by not taking them but im currently on CD21 and still no OV - not impressed.

Dunno whether to leave it to correct itself or maybe take AC?? Im worried about taking anything else now tho :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Saffy Hope you O soon hun And welcome


----------



## Bride2b

Hi ladies I just wanted advice really. I followed this thread almost a year ago now & actually tried soy. I got my BFP in August but 10 weeks ago I lost my precious baby boy at 19 weeks. This is my first cycle since my loss and currently at CD 32 & 10 DPO. Before my pregnancy I had 28-29 day cycles and a LP of approx 12 days. So I ordered some soy to see if I can get my OV back to 'normal' and make some lovely big strong eggs!

Can anyone remind me or tell me what days are best to take them and what doesage? Does anyone know of successful days/doses that results in a BFP? This may sound like I am asking for you to give me a magic spell or something. I dont think I can begin to heal from my loss until I get my rainbow. 

Poppy666 I dont know if you remember me, but I remember you getting your BFP. (were you on the CBFM thread too)

Just wanted to wish you all lots of luck & baby dust xxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww sweetie im so sorryfor your loss that must of been so hard, i know mine was and i was only 9wks :hugs::hugs: Did you find out why?

I took mine on cd3-7 2nd time and dosage 160mg's then 200mg last two days x


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks for replying,they found no reason why I lost him. My waters broke & 8 hours later I gave birth. No infection was found,my cervix appeared fine (although I have now found out they cant tell the length from an examination so it's something I will push to be monitored in the future,they have said they'll do a TVS to measure my cervix at 12 wks, but think they need to do more than one measurement to see if it's changing). The good thing is I have nothing wrong so it shouldn't happen again, although this doesn't help with the fact that my precious little boy is gone. I just need to be pregnant again,not to replace him but I feel empty & that a piece of me is now missing. 

I just hope soy can bring forward ov & make a lovely egg, I must write that doseage down otherwise I'll forget,my memory has been terrible since I got pregnant,I just can't remember anything! Xx


----------



## poppy666

Can understand the feeling of emptiness, i felt robbed cos i hadnt done anything wrong etc.... i was adament once af arrived id do everything to concieve again, glad i did or i wouldnt have Serenity now :hugs::hugs: you keep trying sweetie you'll get your rainbow baby, did you name your son?


----------



## BusyMomma

Did you take soy the month you got your BFP with your son? Just curious. So sorry to hear about your loss hun, that had to have been soooo hard :(


----------



## Stinas

Bride2b - Sorry about your loss...i cant imagine how you feel! Good luck with Soy again! fx!


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks ladies, I took soy 3 cycles then had a month off & that was the month we conceived him. Yes we named him Bertie. It all happened so fast it just all seemed so surreal! 
I just can't wait to get AF now to start trying again,my cycle has gone mad! Ff has changed my ov day for the 4th time and I've gone back to 5DPO when I thought I was 11dpo! Doesn't look like AF will be here anytime soon.

Has anyone else been successful with soy? Or how long have you all been ttc with soy?x


----------



## foquita

hi girls, i hope you dont mind me joining? I'm going to be trying soy this cycle for the first time, I'm going to take 120mg on CD3, 160mg on CD4 and 200mg CD5-7, is that ok for a first time? :) 

I'm CD1, just finished a 77 day cycle which I'm 90% sure was anovulatory so I'm REALLY hoping that soy can help me :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I say go with 80mg then 120mg and the last three days 160mg soy does crate cyst hun if you didn't know that


----------



## foquita

ok, thanks :) is that what you did? 

I just read through other threads and got those amounts :)


----------



## foquita

is it ok to drink alcohol when taking soy or will it make it less effective? my first day taking it will be friday and it's my friend's birthday night out :( I don't mind not drinking but I don't really want to draw attention to myself for not drinking :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL, that's when you have a club soda put in a wine glass your friends won't even notice then differences


----------



## Stinas

foquita - I drank while on Soy. I dont think it really matters.


----------



## debzie

I tended to take soy just before I went to bed with a big glass ofwater all in one go. Have took it when i had a drink. 

Well I got my peak today on my clearblue fertility monitor so i will be oving in the next day or so. No change to ov date.


----------



## Stinas

debzie - Yay for O!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay for O bedzie


----------



## foquita

yay stinas that's great, i had a google and someone on another forum said it was fine to drink as well so I'll just go for it :) 

yay for O debzie :D


----------



## Bride2b

yay for OV Debzie!! get :sex: woo hoo!!!

Just a question, is there certain days when its best to take soy if you want to bring OV forward? Or is it a case of luck of the draw type thing? If I took it 2-6 would it bring OV earlier do you think? xx :flower:


----------



## debzie

Bride2 1-5 or 2-6 can result on more eggs that are less mature so technically it could however when i took it 2-6 it did not bring mine forward think i ovd cd 19 but spotted more. I know our soy guru poppy ovd on cd 10 her bfp.cycle taking it 3-7. X


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I think i'm going to try soy to bring on AF, since they said that they would normally prescribe clomid (yeah, not provera) to bring on AF here, since it obviously means I haven't ovulated.

It could be effing up my cycles even more....but i'm just so sick of this.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-you-doctor-filling-my-doctor-no-af-rant.html


----------



## poppy666

Debz is right i ov'd on CD10 'early' taking on CD3-7. Ov'd late CD18 taking it on CD2-6. Both gave me my BFP tho :hugs:

Debz hope you been getting plenty of bedding in :haha:


----------



## BusyMomma

Wehn I took soy CD 5-7 (stopped taking it as I got sick) I O'd on CD12.


----------



## Bride2b

Thank you ladies,I want eggs mature enough to fertilise so cd 3 looks good to me! Well AF arrived tonight,not sure if I should call this CD1 or not, I know you wouldn't if it was just spotting but this is proper full on witchiness!!! Should I still count tomorrow as cd1 as it will be the first full day? I used to get spotting before so I've not had this before but my cycle has gone crazy since my loss!xx


----------



## poppy666

Not sure how other women count as cd1 but i always counted cd1 once i saw any blood :shrug:


----------



## Bride2b

I'll stick it in FF so that will be cd1 I guess as that won't register whether it's morning or night so I guess today is cd1 then x thank you,so I guess in 2 days I can start with the soy! I'm so glad I'm here at this stage,I feel one step closer to my rainbow x


----------



## foquita

bride2b I'm CD2 today too! so I think we'll be taking our soy together :) how much are you planning on doing? 

really really hope you get your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Oh cool a soy buddy! I'm going to take 160, then 200 the last 2 days as poppy recommended,going to take soy 3-7.
How many cycles have you been taking soy or is this your first?xx


----------



## debzie

So sorry bride that the witch came I know how you feel. I've ditched temping as my temps stress me out. I always argue with the ov day ff gave me. Im lucky i suppose doing the clear blue trial really like my fertility monitor. Opks are good too for pinpointing ov especually when we have such irregular cycles. Good luck with the soy. X

Afm yeah think we have beaten our record got bding. Ff from my monitor puts me a 1dpo so try and oersuade oh to bd again today. Then relax into the tww.


----------



## foquita

this is my first time, my shortest cycle was 53 days and longest was 77 :( that was my last cycle. I'm really hoping the soy can help me because it's so frustrating especially since I have had all my hormones checked and they came back as 'normal'! :(

I think I'm going to do 80, 120, 160, 160, 200...what do you think? CD3-7 so starting tomorrow. 

I feel really positive about this cycle :) I'll be happy even to have a shorter cycle to be honest.


----------



## Just_married

This was my first month trying soy. I tried a relatively small dose to try it 40/80/80/120/120 unfortunately it didnt work for me, although I did have a 28 day cycle instead of a 26. I don't know if it's linked, but the cramps and dragging pain I have this AF has been much worse than previous, just a warning for other first timers to maybe stock up on the painkillers just in case.

As we have a clinic appt next week we are not trying soy again any time soon, we want the test results to be true and not influenced by anything i take. We also decided due to the emotional effect 11 cycles of disappointment have brought that we will be ntnp from now on. No opk, no hpt, not even keeping dates (except for the clinic) so wont be on here much or on testing threads as we are going to focus on work, family and everything else. It's just too hard sometimes.

Best of luck to all you others, I am delighted for the bfps and wish all the best for those still waiting,

love JM x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> this is my first time, my shortest cycle was 53 days and longest was 77 :( that was my last cycle. I'm really hoping the soy can help me because it's so frustrating especially since I have had all my hormones checked and they came back as 'normal'! :(
> 
> I think I'm going to do 80, 120, 160, 160, 200...what do you think? CD3-7 so starting tomorrow.
> 
> I feel really positive about this cycle :) I'll be happy even to have a shorter cycle to be honest.

That seems like an really good dose since you are a first time user right?


----------



## foquita

yeah I'm a first time user :D thanks hotpink, I'll go for that then :) xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

There are so many different doses like in mg's mine SI is 50mg per pill so I'm going for 50mg, 50mg, 100, 150mg, 150mg because soy can make cyst and I'm known to have cyst so the low dose is just to see how my body go with it


----------



## Bride2b

Just_married said:


> This was my first month trying soy. I tried a relatively small dose to try it 40/80/80/120/120 unfortunately it didnt work for me, although I did have a 28 day cycle instead of a 26. I don't know if it's linked, but the cramps and dragging pain I have this AF has been much worse than previous, just a warning for other first timers to maybe stock up on the painkillers just in case.
> 
> As we have a clinic appt next week we are not trying soy again any time soon, we want the test results to be true and not influenced by anything i take. We also decided due to the emotional effect 11 cycles of disappointment have brought that we will be ntnp from now on. No opk, no hpt, not even keeping dates (except for the clinic) so wont be on here much or on testing threads as we are going to focus on work, family and everything else. It's just too hard sometimes.
> 
> Best of luck to all you others, I am delighted for the bfps and wish all the best for those still waiting,
> 
> love JM x

I stopped doing everything I was doing TTC last time and got my BFP. I swear its because I stopped stressing. I think I needed to do a few months of CBFM to know roughly when I ov'd, I just made sure we BD in that 'fertile' time just in case and bam a BFP. I was NTNP really as thought if we got pg that month it would be too close to our wedding. I would have definately gone back to preventing if we hadnt have got pg. Sadly I lost my baby at 19 weeks, so I am back to square one trying to work out whats happening with my body. OV is happening later than it did before....so hopefully Soy will sort that out & my CBFM will show me when I ov, then hopefully I can ditch the temping as its a pain in the arse and just adds stress to it all.

Good luck xx


----------



## poppy666

I think with regards to dosage ive seen many women getting their BFPs taking large and small dosages, there is no wrong or right way think its just pure luck. Just bare in mind 100mg's of Soy is equivalent to 50mg's of Clomid. :hugs:


Oh and id recommend Preseed too x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks for the info Poppy


----------



## Bride2b

Day one of soy today for me.....lets see how its goes! x

Just had my first 'conception reflexology' too, so hopefully all these things will help in my little ttc journey x


----------



## foquita

ooohhh keep me updated on the reflexology! I would love to have it :) when I've passed my driving test and have a bit more money left over from not paying for the lessons I'm going to go for either reflexology or acupuncture :) I'm interested to see how good it is for you!

I had 80mg of soy this morning :)


----------



## poppy666

Good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Good luck ladies!!!
I love Soy! I am taking a break from it this cycle to see if it fixed my cycles and to have a natural cycle after my HSG.


----------



## debzie

Good luck ladies. 

Bride 2 I am now taking the same approach. Temping just cused me more stress so I am just using cbfm. I am well and truely in the tww. Cm back to creamy so now its just a waiting game. Off work next week so better get some jobs lined up so.it doesnot drag.


----------



## Bride2b

Good luck Debzie! 3 DPO I see, wow yes your going to have to keep busy this next week to try and keep your mind off of it!

I considered ditching the temping but I joined FF for 90 days last week, so what the hell I'll stick with it until I 'learn' my cycles again. I only joined so I could compare my charts to others who were pg as it looked like my chart was going triphasic. Hey ho never mind!

My cbfm I got from ebay is all reset ready to go! I tool 120mg of soy last night, going to take 160 today & tomorrow then 200. I wondered if going straight from nothing to 160 would be a bit much....so thought that was better to do.Who knows?
I'm going to try and keep nice and chilled out. I have ordered a hot stone burner and some ylang ylang to put in it so I can have that on at home to try & keep myself nice and relaxed so my body is ready to make a baby!!! ha ha


----------



## debzie

I'm going to yry and relax this tww i know we did all we could bd wise. Know where you coming from with ff i signed up for a year again so have 400+ days lol. The pregnancy tracker is good that you get in eith your subscription. 

Perfect starting dose of soy...I have tried all combos now.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CD1 and 2 more days to try soy this cycle


----------



## RAFCHICK541

We've been TTC for 6 cycles and no luck yet so I decided to try soy after reading this thread. Today is CD8 for me - I took soy CD4-8 120, 160, 160, 200 and 200mg! FX for a strong healthy egg!


----------



## Bride2b

RAFCHICK541 said:


> We've been TTC for 6 cycles and no luck yet so I decided to try soy after reading this thread. Today is CD8 for me - I took soy CD4-8 120, 160, 160, 200 and 200mg! FX for a strong healthy egg!

:hi: RAFCHICK thats the dosage I am going to be taking except I'm doing 3-7. Good luck xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome RAFCHICK


----------



## debzie

Welcome rafchick. good luck.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone today?


----------



## debzie

Good thanks hotpink...how's you? Any side effects or effects yet. 

I'm struggling already with tww going toooo slow. Wishing my life away.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No, cd3 not here yet, but I'm good though.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Good luck to you bride2b! Have you noticed any side effects, I'm on cd9 now and the only thing I noticed was it made me feel like I was getting a head cold, no head aches just that weird pressure feeling when you're coming down with it.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Hotpink_Mom said:


> :hi: Welcome RAFCHICK


Thank you :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Welcome RAFCHICK
> 
> 
> Thank you :happydance:Click to expand...

Your most Welcome


----------



## foquita

I'm on my second last day of soy and my head is banging! :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

foquita said:


> I'm on my second last day of soy and my head is banging! :(

I'm sorry your head hurts.


----------



## Bride2b

No side effects so far ladies,I've been taking them before bed as I heard this was a good idea as they can cause headaches xx


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Bride2b said:


> No side effects so far ladies,I've been taking them before bed as I heard this was a good idea as they can cause headaches xx

I did the same. I'm now impatiently waiting to O!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

How is everyone doing? CD11 here and I woke up to EWCM my +OPK this morning! Happy Valentines day, it's time for :sex: :happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

Wow RAF chic! thats early, lucky you! Maybe if you get a BFP this month it'll be a valentines baby xxx

CD 7 for me....low reading on my CBFM, last day of soy for me then I start SMEP tomorrow! I hope I get lots of ewcm this month as I am taking EPO xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Today is my first day of Soy ladies


----------



## Stinas

Yay hotpink!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So far so good with it I don't feel so tired/sleepy with soy


----------



## Stinas

I took it at night and felt fine...once and a while I had mild headaches...no big deal.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Honestly,but nok on wood no headache for me yet


----------



## debzie

Glad you have no. side effects hotpink i always get j
headaches and hot flushes. X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

And this just my first day taking them


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Bride2b said:


> Wow RAF chic! thats early, lucky you! Maybe if you get a BFP this month it'll be a valentines baby xxx
> 
> CD 7 for me....low reading on my CBFM, last day of soy for me then I start SMEP tomorrow! I hope I get lots of ewcm this month as I am taking EPO xx

I have short cycles so when I O (not often) I would normally O around CD13/14, not too early for me I guess to O CD11 or 12. Fingers and toes crossed for a BFP for us both!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Glad to hear no side effects for you Hotpink, I didn't have any either which makes me wonder if I took a high enough dose lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

What was your dose CHICK


----------



## RAFCHICK541

I took 120, 160, 160, 200 and 200


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Bride2B is taking the same dose as I took


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Some of us just have different effect on us i think


----------



## Bride2b

I think I ended up taking 160 in the end yesterday! I got into bed and though 'oh god how many did I take?' I have such a shit memory & concentration span! So in that case I took 120, 120, 160, 200 & 160! Doh!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Second Day Ladies I feel great beside a darn cold


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Some of us just have different effect on us i think

I think the soy might have messed me up, I've had none of my usual O symptoms despite getting a bfp on my opk on Tuesday! I guess I could still ovulate today but I've had no cramps and my cm is back to creamy and co is lower, firm and closed!! FX for a temp spike tomorrow but Im not holding my breathe :-(

How are you feeling, hopefully still no side effects?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I took Soy 150mg last cycle and had absolutely no results - didn't ovulate at all. 

This cycle I did Clomid 50mg and ovulated on CD21.

So, if you don't ovulate on Soy don't count out a low dose of Clomid. Just my 2 cents. :)


----------



## Hope08

BabyBumpAhead, I'm so glad you said this! I tried Soy a couple of cycles ago and it didn't help me O. I haven't O'd for 8 or so months. I'm going to start Clomid 50 MG CD 3-7 after AF gets here. If I don't start in the next week, I'll be starting Provera to jumpstart it. I really hope the Clomid helps me!


----------



## debzie

Morning soy ladies how are things.

I am now 9 dpo and couldnot resist testing last night and this morning. The problem is. I have clearblue tests that I got in my trial pack. I am getting lines but dont trust blue dye tests after many women on here have been given false positives. Will have to go out and buy a pink dye i think. Wish me luck.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

debzie said:


> Morning soy ladies how are things.
> 
> I am now 9 dpo and couldnot resist testing last night and this morning. The problem is. I have clearblue tests that I got in my trial pack. I am getting lines but dont trust blue dye tests after many women on here have been given false positives. Will have to go out and buy a pink dye i think. Wish me luck.

I've heard the same about blue dye tests but I've also seen then where they are definitely bfp. Good luck and FX for a bfp on a pink test. Keep us updated!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

So I woke up last night with strong ovulation cramps and got a nice temp spike this morning so I think the soy worked. Hopefully I'll get confirmation in a couple of days, FX my temps stay up!


----------



## debzie

Yeah for ovulation raf chick. 

Bfn on superdrug hpt this afternoon will keep poas.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Thanks debzie...keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust: to all

AFM- cd7 and last day of soy tomorrow


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hope08 said:


> BabyBumpAhead, I'm so glad you said this! I tried Soy a couple of cycles ago and it didn't help me O. I haven't O'd for 8 or so months. I'm going to start Clomid 50 MG CD 3-7 after AF gets here. If I don't start in the next week, I'll be starting Provera to jumpstart it. I really hope the Clomid helps me!

Exactly what I did (except I didn't go 8 months before getting the Clomid - I'm impatient like you wouldn't believe lol). Prometrium (similar to Provera) to bring on a period, Clomid CD2-CD6, ovulated on CD21, now 8dpo. :rolleyes:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Just wondering how things are going, any news?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Today was my last day of soy for this cycle.


----------



## Hope08

BabyBumpAhead, I would have gotten on Clomid sooner, but I don't have insurance so it costs a lot of money to go to the OB for the first time, get bloodwork, etc. before they will give it to me. If I would have been able to afford it, I would have went this past summer... I'm very impatient too LOL


----------



## debzie

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Just wondering how things are going, any news?

Got my BFP this morning. 11dpo and really faint but there,

Another soy baby is cooking.:happydance::dust::dust::dust: To all
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 007.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 6









new phone pics 009.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats debzie


----------



## debzie

Thanks hotpink. x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome hun


----------



## RAFCHICK541

debzie said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering how things are going, any news?
> 
> Got my BFP this morning. 11dpo and really faint but there,
> 
> Another soy baby is cooking.:happydance::dust::dust::dust: To allClick to expand...

Yay!! Congratulations debzie :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

I'm 3dpo now, FF confirmed ovulation and gave me crosshairs. Going to try and hold out until 10dpo to test!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you CHICK


----------



## debzie

Thanks rafchick and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ladies check out my chart please has any of you had any type of temp like mine your first cycle of soy?


----------



## debzie

My temps wete typically lower with soy pre ov. Could be erratic too but i see from previous cycles your temps can be erratic think the soy has exaggerated that. Good sign its working.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you debzie


----------



## foquita

congratulations debzie :kiss: happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Just_married

Hotpink I've noticed a few ladies say they stop temping whilst taking soy as it can give diff temp readings. Just thought I'd mention it x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just_married said:


> Hotpink I've noticed a few ladies say they stop temping whilst taking soy as it can give diff temp readings. Just thought I'd mention it x

Thank you for shearing that


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Ladies.
Can i join you're soy thread? I've been on here before way back but didn't get my BFP :cry:. I took a much needed break from TTC & now i'm back with more determination than ever to make my dreams come true :cloud9:. I have irregular AF(anything from 23 days to 30 days :wacko:). I also have a low AMH result of 4.2 but i use the CBFM & i get my peak so i presume i still ovulate(also back peak up with CB smiley :) ).
While i was on soy before i really felt like there was something going on in my ovaries which i'd NEVER felt before & it was reassuring :cloud9: i'm hoping this time to produce some strong healthy eggs.
I'm planning on doing days 3-7 starting at 150mg then 200mg the last 2 days :winkwink:.

I've ordered my soy & got a BOGOF deal on them :happydance:,now just waiting on the :witch: bitch to fly in which i know she will cos i've had cramps for 3 days now so know she's not far away :cry:. Just want her to arrive(can't believe i said that lol :haha:) so i can get onto the soy & get my 2012 BFP:cloud9:

Sorry post is so long :blush:


----------



## Bride2b

Good luck!

Its my first month on soy (3-7 I took - 120,160,160,200,200) keeping fingers crossed its going to work for me! xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome shellie31


----------



## shellie31

Thank you Bride & good luck to you too:hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Thanks Hotpink :hugs:
What cycle days did you do & how much?. Haven't had time to go back & read :coffee: it all :blush:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Cd3-7 100,100,150,150,200 and this is my first cycle i'm on cd10 now.


----------



## debzie

Hi shellie ad welcome. I too was here way back when. I did cd 3-7 160,160,160 then 200 for the two days. Good luck hun. I got my bfp at 9 dpo. X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think I have O'ed


----------



## debzie

Yeah for ovulation hotpink. x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank debzie not sure though temp needs to conform it still, but my opk sure did


----------



## shellie31

Debzie. Thanks for the welcome hun & CONGRATULATIONS:cloud9:. Yeah it was about the end of 2010,start of 2011 that i was last on here doing the soy,hopefully it works this time :winkwink:

Hotpink. YAY for ovulation :happydance:. Now go & get some :sex:.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We are on a broke :haha:


----------



## shellie31

Hotpink_Mom said:


> We are on a broke :haha:

D'you mean break or are you broke? lol :rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

shellie31 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> We are on a broke :haha:
> 
> D'you mean break or are you broke? lol :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG, damn spell check meant break.. I hope I'm not broke :rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

And besides my temp rised again :happydance:


----------



## shellie31

YAY for temp rise & not being broke lol :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: Shellie your so funny. Got another +opk this morning grr but i did compair it to cd8 not even close today is the day.


----------



## shellie31

Thanks Hotpink, happy to make you laugh lol :rofl:.
That's great getting a positive opk today :happydance:,at least you know your ovulating even if you are on a break this cycle.
Just noticed in your signature that last cycle was a long one & you didn't ovulate till later on. Did you not take soy last cycle? Oh & what does Cassava cycle mean? 
Sorry for all the questions :blush:but i'm a nosy mare lol :haha:
:mamafy:= me.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

shellie31 said:


> Thanks Hotpink, happy to make you laugh lol :rofl:.
> That's great getting a positive opk today :happydance:,at least you know your ovulating even if you are on a break this cycle.
> Just noticed in your signature that last cycle was a long one & you didn't ovulate till later on. Did you not take soy last cycle? Oh & what does Cassava cycle mean?
> Sorry for all the questions :blush:but i'm a nosy mare lol :haha:
> :mamafy:= me.

This is my first cycle with soy and cassava 

Cassava


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - Do you still take the cassava even after you O?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hotpink - what does and CD's do you take the Cassava? DH and I would love to have twins


----------



## poppy666

Miss Redknob said:


> Hotpink - what does and CD's do you take the Cassava? DH and I would love to have twins

Nice to see you online, hope your ok sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Poppy doing ok, just waiting for our follow up appointment next friday to see the OB to get the chromosome test results for the baby :)

How are you? Serenity is so big now and I love the pic of her in your soggy

Took Soy Iso again this current cycle to see if I get a :bfp: again


----------



## poppy666

Will you let me know how your appointment goes, hoping everything comes back ok.

Yes she 16wks tomorrow and a diva already :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Will do, I am hoping that the baby was either Balanced or Normal.

She is just gorgeous and Korben is growing up to be a fine young man.


----------



## poppy666

Yes he's hitting the terrible two's as we speak lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope they pass nice and quick. I have an 11yr old sister and her's was the terrible 3's she was a nightmare :haha:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Just checking in - nothing to report just the same old 2ww blues, I'm going to start testing Sunday 10dpo! How are all the soy ladies doing, any news?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Think I'm ovulating


----------



## shellie31

Miss Redknob said:


> Hotpink - what does and CD's do you take the Cassava? DH and I would love to have twins

I was wondering the same thing Hotpink? i'd love to have twins :oneofeach: :cloud9:. I'm in Scotland so would i be able to get it online from e-bay or amazon?


----------



## foquita

I wish I was charting now so I could confirm ovulation! I'm CD16 today and the last day or two I've had cramps :( I'm hoping it's ovulation but to be honest I'm not getting my hopes up because my last cycle was 77 days and I've been diagnosed with PCOS :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

shellie31 said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink - what does and CD's do you take the Cassava? DH and I would love to have twins
> 
> I was wondering the same thing Hotpink? i'd love to have twins :oneofeach: :cloud9:. I'm in Scotland so would i be able to get it online from e-bay or amazon?Click to expand...

Cassava

It is cheaper if you buy it from the site then ebay or amazon hun. 
I'm a cheap a$$ so I know


From the site>How long will this product take to arrive?


The shipping time is usually 3-5 business days for the USA 5-10 days for Canada, and about 2 weeks internationally.


----------



## shellie31

Hotpink. Thanks hun :hugs:,i'm a cheap ass too lol :rofl:the cheaper the better.
Do you take it all the way through your cycle or is it like soy & you only take it on certain cycle days?


----------



## shellie31

Answered my own questions when i checked the link out:dohh: Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It's all through a cycle


----------



## shellie31

Hotpink.
I checked the website out & it sounds great:cloud9:. I can even get it from e-bay over here but its actually the same company as the website:thumbup:. 
Will definately be giving it a go :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Fx for you hunni


----------



## alin3boys

Hot - not stalking you honestly lol

shellie i am also irregular (used to be regular 28 days but since july been anything from 19 to 43 days)

I'm ali 41 and we are on our 1st month officially ttc baby no 6,af turned up today on cd 23,plus side my soya and cbfm sticks also arrived today so already to start soya tomorrow cd 2-6 and cbfm today cd 1


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

alin3boys said:


> Hot - not stalking you honestly lol
> 
> shellie i am also irregular (used to be regular 28 days but since july been anything from 19 to 43 days)
> 
> I'm ali 41 and we are on our 1st month officially ttc baby no 6,af turned up today on cd 23,plus side my soya and cbfm sticks also arrived today so already to start soya tomorrow cd 2-6 and cbfm today cd 1

I wouldn't mind it at all if you was stalking me or not, a lot of ladies are stalking me now since I been taking Cassava, you should stalk anyways:haha:


----------



## debzie

alin3boys said:


> Hot - not stalking you honestly lol
> 
> shellie i am also irregular (used to be regular 28 days but since july been anything from 19 to 43 days)
> 
> I'm ali 41 and we are on our 1st month officially ttc baby no 6,af turned up today on cd 23,plus side my soya and cbfm sticks also arrived today so already to start soya tomorrow cd 2-6 and cbfm today cd 1

Welcome hun. Soy and cbfm was a winning combo for me. Hope it works for. you too.


----------



## poppy666

Welcome alin3boys and Hotpink_Mom hope Soy works for you too :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shellie31

Welcome Ali :flower:. 
I got my soy today too so ready to start the soy ball rolling tommorow(CD3) :happydance::happydance:. I also use the CBFM,i love mine:cloud9:


----------



## alin3boys

thanks for welcome ladies

shellie - I love my moniter to, concieved my 4th ds cycle 1 and 5th ds cycle 3 with it,am planning to start soya tomorrow cd2


----------



## shellie31

alin3boys said:


> thanks for welcome ladies
> 
> shellie - I love my moniter to, concieved my 4th ds cycle 1 and 5th ds cycle 3 with it,am planning to start soya tomorrow cd2

It definately takes the hard work out of knowing what's going on in your cycle & it's great getting your peak(eggy symbol lol :haha:)
Good luck with the soy:thumbup:


----------



## Pusskins

Newbie here!! :hi:

I'm thinking on giving Soya Isoflavones ago next cycle.
I'm from the UK, where can I buy them from?


----------



## poppy666

can buy it from Tesco's sweetie i got mine there x


----------



## Pusskins

I've looked at my local Tesco and they don't have it :(
x


----------



## poppy666

Wouldnt buy from holland and barett cos got other ingredients in and expensive. Can you not try another Tescos or online? Its on the supplement isle


----------



## alin3boys

hi hun i got mine from justvitamins and they are a higher dose of 100mg per tablet so only 1 or 2 a day or you can break in half if you want to take 150 mg so u have 11/2 tablets,i think other brands are only 23mg so need 4 or 5 tablets a day to get a 100mg

i paid £9.95 for 90 tablets

https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/products/Soya-Isoflavones-1122.aspx


----------



## Pusskins

My nearest Tesco again is 10 miles and I don't have a car.
Was thinking on getting them online but I don't know what I'm looking for in regards to mg dose and ingredients. I have another health food shop in my town and they sell brands such as solgar, FSC, Quest etc.


----------



## poppy666

Not sure sweetie i just got these and got my bfp twice x

https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...amily_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html


----------



## alin3boys

i tried ordering them online but said unavailable


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats debzie hope it is a sticky bean and you have a happy & healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Pusskins

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FSC-Soya...Supplements&hash=item519dd1bfd6#ht_500wt_1180

Are these ok? The ingredients are on the product description bit.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is the search going with the soy ladies?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I bought the Spring Valley ones on eBay and they are cheap


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I got the Natrol brand of soy


----------



## shellie31

Pusskins said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FSC-Soya...Supplements&hash=item519dd1bfd6#ht_500wt_1180
> 
> Are these ok? The ingredients are on the product description bit.

Yeah hun these are ok & the exact same ones i bought :thumbup:. Not a bad price & you get BOGOF too. They arrived really quickly too :winkwink:


----------



## Pusskins

Thanks. I will get that deal on Ebay :D They do sell them in my local health food shop but there not BOGOF.

Before I start taking Soya Isoflavones next cycle have I got to consult my doctor before taking them?
Has anyone else done this?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Look like some of you ladies are still looking for Soy. Did you find them okay?


----------



## shellie31

Pusskins said:


> Thanks. I will get that deal on Ebay :D They do sell them in my local health food shop but there not BOGOF.
> 
> Before I start taking Soya Isoflavones next cycle have I got to consult my doctor before taking them?
> Has anyone else done this?

No you don't need to consult your doctor hun,i didn't. Not sure though if any of the other girls have :shrug:. 
That is a great deal on e-bay :winkwink:


----------



## shellie31

Hotpink.
I took soy for a couple of cycles last year & it really did help me with ovulation,i REALLY felt it happening,no joke lol :haha:. I also got the 1st High i'd ever had on my CBFM which i'd been using for a few cycles:winkwink: so i know that they do work,just got to get me a lovely 2012 BFP :cloud9:. 

It took me a while to find ones that weren't a high dose but eventually i found the ones Pusskins posted a link to on e-bay & they're 50mg. Delivery was really quick too :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

shellie31 said:


> Hotpink.
> I took soy for a couple of cycles last year & it really did help me with ovulation,i REALLY felt it happening,no joke lol :haha:. I also got the 1st High i'd ever had on my CBFM which i'd been using for a few cycles:winkwink: so i know that they do work,just got to get me a lovely 2012 BFP :cloud9:.
> 
> It took me a while to find ones that weren't a high dose but eventually i found the ones Pusskins posted a link to on e-bay & they're 50mg. Delivery was really quick too :thumbup:

Mine are 50mg as well. And talking about feeling Ovulation Wow, I sure did too. It was the worst feeling ever, this cycle even though we are on our break from NTNP. Then next cycle will be it, the final TTC.


----------



## Pusskins

I haven't had chance to read the whole group discussion, too long lol.
Was wondering what every ones story is? What made you start taking SI, dosages and what days in cycle? Any success with ladies on here.

Sorry for all the questions, I'm new to SI.
:flower:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, Im really interested in this post and definetely want to try soy for the first time this month. I've suffered two miscarriages last year and spent the full year basically waiting for tests. We were given the go ahead to start ttc again so I felt so confident because my clearblue fertility monitor worked first time both times last year. Anyway its hasnt worked for me last month or this so Im a bit concerned as to why not, maybe I just got too cocky and assumed it would always work first time, Ive raved so much about the monitor . My period came last night and I felt prety devastated. Ive picked myself up now and determined to try soy. I ovulate on CD18 and only have a 10 day LP so would love to bring ovulation forward. Im going top try and pick these tablets up from Tesco tonight x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome Justkeeptryin


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm taking SI because of my long cycle Pusskins.

Cd3-7 100,100,150,150 and 200


----------



## Pusskins

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I'm taking SI because of my long cycle Pusskins.
> 
> Cd3-7 100,100,150,150 and 200

How long were your cycles? Do you have PCOS? x

:hi: justkeeptryin


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi HotPink, so would you say right away that this cycle using soy has made you ovulate a lot earlier?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Pusskins said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking SI because of my long cycle Pusskins.
> 
> Cd3-7 100,100,150,150 and 200
> 
> How long were your cycles? Do you have PCOS? xClick to expand...

CD30-50 have not past cd50 yet though and No PCOS


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi HotPink, so would you say right away that this cycle using soy has made you ovulate a lot earlier?

It can very be either the Soy or the Cassava.

The link to the thread is in my siggy


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Justkeeptryin said:
> 
> 
> Hi HotPink, so would you say right away that this cycle using soy has made you ovulate a lot earlier?
> 
> It can very be either the Soy or the Cassava.
> 
> The link to the thread is in my siggyClick to expand...

Thats interesting, just read the thread. Id never heard of cassava supplements. I would love twins but realistically Im already going to be a high risk pregnancy so would be better with a singleton. I have a double womb.


----------



## shellie31

Welcome to the thread Just keep trying :flower:. Hope the soy brings you you're BFP :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justkeeptryin said:
> 
> 
> Hi HotPink, so would you say right away that this cycle using soy has made you ovulate a lot earlier?
> 
> It can very be either the Soy or the Cassava.
> 
> The link to the thread is in my siggyClick to expand...
> 
> Thats interesting, just read the thread. Id never heard of cassava supplements. I would love twins but realistically Im already going to be a high risk pregnancy so would be better with a singleton. I have a double womb.Click to expand...

Yes it is interesting my Ovulation was worst than ever this cycle


----------



## shellie31

Pusskins. I'm taking soy because i have a low AMH result(DOR meaning diminished ovarian reserve) & i'm hoping to pop out some good strong eggs :thumbup:.Hubby also has a low sperm count :cry: but miracles happen all the time & i believe mine will happen eventually :cloud9:

I'm doing CD3-7(started today :yipee:) 100mg for 3 days then 150mg the last 2 days :winkwink:


----------



## Spinnergrl

Hi all, I've read through a large portion of this thread, and I thought I'd ask for your opinions on my situation.

My DH and I have been TTC for over 2 years. My cycles are regular, and I seem to ovulate normally, but I've never charted. I have used some trackers and then used OPKs and they've confirmed the trackers.

I think some, if not all our TTc issues are due to some meds that DH takes.

I became pregnant at the end of last year, but unfortunately miscarried at 10 weeks.

I had a D&C a month ago, and am still waiting for AF to arrive.

I'm anxious to start trying again, and my DH is getting off the meds that can pose a problem.

I'm wondering if soy might help us, or if it's going to mess up my nearly normal cycle. I'm also wondering if a lower dose my produce better eggs, or what I should do.

Thoughts?

Thank you, and if there is protocol I'm missing, I apologize in advance.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome Spinnergrl,

I think soy will help you. It has me already this cycle and this is my first time taking soy.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'm either going to do soy or clomid this cycle....not sure which. If I get clomid, it'll be on CD3 (that's when I see the FS and he said we could MAYBE try it this cycle) but if I use soy...what are the best days and the best dose to take it?

I was thinking CD3-7 or 3-8, and probably 100mg which is equivalent to 50mg clomid, correct?

Do you ladies find that doing 100mg for the first 3 days and 150mg the last 2 days is better?

I just ended a 97 day cycle...and have PCOS. FF gave me an O date, but I believe I didn't O last cycle at all.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome CdnEquestrian


----------



## Spinnergrl

Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Welcome cdnequestrian - I took soy for the first time this cycle and I took it from cd4-8, 120, 160, 160, 200, 200. I definitely O'd on cd13 and I'm now 9dpo. My temps have been looking great this cycle, o had some Sharp cramping pains yesterday and a .4 temp drop this morning. I'm hoping these are all good signs  good luck to you this cycle, hopefully we will both get soy babies!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Spinnergrl said:


> Thank you for the welcome.

Your welcome hun


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Welcome spinnergrl - I wanted to let you know that I too have regular cycles and ovulated on my own but I took soy this cycle to see if I could hurry things along, so far it's not messed anything up for me and I definitely had stronger o pains this cycle so I'm taking that as the soy did something! I'll be testing on Tuesday (12dpo) so I'll let you know how it goes. FX for you


----------



## CdnEquestrian

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Welcome cdnequestrian - I took soy for the first time this cycle and I took it from cd4-8, 120, 160, 160, 200, 200. I definitely O'd on cd13 and I'm now 9dpo. My temps have been looking great this cycle, o had some Sharp cramping pains yesterday and a .4 temp drop this morning. I'm hoping these are all good signs  good luck to you this cycle, hopefully we will both get soy babies!


Did you space it out over the course of each day or just take the dose all at once? :) I'm soy-stupid. lol

Thanks for the welcome, ladies. I've seen the list of soy BFP's....so i'm really holding out hope that we can all add our names to that list soon too!!! ;)


----------



## Spinnergrl

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Welcome spinnergrl - I wanted to let you know that I too have regular cycles and ovulated on my own but I took soy this cycle to see if I could hurry things along, so far it's not messed anything up for me and I definitely had stronger o pains this cycle so I'm taking that as the soy did something! I'll be testing on Tuesday (12dpo) so I'll let you know how it goes. FX for you

Awesome! Thanks so much for the information. What days and how much did you take?


----------



## Spinnergrl

Never mind! I realized after I hit submit that the post above was yours! Whoops!!!

My fingers are crossed for a bfp for you!!


----------



## shellie31

Hotpink_Mom said:


> :hi: Welcome Spinnergrl,
> 
> I think soy will help you. It has me already this cycle and this is my first time taking soy.

What she said lol :haha:.


----------



## shellie31

CdnEquestrian said:


> I'm either going to do soy or clomid this cycle....not sure which. If I get clomid, it'll be on CD3 (that's when I see the FS and he said we could MAYBE try it this cycle) but if I use soy...what are the best days and the best dose to take it?
> 
> I was thinking CD3-7 or 3-8, and probably 100mg which is equivalent to 50mg clomid, correct?
> 
> Do you ladies find that doing 100mg for the first 3 days and 150mg the last 2 days is better?
> 
> I just ended a 97 day cycle...and have PCOS. FF gave me an O date, but I believe I didn't O last cycle at all.

:hi: Welcome to the thread hun. Your last cycle was really long so i think the soy will definately help you :thumbup:. I'm sure i read though that for women with long cycles like you CD5-9 is better days to take the soy on but don't quote me on that cos i could be wrong :shrug: but i have heard of others with long cycles doing those days :winkwink:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Well, i'm open for all advice since I have NO IDEA how to take the soy. lol

I stupidly thought I was just going to do the clomid and didn't need to know about the soy, but I switched doctors and this one says we'll MAYBE do it this cycle....so I don't want to pin my hopes on that. So soy is my backup. lol


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies

CdnE ~ welcome to the thread,i concieved my 1st baby on 50mg clomid on 1st cycle (few years ago now ttc#6 now lol) and i recommend taking dose together rather than spacing out in day

spinnergirl ~ welcome to the thread.

rafchick ~ FX hun 

i started 1st cycle of soy last night doing cd 2-6 and dose 100 days 2-3,150 days 4-5 and 200 day 6.,had no real side effects apart from a good nights sleep and slight headache this morning.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my CrossHairs Ladies Thanks to Soy or the Cassava


----------



## Pusskins

YAY congrats Hotpink. Bring on that BFP :D
Good luck xx


----------



## Pusskins

:hi: CdnE


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Pusskins


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Yay for crosshairs hotpink


----------



## RAFCHICK541

CdnEquestrian said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome cdnequestrian - I took soy for the first time this cycle and I took it from cd4-8, 120, 160, 160, 200, 200. I definitely O'd on cd13 and I'm now 9dpo. My temps have been looking great this cycle, o had some Sharp cramping pains yesterday and a .4 temp drop this morning. I'm hoping these are all good signs  good luck to you this cycle, hopefully we will both get soy babies!
> 
> 
> Did you space it out over the course of each day or just take the dose all at once? :) I'm soy-stupid. lol
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, ladies. I've seen the list of soy BFP's....so i'm really holding out hope that we can all add our names to that list soon too!!! ;)Click to expand...

I took the full dose before bed as I've heard the side effects are not that bad at night.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Aww. Thank you all for the warm welcomes. I think i'm going to take it in a full dose at bedtime so if there is any side effects, I should be asleep. ;)



I think i'm going to go with this one too "dose 100 days 2-3,150 days 4-5 and 200 day 6". Thanks alin3boys. :)

Soy buddies!!! lol Hoping we have more BFP's to add to the list. The BFP's make me really positive that soy might be the key. :D


----------



## alin3boys

cdne your welcome hun


----------



## Miss Redknob

Cdne - I took Soy CD3-7 160, 160, 160, 200 & 200. I got a :bfp: from that dose. GL


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Miss Redknob - How long were you guys trying? :)

I did 120mg tonight.... Maybe i'll up it tomorrow. lol

I KNOW that i'm not ovulating AT ALL on my own....so maybe a higher dose is better, taking that into consideration? I know "more is better" is not ALWAYS true...but in this case? lol


----------



## shellie31

I'm starting off low with the soy this time & taking 100mg a day CD3-7,i take mine in the morning with my folic acid & cup of tea :coffee: & i've had no side effects at all :happydance: except sleeping really well at night :sleep:


----------



## Miss Redknob

CdnEquestrian said:


> Miss Redknob - How long were you guys trying? :)

We have been trying since Oct 09 but have had 7 losses, but we have health issues (see my journal). I got AF 30th Oct 11 and took Soy CD3-7 (first time trying it) and got my :bfp: at 9dpo, which ended in a mmc in Jan. Hope this helps and good luck xx


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Wow. I'm so sorry that it ended in a loss, but that IS positive news. :(

Good Luck hun! I hope you get a sticky soy baby...


----------



## Miss Redknob

CdnEquestrian said:


> Wow. I'm so sorry that it ended in a loss, but that IS positive news. :(
> 
> Good Luck hun! I hope you get a sticky soy baby...

Thanks Cdne. Good Luck to you aswell :hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

so sorry for your losses hun :hugs:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Miss Redknob - I'm soo sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

11DPO here ladies and my temp is back down to coverline after a brief recovery yesterday...looks like :witch: is on her way :cry:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Raf - hope it is just your body playing tricks :hugs:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Boo I'm out the :witch: arrived! Back to CD1


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Boo I'm out the :witch: arrived! Back to CD1

Sorry AF showed up


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Soy had made my chart look so nice cd17 - 4dpo for me


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Looking good hot pink! I can't believe how much earlier you ovulated this cycle compared to previous cycles, something is working it's magic for you


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Raf


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well girls Soy has worked for me again, got my :bfp: this afternoon with a 3hr hold :dance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG, Congrats Red


----------



## Stinas

Congrats!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls.

Hotpink - Hopefully the Cassava has a good shelf life :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, I never seen it in stores just only online :rofl:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shellie31

CONGRATULATIONS Red, thats great news :cloud9:

Sorry for the girls that the :witch:bitch got :hugs:.

I took my last soy dose this morning 100mg, now just to wait on a nice fat juicy egg at ovulation :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alright girl I need to hit the Hay time for me to go to bed. It's 1:16am here.


----------



## Diddums

Hello Ladies

I am thinking of taking soy for my next cycle to bring O forward. I currently O on Cd24 out of a 31/32 day cycle so wanted to bring it forward. I was thinking of taking soy on days CD3-7. What dose should I take? I will buy buying the soy in Tescos this evening. 

Also had anyone got any experience with taking soy mid cycle to induce ov? I am at CD28 and absolutely no sign of ov yet. 

Thanks for any help. Congratulations for all the BFPs and baby dust to everyone else :)


----------



## poppy666

Miss Redknob said:


> Well girls Soy has worked for me again, got my :bfp: this afternoon with a 3hr hold :dance:

2nd time lucky like me sweetie, sending bucket loads of baby dust :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck on the Soy Diddums :hugs: there is no set dosage everyone just takes what they comfortable with ' Not exceeding 200mg ', as for mid cycle dont think ive known anyone take it. x


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Poppy :) 

Will see what works for me. 

Anyone else know any ways to induce ov or is it a case of wait?

Thanks :) xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Diddums- I'm taking Cassava which is made for hyper-ovulation.


----------



## debzie

Congrats Mrs redknob.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Debzie & Poppy xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How does my chart look ladies?


----------



## poppy666

Looking good at the mo :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

Looking good hotpink:happydance:

Mrs redknob I am so chuffed for you have been stalking your ttc journal are you starting your preggo one back up again???


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Debzie, yeah I will start it back up this afternoon :)


----------



## debzie

Will stalk you there then. 

Truthbetold started up a thread BFP with soy after loss I have been involved in that since my last pregnancy, many of the ladies including poppy have had their LOs now but you are welcome to join us?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/604593-bfp-without-soy-iso-after-loss.html


----------



## poppy666

Our first soy twins on there too, wonder if anymore are on their way :haha:


----------



## debzie

Dont go there Poppy OH is allready having kittens at the thought. I know I am capable, and having twins on both sides and soy = :oneofeach: or:twingirls: or:twinboys: His nightmare is twin girls born on Halloween so he has " a house full of witches":rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I "thanks"d that one, but I use the thanks button as a "like" button. lol ;)


So far, i'm super excited about the soy. I'm doing CD2-6, and i've done 100mg, 100mg, 120mg, 160mg, and will be doing 160mg again tomorrow...or maybe 180mg. Thoughts? lol

No side effects so far...but my temps look FABULOUS for once. Not sure if it's the metformin or the soy...both are new this cycle. My temps are normally ALL over the place, but they are SOOOOOO stable this month. They're almost EXACTLY THE SAME every day. Amazing. lol :)

Had some cramping on the left side...but other than that...nothing. I plan on using OPK's. When would you guys start? Those of you who have done soy before...how soon after the last pill do you usually O? I didn't O at all last month, I believe. :(


----------



## shellie31

debzie said:


> Dont go there Poppy OH is allready having kittens at the thought. I know I am capable, and having twins on both sides and soy = :oneofeach: or:twingirls: or:twinboys: His nightmare is twin girls born on Halloween so he has " a house full of witches":rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

PMSL at you Debzie lol :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies hope everyone is well

sorry to the ladies the :witch: got,FX for next cycle

mrs redknob ~(i get giggly typing your name lol) congrats on the :bfp:,hope its a sticky one

hotpink ~ your chart loking fab

cdn ~ i did 100,100,150,150 and 200 (took last tablets last night)

Well as for me took my final dose soy last night and got a high on my cbfm this morning on cd 7,started temping this morning as my thermometer didnt come till yesterday,can you put cbfm readings on FF,had no real side effects from soy which is good a couple of twinges in left side last night but thats it,should i back cbfm up with ov sticks (i got some with my thermometer,what do u think i know u supposed to test in afternoon with ov sticks i think but never used them before


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies :)

Congrats on the BFP mrs redknob :) hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)

I'm just waiting for AF to arrive do I can take soy. Currently taking AC and B100 complex. Anything else I can try? I'm currently on CD29 with no ov in site. Hoping AF come on Cd33 as usual. 

Thanks :)


----------



## poppy666

Preseed? a lot have been sucessful using that along with soy, i used it with both bfp's


----------



## shellie31

I've been reading back through the thread(i'm up to 400 something pages now :coffee:) & i've just ordered some red raspberry leaf capsules cos i don't like tea that doesn't taste like tea IYKWIM lol :haha:. Is it safe to take them all through your cycle or do you stop at ovulation? :shrug:. 

Been having a few twinges now & then & feeling wet down there too :happydance: so hopefully my ovaries are preparing to pump out a nice big juicy egg YAY!!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls..xx

Alin3boys - my DH gave me that name, his is Sir Juggsalot :rofl:


----------



## shellie31

Miss Redknob said:


> Thanks girls..xx
> 
> Alin3boys - my DH gave me that name, his is Sir Juggsalot :rofl:

HAHA :rofl::rofl: i also find your name funny to type lol :haha:. CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP hun :cloud9: Can't remember if i already said it but if i have then i've said it double lol :haha:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

alin3boys said:


> cdn ~ i did 100,100,150,150 and 200 (took last tablets last night)
> 
> Well as for me took my final dose soy last night and got a high on my cbfm this morning on cd 7,started temping this morning as my thermometer didnt come till yesterday,can you put cbfm readings on FF,had no real side effects from soy which is good a couple of twinges in left side last night but thats it,should i back cbfm up with ov sticks (i got some with my thermometer,what do u think i know u supposed to test in afternoon with ov sticks i think but never used them before


I'm not so familiar with the Clearblue monitor. Does the high reading mean you're ovulating or about to ov...or just that you're likely fertile?

I'm wondering when I should use OPK's...will finish my last dose of soy tonight. :) I've NEVER gotten a positive OPK yet, and was testing twice a day. Will be testing once a day this cycle since i'm out of internet cheapie tests and even if I ordered them today, they wouldn't get here in time....and i'm too cheap to buy a ton of them for retail price.


----------



## shellie31

Cdn. I've been using my CBFM for a while so i know alot about it :thumbup:. Is this your 1st cycle using it? If it is it's likely to give you a lot of HIGHS as it gets to know you. If not then a high means your fertile & should get your PEAK(eggy symbol) soon :winkwink:. Once you get your PEAK don't feed it any more test sticks cos its programmed to give you another PEAK then a HIGH before going back to LOW :thumbup:. Hope this helps :winkwink:. Oh yeah i suggest you get :sex: lol :haha:.

Mine is still reading LOW but i've had to reset mine cos i was on antibiotics last cycle & it mucked up the CBFM readings :growlmad:. It sees me as a new user now so i'm expecting a HIGH in the next couple of days & quite a few before i get my PEAK :happydance:. I usually use a CB digital on the day of my PEAK as a back up & i always get a smiley face :). I never got a positive ovulation test when i was using the IC tests hun, which made me think i wasn't ovulating but the CBFM & CB digitals tell me otherwise & my doctor also confirmed i do so in my opinion the IC ovulation tests are crap & don't work for everyone. 
If you need any more help with it i'm here to help you out :hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

miss redknob ~ love it pmsl

cdn ~ cbfm is fab you can set it upto day 5 of your period and then on your 1st cycle using it will ask for a stick(just like an ov stick pee on it or stick in a sample put cap on then place in slot in moniter it then reads the stick and gives you either 1 block (low fertile)2 blocks ( fertile,bding on high days can result in pregnancy)then 3rd block with an egg in (peak highly fertile and usually will ov next day)after a peak u will get 1-2 high days)last time using i actually got my bfp on a ov stick before pg stick


----------



## debzie

This was my first cycle using cbfm and was expecting highs but only got two.before my two peak days. I would say with opks and soy start early as some ladies ov sooner.

As for the rasberry leaf it is good for timing the uterus but can cause problems after ov as it can cause uterine contractions inhibiting implantation.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Thank you ladies. :) I was debating between the CBFM and OPK's...so I think I may bite the bullet and just get the CBFM. It's $55 approx. here with 20 sticks, I believe...which isn't too bad. As opposed to $40-50 for 7-10 OPK's...

So yes, this will be my first cycle with it if I pick one up. I didn't know you could set it to CD5 (or whatever you're on) and thought that you would have to use it from the start of your cycle...but I guess that makes sense otherwise you'd be peeing on sticks when you KNOW there is no chance of Ov.

I just don't want to miss this eggy, but DH is not a spring chicken anymore...if ya know what I mean...and at best I can only get him to BD a few times a week. lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I feel so tired today


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I feel so tired today

:hugs:

Take a nap? :) How are you feeling otherwise?

I'm having a rough day, pain-wise. I have chronic pain, and it's pretty severe today. *sigh*


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Can't really take a nap yet DH need to be home to watch the kiddos


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Aww. Hun, if I lived near you i'd pop over and watch them...but seeing as i'm in Canada, I think the plane ride might be too much.... ;) lol

Hang in there. What time does DH get home and give you some relief? :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

5:15pm, but told him just now Taco Bell sound good. I'm cleaning our room and not stopping till it's done. Spring clean is the worst time of year. Blah, i'm so anxious.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Congratulations Red :happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

CdnEquestrian my OH is thinking of getting a job in Canada Alberta driving,bit of a scary thought emigrating tho :wacko:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

poppy666 said:


> CdnEquestrian my OH is thinking of getting a job in Canada Alberta driving,bit of a scary thought emigrating tho :wacko:

YAY! lol :)

We're close to the BC/Alberta border in Fort St. John. I don't mind saying where i'm from because it's still a pretty big town...and DH is over-protective. (Hear that, any potential stalkers??? lol ;))

Where we live, there are a TON of trucking jobs and jobs working for the oil patch. DH is uneducated (did not graduate high school) and makes $120,000/year, with the summers off. 

Most minimum wage jobs here pay approx. $12-18/hour as well...so it's a great town for making money. :) If you can get through the cold winters...the summers are WONDERFUL. I love it up here. I also teach riding lessons and compete with my horses in the summer.

If you end up in Alberta, let me know. I'd love to meet a BnB lady. ;)


----------



## poppy666

How would hego about getting a trucking job with the Oil patch? He was thinking of going to apply with HR Transport.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I asked DH, since he knows way more than me and this was his response:

He's heard of HR Transport but hasn't heard much about them. Wants to know what your hubby drives? He'd imagine that your hubby would have to take his Class 1 license again.

As for getting a job in "The Patch" (as they call it) driving...it's as simple as applying. Most trucking companies will pay for any tickets they require, which is things like H2S, Occupational First Aid, Flagging tickets, etc. (just an idea of what tickets are...not necessarily ones he'd need)

Basically...the first step is finding out if his license is universal/if they'll accept it here...or whether he'll have to take the test all over again.

My DH is a wellhead technician, but has done quite a few jobs up here. For driving, there is hotshot drivers, pilot drivers (generally considered a female job), guys who haul freight along the highways, and guys who work IN the patch itself, transporting rigs and stuff.


----------



## poppy666

He's a class 1 HGV ' 11yrs ' and just said he'd have to take his test again. Thats why he was going to go through HR Transport as they put you through your test again.

If he had chance of working for a better company that would do the same he'd go down that route as HR work you every hour god sends and he'd hardly be home ' which leaves me on my own a lot with the little one's' :shrug: but would love to emigrate given the chance, better life for all of us. Better go bed lol will check back in tomorrow for more info x


----------



## Bride2b

debzie said:


> This was my first cycle using cbfm and was expecting highs but only got two.before my two peak days. I would say with opks and soy start early as some ladies ov sooner.
> 
> As for the rasberry leaf it is good for timing the uterus but can cause problems after ov as it can cause uterine contractions inhibiting implantation.

Hi ladies I've been lurking more lately, congrats redknob!!!!

Debs what days did you BD with your cbfm? I only have 2 highs to before it changed to peak. This is my first month using the cbfm (I have used one in the past but this is one I got off ebay as I find they are great!)

I had problems getting OH motivated this month to bd - he's having a real shitty time at work & isnt himself, that coupled with still dealing with losing his dad and our baby in the last few months is taking its toll! I managed to BD both peak days and thats it.

Does anyone temp with CBFM? Do you find FF gives you O after your peak? FF changed my O from cd18 to cd20...so dont really know whats going on and whether I am 4 or 6 dpo! I had MAJOR O pains cd18 (first peak day) I think it was due to the soy!

If anyone is thinking about a cbfm I'd say they are great especially if your not 100% sure when your fertile days/O day falls. I think next month I'll back up with opks so I know for sure when I O!

Good luck ladies, anyone else in the tww?x


----------



## debzie

Bride2b said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> This was my first cycle using cbfm and was expecting highs but only got two.before my two peak days. I would say with opks and soy start early as some ladies ov sooner.
> 
> As for the rasberry leaf it is good for timing the uterus but can cause problems after ov as it can cause uterine contractions inhibiting implantation.
> 
> Hi ladies I've been lurking more lately, congrats redknob!!!!
> 
> Debs what days did you BD with your cbfm? I only have 2 highs to before it changed to peak. This is my first month using the cbfm (I have used one in the past but this is one I got off ebay as I find they are great!)
> 
> I had problems getting OH motivated this month to bd - he's having a real shitty time at work & isnt himself, that coupled with still dealing with losing his dad and our baby in the last few months is taking its toll! I managed to BD both peak days and thats it.
> 
> Does anyone temp with CBFM? Do you find FF gives you O after your peak? FF changed my O from cd18 to cd20...so dont really know whats going on and whether I am 4 or 6 dpo! I had MAJOR O pains cd18 (first peak day) I think it was due to the soy!
> 
> If anyone is thinking about a cbfm I'd say they are great especially if your not 100% sure when your fertile days/O day falls. I think next month I'll back up with opks so I know for sure when I O!
> 
> Good luck ladies, anyone else in the tww?xClick to expand...


FAM setting is so old school it does not work for everyone. Try opk/ov watch or something like that setting.

I bd really well this cycle soy really increased my sex drive and for one OH was in the mood too so I bd throughout each day. I too had really starong ov pains on my second peak so I know I ovulated then. good luck.


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks Debs, do you think O pains are the best indicator that O is happening? They were mental, really painful when we were BDing! Wow, I hope that egg is super strong & big! I cant remember if you have had a scan...not yet right? You might have twinnies in there!! Jesus I dont think I'd cope! But I wouldnt say no to ANY amount of healthy babies atm!

I have VIP access to FF and asked an expert, she changed my settings & said CD18 is more likely, but not to rule out cd20. I do kind of wish I dtd cd 20 too (plus a whole bunch of other days). If its not my month I will do my best to make sure next month is!

Its funny you mention about soy making you super up for it...thats how I felt too!! How strange! x


----------



## Bride2b

Oh yes I forgot to say earlier about RRLT, the suggestion is to stop at O, so only drink it/take capsule from AF-O. I drink the tea everyday during the period just to see if it helps!


----------



## debzie

Bride no scan yet see my gp next week to make surecshe keeps her previous promise to.refer me for one at 7 weeks. So i am technically in yet another tww lol. I felt ov pains then nothing my ewcm dried up by the evening so i definatly think that was ov day.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Finished my soy last night, CD6. :) Ended up doing 220mg on the last day. lol
So far....nothing. No signs that anything is different other than my temps still being very nice and stable. :) I'm feeling really positive about this cycle and the more I read about soy, the more I hope that this is it for us! :)


----------



## shellie31

Thanks girls for the advise on the RRLT capsules :friends:. I'll only take them from CD1 till ovulation then :thumbup:. 

Got a low reading on my CBFM this morning but been getting some sharp twinges tonight on my left side around my ovary area :happydance::happydance:. Hoping my body is gearing up for releasing a big juicy ripe egg ready to be met by hubbys swimmers to give me my BFP :cloud9:


----------



## shellie31

Forgot to add that the soy has definately made me more horny too :winkwink:. Hubby won't know whats hit him when i pounce on him later for some :sex: lol :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hey ladies! This is my first month using soy. I have definitely noticed changes already!!! Shorter AF (more crampy too but I'm ok with it if it helps), and i am starting to get ewcm with little streaks of brown blood. I'm CD 9 and wondering if i am O-ing this early? That seems crazy. 

Any of you had a similar experience?


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls,

I haven't posted in sooo long and I feel guilty because I should have been online more to support all the soya girls out there who are trying to make a baby right now. 

You really must give soya a good go, because it really can make the difference. After my first child, my hormones went crazy and I still had a very short LP nearly two years later (it was just just 8 or 9 days :wacko:). Once I started tracking my temps, I got really worried about my capacity to conceive again and make a sib for my boy until I discovered this website and soya isoflavones. I conceived second time round after greatly improving my LP on the first month and now have the most beautiful bouncy and healthy six month old daughter. Please believe!


----------



## minkysouth1

Here's my soya baby girl, Isabella Marie! X
 



Attached Files:







P1040364.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs.stefka

minkysouth1 said:


> Here's my soya baby girl, Isabella Marie! X

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Agreed! Thanks for sharing your story. She's beautiful. :)


----------



## poppy666

Aww Minky she's beautiful :cloud9: dont know why i said Sydney lol lack of sleep :haha:

Couldnt put pic in private message for some reason, here's Serenity at 4mths..
 



Attached Files:







seren 015.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2









seren 017.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs.stefka

poppy666 said:


> Aww Minky she's beautiful :cloud9: dont know why i said Sydney lol lack of sleep :haha:
> 
> Couldnt put pic in private message for some reason, here's Serenity at 4mths..

Happy baby! She's adorable too! If this is what soy does, I'm in!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Beautiful soy girls ladies


----------



## Stinas

Beautiful babies!!!! Hopefully I can add my own soon!


----------



## debzie

Thanks mommy for stopping by. 

Both soy babies are absolutly adorable.

Anyone know how prettymachine is another soy baby girl.

The ewcm question the first couple of times i tried soy i spotted until cd 11 but had ewcm at the same time. Pretty much all soy cyvles I have had ewcm earlier and more of it.


----------



## shellie31

minkysouth1 said:


> Here's my soya baby girl, Isabella Marie! X

Aww she's gorgeous hun:cloud9:


----------



## shellie31

Poppy, your wee girl is gorgeous too hun :cloud9:. 

Think i'm going to ovulate later this cycle cos still getting a low reading on my CBFM, i don't mind as long as it brings me my BFP :happydance:.
Started :sex: last night & again this morning cos the soy has made me so horny lol :haha:. 
Was feeling sharp twinges in my ovary area last night so thought my CBFM would have picked something up :shrug: but will just have to wait & see:winkwink:.
Got my RRLT capsules this morning :happydance: along with some maca which is also good for healthy eggs:thumbup:. I'm going to rattle when i walk lol :rofl: but will be so worth it to get my BFP :cloud9:


----------



## Vic20581

Hi
Lovely soya babies hope il b addin one soon.
Im waitin for first normal af after the pill.
Im also takin evenin primrose n vit b6 for energy. Anything else i shud take.
Vic xx


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I haven't noticed the soy making a difference in my libido...but DH and I did manage to DTD last night since I complained that it's been 2 weeks (not that I was in the mood during those 2 weeks). lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I have notice alot of difference on soy and cassava this cycle than any other cycle.


----------



## shellie31

CdnEquestrian said:


> I haven't noticed the soy making a difference in my libido...but DH and I did manage to DTD last night since I complained that it's been 2 weeks (not that I was in the mood during those 2 weeks). lol

LOL :rofl::rofl: I noticed last year when i took soy it made me more horny :winkwink:. Normally my libido is pretty crap but OMG i can't get enough just now lol :haha:, i better try & control it or hubby will be knackered when i do ovulate & i definately don't want that to happen lol :haha:. Maca also helps with my libido but not this much,its crazy :rofl:. 

Hotpink. D'you know if its the soy or the cassava or both together thats making a big difference for you this cycle?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think it both this cycle since it is my first cycle with taking both anyways.


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey girls. Thanks for the comments. I hope that we get to see your soya buns on here in 2013! It's funny how you are all getting horny on soya - it did the same to me and I really wore my hubs out. ;-)

Poppy - your little girl is totally gorgeous, bless her. Well done you! I see you are enjoying being able to kit her out in wee dresses. Fab!


----------



## shellie31

Minky, PMSL at you wearing hubby out with your hornyness lol :rofl::rofl: was worth it though eh :winkwink:. It's definately great if like me your lacking in that department lol :haha:. Never mind 2013 babies :baby:,theres still time for some 2012 ones :baby: or even twins :winkwink:.

Finally got a high on my CBFM on CD11 :yipee:. Hope i ovulate in the next few days. Will get some more :sex: in so that all bases are covered & theres plenty swimmers :spermy::spermy::spermy: to meet my egg & make sure its going nowhere except into my womb with a nice wee beanie snuggling in :cloud9:


----------



## Diddums

Hi ladies :)

I was wondering how many cycle of soy do you ladies do before going on a break? Can you take soy for multiple cycles in a row?

Thanks x


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'd think it would be like clomid and you could do so many cycles (6 usually, from what i've seen/heard) and then TAB for a few natural cycles.... ?

If I get another high temp tomorrow, FF will decide I O'd on CD7. I know soy brings things forward, but CD7????? Is that possible???


----------



## poppy666

First time i took soy n got my bfp i ov'd on cd18, 2nd time on soy i ov'd on cd10 and got my bfp.. big difference on ovulation days but took same dosage. Still got my 2 FF charts if anyone needs to look x


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'd like that Poppy. :) Thanks.

I have no idea when I NORMALLY O, because i'm normally annovulatory. :(

Soy and Metformin have seemed to do wonders for my cycle...just thinking CD7 is REALLY early. :(


----------



## poppy666

Ok here they are 1st pic was my mmc and lost at 9wks, but 2nd is my serenity :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







my ff chart.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 13









cazzz.jpg
File size: 104.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I did CD 2-6 as well, although not the same doses as you did. :) Yay, more hope! lol
Did you notice a difference between 2-6 and 3-7? Not MUCH of a difference, i'd imagine...
Did you do the same doses, both cycles?

Congrats on your gorgeous girl, and thanks for sharing your charts. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Blah, I've been sick to me tummy on and off all day ladies.


----------



## Diddums

Has anyone had heartburn when taking soy? I woke up with heart burn after taking 120mg last night. Could be a coincidence though :)


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all.
Im on day 15 since pill period did a opk today, its a no which i new as have pcos n dont ovulate. Im waitin for af to show n then start on soya. 
The question is, do i really have to wait for af to start, which cud b mths as pcos is so annoyin. Can i just start on soya like today n jus do it for 5 days n jus see how it goes. Anyone done that?
x


----------



## Diddums

Hi Vic. 

I've been told you can take mid cycle. That's what I'm doing anyway. I'm on cd33 and took my first soy last night,120mg. Will carry on for the next 4 days and hope I ov. 

Let us know how you get on. 

Diddums x


----------



## Vic20581

Il start takin them today n keep a eye on the nex wk or so to see if i ov.
A question about temps, mines are alot lower than most of other ff charts iv seen. Mines are 35.95 yday n 35.96 today. Is that too low? x


----------



## Diddums

Well min was 35.87 this morning. I only started charting last month but it's not usual for me so I think you're ok :)


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies first off the how many cycles can you take soy question. We were always recommende to take it for two cycles three at the most. it works by binding to your estrogen receptors. tricking your body into producing more estrogen. this elevated amount can also cause cysts to form over time


----------



## Vic20581

Oh ok, my temps are ok then, thats gd.
Iv read on here that u can take soya for 6 cycles, thought it was the same as clomid. Am i wrong then x


----------



## debzie

As for taking soy mid cycle there is no point. Your cycle is a delicaye balencing act of hormones. You take soy at the beginning of your cycle when there is a natural estrogen elevation this inturn stimulates fsh to develop folicles then LH to release them. If this chain has allteady started adding in higher estrogen levels will just knock your cycle out of wack.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

This cycle is driven me crazy and I thought my long cycle did, but no my chart look awesome.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

The way my doctor explained starting clomid in the middle of cycle (and I assume soy would be the same) is that if you haven't ovulated yet, and don't have much lining to shed, it will either cause you to ovulate....or it'll raise estrogen, which then drops when you stop taking it, which can influence progesterone levels to drop, and cause a bleed on it's own.

I don't LIKE the doctor that told me this, and think he's full of crap about a few things...so I don't know if it's true or not, but when I asked why he would consider clomid mid-cycle (I was on CD90 something) that was what he told me.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Humm? that dr. is loony if he is starting you on it now


----------



## Vic20581

Hmm so anyway i took soya last night, n goin to for the nex 4 nites. So it might bring on O or it might bring on AF is that right. Lol confused.com haha x


----------



## Vic20581

Diddums said:


> Hi Vic.
> 
> I've been told you can take mid cycle. That's what I'm doing anyway. I'm on cd33 and took my first soy last night,120mg. Will carry on for the next 4 days and hope I ov.
> 
> Let us know how you get on.
> 
> Diddums x

Hia
Where did u find out that uncan take mid cycle. I started last day cd15. A few people have said u shudnt. Be gd to find out if we O this mth. It wil b gd to keep in touch, if we are roughly at the same stage. V x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, so this is my first cycle using soy and Ive taken it CD3-7. Ive been temp charting and seem to have higher than normal temps for this first half of my cycle. Im currently CD12 and temp today was 36.5 also used my CBFM and got a high reading. I looked at your chart Poppy and see that your cycle where you conceived Serenity you had temps like mines in the first half so hopefully its normal. I better keep using my CBFM incase I do ovulate early as I dont want to miss it! Fingers crossed this works this month.

I always use my CBFM and get my peak and ovulate on CD18 so Ive never had a high reading on day 12 before. Good luck everyone x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Still waiting to O for me. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I thinking i'm starting to go out


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Hi ladies - just stopping by to see how you're all doing. CD9 here so waiting to ovulate! Keeping my FX crossed for those who are testing soon, good luck hotpink


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies cd 14 today high on moniter since cd 8,had a big temp drop yesterday and a big rise this morning did an opk about 6pm tonight and think its positive (never done opks before oly used cbfm) what u think
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0300.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Deffo looks positive get jiggy :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Get to :sex:ing hunni


----------



## alin3boys

we had a :sex: session this afternoon he at work night so will grab him in morning again lol


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Good luck Ali!!! :) Hope you catch that eggy!!!

I'm doing SMEP along with the soy this month, and temping, and using OPK's, and just found some fertility-friendly lube locally, so I bought that and used it tonight too.

If this doesn't work...i'm going to have myself committed.... 
Bring on the white padded room!!!! ;)


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies. I'm now CD37 an finishes last dose of soy last night. Hopefully either AF will turn up or I will ov. Temps still up one day down the next. Hopefully will see something soon. 

How is everyone else? 

Xx


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies

diddums ~ hope you ov soon

cdn ~ hope the smep method works

hope everyone else well

my temp shot up again this morning and got another positive opk this morning still high on cbfm
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0306.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Vic20581

Hi
Im on cd18, but only decided to take soy on cd15, so tomo will be day 5 of soya. Wat day wud i b looking at my ov, as i no if i took soya on cd3-7 i wud ov like a wk later. So shall i start doin opk in 7 days time, or start today. Very confusin, i no i messed it up but i have pcos n didnt want to wait mths for af to show. 
Any help wud b great 
Vic
x


----------



## poppy666

I took on cd3-7 and ov'd on cd10 so earlier the better cos you never know


----------



## Diddums

Hey Vic I also have I also have PCOS. Went to see doc today and she was lovely. She said if nothin happens in the next 5 months to go back for tests and then she can prescribe me clomid. Are you on metformin? Xx


----------



## Just_married

We had clinIc appt today, now that all blood, urine and sperm tests are taken we have to wait 2 months to see FS for rests. Can't sit around and do nothing for 2 months so yesterday I looked out the soy again, checked that I wasn't too late to start for this mOnths (cd5) and spoke to DH. He agreed that it might feel better to try something rather than nothing at all.

This will be our 2nd cycle of soy (cd2-6 last time) and had a break from ttc last mOnth so fingers crossed this month again!!


----------



## Vic20581

Diddums said:


> Hey Vic I also have I also have PCOS. Went to see doc today and she was lovely. She said if nothin happens in the next 5 months to go back for tests and then she can prescribe me clomid. Are you on metformin? Xx

Im bein refered to fertility, but my bmi isnt low enough for clomid so dont think they wil give it to me. Not on metformin atm, waitin to be refered n for fertility to give it to me.
V


----------



## Diddums

I asked my doc whether I would need to lose weight in order to be prescribed clomid and she said no. My bmi is 38 I think &#55357;&#56862;. I'm going to lose weight anyway as hopefully it will help me conceive xx


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well!!!
Just got AF today. Thought a more "natural cycle" after my HSG would do the trick....well...it didnt...so im back with my lovely Soy ladies! 
I think I will be doing the same as last cycles...CD3-7 160mg.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, if AF isn't here by Monday I'm testing again and DH thinks I'm preggo:haha:


----------



## Stinas

Hot pink - I sooooo hope you are!!!! Fx my dear!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

If I'm not Stinas next cycle will do the trick, I hope.


----------



## Stinas

Fx


----------



## Diddums

FX hotpink! Let us know xx


----------



## Vic20581

Diddums said:


> I asked my doc whether I would need to lose weight in order to be prescribed clomid and she said no. My bmi is 38 I think &#65533;&#65533;. I'm going to lose weight anyway as hopefully it will help me conceive xx

Hi
Are u in the uk. Wen i saw fertility 4 yrs ago he said lose weight, iv lost nearly 3st since then, so fingers crossed thats enough, my bmi is about 40, mainly coz im only 5.1. 
Wil jus have to see wat he says wen i see him, im at a different hospital in a different area so mayb the rules are different, who knows.
Gd luck with ur weight loss.
V
x


----------



## Diddums

Vic yes I am in the uk. I'm in Surrey. I was reading on the Internet and the NHS has no guidelines on bmi and clomid. It's up to the prescribing doctor. Although apparently losing weight helps with the efficiency of the clomid....if that makes sense? I'm going to try to lose weight slowly so I'm healthier in general.


----------



## Vic20581

Diddums said:


> Vic yes I am in the uk. I'm in Surrey. I was reading on the Internet and the NHS has no guidelines on bmi and clomid. It's up to the prescribing doctor. Although apparently losing weight helps with the efficiency of the clomid....if that makes sense? I'm going to try to lose weight slowly so I'm healthier in general.

Oh right, well maybe i can argue my point if the doc says no to clomid. As i am eating healthy n loosin weight. But wil carry on til my apt, to hope to of lost more by then. 
This is my first mth on soya, last tablet tonight, n then fingers crossed countdown to first ov, have to start poas in a couple of days. Iv heard afternoon testing is best to get a bfp on opk?
I was takin my temp aswell, but my dog decided to eat my thermometer last night, got new one on order. No no tempin til that arrives :( 
V
x


----------



## Diddums

No Vic! Sounds like the type of thing my dog would do! Do you have a fever thermometer? I know they're not as sensitive but would give you a rough idea? Just make a note that's you are using a different thermometer. 

Last month I got a positive opk it was at 2pm. I also tested at 11am but it was negative. I would test twice a day to make sure you catch the surge. This is my second day after my last day of soy (cd 38) so will see how it goes and report back xx


----------



## Just_married

Vic20581 said:


> Diddums said:
> 
> 
> Hey Vic I also have I also have PCOS. Went to see doc today and she was lovely. She said if nothin happens in the next 5 months to go back for tests and then she can prescribe me clomid. Are you on metformin? Xx
> 
> Im bein refered to fertility, but my bmi isnt low enough for clomid so dont think they wil give it to me. Not on metformin atm, waitin to be refered n for fertility to give it to me.
> VClick to expand...

This is one of my fears, the clinic nurse did my bmi, it was 33 and she said I was obese and she said I needed to 'get that sorted'. She even told my husband off for having a bmi of 27!! Not even seen the consultant yet and already feeling judged & weary.


----------



## Vic20581

Just_married said:


> Vic20581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diddums said:
> 
> 
> Hey Vic I also have I also have PCOS. Went to see doc today and she was lovely. She said if nothin happens in the next 5 months to go back for tests and then she can prescribe me clomid. Are you on metformin? Xx
> 
> Im bein refered to fertility, but my bmi isnt low enough for clomid so dont think they wil give it to me. Not on metformin atm, waitin to be refered n for fertility to give it to me.
> VClick to expand...
> 
> This is one of my fears, the clinic nurse did my bmi, it was 33 and she said I was obese and she said I needed to 'get that sorted'. She even told my husband off for having a bmi of 27!! Not even seen the consultant yet and already feeling judged & weary.Click to expand...

Jesus thats a bit harsh isnt it. I hate the was ur jus judged for bein overweight. Most of us have pcos so its very hard to lose weight, but it dont seem like they care x


----------



## Bride2b

So first month back on soy didnt work for us, so I am going to try soy out again, I took it 3-7 last month and got my peaks on CD19 & 20. I think I am going to go for soy 2-6 this time as see what happens. I did have major O pains last month, but we didnt BD before the peak as it came after just 2 highs on my cbfm & didnt get chance to bd. I will make sure we BD as soon as I see a high next time just incase the peak comes after 2 highs again. But hope to follow smep a little better than the attempt last month - it really didnt go well! I think my OH is really disappointed we "didnt get sprogged up" his words not mine! So I think he will hopefully BD when I say we need to & we will be more successful this month!


----------



## Bride2b

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh, if AF isn't here by Monday I'm testing again and DH thinks I'm preggo:haha:

any news?xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Bride2b said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, if AF isn't here by Monday I'm testing again and DH thinks I'm preggo:haha:
> 
> any news?xxxClick to expand...

I can see something but it's very very very faint, I'm going to try a frer


----------



## poppy666

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, if AF isn't here by Monday I'm testing again and DH thinks I'm preggo:haha:
> 
> any news?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I can see something but it's very very very faint, I'm going to try a frerClick to expand...

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## debzie

So sorry bride hopefully this is your month. 

Any pics hotpink? I love seeing lines. Good luck with thr frer.


----------



## Bride2b

Ohh hot pink lets hope they get darker!!!x


----------



## alin3boys

Hotpink ~ can u put a pic up,chart looking fabby

bride2b ~ sorry :witch: got you,fingers crossed for this cycle,can i ask a question about cbfm,i got positive opk on cd 15,16 but still saying high on cbfm am on cd 17 today but 1st month using do u think ive ovulated

vic ~ lol @ dog eating thermometer did he have a temp lol

I don't know whats going on got positive opks cd 14,15,16 but still high on cbfm no peak yet

here are my opk pics

blk background cd 14,next pic cd 15,next pic cd 16,next pic cd17am,next cd 17 pm (no line)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0300.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0306.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 4









day 16.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 3









day 17am.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 3









day 17 pm.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poppy666

I always got told go by your first positive opk and dis-regard any after that :shrug: not sure why tho but did when i had two consecutive days.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm spotting today :( :cry:


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear youre spotting hotpink! Your temps do look good though. Did you try the frer? Let us know how tomorrow is. Fingers crossed and baby dust xx


----------



## Stinas

Back on the Soy wagon as of today!!


----------



## Vic20581

Ok iv now bought a normal thermometer, while waitin for basal one to get here. Which i found out yday is comin from hong kong, bloody ebay lol. Keepin it away from the dog this time.
First cycle on soya n i lost track of days n took it for 6 days silly me :'(
Does anyone no, if this is bad.
V
xx


----------



## debzie

so sorry your spotting hotpink but it could be implantation.

Good luck stinas.

Vic the original founder of this thread sis the same and got her bfp that cycle.

AFM. had an early scan this morning and soy baby is measuring behind dates, no heartbeat. Have to go back for another scan in two weeks just to see as they will not diagnose a failing pregnancy from one scan. So here I am entering yet another tww. The midwife did also say I have a cyst on my left ovary hope thats not down to soy.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It was just late IP i guess nothing this morning but :bfp:
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120312074958.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120312075026.jpg


----------



## Vic20581

debzie said:


> so sorry your spotting hotpink but it could be implantation.
> 
> Good luck stinas.
> 
> Vic the original founder of this thread sis the same and got her bfp that cycle.
> 
> AFM. had an early scan this morning and soy baby is measuring behind dates, no heartbeat. Have to go back for another scan in two weeks just to see as they will not diagnose a failing pregnancy from one scan. So here I am entering yet another tww. The midwife did also say I have a cyst on my left ovary hope thats not down to soy.

Well fingers crossed for me then.
Ur tww will prob feel forever, but will be the best of luck for the next scan, hope it will be just fine.
Vic x


----------



## Just_married

debzie said:


> so sorry your spotting hotpink but it could be implantation.
> 
> Good luck stinas.
> 
> Vic the original founder of this thread sis the same and got her bfp that cycle.
> 
> AFM. had an early scan this morning and soy baby is measuring behind dates, no heartbeat. Have to go back for another scan in two weeks just to see as they will not diagnose a failing pregnancy from one scan. So here I am entering yet another tww. The midwife did also say I have a cyst on my left ovary hope thats not down to soy.

Debzie my heart goes out to you, I know what you're going through isn't easy, a bit of a roller coaster, big hugs to you!

Are you 7 weeks? when I was in my 2nd pregnancy I had an early scan at 8 weeks & I was certain of my dates, the heartbeat was literally 1 pixel on the screen, hard to find & easy to miss.....so I'm hoping & praying that your wee bean is just playing hide and seek! Even though you ate sure of when you o'd the implantation & cell division can vary, so it may just be a few days too early. Just said a wee prayer for you, hope you're okay xcx


----------



## Diddums

Debzie I'm so sorry to hear. Fingers crossed its just two early to detect heart beat xxx

Hotpink!!! Omg congratulations!!! You must be so happy :) xxx good luck for a happy and healthy 9 months xx

I think my opk are almost positive. What do you ladies think? I am going to test again in a few hours. Fingers crossed :)

https://db.tt/assISTir


----------



## Vic20581

Hotpink looks like u have done it. Congrats x


----------



## poppy666

Debz hang in there lovely, not sure how many weeks you are but some ladies havnt seen a heartbeat till 8wks in some cases on another website :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Congratz Hotpink :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you so much ladies


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats Hotpink! I cant remember what dose you took & when. Did you do 3-7 like I did? Any secrets to your success you can share? Its fab news!!!!xxxx

Debz - I am sure its just because your bean is still early, so dont lose hope yet, I will be thinking of you, and just hope you get a great outcome in two weeks xxx

I'm on CD 4, so far I've taken soy CD 2 & 3 160 mg, then I will up it for the last few days, although my 40mg tablets have run out & only have one left, the next lot I have are 50 g. So maybe I will take 190 today and 200 last 2 days!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Bride2b I took soy cd3-7 100,100,150,150,200 and plus the hole time i was taking cassava


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations hotpink. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine month.


I should be 6+5 today so I am.measuring a week behind. We will see.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Hang in there Debz. :( I'll have my fingers crossed that baby is still healthy and that you get to see a nice strong HB at your next scan!


CONGRATS hotpink!!!!!! :) Now just to wait and see if it's twins or not... lol ;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:) I'll go at 6week and get my scan


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Wow Hotpink! Congrats! I, too, am really anxious to see if you get your twins. I just noticed you're in Missouri...I grew up there and thats where my family lives!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awesome, were abouts do they live?


----------



## clairea

Hi Betheny, 

I am in QLD and can't find these anywhere even online. What brand did you get?

Thanks, 

Claire



Betheney said:


> YES I got mine from a healthfood store. I think they were only like $10


----------



## Vic20581

I have just added my ov chart. Looks a bit random. Only started doin temp on cd14. N i started on soya on cd15. N then basal thermometer got chewed so then used normal thermometer for couple of days. Then dog ate that one. So a few more days of no tempin n then i get a new thermometer not basal yet as waitin for it to arrive. Random i no lol. I have no idea wat my chart is sayin, i think this mth might jus be a waste of time tbh. 
But wat i do want to no is how can i display on the chart the days i took soya. I jus cant work it out. 
Vic x


----------



## brownie929

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me butting it. I've been lurking for a while and finally decided to speak up as this is my first cycle on SI. (CD3-7; 80, 80, 120, 120, 160)

I have PCOS and went off BCP April 2011, didn't get a period until Sept 2011. They come around 49-52 days, last cycle was the only one I was able to clock ovulation (CD41 )

Well, woke up today to FF telling me I ovulated 3 days ago which would move O day to CD12. HUGE difference. We'll see how it goes though.
Baby dust ladies!!


----------



## Diddums

Hi Brownie :)

I do have PCOS and had two normal cycles straight off bcp and this one I'm on c41. FF friend says I ov a few days ago but my temps look too low so we will wait and see. Goin to bd every few days just in case. Do you have a link to your ov chart brownie?

Anyone wanna look at mine and see whether they think I have ov? 

Xx


----------



## brownie929

Right. I wrote something beautiful and it wouldn't let me post a link to my chart as it might be spam and I don't have 10 posts, will try in sig. 
To summarize: I had a similar exp coming off BCP the first time, 2 normal cycles and then didn't see AF for 6 months. 
Didn't. Really trust FF as its changed on me before. My chart is a bit like yours as it dipped, rose for 3 days and dipped again. 
I really dislike playing the waiting game but hey ho


----------



## Bride2b

Load your charts ladies so we can see! Its fab that soy seems to be working for you Brownie!

Hotpink I tried to do a post yesterday but it wouldnt work! Cassava sounds interesting, I stalked your journal, I must say its something I hadnt heard of before!

AFM - I bloody forgot to take soy last night! I was so tired!! I think I will take it today and tomorrow so I still get my 5 doses! I hope it doesnt matter!


----------



## alin3boys

Hotpink ~ massive congrats new that was a pregnancy chart lol,when do we find out if twins

Debz ~ sorry you didnt get to see hb,fingers crossed for next scan

Brownie ~ looks like soy is working its magic on you

I got my crosslines this morning and am 6dpo today,got pos opk 114,15,16 but cbfm still reading high


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alin I'm going in for a blood hcg test this morning so by noon i'll have my results back


----------



## Anxiously

alin3boys said:


> I got my crosslines this morning and am 6dpo today,got pos opk 114,15,16 but cbfm still reading high

Hi, were you on Clomid by any chance? My temps vs cbfm readings are really weird this cycle. Temps are rising but no peak. I'm not even sure whether I have ovulated...


----------



## alin3boys

Hi Anxiously no not on clomid,know i ov as did opks and got positives cd 14,15 and 16,but moniter not picked it up is my 1st month using so could have missed it

hotpink any news on hcg results

bride2b keep trying to get my chart on but cant


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## debzie

So sorry hotpink could be a chemical it a cyst . Hcg can be present in the system and a negative pregnancy. result is therefore marked as less than 5. Ovarian cysts can elevate hcg to a level that hpts can pick it up. Hugs.


----------



## poppy666

so sorry sweetie, looked at your chart this morning and seen the huge dip was hoping you was ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm okay girls thank you


----------



## brownie929

So sorry hotpink


----------



## Bride2b

Hotpink I'm so sorry, hope your ok, I know that sounds silly as your probably gutted. Take care xx


----------



## Bride2b

alin3boys said:


> Hi Anxiously no not on clomid,know i ov as did opks and got positives cd 14,15 and 16,but moniter not picked it up is my 1st month using so could have missed it
> 
> hotpink any news on hcg results
> 
> bride2b keep trying to get my chart on but cant

Oh yeah it shows a cycle wheel. I'm not sure how these work!


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry Hotpink :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

alin3boys said:


> Hi Anxiously no not on clomid,know i ov as did opks and got positives cd 14,15 and 16,but moniter not picked it up is my 1st month using so could have missed it

Yes that must be it :) i wish I had used OPK in addition to cbfm this cycle! I feel like I'm in a limbo now...


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Sorry hotpink. :(


----------



## RAFCHICK541

I'm so sorry hotpink :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girl


----------



## shellie31

Hotpink. I'm so sorry hun :hugs:xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sorry Hotpink, that sucks x

Im confused ladies whats going on with me, this is the first cycle taking soy. The first half of my cycle my temps were higher than normal. Then my CBFM showed on Tues a peak as always on CD18. Since then I have only had temps of 36.3 which hasnt risen teh way it normally should so FF hasnt even confirmed ovulation. 
Im worried sick that I havenmt ovulated as this has never happened before. But I have read that just because you get an LH surge(mega dark line I got) it dosent meant you will ovulate. Im still hoping that its the soy thats mucked up my temps! Argh so frustrating.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, I'll be starting my soy again tomorrow


----------



## debzie

Just keep trying my post ov temps on soy were always much lower. Did not temp my last cycle on soy. 

Good luck again hotpink.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

So sorry Hotpink. Hopefully the new cycle will bring healthy, happy pregnancy!!:hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

i didn't temp while on soy so don't know what mine were,confused as what to do with moniter,have already had positive opks on cd 14,15 and 16,fertility friend put my ov day as cd 14,i am now on cd21 and cbfm still reading high no peak and no sticks left (obviously not picked my peak up this month) do i carry on just putting a used stick in till stops asking for one,or buy more sticks

hotpink ~ good luck with next cycle are you going to do same dose

wish i could get my chart on


----------



## shellie31

Ali. When i used my CBFM last year before taking a break from TTC, i just went straight from low to peak & only got highs when i'd taken soy :winkwink:. This cycle i didn't get my peak either but from the pain i felt i know i ovulated later than usual but the CBFM didn't pick it up :shrug:,it stuck at still asking me for test sticks & giving me a high. I stopped feeding it lol :haha:. I know i ovulated cos soy really makes it stronger & i feel it so it is normal for the monitor not to pick it up sometimes. 
This was my 1st cycle using my CBFM again & i'd reset it so it sees me as a new user but i remember last time i was a new user i didn't get my peak that cycle either but did every cycle after that :thumbup:


----------



## shellie31

Ali.:dohh: forgot to say stop feeding it test sticks,even used ones. Just ignore it & it'll automatically go back to low :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

Its strange I always seem to get peaks even after using soy. If you confirmed you have o'd through opks & temping then I'd say stop feeding it sticks. It might just be getting used to your cycle.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes alin same dose this cycle


----------



## alin3boys

Thankyou girls will stop feeding it then lol,i am 8dpo today fingers crossed i get the eggie,i remember from concieving ds that i got my peak on cd 14 and bd on the day and 2 days before,and has worked exactly the same this time i bd cd 10,12 and 14 got pos opk cd 14,15 and 16,iand i am a firm beleiver as it only takes one as with my ds 4 we only bd once my entire cycle (again with cbfm) and concieved from just that one time lol.


----------



## shellie31

Ali i'm also 8DPO so we're both really close :hugs: FX & loads of baby bust to all the soy girls for a BFP :cloud9:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alin3boys

FX for you to shellie u started testing yet lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey ladies has any of you used soy to bring on a :witch: im cd 75 & not sure if i ovulated :shrug: .. my last period started Jan 3rd, used clomid & 11 days later gynae told me that clomid didnt work & stopped it, so no :witch: since :nope: 
so can i use it to bring on af???

thanks for all ur help :flower:


----------



## Stinas

It wont bring AF up....I have read that some ladies took it late in a cycle in order to finally O...but I am not sure that will help you. 
Read up on herbs/vitamins that can bring AF naturally....or else contact your doc to see where af is.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Cd3 and 4 are done with 100mg now for 5/6 for 150mg then cd7 200mg


----------



## shellie31

alin3boys said:


> FX for you to shellie u started testing yet lol

No not yet but will probably start tommorow lol :rofl:. When are you testing? FX for you too hun :hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

just got bfn this morning @ 10dpo :(


----------



## Just_married

Spent last night in so much pain (cd13). This happened last time I took soy but this time was worse, felt like mild labour pains! Had paracetamol, rennies & a bath and was still sore. If this one is unsuccessful I don't think I'll be trying it again.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Do you chart hun? ^


----------



## Just_married

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Do you chart hun? ^

No, I don't have the patience, sometimes use opk bit forgot past few days, what am I like? Lol usually o on day 12/13 so prob o pain but sore as heck x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Maybe you need to start. :haha:


----------



## shellie31

Ali. Sorry it was a BFN hun :hugs: but 10DPO is still early :winkwink:. I also got a BFN this morning at 10DPO so your not alone :hugs:. I'll keep POAS till i get a BFP:cloud9: or the :witch: bitch flys in :cry:

JustMarried. It's normal hun to have really strong pains around ovulation with soy :hugs:. First time i took it i thought something must be wrong cos the pain was so strong but was just a good ovulation lol :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CD6 and one more day of soy for me.


----------



## alin3boys

shellie ~ we will either get our bfp together or the witch will get us both lol,tested again this morning 11dpo and still bfn but threw up,so could be a sign just been and got cb tests as i just been using cheapy internet ones or poundland ones

hotpink ~ hopefully soy works for you this cycle 

just married ~ i dont usually know im ov but i felt it with soy this cycle


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope is alin


----------



## Just_married

alin3boys said:


> shellie ~ we will either get our bfp together or the witch will get us both lol,tested again this morning 11dpo and still bfn but threw up,so could be a sign just been and got cb tests as i just been using cheapy internet ones or poundland ones
> 
> hotpink ~ hopefully soy works for you this cycle
> 
> just married ~ i dont usually know im ov but i felt it with soy this cycle

Fingers crossed for you, I really hope this is your month.

Yeah I usually get a wee cramp in my left or right for 1 day when I'm ovulating bit this was right across my stomach, it worried me.

Maybe I ovd from both? Lol oh I really hope I get my bfp this month after all this xx


----------



## Vic20581

Hia guys
Not sure where my cycle is goin, temps seem to be stayin high, ff sayin i ov between 16-25 n im on cd29. If it is im in my tww. But i dont think i am. Opk never been + but then iv not taken them everyday. 
Really want af lol x


----------



## brownie929

FF still saying I o'd CD 12, meaning that I am 9DPO today. 
For about the past 4-ish days I've been soo bloated. And one day, it was to the point of being painful. 
Hopefully my body is just doing what it's supposed to be doing.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you Brownie


----------



## shellie31

Ali. I got another BFN this morning at 11DPO on an IC :cry:, so i do think those tests are crap :growlmad:. I've got loads of them so i'll use them up & buy some decent tests,instead of being a cheapskate lol :rofl:, that's if there is a next time :winkwink:.

Hotpink. :hugs:

Good luck to all the other soy girls.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alin3boys

Well i went and bought cb+ and walmart own make yesterday and another bfn this morning cd 26 12dpo,feeling crampy,headache and hungry not like me as i can normally go till teatime (unless pg)temp dropped yesterday to 36.65 but back up this morning to 36.82.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Last dose of soy took this morning now to see when I ovulate


----------



## debzie

Brownie i was bloated from 4 dpo this bfp cycle still am now. It's a good sign.

Shellie boo for the bfn. Still time yet I have read aswell that you get a bfp later with a boy than a girl. Fingers crossed hun.

Allin so sorry for the bfn too. But you couls have just implanted yesterday so give it a day or so. For ypur bfp. 

Afm still counting down to my next scan trying to remain hopefull that my soy baby is doing ok.


----------



## alin3boys

debzie was thiking that with the temp drop and crampings yesterday and today in ovary area


----------



## brownie929

Debzie - oooh, you've got me all excited, but tested this morning (10DPO) got a negative, so not sure.

Shellie - I'm also looking into maybe purchasing some more up-market tests

Hotpink - Lots of O Dust

Alli - Fx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Brownie


----------



## Just_married

I think I would go crazy if I tested from 9DPO....you guys are living on the edge lol xxx


----------



## debzie

I rate superdrug tests they are cheap and 10 miu. Asda testament and morrisons are also goid and 15 miu.


----------



## alin3boys

Having bad cramping and backache which i only get when pg(i dont get af pains)


----------



## blueberryhill

Hello!! I just want to introduce myself.. I am getting married on 4/7 so we got off bcp on 1/10 .. i didn't have AF until the 1st of march I had all the pregnancy symptoms but no pregnancy.. i went to the dr and she said it was just my period.. I had slight bleeding/spotting only when I wiped. A cycle of 54 days.

So I decided why not try soy... I took it 2-6 (3/14 - 3/18) I am also taking pre natals and royal jelly. I hope this regulars my cycle.. I would really like to get pregnant right after the wedding. 

the 1st day I did 120 then I did two days of 160 and then the last two days of 200. 

I was also taking Maca. I didn't realize I shouldn't. Hopefully that will not count me out. I am excited and read through the forum and skimmed all the pages.. congratulations to all of those who have had BFP.. I can't wait for mine!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome :hi: blueberryhill


----------



## LeeC

Hey Ladies. I am on CD 6 and been taking SI's CD 2 - 6 so tonight is my last night. I have quite a dull ache in my right ovary and wondered if anyone else has had this before taking SI's.
I'm hoping this doesn't mean that I'm going to ov from my right ovary as I lost my right tube last year due to an ectopic pregnancy.
I am on a medically managed plan and this is my last month of TTC before I have to take yet another break.
Really hope my left ovary can pull it off this month.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome :hi: LeeC


----------



## Sparklegirl

ladies in the uk, which brand of soy do u use.. i want to order some from amazon.co.uk


----------



## LeeC

Thanks HotPink. I don't usually stray from the recurrent miscarriage thread, so it's nice to be out and about on the BnB site lol...
Just taken some painkillers for the ache in my right ovary, damn it, if it was my left I'd be happy as Larry.

How are you? 

I started reading from page 1 on this thread then skipped a few hundred pages !!!
x


----------



## LeeC

Hey Sparkle

Got mine from Tesco and they are doing 3 for 2 right now, think they cost about £3.99 and have 40mg of soy isoflavones.

You will find them in the health dept with the vitamins, they are in a yellow bottle.

Hopethis is helpful x


----------



## alin3boys

hi hun i got these work out cheaper in long run as only need 1-2 tablets not 5 like some

https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/products/Soya-Isoflavones-100mg-1122.aspx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust: to all


----------



## alin3boys

just started spotting


----------



## workin4alivin

Hi All, quick question? Did you take your entire day's dosage at one time or did you spread it out over the day? (my pills are 40mg each)
So far I've spread them out throughout the day... ??
Thanks!!!


----------



## Bride2b

alin3boys said:


> just started spotting

Boo!! Sorry for the spotting!

I take mine all in one go just before bed as I know some ladies get headaches. I have had the swamson brand before, but usually them from amazon as I dont think my local asda sells them & I dont really go to tesco!

I am on CD12 and feel I will O soon, as my right ovary is feeling crampy. If I do O son its much earlier than usual. Before my loss I would O around CD16, last cycle which was my second after my loss I O'd around CD18. So it looks like soy has done the trick in bringing O forward for me. It means I dont have to wait so long for the outcome!

Debzie I still have everything crossed for you. What day is your scan?

:dust::dust::dust: to all, I do read this thread everyday, but tend to lurk more than post! I will let you know when O happens!


----------



## poppy666

workin4alivin said:


> Hi All, quick question? Did you take your entire day's dosage at one time or did you spread it out over the day? (my pills are 40mg each)
> So far I've spread them out throughout the day... ??
> Thanks!!!

Took mine all at once before i went to bed :thumbup:


----------



## brownie929

I used the Tesco brand as well and took the full dose at once (pm)


----------



## shellie31

Blueberry. Why wouldn't you take maca with the soy? i take maca every day :shrug: didn't know i shouldn't. 

Debzie. Thanks for telling us what are decent preggo tests :hugs: i'm sick of those crap IC's lol :haha:. Hope your scan goes well :cloud9:

Welcome to the other new girls :flower: & baby dust to everyone 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


AFM. got another BFN at 12DPO :nope:. Think that the :witch:bitch will arrive soon :cry:.


----------



## Just_married

workin4alivin said:


> Hi All, quick question? Did you take your entire day's dosage at one time or did you spread it out over the day? (my pills are 40mg each)
> So far I've spread them out throughout the day... ??
> Thanks!!!

Think most take all at once before bedtime to avoid side effects.

Only side effects I had were vivid dreams whilst I took it and some hot flushes after I stopped taking it. 

Afm I'm well into tww, we used soy & smep & zestica on most fertile days. Also been taking pregnacare & wellman conception for 4 months. Def not testing until AF due, hate the 13 cycles of bfns which mess with my head 

Good luck to all you soy ladies!


----------



## LeeC

I just took my last dose last night. I was taking them all at the same time before I went to bed.


----------



## alin3boys

I don't know whats going on bfn again this morning light bleeding and cramps but temp shot up to 37.00,thought temp dropped when witch arrived


----------



## workin4alivin

Thanks! I will start taking them all right before bed time! Hope I didn't screw up my chances spreading them out throughout the day!

Bride2b I am in the same boat. I was o'ing on 15-16 before my loss and now it's more like cd18.. with 3 days of positive opk's first... seem's like I'm gearing up to O and then it takes a while and I'm concerned it's affecting my egg quality. :(

Here's to hoping SI works!.. anyone ever tried Vitex.. that was the other one I was considering...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I take mine in the morning


----------



## shellie31

Well i'm onto cycle 2 with soy as the :witch:bitch got me this afternoon :cry:. I've decided to do CD2-6 starting off at 100mg for two days,150mg,then 200mg the last two days :winkwink:.
FX for an April BFP :cloud9:

I always take my soy in the morning with my cup of tea:coffee:, luckily i don't get any side effects :thumbup:.


----------



## alin3boys

think im going to count today as cd 1 even though my temps still way high


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Shellie thats a good dose but you should just take 100,100,150,150,200 thats what i been taking a work just fine


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

alin3boys said:


> think im going to count today as cd 1 even though my temps still way high

Some ladies do spot at time when AF is due when preggo i say test with a IC


----------



## brownie929

A bit annoyed...FF took my crosshairs away and no ovulation detected at CD24.
As I said in a previous post last cycle I o'd CD41, so to be honest any ovulation in the next 17 days would still be an improvement.


----------



## shellie31

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Shellie thats a good dose but you should just take 100,100,150,150,200 thats what i been taking a work just fine

I might just do that dose then, thanks hun :hugs:. Well that's the 1st 2 soy tablets taken this morning 100mg along with RRLT capsule,Maca & folic acid :coffee:


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin all
Im on cd32 n dont look like i have o'd yet. No red cross on ff. i dont think i have ever o'd, but been havin lower down pains n crampin, feels like af wil be comin, but never there. Its first mth on soya, n i always have long cycles. 
Vic x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

shellie31 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Shellie thats a good dose but you should just take 100,100,150,150,200 thats what i been taking a work just fine
> 
> I might just do that dose then, thanks hun :hugs:. Well that's the 1st 2 soy tablets taken this morning 100mg along with RRLT capsule,Maca & folic acid :coffee:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
got aletter today got my gynae fertility apt on 25th appril. Im hopin for clomid as i have pcos n tried on n off for 3 yrs. but i know i need a lower bmi, so think he wil send me away n tell me to lose more. Wil jus have to wait n see now. 
Vic x


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi *waves* I hope you don't mind a newbie creeping in and asking for some advice! I have been TTC for 8 months, my cycles have been pretty wacky since August (post BC) and ranged from no ovulation (quite a few times) to ovulating on CD 17, CD 24 and last time just gone CD 30. I am waiting for AF so show her ugly head in a few days as feel she is on her way, I really want to try and sort my stupid cycles out as I'm fed up of not ovulating or ovulating late!!

I've brought some Soy from Tesco its 40mg I understand you take it similar to Clomid but just wanted to ask you knowledgeable ladies what you would advise for me - go straight for 120 mg then gradually increase to 160mg then 200mg or is that too much? Also what days are best for someone with my ovulation pattern?

I must stress in the 8 months TTC I've only ovulated 3 times so I have more no ovulation than ovulation if that makes sense!

Advice greatly welcomed thank you so much x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

baby_nurse said:


> Hi *waves* I hope you don't mind a newbie creeping in and asking for some advice! I have been TTC for 8 months, my cycles have been pretty wacky since August (post BC) and ranged from no ovulation (quite a few times) to ovulating on CD 17, CD 24 and last time just gone CD 30. I am waiting for AF so show her ugly head in a few days as feel she is on her way, I really want to try and sort my stupid cycles out as I'm fed up of not ovulating or ovulating late!!
> 
> I've brought some Soy from Tesco its 40mg I understand you take it similar to Clomid but just wanted to ask you knowledgeable ladies what you would advise for me - go straight for 120 mg then gradually increase to 160mg then 200mg or is that too much? Also what days are best for someone with my ovulation pattern?
> 
> I must stress in the 8 months TTC I've only ovulated 3 times so I have more no ovulation than ovulation if that makes sense!
> 
> Advice greatly welcomed thank you so much x

Welcome :hi: Soy will do the trick it has for me.


----------



## Vic20581

I think 2-6 or 3-7 are the common two.
I started this mth on 100mg for a couple of days endin on 200mg n it is my first mth. Gd luck. X 




baby_nurse said:


> Hi *waves* I hope you don't mind a newbie creeping in and asking for some advice! I have been TTC for 8 months, my cycles have been pretty wacky since August (post BC) and ranged from no ovulation (quite a few times) to ovulating on CD 17, CD 24 and last time just gone CD 30. I am waiting for AF so show her ugly head in a few days as feel she is on her way, I really want to try and sort my stupid cycles out as I'm fed up of not ovulating or ovulating late!!
> 
> I've brought some Soy from Tesco its 40mg I understand you take it similar to Clomid but just wanted to ask you knowledgeable ladies what you would advise for me - go straight for 120 mg then gradually increase to 160mg then 200mg or is that too much? Also what days are best for someone with my ovulation pattern?
> 
> I must stress in the 8 months TTC I've only ovulated 3 times so I have more no ovulation than ovulation if that makes sense!
> 
> Advice greatly welcomed thank you so much x


----------



## baby_nurse

Thank you...as my tablets are 40 mg cants take 100 mg so would you advise I take 80 mg or 120 mg?


----------



## baby_nurse

Hotpink_Mom said:


> baby_nurse said:
> 
> 
> Hi *waves* I hope you don't mind a newbie creeping in and asking for some advice! I have been TTC for 8 months, my cycles have been pretty wacky since August (post BC) and ranged from no ovulation (quite a few times) to ovulating on CD 17, CD 24 and last time just gone CD 30. I am waiting for AF so show her ugly head in a few days as feel she is on her way, I really want to try and sort my stupid cycles out as I'm fed up of not ovulating or ovulating late!!
> 
> I've brought some Soy from Tesco its 40mg I understand you take it similar to Clomid but just wanted to ask you knowledgeable ladies what you would advise for me - go straight for 120 mg then gradually increase to 160mg then 200mg or is that too much? Also what days are best for someone with my ovulation pattern?
> 
> I must stress in the 8 months TTC I've only ovulated 3 times so I have more no ovulation than ovulation if that makes sense!
> 
> Advice greatly welcomed thank you so much x
> 
> Welcome :hi: Soy will do the trick it has for me.Click to expand...

Hi your charts look similar to me...your chart after using soy looks fab ... So you take day 3-7? How much do you take? Should I maybe do 80, 120, 160, 160 200 or does that sound not right? My tablets are 40 mg so bit difficult to get dose right! X


----------



## LeeC

Ouch my right ovary is NOT happy, hoping it settles down soon, not sure if it is the soy or a cyst. Light OPKs today so hoping for a nice dark line soon and strong ov..
Anyone else had ovarian pain after soy, it may be unrelated of course but just throwing it out there.

Hi everyone and happy Friday x


----------



## Just_married

LeeC said:


> Ouch my right ovary is NOT happy, hoping it settles down soon, not sure if it is the soy or a cyst. Light OPKs today so hoping for a nice dark line soon and strong ov..
> Anyone else had ovarian pain after soy, it may be unrelated of course but just throwing it out there.
> 
> Hi everyone and happy Friday x

I had pain right across my lower stomach near ovulation this month (2nd with soy, slightly higher dose than last).

As far as I can see it's quite common as it makes your brain stimulate your follicles more and for longer than normal.


----------



## crystalnjimmy

Hi, I came across your thread & was very excited. I took my last pill of Provera On Tuesday the 20th. It was a 5 day thing. I have not yet started AF but should any day now. I am planning on taking it cd3-7 & am very nervous about it. We are trying this as something before we try Clomid. My Fiance will have a semen analysis next month & if all is clear then my OB will prescribe me Clomid (unless this soy works ;)). Any advice or anything I should know? I am a little confused though. They are 40mg tablets so I know I need to take at least 2 but should I take more? Any input or success stories would be greatly appreciated! Thanks ladies & good luck!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

baby_nurse said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_nurse said:
> 
> 
> Hi *waves* I hope you don't mind a newbie creeping in and asking for some advice! I have been TTC for 8 months, my cycles have been pretty wacky since August (post BC) and ranged from no ovulation (quite a few times) to ovulating on CD 17, CD 24 and last time just gone CD 30. I am waiting for AF so show her ugly head in a few days as feel she is on her way, I really want to try and sort my stupid cycles out as I'm fed up of not ovulating or ovulating late!!
> 
> I've brought some Soy from Tesco its 40mg I understand you take it similar to Clomid but just wanted to ask you knowledgeable ladies what you would advise for me - go straight for 120 mg then gradually increase to 160mg then 200mg or is that too much? Also what days are best for someone with my ovulation pattern?
> 
> I must stress in the 8 months TTC I've only ovulated 3 times so I have more no ovulation than ovulation if that makes sense!
> 
> Advice greatly welcomed thank you so much x
> 
> Welcome :hi: Soy will do the trick it has for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi your charts look similar to me...your chart after using soy looks fab ... So you take day 3-7? How much do you take? Should I maybe do 80, 120, 160, 160 200 or does that sound not right? My tablets are 40 mg so bit difficult to get dose right! XClick to expand...

I say 120,120,160,160,200 is okay to take hun


----------



## Sparklegirl

starting my soy 2morrow cd5 -9 any1 else???


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Opk's are still getting darker yay for O for me.


----------



## shellie31

Took my last soy dose this morning :coffee:, i haven't had any side effects YAY!!! but been getting twinges already so FX i'll pop:pop: out some good eggs soon :winkwink:


----------



## LeeC

Hey Ladies 

A quick update, my OPK was positive yesterday on CD 11, it has gone back to faint today and my temp has gone from 97.5 to 98.6 this morning so think I may have ov'd although still got pain in my right ovary but nowhere near as bad as it was. 
So looks like the soy has brought my ov forward by 3 days.
Will be interesting to see if temps stay elevated now and will do another OPK in an hour or so.

I am starting to wonder if it's the soy or a cyst that is making my ovary ache.

Good luck everyone x.


----------



## LeeC

Also, I took soy CD 2 -6
120, 160, 160, 200, 200


----------



## debzie

well ladies my soy baby was not meant to be I have had another missed miscarriage diagnosed today.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Update: Yesterday got my +opk and now today I'm Ovulating.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Sorry Debzie. :(


I thought maybe I had an implantation dip and got soooooo excited, but my temp just KEEPS falling below the coverline now. So I have no idea what's going on. I think i'm out, and maybe I have a progesterone deficiency too. :(


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Took preg test today was a bfn. Cd 36. Ff doesnt say i have o'd yet n no ad, so stil a chance i hope.
x


----------



## brownie929

So sorry debzie

FF keeps moving my O day from CD12, 19, 24...all over the place.


----------



## JourneyTTC

Hope you gals don't mind if I jump back on board with you. I got a soy BFP on December 26 and had a missed m/c February 15 :cry: Af just took a hike and I'll be taking my last dose of soy tomorrow.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Soy has done it again cd13 and Ovulating.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Journey I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: sorry your back here, but Welcome back hunni


----------



## shellie31

Debzie :hugs: i'm so sorry hun :cry::cry:

Journey :hugs:, sorry for your loss too hun :cry::cry:

Hotpink. YAY for ovulation :winkwink:

The :witch:bitch has left :happydance: so baby making :sex:will begin later :happydance:.


----------



## Just_married

debzie said:


> well ladies my soy baby was not meant to be I have had another missed miscarriage diagnosed today.

So sorry to hear this Debzie. No words, just hugs! Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww Debzie I am so sorry hun, sending you loads of :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies.

So my temp has gone back to 97.7 this morning, yesterday it was 98.6 following on from a positive OPK on Sunday, I'm a bit confused as my temps don't usually take a dip once they have gone up, so I'm not sure if I ov'd yet or not on the soy. OPK would suggest I have and I have been DTD since last Thursday CD 8.
I guess I better keep going for a few more days.

Anyone else have this as I need to start taking steroids after ov for recurrent miscarriage and now I'm not sure when to start, I should start tomorrow, so will see what temp brings in morning.

After all this time, this stuff still confuses me!!!

Debzie, so sorry for your loss, I think I see you joined us in the recurrent miscarriage thread. Big hugs to you x.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies for your kind words and support.

Journey so sorry for your loss. x


----------



## Diddums

So sorry for your losses Debzie and Journey :(

Nothing to report here. On CD55 and so far no ov (even though ff says I have temps look too low!). So still waiting to ov or for AF to arrive so I can start soy next cycle. 

Has anyone ov this late? Xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Debzie and Journey :hugs:


----------



## crystalnjimmy

sorry debzie & journey on your losses :( 

I am on CD 4 & am taking soy CD3-CD7 but it seems like I am taking less than yall. I am taking 80mg a day. 40mg in the morning & 40mg before bed. should i be taking more? this is my first round of soy. I was prescribed provera because it has been 7 months since my last AF... thanks & good luck!!


----------



## LeeC

Hi Crystal. I took mine at the same time before bed.
I think there are lots of variations, the general rule tends to be double Clomid dosage.
ie 50mg Clomid = 100mg Soy

Well my temp is back up this morning to 98.2 and CM is more lotion like now but DTD last night anyway but hoping for another high temp tomorrow morning.

How is everyone getting on with the Soy, I think I am 2 or 3 dpo today and have started the steroids x.


----------



## Just_married

crystalnjimmy said:


> sorry debzie & journey on your losses :(
> 
> I am on CD 4 & am taking soy CD3-CD7 but it seems like I am taking less than yall. I am taking 80mg a day. 40mg in the morning & 40mg before bed. should i be taking more? this is my first round of soy. I was prescribed provera because it has been 7 months since my last AF... thanks & good luck!!

I think it's wise to stick to a low dose on your first try, you can always up the dosage next month if it doesn't work and you have no side effects. On my first try I took 40/80/80/80/120, I would have stuck to 100mg if I could have though, but it was Tesco's 40mg capsules so I wasn't able to. Fingers crossed for you! 

Arm, I'm on cd24, I'm normally 26 day cycle so Friday is T-day. Trying hard to to symptom spot and keeping myself busy. The weather is stunning here this week so it's great to be out and about taking our mind off it. 

Hugs to all! Esp Debzie, thinking about you loads xxx


----------



## LeeC

Good luck Just_Married, I hope you are another soy success, keep us posted x.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust: to all


----------



## Sparklegirl

:wave: ladies how are you all today???
so im cd8, taking soy cd 5-9, so far so good :thumbup:
so just waiting for dh to get home next week to start :sex: :blush:

lots & lots of baby :dust: to all


----------



## blueberryhill

I took soy days 1-5 cd 3/14-3/18

Days 1 (120) Day 2-3 (160) , Day 4-5 (200) - of soy

.. and I just ovulated !! YAY.. i got a smiley - this is my 1st soy cycle! 

I am taking it after my first cycle off birth controls was 54 days! 

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/blueberryhill83/IMAG0525.jpg

ive been feeling twinging, tweaking and cramping from both sides... so I wondering if I released 2 eggies!!??! 

We BD every night and have been using pre seed for a week! Fx


----------



## LeeC

Good luck Blueberry and congratulations on your smiley face. You better get busy lol.. x


----------



## Sparklegirl

blueberryhill said:


> I took soy days 1-5 cd 3/14-3/18
> 
> Days 1 (120) Day 2-3 (160) , Day 4-5 (200) - of soy
> 
> .. and I just ovulated !! YAY.. i got a smiley - this is my 1st soy cycle!
> 
> I am taking it after my first cycle off birth controls was 54 days!
> 
> https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/blueberryhill83/IMAG0525.jpg
> 
> ive been feeling twinging, tweaking and cramping from both sides... so I wondering if I released 2 eggies!!??!
> 
> We BD every night and have been using pre seed for a week! Fx

Ooooh beautiful smiley u got there lol, go get :sex: lots of baby :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Blueberry fx for you hun


----------



## shellie31

Great smiley face opk Blueberry :happydance:, get :sex: & get that BFP :winkwink:


I got a high on my CBFM this morning :yipee:,which is earlier than last cycle. Also been getting some sharp twinges in my right ovary area since i got up, FX i'll ovulate in a few days :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I guess I will be testing this cycle DH and I bd last night, but I do feel that this is not our cycle though.


----------



## J.Kiera

Whoa lots of pages lol. Still taking cassava & waiting for af for the soy. Any twins conceived in this 700+ pages :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

J.Kiera said:


> Whoa lots of pages lol. Still taking cassava & waiting for af for the soy. Any twins conceived in this 700+ pages :)

good question :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

J. hopefully we both will have twins soon I too is taking cassava and soy.


----------



## debzie

Yeah one set that I know spellfairy had twin boys with soy. x


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls, just joining. Waiting for my next cycle so I can start soy iso. I was told I do not ovulate and we do not know why yet, I have a FS appt late next month. I am currently on CD43 and no idea when AF will show, hopefully I can get a round of iso in before my appt. They refuse to give me clomid at this point even though I've been TTC 11 months. :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

WElcome :hi: TTCBean


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks hot pink Mom :D


----------



## shellie31

:hi: TTCBEAN welcome to the thread:winkwink:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, just to let you know that I've just gotten my BFP the first month using soy. It made me ovulate 2 days late but in the end it has worked, also used evening primrose oil which def increased ewcm aswell Id recommend that.
Very nerve racking now as Ive had two previous miscarriages but Im praying this is 3rd time lucky. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi ladies, just to let you know that I've just gotten my BFP the first month using soy. It made me ovulate 2 days late but in the end it has worked, also used evening primrose oil which def increased ewcm aswell Id recommend that.
> Very nerve racking now as Ive had two previous miscarriages but Im praying this is 3rd time lucky. Good luck to you all xx

:happydance::wohoo::wohoo: CONGRATS :happydance::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LeeC

Just thanks for popping by this thread with your good news, will see you back rm thread, although you will be joining PAL soon. YAY xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

ladies which days did you all ov on soy???


----------



## poppy666

Congratz sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LeeC

Sparkle according to FF and my OPK's I ov'd on CD 11, so 3 days early for me. I took the soy CD 2 - 6.


----------



## Just_married

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi ladies, just to let you know that I've just gotten my BFP the first month using soy. It made me ovulate 2 days late but in the end it has worked, also used evening primrose oil which def increased ewcm aswell Id recommend that.
> Very nerve racking now as Ive had two previous miscarriages but Im praying this is 3rd time lucky. Good luck to you all xx

Hey Just,

Said a wee prayer forca healthy pregnancy for you, sorry for your losses. That's a big gap between your bfp last year to this one, so hopefully your body has healed whatever caused the mcs this time.

Afm, AF was due today, no sign, but this is my second try at soy and I was two days late last time I tried it. Trying not to build my hopes up. 

Love to all our other soy ladies too xxx


----------



## momblough

I O'd on day 8....fertility doc (1st appt was on O day this past Monday) verified a healthy egg and follicle despite Oing so early. He also verified that Monday was THE day ;-). However he did say that our follicles need btween 12-14 on the early part of our cycles in order to make a good egg. He said he was suprised at the vialability of mine bc of it, tho that in no way assure a bfp. But bc i havent been getting a bfp that might be why. This was my first cycle of soy and ewcm was MASSIVE, and so was my O symptoms..and Ive NEVER had any physical inclination that O was occuring. I did this month though!!! Cant wait to take a test to see if i get a bfp! Since my last cycle was 18 days (maybe 16 bc of heavy spotting) and I O'd cd8-9 for sure how long do i need to wait to test? Ive got plenty of patience, cant ya tell? Hehehehehe


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats justkeeptryin


----------



## Diddums

Congrats Justkeeptrying! Fab news :) hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

AFM I'm still waiting to ov I think. Ff says I ov on cd48. Can someone have a Look at my chart and let me know what you think? If I did ov we didn't bd so no chance of bfp but would mean AF and could start my first soy cycle. However last two months I've have an 8 day LP so to get to 11dpo (according to FF) probably means I haven't ov? 

Just wish AF would arrive :( 

Also was does PAL stand for? 

Good luck to all the soy ladies xx


----------



## poppy666

PAL - Pregnancy After Loss :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Poppy :)


----------



## shellie31

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi ladies, just to let you know that I've just gotten my BFP the first month using soy. It made me ovulate 2 days late but in the end it has worked, also used evening primrose oil which def increased ewcm aswell Id recommend that.
> Very nerve racking now as Ive had two previous miscarriages but Im praying this is 3rd time lucky. Good luck to you all xx

CONGRATULATIONS hun :happydance::happydance:, i'm so chuffed that it worked for you & i really hope it's a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations again justkeeptrying. Praying this one is your rainbow baby. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi ladies got a quick question for anyone who might be using Soy and CBFM. I'm CD 7 and got my first 'high' today which is quite early for me .... I've been taking Soy cd 3-7 so last dose tonight. Just wondered can Soy give you a false high result as it just seems a little early to be getting a high and wondered if it was soy messing with the results or an actual high.

Thanks


----------



## Bride2b

Baby nurse I have been using soy & CBFM, I am not sure if soy can interfere or not. I have only been doing both for 2 cycles and am currently in the tww. Sorry I am not of much help. My first cycle on both I got highs for 2 days at CD16 & 17. This cycle I got 6 highs starting on CD 10. I am not sure if this was because of soy...read what you like into it.

Congrats justkeeptrying lets hope this is for keeps, wishing you a H&H 9 month x


----------



## baby_nurse

Bride2b said:


> Baby nurse I have been using soy & CBFM, I am not sure if soy can interfere or not. I have only been doing both for 2 cycles and am currently in the tww. Sorry I am not of much help. My first cycle on both I got highs for 2 days at CD16 & 17. This cycle I got 6 highs starting on CD 10. I am not sure if this was because of soy...read what you like into it.

Thanks...I've been reading up and seems it may interfere...as soy will elevate oestrogen levels and I think that's how the cbfm picks up the high reading... so I'll not read too much into it... fx'd that I ovulate earlier...really hope I do :happydance:Good luck on getting your BFP.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Baby. I didn't use my CBFM this cycle as I thought the increased estrogen may interfere, so I just used IC OPKs and got a positive CD 11, according to FF I ov'd same day.
The CBFM will keep asking for sticks until its gets a peak.
Good luck x.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is the soy doing girls?


----------



## Just_married

Hotpink_Mom said:


> How is the soy doing girls?

3 days late & tiny bit of spotting an hour ago, wish my body would would make it's mind up instead of playing games with my mind.


----------



## baby_nurse

Finished Soy yesterday (first time user) so now is the waiting game...will I ovulate...and if so when! Really really hoping something happens! Hotpink....do u think u o'ed this month?


----------



## Jojono2

Hey ladies, how is everyone? 
I'm on cd 8 today, last dose of soy tonight, so ive done 3 days at 161g and 2 days at 207g, been having a few pinches and twinges over last couple of days and today im getting some ewcm? i am temping, my temps are slowly rising, when i look at other charts everyones temp seems to fluctuate up and down but mine are just rising? is this a good thing? x


----------



## TTCBean

CD47 today, really want this cycle to be over so I can try soy!!!!


----------



## brownie929

CD 35 and still no ovulation detected. Didn't O till CD41 last cycle so I'm still hopeful.
How're things ladies?


----------



## Sparklegirl

im cd 13, took soy cd 5-9, but only hoping to ov after wed when dh gets back...
last cycle was 78days without soy ....


----------



## babygirl89

ladies was just wondering if anyone experienced with soya could help me please i have taken soya before last year twice and everything was grand but didnt get pregnant. i decided to try again and i purchased a clearblue fertility monitor to help too. I ended up taking my soya on days 4 to 8 as i totally forgot to take it on day 3 as i normally would i took 100gm of soya the first day and increased my intake slightly over the 5 days so on the last day i took 170gm so all was grand an then on day 9 i got a peak on my clearblue monitor and day 10 i got a peak and then day 11 and 12 it was high which means i was ovulating ALREADY!!! on day 11 i felt afew twinges but on day 12 i was having cramps in my ovarys i could feel myself ovulating and throughout the day it got worse i was actually in alot of pain my sides wer killing me i had to take a painkiller and go to bed i have never been like that on soya but last time i took it i took a smaller dose but last time i was in a lil pain but nothing like this time. Anyway so i ovulated on day 12 which is very early for me cos i normally ovulate on day 19-21ish so i started taking my progestrone on day 14 and have been taking it since im now on day 28 and i normally have a 28ish day cycle but even with my progestrone the longest my lp has ever been is 12dpo and i am now on 16-17dpo which is very strange for me has any of this ever happened to any of u lovely ladies?? and am i technically late?? cos i am on day 28 but im 16-17dpo?? has soya ever lengthened anyones lp?? im confused!!!


----------



## Just_married

babygirl89 said:


> ladies was just wondering if anyone experienced with soya could help me please i have taken soya before last year twice and everything was grand but didnt get pregnant. i decided to try again and i purchased a clearblue fertility monitor to help too. I ended up taking my soya on days 4 to 8 as i totally forgot to take it on day 3 as i normally would i took 100gm of soya the first day and increased my intake slightly over the 5 days so on the last day i took 170gm so all was grand an then on day 9 i got a peak on my clearblue monitor and day 10 i got a peak and then day 11 and 12 it was high which means i was ovulating ALREADY!!! on day 11 i felt afew twinges but on day 12 i was having cramps in my ovarys i could feel myself ovulating and throughout the day it got worse i was actually in alot of pain my sides wer killing me i had to take a painkiller and go to bed i have never been like that on soya but last time i took it i took a smaller dose but last time i was in a lil pain but nothing like this time. Anyway so i ovulated on day 12 which is very early for me cos i normally ovulate on day 19-21ish so i started taking my progestrone on day 14 and have been taking it since im now on day 28 and i normally have a 28ish day cycle but even with my progestrone the longest my lp has ever been is 12dpo and i am now on 16-17dpo which is very strange for me has any of this ever happened to any of u lovely ladies?? and am i technically late?? cos i am on day 28 but im 16-17dpo?? has soya ever lengthened anyones lp?? im confused!!!

This is my 2nd cycle on soy. My usual cycle is 26 days, but 1st cycle gave me 28 and on this one I am spotting on cd29, making this lp 15/16 days long, usually 12/13 days, so yes, it def lengthened mines.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

baby_nurse I'm on my second ovulation because of the soy plus the cassava I'm taking.


----------



## babygirl89

do u ladies think the soya could interfere with the cbfm and give me a false ovulation day?? cos i ovulated day 11 which is very early xx


----------



## Bean66

You can have a positive OPK/peak without Oing. So it's possible you didn't O. Do you temp?

Although in theory a stronger O should lead to a better LP. This is why some docs prescribe clomid for short LP.

Have you done a hpt?


----------



## babygirl89

Bean66 said:


> You can have a positive OPK/peak without Oing. So it's possible you didn't O. Do you temp?
> 
> Although in theory a stronger O should lead to a better LP. This is why some docs prescribe clomid for short LP.
> 
> Have you done a hpt?


i didnt temp but on the peak days i had some ewcm and watery cm and the two high days which it said i ovulated i had major ovulation pain like major i had to take a pain killer and lie in bed which is very strange i took quite a high dose and i had ewcm so i felt a very very strong ovulation. im on day 30 now (day 29 on my cbfm) and still no sign of af and i am now 17-18dpo and i am too afraid to test hahaha i am gona wait afew more days and then test but i think i am defo late now!! just hope the SI has not messed with my cycle.


----------



## Bean66

Then I would say you O'd. Fingers crossed for some nice pink lines!


----------



## shellie31

I use a CBFM & when i don't use soy i just jump from low to peak but with soy i get a few high days before i get the peak:winkwink:. I see it as a good thing but that's maybe just me lol :haha:. I wouldn't feed it anymore tests after you get a peak cos it's programmed to give 2 peak days,high then low again :thumbup:.

ATM i'm still waiting to ovulate :shrug:, i know it's coming cos the 2nd test line is getting darker but i think it'll be a few days yet. I know that soy pushes my ovulation back a bit :winkwink:. I really hope i get a BFP & so does everyone else :cloud9:


----------



## Just_married

Onto cycle 14 for us, AF came 4 days late, 2nd time trying soy


----------



## Kmae

I have joined the soy train. This is my first cycle using soy. I took it from cd3-7 and I am currently on cd 12. I am really hoping it helps me ovulate sooner (before cd 26). 

babygirl89, it sounds like a good time to test since you have been in your LP so long! Fx'd!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, So tired today. but got things to do today. Blah

How is everyone?


----------



## westfall

Hi Ladies :flower:
I am TTC#1 on my first cycle and I will be starting soy today. I am a little concerned that I am starting kind of late CD5 (only because I couldnt find the bloody things anywhere lol!) any advice on dosage etc. or anything else I should know? I totally new to soy and hope it will increase my chances of a fast bfp. 

I already O normally is this OK? I am hoping that it will sort of just give my chances a bit of a boost. 

any help would be super appreciated!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: and welcome westfall..

You can take soy on 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 and 5-9 so that mean start taking them since your on cd 5 now..


----------



## Just_married

westfall said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> I am TTC#1 on my first cycle and I will be starting soy today. I am a little concerned that I am starting kind of late CD5 (only because I couldnt find the bloody things anywhere lol!) any advice on dosage etc. or anything else I should know? I totally new to soy and hope it will increase my chances of a fast bfp.
> 
> I already O normally is this OK? I am hoping that it will sort of just give my chances a bit of a boost.
> 
> any help would be super appreciated!!

Not trying to discourage you in any way, but I would encourage you if this is your 1st cycle to just try opk & time BD with ovulation. Soy can have negative side effects such as affecting your thyroid production and cause ovarian cysts if you don't really need it. So my advice is not to take it until you have tried for 3-4 cycles without it. (average chance of getting pregnant is around 25% each cycle so 3 or 4 months would normally be enough before you consider additional things.

If you want to increase your chances without putting possible bad effects in your body you could buy soft cups & preseed to encourage sperm retention and movement within your uterus. 

Best of luck to you.x


----------



## poppy666

Hi westfall not sure about cd5-9 cos your cycles are only 28 days. I also ovulated on my own on a 28 day cycle and worked twice for me on the soy, but i took on cd2-6 and cd3-7 :shrug: I took it more cos im older and wanted a healthier eggy. Good luck sweetie

Would deffo recommend charting and Preseed if you dont try the Soy.


----------



## jjnn20

Hiya ladies :) .. I am hoping to start on the SOY tonight, would appreciate some advice :) .. So firstly the only vits I could find were in holland and barrett and are called soya isoflavones.. Not soy isoflavones, I'm guessing and hoping that these are bothe the same things tho right :/ !? Lol thought ide just check! .. 

And providing they are, my cycles are very irregular as you can see from my signature.. I'm thinking of starting the soya tonight which is cycle day 3 as AF arrived properly on Monday, do you think that is best for me days 3-7 ? And how much do you think I should take ??

Xx


----------



## Bean66

Just_married said:


> westfall said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :flower:
> I am TTC#1 on my first cycle and I will be starting soy today. I am a little concerned that I am starting kind of late CD5 (only because I couldnt find the bloody things anywhere lol!) any advice on dosage etc. or anything else I should know? I totally new to soy and hope it will increase my chances of a fast bfp.
> 
> I already O normally is this OK? I am hoping that it will sort of just give my chances a bit of a boost.
> 
> any help would be super appreciated!!
> 
> Not trying to discourage you in any way, but I would encourage you if this is your 1st cycle to just try opk & time BD with ovulation. Soy can have negative side effects such as affecting your thyroid production and cause ovarian cysts if you don't really need it. So my advice is not to take it until you have tried for 3-4 cycles without it. (average chance of getting pregnant is around 25% each cycle so 3 or 4 months would normally be enough before you consider additional things.
> 
> If you want to increase your chances without putting possible bad effects in your body you could buy soft cups & preseed to encourage sperm retention and movement within your uterus.
> 
> Best of luck to you.xClick to expand...

Completely agree with this. Don't mess with something that doesn't need fixing.


----------



## hopefulmom2

this has been a long thread, trying to read it and having my computer almost crash in the middle of it. Its taken me almost a week to get through it. I have gotten soy isoflavones from Walmart 40mg. I took out Nuvaring on March 5th, started the withdrawal bleed on March 8th. I am now just waiting on my cycle to restart itself. Last time I stopped it for a couple months it skipped a month and had to go back on it. 
I have vitex but not really wanting to take anything, letting my cycle get back to normal, I took a ic and it was bfn, so I know I am not pg. I have red raspberry tea leaves, and baby aspirin 81mg chewables. Might look into the Pre-seed at CVS since I have been researching and its been said to be sold there. Not sure about soft cups since my cervix is tilted and I got pg before but we bd from behind. She is 6 years old and wants a sibling. Any advice ladies? I was giving myself until middle of next week and if no AF I was going to call the dr to see if their fertility clinic can help.


----------



## Bean66

Hopefulmom2 - just give your body time. It takes a few ladies a few months to get regular cycles again. You'll probably still O so just bd regularly until you're cycles are more predictable. Then maybe do a hpt now and then incase you caught an egg. 

I wouldn't rush into soy yet. Possible read up
on vitex as this doesn't work as a hormone itself but supports the pituritary to help with hormone balance. But again I'd wait at least another month before starting. 

Good luck.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

This cycle is completely drivin me mad.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Bean66 said:


> Hopefulmom2 - just give your body time. It takes a few ladies a few months to get regular cycles again. You'll probably still O so just bd regularly until you're cycles are more predictable. Then maybe do a hpt now and then incase you caught an egg.
> 
> I wouldn't rush into soy yet. Possible read up
> on vitex as this doesn't work as a hormone itself but supports the pituritary to help with hormone balance. But again I'd wait at least another month before starting.
> 
> Good luck.

Thanks, I am planning on waiting until I get reg again. When I was ttc last time to have dd It took me 15 months to finally get pg. I was on the bcp from the age of 14 to 21 without. I stopped taking them Jan 2004 and I didnt end up getting pg until the following June. I know it takes a few months as I have stopped the nuvaring before and it skipped a month but then the following month I got it. I go to the dr today for another reason but will give my body time to adjust without the nuvaring. 
I am not going to take anything until it returns, I just have it here just in case. It might not even be needed, but me and my younger sister who is ttc for more than 6 years she has pcos and overweight I am giving her advice, shes planning on taking vitex to bring on her period then start soy. I hope it works for them. she keeps getting her hopes shot down but she doesnt have a period at all and going on bcp isnt a plan for her.


----------



## brownie929

Right then, big surprise to me AF started yesterday morning. No O detected this past cycle, but my cycle length did go from 53 days to 38. 
Gonna try another cycle with soy before I take 2-3 off. CD 3-7 a bit higher dose.
Wish me luck guys!


----------



## Just_married

We are squeezing in a soy cycle before we see specialist on may 8th. This is our 14th cycle of ttc, our third using soy. Going for days 5-9 again, but sticking on a low dose as the pain I had last time tells me it was too much. This is DH 4th month being teetotal so fingers crossed we will see the benefit of that and all the other changes made. If doesn't work this cycle that will be a year of ttc with no bfp. My AF is due on our 1st anniversary which we are spending in a holiday cottage so here's hoping!


----------



## Kmae

Hopefulmom2, hopefully your cycles get back to normal soon and that you won't need to use anything!

Brownie, great that your cycle length was shorter but hopefully it wii be shorter AND you'll ov this next cycle!

Just married, I hope you get your BFP and won't need to even see a fertility specialist- but it's great that ou have taken the next steps just in case.

I'm on cd16 but no sign of ov yet. I just won the bid for a CBFM to use for next cycle if this one isn't successful. Ive been prescribed clomid for next cycle and want to be sure I do everything I can to be sure I catch the ov!


----------



## Just_married

Just_married said:


> We are squeezing in a soy cycle before we see specialist on may 8th. This is our 14th cycle of ttc, our third using soy. Going for days 5-9 again, but sticking on a low dose as the pain I had last time tells me it was too much. This is DH 4th month being teetotal so fingers crossed we will see the benefit of that and all the other changes made. If doesn't work this cycle that will be a year of ttc with no bfp. My AF is due on our 1st anniversary which we are spending in a holiday cottage so here's hoping!

 Don't understand why, but had the mother of all headaches today, had to leave church service due to nausea, you can imagine what everyone thought ironically, never had this headache last two cycles with soy.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Going to try one more cycle of soy and then I'm done with it.


----------



## brownie929

Thanks Kmae, I'm hoping for that as well. Good luck to you!

JustMarried, hope you're feeling better today.

And this is my last one for a while too hotpink, fingers crossed.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Maybe we will get our BFPs together Brownie.


----------



## brownie929

That would be really cool hotpink
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Kmae

Just married, I got a couple headaches the days I was taking soy- but, yours sounds more like a migraine. I hope it went away.

Hot pink, what cd are you on?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cd27 Kmae


----------



## Just_married

Kmae said:


> Just married, I got a couple headaches the days I was taking soy- but, yours sounds more like a migraine. I hope it went away.
> 
> Hot pink, what cd are you on?

Thanks kmae, I think you're right, I had to attack it with several painkillers at once. I've recently cut down on caffeine and think that might have triggered it. Was so glad it went.


----------



## Spinnergrl

Hi ladies, I thought I'd pop back in. Tried soy for the first time this cycle, days 4-8. Ovulated as normal (today) on cd 14. BD last night. Strong ovulation pains on both sides. On to the tww. Hopefully this is our month! after 3 years and an MC, I'm over it! Appointment with an RE Thursday. I'll let y'all know how things turn out!


----------



## Just_married

Could kick myself! Just woke up and realised I forgot to take my 5th dose last night! Just took it this morning, hope it's not too late! Cd5-9 only took 80/80/80/80/80 this time. FS in may (diagnosis only as I'm too old for nhs treatment) put all blood/sperm/urine samples in over Feb & march and had a spare month before diagnosis and decided to try one last go at soy.

Fingers crossed beautiful ladies!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Still no Cross Hairs :(


----------



## baby_nurse

Bit gutted soy hasn't worked for me...I was so hopeful!! Yet another ttc let down!! Hoping for O for all you soy ladies and bfp xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Soy worked my first cycle trying it, but now I'm on cd29 of my second cycle and still no O. Does any of you girls know how to bring on AF the natural way?


----------



## Kmae

spinnergrl, shouldn't be a problem taking the last dose in the morning instead of the night before. F'xd soy works for you!

Hotpink, no crosshairs for me either. I'm on cd 20 and growing impatient. The last two cycles I didn't ov until cd 26/27 so hoping it is just following a pattern- we'll see. Really hope your ov gets here asap. I don't know of any natural ways to bring on AF. I had to take Progrestone for bring on my AF (didn't have it for 8 months after coming off bcp) and it worked. Didn't help me ov though.

baby_nurse, so sorry soy didn't work for you. What are your next steps?

Just_married, I hope your headaches went away now. Mine went away a day or two after my last dose of soy.


----------



## Diddums

Well I think I may finally have ov after a temp spike this morning. Just hoping its because I ov rather than because I'm fighting some sort of infection due I sore throat. Only time will tell and at cd71 I'm hoping AF will arrive ASAP so I can start soy! Xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my Cross hairs this morning girls, can't wait for AF to come and go so we can start next cycle.


----------



## shellie31

I've no idea when or if i ovulated this cycle on the soy :shrug:, no positive opks & no peak on my CBFM. Had a few twinges but nothing like when i've taken soy before:wacko:.

FX for some soy BFP's for us girls :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Diddums and Hotpink, Yah for your ov!!! I hope you get a BFP instead of AF though. F'xd for you.

Shellie, do you temp? If yes, did you get a temp rise? Either way, hopefully you ov'd at a good time if you did. 

Bnporter, Still no ov for me- but I did get soem more ewcm today so maybe it's on its way. I wanted to ask you what dose of Soy did you take this cycle? It's great that you ov'd a lot earlier than normal!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Kmae, but we are waiting for AF though


----------



## sjones1125

Well AF finally came! 83 days cycle! SO i was thinking about taking SI, I just realised I have the natures way..100 mg, I've never taken it..so just wondering how much, and when to take it? Thanks :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sjones can you break them in half or no? cd3-7 work really good with some of us 

But this are the day

CD2-4
cd3-7
cd4-6
cd5-9

I say if you can't break them in half go for
100,100,100,200,200


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You can also can take them morning or night which ever you what


----------



## sjones1125

Thank you Hotpink, they're only 40% SI.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Then the amount I said before is good to take.


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies. Second day of high temp for me. Hopefully high temp tomorrow morning confirming ov. Only bd three days before ov so doubt will get a bfp but glad I be able to start a new cycle. Any weekend plans? Hubby and I are just chilling as our Little furrbaby was neutered a couple days ago and isn't allowed much exercise xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

4dpo for me girls ugh can't wait to see AF can't believe I want AF to show up this cycle though.


----------



## Diddums

I still think its kinda funny to say can't wait for AF to arrive durin ttc. Or it that just me lol?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know right, who would want AF to show up...


----------



## shellie31

Kmae,no i don't temp hun but i've never had this happen so its a bit weird:wacko:. If i don't get my BFP i'm going to have a natural cycle to try & get my cycle back on track, FX i don't need it :winkwink:

Hotpink. I get you on the wanting the :witch:bitch to arrive,i'm so done with this crappy cycle :hugs:. 

Babydust for us all.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sjones1125

Quick question, giving that my last cycles was 83 days long, should I up my SI dosage? 

https://www.vitacost.com/natures-way-soy-isoflavones-standardized

That's the kind I got, It says 40 % so If my math Is correct that's only 40 mg right? I was just wondering if I should take more than just the 100 mg capsule(40mg SI) I just really don't want to have another 83 days! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diddums

Hey sjones once this cycle is over I will be taking 120 120 160 160 200 mg. my tablets are 40mg each :) xx


----------



## sjones1125

*gulp* that's 3 huge capsules lol..Are yours the same as mine? I read it right, right? LOL They are 40 mg SI(the one's I got). I don't want to take more than I should, :)


----------



## poppy666

I use to take 5 capsules an evening :haha: but worth it.


----------



## sjones1125

poppy666 said:


> I use to take 5 capsules an evening :haha: but worth it.

 wow! you are one brave woman!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah, but concieved serenity off them :cloud9:, good luck sweetie :hugs: i ate a slice of bread to try get the tablets down lol


----------



## sjones1125

Thank you! Did you see the link to the one I bought? I've never used it, So i'm a little nervous...I think I'll do the 120 for a couple of days and then 200 on the last. CD2 today. Thanks again for you're input!


----------



## poppy666

Never seen those but so many on the market, you'll be ok. I remember my first time and i was so nervous of taking something i knew nothing about, but thought they a natural supplement so cant harm me if taken in moderation... some countries take soy everyday in high levels in their diets and do no harm. I took 160 then 200 last two days on both occasions.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Im so waiting on AF to arrive. not even sure if I did ovulate in March or not. now almost a week late with starting this month.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm waiting for AF as well hopefulmom2


----------



## Betheney

hey girls my last two SI cycles were both CD14 ovulations then this one was a CD18 ovulation. I have had only one other SI cycle with a CD18 ovulation and i've realised they both have one common factor!!! I didn't take the soy at the EXACT same time everyday. I kind of just took it sometime in the afternoon so each day could of varied by an hour or two. So obviously taking at the same time everyday is incredibly important. I mean i know it's said to do it anyway but i never thought an hour this way or that would make a big difference (apparently it does)

So my temp went up this morning and so as long as it stays up Ov was yesterday Friday the 13th :-S


----------



## Diddums

Same here waiting on AF. 

Although Ff finally gave me cross hairs. Now I'm just worried that it's because I've has a chesty cough and blocked nose rather than because I ov. In any case I have a drs appointment on Monday to see whether they will prescribe provera. If I get to 14dpo and no bfp I will start taking provera as it obviously means I didn't actually ov. 

Xx


----------



## Betheney

Diddums said:


> Same here waiting on AF.
> 
> Although Ff finally gave me cross hairs. Now I'm just worried that it's because I've has a chesty cough and blocked nose rather than because I ov. In any case I have a drs appointment on Monday to see whether they will prescribe provera. If I get to 14dpo and no bfp I will start taking provera as it obviously means I didn't actually ov.
> 
> Xx

Your chart... why were your last dozen temps at a different time? were they earlier than all the rest or later than all the rest?


----------



## Diddums

From cd1-50 I took my temp at 4.30 then from cd50 on I took my temp at 6.30. Originally ff put my cross hairs at cd50 as the later temp takin gave me a slightly higher temp. However at cd70 when supposed ov tool place I was still taking my temp at 6.30. If that makes sense? What do you think of my chart? Xx


----------



## Betheney

if you asked me i think FF was correct with your cross hairs with what you've said about your times, if from CD70 onwards your temps were taken at a later time that the ones from CD50-69 then i would say maybe not. But it def looks like a temp shift to me. Unless you are having 3 random late temps which seems highly unlikely.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks for having a look Betheny :) I think if my temp stays up another few days I will believe I have ov. Then the question because how likely Is it to get a bfp from bd once 3 day before ov? Xx


----------



## Betheney

I think it depends on the individual I see heaps of women get pregnant with such statistics. But while TTC my daughter we BD every second day for about 3-4cycles then decided to do every day and BAM fell pregnant. This time around we've BD every second day to every third day for about 9 months. This will be my first cycle with BD every single day so fingers crossed it works again like last time.

Also first cycle with preseed!!!! I have zero EWCM which is why I think BD every second day doesn't work.


----------



## Just_married

Cd 12/13 for me, some very niggly ov pains happenin. 3.5 months since DH gave up alcohol, 5th month on pregnacare & wellman conception. 14th cycle ttc. How long does it take for egg to travel down Fallopian tube? Just wondering if we should dtd tonight or wait till tomorrow for swimmers to grow more....we dtd last night.


----------



## Betheney

Most studies say that it is more beneficial to BD once a day. A while ago they used to say every 2nd day but now they've realised every day is best. I also don't know how long it takes for it.to.travel down the fallopian tube but once you've ovulated your egg starts to break down and is gone by 24hours later so the aim is to have lots of BD before Ov so the spermies cans catch a fresh newly released egg

AFM - 2nd day od temp rise signalling Ov so BD marathon is over and it's 2dpo and into the 2ww for me :)

Wish me luck it's my first preseed cycle.


----------



## Diddums

Fingers crossed for you betheney :)

My dr said to me every three days was enough! I didn't believe her lol. We have both been very Ill so could bd more :( oh well hopefully new cycle soon xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Diddums said:


> Fingers crossed for you betheney :)
> 
> My dr said to me every three days was enough! I didn't believe her lol. We have both been very Ill so could bd more :( oh well hopefully new cycle soon xx

That's the best time to BD is when your sick


----------



## Diddums

Haha bunged up and snotty with a throat like sandpaper! And before hubby has bruise ribs from a fall for three weeks! Been a bit of a write off cycle. Can't wait to start soy and hopefully make me ov sooner xx


----------



## baby_nurse

Well there was me underestimating soy and it seems to be doing the trick!! CD 20 got v. tender bb's (my O symptom) lovely peak on my cbfm and ouch ouch ouch really strong ovulation pains!! Never had them before! So if I O in the next few days soy has brought my O date forward by 9-10 days! Yay for soy! Hope it gives me my bfp but if not def trying it again next month!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you baby_nurse


----------



## Just_married

Betheney said:


> Most studies say that it is more beneficial to BD once a day. A while ago they used to say every 2nd day but now they've realised every day is best. I also don't know how long it takes for it.to.travel down the fallopian tube but once you've ovulated your egg starts to break down and is gone by 24hours later so the aim is to have lots of BD before Ov so the spermies cans catch a fresh newly released egg
> 
> AFM - 2nd day od temp rise signalling Ov so BD marathon is over and it's 2dpo and into the 2ww for me :)
> 
> Wish me luck it's my first preseed cycle.

I just read your reply, we went ahead anyway lol. That's interesting about everynight. He had to give an SA and refrain for 3-5 nights, apparently that gives optimum sample? Yet I've read a book by professor winston who said dtd every day as research has shown it's more likely to produce pregnancy. Also smep advises every other day and then every day for 3 days after +opk. Maybe everybody is different & it works for some and not others? 
Fingers crossed for you and thanks for your advice xxx


----------



## hopefulmom2

AF finally arrived, I am thinking of starting Soy and taking cd 2-6 each 40 mg, was planning on 3 the first night, then 4 the next 2 nights then taking 5 the last 2 nights. I am also going to us my saliva microscope starting with after af ends around 5 days after. This cycle was 37 days long.


----------



## Betheney

Just_married said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Most studies say that it is more beneficial to BD once a day. A while ago they used to say every 2nd day but now they've realised every day is best. I also don't know how long it takes for it.to.travel down the fallopian tube but once you've ovulated your egg starts to break down and is gone by 24hours later so the aim is to have lots of BD before Ov so the spermies cans catch a fresh newly released egg
> 
> AFM - 2nd day od temp rise signalling Ov so BD marathon is over and it's 2dpo and into the 2ww for me :)
> 
> Wish me luck it's my first preseed cycle.
> 
> I just read your reply, we went ahead anyway lol. That's interesting about everynight. He had to give an SA and refrain for 3-5 nights, apparently that gives optimum sample? Yet I've read a book by professor winston who said dtd every day as research has shown it's more likely to produce pregnancy. Also smep advises every other day and then every day for 3 days after +opk. Maybe everybody is different & it works for some and not others?
> Fingers crossed for you and thanks for your advice xxxClick to expand...

I meant everyday during your fertile window which is basically what both those people say.

3-5days would probably give you the biggest reading which would be best in terms of sperm analysis. But i read somewhere in terms of TTC if you refrain for an extended period of time that first ejaculation is mostly full of dead spermies. I read somewhere that recommended BD once around 4 days before your fertile window BD marathon so by the time you start your marathon it's all fresh sperm and not over 4 days old. I think the people who are usually told to do BD less than every day are those whose hubbies have low sperm count so they REALLY need to build it up before BD.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Well ladies....soy didn't work for me this cycle. :( Looks like it's another annovulatory cycle. My doctor is referring me to the RE who told me he'd give me clomid if soy didn't work this cycle....so I guess i'll be moving to "the real thing". I just hope THAT works for me, even if the soy didn't. :(

Good luck, ladies!!!!


----------



## shellie31

My hubby has a low sperm count & we were told to :sex: every other day. I'm not pregnant yet & it's been 4 years:cry:,maybe we need to do it every day:wacko:.

I'm still waiting on the :witch: bitch or a BFP(i'd obviously prefer the last option) but i'm not hopeful,i don't even know if i ovulated this cycle:shrug:

Good luck to all of you 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Betheney

shellie31 said:


> My hubby has a low sperm count & we were told to :sex: every other day. I'm not pregnant yet & it's been 4 years:cry:,maybe we need to do it every day:wacko:.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the :witch: bitch or a BFP(i'd obviously prefer the last option) but i'm not hopeful,i don't even know if i ovulated this cycle:shrug:
> 
> Good luck to all of you
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I guess you'd try anything after 4 years. Have you looked into TCM? it does amazing things for men and women.


----------



## shellie31

What's TCM hun?:hugs:, yeah i'd try anything to get my BFP lol :haha:


----------



## clairea

Traditional Chinese Medicine.



shellie31 said:


> What's TCM hun?:hugs:, yeah i'd try anything to get my BFP lol :haha:


----------



## Just_married

Betheney said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Most studies say that it is more beneficial to BD once a day. A while ago they used to say every 2nd day but now they've realised every day is best. I also don't know how long it takes for it.to.travel down the fallopian tube but once you've ovulated your egg starts to break down and is gone by 24hours later so the aim is to have lots of BD before Ov so the spermies cans catch a fresh newly released egg
> 
> AFM - 2nd day od temp rise signalling Ov so BD marathon is over and it's 2dpo and into the 2ww for me :)
> 
> Wish me luck it's my first preseed cycle.
> 
> I just read your reply, we went ahead anyway lol. That's interesting about everynight. He had to give an SA and refrain for 3-5 nights, apparently that gives optimum sample? Yet I've read a book by professor winston who said dtd every day as research has shown it's more likely to produce pregnancy. Also smep advises every other day and then every day for 3 days after +opk. Maybe everybody is different & it works for some and not others?
> Fingers crossed for you and thanks for your advice xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I meant everyday during your fertile window which is basically what both those people say.
> 
> 3-5days would probably give you the biggest reading which would be best in terms of sperm analysis. But i read somewhere in terms of TTC if you refrain for an extended period of time that first ejaculation is mostly full of dead spermies. I read somewhere that recommended BD once around 4 days before your fertile window BD marathon so by the time you start your marathon it's all fresh sperm and not over 4 days old. I think the people who are usually told to do BD less than every day are those whose hubbies have low sperm count so they REALLY need to build it up before BD.Click to expand...

You seem to know your stuff, I get you when u mean every day during fertile window, I think DH would wear himself out if it was constantly every night lol, even though he complains about only doing it every other day anyway. We tried every night for one cycle, by day 5 he physically couldn't manage it, which happened to be ovulation, I think that's when I decided to relax about it a bit more as don't want to make it about timing and ruin the spontaneity for me (he's said from the start he doesn't want to know when fertile days are).

Anyway, we will know next month what is best for us once SA results from February are back, then again, that's what his swimmers looked like 3 months before (and he's stopped alcohol since then too) so for all we know his February results could have changed in a big way since he gave that SA in. 

Have subconsciously smepped this month on soy too, cycle 14 and AF due on our 1st anniversary. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Betheney

i'm only regurgitating what i've found on google. So for all we know it's hogswash. lol. Google isn't always very reliable.


----------



## Just_married

Betheney said:


> i'm only regurgitating what i've found on google. So for all we know it's hogswash. lol. Google isn't always very reliable.

Regurgitate away! Research is so time consuming! It's good to share & compare! Xxx


----------



## Betheney

hahahaha it's just that i'm an expert procrastinator with my Uni work (like this exact moment for example) and spend hours googling conception and babies rather than studying. Plus i wanted to know everything about everything when i was TTC #1 and i've been TTC#2 for a while now so i've been reading this info for so long and it's just all accumulating...


----------



## TTCBean

Hey ladies I need some advice... I am on CD62 and I *think* AF is on her way either today or tomorrow. I want to start Soy Iso this cycle to help with ovulation (I don't on my own). I have my first Fertility Appointment on Friday, not sure what is going to happen, it's probably just an initial appointment to learn about me/my history. My ideal would be the doctor prescribing Clomid, but I can't see it with the first appointment (though I've had all tests under the sun they usually give you before prescribing). Anyway... if my period starts, should I start Soy Iso or wait it out?? What if I do take it and he prescribes me Clomid, can I take both? I have LONG cycles so I don't want to be out until mid-June if I don't make a decision and don't get either!


----------



## Betheney

Clomid would be better than Soy, if AF arrive tomorrow (Tuesday) i would wait too see if he prescribes you clomid, if not start the Soy-iso asap on CD4, if he does then he'll probably tell you to take it right away, if he says to wait for the following cycle THEN i'd probably take the soy.


----------



## hopefulmom2

AF started Saturday full flow, so today would be CD 3 and I am planning on starting Soy tonight, cd 3-7, starting out with 120 mg then increasing to 200 by the last night. 
CD3=120mg
CD4=160mg
CD5=160mg
CD6=200mg
CD7=200mg
Is that too high to start out with first cycle? I am also drinking Red raspberry leaf tea, which am only drinking one cup a day, thinking of starting baby aspirin but should talk with dr first? Not taking a prenatal yet, need to make an appointment to get bloodwork and stuff.


----------



## Betheney

i drank 3 cups of RLT per day a few cycles back! stuff was awesome!!! my AF went from 3 days to about 6 obviously showing that it did indeed increase my lining. It also made all of my PMS and period pains DISAPPEAR!


----------



## hopefulmom2

I have a 5 day peroid anyway...Just hope that it works soon. I really wanted a summer 2013 Baby, but if it doesnt happen this cycle always next. and It did take a while to get pregnant last time, Hopefully will do whatever it takes. Thanks ladies, all of you are so helpful and fx for some bfps soon.


----------



## Just_married

hopefulmom2 said:


> AF started Saturday full flow, so today would be CD 3 and I am planning on starting Soy tonight, cd 3-7, starting out with 120 mg then increasing to 200 by the last night.
> CD3=120mg
> CD4=160mg
> CD5=160mg
> CD6=200mg
> CD7=200mg
> Is that too high to start out with first cycle? I am also drinking Red raspberry leaf tea, which am only drinking one cup a day, thinking of starting baby aspirin but should talk with dr first? Not taking a prenatal yet, need to make an appointment to get bloodwork and stuff.

Only my wee opinion, but 200mg is max, so if it's first time I would try a lower dose to see how you get on with side effects. The second time I took I tried a higher dose and had hellish nightmares on the nights I took it and ovulation pains were so severe that painkillers didn't work and I ended up in bed. This is my third dose this month, I went back down to lower dose and had no nightmares and just a little but of ov pain. 

As I said, it's just my opinion, but once you've took it there's no going back as it affects that whole cycle, so personally I'd start lower 

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## shellie31

The :witch: bitch arrived this morning :cry:. I'm not going to take soy this cycle as i'm not sure if or when i ovulated last cycle:shrug:, going to have a natural cycle & see what's going on :winkwink:

FX for all you :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear shellie. Hope your natural cycle has a more positive outcome :)

AFM I've had a temp from today at 6dpo. So either I didn't ov and now I'm gettin better my temp is lowering, or I have ov and AF is due, or it's a random dip. Just wish I knew either way. I have a blood Test at 8dpo to check hormone levels including progesterone so that will say for sure whether I ov or not.


----------



## Betheney

diddums have you ever had a dip at 6dpo before?

Maybe it's an implantation dip.

Maybe it's just a random dip.

Maybe you did in fact Ov earlier...


----------



## Diddums

Betheney said:


> diddums have you ever had a dip at 6dpo before?
> 
> Maybe it's an implantation dip.
> 
> Maybe it's just a random dip.
> 
> Maybe you did in fact Ov earlier...

Well this is only my second cycle temping so i have no idea lol I didn't last cycle but then again this cycle is so long anything goes lol

Does anyone know how to bring on AF naturally? If I get to cd80 and both then I just want to get AF and start again on soy!


----------



## hopefulmom2

I took 120 mg last night, might just stick with the 120 mg for this cycle all 5 days. I know my lil sister is taking it and she didnt work today, said she was cramping really bad so I am going to have to text her to let her know to take a lower dose as its probably the soy causing it. Thanks for the opinion, I havent had any symptoms as it was my first dose last night.


----------



## Kmae

hopefulmom2 said:


> I took 120 mg last night, might just stick with the 120 mg for this cycle all 5 days. I know my lil sister is taking it and she didnt work today, said she was cramping really bad so I am going to have to text her to let her know to take a lower dose as its probably the soy causing it. Thanks for the opinion, I havent had any symptoms as it was my first dose last night.

That's the dose I took this first cycle using soy. I'm in the tww so f'xd it did the trick!


----------



## Betheney

Diddums said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> diddums have you ever had a dip at 6dpo before?
> 
> Maybe it's an implantation dip.
> 
> Maybe it's just a random dip.
> 
> Maybe you did in fact Ov earlier...
> 
> Well this is only my second cycle temping so i have no idea lol I didn't last cycle but then again this cycle is so long anything goes lol
> 
> Does anyone know how to bring on AF naturally? If I get to cd80 and both then I just want to get AF and start again on soy!Click to expand...

I've heard this question being asked alot and i've never seen an answer that doesn't require you to ask your doctor.


----------



## hopefulmom2

I was going to start out with 80 mg then take it to 120 mg by the fifth day. if this cycle doesnt work will maybe do that, then just increase it every cycle. Not sure I want to advance that fast. Trying not to make it a big deal. hopefully we see some BFP's really soon.


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies.

My temp stayed down today I I am 99% sure I haven't ov and the high temps are due to the cold and mild chest infection I had. I am going to wait until saturday and I no af I will take 10-12g vitamin C and drink parsley tea to bring on AF. Hopefully that will work!


----------



## Betheney

Diddums said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> My temp stayed down today I I am 99% sure I haven't ov and the high temps are due to the cold and mild chest infection I had. I am going to wait until saturday and I no af I will take 10-12g vitamin C and drink parsley tea to bring on AF. Hopefully that will work!

OH MY GOD! i totally forgot about parsley tea!! I knew that.

My friend was trying to bring hers on but in the end waited for it naturally but i remember now it was because she couldn't find parsley tea anywhere!


----------



## Diddums

Lol Betheney :) I'm planning on buying fresh parsley and just steeping it in it water for 30mins. They say fresh herbs is better. Apparently sticking a sprig of parsley up your hoohaa works as well but not sure I wanna try that lol!


----------



## Betheney

oh... she just raided all the health food stores looking for parsley tea but of course steeping fresh parsley would of worked.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, Still waiting for my CH's


----------



## Betheney

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh, Still waiting for my CH's

this is the first cycle i actually waited for them, i usually just whack em in myself. lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I wait for them every cycle


----------



## hopefulmom2

CD 5 for me, AF is getting lighter. not sure if I will catch it this month or not, since taking the Soy and hoping to catch when I ovulate so that I can time it. Hope its not another 37 day cycle. FF said last month that I ovulated at the end, which I spotted in the middle of the cycle for 2 days. I am not sure I ovulated at all last cycle. I am going to start temping vaginally after AF ends and begin to use my saliva microscope every morning starting around CD 10 or so. Hope this works. FX for all of us ladies to get bfps real soon.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

hopefulmom2 are you not temping this cycle?


----------



## hopefulmom2

yeah, I was doing it orally but waiting for AF to stop so I can temp vaginally, what is the most accurate reading? how many of you do orally vs vaginally?


----------



## Diddums

I'm temping orally at the moment. Can't decide whether to temp vaginally. Would need to buy a second thermometer. Also I can detect ov by temping orally so not sure I need to temp vaginally?

Another morning of Pre-O temp and negative hpt last night so started high dose 7000-10000mg a day plus parsley tea. Hopefully AF will arrive in the next few days!! 

Xx


----------



## Betheney

i temped orally and hated it.

hopeful mum do you temp under the tongue? because if you don't you can get pretty erratic readings.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

^ are you serious Betheney.. I do believe we are all adult that know how to temp hun.


----------



## Diddums

Hotpink sorry to hear you are taking a break from BnB :( wish you the best of luck xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'll still post, but won't post personal stuff


----------



## Diddums

Ah ok :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

If I need some help with anything I'll have to PM you girls to ask questions


----------



## poppy666

Thats so sad sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Indeed it is, I'm think they are just plain out jealous of what I have in my life.


----------



## Diddums

Agree sorry there are individuals that are ruining it for you xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I have 3 sisters that are older than me they have always started sh*t with me no matter what it is, and have 2 brother that are younger than me we get along just fine. That makes me the middle child.


----------



## Diddums

Aww I'm sorry about your sisters. Don't know how some people can be like that ESP with family xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh look we have a guest lol


----------



## Betheney

Hotpink_Mom said:


> ^ are you serious Betheney.. I do believe we are all adult that know how to temp hun.

Yes I was serious and no I wasn't being condescending or rude. I assume you are all adults as you are all TTC. Not that being an adult has anything to do with knowing the ins and outs of TTC. My friend who is an adult (in her 30s) has really erratic temps and she told me just yesterday that she thinks it's because she didn't know she had to test under the tongue. Which I just do by default because I did it with my first LO, which is why I never told her to. Then when I wrote that post I thought maybe it's as easy as that for some women on here, maybe they just didn't know like my adult friend didn't know.


----------



## Diddums

Betheney I didNt realise you had to temp to one side under the tongue. I used to stick it in the middle under my tongue. Now I always go left hand side under my tongue lol


----------



## Betheney

Diddums said:


> Betheney I didNt realise you had to temp to one side under the tongue. I used to stick it in the middle under my tongue. Now I always go left hand side under my tongue lol

I could never decide which side to take so take both and average them. Lol. But I record both temps and if i ever wanted to i could make 3 charts one with only left temps one with only right and the one on FF with the average. That way I figured if I did what I was suppose to do and only test one side I'd see what it looks like.


----------



## Diddums

Betheney said:


> Diddums said:
> 
> 
> Betheney I didNt realise you had to temp to one side under the tongue. I used to stick it in the middle under my tongue. Now I always go left hand side under my tongue lol
> 
> I could never decide which side to take so take both and average them. Lol. But I record both temps and if i ever wanted to i could make 3 charts one with only left temps one with only right and the one on FF with the average. That way I figured if I did what I was suppose to do and only test one side I'd see what it looks like.Click to expand...

Lol that's quite funny. I imagine you with two thermometer sticking out of your mouth every morning lol. 

Do you see much difference in the temperatures? 

Stupid FF friend still says I've ov. I feel like adjusted all of my previous temps to my new time of temping. Might try that and see what the chart looks like lol just want this cycle to end lol


----------



## Betheney

Yeah I just had a look at your chart and I really have no idea. The last two cycles were so much shorter were they also with Soy??

Sometimes the temps are really different which confuses me so i'll take them both again but then if that temp sticks way out I can see that it was a weird day and maybe discard it. Most of them time the temps are really close, this cycle they've been incredibly close. I find that whatever side I sleep on has a tiny bit higher temp so I didn't like taking one side because some nights that would be the side I slept on and some nights it wouldn't which is why I thought "bugger it I'll take both" Lol.


----------



## Diddums

Hey no my first two cycles are natural cycles. First one is my withdrawal bleed from the pill and second is a natural cycle. No idea what happened to this one!


----------



## Betheney

Diddums said:


> Hey no my first two cycles are natural cycles. First one is my withdrawal bleed from the pill and second is a natural cycle. No idea what happened to this one!

I hope it's not the soys fault :-( I love soy.


----------



## Betheney

Maybe you ov'd around CD70 and your temp is dropping before AF hits. But that means it's started dropping around 5dpo which is early foe it to start dropping. Some months. Mine doesn't drop till the day of AF but some months it starts dropping from 8dpo.

I'm really just guessing tho....


----------



## Diddums

Thanks Betheney :)

I haven't actually taken soy yet. Was waiting for this cycle to finish soni could take it for the first time on my next cycle. I took b vitamins complex and agnus castus. I stopped taking the b complex but still taking the vitex. I don't think i ov on cd70. It coincides too much with me getting a major cold and chest infection/chesty cough. And as I felt better my temp dropped so I think it was my body increasing its temp to fight infection. Oh well I will wait it out and see what results I get from my blood test next week. That will for sure tell me whether I ov or not xx


----------



## Betheney

Diddums said:


> Thanks Betheney :)
> 
> I haven't actually taken soy yet. Was waiting for this cycle to finish soni could take it for the first time on my next cycle. I took b vitamins complex and agnus castus. I stopped taking the b complex but still taking the vitex. I don't think i ov on cd70. It coincides too much with me getting a major cold and chest infection/chesty cough. And as I felt better my temp dropped so I think it was my body increasing its temp to fight infection. Oh well I will wait it out and see what results I get from my blood test next week. That will for sure tell me whether I ov or not xx

oh that makes heaps of sense! of course you temp would raise for that. 

Good luck anyway!


----------



## Just_married

Betheney said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> ^ are you serious Betheney.. I do believe we are all adult that know how to temp hun.
> 
> Yes I was serious and no I wasn't being condescending or rude. I assume you are all adults as you are all TTC. Not that being an adult has anything to do with knowing the ins and outs of TTC. My friend who is an adult (in her 30s) has really erratic temps and she told me just yesterday that she thinks it's because she didn't know she had to test under the tongue. Which I just do by default because I did it with my first LO, which is why I never told her to. Then when I wrote that post I thought maybe it's as easy as that for some women on here, maybe they just didn't know like my adult friend didn't know.Click to expand...

I'm a temping virgin and I've been on these forums for 11months and I didn't know you had to temp under mouth OR that it had to be same side! So thanks for the info, should I decide to start temping I will remember that as I don't fancy vaginal temping, I prefer to leave my hooha for one think only haha xx


----------



## Betheney

Just_married said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> ^ are you serious Betheney.. I do believe we are all adult that know how to temp hun.
> 
> Yes I was serious and no I wasn't being condescending or rude. I assume you are all adults as you are all TTC. Not that being an adult has anything to do with knowing the ins and outs of TTC. My friend who is an adult (in her 30s) has really erratic temps and she told me just yesterday that she thinks it's because she didn't know she had to test under the tongue. Which I just do by default because I did it with my first LO, which is why I never told her to. Then when I wrote that post I thought maybe it's as easy as that for some women on here, maybe they just didn't know like my adult friend didn't know.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a temping virgin and I've been on these forums for 11months and I didn't know you had to temp under mouth OR that it had to be same side! So thanks for the info, should I decide to start temping I will remember that as I don't fancy vaginal temping, I prefer to leave my hooha for one think only haha xxClick to expand...

hahaha thanks just_married :) That's also why i thought i'd say something, the first time TTC i remember seeing it written everywhere! and this time around after my friend mentioned not knowing i thought to myself "well yeah i haven't seen anyone mention that once on BnB this time around maybe some don't know"

Vag temping just wasn't for me either. But then again i'm really squeemish when it comes to checking my cervix.


----------



## shellie31

I don't temp but i didn't know you had to take it a cretain way either :shrug:, so you were right Bethaney in thinking that :winkwink:


----------



## Betheney

Thanks honey :)

i feel like anything i write these days gets picked on by someone, i hate conflict and get this feeling in my throat when i see people react negatively to something i write. The parenting threads get very heated very easily so i'm lately sticking to the TTC threads because it's mostly full of hopeful friendly TTCers. It's really nice to see some love and support being given :)


----------



## shellie31

I know what you mean :hugs:, i thought the post was a bit rude too, theres no need for that, we're all TTC & should be supporting each other :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

For what its worth i had no idea where to stick it either :haha: had to ask on here cos i wouldnt of put it under my tongue otherwise :dohh:


----------



## Betheney

Thanks Shellie and poppy666!!! :)



We should probably get back to soy-iso chat now though!

I'm considering not taking it next cycle because i've been taking it for well over 6 cycles and i don't think you're suppose to take it past like 2-3 (i can't remember because i didn't care i was taking it regardless). But it means we might be stuck BDing everyday for like 2 weeks and the 6 days we did this cycle were hard enough!!


----------



## hopefulmom2

I think it may be too late to start temping this cycle. I am not sure if I want to temp anyway, because either way its difficult, I sometimes sleep with my mouth open and then temping the oral way would get it messed up, and temping vaginally, sometimes have to get up and down during the night, and I am not sure how to even do that. I have my saliva microscope and will still keep and eye out for that, Right now he wants to really be on the outs, hes leaving it out of his hands. He says IF it happens It happens. He asked me last night why I was so Apt to getting pg, then says is it my biological clock, um no I will be 30 in July and really dont want to be old and gray raising kids. Plus he jokes and says he wants 6, plus the one I already have. I dont think I could handle that many. jokes aside I want about 2 more. Maybe another girl and boy, gives me one of each and him also one of each. When the time comes and we are blessed with a child that is.

Good luck Ladies this month. Is it ok to start temping at CD9 just in case I decide to? and Thanks Betheney for the input, I had no idea about the temping either. Will have to remember that one side of the mouth and I knew under the tongue.


----------



## Diddums

Hopeful it shouldnt be too late to start temping now. You should still get an idea of when you ov :) 

Still NO AF :( I'm just going to give my body time. I'm seeing my dr in a week and a half at cd90 so might ask outright if she can prescribe me provera


----------



## Just_married

Diddums said:


> Hopeful it shouldnt be too late to start temping now. You should still get an idea of when you ov :)
> 
> Still NO AF :( I'm just going to give my body time. I'm seeing my dr in a week and a half at cd90 so might ask outright if she can prescribe me provera

Diddums it must be really difficult having a long cycle, I'm usually 26 days and the simple tww is a loooong fortnight for me, so many emotions, so I hope you get a regular shorter cycle soon, hugs xxx


----------



## Betheney

So ladies

:bfp: :happydance:
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/bfp.jpg

There is a whole story that goes with it :) a short AND long version.
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/845939-ttc-no-2-hoping-2012-baby-22.html

I'm so effing excited!!! and also kinda terrified! HAHA


----------



## shellie31

CONGRATULATIONS Bethaney :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## brownie929

That's so great! Congrats!!


----------



## Diddums

Awww Betheney I'm so happy for you. Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!!!

I don't usually have long cycles. Before bcp they used to be 31 days. My first two cycle off bcp this time were 31 days. This last one is my only long one so far :(


----------



## Just_married

Betheney said:


> So ladies
> 
> :bfp: :happydance:
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/bfp.jpg
> 
> There is a whole story that goes with it :) a short AND long version.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/845939-ttc-no-2-hoping-2012-baby-22.html
> 
> I'm so effing excited!!! and also kinda terrified! HAHA

So delighted for you! Still crossing everythin for you too Reb! Afm af due anytime between sat & mon, and would you believe it, dh and I away from sat - mon for 1st anniversary weekend. How amazing would a celebratory bfp be?! X


----------



## poppy666

OMG Another baby on the way :happydance::happydance: congratz sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrat Beth


----------



## Betheney

thanks so much everyone! i really appreciate these congratulations!! 

i'm so excited and have no doubt you'll all be joining me soon :)

<3


----------



## hopefulmom2

congrats for you and the family, Have a happy and healthy 9 months. that is so awesome for another baby on the way. 

AFM started temping this morning have to add it in the chart, will continue to do it but only take it at 7 am before getting up. Did the saliva microscope also and it showed nothing. Does anyone here have one and if so what do you do with it, they say to use the saliva under the tongue. 
hope to see more BFP's real soon


----------



## brownie929

I've got a saliva microscope! I test in the mornings, take a drop of saliva from under tongue on my pinkie and tap it onto the microscope. My instructions said leave it 5 mins, but that was never enough time for it to dry, so I leave mine about half an hour (while I'm getting ready for work).

I will say that I have never had the "full ferning" (but I've only been tracking 4 cycles with 2 ovulations seen) but ive had the "transitional ferning" and that helps me know when to do OPKs.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Thanks, I will try to do that in the mornings from now on, im CD 10 right now. took opk Yesterday and it was faint but there, maybe start doing them every day possibly twice a day if I can. Will order some more on Wednesday when I get paid. I usually use Babyhopes and get the package deal with 25 opks and 5 htps, might look at a bigger different package or check on Ebay.


----------



## sjones1125

Hi ladies, This was my first month using soy cd2-cd6. Now i'm on cd 16 and I started spotting yesterday and some cramps! Is this normal? does this happen to you guys? Thanks :)


----------



## Just_married

I really think I'm out girls, due af sun/mon (we are away for weekend to celebrate 1st anniversary Sunday doh!) and I have managed to argue with my daughter & dh constantly for past 3 days so I'd say pms def ruling my world! So gutted as that's 3rd cycle of soy (maximum I decided to try) and it will be a year of TTC with no bfp. Have appt with fs in 2 weeks but pretty sure they will be useless as they already warned me I'm too old for nhs treatment for infertility. Pretty gutted to be honest.


----------



## shellie31

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom2

I took Soy cd 3-7 this is my first month trying, I am not expected to ovulate for another week, and today I got partial ferns on my saliva microscope, Also going to do an opk when I get home from work. I wonder if my line will be darker on it since its close to ovulation. Wish I could take a picture of my scope but hard to do since its so little.


----------



## Desperado167

hopefulmom2 said:


> I took Soy cd 3-7 this is my first month trying, I am not expected to ovulate for another week, and today I got partial ferns on my saliva microscope, Also going to do an opk when I get home from work. I wonder if my line will be darker on it since its close to ovulation. Wish I could take a picture of my scope but hard to do since its so little.

Hi. Just started my soy last night 75mg ,can I ask wots the normal amount of soy to take ,am cd3 today ,thanks in advance :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Diddums

When my cycle eventually ends i plan on trying 120 120 120 160 160mg :)

Well my blood test results are back, but i need to book an appointment with the dr to discuss them as they are marked as not seen by a dr so the receptionist cant give me the values. I have an appointment on Wednesday to talk through results but i don't think its good news to be fair :( I am going to try and ring them tomorrow and see whether i can get the values.

Really nice day today, took my 2yr old godson to the farm and softplay. He is such a happy toddler and was really nice to spend the day with him :) Quiet day in tomorrow xx


----------



## hopefulmom2

I took 3 pills which were 40 mg each every night for 5 nights, and now I am ovulating which hopefully to get a positive opk and more ferning.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies. Thought I'd drop by and let you all know I got a faint BFP today 9dpo, this was my 2nd cycle of soy with only one Fallopian tube.

I had been TTC for 6 months this time round. Soy def worked for me :)


----------



## shellie31

That's great hun :cloud9:. CONGRATULATIONS :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

LeeC said:


> Hi Ladies. Thought I'd drop by and let you all know I got a faint BFP today 9dpo, this was my 2nd cycle of soy with only one Fallopian tube.
> 
> I had been TTC for 6 months this time round. Soy def worked for me :)

Massive congrats ,:cloud9:Can I ask wen u took the soy and how much you took ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Shellie. Praying this LO sticks.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks desperado. First cycle of soy I took CD 2 - 6 @ the following dose 120, 120, 160, 160, 200.
I'm pretty sure I ov'd from my right (tubeless) side and ov'd 3 days early.

This cycle I took CD 2 - 6 again @ following dose: 120, 160, 200, 200, 200. I ov'd 2 days early.

I used the Tesco brand, hope this helps and good luck x.


----------



## Desperado167

LeeC said:


> Thanks desperado. First cycle of soy I took CD 2 - 6 @ the following dose 120, 120, 160, 160, 200.
> I'm pretty sure I ov'd from my right (tubeless) side and ov'd 3 days early.
> 
> This cycle I took CD 2 - 6 again @ following dose: 120, 160, 200, 200, 200. I ov'd 2 days early.
> 
> I used the Tesco brand, hope this helps and good luck x.

Thanks sweetie ,I have taken it the last two nights but just took 75 mg each night and I have been in a right mood :haha:Sore boobs bloated feel sick ,did anyone else feel like that on the soy ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## LeeC

I had a couple of headaches. Worst thing for me was first cycle. I had terrible pain in my right ovary, thought I had a cyst :(
Was ok this time round.
Luckily it's only 5 days and has def been worth it.


----------



## Desperado167

LeeC said:


> I had a couple of headaches. Worst thing for me was first cycle. I had terrible pain in my right ovary, thought I had a cyst :(
> Was ok this time round.
> Luckily it's only 5 days and has def been worth it.

Too right babes def worth it ,I guess I just need to keep going ,massive congrats again ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brownie929

Congrats Lee!!
Lots of sticky dust your way


----------



## Indiapops

Hey Ladies, :)

I have spent many hours reading this thread but never posted on it, after reading it over and over lol... I decided to take Soy Iso. I had been ttc for 14 months & figured anything was worth a try, as I wasn't ovulating every cycle. 

This was my first cycle...I took it days 3-7 and got my :bfp: yesterday,,, 

I'm in complete shock as I'm so used to getting a negative. Plus I'm under the FS & was due to see him again on Wednesday... 

A massive thank you to all who shared their stories,, without them I may never of taken Soy ... xxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww Indiapops that was a lovely story and a happy ending. happy and healthy 8mths :hugs::hugs:


Also congratz to Lee :hugs:


----------



## baby_nurse

Wow lovely to see so many soy BFP's, big congrats ladies! Unfortunately I didn't get a bfp this month (first using soy) but did bring my ovulation forward 11 days (from cd 31 to cd20) so very chuffed still even tho I didn't get my bfp! 
Am planning to up my dose this month and hopefully join the soy bfp club!


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Brownie and Poppy.
I 100% think it was the soy that did the trick.

Congratulations India. Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months.


----------



## LeeC

Baby, it was my 2nd cycle on the soy, I also upped the dose, will be keeping my Fx'd for you.


----------



## shellie31

CONGRATULATIONS Indiapops :cloud9::cloud9:

It's great seeing the new BFP's, that's 3 i've seen in the past week, heres to more:winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Just_married

Hi girls,
Thought I'd let you know af came on my anniversary as i expected. I promised myself I'd do nonmore than 3 tries at soy as I have thyroid issues and don't want to risk making it worse. Congrats to the bfps best wishes to you. I'm unsubscribing as it def didn't work for me, so all the best to those still trying too.


----------



## Indiapops

Thanks ladies...:)
& congratulations... LeeC .. wishing you the same xxx


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Lee and Indiapops on your BFP's FX for a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## EmilyDB1993

Does anyone know if Soy affects OPK readings? I'm taking it this cycle, first day taking it I had a +OPK, my first one ever!


----------



## poppy666

No i doubt it not heard any different x


----------



## Just_married

EmilyDB1993 said:


> Does anyone know if Soy affects OPK readings? I'm taking it this cycle, first day taking it I had a +OPK, my first one ever!

Some ladies (myself included) get a lh surge around the time their af comes, but as hcg can also give you a +opk I would do an hcg before you take more soy just to completely rule out pregnancy.


----------



## EmilyDB1993

Oh damn, AF? Sadness haha. But it's not come yet and its been 3 days so thats some hope! 

I had an ultrasound a few days ago and neither the Technician nor the Doctor mentioned a pregnancy so I don't think I am :) x


----------



## Just_married

EmilyDB1993 said:


> Oh damn, AF? Sadness haha. But it's not come yet and its been 3 days so thats some hope!
> 
> I had an ultrasound a few days ago and neither the Technician nor the Doctor mentioned a pregnancy so I don't think I am :) x

A pregnancy wouldn't show on an US until at least 6-8 weeks and even then it's tiny. Wouldn't hurt to try a cheap hcg to make sure.

I'm sorry if I misread you before, but I thought you said you had started taking soy so I assumed your af had started.


----------



## EmilyDB1993

I'm on my 80th day of my cycle at the minute, I didnt know when AF was gonna start so I just started taking them :/ I did a HCG a few days ago and it came back negative :) x


----------



## Just_married

EmilyDB1993 said:


> I'm on my 80th day of my cycle at the minute, I didnt know when AF was gonna start so I just started taking them :/ I did a HCG a few days ago and it came back negative :) x

80 days? No wonder you got fed up waiting! Soy stimulates ovulation so might be better to get something from docs to bring on your af? Sorry if you've already tried this, I'm TTC a year but not knowledgable about long cycles, but I do know it's best to have a fresh womb lining to implant a pregnancy. Maybe someone else on this thread can give better advice than me lol x


----------



## EmilyDB1993

I'll have to ask if period doesn't come by the middle of May. I came off BCP in February so I'm sure he'll say, "BCP does fluff up your cycles for a while, it'll come back eventually!" *grumble* xx


----------



## hopefulmom2

got a positive opk will post picture later, hoping to dtd tonight at least a few times, hehe


----------



## Diddums

Congrats on the positive opk hopefulmum get BD and catch that egg :D

Congrats on the bfp leeC and indianapops

Emily I know how you feel. I'm on Cd91!

AFM had my doctors appointment today to get my blood test results. Most of my bloods were normal - testosterone, glucose, liver, kidneys etc. The only thing the bloods showed was the ratio of LH to FSH. It should be 1:1 but mine is 2:1 indicating PCOS along with bilateral multifolicular ovaries. My LH was 10.1 and my FSH was 5.1. She was really nice and said she had been thinking about when to refer me. She asked me how long i had been trying and I told her 7/8 months (4/5 months in reality) so she said usually they wait 12 months for normal couples before they intervene but because i have PCOS and havent had a period in 3 months she has refered me now to an outpatient fertility specialist with a view to starting Clomid to induce ovulation. She has also refered me to a dietician so that I can talk it over with someone and hopefully lose weight. 
Its the best result i could have gotten. She said appoitments come through quite quickly so i shouldnt need to wait long. I asked about provera and she said she hadnt heard of that but she doesnt want to prescribe anything as the fertility specialist will sort that out once i see them.
So to sum up, im very happy Hopefully i will get an appointment soon and be prescribed provera followed by clomid!!!!!!

Sorry for the long update, i was very excited by the news lol xxx


----------



## Just_married

Diddums said:


> Congrats on the positive opk hopefulmum get BD and catch that egg :D
> 
> Congrats on the bfp leeC and indianapops
> 
> Emily I know how you feel. I'm on Cd91!
> 
> AFM had my doctors appointment today to get my blood test results. Most of my bloods were normal - testosterone, glucose, liver, kidneys etc. The only thing the bloods showed was the ratio of LH to FSH. It should be 1:1 but mine is 2:1 indicating PCOS along with bilateral multifolicular ovaries. My LH was 10.1 and my FSH was 5.1. She was really nice and said she had been thinking about when to refer me. She asked me how long i had been trying and I told her 7/8 months (4/5 months in reality) so she said usually they wait 12 months for normal couples before they intervene but because i have PCOS and havent had a period in 3 months she has refered me now to an outpatient fertility specialist with a view to starting Clomid to induce ovulation. She has also refered me to a dietician so that I can talk it over with someone and hopefully lose weight.
> Its the best result i could have gotten. She said appoitments come through quite quickly so i shouldnt need to wait long. I asked about provera and she said she hadnt heard of that but she doesnt want to prescribe anything as the fertility specialist will sort that out once i see them.
> So to sum up, im very happy Hopefully i will get an appointment soon and be prescribed provera followed by clomid!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the long update, i was very excited by the news lol xxx

Diddums are you in uk? If so, be prepared to wait a few months. We too were excited at being referred in oct last year, we finally get to see the FS on Tuesday next week (6 months). Got clinic appt thru for feb, had tests in march & had to wait another 2 months for consultant appt regarding results).

Fingers crossed for you that it's not a long wait for you.


----------



## poppy666

Yes we had too wait 6 months too, but then everything went so quick ready to be put on the Short protocol but never got passed the scan before treatment.


----------



## Diddums

Thanks poppy and just married. Where in the uk are you two? I'm in Surrey which I think has quite short waiting lists for procedures. The dr did say my i wouks get an appointment quite quickly but I guess I will wait and see. Thanks for the heads up! Good luck for Tuesday just married! Xx


----------



## poppy666

Im in Lancashire, fx'd you get seen soon :hugs:


----------



## billyandbob

Thought I would just say hello instead of just reading about you all, I have been TCC for what feels like a life time, had my bloods done this cycle for the first time to be told I didnt ovulate, which I found very very odd as I had the most mamoth pisitive OPK's. Oh well just waiting for AF to start (due today or tomorrow) so I can start on SOY and kick start those eggs! 

Good luck everyone :flower::flower:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

Hope AF arrives soon billyandbob. How long have you been trying? Have you used soy before? Have you decided on what dose?

Cd92 and nothing yet! Just wish AF would hurry up so that I can get a cycle of soy in before I see the specialist xx


----------



## Just_married

Diddums said:


> Thanks poppy and just married. Where in the uk are you two? I'm in Surrey which I think has quite short waiting lists for procedures. The dr did say my i wouks get an appointment quite quickly but I guess I will wait and see. Thanks for the heads up! Good luck for Tuesday just married! Xx

I'm in central Scotland diddums, appt came thru relatively quickly but was for a nurses clinic & nurse gave me internal scan & we were given all the paraphernalia to get blood tests, urine tests & sperm analysis. We were told they wouldn't let us have appt with consultant until all samples were in, which we did ASAP and were given consultant appt two months away. 

I'm too old for nhs treatment anyway so I don't really know why I'm jumping through hoops anyway just to be told they won't help.

Full of the joys of spring me, eh? I hope you're right and you don't need to wait that long, I just thought I'd warn you as I was same as you, quite excited at being referred. Here's hoping you fall pregnant before your 1st appt, you hear about this happening all the time don't you? Xxx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks just married. Yeh I know it will prob be a little wait until appointment but it's got me all excited something is being done. My dr did say the appointment was an outpatient app with the fertility dr so who know. I've had scan and bloods si I guess hubby would still new a SA?did your hubby go to the appointments with you? X


----------



## Just_married

Diddums said:


> Thanks just married. Yeh I know it will prob be a little wait until appointment but it's got me all excited something is being done. My dr did say the appointment was an outpatient app with the fertility dr so who know. I've had scan and bloods si I guess hubby would still new a SA?did your hubby go to the appointments with you? X

Thats good that you've had the tests already, yeah I would imagine they would ask for new SA before you saw doc as they like to have all info in front of them before diagnosing & treatment.

The Nhs clinic we went to insisted my hubby attend as they needed his medical history etc & consent in treatment. Also, they asked us to provide ID as apparently some people have duped clinic into free treatment, crazy stuff lol


----------



## Diddums

Did they provide all the things you needed in a letter? Did the letter say hubby needed to go with you then? Thanks for the help :) xx


----------



## Just_married

Yeah, letter said bring ID, bring partner, any current medications. On first visit they ask LOTS of questions to try & get a background to any potential issues - where you work, medication your on, any past pregnancies, and operations, hobbies, etc. 

They also took basic blood & urine tests on dh. He was asked to provide SA on different day as he needed to abstain etc and make appt to hand it in.

Pm me if you need any info x


----------



## billyandbob

Diddums said:


> Hope AF arrives soon billyandbob. How long have you been trying? Have you used soy before? Have you decided on what dose?
> 
> Cd92 and nothing yet! Just wish AF would hurry up so that I can get a cycle of soy in before I see the specialist xx

My god I be going mental if my cycles were that long! Hats off to you lady! Been try for 18 months now and this cycle will be the first using soy, have been reading through and through this thread I think I might try the 120 building up to 160 on cycles days 3-7. AF was due yesterday and still no show so still waiting for her to raise her ugly head. 

FX your cycle be over soon too chick, :flower::flower:


----------



## Diddums

Fingers crossed AF shows billyandbob. Have you seen docs about ttc 18 months? Hope soy works for you!! I'm waiting for this crappy cycle to end Sony can try soy before my specialist appointment x


----------



## billyandbob

Diddums said:


> Fingers crossed AF shows billyandbob. Have you seen docs about ttc 18 months? Hope soy works for you!! I'm waiting for this crappy cycle to end Sony can try soy before my specialist appointment x

Thank you, Yeah he has now refered us on for some more tests but that was only last month so gonna give everything a try before it gets here. When is you app? I bet you tried everything possible to bring AF, I here that rasberry leaf tea is good. Sorry not been in your situation before and wish I had this vast knowledge i could bring to you! 

Just hope it comes soon for you hun :flower::flower:


----------



## shellie31

My cycles used to be irregular though not as long as yours :hugs:. I started taking RRL capsules from CD1 till ovulation about 4 months ago & now my cycles are every 28 days.
Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## babygirl89

just thought i let u ladies know last month i took a high does of soya 180mg and this month decided to only take 80mg from days 3 to 7 and i have just found out i am pregnant. I didnt even try this month i missed afew days on my fertility monitor and it told me i never ovulated and i have pcos and i am ment to take metformin and progestrone suppositorys and i never even bothered this month so i really think it is down to taking soya the last 2 months, i am trying 18months good uck everyone and keep up the soya xxxx


----------



## Vic20581

babygirl89 said:


> just thought i let u ladies know last month i took a high does of soya 180mg and this month decided to only take 80mg from days 3 to 7 and i have just found out i am pregnant. I didnt even try this month i missed afew days on my fertility monitor and it told me i never ovulated and i have pcos and i am ment to take metformin and progestrone suppositorys and i never even bothered this month so i really think it is down to taking soya the last 2 months, i am trying 18months good uck everyone and keep up the soya xxxx

Aww congrats u, thats very gd news, can happen wen u least expect it to x


----------



## poppy666

babygirl89 said:


> just thought i let u ladies know last month i took a high does of soya 180mg and this month decided to only take 80mg from days 3 to 7 and i have just found out i am pregnant. I didnt even try this month i missed afew days on my fertility monitor and it told me i never ovulated and i have pcos and i am ment to take metformin and progestrone suppositorys and i never even bothered this month so i really think it is down to taking soya the last 2 months, i am trying 18months good uck everyone and keep up the soya xxxx

Lovely news, bet your beaming from ear to ear :hugs: happy and healthy 8mths x


----------



## lizziewizzie

hiya, I am new to this forum! I have now been TTC since january! which doesnt seem like long. I have PCOS and endo, so me and my partner decided it was time to give it a go. i am currently on CD 89!!! after a month of begging the doctor, another doctor gave me utovlan to try kick start my AF! i have been reading bout soy isoflavones through the forums they seem to work great. 

my question is, do they make u AF monthly too? atm im trying anything =) so gonna buy some tomoz just incase the tablets work.

another question and this might sound silly can u still take folic acid with soy isoflavones ??

thankyouuuu everyone in advance!!! xxx:kiss:


----------



## Diddums

Lizziewizzie welcome :)

Soy works a bit like clomid does. In which it blocks oestrogen receptors causeing an increase in oestrogen and lh leading to ovulation. Taken between days 2-6, 3-7 or 5-9 it helps to induce ovulation. If you do ovulate you will then get AF between 8-14 day later depending on the length of your luteal phase. Soy alone does not make you get AF, rather it induces ovulation which in the absence of pregancy leads to AF. 

I'm on cd95 and no ovulation so know how you feel. I've just ordered myself emerita pro-gest progesterone cream from amazon. I'm going to use it for two weeks then stop hopin it will induce AF. I will then start soy 3-7 at the following doses 80,80,120,120,160 mg. I'm not sure where you are based but in the uk you can get soy tablets from Tesco which are 40mg each. 

I hope this makes sense? Lots of luck and baby dust to you xxx

ETA yes I take folic acid along with the soy. I'm in 400ug a day which is the recommend dosage in the uk :)


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies not been on for few weeks 1st round soya didnt work,didnt do soya last month was going to take days 3-7 this cycle


Im 41 and have 5 boys and we are ttc baby no6,my cycles have gone from 28-30 to 22-25 day cycles with a lp of 12 ovulating cd 13,my 1st day of bleeding normally starts light but fills a pad and by midday gets heavy with clots and very deep red.

I had some cramping on thursday which was cd 22,9dpo,so was expecting af that day but didnt show,started feeling crampy again this morning cd 25,12dpo when i went to loo and wiped was sspotting so thought af bang on time,but its hardly getting to the pad and only when i wipe that get blood (tmi) the crampy feelings are more in my right side rather than tummy where i normally get period pains,should i mark as cd 1

thanks for reading


----------



## shellie31

CONGRATULATIONS BabyGirl :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

alin3boys said:


> Hi ladies not been on for few weeks 1st round soya didnt work,didnt do soya last month was going to take days 3-7 this cycle
> 
> 
> Im 41 and have 5 boys and we are ttc baby no6,my cycles have gone from 28-30 to 22-25 day cycles with a lp of 12 ovulating cd 13,my 1st day of bleeding normally starts light but fills a pad and by midday gets heavy with clots and very deep red.
> 
> I had some cramping on thursday which was cd 22,9dpo,so was expecting af that day but didnt show,started feeling crampy again this morning cd 25,12dpo when i went to loo and wiped was sspotting so thought af bang on time,but its hardly getting to the pad and only when i wipe that get blood (tmi) the crampy feelings are more in my right side rather than tummy where i normally get period pains,should i mark as cd 1
> 
> thanks for reading

Ive always classed CD1 as the first sight of any spotting :hugs:


----------



## Diddums

alin3boys said:


> Hi ladies not been on for few weeks 1st round soya didnt work,didnt do soya last month was going to take days 3-7 this cycle
> 
> 
> Im 41 and have 5 boys and we are ttc baby no6,my cycles have gone from 28-30 to 22-25 day cycles with a lp of 12 ovulating cd 13,my 1st day of bleeding normally starts light but fills a pad and by midday gets heavy with clots and very deep red.
> 
> I had some cramping on thursday which was cd 22,9dpo,so was expecting af that day but didnt show,started feeling crampy again this morning cd 25,12dpo when i went to loo and wiped was sspotting so thought af bang on time,but its hardly getting to the pad and only when i wipe that get blood (tmi) the crampy feelings are more in my right side rather than tummy where i normally get period pains,should i mark as cd 1
> 
> thanks for reading

I've always classed cd1 a the first day of full red flow. So if it needs a pad or panty liner then it is cd1. Spotting does not count as cd1 as far as I know :)


----------



## poppy666

Think it varies with everyone, some class spotting as CD1 others dont, but i got my bfp off classing spotting as CD1 twice :shrug: so guess it depends on the individual, also another lady on here was told same from her Fertility Specilist.


----------



## Spero

Hey, 

I am a newbie both to the board and to SI...is it ok to join in?? 

I have a short luteal phase and low progesterone and have been referred to get clomid, but the app could take moths so I figured I would try this! I am mid cycle at the moment so need to wait a couple of weeks before I can start but I am filled with hope after reading most of this thread (yes I have been on and off for days hahaha)

Look forward to getting to you all xx


----------



## Spero

*to getting to know you all that should say!


----------



## Diddums

Ah fair enough. I guess as long as you ate consistent it doesnt matter what you class as cd1? 

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## alin3boys

Thanks ladies i have classed it as cd1,so cd 3 today but still light and hardly filling pads but more than spotting,im back on my cbfm this month alongside opks (i have ov on cd 13 for last 3 months)and going to take soya tonight 100mg.

Welcome spero look forward to chatting with you


----------



## shellie31

I class the first day of bleeding as CD1 & set my CBFM to that as well :thumbup:

Good luck everyone.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BeautifulD

Another Soy baby on the way! I got my bfp yesterday at 8dpo on a digi :happydance:


----------



## Just_married

BeautifulD said:


> Another Soy baby on the way! I got my bfp yesterday at 8dpo on a digi :happydance:

Congrulations Beautiful, tho 3 months of TTC is not long at all! Glad you didn't have to wait long xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Thats after a few month break its actually been 2 years in total hun but yeah I'm made up! Just hope this one sticks!


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats Hun :)


----------



## Just_married

BeautifulD said:


> Thats after a few month break its actually been 2 years in total hun but yeah I'm made up! Just hope this one sticks!

Aw jeez that's long, sorry I didn't realise, prayin for your wee poppy seed xxx


----------



## alin3boys

beautifulD ~ congraulations hun hope you have a happy healty 9 months

shellie ~ what cd you on now,i started taking 100g soya on cd 3,only on cd 8 and got a high on cbfm and last night i started with brown discharge like old blood,never had that before.


----------



## shellie31

BeautifulD said:


> Another Soy baby on the way! I got my bfp yesterday at 8dpo on a digi :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS​
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Hope it's a sticky bean for you.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shellie31

alin3boys said:


> beautifulD ~ congraulations hun hope you have a happy healty 9 months
> 
> shellie ~ what cd you on now,i started taking 100g soya on cd 3,only on cd 8 and got a high on cbfm and last night i started with brown discharge like old blood,never had that before.

I'm on CD1 today, stupid :witch: bitch flew in on her broomstick this morning :cry:. In the past when i've been on a soy cycle i've had highs on my CBFM from as early as CD8 too(lucky if i get any highs at all when not on soy :wacko:) . I'm not sure about the brown discharge :shrug:, i sometimes get it at the tail end of AF. Sorry i couldn't help with that but i wouldn't worry about it :hugs:. 

I'm actually considering whether to take soy this cycle seeing as it seems to be a lucky month for BFP's & i want one too lol :brat:.
Any suggestions on days & doses girls? 

Babydust for everyone.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dani Rose

I don't think it did anything for me this month. I felt O etc the first time (bfp cycle) but this month I didn't feel the same and want af to hurry up.

I had brown spotting after af this cycle too. 

GL whatever you decide x


----------



## hopefulmom2

I am 10dpo and got another BFN this morning on an IC, thinking of getting a FRER for in the morning. I have to work for 4 and half hours today, would rather be spending this day with my daughter and my family. on a side note got the news that my daughters father passed away in his sleep last night, he had surgery Tuesday on his windpipe because it was collapsing and they ended up putting a trach in him and he got sent home Thursday saying he was doing good and ended up passing this morning, his wife woke up and found him blue and dead. I dont mean to rant and it was bound to happen just at 35 years old, just terrible. She never knew him.

Anyway, I have the tenderest nipples and keep having side pains, went to wipe this morning and it was tinged with a little brown creamy CM. AF is due Friday and next weekend. 

FX for BFP's and congrats to the newest BFP, happy and healthy 9 months and FX for a sticky bean

Babydust to all!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

shellie31 said:


> alin3boys said:
> 
> 
> beautifulD ~ congraulations hun hope you have a happy healty 9 months
> 
> shellie ~ what cd you on now,i started taking 100g soya on cd 3,only on cd 8 and got a high on cbfm and last night i started with brown discharge like old blood,never had that before.
> 
> I'm on CD1 today, stupid :witch: bitch flew in on her broomstick this morning :cry:. In the past when i've been on a soy cycle i've had highs on my CBFM from as early as CD8 too(lucky if i get any highs at all when not on soy :wacko:) . I'm not sure about the brown discharge :shrug:, i sometimes get it at the tail end of AF. Sorry i couldn't help with that but i wouldn't worry about it :hugs:.
> 
> I'm actually considering whether to take soy this cycle seeing as it seems to be a lucky month for BFP's & i want one too lol :brat:.
> Any suggestions on days & doses girls?
> 
> Babydust for everyone.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I maxed it out this month, I took 200mg 2-6 Highs from my very first CBFM stick at CD8 Peak and + opk CD17, ovulation CD18 I had ovulation pain from CD15/16 so it was a very strong ovulation!


----------



## hopefulmom2

I took Soy 120 mg all 5 nights from CD 3-7, I ovulated on CD20. Last cycle was 37 days, not sure what this cycle will be. This was my first cycle using Soy and 2nd cycle after NuvaRing.


----------



## poppy666

BeautifulD said:


> Another Soy baby on the way! I got my bfp yesterday at 8dpo on a digi :happydance:

Awwww congrats sweetie praying for your sticky :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shellie31

I think i'll max it out too this cycle :thumbup:. I was going to do CD1-5 cos i've heard it can produce lots of eggs & it's the only mix of days i haven't tried yet :shrug: means i'll have to start tonight though. What d'you girls think? 

Hopefulmom. Good luck with testing :dust:

Poppy. Your wee girl is getting so big, cutie pie :cloud9:


----------



## hopefulmom2

AF started for me today, I took soy CD3-7 120mg each night. Giving me a 30 day cycle and LP 10 days. Thinking of doing soy CD2-6 this time with 120 mg first 2 nights then raising it by 40 each night after that, making me take 200 the last night. Maybe fix my LP a little, hopefully.

Good luck Shellie, hope you get your BFP soon FX!!!! I dont think it would hurt to play around with different cycle days and the soy, if it doesnt work can always go back to another set of days. It varied in here when the ladies took it and got BFP's I think.


----------



## shellie31

Sorry the :witch: got you hun :hugs:

Yeah it doesn't hurt to mix the days up a bit & FX it brings me my BFP :cloud9:


----------



## chan1983

Hi everyone,

I have pcos and have decided to give soy a go to see if it works. I have been reading up on it but i'm so confused as to how much i should take, can anyone advise please?
I have the one's from tesco's which are 40mg. I have been reading up on this and some sites say 80 - 200mg so i am a bit confused

Thanks xx


----------



## brownie929

Hi Chan, I have PCOS as well and this cycle I used soy CD 3-7 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 and got my BFP this cycle. Obviously it differs from person to person, if you're concerned you could always try a lower dose.
I also used the Tesco brand. Good luck!


----------



## chan1983

brownie929 said:


> Hi Chan, I have PCOS as well and this cycle I used soy CD 3-7 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 and got my BFP this cycle. Obviously it differs from person to person, if you're concerned you could always try a lower dose.
> I also used the Tesco brand. Good luck!

Congratulations. That's fantastic news. I'm thinking of taking them cd 2-6 as that's the days i was using on clomid and tamoxifen. Did you take the tablets all in one go? Was this your first cycle on soy?
I'm so excited about taking it as i will start tomorrow so i'm hoping i won't have to wait long for my BFP.

Thank you so much Brownie x


----------



## poppy666

I also took the Tesco brand... Everyone just takes what they feel comfortable with i think, i took 160mg's then 200mg's last 2 days and i'll admit i shit myself taking them :haha: but it worked twice for me. Took them before i went to bed all at once with a slice of bread to get them down lol

Good luck sweetie, and baby dust to everyone else :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shellie31

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chan1983

poppy666 said:


> I also took the Tesco brand... Everyone just takes what they feel comfortable with i think, i took 160mg's then 200mg's last 2 days and i'll admit i shit myself taking them :haha: but it worked twice for me. Took them before i went to bed all at once with a slice of bread to get them down lol
> 
> Good luck sweetie, and baby dust to everyone else :dust::dust::dust:

Thank you poppy. I'm so pleased it worked for you. Did it work on the 1st month of taking them for you?
I'm nervous about taking them but i think thats cos i want it work. My doctor has told me to take 75mg of aspirin a day as suffer from miscarriages do you know if this is still ok to take with soy? I've decided to split the tablets up through out the day so its not so much to take if one go xx


----------



## Diddums

Congrats brownie :) do you mind me asking how long you had been trying? Xx


----------



## poppy666

chan1983 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I also took the Tesco brand... Everyone just takes what they feel comfortable with i think, i took 160mg's then 200mg's last 2 days and i'll admit i shit myself taking them :haha: but it worked twice for me. Took them before i went to bed all at once with a slice of bread to get them down lol
> 
> Good luck sweetie, and baby dust to everyone else :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thank you poppy. I'm so pleased it worked for you. Did it work on the 1st month of taking them for you?
> I'm nervous about taking them but i think thats cos i want it work. My doctor has told me to take 75mg of aspirin a day as suffer from miscarriages do you know if this is still ok to take with soy? I've decided to split the tablets up through out the day so its not so much to take if one go xxClick to expand...

Yes worked both times taking the first month, but i suffered a missed miscarriage at 9wks with first one. Can not advice with Aspirin because there is good and bad points taking it with what ive read over time on this forum :shrug:

If you can id try taking them all the same time of day like everyone else, i know they like horse tablets lol i use to take one with water and eat a bit of bread to help it down then take next one. :hugs:


----------



## brownie929

Diddums - I went off the pill April 2011 but didn't get AF till Sept. Then they came every 50 days or so. 
1st cycle on soy it shortened my cycle to 38 days and I did NOT ovulate.
2nd cycle I ovulated on CD 19 and got my BFP at 10 DPO


----------



## Diddums

Thanks brownie :) I'm waitin for this cycle to end then might try a cycle of soy depending on what my specialist says in two weeks x


----------



## hopefulmom2

I had a 30 day cycle, opk said I ovulated cd20. Not sure what my cycles were before, never charted. Wanting to do a little more charting and keep track of my cycles and in the meantime if it happens and I get a bfp then will be more than happy.

congrats to all the BFP ladies and Babydust to all!!


----------



## shellie31

Last day of soy :yipee:, now to wait on ovulation & get busy :sex: making our baby :baby:.

Good luck girls.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

It's been a while since I last posted, we took a couple of cycles off due to many months of disappointments followed by a chemical which feels like a cruel joke on the part of mother nature!! :witch: Bitch!!!! But now I'm back in full ttc mode now and I've got a plan - LOL

Started my soy this evening, I'm doing CD3-5 this time, b100 complex, charting my but and I also ordered some conceive plus as my cm is virtually none existent and I want to make sure those :spermy: have something to swim in! 

FX'd for all the ladies here and :dust: to you


----------



## alin3boys

rafchick ~ ive not been on either but back this month,took soya but missed a couple of days,had stretchy cm cd 11and dtd and last night had 2 lines on opk but not positive but getting there just now got my peak on fertility moniter which is cd 12 so bang on time, will prob get my positive opk this afternoon,i have got positive opks on cd 13 for last 3 months,so will jump on hubby when he wakes as he has been on nights lol.

shellie ~ hope we both get our :bfp: this month,i just got my peak on cbfm

hopefulmom2 ~ goodluck hun

brownie ~ congrats hun

chan ~ you may find you have stronger ov pains so don't worry its normal,i didnt used to get pains but since taking soya i get ov cramps

poppy ~ did they work for you 1st month hun


----------



## hopefulmom2

Soy shortened my cycle to 30 days. AF is still here spotting though. I dont mind the 30 days cycle just my AF came earlier than expected. Took 120mg of Soy on CD2 and CD3, and the plan is for CD4 140mg, CD5 160mg, CD6 200mg, will see what that does.

FX for BFP's soon ladies!!! Babydust to all!!!


----------



## chan1983

So how is everyone getting on? I am now on cd4 and have started soy this month and its my third day of taking soy. I've decided to take 160mg on cd2 - 4 and then 200mg on cd5 - 6. I have been feeling fine but suffering from hot flushes which is good as i suffered with them on Clomid and Tamoxifen. Starting to get very excited as cbfm will be asking for tests in 5 days so it will be nice to see when i do ovulate as normally i ovulate on cd18 - 19 so i'm hoping that i ovulate earlier. 
I've also got a number of friends that are starting to take soy too so preying that we all get BFP's very soon as we all work together and work with have a fit, which will be funny to see. On the other hand if it all works out well for us then we will all be able to go on the same journey together. 

Has anyone had any recent BFP's on soy? How much did you take? 

Sending you all loads of baby dust xxx


----------



## hopefulmom2

Welcome chan, I took soy last cycle CD3-7 120 mg all 5 days. This cycle taking it CD2-6 starting with 120mg the first 2 nights, then increasing it 20 mg each night, CD2 and 3 was 120mg, CD4 140mg, CD5 160mg and tomorrow night 200mg. I havent gotten a bfp but having awful side pain in the right side. Really not sure what it is, if it continues a few more days might have to see a dr.

Good luck and Baby dust sent your way!!!


----------



## chan1983

Thank you hopefulmom2. Could it be pains to say the soya is working? I've had some pains on my left and right side but its started to fade so i think its the soya as i have had the pains with clomid and tamoxifen and was advised by the doctor its that med as its working and my body had to get use to it. You must be one day ahead of me in your cycle? I'm now on cd5 so taking 200mg today and tomorrow. How long are your cycles normally? Mine can be from 28 to 32 days. Can't wait to see my peak on cbfm just hope i don't have to wait long xx


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies

hopefulemom2 ~ the pains will be from the soya as it give you a stronger ovulation,its completely normal i even had to take pain killers for mine as don't normally suffer with ov cramping

chan ~ hope the soya gives you an earlier ovulation

as for me i am on cd 14 and got my peak on cbfm yesterday and a positive opk so was expecting a high on the moniter as usually get a peak,2 highs and then back to low but i got another peak is this normal.


----------



## hopefulmom2

I missed taking Soy last night so will take my CD6 tonight and take another one the next night of 200mg. hope it wont mess it up too much. I had a 37 day cycle the first cycle off NuvaRing, then a 30 day cycle after that. not really sure how long it will be this cycle. 

The pains come and go and last for weeks, hope its the Soy working. I will take Soy for 2 more cycles then take it as ntnp for awhile. I will still temp and use opk as I need to track ovulation pattern. 

good luck ladies!!


----------



## shellie31

Ali. It is normal to get 2 peak days, a high then a low, it's what it's programmed to do :thumbup:. I never feed it any more test sticks after i get my peak cos of this, i learnt this on the CBFM thread :winkwink:. 

Meant to say that when i take soy i get VERY strong pains in my ovary areas so this is just the soy preparing to pop out an egg or two :pop:, i wouldn't worry about it :hugs:

Welcome to the new girls :flower: & FX for some soy BFP's.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alin3boys

ive used the moniter twice before to concieve and only ever get 1 peak and i concieved both times


----------



## shellie31

Ali, d'you still keep giving it test sticks after you get the 1st peak? Just wondered cos i know it's definately programmed to give 2 peaks, high then back to low :shrug:. Mine used to just jump from low to peak :wacko:. When i take soy i get high days like i did this morning CD9 :yipee:, time to get busy :sex:. 

Babydust to all the soy girls
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alin3boys

Yes i carry on untill it goes back to high, ive alway had 1 peak and then 2 highs and then back to lows,its 1st time ive ever got 2 peaks


----------



## shellie31

Weird :wacko:. Mind you everyones monitor works by there hormones, can't explain it any other way :shrug:. I read the whole CBFM thread & learnt about how it was programmed & not to feed it more sticks after peak. Maybe you've popped out 2 eggs :winkwink:. 
Hope your busy :sex: & baby dust to all of us soy girls.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chan1983

Well tomorrow should be first day i start using my cbfm as i'll be on cd 9 so i can't wait to see what i get. Get some sharp pains on either side so i guess it working. Well how is everyone else getting on at the moment? Xx


----------



## shellie31

Good luck hun :hugs:. I started getting highs from CD9 on my CBFM, i never get a high when i'm not on soy, usually just jump from low to peak. 

FX for all the soy girls.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Diddums

Good luck Chan :)

I have a question about bbt. The weather here in Surrey has been really hot the last few days. Does anyone know how much effect the warm weather has on bbt? My temp has been elevated for a few days FF has put me at 4dpo. Is it just because it's been hotter overnight?


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Hi ladies - just stopping by to check in, today is cd12 and got my positive opk tonight so it's going to be a fun memorial day weekend, thankfully we have an extra day off work because I plan to wear him out hahaha!!


----------



## shellie31

CD17 & still getting highs on my CBFM, getting pissed off now, i want my peak :brat:. Theres no way i've missed it :shrug:, don't know what's going on, i should've ovulated by now. Still waiting though & keeping up the :sex:, time will tell i guess :winkwink:

soy babydust to all us TTC girls.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Diddums

Hello ladies finally after 4 months I have started spotting so a should start tomorrow. I am thinking of taking soy day 3-7 but I don't know wether to do 100 100 120 120 160 or 120 120 120 160. Does anyone have any experience? Or suggestions? I have PCOS and since coming of bcp I have ovulated once on my own and then had a four month anovulatoey cycle which is about to end :) x


----------



## Elanesse

Hi ladies, just thought I would post a picture of my soy baby Theon James Berry who was born 25th May at 7.10am weighing 8lb15oz.

I had very irregular cycles...once one lasted 9 months! Soy brought my ovulation date down to CD16 which was amazing for me. So keep going ladies, soy is amazing! X
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-26 07.30.01.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Wow! :happydance::happydance: Congratulations and thanks for posting, he's gorgeous!! This definitely gives me hope ~ I can't wait to have my own bundle of soy joy, I'm 2DPO and FX this is my month :thumbup:



Elanesse said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I would post a picture of my soy baby Theon James Berry who was born 25th May at 7.10am weighing 8lb15oz.
> 
> I had very irregular cycles...once one lasted 9 months! Soy brought my ovulation date down to CD16 which was amazing for me. So keep going ladies, soy is amazing! X


----------



## Elanesse

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Wow! :happydance::happydance: Congratulations and thanks for posting, he's gorgeous!! This definitely gives me hope ~ I can't wait to have my own bundle of soy joy, I'm 2DPO and FX this is my month :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Elanesse said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just thought I would post a picture of my soy baby Theon James Berry who was born 25th May at 7.10am weighing 8lb15oz.
> 
> I had very irregular cycles...once one lasted 9 months! Soy brought my ovulation date down to CD16 which was amazing for me. So keep going ladies, soy is amazing! XClick to expand...

I have my FX for you hun x


----------



## Diddums

aww Elanesse he's gorgeous. Many congratulations to you and thanks for posting xxx


----------



## shellie31

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!​
He's gorgeous hun, well done :cloud9:


----------



## chan1983

Hi everyone just thought i'd stop by and see how everyone is? I' m ok but had a really bad head yesterday. I
Well here's what has happened to me while using soy for the first time this month. Took soy on cd 2 to 6 for the first 3 days i took 160 mg and then the final 2 days i took 200 mg instead od taking them all in one go i spaced them out through out the day. Started using my cbfm on cd 9 and got low for the 1st 2 days and the next 5 days were highs and the today cd 16 i got my peak yay. Thats 2 days earlier than normal so lets see what happens this month. Anyone else around the same time as me? x x


----------



## alin3boys

elanesse,congratulations what a gorgeous little boy,my ds was 4 on 25th may

afm, what do you think,i have before got 2 lines on an opk,followed by a bfp,i have in last few days peed on opk sticks as no hcg tests and all been blank,done an opk today and have 2 pretty dark lines i am 11 dpo af due today,have backache,headache,bigger appetite,do u think it could be picking hcg up

it is darker in real life just cant get clear pic on phone
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0290.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Just_married

alin3boys said:


> elanesse,congratulations what a gorgeous little boy,my ds was 4 on 25th may
> 
> afm, what do you think,i have before got 2 lines on an opk,followed by a bfp,i have in last few days peed on opk sticks as no hcg tests and all been blank,done an opk today and have 2 pretty dark lines i am 11 dpo af due today,have backache,headache,bigger appetite,do u think it could be picking hcg up
> 
> it is darker in real life just cant get clear pic on phone

You'll not know for sure until you test for hcg. Opk does show + for pregnancy, but many ladies (like me) have a surge of lutinising hormone before af. You may be one of us lol x


----------



## poppy666

Agree with Just_married i got a positive opk day before my af arrived, but fx'd for you lovely :hugs:


----------



## lilpinkkitty

Hey everyone I have always suffered from irregular AF since coming off depo years ago and I also have PCOS, but this is the first month I am going to try Soy =):happydance:


----------



## Dani Rose

I got pos opk before bfp in Jan, I thought I missed O! But I seem to test pos OPK all month lately so I am no help!

FX its a bfp!!


----------



## alin3boys

i tested as had no hpt,and remember getting a positive opk day before a hpt with my 4th ds


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Well here I am at 3 dpo, and I still feel sore from ovulation...has this happened to anyone else? I O'd on cd 13 and had intense ovulation pains which I pretty much expected from taking soy but still feeling sore 3 days later doesn't seem right to me!?! It's too early to be anything related to implantation but now I'm worried that the eggie did some damage to my ovary or something...any ideas ladies or am just worrying for nothing?


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah I did and it was this bfp cycle! I think I know why, the scan I had on monday showed that I had 4 enlarged follies, I'm unsure if four of them had ruptured or just two. All good signs hun :thumbup:


----------



## Diddums

Yay ladies! AF is finally here after 4 months!! Ono the soy in a few days :) :happydance:


----------



## chan1983

lilpinkkitty said:


> Hey everyone I have always suffered from irregular AF since coming off depo years ago and I also have PCOS, but this is the first month I am going to try Soy =):happydance:

Hi lilpinkkitty i also have pcos too. This is my first month of trying soy. Im currently on cd16 and got a peak on my cbfm today which is 2 days earlier than normal. What cd are you on? How much soy are you taking? X


----------



## shellie31

Ali. i hope it's your BFP hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

not sure if witch on way nothing when wipe but if i push up with tissue have brown discharge on tissue


----------



## lilpinkkitty

chan1983 said:


> Hi lilpinkkitty i also have pcos too. This is my first month of trying soy. Im currently on cd16 and got a peak on my cbfm today which is 2 days earlier than normal. What cd are you on? How much soy are you taking? X

Hi Chan, I am currently on CD2 so I am only just starting it, I took 50mg yesterday and today I am going for 100mg, how much did you take? I have read a few articles etc about women with PCOS who have concieved with soy so fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmom2

This cycle I took Soy CD2-7 since I missed CD 6 dose. got my first positive opk on CD17, I am now CD 19 and still getting positive opk. We DTD about every night in different positions really hoping to catch it soon. Nipples are tender and sensitive last 2 days and I also fainted on May 22nd at work, found out I had Strep throat and not showing pg. could I be pg? and just now showing the signs, Felt like I was going to get sick yesterday? Might have to do a test in the morning, I only have IC's so will see. I did have a period but it was strange.

FXed for all and Elanese Hes a handsome baby boy, congrats!!!

BabyDust to all of you ladies!!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

5DPO and not a sign or symptom in sight! Finally my ovaries have stopped aching from taking the soy...I tell you what ladies, I better get something good out of it as that was the most painful O I've ever had LOL

hopefulmom2 - Not sure what's going on, do you normally have soo many days ok +OPK? I'm thinking that if you showed BFN on CD9 then likely not PG yet, fingers crossed that this is a long LH surge and it means better eggs for you to catch this time


----------



## alin3boys

shellie the witch got me

does anyone know what difference it makes what days you take the soy ie does one give you stronger eggs etc,not sure what days to take this time i ov regular on cd 13-14 with 11-12 day lp and 25 day cycle


----------



## poppy666

I had a 26 day cycle after my mmc and took on cd3-7 ov'd on cd10, which was mega early as my usual cycle was 28/29 days ov cd13/14.

1st time i took it i took on cd2-6 and ov'd cd18 'which was late' but still got bfp, so i guess it dont matter when you take it :shrug:


----------



## Just_married

Ladies, before you all drive yourself nuts symptom spotting, please remember imantation occurs approx 7-12 days after ovulation & it then takes a few days after that for hormOnes to rise enough to affect you. So anything you feel/notice before that is just normal cycle fluctuations. 

I spent 6 months driving myself nuts before someone pointed this out to me. Just trying to save your sanity lol x


----------



## RAFCHICK541

alin3boys - have you tried taking B100 complex to lengthen your LP, I know people say that anything over 11 days (I've also heard 10days) is good but my OB said over 12 days is what we need especially if you have short cycles. I usually O on CD13 but I've been know to O on CD12 and have 24 day cycles which gives me a 11-12 LP, she suggested I try the B100 complex and see if I can add a day or 2. 



alin3boys said:


> shellie the witch got me
> 
> does anyone know what difference it makes what days you take the soy ie does one give you stronger eggs etc,not sure what days to take this time i ov regular on cd 13-14 with 11-12 day lp and 25 day cycle


----------



## hopefulmom2

no last cycle I only got a day and half of +opk. this month going on 2 days now, but no ferning on the scope. Also had a 10 day LP last cycle, not sure what Soy will do to me this month, thinking of taking a break from here on out if no bfp this month. We will be on NTNP type of thing, might throw in an opk in the middle of the cycle just in case. 

I dont worry too much about symptoms, as I know my nipples hurt around O and AF. I have had a headache all day and feeling sick to my stomach. only time will tell though, might have to keep opking until get a - which hopefully will be soon. I am now on CD19 of a possible 30 day cycle. 

FX for all you ladies and baby dust to all!!


----------



## alin3boys

no not thought about taking B100,maily because i have managed to concieve 7 times and have 5 boys so didn't think lp was a problem,although i did used to have a 28-30 day cycle ov on cd 14,its only last 6 cycles my period has been 19,22,24,25,25,25,and last 3 months ov cd 13-14,this month my lp was 11


----------



## hopefulmom2

I just wanted to say that I wish all of you ladies the best of luck in your ttc journey's. I got some very upsetting news this morning, my BF apparently overdosed on some drugs not sure which ones and they found him face down while trying to get to the nearest ER. Autopsy is sheduled and wont find out results until Monday, hospital said that there was no alcohol invovled. 

With that news I am out of ttc since no partner no bding. I am very emotional right now and up and down rollercoaster of tears.

OPK this morning turned - and also did an hpt just in case and its - not really sure it will be this month. Was really hoping to last with this one. time will heal my broken heart and just have to put my daughter first and get through this time. First her Father on mothers day and now my BF who she was growing attatched to. I just wish this was a bad dream and he would come through the door.


----------



## alin3boys

omg hun i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## poppy666

Im so sorry sweetie, no words will help but huge hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

I'm soo sorry hopemom2 - that's terrible!


----------



## chan1983

Im sooooo very sorry to hear of your losses. Can't imagine what your going though. Try to stay strong for you and your daughter. If you need to talk or anything then we are hear. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## chan1983

How is everyone doing? Im currently 4 dpo and had loads of cm this morning withwhat appeared to be brown blood but it was dried blood nd only a very little, sorry tmi. Has anyone had this before?


----------



## Diddums

Sorry to hear hopefulmum. Thinking of you and your family in this difficult time xxxx


----------



## CdnEquestrian

OMG hopefulmom, I am SOOOOOOO sorry. Words just aren't enough...I can't imagine what you're going through right now. :( We're here if you need to talk or vent or anything. You'll definitely be in my thoughts. I am so sorry. :(



I'll be moving onto Clomid. Soy didn't like me at all, so i'm hoping clomid treats me better. If anyone is having a hard time finding soy isoflavones at all, i'd be happy to send you my bottle. It's open, but is only missing about 10 capsules. Good luck, ladies!!!


----------



## Spero

So sorry for your sad news hopefulmom2 can't imagine how hard that must be :-( 



I posted a few weeks ago saying I hoped to join in and start taking soy but then af decided to take the scenic route here and has only just arrived over a week late grr!! 

So anyway thats me finally on cd1 so I will be starting soy tomo, hoping this helps me!

Hope to get to know some of you on this journey too...is anyone at the start of their cycle like me?

MJ


----------



## shellie31

Hopefulmom, i'm so so sorry for your loss hun :cry::cry:. I can't imagine how hard it is for you right now. You & your daughter are in my thoughts & prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Ali, sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:.

I've no idea when or if i ovulated so i'm stopping the soy & going for the natural approach again :winkwink:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Help ladies!!! I couldn't stop myself from poas tonight and I swear I see a line, it's faint but it's there - I totally need a second/third/forth opinion but I don't know how to upload a pic from my cell to here :( can anyone help, I can email the pic to you if you want to take a look!


----------



## poppy666

can email to me sweetie :happydance: [email protected] woohooo


----------



## RAFCHICK541

poppy666 said:


> can email to me sweetie :happydance: [email protected] woohooo

Yay! Thanks hun - I just sent you a couple of pics....whaddaya think?


----------



## poppy666

Id say deffo :bfp: :happydance: looks like mine very faint but will get darker, i didnt need to zoom pictures to see them :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1401.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 19









IMAG1414.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## RAFCHICK541

poppy666 said:


> Id say deffo :bfp: :happydance: looks like mine very faint but will get darker, i didnt need to zoom pictures to see them :haha:

Woohoo!! I knew I wasn't seeing things LOL its still there today, clear as day :bfp: :haha: can't wait to retest tomorrow, I'll be 10 dpo by then so it should be a little darker.


----------



## poppy666

Treat yourself to a proper test now cos it will show up :winkwink: congratz sweetie :hugs:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

poppy666 said:


> Treat yourself to a proper test now cos it will show up :winkwink: congratz sweetie :hugs:

You read my mind :haha: a pack of FRER and a pack of digis have just made it to the of my shopping list!! I can't believe this, absolutely over the moon!


----------



## poppy666

You got to love Soy :haha: when it works tho cos sadly dont work for everyone.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

poppy666 said:


> You got to love Soy :haha: when it works tho cos sadly dont work for everyone.

True, and too be honest I really didn't think it was going to work for me :haha:

I keep looking at the test and freaking out, I know I can see that line and you can see it but do you think it looks like an evap or just a really faint :BFP: lol I uploaded it to FF and inverted the colors and it's still there, I guess evaps don't do that right?


----------



## poppy666

Looks like it got a bit of pink in it n evaps dont have colour xx


----------



## alin3boys

looks positive to me hun congrats how long you ben using soy


----------



## RAFCHICK541

alin3boys said:


> looks positive to me hun congrats how long you ben using soy

Thanks hun :haha:

This is my 2nd soy cycle, this time I also used conceive plus to help the swimmers!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Well....I decided to try a FRER this afternoon :bfn: ugh! I've heard that FRER are not as sensitive as they used to be and that IC's are better at early detection...anyone else?

I've got to go to the shops on the way home so I'll grab a different brand to test with FMU...I'll keep you posted :haha:


----------



## Spero

Hey rafchick how many dpo are you?

I have never used frer I always just have IC's which have always been good for me picking up faint bfp from around 10dpo (once at 9dpo) 

Hopefully it's just a bit early for you, fingers crossed you see a clear bfp first thing tomo!!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Spero said:


> Hey rafchick how many dpo are you?
> 
> I have never used frer I always just have IC's which have always been good for me picking up faint bfp from around 10dpo (once at 9dpo)
> 
> Hopefully it's just a bit early for you, fingers crossed you see a clear bfp first thing tomo!!

Hey Spero - I'm 10 DPO today, I've tried FRER last night and this morning :bfn: but definite faint :bfp: on the IC's 8DPO in the evening and 9DPO fmu.... :shrug:

hmmm, I wonder if I wait a day or 2 more and try again the HCG will have gone up enough for a different test to pick it up?!?! I'm all out of IC's but I've got plenty of other brands to keep me going...

I'm still hopeful :thumbup:


----------



## Spero

well fingers crossed..it may just be too early. I'm not sure on how sensitive frer is compared to the IC's 

Will check back later to see how you got on with this mornings test! Good Luck!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

:bfn: frer and digi - I'm starting to think my ic's are either super sensitive or they are giving me bad evaps...


----------



## Spero

ugh sorry hun :-( I hate that...not out the game till he witch shows though.

I have only ever had 1 evap (last month) How many IC's did you take? x


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Spero said:


> ugh sorry hun :-( I hate that...not out the game till he witch shows though.
> 
> I have only ever had 1 evap (last month) How many IC's did you take? x

I'm sorry you got an evap, they are evil and soo unfair! 

I took 3, my last 3 - all had the same line....1 8DPO in the evening (that the one in the pic) and 2 9DPO with FMU...I'll see if I can upload the pic!

So I read that the IC's with the pink handle with HCG written on them are super sensitive 10mlu, so I guess it's possible that if I am pregnant my levels haven't risen enough to show up on the other brands (wishful thinking!)...I've got a new batch of IC's coming in the mail tomorrow 12DPO, AF not due until Monday if I make it to 14 DPO taking B100 complex!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Now that I look at them for the millionth time I'm starting to think these are evaps!

If anyone knows how to tweak, feel free to see if you can pull some color :blush:


----------



## Diddums

RAFCHICK you are still quite early and therefore IC might pinch up at 10ul whereas frer and digi are 20ul. Hopefully in a couple days the digi and frer will pick up the hcg :) xx


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Ok so I've been obsessively googling all the possibilities, are you ready for my theory...

I got that first faint line on 8dpo in the evening, but it was a definite BFN on 8DPO with fmu, then same faint line with 9DPO fmu on 2 different IC's (I know, I know - you already know this but...) so here's my theory, today is 11 dpo not even 72 hours after after the first faint line...it's possible I'm a slow riser!! YES! I've figured it out LOL


----------



## Spero

I can def see lines on the tests...not sure how likely it is to get 3 evaps? unless that brand is prone to them? I have used hundreds of IC's and only ever had the 1.

Have you been temping? I am keeping everything crossed that it's just early for the other brands...let us know when your new tests arrive and what the result is!


----------



## shellie31

I can see faint lines on the tests hun :winkwink:. Hope when you test again it's more clearer. You are still early for them to be super dark :hugs:


----------



## Spero

Any news rafchick?

Also has anyone had side effects from soy? I have had the worst headache and nausea. I am on day 4 of soy.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Spero said:


> Any news rafchick?
> 
> Also has anyone had side effects from soy? I have had the worst headache and nausea. I am on day 4 of soy.

12 dpo -I took a CB digi last night (11 dpo) and "not pregnant"! :nope:

My new IC's should arrive today so I'll have plenty for next cycle, I'm not holding breath for this cycle - either they are evaps or false positives....or I'm a really slow riser LOL arghhhh I'll test again tonight and prob every day until AF shows just because I can but I doubt this is my BFP! Thanks for hanging in there with me and being supportive :hugs:

When I took soy this cycle I had nausea and dull headaches, not painful but annoying, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Last month had a 30 day cycle and took Soy CD3-7 I O'ed on CD20, This cycle took soy CD2-6 missed a day so took CD7 and I O'ed CD19, I am CD26, AF is due the 13th, I am trying not to get excited as I dont think its possible but I really am trying to keep a faithful small slice of pie and will not think I am out until AF shows up. Would love to carry his baby and that way his family will always have some piece of him. I know I wont do it alone as my family helped me with my daughter and I know his family wouldnt let me do without. 

I feel crampy at the moment so not really sure its going to be happening for me :(. Good luck to all testing though, baby dust to you!!


----------



## Spero

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Spero said:
> 
> 
> Any news rafchick?
> 
> Also has anyone had side effects from soy? I have had the worst headache and nausea. I am on day 4 of soy.
> 
> 12 dpo -I took a CB digi last night (11 dpo) and "not pregnant"! :nope:
> 
> My new IC's should arrive today so I'll have plenty for next cycle, I'm not holding breath for this cycle - either they are evaps or false positives....or I'm a really slow riser LOL arghhhh I'll test again tonight and prob every day until AF shows just because I can but I doubt this is my BFP! Thanks for hanging in there with me and being supportive :hugs:
> 
> When I took soy this cycle I had nausea and dull headaches, not painful but annoying, I hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...


Oh no, sorry hun, nothing worse than getting a bfn :-( ...but keep testing, still some hope there.

Hopefulmom - will be keeping fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

12dpo evening = :bfn:


----------



## shellie31

I'm sorry it was a BFN hun :hugs::hugs:, stupid evaps :growlmad:. Hope the :witch: doesn't show & your just a slow riser :hugs:. 

Hopefulmom. I've got my fingers tightly crossed for you. What you're going through is just terrible :hugs:. Hope you get that BFP :hugs:

Spero.When i was on soy i got mild headaches & alot of nausea so it is normal :thumbup:

Good luck to all the soy girls.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Ladies I am going to take a break on here as I have to go back to work tomorrow, its been a very crazy week and I just hope it returns to normal even though I will always miss him and its just so hard not having him here. I loved him so much and I dont want to think about the what ifs. 

My FX for all you to get BFP's, I am doubtful about myself but will keep you all updated. thank you for the support and hugs.


----------



## Spero

RAFCHICK541 said:


> 12dpo evening = :bfn:

:hugs:that sucks :growlmad:


----------



## Spero

When should I start taking ov tests when on soy? I took soy tablets cd 2-6 (today is cd 6) 

If I ovulate it's usually around cd19 

Any advice appreciated


----------



## hopefulmom2

I started doing the opk around CD11 taking one a day, then around CD15 take twice a day, I took cd2-6 also this month and FF says I o'ed CD19 bumping it up a day from last month. I am 8dpo today according to FF and if its a 30 day cycle AF expected monday through Wed. 

Good luck Spero hoping for a BFP for you, and all the other lovely ladies on here.


----------



## Jennie86

Hi everyone I'm thinking of taking soy in my next cycle ifs here can I buy it from (uk) found some in Hollands and barrots but they say soya insoflavones is this the same thing? Thanks


----------



## alin3boys

hi jennie yes there the ones but i get mine from just vitamins as are 100mg tablets so only need 1-2 tablets instead of 5-6

spero,i started doing opks on cd 9 as usually ov cd 13-14 also use cbfm


----------



## poppy666

Jennie86 said:


> Hi everyone I'm thinking of taking soy in my next cycle ifs here can I buy it from (uk) found some in Hollands and barrots but they say soya insoflavones is this the same thing? Thanks

Can buy it at Tesco's sweetie about 3 quid, Holland and Barretts is expensive and its mixed with quite a lot of other ingredients.

spero i used opk's quite early with soy and glad i did cos i got a positive opk on cd8 and ov'd on cd10 when i concieved Serenity.


----------



## lilpinkkitty

ok so im like really confused, i took my soy as your suppose to, about 3 days after my last lot I now have a type of bleed, not heavy at all, it started reddish but now more brown, not enough to fill a pad or anything just when i wipe- This is the 3rd day now and it's getting even lighter, but the first day I had it I had suuuch pains I acutally thought it was AFcoming????


----------



## alin3boys

lil i have had spotting with soy and the cramps just mean its doing what it supposed to gearing up your eggies lol,what cd you on now

i'm on cd 12 and got my 1st peak on moniter this morning so right on track again as ov cd 13-14


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Lilpink I had the same I think it's normal like alin3 says


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Update on my testing saga ~ 15DPO and still :bfn:


----------



## alin3boys

Raf are u late do u chart


----------



## alin3boys

think hubby watching to much tv he keeps saying let the sperm meet the eggie lol


----------



## RAFCHICK541

alin3boys said:


> Raf are u late do u chart

I do chart, I have for the past 9 cycles and so far I've determined that I ovulate on cd13 and I have 24-25 day cycles. This cycle I took B100 complex everyday and it looks like it's a :bfn: as the :witch: has shown up tonight but my LP has gone from 11-12 days to 14! That has to be the B100 :haha: I'm going to do one more soy cycle this month and keep taking the B100. FX for those who are still in the game, let's see some :bfp:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Let me share my experience with Soy since I am out as AF showed up this morning, and well I wont be trying with just anyone right away even though I turn 30 in less than a month. First month I took Soy on CD3-7 gave me a 30 day cycle, ovulating on CD20 with a LP of 10 days, the second month took soy CD2-6 missed a day so took it on CD7 the last dose, giving me a 32 day cycle ovulating on CD19, no side effects except strong ovulation pains. It did its job, only wish my Bf could of been around long enough so we could ttc. I just have to remember God has other plans and that my BF is in a better place. 

thank you ladies for the support and advice I will miss all of you but I will be back when I find another soulmate. FX for all of you ladies to get your bfps and hopeful for your sticky beans.


----------



## alin3boys

hopefulmum ~ my heart aches for you hun,and your bf is in a peaceful place now hun,hope you find your soulmate

Raf ~ sorry the witch got you hun,i also have a 24 - 25 day cycle and ov on cd 13-14

lilpink ~ has the spotting stopped,what cd are you on now

AFM, I am ov today cd 13,got my 1st peak on moniter along with a pos opk yesterday,also fertilc cm and hos cervix and my temp shot up this morning and another peak and pos opk,expecting crosshairs fromm ff in couple of days


----------



## RAFCHICK541

alin3boys said:


> hopefulmum ~ my heart aches for you hun,and your bf is in a peaceful place now hun,hope you find your soulmate
> 
> Raf ~ sorry the witch got you hun,i also have a 24 - 25 day cycle and ov on cd 13-14
> 
> lilpink ~ has the spotting stopped,what cd are you on now
> 
> AFM, I am ov today cd 13,got my 1st peak on moniter along with a pos opk yesterday,also fertilc cm and hos cervix and my temp shot up this morning and another peak and pos opk,expecting crosshairs fromm ff in couple of days

FX this is your cycle - go catch that eggie!


----------



## alin3boys

RAF~ we bd cd 9.11,12 didnt manage today as kids at home and hubby now at work but we did bd early this am so not sure if that counts as yesterday or today


----------



## Spero

sorry Rafchick :-( was hoping for the bfp for you.

I am cd 9 and have been getting cramps since finishing the soy, hope that's a good thing.

I am now taking ov tests too just in case it brings ov forward!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Alin3 - I think you can count it as today, but it sounds like you've bd'd on all the right days! FX

Spero - thanks for hanging in there with me, hopefully this cycle will be the one! I had cramps and spotting for a few days after I took soy, it was gone by cd10 and then I got my +opk on cd12, o'd on cd13 same as usual but much more painful lol FX this is your bfp cycle


----------



## lilpinkkitty

Hey I don't really get all third 8dpo or cd1 stuff lol so i'll just explain what i did lol, i had af as you do, then i waited 2 days after it stopped, took soy for 5 days in a row , then 3 days after that i had stomach cramps, the next day I started slight bleeding nothing major just when i wiped, it goes from reddish to brownish, then it kinda stops n starts? then the last two days it feels like I have wet myself and had to change my underwear it's just clear liquid, the stomach cramps have stopped but I still have the odd bit of bleeding now and again


----------



## Spero

Well I ovulated this month!!!! And I ov'd on cd16 - which is 3 days before I did last time! 

The soy def made a difference, I could tell I was ovulating from the ewcm which I haven't had for months and the cramps!

So I am now in the 2ww....3dpo though so a bit to go!!!


----------



## alin3boys

Woohoo spero,fingers crossed for bfp Hun

Afm I'm 10dpo today,cd 23 of 24-25 day cycle,going to test in a minute


----------



## hoping4my2

just a confusion, do u girls take dosage according to percentage of soy iso in it or you take it by the total mg of the caps


----------



## alin3boys

Percentage of soy so if tablet is 100mg but only 40% soy u go by the 40,mine are 100mg tablets though


----------



## hoping4my2

oh dear, where did u manage to get 100mg, max i could find was 40mg tescos


----------



## alin3boys

Just vitamins online think there is 200 tablets


----------



## poppy666

I used the Tesco one's sweetie so wouldnt worry... worked for me twice on a dosage of 160mg and 200mgs last two days.


----------



## Vic20581

Well im on cd 17 had af for 10 days n took soya from cd2-6. Had tummy cramps A few days ago. I have pcos n dont think iv ever ov, did think these cramps were signs of ov, but from ff it dont look like it. Wat do u ladies think?
Vic x


----------



## alin3boys

It doesn't really matter they all do same job it just means I only need to take 1-2 tablets instead of upto 5 lol


----------



## poppy666

alin3boys said:


> It doesn't really matter they all do same job it just means I only need to take 1-2 tablets instead of upto 5 lol

:haha: they like horse tablets lol remember swallowing each down with a piece of bread


----------



## Spero

alin3boys...did you test??

I got 50mg tablets online - I took 150mg for 3 days and 200mg for last 2 days.

My chart confirmes ovulation...I am soooooo pleased!!!!

ps how do you get your chart on the bottom of your posts???


----------



## alin3boys

Yes I tested was neg but wasn't sensitive test,and only 10dpo

If you log in ff friend and click share on your chart there's a link I think and you put in your signature on here


----------



## Spero

Thanks will try that.

Do you have any pg signs? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hoping4my2

hmmm, i will try tesco than, just waiting for af after provera n excited again :(
thanks alot !


----------



## alin3boys

hot flushes,nausea/hungry feeling thats it really


----------



## mumoftwingirl

Hi 
Im 36 and thinking of trying soy in a few months time. My cycles are 26 days and I was diagnosed with pCOs quite a few years back. Do you think I should take soy?


----------



## Spero

Hi mumoftwingirl - I dont know much about pcos sorry - do you ovulate at all? Soy seems to have had good results for people and if you are not ovulating or not ovulating regularly then it's def worth a shot!

Mine has been all over the place and this month I took soy and had a def ov on cd16! 

I am now 7dpo...I don't think I am pg and temp dipped today but I am pleased at the result regarding ov


----------



## BeautifulD

Looks like I will be back on the soy train. Found out yesterday my beans heart stopped beating last week at 9 weeks :cry:


----------



## hopefulmom2

BeautifulD said:


> Looks like I will be back on the soy train. Found out yesterday my beans heart stopped beating last week at 9 weeks :cry:

Sorry to hear that BeautifulD, :hugs:


----------



## Spero

BeautifulD said:


> Looks like I will be back on the soy train. Found out yesterday my beans heart stopped beating last week at 9 weeks :cry:

So sorry ((hugs))


----------



## alin3boys

so sorry for your loss hun


----------



## hopefulmom2

Hugs Beautiful as you go through this difficult time. My prayers are with you hun. Take time for yourself to heal and get back on board.

I didnt take Soy this month and Ovulating on time, just think the Soy helped my eggs along and stronger O pain as I dont feel anything YET. Due to O tomorrow, postive opk yesterday and today.

Good luck ladies hope the Soy does the trick for all of you and see a BFP in the real near future.


----------



## MyMiniMonk

I just found out about soy iso last night and have been obsessively looking for information on it. Does it seem to work a lot of people? 
I have PCOS, and my husband and I have been TTC for EIGHT LONG YEARS! We have a 9 year old son, and everything was fine until after he was born. I was on the birth control patch until his first birthday, then we decided we were ready to have another baby. I never had irregular periods until then. Getting pregnant with my son took just 2 months. I had exactly 28 day cycles until my pregnancy and 1 year on birth control. 
I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2006, but just put it in the back of my mind. We have been trying to just let nature take her course, but before we knew it, 8 years had flown right by. I figured I would like to give soy iso a try for a little while since fertility treatments can be so expensive. 
Anyway, I've been trying to find out just exactly how many women have tried it, and of those, how many have had babies as a result?
AF should be here any day, although I've gone as long as 7 months between AFs, so it may or may not happen. But I definitely want to give it a try on my next cycle. I've found soy iso at Wal Mart. Has that brand worked for anyone? What brands have people had success with?
I know I have a lot of questions, but it's been so long that we've been trying that I'm anxious and want to get it right. I'm afraid to get my hopes up! 
Thanks for any responses.


----------



## MyMiniMonk

I don't know if anyone is even reading this thread anymore? lol

Well, in case someone comes across this, I wanted to let everyone know about a side effect I have from the SI. 
I have MS, and I normally go months without any problems at all. Most of my MS symptoms are on the left side of my body. Today was CD4 with my 2nd dose of SI (160mg). I noticed yesterday and today that within 2 hours of taking the SI, I started having MS symptoms in my left arm, and they are really bad. It's more intense than it has ever been. I can barely use my left arm. However, it goes away in a few hours, which is not normal when you have MS. MS symptoms come and go in waves, lasting for a few days to a few weeks (for me- it's different for everyone, but lasting a few hours isn't typical of MS).
So I just wanted to give anyone out there who's looking a heads-up if you have MS and are TTC. I also have PCOS, which doesn't help anything either.
I am not currently on any treatments for MS since it doesn't normally do anything like this. But it definitely seems to anger my MS.
I will keep going with the SI for a few cycles. Hopefully I only have to do it this one time and will get a BFP, but after 8 years and 5 months of trying, I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Good luck MyMiniMonk, hopefully will lead to a BFP soon, 8 years is a long long time. FXed for your bfp. I am in IL also.


----------



## chivonh3

Feel a little confused : / if i take soy isoflavens on cd 1 - 5 (which will be coming up as of the 18th) should i ov on the normal days? im new to this and i do have regular cycles (avg 29 days)...but im counting about cd14 -15 days as my ov. Ive been doing this 3months and use mymonthlycylce to calculate and didnt get a positive opk this month. So i dont really know if i ov later or early etc. i did ov however a month ago when the site suggested i would....help!!


----------



## poppy666

I have an normal 29/30 day cycle and ov'd on cd18 on 1st try of soy and cd10 on 2nd try of soy, best just using opks earlier just incase x


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Hopefulmom2 you're not too far from me! Small world lol

I took 160mg of SI on cd 3, 4, and 5, then upped it to 200mg on 6 and 7. Today is cd 15 for me. DH and I have BD'd every few days. So far no more side effects except a few hot flashes that were waking me up at night. It also didn't help that it was 105º outside! ICK!!

I haven't felt any cramping from ovulation, but I never felt that before anyway, so I'm not too worried.

I'm just taking it easy this month and seeing what happens. I've been let down far too many times, so I won't be anxious to test for a BFP until a week or 2 after I *think* AF should show up (I never know when it will happen since PCOS has made my cycles everywhere from 26 days to 6 months or longer). I didn't even have a clue that I was pregnant with my son until my pregnancy was halfway through because AF not showing up is kind of "normal" for me >.< Did make for one hell of a short pregnancy for me though! I found out I was having a boy on the day of my first appointment lol!


----------



## Vic20581

MyMiniMonk said:


> Hopefulmom2 you're not too far from me! Small world lol
> 
> I took 160mg of SI on cd 3, 4, and 5, then upped it to 200mg on 6 and 7. Today is cd 15 for me. DH and I have BD'd every few days. So far no more side effects except a few hot flashes that were waking me up at night. It also didn't help that it was 105º outside! ICK!!
> 
> I haven't felt any cramping from ovulation, but I never felt that before anyway, so I'm not too worried.
> 
> I'm just taking it easy this month and seeing what happens. I've been let down far too many times, so I won't be anxious to test for a BFP until a week or 2 after I *think* AF should show up (I never know when it will happen since PCOS has made my cycles everywhere from 26 days to 6 months or longer). I didn't even have a clue that I was pregnant with my son until my pregnancy was halfway through because AF not showing up is kind of "normal" for me >.< Did make for one hell of a short pregnancy for me though! I found out I was having a boy on the day of my first appointment lol!

Hi
Do u take opks, they never seem to show that i ov, but i have heard people with pcos they dont always work.
My last cycle was cd107 n lp of dpo8. So took higher soya this mth n says i ov on cd30 n im now dpo10. If i have af in the nex few days il b over the moon lol. Be the shortest af ever for me. 
Vic x


----------



## MyMiniMonk

No, I don't use them anymore. I tried them for a few cycles a while back, but I was all over the place and figured they're useless for me with PCOS. I've heard a lot of women with PCOS say they don't really do much, and my doctor once told me that if I try clomid, they most likely won't work then either. Since soy is so much like clomid, I just decided to save my money and BD every other day and see what happens.

This morning I woke up with small cramps and now they're pretty strong! I've never felt much of anything when I ovulate, so I am extremely excited! I've got EWCM too. Now if I could just convince my DH to turn off the tv LOL

I've had those crazy-long cycles before too, and I hate them! I think my longest ever was 6 months or more. I stopped counting after about 4 months. 

Best wishes to you and LOTS of baby dust!! :dust::dust:


----------



## MyMiniMonk

(I couldn't find the baby dust thingy, so I substituted with fairy dust lol I'm still very new here. Can ya tell?) :blush:


----------



## Vic20581

Lol yeh i feel jealous wen women go on about gettin pos opks all the time. Iv given up too. Bought like a 100 a while back so do poas every so ogten, not too disapointed if thats a neg now
I think that is the baby dust they use, so ur ok lol
Vic x


----------



## Hann12

Hi I'm sorry to just come into the middle of this huge thread, but could really do with some advice. Background - I stopped BF my DD 5 months ago, I'm now on cycle 4 - first 2 cycles were 35 days long but in the second cycle I had some spotting. 3rd cycle was 29 days. However I think my LP was short on all of them - bet 8-10 days. I started to chart this month and decided to take soy because I thought it might bring ovulation forward and extend my LP.
I also use opks and temp. My temps are a bit erratic so while it looks like I ov on the 15th on FF I haven't included my temps CD 3-10 because they were taken at different times. The ones that were taken at the same times are on my chart now. However today the temp (admittedly 15 mins earlier than normal) was lower, almost back to the original temps (original were 36.48, today was 36.49). I also had a teeny tiny amount of spotting (size of 50p) on CD 16, 1 DPO according to FF, and then yesterday CD 18 I woke up to a huge amount of EWCM that was pink tinged. I then had a few more spots of pink cm/spotting. Its not a lot but noticeable when I wiped. It was first thing then once in the afternoon. Its pink not brown so new blood. We DTD on Friday night but not Sat so it can't be from that. Plus we DTD last night and no spotting so far today and nothing after DTD. 
I do have a blood test on Friday so they can check if I ov'd however I'm thinking I probably haven't because my temp dropped and I have had this spotting and EWCM. 
Do you know if soy can delay or cause no ovulation? Do you know if it can cause spotting? 
Sorry for all the questions, there are obviously hundreds of pages and I haven't been able to read them. Any help would be much appreciated. I'm so worried that I've ruined my chances this cycle but have also done a longer term damage!
Thank you in advance


----------



## alin3boys

I had spotting with soy but you can get an implantation dip with spotting from 3dpo so don't worry I'm sure your temp will be back up tomorrow


----------



## Hann12

That's interesting - did you still ov? I worry that I haven't as my temps are pretty eratic. I didn't think implantation could happen that early either but then I've read that it did for some. I guess it's the spotting I'm concerned by but just feel like I haven't ov now whereas I did have ov pains last week but nothing since and I normally have ov pains throughout the LP. But then I've never taken soy before!


----------



## alin3boys

Yes I ovulated cd 12-13 with soy


----------



## Hann12

So even with the spotting it didn't affect your ovulation, that's interesting, I kind of thought I may not ovulate because of the spotting. Really got no clue if I have or not, thought I had last week but now I am not feeling so certain!


----------



## hoping4my2

Hann12 said:


> That's interesting - did you still ov? I worry that I haven't as my temps are pretty eratic. I didn't think implantation could happen that early either but then I've read that it did for some. I guess it's the spotting I'm concerned by but just feel like I haven't ov now whereas I did have ov pains last week but nothing since and I normally have ov pains throughout the LP. But then I've never taken soy before!

just want to know can any1 get bfp after the dip below cover line ? i always thought the dip will b above the line


----------



## alin3boys

Yes as the implantation dip can go below the cover line,check out pg charts with implantation dip


----------



## Hann12

Just got some more spotting :(


----------



## Hann12

My temps low again today so I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated. Guess I just have to wait it out and see if I end up ovulating or if I get AF soon and can start again. No more soy for me though!


----------



## MyMiniMonk

I wouldn't give up just yet. You said you're having a test soon to see if you ovulate, right?
Wait and see what happens with that test.
Good luck and keep us updated! I'm curious about that spotting!


----------



## Hann12

MyMiniMonk said:


> I wouldn't give up just yet. You said you're having a test soon to see if you ovulate, right?
> Wait and see what happens with that test.
> Good luck and keep us updated! I'm curious about that spotting!

I'll definitely come back and let you know when I know more. Its funny because I can't find a thing about spotting before ovulation, only during and after. So maybe I have ovulated but then that doesn't explain the drop in temps the last couple of days. Unless my temping is wrong. I keep speculating but really there is no point, I should just wait and see what the results are lol!


----------



## Vic20581

Thought soya had cut my cycle to a third of wat it was last mth, ff said i ov on cd30 but temps dropped last few days so cross hairs have gone :cry: now its gonna b a long one again :( 
Vic x


----------



## Hann12

Vic - same thing - my temps have dropped 2 days in a row below coverline which is why I'm assuming I'm not ov'ing either :(


----------



## Vic20581

Hann12 said:


> Vic - same thing - my temps have dropped 2 days in a row below coverline which is why I'm assuming I'm not ov'ing either :(

U got a pos opk aswell. Mayb ur temp will go back up tomo, as i was told u can have a dip between dpo 4-7 n if it rises again, u cud stil be lucky.
Vic x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Vic, I hope so. I'm now getting low cramps so really have no clue - feels like AF is on the way which is weird as I'm only CD 20. But who knows!! 
I know one dip is possible but didn't know 2 were. Ah well time will tell! I need to stop obsessing lol!!


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Quick question...
I have been getting waves of nausea all day, and the smell of food is making it worse. I thought I ovulated just over a week ago, so wouldn't this be too early for that? It's been 9 years since my son was born, and I didn't have any symptoms at all with him (didn't even know until about 20 weeks).
Isn't it too soon for me to have "morning sickness"??
I'm currently on cd23.


----------



## hopefulmom2

I missed 2 periods before realizing I was pg, but I do remember having sore breasts and they were very tender, and feeling tired all the time, and running to the bathroom every 2 minutes. I was 12 weeks when I finally tested at home with an expired test so I didnt believe it, went to a crisis center and they did one and it came up positive. I thought I had a bladder infection so went to the hospital and they also did one, plus I did have a bladder infection and was pregnant. I remember feeling like I was going to get sick but never did get sick. 

hope you get bfps soon, Baby dust sent to all!!


----------



## Just_married

Hi ladies,

Has anyone using SI had hair loss as a side effects?

I've tried SI 3 times previously (feb, march & may) and don't remember anything like this, but this try I am losing enough to make me worry.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Oh thats a little worryin no iv not had any hair loss. Dont think iv heard if other havin it either
Vic x


----------



## MyMiniMonk

I've had the opposite. I normally lose a lot of hair on a regular basis, and lately I haven't been losing much at all. I'm in my TWW and yesterday I had to very light brownish-pinkish spotting (just a tiny bit, the size of a penny). It went away and I have no idea what that was about. No cramps, doesn't feel like AF, and I'm back to having more CM than usual. Just sitting here waiting to see what happens, and I'm getting anxious about it! What if that IS af and the SI didn't work? It's only my first cycle on SI and because it's been over 8 years, I'm TERRIFIED of getting a BFN!! I don't even want to test at all! When I passed by the tests at the store the other day, I was afraid to even look at them on the store shelf. I just don't want to be let down again! I think I've been worrying myself sick over here.


----------



## krissie328

Hope everyone is doing well. 

:dust:


----------



## MyMiniMonk

I'm great but impatient over here. I love your profile pic Krissie!
How are you doing?


----------



## krissie328

Thanks!!

I am okay. AF refuses to come so I am going to the RE on August 13. I am thinking about asking about Clomid for this coming cycle. I am just so frustrated with being so out of whack.


----------



## Spero

Not been on a while - computer problems grr!

Now onto my 3rd cycle with Soy - I am confused - I have tablets here that say 100mg of soy extract of which 40mg are soy isoflavones...so do I go by the 40mg???

I had other tablets for this month but if I am not pg then I need new ones...and I picked these up without looking at them...


----------



## Diddums

Spero I believe you go by the soy isoflavone content therefore 40mg. My bitch of a cycle finally ended with provera at 196 days!

Will be trying 200mg days 3-7 :) feeling slightly optimistic for the first time in a while x


----------



## Just_married

Just an update from me, 4 th time using soy and it didn't work. I usually ov cd13 & have 26 day cycle, this time I ovd on cd16 & had a 29 day cycle so it lengthened it.
It also made me lose hair & gave me hot flushes.
Won't be trying it again as it obviously doesn't work for me. Onto different methods now, baby aspirin & coenzyme q10.


----------



## Spero

Well the soy did the trick - 3rd cycle using it and BFP I am still in shock!! Been ttc since December. 

Hospital have put me on progesterone pessaries and a whole heap of other meds but Soy def did the trick for me :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Congratz sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Spero, i stopped using soy after May cycle...Didnt continue it for June and so on. I ovulated early on my own and not really sure I want to have another one yet. The right person for me is out there and until I find him, I will lay low on trying. The guy I am dating now has a son and possibly another son from a different woman, thats alot to handle but hes good with my daughter, and we are happy.

Hope everyone had a great weekend...


----------



## JLForever1204

Hey ladies! I just joined this site after finding this topic when searching Soy on Google :) 

My husband and I are currently TTC #3 and after an early miscarriage last month and no luck this month (so far!), I want to try Soy with my next cycle. 

I bought some pre-seed and have my Soy waiting for me in the bathroom cabinet. (I bought the ones from Wal-Mart, Spring Valley 40mg)

I'm wondering the best days to take it? And how much? I have a pretty normal cycle (28-30 days), but I want to try for a really strong egg... maybe even 2!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Welcome JL, good luck with the Soy, as I said I took it and it helped detect exactly when I oed and brought on strong O symptoms. I stopped using it about 3 cycles ago due to lost my partner and didnt want to even think about trying again for a while. It did give me a 28-30 day cycle.

I took them days 3 through 7 starting with low dose and gradually working up doses, the other ladies here knows more than I do about it, they can fill you in alot better.


----------



## JLForever1204

hopefulmom2 said:


> Welcome JL, good luck with the Soy, as I said I took it and it helped detect exactly when I oed and brought on strong O symptoms. I stopped using it about 3 cycles ago due to lost my partner and didnt want to even think about trying again for a while. It did give me a 28-30 day cycle.
> 
> I took them days 3 through 7 starting with low dose and gradually working up doses, the other ladies here knows more than I do about it, they can fill you in alot better.

Sorry to hear that you're no longer with your partner :(

But thanks for the info! What doses did you take? Like did you start with 80mg and work your way up?


----------



## hopefulmom2

I did start at 2 pills, which they are the same as you have. I ended up taking 4 the last day. I dont think I ever maxed out on them though...I took them before bed with water and they did work for Me, I was able to pinpoint ovulation due to pains and positive opk. Its a long story but my partner ended up passing away with a massive heart attack and sad thing was I ovulated the day he passed. 

Im ready to start new and find someone else so I can contintue my journey to finding the right one.


----------



## Hann12

JLForever1204 said:


> Hey ladies! I just joined this site after finding this topic when searching Soy on Google :)
> 
> My husband and I are currently TTC #3 and after an early miscarriage last month and no luck this month (so far!), I want to try Soy with my next cycle.
> 
> I bought some pre-seed and have my Soy waiting for me in the bathroom cabinet. (I bought the ones from Wal-Mart, Spring Valley 40mg)
> 
> I'm wondering the best days to take it? And how much? I have a pretty normal cycle (28-30 days), but I want to try for a really strong egg... maybe even 2!

I would be very careful taking soy if you have regular cycles, it delayed my ovulation by over a week and caused per ovulation spotting. When I did ovulate I didn't produce a strong egg and therefore had not enough progesterone to support a pregnancy. Soy is estrogen, if you have enough estrogen then it can cause an estrogen dominance which can mean you have too much and not enough progesterone to balance it out.
I know it works for many people but it tends to be better for the people that aren't ovulating regularly or at all. I just wanted you to know this before you ho ahead, I wish someone had told me because I wasted a long cycle trying it and it just messed with my hormonal balance.


----------



## MyMiniMonk

I haven't been here in about a month, so I thought I would give an update. My last cycle was 48 days :( I had symptoms, but they were gone within 2 weeks. I had what was possibly IB, and I was too nervous to test because after all these years, another negative would have been too much for me. 
I took soy again this month, but my AF was so crazy that I wasn't even sure what day it started. I had very light, barely there bleeding for 3 days, then 1 day of light bleeding and it was gone. I didn't have any PMS symptoms at all, not even the slightest cramp. I took an FRER with FMU just to be sure it was negative. This time I took 200mg for all 5 days. That was about 2 weeks ago. So far, nothing. I don't feel anything like I did last time. 
One very odd thing has happened since starting soy. I suddenly have fast-growing facial hair on my chin. I've always had a few of them due to PCOS, but now I have 2 large patches and I have to pluck the hair daily. I don't know what the heck is going on and it's freaking me out! 
I read somewhere about an excess of testosterone with PCOS, but I can't find any way to lower it. Is there a way to lower testosterone levels? 
After this cycle, I am officially giving up if nothing happens. It's been over 8 and a 1/2 years that we've been trying, and I'm only 31. I guess it's just never going to happen. My husband doesn't want to pay a ton of money for fertility treatments when it's something that should "just happen". 
I'm so confused and angry right now. I just want to scream as loud as I can about how it's just not fair!! Best wishes to all of you. I hope you get your BFPs. As for me, I'll be back if I do get my BFP, although I'm certain it's never going to happen for me again.


----------



## hopefulmom2

MyMiniMonk, you and my lil sis should join together, her and her husband have been trying for the last 6 years and she also has PCOS. She is not wanting to give up so easily she said she would rather Die then give up trying. She also knows its Gods plan and she thinks its unfair that other woman young girls can get pregnant but her. There are babies out there that deserve loving homes and she does not understand Why they get all the luck and she doesnt get a chance. She loves her nieces dearly and shes a big part of their lives, but she wants a child of her own. 
She thinks one of her sisters should be pregnanted by her husband and for us to just hand over the baby to them, ITs not that easy and I told her that. It does cost alot of money and time for fertility treatments, She has been wanting to do a fertility treatment study for a while, its no cost to her because its a study it could happen then it couldnt happen its a chance you take. 

I wish you the best of luck hun and dont give up without a strong fight. I hate the saying its Gods will if you have a child or not, I know all children are a blessing but why do some people only have to try one time and bam they are knocked up while as woman been trying years to have a child of their own and cant succeed? Guess that is a question no one can really answer.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Spero said:


> Well the soy did the trick - 3rd cycle using it and BFP I am still in shock!! Been ttc since December.
> 
> Hospital have put me on progesterone pessaries and a whole heap of other meds but Soy def did the trick for me :happydance:

YAY Congrats!! I haven't been on the Soy thread in a while but I'm gald I stopped by today to see you got a BFP :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MyMiniMonk

I had considered the same thing, using a surrogate. But it does cost a lot of money, and I don't have any sisters and my female cousins are all very young (the oldest is 14). I'm trying not to give up, but next week it will be 10 years since I found out I was pregnant with my son. We've been trying for so long, and I just can't take the BFNs anymore :cry:
Soy was kind of my only hope.
I guess I'll try soy for a few more cycles, but I refuse to get my hopes up. We own our home free and clear of any mortgages, so maybe my husband will consider a home equity loan for fertility, but I doubt he will. 
One of his sisters is pregnant and just announced it about a month ago. It just kills me since she's single and the guy ran off, and she's a "party girl" who never wanted children. It's like a very cruel joke.
Anyway, I'm having weird pregnancy like symptoms like I did last cycle, only stronger. No amount of caffeine can keep me awake, and I've been sick to my stomach the past few days. Still, I don't want to get excited about it. I'm afraid of that BFN, and I'm certain that's what I'll get if I test. But then again, I didn't find out I was pregnant with my son until I was 5 months along because I was certain I wasn't pregnant...
Oh well, only time will tell.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Good luck myminimonk, Really hope you get a BFP soon, I can understand your pain, I mean I wasnt all that trying while trying for the first one, we just said if it happens it happens, When it didnt happen after a year we went to a doctor, they did blood work exams and the whole nine yards, all clear and nothing, they wanted me to then do this test where its like an xray with dye inside to see if my tubes were blocked, but had to wait so long to do the test after my period. Went in May 2005 and they said call us next month as soon as you start your period, ok will do. I had waited all June and choked it up to Stress as my Grandma was on her deathbed and could of went any day. July came and almost went and nothing, by then I was sleeping at work on my breaks and going to the bathroom every 10 minutes, explained symptoms to a friend of mine at work and she was like take a test...Had an expired one at home and it was Positive, Didnt believe it after all was expired...so the next day went to this pregnancy center that was near my house and they did a test and it came up positive. I was like 12 weeks along when got into see a Dr, and they did a sono and said I was 13 weeks. I was over the moon excited, but the father was doing 59 days in Jail at the time and I just took the test a few days after he went in. 

that little one is 6 and half years old today, in the 1st grade and so smart and bright girl. the pregnancy was a rough one, but she was worth it all. I look at all the young girls here that are just popping up pregnant and say thats not fair, people that so deserve to be parents may not get a chance to, but these young moms turn into single parents, drop out of high school end up getting dead end jobs and people would love to have a child that can support them. Guess its the way it is though...

dont give up hope its not over yet, Really hope you get your bfp and It took me 15 months and finally we just gave up trying at the end and it happened. Even though it was between court dates and in and out of Jail and visits to the jail every weekend and letters, phone calls, It was alot on me having to work a job to pay the bills and rent.


----------



## nikkihttc

I have read this entire thread and my heart goes out to all the losses and a big huge smile to all the BFP and babies born. Poppy your lo is adorable!!
I took soy cd 1-5 160 1-3 and 200 4&5. This is my first time using soy and my 6th cycle ttc! Thanks for this interesting read it is an inspiration!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Welcome nikki, hope your BFP is right around the corner!!! 

As soon as I start ttc again I will resume taking Soy as it did change my cycle and give me short Luteal phase this past cycle was 16 days after O and I got concerned, and not a stable partner at the moment, will have to be alot more careful. But am not TTC at the moment. I have a 6 year old daughter and was married at the time she was conceived and born, It took us 15 months ttc with her, happened at the end when we give up almost totally.

Good luck and soy did help Me but didnt end in a BFP as only took it 2 cycles!!


----------



## poppy666

nikkihttc said:


> I have read this entire thread and my heart goes out to all the losses and a big huge smile to all the BFP and babies born. Poppy your lo is adorable!!
> I took soy cd 1-5 160 1-3 and 200 4&5. This is my first time using soy and my 6th cycle ttc! Thanks for this interesting read it is an inspiration!

You brave lady reading all the thread :haha: yes Serenity my little Soy miracle :hugs: good luck sweetie hope it works for you :flower:


----------



## JLForever1204

For any of you ladies who had an early miscarriage and passed it all naturally, how long did it take for your cycle to return? 

I had normal 28-30 days before my miscarriage on August 16th. I still haven't had a cycle. I know it can take awhile, but I was just curious as to when it happened for others.


----------



## poppy666

I had a misscarriage on 23rd December and got my BFP on my first AF after bleeding & spotting for 7 weeks. Got my BFP on 4th March. x:hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Hi guys- I took Soy Aug. 30- Sept. 3. I have not O'd and have had terrible pains in my ovaries. So I am feeling quite frustrated. This was my second cycle on soy, the first one I never O'd either, but I started soy midcycle since I was going on nearly 100 days. 

Anyways, not sure where I will head after this but I wanted to give everyone an update since I haven't been around for awhile.


----------



## Mum2many

Hi everyone, im new here and thought i wuld join..ive taken soy for two cycles, the first tym i had a chemical and i think im havn same thing again :(, ive had 8 preg test show a second line , at first i thought the tests were faulty but i tested with water lol and it was negative so i dunnnoo..af is due in 2 days..has anyone used blackmores phytolife ans got successful with it


----------



## brielle_best

How many mg are you supposed to take of soy? My pills
Are 40 mg each? Im thinking 2 a day


----------



## poppy666

40 mg's is equivalent to 20 mg's of Clomid, so just go from there :flower:


----------



## JLForever1204

I am doing Soy CD 2-6. I am on CD 5 and so far I've done:

CD 2 ~ 80mg
CD 3 ~ 80mg
CD 4 ~ 120mg
CD 5 ~ 120mg

For tomorrow night, should I stay at 120mg or do 160mg?


----------



## poppy666

Go for the 160mg be a devil :haha:


----------



## JLForever1204

poppy666 said:


> Go for the 160mg be a devil :haha:

Haha! I think I will. I normally ovulate on my own, but my miscarriage in August threw my whole cycle off, so that's why I am trying soy.

Hopefully the 160mg I take tonight just gives it an extra boost!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i ovulated regular but was getting old 40 so wanted a bigger healthier egg so tried Soy x


----------



## brielle_best

Im doing:
Cd5-9 
80mg 80mg 120mg 120mg 160mg


----------



## Blessingcomin

Hello ladies I am new to taking soy I took them cd3-7 I am on cd 14 waiting to I hope I o soon if not this cycle will be a bust:( baby dust to everyone.


----------



## JLForever1204

Took my last dose of Soy tonight! Let's hope it does something GREAT!


----------



## krissie328

I O'd!!! :happydance: Right around CD 32-33. I am pretty excited since it the first time I am aware of me actually Oing.


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! I have a question for you. This is my first month trying soy and I didn't realize that the soy was only 44mg! The bottle said 110mg and I didn't realize until today that that was only total for everything together! So I took 44mg cd 3-5 and 88mg cd6-7. I have taken clomid before at 50mg on 2 seperate occassions. 1st one got pg but ended in mc, second time nothing. Do you think if I did 1 last day and bumped up the dose it would hurt anything? I don't want to mess myself up, but I am so mad that I didn't get as much as I thought I was!


----------



## poppy666

A lot of people bump up dosage on last few days so no i dont think it will mess anything up :hugs:


----------



## kel21

Thanks Poppy!


----------



## MyMiniMonk

I finally have internet, so I thought I would check back in again.
I am on CD52, I took 200mg of soy days 2-6 (I think?). My last AF was light and crazy, and unlike any AF I've had- EVER.
So for the past week, I cannot get enough sleep. I sleep for 8 hours at night, and have to wake up to pee. Then all day long I am peeing every 45 minutes to an hour, but not much comes out. I thought it might be a urinary tract infection, but it doesn't burn or anything, just CONSTANTLY running to the bathroom. I want to test, but I am so afraid of yet another BFN. I have no other symptoms at all. No morning sickness, no tender boobies, nothing. Just extremely exhausted and constant peeing. I need to gather the strength to test, but I just don't want to be let down again... 
I guess I'll keep you all updated on this thread if the soy worked for me on the 2nd cycle.
Baby dust to all!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Test Minimonk...Test!!! Alot of women do not experience all the symptoms. when I missed 2 periods, I was around 12 weeks when I first tested, I had extreme fatigue, sleep anywhere and everywhere, sore nipples and tender breasts, light nausau but no vomiting and was running to the bathroom seems like every 2 minutes.

Good luck when you do test and be sure to let us know.


----------



## MyMiniMonk

I was going to test, then AF showed up :(
So I am going one more cycle since hubby was getting excited about my last cycle being so long. He was so certain I would get that BFP this time. 
Yesterday I took 200mg again. Just picked up another bottle from WalMart. 
What does Royal Jelly do? I saw it at the store and I've heard it mentioned on these forums before, but I wasn't exactly sure what it is or does.
Anyway, cycle 3 of SI for me. Hopefully it works this time!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Good luck minimonk, on next cycle, hoping for that bfp this time.

As for me, well im on a long break from ttc right now, just getting into a relationship and taking it slow, hes already mentioned his take on kids at this point. maybe a while down the road before that point. Im going to see about getting something in the meantime. 

good luck ladies and I am sure each of you will have a bfp soon!!!


----------



## 3sisters

I am new to this thread but thought I could share my story. I am 44 years old and have a 19, 15, 10 yr. daughters. About a two years ago right before my eldest was to graduate we started thinkng seriously about having one last baby. My husband and have been married a long time and we were in a lull in our relationship. Given our ages and seeing that the kids were really growing up fast we decided that we had time to work out our differences but if we were going to have a baby the time was NOW.

At 42.5 i went to the Doctor to speed things along. Prior to this we were not trying and frankly not getting along very well. But like all things that would pass. My eldest daughter was about to graduate and go off to college far away. I was stressed and worried and pressured due to the family circumstances and also the sudden need to get pregnant. The doctor said she could up my chances by taken some meds and doing IUI's. I tried clomid. Did not like it and it gave me a headache. During this time I had a blood test with a very high FSH number it was like 39.5. I took to the internet to learn all about things and became obcessed. 

I didn't expect to have any problems due to my easy nature of being pregnant in the past. But that was 9 years earlier. Anyway, i did 7 IUI's they did not work. Doctor couldn't find anything wrong with me. My FSH went to 5. Yep 5 ! I think I had just had a surgery and my body was not in sync yet. I was so frustrated that everything looked so perfect month after month but no pregnancy. 

I did IVF and retrieved 5 eggs. 2 embryos. Didn't take. That doctor had me on 900 on meds per day. The absolute most ever.

Then I changed doctor and accupunturist and did 5 more IUI's. Some with meds. My new doctor was very positive and after months of monitoring my cycles reassured me that I wasn't too old. I was frustrated and scared that I had missed the boat. Then in May I took a break month due to a flu and couldnt' inject myself. I got pregnant naturally. Now I am 5.5 months pregnant with a boy and all test have been normal. What happened, I think the good egg finally came out , it took 15 months total. My doctor was postive and that helped and I loved the acupuncturist. My diet sucked. But I was trying to do better and my doctor forbid me to say negative things. She thought my ovaries could feel and hear it..

My story is not unusual, I have another friend who's IVF was cancelled due to no eggs. Then got pregnant on her own at 45. It really can happen...


----------



## poppy666

Congratz 3sisters :hugs:

Im 42 just completed my family, i have 4 boys aged 21, 20, 19, 2yrs and a Daughter 11 months Think im done now but better 2nd time around be it a bit tiring :haha:


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Congrats on your pregnancy, 3Sisters! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months =)

Tonight was my last dose of soy for this cycle. I'm taking the royal jelly 3x a day. I guess we'll just see how it goes. AF ended this morning, and that one was brutal! I had never cramped so bad in my life! I had not had any cramps that couldn't be handled by a few Tylenol since having my son 9 1/2 years ago. 
Anyway, I'm hoping this is my month finally! Wish me luck, I sure need it! Eight years and 7 months of infertility, it needs to come to an end!


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Today is CD15 for me, and I woke up in the middle of the night and this morning feeling very hot and dripping with sweat. Could this be a sign of ovulation? We bd'd late Friday night/early Saturday morning. CP was high and soft, lots of CM. I've never had hot flushes so early in my cycle. It's usually right before my period. Any thoughts on this? Could it be from ovulation?


----------



## hopefulmom2

I have heard the soy gives you hot flashes, happened to my lil sis while taking Soy. She doesnt have a reg. period with pcos, she wants to get her cycle on track. Trying to convince her to loose some weight first, just a little bit. It could help effectively giving her the results she wants.

good luck minimonk and hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## kel21

Hey ladies, just thought I'd share. Last cycle was my first time trying soy iso and I got pg! Sadly ended as a chemical, but I did it. Trying it again this month, fxd for a sticky bean this time!!!


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Good luck Kel! Sorry about last cycle =( But it's a good sign and hopefully this cycle will bring you a sticky bean!


----------



## BeautifulD

soy has worked wonders since my last loss. previous to the loss I would o on cd 18 at the very earliest with max dose soy.cd 20-35 without.... last cycle I oved on cd 12 and this cycle cd 11 with a more normal dose of soy :happydance: for those of you thinking about taking it... Do it! but of course do your research first :D


----------



## MyMiniMonk

BeautifulD, did you get a BFP? It says you're 3 weeks? How long have you been ttc? Congrats by the way!


----------



## BeautifulD

Yep I did :D :D I got my first hint of a line on Friday at 8dpo and a without a doubt line yesterday at 10dpo :D 

I started ttc properly after my second loss in 2010 x


----------



## poppy666

Awww congratulations sweetie :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Thank you poppy :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

You actually got me broody reading this morning lol but 42 with 5 kids? nooooooooooooo more :haha:


----------



## Platinumvague

Can I join? I had a baby almost 5 months ago and I have irregular cycles with no positive OPKs yet.I would like to try soy just to see if I can get an OPK.


----------



## BeautifulD

poppy666 said:


> You actually got me broody reading this morning lol but 42 with 5 kids? nooooooooooooo more :haha:

:haha: Are you sure you don't want to make it even numbers!? lol. Was it you that ovulated at cd10 with lo? x


----------



## poppy666

lol everyone says 'make it an even number' :haha: Yes was me who ovulated on CD10 with Serenity...


----------



## poppy666

Platinumvague said:


> Can I join? I had a baby almost 5 months ago and I have irregular cycles with no positive OPKs yet.I would like to try soy just to see if I can get an OPK.

Welcome sweetie :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

I thought it was you :) Serenity is such a gorgeous name! 

All being well I would like to have even numbers.... don't tell hubby that though haha x


----------



## poppy666

Got everything crossed for you lovely, keep us updated on how your progressing :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Will do :hugs: for now it's one day at a time :) x


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Once again I'm finding myself afraid to test, but I'm only about 8-10 dpo. I'm figuring I'll give it a few weeks and see what happens. So far this cycle seems very different from the last 2 on soy, and different from all the others in the past. CM was insane this time around. Hopefully the royal jelly added this time has made a difference :)


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Well, AF :devil: showed up, lasted 2 days and was extremely light. 
I have to postpone TTC for a while. My dad has end stage renal failure and I am a match, so I'm donating a kidney to him. That will take a few months to prepare for, and then I have to wait 6 months before getting pregnant (if I even CAN get pregnant again).


----------



## IceQueen86

Hi Ladies!

Finally i found SI thread that's not 2 years old and dead :D I've been ttc for a year now with no success and this morning my uninvited :witch: showed up. Had 54 day cycle with O on CD37. Anyways today will be my first day of taking SI, very excited about it and of course hoping for a miracle! 

:dust: to all of you here!


----------



## poppy666

Not known anyone take Soy on CD1 who has a long cycle like yours, id personally try Soy on CD3-CD7 or CD5-CD9 sweetie xx


----------



## IceQueen86

poppy666 said:


> Not known anyone take Soy on CD1 who has a long cycle like yours, id personally try Soy on CD3-CD7 or CD5-CD9 sweetie xx

I thought the earlier you take it the earlier you will O :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Not really everyone different on it and sometimes dont even ovulate, first time i took it i was 4 days later ovulating, but got my bfp. 2nd time i took it i ov'd really early on CD10, but still got my bfp. :flower:


----------



## IceQueen86

poppy666 said:


> Not really everyone different on it and sometimes dont even ovulate, first time i took it i was 4 days later ovulating, but got my bfp. 2nd time i took it i ov'd really early on CD10, but still got my bfp. :flower:

Ooo 2 bfps, hopefully it will work for me that well :D How much did you take and which CD's if you don't mind me asking? :)


----------



## poppy666

1st time took on CD2-CD6 and dosage 160mg first three days then upped to 200mg last two days, but i miscarried at 9 weeks with that baby, waited till i stopped bleeding and tried again with Soy on my first AF. 2nd time took same dosage, but took on CD3-CD7 and was blessed with my daughter Serenity :cloud9:


----------



## IceQueen86

poppy666 said:


> 1st time took on CD2-CD6 and dosage 160mg first three days then upped to 200mg last two days, but i miscarried at 9 weeks with that baby, waited till i stopped bleeding and tried again with Soy on my first AF. 2nd time took same dosage, but took on CD3-CD7 and was blessed with my daughter Serenity :cloud9:

Did you get any side effects? I was fine with the lower dose but when i tried to take 200mg the other day i got a headache that lasted all day and mild on and off nausea :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Only side effects was headaches and strong ovulation pains, but think everyone gets the headaches but worth it if you get your BFP x


----------



## IceQueen86

poppy666 said:


> Only side effects was headaches and strong ovulation pains, but think everyone gets the headaches but worth it if you get your BFP x

Yes i agree! :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah I got headaches too! I was also very pms like lol.... This is my second pregnancy with soy, first I had a mmc at 10w and this pregnancy is perfect so far... The first I took max dose 200mg 2-6 And this time I went from 100mg up daily until I reached 200mg from 2-6 again :thumbup:


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Yeah I got headaches too! I was also very pms like lol.... This is my second pregnancy with soy, first I had a mmc at 10w and this pregnancy is perfect so far... The first I took max dose 200mg 2-6 And this time I went from 100mg up daily until I reached 200mg from 2-6 again :thumbup:

Besides headache and nausea it made me tired too, took a nap everyday since i started taking it :) Yesterday was my last day :happydance:
Did it make you ovulate earlier or not?

Lots of sticky dust to your baby :dust:


----------



## BeautifulD

At first no, it didn't make a blind bit of difference to my O day! it was frustrating. 

After my last loss I was put on a protocol for rmc which included Baby aspirin, I also decided to start taking co enzyme q10 300mg a day for egg quality... The cycle before this one I ovulated on cd 12, completely missed it as I wasn't expecting it that early at all and because I ovulated so late my cbfm wasn't even asking for sticks yet :dohh: 
This time I ovulated on cd 10 :shock: and only just by the skin of my teeth caught it lol. 

good luck! x


----------



## Diddums

Morning ladies :) I have PCOS and had an 8 month annovulatory cycle. I figured once my period finally came I would try soy to see if I ovulated. First month after provera to end annovulatory cycle. Nothing. AF came two months later. Then last month and this month I took 200mg soy cd3-7. I've ovulated both cycles. Last cycle was a bit late cd32. This cycle would have been earlier as I got ewcm around cd17-18 but then got bronchitis and high fever and needed antibiotics which delayed ovulation by a week or so. Not a bad thing as we were able to bd at the right time! I'm now 7dpo and after pink cm yesterday morning my temp has gone up. Hope it's a good sign! Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck Diddums!! crossing everything for you xx


----------



## Diddums

Thanks BeautifulD. How's your pregnancy going. Much ms? Will you find out sex?


----------



## BeautifulD

Well because I'm on steroids for high natural killer cells I have had very minimal symptoms.... I've had no ms a tiny amount of nausea but most of all I've been very tired!! 

No we won't be finding out the sex dh really doesn't want too! I'm good with that though, I like surprises :) x


----------



## Diddums

Bummer about the natural killer cells. At least it's under control. How did they find that? 

I still can't decide whether I would want to find out or not if I ever got pregnant. I like suprises but also very impatient. And I would want to start decorating nursery and finding clothes etc lol


----------



## BeautifulD

It was a part of my recurrent miscarriage testing :) 

Lol I don't mind tbh, my other two were surprises too as I couldn't find out with them and it really did add to the birth experience for me <3


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> At first no, it didn't make a blind bit of difference to my O day! it was frustrating.
> 
> After my last loss I was put on a protocol for rmc which included Baby aspirin, I also decided to start taking co enzyme q10 300mg a day for egg quality... The cycle before this one I ovulated on cd 12, completely missed it as I wasn't expecting it that early at all and because I ovulated so late my cbfm wasn't even asking for sticks yet :dohh:
> This time I ovulated on cd 10 :shock: and only just by the skin of my teeth caught it lol.
> 
> good luck! x

Wow that is early O. I'm on cd7 right now just finished af and my cervix is so high and disappeared that i can't even reach it (maybe TMI for women over here) :) That's what usually happens the day i O but cd7 is so early, is it even possible to O that early?:shrug:


----------



## BeautifulD

I think it is! lol. not sure if cd 7 would have very mature eggs though but hey look at me!... bd just in case... Are you temping taking opks? 

I don't think there is anything tmi for us ladies... I've had some conversations on here that would curl my rl friends toes :haha:


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> I think it is! lol. not sure if cd 7 would have very mature eggs though but hey look at me!... bd just in case... Are you temping taking opks?
> 
> I don't think there is anything tmi for us ladies... I've had some conversations on here that would curl my rl friends toes :haha:

Lol @ would curl your friends toes. Oh man i have to make sure i will bd today then, my dh better not be too tired lol. Yes i'm temping, and checking my CP and CM. Don't do opk's anymore they piss me off :haha:
You can see my chart in my signature.


----------



## CarlyP

Knock Knock... Can I join you ladies please? :flower:

I am starting soy tomorrow CD 2-6 not sure on the dosage yet though hence its 11.40pm and I'm still trawling this thread from almost 2 hours ago. Any ideas? I thought as it works like Clomid you have to double the dose? So thought the higher the better? IDK.

I came off BCP on 3rd December and I started AF this morning. I have no idea when I ovulate as I have always been irregular and it took us 9 months to conceive both our other children.

So as I started AF today when would you guess I ovulated? 

I have bought Internet cheapies OPK's and is it right that I start testing for ovulation 3 days after my last soy tablet? 

Sorry for the jumbled questions I just want to get this right :hugs:

Xx


----------



## IceQueen86

Looks like SI made me ovulate 26 days earlier then last cycle!!! Just got my CH but now i'm a bit worried and i have another question for your girls..My DPO temps are kinda low could it be cos of SI?


----------



## CarlyP

Thats great about your early ovulation :)

As for a temp I have read elsewhere that women have experienced a temp drop so possibly the SI.

Is it your first month using them?


----------



## IceQueen86

CarlyP said:


> Thats great about your early ovulation :)
> 
> As for a temp I have read elsewhere that women have experienced a temp drop so possibly the SI.
> 
> Is it your first month using them?

Oh ic well i hope that's what it is :) Yes this is the first time i have used them. I read so many good things about it and since my cycles have been very irregular for 1,5 years after stopping bcp i had to try it. I'm glad i did!
I see it's your first time too..are you done taking them?


----------



## CarlyP

I haven't started.. yet, just reading up on them, I've bought them though. May start next month just wanted to see what my cycle was like first after coming off BCP x


----------



## BeautifulD

My post ov temps have always varied but have always been above 36.40 
here's my chart 
https://FertilityFriend.com/home/341c23/]https://FertilityFriend.com/home/341c23/[/url


----------



## IceQueen86

Ah my temps suck this month why they keep dropping like that?! Is that normal? :nope:


----------



## BeautifulD

Could be a fall back drop.... try not to worry,they're still above the coverline sweets :thumbup:


----------



## CarlyP

What days are you ladies taking SI and what mg?

I was thinking either 2-6 or 3-7 and gradually build it up. x


----------



## BeautifulD

This pregnancy cycle I did from 2-6 I started at 100mg and built it up until I reached 200mg x


----------



## CarlyP

Do you take anything alongside it to help or just SI?


----------



## BeautifulD

I had a long protocol from my recurrent miscarriage consultant. One I would consider is high dose co enzyme q10 I really believed that helped 10fold with egg quality. Also a glass of fresh grapefruit a day from af to ov X


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you what does grapefruit juice do? x


----------



## BeautifulD

Helps with CM I think all I know is the two cycles I've done the gf I've fallen pregnant ;)


----------



## poppy666

Preseed good too sweetie i used it twice with my bfps xx


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you. X


----------



## IceQueen86

poppy666 and BeautifulD - did you have any symptoms in your tww the cycles you took SI and got your bfp's?


----------



## BeautifulD

My main symptoms were extra creamy cm and slightly short tempered and touchy.... I remember at about 7dpo I sobbed because the spaghetti stuck together whilst cooking! that to me was validation that I was a useless wife, mother and person! :rofl:


----------



## BeautifulD

When are you testing ice? X


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> My main symptoms were extra creamy cm and slightly short tempered and touchy.... I remember at about 7dpo I sobbed because the spaghetti stuck together whilst cooking! that to me was validation that I was a useless wife, mother and person! :rofl:

Wow, i don't think i have any of that :haha: I don't really have any symptoms besides little on and off cramping here and there, insomnia, 3 times of cm with tan tinge to it and had some waves of nausea but that could have been my imagination lol. Temp kinda dropped today, might be incorrect. First one i took my body was freezing cold cos i pushed off my blanket and second one i took now when i woke up, had to adjust my temp.
I don't know when i'm going to test. I will see how long i can wait, my longest LP has been 17 days and i'm 9dpo now.:wacko:


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh yeah I had insomnia too :dohh: no idea how I forgot that as it was hellish in the first few weeks... No matter the time I went to bed I was up by 3-4:30 am every morning :sleep: 

I was crampy too.

You're so good! I was testing from 4dpo :rofl:

I have everything crossed for you, keep me posted xx


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Oh yeah I had insomnia too :dohh: no idea how I forgot that as it was hellish in the first few weeks... No matter the time I went to bed I was up by 3-4:30 am every morning :sleep:
> 
> I was crampy too.
> 
> You're so good! I was testing from 4dpo :rofl:
> 
> I have everything crossed for you, keep me posted xx

OMG that's exactly the time i wake up every morning! :haha: I have tried to stay up so long that i pass out but that still didn't help.
You was a test addict huh? :rofl: I'm good at waiting to test, last month i waited 17 days without testing and of course then af showed up booo...
I temped today after i woke up from a nap, was just curious to see even tho it don't count lol and my temp was 98.60F (37C ) I'm just praying that my temp would shoot up tomorrow [-o&lt;
How is your pregnancy going? I see you are out of danger zone :thumbup:


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh yeah.... I'd still be testing now given half the chance :rofl: I'm ashamed to say I must have peed on over 100 tests this time :blush: tbh it was the only thing that kept me calm!

I hope you get a nice big rise hun! 

Ahhh yes, thankfully! I actually never thought I would see the day but am over the moon that finally it's my turn :) its been a hell of a ride but we made it :happydance: 

Pregnancy is going fine :) I've been very very lucky with symptoms so far thankfully :) X


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Oh yeah.... I'd still be testing now given half the chance :rofl: I'm ashamed to say I must have peed on over 100 tests this time :blush: tbh it was the only thing that kept me calm!
> 
> I hope you get a nice big rise hun!
> 
> Ahhh yes, thankfully! I actually never thought I would see the day but am over the moon that finally it's my turn :) its been a hell of a ride but we made it :happydance:
> 
> Pregnancy is going fine :) I've been very very lucky with symptoms so far thankfully :) X

100?! oh wow :D :D The most i have used in 1 cycle is 3 tests :haha:
I did get a temp rise today but nothing huge. Don't feel very positive about my chart cos temps look kinda low. Most pregnancy charts temps are a lot higher than mine.
If you don't mind me asking then how long you was ttc before you got your bfp?


----------



## BeautifulD

Don't worry about the temps honey so long as you have detected ovulation the actual temps are irrelevant... In total two and a half years :dohh: but I've had mcs in between... I'm very happy to see the back of temping, taking opks, second guessing every twinge and the dreaded line spotting month after month! and then of course the sheer panic up to 12 weeks.

Ummm that's a massive temp rise lady! x


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Don't worry about the temps honey so long as you have detected ovulation the actual temps are irrelevant... In total two and a half years :dohh: but I've had mcs in between... I'm very happy to see the back of temping, taking opks, second guessing every twinge and the dreaded line spotting month after month! and then of course the sheer panic up to 12 weeks.
> 
> Ummm that's a massive temp rise lady! x

Sorry about your mcs :hugs: Finally you can relax, can't wait for my turn..all that planning is sooo stressing, it's been almost 13 months for me and never had a bfp :dohh: 

I wanted to ask advice or your opinion about my temp on CD9. I took 2 temps that day..one when i woke up earlier and was cold my temp was 97.17 and then i fell asleep and took one much later than usually which was the one i used on my chart 97.44. Which one would you recommend to use. I didn't use first one cos it seemed so low, but now i realize that maybe it was so low cos of a dip :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

IceQueen86 said:


> poppy666 and BeautifulD - did you have any symptoms in your tww the cycles you took SI and got your bfp's?

No symptoms with both cycles of Soy when i got my BFPs, took me by surprise x


----------



## BeautifulD

Always use your first waking temp honey as the second isn't correct :thumbup: and you should always take other at the same time every day... I used to keep my alarm set for the time I got up for work... It drove me mad on my days off but that's the only way unfortunately :haha:
I'm sure you will see those two lovely lines very soon. 

If you have any other questions feel free to ask any time :) 
xx


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Always use your first waking temp honey as the second isn't correct :thumbup: and you should always take other at the same time every day... I used to keep my alarm set for the time I got up for work... It drove me mad on my days off but that's the only way unfortunately :haha:
> I'm sure you will see those two lovely lines very soon.
> 
> If you have any other questions feel free to ask any time :)
> xx

Thanks! I changed my temps and now it looks more like a dip. I use alarm clock too but with insomnia i have had lately i have took it earlier and adjusted it. Had no choice. This has happened before too and it didn't throw off my chart so we will see what the outcome will be...


----------



## IceQueen86

poppy666 said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> poppy666 and BeautifulD - did you have any symptoms in your tww the cycles you took SI and got your bfp's?
> 
> No symptoms with both cycles of Soy when i got my BFPs, took me by surprise xClick to expand...

That's one good suprise! :D


----------



## IceQueen86

Just wanted to let yall know that unfortunately it didn't work for me this time. I just got my af this morning :cry: I took it CD1-5, 160,160,200,160,200. Made me ovulate 26 days earlier and i was taking baby aspirin too after O. Any advice what should i do different this time?


----------



## BeautifulD

Ahhh I'm sorry sweetie :hugs: 

I would continue taking the aspirin throughout your cycle. Also try taking the soy 2-6 or 3-7. it just gives those eggies a chance to be a little more mature. Dosage seems ok to me but I would do 200 on the last two days rather than 200,160,200. 

Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Ahhh I'm sorry sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I would continue taking the aspirin throughout your cycle. Also try taking the soy 2-6 or 3-7. it just gives those eggies a chance to be a little more mature. Dosage seems ok to me but I would do 200 on the last two days rather than 200,160,200.
> 
> Everything crossed for you xxx

Looks like my body is playing tricks again and my af is late or i dont know what's going on..yesterday had red blood drop in the toilet so i used a tampon cos that's how my af comes on. It turned brown. Same with the new tampon. Checked my cervix today its high and soft. So annoying and confusing :dohh: 
I think i will try 3-7 this time and last cycle i was planning to do 200 on the last 3 days but first day of 200 made me nauseous and gave me strong headaches the next day, so i chickened out LOL! :D


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeeeee test test! it could have been implantation bleeding! x


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Eeeeeee test test! it could have been implantation bleeding! x

I thought implantation can only happen until 12dpo :shrug: ..i'm 14dpo plus my temp is under coverline


----------



## BeautifulD

Implantation bleeding can happen anywhere from 9dpo up until 6 weeks plus :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Got everything crossed for you sweetie. Found this below x


*When Does Implantation Occur?*

Implantation typically occurs 6 to 10 days after ovulation, or day 20 to 24 of a menstrual cycle. However, it can happen a few days earlier or later. In an average, 28-day cycle, ovulation occurs on day 14 (the first day of a period is considered day 1 in a cycle). Once fertilization occurs, the egg stays in the fallopian tube for 3 days before entering the uterus and begins to implant to the uterine lining.

*Implantation Spotting or Bleeding *

A very small amount of spotting or implantation bleeding may occur for a short period of time, around 7 to 10 days after ovulation has taken place.


----------



## IceQueen86

I tested this morning and it was neg. I think i jacked up my chart cos i had to adjust my temps cos of insomnia and now i don't know where i am with my cycle. Don't know if i should try to bring on my af and start all over again :dohh:


----------



## Thai

Hi ladies! I'd love to join this group! I have to get my BFP before OH deploys April. So I thought I'd try out the Soy this cycle. I'm suppose to start AF on Sunday so if I do, I'll start taking Soy Iso 200mg cd 3-7. I've been taking EPO, mucinex, tons of folic acid, prenatals, and low dose aspirin to gear up for my soy cycle. Ive read plenty of soy bean success stories along with soy twin success stories (reason for me taking tons of folic acid). I'm really looking forward to a positive out come with this soy cycle. Im super excited! :)

Question I've only taken 1000mg of EPO a day but obviously I'm suppose to be taking 3000mg but I forget. Do you have to take 3000mg throughout the. Course of the day or can I take it at one time?


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Just wanted to see if there were any more success stories. I'm on a new diet to get healthy (I had to stop TTC because I will be my dad's kidney donor), and my doctor recommended a low-carb diet. I joined an online support group for it, and it turns out that many of the women on the diet have PCOS and got pregnant within a few months of starting it, some right away. So I wanted to throw that out there for you SI ladies. Maybe get on a low-carb diet (under 20g of net carbs per day, not 20g total) and still take the SI. See what happens. It might work :) 
Best wishes to all of you and BABY DUST too!


----------



## hopefulmom2

nice hearing from you minimonk, its been a while and was wondering about you since you are so close by. that's wonderful what you are doing for your dad, awesome. I am not TTC at all as I don't have a stable boyfriend yet. enjoying my lil one and we should totally meet up sometime. Hope all goes well with the diet and then the donating and recovery.


----------



## BeautifulD

Welcome ladies, good luck!

Ice, how are you getting on honey? xx


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Welcome ladies, good luck!
> 
> Ice, how are you getting on honey? xx

Still no period, CP is HFO and FF changed my coverline from 97.4 to 97.1. Did some research and found out that some women DO get their af when their CP is high and firm. So probably tomorrow FX.
The spotting i had was probably cos progesterone leves are dropping.
But i'm doing pretty good, i'm ready to move on to the next cycle and start all over again and hopefully the next cycle will end with long waited bfp :D


----------



## IceQueen86

Thai said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to join this group! I have to get my BFP before OH deploys April. So I thought I'd try out the Soy this cycle. I'm suppose to start AF on Sunday so if I do, I'll start taking Soy Iso 200mg cd 3-7. I've been taking EPO, mucinex, tons of folic acid, prenatals, and low dose aspirin to gear up for my soy cycle. Ive read plenty of soy bean success stories along with soy twin success stories (reason for me taking tons of folic acid). I'm really looking forward to a positive out come with this soy cycle. Im super excited! :)
> 
> Question I've only taken 1000mg of EPO a day but obviously I'm suppose to be taking 3000mg but I forget. Do you have to take 3000mg throughout the. Course of the day or can I take it at one time?

Welcome! I'm waiting to start my second round on Soy :) About EPO i don't think you should take 3000mg at once. If i remember right then it's better if you take 1 in the morning, 1 in the afternoon and 1 in the evening. I have to get some EPO too cos i think Soy made me a little more dry.


----------



## CarlyP

I didn't realize you had to take 3000mg of EPO my bottle says 1 a day at 1000mg?


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah that's for normal benefits. 3000mg is max max dose. Tbh I took it at 3000 for some time and saw no difference in cm. I have no ewcm whatsoever :dohh:


----------



## CarlyP

Okay thanks :)

And congratulations x


----------



## Thai

Okay well I think I'll just do 2000mg of EPO. When I wake and get ready for bed will be a lot easier to remember. Today is CD 3 so I start my Soy today! How are you ladies getting by?


----------



## IceQueen86

Thai said:


> Okay well I think I'll just do 2000mg of EPO. When I wake and get ready for bed will be a lot easier to remember. Today is CD 3 so I start my Soy today! How are you ladies getting by?

I'm waiting for my nightmare cycle to end, my temps are incorrect, so that's the second time in my cycle already when i'm waiting to O ( don't think i did before) might have to bring on my af if i don't O soon:dohh: So i'm very impatient to try soy again soon.


----------



## Thai

Ice, How long are your cycles usually? What cd are you on?


----------



## IceQueen86

Thai said:


> Ice, How long are your cycles usually? What cd are you on?

My cycles are very irregular my body is still healing from bcp. I started temping in may so since may i have ovulated only 4 times and my cycles have been 36, 89, 39 and 54 days long. Right now i am CD32 :dohh: Gosh seeing these numbers written out makes me depressed :wacko: ... 
How long are your cycles and is it your first time using Soy? :)


----------



## Thai

Wow 89 ?! Geez! Mine are only 26-27 day cycles. And yes this is my first cycle :) 
Have you thought about taking vitex to regulate your cycles? Or black Cohosh to bring on AF ?


----------



## IceQueen86

Thai said:


> Wow 89 ?! Geez! Mine are only 26-27 day cycles. And yes this is my first cycle :)
> Have you thought about taking vitex to regulate your cycles? Or black Cohosh to bring on AF ?

LOL 89 yes, a nightmare! Omg i'm so jealous i wish my cycles were like yours. I tried Vitex for 4 months.The 4th month was may and then i had 36 day cycle and i O'd on CD21. I'm starting to think that maybe i should try it again.
I use Parsley tea to bring on my period. I wanted to do it last week but i had some ewmc so i decided to wait and see if i will O.
How long have you been ttc? How come your cycles are so regular, do you use Vitex?


----------



## hopefulmom2

My lil sister has PCOS and she rarely gets a period. She did take Vitex which I ordered online and she took it for about 2 weeks, got a small period so she stopped taking it. she has Red Raspberry Tea and also Soy. But she has to get a period in order to take the soy. Any suggestions ladies? I did take Soy last spring and had reg cycle, got back on Nuvaring until I can find a suitable and stable relationship.

Good luck ladies and sending lots of baby dust!!


----------



## IceQueen86

hopefulmom2 said:


> My lil sister has PCOS and she rarely gets a period. She did take Vitex which I ordered online and she took it for about 2 weeks, got a small period so she stopped taking it. she has Red Raspberry Tea and also Soy. But she has to get a period in order to take the soy. Any suggestions ladies? I did take Soy last spring and had reg cycle, got back on Nuvaring until I can find a suitable and stable relationship.
> 
> Good luck ladies and sending lots of baby dust!!

To bring on a period for me 2 things helped. Parsley tea (took me 1,5 days to get my period) and natural progesterone cream (took me 18 days to get my af).When i used NPC then before that i didn't have a period for months.


----------



## Thai

I had irregular cycles, got on the depo shot for 3 months and BAM regular cycles lol. Have you spoken to your ob about it?


----------



## BeautifulD

Ice do you take anything else?
have you had any testing? xx


----------



## Diddums

Do any of you ladies use baby aspirin? Do you take it throughout the cycle or after ovulation only? I've had a bit too much caffeine over the last couple days which apparently constricts blood flow to uterus so would like to take some baby aspirin to counteract that and make it better for implantation. Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I was advised to take it throughout my cycle honey x


----------



## IceQueen86

Thai said:


> I had irregular cycles, got on the depo shot for 3 months and BAM regular cycles lol. Have you spoken to your ob about it?

Oh wow! Well i don't want to touch any birth control anymore. Was on pills for 4 years and now my body is confused and messed up. I haven't been to ob cos i moved to the states and i haven't got my health insurance yet. But called some doc here for advice and she said the only thing she can do is to give me bcp again :dohh:




BeautifulD said:


> Ice do you take anything else?
> have you had any testing? xx

 I was taking prenatals, fish oil caps, aspirin and soy. But in my new cycle i want to try royal jelly, bee pollen, bee propolis and EPO. Had to be good for egg health and hormone balance. 
I haven't had any testing done. But i think i just have hormonal imbalance since my body was depending on synthetic hormones for years plus im 2-3 pounds underweight. And since i don't have enough body fat my estrogen levels must be very low too which then makes me ovulate so late etc.


----------



## BeautifulD

I'll tell you I'm convinced my protocol is what got me my forever baby. This included:
300mg co enzyme q10
low dose aspirin
high dose vitamin D 
prenantals 
omega 3
Soy....

I think it's best to stick with one protocol for a good few months before changing if I'm honest xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh and I was like you honey, my cycles were all over the place, maybe it's an idea to go and get some testing done? x


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Oh and I was like you honey, my cycles were all over the place, maybe it's an idea to go and get some testing done? x

I would go but i don't have my health insurance yet, that's the only thing that's stopping me :( Did you get tested and what was the reason you had crazy cycles? Can you tell me why you taking 300mg co enzyme q10 and how many IU's of high dose vitamin D in a day?

PS! i have been taking prenatals and omega3 for 7 + months. The only thing i added this month was aspirin and soy.


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah I had a full hormone blood work up done and they found nothing :shrug: 

I was taking the co enzyme for egg quality, I believe it worked. previous to taking that I would ov anywhere from cd 20-30+ 
The vit d is 1000iu.
I was on the bcp for years and years and I'm convinced that's what screwed me up! xx


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Yeah I had a full hormone blood work up done and they found nothing :shrug:
> 
> I was taking the co enzyme for egg quality, I believe it worked. previous to taking that I would ov anywhere from cd 20-30+
> The vit d is 1000iu.
> I was on the bcp for years and years and I'm convinced that's what screwed me up! xx

Gotcha! That bcp is a devil, doc's shouldn't even give it to women :growlmad: When did you O _after_ you started taking this co enzyme? I was researching this vitamin d3 and one doc in some article said that women should take 8000iu a day and on the other side women said that their doc told them to take one 50 000iu pill a week (that's around 7000iu a day) for first 3 months or so.


----------



## BeautifulD

Well that's the level that my consultant recommended :) 
1st month I wasn't charting or anything. 
Second I Ovd on cd12 :shock: that was with soy too 
and this little rainbow I ovd on cd 10 :shock: I nearly missed it!! xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Stupid dbl posting! lol


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Well that's the level that my consultant recommended :)
> 1st month I wasn't charting or anything.
> Second I Ovd on cd12 :shock: that was with soy too
> and this little rainbow I ovd on cd 10 :shock: I nearly missed it!! xx

I see, well then that's what i will take 1000iu a day. Of course you told me about your early O's i forgot, gosh i have a 5 min memory :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

You and me both :dohh: lol x


----------



## Kala87

Hi, i was wondering if anyone had any advise. 

I started taking soy on Saturday night starting on day CD2, i was going to wait till cd3 but i got impatient lol. From reading a lot of the history on here i thought that i would get some symptoms i.e head aches, night sweats but i felt no different so i'm a bit worried that there not working. Has anyone else had no symptoms and they have still worked. 

The dosage i'm taking is CD2 100mg, CD3 150mg, CD4 150mm, CD5 200mg, CD6 200mg. The soy i got was from Lamberts and there 50mg each.

I'm also taking other tablets as well which are below so im just hoping they havnt cancelled each other out.

Pregnacare conception
n-acetylcysteine 600mg (to reduce insulin levels as i have PCOS)
Cinnamon 3000mg (to reduce insulin levels as i have PCOS)
Evening Primrose Oil 2000mg
Omega 3 fish oil 1000mg

If anyone can help i'd be really greatful

Thanks


----------



## BeautifulD

Sounds perfect to me, not everyone gets the side effects. I didn't even get the headaches etc every time :) don't worry hun x


----------



## CarlyP

I'm going to start them on CD2 as well, on the night before bed, I was going to start them CD3 but I thought CD2 at night is almost CD3 anyway.


----------



## Kala87

CarlyP said:


> I'm going to start them on CD2 as well, on the night before bed, I was going to start them CD3 but I thought CD2 at night is almost CD3 anyway.

What dosage are you trying? I was gonna stock to the dosage I said but Ive been taking 100, 150, 200, 200, 200.Tonight is my last lot. Fingers crossed it works.


----------



## BeautifulD

Kala that was the winning combo for me :thumbup:

with my angel I did 200mg all the way through and over stimulated I had four LARGE folicals and it it was rather painful!


----------



## laurarebecca1

im currently waiting for af to show in about 5 days but already planning my next cycle as not hopeful for positive this month 

i have polycystic ovaries but not the full symdrome, i have regular periods (every 27/28 days) and seem to ovulate every month...looking for a helping hand!

i have read mixed reviews about it affecting regular cycles, what do you guys think?


----------



## poppy666

My cycles we regular but just went for it as i was older, worked twice for me so glad i found this thread 2 years ago :flower:


----------



## Kala87

I really hope it works for me. I had my last soy last night 200mg and still felt no different, no side effects at all. Does anyone know when i will start to feel my ovaries working, and what it actually feels like. Have been tring now for 8 months


----------



## CarlyP

Kala87 said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to start them on CD2 as well, on the night before bed, I was going to start them CD3 but I thought CD2 at night is almost CD3 anyway.
> 
> What dosage are you trying? I was gonna stock to the dosage I said but Ive been taking 100, 150, 200, 200, 200.Tonight is my last lot. Fingers crossed it works.Click to expand...

I think I will be starting like this, work my way up to 200. Good luck :)


----------



## CarlyP

BeautifulD said:


> Kala that was the winning combo for me :thumbup:
> 
> with my angel I did 200mg all the way through and over stimulated I had four LARGE folicals and it it was rather painful!

Sorry to hear about your angel :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

I am also regular, but have just started temping and charting. You can be regular and not ovulate. 

I don't see any harm in trying them if we are regular. Good luck :)


----------



## CG29

Hi there ladies, we have been trying for a year and 3 months now with no luck, had blood test came back fine, getting to the point where ill try anything to make it happen, I have a few questions, is it worth taking soy iso? If so, what days are best in my cycle as I do ov but I am irregular 26-48? What dosage is recommended with this? Anybody had any serious side effects that would threaten health and lastly any recent success stories would just like to know all this so I can consider it next cycle. X


----------



## CG29

Also to add to the reply above, sway pink or blue?


----------



## BeautifulD

I know there have been a lot of success stories with soy. I'm one of them, this baby is a soy baby :)

I took soy days 2-6 120, 120, 160, 160, 200.

Good luck! X


----------



## CG29

Congrats :) hope everything goes well with the rest of your prenancy :) xx


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> Hi there ladies, we have been trying for a year and 3 months now with no luck, had blood test came back fine, getting to the point where ill try anything to make it happen, I have a few questions, is it worth taking soy iso? If so, what days are best in my cycle as I do ov but I am irregular 26-48? What dosage is recommended with this? Anybody had any serious side effects that would threaten health and lastly any recent success stories would just like to know all this so I can consider it next cycle. X

I'm irregular too and O late. I did soy CD 1-5 and 160,160,200,160,200 ..first 200mg gave me a headache the next day so i chickened out and i lowered my dose to 160mg and last day decided that i'm not gonna care about the headache and took 200mg again LOL. I ovulated 4 days earlier than last cycle and had very strong O pains. I'm in my tww now :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Your chart looks great ice :) X


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> I'm irregular too and O late. I did soy CD 1-5 and 160,160,200,160,200 ..first 200mg gave me a headache the next day so i chickened out and i lowered my dose to 160mg and last day decided that i'm not gonna care about the headache and took 200mg again LOL. I ovulated 4 days earlier than last cycle and had very strong O pains. I'm in my tww now :)

:) please do let me know how it works out for you, went to tesco last night and bought some says on it 40mg so will take four for 5 days next cycle as I'm already 'halfway' through this one lol. Are the headaches really bad with these? One other thing is it ok to change dose each day? GOOD LUCK WITH 2WW :) xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah it's better to up the dosage each day... My headaches weren't too bad either. some times I'd get them sometimes I wouldn't... they come usually after a high dose x


----------



## CG29

Made my decision to do cd3-7 in my next cycle will start at 120,140,160,180,200. Thanks fo all your help on this girls :) xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Sounds like a great plan! good luck!! :dust:


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm irregular too and O late. I did soy CD 1-5 and 160,160,200,160,200 ..first 200mg gave me a headache the next day so i chickened out and i lowered my dose to 160mg and last day decided that i'm not gonna care about the headache and took 200mg again LOL. I ovulated 4 days earlier than last cycle and had very strong O pains. I'm in my tww now :)
> 
> :) please do let me know how it works out for you, went to tesco last night and bought some says on it 40mg so will take four for 5 days next cycle as I'm already 'halfway' through this one lol. Are the headaches really bad with these? One other thing is it ok to change dose each day? GOOD LUCK WITH 2WW :) xxClick to expand...

Thanks! I need all the luck and dust and everything i can get! LOL
All women are different. For me only 200mg was the dose that gave me a headache. I took it before bed and the next day i had a headache almost all day but it wasn't a killing headache, it was just there and it was annoying :D
Of course you can always take painkillers. You just try and see which dose works the best for you. You can take different dose everyday but like BeautifulD said you should then just increased it everyday. I will definitely let you know how it works out for me. 
PS! My Soy buddy ended up with bfp, we took it together for the first time :) When does your next cycle start?


----------



## CG29

CG29 said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> :) please do let me know how it works out for you, went to tesco last night and bought some says on it 40mg so will take four for 5 days next cycle as I'm already 'halfway' through this one lol. Are the headaches really bad with these? One other thing is it ok to change dose each day? GOOD LUCK WITH 2WW :) xx
> 
> Thanks! I need all the luck and dust and everything i can get! LOL
> All women are different. For me only 200mg was the dose that gave me a headache. I took it before bed and the next day i had a headache almost all day but it wasn't a killing headache, it was just there and it was annoying :D
> Of course you can always take painkillers. You just try and see which dose works the best for you. You can take different dose everyday but like BeautifulD said you should then just increased it everyday. I will definitely let you know how it works out for me.
> PS! My Soy buddy ended up with bfp, we took it together for the first time :) When does your next cycle start?Click to expand...

Lots of baby dust to you :) lol, I'm really excited to see if the soy works for me tho I think it will be a couple of weeks at most before my next cycle as I'm not regular so at all so could be at anytime, will let you know when it starts, last one start on the 17th of Jan. Your soy buddy got bfp first month? Ill be ready to fight through the headaches when the time comes, stock up on headache tabs lol. Want to be buddies then? :) x dust!!


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> :) please do let me know how it works out for you, went to tesco last night and bought some says on it 40mg so will take four for 5 days next cycle as I'm already 'halfway' through this one lol. Are the headaches really bad with these? One other thing is it ok to change dose each day? GOOD LUCK WITH 2WW :) xx
> 
> Thanks! I need all the luck and dust and everything i can get! LOL
> All women are different. For me only 200mg was the dose that gave me a headache. I took it before bed and the next day i had a headache almost all day but it wasn't a killing headache, it was just there and it was annoying :D
> Of course you can always take painkillers. You just try and see which dose works the best for you. You can take different dose everyday but like BeautifulD said you should then just increased it everyday. I will definitely let you know how it works out for me.
> PS! My Soy buddy ended up with bfp, we took it together for the first time :) When does your next cycle start?Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you :) lol, I'm really excited to see if the soy works for me tho I think it will be a couple of weeks at most before my next cycle as I'm not regular so at all so could be at anytime, will let you know when it starts, last one start on the 17th of Jan. Your soy buddy got bfp first month? Ill be ready to fight through the headaches when the time comes, stock up on headache tabs lol. Want to be buddies then? :) x dust!!Click to expand...

Yes she had a shorter cycle than me and she got her bfp first month trying it, she's around 6weeks now :) So now we are waiting to see my outcome. I'm so nervous. My BDing wasn't perfect this month but still hoping for my first bfp ever :)
If i don't get lucky this month then sure we can be buddies :D I will find out in 3-7 days 8-[ Sorry if you said it already but do you temp?


----------



## CG29

I don't temp because when I read about it don't mean to sound completely dumb but I didn't understand how it works also it said about the same time each day, so I thought well I'm a care assistant and would have messed up work hours so when I would get round to it the times would be different everytime I wake up. Was just saying to my other half about maybe looking into it a bit more. You will have to let me know in the next few days I have my fingers crossed for you :) x


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> I don't temp because when I read about it don't mean to sound completely dumb but I didn't understand how it works also it said about the same time each day, so I thought well I'm a care assistant and would have messed up work hours so when I would get round to it the times would be different everytime I wake up. Was just saying to my other half about maybe looking into it a bit more. You will have to let me know in the next few days I have my fingers crossed for you :) x

Thanks! Keeping mine crossed too lol. Oh you should definitely temp, it's the greatest thing ever invented. I don't know what i would do without it. I could definitely help you understand how it works, it would make your life so much easier and you would understand your body and cycles much better. With temping you can find out if and when you ovulate, when to expect your AF, if your LP is long enough for successful pregnancy etc. 
Do you work night and day shifts? What kind of work schedule do you have?


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> I don't temp because when I read about it don't mean to sound completely dumb but I didn't understand how it works also it said about the same time each day, so I thought well I'm a care assistant and would have messed up work hours so when I would get round to it the times would be different everytime I wake up. Was just saying to my other half about maybe looking into it a bit more. You will have to let me know in the next few days I have my fingers crossed for you :) x
> 
> Thanks! Keeping mine crossed too lol. Oh you should definitely temp, it's the greatest thing ever invented. I don't know what i would do without it. I could definitely help you understand how it works, it would make your life so much easier and you would understand your body and cycles much better. With temping you can find out if and when you ovulate, when to expect your AF, if your LP is long enough for successful pregnancy etc.
> Do you work night and day shifts? What kind of work schedule do you have?Click to expand...

Must be worth a try if its the greatest thing in the world lol :) would be great if you helped me uderstand it more :). I work early mornings, mid-day and overnights really mixed. X


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> Must be worth a try if its the greatest thing in the world lol :) would be great if you helped me uderstand it more :). I work early mornings, mid-day and overnights really mixed. X

It is the greatest thing i'm telling you LOL :haha: Oh wow it is very mixed, i didn't expect that lol. I guess you never have definite 3h sleep..like from 4-7am? Because with temping you need at least 3h of sleep and women who have shift work use alarm clock to take it at the same time. But you have 3 shifts :wacko: Do you work 3 different shifts in 1 week or how? Just trying to see if it's even possible for you to temp...


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> Must be worth a try if its the greatest thing in the world lol :) would be great if you helped me uderstand it more :). I work early mornings, mid-day and overnights really mixed. X
> 
> It is the greatest thing i'm telling you LOL :haha: Oh wow it is very mixed, i didn't expect that lol. I guess you never have definite 3h sleep..like from 4-7am? Because with temping you need at least 3h of sleep and women who have shift work use alarm clock to take it at the same time. But you have 3 shifts :wacko: Do you work 3 different shifts in 1 week or how? Just trying to see if it's even possible for you to temp...Click to expand...

:) the way it works is Long day = 7.45am-8.15pm, early 7.45am-2.15, late 1.45pm - 8.15pm (they would be easy to do my temp early as I do get a good few hours sleep) then there is the nights 8pm-8am I would do 2-3 nights a week then maybe a few of the other shifts thrown in there, its the nights that would mix me up as I sleep when I get home until the afternoon. I don't work everyday so it would just be 2 or 3 at most of the night shifts. I varys a lot as I'm 'bank' which means I've no set days I just work what I'm needed to. Does the same time really matter? :) xx


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> :) the way it works is Long day = 7.45am-8.15pm, early 7.45am-2.15, late 1.45pm - 8.15pm (they would be easy to do my temp early as I do get a good few hours sleep) then there is the nights 8pm-8am I would do 2-3 nights a week then maybe a few of the other shifts thrown in there, its the nights that would mix me up as I sleep when I get home until the afternoon. I don't work everyday so it would just be 2 or 3 at most of the night shifts. I varys a lot as I'm 'bank' which means I've no set days I just work what I'm needed to. Does the same time really matter? :) xx

That damn night time shift lol :D They say it's the best to temp at the same time and after at least three hours of sleep. 
Ok here's what you should do: you should start temping the first day of your af. The days you have normal shifts set your alarm to 5am or whatever time you usually get up to go to work. But all these long, early and late shift days alarm have to be at the same time (example 5am) Now when you do the night shift, then that day take it after you have slept at least 3 hours (maybe you could even set alarm for that, example 4pm). And then you mark it on your chart. So basically since you can't do the same time all month long, then we will try 3h sleep temping and see how it works out and if we can read your chart like that. It takes time to get the hang of it. Do you have https://www.fertilityfriend.com account where to save your temps?


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> :) the way it works is Long day = 7.45am-8.15pm, early 7.45am-2.15, late 1.45pm - 8.15pm (they would be easy to do my temp early as I do get a good few hours sleep) then there is the nights 8pm-8am I would do 2-3 nights a week then maybe a few of the other shifts thrown in there, its the nights that would mix me up as I sleep when I get home until the afternoon. I don't work everyday so it would just be 2 or 3 at most of the night shifts. I varys a lot as I'm 'bank' which means I've no set days I just work what I'm needed to. Does the same time really matter? :) xx
> 
> That damn night time shift lol :D They say it's the best to temp at the same time and after at least three hours of sleep.
> Ok here's what you should do: you should start temping the first day of your af. The days you have normal shifts set your alarm to 5am or whatever time you usually get up to go to work. But all these long, early and late shift days alarm have to be at the same time (example 5am) Now when you do the night shift, then that day take it after you have slept at least 3 hours (maybe you could even set alarm for that, example 4pm). And then you mark it on your chart. So basically since you can't do the same time all month long, then we will try 3h sleep temping and see how it works out and if we can read your chart like that. It takes time to get the hang of it. Do you have https://www.fertilityfriend.com account where to save your temps?Click to expand...

Ok sounds good :) think over the next couple of days I should get all of this organised as I don't have an account on fertiltyfriend, I have work in the morning and its 11.20pm so going to get some sleep and will get back to you tomorrow when I sent up that account, thank you so much for your help on this :) xx


----------



## IceQueen86

No problem ;)


----------



## Kala87

Ok so i took soy on days 2-6, 100, 150, 200, 200, 200. On cd7 i was experiencing what i think was ovulation pain but surely cd7 would be to early. It lasted about a day and it was slight twinges on my hand side, its something i've never experience before which is why i noticed it. Do you think this is normal


----------



## CG29

Hey IceQueen86:) so I got an account on fertility friend, I think its great how it gives you a summary of where you are in your cycle and the way you can put your symptoms on there, now just to get a digital therm...is it ok just to get one from tesco or is a special one required for this? :) x


----------



## BeautifulD

You need a bbt thermometer one that reads like this 36.56 I've tried with the 36.5 ones and they are not specific enough... You can get them off ebay for a couple of £ :)


----------



## CG29

BeautifulD said:


> You need a bbt thermometer one that reads like this 36.56 I've tried with the 36.5 ones and they are not specific enough... You can get them off ebay for a couple of £ :)

Thanks :) just so I know exactly what to use so cheers for that, shall be ordering one of those later on!


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> Hey IceQueen86:) so I got an account on fertility friend, I think its great how it gives you a summary of where you are in your cycle and the way you can put your symptoms on there, now just to get a digital therm...is it ok just to get one from tesco or is a special one required for this? :) x

Hi CG , exactly what BeautifulD said, it's important that you get bbt thermometer. This way your results will be more accurate :) I forgot do you have your Soy already?

Btw you can browse around in FF (fertility friend) if you click on Chart Q&A , there they talk about how to chart and all kind of other good stuff ;)
Are you getting excited already about your first temping and soy cycle? :D


----------



## IceQueen86

Kala87 said:


> Ok so i took soy on days 2-6, 100, 150, 200, 200, 200. On cd7 i was experiencing what i think was ovulation pain but surely cd7 would be to early. It lasted about a day and it was slight twinges on my hand side, its something i've never experience before which is why i noticed it. Do you think this is normal

What do you mean on your hand side? Twinges in your hand?


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> Hey IceQueen86:) so I got an account on fertility friend, I think its great how it gives you a summary of where you are in your cycle and the way you can put your symptoms on there, now just to get a digital therm...is it ok just to get one from tesco or is a special one required for this? :) x
> 
> Hi CG , exactly what BeautifulD said, it's important that you get bbt thermometer. This way your results will be more accurate :) I forgot do you have your Soy already?
> 
> Btw you can browse around in FF (fertility friend) if you click on Chart Q&A , there they talk about how to chart and all kind of other good stuff ;)
> Are you getting excited already about your first temping and soy cycle? :DClick to expand...

I got soy already from tesco, 40mg 1 tablet...really excited to start next cycle:). Yea gonna go on it later when I get home and have a look about the site, will be getting bbt therm off amazon tomorrow :)....its all coming into place! Any more news with you? When you gonna test? X


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> I got soy already from tesco, 40mg 1 tablet...really excited to start next cycle:). Yea gonna go on it later when I get home and have a look about the site, will be getting bbt therm off amazon tomorrow :)....its all coming into place! Any more news with you? When you gonna test? X

Well my longest LP was 17 days and i'm 11dpo now. So 6 more days to go, feels like forever :D


----------



## BeautifulD

Ugh ice I have NO idea how you can wait that long :haha: I probably would have peed on about 40 ics by now


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Ugh ice I have NO idea how you can wait that long :haha: I probably would have peed on about 40 ics by now

Hahahahhaaaa!!!! Trust me, it's hard! But i don't want to see anymore hpt's with 1 line. Plus at the moment i have only dollar tree tests from last cycle and that means i have to wait until my af is late :coffee:


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> I got soy already from tesco, 40mg 1 tablet...really excited to start next cycle:). Yea gonna go on it later when I get home and have a look about the site, will be getting bbt therm off amazon tomorrow :)....its all coming into place! Any more news with you? When you gonna test? X
> 
> Well my longest LP was 17 days and i'm 11dpo now. So 6 more days to go, feels like forever :DClick to expand...

Fingers crossed, best leaving it until those days are up so there is a better chance of two lines :) I get annoyed seeing one line on hpt...drives me crazy each one so have decided to wait as long as I possibly can bear it. Xx


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> I got soy already from tesco, 40mg 1 tablet...really excited to start next cycle:). Yea gonna go on it later when I get home and have a look about the site, will be getting bbt therm off amazon tomorrow :)....its all coming into place! Any more news with you? When you gonna test? X
> 
> Well my longest LP was 17 days and i'm 11dpo now. So 6 more days to go, feels like forever :DClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed, best leaving it until those days are up so there is a better chance of two lines :) I get annoyed seeing one line on hpt...drives me crazy each one so have decided to wait as long as I possibly can bear it. XxClick to expand...

I know right! :D So i'm just gonna wait and pray for my 2 lines this month [-o&lt;
Btw have you tested? Or you starting your ttc next cycle?


----------



## CG29

Yea I tested a few days ago, another negative tho... Just excited for the soy and charting so I know how my cycles work properly x


----------



## Kala87

IceQueen86 said:


> Kala87 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i took soy on days 2-6, 100, 150, 200, 200, 200. On cd7 i was experiencing what i think was ovulation pain but surely cd7 would be to early. It lasted about a day and it was slight twinges on my hand side, its something i've never experience before which is why i noticed it. Do you think this is normal
> 
> What do you mean on your hand side? Twinges in your hand?Click to expand...

lol sorry i mean twinges on my left side of body where my ovaries are. Saying something is on left hand side is just a saying really. Sorry for confusing you:blush:


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> Yea I tested a few days ago, another negative tho... Just excited for the soy and charting so I know how my cycles work properly x

Ah that sucks..well hopefully next cycle will be your lucky one :thumbup:


----------



## IceQueen86

Kala87 said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kala87 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i took soy on days 2-6, 100, 150, 200, 200, 200. On cd7 i was experiencing what i think was ovulation pain but surely cd7 would be to early. It lasted about a day and it was slight twinges on my hand side, its something i've never experience before which is why i noticed it. Do you think this is normal
> 
> What do you mean on your hand side? Twinges in your hand?Click to expand...
> 
> lol sorry i mean twinges on my left side of body where my ovaries are. Saying something is on left hand side is just a saying really. Sorry for confusing you:blush:Click to expand...

Ah i see lol :D twinges in your ovaries are a good sign that means that something is going on there, you should keep eye on your CM , cos you body might get ready to O soon ;)


----------



## CG29

Hope for first month on soy :) x


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> Hope for first month on soy :) x

Any signs of AF?


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> Hope for first month on soy :) x
> 
> Any signs of AF?Click to expand...

For 2 days I've had cramps a sore head and sore breasts x


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> Hope for first month on soy :) x
> 
> Any signs of AF?Click to expand...
> 
> For 2 days I've had cramps a sore head and sore breasts xClick to expand...

Well looks like i'm gonna get my af any day now, had a temp drop today and a headache since last night. :growlmad: Probably didn't happen for me this month cos my BDing wasn't perfect ...


----------



## IceQueen86

*BeautifulD* - i wanted to ask that how long did you take vitamin d before you got your bfp and was it a softgel or caps?


----------



## BeautifulD

I took the vit D I think from the cycle before my bfp cycle. I just took normal tablets from the pharmacy. Didn't buy anything special as I don't think it matters tbh. 

How are you feeling? X


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> Hope for first month on soy :) x
> 
> Any signs of AF?Click to expand...
> 
> For 2 days I've had cramps a sore head and sore breasts xClick to expand...
> 
> Well looks like i'm gonna get my af any day now, had a temp drop today and a headache since last night. :growlmad: Probably didn't happen for me this month cos my BDing wasn't perfect ...Click to expand...

I have an awful pain today and headache is the worst ever. If not this month there is always next :) look on the positive side x


----------



## BeautifulD

Sorry ice I missed your other update! 

big :hugs: it gets so disappointing month after month doesn't it!? You will get there... promise xx


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> Hope for first month on soy :) x
> 
> Any signs of AF?Click to expand...
> 
> For 2 days I've had cramps a sore head and sore breasts xClick to expand...
> 
> Well looks like i'm gonna get my af any day now, had a temp drop today and a headache since last night. :growlmad: Probably didn't happen for me this month cos my BDing wasn't perfect ...Click to expand...
> 
> I have an awful pain today and headache is the worst ever. If not this month there is always next :) look on the positive side xClick to expand...

Oh no, do you think it's because of af coming? Do you always get it?


----------



## CG29

Not so much the sore head but the pains and cramps always a sign of both ov and af for me. X


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Sorry ice I missed your other update!
> 
> big :hugs: it gets so disappointing month after month doesn't it!? You will get there... promise xx

Thanks! Yes it gets very disappointing.Was heartbroken in the morning when i saw the temp drop. But I'm taking it easy now, i will stop stressing and obsessing about it. This ttc has changed me as a person, i'm more stressed out, unhappy with everything and i have noticed that i complain more which is not fair to my DH. So i have to change that and become a person i was before. And i'm sure our baby will come soon after that too :)

I forgot to add to my previous question that did you take it all month long? I'm ready to get mine, did a lot of research about it and i think this is what i need. Have to thank you for telling me about it! Thank you! :)


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> Not so much the sore head but the pains and cramps always a sign of both ov and af for me. X

Hmm interesting ...i guess we have to wait and see ... we might be Soy buddies this month since i'm out now :)


----------



## CG29

Yea and would be good to get started on soy soon because all of the bfp's on it has given me so much hope :) x


----------



## IceQueen86

My af just showed up with strong cramps... time for a 2nd cycle of Soy :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Sorry af showed up ice.... sending you heaps of :dust:

What are your plans for this cycle? X


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> My af just showed up with strong cramps... time for a 2nd cycle of Soy :)

Yea what are your plans for the month? I think my af is on the way shortly...can't wait until I temp and figure it all out x


----------



## IceQueen86

My plans this month are to relax more and not stress out about my temps. I was very stressed out last cycle, now i'm more relaxed and last night i didn't even have an insomnia! 

I will start my soy tonight (CD2-6) will do 160,160,160,200,200:happydance: and then later i have to go and buy my vit d and EPO. I might take aspirin all month long starting after AF instead of after ovulation.

CG29- i hope your af will hurry up so you could start your soy cycle :thumbup:


----------



## BeautifulD

I was told to take aspirin continuously even on af as it helps with shedding and building a new lining. I was also taking 300mg of co enzyme q10... I truly believe both of them are the reason I got my bfp. 

Good luck chick x


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> I was told to take aspirin continuously even on af as it helps with shedding and building a new lining. I was also taking 300mg of co enzyme q10... I truly believe both of them are the reason I got my bfp.
> 
> Good luck chick x

Didn't it make your af stronger and longer? And is it ok to take it at the same time with soy?


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> My plans this month are to relax more and not stress out about my temps. I was very stressed out last cycle, now i'm more relaxed and last night i didn't even have an insomnia!
> 
> I will start my soy tonight (CD2-6) will do 160,160,160,200,200:happydance: and then later i have to go and buy my vit d and EPO. I might take aspirin all month long starting after AF instead of after ovulation.
> 
> CG29- i hope your af will hurry up so you could start your soy cycle :thumbup:

Hope af comes in the next week! Then I can also relax and start soy :)... Thinking really positive for the next while, tho haven't got my hopes to high to be disappointed yet I am more relaxed and excited for af to come, temping and the hope of soy starting soon is giving me a better nights sleep.


----------



## IceQueen86

And while on soy it can make you sleep even better, i slept like a baby on the days i took soy last cycle :)


----------



## BeautifulD

To be honest it didn't make af stronger but it was longer, 5 days instead of the 2-3 days I usually had which in my eyes was a good thing because it ment that my lining was much better quality :thumbup:


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> To be honest it didn't make af stronger but it was longer, 5 days instead of the 2-3 days I usually had which in my eyes was a good thing because it ment that my lining was much better quality :thumbup:

Ahhhh mine is normally 5 days + 1-2days spotting so then it will be like 7-8 days omg :D
I started to think here and if you look at my chart you will see that 2 last cycles i have had mid cycle spotting for some days before ovulation. Do you think it could be because when i have my period all my lining don't clear out and that's why i have mid cycle spotting?


----------



## BeautifulD

Hmmm I don't know, I would think it's un likely but ya never know!? it could well be ovulation bleeding though :) X


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Hmmm I don't know, I would think it's un likely but ya never know!? it could well be ovulation bleeding though :) X

I guess i should just try and see how my AF will be if i take it through the cycle. Looks like most women take it the whole cycle...


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 - any news??


----------



## CG29

Nothing happening yet...cramps still, this happens a lot where it takes ages for af to show x


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> Nothing happening yet...cramps still, this happens a lot where it takes ages for af to show x

This not knowing sucks ..you said your last af was 17th of jan, so maybe this time it will come around 17th of feb, unless you will get your bfp :)


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing happening yet...cramps still, this happens a lot where it takes ages for af to show x
> 
> This not knowing sucks ..you said your last af was 17th of jan, so maybe this time it will come around 17th of feb, unless you will get your bfp :)Click to expand...

It really does suck! Yea but I can be very irregular... Either way I hope something happens soon :) bfp would be amazing and af would mean I can start getting to know my cycle better to raise my chances around my fertile days. Xx


----------



## CG29

Spotting!! Currently in work exhausted...not usually this tired...went to the loo and I'm spotting light redish xx


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> Spotting!! Currently in work exhausted...not usually this tired...went to the loo and I'm spotting light redish xx

Oh nooo.. i was just thinking if i will hear some update from you. Do you think it's your af coming or have you tested anymore?


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting!! Currently in work exhausted...not usually this tired...went to the loo and I'm spotting light redish xx
> 
> Oh nooo.. i was just thinking if i will hear some update from you. Do you think it's your af coming or have you tested anymore?Click to expand...

I'm a bit unsure of what this is but at 2am I wiped and very light on toilet paper...5 hours later spotting on pad, home at 8am wiped and still very light when I wiped, woke up at 3pm brownish red when I wiped...just now brown on pad about a tea spoon and brown when I wipe. Now usually with af its bright red and heavy...will wait for a while and see what happens xx


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting!! Currently in work exhausted...not usually this tired...went to the loo and I'm spotting light redish xx
> 
> Oh nooo.. i was just thinking if i will hear some update from you. Do you think it's your af coming or have you tested anymore?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a bit unsure of what this is but at 2am I wiped and very light on toilet paper...5 hours later spotting on pad, home at 8am wiped and still very light when I wiped, woke up at 3pm brownish red when I wiped...just now brown on pad about a tea spoon and brown when I wipe. Now usually with af its bright red and heavy...will wait for a while and see what happens xxClick to expand...

OMG maybe implantation spotting! :D :D


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeee what ice said! it could very well be implantation bleeding :test:


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeee what ice said! it could very well be implantation bleeding :test:


----------



## CG29

BeautifulD said:


> Eeeee what ice said! it could very well be implantation bleeding :test:

:) hope so, gonna test tomorrow if still very little and brown xx


----------



## bettybee1

Warning yes soy is wonderful it made me ovulate 6-7 days early I took it on month then miss a month then I took it 2 months in a row anyway i didn't ovulate my month off it I always ovulate !! I went for a scan !! A massive ovarian cyst big !!!! Se asked me if I has a history i said no she said what have u being taking so I told her she was soy is a big no no !!!!!! That's why people get monitored on clomid !! Just making you aware !! Xx


----------



## IceQueen86

bettybee1 said:


> Warning yes soy is wonderful it made me ovulate 6-7 days early I took it on month then miss a month then I took it 2 months in a row anyway i didn't ovulate my month off it I always ovulate !! I went for a scan !! A massive ovarian cyst big !!!! Se asked me if I has a history i said no she said what have u being taking so I told her she was soy is a big no no !!!!!! That's why people get monitored on clomid !! Just making you aware !! Xx

How much did you take and when?


----------



## bettybee1

The 1st 3 times I took 120mg 3-7 July, sep, nov , dec 

The fertilty nurse said it 'can' cause cysts and fibroidsas they feed off estrogen which it produces if taking it it might be worth having a scan :) x


----------



## IceQueen86

bettybee1 said:


> The 1st 3 times I took 120mg 3-7 July, sep, nov , dec
> 
> The fertilty nurse said it 'can' cause cysts and fibroidsas they feed off estrogen which it produces if taking it it might be worth having a scan :) x

Usually they don't recommend it to ppl who already ovulate. Because you already produce estrogen and if you take soy that will trick your body to make even more estrogen and that's when all kind of bad things can happen. Thanks for the info tho :)


----------



## marquess78

Im new here. I have atypical pcos(no period no ovulation but everything else is normal) and hubs has motility issues(he quit smoking and we havent had an SA done since 2010 to see if its improved at all). i heard about soy from this board so i gave it a try this month. took it CD 5-9 (80,80,80, 120, 120). Got a pos OPK on CD 14 (i had also had some brown spotting for 2 days prior), but no ferning and scant ewcm. next day, OPK was lighter and temp dropped significantly. Today, brown spotting again with gobs and gobs of EWCM, big degree temp jump and full ferning. hubs and I dtd on cd 9, 11, 12, 13 (he left on cd14). is there any hope for us? i mean, i KNOW how this works and i KNOW in optimal conditions that sperm can live for up to 5 days. i just hope that they are hanging out and waiting for the egg. 

my OPK have been all over the place. I got pos OPK on CD 14(and spotting) and again today, CD 16(again with spotting). I have no earthly idea wth is going on :/ this is my first soy experience, and its been a doozy. im having my dr draw progesterone levels in a week to see if i ovulated and potentially scanning me to see if there are any cysts.

our first child was a BCP failure, then it took 8.5 years of active trying(meds, iui, etc) before we did the only IVF cycle we will ever be able to do because of insurance. we had just 2 healthy embryos and were blessed with twins, but feel our family isnt complete just yet. with ivf no longer an option, this is where we are at :)

i would love any imput you ladies have regarding soy. this was my first cycle since the twins were born in nov 2010(extended BFing...just weaned in dec). im debating whether or not to try it again if we didnt catch the egg this month.


----------



## IceQueen86

marquess78 said:


> Im new here. I have atypical pcos(no period no ovulation but everything else is normal) and hubs has motility issues(he quit smoking and we havent had an SA done since 2010 to see if its improved at all). i heard about soy from this board so i gave it a try this month. took it CD 5-9 (80,80,80, 120, 120). Got a pos OPK on CD 14 (i had also had some brown spotting for 2 days prior), but no ferning and scant ewcm. next day, OPK was lighter and temp dropped significantly. Today, brown spotting again with gobs and gobs of EWCM, big degree temp jump and full ferning. hubs and I dtd on cd 9, 11, 12, 13 (he left on cd14). is there any hope for us? i mean, i KNOW how this works and i KNOW in optimal conditions that sperm can live for up to 5 days. i just hope that they are hanging out and waiting for the egg.
> 
> my OPK have been all over the place. I got pos OPK on CD 14(and spotting) and again today, CD 16(again with spotting). I have no earthly idea wth is going on :/ this is my first soy experience, and its been a doozy. im having my dr draw progesterone levels in a week to see if i ovulated and potentially scanning me to see if there are any cysts.
> 
> our first child was a BCP failure, then it took 8.5 years of active trying(meds, iui, etc) before we did the only IVF cycle we will ever be able to do because of insurance. we had just 2 healthy embryos and were blessed with twins, but feel our family isnt complete just yet. with ivf no longer an option, this is where we are at :)
> 
> i would love any imput you ladies have regarding soy. this was my first cycle since the twins were born in nov 2010(extended BFing...just weaned in dec). im debating whether or not to try it again if we didnt catch the egg this month.

If i understand right then then you had +opk on CD14 and temp shift on CD16, means you ovulated on CD15. Sperm can live 5 days in perfect conditions but usually 2-3 days. I think you have a very good chance to get your bfp. About spotting, it could have been ovulation spotting. 

This is my second time taking soy. Today will be the last dose. The first time my BDing wasn't perfect so i think i missed my chance. So i decided to try it again.


----------



## marquess78

yeah basically. its weird, i got a +opk on cd14 AND cd16, i was actively spotting on both days. ive dont ovulate regularly or without help usually, but when i have i have never gotten more that one +opk, so im stumped. the one i took cd 15 was neg. my temp dropped on cd15 and spiked on cd16. only time will tell. my back hurts and i feel very full and crampy in my ovary area.


----------



## marquess78

trying to share my chart from FF. Im pretty sure that "O" has occured, but only time will tell(and a progesterone blood test in a few days of course).

cant figure out which link to use :/ nevermind, i think i figured it out. here is my chart :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c35c/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## IceQueen86

marquess78 said:


> trying to share my chart from FF. Im pretty sure that "O" has occured, but only time will tell(and a progesterone blood test in a few days of course).
> 
> cant figure out which link to use :/ nevermind, i think i figured it out. here is my chart :)
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c35c/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Yup i'm very positive that you ovulated on CD15 :thumbup: and i guess it really was O spotting you had.


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 - did you test?? :D


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 - did you test?? :D

BFN!! :( AF came properly a little while later so started soy :) gonna do cd2-6 xxxx


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> CG29 - did you test?? :D
> 
> BFN!! :( AF came properly a little while later so started soy :) gonna do cd2-6 xxxxClick to expand...

Awww i'm so sorry :( :hugs: But yay for starting soy. I took my last dose on tuesday :) Are you planning to start temping too?


----------



## laurarebecca1

let me know if you guys ovulate differently to usual on soy, im on cd12 and no sign of ovulation yet, mine is usually cd 14-16 when i ovulate, already getting worried its not going to work :( 
do you guys know if soy always brings ovulation forward?


----------



## IceQueen86

laurarebecca1 said:


> let me know if you guys ovulate differently to usual on soy, im on cd12 and no sign of ovulation yet, mine is usually cd 14-16 when i ovulate, already getting worried its not going to work :(
> do you guys know if soy always brings ovulation forward?

For me the first time i tried it i ovulated 4 days earlier. It don't make all women ovulate earlier, some have even ovulated few days later. If it don't make you O earlier it should still make your O stronger.


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> CG29 - did you test?? :D
> 
> BFN!! :( AF came properly a little while later so started soy :) gonna do cd2-6 xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww i'm so sorry :( :hugs: But yay for starting soy. I took my last dose on tuesday :) Are you planning to start temping too?Click to expand...

Happy I'm started on it, let me know how it goes :)...I'm currently away for valentines so haven't been able to might get a thermometer tomorrow until I can get my hands on bbt one, I know it won't be accurate but would do for now :) xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Laura- No it doesn't make all women ovulate earlier it certainly didn't for me. it took a lot of tweaking to finally end up with early ovulations. We're all different :) 

CG... Sorry af came but yay for starting soy! good luck and loads of dust x


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> CG29 - did you test?? :D
> 
> BFN!! :( AF came properly a little while later so started soy :) gonna do cd2-6 xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww i'm so sorry :( :hugs: But yay for starting soy. I took my last dose on tuesday :) Are you planning to start temping too?Click to expand...
> 
> Happy I'm started on it, let me know how it goes :)...I'm currently away for valentines so haven't been able to might get a thermometer tomorrow until I can get my hands on bbt one, I know it won't be accurate but would do for now :) xxxClick to expand...

It's better then nothing, so start with the one you have until you get the right one ;)


----------



## laurarebecca1

BeautifulD said:


> Laura- No it doesn't make all women ovulate earlier it certainly didn't for me. it took a lot of tweaking to finally end up with early ovulations. We're all different :)
> 
> CG... Sorry af came but yay for starting soy! good luck and loads of dust x

ive taken two opk today and first one had a half dark line which i think is same darkness as the control line but not entirely sure and then the second one i took a few hours later and the test line was much lighter, (bear in mind yesterday i had negative ones) do you think the first one was a positive?

i tried to take a photo but doesn't come out very clearly

any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## BeautifulD

I guess it depends what is normal for you. Treat it like it was a positive and :sex: but keep testing.

I really struggled with the opks.... Some say it's positive if half the line is as dark as the control but others say it has to be the whole line!

I turned to the clearblue fertility monitor in the end, so much easier and no second guessing lines... this is my positive from this pregnancy cycle

https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/20121017_084950.jpg


----------



## laurarebecca1

im waiting to test again, i tend to wee a lot so holding it in long enough to test is hard for me as i drink a lot of fluid. maybe thats why the tests are faint?!

i last tested ay 5:25pm, is 3 hours enough time to test again?


----------



## CG29

Third cd on soy, feeling terrible with the common cold and AF but as of yet not one side effect of soy :) x


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> Third cd on soy, feeling terrible with the common cold and AF but as of yet not one side effect of soy :) x

Good that you don't get any side effects :)


----------



## Mom3boys

Hi ladies this is my first cycle taking soy, had no problems while taking, just need a little advice with opk, I did days 2-6 and on day 7 had a bit of ewcm so got some opk, took one an it was bit dark like a few days before a positive, so been taking 2 a day like I would usually when expecting O just incase as I wouldn't normally get a line this early

Could it just be because of the soy that I'm getting a line or should I expect to O early, I'm still only cycle day 9 would normally expect O around day15, have been bding to make sure, even though oh as been dying of man flu, just showed him my test an the poor thing powered through haha


----------



## laurarebecca1

Mom3boys said:


> Hi ladies this is my first cycle taking soy, had no problems while taking, just need a little advice with opk, I did days 2-6 and on day 7 had a bit of ewcm so got some opk, took one an it was bit dark like a few days before a positive, so been taking 2 a day like I would usually when expecting O just incase as I wouldn't normally get a line this early
> 
> Could it just be because of the soy that I'm getting a line or should I expect to O early, I'm still only cycle day 9 would normally expect O around day15, have been bding to make sure, even though oh as been dying of man flu, just showed him my test an the poor thing powered through haha

ive read that people have gotten false positive opk because of the soy, i would keep testing to be sure, do you temp aswell? that will tell you for sure!


----------



## Mom3boys

No I don't temp, have considered it but I wake through the night heard that can effect it

Yeah think I'm gonna get through a lot of opk this month, well for me usually only use about 5, was surprised at getting a line so early in my cycle though, worried me a bit thought it could be a bad thing to O so early, but I'm day 10 tomorrow im happy for it to happen now


----------



## laurarebecca1

Mom3boys said:


> No I don't temp, have considered it but I wake through the night heard that can effect it
> 
> Yeah think I'm gonna get through a lot of opk this month, well for me usually only use about 5, was surprised at getting a line so early in my cycle though, worried me a bit thought it could be a bad thing to O so early, but I'm day 10 tomorrow im happy for it to happen now

i normally use 1 a day for first few days then up to 3 a day to be sure (defo addicted lol) ive just taken another opk about an hour ago and got another more definite positive so im a bit confused now, got my usual ovulation headache so hoping to ovulate soon (i dont know how much longer my dp can take bd all the time lol) 

i think the soy i took has made me ovulate stronger as the line is much darker than i usually get :happydance: so fingers crossed for a bfp!!!

i have polycystic ovaries but have regular cycles and regularly ovulate (as far as i am aware) and no other symptoms. its been two years but i think thats because my eggs are fully mature when i ovulate so ive taken soy in the hope my egg is mature enough fx


----------



## laurarebecca1

BeautifulD said:


> I guess it depends what is normal for you. Treat it like it was a positive and :sex: but keep testing.
> 
> I really struggled with the opks.... Some say it's positive if half the line is as dark as the control but others say it has to be the whole line!
> 
> I turned to the clearblue fertility monitor in the end, so much easier and no second guessing lines... this is my positive from this pregnancy cycle
> 
> https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/20121017_084950.jpg

taken another opk this lunchtime was negative and about an hour ago a strong positive. think its defo about my diluted urine lol, - + - - - +, will do another one tomorrow to be sure! mine never have full solid lines (probs to do with the diluted urine again) so i take it as positive and my temping charts show i ovulate aswell.


----------



## Mom3boys

Still not had a proper positive opk yet, been getting a few twinges both sides front an back an felt a little emotional, which since ttc noticed I get just before O, feel like I'm always waiting either for O or AF 

Really trying not to poas more than 2 a day, can be hard though haha I usually get my positive in the evening so need to do at least 2 a day so I don't miss it, it's gone by next day


----------



## IceQueen86

CG - how's it going? Soy and temping?


----------



## marquess78

so i hate having any kind of pee stick in the house. im at the crazy mid luteal phase point. and i am a confessed early tester. so i havent stopped taking opk because they were weird this month. they started to get lighter and lighter. i figured todays would be neg. yeah, not so much. i would feel so stupid if this was 'o' instead of a week ago. but my CM is all wrong, im still spotting and my temps support myhaving 'o' last week. I dunno. 

its too early for a hpt to be positive, even if i was pg. i have a leftover FRER, but i really hate to take it tomorrow because of what happened back in october with them (got several bfp, only to find out when i got my blood tests that a) i wasnt pg and b) i never even ovulated :/ riddle me that??

anywho. here is the 2nd opk i took tonight. the first looks the same, this one was an hour later. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v512/marquess78/2013-02-18_23-16-00_338_zps920afcdb.jpg


----------



## Mom3boys

marquess78 said:


> so i hate having any kind of pee stick in the house. im at the crazy mid luteal phase point. and i am a confessed early tester. so i havent stopped taking opk because they were weird this month. they started to get lighter and lighter. i figured todays would be neg. yeah, not so much. i would feel so stupid if this was 'o' instead of a week ago. but my CM is all wrong, im still spotting and my temps support myhaving 'o' last week. I dunno.
> 
> its too early for a hpt to be positive, even if i was pg. i have a leftover FRER, but i really hate to take it tomorrow because of what happened back in october with them (got several bfp, only to find out when i got my blood tests that a) i wasnt pg and b) i never even ovulated :/ riddle me that??
> 
> anywho. here is the 2nd opk i took tonight. the first looks the same, this one was an hour later.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v512/marquess78/2013-02-18_23-16-00_338_zps920afcdb.jpg

That's pretty much what mine have looked like since day 7, keep expecting to get a positive but everyday the same, getting plenty of ewcm so just keep testing and bding so I don't miss it
Me too false bfp last month, was devastated when AF showed especially when they make out no such thing as a false positive


----------



## marquess78

so i took the evil FRER this morning. determined not to be disappointed because of course, it was faintly positive. so against my better judgement i bought another one :/ and some cheapies from walmart. cheapie was BFN, as expected. FRER#2 with SMU, also faintly positive. 

i took the covers off to take these pics becuase they dont photograph well at all. im pretty sure these are bogus, so not congrats please. my FRER exeriences are far too jaded for me to get excited. makes me sad

the top one is FMU the bottom is SMU. Both FRER, diff lot numbers and everything. I hope that no one else has this issue with FRER. I cant even take an Answer brand test because they are made by the same people and would give me the same result. im stuck with blue dyes. my strips were supposed to be priority shipped but now it looks like i wont get them til mon. by then i will know something. whatever. thanks for dealing with me while i go thru this drama again. 

why cant it just be simple
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v512/marquess78/2013-02-19_09-06-33_91_zps590f6dfc.jpg


----------



## CarlyP

Would anyone consider taking soy if your ovulation is regular?


----------



## laurarebecca1

CarlyP said:


> Would anyone consider taking soy if your ovulation is regular?

i have taken it this month to try get a more mature egg in the hope of a bfp!

ovulated as usual, well 1/2 days earlier but im not complaining :) currently on 2/3dpo depending when ff decides to give me crosshairs 

*but i have read it can mess you up cycles-wise, however ive been trying for 2 years so i didnt have much to lose so thought if give it a go!


----------



## CG29

Its going well so far :), how is your cycle going? X


----------



## laurarebecca1

CG29 said:


> Its going well so far :), how is your cycle going? X

feeling very positive, but i think im a bit too hopeful really and i think ill be really disappointed when AF shows up!! what day of your cycle are you on? and when is AF due?

im either 2/3/4 dpo depending when ff shows with crosshairs, i think im more like 4 dpo because of temp and CM so we'll see


----------



## CG29

Af is just over on CD8, done last day of soy already...CD2-6 done 160, 160, 200,200and 200 :)


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> Its going well so far :), how is your cycle going? X

Nothing special for me just relaxing and working out since i O late, i have a lot of time to kill before that LOL :D


----------



## IceQueen86

CarlyP said:


> Would anyone consider taking soy if your ovulation is regular?

It can mess up your cycles but you won't know it before you try it:thumbup:


----------



## CG29

IceQueen86 said:


> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> Its going well so far :), how is your cycle going? X
> 
> Nothing special for me just relaxing and working out since i O late, i have a lot of time to kill before that LOL :DClick to expand...

Lol :) its like a routine ttc if you late you have to kill time. I'm feeling positive. X


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG29 said:
> 
> 
> Its going well so far :), how is your cycle going? X
> 
> Nothing special for me just relaxing and working out since i O late, i have a lot of time to kill before that LOL :DClick to expand...
> 
> Lol :) its like a routine ttc if you late you have to kill time. I'm feeling positive. XClick to expand...

Yes lol. How is your temping going? Do you want share your chart so i could stalk? :D :D


----------



## Mom3boys

Finally got my positive opk last night, there was no Q really dark line at 8pm an again 11pm was still positive this morning but has faded now, this morning had pulling like stitch on right side by afternoon has moved over to left side 

Expected O day on callender was Saturday so if I O today I'm 3 days early, really happy with that, was worried taking it as I'm a regular 28/29 day cycle but seems I've been fine with it, gonna keep the bding just in case an on with the worst bit, 2ww how I do hate it haha


----------



## Mom3boys

Ok strange one opk gone positive again, just took one 9pm, not even just slightly positive a very strong one hmm well at this rate I'm still gonna be taking them up to AF 
This is a new one for me usually after peak it drops fast then gone, anyone else have this?


----------



## IceQueen86

Mom3boys said:


> Ok strange one opk gone positive again, just took one 9pm, not even just slightly positive a very strong one hmm well at this rate I'm still gonna be taking them up to AF
> This is a new one for me usually after peak it drops fast then gone, anyone else have this?

Just keep Bding so you wouldn't miss your O in case your body is having trouble ovulating and your O will be late for few days.


----------



## Mom3boys

Yeah that's what I'm doing, though really feeling Ill today, woke up being sick, had a bad headache all day, cramps like a bad AF coming, really emotional crying, think its got to be to do with O an I'm still getting positive opk, but ain't really feeling up to bding have see later


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies,

Sorry to barge in here, but I need some expert opinions. My insurance doesn&#8217;t cover infertility specialists, soooooooooooooooo, I&#8217;ve seen this thread and thought, who else to ask this of, but these ladies who are already using it!

Here&#8217;s my situation:

Last year, at the age of 40, I got pg the first month of trying. I had a mc at 9weeks on Nov 1. My menstrual cycles became regular again pretty quickly, and I o between CD12-CD14 (I&#8217;ve been using opks since the mc, and charting my temps for my last 2 cycles). I have been ttc for 3 cycles and no success. The only thing different with my body after the mc is that I have brown spotting throughout the luteal phase, pretty much every day. I suspected low progesterone, and had the CD21/7DPO blood tests done and my results were 6.5, which my dr says are normal, but I beg to disagree with her assessment, based on Dr. Google. Also had ultrasound done but they didn&#8217;t find anything that could cause the spotting. I will be going back for CD3 blood tests prob on Monday. She&#8217;s already said that assuming those hormone levels come back normal, all I can do is wait a few more months to see what happens.

I&#8217;m thinking of taking soy isoflavones and using progesterone cream (progesterone cream is used only during luteal phase, after o has been confirmed). I have regular cycles and am afraid soy isoflavones will mess my cycles up since I already o pretty regularly, but based on the 6.5 number, it seems to be a 'weak' o??

If you were in my shoes, what would you do?

If you do take soy, what days do you take them? How much do you take?

Does anybody take soy and progesterone supplements?

*I appreciate any insight that can be offered. Thank you so much ladies, and again, sorry to barge in on y'all!!*


----------



## IceQueen86

Hi Meli! :hi:

Unfortunately i don't know if it's weak O or not. Even tho i've read that soy is not recommended to women who are regular or who O on their own, women still take it to get stronger O. It might and might not mess up your cycle, the only way to find out is to try it yourself, since all women are different. 

If i was in your shoes i would try it for one cycle and see what would happen. If it will mess up your cycle then don't take it anymore after that. 

Since you spot in your LP then i think natural progesterone cream would be good for you, if i remember right then spotting in your LP meant LP defect. This can make it harder for you to get pregnant. I used progesterone cream to bring on my period. I was spotting everyday for 3 months or so. Now i get my period with no help and i do have some super light spotting only around O time.

First time i took soy was CD1-5, 160,160,200,160,200 (first 200mg gave me a headache so i chickened out and took 160mg the next day lol ) didn't get my bfp cos i think my BD timing wasn't the best.
This is my second cycle on soy and this time i took CD2-6 and 160mg everyday. They do say to start with low dose but i was desperate for a baby :D


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Hi Meli! :hi:
> 
> Unfortunately i don't know if it's weak O or not. Even tho i've read that soy is not recommended to women who are regular or who O on their own, women still take it to get stronger O. It might and might not mess up your cycle, the only way to find out is to try it yourself, since all women are different.
> 
> If i was in your shoes i would try it for one cycle and see what would happen. If it will mess up your cycle then don't take it anymore after that.
> 
> Since you spot in your LP then i think natural progesterone cream would be good for you, if i remember right then spotting in your LP meant LP defect. This can make it harder for you to get pregnant. I used progesterone cream to bring on my period. I was spotting everyday for 3 months or so. Now i get my period with no help and i do have some super light spotting only around O time.
> 
> First time i took soy was CD1-5, 160,160,200,160,200 (first 200mg gave me a headache so i chickened out and took 160mg the next day lol ) didn't get my bfp cos i think my BD timing wasn't the best.
> This is my second cycle on soy and this time i took CD2-6 and 160mg everyday. They do say to start with low dose but i was desperate for a baby :D

Hi Ice!!

Thanks so much for your response! You make some very valid points. I think I will do both--take the soy and use the natural progesterone cream. If the soy throws off my cycle, then I&#8217;ll stop taking the soy.

Where did you buy your progesterone cream from? Are you still using it?

:dust: *Ps, your chart&#8217;s looking GREAT!!! *:dust:


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Meli! :hi:
> 
> Unfortunately i don't know if it's weak O or not. Even tho i've read that soy is not recommended to women who are regular or who O on their own, women still take it to get stronger O. It might and might not mess up your cycle, the only way to find out is to try it yourself, since all women are different.
> 
> If i was in your shoes i would try it for one cycle and see what would happen. If it will mess up your cycle then don't take it anymore after that.
> 
> Since you spot in your LP then i think natural progesterone cream would be good for you, if i remember right then spotting in your LP meant LP defect. This can make it harder for you to get pregnant. I used progesterone cream to bring on my period. I was spotting everyday for 3 months or so. Now i get my period with no help and i do have some super light spotting only around O time.
> 
> First time i took soy was CD1-5, 160,160,200,160,200 (first 200mg gave me a headache so i chickened out and took 160mg the next day lol ) didn't get my bfp cos i think my BD timing wasn't the best.
> This is my second cycle on soy and this time i took CD2-6 and 160mg everyday. They do say to start with low dose but i was desperate for a baby :D
> 
> Hi Ice!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your response! You make some very valid points. I think I will do both--take the soy and use the natural progesterone cream. If the soy throws off my cycle, then Ill stop taking the soy.
> 
> Where did you buy your progesterone cream from? Are you still using it?
> 
> :dust: *Ps, your charts looking GREAT!!! *:dust:Click to expand...

No problem :) I bought mine from amazon it's called NOW Foods Progesterone Cream, 3 Ounces. I don't use it anymore because it fixed my problem which was constant spotting and no AF :)


----------



## CG29

Hey ice yea will get it put up so you can see it:)xx


----------



## CG29

Decided to invest a bit more and started taking pregnacare conception 1 a day lets hope this helps x


----------



## Mom3boys

Feeling so much better today, after chatting an a bit of reading thinking I had ohss the other day, every time I thought of the symtoms I had individually they were O symtoms, but they were so bad an I'd never heard of it before, I know it's really rare with soy iso but timing an symptoms all match up, It was pretty bad having to sit in the dark because light was making me feel sick, hardly able to walk in so much pain ect ect but I won't say I won't ever do it again haha least I can say I know they do something

Hmm now everywhere Im reading about ohss It's going on about multiple egg release, 1 would be plenty, 2 might take a little getting used to, but that would be more than enough thank you very much lol


----------



## CG29

Ice dear how do i put my chart up? X :)


----------



## IceQueen86

CG29 said:


> Ice dear how do i put my chart up? X :)

Go to your FF then look under your chart there's 8 grey words. Click on *SHARE* and then from *bbCode Code* copy either one of these 2 link choices under it, then come back here and paste it in your signature :) I hope you understood my explaining :haha: let me know if it made no sense :D


----------



## IceQueen86

Mom3boys said:


> Feeling so much better today, after chatting an a bit of reading thinking I had ohss the other day, every time I thought of the symtoms I had individually they were O symtoms, but they were so bad an I'd never heard of it before, I know it's really rare with soy iso but timing an symptoms all match up, It was pretty bad having to sit in the dark because light was making me feel sick, hardly able to walk in so much pain ect ect but I won't say I won't ever do it again haha least I can say I know they do something
> 
> Hmm now everywhere Im reading about ohss It's going on about multiple egg release, 1 would be plenty, 2 might take a little getting used to, but that would be more than enough thank you very much lol

Oh nooo i guess you have to stay away from soy or take the lowest dose if it makes you feel like you are dying :nope:


----------



## Mom3boys

Really hoping I don't have to do it again an this is the one

While I was taking it no problems at all felt good on it, got positive opk tues, weds (felt twinges ache left side) Thursday still positive woke feeling like that, still positive Friday 

Think your right if I do take it again def gonna lower the dose


----------



## BeautifulD

What dose did you take?


----------



## Mom3boys

BeautifulD said:


> What dose did you take?

I did days 2-6, 80mg 80mg 120mg 120mg 160mg


----------



## IceQueen86

Mom3boys said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> What dose did you take?
> 
> I did days 2-6, 80mg 80mg 120mg 120mg 160mgClick to expand...

Maybe you should stick to 120mg or 80mg only, cos i think there's no point for you to take a bigger dose if it makes you feel like crap. That means your body is not fine with it :) Maybe you don't even need to take it anymore if you get lucky now :thumbup:


----------



## IceQueen86

*Meli H* - did you start with your soy? which days and how many mg? :) 
PS! jealous at your charts, wish i was so regular with early O ...


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> *Meli H* - did you start with your soy? which days and how many mg? :)
> PS! jealous at your charts, wish i was so regular with early O ...

*Hi Ice,*

I did some more research and rethought my decision for 2 reasons (I know, Im a big wimp lol!): 1. I have fibrocystic breasts, just had a mammogram, and was told to return for follow up xrays because they found something they want to take a closer look at in my left breast, and 2. I just had an ultrasound couple weeks ago and they found a small follicular cyst.

So, based on those reasons, Im going to give the progesterone cream a chance, I ordered it last week and hope to get it soon, FX that it works for me! I will give the cream a chance for 2 months, if still no bfp, then I will get brave and try out the soy in lower dosages (prob start on 80mgs). BUT, hopefully, maybe wont need to go there!

*Thanks again for your information! I really appreciate it!*

Oh yah, my early o last cycle, caught me by surprise cuz I usually o CD14, egg was sneaky this time and came early, I have a feeling I missed it and BDd too late


----------



## IceQueen86

That sneaky egg :growlmad: LOL ..i'm always scared to miss my egg since i have no idea when i ovulate..it sucks. But about the soy, you are not a wimp i think these are 2 very good reasons to stay away from soy...you made the right desicion. FX that your xrays and everything goes well and of course that NPC would bring you your bfp :dust:


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> That sneaky egg :growlmad: LOL ..i'm always scared to miss my egg since i have no idea when i ovulate..it sucks. But about the soy, you are not a wimp i think these are 2 very good reasons to stay away from soy...you made the right desicion. FX that your xrays and everything goes well and of course that NPC would bring you your bfp :dust:

that totally sucks to not know when you ovulate :growlmad:!! 

Thanks so much! GL to u! :dust:

And I will let you know if I have to come back here in a couple more mos if no bfp :growlmad:


----------



## Mom3boys

IceQueen86 said:


> Mom3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> What dose did you take?
> 
> I did days 2-6, 80mg 80mg 120mg 120mg 160mgClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should stick to 120mg or 80mg only, cos i think there's no point for you to take a bigger dose if it makes you feel like crap. That means your body is not fine with it :) Maybe you don't even need to take it anymore if you get lucky now :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah think that 160 a bit much for me :) if I do I'm gonna stick with the 80 maybe add 120 last day but really hoping I don't need to, caved today an did a test was a faint line I'm telling myself it's an evap it's too early yet, silly silly me why do I do it :dohh:


----------



## roopachoo

Hi Ladies, sorry to butt in the middle of all your conversations. It's been a while since I was on this GREAT thread, about 2 and a half years ago! It got me pregnant back then, and I have a seriously amazing little girl to thank it for. Hoping it can do the same for me again.

Been TTC #2 for 6 months now, had a BFP last month just before AF was due which turned into AF the very next day :cry:

I think my problem is that I'm ovulating much later than I was pre-pregnancy at around CD20 (previously CD14) on a 30/31 day cycle and so my womb lining quality is not viable. I got pregnant with #1 on my first cycle with soy and b vits so thought this time round it was a sure bet. Can anyone offer any insight into why my ovulation has moved up so much, and why the soy and b vits do not seem to be working this time?

On my reasoning the B Vits should be setting up a healthy corpus luteum to produce the progesterone for the luteal phase. I no longer breastfeed but I would have thought the soy would give the estrogenic boost needed in the presence of any prolactin. I had a positive OPK on CD17. On CD20 today and still no temp spike, which makes me think I'm out for this cycle again. How could I have had a positive OPK, HSO cervix, but no temp rise yet?? :cry:

I'm on 50mg B Complex. Soy: 80mg CD3-4, 120mg CD5, 160mg CD6, 200mg CD7


----------



## BeautifulD

All I could suggest is maybe start a day earlier so days 2-6 and maybe start on a higher dose say 160, 160, 160, 200, 200 see how you go with that? 

Good luck!!! xx


----------



## roopachoo

Thanks for the suggestion! If I remember correctly the earlier dose gives more follicles whilst the later dose gives a stronger egg? Do you think giving the follicles a kick start earlier may move my O down a bit??


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah maybe, I've tried all sorts and the one I found worked best for me are days 2-6. 3-7 I didn't o until cd20+ most months :brat:


----------



## roopachoo

BeautifulD said:


> Yeah maybe, I've tried all sorts and the one I found worked best for me are days 2-6. 3-7 I didn't o until cd20+ most months :brat:

Aaah that's interesting... how about starting on CD1? So when were you Oing when taking it days 2-6? Interesting that one day can make such a difference. :happydance:


----------



## IceQueen86

roopachoo said:


> I had a positive OPK on CD17. On CD20 today and still no temp spike, which makes me think I'm out for this cycle again. How could I have had a positive OPK, HSO cervix, but no temp rise yet?? :cry:
> 
> I'm on 50mg B Complex. Soy: 80mg CD3-4, 120mg CD5, 160mg CD6, 200mg CD7

Hi roopachoo :) it's very possible to get all : +opk, HSO cervix and even EWMC and still not O. That means your body was gearing up to O but for some reason it didn't happen. One cycle i geared up to O like that 3 times i think before i finally O'd and got my temp shift.


----------



## roopachoo

IceQueen86 said:


> Hi roopachoo :) it's very possible to get all : +opk, HSO cervix and even EWMC and still not O. That means your body was gearing up to O but for some reason it didn't happen. One cycle i geared up to O like that 3 times i think before i finally O'd and got my temp shift.

Oh dear IceQueen, what a bummer. :confused:

My hormones are def out of kilter because of the pregnancy. I only stopped BFing 2 months ago after 18 months, and my periods took a whole year to return after giving birth. I'd really like to get the Day 3 and 21 hormone testing done, but not sure how likely it is on our health service in the UK.

Has the soy helped your cycle? O:)


----------



## roopachoo

BeautifulD said:


> Yeah maybe, I've tried all sorts and the one I found worked best for me are days 2-6. 3-7 I didn't o until cd20+ most months :brat:

Can I ask what dosage worked for you?

I see you're 21 weeks- how exciting- I remember being so thrilled at that stage as you're nearing the time that most hospitals consider your little bubby viable for life outside the womb... not that we want to see them for another 19 weeks though! But still comforting to know nonetheless :flower:


----------



## IceQueen86

roopachoo said:


> Oh dear IceQueen, what a bummer. :confused:
> 
> My hormones are def out of kilter because of the pregnancy. I only stopped BFing 2 months ago after 18 months, and my periods took a whole year to return after giving birth. I'd really like to get the Day 3 and 21 hormone testing done, but not sure how likely it is on our health service in the UK.
> 
> Has the soy helped your cycle? O:)

My hormones have been messed up since i stopped bcp 1,7 years ago. Some months ago i finally got my AF back and i do ovulate but i have super long cycles. My last 3 cycles have been 39, 54 and 46 days long. And in these cycles i O'd on CD 26, 37 and 33. So not sure how much Soy helped me. Last month i O'd 4 days earlier, this is my second round on soy, i'm CD22 and still waiting to O. I think i need more than just a soy to get shorter and regular periods.

Is CD21 test ovulation test? Do you know when you might O? Because if you ovulate after CD21 then you will get false results and doc will tell you that you do not ovulate.


----------



## BeautifulD

roopachoo said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> Yeah maybe, I've tried all sorts and the one I found worked best for me are days 2-6. 3-7 I didn't o until cd20+ most months :brat:
> 
> Can I ask what dosage worked for you?
> 
> I see you're 21 weeks- how exciting- I remember being so thrilled at that stage as you're nearing the time that most hospitals consider your little bubby viable for life outside the womb... not that we want to see them for another 19 weeks though! But still comforting to know nonetheless :flower:Click to expand...

Well I took a number of things due to recurrent pregnancy loss. I was taking 300mg Co Enzyme Q10 (for egg quality) and low dose aspirin initially I was taking this for circulation and lining quality but that was added to my rpl protocol. I truly believe those two things are the things that helped me to ovulate earlier. I did 2-6 120 120 160 160 200 and I ovulated on CD10 :shock: 

My previous pregnancy I wasn't taking any of the other things. I took soy 2-6 200mg and didn't ovulate until cd 18 and had over stimulated. I had four 3cm enlarged follicles :wacko: sadly we lost her at 9 weeks... She had turners syndrome and I really think that had something to do with my egg quality... I'm rambling a bit sorry lol.

I'm soooo excited, 2 weeks 6 days until V day :yippe:


----------



## pinkylisa28

Beautifuld when did you take the co enzyme?how long for?i took soy cd3-7 and miscarried so thinking of changing the days and maybe the dose but thinking about taking the co enzyme aswell :)


----------



## BeautifulD

I took the co enzyme every day, I think I started taking it in the august and fell in the October but tbh we weren't trying until October when we had our rpl appointment. 

I seriously think it helped 10fold!

When I got my bfp I reduced the amount to 100mg until 12 weeks as I heard it can reduce the risk of mc.... Anything to help! 

We naturally have q10 in our bodies and it's essential for healthy cells, I even had hubby take it along with high dose vitamin D.... 

The month I got my bfp I was taking...

pregnacare with omega 3 
High dose vitamin D 1000iu
co enzyme q10 300mg
Low dose aspirin (advisable to do your research and or consult your .gp before taking this... although most have the thoughts that it can't hurt, everyone is different and has different medical needs)

Good luck!! x


----------



## pinkylisa28

I had to take baby aspirin with my son so I know all the info on that,so I will defo start taking them again just undecided on the co enzyme as minor entiley sure on all the pros and cons and I'm really confused as to what days and dose to try this time,what do u reckon?i did 3-7 with 120mg which worked it obviously ended in mc so I don't whether us was just one of those things or whether my egg was over or under mature so confusing x


----------



## BeautifulD

When did you ovulate? 

Personally I think with my mc it was contributed by late ovulation, I didnt ov until cd 18... On that cycle I took 200mg of soy all the way through 3-7 I think.... This time I took it 2-6 and went up from 120mg. I ovulated on cd 10!

I think if you ovulated at a reasonable stage on that dose then keep it that way :thumbup: 

Personally I haven't read any cons to taking co enzyme as it's something that we naturally produce.... do research for yourself though :)


----------



## pinkylisa28

I ovulated on cd 19 so may be I will try cd2-7 and start at 120mg and work up.what did you take on each day again?x


----------



## BeautifulD

I did 2-6 120,120,160,160,200 x


----------



## poppy666

BeautifulD said:


> When did you ovulate?
> 
> Personally I think with my mc it was contributed by late ovulation, I didnt ov until cd 18... On that cycle I took 200mg of soy all the way through 3-7 I think.... This time I took it 2-6 and went up from 120mg. I ovulated on cd 10!
> 
> I think if you ovulated at a reasonable stage on that dose then keep it that way :thumbup:
> 
> Personally I haven't read any cons to taking co enzyme as it's something that we naturally produce.... do research for yourself though :)


Thats exactly what happened to me, first time on soy ovulated on CD18 took on CD2-CD6 and miscarried at 9 weeks. Second time i took on CD3-CD7 and ovulated on CD10.. Both times took same dosage 160mg upped to 200mg last two days. My cycles were regular 28 days and i ovulated every month.


----------



## Mom3boys

Not worked for me this cycle AF got me, think I'm gonna take a break, it's getting a bit hard to go through every month, gl everyone hope you all get you bfp real soon x


----------



## IceQueen86

Aww sorry for your AF, hope to see you back soon!


----------



## roopachoo

poppy666 said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> When did you ovulate?
> 
> Personally I think with my mc it was contributed by late ovulation, I didnt ov until cd 18... On that cycle I took 200mg of soy all the way through 3-7 I think.... This time I took it 2-6 and went up from 120mg. I ovulated on cd 10!
> 
> I think if you ovulated at a reasonable stage on that dose then keep it that way :thumbup:
> 
> Personally I haven't read any cons to taking co enzyme as it's something that we naturally produce.... do research for yourself though :)
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what happened to me, first time on soy ovulated on CD18 took on CD2-CD6 and miscarried at 9 weeks. Second time i took on CD3-CD7 and ovulated on CD10.. Both times took same dosage 160mg upped to 200mg last two days. My cycles were regular 28 days and I ovulated every month.Click to expand...

Hiya Poppy! So glad everything worked out so good for you in the end- don't know if you remember I was on here at the time of your miscarriage.

So it seems like you and BeautifulD have had mixed results with taking the soy from either CD2 or CD3. I need to bring my CD19 ovulation forward, and CD3 Soy didn't work with that.

I'm not trying anything this month as having all the blood work/scan investigations done. Waiting on my CD3 bloods, but my scan on CD6 showed poly-cystic ovaries. But I seem not to have the other symptoms of PCOS?? I've read you can have poly-cystic ovaries without having the syndrome. What ever the cause, the late ovulation is a problem. LP was only 10 days last cycle :nope:


----------



## roopachoo

IceQueen86 said:


> Is CD21 test ovulation test? Do you know when you might O? Because if you ovulate after CD21 then you will get false results and doc will tell you that you do not ovulate.

Thanks for that tip IceQueen. Last cycle I O'ed on CD19 and had a 10 day LP so when should I have my CD21 (progesterone test)? Half way through my LP?


----------



## BeautifulD

Omg Ice!! your chart looks amazing!!!

Roopachoo I think it's 7dpo x


----------



## IceQueen86

roopachoo said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> Is CD21 test ovulation test? Do you know when you might O? Because if you ovulate after CD21 then you will get false results and doc will tell you that you do not ovulate.
> 
> Thanks for that tip IceQueen. Last cycle I O'ed on CD19 and had a 10 day LP so when should I have my CD21 (progesterone test)? Half way through my LP?Click to expand...

I'm not sure about that cos i have never got it done myself. But i knew a little about it cos i saw women talking about it who thought that they didn't O just cos they were tested at the wrong time. You should ask someone else or try to google it ..i think there was some days you have to wait after O to go and get tested. Sorry that i couldn't be more helpful :flower:


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Omg Ice!! your chart looks amazing!!!
> 
> Roopachoo I think it's 7dpo x

Thanks D :) but i think i might get my af today. I had some brown spotting yesterday that turned to light pink after BDing and then it was gone. Don't know yet how does it look like today, plus my temps are dropping.
My after 6dpo or 7dpo temps are taken earlier than normal time, so they would be even higher but i haven't adjusted them yet.


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> *Meli H* - did you start with your soy? which days and how many mg? :)
> PS! jealous at your charts, wish i was so regular with early O ...

Hey Ice!

I hope you're doing well. Guess what? I've decided to go for the soy this month, after all. Today is CD2, I plan on taking 80mg CD5-CD9. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Meli_H

roopachoo said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> Is CD21 test ovulation test? Do you know when you might O? Because if you ovulate after CD21 then you will get false results and doc will tell you that you do not ovulate.
> 
> Thanks for that tip IceQueen. Last cycle I O'ed on CD19 and had a 10 day LP so when should I have my CD21 (progesterone test)? Half way through my LP?Click to expand...

Hi Roopachoo,

CD21 tests are actually supposed to be done on 7dpo. Thus, if you O'd on CD19, then you would get the test done on CD26 (which is technically, 7DPO). I hope that makes sense? I just had my tests done last month.

GL!


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> *Meli H* - did you start with your soy? which days and how many mg? :)
> PS! jealous at your charts, wish i was so regular with early O ...
> 
> Hey Ice!
> 
> I hope you're doing well. Guess what? I've decided to go for the soy this month, after all. Today is CD2, I plan on taking 80mg CD5-CD9. Wish me luck!!Click to expand...

Hey Meli, that's awsome! I'm CD3 today and i started my Soy last night. Will do CD2-6 (120mg, 160,160,160,160) these are my last pills. I hope this cycle i can pinpoint my O better, last 2 cycles my BDing wasn't perfect, 3 days before O and of course i didn't get my bfp. It's really hard to pinpoint my O with these long and irregular cycles, but i will do my best.
Keep me updated about your soy adventure and GL!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wytrease

Hey ladies can I join in a little about me is that I am ttc my first child with my fiance we have been ntnp for about a year and really trying since July of last year. I have taken soy before and on my last cycle I took it and I just had a chemical pregnancy so i am on cd 3 now I go back to the dr on Monday for more blood work to check hcg levels again but I'm sure they will be gone since they really low yesterday. But I'm going to wait until I get my results to take the soy it will be cd 5. Last cycle I took it on cd 4-8. Good luck ladies


----------



## IceQueen86

Wytrease said:


> Hey ladies can I join in a little about me is that I am ttc my first child with my fiance we have been ntnp for about a year and really trying since July of last year. I have taken soy before and on my last cycle I took it and I just had a chemical pregnancy so i am on cd 3 now I go back to the dr on Monday for more blood work to check hcg levels again but I'm sure they will be gone since they really low yesterday. But I'm going to wait until I get my results to take the soy it will be cd 5. Last cycle I took it on cd 4-8. Good luck ladies

Welcome! and sorry about your chemical :( Was it your first cycle on soy and how many mg did you take?


----------



## Wytrease

Ice no this wasn't my first month on soy It was my third & the dosage I took was 120 120 160 160 200 mg cd 4 thru 8


----------



## IceQueen86

Wytrease said:


> Ice no this wasn't my first month on soy It was my third & the dosage I took was 120 120 160 160 200 mg cd 4 thru 8

It's my third one now...hopefully the lucky one [-o&lt;


----------



## roopachoo

BeautifulD said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> Yeah maybe, I've tried all sorts and the one I found worked best for me are days 2-6. 3-7 I didn't o until cd20+ most months :brat:
> 
> Can I ask what dosage worked for you?
> 
> I see you're 21 weeks- how exciting- I remember being so thrilled at that stage as you're nearing the time that most hospitals consider your little bubby viable for life outside the womb... not that we want to see them for another 19 weeks though! But still comforting to know nonetheless :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I took a number of things due to recurrent pregnancy loss. I was taking 300mg Co Enzyme Q10 (for egg quality) and low dose aspirin initially I was taking this for circulation and lining quality but that was added to my rpl protocol. I truly believe those two things are the things that helped me to ovulate earlier. I did 2-6 120 120 160 160 200 and I ovulated on CD10 :shock:
> 
> My previous pregnancy I wasn't taking any of the other things. I took soy 2-6 200mg and didn't ovulate until cd 18 and had over stimulated. I had four 3cm enlarged follicles :wacko: sadly we lost her at 9 weeks... She had turners syndrome and I really think that had something to do with my egg quality... I'm rambling a bit sorry lol.
> 
> I'm soooo excited, 2 weeks 6 days until V day :yippe:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your earlier loss, and how wonderful that you've managed to overcome all the challenges you faced and are now past V day!!

So you think that taking the soy CD2-6 caused you over stimulate? Yet CD2-6 was fine this time round for you, in conjunction the the Co Q10? I've got polycystic ovaries, a CD3 ultrasound showed a necklace of a dozen follicles, which probably explains why I ovulate so late as they take longer to mature. SO should I take soy since it seems that my ovaries are already over stimulated? 

I haven't taken anything this cycle and I feel like I'm about to O today, which is 3 days earlier than usual (CD16, +ve OPK)... if we're not lucky this cycle do you think I should be taking the later dose of soy (CD5-9) for a more mature egg?


----------



## roopachoo

Thanks for that- makes sense to see what the progesterone picture is that far down the line. GL to you too x


----------



## roopachoo

Meli_H said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> Is CD21 test ovulation test? Do you know when you might O? Because if you ovulate after CD21 then you will get false results and doc will tell you that you do not ovulate.
> 
> Thanks for that tip IceQueen. Last cycle I O'ed on CD19 and had a 10 day LP so when should I have my CD21 (progesterone test)? Half way through my LP?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Roopachoo,
> 
> CD21 tests are actually supposed to be done on 7dpo. Thus, if you O'd on CD19, then you would get the test done on CD26 (which is technically, 7DPO). I hope that makes sense? I just had my tests done last month.
> 
> GL!Click to expand...

Thanks for that- makes sense to see what the progesterone picture is that far down the line. GL to you too x


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> *Meli H* - did you start with your soy? which days and how many mg? :)
> PS! jealous at your charts, wish i was so regular with early O ...
> 
> Hey Ice!
> 
> I hope you're doing well. Guess what? I've decided to go for the soy this month, after all. Today is CD2, I plan on taking 80mg CD5-CD9. Wish me luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Meli, that's awsome! I'm CD3 today and i started my Soy last night. Will do CD2-6 (120mg, 160,160,160,160) these are my last pills. I hope this cycle i can pinpoint my O better, last 2 cycles my BDing wasn't perfect, 3 days before O and of course i didn't get my bfp. It's really hard to pinpoint my O with these long and irregular cycles, but i will do my best.
> Keep me updated about your soy adventure and GL!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi Ice,

I will do soy CD5-9, (120, 120, 160,160, 200). I am so nervous!! Gl to you pinpointing your o better and to catching the egg this month!! :dust::dust: 
Let's keep each other updated on this soy adventure. Have you had any side effects (ohss symptoms) at all?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies, mind if I join this thread? DH and I have been ttc #1 since September. I have whacky cycles and issues with annovulatory months. Last month was annovulatory and I got my break through bleeding cd41. I am giving soy a try for the first time. I am doing days 3-7 120 120 120 160 160. I hope soy works for me.


----------



## BeautifulD

roopachoo said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> Yeah maybe, I've tried all sorts and the one I found worked best for me are days 2-6. 3-7 I didn't o until cd20+ most months :brat:
> 
> Can I ask what dosage worked for you?
> 
> I see you're 21 weeks- how exciting- I remember being so thrilled at that stage as you're nearing the time that most hospitals consider your little bubby viable for life outside the womb... not that we want to see them for another 19 weeks though! But still comforting to know nonetheless :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I took a number of things due to recurrent pregnancy loss. I was taking 300mg Co Enzyme Q10 (for egg quality) and low dose aspirin initially I was taking this for circulation and lining quality but that was added to my rpl protocol. I truly believe those two things are the things that helped me to ovulate earlier. I did 2-6 120 120 160 160 200 and I ovulated on CD10 :shock:
> 
> My previous pregnancy I wasn't taking any of the other things. I took soy 2-6 200mg and didn't ovulate until cd 18 and had over stimulated. I had four 3cm enlarged follicles :wacko: sadly we lost her at 9 weeks... She had turners syndrome and I really think that had something to do with my egg quality... I'm rambling a bit sorry lol.
> 
> I'm soooo excited, 2 weeks 6 days until V day :yippe:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about your earlier loss, and how wonderful that you've managed to overcome all the challenges you faced and are now past V day!!
> 
> So you think that taking the soy CD2-6 caused you over stimulate? Yet CD2-6 was fine this time round for you, in conjunction the the Co Q10? I've got polycystic ovaries, a CD3 ultrasound showed a necklace of a dozen follicles, which probably explains why I ovulate so late as they take longer to mature. SO should I take soy since it seems that my ovaries are already over stimulated?
> 
> I haven't taken anything this cycle and I feel like I'm about to O today, which is 3 days earlier than usual (CD16, +ve OPK)... if we're not lucky this cycle do you think I should be taking the later dose of soy (CD5-9) for a more mature egg?Click to expand...

Thanks hun. For most of us ttc is a tough long road... I really believe that if you have hope you're half way there :hugs:

No what caused me to over stim last time was the dosage. I was taking 200mg a day :dohh:

I would highly recommend the q 10 if it's taking a while for your eggs to mature I believe that the q 10 helped my egg quality 10 fold and next time I will use exactly the same regime :thumbup: 

Good luck and I hope you caught that eggie xxx


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> Hi Ice,
> 
> I will do soy CD5-9, (120, 120, 160,160, 200). I am so nervous!! Gl to you pinpointing your o better and to catching the egg this month!! :dust::dust:
> Let's keep each other updated on this soy adventure. Have you had any side effects (ohss symptoms) at all?

I had a headache and nausea when i took 200mg that's why now the max i will take is 160mg. But other than that i sleep very good when i take soy :D 
And the first cycle when i increased it to 200mg i had strong O pains. Don't be nervous it might bring you your bfp! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## IceQueen86

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join this thread? DH and I have been ttc #1 since September. I have whacky cycles and issues with annovulatory months. Last month was annovulatory and I got my break through bleeding cd41. I am giving soy a try for the first time. I am doing days 3-7 120 120 120 160 160. I hope soy works for me.

Yaaay more soy women. Welcome and GL to you! :flower:


----------



## IceQueen86

Beautiful D - just wanted to tell you that since i started taking V-D3 and maca 3 weeks ago my skin looks like night and day. I haven't had so clear skin for more than a year!!! Thanks for telling me about V-D3 :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've been on V-D3 for almost a year now. My Dr prescribed it for me since my levels were extremely low. Being so low on D3 was the reason why my body wasnt absorbing calcium too. 

What is maca and what is it used for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## IceQueen86

NDTaber9211 said:


> I've been on V-D3 for almost a year now. My Dr prescribed it for me since my levels were extremely low. Being so low on D3 was the reason why my body wasnt absorbing calcium too.
> 
> What is maca and what is it used for if you don't mind me asking?

Did V-D3 change anything for you? 

Maca is root-like cruciferous vegetable from the Andes of Peru. People use it to increase energy, libido and to balance hormones ..here's a link for you where you get all the info about it - https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca


----------



## NDTaber9211

It's helped my energy levels for sure but that's it that's all I've noticed. Thanks for the maca info!


----------



## roopachoo

Aha I didn't realise there was a link between Vit D3 and fertility? My S-I-L has had 3 mc and has just been diagnosed with a serious VD deficiency for a separate issue (aches and pains) but no link was made between this and her rpl. I wonder if my kidney function is affecting my vit d as this is where it activated? Must get my levels checked. What dosages are people taking?

Have ordered my Q10 - thanks Beautiful D.

Good luck to everyone on Soy this cycle!


----------



## BeautifulD

Vit d was on my rpl protocol too. I took 1000iu it's worth looking into :thumbup: 

You're most welcome roopachoo Xx


----------



## IceQueen86

NDTaber9211 - you welcome ;)

roopachoo - i'm taking 2000iu a day


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was super deficient in VD3. I was taking 5000 to get my levels up to normal and my DR told me to keep taking 3000 for maintenance.


----------



## IceQueen86

Just had my last dose of soy last night, now starts the waiting game :coffee:


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Just had my last dose of soy last night, now starts the waiting game :coffee:

Ice, 

GL to you!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Today is 2 days since my last soy day and I think I see improvements already. I had a spot of ewcm yesterday which has never happened. Some ladies were saying they get that from a surge of estrogen right after their period ends. Now my cm is creamy vs barely there and sticky like normal. My temps are also looking AWESOME which has me super excited. I am really feeling positive this month. Now to just wait for O. 

Anyone else seeing cycle improvements with soy?


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> Today is 2 days since my last soy day and I think I see improvements already. I had a spot of ewcm yesterday which has never happened. Some ladies were saying they get that from a surge of estrogen right after their period ends. Now my cm is creamy vs barely there and sticky like normal. My temps are also looking AWESOME which has me super excited. I am really feeling positive this month. Now to just wait for O.
> 
> Anyone else seeing cycle improvements with soy?

Those results you have sound great!!

Tonight will be my 3rd night taking it. I don't temp during AF, but I will start temping again in a couple of days. I hope I see some good signs also!


----------



## IceQueen86

NDTaber9211 said:


> Today is 2 days since my last soy day and I think I see improvements already. I had a spot of ewcm yesterday which has never happened. Some ladies were saying they get that from a surge of estrogen right after their period ends. Now my cm is creamy vs barely there and sticky like normal. My temps are also looking AWESOME which has me super excited. I am really feeling positive this month. Now to just wait for O.
> 
> Anyone else seeing cycle improvements with soy?

For me 2 cycles that i have been taking it has made me O earlier so this month i'm hoping to O even earlier FX :D


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> Those results you have sound great!!
> 
> Tonight will be my 3rd night taking it. I don't temp during AF, but I will start temping again in a couple of days. I hope I see some good signs also!

How you feeling? Any side effects?


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> Those results you have sound great!!
> 
> Tonight will be my 3rd night taking it. I don't temp during AF, but I will start temping again in a couple of days. I hope I see some good signs also!
> 
> How you feeling? Any side effects?Click to expand...

So far, so good. Not sure of any side effects. I've been having a slight headache in the mornings until mid afternoon, but not 100% sure it's related because I also started drinking a chinese herbal tea (dai quai and raspberry tea) for the last few days, and I think the headache started with the tea. 

I started out taking SI 120mg for the first 2 nights, will take 160mg for the next 2 nights, then will finish it out with 200mg.


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> So far, so good. Not sure of any side effects. I've been having a slight headache in the mornings until mid afternoon, but not 100% sure it's related because I also started drinking a chinese herbal tea (dai quai and raspberry tea) for the last few days, and I think the headache started with the tea.
> 
> I started out taking SI 120mg for the first 2 nights, will take 160mg for the next 2 nights, then will finish it out with 200mg.

Why you drinking these teas? I have heard stuff about red raspberry but i have never heard of dai quai...


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> So far, so good. Not sure of any side effects. I've been having a slight headache in the mornings until mid afternoon, but not 100% sure it's related because I also started drinking a chinese herbal tea (dai quai and raspberry tea) for the last few days, and I think the headache started with the tea.
> 
> I started out taking SI 120mg for the first 2 nights, will take 160mg for the next 2 nights, then will finish it out with 200mg.
> 
> Why you drinking these teas? I have heard stuff about red raspberry but i have never heard of dai quai...Click to expand...

Hi Ice,
Sorry for my typo above, its actually spelled *dong quai*. In Chinese medicine, dong quai is considered the "female ginseng" because of its balancing effect on the female hormonal system. A nourishing tonic and fertility herb, Dong Quai helps to support normal blood flow to the reproductive system and aids the body in producing and nourishing the blood. It is used in nearly all Chinese herbal 'blood-building' formulas. 

Its prescribed for the reasons below:

	Support normal menstrual cycle*
	Encourage a healthy menstrual flow*
	Aid with occasional menstrual irregularities*
	Encourage menstruation to begin*
	Aid with occasional cramping and PMS during menstruation*
	Support the body in building healthy blood*
	Encourages circulation to the reproductive system*
	Helps to warm a 'cold uterus'

My reasons for taking it are to encourage circulation to the reproductive system, support the body in building healthy blood, encourage a healthy and normal menstrual flow. I brew it along with the raspberry tea. 

I H A T E tea, and the taste of tea in general, but here I am, brewing the hard core stuff myself, and drinking it every night. YUCK! sigh.........the things we do for a baby, right?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I know dong quai as what ladies use to get break through bleeding when having annovulatory cycles. Since it helps start menstruation I personally would be wary about using it post ovulation. 

I take red raspberry leaf capsuals myself. I hate tea too so I figured this would be the easiest alternative :thumbup:


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> Hi Ice,
> Sorry for my typo above, its actually spelled *dong quai*. In Chinese medicine, dong quai is considered the "female ginseng" because of its balancing effect on the female hormonal system. A nourishing tonic and fertility herb, Dong Quai helps to support normal blood flow to the reproductive system and aids the body in producing and nourishing the blood. It is used in nearly all Chinese herbal 'blood-building' formulas.
> 
> Its prescribed for the reasons below:
> 
> 	Support normal menstrual cycle*
> 	Encourage a healthy menstrual flow*
> 	Aid with occasional menstrual irregularities*
> 	Encourage menstruation to begin*
> 	Aid with occasional cramping and PMS during menstruation*
> 	Support the body in building healthy blood*
> 	Encourages circulation to the reproductive system*
> 	Helps to warm a 'cold uterus'
> 
> My reasons for taking it are to encourage circulation to the reproductive system, support the body in building healthy blood, encourage a healthy and normal menstrual flow. I brew it along with the raspberry tea.
> 
> I H A T E tea, and the taste of tea in general, but here I am, brewing the hard core stuff myself, and drinking it every night. YUCK! sigh.........the things we do for a baby, right?

Oh dong quai now i know what you talking about LOL :D So how long have you been drinking these teas and have you seen any changes in your cycle?


----------



## deemarie1223

Hi everyone! Im currently on cd31 and just o'd at cd27! So im starting soy next cycle (not positive about this cycle). I also take b6 complex and progesterone after o to legthen my lp
Im so excited to try soy! Ill be doing cd3-7 120, 120, 160, 160, 200! Hope my O is earlier next month! The past two months my cycles have been getting longer and longer ....this was my first month temping though and was do upset when i saw how late i o'd! Cant wait to hear bfp stories! !! Good luck!


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck Deemarie Xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am hoping the soy works for me this month.. I just want to O! My temp went down into the 96° range again this morning and it has me a little worried. Usually I only dip into that range with annovulatory months. Argh I just want to know if I am going to O this month!


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> I know dong quai as what ladies use to get break through bleeding when having annovulatory cycles. Since it helps start menstruation I personally would be wary about using it post ovulation.
> 
> I take red raspberry leaf capsuals myself. I hate tea too so I figured this would be the easiest alternative :thumbup:

Yes, I dont take dong quai throughout luteal phase. I drink raspberry tea every day.


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ice,
> Sorry for my typo above, its actually spelled *dong quai*. In Chinese medicine, dong quai is considered the "female ginseng" because of its balancing effect on the female hormonal system. A nourishing tonic and fertility herb, Dong Quai helps to support normal blood flow to the reproductive system and aids the body in producing and nourishing the blood. It is used in nearly all Chinese herbal 'blood-building' formulas.
> 
> Its prescribed for the reasons below:
> 
> 	Support normal menstrual cycle*
> 	Encourage a healthy menstrual flow*
> 	Aid with occasional menstrual irregularities*
> 	Encourage menstruation to begin*
> 	Aid with occasional cramping and PMS during menstruation*
> 	Support the body in building healthy blood*
> 	Encourages circulation to the reproductive system*
> 	Helps to warm a 'cold uterus'
> 
> My reasons for taking it are to encourage circulation to the reproductive system, support the body in building healthy blood, encourage a healthy and normal menstrual flow. I brew it along with the raspberry tea.
> 
> I H A T E tea, and the taste of tea in general, but here I am, brewing the hard core stuff myself, and drinking it every night. YUCK! sigh.........the things we do for a baby, right?
> 
> Oh dong quai now i know what you talking about LOL :D So how long have you been drinking these teas and have you seen any changes in your cycle?Click to expand...

I've been drinking regular 'women's cycle' tea blends from Whole Foods for the last 2months, only thing I've noticed is that when af shows, she shows as red spotting for the first few hours/day. Before taking the tea, af would start out as brown spotting. Now, brown spotting is the last day of af. So I guess that's progress!

I'm hoping by buying the 'real stuff' and brewing it myself, I will get more benefits from it....


----------



## Meli_H

deemarie1223 said:


> Hi everyone! Im currently on cd31 and just o'd at cd27! So im starting soy next cycle (not positive about this cycle). I also take b6 complex and progesterone after o to legthen my lp
> Im so excited to try soy! Ill be doing cd3-7 120, 120, 160, 160, 200! Hope my O is earlier next month! The past two months my cycles have been getting longer and longer ....this was my first month temping though and was do upset when i saw how late i o'd! Cant wait to hear bfp stories! !! Good luck!

GL to you!!!


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am hoping the soy works for me this month.. I just want to O! My temp went down into the 96° range again this morning and it has me a little worried. Usually I only dip into that range with annovulatory months. Argh I just want to know if I am going to O this month!

GL to you! I normally o between CD12-16, I'm hoping that the soy doesnt make my o happen _too_ late...I'm aware that's a possibility, but thought I'd take the chance.

I do think that next month, instead of taking soy CD5-9, I'll switch it up to CD3-7.


----------



## IceQueen86

deemarie1223 said:


> Hi everyone! Im currently on cd31 and just o'd at cd27! So im starting soy next cycle (not positive about this cycle). I also take b6 complex and progesterone after o to legthen my lp
> Im so excited to try soy! Ill be doing cd3-7 120, 120, 160, 160, 200! Hope my O is earlier next month! The past two months my cycles have been getting longer and longer ....this was my first month temping though and was do upset when i saw how late i o'd! Cant wait to hear bfp stories! !! Good luck!

Welcome :flower: i O late too , it sucksssss! GL in your tww :D


----------



## NDTaber9211

Urgh the lines on my opks are getting lighter and lighter. I know I should obsess over this since I usually have a later O (around cd19) but I was really hoping the soy would help me O sooner.


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> Urgh the lines on my opks are getting lighter and lighter. I know I should obsess over this since I usually have a later O (around cd19) but I was really hoping the soy would help me O sooner.

What does that mean? If the lines are getting lighter, does that mean u missed the o? Sorry, i'm confused...:blush:


----------



## NDTaber9211

It means the ovulation hormone the opks detect is barely there


----------



## NDTaber9211

Holy shit I got a +opk! Sorry for the cussing I am just so excited! With my tests being so light yesterday this came as a complete shock! I am also freaking out because I am only on cd12. I usually O around cd19. Looks like the soy is working! Now to go bd like crazy and hope I catch the sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## NDTaber9211

YES! :happydance: I have ewcm! I can't believe how much soy is helping me. I am feeling so positive right now! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## IceQueen86

That's great news! Keep BDing so you wouldn't miss your early O. 

AFM - i have to wait like 2 more weeks, before i will O :growlmad: :coffee: but i will just take it easy with my temping and stuff, no obsessing. Baby will come when it's time for him/her to come, no matter what we do or how hard we try :)


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> YES! :happydance: I have ewcm! I can't believe how much soy is helping me. I am feeling so positive right now! How are you ladies doing?

:dust: FX you caught the eggy!!!!:dust:


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> That's great news! Keep BDing so you wouldn't miss your early O.
> 
> AFM - i have to wait like 2 more weeks, before i will O :growlmad: :coffee: but i will just take it easy with my temping and stuff, no obsessing. Baby will come when it's time for him/her to come, no matter what we do or how hard we try :)

Ice,
You're right, and you've got a great mindset. 

BTW, have you ever used a saliva fertility monitor? This is my first full cycle of using it, and I'm loving it!!


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> Ice,
> You're right, and you've got a great mindset.
> 
> BTW, have you ever used a saliva fertility monitor? This is my first full cycle of using it, and I'm loving it!!

No i haven't even heard of it..i have heard of saliva opk tests that you can use for forever :D How does that fertility monitor work and why you love it so much?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Grrrr no O yet. The smiley faces I got were the flashy ones indicating estrogen rose. No LH surge yet :(. I would get the CBFM but it is SO expensive. Maybe after a few more months with no luck.


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> Ice,
> You're right, and you've got a great mindset.
> 
> BTW, have you ever used a saliva fertility monitor? This is my first full cycle of using it, and I'm loving it!!
> 
> No i haven't even heard of it..i have heard of saliva opk tests that you can use for forever :D How does that fertility monitor work and why you love it so much?Click to expand...

Hi Ice,

I think maybe we are talking about the same thingIts a little tube with a magnifying glass that you put saliva on. You then look through the magnifying glass.

I love love love it because it totally gave me a heads up on my o. Saturday morning was the first day I started getting partial ferning. Once I got the partial ferning, I then started using opks once a day, in the evening, to test for the o. The opks were all negative--not even a hint of color, until last night. Last night wasnt just a hint of color--it was a positive! So was this mornings opk--positive! For some reason, the last 2 cycles my opks have gone from zero (no color) to 60 (positive) so quickly! Meaning, I used to get some sort of color on the opks at a certain pointthen they gradually get darker and darker. Not lately. They go from no color-to positive. Thats how I missed the o a couple of cycles ago. I was used to getting that notice/gradual coloring to tell me o was on its way, but for some reason that stopped happening.

So the saliva monitor gave me 3 days notice before the opks. When I started getting the partial ferning, I made sure to put the BDing on overdrive lol!
Today I am CD13, so I will prob o sometime between tomorrow and Thursday (I hope I didnt just jinx myself!!). So, if I o as scheduled, then I will definitely count myself as one of the lucky few whose cycle/o wasnt pushed out by the soy. *Unless, that means that the soy didnt work for me?? *Oh well, I guess well see soon enough. Ill use the soy for 2 more cycles, and will up the dosage a bit, if this cycle results in a bfn.


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> Grrrr no O yet. The smiley faces I got were the flashy ones indicating estrogen rose. No LH surge yet :(. I would get the CBFM but it is SO expensive. Maybe after a few more months with no luck.

How annoying for you!! I guess all you can do is keep BD'ing and enjoy it. I'm sure OH will appreciate it :haha:


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> Hi Ice,
> 
> I think maybe we are talking about the same thingIts a little tube with a magnifying glass that you put saliva on. You then look through the magnifying glass.
> 
> I love love love it because it totally gave me a heads up on my o. Saturday morning was the first day I started getting partial ferning. Once I got the partial ferning, I then started using opks once a day, in the evening, to test for the o. The opks were all negative--not even a hint of color, until last night. Last night wasnt just a hint of color--it was a positive! So was this mornings opk--positive! For some reason, the last 2 cycles my opks have gone from zero (no color) to 60 (positive) so quickly! Meaning, I used to get some sort of color on the opks at a certain pointthen they gradually get darker and darker. Not lately. They go from no color-to positive. Thats how I missed the o a couple of cycles ago. I was used to getting that notice/gradual coloring to tell me o was on its way, but for some reason that stopped happening.
> 
> So the saliva monitor gave me 3 days notice before the opks. When I started getting the partial ferning, I made sure to put the BDing on overdrive lol!
> Today I am CD13, so I will prob o sometime between tomorrow and Thursday (I hope I didnt just jinx myself!!). So, if I o as scheduled, then I will definitely count myself as one of the lucky few whose cycle/o wasnt pushed out by the soy. *Unless, that means that the soy didnt work for me?? *Oh well, I guess well see soon enough. Ill use the soy for 2 more cycles, and will up the dosage a bit, if this cycle results in a bfn.

Yes looks like we talked about the same thing hehehe. I don't even mess with opk's anymore i will just go with my CM and CP. I wish i could O so early, i'm CD13 and i have no signs of O yet :D I have decided that this will be my last round of soy. Next cycle i will go ahead and try Vitex again. 

Just because you O around the same time you usually do doesn't mean that soy didn't work for you. You might get a stronger O ;) Hopefully you don't need anymore soy after this cycle :D


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ice,
> 
> I think maybe we are talking about the same thingIts a little tube with a magnifying glass that you put saliva on. You then look through the magnifying glass.
> 
> I love love love it because it totally gave me a heads up on my o. Saturday morning was the first day I started getting partial ferning. Once I got the partial ferning, I then started using opks once a day, in the evening, to test for the o. The opks were all negative--not even a hint of color, until last night. Last night wasnt just a hint of color--it was a positive! So was this mornings opk--positive! For some reason, the last 2 cycles my opks have gone from zero (no color) to 60 (positive) so quickly! Meaning, I used to get some sort of color on the opks at a certain pointthen they gradually get darker and darker. Not lately. They go from no color-to positive. Thats how I missed the o a couple of cycles ago. I was used to getting that notice/gradual coloring to tell me o was on its way, but for some reason that stopped happening.
> 
> So the saliva monitor gave me 3 days notice before the opks. When I started getting the partial ferning, I made sure to put the BDing on overdrive lol!
> Today I am CD13, so I will prob o sometime between tomorrow and Thursday (I hope I didnt just jinx myself!!). So, if I o as scheduled, then I will definitely count myself as one of the lucky few whose cycle/o wasnt pushed out by the soy. *Unless, that means that the soy didnt work for me?? *Oh well, I guess well see soon enough. Ill use the soy for 2 more cycles, and will up the dosage a bit, if this cycle results in a bfn.
> 
> Yes looks like we talked about the same thing hehehe. I don't even mess with opk's anymore i will just go with my CM and CP. I wish i could O so early, i'm CD13 and i have no signs of O yet :D I have decided that this will be my last round of soy. Next cycle i will go ahead and try Vitex again.
> 
> Just because you O around the same time you usually do doesn't mean that soy didn't work for you. You might get a stronger O ;) Hopefully you don't need anymore soy after this cycle :DClick to expand...


Thanks! Hopefully you get your bfp and dont have to use the vitex again! :dust:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Meli what's the name of the saliva thing u are using?


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> Meli what's the name of the saliva thing u are using?

It's called Fertile Focus saliva ovulation test. I bought it from earlypregnancytests.com

It cost $27.95, and $3 shipping fee. I found an online promo code for 10%off, so I ended up paying $30 for it. It arrived pretty quickly, within 4 business days or so.


----------



## BeautifulD

I didn't really get on with the saliva microscope :wacko: the cbfm is great! I got mine from ebay for £30 I was ruthless with the bidding :haha:


----------



## Meli_H

BeautifulD said:


> I didn't really get on with the saliva microscope :wacko: the cbfm is great! I got mine from ebay for £30 I was ruthless with the bidding :haha:

Yah, it took me a couple of weeks to figure it out. I started using it in the middle of my cycle and was really confused. I decided to give it a chance for one month. I'm glad I did because the next month, it all became much clearer for me.


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> Thanks! Hopefully you get your bfp and dont have to use the vitex again! :dust:

Thanks i hope so too, last night i saw in my dream a positive hpt and that i was pregnant OMG i wish it would come true :haha:
Did you O already? i see you have only 3 temps there ...


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Hopefully you get your bfp and dont have to use the vitex again! :dust:
> 
> Thanks i hope so too, last night i saw in my dream a positive hpt and that i was pregnant OMG i wish it would come true :haha:
> Did you O already? i see you have only 3 temps there ...Click to expand...

that's a cool dream! 
Yah, I meant to start temping on Saturday but I totally forgot until it was too late. I _think_ I will o today, I guess I will know for sure when I see tomorrow's temp. FX! I'd like at least one day off from BD'ing lol!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Still no positive opk for me... Getting a bit bummed. It's looking like soy didn't help move my O day up. Maybe the soy will make me have a strong O... feeling a bit pessimistic right now.


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> Still no positive opk for me... Getting a bit bummed. It's looking like soy didn't help move my O day up. Maybe the soy will make me have a strong O... feeling a bit pessimistic right now.

Well, that stinks! FX you have a strong O. It remains to be seen how it works for me, but I'm planning to keep using it for a couple more cycles, regardless of whether or not I see a difference this cycle.

What about you?


----------



## NDTaber9211

same. Usually I have an annovulatory month every other cycle so I want to see if the soy makes me O then.


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> same. Usually I have an annovulatory month every other cycle so I want to see if the soy makes me O then.

I'm keeping my FX for you!!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Hi Ice and NDTaber, *

How are you ladies doing?

*NDTaber,*

Any sign of o yet??

*AFM,*

I am pretty sure that I od on Tuesday CD13 (although FF hasnt confirmed it), making me 2dpo today. I usually have O day between CD12 and CD16, so it didnt push out my o. I have to say that thus far, I havent really felt any real difference in having taken the soy. One thing I did notice is that on the days I took the soy, even though I took it at night, I had a headache the next day, and they lasted pretty much all day. They werent bad enough to take painkillers, but they were very annoying (but worth it for an enhanced chance to catch the egg)!

I havent gotten any out of the ordinary ovarian twinges or anything. The only thing different I can see so far is that the day that I od, I had a heavy uterine feeling, which I normally dont get. I also had a weird stomach that day--you know, gastric issues? I hope that was due to an overload of hormones/eggs popping lol! 

This cycle I took soy CD5-9, 120/120/160/160/200. Ive decided if I dont catch the egg, next cycle I will take soy CD3-7, 160/160/160/200/200. 
Anyways, trying to stay positive until at least 11dpo, and well see what my temps do then.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hopefully u o'd! 

No O for me :wacko: I did have a bunch of ewcm yesterday and the opklines were darker today so fingers crossed.


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hopefully u o'd!
> 
> No O for me :wacko: I did have a bunch of ewcm yesterday and the opklines were darker today so fingers crossed.

omg! That sounds good! Hopefully that egg pops out SOON!


----------



## roopachoo

Hi Guys, I am really stressed and panicking. Shockingly I got a BFP yesterday at 10DPO- my luteal phase is usually 10 days long and the follicular phase of my chart this month has been AWFUL so really didn't expect it- but I did start taking the aspirin, Vit C & D, CoQ10 after O so am thinking maybe this has helped? 

However today my HPT is lighter than yesterdays, and with my last pregnancy the lines at this stage were v dark, and got progressively darker. So I'm worried it's a progesterone issue to do with my short luteal phase. Does anyone have any ideas what I can do? My doc won't give me progesterone, so I've ebayed some (cyclogest pessaries) and praying desperately that it arrives tomorrow. Have also order Emirita Progest cream. Am really clutching at straws.

Has anyone read AngelBumps Fertility Protocol?

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

she recommends 500mg B6 for the 2WW and early pregnancy for progesterone, but prefaces the recommendation with loads of caveats as it is a very high dosage. I've been taking her recommended dosage in my B Complex in the hope it will help my progesterone, which was measured at 36 at 8DPO (for my CD21 bloods). 

Any suggestions really gratefully received. Just want to hold on to my bean.


----------



## BeautifulD

36 is really good hun! try not to panic... It could be that the hpt didn't have as much dye in it or urine was more diluted than before. Please for the love of god cancel that progesterone order! you have no idea what's actually in them and could be doing more harm than good. 

My fmu was ALWAYS different so I stopped testing and got better results with smu :thumbup: 

Congratulations honey :hugs:


----------



## IceQueen86

*MeliH* - you need to give me this CD13 O :haha: maybe that 200mg or 160mg was too much for you and that's why you had a headache the next day. Same thing happened to me when i took 200mg. With 160mg i have no headaches.

*NDTaber *- very good signs, you must be very close to O now :thumbup:

*roopachoo* - sorry can't help you much with that but you def should try this natural progesterone cream, it might help if your prog. levels are low.

*AFM* - nothing new to boring me lol :D Hoping to O even earlier than i did last cycle. By the time i O, you guys will be on your second round of O already unless it will be your lucky month that ends with bfp :)


----------



## Wytrease

Well ladies I o'ed 2 days later this cycle I think it's because I just messed everything up this cycle I didn't finish my soy and I missed a few days of my vitamins due to me being ill but if we don't get pregnant this month I will be back on schedule with my soy and my other vitamins. GOOD LUCK ladies I hope you all get that beautiful BFP soon


----------



## NDTaber9211

YES! Positive OPK! Finally! :happydance: I literally started dancing when I saw the pos:haha: Now to actually O and have my temps confirm.


----------



## Meli_H

*NDTaber*

Yay! Now, get to :sex:

*Roopachoo,*

Congrats on your bfp!!! Im sorry but I dont have any suggestions to offer. Hopefully BeautifulD is right when she says maybe your urine was diluted!

*Ice,*

Now Im thinking that I actually od on Weds CD14 and Im 2dpo today. I guess FF will confirm it after I enter tomorrows temps.

Maybe youre right about the soy and the headaches. I will see how the rest of the cycle goes before I decide what Ill take next month if needed! -- [just trying to keep PMA] ! 

FX that your o is even earlier than last months!!

*Wytrease,*

It looks like youre 2dpo and od on CD13, correct? Thats a good o date, as far as I know. It doesnt sound as if you messed anything up by not finishing your soy. Then again, what do I know? Im new at this soy stuff!


----------



## minuet

Hi ladies do you mind if I join? 

I have PCOS and on metformin, and the doctor wanted to start me on Clomid right away, but I wanted to try something more natural first.

So now that AF finally started, I am doing soy CD 3-8. 120mg, 120, 120, 160mg, 160mg.

The only problem is today we found out that hubby had a relapse with his testicular cancer, so he'll have to do chemo. :( So chances are if I actually ovulate, it'll be while he's doing chemo.
So I'm not sure if we'll be able to BD at all! :( I am so sad and upset that the cancer came back AND at the worst possible time.

Still continuing the soy because I want to see if it makes my body ovulate.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh minuet I am so sorry. My husband was diagnosed with hodgkins lymphoma the first time we decided to try. I know how soul crushing it is to have someone u love go thorough such a difficult time. Message me anytime u ever need someone go talk to.:hugs: I'll keep u both in my thoughts. I hope the soy helps u o. It's always good to have a game plan when the time is right.


----------



## minuet

NDTaber9211 said:


> Oh minuet I am so sorry. My husband was diagnosed with hodgkins lymphoma the first time we decided to try. I know how soul crushing it is to have someone u love go thorough such a difficult time. Message me anytime u ever need someone go talk to.:hugs: I'll keep u both in my thoughts. I hope the soy helps u o. It's always good to have a game plan when the time is right.

Wow so sorry to hear that, that must have been so difficult for you! Thank you for the encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

It definitely was hard but he pulled through and is doing great. Just had a clean check up scan Wednesday. Fx your Dh sails through his chemo and u guys are blessed with a beautiful baby.


----------



## IceQueen86

My temps are weird this cycle. I wonder what can cause so low temps that i have had in the last few days. Room temp etc has been the same :shrug:


----------



## BeautifulD

Ice I would always get super low temps the day before O sometimes even a few days before


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Ice I would always get super low temps the day before O sometimes even a few days before

Interesting. Not sure if that's the case for me since im just CD19, but it would be great if that is the reason for my super low temps :D So if you had these low temps before O, did they shoot up after O or did they rise slowly?


----------



## BeautifulD

Again it would depend... I would see a significant rise the day after O though most times


----------



## BeautifulD

Just had a looksy at your chart and it looks like yesterday may well have been o day :happydance:


----------



## NDTaber9211

My temps are always low. I guess I am just naturally cooler then everyone. I never got my low temp before O. I think that was because I ovulated during the day so my temps never caught it. The temp shot up after o for me. I've seen charts with a slow rise O temp though.


----------



## IceQueen86

Well if i did O yesterday then that's some seriously early O for me! Let's see what kind of temp i will get tomorrow. You girls got me all excited now LOL :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

I have everything crossed for higher temps tomorrow for you hun :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

FX crossed for you! :dust:
keep us posted


----------



## IceQueen86

Thanks but i don't think i O'd. Today temp went up only by 2 degrees and now my temp is in normal range. And still having spotting :dohh:


----------



## BeautifulD

I'd still say you have od honey! another great rise today... Try not to compare to previous month as every month is different I bet if you put another temp in tomorrow you would get ur crosshairs... spotting could well be ovulation spotting :) X


----------



## Meli_H

*Minuet,*

Sorry to hear of DHs diagnosis. I hope he recovers soon and yall can get back on the babymaking train!

*Ice,*

I hope Beautiful D is right and youll get your crosshairs tomorrow! 

*Nichole,*

Howre you doing? Are you SS yet?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was ss yesterday but nothing is happening today. I had dull cramps/pressure all day and my bbs were feeling weird off and on. I am feeling pretty tired today but I don't think I slept that well last night.


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> I was ss yesterday but nothing is happening today. I had dull cramps/pressure all day and my bbs were feeling weird off and on. I am feeling pretty tired today but I don't think I slept that well last night.

*Nichole,*

You sound like I did those days! I'm wondering if that means that we had a 'stronger o'. FX!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Maybe! You having any symptoms now?


----------



## Meli_H

*Nichole,*

Not really....the only thing that's verifiable (and not in my cuckoo head) is that my temps are a little higher this cycle. But, they do say that every month is different, right? So I'm not getting excited until 11dpo. That's when my temps start dropping, like clockwork. If my temps haven't started dropping by 11dpo, then I'll get excited. Just trying to have no expectations, because I've had 'perfect' temps and charts before, then zilch!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I stop temping after o confirmation. Temping during the tww makes me crazy. I would read way into things.


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> I stop temping after o confirmation. Temping during the tww makes me crazy. I would read way into things.

I know what you mean. I should probably start temping after o also!!


----------



## IceQueen86

*BeautifulD* - You are right about cycle differences. Once again have to wait until tomorrow to find out :D

*Meli* - your temps look really great! :)

*NDTaber* - i was thinking about not charting either after O. I think i would be more stress free, other wise i will obsess over every temp :haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've noticed that I am getting pimples on my face. That usually only happens right before AF or I am extremely stressed. I don't feel stressed and AF is no where near coming so... idk... SS! lol


----------



## IceQueen86

NDTaber9211 said:


> I've noticed that I am getting pimples on my face. That usually only happens right before AF or I am extremely stressed. I don't feel stressed and AF is no where near coming so... idk... SS! lol

OMG FX and tons of :dust:


----------



## NDTaber9211

thanks but it is probably just a coincidence. I am just getting my hopes up.


----------



## minuet

Meli_H said:


> *Minuet,*
> 
> Sorry to hear of DHs diagnosis. I hope he recovers soon and yall can get back on the babymaking train!

Thank you. I'm afraid we are out though. He starts chemo on Monday and we cannot do unprotected BD for a year after that. I am beyond crushed.
Besides all the worry and concern over his health and long term effects of chemo...
I had literally finally just started getting my body back on track. Started getting periods, first cycle of soy - very hopefully that soy would make me ovulate this cycle. And now, Monday is the last day we can DTD. So I have to ovulate by next Wednesday/Thursday to even have a chance.

Otherwise. It means waiting a few months and trying IUI with his banked stuff from last year's surgery. I hate the thought of that though, how it doesn't always work, is costly..... :(

It's all around very very upsetting.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so sorry hun. Banking sperm and using that to conceive is ridiculously expensive. We couldn't afford it so we waited the year. Actually we were told 6 months but we had no luck and it turned into the year. I wish you and your DH the best of luck and I will be praying for you guys. Like I said before, message me anytime if u need someone to talk to. I know all about dealing with DH going through chemo and the emotional and physical toll it takes on both of you.:hugs:


----------



## minuet

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am so sorry hun. Banking sperm and using that to conceive is ridiculously expensive. We couldn't afford it so we waited the year. Actually we were told 6 months but we had no luck and it turned into the year. I wish you and your DH the best of luck and I will be praying for you guys. Like I said before, message me anytime if u need someone to talk to. I know all about dealing with DH going through chemo and the emotional and physical toll it takes on both of you.:hugs:

Thank you. I appreciate the support. Chances are we will end up having to wait like you guys due to finances. Its just as I told hubby tonight, I don't think I can handle that emotionally. This past year the emotional part of this has just grown harder and harder, and now when I was SO close..... maybe it is unsensitive of me to be so upset about babies when we're facing chemo. 
Its just I'm at the point now I can't enjoy babies or seeing pregnant women because it just cuts me to the core. And I don't know how I can keep on like this. Am I crazy?


----------



## NDTaber9211

No you aren't crazy. It's in our DNA to crave having babies. You had your plans so crazily screwed up that you haven't really had time to switch gears from baby making to chemo. Just try to not think about it and concentrate on your husband getting better. So easier said then done I know.


----------



## IceQueen86

No O for me, temp dropped again to 96.76F. I don't understand what's going on, why my temps dropped like that :nope:


----------



## IceQueen86

minuet said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the support. Chances are we will end up having to wait like you guys due to finances. Its just as I told hubby tonight, I don't think I can handle that emotionally. This past year the emotional part of this has just grown harder and harder, and now when I was SO close..... maybe it is unsensitive of me to be so upset about babies when we're facing chemo.
> Its just I'm at the point now I can't enjoy babies or seeing pregnant women because it just cuts me to the core. And I don't know how I can keep on like this. Am I crazy?

Sorry to hear about your situation :( Hopefully your hubby will get better soon and you guys can start planning :flower:

PS! I have been struggling with my cycles for a long time and i feel the same way about seeing babies and pregnant women. So if you think that this makes you crazy then i am crazy too :flower:


----------



## Meli_H

minuet said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> *Minuet,*
> 
> Sorry to hear of DHs diagnosis. I hope he recovers soon and yall can get back on the babymaking train!
> 
> Thank you. I'm afraid we are out though. He starts chemo on Monday and we cannot do unprotected BD for a year after that. I am beyond crushed.
> Besides all the worry and concern over his health and long term effects of chemo...
> I had literally finally just started getting my body back on track. Started getting periods, first cycle of soy - very hopefully that soy would make me ovulate this cycle. And now, Monday is the last day we can DTD. So I have to ovulate by next Wednesday/Thursday to even have a chance.
> 
> Otherwise. It means waiting a few months and trying IUI with his banked stuff from last year's surgery. I hate the thought of that though, how it doesn't always work, is costly..... :(
> 
> It's all around very very upsetting.Click to expand...

*Minuet*,

I'm sorry but I really dont know what to say...I am so sorry to hear that your worst fears have been realized! It sounds like Nichole has great insight to offer you, being as she (unfortunately) has been through the same situation. I am sure that she will get her BFP very soon and have a H&H 9 months. She will serve as an inspiration for you and your future babymaking.

In the meantime, try to be strong for your DH sake. Sending you lots of strength and patience and perseverance. You and your DH will get through this and be stronger as a result.

BIG :hug:


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> No O for me, temp dropped again to 96.76F. I don't understand what's going on, why my temps dropped like that :nope:

*Ice,*


I'm sorry that I dont have any insight to offer you. All I know is that I think the saliva monitor will def help you. It really helps to get advance notice of the 0-this current cycle, I got the heads up on the monitor on Saturday morning, so I ramped up the BD that day. I ended up o'ing on Wednesday. Had I not had the heads up on Saturday, I prob would have waited to ramp up the BD'ing on Sunday or Monday and missed a couple of days during my fertile period.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ice- maybe you are having an anovulatory month? When do you usually O?


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> I'm sorry that I dont have any insight to offer you. All I know is that I think the saliva monitor will def help you. It really helps to get advance notice of the 0-this current cycle, I got the heads up on the monitor on Saturday morning, so I ramped up the BD that day. I ended up o'ing on Wednesday. Had I not had the heads up on Saturday, I prob would have waited to ramp up the BD'ing on Sunday or Monday and missed a couple of days during my fertile period.

I have to think about getting it :D Usually i go buy CM and CP, my CP was disappeared CD18 but i had no EWMC, so i was like i don't think i'm gonna O yet. But since my temps dropped so much i thought that maybe i will O :haha: I'm not mad that i didn't O yet, just wondering what could have caused these temp drops below normal.




NDTaber9211 said:


> Ice- maybe you are having an anovulatory month? When do you usually O?

I'm a late O'er , so i have time. FF says i should O next week. Was hoping to O earlier but oh well... Have to research and come up with a new plan to regulate my cycles and stop that mid cycle spotting.


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that I dont have any insight to offer you. All I know is that I think the saliva monitor will def help you. It really helps to get advance notice of the 0-this current cycle, I got the heads up on the monitor on Saturday morning, so I ramped up the BD that day. I ended up o'ing on Wednesday. Had I not had the heads up on Saturday, I prob would have waited to ramp up the BD'ing on Sunday or Monday and missed a couple of days during my fertile period.
> 
> I have to think about getting it :D Usually i go buy CM and CP, my CP was disappeared CD18 but i had no EWMC, so i was like i don't think i'm gonna O yet. But since my temps dropped so much i thought that maybe i will O :haha: I'm not mad that i didn't O yet, just wondering what could have caused these temp drops below normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Ice- maybe you are having an anovulatory month? When do you usually O?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a late O'er , so i have time. FF says i should O next week. Was hoping to O earlier but oh well... Have to research and come up with a new plan to regulate my cycles and stop that mid cycle spotting.Click to expand...

Ice,
Ok, that makes sense...


----------



## minuet

IceQueen86 said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation :( Hopefully your hubby will get better soon and you guys can start planning :flower:
> 
> PS! I have been struggling with my cycles for a long time and i feel the same way about seeing babies and pregnant women. So if you think that this makes you crazy then i am crazy too :flower:

Thank you. I'm glad I'm not the only crazy one! And I am so sorry that your temp dropped again.

I know how incredibly deflating it is to keep thinking ovulation happened and then get a temp drop again. :(
Let's hope SI is the secret ingredient for you!


----------



## minuet

Meli_H said:


> I'm sorry but I really dont know what to say...I am so sorry to hear that your worst fears have been realized! It sounds like Nichole has great insight to offer you, being as she (unfortunately) has been through the same situation. I am sure that she will get her BFP very soon and have a H&H 9 months. She will serve as an inspiration for you and your future babymaking.
> 
> In the meantime, try to be strong for your DH sake. Sending you lots of strength and patience and perseverance. You and your DH will get through this and be stronger as a result.
> 
> BIG :hug:

 It's ok, you don't have to try and say something. It just helps to have somewhere to say what I'm feeling. 
Yes, it also helps that Nicole has been there, but I would have never wished that on her or anyone!
She is sweet and I hope she gets her BFP very quickly! And you as well of course. :)
We will indeed be stronger. If nothing else all these trials are making us a strong couple relationship wise and that is worth a great deal to me. 

:hugs:


----------



## minuet

This is my last shot at naturally TTC for at least 6 months, and I haven't given up hope on the month.
I have a chance if I ovulate even as late as next Wednesday, and we're covering our bases with BDing until then; as his chemo starts bright and early Monday morning. 
Today I only saw EWCM in the morning once, and usually I have tons of it so I wonder if that is a good sign or not. The great debate : is soy doing anything or not? Please body, for once in your life, ovulate!
I really wish I'd have known about this earlier, as I'd have risked the Clomid and maybe had a better shot at it. But such is life.
The doctor said we have to wait a year to try, but we'll do an SA at 6 months and see how healthy things are and go from there.


----------



## NDTaber9211

minuet said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I really dont know what to say...I am so sorry to hear that your worst fears have been realized! It sounds like Nichole has great insight to offer you, being as she (unfortunately) has been through the same situation. I am sure that she will get her BFP very soon and have a H&H 9 months. She will serve as an inspiration for you and your future babymaking.
> 
> In the meantime, try to be strong for your DH sake. Sending you lots of strength and patience and perseverance. You and your DH will get through this and be stronger as a result.
> 
> BIG :hug:
> 
> It's ok, you don't have to try and say something. It just helps to have somewhere to say what I'm feeling.
> Yes, it also helps that Nicole has been there, but I would have never wished that on her or anyone!
> She is sweet and I hope she gets her BFP very quickly! And you as well of course. :)
> We will indeed be stronger. If nothing else all these trials are making us a strong couple relationship wise and that is worth a great deal to me.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks ladies, I hope you are right! We have been trying off and on for 2 years now. It would be lovely to get that BFP.

It's a horrible thing to go through cancer/chemo or know someone who does but using your unfortunate experience to help other people is a silver lining. If I could make that awful situation any easier in some way I am down for it. Hopefully you catch the egg before he starts chemo! It would give him another thing to fight for. All the luck in the world to you. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## IceQueen86

minuet said:


> This is my last shot at naturally TTC for at least 6 months, and I haven't given up hope on the month.
> I have a chance if I ovulate even as late as next Wednesday, and we're covering our bases with BDing until then; as his chemo starts bright and early Monday morning.
> Today I only saw EWCM in the morning once, and usually I have tons of it so I wonder if that is a good sign or not. The great debate : is soy doing anything or not? Please body, for once in your life, ovulate!
> I really wish I'd have known about this earlier, as I'd have risked the Clomid and maybe had a better shot at it. But such is life.
> The doctor said we have to wait a year to try, but we'll do an SA at 6 months and see how healthy things are and go from there.

Even if you see it once it's a good sign. I have had few cycles were i saw ewmc only once in the morning the day i ovulated. Just cos punch of it don't come out, don't mean you don't have much inside. If you see ewmc that means you are already very fertile ;) So you better get busy to make sure your not gonna miss it in case you will O :thumbup:


----------



## minuet

IceQueen86 said:


> Even if you see it once it's a good sign. I have had few cycles were i saw ewmc only once in the morning the day i ovulated. Just cos punch of it don't come out, don't mean you don't have much inside. If you see ewmc that means you are already very fertile ;) So you better get busy to make sure your not gonna miss it in case you will O :thumbup:

Well, since I have PCOS I get EWCM all cycle long so unfortunately seeing EWCM doesn't mean I'm fertile. But I take it as meaning that anyway and act on it. :)

Unfortunately my temp went up again today, I was really hoping it would keep going down. :( 

We are covering our bases with BD though anyway just in case.


----------



## IceQueen86

minuet said:


> Well, since I have PCOS I get EWCM all cycle long so unfortunately seeing EWCM doesn't mean I'm fertile. But I take it as meaning that anyway and act on it. :)
> 
> Unfortunately my temp went up again today, I was really hoping it would keep going down. :(
> 
> We are covering our bases with BD though anyway just in case.

Ahh then that's not gonna help you much :) FX that you will O soon!


----------



## lamago

Did you get random pains when using soy?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Besides af cramps I had no pains with soy


----------



## lamago

It's my first cycle and I'm getting so much ewcm and pains. Hope everything works out ok.


----------



## minuet

The soy seems to have dried up my EWCM. Because I have PCOS I get EWCM every single day, but not this cycle. 
The two days marked on my chart were just once in the mornings, and nothing the rest of the day.
We've been BDing anyway since he starts chemo tomorrow, but with no EWCM making an appearance I'm thinking the soy affected it. 

I'm hoping that just maaaaaybe it's finally happening today, even with negative OPKs. I was terrribly moody all yesterday, just grumpy/angry/sad/upset. And it wasn't just from everything going on with spouse, it was mood swings. 
And today, suddenly, I'm having really tender breasts. 
Apparently mood swings/emotional and tender breasts are ovulation signs.

Please let that be true! 
Wednesday I'm hoping to do an ultrasound to see if anything is going on.


----------



## IceQueen86

lamago said:


> It's my first cycle and I'm getting so much ewcm and pains. Hope everything works out ok.

Welcome and GL! :flower:


----------



## minuet

So nervous! No EWCM the past few days, but lowest temp yet this morning. So hoping it shoots high and stays high tomorrow!

How is everyone else doing on Soy?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't know if the soy did anything for me. I o'd the same day as usual, everything seemed the same. I am just sitting here in the 2ww waiting to start testing. My bbs are getting sore and my nips have been feeling weird. My LP is only 12 days so AF will be here soon so it could just be pms. I hate not knowing whats going on.


----------



## minuet

I'm sorry Nicole :( That tww has got to be rough! I hope those are good signs for you and not just stupid pms. *hug*


----------



## Meli_H

minuet said:


> So nervous! No EWCM the past few days, but lowest temp yet this morning. So hoping it shoots high and stays high tomorrow!
> 
> How is everyone else doing on Soy?

Hi everyone,

So far soy has affected my temps. They have been much higher than they have ever been. Yesterday, 10dpo, i had such a terrible headache. Last time i had such a headache, it was when i was pg last year.
today is 11dpo. I tested this morning and bfn :nope:
:growlmad:

Nichole,
hope those are good signs for u!

Minuet,
hope u catch the egg!


----------



## minuet

*Meli* Thanks, I hope there is an egg to catch!

And your chart looks terrific! I hope you get a BFP soon.


----------



## Meli_H

minuet said:


> *Meli* Thanks, I hope there is an egg to catch!
> 
> And your chart looks terrific! I hope you get a BFP soon.

Thanks. Not hopeful cuz u would think that by 11dpo a line would come up, but nope.

My ovaries arent off the hook. Next time i will up the soy dosage. Take that, stupid ovaries :haha:


----------



## topkittycat

Hi ladies, dh and I are currently ttcing number 2 atm. Num 1 we ttc'd for 2 years. We have currently been ttcing for 9 months now. Im halfway threw a cycle atm *thinking* im on "o" day today, but if nothing comes of this cycle im looking at trying this soy that everyone is talking about. 

Could someone give me the run down of what to look for at the herbalist and how to take it? I read somewhere that 50mg of soy is only equivalent to 25mg of clomid, so for it to even out you would need to take 100mg for 50mg?? Am I on the right path or going astray? Thanks for all advice tips and info in advance!! 
And good luck to you all.

Ps I have pcos so im not sure if I ovulate and if I do , when.....


----------



## IceQueen86

FX for you Nicole and minuet! 

*Meli *- your chart looks great, i have a feeling that you are going to get your bfp this cycle :D Wait few more days before you test again, maybe you don't have enough pregnancy hormone yet, plus your temps are super high and your chart looks nothing like your last cycle chart :D Sorry about your headache tho, i hate headaches :( If i remember right you said you are drinking raspberry leaf tea ..when in your cycle and how many tsp and cups do you drink in a day? I was researching it and i think i will add that to my new ttc plan. I think my uterine lining might be weak, cos of the spotting and i read it can raise your estrogen levels, which i need to O earlier.
*
Topkitty* - welcome to soy thread! You are right about clomid and soy doses. That's what the women say. You have to take it in the beginning of your cycle: CD1-5, CD2-6, CD3-7 or CD5-9. If you take it earlier then you will have more eggs, if you take it later then you will have one more mature egg.
Many women start with small doses like 80mg a day and then increase the dose in the last days. I went with the bigger dose the first cycle, started with 160mg and last 2 days took 200mg which gave me a bad headache. Side effect from too high dose. This cycle the max i took was 160mg and i had no headaches. So you just have to test it yourself what doses are the best for you ;)

*AFM* - ok i don't know now if higher dose of maca gave me these weird temps i had before, i lowered my maca dose and now my temps have been all nice - check out my chart. Still waiting to see some O signs :coffee:


----------



## Meli_H

*Ice,*

Thanks for the pma, but I tested again this morning 12dpo and bfn :nope: :growlmad::growlmad: 

I really think these high temps are a result of the soy and not cuz of a bfp&#8230;.not to mention I have not had any cramping, sore bb&#8217;s, nada! Just a horrendous headache on 10dpo and much less intense headache 11dpo.

I drink raspberry tea from af until o. I drink 1 cup each night, but it&#8217;s the strong stuff. I buy the herbs from Chinatown and brew it myself. When I get a chance, I&#8217;m going back to buy some nettle tea from them. I understand nettle tea is safe to drink throughout the whole cycle.

I&#8217;m planning to up my soy dosage next cycle. Is it safe to take pain meds for the resulting headaches? 

I just went this morning to have blood drawn to check my thyoid levels because I think they are all messed up, and have scheduled an endometrial biopsy for next week to see if I have any polyps that could be causing my spotting during the luteal phase.

That&#8217;s weird about your temps. You&#8217;ve never had flat temps like those the last few days, have you?

*Topkitty,*

GL! I bought my soy isoflavones from Walmart. $6 for the bottle.

*Nichole,*

How are you doing?

*Minuet,*

How are you? Looks like your temps DID shoot up today!!?


----------



## Mrs A

I took 200mg soy isoflavones cd 2-6. This is my 2nd cycle, am currently waiting or af to show and am having bfn's even though af is due today. :grr:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am feeling down and out :(. I just don't feel confident with this cycle anymore. AF is suppose to be here in 3 days and the only sign I have is my tender bbs. I usually get that right before O though. I hate feeling so down. I really thought this month was going to be my month.


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am feeling down and out :(. I just don't feel confident with this cycle anymore. AF is suppose to be here in 3 days and the only sign I have is my tender bbs. I usually get that right before O though. I hate feeling so down. I really thought this month was going to be my month.

I know what you mean....but I've just accepted the fact that this wasn't my month. It stinks because had I caught the egg, edd would have been 12/25!
sigh......

wait, did you say you have tender bbs but usually get that right before o? That's a promising sign, right??


----------



## Meli_H

Mrs A said:


> I took 200mg soy isoflavones cd 2-6. This is my 2nd cycle, am currently waiting or af to snow and am having bfp's even though af is due today. :grr:

Did you say you got your bfp? If so, congrats!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

You are gettign bfp Mrs a?

Sucks this month isnt ours Meli. I am trying to hold out hope because we arent out until :witch: shows. 

I have anovulatory problems so I am terrified I wont be able to try again for 2 1/2 months. If next month is anovulatory, the cycle alsts anywhere from 45-60 days and then I have another 19 days to wait for o. Ugh


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> You are gettign bfp Mrs a?
> 
> Sucks this month isnt ours Meli. I am trying to hold out hope because we arent out until :witch: shows.
> 
> I have anovulatory problems so I am terrified I wont be able to try again for 2 1/2 months. If next month is anovulatory, the cycle alsts anywhere from 45-60 days and then I have another 19 days to wait for o. Ugh

*wait,* did you say that right now you have tender bbs, but usually only get that right before o? That's a promising sign, right??!!! 

Let's stay positive that you did catch the egg! your tender bb's sound promising!!


----------



## IceQueen86

Girls you are not out before AF shows. I'm still keeping my FX for you!

*Meli *- I want to brew it myself too. As for painkillers i took them when i got a headache from soy. But if you might be pregnant then take Tylenol, this had to be safe during the pregnancy. Do you usually get sore boobs and cramping? If so and you don't get it now can be a good sign. Everything that is different from normal cycles can be a good sign. 
I had some flatter temps last cycle when i started taking 1/4 tsp maca like a week before O. I have to keep it up to see if this is the cause. I don't mind it tho, my whole cycle should be like that, then a little dip before o and then temp spike..that would be perfect :D


----------



## NDTaber9211

Crud did I say before o? I meant to write before AF. Tenders bbs is my number 1 pms sign usually.


----------



## Mrs A

No, I'm due af today, and all I'm getting are bfn and no af, although I do only have a 25 day cycle


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Girls you are not out before AF shows. I'm still keeping my FX for you!
> 
> *Meli *- I want to brew it myself too. As for painkillers i took them when i got a headache from soy. But if you might be pregnant then take Tylenol, this had to be safe during the pregnancy. Do you usually get sore boobs and cramping? If so and you don't get it now can be a good sign. Everything that is different from normal cycles can be a good sign.
> I had some flatter temps last cycle when i started taking 1/4 tsp maca like a week before O. I have to keep it up to see if this is the cause. I don't mind it tho, my whole cycle should be like that, then a little dip before o and then temp spike..that would be perfect :D

*Ice,*

the raspberry leaf tea is called Fu Pen Zi in chinese. Do you have a Chinatown where you live? I also want to buy safflower (Hong Hua) and apricot seed (Tao Reu) herbs for blood stasis/stagnant uterus. I'm realizing that I need to find my way to Chinatown stat lol!

The only thing different with my current cycle, and all previous cycles are my high temps. I usually don't get sore bbs, sometimes get cramps 2-3 days before af, but not always. I did get a horrible headache on CD10, but I'm thinking that maybe I didnt drink enough water that day and was dehydrated.

That sounds like a good plan, to test your theory and start taking the maca again and seeing if your temps level off again.


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> Crud did I say before o? I meant to write before AF. Tenders bbs is my number 1 pms sign usually.

Oh, I see.....


----------



## Meli_H

Mrs A said:


> No, I'm due af today, and all I'm getting are bfn and no af, although I do only have a 25 day cycle


oh, sorry to hear that...hope af stays away!!


----------



## minuet

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am feeling down and out :(. I just don't feel confident with this cycle anymore. AF is suppose to be here in 3 days and the only sign I have is my tender bbs. I usually get that right before O though. I hate feeling so down. I really thought this month was going to be my month.

I'm sorry :( Stupid hormones. When we want symptoms they give us none, and when we have symptoms then we wonder what they mean!
That TWW can drive you crazy, but try not to give up yet.


----------



## minuet

Meli_H said:


> *Minuet,*
> 
> How are you? Looks like your temps DID shoot up today!!?

I guess it is totally possible that the soy is giving you high temps since I've heard that clomid can do that for some ladies. BUT I still think you have an awesome chart and might get some good news soon! 12DPO is still very early as most ladies don't get BFPs until they are a week late!

Yes, my temp did go up, but it likes to do that to me a lot and shoot back down. It shot up CD11 too, and then dropped again. So I'm not hoping for much. I'll still be disappointed when I read that low temp in the morning though.


----------



## Meli_H

My temp dropped today and I feel the witch cackling in the corner. As if thats not bad enough, I slept horribly wrong last night and my neck/right shoulder and arm are so sore. I can barely move them. 

In the meantime, I need to figure out my plan for next cycle. I am scheduled for an endometrial biopsy (to search for polyps, in an attempt to find out the reason for my spotting throughout the luteal phase) next Weds, which, according to FF, I should be CD7. My o day will probably be 7 days later. I dont know how long I will bleed from the procedure, and I read that you cant BD until the bleeding stops. What I need to figure out, is if I should take the soy isoflavones again or not. I dont want to take the soy and suffer through the side effects, and then not even be able to BD, in effect, having taken the soy for nothing. Not just because of the daily side effects, but because I dont want to take soy for too long because of the possible long term side effectsIf I DO decide to take the soy, I need to take it starting CD3, which will be here soon. Or, maybe just count myself out for the next cycle and start ttc the following one?

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> *Ice,*
> 
> the raspberry leaf tea is called Fu Pen Zi in chinese. Do you have a Chinatown where you live? I also want to buy safflower (Hong Hua) and apricot seed (Tao Reu) herbs for blood stasis/stagnant uterus. I'm realizing that I need to find my way to Chinatown stat lol!
> 
> The only thing different with my current cycle, and all previous cycles are my high temps. I usually don't get sore bbs, sometimes get cramps 2-3 days before af, but not always. I did get a horrible headache on CD10, but I'm thinking that maybe I didnt drink enough water that day and was dehydrated.
> 
> That sounds like a good plan, to test your theory and start taking the maca again and seeing if your temps level off again.

I agree with Minuet here that soy can give you higher temps. I see you had a temp drop today but your temp is still high, so there's still hope :thumbup:
How are you feeling today?

I don't think they have a china town here but i found some organic raspberry leaves , they might be dried too not sure, anyways i was thinking about buying that one, it's a 1lb bag. Not sure if i asked you already but did you see the difference in your cycle since you have been drinking it?

Today i had another flat temp, it must be maca, since i decreased my dose back to what i took when i first started taking it, my temps have not been jumping around like crazy :haha: or maybe my hormones starting to balance finally :shrug:

Just saw your new post - sorry about your shoulder and arm, that must really suck, gosh! You need some massage from your man :D If you still might be bleeding around your O time and can't BD , then i would skip the next cycle soy. If you might not be able to BD then it would be pointless. Wait until the cycle after that.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi Ice,

I think the difference that I can see in drinking the herbal tea is that when af comes, its red blood/spotting. Before, I used to start out with brown spotting for the first few hours. Now, its red. I read thats a good sign. 

I hear good things about the maca, I may look into that if no bfp in the next couple of months. 

I am definitely going to get a massage tonight! And Im thinking that this month I will take a break from the soy due to the biopsy. 

And Ive also decided that from now on, I will only temp from CD8 until I confirm o. I just have too many anxiety and stress temping throughout the tww, esp the last few days of it, and especially when I have picture perfect charts!! :growlmad:


----------



## IceQueen86

Oh yeah that's what i have, i spot brown 2 days before and 2 days after AF. Before when my hormones were balanced, i started spotting little brown and then 1 hour later full AF came. 

You should def check out that maca.You can read about it a lot online.

Charting in tww is awful. I've decided to stop temping after O too. Like you said the last days of tww are the worst :dohh:

Waiting to see your today's temp, any good news??


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think I might try maca too if I don't get a bfp with soy in the next few months.


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Oh yeah that's what i have, i spot brown 2 days before and 2 days after AF. Before when my hormones were balanced, i started spotting little brown and then 1 hour later full AF came.
> 
> You should def check out that maca.You can read about it a lot online.
> 
> Charting in tww is awful. I've decided to stop temping after O too. Like you said the last days of tww are the worst :dohh:
> 
> Waiting to see your today's temp, any good news??

*Ice,*

I saw an improvement within a cycle once I started drinking the tea. And I will definitely research the maca to add to my arsenal.

yes, the last days of temping during the tww are the WORST! I stopped temping because I know af is around the corner, so why bother. I slept in today until the alarm went off and it felt so nice!


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> I think I might try maca too if I don't get a bfp with soy in the next few months.

I may do the same, but first I suppose the prudent thing to do is to make sure that it doesnt clash or contraindict with all the stuff I'm already taking. I think I rattle sometimes :haha:


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli - Sorry that your AF showed up :growlmad: :hugs: Have you made up your mind about this cycle plan?


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli - Sorry that your AF showed up :growlmad: :hugs: Have you made up your mind about this cycle plan?

Hi Ice,
No, I'm still not sure what I will do! I alternate between both options. Maybe I should just flip a coin?!!:haha:

so do you think you o'd last week?


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> Meli - Sorry that your AF showed up :growlmad: :hugs: Have you made up your mind about this cycle plan?
> 
> Hi Ice,
> No, I'm still not sure what I will do! I alternate between both options. Maybe I should just flip a coin?!!:haha:
> 
> so do you think you o'd last week?Click to expand...

You have to make up your mind fast if you still want to take soy :D
I think i O'd yesterday. I had a big temp spike this morning :happydance: Now have to buy my raspberry leaf tea. Forgot to ask you, how many tsp of tea do you put in 1 cup of water?


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> Meli - Sorry that your AF showed up :growlmad: :hugs: Have you made up your mind about this cycle plan?
> 
> Hi Ice,
> No, I'm still not sure what I will do! I alternate between both options. Maybe I should just flip a coin?!!:haha:
> 
> so do you think you o'd last week?Click to expand...
> 
> You have to make up your mind fast if you still want to take soy :D
> I think i O'd yesterday. I had a big temp spike this morning :happydance: Now have to buy my raspberry leaf tea. Forgot to ask you, how many tsp of tea do you put in 1 cup of water?Click to expand...



I know, I need to make up my mind no later than tomorrow night!! (I wanted to take it CD3-7).

Yay to the o!! FX you caught the egg!!! :dust::dust::dust:

I measure out the raspberry tea by handfuls (that's how they showed me in the chinese herbal store lol)! 1 handful for every cup of water.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm out, I started spotting today. I am trying not to be sad but I can't help it :cry:. I was holding on to a little bit of hope... Please don't let this upcoming cycle be anovulatory.


----------



## minuet

IceQueen86 said:


> I think i O'd yesterday. I had a big temp spike this morning :happydance: Now have to buy my raspberry leaf tea. Forgot to ask you, how many tsp of tea do you put in 1 cup of water?


You had a great spike! Looks like definite ovulation to me. :D



I _maybe_ ovulated yesterday as I had a big temp spike today also. However, I've had spikes many a time before so I'm not going to get my hopes up until it stays up a few days. 
Plus with hubby's chemo starting, we last DTD Sunday night, so it'd be a stretch with O on Thursday especially since I didn't see any EWCM back then.


----------



## minuet

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm out, I started spotting today. I am trying not to be sad but I can't help it :cry:. I was holding on to a little bit of hope... Please don't let this upcoming cycle be anovulatory.

So sorry honey :( :hugs:


----------



## IceQueen86

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm out, I started spotting today. I am trying not to be sad but I can't help it :cry:. I was holding on to a little bit of hope... Please don't let this upcoming cycle be anovulatory.

Sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## IceQueen86

minuet said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> I think i O'd yesterday. I had a big temp spike this morning :happydance: Now have to buy my raspberry leaf tea. Forgot to ask you, how many tsp of tea do you put in 1 cup of water?
> 
> 
> You had a great spike! Looks like definite ovulation to me. :D
> 
> 
> 
> I _maybe_ ovulated yesterday as I had a big temp spike today also. However, I've had spikes many a time before so I'm not going to get my hopes up until it stays up a few days.
> Plus with hubby's chemo starting, we last DTD Sunday night, so it'd be a stretch with O on Thursday especially since I didn't see any EWCM back then.Click to expand...

FX that you did O :thumbup:


----------



## minuet

No temp this morning :( Hubby was up a lot last night so I couldn't do it. 
I'm also bleeding. I had bleeding in the middle of my cycle last month for one day when hormones seemed to be fluctuating, so I hope that is just it and not something strange from the ultrasound and pap.


----------



## IceQueen86

minuet said:


> No temp this morning :( Hubby was up a lot last night so I couldn't do it.
> I'm also bleeding. I had bleeding in the middle of my cycle last month for one day when hormones seemed to be fluctuating, so I hope that is just it and not something strange from the ultrasound and pap.

Ahhh im so sorry that really sucks :(


----------



## minuet

IceQueen86 said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> No temp this morning :( Hubby was up a lot last night so I couldn't do it.
> I'm also bleeding. I had bleeding in the middle of my cycle last month for one day when hormones seemed to be fluctuating, so I hope that is just it and not something strange from the ultrasound and pap.
> 
> Ahhh im so sorry that really sucks :(Click to expand...

No temp again today, and I'm STILL bleeding. :(

has anyone had a pap or transvag ultrasound kick start an early period or something?

I'm going to be calling my doctor in the morning.


----------



## IceQueen86

minuet said:


> No temp again today, and I'm STILL bleeding. :(
> 
> has anyone had a pap or transvag ultrasound kick start an early period or something?
> 
> I'm going to be calling my doctor in the morning.

No , i had no bleeding at all not even spotting. Did you find out if your bleeding is normal?


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm out, I started spotting today. I am trying not to be sad but I can't help it :cry:. I was holding on to a little bit of hope... Please don't let this upcoming cycle be anovulatory.

Sorry Nichole,
Hoping that they soy did something and next cycle will NOT be anovulatory.


----------



## Meli_H

minuet said:


> IceQueen86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minuet said:
> 
> 
> No temp this morning :( Hubby was up a lot last night so I couldn't do it.
> I'm also bleeding. I had bleeding in the middle of my cycle last month for one day when hormones seemed to be fluctuating, so I hope that is just it and not something strange from the ultrasound and pap.
> 
> Ahhh im so sorry that really sucks :(Click to expand...
> 
> No temp again today, and I'm STILL bleeding. :(
> 
> has anyone had a pap or transvag ultrasound kick start an early period or something?
> 
> I'm going to be calling my doctor in the morning.Click to expand...

Minuet,
I have never had that experience. I hope your dr figures out what it is quickly!! that sounds scary.


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! I am thinking of joining you!! I just placed my order for soy...ov test and hp tests!!! I really am not sure if I have any problems oving... this is just the finish of my first cycle without the mirena... figured a little help with my body after that darn thing won't hurt!! My last af was 4-9.... and I am pretty sure the cycle before that was only 26-27 days long.... but wasn't really keeping track... I got af every month with my mirena and it was regular... so not sure how my body will behave.... a few years ago I went all out and bought the ovacue...it was about $250....and the day it came in I got my bfp!! A waste of money!! Maybe I will have that same luck after ordering all of this! Lol I have af symptoms since suspected ov though and bfns... so I am pretty sure she is coming!!!


----------



## Meli_H

crazy84 said:


> Hey ladies!! I am thinking of joining you!! I just placed my order for soy...ov test and hp tests!!! I really am not sure if I have any problems oving... this is just the finish of my first cycle without the mirena... figured a little help with my body after that darn thing won't hurt!! My last af was 4-9.... and I am pretty sure the cycle before that was only 26-27 days long.... but wasn't really keeping track... I got af every month with my mirena and it was regular... so not sure how my body will behave.... a few years ago I went all out and bought the ovacue...it was about $250....and the day it came in I got my bfp!! A waste of money!! Maybe I will have that same luck after ordering all of this! Lol I have af symptoms since suspected ov though and bfns... so I am pretty sure she is coming!!!

GL to you! FX you have the same thing happen again!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am doing days 3-7 160 160 160 200 200. I am hoping upping the dosage a bit will help.


----------



## minuet

Well the doctor said the pap and ultrasound came back normal so she wasn't worried about the bleeding. 
It's still going though, so I guess this is a weird early period. 

I REALLY wish I could have gotten temps to confirm ovulation, but we haven't been sleeping well so I haven't been able to at all.
Maybe the soy messed up my hormones and thats why this started so strangely?

I'm SO very disappointed that this cycle was a bust, as the bleeding cancels any hope of a bfp, or even confirming O. *sigh*


----------



## IceQueen86

*Crazy84 *- welcome and hopefully soy will bring you your bfp!

*Minuet *- sorry to hear that. Maybe it has nothing to do with soy and it's just your hormones that regulate themselves.


----------



## vaniilla

I've just seen this group! I've taken soy this cycle 4-9 so really hoping it works :)


----------



## IceQueen86

vaniilla said:


> I've just seen this group! I've taken soy this cycle 4-9 so really hoping it works :)

Welcome and good luck to you! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck Vaniilla! My last day of soy was yesterday. My temps are looking really good so far so I am thinking I might O this month! I am keeping my fingers crossed that my temps stay like this. I think the soy is working on fixing my anovulatory problem :D


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi ladies, just want some soy advice. 
I was waiting and waiting to get AF after stopping BC (6 months) so I thought I'd just take 120mg soy for 5 days and see what happens.

2 days after my last dose I got my first period. I'm very chuffed but now I'm not sure whether to start the soy again??? 

PLEASE HELP.

Thanks


----------



## minuet

*Ice* Your temps look terrific. :) Hope they stay up high for you!

*MummyDonz* I have no idea what to tell you on that! I'm glad you got a period finally though!

AFM, no idea what's going on.

I wasn't able to get a temp for several days and missed seeing if I O'd or not, and then had several days of spotting/heavy spotting that was kickstarted by a transvag ultrasound. Now my temp is up, but breasts are killing me which sounds like progesterone.
Wish I knew what was going on.


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> Good luck Vaniilla! My last day of soy was yesterday. My temps are looking really good so far so I am thinking I might O this month! I am keeping my fingers crossed that my temps stay like this. I think the soy is working on fixing my anovulatory problem :D

Nichole,
temps looking good!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Meli_H

Ice,
Your temps are looking awesome!!


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> Ice,
> Your temps are looking awesome!!

I'm out again, temps have been dropping 2 days :( I see you already O'd, good luck with this cycle!


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> Ice,
> Your temps are looking awesome!!
> 
> I'm out again, temps have been dropping 2 days :( I see you already O'd, good luck with this cycle!Click to expand...

*Hey Ice,*
sorry your temps have been dropping :growlmad::growlmad:

*afm,*

I missed the egg :nope: so no chance this month. Oh well, I will enjoy a month of non-stress. Plus we're going to Las Vegas at the end of the month, so I'm glad that I won't have to worry about casino cigarette smoke, and I'll be able to have some :wine: Just tryin' to look at the bright side.

When we return, it will be right on time to get back on the ttc train /aka starting the madness :haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sorry you missed the egg Meli. I hope u have a ton of fun in Vegas!

AFM still waiting for ovulation to come or not. Besides 2 temps, most have been looking good. I hope they stay like this!


----------



## Meli_H

NDTaber9211 said:


> Sorry you missed the egg Meli. I hope u have a ton of fun in Vegas!
> 
> AFM still waiting for ovulation to come or not. Besides 2 temps, most have been looking good. I hope they stay like this!

Thanks Nichole. I'm really keeping my FX that this isn't an annovulatory month for you. *Stay positive!! *


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> Ice,
> 
> *Hey Ice,*
> sorry your temps have been dropping :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> *afm,*
> 
> I missed the egg :nope: so no chance this month. Oh well, I will enjoy a month of non-stress. Plus we're going to Las Vegas at the end of the month, so I'm glad that I won't have to worry about casino cigarette smoke, and I'll be able to have some :wine: Just tryin' to look at the bright side.
> 
> When we return, it will be right on time to get back on the ttc train /aka starting the madness :haha:

Awwww :( Well you have to party your butt off in Vegas so you can relax and enjoy life until you return back to this madness like you said LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> Ice,
> 
> *Hey Ice,*
> sorry your temps have been dropping :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> *afm,*
> 
> I missed the egg :nope: so no chance this month. Oh well, I will enjoy a month of non-stress. Plus we're going to Las Vegas at the end of the month, so I'm glad that I won't have to worry about casino cigarette smoke, and I'll be able to have some :wine: Just tryin' to look at the bright side.
> 
> When we return, it will be right on time to get back on the ttc train /aka starting the madness :haha:
> 
> Awwww :( Well you have to party your butt off in Vegas so you can relax and enjoy life until you return back to this madness like you said LOL :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's the plan :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

I won't be taking soy again and really wish I hadn't taken it last cycle now, it turned my 28 day cycle into a 21 day one :dohh:

hopefully it works for everyone else though.


----------



## BeautifulD

They dont really reccomend to take if you have a regular cycle... just like they wouldnt reccomend clomid for a woman with regular cycles :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

I have started having regular cycles because of metformin but I still don't ovulate on my own which is why I took it, my fs is making me lose weight before he'll prescribe clomid.


----------



## Smithy93

I am keen to try soy iso is it worthwhile ??


----------



## BeautifulD

I would say so yes. This little man is a soy baby <3


----------



## NDTaber9211

I had no luck with soy last cycle and am trying it again this one. It is looking like I might have an anovulatory cycle thought so I'm not sure the soy is working for me.


----------



## Meli_H

*Ice,*
awwww..so sorry to see that the stupid witch showed up :flower: :growlmad::growlmad:

*Nichole!!!*

omg! I think I may be in the same anovulatory boat as you!!!

Im kind of freaking out because I just recently found this Details feature in FF, in the Fertility Analyzer under Luteal Phase. It says:

Your temperature seems to fluctuate more than usual. When temperatures fluctuate a great deal, it is usually due to inconsistencies in temperature taking methods. Make sure you are taking your temperature at the same time every day, when you first wake up, after a solid block of sleep, and with a BBT thermometer. If you are doing all this and are still getting rocky temperatures, you can try taking your temperature vaginally. Some women notice more stable temperatures when taking their temperature vaginally. 
Temperatures can also fluctuate a great deal when you are not ovulating, or when you have delayed ovulation. If you are taking your temperatures accurately and are still having large temperature fluctuations and no clear ovulation pattern, then this might be the case.

Well, my fluctuations are not due to inconsistencies in temp taking methods and times. Im pretty consistent, so I have to surmise that these fluctuations are due to an anovulatory cycle!!! So then I looked back at all my other cycles, and I found one more (Jan 5) that FF had flagged the same way!!! Granted, this current cycle looks WAY more rocky than the Jan one, but I dont know. Thank God I have a previously scheduled appt this afternoon with my ob gyn to discuss my endometrial biopsy results, or I would be going OUT OF MY MIND.


----------



## IceQueen86

Looks like my AF is finished already, i got my RRL tea so i will start drinking it today...excited!
Do not freak out about your temps. What FF means about rocky temperatures - some women temps jump like crazy where before O and post O temps are almost the same so its very hard to confirm O but on your charts you can clearly see O because your LP temps are so much higher than pre O temps.


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Looks like my AF is finished already, i got my RRL tea so i will start drinking it today...excited!
> Do not freak out about your temps. What FF means about rocky temperatures - some women temps jump like crazy where before O and post O temps are almost the same so its very hard to confirm O but on your charts you can clearly see O because your LP temps are so much higher than pre O temps.

*Ice,*

Interesting...thanks for the info about rocky temps!

well, I had my appt to follow up last week's biopsy.

My ob gyn has prescribed birth control pills for me in an effort to normalize my hormones. In addition to hypothyroidism causing weight gain and fatigue, it can also cause secondary infertility and miscarriages. So the birth control is for 2 reasons: to try to normalize my hormones, and to avoid pregnancy until my thyroid levels have been optimized.

Once my thyroid is working correctly, she will then do a hysterosalpingogram. 
If my spotting continues, she will then prescribe progesterone.

So thats the plan!


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> *Ice,*
> 
> Interesting...thanks for the info about rocky temps!
> 
> well, I had my appt to follow up last week's biopsy.
> 
> My ob gyn has prescribed birth control pills for me in an effort to normalize my hormones. In addition to hypothyroidism causing weight gain and fatigue, it can also cause secondary infertility and miscarriages. So the birth control is for 2 reasons: to try to normalize my hormones, and to avoid pregnancy until my thyroid levels have been optimized.
> 
> Once my thyroid is working correctly, she will then do a hysterosalpingogram.
> If my spotting continues, she will then prescribe progesterone.
> 
> So that&#8217;s the plan!

Birth control pills? You sure you wanna go for it? What docs won't tell you is that birth control is only a temporary fix and it won't fix the root of the problem. BCP will stop you from ovulating and you are not going to have a real period. It's all synthetic hormone what actually will make things worse for you, because your body will stop producing hormones itself like it should naturally. It will make your hormone imbalance worse. 

I had mid-cycle spotting years ago (probably cos i lost weight) went to see a doc got tested everything was fine. Doc gave me bcp, while i was on it i had perfect 28day cycles with no mid cycle spotting. And you can see now when i stopped taking them 1,5 years ago my cycles were 100 times worse than they were before i started taking bcp. I didn't ovulate for 8 months and i had constant everyday spotting for like 3-4 months and no periods. And i'm still struggling with regulating my cycles and ttc.

You really need to think about it. Maybe there's some other option for you.


----------



## BeautifulD

I believe my issues were due to the bcp, I wont ever take it again thats for sure! X


----------



## Meli_H

*Ice & BeautifulD,*

Argh!! You make good points. How long were you on bcp?


----------



## BeautifulD

I was on bcp for about 7 years x


----------



## IceQueen86

I was on it like 4 years and i will never touch it again...
Meli i wanted to ask that when you first started drinking RRL tea, did you get some short mild cramping?


----------



## hopefulmom2

I was put on BCP when I was 14 years old, I stopped taking it the year I was due to be 22, I was on it roughly for 7 years, and It took me and my ex husband 15 months of trying to get pregnant, on the month I was due to go have a test done to see if I had a blockage in my tubes was the month I fell PG. they did all kinds of other tests first, blood work and exams and he done a full SA and we just gave up and let nature take its course. I didnt do opks or temping or charting. 

I want to wish all of you lovely ladies good luck in your Baby making journey and I know most of you are getting close to having baby or getting pg. Sending out tons of baby dust your way.
PS i will still talk this thread I have been following it since April 2012, all of you ladies seem like you would make great parents and I hope you all get blessed and your arms full of a little bundle of joy.


----------



## Meli_H

Ice and Beautiful D and Hopeful,

Thanks so much for ur input. U have made me start rethinking the bc portion of the plan. Goid thing I haven't started taking it.


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck Meli... whatever you decide xx


----------



## minuet

Yes please really research both sides of the birth control issue. I have hormone issues too but I will NEVER touch birth control because it isn't going to fix anything. Like the others said, it'll only worsen the problem. 
The key is to get at the root of the problem and find a solution for that. If it's hypothyroidism, surely there is something better out there to address it than just a BC bandage?
Maybe you could get a second opinion. :)


----------



## hopefulmom2

Happy Mother's Day to all of the wonderful Mommies and mommy to bes and those ttc!!!!


----------



## Visje

Sorry if these questions have been asked already. I just came off the pill, and I don't think my ovulation has started yet. I am very curious about isoflavones. So,

-Do I need to wait for my period to start before using them? Or can I just start using them for 5 days?
-I'm vegan, so I eat as many soy products as the average vegan, which is more than the average person. So would eating soy products outside of the 5 day window interfere with the effectiveness of the isoflavones?


----------



## Missbx

Hello I was just wondering if you ladies can help where can I get soy online?

I've seen some posts on google not to get them from holland and Barrett ? 

Also how much do I take and what days? 

Thankyou x


----------



## MummyDonz

Missbx said:


> Hello I was just wondering if you ladies can help where can I get soy online?
> 
> I've seen some posts on google not to get them from holland and Barrett ?
> 
> Also how much do I take and what days?
> 
> Thankyou x

Hi, I'm pretty new to soy, only taken it once this cycle. I'm sure the other ladies could help you.

I took 120mg for 5 days but took it before AF as I had been waiting 5/6 months for first AF so was willing to try anything. You are meant to take it like clomid so for 5 days worth eg on cd 2-6 etc. some people start on a lower dose eg 80mg and gradually increase. 

Hope this helps :)


----------



## LisK

Hi ladies - I am ovulating pretty late (CD 20-25) and I have a short LP (7-11 days). Do you think soy would help with this?


----------



## poppy666

Missbx said:


> Hello I was just wondering if you ladies can help where can I get soy online?
> 
> I've seen some posts on google not to get them from holland and Barrett ?
> 
> Also how much do I take and what days?
> 
> Thankyou x


Hi id personally not bothered with the Holland and Barret one's got too many other ingedients in them, go to Tesco's they 40mg's per tablet, i took these and got my BFP twice :flower:


----------



## Meli_H

*Ice, BeautifulD, hopefulmom & minuet,*

I just wanted to thank all of you *so much* :flower: for your advice and suggestions for me to NOT take the birth control that my dr. had prescribed (in an effort to normalize my hormones). 

I actually filled the prescription the same day she prescribed it. She told me that I can start taking it that day (5DPO) or wait to take until CD1. Y'all made some very valid points and made me re-think the decision, so I didnt start taking the bc.* I thank God I didnt take it because today I got my BFP!*


----------



## BeautifulD

Horraaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!! Congratulations lovely xxx


----------



## lamago

Congratulations meli! I always think its so amazing!


----------



## Meli_H

BeautifulD and lamago,

thank you :flower: I still can't believe it!!

All of y'all on this board have been so wonderful, chiming in with advice that has been so helpful. thank you!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Meli, Happy and healthy 9 months to you. Baby dust for a sticky bean.
Always good advice to act on your instincts and go with your gut, kinda thing. hopefully you wont have to worry about BCP or any kind of protection for a good and well 9 months. Congrats again, im sure you and your SO are over the moon in joy and ecstasy.


----------



## Meli_H

hopefulmom2 said:


> Congrats Meli, Happy and healthy 9 months to you. Baby dust for a sticky bean.
> Always good advice to act on your instincts and go with your gut, kinda thing. hopefully you wont have to worry about BCP or any kind of protection for a good and well 9 months. Congrats again, im sure you and your SO are over the moon in joy and ecstasy.

Hopefulmom,

Thank u! U make a good point. The ladies made some excellent points. It made me rethink it, and along with some instinct just telling me not to take it. I felt kinda like, what's the hurry? U've waited this long, waiting another couple weeks to take it won't kill u...kwim?


----------



## minuet

Wow congrats Mel!


----------



## IceQueen86

Meli_H said:


> *Ice, BeautifulD, hopefulmom & minuet,*
> 
> I just wanted to thank all of you *so much* :flower: for your advice and suggestions for me to NOT take the birth control that my dr. had prescribed (in an effort to normalize my hormones).
> 
> I actually filled the prescription the same day she prescribed it. She told me that I can start taking it that day (5DPO) or wait to take until CD1. Y'all made some very valid points and made me re-think the decision, so I didnt start taking the bc.* I thank God I didn&#8217;t take it because today I got my BFP!*

OMG Meli hugeeeee conrats!!!!!! :hugs::happydance: This is awesome! So i guess you didn't miss your O after all :D :D H&H 9 months!


----------



## Meli_H

IceQueen86 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> *Ice, BeautifulD, hopefulmom & minuet,*
> 
> I just wanted to thank all of you *so much* :flower: for your advice and suggestions for me to NOT take the birth control that my dr. had prescribed (in an effort to normalize my hormones).
> 
> I actually filled the prescription the same day she prescribed it. She told me that I can start taking it that day (5DPO) or wait to take until CD1. Y'all made some very valid points and made me re-think the decision, so I didnt start taking the bc.* I thank God I didnt take it because today I got my BFP!*
> 
> OMG Meli hugeeeee conrats!!!!!! :hugs::happydance: This is awesome! So i guess you didn't miss your O after all :D :D H&H 9 months!Click to expand...

Ice,

Thanks much!

Yah, I guess I didn't miss it after all :happydance:


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies I'm taking soy when my Af arrives I'm hoping it works I don't think I ovulate at all x


----------



## alin3boys

missbx did you get some soy I got mine from just vitamins. co.uk and the are 100mg tablets so only need 1-2 (Tesco are only 40mg so say you want to take 100 mg you would need to take 3 tablets which is 120,with just vitamins you only need 1 tablet so last longer and not taking loads of tablet).


----------



## Missbx

alin3boys said:


> missbx did you get some soy I got mine from just vitamins. co.uk and the are 100mg tablets so only need 1-2 (Tesco are only 40mg so say you want to take 100 mg you would need to take 3 tablets which is 120,with just vitamins you only need 1 tablet so last longer and not taking loads of tablet).

Yes I got mine from just vitamins :) is this going to be your first cycle? And how many are you taking and from what cd? x I just noticed the tablets are bigger then I expected lol


----------



## alin3boys

I did take them for about 3-4 months but nothing happened so had a break because had been trying for 16 months, have been trying 21/2 years now and still not pg,have bloods next week and then onto fertility specialist

I took cd 2-6 and did 100mg in day 2 and 3,150 mg on day 4 and 5 and 200mg on day 6


----------



## Empathetikfae

Hey guys! Wondering if anyone is still checking this thread!? I am getting ready to start taking my soy tonight. I am in the process of being tested for PCOS and my doctor wants me to try losing weight before trying anything else. I figured trying soy can't hurt!


----------



## crazy84

Hey!! I started taking mine last night!! I took 80mg! How much will you be taking?


----------



## Empathetikfae

Well, I am still deciding that one. Lol! The pills I have are 70mg of isoflavones. I am thinking about taking 2 for the first two days and then upping it to 3 for the last three days. But, I don't think I will fully decide until I actually go to take them. LOL!


----------



## crazy84

Hahaha it has taken me a few months to go ahead and finally try them! I am going to take 80,80,80,120,120 good luck to you!!


----------



## Empathetikfae

Thanks! You too! Looks like we are both around the same time in our cycle!


----------



## ssjad

Hey guys, I started taking mine last night too. I am breastfeeding and not having periods, so hoping it'll either help me ovulate, or get af. I think I'll only do it once if nothing happens, so I'm taking 200mg for five days. FX we all get BFPs this month!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Ss be careful taking 200mg straight off. You could over stimulate and cause more problems :hugs:


----------



## sue_88

My little girl is a Soy Miracle!! (used conceive plus too!)

I tried it for 1 cycle, the last natural cycle before taking clomid & it worked :cloud9:

Cycles 1-29 - natural :bfn:
Cycle 30 - soy & conceive plus :bfp:
Cycle 31 - clomid BINNED!!

Would be happy to hunt out my protocol for anyone if interested?


----------



## BeautifulD

I didn't realise little Millie was a Soy baby too Sue :) This little dude is a Soy baby :cloud9:


----------



## sue_88

BeautifulD said:


> I didn't realise little Millie was a Soy baby too Sue :) This little dude is a Soy baby :cloud9:

Yeah she is 
We were quite disheartened at the thought of real fertility drugs do we thought we'd just give it a go.....and it worked :happydance:

Took a good few months of research into it though to make sure my protocol was bomb proof! :haha:


Yay for soy babies!!


----------



## Empathetikfae

Oh man. I took 200mg last night for the first time too. What kind of problems can it cause? I guess I didn't do enough research!! Yikes!!!:dohh:


----------



## ssjad

BeautifulD said:


> Ss be careful taking 200mg straight off. You could over stimulate and cause more problems :hugs:

Thanks BeautifulD... can you tell me what problems that would cause? I thought I'd try the highest dose as I don't even get AF. I'd hate to think I'm stuffing up my chances!


----------



## BeautifulD

Its best that you slowly up your dose throughout your five days.... Just to be safe. Over stimulation can cause Ovarian hyperstimulation https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovarian_hyperstimulation_syndrome

I did a lot of research into taking it and took many months getting the dose just right. My first bfp on soy I took 200mg every day, that unfortunately ended in mc (nothing to do with soy, more egg quality) and I ended up with several huge follicles :dohh: 

May I suggest researching and taking co enzyme Q10 alongside... I believe this did wonders for my egg quality and got me where I am today. 

ssjad... I don't think its recomended to take to start AF, can you get to your GP and get them to give you some progesterone (I think thats what it is they use) to help start af off.... then you can start a fresh with the soy.

I know how delicate our cycles can be and I really would hate for any of you to accidently muck them up more :hugs:


----------



## Empathetikfae

Thanks for the info beautifulD!


----------



## Missbx

I'm still waiting for Af to try soy :( xx


----------



## toffee87

Can I join? 

I'm starting soy this cycle. 150mg's CD1-5

Hoping it brings my ovulation day forward (in the 20's) and to get pregnant, obviously :D 


xxx


----------



## Empathetikfae

toffee87 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> I'm starting soy this cycle. 150mg's CD1-5
> 
> Hoping it brings my ovulation day forward (in the 20's) and to get pregnant, obviously :D
> 
> 
> xxx

Good luck! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## toffee87

sue_88 said:


> My little girl is a Soy Miracle!! (used conceive plus too!)
> 
> I tried it for 1 cycle, the last natural cycle before taking clomid & it worked :cloud9:
> 
> Cycles 1-29 - natural :bfn:
> Cycle 30 - soy & conceive plus :bfp:
> Cycle 31 - clomid BINNED!!
> 
> Would be happy to hunt out my protocol for anyone if interested?

Yes please :D x


----------



## sue_88

toffee87 said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> My little girl is a Soy Miracle!! (used conceive plus too!)
> 
> I tried it for 1 cycle, the last natural cycle before taking clomid & it worked :cloud9:
> 
> Cycles 1-29 - natural :bfn:
> Cycle 30 - soy & conceive plus :bfp:
> Cycle 31 - clomid BINNED!!
> 
> Would be happy to hunt out my protocol for anyone if interested?
> 
> Yes please :D xClick to expand...

Here you go hun............

Daily:
Prenatal (including 400mcg FA) (This was the Morrisons Own Brand prenatal)
1200mcg FA (so I was taking 1600mcg in total)
30mg Vitamin B6
75mg Aspirin

CD 2-6:
200mg Soy

CD 7:
80mg Soy

CD 8-9:
40mg Soy

I ovulated on CD 20, we BD'd on CD 16 & 18. I had EWCM on CD 17, and a few seconds of OV pain on CD20.
I used a heat pad every night on my tummy after OV. I had implantation bleeding from 12-14DPO although very scant. Just pink tinged CM.

I chose days 2-6 as this is what my fertility specialist told me I would need to take the clomid on. I gradually weaned off the daily tablets after BFP until I was just taking Folic Acid which I then stopped at 8 weeks.

:thumbup: I hope this helps!!


----------



## toffee87

Thanks :) how come you took soy for longer than 5 days? x


----------



## sue_88

toffee87 said:


> Thanks :) how come you took soy for longer than 5 days? x

Bare with me for that answer. I have forgotten why... :haha: but I know that I said why on another forum :haha: Be back when I find it!! :flower:


----------



## sue_88

toffee87 said:


> Thanks :) how come you took soy for longer than 5 days? x




sue_88 said:


> toffee87 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) how come you took soy for longer than 5 days? x
> 
> Bare with me for that answer. I have forgotten why... :haha: but I know that I said why on another forum :haha: Be back when I find it!! :flower:Click to expand...

Found the answer.

As I was basing my Soy intake exactly on the patterns of clomid I took the science from how clomid works and applied that to my cycle.

Clomid can be taken on CD's 2-6, 3-7, or 5-9. As my fertility doctor had already said my clomid would be 2-6 I started to look into what that meant.

Taking clomid on days 2-6 produces a few eggs from the ovaries (I have PCOS so we were aiming for a few eggs so at least one would be good and get released!), however when you take clomid on 5-9 is generall produces 1 really good mature egg.

So my reasons for just keeping the dose going slightly was to mature 1/2/3 of the eggs my body was reducing so that they were better quality than if I stopped straight at CD6.

Does that make sense? :flower:


----------



## toffee87

Yes thanks  x


----------



## MummyDonz

I've had 2 cycles of 48 days since stopping BC in Dec. I took soy this cycle and now cd14 and 15 I've had slight brown cm. any ideas? Thanks


----------



## toffee87

I went on FF chat and got a huge bollocking for self-medicating. It seems they have had a bad experience.

Anyway, third day of soy


----------



## Empathetikfae

toffee87 said:


> I went on FF chat and got a huge bollocking for self-medicating. It seems they have had a bad experience.
> 
> Anyway, third day of soy

Sheesh! I say, do what your intuition tells you to!


----------



## Empathetikfae

MummyDonz said:


> I've had 2 cycles of 48 days since stopping BC in Dec. I took soy this cycle and now cd14 and 15 I've had slight brown cm. any ideas? Thanks

Maybe the soy helped move your ovulation date up and you got ovulation bleeding??


----------



## BeautifulD

WSS^^ could be ov bleeding :thumbup:


----------



## MummyDonz

BeautifulD said:


> WSS^^ could be ov bleeding :thumbup:

My temps haven't gone up though. It happened last cycle on cd14 and 15 but I had my smear the day before so put it down to that. Now in thinking it might be the soy. I had a drop in temp when I got the light bleed. Haven't ovulated yet since stopping BC last Dec :(


----------



## hopefulmom2

9 Days, BeautifulD, My bday is July 9th, I bet you are getting anxious to meet that rainbow bundle of joy. congrats and heres wishing you a very happy and healthy delivery. Good luck!!!!


----------



## JulieJxn13

I take a Vit B12... do you think that could contribute to my difficulty TTC?


----------



## JulieJxn13

hello... I've been diagnosed with PCOS and before starting meds I have been looking for natural ways to try kicking in my ovulation. I'm going to go get this tomorrow and hopefully this will help.... has any one else been successful with TTC on this who has PCOS?


----------



## MummyDonz

Empathetikfae said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> I've had 2 cycles of 48 days since stopping BC in Dec. I took soy this cycle and now cd14 and 15 I've had slight brown cm. any ideas? Thanks
> 
> Maybe the soy helped move your ovulation date up and you got ovulation bleeding??Click to expand...

I haven't had a temp spike :(


----------



## MummyDonz

JulieJxn13 said:


> hello... I've been diagnosed with PCOS and before starting meds I have been looking for natural ways to try kicking in my ovulation. I'm going to go get this tomorrow and hopefully this will help.... has any one else been successful with TTC on this who has PCOS?

Sorry I can't help but sure someone on here can :)


----------



## Empathetikfae

JulieJxn13 said:


> hello... I've been diagnosed with PCOS and before starting meds I have been looking for natural ways to try kicking in my ovulation. I'm going to go get this tomorrow and hopefully this will help.... has any one else been successful with TTC on this who has PCOS?

Hey Julie. I was just diagnosed with PCOS about 2 weeks ago. I just took soy for the first time this cycle, so I don't have an answer for you yet. Lol! But, I am interested to hear any other responses as well!


----------



## sue_88

JulieJxn13 said:


> hello... I've been diagnosed with PCOS and before starting meds I have been looking for natural ways to try kicking in my ovulation. I'm going to go get this tomorrow and hopefully this will help.... has any one else been successful with TTC on this who has PCOS?

I was diagnosed with PCOS early last year, I took Soy the cycle before I was due to take clomid that was prescribed by my fertility specialist. Didn't need it due to the Soy :thumbup:

My protocol is a couple of pages back FYI :flow:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Sue, congrats to you, Almost D-day, heres wishing you Good luck on the delivery of your baby girl!!!!!


----------



## bluestars

Hey im new to this thread! 

Would any of you ladies say that this helped you conceive? 
I have a regular period but dont ovulate regular. Do you think this could help? xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!!! I took soy cd 2 80mg cd3 80mg cd 4 80 mg and cd 5 120.... I forgot on cd 6 :/ anyway...by cd 10 and 11 I had tons of ewcm.... More than I have had in a very long time!!! Which makes me think soy jump started my system again!! Woohoo... I had decided because of some family problems after I took the soy not to try.. But things have sense gotten better and we have bd on a few days with all that ewcm!! I guess we shall see what happens!! I am not sure about ov but soy definitely did something to my body because of all the ewcm!!


----------



## BeautifulD

bluestars said:


> Hey im new to this thread!
> 
> Would any of you ladies say that this helped you conceive?
> I have a regular period but dont ovulate regular. Do you think this could help? xxx

Yep without a shadow of a doubt! I did ovulate but stupidly far into my cycle. This time I oved on CD11 and I'm going in to have my little rainbow today.

And yeah it could very well help, just make sure you do plenty of research honey. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## sue_88

bluestars said:


> Hey im new to this thread!
> 
> Would any of you ladies say that this helped you conceive?
> I have a regular period but dont ovulate regular. Do you think this could help? xxx

Yes it definitely helped me too!!

29 ghastly natural cycles resulting in BFN

1 cycle of Soy resulting in my BFP and my very soon to be born baby girl.

My cycles were anywhere from 30 days to 49 days so OV days were all over the place, and with PCOS my eggs were a bit crap or non-existant. I think the soy helped produce egg(s) and made them good fertile quality!


----------



## bluestars

Thank you for your replies girls! Big huge congratulations to you both!! 

What dose did you'se take if you dont mind me asking? 

Xxx


----------



## sue_88

My protocol is on page 842 :flower:


----------



## MummyDonz

Any mid cycle bleeders out there after using soya isoflavones?


----------



## hopefulmom2

hope you are now holding that little boy BeautifulD, Huge congrats to you and your family. something you have wished and prayed and dreamed about has now come true. Cant wait to see a picture and hear an update, his name also. Welcome Little Boy to the World!!!!!


----------



## MummyDonz

Feeling fed up today! 7 months off BC and still no sign of ovulation and only 2 periods :(


----------



## bluestars

Hey guys just wondered if anyone can see if these are any good to take. Says 50mg. Is it the right stuff? Any help would be great ! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Sorry forgot to attach picture. Not really sure how to do it xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BeautifulD

hopefulmom2 said:


> hope you are now holding that little boy BeautifulD, Huge congrats to you and your family. something you have wished and prayed and dreamed about has now come true. Cant wait to see a picture and hear an update, his name also. Welcome Little Boy to the World!!!!!

Thanks hun, I had my gorgeous rainbow Archie on the 2nd by c section at 1:56pm he weighed 7lb 11 and is the most beautiful little boy...

Have hope ladies my little man is proof that soy works, it just takes time and patience to get the right dose for you :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom2

I had to look up in your Journal, congrats hun and hes adorable.


----------



## toffee87

Congrats


----------



## StephanieFred

Hey ladies. I'm hoping someone can give me some advice! I took soy iso this cycle CD3-7 @200mg all five days. I'm on day 28 at the moment and I do not believe I ovulated. So what should I do now? Start provera and start a new cycle I know, but I want to try soy again. Should I switch days maybe to 1-5 or do 3-7 with 160,160,200,200,200? I had no side effects and I know they say not to take anymore than 200mg, but I've seen some ladies taking up to 300mg. I have seen more success with a gradual increase over the five days. I do not have a regular cycle unless on Clomid. I ovulated on day 16 with 50mg of clomid so maybe I should just try 100mg of soy? Maybe I over did it. I'm adding progesterone cream after O this time so I will at least get AF. I will try one more time then go back to clomid :(


----------



## Missbx

Just started my first lot of soy! :) x


----------



## bluestars

Missbx said:


> Just started my first lot of soy! :) x

Hey mrs can I ask why you are taking that dose for that amount? (Just curious as to what to take next cycle xxx


----------



## poppy666

BeautifulD said:


> hopefulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> hope you are now holding that little boy BeautifulD, Huge congrats to you and your family. something you have wished and prayed and dreamed about has now come true. Cant wait to see a picture and hear an update, his name also. Welcome Little Boy to the World!!!!!
> 
> Thanks hun, I had my gorgeous rainbow Archie on the 2nd by c section at 1:56pm he weighed 7lb 11 and is the most beautiful little boy...
> 
> Have hope ladies my little man is proof that soy works, it just takes time and patience to get the right dose for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Congratulations sweetie he's gorgeous :cloud9: and yes ladies be patient Soy does work, my Daughter was a Soy baby too :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks poppy :hugs:


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> hopefulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> hope you are now holding that little boy BeautifulD, Huge congrats to you and your family. something you have wished and prayed and dreamed about has now come true. Cant wait to see a picture and hear an update, his name also. Welcome Little Boy to the World!!!!!
> 
> Thanks hun, I had my gorgeous rainbow Archie on the 2nd by c section at 1:56pm he weighed 7lb 11 and is the most beautiful little boy...
> 
> Have hope ladies my little man is proof that soy works, it just takes time and patience to get the right dose for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Huge congrats on your baby boy!!! :hugs: He is so cute!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Ladies I see this is an active thread still and I have a question about the Soy Isoflaven. I apologize if this is an unwelcome post and if you have had this question previously. I just started my girly days and am in a mad haze of advil and despair.
I ovulate on my own but looks like I cannot conceive so hoping to &#8220;mature&#8221; my eggs and create a few more extra eggs for target practice as well this month.

I was going to start 100mgs on day 2 (or three haven&#8217;t decided) so I purchased Soy @ 50mg. Here is where the problem is.
The outside of the bottle says 50mg ... But after taking it home and looking at the ingredients it says it only contains 18mg per capsule. I was only planning on taking 2 Capsules a day but should I really be taking closer to 4 or 5? When I look at the directions (for menopause of course) it suggests taking 6 &#8211; 7 so I feel taking 4 or 5 may not be as crazy as it sounds.

Any insight to how many I should be taking would be greatly appreciated. If anyone can suggest what date to start as well I would love that.
Good luck to all, thanks for taking the time to read.
Baby Dust!!!


----------



## IceQueen86

Myshelsong said:


> Hey Ladies I see this is an active thread still and I have a question about the Soy Isoflaven. I apologize if this is an unwelcome post and if you have had this question previously. I just started my girly days and am in a mad haze of advil and despair.
> I ovulate on my own but looks like I cannot conceive so hoping to &#8220;mature&#8221; my eggs and create a few more extra eggs for target practice as well this month.
> 
> I was going to start 100mgs on day 2 (or three haven&#8217;t decided) so I purchased Soy @ 50mg. Here is where the problem is.
> The outside of the bottle says 50mg ... But after taking it home and looking at the ingredients it says it only contains 18mg per capsule. I was only planning on taking 2 Capsules a day but should I really be taking closer to 4 or 5? When I look at the directions (for menopause of course) it suggests taking 6 &#8211; 7 so I feel taking 4 or 5 may not be as crazy as it sounds.
> 
> Any insight to how many I should be taking would be greatly appreciated. If anyone can suggest what date to start as well I would love that.
> Good luck to all, thanks for taking the time to read.
> Baby Dust!!!

If it is only 18mg then yes you should take 4-5 capsules :) I have took it CD2-6 and CD3-7. Took from 120mg - 200mg. 200mg was too much for me and gave me a crazy headache and made me sick.They say if you start on CD2 then you will get more eggs but they are not so super mature. So basically the later you take the more mature but less eggs you will get :) And if i remember right then if you take it earlier in your cycle you might O earlier. Other ladies can correct me if i'm wrong about that :) Unfortunately i didn't get my bfp with soy :( But FX it will work for you ;)


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks ice.... how are you getting on? X


----------



## Missbx

bluestars said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> Just started my first lot of soy! :) x
> 
> Hey mrs can I ask why you are taking that dose for that amount? (Just curious as to what to take next cycle xxxClick to expand...

To try and shorten my cycles x I'm taking soy cd1-3 100mg & cd4-5 200mg as I only have a 100mg tablets x

Good luck with soy! x


----------



## Missbx

Nearly day 5 of soy! :) just hope it works when should I expect to see ovulation? x


----------



## GWin

Hi ladies. I am currently cd9 and received my first high this morning using my cbfm. I am also taking: soy, geritol, honey, cinnamon, baby aspirin, folic, lemon water and will be using instead cups and preseed. I am currently two months post mmc and was at 10 w 3 d with twins. I also have my husband taking geritol and folic as well. I took soy days 4-8 at 80, 120, 120, 160, 200.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck GWin,
sorry to hear about your loss that is unbearable.

FX for Soy! Question, do you normally ovulate on your own? Were you using Soy when you conceived last time?


----------



## IceQueen86

BeautifulD said:


> Thanks ice.... how are you getting on? X

Well still trying to catch that sticky bean :) Still ovulating kinda late but cycle have been more regular 42, 43, 42 so that's good. Not so obsessed with ttc anymore, i feel like it's just a part of my life like eating LOL! 

How are you doing and you little cute baby? :flower:


----------



## GWin

Myshelsong - I do normally ovulate on my own but heard so many great things about soy that I thought I would give it a try. I wasn't on soy last time I was pregnant and was only using ovulation sticks, prenatal and preseed. My reading today gave me another high and I am figuring that the soy is just messing with the fertility monitor. We shall see. My fingers are crossed as well and I've warned my husband to not come home with any excuse and be prepared to make this baby.


----------



## Myshelsong

GWin that is funny!
Hopefully will will increase your ovulation and mature some eggs for you. I am pretty sure my eggs just are not the right size, or at least I am hoping that is it and this will fix it.

First day after taking soy and feeling totally normal.
No strange headaches and pretty sure my moodswings are just me being annoyed at being at work.
Took 100mg last night, will take another 100mg tonight before bed.


----------



## GWin

That's great that you don't have any headaches. I did but they weren't severe just annoying. I am two days post soy and have felt like my uterus is going to bust (if that makes any sense). I feel typical ovulation pains so I can only imagine what my real O will be like this cycle. Thinking positive thoughts and seeing bfp is our future!


----------



## toffee87

Well, I thought I was going to ovulate earlier, but looks like it could be even later now :-(


----------



## Myshelsong

Toffee ...l that sucks! I heard depending on your cycle that it can delay ovulation. 
Hope you caught the egg this month, have you ovulated yet?

Gwin - How are you feeling you O yet?
I feel totally normal, no extra pains or anything thinking it may have done nothing but will hopefully find out in a week or two depending on Ovulation.


----------



## bluestars

which brand of Soy woudl you guys say is the best to use? what did the people with the positives use? x


----------



## GWin

cd14 and cbfm still says high. I did just do a opk and it came back positive so hopefully O will happen tomorrow (which would be on time). I guess I didn't take enough soy to bring O forward....which I was just wanting it to be stronger not necessarily earlier. 
And give it time Myshelong....I bet you will feel it when you O...I hope I do too.

bluestars - I just used walmart brand that were 80 mg....and that is considered two pills per serving so 40 mg per pill. I didn't pay attention to the servings piece and just realized the other day how much I really had taken...oh well....hopefully it does the trick.


----------



## Missbx

Cd17 and still no ovulation :( x


----------



## Myshelsong

CD 16 no ovulation but think it is coming!
I dont care how delayed it ends up being if I get a BFP!!!!


----------



## Missbx

Cd19 and still no ovulation :( think I done the wrong thing taking soy on cd1-5 :hissy:


----------



## bluestars

Any more positives from taking soy? Started taking it day 3-7 

3-80
4-80
5-100
6-100
7-120

Shall see if anything happens!

Hs anyone seen if it make LP any longer? Xxxx


----------



## toffee87

Missbx said:


> Cd19 and still no ovulation :( think I done the wrong thing taking soy on cd1-5 :hissy:

I did it too on those days, and didn't ovulate til day 30 (usually around 24).


----------



## toffee87

Myshelsong said:


> CD 16 no ovulation but think it is coming!
> I dont care how delayed it ends up being if I get a BFP!!!!

Me too, but if it isn't, it won't be worth it haha x


----------



## Dollx

Hi ladies  im new to this forum but im also a member on a uk forum. 

The lengthy B6 thread lead me here and it seems this site has more info than my other one so ill post here aswel.

Ive been NTNP for the last 4 years- doing the 'relaxed approach' since feb this year- and actively trying with OPK's etc since june. I have found out that i Ov very late into my cycle (CD27 out of 30) which means i have a luteal phase defect. 

This month i have started taking the B-100 complex vits from CD28, now on CD2 so i am hoping they lengthen my luteal phase and FX bring forward my O-day  but if nothing works this month, will it do me any harm taking soy-iso for the first 5 days of next cycle aswel as my Bvits? Any girls from the UK that can suggest a good bottle to purchase? Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Myshelsong

Not from UK but think you can pick anyone up from the pharmacy and you will be fine. Watch how much you are taking and don't go over 200mg a day.
Good luck and hopefully the combo with B complex will get you the longer lp you are looking for.


----------



## MummyDonz

Dollx said:


> Hi ladies  im new to this forum but im also a member on a uk forum.
> 
> The lengthy B6 thread lead me here and it seems this site has more info than my other one so ill post here aswel.
> 
> Ive been NTNP for the last 4 years- doing the 'relaxed approach' since feb this year- and actively trying with OPK's etc since june. I have found out that i Ov very late into my cycle (CD27 out of 30) which means i have a luteal phase defect.
> 
> This month i have started taking the B-100 complex vits from CD28, now on CD2 so i am hoping they lengthen my luteal phase and FX bring forward my O-day  but if nothing works this month, will it do me any harm taking soy-iso for the first 5 days of next cycle aswel as my Bvits? Any girls from the UK that can suggest a good bottle to purchase? Thanks in advance xx

Tesco do them. They come in 40mg capsules.


----------



## Missbx

toffee87 said:


> Missbx said:
> 
> 
> Cd19 and still no ovulation :( think I done the wrong thing taking soy on cd1-5 :hissy:
> 
> I did it too on those days, and didn't ovulate til day 30 (usually around 24).Click to expand...

Thankyou :) I hope I o around then x I'm cd24 today x


----------



## ssjad

Hi ladies. Just thought I'd update.
I took soy 200mg when not having any periods. Turns out I had conceived the week earlier... whoops! Anyway, bubby so far seems fine, no problems from taking the soy.


----------



## Missbx

ssjad said:


> Hi ladies. Just thought I'd update.
> I took soy 200mg when not having any periods. Turns out I had conceived the week earlier... whoops! Anyway, bubby so far seems fine, no problems from taking the soy.

Congratulations x


----------



## msezeky

I'm new to this forum and am on my last day of taking SI.

Here are my dosages (weird due to 34mg per serving pills):

CD 3 - 85 mg
CD 4 - 102 mg
CD 5 - 170 mg
CD 6 - 187 mg
CD 7 - 204 mg

I gradually increased the dosage. Hope that's ok. Just a little background:

I've always had regular, "irregular" and long periods of 35 - 42 days. That was fine though, as I would still have my periods.

Then, I started working out heavily (almost everyday) and restricting my diet to get really lean, even though my BMI was 20. I went down to about 18 when my periods completely stopped. 

After not having a period for 4 months, I saw a doctor and was given progesterone pills to kickstart my period. This it did and I'm now in my first cycle after inducing my period. 

I'm hoping SI works. But given that this is my first period in months, and my first time trying SI, I don't have super high expectations. Will update and see how it goes!:flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies, i dont know how active this thread is but i remember seeing it quite a lot when i was ttc my first in 2011...
I have long cycles....35/36 days (not terribly long i know,but longer than id like) and ov cd23/24.
Will taking soy shorten my cycle and bring my ov date sooner? Xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Yes it will. I'm the same as you, I don't ov until 20+ :( 

In my experience I have found that it takes a little bit to get the dosage right. I don't think I have this time as I'm still waiting to ov cd16 but with my rainbow baby i ovulated cd11! I can not for the life of me remember the dosage I was taking!


----------



## crazy84

This cycle I got my first positive on cd9! Then it faded on cd 10, and the blaring positive on cd 11! My cycles aren't long to begin with....but it did try to move my o up by 2 days just off of guessing because of my first positive!! I took cd2 120 cd 3 160 cd 4 160 cd5 200 cd 6 200! We shall see what happens!! :):) good luck ladies!! :):)


----------



## bluestars

I tried it last month and no success. Im too nervous to try again. How many tried did it take you ladies on Soy? Im on my 12th cycle ttc and still no success. Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

In total I think I probably took ot for about 6-8 cycles and fell pregnant twice! X


----------



## bluestars

Was that on Soy? X


----------



## BeautifulD

yeah my little boy is a soy rainbow baby :D I fell on it before but sadly miscarried as she had Turners syndrome x


----------



## live_in_hope

I cant decide if I want to do it....:dohh: i might see hoe this cycle goes and think about it again then if needs be...i got preg with my first after 2cycles of trying, 1st month of trying with my 2nd preg (although miscarried) and its month 2 now, so we'll see xx


----------



## BeautifulD

good luck lovely! xx


----------



## bluestars

Are you trying soy this cycle? Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I took it this cycle yeah, 80 120 160 200 200 and cd16 and so far no ovulation :( not sure why, maybe the dosage isn't right. either that or I've completely missed it but that's highly unlikely xx


----------



## bluestars

Last month I took it 80, 120, 120, 120 , 120. Was too scared to go up any further. Can you not remember the dose you took the last time you conceived? How many months did you take it when you conceived last time ? Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

litterally after my mmc I took it for two cycles and fell with Archie on the second cycle. No I can't remember :( I think next cycle I'm going to do 120,160,160,200,200... maybe 240 on the last one, nit decided yet xx


----------



## bluestars

If im not lucky this cycle ill try upping it next cycle to finish on 160. Then if nothing then might finish of 200. How long have you been trying for this time round ? Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

this is the first month, we had a oopsie in october but unfortunately that ended in another mc so we decided to try again in the new year x


----------



## bluestars

How long are your cycles usually? Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

anything from 35 days to 50 odd days I'm guessing this will be a 35 dayer xx


----------



## Jaz78

Wow it is great to find that this thread is still going, although less active than when I used to come here!

I am a graduate of this thread. I used soy in 2011 and conceived my now nearly two year old son on my first cycle of using it. I was so happy! I O'd on CD15 for the first time ever - I have long irregular cycles, with often very short LPs (too short) and problems with lack of CM.

We are now TTC #3 and I am tempted to use it again but very worried about the risk of twins something I do not want. I have done a lot of googling and it seems more like the increased risk of twins is based on speculation since soy appears to work like clomid than based on anything else. Any thoughts on this?

Who else is using soy atm? I would love some TTC buddies.


----------



## ssjad

Hey Jaz, I'll be taking soy as soon as a get af back after having my 1 month old (a soy baby). In part because I want twins.. I'm getting older, want two more babies but would prefer to only have one pregnancy.


----------



## bluestars

You going to try straight away?


----------



## ssjad

That was the plan. I think so still. However, I have moments every day where life with two babies (I have a 15 month old as well) gets a little crazy and I want to hold off.
If I didn't have age against me I'd wait a bit.
But yeah, try again asap and see what happens...


----------



## bluestars

Waw you are brave hehe. Do twins run in your family? How old are you if you don't mind me asking? Xxx


----------



## ssjad

Brave? Crazy? I think the latter! Haha. No twins in the family. On thinking about it, atm I wouldn't mind another baby, but twins would kill me! I'm 38 atm, and each pregnancy (6 pregnancies, 5 babies) been harder on my body. 
What about you?


----------



## bluestars

Lol I want a big family but I think I would need a bigger age gap in between. Im on my second pregnancy just now. My first was last year with twins. I lost them at 20 weeks. :'(

I'm only 9 weeks 3 days and worried sick. What ages are your other children? Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm on my third soy pregnancy.... Good luck ladies!


----------



## CarlyP

I am hoping to use soy in Sept, my periods are getting longer each cycle! I have started charting this month so hopefully will know a bit more by the time TTC comes around. Nice to have a page to look on for advice though if needed.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! Ive dipped in and out of this thread for a while and after months of toying with the idea of soy iso, ive finally done it! :thumbup: im on my first month of this and agnus castus...im taking them cd3-7 and am cd6 today :thumbup: i have been ovulating anywhere between cd20-cd36 so am looking for some regularity and stringer ovulation :thumbup: fingers crossed for me! :thumbup: loved reading the success it has had on so many! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Hun.... I don't think you're supposed to use angus castus too as they counteract each other xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ah.....really? I asked this and searched this and was told it would be ok?.....oh great :dohh: damn it...thank you... Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Maybe I'm wrong then, AC is vitex right? If so I'm deffo not wrong as I've read LOADS that they shouldn't be used together.

good luck sweets xx


----------



## live_in_hope

done more reading, you're right! :dohh: thats my hastiness....was so bummed at af coming that i just grabbed what i could :dohh: well ive read it wont do me any harm, just that they wont work..ive finished my soy for this cycle...so will just carry on with the vitex and hope that that will do something...we'll see i guess :dohh: xxx


----------



## ssjad

Wow, this thread is moving slowly atm!
I am just finishing up my first af in 2.5 years (actually think it may have been a chemical pregnancy).
I'm currently on cd6 and have had 3 nights of 200mg soy.
Anyone else?


----------



## live_in_hope

i used soy iso for the first time this month...80mg days 3-7 qnd as you can see from my chart, a very poor looking ov, slow rising lp..... Will up my soy iso dose next cycle i think, will try 120mg :thumbup: xx


----------



## ssjad

How far away are you from af (I'm on my phone and can't see).
I'm currently on cd 10 and have no signs yet of ovulation. Hope it works (last time I used soy I conceived straight away).


----------



## live_in_hope

i usually have a 10day lp and i am on 9dpo now, so af would usually come in 2more days....i am taking progesterone this cycle and i will stop on cd10 to let af come. I am not preg this month, bad bd timing :nope: last time 6 days before ov :dohh: xx


----------



## TaylorK

Hey ladies I'd like to join you girls this cycle...
I started soy on cd1 n now I'm on cd 4 
I'm doin 80 80 120 160 200mg for the five days..n I'm hoping for my first pregnancy 
Do you think soy was associated with any of you girls miscarriages???


----------



## BeautifulD

Taylor - good luck for this cycle! 

Fm I don't think soy had anything to do with my miscarriages in actual fact I know they had nothing to do with soy as I have high natural killer cells so rarely get past 6w without treatment. The one time I did was a mmc and the baby had turners syndrome again, nothing to do with soy :) hope this helps!

Good luck to the rest of you too :) 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## ssjad

Live in Hope... oh no! I never really fully understood 'bad timing' until now. With a 4 month old and an 18 month old and an OH who works ridiculously long hours there's always at least one of us who is just too darn tired to BD. Hence actively ttc instead of just having fun and knowing I'll get pregnant like usual.

Taylor, I didn't take soy the time/s I had miscarriages. So definitely not a factor.

Beautiful_D... thanks! 

AFM I'm on cd11, now have partial ferning on my ovulation saliva thingy and am having lots of strong left sided pinging... hopefully a good sign! I'm not sure if I'll have luck this month as my 4 month old is having major sleep regression and is breastfeeding every hour through the night :-(


----------



## TaylorK

Thnks beautifuld and ssjad for responding 
I'm really hoping to get a bfp this cycle I'm soo running out of patienceee!!! N it sucks


----------



## ssjad

I can imagine!! Looking forward to all our BFPs!!


----------



## ssjad

Well, rather depressingly, I think I ovulated yesterday but haven't BD since last Wednesday. :-( I could cry! I tried almost everything to get OH to get jiggy with me but he just 'didn't feel like it' (he's such a girl in the bedroom). Sigh. That's at least another month down the gurgler.


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh ssjad. My dh is the same, sometimes I would wonder who had the vagina! 

He would make me so mad, I had to fill myself with all sorts and pillsand potions every single month and it was super frustrating that he couldn't do that one thing for me. 

My bfp cycle shocked the hell out of me because timing wasn't great at all. 2/3 and 5 days before ovulation.

if you have the right conditions those little fellas can live quite some time in there :)


----------



## Jaz78

I wouldn't give up hope yet!

I used soy for one cycle to conceive #2 and then was only able to BD 5 days before O. We conceived! I couldn't have been more surprised as I have problems with lack of CM too. So it happens


----------



## ssjad

Thanks BeautifulD and Jaz.
May I ask, if you BD so long before ovulation did you conceive girls? Not really an issue, just curious. 
And may I also ask, what is with mens reputations? I thought they were supposed to be really into bedroom shenanigans... what's going wrong with the world when they can't even get it together when they're wanted??
Anyway, you've made me feel a little better, so ta.
I don't mind so much if I don't get a bfp this month, but I do mind having all my efforts going to waste.


----------



## ssjad

Oh Jaz, I see it was a boy.
BeautifulD, I missed the fact that you're now pregnant... congratulations! ! :-D


----------



## BeautifulD

My bnb buddy bd 5days before bfp and she had a boy, with archie we bd the day of and day after o and he's obviously a boy lol. With my mmc which was a girl we bd a lot over my fertile period and this o e the timing wasn't great. I think I'm having another boy, we find out next week.

I think with men they feel the pressure and get stage fright a lot of the time tbh xx


----------



## Jaz78

Yep a boy :) With DD we BD on O day, so if I was trying to gender sway, I would have got it the wrong way round lol.

I also think men feel the pressure as well. The whole TTC with fertility issues is just not fun.


----------



## BeautifulD

I really don't think Gender sway works imo I still think its pot luck :)


----------



## ssjad

Yeah good. We bd so infrequently since the birth of 4mo anyway that I'll take it when I can! But just don't want to miss out on chance of a boy because of the infrequency.
How's everyone going? I'm cd20 and nothing happening. Very boring!


----------



## Jaz78

I was going to take soy this cycle but I could not find it in a store here (Australia), so I ordered some online and it's taking forever. Guess it's lucky I have 50 odd day long cycles then so I'm waiting anyway :wacko:

A pause is not bad though as I am trying to start my own business and I get quite ill in pregnancy. It would be tough to have 4 months without being able to work much atm


----------



## ssjad

Absolutely it would!
I found mine easily here in Melbourne... Blackmores phytolife menopause tablets. ..


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all, i used soy this month...was aiming for cd3-7 but as i was on holiday i ended up doing cd3,4,5 forgot on day 6 so did cd7&8 would that still be ok dya reckon? Lasst month was my first month but didnt bd during ov time so was pointless really :dohh: xx


----------



## ssjad

Hi live_in_hope. I have heard positive stories from women who have done that and got a bfp, so I'd say you're still in with a chance! 
I thought we didn't bd around my ovulation this month (a week ago), but I'm temping this month for the first time and am on my second day of a high temp, so hoping I ovulated two days ago as we bd two days prior to that.
FXed for us!!


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you! :thumbup: oooh good luck and fingers crossed for you! I temp but with long cycles, i dont usually start until around now....

Was going to ask aswell, the suggested days to take soy iso, are they based on a normal cycle? Like i ov late (although past months have been very erratic, anywhere from cd20-36) so should i take soy at a different time, like later? :shrug: xxxx


----------



## ssjad

No, the days you did are just fine. I normally have totally irregular cycles too and did days 3-7 this month. 
Last time I took soy I hadn't had a period in forever. I had a 5 month old baby and hadn't had a period since giving birth. Instead of waiting until I had a period (potentially up to another year based on previous experience), I took soy completely randomly for 5 days and ovulated while I was taking them! Ended with my now almost 5mo baby.
I'm hoping this time that the soy will have brought my ovulation forward to -I think it was cd 20. 
I've heard soy is best for people with irregular cycles. Here's hoping!!


----------



## live_in_hope

oh wow so it totally worked for you! :thumbup: :dance: good stuff!! I have my first acupuncture appointment this thursday too....thought id give it a go, to help with my cycle and also my pain in pelvis. Really hope we get a good shot at bding this month....hubby had major 'feeling the pressure' problems last month.... :dohh: bless him xx


----------



## ssjad

Haha yes, I know what you mean!
Well, my temp dropped this morning, so I guess I still haven't ovulated yet! Sigh.


----------



## ssjad

Yay! I ovulated!! It was the day I thought. Cd22. We bd 2 days before so fx!!
Ps ovulation symptoms were full on!! Days of intermittent dizziness, then on ovulation day I spent hours feeling like throwing up and was so dizzy I had to stay horizontal until mid afternoon. 
The last time I felt like that was when I ovulated after soy with my last daughter.


----------



## live_in_hope

oooooh exciting! Yay for ovulation! Im cd16 today and my cm usually changes today (which is strange as it will change on cd16 whether i ov on cd20 or cd36!):shrug: lol.....really hope i dont have to wait too long until i ov this time :dohh: oooh keep us posted wont you! Il be checking in! :thumbup: xx


----------



## ssjad

Haha, that must be annoying. Still, it reminds you of something to look forward to... kind of like seeing Christmas presents under the tree before Christmas. 
Did you have any symptoms while taking soy?
I'll definitely update. I'm 6dpo now and not overly confident of a bfp, but still so excited I ovulated at a reasonably 'normal' time.


----------



## live_in_hope

aw thats great! Fingers crossed for you! I had an extremely symptomless tww with my last pregnancy, so dont rule it out yet! :thumbup: how long are your lps? Mine are always miserably short at 8-10days so am on progesterone cream too :thumbup:

The tww is nothing compared to the agonising wait to ovulate....at least in the tww it is only ever 2 weeks max! Waiting to ov for me (and you) could be a very long, unpredictable wait! :dohh:

No, i didnt have any side effects from the SI, did you? I took them in the evenings so i went to bed shortly after...think i had a real bad headache after the first day, but was on hoilday so wasnt paying that much attention really :blush: lol!


----------



## ssjad

Ah yes, I agree. 2ww is at least fairly predictable! I have no idea how long my lp is normally, but I've heard it can be shorter while breastfeeding so we'll see. But I'm on 10dpo now, so it's looking good. I had to take progesterone with my last two pregnancies but can't afford it this time so just hoping my body does what it's supposed to!
I read through the pregnancy charts thread you started yesterday. Great idea!
As with you my main symptom was a one day rip-roaring headache. Apart from that I didn't really notice a difference (oh, except a drop in my milk supply) until my very full on ovulation.
Still not feeling much now... don't feel pregnant, don't feel pms-y either. *twiddling thumbs*


----------



## LogansMommy82

Hello ladies, May I join ? Here's a little about me and my experiences with soy and where I'm at now. I'm 32, married to my wonderful dh I have a 22 month old ds conceived on second cycle of soy after 2 m/c and trying to conceive for 10 month's approximately. We recently decided to start trying for #2 but of course my hormones are all wonky and my cycles are all over the place since giving birth to my son and breastfeeding, etc. Anyways my period seems to have taken a hiatus for the past almost 4 month's so I had been taking Vitex and Fertilitea to help balance but am growing impatient lol so since it worked last time to bring on my over due AF and then I got my BFP the following cycle I've decided to stop vitex, etc. And do the soy iso just randomly to bring on ovulation. Hopefully it's works. Have any of you ladies had a similar experience ? I am still reading my way through this amazing thread so haven't come a cross a similar situation yet but would love to hear for you lovely ladies. Any insight or advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## ssjad

Gosh LogansMummy you sound just like me. I'll write more when I'm not typing one-fingered while feeding bubby.

I just came here to say at 10dpo I decided randomly to test in afternoon. 
BFP!!!! A STRONG, FAST BFP!!!
OMG soy is amazing!!! Second bubby conceived on first cycle of the stuff!!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

Omg!!!! That is so frikkin amazing! Well done!! Congratulations!! Awwwwwww :dance::dance::dance: wahoooooooo, yay for you! Yay for soy!!aww thats brill, really good news!
Glad you found that thread useful, it helped me back when i was ttc my DD.... I really hope i ov soon, wana give it a good shot this month! Im off work for the summer, therefore a lot more relaxed so really really want to give it my best shot!

Awww congrats again hunny! Thats brill, you've made my day! Xxxx


----------



## LogansMommy82

ssjad said:


> Gosh LogansMummy you sound just like me. I'll write more when I'm not typing one-fingered while feeding bubby.
> 
> I just came here to say at 10dpo I decided randomly to test in afternoon.
> BFP!!!! A STRONG, FAST BFP!!!
> OMG soy is amazing!!! Second bubby conceived on first cycle of the stuff!!!!

Firstly Congrats on your BFP ssjad thats wonderful :) I read through some of your posts and your story definitely sounds a lot like mine. Would love to hear more about your experience :) what dosage did you use? I'm trying the same dosage as I did last time...80,120,120,160,200.


----------



## Jaz78

Yay congrats ssjad!! I conceived #2 on my first cycle with soy too! It's great stuff!


----------



## mrs.ginger

@Logan'smommy you are going to take it to basically jump start O while BF?


----------



## LogansMommy82

mrs.ginger said:


> @Logan'smommy you are going to take it to basically jump start O while BF?

No I am no longer breastfeeding. Just to jump start my cycle and O as we are ttc #2 and AF hasn't shown her face in almost 4 months.


----------



## LogansMommy82

Have been having a ton of AF like cramps today, a few times I had to stop what I was doing because they were that strong and painful. Hopefully that means something is happening in there lol. Tonight is my last dose of Soy, here's hoping I get some good results. How are all you ladies doing? I am about half way through this thread but would love to know how many of you are still ttc with soy and how many got their BFPs O:)


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, ive only recently joined this thread really, and is my first month in soy...i did take it last month but we didnt end up getting in any BDing around ov :dohh: so my efforts were wasted really... Hoping for a better attempt this month! :thumbup: i had some chronic ov pains on tues at cd19, nothing yesterday but have woken today with some ov pains. I am expecting to see a +opk when i take it in about an hour! :thumbup: i really hope i get a bfp soon! Im beyond desperate now! :blush: been trying since oct after my gallbladder removal surgery which halted ttc after my loss last june :nope:

Wishing you the best of luck for this cycle! Lets see what all the fuss is about with soy! :winkwink: xx


----------



## ssjad

The first time I used soy I had a five month old baby and hadn't had a period in about a year and a half. I used vitex for 2-3 months, which I felt normalized my hormones somewhat, although still no period. Then I stopped the vitex and took soy for five days (can't remember for sure but I think I took 120, 160, 200, 200, 200). I actually ovulated either at the end of the five days or possibly the day after. Got my bfp two weeks later. I actually didnt know I was pregnant. I went to the Dr because nothing was happening and she did blood tests to see what was happening with my hormones. She tested hcg as well and rang the next day saying congratulations. 
This time I had my first period in like 2.5 years (with two pregnancies in that time though). Again i took vitex for a couple of months, then stopped when i got af. On cd 3-7 I took 200mg soy, ovulated cd 22 and got a bfp 10 days later. 
I've been breastfeeding through both cycles.


----------



## live_in_hope

wow, just wow! I hope i will be sharing a success story like yours too one day...maybe ive already had my luck.... I conceived my 1st, 3months after hubbys vasectomy reversal after the doctors said that although they had reversed it successfully, the amount of sperm was poor and only afew were actually swimming and to expect it to take years to get pregnant, if at all....3months! :thumbup: i dont know whats happening to my ov this month, i was gearing up for it, having pains, temp lowered, then the one day of ewcm stopped, temps started rising. If i have another highish temp tomorrow, it will give me crosshairs :shrug: i need to know for sure coz i apply progesterone cream after ov and i could potentially be 3 days late in taking it And i cant take it unless im deadly sure i ovulated :nope: my body hates me :cry: xxx


----------



## mrs.ginger

LogansMommy82 said:


> mrs.ginger said:
> 
> 
> @Logan'smommy you are going to take it to basically jump start O while BF?
> 
> No I am no longer breastfeeding. Just to jump start my cycle and O as we are ttc #2 and AF hasn't shown her face in almost 4 months.Click to expand...

Hmm. Ok. I'm wondering if it's safe to take and still BF? Thanks for responding!


----------



## ssjad

Mrs Ginger, there haven't been many studies on it. The only thing I noticed was a drop in milk supply over the five days. From my understanding though what it does is blocks the oestrogen receptors, tricking the body into thinking there's not enough oestrogen, thereby causing a surge and thus, hopefully, ovulation. When breastfeeding your oestrogen is low anyway, but it increases as bubby gets older. So bubby is already used to low, and then high oestrogen. I couldn't think or find anything that would make it unsafe for bubby.
Live_in_hope that's fantastic how you conceived your first! As for this one, are you using opks or anything? You don't want to mess with progesterone!


----------



## mrs.ginger

Thank you!


----------



## live_in_hope

as i feared, my temp spiked tiday, giving me crosshairs :dohh: (although i was out last night and drank a lot of wine, i guess that would affect it slightly:blush:)
I use progesterone cream as my levels are low and after a mc last year and very short lps,i started it last month to increase lp and help sustain a preg if i was lucky enough....i use opks but havnt had a positive yet, my cm doesnt really tie in with ovulation either, gawd knows whats going on :shrug: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies,
Any of you ladies who use soy, did it delay ovulation for you, bring it sooner or no reql change?
Im on cd 25 and still waiting for my +opk :shrug:....a typical cycle for me would be a +opk on cd 21 with ov on cd23/24.... Although my cycles this year have been a little crazy, the past few months have been close to normal for me.... Should i up my soy dose next cycle? I took 120mg cd3-7 xxx


----------



## ssjad

Live_in_hope, great to see you bded before ovulation! I see you got your crosshairs... yay!!
My cm and saliva microscope didn't indicate I was ovulating either. 
If you don't get a bfp this month maybe you should up your dose next month. .. can't hurt!


----------



## LogansMommy82

ssjad said:


> The first time I used soy I had a five month old baby and hadn't had a period in about a year and a half. I used vitex for 2-3 months, which I felt normalized my hormones somewhat, although still no period. Then I stopped the vitex and took soy for five days (can't remember for sure but I think I took 120, 160, 200, 200, 200). I actually ovulated either at the end of the five days or possibly the day after. Got my bfp two weeks later. I actually didnt know I was pregnant. I went to the Dr because nothing was happening and she did blood tests to see what was happening with my hormones. She tested hcg as well and rang the next day saying congratulations.
> This time I had my first period in like 2.5 years (with two pregnancies in that time though). Again i took vitex for a couple of months, then stopped when i got af. On cd 3-7 I took 200mg soy, ovulated cd 22 and got a bfp 10 days later.
> I've been breastfeeding through both cycles.

Wow that's amazing ssjad. Very close to what I did. My doctor told me not to ttc till I have gotten my AF because my lining would be thick and its only been 4 month's so it's reassuring that you got your BFP after not having AF for 1.5 years and all was fine. Just in case I do fall pregnant which is definitely possible lol. 

My last dose of Soy was 7/30 and the past few days I've had pink tinged ewcm and lower back pain and pinching pains in my ovaries? So I think I should O soon if I haven't already. I probably should have been temping but lost my thermometer. Haven't gotten a plus on OPK just negatives that are not quite as dark as the control line but then I think maybe I could have missed my surge or possibly my wee was too diluted or not concentrated enough as I drink a ton of water so I wee often haha!!


----------



## LogansMommy82

live_in_hope said:


> hey ladies,
> Any of you ladies who use soy, did it delay ovulation for you, bring it sooner or no reql change?
> Im on cd 25 and still waiting for my +opk :shrug:....a typical cycle for me would be a +opk on cd 21 with ov on cd23/24.... Although my cycles this year have been a little crazy, the past few months have been close to normal for me.... Should i up my soy dose next cycle? I took 120mg cd3-7 xxx

Have you tried starting low and up the dose as you go, I read a lot of posts back when I was ttc my ds and a lot of the gals who did this got their bfp as it seems the big dose at the end kind of forces a nice strong O. It works for me and I'm trying the same dosages this time around. Hopefully you will get your BFP and won't even have to worry about it :) good luck!


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks ladies! :thumbup: i wondered whether taking it days 3-7 was working for me, with me having linger cycles, wondered if the effects would have worn off by the time i ov? :shrug:

I kept it the same what with being quite new to it, what do you suggest? My capsules are in 40mg so have been taking x3 so 120mg each day.... I just need to know if i definitely did ov coz i need to start my progesterone :dohh: x


----------



## LogansMommy82

live_in_hope said:


> thanks ladies! :thumbup: i wondered whether taking it days 3-7 was working for me, with me having linger cycles, wondered if the effects would have worn off by the time i ov? :shrug:
> 
> I kept it the same what with being quite new to it, what do you suggest? My capsules are in 40mg so have been taking x3 so 120mg each day.... I just need to know if i definitely did ov coz i need to start my progesterone :dohh: x

If it has delayed O this cycle maybe doing days 1-5 or 2-6 would bring your*O closer and maybe try 80,120,120,160,200. Just have to find what works for you :) I did 120 days 1-5 the first cycle I was ttc my ds, which didn't work for me so I tried upping the dosage gradually and it worked got my bfp my second cycle on soy which blessed me with my now 23 Month old son....we had been trying for over 10 month's. I also used Emerita pro-gest progesterone cream after Ov as I had a previous m/c at 6wks. I never got a positive opk that cycle either so I know how your feeling. I just paid attention to my cm and started the cream once cm was a tacky consistency. 


As for me : still having back pain and pelvic pain and some nausea. CM starting to dry up I believe so pretty sure I missed my surge and ovulated either yesterday or the day before. I will wait a couple days to see if CM continues t o dry up. Any of you ladies have bad lower back and pelvic pain during O when on soy??


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you for the advice! :thumbup: i will definitely up the doses next cycle! It hasnt delayed ov as such, my cycles are always on the long side. Before this year, i would ov on cd24 which was normal for me. But now its just all over the place :wacko: if i did ov when my chart said i did, then it infact brought it on earlier :shrug: so im potentially 5dpo today then :shrug: my cm is creamy/tacky and have no other pains/twinges etc....lets just see what the next few days brings...
As for backache during ov, i usually get it and thats on months without soy, right across my lower back, really aches, then as soon as i ov, it stops, like magic!same when af comes, afew days before i get the ache then as soon as she comes i get a massive relief :shrug:


----------



## ssjad

How's everyone going?


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! Well im still in this cycle! Im 12dpo! :shock: my lps are usually 8-10days!! I tested today but i dont know......i think i see something but its a squinter..... What do you think? My temp went up a little today too...
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=302334

Hows everybody else doing?


----------



## BeautifulD

Live in hope! Thats a bfp! 

Ssjad congratulations :D


----------



## live_in_hope

eeek i really really hope do! Thank you! If so another soy virgin hits jackpot! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

I used soy Isoflavones in 2011 to conceive our second daughter (our first took 3 years naturally)

I took 100mg CD 5/6/7 then 150mg CD 8/9. Got my BFP 2 weeks later. Had my daughter in January 2012

We have since been TTC for 12 months with no luck. I used Soy Isoflavones on Cycle 5, 6 and cycle 11/12 (current cycle).. Still not conceived. I'm beginning to believe that last time was just a coincidence :(


----------



## LogansMommy82

@ Live in Hope : really hope thats a BFP for you, I see a shadow but cant see good enough on here to tell if it has color to it :) when are you testing again?? 

I'm still in my TWW if I O'd when I think I did. Don't think I will test till the end of the wk at the earliest but I'm very sore in my lower abdomen, not really cramping its more of an ache the whole way across and sore nips and my legs are sore..hmm not sure what that's about. I've been really hungry in the am and at night. Any symptoms for you??


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you! I got a bfn this morning and a low temp :shrug: another day i want to wish away again.... :nope: when i woke and saw the low temp i instantly felt af-y...but once i was up it stopped so figured it was in my head :dohh: when i went to the loo to test my cm was (tmi alert)....'hanging down' from me...it was clear, not tinged with red or anything so thats a good sign.
My boobs started hurting last night, just the odd sharp shooting pain in my left one. This morning its in both and more often...they also feel quite hot. Think i usually get this sometimes before af, so just have to wait it out...again...

I had a look on ff and looked at preg charts where they have post ov temps like mine....a few women got their bfp when their temp was below coverline so thats given me some hope xx

Your symptoms sound promising hunny! Ive had that dull ache across my abdomen for the most part of my tww! Cant believe im having a tww that is actually going to be two weeks! Its a miracle! Hope my 8-10day lps are a thing of the past now...could soy be responsible for that dya think? I started acupuncture aswell and have had 3 sessions throughout this cycle so am hoping that has helped too! Xx

Fx for us all! xxx


----------



## LogansMommy82

live_in_hope said:


> thank you! I got a bfn this morning and a low temp :shrug: another day i want to wish away again.... :nope: when i woke and saw the low temp i instantly felt af-y...but once i was up it stopped so figured it was in my head :dohh: when i went to the loo to test my cm was (tmi alert)....'hanging down' from me...it was clear, not tinged with red or anything so thats a good sign.
> My boobs started hurting last night, just the odd sharp shooting pain in my left one. This morning its in both and more often...they also feel quite hot. Think i usually get this sometimes before af, so just have to wait it out...again...
> 
> I had a look on ff and looked at preg charts where they have post ov temps like mine....a few women got their bfp when their temp was below coverline so thats given me some hope xx
> 
> Your symptoms sound promising hunny! Ive had that dull ache across my abdomen for the most part of my tww! Cant believe im having a tww that is actually going to be two weeks! Its a miracle! Hope my 8-10day lps are a thing of the past now...could soy be responsible for that dya think? I started acupuncture aswell and have had 3 sessions throughout this cycle so am hoping that has helped too! Xx
> 
> Fx for us all! xxx

Sorry you got a bfn but all your symptoms still sound promising as well, when I got my bfp with my DS my temp was below the coverline also and thought for sure I wasn't pregnant so there is definitely hope. 
I haven't temped this time around, probably should buy a new thermometer sometime haha. 
As far as Soy lengthening your LP hmm, not sure if its the soy but I know progesterone cream helped extended mine by 2 days in previous TTC cycles without Soy. Are you taking progesterone? 
I have never tried acupuncture and doubt my insurance will cover that but I will look into it if I don't get my Bfp this month. 
I'm either 7 or 8 dpo now and I tested this morning even though I knew I'd likely get bfn as its just so early but I swear I saw a very very faint line, probably just have line eye lol I'll test again 10 or 11 dpo. What dpo are you hun?


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh that sounds promising!! :thumbup: thank you, that does sound promising, although.....ive had quite a day...... So i woke this morning thinking i was 13dpo....got another bfn....then again (like the past few days) ive had ewcm...so much i decided to test with an opk....i got the brightest opk i have EVER seen! :shock: so i was like :wacko: now i am cd34 waiting to ov??? :cry: then somebody said you can get +opks when pregnant and many had positives just before their bfps and considering i got a faint line on a frer yesterday it could be the case.... I just really dont know what is going on :cry: ...i used orog cream last cycle with intent to use it this cycle but as ov crept up on me then it wasnt until 7dpo that i was convinced that ff was right and i did ov and by then i didnt want to start the cream, thought i would see how things go. So then i got to today13dpo and i was thrilled that id got here by myself with no cream. It was a miracle seeing as my lps are 8-10days....now it may not be the case :shrug: so it was a good thing i didnt take the cream if i havnt actually ovd yet :shrug: ... Lets see what tomorrow brings.....again :dohh:

Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle too! You are very good if you can wait another few days before testing again.... I know preg hormones can take afew days to increase, but still, i do it everyday from 8dpo :blush: :haha: xx


----------



## LogansMommy82

live_in_hope said:


> oooh that sounds promising!! :thumbup: thank you, that does sound promising, although.....ive had quite a day...... So i woke this morning thinking i was 13dpo....got another bfn....then again (like the past few days) ive had ewcm...so much i decided to test with an opk....i got the brightest opk i have EVER seen! :shock: so i was like :wacko: now i am cd34 waiting to ov??? :cry: then somebody said you can get +opks when pregnant and many had positives just before their bfps and considering i got a faint line on a frer yesterday it could be the case.... I just really dont know what is going on :cry: ...i used orog cream last cycle with intent to use it this cycle but as ov crept up on me then it wasnt until 7dpo that i was convinced that ff was right and i did ov and by then i didnt want to start the cream, thought i would see how things go. So then i got to today13dpo and i was thrilled that id got here by myself with no cream. It was a miracle seeing as my lps are 8-10days....now it may not be the case :shrug: so it was a good thing i didnt take the cream if i havnt actually ovd yet :shrug: ... Lets see what tomorrow brings.....again :dohh:
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle too! You are very good if you can wait another few days before testing again.... I know preg hormones can take afew days to increase, but still, i do it everyday from 8dpo :blush: :haha: xx


TTC can be so frustrating and our bodies can just plain confuse us at times aargh!! I believe in the opk theory as I tested it out when preggo with my DS, I think i was 4wks though and it showed a positive slightly darker than control line....so that's awesome, maybe you O'd a day later than you thought, keep testing :) Fx for you!!! 

Thank you!! I have quite a few IC's but I'll be working the next 2 days so it will kind of keep my mind off POAS lol otherwise I would probably use them all till I get my bfp or af haha!!


Forgot to add that in my reading I found out lots of ewcm or slippery cm in general is a good sign of early pregnancy as it then dries up and forms the mucus plug!!


----------



## ssjad

Exciting stuff happening in here. Hopefully in the next few days there'll be a couple more soy babies cooking!

Kerrie, are you temping? It'd be interesting to see what your body is actually doing...


----------



## live_in_hope

update from me....another bfn from me this morning.... :nope: i am being forced to believe that i am infact heading for a late ovulation....luckily we bd last night so we'll see what the next few days bring... Will try and get a bd in today at somepoint too! Got to keep up tradition and get a soy baby first time :winkwink: thank you everybody for all your help these past few days, i would have seriously lost my mind :hugs: xxxx


----------



## LogansMommy82

Hows everything going ladies???

AFM: Still testing bfn :( think I'm out!! If we didn't catch the egg, AF should start in a couple days as I'm pretty sure I did indeed O!! Just waiting now ugh!!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave: ah well she isnt here yet, so there is still hope!!how many dpo are you now?

Im 7dpo of my real tww.... Been going on forever after having what i thought was a tww before this one started! :dohh: but i definitely ovd this time and my temps are up nicely. Very good temps actually as last cycle i was on progesterone cream and every cycle before my lp temls were very low, dipping beliw coverline, short lps, so fingers crossed i get a decent lp length this time (9months would be nice):haha: but il be happy with 10days+ :thumbup: no real preg symptoms but will start on the ics tomorrow :blush: xx


----------



## LogansMommy82

live_in_hope said:


> hey :wave: ah well she isnt here yet, so there is still hope!!how many dpo are you now?
> 
> Im 7dpo of my real tww.... Been going on forever after having what i thought was a tww before this one started! :dohh: but i definitely ovd this time and my temps are up nicely. Very good temps actually as last cycle i was on progesterone cream and every cycle before my lp temls were very low, dipping beliw coverline, short lps, so fingers crossed i get a decent lp length this time (9months would be nice):haha: but il be happy with 10days+ :thumbup: no real preg symptoms but will start on the ics tomorrow :blush: xx

I'm still wondering if I actually O'd the first time or just geared up to O and didn't. I'm thinking actual O happened on the 9th so that would make me 12 dpo today. I actually took a hpt yesterday after holding for 4 hours and then I forgot so I looked at it 10-15 mins later and there's a second line but I'm thinkingh its a evap, not really sure so I'm going to pick up a e.p.t. tomorrow while I'm out and retest Saturday with fmu.
I'm having waves of nausea today and heavy feeling and itchy, sore nips so hoping maybe we did actually catch the egg :) 

Fx for you too, if your temps are up that sounds promising. Not out till she shows :) good luck hun!


----------



## live_in_hope

oh my! Wow that sounds good! Id say if there was a 2nd line at 10-15mins thats a very very good sign! I would say after the 30min mark is when itd become unreliable..... And your symptoms...oooohhh get to that shop asap!! :dance: im 9dpo and tested with a frer and although im sure i see a shadow, im calling it a bfn for now.... My temps are still up which i am ecstatic about! I do feel afy this morning but i have had this feeling at around now in both preg and non preg cycles and it usually goes once im up and moving around etc. af due sunday (if im to have a 10day lp...... Or anytime from now if my lp is to be 8days+) so fingers crossed for me..... Not being preg would be sad enough but to have a less than 10day lp would be just unbearable :cry:

Cant wait for your update :dance: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hunny? Any update? Im 11dpo and getting bfns.... But im very nearly 12dpo and for somebody who has 10day lps, im doing well! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

:hi: can I join you ladies? I'm doing soy this cycle! Just off to holland and barrett!! X


----------



## LogansMommy82

Wow its been quite some time since I last posted!! Just need a break from everything, was getting way to stressed. Here is a little update, I continued on with the Vitex until about 2.5 wks ago when I switched to Femaprin-Vitex along with DIM plus! I was seeing some subtle results from reg. vitex but it just wasnt working for me like it had before so I wanted something stronger so I did some research and came across Femaprin which is a more concentrated form of Vitex and B6 added in. I am so happy to say that after 2.5 wks of taking this combo I started spotting quite a bit today and should have full AF tomorrow of the next day!! Aside from that it has made my skin look and feel fantastic. Hopefully all you ladies are doing great, if your still around I would love to hear a update. Take care!


----------



## Karma3

Hi everyone!! I'm a newbie BnB but not new to ttc .I figured it be pretty insane if I didn't make a post after reading this entire thread lol.First I'd like to say congratulations to all the BFP and so sorry to all the wonderful ladies with loses . Well we have been ttc for about 5 years with no luck!! I have endo and uterine didelphys so that plays a part in that. I took soy this cycle from cd 4-8 200mg all 5 days, just not sure when I ovulated I used opks from cd 8 onward never got a true positive but judging by opks I'd say cd 13 but looking at my temps it seems I ovulated cd 11/12 , which day should I consider my ovulation day if at all?!? Then I had another temp dip around "7/8 dpo" if I actually did ovulate and my temps have been consistently up since that temp dip . Not really sure what to think any advice is greatly appreciated !! I usually have a 33 day cycle and ovulate around cd 20 this cyle is so messed up I'm confused help ladies :)


----------



## LogansMommy82

Karma3 said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm a newbie BnB but not new to ttc .I figured it be pretty insane if I didn't make a post after reading this entire thread lol.First I'd like to say congratulations to all the BFP and so sorry to all the wonderful ladies with loses . Well we have been ttc for about 5 years with no luck!! I have endo and uterine didelphys so that plays a part in that. I took soy this cycle from cd 4-8 200mg all 5 days, just not sure when I ovulated I used opks from cd 8 onward never got a true positive but judging by opks I'd say cd 13 but looking at my temps it seems I ovulated cd 11/12 , which day should I consider my ovulation day if at all?!? Then I had another temp dip around "7/8 dpo" if I actually did ovulate and my temps have been consistently up since that temp dip . Not really sure what to think any advice is greatly appreciated !! I usually have a 33 day cycle and ovulate around cd 20 this cyle is so messed up I'm confused help ladies :)

I would go with 11/12 as your O date if thats what your bbt indicated as you may have just caught the end of your surge on 11/13 if it wasn't quite positive. (when i used OPKs in the past up to 2 days after O i would get almost positives on my OPKs), Also a second dip and then elevated temps sounds promising.....possibly a BFP for you hun, good luck!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey Karma. I would say go by your temps as they're the only real proof that ovulation has occured so if you have cross hairs from cd 11/12 I'd go with that :) good luck xx


----------



## Karma3

Thank you Logansmommy and Beautiful!! If I go by my temps and your ladies advice it makes me 15 dpo today with no spotting no cramping ,boobs aren't sore all pms symptoms just walked out the door this month lol. Is it weird after all these years of trying this is the only time I am scared to buy a test?!? 

These are my temps days are missing I started temping late and missed a few days ,
Cd9- 97.6f
Cd10- 97.1f
Cd11- 97.1f
Cd12-N/A
Cd13-97.9 f
Cd14-97.7f
Cd15-97.9f
Cd16-97.8f
Cd17-N/A
Cd18-97.1f
Cd19-98.1f
Cd20-97.8f
Cd21-97.7f
Cd22-97.9f
Cd23-97.9f
Cd24-97.8f
Cd25-N/A
Cd26-97.9f

What do you think ? I'm going to wait till Halloween to test though I hate seeing bfn!!


----------



## Karma3

Well today is Cd27 16dpo(i think!) and another temp increase 98.4! Tmi I checked my cp and it's either super high barely can reach either of my cervix(never had it that high before!)or again tmi it repositions pointed towards my bum is this normal?! I don't want to get my hopes up yet I usually have a 33 day cycle I'm only cd27 I'm not expecting AF till November 3rd .


----------



## BeautifulD

:test:


----------



## Karma3

Ahhh now I feel excited !! I have no tests in the house should I run out and buy one and take it or wait till morning ?


----------



## Karma3

Well took a cheap $1 test and it was bfn! Fully expecting AF to arrive on the 3 rd now cause surely I'd have a BFP if I was pregnant by now :(


----------



## LogansMommy82

Karma3 said:


> Well took a cheap $1 test and it was bfn! Fully expecting AF to arrive on the 3 rd now cause surely I'd have a BFP if I was pregnant by now :(

Not out till she arrives :) fingers X'd for you!!


I'm on CD 7! I stopped Femaprin & DIM as soon as my period started and took Soy CD 3-7 last dose will be when I wake in the am! my AF is just about over so can't wait to get things started and hopefully O and get my BFP in Nov. it would be a awesome birthday gift for my DH lol.

Good luck Karma!! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Karma3

Hope you catch that egg Logansmommy !! Lots of baby dust to you!!
I tested again today bfn with an internet cheapie the seller on eBay says the measure 50miu and up so maybe it's too soon for these test I don't know what gives I'll be testing again in a few days I may buy a frer tomorrow if still no AF my temps are still up I'm stuck in limbo for now I feel like I'm going crazy cp is still high hard and pointed towards my bum also closed !! Will update in a few more days Xx


----------



## Karma3

So the third has come and gone still no AF. I decided not to buy a frer and just wait , I bought two $ tests instead and tested yesterday got a super faint line i think, tested again today another super faint line at the 3-5minute mark both can't barely see at all I think I may have line eyes i also did ic yesterday and today both white as a ghost :( I think I give up on testing! :wacko:


----------



## Mommabrown

Mind if I join you all? 

This is my first month trying Soy Iso..and I will start on CD3(I'm on CD1 now) I had a TR and tried for 14 1/2 months to get pregnant with our youngest DD and then we started a year ago again to only have a MC in June. I stopped TTC and went on BC and since the MC my periods are all over the place so I never O on the same day ever through out my cycles. I have read and read on SI for a while and hope this does the trick to getting our TR Baby #2.


----------



## Karma3

Mommabrown said:


> Mind if I join you all?
> 
> This is my first month trying Soy Iso..and I will start on CD3(I'm on CD1 now) I had a TR and tried for 14 1/2 months to get pregnant with our youngest DD and then we started a year ago again to only have a MC in June. I stopped TTC and went on BC and since the MC my periods are all over the place so I never O on the same day ever through out my cycles. I have read and read on SI for a while and hope this does the trick to getting our TR Baby #2.

Hi mommabrown welcome! Good luck with soy ! How many mgs do plan on taking ? I took 200 from cd4-8 I'm now cd 39 no BFP just waiting on AF so I can start round 2!! Let me know how you get on :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks for the welcome Hun. I hope you get your bfp this next cycle. 

I started out at 80 last night and plan to go to 160 tonight as they are 80mg pills I have. And see how that goes. I've seen I should go to 120 then 160 and had been contemplating cutting a pill in half and seeing how that would work too. But after reading I don't think it'll hurt to go to 160. Only side effect I felt was being groggy this am and that's about it.


----------



## Karma3

Mommabrown said:


> Thanks for the welcome Hun. I hope you get your bfp this next cycle.
> 
> I started out at 80 last night and plan to go to 160 tonight as they are 80mg pills I have. And see how that goes. I've seen I should go to 120 then 160 and had been contemplating cutting a pill in half and seeing how that would work too. But after reading I don't think it'll hurt to go to 160. Only side effect I felt was being groggy this am and that's about it.

There shouldn't be a problem with 160 from what I read 200 is that max dose. And that's lovely barely any side effects from the soy for you! I had migraines and some hot flashes when I took them .

So very tmi alert I'm cd42 and been having light pink spotting for 3 days and a bit crampy is this AF ? Again tmi usually I'm a super heavy red clotty type of flow and use almost 2 big boxes of super tampons this so called AF is not even enough to make it to the tp only when I check my cervix what the heck is going on ?!


----------



## Karma3

Karma3 said:


> There shouldn't be a problem with 160 from what I read 200 is that max dose. And that's lovely barely any side effects from the soy for you! I had migraines and some hot flashes when I took them .
> 
> So very tmi alert I'm cd42 and been having light pink spotting for 3 days and a bit crampy is this AF ? Again tmi usually I'm a super heavy red clotty type of flow and use almost 2 big boxes of super tampons this so called AF is not even enough to make it to the tp only when I check my cervix what the heck is going on ?!

Oh and forgot to say I'm usually in extreme pain with AF so bad it makes me sick this cycle is all sorts of messed up I don't know if I should take the soy this isn't even a flow at all !!


----------



## Mommabrown

I have no insight but I did notice the soy helped with cramps in my cycle. Maybe your body is trying to kick AF into gear. I hope that if it is AF your cycle kicks in instead of toying around with you.

Still no side effects other than being really tired. I honestly can handle that. I have noticed lots more CM but I am drinking GFJ to increase cm because I read SI can stop it.


----------



## cherrished

I have long irregular periods with pcos, I took soy isoflavones & conception support vitamins for 3 months (3 cycles before I got my BFP) due to my pcos I wasn't ovulating and read up that soy isoflavones were a natural form of clomid so though why not give it a go...
1st month I took cycle day 4-8 100mg to 120mg - ovulation happened but was quiet late so I ended up having a 6 week cycle - bfn
2nd month I took cycle day 3-7 120mg to 160mg - very strong ovulation on cycle day 25 (couple days earlier for me) - bfn 
3rd cycle (I decided sod it I'm going for it) taken cycle day 2-6 150mg - 200mg - ovulated with a shorter surge on cd 17  only DTD once yes once  as hubby was working lates, I had a positive opk Monday 8th December with a spot of blood & cm this was only time we DTD lol :blush: ovulation pains Tuesday 9th (I think I ovulated then) so decided to test on hubbies birthday 18th December & I got a faint BFP on frer :happydance: then later in evening pregnant 1-2 on CBD, I was 9dpo didn't have any signs just feeling run down with a cold I'm not even late as yet if it wasn't for trying to get a BFP for DH bday I wouldn't of tested. So soy worked for me on my 3rd cycle made me ovulate earlier and made my cycle less and more regular, I really wish you all the best & lots of baby dust to you all & merry Xmas xXx


----------



## hopingnowsit

Just an update ladies....I haven't been in the group for a while but wanted to fill you in on my experience...I have PCOS and I took SI 2-6 200mg at bedtime and 1st round bam..I am now 11 weeks 4 days pregnant :) good luck and :dust: to all of you wonderful ladies!


----------

